# Feierabendrunde Bensheim / Odenwald - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## LarsLipp (30. November 2009)

Servus,

werde heute eine runde von Bensheim / Fehlheim in den Odenwald fahren: geplantes Ziel Felsenmeer und Melibokus. Wir können uns bei mir in Fehlheim oder auch z.B. am Fürstenlager / Schönberger Sportplatz treffen. Fahre aber auch gerne andere Alternativen, ist halt meine Hausstrecke. Sollte aber schon den einen oder anderen netten Weg nach unten haben...

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit... Abfahrt so gegen 18:00 / 18:30 Uhr. Können wir noch genau ausmachen...

Und los gehts

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2009)

Glückwunsch auch auf diesem Wege


----------



## wawa68 (30. November 2009)

Mist.... schon zu spät.
Ich wäre mit


----------



## underdog01 (30. November 2009)

wawa68 schrieb:


> Mist.... schon zu spät.
> Ich wäre mit





Bist Du aber ganz schön spät!


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2009)

Da stimmt bestimmt was mit der Uhrzeit nicht stimmt !

Post von 18:16 aber Abfahrt 18:00 - 18:30 ???


----------



## jatschek (30. November 2009)

Nunja, Iphone und Co machens möglich.


----------



## underdog01 (30. November 2009)

Der erste Post in einem "Teil1"-Thread ist immer der 1. Post aus dem Ursprungs-Thread.

LarsLipp hat also am 28.06.2007 gefragt wer mit Ihm fährt. Und Wawa hat heute gemerkt, dass es jetzt wohl zu spät ist, da noch mitzufahren.

Das wäre auch mit Iphone nicht gegangen!


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2009)

Aha !


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. November 2009)

@LarsLipp
Also auch nochmal auf diesem Wege alles gute zum Geburtstag

@Wawa68
Sehr geil 

Wie war das?? I don`t like the drugs but the drugs like me... !!

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (1. Dezember 2009)

war doch definitiv zu spät 

okokok, erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukas3002 (1. Dezember 2009)

Guden allerseits
bin aus Bensheim und fahre seit den herbstferien auch verstärkt mountainbike(da hab ich mir nämlich zum ersten mal was gekauft was den namen verdient hat)

den Fuchstrail hab ich glaub ich schon entdeckt
dass is doch der mit erst so n paar sprüngen dann n paar anliegern dann nem stück northshore und dann nem richtig bösartig aussehendem drop oder?

aber kann mir jemand verraten wo oder was der tote mann trail ist?

und bitte meldet euch wenn ihr des nächste mal fahrt da würd ich gern ma zuschauen weil mein eigener mut und meine skills erst für den kleinen übungskicker nach dem ersten anliger reicht: heul:

grüße Lukas


----------



## Micro767 (1. Dezember 2009)

Wir fahren bestimmt Samstag so um die 11 Uhr wieder los und nicht alle von uns fahren den Fuchstrail ;-)


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Dezember 2009)

@lukas3002
Na, dann herzl. Willkommen in der Feierabendrunde"!!

Wenn wir fahren gehen, dann verabreden wir uns hier. Von daher einfach reinschauen und mitfahren... also nix zuschauen

Bezgl. deiner anderen Fragen halten wir es so, dass diese Strecken hier nicht öffentl. gemacht werden. Es soll bereits "nette" Wanderer/Leute vom Forst geben die auch in diesem Forum mitlesen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Dezember 2009)

@Micro767
Okay, dann gehen wir also am Samstag fahren!?! 

Wie schaut`s beim Rest aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss bloß 2 Sachen checken !

a) was rasselt und kleppert an meinem Hinterrad, hoffentlich nur die Bremsbeläge
b) hab ich kein Auto, mit Platz für´s Rad.


----------



## lukas3002 (1. Dezember 2009)

okay nice
wo trefft ihr euch immer?
n paar seiten vorher hab ich mal was von rathaus gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. Dezember 2009)

jep Rathaus ist immer gut !

aber noch ist das nicht 100% aber bestimmt 80%


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend an alle,

ich hab jetzt viel gelesen und bin auc selbst aktiver Radler in den "Bensheimer Bergen". Heute hab war ich auf dem Fuchstrail und hab mir so gedacht warum ich nicht mal mit euch fahren soll. 
Wenn es geht würde ich mich am Samstag anschließen, ich hab nur ein Problem, ich habe vorne eine Einfachkurbel und somit bin ich nicht der schnellste den Ohly-Turm rauf. Ich weiß nicht wie ihr so hochradelt, möchte aber auch keine Bremse sein.

Ben


----------



## ChrisChros (2. Dezember 2009)

Sers allerseits,

ich bin durch ein paar Kumpels(Ben und Lukas) auf euch gestoßen und würde gern wie die beiden am Samstag mal ne Runde mit euch drehen. Sprungtechnisch bin ich eher noch nich so fit, aber das kann ja noch werden 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir den einen oder anderen Weg/Trail zeigen könntet 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## lukas3002 (2. Dezember 2009)

jaja christian du bist sprungtechnisch nich fit...

was bin ich dann erst?


----------



## Martin187 (3. Dezember 2009)

Guden an alle "Neuen".

Kaum gibts einen neuen Feierabend tread, gehts hier voll ab.

Also ich wäre am Samstag mit dabei!
Leider immer noch mit dem alten Rahmen.

Bis zum Fuchstrail ist niemand eine Bremse.
Sind ja grade 15Minuten bis oben.

Ich wäre auch für 11Uhr

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (3. Dezember 2009)

Wie wo warum? Was hapert denn am Fertigstellen des SX Trails?


----------



## yo!achim (3. Dezember 2009)

n'Abend zusammen!

Servus auch die Neuen!
Bei uns wird nicht gehetzt, weder rauf noch runter.
(es können sich aber durchaus rivalisierende Grüppchen bilden )
Mit einem Kettenblatt ist hart zum Ohly-Turm, aber bald ist Weihnachten und ich hätt da ne Geschenkidee

Sa steht noch nicht bei mir (die Tour), kriege Besuch und der will mal die Füchse sehen.
Wann solls denn losgehn am Rathaus?


Denke wir sehn uns so oder so!

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (4. Dezember 2009)

Toren muss ich auch nicht.

Muss mal wieder ein bisschen Luft überm Roadgap schnuppern!

Bis denne


----------



## ChrisChros (4. Dezember 2009)

nabend

wollte mal hören ob des jezt morgen 11 am rathhaus steht?
Also wir(Lukas Ben und ich) werden auf jeden Fall mal hoch fahren in Richtung Fuchs-Toter Mann und unserem eigenen Projekt

Christian


----------



## yo!achim (4. Dezember 2009)

n'Abend zusammen!

Tote Hose hier?

Also ich werde mal um 11.00 am Rathaus sein, mein Kumpel aus OF hat noch nicht bestätigt.
Sieht aber eher nach shredden als nach touren aus...


@Martin187
Wann bist Du am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Dezember 2009)

Hmh, muss mal schauen. Evtl. bin ich am Start.

Aber dann eher Touren... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (4. Dezember 2009)

@Mr.Nice
Bis zum Ohly-Turm komm ich vielleicht mit.

Der Sascha hat morgen um 12.00 ne Meli-Runde mit Kumpel geplant.

Ich ruf den morgen früh mal an, nur Meli ist ja nicht SO der Bringer.


----------



## wawa68 (4. Dezember 2009)

n'Abend, ich würde mich mit dem BigHit bei den Füchsen einklinken...


----------



## Martin187 (4. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch um 11Uhr am Start. Zwar immernoch ohne Hinterradbremse, aber am Start.

Mir ist egal Wo wir rumfahren. Würde aber auch eher "Jump and Run" bevorzugen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich muss mal den Micro anbimmeln. Ich wollt ja schon ne RUnde drehen, mal sehen, ob ich um 11:00 mit am Start bin...

Ansonsten bis späterrrr

LarsLipp

Hi, wird wohl nix mit der Runde. Ich fahr dann vieleicht noch aleine...


----------



## Micro767 (5. Dezember 2009)

Kein Auto und keine Zeit nach meinem SJ zu schauen 

Aber wir sehen und heute Abend bei LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (5. Dezember 2009)

Das Rad läuft wieder


----------



## ChrisChros (5. Dezember 2009)

alles noch ganz , die vordere Bremsscheibe hat aber nen Schlag und die Nabe wieder etwas Spiel


----------



## yo!achim (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Bremsscheibe bekommt man wieder hin.

Auf jeden Fall Respekt an die "Neuen"

Wieder mal das Beste aus dem Tag gemacht......

@wawa68
Dranbleiben!!! 

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (5. Dezember 2009)

Jo dicken Respekt die Jungs!

Wetter schlecht - Tag Geil!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (6. Dezember 2009)

Tag , der trail hinter der Hütte ist der Hammer  war heute morgen mal mit meinem Bruder dort . Der Ns im unteren Teil des Fuchses ist auch sehr lecker ( ich hätte noch Hasendraht da falls ihr welchen braucht ) 
Ihr solltet euch vielleicht angewönnen den "......trail" zu Fuß und nicht mit dem Bike zu verlassen und die anderen Ein und Ausgänge nicht mit Reifenspuren zu beschildern ! Nur mal so am Rande , der Forster ist ja nicht Blind und es wäre schade für eure Zeit und Arbeit 
Ich hätte Mo. oder Di. Zeit für eine Nachtfahrt so um 19.30 Start Bensheim oder so . ( früher kann ich net , kids ).
Gruß


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi wollt mal fragen ob jmd mitkommen am Mittwoch zu den Füchsen. Abfahrt gegen 15.00 Uhr-bis es dämmert und nur wen es nicht regnet 
Ben
0


----------



## yo!achim (7. Dezember 2009)

n'Abend!
Bei mir ist diese Woche nix drin. Wird Zeit dass ich mir ne Lampe bestelle!
Kommenden MO + DI hab ich mal wieder frei, noch jemand ???


----------



## wawa68 (7. Dezember 2009)

die Woche ist bei mir auch schlecht  aber die nächste wird nicht besser 
und ich will dieses verf/&%$R% Double schaffen


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Oh naja da kann man ja froh sein noch in die Schule zu gehen .

@wawa  du schaffst das, bleib dran dann wird das schon 

@yo!achim  ich hab mir eine Lampe selbst gebastelt und hab nun für 25 einen 50 Watt strahler aufm Kopf, nur der Bleiakku ist nachteillig, aber für das Geld verschmerzbar. http://www.joerky.de/

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (7. Dezember 2009)

joaaaa, Schule war schon geil 
aber das Geld ist auch nicht schlecht 

ich schaff das, fehlt nur diese eine Sekunde Mut  aber die kommt schon noch


----------



## Micro767 (8. Dezember 2009)

Vor Sonntag ist bei mir schon wieder nix drin, dafür will ich Samstag den Fahrrad Halter ins Auto basteln


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Dezember 2009)

bin morgen Mittag auch am Start, dann frühestens wieder am Sonntag 
wenn jmd morgen Lust hat wir sind am Fuchstrail ab ca. halb 4

MfG

Christian


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. Dezember 2009)

Nightride war gestern so Geil 

Kauft euch eine Lampe , das ist der Hammer .


----------



## supersonnic (9. Dezember 2009)

Du sollst was schaffen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich will wieder in den Wald


----------



## supersonnic (9. Dezember 2009)

jo, geht mir genauso. Sperrklinken sin total zerschossen 
vieleicht drehe ich heute Abend noch ne Runde


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn heute mit ner Runde aus? Im Moment regnet es ja ausnahmsweise nicht.

Muss aber erstmal frühstücken...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (12. Dezember 2009)

ne ich nicht, vielleicht morgen


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Dezember 2009)

@SRX-Prinz
Schick mir mal deine Handynr. per PM. War am Mittwoch näml. auch mal wieder alleine einen N8tride machen

@LarsLipp
Mit Biken wird´s wahrs. heute nix. Wahrs. nicht mal Sportpark!! Melde mich bei dir telef. wenn ich alles erledigt habe bzw. näheres weiß.

@Yo!achim
Am Montag lässt sich bestimmt was einrichten. Eine Lampe zu bestellen ist aber bestimmt nicht verkehrt.

@Micro767
The item (RT0375*****) left Hong Kong for its destination on 8-Dec-2009!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (12. Dezember 2009)




----------



## LarsLipp (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

@ALL: faules Pack, na dann pack ich es halt mal aleine in den Wald!

@ Mr Nice: ich habe immer noch Muskelkater in den Beinen: Hui...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Dezember 2009)

@LarsLipp
Zum Muskelkater sag ich jetzt mal nix!!

Wann willst du denn in den Wald??

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (12. Dezember 2009)

Von wegen faules Pack, hab heute Dienst von 6.30 - 18.00 

Mr.Nice, hast Du Montag etwa frei??
Ich werde jedenfalls nicht in der Bude rumhängen, außerdem wird's
zu kalt sein dass es regnet


----------



## underdog01 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich muß auch schaffe....

14:00h bis 23:00h -> Spätschicht am WE ist die Ober-Pest!

Am nächsten Dienstag habe ich frei! Wenn sich meine Erkältung bis dahin komplett verdrückt komme ich! Ich bring auch gerne mein Schippchen mit!

Heute bin ich das 901 in "S" Probegefahren, fühlt sich sehr gut an...
Braucht jemand ein SX Trail 2009? 

Bis denn!


----------



## yo!achim (12. Dezember 2009)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Am nächsten Dienstag habe ich frei! Wenn sich meine Erkältung bis dahin komplett verdrückt komme ich! Ich bring auch gerne mein Schippchen mit!



Ich nehm Dich beim Wort!

Maßvolle Bewegung an der frischen Luft ist gesund und macht die Nase frei 

Dann bis Dienstag.....?!


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

@ Joachim: es waren nur die gemeint, die sich bi sdahin gemeldet hatten: Wer arbeitet ist entschuldigt.

War ne schöne Runde. Wetter war auch COOL...Kurz vor dem Ohly Turm lag auch ein halber cm Schnee.

@ Mr Nice: warum fragst du, du wolltest doch nicht mit.

Hab auch was entdeckt: ist das vom Building dream Team?

Wenn nicht zeig ich es euch mal bei Gelegenheit. Ist noch ausbau fähig.

Geht morgen was? Muss dann aber noch Geburtstag feiern gehen und mal sehen, wann ich morgen fitt bin.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (12. Dezember 2009)

Werde morgen mit meiner Süßen verbringen 
Hab ja dann noch zwei Tage für andere Aktivitäten 

Schönen Sonntag auch !


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Dezember 2009)

@LarsLipp
War dann doch ne Runde im Dunkeln fahren. War wie immer sehr nett vorallem da der Meli leicht gezuckert ist

Morgen muss ich mal schauen. Je nachdem wie das Pils so schmeckt...

@Yo!achim
Ne, hab nicht frei aber könnte relativ früh Feierabend machen. Was hast du für Montag geplant??

@SRX-Prinz
PM hab ich erhalten. Meld mich bei dir falls ich kurzfristig mal wieder abends ne Runde drehe.

@Underdog01
Wo und wann hast du das 901 getestet?? Und schon beim Händler deines Vertrauens gewesen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

fährt von euch jemand heute und wenn ja wann?

Ben


----------



## underdog01 (13. Dezember 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Underdog01
> Wo und wann hast du das 901 getestet?? Und schon beim Händler deines Vertrauens gewesen??



Durfte mal auf "Scylla"s 901 Platz nehmen, was im Übrigen, sehr hochwertig aufgebaut ist. Geiles Bike! 

Aber erst mal meinen Keller leer verkaufen, sonst bringe ich das mit meinem Gewissen nicht in Einklang noch einen weiteren Rahmen (und die notwendigen Parts) zu kaufen...


----------



## Micro767 (13. Dezember 2009)

Bei dem Wetter geht heute nix bei mir.


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Dezember 2009)

@Underdog01
Ein LV muss hochwertig aufgebaut sein!! Wie haben sich denn nun die 170mm hinten fahren lassen?? Besser/schlechter als die 200ere Variante??

Na, dann hau mal deine alten Teile raus damit`s was mit dem Rahmen wird....

@Mirco767
Da hast du wahrs. heute die genialsten Bodenverhält. des Jahres verpasst... auf dem Meli lagen ca. 6 cm Pulver Schnee

@Jatschek
Und noch am Ohly Turm gewesen?? Wegen der MZ schick ich dir noch ne PM.

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (14. Dezember 2009)

@Mr. Nice:
Die 170mm fahren sich genauso sahnig wie die 200mm, die Antriebseinflüsse sind für Bikes dieser Klasse echt sehr gering.

Ein 901 mit 170mm hat wirklich viel Federweg, genau so wie das SX Trail, mir persönlich würde das vollkommen reichen. Bei schnellen Antritten verpufft halt etwas weniger Kraft im Federweg und für einen Bunnyhop muß man nicht so viel Rad aus dem Sag raus-heben. 
Soviel zur Theorie. 

Scylla's 901 kam mir so im gesamten "spritziger" vor. Leichter und wendiger als mein SX Trail und trotzdem schön cremiger Hinterbau. 

However, wenn ich irgendwann mal tatsächlich die Unvernunft zusammenbringe ein 901 zu bestellen, wird es ein "S" mit 170mm.


@yo!achim:  
Bei uns ist es Kack-kalt und der Boden ist gefroren. "Pfadfinder" hätte am Dienstag auch Bock zu fahren, aber vermutlich nicht unbedingt soviel Zeit nach Bensheim zu kommen.  Daher tun sich zwei Fragen auf:

1.Hast Du zufällig mal Bock zu uns zu kommen? 
(Ein, zwei schöne Ecken haben wir auch, wenn auch nicht so spektakulär wie bei Euch.)

2. Was genau wäre der Plan in Bensheim? Wann würdest Du los wollen?
(Ich habe Abends noch eine Weihnachtsfeier und muss um 18:00h zu Hause sein, aber da ist es eh schon lange dunkel-düster.)


----------



## Martin187 (14. Dezember 2009)

Guden.

Ich muss leider für eine krasse Klausur lernen also hab ich keine Zeit in den Wald zu kommen.

Aber ab Freitag hab ich Ferien dann habe ich für alles Zeit.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi
Ich hab morgen ab 13.30 zeit und wollte ne runde drehen. Wie sieht eure planung aus?
Wollt ihr eher touren oder doch nur die füchse grüßen?
Ben


----------



## yo!achim (14. Dezember 2009)

n'Abend!

Ich treff mich morgen mit den Kollegen im Nord-Ost Odenwald schon um 12.30 . Hab mal Bock auf ein anderes Revier  

Hatte heute den ersten Snow-Ride , am Felsenmeer liegen gute 10cm und der Boden ist schnell und knüppelhart, stellenweise Eis 

Dann ist erstmal wieder 7 Tage Frühdienst dran und nix biken, es sei denn ich mach mir meine Retro-Beleuchtung dran und schließe mich den Nightridern mit ihren Superfackeln an.

Bis die Tage


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Dezember 2009)

@Yo!achim
Gestern am Meli war`s sehr fett!!! Leider kam ich heute nicht früher von der Arbeit weg.

Viel Spass morgen bei den Jungs.

Ps.: Wawa68 hat auch mal bestimmt eine Lampe für dich übrig falls du wirkl. mal Bock auf einen N8tride hast!

@Underdog01
Heisst das jetzt, dass ich mich nach einem kürzeren Dämpfer umschauen muss??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (15. Dezember 2009)

Mr.Nice
Warum ein kürzerer Dämpfer!

Fahr 200mm und gut is!
Federweg zurückrüsten, ich glaub dir brennt der Kittel!


----------



## underdog01 (15. Dezember 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> ----
> @Underdog01
> Heisst das jetzt, dass ich mich nach einem kürzeren Dämpfer umschauen muss??
> 
> ...



Alter, ich bin doch nicht Gott!  
(Auch wenn es mich natürlich sehr ehrt, wenn Du mich um Anweisungen bittest! )

Du bist doch zufrieden und glücklich mit 200mm oder?  Dann lass es so! Unbedingt!

Kann sein, dass ich mich irgendwann mal ärgere "nur" 170mm genommen zu haben, wer weiß. Im Moment fühlt sich diese Entscheidung aber für mich passender an. 

Außerdem kann es sein, dass ich mir gar kein 901 bestelle, oder es kann sein, dass ich doch eins in "M" nehme oder aber eins mit 200mm, oder beides. Oder doch keine Van fahren will, oder aufs Rennrad:kotz: umsteige.

Logger bleiben!


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Dezember 2009)

War heute ne kleine Runde mit Ben unterwegs, die Bedingungen sind echt top, alles super griffig und gefroren 

Wir haben vor am Donnerstag wieder fahren zu gehn, wenn jmd. mit möchte grad melden!

Christian


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Dezember 2009)

@Martin187 und Underdog01
Sehr geile Reaktion von euch beiden !! Hab grad eben herzlich gelacht

Nee, ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit meiner Kiste und verschwende nicht wirkl. einen Gedanken nach weniger FW

@underdog01
Seit`s ihr heute ne Runde unterwegs gewesen?? War/Ist ganz schön kalt im Schatten!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## lukas3002 (17. Dezember 2009)

guten tag die herren also ich erkläre die saison für mich ben und chris an dieser stelle mal für beendet.

Als mein Vater heute Fotos machen wollte an der ersten Steilkurve, da is Christian rausgeflogen und voll mit dem Kopf gegen den Baum.
trotz Fullface sind von seinen zwei oberen mittleren Schneidezähnen stücke abgebrochen .

Gute besserung Christian!


----------



## lukas3002 (17. Dezember 2009)

Wollen wir mal an die Bäume da irgendwie Schaumstofmatten oder so machen?

weil das heute war schon ziemlich schokierend


----------



## yo!achim (17. Dezember 2009)

n'Abend zusammen,

erstmal gute Besserung an den Christian, wird schon wieder 

Gerade wenn Fotos gemacht werden ist man schnell übermotiviert, unser Sport ist halt nicht ohne, auch wenn es manchmal einfach aussieht.

@lukas3002
Es gab auch schon schmerzhafte Kontakte mit anderen Bäumen, die alle mit Polstern zu versehen geht in freier Natur gar nicht, vielleicht im Bikepark oder auf der Skipiste......aber auch da kracht es.

Ein gewisser Respekt sollte immer vorhanden sein denn das Verletzungsrisiko ist immer da, zumal dort oben kein Krankenwagen hinkommt. 

Jetzt verarbeitet mal den Schreck und zieht Euch ein paar Bike DVD's rein (auch mal 'n paar Stürze) und spätestens im Frühling wollt Ihr wieder heizen gehn.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Dezember 2009)

@lukas3002
Gute Besserung natürl. auch von meiner Seite aus an Christian. Wie Papa Yo!achim schon geschrieben hat ist bei jeder Abfahrt ein gewisses Verletzungsrisiko latent gegeben!!

Aber Kopf hoch das wird schon wieder

@Yo!achim
Konnte heute den Chinakracher heute beim Zoll abholen Alter ist das Ding hell. Wenn ich am Montag aus der Schweiz zurück bin müssen wir unbedingt einen N8tride machen.

Gruss und ein schönes We.
chris


----------



## yo!achim (18. Dezember 2009)

Soso, "Papa"....

Ich hab halt nen gewissen Vorsprung was das Alter und die Verletzungen angeht in unserer Runde.
Da rutschen einem solche Sprüche schonmal raus, zumal sich sonst niemand angesprochen gefühlt hat.

Wie, Schweiz?  Heimlich Skifahren oder was?


----------



## Micro767 (18. Dezember 2009)

Gute Besserung auch von mir !

Ich muss Montag noch mal arbeiten und dann hab ich Urlaub  und nun mit 2 gescheiten Lampen wird´s Zeit für nen N8tride


----------



## one track mind (18. Dezember 2009)

servus! geht morgen jemand radeln?


----------



## Micro767 (18. Dezember 2009)

würd gerne, kann aber schon wieder nicht  

bei uns gehen morgen die Ebay-Käufer ein und aus. Haben X Sachen zum abholen versteigert. Der erste will um 7 Uhr kommen  aber wenn das Wetter so bleibt kommt bestimmt keiner und wir warten hier vergebens


----------



## Martin187 (18. Dezember 2009)

Gute Besserung!
Crashs gehören dazu. Aber wie bekannt lernt man ja am besten aus fehlern!
Ich musst in den 2 Jahren Bikerleben schon oft ins Krankenhaus, zum Arzt und viel viel Humpeln!!
Macht euch nix draus. Irgenwann triffts jeden! 

@All Ich werde evtl. am Sonntag ne Runde fahren.


----------



## jatschek (19. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wenigkeit geht morgen "snowbiken". Wenn das soweit verletzungsfrei abläuft bin ich am Sonntag ebenfalls dabei. Diesmal sollte es aber klappen...


----------



## yo!achim (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin raus am WE, beide Tage 7.00 - 18.00 Uhr arbeiten


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

war ja ein verflixtes Jahr: Auch von mir gute Besserung. ich habe nen Bekannten mit nem Zahlabor, vielicht geht da ja ein Clubpreis.

Bin heute leider zum Frühstücken bei Elli's Mutter verabredet. Snow Runde hätt ich aber auch gerne noch. Eventuell steht aber morgen auch Downhill Schlittenfahren im Odenwald an: Jemand Bock? Neunkirchner Höhe...

Der Chris trainiert heimlich mit seinen breiten Latten. Da freuen wir uns schon auf ne Tiefschneesession mit ihm. Wobei ich dieses Jahr ja nicht so flexibel bin. Da werde ich wohl wenn ich Unterwegs bin ab mitte Januar immer die Ausrüstung dabei haben und zur Not treffen wir uns unterwegs oder vor Ort

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (19. Dezember 2009)

Danke Leute, is halb so wild, der Baum steht noch ^^
Ich muss jetzt 2 Wochen Pause einlegen wegen meinen Eltern weil wir in 2 Wochen in den Ski-Urlaub fahren
Naja zum Sturz is zu sagen, einfach zu schnell in den Anlieger rein und net aufgepasst, und dann mim Kopf so unglücklich gegen den Baum, dass der genau in die Aussprung vom Fullface Helm rein is
Naja kann man nix machen, blöd gelaufen, bin in 3 Wochen wieder am Start

Christian


----------



## yo!achim (19. Dezember 2009)

Was denn bitteschön ist "Downhill Schlittenfahren" ?

Etwa mit Fullface, Schonern und Safety-jacket?

Oder'n spezieller Schlitten? (besondere Bergab-Geometrie ? )

Als ich noch nen Schlitten hatte, hieß das rodeln !


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

so Dh Schlittenfahren ist halt bergab. (nee Biene ist klar). Allerdings sind vom Verschleiß der Schlitten halt eher einer mehr als zu wenig mit an den Start zu nehmen. Ist recht hügelig und man landet halt nicht so sauber.Sehr witzig und es runpelt halt...

Ds wird auch recht schnell, das mit den schonern und Helm sollte man mal testen, ich trau mich da echt nicht ungebremst runterzuheuzen, obwohl man dann vieleicht auch die landungen nach den Hügeln trifft...

Man war das Kalt gestern, zum Glück hatte ich keine Zeit in den Wald zu gehen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (20. Dezember 2009)

ALso heute 13Uhr Start am Rathaus.
Ohh Gott es wird bitterkalt werden!


----------



## Micro767 (20. Dezember 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> ALso heute 13Uhr Start am Rathaus.
> Ohh Gott es wird bitterkalt werden!



 selbst um 13 Uhr lag ich noch im Bett


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Dezember 2009)

@Yo!achim
Yiep, hab die Powdersaison schon eingeleitet War das ein fettes Wochenende!! Samstag waren wir bei Schneefall und -20° C in Wildhaus fahren und gestern bei Sonnenschein und ca. 30cm Neuschnee in Hochybrig!!

Nur die Heimfahrt war Chaos pur!! Ca. 10-15cm Schnee auf den Straßen und max. 60 km/h.... da hat`s dann auch 6 1/2 Std. gedauert bis wir wieder zu Hause waren.

Was geht heute bzw. die Tage bei dir?? Hab Urlaub bis zum 04. Januar!!

@all
Wie schaut`s heute noch mit einem N8tride aus?? Hätte auch noch ne zweite Lampe....

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. Dezember 2009)

Tja jetzt ist es zu spät, obwohl wir beide "on" sind


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Dezember 2009)

@Micro767
Ja, da war`s dann schon zu spät!!

ABER LarsLipp und ich haben gestern Abend noch eine sehr schöne Runde am Meli gedreht War das fett bei dem Schnee...yiepi!!

Wenn ich allerd. jetzt aus dem Fenster schaue könnte ich grad !!

Das war`s dann erstmal für die nächsten Tage...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

so meine erste richtige N8ghtride Jungfernfahrt war richtig SCHEE.

Schneefall am Berg, der China Böller ist auch seehr gut, Powder auf der Piste. Nur das hochfahren ist ja noch anstrengender als sonst. 

In Auerbach haben wir 2 dann auf der Strasse noch nen schönen Stunt hingelegt. Glatteis hat fast gar keinen Gripp und da stehen plötzlich Wände und Autos im Weg... Na es hat noch geklappt und wir konnten die Sauna noch genießen.

Gruß und bis Bald

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (22. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht das nächste mal ne SMS oder so an mich  

@Mr.Nice
hattest Du meinen Akku voll geladen oder nur kurz oder gar nicht ?


----------



## Martin187 (23. Dezember 2009)

Bää was ein Wetter!


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Dezember 2009)

@Martin187
Wem sagst du das!!

@Micro767
Bei mir war der Akku komplett geladen... das nächste mal wird durchgeklingelt.

@all
Wünsche Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten und eine besinnliche Zeit



Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. Dezember 2009)

THX für die Info Mr.Nice

Und auch vom mir Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch falls wir uns vorher nicht mehr sehen sollten.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir schöne Weihnachten, bleibt Alle gesund.

Gruß Kroete


----------



## jatschek (23. Dezember 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Bää was ein Wetter!



Wem sagst du das. Montag war es nochmal super. Bin den Meli gleich zweimal runterschlittert. 

Aber zum Wochenende hin soll es wieder trockner werden. Mal abwarten...

Bis dahin auch frohe Weihnachten an alle.


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

dann auch von mir frohe Weihnachten. 

@Jatschek: hast du heute das Hupen gehört? Man, da fährt man nichtsahnend durch LA und sieht da jemanden auf dem Hinterrad rumgurken: es war der Jatschek. Man ist die Welt doch klein...


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (23. Dezember 2009)

Dann auch noch von mir frohe Weihnachten!

So ab in die Stadt und ein paar isotonische nichtalkoholfreie Weizen zischen!

Haut rein


----------



## jatschek (23. Dezember 2009)

Hehe, aso du warst das. Hab das Hupen gehört, mir aber nichs bei gedacht. Normalerweise achte ich nicht auf die Autos, wenn ich durch die Stadt (aufm Gehweg) gurke.


----------



## ChrisChros (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn heute mit ner Fett - Weg Runde aus? Ich werd so langsam Träge! Das Wetter sieht im Moment ja super aus. Also ich will auf jedenn Fall ne Runde radeln! OK: ich muss eigentlich.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Hat jemand ein wenig Hünchenfilet eingefroren??? (Ist ersnt gemeint!)


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Dezember 2009)

@LarsLipp
Ich wäre bei einer "Kampf den Weihnachtspfunden"- Runde dabei!!

Muss aber erstmal Frühstücken und die Wohnung auf klar Schiff bringen.

Startzeit: 12.15 Rathaus in Bensheim

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (26. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten! 



LarsLipp schrieb:


> PS: Hat jemand ein wenig Hünchenfilet eingefroren??? (Ist ersnt gemeint!)



Ich habe noch eine Puten-Oberkeule im Gefrierschrank. 

Leider muss ich, wie immer, arbeiten und kann nicht mit fahren, was bei dem geilen Wetter echt bedauerlich ist....

@Mr. Nice:  Es ist dann doch eins mit 200mm in "M" geworden....


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Dezember 2009)

@Underdog
Yeah°!!!! Da hast du dir aber ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht

Ich hab dieses hier vom Christkind bekommen





Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ehhh Penner. Mehr fällt mir da net ein. Ich weis ja wo du wohnst also schlies besser 2mal ab wenn du das Haus verlässt!

Will auch so ein Teil!

PS: Wenn du die ISO an deiner Kamera etwas runter stellst, wird das Bild nicht so vergrisselt.

Habe noch 2 Wochen Ferien also kann ich die die Gabel einbauen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (26. Dezember 2009)

Heute kann ich nicht aber wie schaut es morgen aus ? ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Dezember 2009)

@Martin187
Neues Schloss ist bereits eingebaut

Als ich das Bild gemacht habe war`s schon extrem spät... aber Danke für den Hinweis.

@Micro767
Morgen?? Schauen wir mal was das Wetter sagt...

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (26. Dezember 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ich hab dieses hier vom Christkind bekommen



Sieht aus wie ein 1 1/8-Schaft. Täuscht das oder wolltest Du den? 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich sehr neugierig, was Du zu erzählen hast, ist definitiv auch mein derzeitiger Favorit in der 180mm-Klasse.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich das Steuerrohr diesmal erst mal länger lassen und mal checken wie sich die Karre mit Paar Spacern fahren lässt! Abschneiden kannst Du es dann immer noch.

Ich habe übrigens einen Rohrschneider, mit dem man absolut gerade und saubere Schnitte macht. Nur falls der neue Schaft nicht so schief "abgekrotzt" werden soll, wie der von der Marzzochi.

Edith sagt:   Leg die Forke bitte auch mal auf ne Wage, falls Du eine hast!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi , Neid !!!! Ein Geiles Teil !
ich habe mir auch was gekauft http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p15955_Rahmen-Cube-Fritzz-braun-2009.html
Das Enduro steht ab sofort zum verkauf .
Heute noch mal Family


----------



## Martin187 (26. Dezember 2009)

Rohrschneider LOL. Ich kapp das Teil mit der Flex genauso grade wie mit einem Rohrschneider! Und die Kante sieht danach besser aus!


----------



## underdog01 (26. Dezember 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Rohrschneider LOL. Ich kapp das Teil mit der Flex genauso grade wie mit einem Rohrschneider! Und die Kante sieht danach besser aus!



Hajo, mach halt! Ich wollte Deine Skills nicht anzweifeln...  

Ich hab in Serfaus nur das Steuerrohr der Marzzochi gesehen. Keine Ahnung wer das abgeschnitten hat, es war allerdings ganz schön schief, daher habe ich den Rohrschneider angeboten.


----------



## jatschek (26. Dezember 2009)

Wie schauts denn morgen aus? Geht da jemand fahren. Ich kann heute leider nicht, bin noch bei meinen Eltern. 
Morgen werd ich auf jeden Fall zum Meli und Co radeln gehen. Wetter soll ja noch passen. Laut Wetter.com solls erst ab 17Uhr rum regnen.

Rohrschneider oder Flex ist beides sauber. Die Flex macht halt Krach und relativ viel Dreck. Den Rohrschneider kann man auch in der Wohnung anwenden. Problem nur das es das Steuerrohr an der Schnittkante aufstaucht. Man muss danach noch etwas die Feile schwingen. 

Aber beides ist allemal besser, als nen Schaft abzubeißen bzw. mit irgendwelchen Mittel schief abzusägen. 

@Chris: Echt Dick! 
Zwack den Schaft zurecht, schieb deinen "Konus" drauf und ab das Ding. Die Gabel gehört ordentlich durchgeritten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Dezember 2009)

@Underdog01
Si, ist ein 1 1/8 Schaft.... warum auch nicht?? Klar, bei 1,5 wird`s ein bißchen leichter und steifer aber so what... bei dem Preis hättest du auch zu geschlagen

Lt. Küchenwaage wiegt das gute Stück 3020g (ohne gekürzten Schaft)!! Ein Leichtgewicht ist Sie damit sicher nicht!!

Danke für`s Angebot mit dem Rohrschneider. Das letzte mal war`s der Meister Yo!achim der das gute Stück gekürzt hatte....

Wann steht bei dir das neue Rad vor der Tür?? 

@SRX-Prinz
Auch ein nettes Weihnachtsgeschenk!! Bei dem Preis kann man natürl. schwach werden. Da bin ich ja mal auf deinen Aufbau gespannt!!

@jatschek
Morgen wollen wir bei dem Wetter auch wieder ne Runde radeln gehen.  So wie´s aussschaut sollten wir uns aber früh (spätestens 11.00 Uhr) am Rathaus treffen da`s ab 14.oo Uhr gef. Regen geben soll... http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/2583x27-d1.html

@Martin187
Was macht dein Aufbau?? Fertig??

Wie schaut`s bei den anderen Herren morgen früh mit einer Runde aus?? 11.oo Uhr am Rathaus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (26. Dezember 2009)

11Uhr klingt verdammt früh aber ich werd da sein. 

Wetter.com sagt bzgl. des Regenbeginns was anderes. Aber wird man morgen sehen. Ich konnt die ganzen Feiertage nicht radeln.  Da ist nen bißchen Wasser morgen egal.


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

noch sieht das Wetter ja gut aus. Alternativ Start in Fehlheim um 10:40. 
Micro???



Dann bis dann

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Dezember 2009)

11 Uhr Rathaus passt.

Sehr geiles Wetter 

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Micro767 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd mir wohl neue Freunde suchen müssen, welche die morgens etwas länger schlafen ! ! !


----------



## ChrisChros (27. Dezember 2009)

Hier zur allgemeinen Belustigung ein paar Schnappschüsse von meinem Sturz 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/24936


----------



## yo!achim (27. Dezember 2009)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Ich hab in Serfaus nur das Steuerrohr der Marzzochi gesehen. Keine Ahnung wer das abgeschnitten hat, es war allerdings ganz schön schief, daher habe ich den Rohrschneider angeboten.



Jaja, das war ICH, wahrlich keine Meisterleistung 
Schande über mein Haupt!
Hatte wohl schon etwas  zuviel.
@Mr.Nice
Da hast Du noch was gut bei mir....

Die Runde heute war fett 

@ChrisChros
Sauber getroffen, das mit dem Bieber wird Dir noch lange anhaften 

Wie auch immer, hier wird ganz schön aufgerüstet muß ich feststellen!
Edle Teile und Superschnäppchen wohin man schaut.
Santa Claus hat mir auch ne Gabel gebracht, und damit ich sie nicht absägen muss, hat er die gleich ab Werk einbauen lassen 
Sieht man hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/538163

Bis bald im Wald......


----------



## ChrisChros (27. Dezember 2009)

wow echt schickes Gerät 

es wird Zeit dass ich arbeiten geh


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Dezember 2009)

@Yo!achim
Das kriegen wir schon hin

Schickes neues Gerät !! Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...

Yiep, war heute wieder eine fette Runde. Danke auch für`s Warten Jungs. War einfach nicht mein Tag.

@Jatschek
Schande über meine Wettervorhersage und ein Hoch auf wetter.com !!

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (27. Dezember 2009)

Na war doch ne super Runde. Hauptsache es hat NICHT geregnet.  

@Yoachim: Schickes Bike. Kona gefällt mir meist nicht so. Aber mit dem Hochglanzschwarz schaut das echt schick aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

@Yoachim: Glückwunsch: einmal Baumarkt Premium immer Baumarkt Premium. Da ist ja bald keiner mehr mit nem Hobel, älter als 6 Monate im Wald. Hey Chris: da musst du dir auch schon fast wieder was neues gönnen.

Ja, war ne super Runde und ich habe mir das Abendessen verdient. Macht schon spass mit den Kollegen durch den Wald zu düsen.

@Micro: ne, du brauchst keine neuen Freunde, nur nen neuen Wecker!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (27. Dezember 2009)

Dafür ist jetzt auch endlich der Radträger im Auto montiert   2 Räder ohne Probleme und muss nur den mittleren Sitz hinten raus nehmen 

Bei Kerstin´s Rad kann ich sogar den Sattel drin lassen 

Morgen geht´s zum einkaufen in den Praktiker 20% auf alles  uns ins Kino  ach und Kerstin Rad bekommt neue Pedale und passend Hörnchen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. Dezember 2009)

Na toll der Ösi hat mir eine mail geschrieben das er nur noch eine Rahmen in 16" hat .
Super !!!!! Hat noch jemand eine Idee wo es noch so ein schnäppchen gibt ?
SRX-Prinz


----------



## underdog01 (28. Dezember 2009)

@SRX-Prinz: Mir persönlich gefällt Dein derzeitiger Bestand besser als ein braunes Cube. 

@Mr. Nice:Wo hast Du denn die BOS her und was hast Du gezahlt?
(Nur mal interessehalber, ich bleibe erstmal bei 160mm)
Mein Rahmen steht derzeit noch in einem östereich'schen Post-Amt...
Denke aber, dass er dieses Jahr noch eintreffen wird.

Bei der Gelegenheit: Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo es den DHX 5 Air in 222mm unter 500 gibt?

@Mr. Nice & yo!achim: Ich wollt hier weder einen Schuldigen suchen, noch jemanden bloß stellen, ich wollte LEDIGLICH Bescheid geben, dass ich einen Rohrschneider habe! 

@yo!achim: Brutale Karre! Da bekommt man sicher Angst wenn Du im Rückspiegel auftauchst! Auch wenn ich kein Kona-Fan bin, das Ding ist denen richtig gut gelungen!

So, ich muß heute mal wieder arbeiten...


----------



## yo!achim (28. Dezember 2009)

@SRX-Prinz
Auch wenn das ein super- Angebot war, das Enduro würd ich nicht gegen ein Cube tauschen.

@underdog01
Ist schon o.k. , ich hätte meinen Knorz ja mit der Feile kaschieren können.
Wegen dem Dämpfer schick ich Dir ne Tel. Nr. als P.N.


----------



## Martin187 (28. Dezember 2009)

@Yo!achim

Nice Nice
Jetzt bin ich ja der Federwegs mini in der Gruppe!

Man man man. Die Feierabendrunde ist doch mal als Abfahrtsorientiere Enduro Runde ins Leben gerufen worden. Ich habe das Gefühl das sich das geändert hat!

Gruß Martin


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi , habe doch noch einem Rahmen am Schliersee aufgetrieben .
Ja der Bestand ist gut aber ich bin das Fritzz bei den Cube Factorydays im Oktober Probegfahren und seid dem angefixt  Außerdem brauche ich mal was neues 
Ich suche noch ein Paar Teile , vielleicht wißt ihr ja was .
- Hope Laufräder 
- Fox 36 ...
- Bremsen ?
Falls jemand noch was gescheites hat oder über ein Angebot stolpert bitte melden


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

@SRX Prinz: Ich kann dir ja meine hayes 9 Verkaufen Spass beiseite: Glückwunsch zum Rahmen. Darf ich dann mit den alten Bikes bei euch noch mitfahren?

na das mit der Enduro Runde stimmt doch noch, ich würd es eher all Mountain nennen. Der Aff kratzt vieleicht Enduro an

Wenn man sieht was Gestern der CC'ler gezeigt hat Dann bin ich ja froh, das er kein All Mountain hatte!

Ist auf jedenn Fall ne lustige Truppe hier und ich freue mich schon auf die Ausfahrten im neuen Jahr.!

Bis Bald im Wald

LarsLipp

PS; Lettuce delight hat auch mit Steak geschmeckt....


----------



## jatschek (28. Dezember 2009)

Thema Aff, schon gesehen was er geschafft hat?

...und wir haben noch drüber gescherzelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (28. Dezember 2009)

jatschek schrieb:


> Thema Aff, schon gesehen was er geschafft hat?
> 
> ...und wir haben noch drüber gescherzelt.






Werde mal etwas deutlicher, ich bin nicht so ein Breitband - Web-Scanner wie Du


----------



## Martin187 (28. Dezember 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Werde mal etwas deutlicher, ich bin nicht so ein Breitband - Web-Scanner wie Du



Dito


----------



## underdog01 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ähm ja, bzw. nein!


----------



## jatschek (28. Dezember 2009)

Mann mann, wenn die Welt unter geht erfahrt ihr es auch zuletzt?  

Aktueller Zustand seiner Gabel:









und so ist es passiert:


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2009)

n´ geflicktes Loch war ja eh schon in der Gabel.


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Dezember 2009)

@Airaff
Alter!! Respekt!! Jetzt kann ich auch verstehen, warum du nach meiner Gabel fragst

Naja, hauptsache du hast dir selbst nix gebrochen.

@underdog01
Waren bei der Gabel so um die 30% gewesen Wegen dem Dämpfer schau mal hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-DHX-Air-5-0-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item518f40d7b7

Ich komm aber irgendwie mit dem umrechnen nicht ganz klar. Der 8,5 x 2,5 soll angebl. 216/63 http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/MTB-BMX-Parts/Daempfer/Fox-DHX-50-Air-Daempfer-2008::1323.html sein. Nur soll der 222 aber lt. BM http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Daempfer/Fox-DHX-50-Air-Daempfer-2009::13275.html genau den selben Hub haben !?!

Warum aber steht dein Radel noch auf einem öster. Postamt??? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (29. Dezember 2009)

Das is'n Druckfehler bei BMO, Dämpfer mit 222er Länge haben knapp 
70mm Hub.

Zum Aff sei gesagt, hauptsache die Knochen sind heil,
und die unsäglichen Leiden für die Gabel sind endlich vorbei...R.I.P.
Der sollte sich ne Monster zulegen, im Ernst! 

@Mr.Nice/Martin187
Morgen wird's etwas knapp mit ner Runde vor der Arbeit, vielleicht fahre ich noch zu Hibike.
Wie sieht's Donnerstag mittag aus, kleine Jahres- Abschluss-Runde?


----------



## jatschek (29. Dezember 2009)

Beim Dämpfer muss man aufpassen. Die 222er Luftdämpfer gibt es mit 63mm Hub und 70mm Hub. 
Beim Fox DHX schwiert mir irgendwas im Kopf rum, das der 222er nur 63mm Hub hat. Aber da bin ich nicht so sicher, da ich für Luftfederelemente nichts übrig hab.

Ich glaub der Aff kann sich garnicht verletzen. Der Sturz im Video sah schon heftig aus. Jeder andere hät sich da zumindest mal was gestaucht. Aber wie gesagt, wenn der Aff was kann, ist es stürzen. Und das in perfektion.  
Die Monster T empfehl ich ihm ja auch andauernd, aber er will ja nicht hören.

@Yoachim: Wann wäre denn der Start der Donnerstagrunde angedacht? Ich denke mal ich habe 12Uhr Feierabend. Wenns zeitlich passt wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Micro767 (29. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich für Do. früh genug weiß wann es losgeht  stell ich mir nen lauten Wecker


----------



## yo!achim (29. Dezember 2009)

Da ich am Abend vorher Spätdienst hab, würd ich um 13.00 Uhr vorschlagen. Ne kleine aber feine Runde reicht mir, schließlich ist ja am Abend noch Programm.

Beim Dämpfer hab ich mich auf die Angaben von Hibike bezogen, da gibts nur den einen 222er, so kenne ich's auch.

@Micro767
Wenn Dich die Lampertheimer Bengel um 12.00 noch nicht aus'm Bett geböllert haben, brauchst Du eh nicht mehr fahren gehn


----------



## Martin187 (29. Dezember 2009)

Also wäre auch Donnerstag dabei!

Zum Aff kann ich  nix mehr sagen, da fehlen mir die Worte!


----------



## Micro767 (29. Dezember 2009)

Na wenn ich die 13 Uhr nicht packe ist mir wohl auch kaum noch zu helfen


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Dezember 2009)

@Yo!achim
Ich wäre am Donnerstag auch bei ner Runde dabei. Allerd. solltest du bis dahin besseres Wetter bestellen

Das ist heute ja wieder mal zum !!

@LarsLipp
Wie schaut`s mit altern. Programm im Sportpark aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

@AFF nur die guten sterben Jung... Der sollte mal bei den Herstellern anfragen als Gabeltester. Wobei den wohl keiner nimmt...

Ansonsten Donnerstag wenn's Wetter passt, bin morgen noch beim Arbieten, eventuell aber Sportpark. Werde aber meine Tante besuchen, da wird es wohl auch nix!

Ansonsten bis die Tage.

LarsLipp


----------



## jatschek (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich will ja kein Miesmacher sein. 

Aber bisher schauts für Donnerstag nicht so rosig aus. Soll ordentlich regnen.


----------



## PFADFINDER (29. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht bin ich auch am Donnerstag am Start. Mache das kurzfristig vom Wetter abhängig und was die Länge (oder eher kürze) der Tour angeht. Gebt mal Meldung, wohin die Reise gehen soll. 

Ach so - und vorausgesetzt ihr nehmt überhaupt noch jemanden mit ner 160er-Gabel mit 

Prost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (29. Dezember 2009)

Ach, Gabel - da wollt ich doch mal fragen, ob irgendwer ne 140er-Gabel im Keller hat - idealerweiße mit U-turn (Pike, Revelation) oder Talas (32) oder oder. Suche ne Gabel für das zukünftige neue Bike meiner Frau. Sie möchte sich auch mal mehr Federweg gönnen.


----------



## underdog01 (30. Dezember 2009)

Da habe ich zufällig was in meinem Bikemarkt!


----------



## Micro767 (30. Dezember 2009)

Für DX Besitzer und welche die es werden wollen:

Ebay Shop in USA incl. Ersatzteilen:
http://shop.ebay.de/dapedaler/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Verlängerungskabel:
http://www3.hibike.de/?sessionID=Cc...ct&productID=65d56da52ba73f7a322ee82d94121b08


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Dezember 2009)

@pfadfinder
Keine Ahnung wohin die Reise gehen soll. Würde aber vorschlagen wenn dann ne Runde Ohly Turm- Fuchstrail.

Wenn ich allerd. so das Wetter sehe bezweifel ich aber, dass ich morgen Lust auf ne Runde habe.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat noch eine Pike U- Turn im Keller rumfliegen. Kann ihn mal fragen ob die zum Verkauf steht. Was hast du dir preisl. vorgestellt?

Gruss
chris

Ps. Hab grad gesehen, dass im Bikemarkt eine Revelation http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/235089/cat/18 sowie eine Pike http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/235088/cat/18

Beide für 200,- Bucks!! Wenn das mal keine guten Angebote sind...


----------



## jatschek (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja wie siehts dann morgen aus? 
Wird auch bei Regen und Schlamm gefahren oder fällt die Runde dann eher aus?

Bisher ist für morgen ganztägig Regen gemeldet.


----------



## Micro767 (30. Dezember 2009)

z.Z. bin ich soweit das ich auch bei Regen fahren würde


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

bei Regen bin ich nicht mit dabei: @Mr Nice: sollen Badminton spielen? Wir können ja mal phonen.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (30. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich denke, ich werde mich erst wieder bei schönem Wetter zu euch gesellen. Für ne Matsch-Runde sind mir 100 km Auto doch zuviel. Werde morgen in der Heimat fahren - oder bei Regen mein neues Spielzeug ausprobieren (und das hat mal nix mit biken zu tun )

Viel Spass


----------



## yo!achim (30. Dezember 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> z.Z. bin ich soweit das ich auch bei Regen fahren würde


Kommt davon wenn man sonst den Arsch nicht hochkriegt 

Nee, bei dem Wetter muß ich nicht fahren. Soll auch noch kälter werden!

Da lehne ich mich entspannt zurück und lasse 2009 Revue passieren 

Ich bin gespannt was das neue Jahr bringt, sicher ist:

Die Feierabendrunde wächst, neue Trails werden "entdeckt" und ne Menge neues Material will getestet werden 

Allen die ich morgen nicht sehe wünsch ich schonmal nen guten Rutsch!!

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Dezember 2009)

Okay, dann wird`s wohl eher nix mit radeln. Egal, das Jahr 2009 war biketechn. ja auch ganz ordentl. so dass ich bei dem Wetter auch nicht mehr raus muss

@LarsLipp
Bin morgen früh im Sportpark da ich mit Max noch ein paar Sachen für die MTB- Saison 2010 besprechen muss. Sollten gegen 12.30 Uhr aber durch sein... klingel am besten mal durch.

@Yo!achim
Wie schaut`s morgen Nachmittag noch mit einem kurzen Werkstatt Termin aus?? 

An den Rest schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und auf wir sehen uns auf den Trails

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

dann auch von nen guten Rutsch und viel Gripp für 2010. DEm ein oder anderen wünsch ich auch noch viel Air Time für 2010. Hoffentlich wird es verletzungstechnisch besser. (Zumindest für mich!) 

Denn ein oder anderen sehe ich ja zum Rutschen...

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp

Bei gutem Wetter geht es ja eh bald weiter hier!


----------



## Micro767 (31. Dezember 2009)

Sche... auf´s Wetter !

Ich mach mich ganz langsam fertig und werd heute noch min. 806hm radeln oder zu Schlamm werden  :kotz:


----------



## PFADFINDER (31. Dezember 2009)

Guten Rutsch aus dem NO-Odenwald! Hoffe, wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr öfters im Wald oder im ein oder anderen Bikepark. Ich freue mich schon auf die Saison 2010. 

@ Mr. Nice: Danke für die Info. Keine Ahnung, was wir ausgeben möchten. Am Komplettbike ist schon ne Pike dran. Vielleicht bleibt die auch dran. Ich denke, für Verena werden wir aber am Gewicht feilen müssen. Es wird übrigens ein Specialized Pitch. Für den Preis kann man nicht meckern. Eventuell bekomme ich das auch als Rahmenkit günstiger. Bin schwer begeistert von dem Bike - trotz Luftdämpfer bleibt das Hinterrad am Boden kleben. Und das gibt es als sehr kleinen Rahmen. Ideales Einsteigerbike.
2010 mehr - Protektoren hat sie schon. Dem Familienausflug nach Winterberg steht also nix mehr im Weg.


----------



## Martin187 (31. Dezember 2009)

Guten Rutsch an alle!

2009 war ein fettes Bikejahr! Und 2010 wird noch besser da jetzt alle Bikepark taugliche Bikes haben!!!

@LarsLipp: Ja hoffen wir mal das im Jahr 2010 die Verletztungen ausbleiben!

Gruß Martin


----------



## ChrisChros (31. Dezember 2009)

Auch en guten Rutsch von mir an alle!

In 2010 wird da weiter gemacht wo in 2009 aufgehört wurde, jez bin ich aber erstma ne Woche im Skiurlaub

Haut heut abend ordentlich aufn Putz!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (31. Dezember 2009)

Jo Rutscht gut und feiert schön !

Heute war´s nur bedingt rutschig auf dem Meli und am Toten Mann


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. Dezember 2009)

Auch vom mir einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr feiert schön aber nicht zu hart :kotz:


----------



## Black_kite (31. Dezember 2009)

Auch ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch! 

Gruß Sven


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Januar 2010)

HI,

so, jetzt sind wir alle wieder im neuen Jahr angekommen. Wie sieht es denn mit ner kleinen Runde aus? Oder schlaft Ihr alle noch?

Und an das LA Team: Lange nicht gesehen, radeln wir mal wieder???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (2. Januar 2010)

Bin beim Frühstück 

13 Uhr ?

Frohes neues !


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Januar 2010)

Hi,

@Micro: was frühstückt Ihr denn? 13:00 Uhr ist schon recht späth. Ich habe ja kein Licht... Ich bimmel mal durch und mach dir Druck... (Dir oder...)

Was ist denn mit dem Rest?

Der Speck muss weg, obwohl es nur Schinken zum Frühstück gab!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Januar 2010)

@LarsLipp
Wäre bei ner Runde dabei allerd. würde Tina und ihr Dad auch mitfahren... 

Startzeit 13.00 Uhr wäre aber ein bißchen spät!!

@Micro767
Schaffst du`s auch einwenig früher?? Kannst ja Kerstin mitnehmen?!?

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (2. Januar 2010)

*Mampfschluckrunterspüll*

schnell schnell wenn mir das mal nicht auf den Magen schlägt diese abhetzerei !

Werd  mich beeilen aber ne Stunde bis ich bei LarsLipp eintreffe werd ich bestimmt noch brauchen.

Kerstin kommt nicht mit, will wurtscheln und auf Geburtstag


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Januar 2010)

Hi,

na das ist doch mal ein Start: Gleich mit 5 Personen! Das lässt doch auf ein gutes Jahr hoffen. Oder ist noch jemand mit am Start?

Wo treffen wir uns denn? Wir können ja durchbimmeln, wenn wir in Fehle starten!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Januar 2010)

@LarsLipp
Bei euch ist das Festnetz dauerbesetzt Und auf dem Handy bist du auch nicht erreichbar....

Wir werden so gegen 12.00 Uhr hier langsam Richtung Ohly Turm losrollen d.h. ihr solltet uns bis spätestens Ohly Turm eingeholt haben

Bis gleich...

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. Januar 2010)

*hechel*

Licht brauchen wir keines oder doch ?


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Januar 2010)

Hi,

nee, sollte noch ohne klappen. Wird dir denn sonst dein Gepäck zu schwer???

Na dann geht es ja gleich los!

Da zieh ich mich mal langsam an, nicht dass ich ohne Dress überrascht werde!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (2. Januar 2010)

Fahre in 2 Minuten los


----------



## Micro767 (2. Januar 2010)

Schee war´s auch wenn wir Mr.Nice nie eingeholt haben


----------



## Micro767 (2. Januar 2010)

Hi LarsLipp

hoffe meine Radschuhe stehen noch bei Dir


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Januar 2010)

@Micro767
Stimmt haben uns irgendwie immer verpasst.... am Ende seit ihr sogar früher auf dem Meli gewesen!!

Egal, wie schaut`s heute bei frischem Powder mit ner Runde aus??

Startzeit ^14.00 Uhr am Rathaus?? Gefahren wird Brunnenweg/Wamb. Sand/Fürstenlager/Toter Mann/ 2x Melibokus

Lciht wäre nicht verkehrt...

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (3. Januar 2010)

Mh ich bin noch am überlegen. 14Uhr ist recht spät für einen ohne Licht.  Zumindest  bei deiner vorgeschlagenen Tour.

Bin gestern ~13:30Uhr gestartet und war genau bei Dämmerung am Auto.


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Januar 2010)

@Jatschek
Hmh, ohne Licht ist heute wahrs. nur einmal Meli für dich drin. Ist doch aber auch besser als nix...

Kannst aber auch mal bei Micro767 durchklingeln. Falls er nicht mit fährt kannst du viel. seine Lampe dir ausleihen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (3. Januar 2010)

Ach was, ich starte bei euch mit. Und ich fahr halt so weit mit, wie es hell bleibt. Werd mich dann gegen 16Uhr verabschieden und Richtung Auto düsen. 
Bin dann 14 Uhr am Rathaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukas3002 (3. Januar 2010)

hmm also wenn meine mutter schnell genug kocht dann komm ich auch mal mit


----------



## Micro767 (3. Januar 2010)

ich hab heut zwar nicht soo lange gepennt aber das Ding hier erst wirklich um 15 Uhr hier eingeschaltet 

Wobei ich die Tour von gestern ganz schön in den Beinen spüre beim Treppen laufen


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Januar 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeah was für ein Spass Hat ordentl. gerockt bei dem Powder

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (3. Januar 2010)

Irgendwer der Montag oder Dienstag fährt ? Vielleicht auch Dienstag ein Nightride ?

Montag müsste ich um 18 Uhr zurück in LA sein


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Januar 2010)

@Micro767
Hast du mal auf`s Thermometer geschaut??? Alter ist das kalt!!!

Evtl. am Freitag bei Neuschnee ne Runde??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (5. Januar 2010)

Am Sonntag war es noch nicht so kalt 

Morgen Früh geht es erstmal ab nach Flachau / Wagrain in den Schnee bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Januar 2010)

@Micro767
Na, dann mal viel Spass und Ski Heil

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Wenn ich die Wettervorhersage richtig sehe dann nimmst du auch die kalten Temperaturen mit!!


----------



## Micro767 (7. Januar 2010)

Grüße aus Wagrain !

Reichlich Schnee und wegen dem weißen Zeug ist natürlich der Bike Park geschlossen


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Januar 2010)

Hi,

@ Micro: na in die Berge fährt man im Winter halt eher nicht zum radeln? Oder hast du die Spikes mit dabei?

Hat ja leider nicht sooo viel geschneit hier bei uns, gibt es heute ne kleine Runde?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## jatschek (8. Januar 2010)

Ich wollt gegen 13:30-14Uhr ne Runde drehen, Startpunkt Rathaus. 

Wie schaut das Wetter bei euch in Bensheim aus, gabs guten Neuschnee?


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Neuschnee eher wenig. Vieleicht gab es ja auf dem Berg ein wenig mehr. Ich hoffe hier so gegen 15:30 richtung Mr Nice zu fahren. Dann gibt es noch ne Runde mit anschließender Sauna...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Januar 2010)

@jatschek
Warst du fahren``?? Wir wollen evtl. morgen ne Runde drehen... mal schauen was morgen früh das Wetter sagt.

Sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust??

@Underdog
Was macht eigentl. dein 901 Aufbau?? Rahmen eingetroffen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (8. Januar 2010)

Das 901 ist schon seit fast einer Woche fertig. 

Steht allerdings noch jungfräulich im Keller, bei dem Wetter bleibe ich lieber in der Bude, ich Weichei... 

Hier hatte es seit dem aber auch nie über -5°. Die nächsten Tage sollen es wieder Richtung 0° gehen, dann werde ich mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## jatschek (8. Januar 2010)

Ne war dann doch nicht fahren. Die Lust war nichz ganz da, außerdem hab ich noch was am Bike geschraubt. Aber Samstag/Sonntag geh ich auf jeden Fall wieder fahren.

Also wann und wo? 

Achso, aber nur wenn deine Schaltung wieder funktioniert. Denn diesmal fahr ich dir deinen Bock nicht den Berg hoch.


----------



## underdog01 (8. Januar 2010)

Das bei 1:45 ist doch Yo!achim!

(Ich habe Ihn am Kamerafinger erkannt!)


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2010)

So die Herren, hier gab`s ein wenig Neuschnee Das schreit gerade nach einer ordentl. Runde!!

Ab wann könnt ihr starten??

@Underdog
Wiie fertig und wir haben a) noch keine Bilder gesehen und b) du bist noch nicht damit gefahren??

Na, dann aber heute ab ins Auto und bei uns mitgefahren!!

Bei 1.45 min ist in der Tat unser Yo!achim zusehen... Und ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, warum er in letzter Zeit nicht mehr bei uns mitgefährt!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (9. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wir sollten vieleicht den Aff zum shutteln anklingeln, der hat ja eh kein Rad!

Also ich bin mit dabei, muss jetzt noch den Schnee wegfegen, Frühstück holen und Frühstücken. Für was hab ich denn eigentlich ne Freundin?

Danach eventuell noch saunieren??? 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir sollten vieleicht den Aff zum shutteln anklingeln, der hat ja eh kein Rad!



Mach mal, klingt gut



LarsLipp schrieb:


> Danach eventuell noch saunieren???



Können wir gerne machen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (9. Januar 2010)

Ich bin noch am frühstücken... 

Wann wollt ihr denn starten? Fahren geh ich auf jeden Fall. Aber vor 13Uhr wird das wohl nix bei mir.


----------



## Martin187 (9. Januar 2010)

Guden,
Ich bin heute zu Fuß bei den Füchsen und schau mal wie der Winter unseren Trail verkleidet.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja zufällig.

Gruß


----------



## jatschek (9. Januar 2010)

So ein Quatsch, schnapp dir dein Bike und geh fahren. 

Ich mach mich jetzt fertig und werde am Rathaus starten. Bei den Füchsen werd ich auf jeden Fall vorbei fahren. Rumhüpfen wird wohl bei dem Schnee nicht so gut gehen, aber erstmal gucken...


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2010)

Yeah, was für eine Runde Wahnsinn wieviel Schnee im Wald ist... am Melibokus waren es oben fast 20cm!!

Mal schauen wenn`s heute Nacht nochmal schneit ob`s dann morgen überh. Sinn macht. Mussten heute schon sehr viel Radwandern

@Jatschek
Noch vor der Dunkelheit wieder am Auto gewesen??

@Martin187
Wie zu Fuss bei den Füchsen?? Kein Bock auf Biken gehabt??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (9. Januar 2010)

Mein SX ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Aber bald.
Ich bin  zu Fuß aufs Auerbacher Schloss gelaufen. Ich glaube da habe ich ein paar Spuren von euch gesehen, wenn ihr den Single " Battle" Trail gefahren seit.

Gruß


----------



## jatschek (9. Januar 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Jatschek
> Noch vor der Dunkelheit wieder am Auto gewesen??



War glaub gegen 17Uhr am Auto. Hab mich bei der Meliabfahrt im Wald verfranst.  Keine Ahnung wie das geht, aber es ging. Hab neue Wege probiert und auf einmal kam ich in den Weinbergen oberhalb von Auerbach raus. 
Am Ende stand ich mitten in Auerbach und musste natürlich zurück zum Rathaus nach Bensheim. Bis ich dort war, war es schon dunkel. 

Aber ihr hattet recht, beim Meli war an Hochfahren garnicht zu denken. Hab dann auch geschoben. 

War dennoch "cool". Morgen wieder, egal wieviel Neuschnee es gab.

@Martin: Immernoch die ISCG Aufnahme für die Hammerschidt?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2010)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da habe ich ein paar Spuren von euch gesehen, wenn ihr den Single " Battle" Trail gefahren seit.
> Gruß



Riiiiiiiiiiichtig das waren LarsLipp und ich 

Morgen wird`s wenn dann eher eine sehr frühe (ca. 10.00 Uhr) Runde in Bensheim da Tina mittags mit ihrem Hund noch ne Runde spazieren möchte mit...

Aber warten wir erstmal die Nacht und den evtl. Neuschnee ab

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (10. Januar 2010)

Ne dann ohne mich. 10 Uhr mach ich evtl. mal kurz die Augen auf und überleg ob ich mich nochmal rumdrehe oder langsam erhebe und zum Bäcker trotte.


----------



## Martin187 (10. Januar 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> @Martin: Immernoch die ISCG Aufnahme für die Hammerschidt?



Ich warte noch auf 3 Schrauben dann bin ich fertig.

Wird also bald soweit sein!


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn mit Schlittenfahren aus? Neunkirchner Höhe oder auch gerne wo anderst.

Biken bin ich mir nicht so sicher, die Beine sind doch erher noch schwer von Gestern.

Aber die Runde Gestern war schon cool, auch wenn übelst Anstrengend. Da war der Berg locker doppelt so hoch!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich bin raus. Muss für die Schule lernen, die ja morgen wieder los geht!

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (10. Januar 2010)

Gude allerseits,
hab lange nicht mehr hier reingeschaut,
hier ist ja mehr los als im Sommer 

@underdog01
Ja, der Finger! Mann, ich war zuviel unterwegs dieses Jahr, sonst könnt ich sagen wo das war 
Mein Stinkhammer steht auch noch unbefleckt im Wohnzimmer, liegt aber nicht nur an der Kälte sondern auch am Salz, das hinterlässt unschöne Spuren auf eloxiertem Alu 

Bei dem Schnee ist Biken vielleicht noch möglich, aber doch mehr Krampf als Spaß. Und hochgeschoben wird nur wenn sich die Abfahrt wirklich lohnt. 

War mal jemand am Ohly Turm? Bis gestern Abend war da noch kein Biker unterwegs......da hat's 25cm, Mr.Nice

Ich stehe in den Startlöchern was Snowboarden angeht, müsste halt auch in den Alpen schneien. So um den 19. gehts los für etwa 10 Tage, falls noch jemand Bock hat.


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Januar 2010)

@Yo!achim
Nee, Ohly Turm hab ich mir nicht angetan... waren heute auch "nur" ne Runde Meli fahren und danach noch Schlittenfahren. Aber das hat bei dem vielen Schnee auch schon gereicht!!

Von Krampf kann aber beim besten Willen keine Rede sein!! Dafür hat das Abfahren def. zu viel Spass gemacht Okay, das Salz auf den Straßen nervt schon allerd. gibt`s hier einen Trick... putzen

Skifahren/ Boarden klingt gut. Allerdings bin ich schon vom 15. - 23.o1. unterwegs!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Schlittenfahren war echt nett! Sehr lustig mit anzusehen! Aber fahren war auch gut. Das nächste mal aber mit Skibrille. Eventuell sollten wir echt mal ne NightRodelAction einlegen! Wäre bestimmt auch sehr lustig! 

Die Abfahrt am Samstag hat schon Spass gemacht. Aber leider hatetn wir keine Shuttel Service, das "Hochfahren" ist ja doch recht anstrengend...

Dann bis die Tage

LarsLipp


----------



## jatschek (11. Januar 2010)

Biken ging gestern besser. Aber komplett hoch zum Meli ging es trotzdem nicht. Die Schuhspuren haben einem dem Vortrieb kaputt gemacht. 


Aber lustig wars. Oben aufm Aussichtspunkt waren sogar nen paar Leutz mit Schlitten, 
Ski und Snowboard. 

Den Trail vom Ohlyturm runter möcht ich nicht bei dem Schnee fahren. Selbst bergab bleibt man da stecken.


----------



## Martin187 (11. Januar 2010)

Ach Schnee hin oder her. Biken bleibt ein Sommersport! So so richte Freude werde ich erst wieder haben wenn die goldenen Hügel der Füchse mit Staub bedeckt in der Sonne blitzen und man mit Shorts und Shirt drauflos ballern kann!°

Ich bin vom 22 - 24.01 Bparden und dann wieder von 31 - 6.2.
Wenn es sich ergibt kann man ja vorher mal ne Runde in Beerfelden einlegen!

Gruß


----------



## jatschek (11. Januar 2010)

Logo ist biken nicht wirklich fürn Winter gemacht. Aber erstens will ich deswegen nicht darauf verzichten und zweites macht es einfach ne Mords Gaudi durch den Schnee zu rutschen. 
Okay es ist anstrengender, aber das Leben ist kein Ponyhof. 

Was ist denn Bparden? Beerfelden wär ich dabei. Ab diesem Jahr läuft der Lift endlich und die neu gebauten Sachen sehen in den Videos ganz nett aus. Aber ich glaub kaum das man offiziell vor Anfang März, oder sogar erst später, in den Park kann.


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Januar 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> Okay es ist anstrengender, aber das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.



Na, wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht

Mensch, du kennst nicht Bparden?? Das ist doch DIE neue Trendsportart

Mein Tip... schau mal bei der Tastur neben das p!!

@Martin187
Wo geht`s hin zum Boarden?? Vom 29. - 31.01. bin ich evtl. auch noch mal in der Schweiz unterwegs.

Wann bist du die Tage zu Hause anzutreffen?? Hab hier noch das gewünschte Getränk für`s Schrauben rum stehen.

@Underdog01
Jetzt stell doch mal ein Bild von deinem 901 rein. Ich platze schon vor Neugier

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (11. Januar 2010)

Asoooo, jetzt kapier ich auch die Anspielung auf Beerfelden. 

Hier gehts ja garnicht mehr ums biken, sondern ums blöde boarden.


----------



## underdog01 (11. Januar 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Underdog01
> Jetzt stell doch mal ein Bild von deinem 901 rein. Ich platze schon vor Neugier



muhaha 

Sieht aus wie Deins. Ist nur ne 36er Van drin und Syntace-Vorbau und -Lenker.

Selbe Bremse wie Du, selbe Laufräder, selbe Reifen (zumindest teilweise), selbe Kurbel, selber Dämpfer (aber nicht mehr lange).

Habe heute mit Michi telefoniert, weil CRC den DHX Air in 216mm gerade zum unschlagbar günstigen Preis da hat. Michi hat gemeint, das der auch funktioniert, man mit dem Lenkwinkel dann halt insgesamt etwas flacher kommt.

Da der Lenkwinkel aber recht großzügig einstellbar ist, sollte das kein Problem sein. Wenn Du also auch mal weniger FW testen willst, ist das ein ganz heißer Tip.

Ich habe den 216mm DHX AIR jedenfalls heute Morgen bestellt.

Für breitere Syntace Lenker, Kettenführung und Sattelstütze gibt es (immer) noch keine Termine... 

Bild kommt, wenn ich es mal draußen bewege, im Keller ist kein Platz für "gute" Bilder.


----------



## Micro767 (11. Januar 2010)

Bin vom Kurzurlaub aus dem Schnee zurück, hab aber keine Zeit zum biken


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Januar 2010)

@underdog01
Der Preis ist natürl. echt heiss!! Aber warum du dir noch einen kurzen bestellt hast erschliesst sich mir noch nicht ganz... aber mach du mal

Da wir ja fast denselben Aufbau haben können wir ja dann direkt die Unterschiede "erfahren"!!

Das die Syntace Teile (insb. Sattelstütze/Lenker) immer noch keinen Liefertermin haben wundert mich irgendwie gar nicht 

Na, dann bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Der hier würde natürl. dem 901 auch gut stehen 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/237294/cat/19


----------



## Question-Mark (12. Januar 2010)

Tach zusammen.

Hab das grad gelesen und mir gedacht, die fahren ja direkt "meine" Strecke(n).

Eine kleine Runde geht normalerweise von der Berufsschule am Blitzer an der B3 los, Brunnenweg, Fürstenlager, (einmal bin ich da über die "Piste" gefahren, nie wieder),Marmoritwerk, Auerbacher Schloß, Schotterpiste auf den Melibokus, und Retour übern Kirchberg.
Die große Runde geht ab Melibokus, nach Balkhausen über die Brücke, Kuralpe, Ohlyturm/Felsenmeer , Selterwasserhäuschen, toterMann, FüLa, Kirchberg.

Oder andersrum: Schönberger, Füla, Toter Mann, Naturfreundehaus, Ohlyturm, Brücke und dann auf den Melibokus. Das macht schlapp. 

Leider hab ich mein Rad geschrottet und kann momentan nur zuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (12. Januar 2010)

Jo das sind so ziemlich genau unsere Touren, im Sommer werden wir dann etwas abwechslungsreicher


----------



## Question-Mark (12. Januar 2010)

Ja, zB über Fürth/Reichelsheim nach Weinheim

oder  über die Kuralpe, Hutzelstraße Richtung Frankenstein und den Burgenweg retour

oder Hemsberg, Gronau, Schannenbach, Seidenbach, Scheuerberg, Mittershausen, Hambach, Zell, Bensheim

oder mal über Lindenfels zum Marbachstausee .

Platz zum Fahren gibts da genug.


----------



## Micro767 (13. Januar 2010)

Irgendwer was am planen die Woche oder am Wochenende ?


----------



## yo!achim (14. Januar 2010)

Question-Mark schrieb:


> Platz zum Fahren gibts da genug.



????  Hier hat niemand ein Problem dass zu wenig Platz wäre, eher schon mit nicht identifizierten Pseudo - Bikern die sich hier im Forum tummeln und Bullshit von sich geben.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Januar 2010)

Hi,

@Micro: ne geplants nic, aber fahren kann man immer. Sollten aber mal das Wetter im Auge behalten. 

War jemand die Woche schon unterwegs und kann vom Schnee am berg berichten?

Wetter sieht ja nach Sonne aus. Ich wüd aber auch nochmal in den Odenwald zum Schlittenfahren gehen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## underdog01 (14. Januar 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> ????  Hier hat niemand ein Problem dass zu wenig Platz wäre, eher schon mit nicht identifizierten Pseudo - Bikern die sich hier im Forum tummeln und Bullshit von sich geben.



 Ich find das geil, wenn ein Morgenmuffel nach dem aufstehen erst mal um sich schlägt! yeahhh


----------



## Martin187 (14. Januar 2010)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Ich find das geil, wenn ein Morgenmuffel nach dem aufstehen erst mal um sich schlägt! yeahhh



Er hat da aber voll und ganz recht!


----------



## underdog01 (14. Januar 2010)

Logo hat er recht!


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Januar 2010)

Hi,

am besten sagt man nix.

Hey, schon wieder dunkel da draußen.

Drückt ir mal alle die Daumen für meinen Urlaub morgen. Ist zwar noch hin, aber ich will ans Meer. OK ins Meer, noch besser aufs Meer...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (14. Januar 2010)

Mal schaun wenn keiner Morgen Abend fährt, klappt es vielleicht bei mir am Sonntag Vormittag/Mittag


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2010)

@Micro767
Ich geh am Samstag fahren... aber Ski 

Gruss und bis übernächste Woche.
chris


----------



## Micro767 (14. Januar 2010)

Schönen Urlaub ! ! !  Und viel Schnee !


----------



## ChrisChros (14. Januar 2010)

Ich werd am Samstag mittag mal wieder ne Runde richtung Ohly Turm drehen, wenn jemand auch Lust hat grad bescheid sagen  

Weis jemand wieviel Schnee da oben liegt?

Christian


----------



## Black_kite (15. Januar 2010)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> Weis jemand wieviel Schnee da oben liegt?



Hi, 

also ich war letzten Samstag mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, das war eher ein Schleppen von Schneewehe zu Schneewehe.
(In Richtung Neunkircher Höhe, Trailfahren war Wunschdenken!) 

Wie es aktuell am Ohlyturm aussieht kann ich zwar nicht sagen, aber dort wird es wohl nicht viel besser sein
(es sei denn, dort ist bereits gut gespurt...) 

Snowbiken ist zwar teilweise ganz nett, aber irgendwann reicht es auch...

Gruß Sven


----------



## yo!achim (15. Januar 2010)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> Weis jemand wieviel Schnee da oben liegt?
> 
> Christian



Zuviel! Nimm Dein Snowboard mit, dann bist Du schneller wieder unten 

@Mr.Nice 
Hast Du nicht gesagt Du hast Twintips ? 
Im Gelände wird's noch zuwenig haben, also ab in den Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (15. Januar 2010)

Danke 

ich werds aber trotzdem mal probieren  ich bin schon soooo lange nicht mehr gefahren, es wird jetzt wieder Zeit

Christian


----------



## underdog01 (15. Januar 2010)

Was machen denn die Urlaubspläne der BBBB?

Ich werde (muß) spätestens bis Ende Januar Urlaub beantragen, bis jetzt ist Yo! der einzige der dahingehend eine gewisse Entschlossenheit zeigt.

Sagt mal was!


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wr hatmir die Daumen gedrückt wegen Urlaub? Sieht gut aus und sollte durchgehen. Ist halt die Frage ob es hier jemanden ausser dem Kuno Kluncker jemanden interessiert: 3 Wochen Atlantik zum surfen. 

Oh man, da steigt schon wieder die Vorfreude und ich werd gleich mal die Unterkunft reservieren bzw. buchen!!!

Ansonsten wird es mit Biken glaube ich eher schlecht das Wochenende, zumindest hier am Berg. Das ist bestimmt nur ein angetautes Schnee gedingens.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (15. Januar 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> 3 Wochen Atlantik zum surfen.
> 
> LarsLipp



Ich glaub da musst Du nen Extra - Thread in's Leben rufen, ist halt immer noch ein Biker - Forum, auch wenn der ein oder andere Board/Ski- Urlaub
hier vereinbart wird

Der Urlaub sei Dir trotzdem gegönnt


----------



## yo!achim (15. Januar 2010)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Was machen denn die Urlaubspläne der BBBB?
> Sagt mal was!



Dann mach ich mal nen Anfang:

22.5.-30.5. (Pfingsten und die Woche danach) 3-4 Tage wären da drin, muß ich noch mit Petra verhandeln.

12.6.-4.7.  In diesem Zeitraum kann ich ne Woche. Denke da an Leogang oder Portes du Soleil, auf jeden Fall mit Park.

5.9.-11.9. Freeride Alpencross  Leukerbad-Luganer See (werd ich Di buchen)  http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/goc101.php?rid=1506&selection=AlpenCross&lev1=1&lev2=1&lev3=1

Ich kann nicht garantieren, dass ich morgens gute Laune hab, aber das wissen die Meisten ja schon 

So, jetzt legt mal nach.........


----------



## PFADFINDER (15. Januar 2010)

Guden, 

ich werde erstmal wenig planen können - beruflich/private Gründe. 

Ich könnte mich mit Zeit um die Sonnenwende anfreunden. Leogang/Saalbach/Wagrain wären super - allerdings fahren vor Anfang Juli nicht alle Bahnen, was einem die ein oder andere Abfahrt verwehrt. Und das ist nicht schön.

@yo!achim - würde es bei Dir auch nach dem 4. Juli gehen? 

Von 9. - 11. Juli ist übrigens Freeride-Festival mit Massen-Downhill, Slopestyle etc. 
Ich hätte schon Bock auf des Downhill-Rennen.


----------



## underdog01 (15. Januar 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> 5.9.-11.9. Freeride Alpencross  Leukerbad-Luganer See (werd ich Di buchen)  http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/goc101.php?rid=1506&selection=AlpenCross&lev1=1&lev2=1&lev3=1


Da komme ich mit! zu 98%'

Weiterhin ist das Bike-Festival in Garda auf meinem Zettel, da fahre ich auch zu 98% hin.

Bleiben noch ca. 6-10 Tage die ich in den Bergen verschreddern will. Derzeit am wahrscheinlichsten (aber noch nicht sicher) bisschen was zur Sommersonnen-Wenden-Nummer und das Freeride-Festival.

Ich beantrage am Montag meinen Urlaub für die 98%er Termine, wenn hier nichts wildes mehr passieren sollte.


----------



## Martin187 (15. Januar 2010)

Guden,

ICh hätte ja auch bock auf die 6 Tage 5.9 - 11.9 aber 800 Takken sind mir dann noch zu viel!
Für die Kohle kann ich mind. 2 Wochen Portes du Soleil haben!

Da ich ja Schüler bin habe ich immer nur in den Ferien Zeit!

Ach bin ab jetzt auch wieder Einsatzbereit!:









PS: Wenn jemand einen halbwegs leichten 143er Sattel hat den er loswerden will, bitte melden!

Gewicht: Schlappe schlanke 17,0 Kg! Aber bin ja Fit da geht das noch!


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Januar 2010)

Oha hammer  

da darf man doch neidisch werden oder 

sieht aber recht eng am Dämpfer aus, was für einen haste da drin?

Christian


----------



## jatschek (15. Januar 2010)

> yo!achim : 12.6.-4.7. In diesem Zeitraum kann ich ne Woche. Denke da an Leogang oder Portes du Soleil, auf jeden Fall mit Park.



Wenn du das ein paar Tage verschieben kannst, schau dir das mal an:

http://www.bike-freeride.de/festival/

Das wird auf jeden Fall dick. 

Ich werd diese Saison auf jeden Fall an dem Termin in Leogang sein. Mit der immer weiter ausgebauten X-Line und weiteren neuen Sachen in Leogang lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall dort hinzudüsen. Der Addidasfreeridepark ist auch nice.

Geplant ist dann noch Livigno oder Portes du Soleil. Ob davor oder danach muss ich mal noch checken. 




@Martin: *Dickstens* 

Schaut super aus. Nur übers Gewicht müssen wir uns nochmal unterhalten. 

ABER, der Lenker wirkt viel zu breit. Ist das die 780er Latte?

Darf ich dann auch mal "posen"?
Mein bescheidenes SX in aktueller Ausbaustufe:





Gewicht: Schlappe schlanke 14,8 Kg! Aber bin ja Fit da geht das noch!  


Und wegen der aktuellen Wetterlage kann ich das hier nachreichen:








Fotos sind von heute ~16:30Uhr. Bergauf lies es sich diesmal recht gut fahren. Die meisten Wege waren ja wunderbar festgetreten. Dafür war es bergab anstrengend. Den Fuchstrail musste man teilweise sogar treten, ansonsten wär man stecken geblieben. Der Trail vom Meli runter hat Spaß gemacht. Das Gefälle war bei dem dicken labrigen Schnee genau richtig. Man konnte quasi ohne Bremsen runterfahren. 

@all: Ist morgen was geplant? Ich werde mit Sicherheit wieder fahren gehen. Auch wenn es aufgrund der aktuell milden Temperaturen wohl noch schlechter zu fahren sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (15. Januar 2010)

Fahren werde ich morgen nicht.

@ Jartschek: Ja ist 780er aber halt erst mal fahren vor dem kürzen. Ich denke das ich ihn auch 760trimmen werde.

Am Gewicht geht nix mehr. Sattel und Bremse wird noch e bissel was bringen aber dann wars das.


----------



## jatschek (15. Januar 2010)

Mh schade, hät dein SX gern in natura gesehen. Naja das wird noch.

Welche Bremse soll es denn werden? Hast ja mal von der Hope V2 gesprochen. Mit der wirds aber nicht leichter.  Elxir? Wenn ja hät ich günstig meine weiße HR abzugeben.

Ansonsten:
-Titanfeder
-Pedale mit Titanachse(Sudpin III mit Titanachse kommen dieses Jahr, sollen ja nur 200 Euro kosten  )
-Sattel
-Sattelstütze (was wiegt deine Race Face? )
-Vorbau (ist doch nen "Blei" Truvativ oder? )
-Kassette (oder ist das schon XT? )
-Schaltwerk, solltest du auf jeden Fall auf Short Cage umbauen. 

Kleinvieh macht eben auch Mist, darf man bei der Gewichtstuningkiste nicht vergessen.


----------



## Black_kite (15. Januar 2010)

@Martin: Yeah, schick! 
@jatschek: dito, nette Diät!

Dann will ich auch mal zur Verstärkung der SX Trail-Fraktion beitragen:









@ChrisChros:
Würde morgen auch gerne mal wieder an den Ohlyturm fahren,
anschließend evtl. Richtung Toter Mann, je nachdem wie die 
Verhältnisse dort sind (bin mit`m Hardtail unterwegs...)


----------



## Micro767 (15. Januar 2010)

Bei so vielen Specis muss ich mal wieder Reklame machen: 

http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de

da gibt´s auch SX


----------



## jatschek (15. Januar 2010)

@Black Kite: Auch eine sehr geile Lackierung. Schaut vorallem in der Sonne Hammer aus. Eine weiße Gabel würde das Design wohl perfekt abrunden.

Die Runde zum Ohlyturm würd ich lassen. Das Gefälle ist dort zu gering, als das man in dem pappigen Schnee gescheit voran kommt. Außer ihr wollt den linken breiten Weg nehmen, der ist bestimmt gut festgetreten und somit auch angenehm fahrbar. Der, wie ich finde, bessere rechte Trail durch die Felsen wird wohl noch unberührt sein.
Der Tote Mann Trail (der neue) ist auch eher schlecht fahrbar. Das Gefälle ist auch zu gering und der Schnee dort gut 10cm. Hat dort heute keinen Spaß gemacht, durchzufahren.

Wann wollt ihr fahren? Evtl. schließ ich mich an.


----------



## yo!achim (15. Januar 2010)

Hier ist wohl das SX - Fieber ausgebrochen 
@Martin187
Yo, geiles Teil!  Leichtbau war ja auch nicht das unbedingte Ziel.
Mit ner Hammerschmidt fährt man halt keinen Marathon. 
Und wenn man dicke Dinger springt, geben ein, zwei Kilo mehr auch ne gewisse Sicherheit.

Wenn sich die Leichtbau -Junkies auch übers Roadgap hauen, denk ich vielleicht mal drüber nach....

Meine Urlaubsplanung ist kein Wunschkonzert, hab da Vorgaben seitens meines Jobs. Allerdings sind die Lift-Öffnungszeiten schon ein Argument.
Der 4. 7. wird leider die Grenze sein. Könnte höchstens noch die Woche vom 22.8.-29.8. raushauen. Checke das bis Montag Abend.

@jatschek
Das Festival rockt sicher, aber wenn sich die Dudes der Welt-Elite dort batteln, komm ich mir vor wie ne Nullnummer.

@Pfadfinder
Wie sieht's jetzt aus mit dem Alpencross? Gib ma Bescheid bis Montag!

Am Wochenende hab ich Dienst, geht also garnix


----------



## Martin187 (15. Januar 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> Also wenn es eine neue Bremse wird dann die alte "The One"
> 
> -Vorbau (ist doch nen "Blei" Truvativ oder? ) Gehts noch??? 208g würde ich nicht als "Blei" bezeichnen.
> 
> Getauscht werden Sachen nur wenns alte Kaputt ist wie z.b. Der Sattel.



Ich werde erst wieder fahren wenns Wetter besser ist! Sonst geh ich lieber Boarden.

Gruß


----------



## Black_kite (15. Januar 2010)

@jatschek:
Danke, geplant ist noch ein breiterer Lenker und bis Sommer 
evtl. noch 'ne Kurbel mit vier Planetenrädern, mal sehen. 

Wg. Fahren:
Also ich bin eher der "Mittagsfahrer"  und werd mich aufgrund meiner 
Herkunft wohl oder übel schon über den Felsberg quälen müssen, 
um dann in Richtung Bensheim mehrere Optionen zu haben.

Daher auch die Idee, sich mit Chris auf dem Felsberg zu treffen.
Will mich da aber jetzt nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster lehnen, 
muß erstmal sehen wie die Bedingungen bei uns im Wald so sind. 

Alternativ: Schneekicker schaufeln mit nem Kumpel,
ich werde dann morgen Vormittag (also nicht vor 11 Uhr ) 
hier nochmal vorbeischauen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo

erstmal an alle SX Besitzer: geile Maschinen die ihr da fahrt 

Ich würde morgen eventuell mitkommen, wenn es nicht zu spät wird. Geh am Nachmittag Abend Eisklettern.
Ich würde jedoch nur mit meinem CC Hardtail mitkommen, da das andere gerade in Einzelteilen hier rumfliegt und auf eine Grundsanierung wartet 

Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. Januar 2010)

Hi,

das wird ja ne SX Trail Runde hier. Wobei dem Jatschek seins ja eher ein CC Rad ist. Du kommst locker noch über die 15KG...

Spass beiseite: Black Kite: war waren doch auch mal fahren? Na hallo erstmal wieder.

@Martin: wo gehst du denn Boarden? Ich warte ja noch auf Schnee: Lech sind nur 50cm im Tal, da muss noch was drauf. Bin aber auf waiting für das übernächste Wochenende. 

An Biken glaub ich heute eher nicht, das wird mir zu feucht...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## underdog01 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich wirke der ver"SX Trail"ung entgegen. 

Das war ein mal:






Schön war die Zeit...

Rahmen und Laufräder stehen bald zum Verkauf.

@Black_kite: Hast Du Deins zufällig von "Ric-O" hier im Forum gekauft?


----------



## PFADFINDER (16. Januar 2010)

@ yo!achim - hab dir eine PM geschickt.


----------



## jatschek (16. Januar 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Leichtbau -Junkies auch übers Roadgap hauen, denk ich vielleicht mal drüber nach....



Mh, aus der Gruppe hier ist mir nur ein Leichtbauer bekannt. Und das bin so wie es scheint ich. Soll ich mich also angesprochen fühlen? 
Und wie gesagt, wenn mich einer zum Tempoabschätzen durch die Anlieger zieht ist das Roadgap kein Problem. Bin da schon größere gesprungen. 



LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das wird ja ne SX Trail Runde hier. Wobei dem Jatschek seins ja eher ein CC Rad ist. Du kommst locker noch über die 15KG...



Wieso soll ich wieder über 15kg kommen? Das Bike wird eher noch leichter.  




underdog01 schrieb:


> Ich wirke der ver"SX Trail"ung entgegen.
> 
> Das war ein mal:
> 
> ...



Den Entschluss kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Hast doch nen spitzen Bike. Aber die Laufräder klingen interessant. Je nach Preis und Zustand wird man sich evtl. einig. Einziges Manko, es sind DT Swiss Felgen. 



Bin eben erst ausm Bett gefallen. Werd erstmal frühstücken. Wenn überhaupt werd ich wohl gegen 14Uhr ne Runde fahren. Aber erstmal abwarten...


----------



## Black_kite (16. Januar 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> Bin eben erst ausm Bett gefallen.



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...

@LarsLipp: wollten, sind aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.
@underdog01: nein, hatte das SX Mitte Oktober von 'nem Händler gekauft.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob das heute bei mir was wird, da mir mein kleiner Kater heute Nacht ordentlich in den Arm gebissen hat...
(schmerzt halt und ist etwas geschollen...)





Werde voraussichtlich nachher an meinem AM-Hobel schrauben und anschließend die Werkstatt mal ausmisten.

Gruß


----------



## ChrisChros (16. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wirds heut wohl auch nix, gestern zu viel gesoffen, ich fahr dann morgen denk ich ma so ungefähr gegen 14 Uhr hoch zum Ohly und je nachdem wie gut es geht und wie viel Lust ich hab vllt noch aufn Meli

Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (16. Januar 2010)

Der jatschek, immer das letzte Wort 
Denke dass Du besser fährst als ich. Dennoch: Weder Martin noch ich hatten jemanden der uns den Speed vorgibt. Sind wir also besser im Schätzen, oder liegt es doch an "Zuversicht durch Mehrgewicht" ? 

@Black_kite
Kleiner Tipp für's Posen: Fotografiere Dein Schmuckstück von der Schokoladenseite (Antriebsseite), dann kommt's nochmal besser 
Und zieh vor'm Schlafengehn die Protektoren an


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Januar 2010)

Hi,

suesses Kätzchen.Pech gehabt, unserer krallt nur in die Zehen.

@Jatschek: sicherheit durch Geschwindigkeit. OK, ich scheiß mir ja bei allem in die Hose und kann eh net so viel. Spass macht es trozdem.

Hier ist ja richtig was los: das Wetter ist wohl schuld.

Na ich kümmer mich dann jetzt mal ums Abendessen. Ist schon locker nach nem Bierchen auf nüchternen Magen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## jatschek (16. Januar 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Der jatschek, immer das letzte Wort
> Denke dass Du besser fährst als ich. Dennoch: Weder Martin noch ich hatten jemanden der uns den Speed vorgibt. Sind wir also besser im Schätzen, oder liegt es doch an "Zuversicht durch Mehrgewicht" ?



Ganz klar das Mehrgewicht. Wie du geschrieben hast, gibt Sicherheit und scheinbar auch Selbstvertrauen.  

Ja das ist komisch bei mir. Es gibt Sprünge die sehen super aus und ich spring sie sofort. Dann gibt es wiederrum Sprünge da brauch ich ne Weile.  
Das Gap ist sowas. Die Weite, der fehlende Table, der geringe Höhenunterschied, der lange aber dennoch steile Kicker. Alles Sachen die mir nicht so wirklich behagen.
Noch dazu neige ich bei Erstsprüngen gerne zum zu weit fliegen, gut laut Martin soll das beim Gap unmöglich sein. Aber ich hab da schon diverse Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Und das ich das Teil noch nicht gesprungen bin schlaucht mich ehrlich gesagt, ich mach mich da schon soooo lange rum....


----------



## Martin187 (16. Januar 2010)

Dann solltest du dich im Frühjahr beeilen! Am Trail werden sich noch ein paar Spartenstiche gemacht! Und dabei werden die Sprünge sicher nicht kleiner!
Sobald der Yo!achim aufm Roadgap eingefahren ist wird das teil um einen balken höher gemacht! Und das macht in der Luft gute 50cm an Höhe aus!

ICH WILL AIRTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JETZT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jatschek (16. Januar 2010)

Was sagst du mir das? Ich bin Ganzjahresbiker. Nicht wie andere die Boarden oder Surfen gehen. *pöh*


----------



## lukas3002 (16. Januar 2010)

@chris chross
jaja das war ja schon n ganzschönes besäufnis gestern

ich hab gehört der Kühlschrank ist noch fast leer geworden


----------



## ChrisChros (16. Januar 2010)

Ohja bin irgendwann gegen 5 heimgekommen

Kommst du morgen mit fahren? Wollte so ~ um 14 Uhr los Richtung Ohly

Christian


----------



## lukas3002 (16. Januar 2010)

ne man sry muss meiner schwester beim umzug helfen.
aber ab 25. da hab ich ja ferien 

ähhh ich meine natürlich praktikum

werd ich wieder mehr fahren
hoffentlich verschwindet dann ma der ganze schnee
langsam nervt mich der winter nämlich


----------



## ChrisChros (16. Januar 2010)

appropos Schnee 

es schneit


----------



## yo!achim (16. Januar 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> Und das ich das Teil noch nicht gesprungen bin schlaucht mich ehrlich gesagt, ich mach mich da schon soooo lange rum....



Mach Dir nix draus, ich hab etwa 30 mal Maß genommen und der Martin war schon 3 mal drüber bis ich's gewagt hab. Einfach mal mehr Zeit nehmen, den nimmt man ja nicht eben mal auf der Feierabendrunde. Außer Martin......der Sack 
Mit dem zu-weit-springen kann ich bestätigen: der Step-up in LacBlanc  

Hier (Frankfurt) schneit's auch wie Sau, ich hoffe auch in Südtirol, da fahr ich nämlich Di hin und werde mit n'paar berliner Buddies 8 Tage boarden gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2010)

Hier in LA ist es eher Schneeregen

Schönen Urlaub !


----------



## jatschek (17. Januar 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Mit dem zu-weit-springen kann ich bestätigen: der Step-up in LacBlanc



Boah ******* ja. Das war ne Aktion. Bin heilfroh das das gut ging. Hät das gern mal auf Band gesehen.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ja, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen: ich glaub der F-Trail wird in dem leben nix mehr für mich. Bei trockenheit will ich auf jedenn Fall mal wieder nach Mörfelden fahren und ein wenig trainieren. Na so lange mir das Spass macht ist mir das auch egal und das ist die Hauptsache. Ist aber auch ab und an nett, den BikeBanden Pro's beim "hüpfen" zuzusehen... Nehm ja dann auch gerne mal die Kamera mit...

Man was für ein Wetter: da ist Sportpark angesagt. Hoffe jettz mal auf mehr Schnee in den Bergen und auf ne Ausfahrt am übernächsten Wochenende. Dann ist ja Ende Januar und es sollte doch mal langsam losgehen.

Lech meldet immer noch 45cm im Tal, da kann noch was drauf!!!

@Joachim: viel Spass im Schnee...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (17. Januar 2010)

Sche.... Wetter !


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Januar 2010)

Also von euch geht wegen dem Wetter heut niemand fahren? Ich halts jetzt net mehr länger aus fahr um 14 Uhr los.

Christian


----------



## Martin187 (17. Januar 2010)

Na dann mal viel Spaß!

Ich geh später Eisen biegen und danach ne Runde in die Sauna! Da is es viel wärmer wie draußen!


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Januar 2010)

Okay des war jetzt net so der Knaller

Ich war bis am Fuchstrail, eine durchgehende Schneematschschicht, die steileren Stücke waren nicht zu fahren. Runter wars relativ lustig aber der Matsch bremst richtig, also heists warten bis der Sch*** weggetaut ist


----------



## jatschek (17. Januar 2010)

Mh, man sollte manchmal auch lesen was die Leute so schreiben. 
Aber gerade die steilen Stücke sind fahrbar. Eben weil der Schnee so bremst kann man da wenigstens mal fahren ohne mit zu treten. Ich empfand eher die nicht so steilen Stücke als Quälerei.

Aber hast Recht, der Schnee kann langsam mal weg. Entweder will ich Schnee und ordentliche Minusgrade(~ -8°C) oder weg mit dem Zeug.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,

@MArtin, da müsst ich ja glatt überlegen, dann hätt ich auch ein neues Rad..

Ich glaub bei mir sind erstmal neue Fenster dran... Das gäb aber sogar 2 neue Räder...

Die Sonne kommt ja gerade raus: jetzt wird es Frühling...

@Joachim: viel Spass im Schnee! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (17. Januar 2010)

@jatschek:



ChrisChros schrieb:


> die steileren Stücke waren nicht zu fahren.



damit war nur des hochfahren gemeint, runter wars an den steileren stücken natürlich besser


----------



## Question-Mark (18. Januar 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> ????  Hier hat niemand ein Problem dass zu wenig Platz wäre, eher schon mit nicht identifizierten Pseudo - Bikern die sich hier im Forum tummeln und Bullshit von sich geben.


Was soll das denn für eine dumme Anmache werden?
Wie kommst Du darauf, hier irgendwen als pseudo-biker zu titulieren?

Bevor Du hier anfängst blöd zu werden,  solltest Du dir mal vor Augen halten, worum es hier geht. 
Pseudo Biker? Gerne, wenn man das nach 21 Jahren biken noch ist. Bitte sehr. Mir doch egal.

Falls Du das mit dem Platz nicht verstanden hast, es drückt aus, daß man sich zwischen Bensheim Darmstadt, Heidelberg und Buchen ausgiebig austoben kann.


----------



## Martin187 (18. Januar 2010)

@Question-Mark: Es ging ihm nur darum das du hier reinschneist und mit Strecken um dich wirfst oder ein richtiges Profil zu haben. Und der Name "Question" kann auch 2 deutig verstanden werden.
Wir sind leider hier alle etwas Paranoid geworden da viele Strecken zerstört wurden und sich hier im Forum immer wieder Leute einloggen die "von der anderen Seite" sind um hier zu spionieren.
Ich bin mir sicher das Yo!achim dich nicht persönlich angreifen wollte! Der Morgenmuffel ist halt manchmal ein bisschen krantig!

In diesem Sinne: Make love, not war!


----------



## Question-Mark (18. Januar 2010)

Die Strecken, die ich fahre, werden bestimmt nicht kaputt gemacht, außer von irgendwelchen Waldarbeitern mit überschweren Maschinen. 
Diese "Hüpfstrecken" sind sowieso nichts fürn alten Mann, wie mich.
Aber nur, weil wir eher CC oder AM fahren, wofür der Odenwald ja auch bestens geeignet ist, sind wir noch lange keine Pseudobiker.


Und nich jeder ist so exibitionistisch angelegt, daß er hier seinen ganzen Lebenslauf ins Profil haut. 
Auch wenn Yo!achim (der Name ist übrigens genauso bescheuert, wie meiner) ein Morgenmuffel ist, so braucht er mit mir nicht reden.

Und wenn er was zu sagen hat, soll er bis Nachmittag warten.
Ich glaub wohl es piept. Solche Typen braucht der Odenwald bestiummt nicht.


----------



## Question-Mark (18. Januar 2010)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Er hat da aber voll und ganz recht!



Und wieso hat er Recht?

Hier scheinen einige doch zu viel Kaba zu trinken.

@ all : Wer mir  was zu sagen hat, direkt an mich.


----------



## Martin187 (18. Januar 2010)

Da der Start jetzt eh verkackt ist und du ja ein alter Mann bist der CC oder AM fährt verstehe ich auch nicht was du hier noch Suchst.
Ich glaube es ist besser du suchst dir einen anderen Thred in dem du Leute zum fahren suchst.

Ich habe ja versucht die Bogen zu glätten, hat nicht geklappt also dann, machs gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Question-Mark (18. Januar 2010)

Aha, wieso sollte man mit AM und CC hier nicht schreiben? Das musst Du mir mal erklären.

Wenn ihr so auftretet, ist es doch völlig verständlich, daß man euch "Eure" Rinne und andere Trails wegnimmt. Das würde ich als Verantwortlicher in "meinem" Wald auch nicht dulden.


----------



## Martin187 (18. Januar 2010)

Is gut. Der Käse ist jetzt gegessen.
Ride On


----------



## Martin187 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es eher komisch wie du hier rüberkommst! Mittlerweile sind hier fast alle mit 160mm Federweg und mehr ausgestattet und daraus folgt das wir auch eher in die Freeride Schublade gehören.

Und was soll der Spruch " verständlich das man eure Strecken wegnimmt"? Gehts noch?

Ich glaube du passt hier einfach nicht so gut rein, deshalb ist es vielleicht für alle einfacher und besser wenn du in einem anderen Thrad Leute zum biken suchst.
Ach das soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein!

Also hau rein und machs gut!


----------



## Question-Mark (18. Januar 2010)

Is mir ja eigentlich egal, aber warum springt ihr einem "Neuling" gleich mit dem Arsch ins Gesicht?
Vielleicht schonmal daran gedacht, daß man ein Profil erst erstellen und zusammensuchen muß. Und daß nicht jeder alle Funktionen auf einmal erkennt?
Und daß eben nicht jeder überall Bilder einstellen will? 

Also, peace Freunde. Ich dachte hier gehts um Biken und nicht um Stunk.


----------



## Question-Mark (18. Januar 2010)

Es steht aber nichts in der Überschrift, daß es hier ausschließlich um Freeriden geht.  Oder hab ich das übersehen?

Übrigens, wenn ihr Angst um Eure Strecken habt, müssten die weiter im Wald sein. Direkt neben den Hauptwanderwegen bleiben die nicht lange geheim. 

Aber schon ordentlich, wieviel Mühe sich da einige machen. Respekt.


----------



## ChrisChros (18. Januar 2010)

Ouch, ich würde mal behaupten du hast hier ordentlich verkackt Question, außerdem hat Martin recht, es gibt genug Leute die einfach nur spionieren wollen, und nach deinem ersten Auftritt war durchaus Misstrauen angebracht !!

Und das verhalten hier im Forum hat rein garnichts mit unserem Verhalten im Wald zu tun, am besten bist du jetzt einfach ruhig


----------



## Question-Mark (18. Januar 2010)

Erzählt mir doch mal, was ich hätte spionieren können.
Ich hab doch lediglich gesagt, wo ICH fahre und daß es genug geile Strecken für alle gibt.
Dafür  werde ich dann von Joachim angemacht.
Das verstehe ich einfach nicht.
Wenn ihr nicht ausspioniert werden wollt, dürft ihr die Positionen eurer Trails nicht preisgeben. Soll heißen, anstatt den Trail zu beschreiben, die Person, die sich interessiert einladen.  Da fällt der Revierförster bestimmt sofort auf.

Und wenn ihr dauergaft einen solchen Umgangston pflegt,verstehe ich sehr gut, warum immer mehr Trails geschlossen werden.
Das hat nichts mit rücksichtslosem Gerase im Wald zu tun.


----------



## Question-Mark (18. Januar 2010)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> , und nach deinem ersten Auftritt war durchaus Misstrauen angebracht !!


 Ok, aber das hätte man durchaus charmanter ausdrücken können.


----------



## PFADFINDER (18. Januar 2010)

Juuunnggssss!!!

Kommt mal wieder runder - ihr wisst doch, der Feind liest mit und freut sich königlich darüber, wie wir uns hier ankacken. Dann besser im Wald sich gegenseitig boxen. Das sieht wenigstens nicht jeder.

@ Question-Mark - deine Wortwahl mitsamt Satzstellung im ersten Post war diversen Vollspacken-Posts nicht unähnlich. Dummer Zufall, wofür du nichts kannst - und das war jetzt sachlich - ohne dich anpissen zu wollen. Ride on.


----------



## Question-Mark (18. Januar 2010)

Ala gud.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (18. Januar 2010)

@Question-Mark
Ich gebe zu, dass ich hier ziemlich heftige Worte gewählt habe. 
Habe schon befürchtet, dass es den Falschen getroffen haben könnte.
Aber:
Wenn man auf eine Gruppe zugeht, gehört es meiner Meinung nach aber auch zum guten Ton, dass man sich vorstellt: WER man ist ,WOHER man kommt und WAS man beabsichtigt.

Dein Benutzername, das fehlende Profil, die Ankündigung erstmal nur zuzuschauen (wobei?) haben mich darauf schließen lassen, dass hier jemand im Hintergrund bleiben will und nichts Gutes im Schilde führt. Das schafft nicht gerade Vertrauen und ich hab mir gedacht " DEN locke ich mal aus der Reserve".

Hat ja funktioniert, war aber sicher nicht die feine Art. 
Also, sorry wegen meinem Ausraster.
Ich bin nicht so übel wie Du jetzt denkst, vergreife mich aber schonmal im Ton. (charmant bin ich nur bei Frauen)
Wären wir uns auf dem Trail begegnet, wär's anders ausgegangen, sicher!

Ride On


----------



## underdog01 (18. Januar 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so übel ....



100%ige Zustimmung...

Morgens liebenswürdig muffelig, sonst brauchbar entspannt...


----------



## Question-Mark (18. Januar 2010)

Ok ok. Ich hab ja auch überzogen.

Zuschauen muß ich wirklich. Aber nur weil mein Rad grade keine Gabel hat. und so ist mir der ganze schöne Schnee entgangen.

Also, immer locker bleiben. 
Ich hoffe, ihr seid ebensowenig nachtragend, wie ich.

Ach, das mit dem Profil hab ich noch nicht ganz raus. Kommt aber noch.


----------



## yo!achim (19. Januar 2010)

Das wäre ja dann geklärt, nachtragend bin ich absolut nicht.

Und wie der Pfadfinder schon sagte:
Besser wenn wir Geländeradler zusammenhalten, Gegner gibt's genug.

So, dann fahr ich mal entspannt in Urlaub, mein Nervenkostüm hat's nötig 

Bis bald


----------



## lukas3002 (19. Januar 2010)

gegner gibts genug
spione sind unterwegs

ja sagt mal ich dachte es geht ums radeln und net um kriegsführung hier


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Januar 2010)

Hi,

was war hier denn los?? Man oh man. Aber wer radeln will kann sich ja gerne mal am Treffpunkt mit verabreden. Wenn man sich mal gesehen hat, ist doch vieles einfacher. Die Feierabndrunde ist auch ausserhalb der hier schreibenden bekannt, wie wir schon im Wald festgestellt haben.

@Question-Mark: eventuell bist du auch nicht der älteste hier in der Runde, 21 Jahre MTB- biken sagt noch nichts über das Alter aus..

Na wir sehen uns dann bestimmt mal zu ner Runde!

Gruß an Alle

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (20. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand wies im Moment schneetechnisch im Wald aussieht? Möchte vllt heut mittag ne Runde fahren, wenn die Bedingungen ok sind.

Christian


----------



## lukas3002 (20. Januar 2010)

ach ja heut wär ich auch dabei

aber die schnee oder eher matschmengen da oben schrecken mich ab


----------



## Question-Mark (20. Januar 2010)

Hab eben aus dem Fenster gesehen. Melibokus ist im Nebel.

kennt ihr das schon?
http://www.melibokus.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

war gerade mit Christian aufm Fuchstrail, das ist die reinste Schlammschlacht, wobei alles fahrbar ist.

Aber mal ne Frage, seit wann fahren da kleine Kinder mit Dirtbikes rum?

Ben


----------



## Martin187 (20. Januar 2010)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage, seit wann fahren da kleine Kinder mit Dirtbikes rum?
> 
> Ben



Wie? Waren da Reifenspuren oder habt ihr welche getroffen?


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (20. Januar 2010)

Da war so ein kleiner Junge mit nem Dirtbike, der da ganz große Töne von sich gegeben hat. 
Wir haben ihn dann gefragt woher er die Strecke kennt und er hat halt so gesagt das er mal jemanden auf einem Orangenen Freerider gesehen hat (Ich glaube der meint dich Martin) und sich den dan angeschaut hat. 

Ben


----------



## ChrisChros (20. Januar 2010)

Hm joa war irgendwie komisch, vorallem kamen die da mit ihren Eltern an

Ich hab heut sogar einen von meinen Zähnen wiedergefunden , falls jemand noch einen am Anlieger vorm 3ten Double findet, wisst ihr wem der gehört ^^

Christian


----------



## underdog01 (20. Januar 2010)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> Hm joa war irgendwie komisch, vorallem kamen



Der Anfang vom Ende für den Fuchstrail, befürchte ich....


----------



## Question-Mark (20. Januar 2010)

Wieso? Da sehe ich immer irgendwelche Knirpse rumtollen, wenn ich vorbei komme.

Aber dann müsst ihr doch die Jumps nur noch höher ziehen, daß die Angst kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (20. Januar 2010)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Der Anfang vom Ende für den Fuchstrail, befürchte ich....



Ende? LOL! Wenn da angefangen wird was kaputt zu machen, lege ich halt Nachtschichten ein um schneller zu bauen als andere zerstören können!

Ich sollte besser Denkmalschutz für die Bauwerke beantragen!


Zum Knirps:
Da war mal so ein Balg der mich vollgelabert hat. Aber der is eh viel zu klein um da was zu fahren! Ich denke der war nur mit den Eltern spazieren!


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (20. Januar 2010)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so fragen darf, gibt es mal einen Termin an dem alle mal mit anpacken und den Trail wieder herrichten?
> Solangsam sieht der wirklich übel aus. Aber ich will halt nicht einfach so da rumschaufeln ist ja immerhin euer Trail .
> 
> Ben


----------



## Martin187 (20. Januar 2010)

Geschaufelt wird erst wenns wieder über 10Grad hat. Wenn die richtige Witterung ist sagen wir schon bescheid!


----------



## supersonnic (21. Januar 2010)

@All: bevor ich hier auch noch ins Visier genommen werde stelle ich mich lieber mal vor Schertz.
 Einige von euch kennen mich schon bzw. sind wir auch schon zusammen gefahren. hab´n grünes Froggy mit Hammerschmidt und bin der freund von der Pia, man nennt mich auch Andre . Ich kann verstehen, das ihr leicht schitzo seid denn das war ja
auch ne menge Arbeit.
 ICH KOMME IN FRIEDEN und will nur biken  
was ich zu dem Thema mit den dirt kids sagen kann ist, das da gestern Abend eindeutig Dirtreifenspuren waren. War nemlich mit srx prinz auf´m  Nightride.


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Januar 2010)

Hi,

na da drück ich mal die Daumen, das da ix passiert! Wenn es am Samstag mit dem Wetter passt, schlage ich mal wieder ne AM-Runde vor. Nicht zu spät starten, wobei es ja langsam wieder heller wird! 
@Question-Mark: Interesse?
@Micro: Pflichttermin für dich...

Ich bin die ganze Woche wieder ohne Bewegung und freue mich auf frische Luft im Wald! Schlamm ist ja egal, nur sollte es kein Schneematsch sein. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. Januar 2010)

@ 
supersonnic : schee wars , endlich mal wieder runter vom cheselon (Sofa) 

Das Enduro ist weg und der Neuaufbau kann losgehen , Bilder folgen .


----------



## Question-Mark (21. Januar 2010)

Mein Rad ist doch immer noch kaputt. 
Ersatzteile gibts nicht mehr. 
Und jetzt muß ich mir halt was ausdenken.


----------



## underdog01 (21. Januar 2010)

Was fährst Du?
Was ist kaputt?


----------



## Question-Mark (21. Januar 2010)

Na die Black Federgabel ist innendrin nur noch Muß.
Feder gebrochen, Rebounddämpfer abgerissen.


----------



## PFADFINDER (21. Januar 2010)

Dann kauf Dir doch ne neue Gabel - oder ne Gebrauchte. 
Was musst man da sich ausdenken 

Ich habe übrigens noch genügend Gabeln im Keller stehen. 
Haben aber alle nur 80 mm - jaaa, sowas gibt es auch noch.
Deine Black hatte bestimmt 100 oder 120.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Question-Mark (21. Januar 2010)

Da soll jetzt halt ne andere Gabel rein.
130mm und vor allem luftgefedert.


----------



## PFADFINDER (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn die Einbaulänge kein Problem ist gibt es da ja mittlerweile genug.


----------



## underdog01 (21. Januar 2010)

Dann nutze ich auch mal die Gelegenheit um hier Werbung zu machen

Klick!


----------



## PFADFINDER (21. Januar 2010)

Verdammter dealer du!


----------



## underdog01 (21. Januar 2010)

Nächste Woche buche ich Gardasee!


----------



## ChrisChros (22. Januar 2010)

War heut mal wieder am Ohly Turm und aufm Fuchstrail, is aber net so toll, teilweise sind die Wege noch immer komplett mit Schnee bedeckt

Fuchstrail geht ganz gut, die Anlieger sind teilweise aber ziemlich aufgeweicht

Christian


----------



## Martin187 (22. Januar 2010)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> Fuchstrail geht ganz gut, die Anlieger sind teilweise aber ziemlich aufgeweicht
> 
> Christian



Und genau deshalb sollte man auch nicht fahren wenn sie so weich sind! Das gibt tiefe Reifenspuren die man nicht mehr wegbekommt wenn alles richtig getrocknet ist!


----------



## ChrisChros (22. Januar 2010)

Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht und hab die Rillen beseitigt,außerdem bin ich vllt 3ma durch den Anlieger gefahrn!


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Januar 2010)

Hi,

na, wieder alles Friede Freude & Eierkuchen heir! Na hallo an Supersonic! Sag mal nen Gruß. Wie war es denn am anderen Ende der Welt???

Liegt also noch Schnee? War ja die Woche über unterwegs... Eventuell passt das Wetter ja doch, ich muss aber um 16:00 Uhr die Nachbarn an den Flughafen fahren. Also wenn bin ich ne frühe Runde unterwegs.

Aber es wird ja schon wieder länger Hell und der Schnee ist bestimmt auch bald weg. OK: ich muss auch erstnochmal in die Berge: wo bleibt denn da der Schnee???

Gruß und bis die Tage

LarsLipp

PS: hab noch ein 5l Bierfass, das muss weggegrillt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (22. Januar 2010)

Beim fass platt machen bin ich dabei! Sobald man wieder draußen sitzen kann wird auch bei mir wieder gegrillt! 

Ps: hat jemand ein entlüftungskit für Formular bremsen? 
Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (22. Januar 2010)

Welches Gewinde haben die Entlüftungsschrauben? Habe nen Avidkit. Wenn ich mich recht errinnere haben die Entlüftungsnippel ein M5 Gewinde. 

Mit etwas Glück passt das ebenso bei Formula.


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Januar 2010)

Hi,

entlüften wird überbewertet! Eh eigentlich auch Bremsen. Frag doch mal beim Affm der dreht dir jedes Entlüftungkot rein...

Falls es passt hab ich Hayes anzubieten...OK, die Bremshen auch nicht...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Black_kite (22. Januar 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht errinnere haben die Entlüftungsnippel ein M5 Gewinde.
> 
> Mit etwas Glück passt das ebenso bei Formula.



Hab meinem Kumpel seine Formula "One" problemlos mit dem Avid-Entlüftungskit entlüften können, 
dann noch ordentliche Sintermetallbeläge drauf und schon hat man nen Anker 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Martin187 (23. Januar 2010)

Dann müsste es ja mit deinem Kit gehen jatschek! Wann biste mal wieder in bensem? 
Sinterbeläge hole ich mir erst wenn die originalen runter sind! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (23. Januar 2010)

In Bensheim bin ich erst wieder, wenn mein Dämpfer aus England zurück ist und das Wetter passend für ne Tour ist. Also frühestens nächstes Wochenende.

Könntest dir das Kit aber unter der Woche abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (23. Januar 2010)

Hat keine Eile, ich hab nächste Woche noch Schule und dann gehts f+r 7Tage nach Zell am See zum Snowboarden.
Dann würde ich es danach bei dir holen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (23. Januar 2010)

Zell am See. 

Da kannst du gleich die paar Kilometer rüber nach Leogang und die Sommerstrecken mitn Board abfahren. Die haben auch ne heftige Dirtline. Ist mitn Board evtl. auch sehr spaßig. 

Abholen wär kein Problem. Einfach kurz Bescheid geben.


----------



## Micro767 (24. Januar 2010)

Na, da hatte ich jetzt einiges zum Nachlesen 

Gestern war großer Umzug von meiner besseren Hälfte zu mir, etwas kurzfristig organisiert aber dafür ist es jetzt fast komplett erledigt, nur noch ein paar Kantons und Pflanzen 

Über Ostern planen wir gerade nen kurzen Bikeurlaub  mit Freunden hier aus LA.

Hoffentlich können wir bald wieder normal biken und das Thema hier konzentriert sich wieder mehr auf die Termin und Treffen Findung als das ganze sonstige blablabla  sonst wäre wirklich bald ein separates Thema angebracht


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Januar 2010)

Hi,

@Micro: juhuu, du lebst ja noch... Na mal sehen, was das Wetter macht, ist ja echt ein wenig tröge im Moment...

Und bei dem Schnee fahr ich auch noch nicht in die Berge. Eventuell geht es bei mir aber doch mal wieder für 4 tage übers Wochenende weg. Mal sehen.

Der Sonntag ist ja jetzt schon wieder rum und nix ging

@Mr Nice: wieder da? Wie war es denn??


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Januar 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Na, da hatte ich jetzt einiges zum Nachlesen



Das ging mit genauso



Micro767 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich können wir bald wieder normal biken und das Thema hier konzentriert sich wieder mehr auf die Termin und Treffen Findung als das ganze sonstige blablabla  sonst wäre wirklich bald ein separates Thema angebracht





@LarsLipp
Si,melde mich wieder zurück. Hatten zwar gutes Wetter aber leider keinen Neuschnee.... naja, viel. schaffen wir ja noch ein gemeinsames Powder We.!!

Morgen Sportpark`??

@Martin187
Hab doch ein Formular Entlüftungskit.. hattest du sogar schon in deinen Händen!! Hab im übrigen auch immer noch was flüssiges für dich hier rumstehen

Wg. deiner Federsuche schau mal hier: 
http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/titaniummtbshockspring.html 

Beim derzeitigen US- Kurs ja nicht uninteressant....

@Yo!achim
Hast du dich jetzt wirkl. bei Go- Crazy für den Alpen Freeride X angemeldet??  Hättest du nicht gerade während meines Urlaubes die Urlaubsplanng für 2010 an-/durchgesprochen hätte ich dir sagen können dass ich a) grunds. auch Interesse an so einer Geschichte gehabt hätte und b) die 800,- Tacken dafür definitiv zu viel sind...

Meine Vorschläge wären bzw. sind alternativ zu Saalbach diese hier (alle selfguided):

- Alta Rezzia Freeride plus Bikepark Livigno (http://www.hansrey.com/newtrip/Alta Rezia Freeride Tour.htm)

Video: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn70QA1bjn8"]YouTube- Alta Rezia Freeride Tour (SCOTT Version)[/ame]

http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 01 H-Profil2.pdf
http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 02 H-Profil2.pdf
http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 03 H-Profil2.pdf
http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 04 H-Profil2.pdf
http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 05 H-Profil2.pdf
http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 06 H-Profil2.pdf
http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 07 H-Profil2.pdf

Freeride X von Chur - Tirano
http://www.bike-explorer.ch/freeride-x/strecke.htm

Grischatrail
http://www.lenzerheide.com/sites/top_events_sommer/grischatrail_ride.html

Top of Ticno
http://www.bike-explorer.ch/topofticino/default.htm

Gruss
chris

Ps.: An nachfolgenden Terminen geht bei mir nix... 13. -16.05.10, 22. - 24.05.10, 06.06.10, 04.07.10, 01.08.10, 05.09.10, 03.10.10 sowie an allen letzten sonntagen im Zeitraum April- Oktober.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,

@Mr Nice: ja, heute Sportpark. Bin so langsam auch ein wenig heiß auf Neuschnee. Hier ist es ja wieder zugeschneit, aber der Bericht vom Vangeli bedeutet noch ein wenig warten. Ich habe eventuell auch noch 2 Urlaubstage zum verlängern des Wochenendes, mal sehen. Schneehöhen in den "nahen" Skigebieten lässt aber noch zu wünschen übrig...

Vieleicht können wir am Weekend ja bei uns nochmal Slittenfahren gehen!
Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## underdog01 (25. Januar 2010)

@Mr. Nice

Noch ist nichts gebucht, ich muss auch nicht unbedingt 800 Tacken los werden, ich muss aber unbedingt in die Berge. 

Außerdem will ich alles sehr sehr frühzeitig buchen, was ich hier ja auch schon erwähnt habe.

Soweit ich weiß kommt Yo! am Donnerstag zurück, ich denke dann wird der Alp-X gebucht...

Ich bin bis dahin noch für verbindliche Alternativ-Vorschläge offen. 

Es ist allerdings auch so, dass das eine das andere nicht ausschließt. 
Ich fahre auch troz Alp-X noch ne Woche nach Saalbach...

Adventure is the result of poor planing.....   Also kommt aus dem Quark, Männers!

Will jemand mit nach Riva zum Bike-Festival? (Auch hier buche ich am Donnerstag das Hotel.)


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leutz

ich hatte auch für 2010 nen Alpencross vor. Den Freeride X von Chur nach Tirano.
Ich bezweifel es, aber wollt ihr nicht vielleicht in der Ferienzeit fahren, bei einem Selbstorganisierten würde ich mitmachen. 

Grüße   Ben


----------



## Martin187 (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich kan 29.3 - 10.4 und 5.7 - 14.8 Für die Herbstferien muss ich jetzt noch nicht planen!

Auf ein Festival mit Massenstart hätte ich auch bock aber dann eher als 2-3Tages Tripp und nicht als "Urlaub"!


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Januar 2010)

@ginsterbusch1
Ferienzeit ist leider echt suboptimal!!

@Underdog01
Riva ist bei mir auch dieses Jahr nicht drin... außer ich kann Tina davon überzeugen die Flitterwochen auf einem Festival zu verbringen. Davon geh ich jetzt aber mal nicht aus.



underdog01 schrieb:


> @Mr. Nice
> 
> ...ich muss aber unbedingt in die Berge.



Da bin ich absolut d`accord mit dir 

Was ich dir/euch bis Donnerstag allerd nicht präsentieren kann ist einen ausgearbeiteten bzw. buchbaren Alpen X..... hingegen kann ich dir heute schon meine möglichen Termine dafür benennen:

- 14. - 21.08.
- 21. - 28.08.
- 13. - 19.09.
- 20. - 26.09.

Alternativ zu Saalbach werfe ich mal noch für den Zeitraum 28.06. - 03.07. Ischgl (http://www.ischgl.com/de-seinbahnstransporte.htm) in die Runde... hier würden dann im Gegensatz zu Saalbach auch alle Gondeln laufen.

Für wann ist Saalbach bei euch anvisiert??

Na, dann schauen wir doch mal was wir dieses Jahr zusammen hinbekommen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Januar 2010)

Hab noch ein paar Tips für einen Roadtrip gefunden:

http://www.downhill-board.com/37825-crans-montana-downhills.html und http://fiveten.mtbfreeride.tv/regio...ride-westalpen-roadtrip-teil-1-les-deux-alpes und http://fiveten.mtbfreeride.tv/regio...eeride-westalpen-roadtrip-teil-3-sauze-d´oulx

Videos hierzu:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/108065
http://freecaster.tv/1000006/1006320

Scheint mir aber alles nur was für unsere Cracks zu sein

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,

bin am Donnertag sehr wahrscheinlich bei Hibike, falls jemand was braucht!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## marmotta (26. Januar 2010)

underdog01 schrieb:


> @Mr. Nice
> 
> Noch ist nichts gebucht, ich muss auch nicht unbedingt 800 Tacken los werden, ich muss aber unbedingt in die Berge.
> 
> ...


 

Hier noch eine ultimative Alternative:

http://www.biketours-oberstdorf.de/

Beste Grüße aus der Heimat des Alpencross - aus Obertsdorf


----------



## Martin187 (26. Januar 2010)

Also die Preise sind ja mal krass Ã¼berteuert! 1000â¬ fÃ¼r 7Tage???? FÃ¼r die Kohle kann mich auch ein Taxi auf jeden Berg fahren und einen Pro Local kann ich auch noch bezahlen!

Man was fÃ¼r Preise. Wenn ich in einem 6 Sterne Hotel Ã¼bernachte OK! aber sonst geht das garnicht!


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wilkommen marmotta: Ich denke dir ist schon bewusst, wo du schreibst? Wir organisieren hier selbst unsere Touren und nehmen gerne jeden mit: wir sprechen dich an, wenn wir in die Gegend fahren, ist das OK? Wenn du mal bei uns in der Gegend bist, bist du auch herzlichst eingeladen!

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (26. Januar 2010)

@ Martin187

Für 900,- EUR trage ich dich 7 Tage die Berge huckepack hoch. Mitsamt deinem und meinem Bike. Wär das was?  Oh, da fällt mir ein, du hast diesbezüglich wirklich noch was gut bei mir. Ich bin dann besser mal ruhig. 

Einen noch - ich bin auf jeden Fall irgendwo dabei. Nur kann ich mich halt kurzfristig dranhängen. Wir bekommen da schon was gebacken. Wär doch gelacht.


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Januar 2010)

@Martin187
So kannst du das nicht sehen!! 1000,- Bucks sind zwar schon ein Haufen Holz aber dafür wird dir ja auch einiges geboten.... und du musst dir vorallem keine eigenen Gedanken über irgendwas machen. Naja, meins ist`s definitiv nicht!!

@marmotta
Danke für die Info aber die Page ist bzw. war mir bekannt. 

Finde es auch okay von dir/euch dafür Werbung zu machen bzw. legitim Geld damit zu verdienen ABER in einem Thread wo Leute sich selbst ihre Touren organisieren einfach total daneben!!!

Solltest du mal in unserer Ecke biken wollen dann sag Bescheid und wir nehmen dich gerne kostenlos (nagut gegen ein Weizen hätte ich nix einzuwenden) mit.

Wenn du magst kannst du uns aber auch die ein oder andere Tour bei dir im Allgäu zeigen... ich würde nicht nein sagen

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Das o.g. bitte nicht pers. nehmen aber unter DIMBOS bzw. DIMB Guides macht man so etwas nicht......

@underdog01
Und hier noch der ultim. Geheimtip für einen Roadtrip 2010
http://www.alpibikeresort.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9&Itemid=32&lang=de


----------



## Martin187 (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin fÃ¼r alles offen! Im HÃ¤rtefall muss halt der Hausarzt mal 3 Tage raushauen! 
Ich sag mal bis 300â¬ fÃ¼r 4-5 Tage bin ich fÃ¼r alles zu haben.

GruÃ Martin


----------



## one track mind (27. Januar 2010)

habt ihr auch schon pläne fürs NÄCHSTE wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. Januar 2010)

one track mind schrieb:


> habt ihr auch schon pläne fürs NÄCHSTE wochenende?



Bisher nur beten für besseres Wetter und nen Schmerz freien Rücken


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Januar 2010)

@one track mine
Kommendes We. kannst du, wenn man den Wetterprogosen vertrauen kann, vergessen. Außer du hast Bock ne Runde Schlittenfahren zu gehen

@Micro767
Gute Besserung. Hast du zuviel vorm Fernseher gelegen und Football geschaut??

@Martin187
Ja, dann schauen wir mal Bring dir Freitag deinen Fussel vorbei. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (27. Januar 2010)

Umzug von Kerstins Möbel letzten Samstag


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Januar 2010)

Hi,

also ich bin für Schlittenfahren! Macht auch spass, der Schnee reicht eh noch nicht für`s Boarden. Dann beobachte ich mal das Wetter in Sri Lanka.

Obwohl: eventuell reicht der Wind zum Snowkiten! Oder ein NightSnowKite.

Wie schaut's morgen mit HI aus? Danach noch spinnen???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## lukas3002 (27. Januar 2010)

hmm schlittenfahren hät ich auch lust!


----------



## yo!achim (29. Januar 2010)

Morsche!

Muß feststellen hier schneit's mehr als in den Alpen 
Immerhin, 7 von 8 Tagen Kaiserwetter ist auch nicht die Regel, und die Dolomiten kommen bei Sonne wirklich gut 

Hab heute noch Programm, und hier gibt's auch ne Menge zu lesen
Melde mich später nochmal wegen der Urlaubsplanung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (29. Januar 2010)

Hi Jungs,
wollte mich mal hier vorstellen...
Also ich bin der Sven aus Lampertheim .... bin 25 jahre alt.. hab martins enduro sx gekauft und hoffe auf eine gute freeride saison ( meine erste ) im Odenwald ...
Ich denke man wird sich bestimmt mal im Wald treffen.
Wenn Jatschek mir ein wenig die Spielplätze zeigt 

also gruß aus La...


----------



## Micro767 (29. Januar 2010)

Na die Lampertheimer über nehmen hier so langsam


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wilkommen Sven! Aber wir sollten uns nicht im Wald treffen, sondern schon an den hier besprochenen Treffpunkten: Du bist herzlich eingeladen! Wobei wir dann langsam mal überlegen müssen für die Lampertheimer Eintritt zu verlangen!

Jup: bei mir eh uns ist der Urlaub gebucht, auch wenn es hier keiner wissen will.

@Joachim: und wir war es? Nicht allzuviel Schnee?? Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf mein TiefschneeTraumwochenende. Wird ja vieleicht auch um 2 Tage verlängert...

Dann schauen wir mal wegen morgen Schlittenfahren, wie es aussieht: @Mr Nice: hol doch mal Info's von oben ab!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (30. Januar 2010)

Yo!achim schau mal in deinen PN Ordner


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Januar 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Melde mich später nochmal wegen der Urlaubsplanung.



Und, wie schaut`s nun??

@LarsLipp
Fertig mit HI?? Schneelage für Rodeln passt

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Januar 2010)

Hi,

dann lasst uns Rodeln gehen. Geh doch mal ans Telefon! 

Was macht der Rest hier so???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin stark am überlegen mal aufn Meli zu fahren  bei dem Wetter saut man sich wenigstens net so ein


----------



## Micro767 (31. Januar 2010)

Warten auf Besuch


----------



## yo!achim (31. Januar 2010)

Tach zusammen,

heute hat Petra B-day, bin vorerst raus.

Antworten gibt's morgen Abend.

Schönen Sonntag und viel Spaß im Schnee!

Greetz


----------



## Micro767 (31. Januar 2010)

Na dann richte mal nen Glückwunsch von Kerstin und mir aus ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (31. Januar 2010)

Hi,

auch aus Fehle alles Gute!

Schön war es wieder im SChnee. Allerdings war es fast zu viel und die Piste musste erst präpariert werden.
Aber Bewegung an der frischen Luft ist doch immer Toll. Die Sonne hat gelacht und wir sind jetzt platt ohne Ende.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich war 90 Minuten mit dem Bike unterwegs, als Alibi für das lecker Rumpsteak


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Februar 2010)

@Yo!achim
Na, dann richte mal Petra noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag alles Liebe und Gute von Tina und mir aus.

Gestern Schlittenfahren bzw. Ski (ja und zwar nicht Langlauf) war echt spassig So viel Powder hatten wir selbst in den Alpen vor 2 Wochen nicht... in Reichenbach aktuell ca. 50cm Schnee in Gadernheim sogar ca. 80cm!!!

Mal schauen was da die Tage noch runter kommt

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (1. Februar 2010)

n'Abend!

Ja, das ist zum Mäuse melken
9 Tage Alto Aldige und 2cm Neuschnee  aber dafür 8 Tage Kaiserwetter und leere Pisten mit super Grip und hart wie Beton. Gelände konnte man sich sparen, ham halt das Beste draus gemacht - Dolomiten bei Sonne, wow 

Was den Urlaub angeht:

Riva is gebongt und den AC Buche ich die Tage. Klar, der ist kein Schnäppchen, aber ich gönn mir mal den Luxus, dass ich mich um nix kümmern muss und Andere das für mich machen - nur shredden, fressen/saufen, pennen, shredden.....   -  geil, oder ? 

Um Juni/Juli bin ich noch offen, ist ja noch Zeit bis dahin.


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Februar 2010)

Dann buch du mal einen geführten AC bei GoCrazy.... ich glaube nur nicht, dass dieser deinen Erwartungen nur annähernd entsprechen wird, da ich den Laden kenne. Aber teste du mal. Falls er gut war kannst du ihn für uns ja nächstes Jahr guiden

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (3. Februar 2010)

@Mr.Nice:
Bleib locker, noch is nix gebucht und ich hole noch Infos ein.
Der AC war ne Anregung vom Taunus-Tom und ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, klingt halt erstmal verlockend.(außer dem Preis)

Habe mir Deine Termine angesehen und werfe mal Vorschläge in die Runde:
@all:

1.7.-11.7. ginge Ischgl, Saalbach z.B. (bis 30.6. bin ich mit Petra weg, da laufen eh zu wenig Lifte)

Alpibike hat nur mitte Juli - Ende August täglich offen, einzige Möglichkeit wäre also: 21.8.-28.8. Roadtrip Alpibike

5.9. - 19.9. ist bei mir auch noch drin.

Ich muss nur bald was eintragen, bevor meine Kollegen das machen.
Wir könnten uns nächste Woche mal bei mir zusammen setzen,(Mi ?)   mal sehn was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## PFADFINDER (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich wäre zwischen 1.7. und 11.7. für alle Schweinereien zu haben. Muss das noch familientechnisch abstimmen - aber die würd ich auch notfalls mitnehmen. 

@ yo!achim - shredden, fressen/saufen, pennen, shredden kannst du auch mit uns - Mr. Nice und ich werden dir schon schöne Wege aussuchen. Und du wirst auch mehr Ausbeute als bei dem GC-Cross. In Saalbach habe ich letztes Jahr 15.000 hm bergab bei 3.000 hm bergauf in 4 Tagen geschafft. In Ischgl dürfte das auch fast möglich sein. Wahrscheinlich muss man dort mehr hm bergauf einplanen - so war's auf jeden Fall bei mir 2005. Dafür gibbet lecker Abfahrten und ich meine die haben auch einges zwischenzeitlich gebaut. Und es gibt ja noch so viele nette Spots (Livigno, Lenzerheide, bei den Franzmännern). Ich freu mich jetzt schon.


----------



## dannydj (3. Februar 2010)

Moin ich bin neu komm auch aus bensheim so wie viele und ja
ich wollte jetzt vom BMX auf downhill bike umsteigen weils zu langweilig wird könnt ihr mir händler bzw andere anlaufstellen für einsteigerbiks nennen wäre cool

gruß danny


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo danny,
so erstmal die Frage, willst du nen Bike haben womit du auch noch bergauf kommen kannst oder doch nur bergab und hoch schieben (ein wie von dir erwähntes downhillbike). 
Generell wie viel willst du ausgeben, kommen gebrauchte in Frage???

Tendeziell nem Einsteiger würde ich grad des Angebot auf Jehlbikes näher legen, damit kommt man noch Bergauf und hat auch bergab viel Spaß...
http://www.jehlebikes.de/kona-stinky-six-2009.html

Grüße   Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (3. Februar 2010)

http://www.wurzelpassage.de/diewurzelpassage/anfahrt/index.html

ist zwar nicht ganz in deiner nähe, aber für die anschaffung eines dh-bikes lohnen sich die paar kilometer. kannst auch mal guru39 hier im forum kontaktieren. ist der eigentümer und chefschrauber in personalunion (nebenbei auch vorsitzender von http://www.hd-freeride.de/ ).


----------



## lukas3002 (3. Februar 2010)

also bezüglich des Testfahrens kannst du dich auch mal bei Hibike
(www.hibike.de) umschauen 
die ham n relativ großes Angebot

und alle paar wochen fährt da auch jemand ausm thread hier hin 
kann dich also bestimmt auch mal jemand mitnehmen

Lg Lukas

P.S. und falls du einfach mal so probesitzen willst bin ich auch gerne bereit dich mal an meine Alugurke zu lassen


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Februar 2010)

@Yo!achim
Äääähm, ich bin locker Denke nur einf., dass so ein AC unter gewerbl. Reiseleitung nicht deine Erwartungen erfüllen kann die du an die Trails stellst. Zumindest so wie ich dich bisher bzw. Go-Crazy kennengelernt habe!!

Schau mal hier: http://www.karsten13.de/index.php?o...=91:alpencross-2009&catid=34:touren&Itemid=53 und hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6088088&postcount=1

"Und weil`s ne Alpenüberquerung war gings den ersten Tag nur bergauf die ersten KM auf Asphalt entlang der Kander und urplötzlich stand ich vor einer 600hm Granitwand. Nix fahren...1h30 Wanderung mit Ausblick auf durschn. 20%Rampe"

Klingt nicht so verlockend!?!

Wenn schon Kohle lassen dann nur bei diesen beiden: http://www.summitride.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=81 oder http://www.dierasenmaeher.de/ (z.B. Dolomiti Freeride, Freeride Transalp oder Whistler mit Richie Schley!!)

Ich bin aber mit Pfadfinder d`accord das wir best. eine gute altern. auf die Beine stellen werden. Müssen halt mal schauen was es (Rundkurs, AC, Bikepark oder ne Mischung) geben soll. Lohnende Ziele in Österreich, Schweiz, Italien und Frankreich gibt`s ja mehr als genug

Zeitmäßig wäre 05. - 11.07. bei mir auch drin

Ein gemeinsames Treffen können wir gerne machen nur ist nächste Woche bei mir nur noch der Montag Abend ab 20.30 Uhr möglich da kommende Woche meine Mom sowie der Schwiegerpapa Geburtstag haben.

So Yo!achim dann 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Februar 2010)

Hi,

kommt doch alle mit nach Frankreich: da guide ich euch! Aber nur im Wasser. Wir hätten sogar fast genug Bretter am Start...

Ich hoffe wir fahren überhaupt mal wieder mit dem Radl! Wie schaut es denn im Wald im Moment aus? Die Mehlikam liegt noch im Nebel und ich hab keine Ahnung ob und wievielSchnee noch im Wald liegt. Aber so ne kleine Runde zum Fittbleiben wäre schon cool! Den ein oder anderen habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen! 

Wie schaut'saus?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## underdog01 (5. Februar 2010)

Alpencross ist mittlerweile wohl eher vom Tisch.. Das währen letztendlich zuviele Kompromisse gewesen. Der Urlaub in dem Zeitraum bleibt allerdings, irgendwas werden wir da trotzdem machen. ( 05.09. - 11.09.2010 )


Verstehe ich das Richtig dass zwischen 05. und 11.07. jetzt was geht? 
Soll ich mir da Urlaub nehmen? 
Wer sagt verbindlich zu?


----------



## yo!achim (5. Februar 2010)

Moin moin,

@underdog01
Ja, nimm Urlaub! Dann wären wir schon zu viert.

dann werd ich auch mal 5.7. - 11.7. eintragen, geht doch 

@Mr.Nice
Ok ok, der AC ist raus, Termin bleibt aber.

Melde mich später nochmal.

@LarsLipp
Hör doch auf mit dem Geplansche und mach was Gescheit's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog01 (5. Februar 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> @underdog01
> Ja, nimm Urlaub! Dann wären wir schon zu viert.



War das eine verbindliche Zusage?


----------



## underdog01 (5. Februar 2010)

05.04. - 12.04. fährt wohl auch noch eine Gruppe nach Finale.

Dazu habe ich jetzt auch mal noch weitere Info's angefordert, vielleicht fahre ich da auch noch hin. Saison-Opening for dem Opening am Gardasee quasi. )


----------



## yo!achim (5. Februar 2010)

underdog01 schrieb:


> War das eine verbindliche Zusage?



Ja, ich trage den Termin jetzt ein, eine Woche in den Ferien krieg ich genehmigt, sagt mein Chef.

Finale? Hmmm....... Das ist ja die Woche nach Ostern.....

Also wenn ich die Woche Snowboarden im Feb. sausen lasse, könnte das auch gehen. Mann-o-mann 

Na dann her mit den Info's, ich kläre das mal mit Chef und Frau


----------



## yo!achim (5. Februar 2010)

@Mr.Nice
Die Erfahrungsberichte waren aber nicht soo negativ, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Das waren auch normale AC's, und keine FR-AC's.
Dachte Du hättest was konkretes aus eigener Erfahrung.
Naja, wie auch immer, ich bin auch kein Pauschalurlaub-Fan, aber sowas in Eigenregie aus der Ferne zu organisieren (Gepäcktransport, einzelne Übernachtungen in der Schweiz) muss man erstmal günstig hinbekommen.
"Die Rasenmäher" sind wohl dasselbe in Grün, habe auch keinen Bock, exorbitante Preise zu zahlen, nur weil ein Herr Schley oder Rob. J. da mitfährt. Holger Meier's Visage eine Woche zu ertragen halte ich vielleicht  nicht aus, denn die grinst einen jeden Monat vom BIKE - Titelblatt an.
(Heißt nicht dass ich seine Kompetenz anzweifle)

Wie sich zeigt haben wir dieses Jahr wohl einiges auf dem Programm, da werde ich das Budget breiter streuen. 
Aber am Zimmer wird nicht gespart, nicht dass wir wieder Arsch an Arsch in der Besenkammer kuscheln....


----------



## underdog01 (5. Februar 2010)

Mein Kontaktmann aus MÃ¶rlenbach teilte mir gerade folgendes zu Finale mit:

Derzeit haben 7 Jungs zugesagt.

Anreise zwischen 2. und 5.4.10  (Manche fahren schon Freitag. manche kommen Montag.

Abreise 11. oder 12.4. (Manche fahren am Sonntag heim, ich wÃ¼rde ggf. wegen Verkehr den Montag vorziehen)

Unterkunft in verschiedenen Pensionen, angeblich gescheite Doppelbetten.

Die Wetterchancen sind dort um Ostern gut bis sehr gut.

Keine Selbstverpflegung, man geht essen.

Finale soll sehr schÃ¶n sein, die Umgebung ebenfalls.

Die Berge sind von der HÃ¶he her auf Schwarzwald-Niveau allerdings Downhill bis runter zum Meeres-Spiegel. 

2-3 Mal wird ein Shuttle-Bus gemietet, ansonsten Kurbelt man selbst Pass-StraÃen hoch. 

Das ganze hat also eher "Enduro-Charakter"

Der komplette SpaÃ kostet ca. 600â¬ inclusive efferising!

Sascha war da schon 2 Mal und fÃ¤hrt nun zum dritten Mal hin, hat mir schon oft vorgeschwÃ¤rmt, eben auch wieder...  

Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil bin angefixt!

Wer Interesse hat ---> Gas geben. Sascha will am Montag Shuttle buchen und braucht bis dahin genau Teilnehmerzahl. (vielleicht wartet er auch noch einen Tag lÃ¤nger)

[Alle Angaben ohne GewÃ¤hr]

Ich klÃ¤re das morgen mal mit der Regierung, gehe davon aus, dass ich darf, klÃ¤re das mit Job und fahre dann wohl mit. 





Cheers,


----------



## underdog01 (5. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artikel/491/folge-40-unterwegs-mit-mario-lenzen-finale-ligure-part-1


----------



## yo!achim (5. Februar 2010)

Bin auf der Arbeit und kann den Trailer leider nicht anschauen, beklebe aber unsere Urlaubsliste gerade mit weißen Papierschnipseln, damit sie nach meiner x-ten Änderung wieder lesbar wird! 

Ostern hat erst ein Kollege, zwei dürfen - Nummer zwei bin ich 

Nur noch das o.k. der Innenministerin und ab geht's.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Februar 2010)

@LarsLipp
Ja, auf ne Runde Biken hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust aber ich denke nachdem es auch noch geregnet hat macht das keinen Sinn... außerdem wird`s oben am Meli/Ohly Turm sicherl. noch genug Schnee haben.

@Yo!achim
Wollte dir den AC nicht ausreden oder schlecht machen. Kenne aber zwei Guides von Go- Crazy pers. und hab desh. auch ohne pers. Erfahrungswerte (wie auch??) meine Bedenken angemeldet... zumal der beschr. AC dieselben Anfordungen hat wie der anvisierte Freeride Cross.

Aber egal, da das Thema scheint ja vom Tisch zu sein.

Am Montag werde gleich mit meiner Kollegin abklären ob die Woche 05. - 11.07. geht. Falls ja bin ich definitiv am Start

@Underdog01
Du bist mir ja einer"!! Da hast du mich ja ganz schön mit deinem Stoff angefixt!!

Die Regierung ist zwar nicht so begeistert aber ich dafür umso mehr....

Wann hast du vor zu Starten bzw. wieder Heimzufahren?? Wäre ggf. noch ein Platz bei dir im Auto frei?? 

Was meinst du mit 600,- Euro inkl. efferesing?? Steh gerade auf dem Schlauch...

Hier mal noch was zu Finale: http://pedaliero.de/2008/05/07/finale-ligure-freeride/ und [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CShJyJQx2s&NR=1"]YouTube- finale ligure[/ame]

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (6. Februar 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Underdog01
> Du bist mir ja einer"!! Da hast du mich ja ganz schön mit deinem Stoff angefixt!!
> 
> Die Regierung ist zwar nicht so begeistert aber ich dafür umso mehr....
> ...



Meine Lady hat mir für all meine Pläne das "Go" gegeben. Ich versuche jetzt Urlaub zu bekommen, sowohl für Finale als auch für 05. - 11.07.

Ich fahre von Montag bis Montag nach Finale, denke das ist vom Verkehr her am besten. Für mein Auto haben sich bis jetzt schon Sascha und Joachim begeistert. Ich kann maximal 2 Leute mitnehmen, lieber wäre mir nur noch einer. Irgendwie werden wir es aber wohl hin bekommen, dass in jedem Auto mindestens zwei und höchstens 3 Leute sitzen. Sascha und Joachim haben ja jeweils auch einen Kombi.

"efferesing" = everything; Sascha meinte, man kommt mit 600 für alles hin, also An-Ab-reise, Unterkunft, Shuttle, Essen.


----------



## underdog01 (6. Februar 2010)

So,

Ich habe gerade von allen Instanzen das GO für Finale bekommen.

Ich für meinen Teil fahre also definitiv hin! 


Jul 5, 2010 bis Jul 11, 2010 ist auch gebongt.  

Absagen für den Zeitraum werden also NICHT mehr entgegengenommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (6. Februar 2010)

Hi,

wenn es ab Mittwoch wieder schneit, hätt ich extrem Bock auf Powdern. Die Unterlage sollte ja jetzt endlich passen! Eventuell würd ich sogar schon am Donnerstag Abend losdüsen und oder bis einschließlich Montag bleiben. Muss ich aber noch abklären im Geschäft.

Hat jemand Bock? Und nen Vorschlag wohin? Konkrete Planung dann wohl erst am Mittwoch...

OK. ist schon wieder offf Topic, ich hoffe es ist trozdem genehm. (Ist auch mein Thread)

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (6. Februar 2010)

Sers

weis jemand wies im Moment im Wald aussieht? Liegt noch viel Schnee?

Christian


----------



## yo!achim (6. Februar 2010)

@LarsLipp
Meine Lästereien bitte nicht auf die Waagschale legen 
Schneit's auch in den Alpen oder wieder nur hier?
Ich hab jetzt umgeplant, bei dem anstehenden Bike-Programm bleibt weder Geld noch Urlaub für nochmal Snowboarden.

Hat jemand Info's oder Beschreibungen von den Trails in Finale?
Werde jetzt mal googeln aber falls wer was weiß, her damit!

@ChrisCros
Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr im Wald, soll aber übel sein.
Schneematsch, Matsch ....
In der Zwingenberger Rinne könnte man Spaß haben weil's da sandig ist und trockener als sonst.


----------



## Tribal84 (6. Februar 2010)

@chriscros
waren heute am auerbacher schloss und am fuchstraill.... musst überall schieben.. fuchstrail liegen etwa 15cm richtig nasser schnee.. .. also im grund lohnt es sich überhaupt nicht 
fahren im wald ist eher schlitten fahren


----------



## Martin187 (6. Februar 2010)

Guden! Bin wieder da!
Nix kaputt!
5 Tage Boarden und saufen haut gut rein, aber bin ja noch jung!

Jetzt wird erst mal wieder Diät gemacht und die Sportkurbel gedreht!

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Februar 2010)

@LarsLipp
Sorry, aber kommende Woche hat erst meine Mum/Schwiegerpapa Geburtstag sowie am Samstag ein Kumpel seinen 30.ten... Ich bin damit leider wohl oder übel raus

Morgen früh HI??

@tribal84
Danke für die Info. Das hab ich mir aber auch schon fast gedacht. Naja, dann heißt es wohl noch ein bißchen warten.

@Yo!achim
Bitte schön: http://www.finale-ligure.info/de/touren/finale_ligure.html und http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Touren/Finale/finaleligure2003.htm

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ja jetzt HI und dann quatsch ich halt mal mit den Brettsportlern.

Hier ist das Boardgeschwätz ja nicht so beliebt, wobei Ihr ja alle schon im Schnee wart.
@Martin: wo und wie war es?

OK, da es eh heist: "no friends on Powder Day's" fahr ich alein... Ich kann ja mal den Doktor fragen... (Mr Nice du kennst ihn ja...) Ganz alein ist aber auch nix...

Bis die Tage

LarsLipp

PS: Grillsaison muss ja auch so langsam mal losgehen...


----------



## ChrisChros (7. Februar 2010)

danke für die info

@yo!achim: zwingenberger Rinne sagt mir garnix, müsst ihr mir mal zeigen


----------



## one track mind (7. Februar 2010)

wenn am fuchstrail noch schnee liegt, ist zwingenberg auch noch dicht. müsste etwa gleich hoch liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (7. Februar 2010)

In der Zwingenberger Rinne waren heute nur noch wenige Schneereste. War eigentlich ganz gut zu fahren...

Oben auf der Meli-Abfahrt hat man sich igendwie gefühlt wie im Geröllfeld am Dalco
Nur das Wetter hat igendwie nicht zum Lagofeeling gepasst


----------



## rayc (7. Februar 2010)

Hi Aju und alle anderen,

kommt man wieder fahrenderweise wieder auf den Meli?
Am Freitag sind wir nur auf den Weinlagenweg rumgeeiert mit Schiebepassagen 
Die Fahrstrasse hoch war ab Parkplatz Auerbacher Schloss/Comoder Weg unfahrbar.
Der Burgmauertrail am Auerbacher Schloss war dann die Entschädigung 

Deswegen gestern und heute nur Strasse gefahren.
Ist inzwischen in 2 Tagen soviel weggetaut, das man hoch fahren kann?

Ray

P.s.: Aju, melde dich mal im Fühjahr (ohne >Schnee<) wegen der Trailtour bei Lindenfels


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Februar 2010)

Es ist doch erstaunlich wieviele Leute hier eigentl. mitlesen!!



rayc schrieb:


> P.s.: Aju, melde dich mal im Fühjahr (ohne >Schnee<) wegen der Trailtour bei Lindenfels



Dann bitte den Termin hier auch posten!! Würde auch gerne mal wieder ne Runde mit Aju fahren. Der letzte Ab... ääh Ausflug in der Pfalz war ja nicht so wirkl. erfolgreich



aju schrieb:


> In der Zwingenberger Rinne waren heute nur noch wenige Schneereste. War eigentlich ganz gut zu fahren...



Naja, war vorhin auch mim Hund ne Runde in der Ecke spazieren und kann eigentl. moment. keine Empfehlung hierfür aussprechen... aber bei deiner Fahrtechnik und 2 x Swampth. wird`s schon gepasst haben

@Rayc
Das mit den Weinlagenwegen kann ich mir gut vorstellen zumindest sah`s in den Weinbergen von Zwingenberg nicht sehr einladend aus.

Ich für meinen Teil werde das Rad erstmal noch stehen lassen und alter. Sport betreiben. Zumal nächste Woche wieder was von dem weißen Zeug fallen soll

Gruss
chris


----------



## rayc (7. Februar 2010)

Ich muss gestehen, ich habe nur wegen aju's post reingeschaut 
Okay, manchmal linse ich doch mal rein 

Die Lindenfelstour  würde ich führen, Aju kennt sich da nicht aus.
Bei Intessere kann ich dir den GPS-track vom 1.Mai 2009 geben, ich müsste sie dann etwas anpassen damit ihr über den Schliefenbachtrail nach Gronau runter kommt.
Die Pfälzer haben bei den nassen Granitstein schon ganz schön geschluckt. 
sandstein ist doch griffiger 
Ich glaube nur @tobsn ist etwa 95% gefahren.
Aju traue ich 100% zu.

Ja der liebe Winter 
Die nächsten Trails sehe ich wahrscheinlich erst im März  auf La Palma.

Sodele, ich muss noch etwas arbeiten.

Ray


----------



## aju (7. Februar 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Hi Aju und alle anderen,
> kommt man wieder fahrenderweise wieder auf den Meli?
> 
> P.s.: Aju, melde dich mal im Fühjahr (ohne >Schnee<) wegen der Trailtour bei Lindenfels



Ich bin den Forstweg vom Balkhäuser Tal hoch. Das untere Drittel war fahrbar. Bis zur Schranke habe ich dann fast alles getragen, weil die festgetretene Spur zum Schieben zu schmal war. Die Fahrstraße bis oben war mit viel Konzentration dann teilweise wieder fahrbar.

Die Kehren in Lindenfels habe ich mir im letzten Sommer mit Hilfe Deines Tracks schon mal angesehen. Die komplette Tour würde ich trotzdem gerne mit mal mit Dir fahren. Das wird dann aber tempomäßig eine sehr erholsame Tour für Dich werden...
Ich melde mich im Frühjahr!

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## jatschek (7. Februar 2010)

Kleiner Tipp, knapp 90km südlich ist es schneefrei.  

Bin heute extra nach Karlsruhe (Ettlingen) gefahren. Dort liegt garkein Schnee und der Boden war vom vornächtlichen Regen perfekt. 

Den Scheiß am Meli, Auerbacher Schloss und Fuchstrail kann man sich beim besten Willen nicht geben. Das hat nichts mehr mit Spaß zu tun. Und normal mach ich mich da auch nicht so rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (8. Februar 2010)

Hi,

dann mal auch ein Hallo von mir an die "Mitlesenden"...

Ja, die Tou in der Pfalz war nett. Mr Nice hatte die ja eine ganze Weile in Erinnerung...

Wird aber wirklich mal wieder Zeit in den Wald zum radlen zu kommen. Jetzt gibt es Schnee in den Alpen und keine hat Zeit...

Na mal sehen, vieleicht bewegt sich ja noch was?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2010)

@LarsLipp
Nee, nix mit Schnee... http://www.lech-zuers.at/xxl/_lang/...581369/_subArea/594009/_inc/wetter/index.html !! Nur harmloses Geflocke

Wg. Krokusferien hattest du im übrigen Recht. Sind vom 20. - 28.02.2010!!

Naja, schauen wir mal...

@Yo!achim und underdog01
Der Termin im Juli (05. - 11.07.) ist eingereicht und fix Dafür klappt`s bei mir aber leider über Ostern mit Finale nicht da die Kollegin frei hat 

Also merkt euch die Trails damit ihr dann nächstes Jahr das Guiden übernehmen könnt!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Tribal84 (10. Februar 2010)

bitte sagt mir einfach in bensheim und meli sind es 20 grad und er schnee ist weg..
hier in lampertheim und bürstadt schneit es schon wieder ... ich will nimmer


----------



## ChrisChros (10. Februar 2010)

sorry sieht genauso beschissen aus, -3 grad, leichter schneefall


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Februar 2010)

Hi,

das sieht je eher wiedernach ner Rodelpartie aus am Wochenende!

Baut bitte alle eure Kats wieder aus, öffnet die Fenster im Winter beim heizen. Mir geht es mit der Klimaerwärmung nich schnell genug. Ich will die doch noch erleben. Wann hatten wir dn das letzte mal so eine lange Winterperiode?

Und, jemand mit am Start zum Schlittenfahren?

@Mr Nice: besorg doch ml aktuelle Meldungen aus dem schönen Odenwald!

Wenn es wieder so powdert könnt man ja echt das Snowboard mitnehmen.

HEY: Wi schaut es mit ner Night Action aus? Nightride auf den Boards? (Skiern)
Gruß

LarsLipp

Oder hat noch jemand ne LL ausrüstung?


----------



## yo!achim (12. Februar 2010)

Ich wär nicht abgeneigt, ne Runde mit'm Board zu drehn.
Hab frei am WE.
Wo geht man am besten hin im Odenwald?


----------



## Martin187 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre auch dabei!
Vielleicht bekommt man ja irgenwo einen Kicker aufgeschaufelt.


----------



## Micro767 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich werd am WE wieder Laminat verlegen und anderen Leutz Möbel schleppen


----------



## one track mind (12. Februar 2010)

ich werd mich jetzt besaufen und morgen den ganzen tag im bett liegen


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Februar 2010)

Hi,

also wenn sollten wir einfach in den Odenwald und ne Schippe mitnehmen. Liften bringt es sicherlich gar nicht!

Wer ist jetzt mit dabei? Bei dem Wetter bringt ja alles andere nix.

Studio hab ich auch nicht so viel Lust, ich muss mal an die Luft...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (13. Februar 2010)

Müsste auch mal an die frische Luft.
Könnte ab 13.30, hole jetzt mal die eisgekühlten Snowboardboots aus der Garage.
@LarsLipp
Klingel ma durch wenn Du noch zuhause bist.

@Martin187
wie sieht's aus?


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Februar 2010)

@Yo!achim
Wo willst du hin``??

Die letzten male waren wir in Lautern an einem Hang. Allerd. eher supotimal zum Ski-/Snowboard fahren.... hab aber k.a. wo ein gescheiter Hang wäre.

Vorallem nach 5mal laufen mit Skischuhen war ich platt

@LarsLipp
N8tride klingt gut. Bin heute Abend aber bei einem Kumpel auf Geburstag. Wenn dann morgen abend.

Bassmannpark iin Bensheim wäre bestimmt auch eine altern. zu Lautern.

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (13. Februar 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> .... wo ein gescheiter Hanf wäre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Februar 2010)

@Underdog01
Was geht bei dir am We.``?? Liegt bei euch auch so viel Schnee??

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich muss arbeiten.... 

Und ja, hier liegt auch genug von dem F&%$§$§ Schnee. Jedenfalls genug, dass an biken nicht zu denken ist.

Ich war dieses Jahr genau 1 mal Rad fahren und das war Shaize, wegen dem ganzen Schnee. 

Mir reicht es langsam mal....


----------



## PFADFINDER (13. Februar 2010)

Lasst uns doch eine Protestpartei gründen: Schnee für alle - nur nicht vor unserer Haustür. Ich kann's auch so langsam nicht mehr sehen - vor allem wenn ich immer an die 30m Straßenfront denke. 

Ich denke dann mal an den Sommer und wollt nur nochmals kundtun, dass ich Anfang Juli auch dabei bin. Falls es doch nach Leogang/Saalbach gehen soll - ich werde Ende Mai schonmal die Strecken testen - habe gerade eine Einladung zu ner Hochzeit in Kärnten bekommen - darauf habe ich zwar weniger Lust, aber auf dem Hinweg und/oder Rückweg lässt sich dann Leogang einbauen. 

Hach, Sommer


----------



## yo!achim (13. Februar 2010)

@Mr.Nice
Wir waren auf der Neunkirchener Höhe, gescheiten Hanf hat's da leider keinen gehabt     (underdog01 )

Aber mehr Powder als im letzten Urlaub, und zwei Kicker ham wir uns hingeschaufelt, immerhin haben wir 3 Stunden durchgehalten, dann war die Luft raus.

Für nächsten Winter suchen wir uns ne Halle würd ich sagen


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Februar 2010)

Hi,

jo, gestern das Boarden war nicht schlecht. Bin aber froh, dass es in den Bergen Lifte gibt!

Heute waren wir mit den Schlitten oben und Mr Nice hat einen gelüncht! 

Na jetzt wird gekocht und gefuttert...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (16. Februar 2010)

Ich war gesteren auf einem Fotoshooting und der Fotograf möchte mit uns mal im Frühjahr/Herbst 'ne Session veranstalten. Er benötigt für sein Portfolio mal ein paar Actionbildchen. Dat wär doch mal was - so ein paar nette Bildchen vom Pro umsonst. Mit Stroboskop und dem ganzen Krempel.

Habt ihr Interesse? Er würde nach Bensheim kommen oder ggf. auch mit uns nach Winterberg fahren. 

Schnee weg!!!!!!!!!JETZT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog01 (16. Februar 2010)

Schlicht und einfach:

JA!




Aber, was genau hast Du bei einem Foto-Shooting gemacht?


----------



## PFADFINDER (16. Februar 2010)

Ich habe die Models geschminkt 

Nee, waren Business-Aufnahmen für die Außendarstellung einer Agentur - und da durfte ich auch mal in die Kamera grinsen.


----------



## Martin187 (16. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre auch dabei!
Das Roadgap is sicher ein gutes Motiv! Dann müssen nur alle gut Trainieren das er uns in Topform ablichten kann!


----------



## PFADFINDER (16. Februar 2010)

Ich trainiere dann schon mal, wie ich gut daneben stehe


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Februar 2010)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Ich trainiere dann schon mal, wie ich gut daneben stehe



Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (16. Februar 2010)

Und wir sind bestimmt nicht alleine. Ich gründe schonmal bei facebook eine Gruppe zu dem Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Februar 2010)

Mal ein Video gegen die "Schneedepressionen" sowie für die Bastler des F-Trails 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXGRr8pQ5HQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Hardcore Cross Country - Martin SchÃ¼ller[/ame]

@Yo!achim
Meintest du so eine Halle??

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhASG5nJgfs&feature=channel"]YouTube- ABFLUGHALLE[/ame]

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (17. Februar 2010)

@Mr.Nice
Ooh yeah!   Das nenn ich mal Flow!
Wüsste gerne mal wo das ist, Hardcore CC 

Genau so ne Halle meinte ich!
Die offenbacher Kumpels waren da öfter.
Soweit ich gehört hab ist die aber Geschichte.

Jetzt hab ich noch mehr Depressionen, ich will endlich fahren, springen, buddeln........!!!!!!

@PFADFINDER
So'n Fotoshooting is genau richtig um mal wieder an die Grenzen zu gehn,
oder drüber - nicht wahr, ChrisChros aka "Biber"?


----------



## jatschek (17. Februar 2010)

Biber


----------



## PFADFINDER (17. Februar 2010)

Oh je, die armen Bäume. Gilt so ein Biberbiss dann als Sachbeschädigung? Wer den Schaden hat - aber ich weiß ja selbst, wie dass ohne Reißzähne ist. Deshalb bin ich auch jetzt Veggieheimer.


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Februar 2010)

jaja macht ihr euch nur lustig (den spitznamen hatte ich schon vorher)
wenn man nicht an seine grenzen stößt weis man auch net wo sie sin 

hier noch was gegen die Schneedepressionen 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/103528/

Gruß

Christian


----------



## whitesheepmtb (19. Februar 2010)

hey leute

bin zwar aus mainz aber ab un zu mit dem rad bei meiner freundin in Gernsheim, wie auch jetzt das WE bin gerade angekommen.
Hat wer lust mit mir SA ab 14:30 oder sonntag so ab 10 Uhr ne Runde zu fahren oder jemand vorschläge. 

War zwar schon aufm Melibokus un am Felsenmeer aber weiss nich ob das jetzt schonwieder befahrbar ist!

würd mich über meldungen freuen auch vll für zukünftige WE


----------



## Micro767 (19. Februar 2010)

Jo ! Wie schaut´s aus z.Z auf unseren Wegen ? War jemand die Tage mal auf dem Meli oder am Felsenmeer ?

Wenn noch immer nix geht müssen halt ein paar Flachland km her am WE


----------



## ChrisChros (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich war mal am Brunnenweg und am Wambolder Sand, sieht schlecht aus, im Brunneweg ist ne geschlossene Schneematschdecke

ich denk mal in ner Woche dürfts wieder relativ gut aussehen

Gruß

Christian


----------



## whitesheepmtb (19. Februar 2010)

weiss zwar nich wo die beschriebenen punkte sind aber hört sich schlecht an!

gibts denn gute runden die man hier im flachen auf eben gepflasterten wegen fahrn kann? 
wie sieht in richtung lorsch un so aus?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Februar 2010)

Hi whitesheepmtb,

die Frage ist hier falsch! Wer fährt denn im flachen? OK der Micro ab und zu, aber wir sind fast nur im Wald am Berg unterwegs. Aber am Rhein lang sollte es bestimmt gehen. Waldwege gibt es auch genug.
Lass dich halt mal demnächst am hier besprochenen Treffpunkt sehen!

Ansonsten wird es die Woche wohl immer noch nix mit radeln. Man oh man, und in den Bergen war ich auch noch nicht. Schneehöhen gehen ja schon wieder zurück... Ich will Powdern oder zumindest mal wieder radeln.

Gruß
LarsLipp

Man oh man, und pennen kann ich grad auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitesheepmtb (20. Februar 2010)

hi larslipp,

ja berge sind mir auch lieber, bei mir in mainz hab ich wenigstens weinberge die kann man schon fahren, aber hier is ja echt nix, aber ich muss raus *g* da fahr ich dann sogar mal 2 bis 3 stunden flach!

ich meld mich auf jedenfall wenn ich wieder mit dem rad in der gegend bin!

lg


----------



## Martin187 (20. Februar 2010)

So jetzt komplett fertig!
Der Sommer kann kommen!


----------



## ChrisChros (20. Februar 2010)

sweet !

da kann ich nich ganz mithalten


----------



## Martin187 (20. Februar 2010)

Auch schön und besser als die CC Schleuder!


----------



## underdog01 (20. Februar 2010)

Martin187 schrieb:


> So jetzt komplett fertig!



Das Schutzblech sieht übel aus!  (Auch wenn es wohl definitiv Sinn macht)

Wie harmoniert der Sattel mit Deinem Allerwertesten?  Bist Du zufreiden damit? (Zufriedene Kunden sind mir schließlich wichtig!)


----------



## jatschek (20. Februar 2010)

@Martin: Da muss mindestens noch nen Short Cage X9 Schaltwerk dran, ansonsten schauts schon recht brauchbar aus. 

@ChrisChros: Auf jeden Fall ne schaltbare Kettenführung. Sonst wird das nichs. NC17 Stinger ist recht gut. Günstig, häßlich aber super Funktion.


----------



## Martin187 (20. Februar 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> @Martin: Da muss mindestens noch nen Short Cage X9 Schaltwerk dran, ansonsten schauts schon recht brauchbar aus.



Schaltet auch super mit medium Cage.
Das Schaltwerk sieht eh schon übel aus. Wenns den Geist aufgibt gibts ein neues mit Short Cage.


----------



## Martin187 (20. Februar 2010)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Wie harmoniert der Sattel mit Deinem Allerwertesten?  Bist Du zufreiden damit? (Zufriedene Kunden sind mir schließlich wichtig!)



Keine Ahnung. Bin maximal 5Meter im Hof gerollt. Bin trotzdem zufrieden!
Bei einer Ebay Bewertung würde das 5 Sterne in allem geben!

Gruß M


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Februar 2010)

@LarsLipp
Da ja immer noch nix mit radeln geht bin ich morgen in HI.

@Yo!achim
Das mit der Halle wird aber kein billiger Spass
http://www.schreiberstahlbau.de/leistungen/hallenkalkulation/hallentypen/waermegedaemmte_lagerhalle/ 

Am besten wir fangen schon mal an zu sammeln

Hab aber gerade im Sperrmüll gesehen, dass du schon ein Inserat geschaltet hast... http://www.quoka.de/vermietungen/ve...agerraeume/cat_21_2210_adresult_40190510.html 

Warum aber in und um Schwarzenbruck???

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (21. Februar 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> @ChrisChros: Auf jeden Fall ne schaltbare Kettenführung. Sonst wird das nichs. NC17 Stinger ist recht gut. Günstig, häßlich aber super Funktion.



Schaltbare Kettenführung? Schnickschnack! Geht auch so.......
Nen Stinger hätt ich noch, so nebenbei.
Wurde auch Zeit dass die Stinky - Familie Zuwachs bekommt , nicht das noch jemand denkt wir wären ein SX Trail - Club 

Im Wald siehts immer noch beschissen aus, und das wird noch dauern, solange gibt's halt Indoor-Sport


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Februar 2010)

wird sich mit der Zeit rausstellen, wenn dann kauf ich mir ne eigene, will ja net mit deinem kompletten Lagerbestand an meinen Bikes durch die Gegend fahrn

@yo!achim: des mit dem Indoorsport klappt sicher auch mal, wenn wirs vorher  ausmachen


Gruß

Christian


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Februar 2010)

Hi,

na wie steht es denn jetzt mit den Stinky's gegen SX Trail? ChrisChros, Joachim 2 und ich sind 4!

Bitte nicht die zum verkauf stehenden mitzählen!

Sollen wir uns jetzt die Feierabend Stinker nennen? Wohl besser nicht, wobei wir nach den Touren ja schon STINKEN... meinen jedenfalls die Mädels immer

Man, was für ein Geschwätz...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (22. Februar 2010)

Das kommt nur davon das keiner biken kann !


----------



## yo!achim (23. Februar 2010)

Lieber bissi dumm Geschwätz als Winterdepri's 

@LarsLipp
Die Stinker sind hier klar in Unterzahl, bei den Heidelbergern fahrn so einige.
Ich will Deins aber bitte etwas mehr in Aktion sehn dieses Jahr, mit dem DAWG kann ja jeder berghoch fahrn, mit dem Stinky hast Du mehr Training UND mehr Spass.  (außer der Transit von/nach Fehle geb ich zu)


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2010)

Hi,

@Joachim, OK ich bau aber wieder das 38er vorne rein, das traniert richtig! Hast ja aber recht, wenn ich diese Jahr mit dem DAWG unterwegs bin, hab ich ja fast ein Marathon bike unterm Hintern. Richtig leicht. Dabei hatte ich irgendwann mal das schwerste Rad mit dem DAWG...
Wäre aber mal ein Test, mit dem Stinker in unter ner Stunde auf den Ohly Turm! Ist aber auf jedenn Fall drin!

Man oh man, jetzt wollt ich mal Boarden gehen und in den Alpen ist es viel zu warm... Na Laut Ralf fällt ja im März der meiste Schnee. Waiting Period geht weiter...

Vieleicht klappt es ja am Samstag mit der Schlammrunde...

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (24. Februar 2010)

Sers

weis jemand wies jez im Wald ausschaut? Noch viel Matsch da?

Will morgen wahrscheinlich ma in Richtung Zwingenberger Rinne


Gruß

Christian


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2010)

Hi,

wir bracuehn wirklich mal einen Statusbericht. So langsam sollten wir mal wieder regelmäßig im Wald zum radeln sein. Ne so lagen Pause hatte ich noch nicht mal, als ich nit Rad gefahren bin..

Samstag sollte doch wohl mal passen: Schlamm ist egal! Ich bin dabei! Ansonten müsste man halt eine Runde unterhalb der Schneegrenze drehen.

Wie schaut`s aus? Mircro? Lange nicht gesehen!!!

Boarden sieht auch nicht gut aus: Oberstdorf meldet heute 14°.

Bis Samstag

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (25. Februar 2010)

Samstag bin ich mit dabei! Bis 16uhr hab ich Zeit! Muss morgen nur noch die Bremse entlüften.


----------



## Tribal84 (25. Februar 2010)

die meli webcam zeigt gerade 6,6 grad an.. da sollte kein schnee mehr sein..matsch ja. schnee nein.. hoffe ich


----------



## one track mind (25. Februar 2010)

ich war gerade mit yo!achim am toten mann und am auerbacher schloss. ersterer ist zwar etwas matschig aber gut fahrbar. füchse geht noch nix, die kicker sind zu weich und brauchen alle ne runderneuerung. der trail vom auerbacher schloss runter ist streckenweise fast trocken. in zwingenberg waren wir leider nicht, aber ich denke mal, da sind die bedingungen so, dass man mit renovieren anfangen kann. wie es ganz oben auf dem meli ausschaut, weiss ich auch nicht.

im grossen und ganzen würd ich sagen: surf`s up again

jemand morgen fahren?


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (25. Februar 2010)

So Chrischros und ich waren heute in der Zwingenberger Rinne und ich muss sagen eine geile Strecke 
Die Bedingungen waren naja, super kann man nicht sagen aber ziemlich trocken. Man konnte super fahren. Aber jetzt hats ja grad geregnet .

Grüße Ben


----------



## yo!achim (25. Februar 2010)

Bin Sa auf jeden dabei!
O mann war das gut heute Mittag 
Bis Toter Mann und Schloss schneefrei, bissi matschig aber teilweise auch erstaunlich trocken und fest. Füchse besser noch nicht, ist aber alles noch heil soweit. Sa dürfte weiter oben auch nicht mehr viel Schnee sein, den Rest shredden wir weg 

Ich hab Sa noch nix vor und schlage mal 12.00 am Rathaus vor, einfach so.....


----------



## ChrisChros (26. Februar 2010)

Ich bin leider raus...bin krank


Gruß 

Christian


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2010)

Hi,

12 Uhr sollte passen. Wir können ja für den (den Namen nenne ich nicht) 11:45 ausmachen. Dann sind alle Pünktlich da

Wird ja nicht mehr so früh dunkel, das sollte passen. Juhuu, endlich mal wieder ordentlich einsauen!

Na dann bis morgen. Wer ist denn noch mit am Start? 
Bitte bei Nichterscheinen schriftliche Entschuldigung der Eltern abgeben!


LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (26. Februar 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 12 Uhr sollte passen. Wir können ja für den (den Namen nenne ich nicht) 11:45 ausmachen. Dann sind alle Pünktlich da


Ich hätt ja gesagt, dann fahren wir einfach pünktlich los, das ist bestimmt ne wirksame Erziehungsmaßnahme 
Da ich aber dann wieder mal das Ekel wäre machen wir's doch so:
Sobald sich derjenige ankündigt, kommen alle anderen eben 15 min später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Februar 2010)

@Yo!achim
Und ich sag nur Silvester... 

Also, wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht... du weißt ja, wies weiter geht 



LarsLipp schrieb:


> Bitte bei Nichterscheinen schriftliche Entschuldigung der Eltern abgeben!
> LarsLipp



Das wird morgen nix, da meine im Gegensatz zu uns Skifahren sind.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich kann jetzt noch keine Uhrzeit Zusage machen aber ich werd morgen versuchen so oder so die klassische Feierabend Tour zu drehen.


----------



## Martin187 (26. Februar 2010)

Vollgas Buben!
Wenn ich morgen zeitig aufstehe, mir Bremsflüü kaufen gehe und die Bremse fixifixi entlüfte bin ich mit am Start!

Treffpunkt R.Haus?


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (26. Februar 2010)

Wo wollt ihr den morgen rumfahren?
Wäre soweit sich nichts dazwischenschiebt dabei.

Ben


----------



## yo!achim (26. Februar 2010)

@Martin187
Bei dem Matsch reicht auch eine Bremse, also mach hinne! 

@Mr.Nice
Da kannst Du diskutieren wie Du willst....... die Rathaus-Viertelstunde ist Programm bei Dir (zum Glück ist Sylvester nur einmal im Jahr) 
War das jetzt ne Absage für morgen?

@Micro767
Was'n das für ne wischi-waschi Aussage?  Könntest als Politiker durchgehn!

@Ginsterbusch1
Ohly Turm, Neuer T.M., F-Trail, Meli, der Klassiker halt, sofern keine anderen Vorschläge kommen. Ich wollte auch nochmal bei OTM in der Rinne vorbeischaun.

Also, 12.00 bin ich am Rathaus! (ich meinte 11.45 )

So, genug gestänkert 
Bis morsche oder auch net


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Februar 2010)

Hi,

hui, da freue ich mich doch mal wieder auf ne schöne Runde mit EUCH.

Jetzt geht es gleich mal die Pflicht zu erfüllen und noch Getränke zu holen.

Micro: Geb Bescheid, sonst fahr ich mit dem Auto nach Bensheim und geh nach dem radeln in die Sauna!

Na dann bis 12:00 äh 11:45

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2010)

Fahr mit dem Auto !

Wenn ich 12 Uhr, sorry 11:45 nicht am Rathaus bin ....


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Februar 2010)

@Yo!achim
Ja, nee is klar....

Für heute bin ich aber in der Tat weder um 11.45 Uhr noch um 12.15 Uhr am Start. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (27. Februar 2010)

Ich meld mich auch mal für 11:45Uhr bzw. 12Uhr an. Schon lange nicht mehr auf den Meli und Co. Trails im schneefreien Zustand gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2010)

Shit das wird eng, bin wohl ein paar Minuten hinter Euch


----------



## Martin187 (27. Februar 2010)

yhepa was ein Wetter. Seatpost und Lenker gekürzt, Bremse "gebleedet" und dicke Eier endlich mal wieder zu biken!
Dann bis gleuch!!


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2010)

Selbst für mich als Schlusslicht war es wieder mal richtig schön ! ! ! 8 Biker Hut ab !


----------



## ChrisChros (27. Februar 2010)

nächstes WE sinds hoffentlich 9 

wäre zu gern dabei gewesen...das wetter wa ja relativ geil
wie siehts matschtechnisch im Wald aus?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2010)

Doch noch ganz schön viel Matsch, am Ohly Turm sogar noch vereinzelt Schnee, auf dem Meli war ich dann nicht mehr mit


----------



## Tribal84 (27. Februar 2010)

meli waren nur kurze stücke vereist (stücke der straße) im wald war alles richtig griffig ..
schade das ich heute morgen keine zeit hatte.. wäre gern früher dabei gewesen... wollte nicht nur eure verabschiedung erleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2010)

Hier im Ried muss man schon alles festbinden


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (28. Februar 2010)

War mal jemand von euch in letzter Zeit in Weinheim aufm Hirschkopf?
Falls ja, wie sieht es den im Moment dort oben aus?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ja: war ne coole Runde Gestern. Man was für ein Start: gleich zu 8 unterwegs und mit Unterstützung einer Frau! Gruß an Katja, falls du mitließt. Immer schön melden, wenn du in der Nähe bist und Bock auf Biken hast!
Wer hat denn Gestern noch Matsch gesehen das bisserl da im Wald. Ich war echt erstaunt, wie trocken es ist. Der Wind heute bläßt auch noch die letzten Wasserpfützen trocken!

Na je nach Wetterdiesnt sieht es nach Schnee in den Bergen aus. Bin Donnerstag Abend wieder zurück und dann schauen wir mal...

Die Beie waren Gestern aber ordentlich schwer: der Meli hat mich dann ganz schön geschafft: und danach musst ich auch noch 2 Sekt und 3 Schnaps auf der sonnigen Strasse trinken! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2010)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> War mal jemand von euch in letzter Zeit in Weinheim aufm Hirschkopf?
> Falls ja, wie sieht es den im Moment dort oben aus?



Wir aus diesem Thema kommen da nur sehr sehr selten hin


----------



## yunim (3. März 2010)

Naechste Woche habe ich mir jeden Tag nen halben Tag frei genommen. 

dh ich muss erst um 1230h auf der Arbeit sein. Hat jemand Lust morgens 2-3h zu radeln?


----------



## yo!achim (3. März 2010)

yunim schrieb:


> Naechste Woche habe ich mir jeden Tag nen halben Tag frei genommen.
> 
> dh ich muss erst um 1230h auf der Arbeit sein. Hat jemand Lust morgens 2-3h zu radeln?



So früh und dann gleich 2-3h? Wer bist Du denn?


----------



## Martin187 (3. März 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Wer bist Du denn?



Ich wusste zu 100% das, das von dir kommen wird!


----------



## underdog01 (3. März 2010)

muhahahahahaha!!

Es geht wieder los!


----------



## PFADFINDER (3. März 2010)

der yo!achim - unser kettenhund grrrrrrrr


----------



## lukas3002 (3. März 2010)

Hey !
Chris Ben und Ich fahren am Samstag mim Zug zu Hibike weils da 15% auf klamotten gibt.
Noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (4. März 2010)

Hey, das war wirklich ne berechtigte Frage und keineswegs SO böse gemeint, kommt halt immer auf die Betonung an.
Ich hab nicht ausgeschlossen, dass "yunim" die nette Bikerin vom Samstag sein könnte, aber man sieht leider gar keine Angaben im Profil.
(obwohl seit 2005 im IBC !)
Ich hab Mo und Fr frei und würde auch ne frühe 2 - 3 Std. Runde drehen,
nur wüsste ich halt ganz gerne mit WEM !

Also, "yunim",wenn Du Katrin bist ist das o.k., wenn nicht, solltest Du mehr Infos preisgeben - ich fahre nicht gleich mit jedem der mal eben so zur Tür hineinpoltert


----------



## yunim (4. März 2010)

Ich heisse Fireball vom Team Saber Rider und die Starsheriffs... 

Nee Katrin bin ich nicht. Ich fahr mit nem alten Specialized Stumpjumper durch die Gegend.

Mirco muesst mich aber kennen, ich bin paar mal mit ihm gefahren.


----------



## Micro767 (4. März 2010)

Durchaus möglich, nur ich und mein Namens-Gedächtnis 

Wo und waren waren wir in etwa denn zusammen unterwegs ?


----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2010)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn morgen mit alternativen Beschäftigungen aus? Der Eva kommt und eventuell hätt ich mal wieder Bock auf klettern! Eventuell kann ich von den Nachbarn auch noch Gutscheine für den halben Preis aus dem Gutscheinbuch ergattern! Wetter wird ja wohl eher nicht so dolle.

Eventuell geht aber heute Nachmittag ne Runde!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yunim (5. März 2010)

Ich bin auch sonst immer fuer klettern zu haben. Naechsten Dienstag bin ich in der Kletterhalle in MA

Mirco: Du warst mit einer Frau unterwegs und ich mit nem gruenen Singlespeed.


----------



## one track mind (5. März 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Eventuell geht aber heute Nachmittag ne Runde!




dann sieht man sich vielleicht. ich bin schon ab mittags am meli unterwegs.


----------



## ChrisChros (5. März 2010)

also ich hab auch vor heut nachmittag ne Runde zu fahrn....wohin wollt ihr? also bei mir wirds wohl richtung zwingenberger Rinne gehn

Gruß

Christian


----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2010)

Hi,

hui, ist doch recht windig. Muss aber auch noch was schaffe hier, wird wohl eher nichts... Viel Spass im Wald.

Rinne ist für mich ja fast nichts mehr dabei zum hüpfen. Da muss ich erst noch üben...

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (5. März 2010)

yunim schrieb:


> Ich heisse Fireball vom Team Saber Rider und die Starsheriffs...
> 
> Nee Katrin bin ich nicht. Ich fahr mit nem alten Specialized Stumpjumper durch die Gegend.
> 
> Mirco muesst mich aber kennen, ich bin paar mal mit ihm gefahren.



Aha....., na dann....verheißungsvoller Name!
Ich glaub ich schlafe nächste Woche aus 
(nicht, weil Du nicht Katrin bist, sondern weil es scheißkalt ist und bleibt)
Außerdem rebelliert mein Magen :kotz:   und ich meld mich bis auf weiteres ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_kite (6. März 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> (...sondern weil es scheißkalt ist und bleibt)
> Außerdem rebelliert mein Magen :kotz:   und ich meld mich bis auf weiteres ab.



Gute Besserung! 

@all: Bei uns ist übrigens schon WIEDER alles weiss,
bis morgen wird wohl auch der Felsberg, Kaiserturm & Co. 
ordentlich gezuckert sein... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. März 2010)

@Black Kite
Gezuckert!! Man, man, man was für ein Winter dieses Jahr...

Gut, dass ich gestern und Mittwoch bei schönem Wetter, ohne Wind und ohne SCHNEE noch ne Runde gefahren bin

@LarsLipp
Morgen früh HI und dann Schlittenfahren??

@Yo!achim
Gute Besserung.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (6. März 2010)

:kotz:


----------



## LarsLipp (7. März 2010)

Hi,

Micro: gut gesagt. Man oh man. Man sollte nicht glauben, dass ich noch nicht Snowboarden war, wegen Schneemangel. Nächstes Jahr fahr ich in zum großen Brocken oder so: Ich pfeif auf die Alpen.

Na so 2 bis 3 Wochenenden sind ja noch, aber ich glaub ich fahr an Ostern ans Meer. Wenigstens ist das noch schön warm!

Na mal sehen, wann wir yunim mal kennenlernen. Wir sind da nicht so wie der Joachim: mit uns kannst du immer fahren, wenn du kannst...

Na dann noch nen schönen Nachmittag:

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (7. März 2010)

An Ostern fahren wir weg zum biken


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (9. März 2010)

Gibt es gerade einen aktuellen Statusbericht ausm Wald?
Meint ihr die Rinne dürfte fahrbar sein? Oder rutsch ich schon aus der Anfahrt ?

Grüße, Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_kite (9. März 2010)

Hi Ben, 

war am Sonntag mit`m Hardtail mal am Felsberg, die Trails dort waren 
RELATIV gut fahrbar (Pulverschnee), mit fast abgefahrenen Minions 
war es aber teilweise schon ein Kampf... 

Durch die leichten Tauphasen tagsüber und die kalten Nächte 
kann es jedoch sein, daß manche Stellen mittlerweile vereist sind!

Ergo: FRÜHLING? HALLO? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## ChrisChros (11. März 2010)

war grad ma am F-Trail und am Toten Mann, is total matschig und teilweise liegt noch Schnee 
am F-Trail liegt auch noch ein relativ großer langer baum vorm ersten Anlieger, muss man wohl wegsägen

Gruß Christian


----------



## lukas3002 (11. März 2010)

Dann würd ich ma sagen wenns morgen nich regnet gehn wir baum kaputtmachen und streeten oder?


----------



## jatschek (11. März 2010)

Geht mal besser die Bäume zersägen. Unten am Northshore liegen noch zwei so große Brocken. Und das zersägen(zernagen) sollte ja fürn Biber kein Problem sein oder?


----------



## Martin187 (11. März 2010)

Ich geh erst was zersägen wenn ich danach biken kann. 
Am WE solls ja nicht grade gut werden.

Gruß


----------



## ChrisChros (11. März 2010)

Seh ich genauso, kein Bock bei dem Wetter hochzufahrn
Wenns wider trockener ist fahr ich eh erstma in der Rinne

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tribal84 (12. März 2010)

wie sieht es in bensheim aus ? schneit es? in la war gott sei dank nichts.. aber wie es es aussieht kommt noch was


----------



## ChrisChros (12. März 2010)

also im Moment schneits net...sin so ca. 1 Grad


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. März 2010)

Hi , das mit dem Holz im Trail hat sich heute morgen erledigt 
Mein kleiner und ich waren mit dem F-Moped spazieren .


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2010)

Hi Prinz,

dafür wirst du zum König ernannt.

Na nächste Woche wird das Wetter sicherlich richtig GUT! Dann komm ich bestimmt in den Schnee.

Man Oh man, was für ne Trüber Suppe hier. Aber dafür hab ich jetzt schon fleissig Gartenarbeit erledigt.

Mr Nice: Morgen HI?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (13. März 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Hi , das mit dem Holz im Trail hat sich heute morgen erledigt
> Mein kleiner und ich waren mit dem F-Moped spazieren .



Sehr geil! Danke 
Wenns nicht all zu sehr pisst, weiß ich was ich morgen mache...


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. März 2010)

@SRX-Prinz
!!

@LarsLipp
Morgen früh HI sollte passen. Lt. Wetterprognose soll`s am Montag knapp 30cm Neuschnee in Lech/Zürs http://www.zamg.ac.at/skiwetter/tabelle.php?10&land=VBG bzw. im Kleinwalsertal http://www.zamg.ac.at/skiwetter/tabelle.php?5&land=VBG geben!!

@jatschek
Ich war gerade ne kl. Runde Fürstenlager- Toter Mann - Melibokus fahren... von staub trocken bis schön matschig und noch total vereisst alles dabei
ABER, es gibt ja bekanntl. kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlechte Kleidung!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (13. März 2010)

Seh ich genauso, teilweise muss man noch dazu den inneren Schweinhund überreden aber dann klappt das Biken auch bei Mistwetter. 

Mal schauen wie "mistig" es morgen wird.


----------



## Black_kite (14. März 2010)

@SRX-Prinz:  
Ich bevorzuge dazu die etwas lautlosere Variante, 
wenn auch die kleine Stihl SEHR reizt... 

@jatschek: Zum Thema Wetter


jatschek schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso, teilweise muss man noch dazu den inneren Schweinhund überreden aber dann klappt das Biken auch bei Mistwetter.
> 
> Mal schauen wie "mistig" es morgen wird.



*Zustimm*

War heute mit nem Kumpel auch erst am Hometrail, da der aber noch zu verschneit war 
und wir nicht unbedingt dort "Hinweise" geben wollten, drehten wir ne kleine Runde 
zum Ohly-Turm.

Die Bedingungen waren oben auf den Trails zwar auch nicht sooo toll, aber besser als 
gar nichts! (war zufällig jemand auf Fat Alberts unterwegs?)

Gerade bei den Uphills und dem (Schnee-)Matsch ist es augenblicklich recht anstrengend, 
teilweise hätte ich das Hardtail gerne einfach in die Botanik geworfen... 

Aber: 
Zur Wochenmitte hin soll es wirklich frühlingshaft werden! 
Blöd ist nur, das die Bergstraße davon erfahrungsgemäß früher
"heimgesucht" wird, als der angrenzende Odenwald...

Ride On, 
Sven


----------



## Tribal84 (14. März 2010)

so wie es aussieht könnte sich das wetter heute wirklich halten ... und ich muss aufn 50ten geburtstag..soo nen misst


----------



## ChrisChros (14. März 2010)

sieht eig ganz gut aus....Rinne müsste gehn
wenns heut Mittag von der Zeit her hinhaut fahr ich mal da hoch

Gruß Christian


----------



## jatschek (14. März 2010)

Werd auch am Meli unterwegs sein. Vielleicht sieht man sich wieder an der Rinne.


----------



## ChrisChros (14. März 2010)

wär cool, schätze ma dass wir ab 15 Uhr oben sind

Gruß Christian


----------



## jatschek (14. März 2010)

Du meinst unten oder? Oben ist aufm Meli, die Rinne ist nicht oben.  

Ich mach mich jetzt fertig und fahr los. Bis später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (15. März 2010)

Zwerge im Wald !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. März 2010)

, früh übt sich wer ein guter Shore-Bauer werden will.


----------



## Tribal84 (16. März 2010)

schöne bilder 
wenn ich die shore gerade sehe ich hab noch hasendraht irgendwo im keller .


----------



## Martin187 (16. März 2010)

Nix Hasendraht. Sowas kommt mir nicht auf den Shore!

Pewi danke an dich und den kleinen Mann für die größe Arbeit.

Will mich ja nicht selbst loben, aber da habe ich echt einen stabielen Shore gebaut wenn er sogar einen Baumeinschlag verkraftet!

Ich hoffe nur das Wetter passt bald wieder, dass wird bald wieder über den Trail heizen können!


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (16. März 2010)

So ich muss mich für die nächsten Wochen abmelden.
Der sche*ß Rahmen ist grad eben gebrochen.

Ben


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. März 2010)

@ginsterbusch1
Wie Rahmen gebrochen?? War doch gerade eben noch in Action``?

Etwa einmal zuviel ins Flat gesprungen??

Aber einen netten transportablen Holzkicker habt ihr euch da gebaut!!

Sagt das nächste mal bescheid wenn ihr ihn aufstellt.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (16. März 2010)

Bitte , bitte kein Problem , ich wollte auch mal was leisten 
Der Shore ist der Hammer er hat vom dem Baum keine Schaden genommen 
Wir waren heute wieder im Wald und haben oberhalb einen kleine Rampe über den alten Baum gebastelt . Könnt ja mal eine Testfahrt machen und berichten da ich mit dem Kinderanhänger nicht springen wollte  

@Ginsterbusch1: kann man ihn vieleicht schweißen ?!


----------



## ChrisChros (16. März 2010)

@ginsterbusch1
krasser scheis, aber sei froh dasses nur an dem kleinen ding passiert is...an nem größeren wär des fatal gewesen

@SRX-Prinz
woha da werden die dicken geschütze aufgefahrn  danke

morgen mittag gehts in die Rinne...vllt hat ja jemand lust mit/vorbei zu kommen

Gruß Christian


----------



## lukas3002 (16. März 2010)

ja Bens Hinterbau auf der Bremsseite is schrott



Gibts denn noch schöne Plätze wo wir die Rampe aufstellen können?


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (16. März 2010)

so also jaja mein neues "Problem"

@ Mr. Nice des war aus nem versuchten manual rausgebremst und zack... hats hinten knacks gemacht



> @Ginsterbusch1: kann man ihn vieleicht schweißen ?!


 
hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber Alu schweißen , kann das hier jemand oder kennt man jemanden der es kann?





so hier sieht man die Bruchstelle ein bisschen. Hat irgendjemand hilfreiche Tipps???

Grüße, Ben


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2010)

Hi,

nen TIP: ja, die Premium Baumarktmarke Kona, da bricht so schnell nix!

Schweißen würd ich das nur wenn ich den Rahmen sofort verkauf! Gibt'S noch Garantie?

So langsam kommt wohl jetzt der Frühling. Jupie. Die Uhr wird ja auch bald umgestellt!

Dann mal noch nen schönen Abend

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (16. März 2010)

Rahmenbruch SAUBER!

Also für Specialized und Kona würde ich die Hand ins feuer legen da weder bei mir noch bei Yo!achim und auch beim Aff noch nie was gebrochen ist!

Also ich bin Ende der Woche sicher auf Bike unterwegs. Ich hoffe bei den Füchsen ist es bis dahin so trocken das ich mal wieder Gas geben kann!


----------



## underdog01 (17. März 2010)

Wie es der Zufall will, möchte ich gerade ein Specialized verkaufen!  --> Bikemarkt

Warum ich mich aber eigentlich mal wieder zu Wort melde hier:

Ich habe am WE frei!
Schnee und Regen haben angeblich ebenfalls frei!

Geht was bei Euch in Bens'em? 
Hat jemand Bock mal zu mir in die Gegend zu kommen? 
Hat Beerfelden offen?


----------



## Tribal84 (17. März 2010)

endlich wird es warm. bin aber im ruhrpott biken .. schade

hätte den fuchstrail gerne mal ohne schnee gesehen


----------



## one track mind (17. März 2010)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Hat Beerfelden offen?




nein. da lag am wochenende noch schnee. bis nächstes woende ist der da vielleicht auch mal abgetaut...


----------



## ChrisChros (17. März 2010)

naja der Schnee dürfte am F Trail weg sein...bei den temperaturen
aber der Trail is bestimmt noch verdammt matschig und in nem schlechten Zustand

wir sin heut mittag in der Rinne en bissel was bauen/sanieren...da isses trockener

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (17. März 2010)

@SRX-Prinz
Danke auch 
Schön dass noch jemand mit anpackt außer den üblichen Verdächtigen 

@Ginsterbusch1
Ich kann Alu schweißen, aber das ist mir zu gewagt. Scheinbar hat Poison an der Materialqualität gespart. 

@ChrisChros
Heute kann ich nicht, aber morgen schau ich mal in der Z-Rinne vorbei, so ab 17.00.

@underdog01
Wird Zeit dass wir uns warm fahren für Finale, fühle mich nich grad fitt und hab Übergewicht. Denke aber dass wir uns am WE in und um Bensem rumtreiben. Nach so langer Zeit geht man nicht gleich fremd


----------



## Micro767 (17. März 2010)

Und was geht konkret am WE ?

Samstag 12 Uhr Fehle 12:15 Rathaus ?

Oder Sonntag ? Ein Tag fahr ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte.


----------



## ChrisChros (17. März 2010)

so wir ham den "Drop" in der Rinne vor dem ersten großen fahrbaren Setp up en bissel erweitert, also net einfach drüber heizen...man fliegt relativ weit

@yo!achim
bin morgen ab 15 oder 16 Uhr oben, wir sehn uns dann

@Micro767
Samstag 12 Uhr wär ich mit dabei

Gruß Christain


----------



## Martin187 (17. März 2010)

Guden, I think i will probably also in the Zwingenberg groove to ride my ****ing winter dusy bike.

Dann mis moje.

Yo! ich meld mich mal, vielleicht können wir zusammen fahren.

See yaaa


----------



## air aff (19. März 2010)

hi einer lust am sa oder so auf em fuchstrail heizen zu gehen


----------



## ChrisChros (19. März 2010)

Wenns Wetter hält fahr ich morgen um die Mittagszeit hoch


----------



## Micro767 (19. März 2010)

Ich will ja touren morgen, melde mich vom Frühstückstisch aus. 
Bekommen gleich Besuch und hoffentlich wird es nicht zuuu spät und zu viel Alk


----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2010)

Hi,

bin morgen auch gerne bei ner Runde dabei: Micro sauf net soo viel

Wenn es regnet dann nicht, aber das Wetter wird schon!

Noch jemand bei der "normalen" Tour mit am Start?

12:00 Fehle passt dann schon, gerne aber auch früher, ich will vieleicht noch an den See...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2010)

Oh Man,

es regnet ja wirklich ein wenig. Na warten wir mal dynamisch ab, fahren würd ich schon gerne, aber nur bei Nichtregen. Ein paar TGropfen stören aber nicht!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2010)

@Micro767
Und fertig mit Frühstücken?? 

@LarsLipp
Was geht heute mittag bei dir``??

Ich würde gegen 14.45 Uhr ne Runde fahren wenn`s Wetter so bleibt. Hab allerd. wahrs. noch jemanden dabei der eher in die Kat. Einsteiger zuzuordnen ist...

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (20. März 2010)

ach jo, sonnenschein hier in bensem...ich mach mir jez was zu mittagessen und dann schwing ich mich aufn Sattel

vllt sieht man sich ja

Gruß Christian


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2010)

@ChrisChros
Und unterwegs gewesen??

Man, man, man seh ich jetzt aus!! Ich hab gedacht, dass würde auch wieder aufhören zu regnen... so kann man sich täuschen!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (20. März 2010)

jo war am F-Trail en paar ma fahren, dann bin ich rüber aufn Melibokus...auf dem Weg da hoch hat mich der Regen auch erwischt

riesen Sauerei !

Gruß Christian


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2010)

Hi,

man was für ein schitt Wetter. Frankreich meldet auch nix gutes, da bin ich vieleicht auch bei ner Biketour über Ostern dabei! Hoffentlich ist dieses April Wetter bald rum!

Noch nen schönen Sonntag, ich bin für heute raus... Ist auch nett schlimm bei dem Wetter...

Vielge Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## one track mind (21. März 2010)

geht heute jemand fahren? hätte schon bock auf ne kleine runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2010)

Bitte meine Abwesenheit in jeder Hinsicht zu entschuldigen, bin Freitag Nacht brutal abgestürzt


----------



## ChrisChros (21. März 2010)

@one track mind

wenns Wetter hält will ich heut mittag ne Runde fahrn, in welche Richtung willst du denn?


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2010)

Ich düse jetzt mit meiner Holden nach Hemsbach einmal raus einmal runter und zurück


----------



## Martin187 (21. März 2010)

Guden, Ich mach mich gegen 15Uhr mit einem Kumpel auf zum Meli.

Gruß M.


----------



## ChrisChros (21. März 2010)

ihr könnt ja am F Trail vorbeischaun 
bin ab ~ 16 Uhr mim Ben da oben


----------



## Martin187 (21. März 2010)

Hi
Wir waren nur auf Meli und in der Rinne.

Ist der Fzchstrail wieder befahrbar?

Sobald die Ferien anfangen werde ich mit der renovierung beginnen.


----------



## ChrisChros (21. März 2010)

ja es geht, is halt relativ feucht
wir sin die ersten 4 gesprungen, der Anlieger war ok, es ham sich keine Rillen etc gebildet

bin die erste Hälfte der ersten Woche und die komplette 2te Woche net da...also ich kann net viel helfen

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (21. März 2010)

Fuchstrail renovieren 
Ich bin dabei. Der sieht mittlerweile wirklich ziemlich schlimm aus . Einer der Anlieger ist teilweise durchgesackt und der 4te Double sieht ordentlich mitgenommen aus.

Grüße, Ben

*Juhu mein Bike lebt wieder *


----------



## Tribal84 (22. März 2010)

war ne schöne kleine tour gestern 
perfektes wetter ...


----------



## Micro767 (22. März 2010)

Ich werd mich morgen mal mit einer Feierabend Runde ab Weinheim, sprich direkt von der Arbeit versuchen. 

Geplant ist von Weinheim in den vorderen Odenwald bis zur Starkenburg in Heppenheim und der Rückweg ? ? ? Schaun mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2010)

Ich würde morgen Abend mit Lampe ne Runde fahren gehen. Startzeit 18.00 Uhr am Rathaus...

Hier mal noch was für unsere Finale Jungs zur Einstimmung

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4750 Part 1
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4776 Part 2
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4794 Part 3
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4870 Part 4 = Video der Woche am 01.03.2010

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. März 2010)

Sorry 18:15 war ich an der Jägerrast, kurz nach 19 Uhr wieder am Auto in Weinheim, nach der Fahrzeit von 3:11  bin schon so um 15:30 los


----------



## Martin187 (23. März 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen Abend mit Lampe ne Runde fahren gehen. Startzeit 18.00 Uhr am Rathaus...
> 
> Hier mal noch was für unsere Finale Jungs zur Einstimmung
> 
> ...



Deshalb würde ich mir so gerne eine HERO GoPro HD kaufen!
HEUL!
Will auch so fette Videos machen!


War heute am Fuchstrail. Die ersten 5 gingen locker von der Hand wie wenn nie Winter gewesen wäre! GEIL!

Meli war eine Katasrophe! Kaum kommt die Sonne raus liegen ca. 364 Stöcke schön auf der Strecke! Naja haben alles weggeräumt.

Gruß


----------



## ChrisChros (24. März 2010)

War heut am ohly und f trail, war ziemlich gut zu fahren
Nutze morgen noma des gute Wetter mit Ben aus, wir wollen Ohly - F trail - meli/Rinne fahren
los gehts zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr, wenn noch jmd Lust hat einfach bescheid sagen

Gruß Christian


----------



## yo!achim (24. März 2010)

@Mr.Nice
Danke für die Info 
Scheint als sollte man was Dickes mit nach Finale nehmen, zumal wir 3 Tage shutteln. 

Da werd ich morgen früh doch gleich mal den neuen Bock zum Ohly hochkurbeln und mal die längst überfällige Jungfernfahrt vornehmen!
Hab spät die Woche und WE früh bis 17.00 , aber ab nächste Woche ist ja länger hell, da geht wieder was


----------



## lukas3002 (24. März 2010)

Hmm ich war heut mit Ben und Chris am Fuchstrail und hab mal gedacht ich sag den Bäumen hallo

Die Zähne hab ich zwar noch aber Mein vorderes Laufrad hat gut gelitten
kann also n bischen dauern bis ich wieder Unterwegs bin.


----------



## Tribal84 (26. März 2010)

jemand schon ne idee fürs weekend .. wenns wetter so bleibt  natürlich *******


----------



## lukas3002 (26. März 2010)

hmm also ich hab n neues vorderrad und werd vllt wenns besser wird(wetterbericht sieht aber schlecht aus) ma meinen Vater zu ner Reise nach Bad Wildbad überreden.


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. März 2010)

Kann einer mal bitte das Wasser abstellen!!! Es nervt.... 

@Yo!achim
Mit richtiger Lampe geht immer was 

@LarsLipp
Morgen früh HI??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2010)

HI,

man oh man, kann das nicht wo anders regnen? 

@Mr: ja, bin in HI! Wenigsten ein bisschen bewegen.

War gestern wieder ne kleine Runde mit der besseren hälfte Joggen, ist aber kein Ausgleich fürs radeln.

Und die Besserung ist immer noch nicht in Sicht.

Na dann nnoch nen schönen Sonntag

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (28. März 2010)

Bei uns scheint gerade die Sonne, ätsch!!! Werde aber heute trotzdem nicht biken. 

Ab nächste Woche habe ich wieder ein Auto. Dann lass ich mich mal wieder bei euch blicken.

Guden.


----------



## one track mind (28. März 2010)

posten hier jetzt nur noch die, die *nicht* biken gehen? also ich werd heute noch ne runde fahren. noch jemand?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2010)

Hey,

mal ein Wortspiel am Rande: Mit Lampe geht was, aber mit mit Licht nicht immer.

Man oh man, ich glaub ich trink jetzt mal nen Schnaps auf gutes Wetter!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## underdog01 (28. März 2010)

one track mind schrieb:


> posten hier jetzt nur noch die, die *nicht* biken gehen? also ich werd heute noch ne runde fahren. noch jemand?



Ich habe heute morgen schon knappe 50km runter gespult, allerdings nicht in Eurem sondern in unserem Odenwald... 

Finale kann kommen, ich bin soweit wieder fit...


----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2010)

War gerade mir meiner Holden unterwegs im Odenwald schee war´s trotz oder wegen dem Schlamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2010)

@LarsLipp
Sehr witziges Wortspiel, Respekt 

Man könnte fast meinen du hättest vorm posten schon einen getrunken

Ich war dann auch noch ne Runde Meli fahren und was soll ich sagen. Erstaunlich trocken, obwohl`s ja schon in den letzten Tage ordentl. geregnet hatte.

@Underdog01
Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6985133&postcount=1256

So Bilder erwarten wir dann auch 

Dann mal noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Tribal84 (28. März 2010)

ich war auch mit meinem frauchen am meli biken ab um halb 3 .. war super


----------



## Micro767 (29. März 2010)

Wir waren zwischen Hemsbach und der Starkenburg unterwegs, mal was anderes und für die Holde nicht ganz so steil.


----------



## Tribal84 (29. März 2010)

wollen die woche auch mal ne tour fahren mal sehen was uns einfällt


----------



## yo!achim (29. März 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hey,
> mal ein Wortspiel am Rande: Mit Lampe geht was, aber mit mit Licht nicht immer.



Ha!Ha!  Naja, wer austeilt soll auch einstecken können, oder wie war das gemeint?

@Mr.Nice
Die Lampe, die meine vom Suff verursachte Nachtblindheit erhellt, gibt's nicht und wird es niemals geben! 
Ich arbeite dafür Schicht und war letzte Woche vier mal am Ohly-Turm 
Wie fährt sich denn die französische Edelforke?
An meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk klebt der erste Dreck 

Freitag früh mach ich nen Abstecher zu den Kollegen im Nordost-Odenwald. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## underdog01 (29. März 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Freitag früh mach ich nen Abstecher zu den Kollegen im Nordost-Odenwald. Jemand Interesse?



Och jo! Sau cool! Wann schlägst Du ein?

Kommt der S. aus M. auch mit?


----------



## LarsLipp (29. März 2010)

Hi,

@ Joachim: Nee, so war das nicht gemeint...

Wenn das Wetter passt klingt das nicht schlecht, mal wieder was anderes sehen.

Ist heute noch jemand unterwegs? Bin gerade am Überlegen und hab keine richtige Lust auf`s Studio: OK, Duschen und eine Runde Sauna vieleicht..

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (29. März 2010)

one track mind schrieb:


> posten hier jetzt nur noch die, die *nicht* biken gehen? also ich werd heute noch ne runde fahren. noch jemand?



Jetzt noch meine späte Reaktion: Genau genommen, war ich doch biken. Musste während meiner Sonntags-Schraub-Aktion die Bikes auch mal testen und bin immerhin mind. 1 km vor der Haustür gefahren. Jeder tag auf dem Bike ist ein guter Tag, kann ich da nur sagen.

Freitag im Nord-Ost-ODW bin ich doch mal konkret dabei. 
Und Gardasee Ende April steht auch. 

Fährt wer dieses Jahr zum Dirtmasters nach Winterberg?


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. März 2010)

@Yo!achim
Was hast du/ihr vor am Freitag zu fahren??

@LarsLipp
Und noch ne Runde fahren gewesen``?? 

Schauen wir mal was das Wetter die Woche über noch so macht.... aber wenn das hier stimmt http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/2669x27-d3.html dann wird`s eher nix mit Freitag.

Morgen bin ich erstmal in München CL- schauen

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (29. März 2010)

Hey, es soll vielleicht Schneeregen geben. Ich weiß jetzt wirklich nicht, was du hast?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (29. März 2010)

@Pfadfinder
Hmh, wie wär`s mit 18° und Sonnenschein?? Es ist dann schließlich April...

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (29. März 2010)

Vielleicht ist die Vorhersage nur ein Aprilscherz - oder das Wetter. Aber es gibt ja bekanntlich nur schlechte Kleidung, gelle.


----------



## Martin187 (30. März 2010)

Guden,
Ich mach mich jetzt auf zu den Füchsen. Will mal mit dem Frühjahrsputz beginnen!

Gruß M


----------



## Martin187 (30. März 2010)

Guden,
Ich mach mich jetzt auf zu den Füchsen. Will mal mit dem Frühjahrsputz beginnen!

Gruß M


----------



## whitesheepmtb (31. März 2010)

Hi leute, wollt mich mal wieder melden, bin das WE in Gernsheim mit meinem Bike und hätte Freitag mittag ab 13 uhr oder Sonntag morgen so ab 9/10 Uhr Zeit für ne kleine Ausfahrt so 2 bis 3 stunden Melibokus oder so.
Wenn ihr lust Zeit habt oder selbst wo fahrt würde ich mich freun wenn ihr euch meldet.

LG

Torsten


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. März 2010)

Hallo , hat zufällig einer von euch einen Entlüftungskit der bei einer Formula ( K18 ) passt und würde mir denn mal leihen


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. März 2010)

@SRX-Prinz
Setz dich mal mit Martin187 in Verbindung. Er hat mein`s noch.... kannst dir auch gerne mal ausleihen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (31. März 2010)

@yo!achim und underdog - wie schaut es denn am Freitag aus? Wetter soll ja ganz nett werden - wenn man das so ausdrücken kann. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall am Start.

@ Rest - will euch auch mal bei uns begrüßen dürfen


----------



## underdog01 (31. März 2010)

Ich habe Freitag-Vormittag fest im Programm. 
Wenn's Wetter passt fahre ich.
09:00h als Start fände ich sehr nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (1. April 2010)

Bin dabei! egal wann/ egal wo!


@Yoachim: Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## PFADFINDER (1. April 2010)

Na dan auch mal von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Und bis morsche. 

@ underdog - bist du heute mittag dahoam. Ich bin in Zimmern.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. April 2010)

@ Mr.Nice : Danke für die Info , wende mich mal bei ihm melden .
@ Yoachim : Von mir auch alles gute .


----------



## underdog01 (1. April 2010)

@Yo!
Habe zwar gestern Nacht schon eine SMS geschrieben, doppelt hält aber besser:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

@Pfad
Keine Ahnung, ruf einfach mal an...

Noch 4 Mal schlafen, 
dann geht's ab in den Süden!


----------



## yo!achim (1. April 2010)

Danke schön 

@underdog01
9.00 Uhr ist ganz schön früh! Na gut....

Wer mit mir fahrn will, um 8.15 vor meiner Garage (für Mr.Nice: 8.00  )
Gebt bitte Bescheid wer mitkommt, ich montiere dann evtl. den Radträger, damit die Karre nicht noch vor'm Urlaub eingesaut wird.


----------



## Micro767 (1. April 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag ! 

Wir fahren heute noch in die Pfalz über Ostern zum biken  egeal wie das Wetter wird 

http://web.mac.com/mtb_bikeparkhostel/iWeb/www.bikeparkhostel.de/Das Konzept.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (1. April 2010)

@ underdog: bin dann doch nicht beim killer. Bereite mich gerade auf mein Ostergeschenk vor - Versicherung, Anmeldung etc. 

<GIER. SABBER>. Ab Dienstag hab ich dann mein neues Spielzeug. </GIER. SABBER>

Treffen um 9.00 Uhr FH oder bei Dir? Ich reise mit dem Bike zum FH an. Muss also auch um 8.15 los.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (1. April 2010)

@ Yoachim   Alles Gute auch von mir 

Wo wollt ihr denn morgen fahren? Hätte auch Interesse, wo auch immer?

Grüße, Ben


----------



## yo!achim (1. April 2010)

Wir fahren im Nord-Ost-Odenwald, in der Nähe von Groß Zimmern, Dieburg....
Nicht so viel Hm am Stück, ne Rinne gibt's da auch (die Hohl oder so ä.)
mit ein paar netten Spaßelementen......
Zur Abwechslung mal was anderes, außerdem wollen wir noch den anstehenden Urlaub bequatschen.

In mein Auto passen vier Mann + Bike, wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst....


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (1. April 2010)

@ Yoachim   Also wenn du mich mitnehmen könntest wäre des ziemlich cool. 

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Black_kite (1. April 2010)

@yo!achim: GLÜCKWUNSCH 

Die "Hohl" würde mich auch reizen, wo im "Nordostodenwald" trefft Ihr Euch? 
9:00 Uhr ist halt schon ordentlich, mal sehen... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## ChrisChros (1. April 2010)

Gude

bin wieder für 2 Tage in der Stadt

@yo!achim. alles gute 

der Ausflug in den n o Odenwald hört sich ganz gut an, aber anscheinend is die Karre schon voll, bin dann morgen hier in der Gegend unterwegs

Gruß Christian


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2010)

Hi,

na dann schließe ich mich an: Alles gute zum Geburtstag: Trink mal ein Bierchen für mich. OK, trink 2!

Ich will auf jedenn Fall hier mal wieder ne RUnde drehen, wegfahren wird nichts, da ich Nachmittags nach Mannheim auf nen Geburtstag geh. Würde so 11:00 Uhr als Startzeit Rathaus / Fürstenlager vorschlagen.

Jemand mit am Start? AUf jedenn Fall will ich 2 Hügel mitnehmen, muss mal langsam Futt werden, dann spar ich mir heute auch dsa spinning!

Mr Nice: in HI geh ich aber!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (1. April 2010)

Bin für morgen raus! Osterbrunch um 11Uhr in Mannheim! Wäre sau gerne mit gekommen!
Dann haut mal für mich mit rein!

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. April 2010)

@Underdog01
Start bei euch um 09.00 Uhr ist schon unmenschlich  früh!! Und das auch noch an einem Feiertag....

Da bin ich leider raus.

Dir/Euch aber viel Spass morgen und natürl. in Finale*neid*!!

@Pfadfinder
Gab`s eine neue Kiste?? Was hast du dir für eins geholt??

@LarsLipp
11.00 Uhr klingt nach einer humanen Zeit Treffen wir uns bei mir oder am Rathaus??

@Micro767
Viel Spass in der Pfalz. Drück euch die Daumen, dass das Wetter passt,

Gruss und Frohe Ostern
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (1. April 2010)

@ Mr. Nice - ja, Ost-GTI - oder genauer OctaviaRS. Wieder Kombi (klar), wieder schwarz (was sonst?) und mit viel Schnick und Schnack. Ach ja, und mit Anhängerkupplung - ganz wichtig, die Bikes kommen ab jetzt hinten drauf. Nächstes WE komme ich dann mal wieder nach Bensheim. 

Gruß und viele Eier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (2. April 2010)

war ne nette Runde im Nord Ost Odenwald 
bin jetzt erstmal ne Woche in Vorarlberg skifahrn, viel Spaß in Finale

Gruß Christian


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2010)

Hi,

auch bei uns am Lokal Spot war es ne Tollle Runde. Ich find es ist immer nich das Beste Bike Revier! Ich  habe ja aber auch sonst noch nisht so viel gesehen. OK, ein Ausflug lohnt auch immer!

Ja, den Reisenden viel Spass in Italien, ich hab jetzt erst kapiert, das es am Meer ist. 

Wetter sieht ja heute wieder mal trübe aus. Man muss wirklioch jeden Sonnenstrahl nutzen!

Wenn es zum Montag besser wird bin ich wieder am Start!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. April 2010)

@LarsLipp
Jipp, war gestern ne schöne Runde. Lustig auch, dass wir noch Wawa und Verena getroffen haben. 

Allerdings merke ich heute die 4 Std. von gestern ganz schön....

Mal schauen was das Wetter die Tage so macht. Montag wäre ich evtl. auch am Start.

Hab im übrigen ein Bild von Hr. Underdog01 von gestern entdeckt





Scheint so, als ob die Jungs auch Spass gehabt hätten

@Pfadfinder
Den RS hast dir doch nur gekauft um schneller bei uns zu sein

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (3. April 2010)

Abend, langsam reden meine Oberschenkel wieder mit mir 
war eine tolle Runde


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2010)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn heute aus? Wetter sieht im Moment ja noch gut aus.
Sollen wir ne Runde fahren?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. April 2010)

@LarsLipp
Bin dabei Treffpunkt 11.30 Uhr bei mir.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (5. April 2010)

Ich geh um halb 1 fahren! Toter Mann , meli. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. April 2010)

@Martin187
Man, man man war heute Slalom fahren angesagt.... ungl. viele Spaziergänger

War wahrs. auch der Grund warum wir uns nicht gesehen haben

@Micro767
Und was gibt`s aus der Pfalz zu berichten??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (5. April 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Martin187
> Man, man man war heute Slalom fahren angesagt.... ungl. viele Spaziergänger
> 
> War wahrs. auch der Grund warum wir uns nicht gesehen haben



Ja war wirklich krass heute! Hab am SingleTrail hinterm Schloss fast einen umgenietet!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upside-Down (6. April 2010)

Hi, zusammen.

Ich war gestern auch an der Bergstraße biken.
Über Kirchberg, Sportplatz, toter Mann zum Ohlyturm, Schloß und Melibokus.
Trotz sehr kalten Wetters (zum Wandern) waren doch sehr viele Spaziergänger unterwegs. Das kennt man sonst nur vom 1 Mai.

Aber endlich konnte man wieder mit kurzen Hosen radeln.
Hoffentlich wird es nächstes WE noch besser.

Wo wir grade über die Bergstraße reden, wer kennt gute Gasthöfe auf dem Weg nach Michelstadt / Erbach ?


----------



## PFADFINDER (6. April 2010)

Tja, ich war gestern auch bei uns biken und habe innerhalb von 2 Stunden NIEMANDEN gesehen. Der NO-Odenwald hat also auch Vorteile. Zwar gibt es kaum Trails, dafür aber auch keine Spaziergänger. 

Komme am WE doch nicht vorbei - fahre kurzfristig ins Montafon 

Und hier noch ein Appetizer für unseren eventuellen Trip nach Leogang Saalbach im Juli. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2byV0NfeuGU"]YouTube- Bikepark Leogang: Highlight cut, early season 2009[/nomedia]


----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2010)

Hi,

@Upside-Down: wieso erst jetzt mit kurzen Hosen? Frag mal den Jatschek, der schickt seinen Bruder bei Minusgraden im T-Shirt in den Wald. (Hose selbstverständlich auch kurz!)
Spass beiseite, melde dich doch vor dem fahren hier. Gasthöfe kennen wir nicht, wir grillen immer nach dem Radeln. Oder wir essen ein Stückchen Himbeersahne! Hatte am Montag wieder Glück: es gab Kuchen vom Nachbarn: Bienenstich und Schokotorte, danach bei den Eltern noch Nusszopf.
Haben wir es nicht gut?

Morgen werde ich wohl in HD mit dem Philipp ne Runde drehen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## one track mind (6. April 2010)

Ich werde morgen so ab 14:00 am Meli unterwegs sein. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## Martin187 (7. April 2010)

Werde auch irgenwo "rumfliegen". Wetter soll ja richtig gut werden!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (7. April 2010)

Hi, ich werde mich heute auch mal nach dem Mittagessen von meine Familie verabschieden und in Richtung Meli aufbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (7. April 2010)

ich würde soo gern .. leider muss man hier ja schaffen 

und kurze hose ist doch ok


----------



## jatschek (7. April 2010)

Wetter ist ja wirklich Bombe. Bin am überlegen ob ich nach Feierabend nicht doch noch ne Runde am Meli/Fuchstrail fahre. Wird dann aber wohl erst gegen 17Uhr. 

@Tribal: Bist dabei?

@LarsLipp: Verdammt, das sich die Leute immer sowas merken müssen.  War damals nicht die beste Idee komplett kurz zu fahren. Aber so hatte er nen Grund, schnell wieder vom Meli runter zu fahren.


----------



## Tribal84 (7. April 2010)

wenn ich um 20 uhr wieder in la sein kann und im fitnessstudio schwitzen kann dann denke ich mal ja 


shit muss gleich wieder zurückrudern ...muss heute nachm schaffen die sommerschlappen aufziehen ... sorry..ahhh bei dem wetter ..


----------



## jatschek (7. April 2010)

Mh 20uhr wär bestimmt machbar, und die Reifen kannst du auch morgen noch drauf machen.

Und wenn du mitgehst können wir ja so fahren, das du genügend beim strampeln schwitzt.  Dann ersparst du dir abends den Gang ins Fitnessstudio.


----------



## Martin187 (7. April 2010)

Killer Bike Tag!
Die erste Tat am Fuchstrail ist vollbracht! Langsam fangen die Sprünge an zu wachsen!


----------



## Micro767 (7. April 2010)

Wir sind zurück, Wetter war naja. Von Sonne über Schnee zu Hagel *lol*

Bike-Hostel absolut super TOP ! 

Bike-Revier erste Sahne und TRAILS SATT ! ! !

Guide Stephan kennt wohl jeden Stein und erste recht jeden Trail, Montag waren wir noch auf dem F-Trail um Rotalben unterwegs 45km Trail am Stück 

Kerstin hat sich 2 mal abgelegt und beim 2´ten mal dann auch richtig mit Rippenprellung.

Absolut empfehlenswert für Gruppen bis zu 11 Leuten, Bikewäsche, Wäscheservice Guiding sowie Kaffee und Kuchen nach der Tour inkl.

Morgen hole ich die Räder aus der Inspektion & Reparatur, Sonntag geht es vielleicht wieder in die Pfalz


----------



## jatschek (7. April 2010)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Killer Bike Tag!



Word! Echt genial heute. Zwar relativ wenig gefahren, aber hat dennoch viel Spaß gemacht. Dem Wetter sei dank. 
Wird die Tage auf jeden Fall wiederholt.

Und das Pfeifen war doch keine Einbildung, meine Beläge vorne sind runter. Da schleift schon Metall auf Metall.  Neue sind aber bereits hier. 

@Micro: Pfalz ist absolut genial.  Was es da für Traumtrails gibt ist schon krass. Kann man überhaupt nicht mit dem Odenwald vergleichen. Bin auch öfters rund um Neustadt/Bad Dürkheim/Wachenheim unterwegs. Aber ohne nen ortskundigen Guide hät ich da keine Chance.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2010)

Hi,

na da sollten wir mal die Pfalz ins Auge fassen, müssen wir nur noch nen Guide finden, sollte doch kein Problem sein.

Ich war heute in HD biken, man, was für ein Schweiß, bis man da nen Parkplatz hat. Auch hier ist ein Guide angesagt, zumindest fürs Parken. Zum Glück wohn ichauf dem Dorf!

Morgen geht es wohl in HI ins Fitness Studio. Aber am Freitag / Wochenende steht dem radeln nix im Weg! Was macht sdas Wetter nur?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2010)

Falls Freitag bitte eine SMS !
Rad ist noch im Auto, muss dann nur schnell Zuhause umziehen usw., nur wann ich Feierabend machen kann ? Vielleicht ab 15 Uhr aber sicherlich 16 Uhr


----------



## rayc (9. April 2010)

Besteht noch Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tages-Tour Richtung Lindenfels?

Ich würde den 1. Mai vorschlagen, denn da mache ich auf jeden Fall eine tagestour. 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (9. April 2010)

AM 1.Mai mach ich auch eine Tagestour aber sicher nicht mit dem Bike! eher mit einem Rucksack voll Sprit und zu Fuß.


----------



## Tribal84 (9. April 2010)

martin ist da des weinwandern ??ich bin in amsterdam


----------



## Martin187 (9. April 2010)

Ja am 1.Mai ist Weinlagenwanderung! Das wichtigeste Fest im Jahr wenn man von hier kommt!


----------



## rayc (9. April 2010)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Ja am 1.Mai ist Weinlagenwanderung! Das wichtigeste Fest im Jahr wenn man von hier kommt!



ja der liebe Alk 

Angebot steht natürlich weiterhin. Die Weinlagenwanderung ist ein guter Grund die Bergstrasse zu meiden.

Um die grobe Richtung der Runde zu skizieren:
Start in Jugenheim. Von hier aus hoch zum Meli, Falllinie Richtung Bergstrasse, Hochstätten, Felsberg, alte Downhillstrecke, Einkehr auf der Kuralpe, Riesensarg, Neunkirchner Höhe, Spitzenkehrentrails runter zum Teufelsloch, Kuchenessen in Lindenfels.
Und dann Knodener Kopf, trailig nach Gronau, Elmshausen, Fürstenlager, Mamorit, Auerbacher Schloss, Zwingenberger Rinne, Spitzkehren in den Weinbergen und zurück nach Jugenheim.

Ihr könnt es euch ja überlegen, bei Interesse einfach direkt per Mail bei mir melden.

Ray


----------



## Tribal84 (9. April 2010)

ohhh mann ich wollte dieses jahr unbedingt weinwandern .. und nu ..


----------



## rayc (9. April 2010)

... es muss ja nicht am 1.Mai sein, macht doch einfach einen Vorschlag für einen Alternativtermin der euch besser passt.

Am 1. Mai mache ich aufjeden Fall eine Tagestour (mit den Bike), das hätte einfach gepasst.

Ray


----------



## Martin187 (9. April 2010)

Ich fahr jetzt hoch an den Fuchstrail


----------



## Micro767 (9. April 2010)

Sorry, für heute. Musste dann doch bis 17 Uhr arbeiten 

Wie schaut es Samstag so ab 11 Uhr aus ?

Will jemand am Sonntag mit in die Pfalz ? Neustadt 10:15 Uhr ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. April 2010)

@rayc
Interesse besteht immer noch. Allerdings ist`s auch bei mir am 01. Mai schlecht...

@Tribal84
Wenn du magst kannst du für mich wandern gehen und ich fahr nach Amsterdam.... 

@Micro767
Musst dich nicht entschuldigen. Weißt ja was du verpasst hast

Ich werde morgen um 10 Uhr noch ne kl. Runde mit einem Arbeitskollegen fahren bevor`s dann nachmittags zum Junggesellenabschied geht.

Also ab ins Bett und morgen um 10 Uhr bei mir.

@Martin187
Wo sind die Bilder?? Habt ihr den Baum am Schloss noch zerlegt??

@Big Toe
Alles gute zum Geburtstag und schau mal wieder bei unserer Runde vorbei.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2010)

10 Uhr schaffe ich nicht mehr :´-(

Und auch von mir Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag ! ! !


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2010)

@Micro767
Auf Klamotten anziehen und ab ins Auto!! Wir warten auch noch kurz.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2010)

Aus kurz wurde lang und aus lange warten wurde eine kurze Tour aber eine schöne !


----------



## big toe (10. April 2010)

Hey danke!!!

Nervt mich selbst dass ich momentan keine Zeit zum biken habe, aber das ändert sich auch wieder

Ihr wollt in die Pfalz? Kenne da drüben einen Local, zu dem wollte ich sowieso mal wieder den Kontakt aufbauen.
Kann mir gut vorstellen dass er uns ein paar coole Freeridetouren zeigen kann. Die Strecken dort sollen ja echt geil sein.


So, ich schlafe mal meinen Rausch weiter aus


----------



## ChrisChros (10. April 2010)

Gude

bin wieder back in town, morgen um die mittagszeit hab ich vor ne Runde Richtung F-Trail und evtl. Rinne zu drehn...hat wer Lust?

Gruß Christian


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2010)

Hi,

so der Christ hat den gestrigen Tag wohl überlebt! Recht lustige Action in HD.

Schaut euch doch mal den Raab auf Youtube an, denn hat es mit dem MTB zerlegt!

Ich bin dann mal weg, hoffe aber auf gutes Wetter am nächsten Weekend.

Mahlzeit 

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2010)

Back aus der Pfalz  platt wie Sau aber 45km mit mehr als 80% Trailanteil  aber auch 1400hm


----------



## PFADFINDER (12. April 2010)

So back aus's Montafon. Erster Frühlingsduft in den Alpen genossen. Bis 1500 m ging es schon ohne Schnee. Jetzt kann der Lago kommen. 

Unn nächste Woche dann erstmal die Bergstraße.


----------



## Martin187 (12. April 2010)

So hier mal zwei Bilder von der letzten Runde.


----------



## Tribal84 (12. April 2010)

schöne bilder martin ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. April 2010)

Alter Falter.........schon krass die jungen Leute.......


----------



## Micro767 (12. April 2010)

Und hier mal ein kleiner Bericht Ã¼ber unser Osterwochenende in der Pfalz:

Ostern war bis auf der Wetter echt Toll ! 
Das Bike-Hostel in Merzalben ist absolut empfehlenswert ! Hat aber eine winzige EinschrÃ¤nkung aber vorab erst mal die ganzen PLUS vor dem einzigen Minus:

Das Wilkommens-Essen mit Flammkuchen und Wein am Anreise Tag oder nach Vereinbarung, soviel Flammkuchen wie nur geht (oder alle sind) frisch aus dem im Hof stehenden Holzkohleofen, 3 verschiedene Sorten, total lecker ! Rotwein bis zum abwinken, ich hatte ne Flasche Riesling fÃ¼r mich alleine ;-)

Das Hostel fÃ¼r sich alleine, soll heisse Stephan und Danie nehmen nur 1 Gruppe auf und die restlichen Betten bleiben leer !

Super lecker FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, wenn was fehlen sollte wird es besorgt wie auch alles andere 

Toller Wellness / Sauna Bereich, jederzeit benutzbar, Sauna darf man selbst anschalten und Temp. bestimmen, romantisches Heizen im Gussofen, voll gemÃ¼tlich und sehr entspannend.

WÃ¤scheservice Ã¼bernacht und nasse Schuhe kommen in die Sauna 

Auch die Bikes werden von Stephan nach jeder Tour gewaschen und gepflegt, sollte was sein wird man auch darauf hingewiesen das wie bei mir das Tretlager kaputt ist oder als Kerstin ihre HÃ¶rnchen nicht mehr wollte fehlten diese am nÃ¤chsten morgen.

Kaffee und leckerer frischer teilweise noch warmer Kuchen nach der Tour, selbst gemacht von Dani 

GroÃer Garten mit urigem Tisch und BÃ¤nken, Trampolin und ein Tischkicker im Keller. 

Massage Praxis um Haus inzwischen anstelle des Radladens, wurden alle super toll massiert, nach sehr kurzfristiger Anfrage !

FÃ¼rs Abendessen wurde immer ein Tisch reserviert und es gab eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung 

Das Fahrtechniktraining hat er auf uns abgestimmt und auch auf den Touren ab und an was gezeigt oder Ã¼ben lassen. 

Touren fÃ¼r 3 AnfÃ¤nger ein naja sagen wir mal mÃ¶chte gerne MTBÂ´ler ;-) 
Stephan kennt seinen PfÃ¤lzerwald wie seine Westentasche und bekommt 30km Touren mit nur 400 hm hin ohne wirklich auf Strassen oder Radwege fahren zu mÃ¼ssen, selbst hier ist ein Trailanteil von gut 75% mÃ¶glich, bergab wie bergauf !

Die Traildichte ist so hoch das wohl 85% erreicht werden kÃ¶nnten und wir sind nur leichte und flowige Trials gefahren. Der F-Trail um Rodalben ist ein Rundwanderweg 1Â´ter Sahne den man im Uhrzeiger sinn fahren sollte und auf dem man Samstag Ã¶fter Amerikaner trifft die extra nur fÃ¼r diesen Trial Ã¼ber die Airbase Rammstein einfliegen. For ca. 10 Jahren wurde dieser Trial in einem amerikanischen Bike Magazin in die Top 10 Trials weltweit gewÃ¤hlt !

Und ein Traum ist er, vergleichbar mit dem Lisapfad in der Eifel. 45km lang bei schwankender hm Angabe von 800hm bis 1200hm da es ja nie wirklich bergauf oder ab geht immer nur kurz, und wohl zu 100% Trial. Wir sind leider nur knappe 20km dieses Trials gefahren :-(

Die Bike Teststrecke liegt zwar nicht wirklich in der nÃ¤he wÃ¤re aber erreichbar, Northshore Elemente haben auch wir im Wald entdeckt, sowie teilweise selbst gebaute Strecken.

Aussichtspunkte und sehenswerte Ziele inklusive. 

Abreise Tag natÃ¼rlich erst nach Kaffee + Kuchen und duschen ! 

So da mir auf die schnelle immer weniger positives einfÃ¤llt, kommt hier der einzige kleine Nachteil: 
Keine Toilette oder Dusche auf den Zimmern, alle Zimmer sind im EG + eine Toilette. Im Keller ist eine 2Â´te Toilette sowie 2 Waschbecken und 2 Duschen. Wir waren nur zu viert und kannten uns ja, deswegen war das ganze kein Problem fÃ¼r uns, Fremde sind ja keine da, weil ja nur immer 1 Gruppe angenommen wird. Wie das allerdings bei z.B. 8 Leuten mit nur 2 Toiletten ist â¦â¦

Fazit: 
Wenn Kerstin weiter biken wird, will sie 2011 wieder fÃ¼r ein Wochenende zu Stephan und Dani ins Bike-Hostel Merzalben. 
Und das obwohl Kerstin am ersten Tag einen leichten Sturz und am 2Â´ten Tag einen so schweren Sturz hatte das sie Sonntag und Montag gar nicht mehr fahren konnte. Dienstag war sie beim rÃ¶ntgen, Ergebnis eine ordentliche Rippenbrellung *autsch*

Auch mir hat es natÃ¼rlich einen Riesen SpaÃ gemacht ! So viel das ich am 12Â´ten schon wieder in der Pfalz war  ab Neustadt 45km und 1400hm mit ca 80% Trailanteil, diesmal auch gleich etwas anspruchsvoller so das ich ab und an auch absteigen musste, bergauf wie bergab :-(

http://web.mac.com/mtb_bikeparkhostel/iWeb/www.bikeparkhostel.de/Das Konzept.html


----------



## one track mind (12. April 2010)

servus, ich wollte mittwoch ne runde fahren gehen. wäre so ab 14:00 uhr am meli. jemand bock?


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (14. April 2010)

Lukas und ich werden morgen mal nen Abstecher Richtung Zwingenberger Rinne machen, wir fahren so gegen 15.00 Uhr los. 

@one track mind  vielleicht sieht man sich ja oben...

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Micro767 (14. April 2010)

Wie schaut´s Freitag / Samstag aus ? Wer fährt was ?


----------



## ChrisChros (14. April 2010)

freitag werd ich f trail fahren, und samstag wollten wir nach weinheim an den hirschkopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2010)

Hi,

ich bin heute und morgen wieder unterwegs. Im Moment bin ich ein wenig erkältet und hoffe am Samstag zum radeln fitt zu sein.

Leider bin ich auch die ganze nächste Woche weg, dann wird es wieder besser und wir sollten doch auch mal wieder richtige Feierabendrunden nach der Arbeit fahren. Lange genug hell ist es ja dann.
@Micro: das sollten wir uns vor allem vornehmen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## lukas3002 (16. April 2010)

Hmm also das Wetter heute is ja echt nich von schlechten Eltern!
bin heut so ab 15 30 am Fuchtrail


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2010)

Also bisher wird keiner Touren ?

Da ich noch nicht 100 % weiss wann ich Feierabend mache, wäre eine SMS oder Anruf gut sollte doch noch jemand Touren.

Ansonsten werd ich einfach mal versuchen ne klassiche Feierabendrunde zu drehen, Rad hab ich im Auto und fahre nicht erst nach Hause.


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2010)

Alleine war´s net ganz so schee aber besser als nix gelle 

Samstag morgen ! LarsLipp und meiner einer, vor 12 Uhr soll es losgehen. Ab Fehlheim 15 Minuten früher aber da nicht vor 11 Uhr.

Also wer mit will ......


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2010)

Hi,

ja radeln, morgen.

mfg larslipp


----------



## yo!achim (17. April 2010)

Bin grade vom Spätdienst gekommen und schenk mir noch einen ein 
@LarsLipp/Micro767
Wenn Ihr zum O-Turm fahrt pelle ich mich aus dem Bett!
Halb zwölf am Rathaus wäre noch machbar.

Nächste Woche könnt ich mal Unterstützung brauchen, so ab 17.00.
Wer Zeit hat bitte mal per PN melden.
Ist für nen guten Zweck

Gut'Nacht


----------



## Micro767 (17. April 2010)

11:30 am Rathaus ist kein Problem


----------



## yo!achim (17. April 2010)

Bin wach und frühstücke.
Bis später....


----------



## Micro767 (17. April 2010)

ich fahr dann mal nach Fehle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (17. April 2010)

Hi Leutz, wer heute nicht dabei war hat klar was verpasst !
Super tolles Wetter und was uns betraf freie Fahrt ohne viel Fußvolk, Trails 
in guten Zustand.


----------



## ChrisChros (18. April 2010)

wer heut net in weinheim war hat ebenfalls klar was verpasst, mega geile strecken, sprünge und drops.....und es gibt da sogar freundliche wanderer !!!!die bensemer wanderer sollten sich von denen mal was abschaun
dazu des geile wetter....perfekter tag mit viel action


----------



## Martin187 (18. April 2010)

Wer ist heute unterwegs!


----------



## ChrisChros (18. April 2010)

Hab vor so um 3 zum f trail zu fahrn, wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen?


----------



## Martin187 (18. April 2010)

Ich werde so gegen 16 uhr bei den Füchsen sein! Gruß


----------



## open-air (18. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Neue aus Auerbach.
Als Greenhorn auf dem MTB sitze ich gerade auf dem Balkon pflege meine Wunden und höre mir die klugen (aber wahren) Sprüche meiner Frau an. 
Nun ich konnte gestern nicht biken weil ich in Schaafheim Vettel/Schumi versucht habe nachzuamen.
Heute bin ich dann mit meiner Frau um 10:00 zum Oliturm aufgebrochen, wir wohnen hier einfach nur geil 
Aufpassen !!!
Auf dem Weg Richtung Fürstenlager steht eine heftige Pfeilspitze in den Weg herein. Die hat zwar schon jemand mit Stöcken "X" gesichert, ist aber ganz schön gefährlich.

Ach so, Wunden, nein ich habe mich nicht aufgespießt. Sondern meinte wieder übermütig zu werden und bin alleine in den Trail gefahren. Beim Springen (was man ab 40+ und ungeübt besser lassen sollte) habe ich mich dann auf den Hosenboden gesetzt (ist gut, aufhören mit lachen ich kann es bis hierher hören). Die körperlichen Schrammen sind zu verkraften. Aber meine Sattelstütze ist krumm und der Sattel im A..... 

Vielleicht kann ich mich Euch mal zu einer Feierabendrunde anschließen.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2010)

Ich plane für Dienstag meine nächste Feierabendrunde, werd in Bensheim am See starten, was ist das, die Berliner Str. an der Sporthalle.

Uhrzeit tja weiß jetzt noch nicht ob ich pünktlich Feierabend machen kann, irgendwas ab ca. 17 Uhr


----------



## ChrisChros (18. April 2010)

hm schade war bis viertel vor 5 am f trail, leider warst du net da....ging aber gut ab, die ersten fünf sitzen sicher, roadgap rückt näher 

heute warn relativ viele leute am f trail...ziemlich erschreckend...u.a. auch 2 ca 6 oder 7 jährige Kinder allein mit bobbycar und nem kleinen kinderrad, hab se weggeschickt...nich das da was auf der strecke passiert

@yo!achim: sag dann bescheid wegen bauen, theoretisch hätte ich ab 17 Uhr montag, mittwoch und vlt. donnerstag zeit


----------



## yo!achim (18. April 2010)

@open-air
Du musst der von Physio3 sein den Bikes nach. 
Dann häng dich einfach mal dran an die Runde, diese Woche geht bei mir auch was.
Manche von uns fahren auch gerne mal "nicht abrollbare Elemente"  aber da wirst Du vorher drauf hingewiesen 
Gruß


----------



## Martin187 (18. April 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> "nicht abrollbare Elemente"
> Gruß



LOL Diese Formulierung sollte ich in meine Signatur übernehmen!!

Ich wag so ab halb 6 am F-Trail und hab ein paar Schaufeln Erde bewegt.

Morgen bin ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder oben, so ab 15-16Uhr

PS: Der Trail am Schloss ist wieder "Barriere" frei!

Scheene Owend wünsch ich euch noch!


----------



## jatschek (18. April 2010)

Martin187 schrieb:


> L
> 
> PS: Der Trail am Schloss ist wieder "Barriere" frei!




DANKE! Endlich mal durchballern ohne abzusteigen.


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2010)

Fettes Danke ! ! !

Dafür ein  beim nächsten Treffen !


----------



## open-air (18. April 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> @open-air
> Du musst der von Physio3 sein den Bikes nach.
> Manche von uns fahren auch gerne mal "nicht abrollbare Elemente"




Mmm, erwischt.

Das habe ich anhand der div. Bilder gesehen.
Ist aber für mein AM Bike nicht zu empfehlen. Bei dem kleinen Hopser den ich da vergeigt habe, sollte ich den guten Spruch auch in mein Profil übernehmen und erweitern -- was nicht abgerollt wird, wird geglitten --. 


@Martin187,
danke 



Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (19. April 2010)

@Martin187
Ein Mann der Tat  (hab's schon im Kreuz vom bücken)

Bin heute ab 17.00 bei den Füchsen.....

Morgen wär ich für ne kleine Tour zu haben.
17.00 -17.30 am Rathaus schlage ich mal vor, noch jemand dabei?

@ChrisChros + Ginsterbusch
Mittwoch wär super


----------



## ChrisChros (19. April 2010)

geht klar, ich schau heut auch mal bei den füchsen vorbei...hab aber bis halb 5 schule


----------



## der.bergsteiger (19. April 2010)

Ich glaub ich schau mir heute euren fuchstrail auch mal an! 
@ Yoachim: hab dir mal ne PN geschrieben wg. anfahrt aus heppenheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2010)

o.k 17 Uhr Rathaus ! Ich bin dabei ! Komme direkt von der Arbeit


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. April 2010)

@Micro767
Da haben wir uns heute knapp verpasst. Waren so ca. um 17.45 Uhr am Rathaus...

@Martin187
Danke für`s zerlegen!! Wo warst du am Samstag Abend gewesem?? Auf diesem Wege auch schon mal ein Dickes Danke für den Dirty Buster

@yo!achim
"Manche von uns fahren auch gerne mal "nicht abrollbare Elemente"... der war ganz schön böse aber wahr 

Wäre morgen bei ner Runde dabei. Allerdings muss ich bis 17.30 Uhr arbeiten.... von daher wird`s vor 17.45 Uhr c.t  nix. Klingel am besten doch morgen mittag mal durch.

@open-air
Wo im Fürstenlager soll diese gekennzeichnete Stelle sein??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2010)

Autsch ! Ich meine Dienstag 17 Uhr


----------



## open-air (19. April 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @open-air
> Wo im Fürstenlager soll diese gekennzeichnete Stelle sein??




Vom Oli grob Richtung Fürstenlager.
Vom Oli den linken Weg Richtung OWK Ehrenmal/Naturfreundehaus/Selterswasserhäuschen wenn's dann flacher wird ragt der Stamm von links in de Weg herein. Es hat jemand bereits zwei Stöcke als Kreuz davor gestellt. 
Da ich gerade im Linux bin kann ich die GPS Koordinaten leider nicht von der Uhr auslesen.

Hätte mich Euch heute gerne mal "beglitten" äh rollend auf dem Rad angeschlossen, kam aber erst spät vom Arbeiten nachhause. 

Gruß


----------



## codit (20. April 2010)

Die von open-air erwaehnte Stelle ist in der Tat lebensgefaehrlich! Lage: auf dem
linken Trail vom Ohly-Turm (Nibelungensteig) nach ca. 1 km. Bei Gegenlicht
ist der einragende gesplitterte Baumstamm kaum zu sehen. Das Markierungskreuz
wird regelmaessig von "Spassvoegeln" beseitigt. Eine grosse Saege waere hilfreich!

Gruesse
codit


----------



## yo!achim (20. April 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @yo!achim
> "Manche von uns fahren auch gerne mal "nicht abrollbare Elemente"... der war ganz schön böse aber wahr


Ich meinte eigentlich die Fraktion welche mehr Luft UNTER als IN den Reifen bevorzugt 
Es gibt natürlich auch solche die sich mit der Physik anlegen und die besagten Stellen trotzdem abrollen (wollen!) 
Heute muss ich um 19.00 Uhr zurück sein, deshalb geht's nicht später als 17.00, sorry.

Was den Fuchstrail angeht noch ein Hinweis an unsere "Gast-Leser",
(ist nicht böse, aber durchaus ernst gemeint):

Auch wenn das gelegentlich so aussieht, wir machen keine Werbung für diesen Trail. Nicht dass wir was gegen "Gäste" haben, aber die Situation ist hier anders als z.B. am Hirschkopf oder anderen geduldeten Spots.
Wer's findet soll sich freuen, fahren und schweigen- im eigenen Interesse-denn je mehr den Trail kennen, desto schneller ist das Ende besiegelt. Somit gibt's auch keine Wegbeschreibung.
No diggin' no ridin' !


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2010)

Ich peile heute immer noch 17 Uhr am Rathaus an


----------



## open-air (20. April 2010)

Ich sitze immer noch bei der Arbeit.
Ev. reicht's noch für eine micro Rund um 19:00+ Uhr.
Ansonsten müssen Trockenübungen reichen.

Allen, die das schöne Wetter mit oder ohne einer Handbreit Luft unter der Luft auf der Runde genießen, viel Spaß.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2010)

THX Yo!achim

Schöne Runde ! Hinter Dir her zu fahren hat mir echt was gebracht. Hatte heute deutlich mehr Luft unter den Reifen als sonst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (21. April 2010)

Danke für die Unterstützung Heute


----------



## Martin187 (21. April 2010)

Seit ihr gut vorran gekommen? haben wir jetzt freie Fahrt?

Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (22. April 2010)

Allerdings, und hintendran noch ein kleines Schmankerl welches uns zur Teilnahme an der Bundesgartenschau berechtigt-fehlen nur die Blumen 
Der Riser-Drop hat auch wieder ne Füllung.

Heute ist Physio dran und bissi was schrauben, morgen fahr ich aber hoch, so 16.30 ab Rathaus. Haste Zeit?


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2010)

Ich muss für morgen klären ob radeln mit Freundin ansteht oder mit Euch, beides zusammen geht halt noch net 

Samstag wohl ne Tour mit Steffen und Sonntag eine mit Freundin und vielen Biergarten Radlern ne ! so schlimm sidn sie nicht aber eher Anfänger bzw Einsteiger in das Thema Touren radeln.


----------



## yo!achim (22. April 2010)

@Micro767
Morgen ist "Fahrtechnik" dran, fahre nicht ganz hoch (nur bis TM) weil ich mit 19kg unterwegs sein werde, touren mit dem Teil muss nich sein.
Kannst aber mal vorbeischaun dann gehn wir kurz zum M-Trail rüber


----------



## ChrisChros (22. April 2010)

bin heut doch net unterwegs, morgen hab ich vor gegen 14 uhr hochzufahren, eventuell bis hoch zum ohly turm, danach dann toter mann und f trail bis ~halb 6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (22. April 2010)

Ich versuche ne Std. früher abzuhaun und starte so kurz vor 16.00 am Rathaus.

@Martin187
Was geht bei Dir?


----------



## Martin187 (22. April 2010)

Ich werde schon früher dort sein, denke ich.

Es kommen noch 2-3 Buddies vom HK morgen hin.

Dann wirds ja morgen ne schöne Session morgen!


----------



## one track mind (23. April 2010)

hat hier jemand bock am sonntag nach beerfelden zu fahren?


----------



## yo!achim (23. April 2010)

Hab's vorgehabt, aber ist noch nicht sicher.
(Muss das mit der Innenministerin absprechen, weil ich nächste Woche nach Riva fahre)
Ich geb Samstag abend hier Bescheid.

Hab gehört die haben zwei Busse am Start weil's so voll war.
Ist das jetzt Standart?


----------



## Tribal84 (23. April 2010)

ich denke bei dem wetter + genug leute sollte es standart sein.. sonst nur einer je anch kundenandrang


----------



## EagleEye (23. April 2010)

2 Busse sind nur wenn es zu viele Leute sind dass man mit einem nicht mehr weg kommt, was aber schnell geht


----------



## Martin187 (23. April 2010)

So ich fahr jetzt zum F-Trail!


----------



## Tribal84 (23. April 2010)

evt rollen wir gegen 17 uhr mal vorbei und schauen es uns an


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. April 2010)

morgen Beerfelden , geht jemand von euch hin ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. April 2010)

.......die Kroete, der *Eagle Eye *und *Westcliff*.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (24. April 2010)

Auf der Abfahrt vom Meli liegt bzw lag heute mal wieder extrem viel Holz


----------



## Black_kite (24. April 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Auf der Abfahrt vom Meli liegt bzw lag heute mal wieder extrem viel Holz



Wenn ich das schon wieder lese, dann bekomme ich gerade heute zu viel! 
Am Meli LIEGT Holz - auf meinem vom Jagdpächter und vom Besitzer geduldeten Homespot FEHLT Holz - und zwar 3-4 Stämme á 20 - 30cm Durchmesser in einer LANDUNG! 
(und da war wohlgemerkt 10-15cm Erde drauf)

Da wird Körperverletzung (vorsätzlich) gebilligt. 
Mann, Mann, Mann - was Penner.  

Sowas ist ein netter Spiegel der Gesellschaft.

Zum Glück gibt es Heinzelmännchen, die dafür sorgen, 
daß für jeden zerstörten Trail zwei weitere entstehen. 

Übrigens, nett, Andreas und Chris mal persönlich gestern am Ohly getroffen zu haben. 

Ride on, 
Sven

PS: Es gibt auch noch nette Wanderer, Richtung M-Trail haben sich sogar drei bei mir heute entschuldigt, daß sie auf dem "Radweg" wandern... 

Ich entgegnete dann, daß das ja nicht schlimm sei, aber der breite Forstweg für Wanderer doch sicherer ist. 
Außerdem holt man sich da nicht so schnell Zecken. 

@micro: Wo am Meli? Rechts runter? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Micro767 (25. April 2010)

Auf der Falllinie, direkt an der Treppe runter und weiter unten dann links versetzt.

Auf meiner 2´ten Abfahrt konnte ich aber schon wieder ohne anhalten durch fahren bis zur Rinne


----------



## open-air (25. April 2010)

Ich konnte gestern auch mal wieder. 
Am Melibokus war ja richtig was los.
Da aber nur Grüppchen da waren die sich über die "Falllinie" ausgelassen haben ohne sie dann abzurollen, könnt Ihr das nicht gewesen sein.

Ich bin dann rüber zum Ohlyturm, da war nix los. Entspannung pur! Nur mein schnaufen und die Vögel waren zu hören.

@ yo!achim,
der Tipp mal rechts abzubiegen war super, hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

 Den Sattel runter und das Setup angepaßt lief's auch mit dem Abrollen besser.
Danach ab zum Weinfrühling.

Das war ein perfekter Tag, getreu dem Motto "un de hip un de hop und de Schoppe in de Kopp" (Rodgau Monotones)

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2010)

Hi,

bin leider die ganze Woche unterwegs. Komme aber hoffentlich im Frankenland zum radeln. Das Wochenende war ja auch bis auf den Freitag Radlos? ABer ansonsten war es doch sehr lustig und nett!

Dann haut mal rein und bis die Tage. Den Urlaubern schonmal viel Spass auf den Pisten!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (26. April 2010)

Tach auch,

werde heute ab 17.00 mal bei den Füchsen vorbeischaun.
Noch jemand aktiv heute?


----------



## ChrisChros (26. April 2010)

ich bin am start....unterricht heut mittag fällt aus  ich werde denk ich mal ab 16 uhr oben sein

bis dann


----------



## open-air (26. April 2010)

Hi,

schade ist für mich zu früh.
Aber falls das Wetter noch mitspielt, ich könnte eine Orientierungshilfe gebrauchen, Danke.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (26. April 2010)

sorry hab ich nicht mehr gesehn....wir könnten aber demnächst mal was ausmachen und zusammen hochfahren, falls du mit orientierungshilfe ne wegbeschreibung meinst muss ich dich enttäuschen...sowas wird nicht gepostet, es gibt viele nette wanderer etc- an der stelle einen freundlichen gruß  - die hier mitlesen

gruß christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (26. April 2010)

Ist schon OK.
Dachte ev. an eine PN.


Bis dann.

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. April 2010)

@Micro767
Der Trail "Canada 2" war gestern (obwohl Andi und ich ihn am Freitag sauber gemacht hatten) auch schon wieder voll von Stöcken, Bäumen und Ästen... es wurden sogar extra frische Bäume so hingebogen, dass man nicht mehr durchfahren konnte

Wenn derjenige/diejenige mir mal über denn Weg laufen sollte dann sollte er lieber schneller sein als ich.....

@LarsLipp
Und, am Sonntag morgen gut rausgekommen??

@Yo!achim
Mann, haben wir noch einen drauf gemacht

@blackKite
In der Tat nett sich mal gesehen zu haben. Das nächste mal sollten wir dann mal deine Strecken ansteuern die wir noch nicht kennen.

So, jetzt melde ich mich mal bis Samstag ab.

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (27. April 2010)

@Mr.Nice
Gehört sich auch so für den Bräutigam, schöne Flittertage!
Für so nen Party-Marathon bin ich zu alt - nicht aber für's Roadgap, das ging gestern endlich wieder, yeah! 

Thx an den Biber fürs knipsen!

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## PFADFINDER (27. April 2010)

Wenn ich so alt bin wie Du, dann mache ich das auch 
Bis Donnerstag in Riva.


----------



## yo!achim (27. April 2010)

Ja, Donnerstag!

Hab gehört Du machst uns den Guide 

Hoffentlich klappts auch noch mit'm Shuttle am Freitag.

Dann bis Riva!


----------



## PFADFINDER (27. April 2010)

Jawoll, der Herr Guide. Karten liegen schon vor mir. Welches Bike nimmst du mit? Kona oder Cannondale? Ich hoffe, das wir am Do gegen 15 Uhr da sind. Dann schau ich mal, ob schon was mit einem Shuttle klargemacht werden kann. Ohne Shuttle wird's mit dem Kona verdammt schwer. Aber dann heißt es halt schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (27. April 2010)

Hi, ich wollte morgen ne runde am melibokus drehen. ab ca. 13:30. jemand bock?


----------



## underdog01 (27. April 2010)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Jawoll, der Herr Guide. Karten liegen schon vor mir. Welches Bike nimmst du mit? Kona oder Cannondale? Ich hoffe, das wir am Do gegen 15 Uhr da sind. Dann schau ich mal, ob schon was mit einem Shuttle klargemacht werden kann. Ohne Shuttle wird's mit dem Kona verdammt schwer. Aber dann heißt es halt schieben.



Ach was, wir machen hoch einfach langsam und holen die Zeit runter wieder auf! 

Cypoman und ich nehmen auch die "schweren Räder" mit! 

15h ist ambitioniert!


----------



## PFADFINDER (27. April 2010)

Das mit dem rausholen bergrunner, da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher

Aber ich nehme auch mein schweres mit


----------



## Micro767 (27. April 2010)

Hi Leutz, bei mir ist es jetzt wohl amtlich: meine alte Talas braucht nen Service  bei Toxo dauert das wohl z.Z. 3 Wochen 

aber noch hab ich sie und am WE wird gefahren


----------



## yo!achim (28. April 2010)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Ohne Shuttle wird's mit dem Kona verdammt schwer. Aber dann heißt es halt schieben.



Aha! Schieben! und runter 
Da nehm ich doch das Prophet mit, denn wenn ich mich bergauf zu sehr quälen muss, ist das nicht gut für die Gesamtstimmung, ehrlich!

Wieviel Hm/Km machen wir so am Tag ?


----------



## PFADFINDER (28. April 2010)

Das machen wir mal von der Laune, dem Vorabend und der allgemeinen Körperlichen Verfassung abhängig. 1000 hm können es aber schon mal sein. Kilometer werden es wohl eher wenig sein. Und bei der ein oder anderen Tour können wir entscheiden, wann wir in den Trail einsteigen. Wenn wir z.B. den 601er mitnehmen, dann können wir nach 800 oder 1200 oder sonstwas hm einsteigen. Oder bis zur Schneegrenze fahren. Oder bis zum Umfallen, oder zum Gipfel (das wären dann im Maximum ca 2.000 hm - aber dass lassen wir mal). Vielleicht geht ja auch was mit der Gondel, ich denke, da oben liegt aber noch zuviel Schnee rum. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## LarsLipp (28. April 2010)

Hi,

na dann mal viel Spass beim biken in Riva. Wir werden hier im Regen sitzen. na zumindest bin ich hier die Tage mal ein wenig auf ddem Rad unterwegs.

@ Micro:
    *  Pepe-tuning
    * Gaustraße 4
    * 55296 Harxheim
    * Tel.: 06138/981289
    * Fax: 06138/981540
    * Handy: 0170/3226961
    * Mail: [email protected]
Ruf doch mal bei denen an oder frag vorher mal beim Thomas vom 
www.beatnuts-bergstrasse.de ob der da jemanden kennt.
Ansonsten bin ich am Samstag und Sonntag zu Hause, im Moment sieht es ja aber nach bescheidenem Wetter aus.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. April 2010)

Und schon ist ne Email an Pepe raus !

Danke !

Für´s Wochenende müssen wir was fest machen


----------



## LarsLipp (29. April 2010)

Hi,

also ich will am Weekend auch ne Runde drehen. Mal sehen, wie es mit Regen aussieht. gerne auch an 2 Tagen!!!

Wenn ich den Wetterberich sehe wird mir ja echt übel. In Hossegor soll es bis 11Grad runtergehen. Man oh man, kommt der Winter zurück?

Noch nen schönen Tag

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (29. April 2010)

Hi !

Pepe braucht leider auch 14 Tage für die Gabel, jetzt schau ich mal was bei Toxo dwer Express Service kostet und was er bringt.

Jo Samstag und Sonntag ne schöne Tour hört sich gut an 

o.k. das Wetter soll ja wirklich nicht gerade schön werden :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (30. April 2010)

ich will auch am samstag ne runde am meli drehen. mein zeitfenster wäre so 10:00 bis 15:00. wann fahrt ihr denn so los?


----------



## Micro767 (30. April 2010)

Samstag soll es aktuell auch trocken bleiben !

10 Uhr ist für mich fast schon wieder zu früh, da ich immer 2 Stunden vorlauf Zeit brauche.


----------



## Tribal84 (30. April 2010)

*also ich hÃ¤tte noch einen PLatz im Auto frei in den  Harz vom 7-9.05.2010
2 Ãbernachtungen a 30 â¬ mÃ¼sste man zahlen .
es werden wohl 3 richtig schÃ¶ne touren gefahren .. freitags mittags ne  kurze / Samstags und evt nightride oder Sonntags..Ist eine lustige Runde  von Radfahrern

Ist direkt bei Braunlage !!! also auch Park wenn jemand mÃ¶cht *


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2010)

Hi,

mir ist 10:00 wohl auch zu früh, am Mittag ist aber auch noch ein Geburtstag am See. Na mal sehen, was das Wetter bringt.

Dann bis späterrrr

LarsLipp


----------



## one track mind (30. April 2010)

leute, "zeitfenster von 10:00 - 15:00" bedeutet ja nicht, dass ich punkt zehn los und punkt drei ankommen will. das heisst, dass ich eben so lange zeit hab...


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich sitze beim Frühstück und könnte so um 11 in LA los


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bei mir wird es nix mit dem Radeln, ich geh an den See zu ner Geburtstagsfeier. Morgen sieht es wohl bessser aus. 

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2010)

Hier hat es gerade angefangen zu regnen, nicht nur so bissel sondern so richtige Tropfen


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2010)

Hi,


zum Glück war ich die Woche ja schon dreimal auf dem Bike.
Donnersstag mit ein wenig verfahren sogar bis 21.30, hat gerade noch gereicht! Hoffen wir mal auf morgen

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2010)

hab auch 2 mal auf dem Radel gesessen, Mi 31km 860hm und Donnerstag 34km 730hm aber ich muss mehr machen für den AC sonst wird´s kein Urlaub


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Mai 2010)

Melde mich zurück. Prag ist immer eine Reise wert

@Micro767
Pepe kann ich dir wirkl. nur empfehlen!! Hatte meine 36er u. die 32er Fox vom Schwiegerp. dort zum Service. Wenn du Zeit und Geld sparen willst dann bringst du sie dort kurz selbst vorbei. Bis MZ sind`s ja nur 60 lm.

@LarsLipp
Wann willst du morgen starten. Bin erst in HI und könnte danach bis max. 14.45 Uhr ne Runde drehen.

Allerd. solls auch morgen immer wieder Regen geben.

@Tribal84
Harz bzw. Braunlage klingen interessant.  Mach mal Bilder bzw. gib uns einen Bericht, wie´s gewesen ist,

Ich bin an diesem We. in Holland auf einer Konfirmation und schaue mir desh. am Samstag mal das hier http://www.filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/TRAILS/index.php an.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2010)

Pepe braucht z.Z. 14 Tage


----------



## open-air (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

leider werden wir heute mehr von außen als von innen nass  und die jährliche Weinlagenwanderung fällt aus.http://www.bergstraesser-wein.de/wanderung/stadt_bensheim/wanderung_frame.htm 
Hab mich in den Keller verdrückt und die neue Sattelstütze verbaut.
Mal sehen ob die meine Defizite in der Fahrradbeherrschung ausgleichen kann.  Ein Wunderhebel am Lenker und es geht ab wie im Fahrstuhl.

@LarsLipp
Hoffe Du hattest Licht dabei. Ich war auch die Woche abends am Melibokus unterwegs. Hatte nur die Lenkerleuchte dabei. Das war auch so gegen 21:30 und dann recht spannend ohne die Helmleuchte im Wald.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Mai 2010)

War kurzerhand heute abend noch ne Runde fahren gewesen und es war überraschend trocken!! Also nicht staub trocken aber ich war angenehm überrascht.

Wenn`s heute Nacht nicht nochmal regnet sollte es morgen schon wieder so gut wie trocken sein. Evtl. drehe ich dann gegen 18.30 Uhr nochmal ne Runde.

@Open- Air
Was für eine Sattelstütze gab`s denn und mit welcher Lampe bist du nachts unterwegs??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2010)

Hi,

nee Licht hatten wir nicht, wäre ja langweilig im fremden Terrain!!!

Hat ja aber bis auf die Minute gelangt und wir konnten das verdiente Weizen genießen.

War heute am See auch recht nett, aber Radeln passt mir schon noch besser. Wurde aber nett gegrillt und es war doch 9:00  Uhr am Abend, bis es wieder los ging.

Na dann schaun wir mal morgen weiter!

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2010)

Hi,

im Moment sieht es ja noch gut aus. Ist jeman mit am Start?
Micro: kannst ja mal durch bimmeln. Wir haben auch noch nicht gefrühstückt....

Mr Nice ist ja wohl im Moment im Sport und kann eh nicht so lange.

Warten wir mal ab und futtern mal was.

LarsLipp


----------



## open-air (2. Mai 2010)

Hi, schönen Sonntag.

wenn ich so auf die Uhr schaue, muß ich feststellen das mein Timing für die Freizeitgestaltung grotten schlecht ist.
Wollte heute meine neuen Parts testen und nix wird's. Gestern zu lange gefeiert und heute dann auch zu lange ausgeschlafen (na, muß auch mal sein) und der Tag ist verplant => keine Zeit zum Radeln.

@Mr. Nice,
Habe mir eine Command Post gegönnt, Sattel wird ein SQ-Lab 611 active (is aber noch net do).
Als partielle Aufhellung des voraus liegenden Weges benutze ich Sigma Mirage EVO Endurance Set.


Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (2. Mai 2010)

Schade das wir auf der Abfahrt vom Meli in den Regenguss gekommen sind, so musste Auerbacher Schloß ausfallen :-(


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2010)

Hi,


war doch egal, hauptsache mal wieder im Wald zum radeln!
Mal sehen, was das Wetter so zum Weekend macht. Hoffe doch wieder auf Besserung.

Ab Freitag bin ich wieder mit vom Start!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (3. Mai 2010)

Mittwoch starte ich zu 85% in Altenbach/Schrießheim um 16 Uhr, Weisser Stein und Co.
Donnerstag geht es um 17 Uhr in Weinheim los, wohin ? vielleicht Hirschkopf, mal schaun ;-)


----------



## Micro767 (4. Mai 2010)

Werd morgen eher ab Bensheim ne Runde drehen


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Mai 2010)

@Micro767
Dann klingel mal nachmittags beu mir durch da Wawa68 und ich evtl. auch ne Runde drehen wollten. Wobei es ja angebl. ordentlich Regen geben soll.....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (5. Mai 2010)

Jo, werd durch klingeln.

Werde aber auch noch kurz zuhause vorbei müssen, ich glaube ein langarm Trikot wäre nicht ganz so schlecht heute.


----------



## ChrisChros (5. Mai 2010)

hab auch vor heut mittag ne runde richtung f trail zu drehn...wetter soll ja noch halten


----------



## Micro767 (6. Mai 2010)

War gestern kurz und knackig 

mal schaun ob es bei mir heute um 17 Uhr ab Weinheim klappt oder es zu sehr regnet :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ansonstennoch jemand unterwegs morgen? Will ne kleine Fittnes Tour auf den Ohly und den Mehli fahren. 

Heute sieht es ja noch eher mau aus und ich muss noch schaffe!

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## ChrisChros (7. Mai 2010)

Gude

also wir bauen heut nur am F Trail...martin ben joachim und ich

@martin: ab wann bist du heut mittag oben? ich hab vor mim alten bike zum bauen hochzukommen...vlt hab ich auch glück und ich werd gefahrn  kein bock mich so einzusaun

Gruß Christian


----------



## Martin187 (7. Mai 2010)

Guden, ich bin raus! War gestern heftig feiern und bin im Ars...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bei mir dauert es noch ein wenig. Muss noch farbe kaufen gehen!

Wenn jemand Bock hat so ab 12:30 denke ich kann es losgehen!
Ohly und Meli sind geplant!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (8. Mai 2010)

so langsam wie wir sein werden, könnten wir uns vielleicht sogar begegnen


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Mai 2010)

war ein richtig geiler nachmittag  ham ordentlich was am f trail geschafft...die neue landung am 2er is fertig, der erste is etwas renoviert worden, die biberkurve wurde richtig schön umgebaut...bald sin der 3er und der 4er dran( en bissel hilfe is willkommen )


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Mai 2010)

Hi,

na ich war gestern wenigstens meine Runde drehen. So langsam geht es ja dem Urlaub entgegen: das Wetter kann jetzt ruhig mal etwas besser werden. 
War bei dem nassen Wegen doch recht antrengend den Berg hinauf. Canada II war wieder ziemlich zugeräumt. Ein paar Äste hab ich weg, ein zwei Stellen neu umfahren und über die kleinen Äste geht es so....

Na dann allen Müttern einen schönen Muttertag!

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (9. Mai 2010)

Jo schei.... Wetter


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (9. Mai 2010)

Ist heute jemand unterwegs? 
Ich wollte gegen Mittag mal schauen ob ich in Richtung Meli mich aufmache.

Grüße, Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (9. Mai 2010)

Werde später (ca. 15.00) richtung O-Turm fahren, hoffe es trocknet noch etwas. Weiß jemand ob vom Turm aus die rechte Spur frei ist oder liegen da noch Bäume drin?

@Ginsterbusch1:

Wir könnten beides fahren, Meli UND O-Turm.


----------



## Black_kite (9. Mai 2010)

Ja, geht richtig gut! 

Zumindest bis zu der Stelle, an welcher der rechte und der linke Trail fast parallel nebeneinander verlaufen.
(und man auf den anderen wechseln kann)

Gruß Sven


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Mai 2010)

Bin aus Belgien zurück und hab Bilder dabei...





Weitere im Album.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Black_kite (9. Mai 2010)

Aha, Filthy Trails. Nice, Mr. 

@yo!achim: 
In Kanada ist es echt nett, es lag nur eine Menge Holz rum, 
sogar ein junger Baum wurde präpariert. 

Naja, jetzt nicht mehr - ist wieder alles frei (fragt sich nur, wie lange) 

Falls ich dort irgendwann mal jemanden am Werkeln treffen sollte, dann bringe ich ihn einfach mit zu den Füchsen. Den stecke mer ins Loch... 

Gruß


----------



## underdog01 (9. Mai 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Bin aus Belgien zurück ...
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


 

Warst Du extra zum Biken dort oder hast Du was verbunden?

Lohnt sich der Park? Ist ja soweit nicht....


----------



## Martin187 (9. Mai 2010)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> war ein richtig geiler nachmittag  ham ordentlich was am f trail geschafft...die neue landung am 2er is fertig, der erste is etwas renoviert worden, die biberkurve wurde richtig schön umgebaut...bald sin der 3er und der 4er dran( en bissel hilfe is willkommen )



Besprech bitte vorher mit Yoachim und mir was ihr da machen wollt!

Finde es gut das ihr da so viel schafft aber der F-Trail ist und bleib unser Baby.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Mai 2010)

@Underdog01
Richtig, hab`s mit ner Konfirmation heute in Aachen verbunden... aber nicht so weit is gut Sind einfach auch 3 Std. Fahrt!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (9. Mai 2010)

ganz ruhig, war alles mit yo!achim abgesprochen bzw yo! war selbst dabei, wenn du mitgestalten willst lass dich einfach mal blicken


----------



## yo!achim (10. Mai 2010)

@Martin187
Alles easy, war dabei. Außer der 2er Landung, die jetzt zu DEINEM Absprung passt, ist alles beim Alten, nur eben perfekt renoviert.
(ästhetisch, solide, umweltfreundlich...wie immer!  )
Wird Dir auch gefallen........garantiert!
Es ist auch nix geplant was Du nicht wüsstest.....
Wann bist Du mal oben?


----------



## open-air (10. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

hätte das Wettern nicht gestern Morgen so sein können wie heute?!!

@ yo!achim
vielleicht treffen wir uns ja auch mal beim Biken und nicht nur im Physio.
Gestern Mittag war Muttertag angesagt, sonst wäre ich mal vorbei geglitten ;-).

Wehe das Wetter ist Ende Mai genauso,... (Kurzurlaub).


----------



## Martin187 (10. Mai 2010)

Mal schaun wie heute die Schule läuft, wenn alles klappt werde ich mich gegen 15Uhr aufs Bike schwingen.

Solange das Wetter hält, versteht sich.

Werde dann T-Mann, F-Trail und M-eli fahren.

Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (10. Mai 2010)

So früh kann ich nicht. Bin wenn's gut läuft 16.00 daheim, wenn nicht erst 17.15.
Mal sehn ob ich dann noch hoch fahre.


----------



## open-air (10. Mai 2010)

Hi,

hat wer heute Mittag seinen Teller nicht leer gegessen?

Komm eben nach Hause uns es ist kalt, grau und schmuddelig.

Ich werde wieder verschieben 

Grüße an die harten...


----------



## yo!achim (10. Mai 2010)

Oben am Trail hat's nicht geregnet 

Trocken ist anders aber es gibt ja noch MM's , es hat dann auch endlich für den neuen 2er gereicht - aber nur noch mit dem neuen Hobel!

@Martin187
Morgen bin ich ab 17.00 oben, wenn's regnet mit'm Auto. Laß Dich mal wieder sehen, schließlich vernachlässigt man sein Baby nicht !


----------



## Martin187 (10. Mai 2010)

Guden,
War heute Mittag bei den Füchsen. DIe Landund sieht sehr gut aus! Leider konnte ich ihn nicht fahren da ich es nicht geschafft habe genug Gripp mit um die Kurve zu bringen.

Trocken wars genug. War mir Big Toe noch aufm Meli und sind da die hängenden Kurven gefahren! Nur Fett!

Morgen hab ich keine Zeit da ich zum Spargel essen eingeladen bin.

Am Mittwoch werde ich fahren wenns Wetter passt!
Und die tage danach sicher auch!


----------



## ChrisChros (10. Mai 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Laß Dich mal wieder sehen, schließlich vernachlässigt man sein Baby nicht !



yo!achim hat recht 

freut mich dass dir die landung gefällt, war auch en haufen arbeit

ich versuch morgen nachmitag ne runde richtung ohly zu drehn, komm dann auch auf jeden fall bei den füchsen vorbei, vorausgesetzt des wetter spielt mit...vlt sieht man sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2010)

Mittwoch ?

Wann soll es losgehen ? Müsste auch dringend ne Runde drehen ;-)

Heute wird es bei mir leider schon wieder nichts :-(


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Mai 2010)

Hi, 

wenn das Wetter hält dann heute ab ca. 18:00 Uhr. Drücken wir uns mal die Daumen. Abfahrt bei Mr Nice.

Morgen auch gerne wieder, bin bereit wenn es nicht regnet.

Micro: von mir oder von Bensem aus? Sag mal ne Zeit an! 
Donnerstag wird dann bei regen die Renovierung vorbereitet!
Sa & So kommt ja wieder dir Sonne raus.

Ich war heute wenigsten schonmal paddeln

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## open-air (11. Mai 2010)

Grüße aus dem Büro.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich packe für Morgen alles schon mal ins Auto und wäre spätestens um 17 Uhr egal ob Fehlheim oder Rathaus dort.

Vielleicht auch früher aber nicht vor 15:30 *lol*

So wie es jetzt in LA regnet und Gewittert hoffe ich das Ihr nicht unterwegs seit !


----------



## Tribal84 (11. Mai 2010)

stimmt ich sitz im auto vor meiner haustür fest und warte bis es aufhört zu hageln  la geht unter


----------



## open-air (11. Mai 2010)

Hi,

wenn ich schon nicht mit radeln kann (ich müßte dann zu schön Wetterzeiten 15:00 - 18:00 arbeiten) sitze ich zumindest nun im Kollektiv vorm Fenster un schau in den Regen-Guß.

.... Wann wird's mal endlich wieder richtig Sommer...  

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Uhrzeit passt: Start morgen so gegen 17:00 Ur Fehle oder halt 17:30 in Bensheim.

Schauen wir mal. Ich muss ins gelobte Land äh Saarland.

Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter.

Danke noch an den Wetterpropheten Mr Nice: ohne ihn wär ich eh net paddeln gegangen !

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2010)

alles klar 17 Uhr in Fehle 

Meine Teller heute waren alle leer !


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2010)

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter noch besser :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (12. Mai 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Schauen wir mal. Ich muss ins gelobte Land äh Saarland.
> 
> ...




Nix gegen das Saargebiet, ja!!! Da fahre ich am Samstag/Sonntag auch hin und werde mir mal die örtlichen Strecken mal anschauen. In meiner ollen Heimat hat sich seit meinem Abgang wohl auch einiges getan. 

Fährt wer zum Dirtmasters? übernächstes WE?


----------



## ChrisChros (12. Mai 2010)

gude

bin heut mit ben am f trail, sollten gegen halb 5 oben sein..vlt hat ja noch jmd lust

gruß Christian


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2010)

Wir kommen vielleicht mal kurz vorbei geschoben *lol*


----------



## Martin187 (12. Mai 2010)

DFB Finale Karten zu verklaufen! In der Bayerkurve! Fals jemand Interesse hat. Einfach anrufen.

Ich geh später maximal in Spopa und dann aufn Mai-Way


----------



## yo!achim (12. Mai 2010)

Wo war der Schakal heute?
Feucht war's zwar, ging aber alles zu fahren.
Morgen muß ich arbeiten , bin aber ab 15.00 zuhause.
Bis dahin müsste auch der ein oder andere MAIWAY - Besucher wieder nüchtern sein!
Also so ab 17.00 spätestens werd ich mal ne Runde fliegen gehn......


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2010)

Gruß an alle zu hause gebliebenen, ich blieb trocken ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2010)

Hi Micro,

wir auch: bei nem Erdbeerbecher in Bü-City.

Damit bin ich aber für den Freitag Mittag entlastet. Heute wirdd erstmal ausgeräumt und abgeklebt und dann schau ich mal auf die Uhr, vieleicht reicht es noch für ne Runde!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Mai 2010)

Nur soll`s morgen leider den ganzen Tag regnen....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2010)

Jep, lt. Wetterdienst 

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html

nur Regen


----------



## underdog01 (14. Mai 2010)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Fährt wer zum Dirtmasters? übernächstes WE?



Ich habe zufällig frei an dem WE, würde also mitkommen. Wie lange willst Du dort bleiben?


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. Mai 2010)

Wahrscheinlüsch einen Tag. Nur zum gucken. Und höchstwahrscheinlich am Sonntag. Hängt auch davon ab, wie sich unsere Baustelle entwickelt. Werde dass dann ende nächster Woche kurzfritig entscheiden.


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. Mai 2010)

Übrigens. Habe gerade gesehen, dass in Saalbach dieses Jahr die Bergbahnen frei sind. Voraussetzung: man übernachtet in einem der Partnerhotels oder -ferienwohnungen. Gutes Argument also für Juli. Ich fahre schonmal am 27. Mai für einen Tag hin. Verena soll ihr neues Bike ausprobieren können. 

Suche dazu noch einen Vorbau in 45/50 mm Länge. Klemmung 25,4. Wenn wer was hat und nicht braucht - her damit. Wenn oversized auch gut. Dann gibt's halt einen anderen Lenker.


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2010)

Sonntag soll das Wetter ja etwas besser werden, zumindest Trocken.

Und wer will, wer kann ?


----------



## big toe (14. Mai 2010)

@Pfadfinder

Hab beidesâ¦.
Einen Race Face Diabolus mit 25,4 und einen HolzfÃ¤ller mit 31,8, beide mit einer 50er LÃ¤nge.

Hab ich das richtig verstanden??? Man muss nix fÃ¼r den Lift lÃ¶hnen, falls man eine Unterkunft gebucht hat.

@all
Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeitâ¦.
Aber ist jemand morgen Nachmittag unterwegs?

Ciao


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. Mai 2010)

Si, hier mal ein Auszug zu der Karte.

Die Saalbach Hinterglemm JOKER CARD ist der Trumpf für den perfekten Sommerurlaub und ermöglicht den kostenlosen Zugang zu vielen Attraktionen.

Die JOKER CARD kann man nicht kaufen, denn die JOKER CARD ist während Ihres Aufenthaltes in einem der JOKER CARD-Partner-Beherbergungsbetriebe inkludiert und enthält folgende Leistungen:

    * Uneingeschränkte Benützung der in Betrieb
      befindlichen Seilbahnanlagen in Saalbach Hinterglemm
    * Tägliche einmalige Benützung der
      Asitzkabinenbahn in Leogang (Betriebszeiten beachten)
    * Montelinos Erlebnisweg am Kohlmais
    * Berg Kodok am Reiterkogel
    * adidas Freeridepark am Reiterkogel
    * X-Line am Schattberg
etc.

Schreib mal, wass der race-face kosten würde. Am besten per PM.


----------



## big toe (14. Mai 2010)

Coole Sache! 

PM ist unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (14. Mai 2010)

Guden,
mal an alle die mit in der 1ten Juli Woche mit in Bike urlaub möchte.

Wollen wir uns nöchste Woche mal bei mir treffen, den Grill anwerfen und mal bequatschen wos hingegen soll?

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ansonsten: wie schaut es denn heute und mogen aus?

Elli's Mutter kommt zum Frühstücken und ich hoffe ja noch auf ein paar Grad mehr wärme. Radeln wollt ich schon. Für morgen ist ja tatsächlich mal wieder Sonne angemeldet! Da muss ich früher los, da wir um 16:00 Uhr Besuch bekommen. (Jup: et wird gegrillt)

Heute so ab 13:30 in Fehle?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich net, wir fahren mit dem Rad nach Abenheim und über Griesheim zurück ;-)


----------



## underdog01 (15. Mai 2010)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Guden,
> mal an alle die mit in der 1ten Juli Woche mit in Bike urlaub möchte.
> 
> Wollen wir uns nöchste Woche mal bei mir treffen, den Grill anwerfen und mal bequatschen wos hingegen soll?
> ...



Grundsätzlich habe ich Bock und finde die Idee auch gut.

Bei mir ist es halt mal wieder kompliziert mit den Arbeitszeiten. Von daher macht was aus, sagt mir möglichst frühzeitig Bescheid, dann versuche ich es mir einzurichten.


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2010)

Wann soll es morgen los gehen ?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,

für morgen noch keinen Plan, will aber gegen 15:00 wieder zu Hause sein!

Heute keiner Bock? Na ich warte mal noch...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ich net, wir fahren mit dem Rad nach Abenheim und über Griesheim zurück ;-)



Doch wir fahren jetzt gleich los  hoffentlich bleibt es trocken !


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,

so, bei mir blieb es trocken: man, die Temperaturen sind ja echt der Hammer. Ich kann es nicht glauben.

Na morgen soll es ja besser aussehen. Wie gehabt, ich will recht früh starten!

Mr Nice ist ja vieleicht auch mit am Start. Ich habe halt ne Endzeit von 15:00 Uhr zu Hause!

mfg

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2010)

Dann schlag ich mal 12 Uhr Fehlheim vor, wenn sonst nix von Euch kommt  für mich ist das Früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,

@Micro: mitten in der Nacht? Würde schon gerne früher starten, Mr Nice will aber eventuell noch in HI. 11:00 wäre mir lieber!

Ansonsten müssen wir halt ein wenig Gas geben!

Gruß

LarsLipp

So, jetzt geht's zum Fischkop gegen Lederhosen schauen.


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2010)

Kompromiss 11:30 Fehle


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Mai 2010)

Morgen die Herren,

wir würden auch ne Runde mit drehen. Wie sieht`s mit 11.30 Uhr bei mir/Rathaus aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2010)

So,

ab un zu ist das Telefon ja auch noch zu gebrauchen.

11:30 bei Mr Nice, falls sich noch jemand mit dranhängt.

Dann allen erstmal ein gutes Frühstück. OK, Mr Nice ist schon wieder fleißig im HI.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS. Gestern war Canada II aufgeräumt: Vielen Dank. Man ist das dann ein geiles Stück!


----------



## Micro767 (16. Mai 2010)

Endlich ist das Wetter gut, jetzt muss es nur noch so bleiben !

Ich komme zu  Mr.Nice


----------



## Martin187 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich werde heute gegen 14:30 losradeln. Werde Toter-Mann , Meli fahren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (16. Mai 2010)

Servus,
Bis auf die paar Besucher heute wars ne schöne Seassion! 

Haben auch wieder was gebaut. Die "Pink Lady", was das is sieht jeder der mal wieder vorbei kommt.

Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (16. Mai 2010)

Was'n für Besucher? 

Ist Pink Lady nicht ne Apfelsorte? Oder gibt's Erde in dem Farbton?

Na dann bin ich morgen vielleicht schlauer.....

Bin ab 13.00 oben. Hab auch was mitgebracht!


----------



## Micro767 (16. Mai 2010)

??? Na dann sind wir alle mal gespannt !

Wir haben heute Mittag auf der Abfahrt vom Meli etwas aufgeräumt.


----------



## ChrisChros (16. Mai 2010)

jaja die pink lady , soviel sei schonmal gesagt: ihr werdet euch auf jeden fall drüber freuen 

war ein echt guter tag, ist wieder schön trocken und schnell


----------



## Martin187 (16. Mai 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Was'n für Besucher?
> 
> Ist Pink Lady nicht ne Apfelsorte?



Genau davon ist es auch abgeleitet!

Dann bis moche.


----------



## yo!achim (17. Mai 2010)

Yeah! Is ja fast Kaiserwetter heute!
Hat noch jemand frei heute? 

Muß aber erstmal ins Physio da ich mir bei der 3er - Aktion sprichwörtlich
den Buckel krumm geschafft hab.

Bis später.....


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ja endlich lacht die Sonne. Leider hat die Runde es gestern nicht geschafft, meine Erkältng ganz einzudämmen. So schlimm ist es aber nicht, ich hätte aber gerne verzichtet. Da erhole ich mich heute noch und morgen bin ich eh unterwegs.

Eventuell dreh ich Donnerstag noch ne RUnde und dann bin ich eh weg! Auch in Frankreich sieht es so langsam nach besserem Wetter aus!

Dann haut mal rein heute!

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Fücje Äpfel mögen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Mai 2010)

verdammt ! ausgerechnet heut hab ich noch sportuntericht bis halb 5 , muss jez erstma in die schule, vlt geh ich gegen 7 noch kurz fahren, glaub aber eher net

Gruß Christian


----------



## Micro767 (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bin schon am packen für das kommende Wochenende Lenggries, man gkaubt es kaum aber gestern hab ich schon mal mein Rad etwas geputzt


----------



## Tribal84 (17. Mai 2010)

war ne schöne runde gestern.
jatschek hat es beim letztes roadgap versuch ordentlich verrissen und wir sind nur noch schloss  + kaffee / kuchen gefahren dann heim...


martin meintest uns mit besuchern ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (17. Mai 2010)

Ich werd mich mal gegen halb 4 oben blicken lassen.
Grüße, Ben


----------



## Martin187 (17. Mai 2010)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> martin meintest uns mit besuchern ??



Nee, es waren 2mal Leute zu Fuß da, die mal schauen wollten was hier so ist.

Bei dem Wetter war ich nicht fahren. Muss eh noch viel für die Schule machen.

Gruß


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (17. Mai 2010)

So,
also des Wetter war ja nicht so dolle . Aber ich muss schon sagen, der dritte ist echt geil geworden mit der neuen Landung 
Und die Pink Lady hat auch was, gratulation an die Erbauer 

So und nun muss ich auch noch was für die Schule tun

Grüße, Ben


----------



## yo!achim (17. Mai 2010)

Jetzt wird's ja richtig gemütlich da oben! 
Hab's mir gleich bequem gemacht 
Den 3er Kicker hab ich mal 2 Handbreit nach rechts versetzt, bin da empfindlich was Assymetrie angeht.
Was für'n flow!! Ich wusste das ich ihn lieben werde....
Die 2er Landung hat jetzt nach hinten/oben ein paar Balken mehr, man kann also kürzer und steiler landen, aber nicht das Hinterrad hängen lassen!
Und man kann jetzt nicht mehr Chickenway-mäßig drüberrollen.
Bin morgen ab 12.00 bis Sonnenuntergang oben (mit Regenjacke )
Kommt jemand von den üblichen Verdächtigen mal vorbei?


----------



## air aff (17. Mai 2010)

wa heute von 12-13uhr auf em fuchstrail hab dich vermißt joachim was wa los bist de morgen ma um 12 da???


----------



## yo!achim (17. Mai 2010)

Gude, mir is heut morgen die Karre verreckt, musste in die Werkstatt und alles hat sich nach hinten verschoben.

Bin morgen auf jeden Fall oben, kann aber schonmal +/- ne Std. sein.
Eher +


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Mai 2010)

ich schau ma, wenns wetter mitspielt komm ich wahrscheinlich vorbei, bei regen auf jeden fall net


----------



## air aff (17. Mai 2010)

@yo!achim
rufe auf jeden fall ma ne stunde vorher an


----------



## open-air (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe am So. außer auf dem Meli keine Menschenseele gesehen.
Es war auch schon etwas später.
Respekt für Eure Arbeit, konnte mir die Werke mal ansehen.
Ihr seid echt schmerzfrei, wie kann man so etwas ohne sich alle Gräten zu brechen abrollen .
Ich muß mal wieder eine Zwangspause einlegen, nun ist der Bremshebel im Bremshebel-Himmel.

Bald ist Urlaubszeit, da wird geübt, geübt, ... und ich werde Euch mal besuchen kommen, mir was abgucken und (staunen)

Gruß
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. Mai 2010)

THX Jungs !

der Tip mit Pepe-tuning und nem Anruf hinterher war top ! 
Bekomme meine Talas in 7 Tagen gemacht. Bringe sie am 25´ten hin ond werd sie am 01 wieder abholen.


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Mai 2010)

ich glaube auch das der einzige sprung den ich dieses jahr dort stehe der erste am anfang ist  der rest ist mittlerweile einfach richtig groß


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2010)

Hi,

na dann mal von mir hier allen Urlaubern und den Zuhausebleibenden alles Gute für die nächste Zeit: Ich bin dann mal weg. Wetter passt auch ganz gut im Froschfresserland. Wellen sind mal an den ersten 2 Tagen wohl recht perfekt. Dann enspannen und auf den nächsten Swell warten.

Wenn ich zurück bin sind zwar die Beine schwach, aber die Kondition sollte wieder besser sein! schauen wir mal!

nach dem Urlaub will ich auf jedenn Fall mal in nen Park! 
Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (20. Mai 2010)

Na und heute kann ich mich auch abmelden, auch wenn es nicht soo lange ist wie bei LarsLipp. Bin am 25´ten wieder im Lande, dann allerdings ohne Gabel da ich diese am 25´ten gleich zu Pepe-Tuning bringe.

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter wünsch ich Euch allen !

Und für larsLipp noch tolle Wellen !


----------



## Martin187 (20. Mai 2010)

Servus. 
Das Weekend ist bei mir auch verplant. Am Samstag gehts nach Hockenheim auf die Drift challenge und Sonntag wohl nach Winterberg. Fals es mit Winterberg nicht klappt werde ich auf jeden Fall aufm Bike unterwegs sein!

Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (20. Mai 2010)

@Martin 187
Wollte am WE mal den Kollegen am HK besuchen. 
Haste Bock, falls WB nix wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (21. Mai 2010)

könnte man machen! oder evtl. in die Pfalz. Big TOe ist dort. Ihn könnte man auch besuchen


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Mai 2010)

gude

wer isn alles morgen richtung ohly/f trail unterwegs? hab vor morgen ne ausgibige runde mit ben fahren zu gehn, bei dem wetterbericht !

Gruß Christian


----------



## big toe (21. Mai 2010)

Martin187 schrieb:


> könnte man machen! oder evtl. in die Pfalz. Big TOe ist dort. Ihn könnte man auch besuchen



Das wäre cool!!!


Sind von morgen bis zum Montag in der Pfalz unterwegs. Über die geilen Trails muss ich ja nichts mehr berichten,  ist ja bekannt. love:

Wir campen in St. Martin. Falls was zustande kommt, ein paar Leute haben ja meine Nummer...


Dann mal an alle ein schönes Wochenende, nutzt das geile Wetter!!!

Tüdelü


----------



## yo!achim (22. Mai 2010)

Tach auch,

fahre so ab 15.00 zum F-trail hoch. 

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (23. Mai 2010)

Gude,

hat jemand Lust gemütlich zum Meli hoch und danach Fuchstrail?

Grüße


----------



## one track mind (24. Mai 2010)

geht hier morgen jemand fahren? würde mich evtl. für ne kleine runde anschliessen...


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (24. Mai 2010)

wer geht heute fahren...?


----------



## Micro767 (25. Mai 2010)

bin wieder im Lande aber bringe ja heute meine Gabel zu Pepe-Tuning 

Bayern ist schööön ! Wenn das Wetter passt, hatten Freitag Regen


----------



## Martin187 (26. Mai 2010)

Man was ein Wetter! Naja die nächsten Wochen sind eh so mit Klausuren vollgepackt das ich nur sehr wenig biken kann.
Spätestens in den Sommerferien bin ich wieder voll da.

Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (26. Mai 2010)

Und ich wollte gestern schon Reifen für trockene Bedingungen aufziehen.
Stattdessen hab ich mir noch'n Satz Muddy's bestellt, wird wohl zum 
Ganzjahresreifen dieses Jahr. 

@Mr.Nice
Lange nix gehört.
Steht das noch mit dem Urlaub in der ersten Ferienwoche?

Wir sollten mal langsam das genaue Datum festlegen.
4.7. -11.7. oder weniger oder wie oder was?

Was sagen die Nord-Ost-Odenwälder?

Am Besten wir machen das per Rundmail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog01 (26. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## underdog01 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich sage:

Ich habe vom 5. - 11. Juli Urlaub. 
(So wie es schon Anfang des Jahres ausgemacht war.)

Als Ziel stand doch Saalbach mehr oder weniger ganz oben auf der Liste, oder?

'Pfadfinder' meinte, dass das Hotel hier ganz gut sein soll (auch von der Lage):

http://www.hotel-conrad.at/


----------



## yo!achim (26. Mai 2010)

Ich meinte ja keine radikale Änderung.
Man könnte z.B. am 3.7. losfahren oder am 5.7.  .....how ever.
Saalbach ist auch mein Favorit.
Aber wenigstens EINE Alternative sollten wir haben wenn für Saalbach Dauer-Regen gemeldet ist, was durchaus vorkommen kann.
Ich dachte an Livigno, da Alpensüdseite (glaub ich zumindest)
Hab nämlich schonmal ne ganze Woche verregneten Bike-Urlaub gehabt,
mit einem halben Tag ohne Regen und 8°.
Winterberg im Juni 2004 sag ich nur......


----------



## Micro767 (26. Mai 2010)

Ach ihr habt es gut ! Urlaub *ach*

Meine Gabel ist jetzt bei Pepe-tuning ist ist vielleicht am Samstag abhol bereit


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Mai 2010)

@Yo!achim
Sorry, war in der Tat in der letzten Zeit ein wenig ruhig. Hatte ein paar Termine für den Sportpark (so wie jetzt auch am Sonntag wieder) wahrzunehmen u. dann spielte das Wetter ja auch nicht so mit.

Unabhängig aber von deiner heutigen Frage (hab ich gerade erst gelesen) habe ich euch ja heute schon diesbzgl. ne Mail geschrieben

Also bei mir steht der Termin 05.- 10/11.07. immer noch. So wie`s schaut haben wir uns jetzt ja auf Saalbach eingeschossen.  Von meiner Seite aus gerne 

Das verlinkte Hotel finde ich nett allerd. bezweifel ich, dass es bei allem im Budgetrahmen liegt.  Zumal ich pers. auch auf dieses Wellness Zeug verzichten könnte u. 42,- Bucks nur für F schon viel finde.

Ich werde morgen mal nach altern.  Pensionen/Appartements schauen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich habe es fertig gebracht bei der letzten Fahrt keinen Schaden zu verursachen 
Urlaub ist gut, ich habe Ihn ab Mo. für die nächsten 14 Tage
Da Bremshebel von Formular auch in Gold aufgewogen nicht zu bekommen sind, werde ich mit meiner Notreparatur aus Bruchstück, Inbusschlüssel und O-Ring das unversehrte Biken für Leib und Material üben müssen.

Gruß


----------



## big toe (27. Mai 2010)

Hi, back aus der Pfalz...

Kann dem Micro 100% zustimmen, die Pfalz rockt übelst!!!



 

 

 

 

Ciao
Christof


----------



## Micro767 (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn man weis wo man hin muss


----------



## Black_kite (28. Mai 2010)

@Christof: 
Tolle Bilder, die Trails dort will ich auch unbedingt mal unter die Stollen nehmen! 

Mitte Juni ist ein Abstecher nach Freiburg geplant (nach dem Bike-Festival in Willingen), 
kann mich ja deswegen nochmal melden. 

Übrigens kannst Du nicht so einfach pauschalisieren: 
Bin nicht immer morgens "unfit"... 

Ciao Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. Mai 2010)

Bin gerade auch am überlegen ob ich nach Willingen fahre aber nur morgens hin und abends zurück, dazu noch ohne Bike  nur für ne Littville 301 Probefahrt


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Mai 2010)

@Micro767
Warum nach Willingen?? Underdog01 und Julian haben doch eins... da sollte doch auch ne Probefahrt möglich sein.

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (29. Mai 2010)

gude

wie siehts heut aus? wer macht was...hat jmd lust auf weinheim?

gruß christian


----------



## Martin187 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich werde hier bei uns eine Runde fahren da Big Toe keine Zeit hat den Führer in der Pfalz zu machen.

Gruß M


----------



## ChrisChros (29. Mai 2010)

werd ich auch, wollen wir zusammen fahren? ben und loni wolln ne tour nach weinheim machen, lohnt sich für mich net


----------



## Micro767 (30. Mai 2010)

Konnte gestern um 20 Uhr noch meine Gabel bei www.Pepe-tuning.de abholen das nenn ich wirklich mal Service und das wesentlich günstiger als Toxo !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,

wollte mich auch mal melden: Wetter ist hier auch recht wechselhaft, 2 Tage ging die Welt fast unter
Na besser als zu Hause ist es schon, heute war Surf bei Kniehohen Wellen. (OK interressiert hier eh keinen). Der bester Tag war der erste.

Jetzt hoffen wir wieder auf Sonne und Wellen, der Fotograf ist dann aber weg.


----------



## ChrisChros (1. Juni 2010)

Gude

hat jemand von euch zufällig nen Adapter mit dem man ne Gabel für 20mm Steckachse auf Schnellspanner 9 mm umrüsten kann, den er mir für ein paar Tage leihen könnte? meine VR Nabe hat jetzt ein zu großes Spiel, bis die neuen eingespeicht sind wirds leider nochn bisschen dauern

Gruß Christian


----------



## Martin187 (1. Juni 2010)

Adapter hab ich nicht. aber ich kann dir eine Laufrad mit 20mm Achse leihen. Natürlich nur wenn du drauf aufpasst!


----------



## ChrisChros (1. Juni 2010)

wäre sau nett, bin mir aber net sicher, ein adapter wär mir lieber, der is net so teuer...wir wollen am Freitag nach Weinheim, würde bedeuten dass ich auf jeden fall springen würde


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Juni 2010)

@ChrisChros
Ich meine, noch so einen im Keller rumfliegen zu haben. Bin allerd. nur noch morgen da, das ab Do. nach Bozen geht Werde ihn einfach mal mit auf die Arbeit nehmen.

@Martin187
Hasr du zufällig mein Entlüftungskit für die Formulas??

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (1. Juni 2010)

ich hab mal den gummihammer geschwungen nach dem motto "schlimmer wirds nimmer" und hatte etwas erfolg...ich denke es dürfte so einigermaßen gehen, vielen dank für die angebote, ich werds jetzt erstmal so probieren


----------



## jatschek (1. Juni 2010)

Das sind ja Methoden hier. Hast du überhaupt mal geschaut, wo das Spiel her kommt? Meist sinds nur die Lager, welche ausgeschlagen sind. Die kann man ratz fatz wechseln. Neue Lager kosten ~10 Euro in ebay. Die billigen gehen fast genauso gut wie teure SKF. 

Jedenfalls haben SKF Lager bei mir nur unwesentlich länger gehalten. 

Hat mal einer nen Bild von einem Adapter von 20mm Steckachsaufnahme auf 9mm? Hab sowas noch nie gesehen und wüsste auch nicht wie das gescheit funktionieren soll. Kenn das nur für die Naben selber. Aber dann wird die Achse in der Nabe gewechselt.


----------



## ChrisChros (1. Juni 2010)

was da jez genau die Ursache ist weiß ich net, ich will damit nur jetzt am WE fahren, des wird se hoffentlich noch aushalten, hab se jez ungefähr wider so fest wie letztens am f trail, damit gings ganz gut
die neuen Naben kommen noch diese Woche oder Anfang nächster, spätestens in 2 Wochen sind die dann eingespeicht, dafür dann nochmal neue Lager zu kaufen macht keinen Sinn

wir wollen übrigens Donnerstag und Freitag nach Weinheim, falls noch jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, Freitag kommen noch yo!achim und der aff mit


----------



## jatschek (1. Juni 2010)

Quark, ab in die Parks Jungs. 

Donnerstag gehts nach Beerfelden und Samstag nach Lac Blanc.


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2010)

Melde mich ab  fahre heute noch ins bayrische zum biken übers Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (2. Juni 2010)

wenn ich 18 bin(im Juli) wirds öfters mas in nen bikepark gehn, im mom bin ich auf die Bahn oder meine Eltern angewiesen, wenn ich aber meine neuen Naben hab will ich unbedingt mal nach Winterberg , werd etwas Überzeugungsarbeit bei meinen Eltern leisten müssen

viel spaß in beerfelden und lac blanc


----------



## PFADFINDER (2. Juni 2010)

Guden, 

zurück aus dem (Bike)-Skiurlaub aus Kärnten und Saalbach. Bikepark mit Schnee ist auch mal ganz nett. Zumindest musste man nirgends warten.  Und die Strecke war sogar unterhalb der Schneegrenze ganz gut zu befahren. Trotz Dauerregen. Spricht für die Strecken in Saalbach. 

Die Strecken wurden nochmals gepimpt: Auf der einfachen Strecke gibt es jetzt noch einen schönen Wallride (hab ich aus der Seilbahn gesehen - bin die Strecke nicht gefahren). 

Auf der Proline gibt es auch das ein oder andere neue Holzteil. Leider ist der Steindrop nicht mehr befahrbar. Vielleicht wird das aber noch geändert. Kurz vorm Ziel gibt es jetzt noch 4 Drops von XXS bis M. Also nicht sehr hoch. Am Landehang muss noch was gemacht werden. Sonst rutscht man schnell aus. Die Strecke bietet jetzt auf knapp 500 hm und 1,9 km 2 Drops und ein Roadgap im oberen Teil, ein paar Nortshores kurz danach, einen kleinen Sprung über ne Brücke, ein paar kleine Kicker sowie die Dropbatterie am Ziel. Die Strecke ist in meinen Augen bis auf 2 Stellen und die Nortshores relativ einfach zu fahren. Schön flüssig, aber teilweise Steil. Und kaum matschig. 

Die Blueline ist einfach zu fahren und mehr dazu da, um das gas stehen zu lassen. 

Die X-Line spricht mit über 1000 hm für sich. Was sich dort noch so hinsichtlich Bauwerken getan hat (oder tut) weiß ich nicht. 

Das Hotel Conrad ist sehr gut. Sicherlich sind FeWo billiger. Aber 40 Mücken für Hotel mit Frühstpück sind sicherlich nicht zuviel. Dafür gibt es auch einen Bikekeller mit Waschplatz, ne Werkstatt und nettes Ambiente und 'ne richtisch schicke Sauna. Wenn man das nicht nutzt ist man selbst schuld . Und vom Hotel kann man auf die Seilbahn spucken. Aber ich halt mich aus der Planung raus, da ich eh noch nicht weiß, wann ich zugegen sein werde. Für die, die auch ins Hotel gehen wollen - das Conrad lohnt sich. 

Nur der Schnee......


----------



## SRX-Prinz (2. Juni 2010)

Hi , ich habe eine FahrradtrÃ¤ger fÃ¼r 3 Bikes zur Montage auf der AnhÃ¤ngerkupplung zu verkaufen . Falls jemand Bedarf hat bitte melden .  Preis 130â¬ . Fotos kann ich auf Anfrage noch machen .
0171/4957192


----------



## PFADFINDER (2. Juni 2010)

oh mann, hättest du das nicht vor vier Wochen sagen können!


----------



## yo!achim (2. Juni 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> Quark, ab in die Parks Jungs.



Da muß ich Dir Recht geben.
Ich versuch morgen in BF zu erscheinen.


----------



## jatschek (2. Juni 2010)

Wär cool, wir werden ab 10 Uhr da sein.


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juni 2010)

@Yo!achim
Viel Spass in BF. Ich bin dann mal weg

Antworte bitte noch auf meine Email.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (3. Juni 2010)

Ich werde heut an den Fuchstrail fahren und an den Style skillz arbeiten.

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (3. Juni 2010)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Ich werde heut an den Fuchstrail fahren und an den Style skillz arbeiten.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Hätte ich besser auch gemacht!

Hab mir heute in BF die Schulter gebrochen  
Wenn ich mal ne Rüstung anzieh, super!
und nichtmal ein lohnenswerter Stunt........nee oder?

packe jetzt mal meine Sachen und geh auf Station.
Morgen CT und dann sehn ob OP oder net.
Bin dann erstmal raus, auch für July 
und nur über Mobilphone erreichbar. (soweit das geht in der Klinik)
so ne abgef***** supersch***** :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (3. Juni 2010)

Ach ****en! Was machst du fürn Scheiss??? Vomr Urlaub in BF die Schulter brechen. Besser kanns mans echt nicht machen.

Kommste nach HP oder Bensheim ins Krankenhaus?

Dann mal gute Besserung! Ich hoffe du wirst schnell wieder fit!

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (3. Juni 2010)

Gehe in Bensheim ins KH.
(hau mir grad noch'n Steak rein, wer weiß wann's wieder was gescheites
gibt)
ne kuschelige Weste hab ich an - genau richtig für den Sommer,
ich kann's echt noch net glauben!!
Na wenigstens wirken die Schmerzmittel jetzt....


----------



## big toe (3. Juni 2010)

Ach du *******...

Wenns kommt, dann dicke. Tut mir Leid fÃ¼r dich!

WÃ¼nsche dir alles Gute!!!


@Martin
Bock morgen aufs TraubenblÃ¼tenfest nach Westhofen zu gehen? Haben ein 50 Personen Bus gechartert und ein paar PlÃ¤tze sind noch frei. 

Und wegen Sonntag. Pfalz wÃ¤re doch ne gute Option! Vom Wetter her passts jaâ¦


----------



## ChrisChros (3. Juni 2010)

verdammte *******, nen schlechteren zeitpunkt hätts echt net gegeben, gute besserung! hoff du bist schnell wieder fit


----------



## ChrisChros (3. Juni 2010)

weinheim fällt dann morgen aus, bin auf jeden fall am f trail unterwegs


----------



## jatschek (3. Juni 2010)

******* Yoachim, nicht schön das zu hören das die Schulter wirklich gebrochen ist. Hatte heute in BF noch gehofft, es sei kein Bruch. Echt *******.

Gute Besserung und schnellen Heilungsverlauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (3. Juni 2010)

@yo!achim: schöne ********. wünsche dir mal gute besserung!


----------



## Tribal84 (3. Juni 2010)

gute besserung  

hätte ich heute morgen nicht gedacht nachdem deine schulter kaum bzw nicht dicker war wie die andere ...


----------



## Black_kite (3. Juni 2010)

@yo!achim: 
Heftig, Heftig... 
Wünsch Dir gute Besserung!!!

Gruß Sven


----------



## PFADFINDER (4. Juni 2010)

Alter Herr. Was machst du denn. So ein Shit. Gute Besserung und komm wieder schnell auf den Bock.


----------



## open-air (4. Juni 2010)

@yo!achim:
Das hört sich böse an.
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung.

"Klugschiß-Modus an:
Mann sollte im Alter vorsichtiger werden; ... merke ich jedes mal wenn ich mal wieder vom Rad purzele ... . 
Klugschiß-Modus aus"

Wir sehen uns dann im Physio.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juni 2010)

Hi,

na dann mal von mir auch gute Besserung und keine Schmerzen. Hoffe du bist bald wieder Fitt. 

Dem Rest noch viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## air aff (5. Juni 2010)

auch von mir gute besserung
aber die in bensheim sin voll die metzger
suche dir lieber ein anderes krankenhaus wenn du noch kannst


----------



## yo!achim (5. Juni 2010)

'tach zusammen!
Danke für die Genesungswünsche! 
Bin wieder zuhause, es ist "nur" das Schulterblatt gebrochen, knapp 
neben dem Gelenk - also keine OP.
Ich trag jetzt noch 10 Tage den Klettrucksack und dann geht's mit Gymnastik los. 
Schaun mer mal..........


----------



## ChrisChros (5. Juni 2010)

@yo!achim: etwas glück im unglück gehabt, dein "baby" vermisst dich bestimmt jetzt schon , hast die anlieger übrigends schön hinbekommen, danke 


ich werd mich jez mal noch ein bissel aufs ohr hauen und dann ne chillige runde am f trail fahren gehn

gruß christian


----------



## yo!achim (5. Juni 2010)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> hast die anlieger übrigends schön hinbekommen, danke


Da hatte ich noch zwei Helfer 

@Martin187
Ich werd dann die Woche mal zu Fuß hochkommen und den Fotografen
machen, gib mal Bescheid wen Du das Profi-Equipment mitbringst.
Ansonsten werd ich meine Cam mal ausgiebig testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (7. Juni 2010)

Hey YO !

*Gute Besserung !*

Bin wieder aus Bayern zurück und muss sagen Touren fahren ist immer noch sehr schön und dank Euch war kaum einer in der Lage mir auf den Trails zu folgen !

Hab halt am Meli immer tolle Lehrer auch wenn einer jetzt für ein paar Wochen ausfällt.


----------



## open-air (7. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ist ganz schön matschig in unseren Hügeln.
Schade, ich hoffte auch was lernen zu können.
Zumindest habe ich in den letzten Tagen nichts kaputt gemacht.
Die kleineren nicht rollbaren Hindernisse haben mir zumindestens einen Eindruck vom Fliegen gegeben. Die Space Shuttle Abschußrampen überlasse ich den Profis, aber drum rumm rollen ist auch OK.

Na, die Woche ist noch Freizeit angesagt, vielleicht treffe ich mal einen und kann den Profis zusehen.

Gruß

open air


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Juni 2010)

Melde mich auch wieder zurück. Bozen rockt!!

Bilder hab ich auch im Gepäck....




Mehr davon im Album.


@Yo!achim
Respekt!! Vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass "der Bruch des Schulterbalttes nicht sehr häufig und nur in Folge grosser Gewalteinwirkung passiert" 
(Quelle: http://www.danielrikli.ch/praxis/pa...aet/schulterguertel/schulterblattbrueche.html)

Dann mal gute Besserung und hoffentl. "gutes Heilfleisch"!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juni 2010)

Nice ! Very Nice die Fotos !


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juni 2010)

Wie schaut es Samstag aus ? 

Irgendwer was geplant so ab 12 Uhr vielleicht ?

Sonntag will ich vielleicht nach Oberursel zum Marathon


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Juni 2010)

@Micro767
Die nächsten vier Wochen wird`s schwierig... die stehen ganz im Zeichen des Fussballs

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juni 2010)

Na dann hab ich den Wald für mich alleine


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juni 2010)

Hi,


so wie es aussieht, werden wir morgen nach Germany aufbrechen.
Sonntag können wir gerne ne Runde radeln, auch ohne Mr Nice

Wird wohl so Mitternacht werden, bis wir ankommen. Wir können so zwischen 11:00 und 12:00 starten. Eventuell können wir ja mal telefonieren am So- morgen.

Wetter ist hier im Moment nicht so wirklich dolle und irgendwann geht doch jeder Urlaub zu Ende.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juni 2010)

Z.Z. werd ich Sonntag in Oberursel beim "Marathon" mit fahren *lol*

Gute Heimreise !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (11. Juni 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Na dann hab ich den Wald für mich alleine



Hallo,

hmm, das will ich Sa. in unserer Gegend mal bezweifeln.

Mein Urlaub neigt sich heute leider auch dem Ende zu.
Wenn das Wetter hält möchte ich auch das Bike etwas bewegen.

Habe für nächstes Wochenende einen Technik Kurs bei Canyon geschenkt bekommen. Mal sehen ob die mir das "Trailgleiten" austreiben können.

Werde mich mal den Melibokus hochquälen, Aussicht genießen und dann abgleiten  eek: ää richtig, rollen).

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juni 2010)

Morgen zwischen 12 und 12:30 ab Bensheim werden ich und meine Holde ne Runde drehen


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Juni 2010)

@LarsLipp
Morgen ne Runde ab 11 Uhr klingt doch gut

Am besten du klinglest bei uns mal durch wenn du zurück bist.

@Micro767
Na, dann mal viel Erfolg 

@open-air
Morgen Meli könnte keine gute Idee sein... http://www.melibokuslauf.de/

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (12. Juni 2010)

Kurzer Trailzustandsbericht. Der Sturm und Regenguss von letzter Woche hat gute Arbeit geleistet. Die Trails sind teils von Wasserrinnen zerpflügt und ausgewaschen. Lässt sich dennoch super fahren und bringt etwas Abwechslung. 

Der Kleinkanadatrail wird scheinbar regelmäßig mit Stöcken und kleinen Ästen zugelegt. Im unteren Teil liegt nen etwas dickerer, kann man aber überspringen/fahren. Nur aufpassen muss man. 

Einzig der Trail runter vom Auerbacher Schloss nach Bensheim Auerbach ist im letzten Stück (ab der Hütte) nicht wirklich fahrbar. Hat wieder einige Bäume umgeworfen. U.a. 3 Stück auf 10m. Radtragen und klettern ist angesagt. Auch ne Machete ist nicht schlecht, die Trails sind teilweise echt gut zugewachsen.

Aber ein gute Nachricht die alle aufatmen lässt, der Fuchstrail ist sogut wie garnicht davon betroffen. Lässt sich super fahren.


----------



## open-air (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

alle guten Vorsätze sind nichtig, ich bin Sa. einfach kein Frühaufsteher, aber ein Trödler.
War gestern oben am Meli, runter sind die Trails teils etwas matschig aber fahrbar (ja, ich bin gefahren).
Vom Hüttchen unter'm Auerbacher Schloß runter zum Waldschlößchen liegt nicht nur ein Baum. Der zweite hat sein Blätterkleid quer über den Weg gelegt.   

@jatschek: Waren die Spuren von Dir? Ich kam da nicht durch, bin zurück und dann auf der Rückseite vom Schloß runter.
@ Mr.Nice: Danke für die Info.


Vorhin mußte ich erstmal meine Kette flicken, ein Glied war so fest, das es sich nicht bewegen konnte. Super geht bei Euch auch immer so viel kaputt? 
Nu ist Familie angesagt.

Vielleicht kann ich heute Abend oder morgen noch fahren.


Gruß und schönes WE

open-air


----------



## jatschek (12. Juni 2010)

Mh, ich bin da gestern erst sehr spät durch. War gegen 21uhr am Auerbacher Schloss. Ob du da meine Spuren gesehen hast glaub ich fast nicht. Muss wohl schon einer vor mir probiert haben.

Aber ich hab mich dennoch durch den Baumwall gekämpft. Hatte keinen Bock mehr das Bike wieder hoch zu schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2010)

Ich kann von heute nix berichten, denn das LA Spargelfest und das Wetter haben mich schon heute Nacht aus den Schuhen gehauen.

Dafür hab ich jetzt die Anmeldung für Oberursel ausgefüllt und den Wecker gestellt !


----------



## ChrisChros (12. Juni 2010)

ohja ne machete am schloss trail wär echt gut, hab mir da mal wider ne zecke eingefangen, kein wunder bei kniehohem gras

wie siehts am fuchstrail mit matsch und so aus?

Gruß Christian


----------



## jatschek (12. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich keiner vorhanden. Heute war ich noch nicht dort. Aber die letzten Tage, wo es morgens geregnet hat war dann abends kein Schlamm zu sehen. Der Boden ist am Fuchstrail  und auch auf allen anderen Trails wunderbar griffig. 

Weil wir grad davon reden, bin dann mal wieder weg ne Runde radeln.


----------



## Miss.June (12. Juni 2010)

Hi,  komme aus Lorsch, bin eine AnfÃ¤ngerin, habe gestern meine naja âersteâ Tour durch den Wald gemacht, von HP(FreilichtbÃ¼hne) richtung Kirschhausen Ã¼ber Wald-Erlenbach nach Mittershausen â¦unter dem Steinbruch nach FÃ¼rth und zurÃ¼ck Ã¼ber Albersbach und die juhÃ¶he â¦ich fahre sonst nur in der Ebene â¦mal kommt eine Steigerung aber eher klein und nicht so oftâ¦wÃ¼rde mich gerne hier anschlieÃen, bin mir jedoch unsicher ob ich euer Pensum schaffe. 
  Also mal ne direkte Anfrage â¦wer hat Lust mit mir sozusagen zu âtrainierenâ und zu fahren? Bensheim wie Heppenheim sind gute Treffpunkte, Zeit unter Woche oder am Wochenende nach Absprache.
  WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber RÃ¼ckmeldung freuen.
  June


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2010)

Wir starten oft bzw. fast immer in Bensheim am Rathaus, einfach hier verfolgen wann es wieder los geht und mit fahren, wir schauen immer das keiner verloren-geht. 

Must nur schauen ob´s Verabredungen zum Touren oder zum DH bzw. Trailpflege sind, ausser Du willst Deine Air-Time gleich mit verbessern


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,

na dann mal wilkommen Miss.June. Der Micro hat recht, einfach zum Treffpun kt kommen oder hier verabreden. Wenn ich deine erste Tourbeschreibung lese, dann kommst du locker mit. Wir fahren ja keine Rennen, weder Bergab noch Bergauf! OK, nen kleinen Sprinnt kann man ab und zu einlegen!

Na dann werd ich mal bei Mr Nice anbimmeln und schauen wann es losgeht!

Gruß 

LarsLipp

PS: hier sind leider keine Wellen!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Juni 2010)

@LarsLipp
Wie klingt denn 11.15 bei mir??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Miss.June (13. Juni 2010)

ja cool, dann schau ich grad immer nach ..wann ihr so starten und schließe mich an - ich freu mich schon drauf.

ps. die nächsten tage sind bei mir ein wenig chaotisch, daher frühestens mittwoch abend - wäre da jemand mit dabei?

@LarsLipp: da bin ich ja beruhigt das ich in ungefähr mithalten kann ..muss aber dazu sagen, das ich auch pausen zwischendurch gemacht habe 

Grüße June.


----------



## Martin187 (13. Juni 2010)

Wir machen ja auch Pausen. Bis jetzt haben wir noch jeden und jede die mitgefahren ist auf den Berg hoch bekommen.

Mittwoch ist meine letzte Klausur und dann kanns wieder mit vollgas losgehen!

Gruß


----------



## ChrisChros (13. Juni 2010)

vor allem sind wir teilweise auch wegen unseren schweren Bikes net so schnell unterwegs, zumindest bergauf 

war heut mit Ben am Toten Mann und am Fuchstrail fahren, ging echt gut, war schnell und griffig

hab morgen meine letzte Klausur  dann können wir mal über die ein oder andere Umbaumaßnahme reden

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (13. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch ist gut ! Sogar sehr gut !

@LarsLipp ich kann nicht vor Mittwoch

Wie wäre es 17:15 in Fehle, 17:30 am Rathaus ?


----------



## open-air (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Mi, 17:30 hört sich gut an.
Ich bin zwar ab morgen wieder arbeiten hoffe aber, dass mich die nicht wieder mal versucht zu überrennen und ich pünktlich dabei sein kann.
Ich werde es zumindest einplanen.

Hoffe ich werde nicht der Bremsklotz werden.

Gruß

open-air

Ps.: Halbzeit vorbei, die Frau ruft, es geht weiter und es müssen noch die beiden Tore begossen werden (... der Brauch gefällt mir am Fußball am besten ... ).


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Mittwoch geht bei mir nicht. Ich werde heute wohl noch ne Runde drehen. Heute ab 17:00 Uhr mit Mr Nice. 

Bei mir dann wieder am Donnerstag, wenn das Wetter passt!

Sonntag wollt ich eventuell mal nach Berfelden, ist aber noch nicht sicher.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (14. Juni 2010)

o.k.

Mittwoch bin ich dann trotzdem so um 17:15 - 17:30 am Rathaus  und fahre gerne auch mit unseren Neueinsteigern eine schöne Runde 

Donnerstag kann ich wiederrum nicht, da muss ich erst meine Eltern vom Urlaub zurückholen (Mannheim Busbahnhof) und k.A. ob die pünktlich sind.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,

na der eine oder andere kennt ja bereits dir Krähe, aber seht mal hier:

War besser fotografiert als gemacht. Was macht man nur so an kleinen Wellentagen??? 

Mahlzeit

LarsLipp


----------



## Miss.June (14. Juni 2010)

hey,  Mittwoch 17:30 am Rathaus in Bensheim (um jetzt nicht am falschen treffpunkt zu warten, ihr meint das am akg?) klingt super - ich bin dabei!

@larslipp: bin heute nachmittag nochmal in hp, wg dem rad - wo hast du heute vor zu fahren und wie lange - kann nur bis halb sieben!


----------



## Martin187 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich werde heute mittag ne Runde drehen. Füchse und Meli denke ich.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!

Haut rein


----------



## Micro767 (14. Juni 2010)

Miss.June schrieb:


> hey,  Mittwoch 17:30 am Rathaus in Bensheim (um jetzt nicht am falschen treffpunkt zu warten, ihr meint das am akg?) klingt super - ich bin dabei!



akg ???

das bei der Polizei ! Hat Bensheim mehr als ein Rathaus ? 

Bin ja kein Bensheimer


----------



## Miss.June (14. Juni 2010)

okay dann weiß ich bescheid, also bei der polizei, die straße beim arbeitsamt hoch ...treffpunkt auf dem parkplatz?!  

akg - ist die schule die sich unterhalb des rathauses befindet 

ich freu mich.
grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (14. Juni 2010)

Bin auch nicht in Besnheim auf eine Schule gegangen


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,

und ich habe meinen Hauptschulabschluss am AKG gemacht

Spass beiseite: heute geht es um 17:00 Uhr bei Mr Nice los, wäre dann so gegen 17:10 am Bürgerhaus.

Vieleicht klappt es ja noch.

Na endlich naht der Feierabend.

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (14. Juni 2010)

Wie schaut´s Samstag und Sonntag aus ? 

Ich bräuchte LarsLipp und Mr.Nice auf min. eine Standart Tour. Zwecks Leistungstest und fachliche Meinung. Mehr wird nicht verraten


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2010)

Hi Micro,

einen Leistungstest brauch ich auch. Wir sollten aber auch gleich meinen Rücken testen: der ist fitt!!! 

Samstag start spätestens um 11:00 Uhr, da wir den Geburtstag von Elli's Mutter feiern ab ca. 16:00 Uhr!  Sonntag ist noch offen ob ich nach Beerfelden fahr, bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher und ansonsten rollen wir hier ne Runde!

Wetter sieht ja echt beschiden aus in den nächsten Tage.

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. Juni 2010)

Ich halte Samstag 11 Uhr in Fehle fest !


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Juni 2010)

ich werde ca in einer Stunde totermann/fuchtrail/meli fahren, hat jemand Lust? ben kommt wahrscheinlich mit

gruß christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. Juni 2010)

Wetter soll morgen ja ganz gut werden !

Ich komm direkt von der Arbeit, könnte also leider sein das ich nicht ganz pünktlich bin, dank Urlaubsvertretung


----------



## Miss.June (15. Juni 2010)

ich bin auch definitiv mit am start und versuche auch pünktlich am rathaus um 17:30 uhr zu sein! 

was nimmt ihr denn so alles zum fahren mit?

grüßle


----------



## Micro767 (15. Juni 2010)

ein Rad 

Spaß bei Seite  Helm, Handschuhe und ne Radbrille wären echt nicht schlecht. 

Helm ist bei uns eigentlich Pflicht !

Ersatzschlauch, genug zu Trinken und nen Riegel für den Notfall


----------



## Miss.June (15. Juni 2010)

okay mit dem "rad" und dem helm, wie dem trinken kann ich dienen - handschuhe werde ich mir noch anschaffen und ne brille whr auch noch.

ps: der riegel ist 'n echt guter tipp!


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2010)

Hi,

vergess das alles: Helm OK, auf jedenn Fall die gute Laune nicht vergessen. Ein wenig Kondition und Spass am radeln. 

Viel Spass dann morgen.

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (15. Juni 2010)

Und den Mut mit einpacken! evtl. bin ich mit dabei!


----------



## Micro767 (16. Juni 2010)

Extra Handschuhe und Brille kaufen musst Du nun wirklich nicht aber darüber nachdenken ob es nicht besser wäre 

Eine ganz normale Sportbrille z.B. vom Discounter tut es auch


----------



## open-air (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dabei.
Hoffe auch pünktlich zu sein.

Gestern hätte ich auch Lust gehabt, wenn, ja wenn da nicht die Arbeit wäre und ich erst um 19:00 Uhr zuhause gewesen wäre, ... 
wäre, ... Faule Ausrede ....

Das Fahrrad bringe ich mit, Helm auch, beim Riegel ??? ... 
Micro767 warst Du nicht erst am So. bei einem Marathon??

Bis nachher

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (16. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich hab 2 Riegel im Rucksack und gebe gerne was ab wenn not am Mann oder Frau ist 

Jo Sonntag war ich in Oberursel auf dem Taunus Marathon, war aber einer ohne Zeitmessung also kein Rennen. Eher ne Sonntags Tour in einer Ecke in der ich sonst selten unterwegs bin 

Keine Angst wir Touren heute lieber gemütlich und mit viel Spaß aber dafür kommen wir vielleicht ein paar Meter weiter und höher


----------



## open-air (16. Juni 2010)

Moin,

ich hab den Rucksack sowiso dabei und werde mich dann mal auf ein "Picknick" einrichten.
Hoffentlich habe ich nach dem Sprint von Auerbach zum Bensheimer Rathaus noch Luft.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (16. Juni 2010)

nix Sprint mach langsam, keiner von uns weiß wie pünktlich er ist !

Stell dir vor Du beeilst dich und bist dann erster und wartest auf uns 10 Minuten


----------



## open-air (16. Juni 2010)

Na dafür habe ich ja dann meinen Picknick-Korb dabei


----------



## Martin187 (16. Juni 2010)

Guden,
Ich fahr jetzt schon los. Hoffe wir sehen uns unterwegs. 
Werde Ohly-Füchse-Meli fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (16. Juni 2010)

Die Strecke hab ich auch in der Planung, dann wird´s aber schwer dich einzuholen


----------



## ChrisChros (16. Juni 2010)

Hi

Ben, Loni und ich sind auch um 17.30 Uhr am Rathaus dabei, wird ne große Gruppe heute 

Bis später

Christian


----------



## Micro767 (16. Juni 2010)

JaJa kaum schreibt eine MissJune schon gibts ne grosse Gruppe *lol*

Ich bereite mich gerade langsam auf den Feierabend vor


----------



## ChrisChros (16. Juni 2010)

Mist erwischt 

Fuchstrail wird auf die Dauer etwas langweilig und muss mal wieder was für meine Ausdauer tun


----------



## Miss.June (16. Juni 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> JaJa kaum schreibt eine MissJune schon gibts ne grosse Gruppe *lol*
> 
> Ich bereite mich gerade langsam auf den Feierabend vor



hahaha. ich denke, du "sagst" es  
ob das heute nicht ein wenig offensichtlich war!

es hat ein rießen spaß gemacht mit euch! trotz stürze und so ...hehe.
also beim nächsten mal, wenns zeitlich passt wäre ich dabei! ..also wenn natürlich das gegeninteresse besteht.

schönen abend.
grüßle jule


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juni 2010)

..............

überlege gerade meine CC-Feile wieder in Schuß zu bringen...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2010)

Jep, war ne schöne Tour und klar dürfen alle wieder mit egal ob die Jungs nur wegen Miss.June mit kommen oder nicht


----------



## lukas3002 (17. Juni 2010)

Puh! Ben Loni und ich hatten heute ne wunderschöne Schlammschlacht Tour!
War sehr Lustig aber Abfahrtstechnisch doch eher nich so toll


----------



## open-air (18. Juni 2010)

Fand ich auch, schöne Tour
Bei dem Wetter wird heute nur noch zusammengepackt, morgen geht's in's Camp.

@ChrisChros:
Mal sehen ob die mir den Hüftschwung beibringen können, ansonsten mußt Du rann

Dann allen ein schönes WE.


Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juni 2010)

Hi,

steht morgen noch 11:00  Uhr bei mir in Fehle? Mr Nice ist mit am  start, wenn sonst  keiner kommt fahrenn wir zu ihm, ansonsten geht's um 11:15 am  Rathaus los!

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juni 2010)

11 Uhr Fehle steht noch !


----------



## Miss.June (19. Juni 2010)

hey. wäre eigentlich schon gern mit am start aber ich brauch erst mal ein anderes profil ...des wird mir sonst zu rutschig - ich wünsch euch viel spaß! grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. Juni 2010)

Schee wars heute wieder zumal das Enduro doch recht Touren tauglich ist und ich nun bei der anstehenden Kauf Entscheidung einen großen Schritt weiter bin 

Morgen ? Je später desto wahrscheinlicher das Kerstin und ich mit kommen


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2010)

Hi,


ich geh jetzt in HI. Mr Nice hat was von ab 13:00 Uhr geschrieben. Ich meld mich mal ab 11:30 hier oder per Phone!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Juni 2010)

@Micro767
Wie schaut`s bei euch beiden aus``??

@LarsLipp
Dann meld dich mal gegen 11.30 Uhr.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juni 2010)

13 Uhr Fehle ist o.k.


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juni 2010)

War nochmal richtig gut und nun glaube ich auch zu wissen was ich mir für ein Rad kaufen werden


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2010)

Hi,

und  Gabel auch!!! 

Mist, der Micro hat mich  heute ja schon ohne Ende stehen lassen: da muss  ich ja vieleicht auch nocht nachziehen: Keine Ahnung ob man sich da  oder  soll! 

War heute wirklich  ne schöne Runde, ich hoffe unserem  Bienenstich geht  es gut! Ansonsten bis zum  Weekend.
Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juni 2010)

Auch wir hoffen das es dem Bienenstich gut geht und keine Allergische Reaktion verursacht hat


----------



## Micro767 (21. Juni 2010)

So, SMS Bestellung an meinen Laden-Besitzer über ein schwarzes 301 mit 160mm ist raus


----------



## Micro767 (21. Juni 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Mist, der Micro hat mich  heute ja schon ohne Ende stehen lassen: da muss  ich ja vieleicht auch nocht nachziehen: Keine Ahnung ob man sich da  oder  soll!
> LarsLipp



Zwar ist die 301 Bestellung aus aber wenn Du das Enduro Comp willst, könnte ich vielleicht .......


----------



## Miss.June (21. Juni 2010)

hey. wie siehts mit mittwoch bei euch aus? 

@micro: glückwunsch zur bestellung, wie lange musst du darauf noch warten?

grüßle juliane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch ? Muss ich entscheiden ob ich in Schrießheimoder in Bensheim fahre 

Oh warten muss ich da sehr lange, ein 301 kommt ja als Rahmen Kit, d.h. nur Rahmen und Dämpfer, alleine das kann Wochen dauern und das obwohl angeblich lieferbar. Aber der Rhamen wird erst nach der Bestellung lackiert und das wiederum wird nur gemacht wenn ein paar in der gleichen Farbe zusammen kommen (denke ich mir so) 

Dannach bzw. auch schon wärend des wartens auf den Rahmen werd ich mir noch alles andere was fehlt zusammen kaufen.

Und schlußendlich muss alles noch zusammen gebaut werden. Sicherlich nicht vor Ende August, schätze ich mal.


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Juni 2010)

Hi

wie siehts heut aus, geht jemand fahren? hab vor gegen halb 6 irgendwo fahren zu gehn


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Juni 2010)

der tote mann 2 ist immernoch zu, sieht auch so aus als hätten die den systematisch vollgeschmissen, u.a. direkt auf dem steindrop liegt eine riesige baumkrone

ansonsten ist es trocken, fuchtrail ist frei


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Juni 2010)

@Micro
!! Da bin ich ja mal auf deinen entgültigen Aufbau gespannt.... ich würde mir gleich die hier http://www.bike-components.de/produ...H-Disc-only-Gabel-Maxle-Lite-Modell-2010.html oder wenn die Kohle keine Rolle spielt diese hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431770 holen

Und so eins darfst du dann auch tragen: http://www.lv-forumshirt.de/shop/category_01/Shirts.html?shop_param=cid=& 

@LarsLipp
Yiep, alles wieder soweit in Ordnung.  Wg. Donnerstag klingelst du dann einfach nochmal durch.

@OpenAir
Und?? Wie war das Fahrtechnik We. gewesen?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Black_kite (22. Juni 2010)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> der tote mann 2 ist immernoch zu, sieht auch so aus als hätten die den systematisch vollgeschmissen, u.a. direkt auf dem steindrop liegt eine riesige baumkrone
> 
> ansonsten ist es trocken, fuchtrail ist frei



Hi, war in letzter Zeit eher im Nordost-Odenwald und schon länger nicht mehr in Richtung Westen unterwegs. 

*DAS* hört sich ja nicht so gut an... 
Baumkrone auf dem Steindrop? 

Sah es eher nach bewußtem "Versperren" oder nach Abbruch aus?
Wie ist eigentlich der aktuelle Stand (Holz) im kanadischen Gebiet? 

Leider werde ich erst gegen Ende der Woche mal wieder dort hin kommen (evtl. inkl. Werkzeug), Fußaua... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## jatschek (22. Juni 2010)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> der tote mann 2 ist immernoch zu, sieht auch so aus als hätten die den systematisch vollgeschmissen, u.a. direkt auf dem steindrop liegt eine riesige baumkrone



Das sieht nur so aus. Aber im gesamten Waldstück rund um den Totenmann 2 Trail wurden Bäume zu Hauf abgeholzt. Ist also keine bewusste "Versperrung".
Wirklich ärgerlich, da eben der TM 2 Trail doch recht spaßig war.  Wird wohl wieder ne Ewigkeit dauern, bis dort freies fahren möglich ist. 

Die Trails am Ohlyturm und Kleinkanada sind davon nicht betroffen. Dort ist alles frei fahrbar. Sogar über den querliegenden kleinen Minibaum (Durchmesser ~20cm) im Kleinkanadatrail wurden Stöckchen gelegt, damit man da problemlos drüber kommt.


----------



## Micro767 (22. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch 17:15 - 17:30 Rathaus ? Ich wäre mit dabei 

Bin jetzt auf der Gabel suche ! min. 160mm, Absenkbar, Tapered und wenn möglich schwarz 

Gestern wurde nur noch ein Lenker und der Vorbau bestellt


----------



## open-air (22. Juni 2010)

Moin,

bin aus dem Camp zurück. Super was man da lernen kann.
Nun muß ich das nur noch mit viel Üben verinnerlichen.

@Mirco767:
Meinen Glückwunsch!

Ein Lernpunkt war übrigens: Die netten Waldarbeiter, Wanderer, etc. wollen uns nichts Böses. Sie möchten uns mit den Hindernissen nur neue Herausforderungen und Lerninhalte schaffen.
Also freut Euch der Hindernisse wir  sie und sind .

Mi., würde ich auch gerne mitkommen, wenn es zeitlich passt

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Miss.June (22. Juni 2010)

hi. morgen 17:30 Uhr Rathaus steht. Ich bin mit am Start 

grüße juliane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2010)

Hi,

dann auch mal von mir Glückwunsch, wobei ich der Leidtragende bin.

Ich denke am Donnerstag wird es wohl nichts, ausser es geschieht ein Wunder. Wenn ich nicht nach Zwickau muss, dann bleib ich wohl in Lauf...

Na dann viel Spass morgen bei ner Runde und vergesst das Fussballspiel nicht.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (22. Juni 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass morgen bei ner Runde und vergesst das Fussballspiel nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> LarsLipp





Äh ich kann dann doch nicht  hab meiner Freundin versprochen das wir zum puplic vewing gehen

Sorry !

Dann vielleicht Donnerstag ?


----------



## Miss.June (22. Juni 2010)

@micro: oh! den lieben fußball hätte ich jetzt glatt vergessen, da muss ich selbst schauen ob ich kann 

wie siehts mit Donnerstag oder Freitag aus?


----------



## Micro767 (22. Juni 2010)

Freitag kann ich auch nicht, Kerstin´s Patenkind spielt beim Jugend-Theater ......


----------



## air aff (22. Juni 2010)

hi mache morgen mim ulf um 16.30 auf de fuchstrail sonst noch einer bock ?
anschließend auf de frankenstein während des fußballspiels gibts bestimmt keine bußgelder


----------



## ChrisChros (22. Juni 2010)

schätze mal dass ich da sein werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## air aff (22. Juni 2010)

auf en frankenstein eventuell auch bock??
de ulf guckt bestimmt fußball


----------



## ChrisChros (22. Juni 2010)

hm eher schlecht ich will auch fußball schaun  en anderes mal gern, war noch nie da


----------



## air aff (22. Juni 2010)

geht aber nur bei der weltmeisterschaft wenn de kein knollen über 200 euro latzen willst
und wenn se morgen ausscheiden is rum


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2010)

Hi,

coole Idee am Frankenstein radeln zu gehen. Der nächste Termin ist bestimmt erst Heilig Abend, da passiert auch nix!

Da drückt soar der Air Aff dden Deutschen die Daumen! 

Mal sehen wo ich in Zwickau die Show sehe.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. Juni 2010)

Hi , am TM sieht es ja wild aus !!
Sieht mir schon nach gezielter Aktion aus  Um diese Jahreszeit fällt der Forst normalerweise keine Bäume . 
Ich drück denn Füchsen die Daumen.

Gruß Peewee


----------



## ChrisChros (24. Juni 2010)

wenn die füchse zugefällt werden bin ich der erste der anfängt den trail freizusägen, die haben keine chance gegen einen biber, da stehen nicht genug bäume die se umschmeißen können


----------



## Micro767 (24. Juni 2010)

Heute wollte wohl niemand, nach dem gestern das Fußball dazwischen kam.

Morgen kann ich nicht aber Samstag und Sonntag muss ich !

Hab mir auch extra heute nen neuen Vorderreifen gekauft


----------



## Martin187 (24. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube bei uns passiert da nix!
AM TM siehst schlimm aus, ja. aufm Weg zum Ohly haben die auch gut was umgemacht! Hab die Jungs gestern beim Pausemachen gestört. War ein Auto der Stadt Bensheim.

Ich kann mir aber auch nicht erklären warum die um diese Jahreszeit Holz machen!


----------



## raccoon78 (24. Juni 2010)

Der Forst räumt den Baumbestand auf. 
Da ich seit zwei Wochen Urlaub habe und meine Jogging / Gassigehstrecke da lang geht, bin ich denen jetzt schon öfters über den Weg gelaufen.
Ist eine ganze Kolonne. Die arbeiten sich scheinbar systematisch den Berg runter (aus Richtung Felsenmeer kommend), ich vermute mal dass das ganze eine Art Aufräumaktion ist, um den Baumbestand etwas zu lichten oder bestimmte Baumarten zu entfernen, wenn man mal genau hin sieht sind eine ganze Menge Bäume markiert. Das Ganze geht aktuell bis etwa 1km oberhalb von der Marmorit. Ob die fertig sind oder einfach nur mal Pause machen lässt sich nicht erkennen. Ich drücke Euch mal die Daumen, dass sie fertig sind 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## yo!achim (25. Juni 2010)

Buon Giorno!

Ich grüße mal die Heimat, die Toskana ist KEIN Bike-Revier, was aber
für meine Schulter besser ist.
Es fühlt sich schon ganz gut an, allerdings schrumpft mein linker Oberarm
spürbar  
So in zwei, drei Wochen werd ich zumindest wieder mit Touren fahren können.
@Micro767
Gute Entscheidung, kannst mich schonmal für ne Probefahrt vormerken 

@Mr.Nice
Da hatten wir uns wohl missverstanden letztens!?
Naja, holen wir nach, oder?

Ich werd dann mal weiterhin die WM genießen (was bleibt mir sonst?),
hier stehn die Fahnen aber auf Halbmast 

Gruß Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (25. Juni 2010)

Da liegt der Yoachim faul auf dem Bauch und läßt es sich gut gehen*tztztz* sei es ihm gegönnt


----------



## Black_kite (25. Juni 2010)

@yo!: Ciao adorate del sole!

Toskana? War zweimal dort. (Maremma, Gegend um Grosseto) 
Bikemäßig soll in der Maremma aber schon so einiges gehen, 
leider hatte ich damals keine Zeit, das Gebiet zu erkunden. 

Dann weiterhin gute Besserung und eine schöne Zeit im Süden...

Gruß Sven


----------



## Miss.June (25. Juni 2010)

hey. wie siehts mit morgen vormittag aus ab 9:30/10:00 Uhr am Rathaus, würde mitfahren ..wenn in ungefähr eine ähnliche strecke gefahren wird wie bei meinem ersten mal.   grüßle


----------



## Micro767 (25. Juni 2010)

10 Uhr ist mir noch zufrüh ! Da bekomme ich die Rote Karte wegen Bettflucht am frühen morgen.

Ab 11 Uhr ist es o.k. für mich  fahren muss ich Samstag und Sonntag eh, ohen genügende Vorbereitung auf nen Alpencross mag ich nicht und die Zeit wird knapp.


----------



## Miss.June (25. Juni 2010)

okay, super 11 uhr am rathaus?!


----------



## open-air (25. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich muß leider passen. Sa.-Vormittag ist sweet home angesagt.

Am Mi. und Do. Abend habe ich die Gegend um Ohly und Meli unsicher gemacht.
Der im Camp gelernte Umgang mit einem Moutainbike mußte vertieft werden. 

War ganz schön einsam da oben, kam erst nach 19:00 Uhr zum radeln.

Dann eine schöne Sa.-Tour.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juni 2010)

Hi,

sollte passen: 11:00 Rathaus. Kommt der Micro zu mir nach Fehle?

Danach geht es noch an den See, schauen wir mal was wir wann und wo fahren. Ohly mal auf jedenn Fall denke ich.


Gute Nacht

LarsLipp


----------



## open-air (26. Juni 2010)

Hi,
bin dann wieder zu hause.

Im halbdunklen durch Kanada zu fahren ist recht anstrengend, zum Glück gibt es Licht und diesmal hatte ich die Helmleuchte dabei. 

Der Weg vom Meli runter nach Balkhausen ist "für mich" ganz schön anspruchsvoll, kaum Gripp und nur Steinbrocken. Aber geschafft.

Dann mal gute Nacht.


Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (26. Juni 2010)

Jep, komme nach Fehle ! Wird etwas eng klappt aber wenn ich nicht wieder was vergesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.June (26. Juni 2010)

okay ich warte am rathaus oder ihr wartet :/, mach mich grad fertig, muss aber noch meine reifen ein wenig aufpumpen ...dann mal bis gleich.

grüßle


----------



## ChrisChros (27. Juni 2010)

beerfelden war heut echt goil
den kompletten tag dick am shredden gewesen  gibt zwar nicht so viel airtime aber trotzdem sehr nice, vorallem gutes armtraining mit den ganzen wurzeln, ham wir ja in der gegend net 

gruß christian


----------



## jatschek (27. Juni 2010)

Na dann geh erstmal in Wildbad oder Lac Blanc fahren. Da haben die Unterarme noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## ChrisChros (27. Juni 2010)

Bissel weit weg aber in beerfelden war ich sicher fuer diesen Sommer nicht das Letzte mal


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin,

also ich dürfte alles dabei haben um direkt nach Feierabrnd nach Fehle / ans Rathaus zu kommen 

So gegen 16:45


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Juni 2010)

Gude,

was für ne Tour is geplant? standart Runde ohly-meli?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2010)

bis jetzt ja

aber noch scheine ich alleine zu sein und weiß daher nicht um wieviel uhr ich feierabend machen soll, frühstens etwa 16:10 plus die fahrt von weinheim nach Bensheum auf der vollen A5


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2010)

gerade hab ich die info von Mr.Nice das er gerne mit fährt aber nicht vor 18 Uhr


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Juni 2010)

18 Uhr oder später fände ich auch nicht schlecht, da isses nicht mehr allzu heiß


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2010)

18 Uhr ist für mich nix, da ist die Lücke zwischen Feierabend und radeln zu groß aber heim fahren und dann wieder nach Bensheim lohn auch nicht.

Also fährst Du am besten mit Mr.Nice und ich vorher halt alleine, viel Spaß.

PS ich schick Mr.Nice ne SMS das Du mit kommst


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Juni 2010)

hmmm...hab keine nummer von ihm, also wenn du alleine fahren würdest und Mr.Nice noch jemanden zum fahren hättte würde ich auch bei dir mitfahren


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2010)

ich häng jetzt erstmal hier auf der Arbeit noch etwas fest. Mr.Nice weiß bescheid

k.A. ob ich in 10 Minuten oder ner Std. hier raus komme


----------



## open-air (28. Juni 2010)

Hi,

lußt habe ich auch!
Nur ist vor 17:00 zu früh, das schaffe ich nicht.
17:30 könnte passen.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Juni 2010)

wenn du bescheid weißt wann du in bensheim sein kannst können wir ja ne uhrzeit ausmachen, vlt passts dann auch mit Mr.Nice


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2010)

Feierabend !

Ich schätze mal auf 17:20 am Rathaus.


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Juni 2010)

alles klar werde da sein, 17:20 Uhr am Rathaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (28. Juni 2010)

ok,

Ich verdrück mich jetzt auch.
Versuche 17:20 bis 17:30 am Rathaus zu sein.

Sonst fahre ich hinterher.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Juni 2010)

micro wir ham dich vermisst, biste ne runde mim Mr.Nice gefahrn oder wie?


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2010)

Äh ! Ich hatte so brass weil ich länger im Büro war das ich nicht auf Euch gewartet haben 

Sorry ! ! ! 

Hab dann mein Stumpi in 52 Minuten zum Ohly Turm gebrügelt ( für mich total schnell) und nach 1 Stund 8 Minuten war ich an der Marmorit  noch das Auerbacher mit genommen und nix wie heim.


----------



## open-air (28. Juni 2010)

Kein Wunder, daß wir Dich nicht einholen konnten.

Da ich erst um 17:50 am Rathaus war, ich weiß ..... zu spät, ging es zuerst alleine los.

Im Fürstenlager habe ich dann ... (sorry mein Gedächtnis, es war ein weißes Giant ?!) getroffen. Gemeinsam sind wir Richtung Ohly, aber nix mehr zu sehen vom Raser.

Die Runde war

Bis dann. 

open-air


----------



## Martin187 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich werde am WE mein Bike wieder komplettieren und hoffentlich noch eine Runde fahren können bevor ich am Mittwoch nach Hamburg fahre.

Gruß


----------



## Miss.June (1. Juli 2010)

Hey Jungs.Wann findet die nächste "Feierabendrunde" statt? 

Freitag gegen abend oder Samstag früh?

Grüße in den Tag.


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juli 2010)

Samstag auf alle Fälle, ob Freitag ?

Vielleicht wenn meine bessere Hälfte auch mit fahren würde, ich frag sie mal


----------



## Miss.June (1. Juli 2010)

hey micro. also bei mir hat sich mittlerweile was geändert. Samstag müsste stehen. Freitag abend habe ich leider schon ein Date. Würde mich sehr freuen deine bessere Hälfte kennenzulernen


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juli 2010)

o.k. somit entfällt der Freitag und wir radeln nur in den Biergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.June (1. Juli 2010)

morgen geh ich auf die suche nach "funktionskleidung" ich hoffe ich finde was das ich am samstag dann TOP ausgerüstet  mitfahren kann. 

wie letzten Samstag gegen 11 Uhr? ..wird ziemlich warm werden, vll nicht doch ein wenig früher? 

schönen abend.
ich fahr jetzt noch ne runde (in der ebene^^)


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juli 2010)

Übertreibe es nicht mit dem Geld ausgeben


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Juli 2010)

@Martin187
Was gibt`s zum zusammenschrauben?? Ich hioffe du hast letzte Woche meine Mail noch gelesen?!?

@Micro767
Ich bin für`s We. raus. Sind zum Familientreffen bis Sonntag an der Mosel.

@Yo!achim
Wieder zurück?? Werde mal bei dir durchklingeln wenn ich wieder zurück bin.

Gruss und ein schönes, sonniges Wochenende.
chris


----------



## yo!achim (2. Juli 2010)

Bin wieder zurück.
Wenn die Nachuntersuchung nix negatives ergibt, werd ich mich mitte 
nächster Woche mal vorsichtig aufs Bike schwingen.

Hab noch bis zum 16. "gelben Urlaub".
Wenn man wieder halbwegs fitt ist, kommt das garnicht übel 
Vor allem bei den Temperaturen. 

@Mr.Nice
Bier steht kalt. Zieh mir später erstmal Holland gegen Brasilien rein.


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juli 2010)

wegen Morgen Samstag der 03.07

Wir d.h. meine bessere Hälfte, ein Bekannter und ich ob heute (17:30 Rathaus) noch ne kl. Runde gefahren wird der ob wir morgen eine langsame, frühe (ca.10:15 Fehle oder Rathaus) Runde drehen.

Sprich ich sag noch bescheid


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juli 2010)

Samstag ca.10:15 Fehle oder eben Rathaus, wenn erst Fehle dann ca. 10:30 Rathaus 

Langsame Tour ! Meine bessere Hälfte kommt mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (2. Juli 2010)

Bei mir is nix mit 17:30.
Ich hock im Büro, ... liebe Kollegen, die in Urlaub gehen und noch eine Menge Ballast abwerfen wollen  halten mich auf.

Ich fahre heute dann erst später.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Miss.June (2. Juli 2010)

okay super, 10:30 uhr rathaus ..ich versuche pünktlich ..bei mir ist heute nämlich noch weinmarkt angesagt  *strahl*


----------



## open-air (2. Juli 2010)

Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Hügel vorm Haus.
Viel Spaß beim Schoppe hebe, Fußball und Surfen.


Gruß

open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (2. Juli 2010)

ich schließ mich auch mal der runde morgen früh an, ich hoffe mal dass es da noch nicht so heiß ist

gruß christian


----------



## jatschek (2. Juli 2010)

Die Hitze geht eigentlich. Ich war eben fahren. Was nervt ist der extrem trockene und harte Boden. Ist viel zu rutschig. So richtig Grip bekommen die Reifen da nicht. 

Kanns nicht endlich wieder regnen??? Da hab ich doch lieber Schlamm.  

@yo!achim: Schön das zu hören. Hoffentlich ist nichts weiter mit der Schulter und der Heilungsverlauf im besten Stadium.


----------



## open-air (2. Juli 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> Was nervt ist der extrem trockene und harte Boden. Ist viel zu rutschig. So richtig Grip bekommen die Reifen da nicht.
> 
> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
> Bin eben wieder zurück gekommen. War teils ganz schön staubig der Boden. Da hält nix von Stein zu Stein oder Wurzel zu Wurzel
> ...


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2010)

Hi,

bei mir ist See angesagt. Mit Radeln wird mir alles zu Knapp. Ich bin also am Rodauer See, für die Baderatten!

Morgen früh geh ich wohl auch nur in HI und an den See.

Die nächste Woche bin ich komplett unterwegs und radel dann halt mal ein paar Meter.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Miss.June (3. Juli 2010)

ist schon janz schön heiß, also der wein gestern war gut...so nebenbei und ich weiß net ...wollt ihr wirklich fahren ...ich bin grad am grübeln :/


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juli 2010)

wir sind schon fast fertig und wollen bald los


----------



## Miss.June (3. Juli 2010)

okay ich bin grad am fertig machen - 10:30 steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (3. Juli 2010)

jep ! steht !


----------



## Miss.June (3. Juli 2010)

okay super dann bis gleich


----------



## Miss.June (3. Juli 2010)

bei mir wirds später!


----------



## ChrisChros (3. Juli 2010)

Ich werd puenktlich da sein, bis gleich


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin

und wie schaut es diese Woche aus ? Ausser Mittwoch natürlich


----------



## ChrisChros (5. Juli 2010)

heut werd ich denk ich mal gegen abend zum fuchstrail hochtreten, jetzt muss ich mich aber erstmal vom WE erholen

morgen/übermorgen werd ich wasch. mim aff unterwegs sein , sonst werd ich mal schaun, für ne tour mit euch ist bestimmt zeit, werd mich dann hier melden

gruß christian


----------



## open-air (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade zur Tür reingefallen.
Ist heute noch wer unterwegs?

Morgen ist Fußball,.... 
da fahrt ihr wieder ab Mittags nach dem Essen? 


Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juli 2010)

Wie schaut es Do & Freitag aus nach Feierabend ?

Samstag & Sonntag ?


----------



## Miss.June (7. Juli 2010)

ich würde mich spontan anschließen, weiß noch nicht wie des am wochenende ausschaut etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (7. Juli 2010)

Schade,

der Pfad vom Selterswasserhäuschen zum Emmerling-Brunnen ist fürs erste
Geschichte. Freigeschnitten und mit Wegpflug auf 2,5m Breite
plattgemacht. Mal hoffen, das der Pflug in den naechsten Tagen nicht noch an
anderen schoenen Stellen zum Einsatz kommt.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## open-air (7. Juli 2010)

Nach Feierabend ist gut, gerne.
Könnten wir den auf frühestens 17:30 <-> 18:00 legen?

Was ist mit heute?

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juli 2010)

codit schrieb:


> Schade,
> 
> der Pfad vom Selterswasserhäuschen zum Emmerling-Brunnen ist fürs erste
> Geschichte. Freigeschnitten und mit Wegpflug auf 2,5m Breite
> ...



Wo geht denn der lang ? Ich kenn den Brunnen jetzt nicht 

Heute ist Fußball

und 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr ist mir die Zeit zwischen Feierabend und radeln etwas zu groß


----------



## codit (7. Juli 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wo geht denn der lang ? Ich kenn den Brunnen jetzt nicht
> 
> 
> Auffahrt Toter M zum Ohly, nach Kreuzung mit Straesschen
> ...


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juli 2010)

jep kenn ich nur wusste ich nicht das da ein Brunnen ist  wieder ws gelernt


----------



## air aff (7. Juli 2010)

hi
wa heute noch ma auf em frankenstein als ob ichs gewußt hätte das die deutschen verlieren,bin die göttin gesprungen 
hab se beim ersten ma übelst verkackt 1m zu kurz was fürn einschlag hosa
danach aber gestanden 15m double is ja der wahnsinn
wer es net glaubt soll selbst hinfahren hab extra de rollmeter mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. Juli 2010)

Hi,


na dann mal Glückwünsch Zafferano. 15 Meter ist schon ne Ansage!

Wie der Weg wurde Plattgemacht, kann man den nicht optimieren?

Man Oh man, bin ich froh in Fehle zu wohnen. War das heute ein Publikum, kurz  nach der Bayrischen Grenze. Zu gekicke sag ich mal nix: Jetzt geht es halt um Platz 3.

Ob's bei mir am Wochenende was wir mit radeln glaub ich eher nicht: da ist mal wieder See angesagt bei den Temperaturen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## air aff (7. Juli 2010)

hä was is platt was will de optimiern
raff ich jetzt net lorenz


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Juli 2010)

glueckwunsch aff! 15 m is ordentlich, hoff mal du hast dir nix getan 1m zu kurz is heftig


----------



## air aff (8. Juli 2010)

@chrischros hab einen krazer am bein wie siehts aus morgen ma auf de fuchstrail??
hir noch ma der link zu meinem hamma sprung
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/7588


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Juli 2010)

wow video is echt krass, da hats dich ja gut auf die fresse gehaun

morgen nachmittag hätt ich denk ich mal zeit, können uns so ab 15 Uhr da treffen


----------



## air aff (8. Juli 2010)

jo bin da
will eh net an de see habe mir die letzten tage de pelz ewig verbrannt bin kebs rot 
wochenende beerfelden???


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Juli 2010)

ich denk dass ich an einem der tage zeit hab, ich klär des heut ab und dann können wirs ja morgen ausmachen

bis morgen 15 Uhr am Fuchstrail


----------



## yo!achim (8. Juli 2010)

@air aff 

Der Abflug is ja der Hammer!! Bist Du unverwundbar oder was?????
Respekt! (selbst Bender hätte sich verletzt!)
Vor allem sich dann nochmal rüberzuhaun........ich sag jetzt nix!
15m werd ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr schaffen 


Fahre morgen mal mit den Nord-Ost -Odenwäldern nach Winterberg
und mach den Foto und Kameramann.
Nehme aber das Prophet mit falls bissl was geht 

Hier isses mir zu heiß momentan..

@Chris Chros
Ham die Laufräder gehalten??
Nächste Woche drehn wir ne Runde wenns bissl kühler wird.


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Juli 2010)

@yo!achim: na dann viel spaß in winterberg, da will ich dieses jahr unbedingt auch mal hin, bald bin ich 18, dann werd ich mal selbst hinfahrn 
die laufräder haben super gehalten, hab zwischendurch immer mal kontrolliert, hab nur einen kleinen höhenschlag mehr 

dann bis nächste woche


----------



## jatschek (8. Juli 2010)

Der Aff ist einfach abartig.  Phänomenal das so Stürze immer wieder gut gehen. Was für nen Einschlag direkt vorm Landehügel. Aber du lässt dich garnicht beirren. Ziehst deinen Whip bis zum Ende durch. Hauptsache der Style passt... 

Schonmal daran gedacht die Branche zu wechseln? Ich glaub als Stuntman hättest du echt super Chancen. Steig doch bei der Nitro Circus Crew mit ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.June (8. Juli 2010)

air aff schrieb:


> @chrischros hab einen krazer am bein wie siehts aus morgen ma auf de fuchstrail??
> hir noch ma der link zu meinem hamma sprung
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/7588



bin auch janz schön baff vom sprung, uiui. meinen respekt. 

bei dir kann man sicherlich das "fallen" lernen oder? 

grüßle


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juli 2010)

Hi

@AFF: das mit dem optimieren und Platt war hierfür gemeint: Les doch auch mal ne Zeie drüber.ja ungelaublich, vor allem die erste Landung: der Mann hat einfach keine Schmerzen und rollt halt immer richtig ab! Glückwunsch. Hoffentlich steht die Göttin noch bis zur EM!






codit schrieb:


> Micro767 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wo geht denn der lang ? Ich kenn den Brunnen jetzt nicht
> ...


----------



## air aff (8. Juli 2010)

nehm 20 euro die stunde 
ne als tipp einfach immer purzelbeume schlagen 
und gescheite schutzausrüstung vermeidet einen haufen kratzer
is zwar nervig beim tourenfahren (deshalb fahr ich auch kaum noch touren)
und nen full face sonst kann ma auch ohne fahren (is meine meinug)
hört sich als tourenfahrer net prickelnd an ich weiß aber als anfänger verhindert es einen haufen schmerzen


----------



## Black_kite (9. Juli 2010)

Zur Göttin kann ich nur sagen: 
RESPEKT!!! (und der Einschlag sah echt böse aus...)

Stand letztens selbst davor und fragte mich, wer DIE wohl springt... 

Jetzt hab ich die Antwort. War aber auch gar net so weit hergeholt, 
wenn man sich Deine anderen Videos ansieht.  

Gruß Sven

PS: Rampage-Anmeldung schon ausgefüllt?


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin, getern war ich noch von zuhause aus mit dem HT auf dem Meli 

Heute geht nix und Samstag / Sonntag geht´s nach Grasellenbach, als Touren-Tester für die Dimb.
Wenn noch jemand Lust hätte ..... genaues weiß ich erst heute Abend.

Hätte auch noch 1 Platz im Auto für Rad und Fahrer


----------



## open-air (9. Juli 2010)

Hi,

@Micro767, wann warst Du oben?
Eine kleine Runde ging auch noch bei mir.

@Aff,
toller Abflug und alles heil geblieben 


Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juli 2010)

Wann war ich oben ? Schätze so gegen 18:30

Bin um 17:00 in LA los und war ca. 19:45 wieder zurück, der blöde Bienenstich unterwegs hat mich ganz schön aufgehalten und ausgebremst


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2010)

Hi,

bei mri ist wie gesagt ja See angesagt Freut mich aber auch. Ansonsten den Radlern gutes schwitzen!

Die nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder ab Dienstag unterwegs! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (10. Juli 2010)

war heut mal wieder mim aff in beerfelden  war zwar heiß, ging aber trotzdem gut ab
so langsam sollte es mal regen geben! is verdammt trocken überall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (10. Juli 2010)

Du sagst es, diese Hitze und der übertrieben trockene Boden nerven einfach.


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich geh mal in HI. Dann wird das Wetter beobachtet, sollte es so bleiben wie im Moment düse ich bestimmt mit dem Radel ne Runde. Ansonsten halt See!

Sieht aber eigentlich nach aufklaren aus!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (11. Juli 2010)

wenns nicht so heiß wird geh ich heut mittag wahrscheinlich richtung toter mann/fuchstrail fahren, hat jemand lust?


----------



## ChrisChros (11. Juli 2010)

hab jetzt mal den toter mann II drop freigesägt, was ne arbeit ! aber die baumkronen auf dem drop sind weg, liegt noch ein 30 cm stamm in der landung, den werd ich wohl morgen beseitigen und dann gehts wieder ab!

(der chickenway ist total blockiert , den mach ich nicht frei, diejenigen die den fahren wollen sollens selber machen)

im oberen teil liegen auch noch einige bäume, auf jeden fall viel potential zum bauen, liegt ja jetzt jede menge holz rum

gruß christian


----------



## Martin187 (12. Juli 2010)

Servus.
Ich bin auch wieder im Lande!
Werde wohl morgen Abend ne Runde drehen!

Am Samstag gehts dann für eine Woche nach Saalbach. 
Das Wetter macht einem echt zu schaffen!


----------



## jatschek (12. Juli 2010)

Boah *******, meinen Neid hast du. Viel Spaß dort und hoffentlich hast du gutes Wetter. 

Wie wir letztes Jahr dort waren gabs leider nur Wasser von oben. War dennoch recht geil. Nimm dir auf jeden Fall den Trail über den Schattberg Westgipfel nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm vor. Der ist echt geil und führt am Ende direkt zum Addidas-Freeridepark.

Mal schauen, vielleicht schaff ich es doch nochmal dieses Jahr für nen längeres Wochenende dort hin.

Fährst alleine oder mit ner Gruppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (12. Juli 2010)

ach herr jatschek wir werden es auf alle fälle schaffen leogang usw  

hab so unendlich bock .. brauch nur noch paar trainings tage in beerfelden


----------



## jatschek (12. Juli 2010)

Na wenn das so ist gehts jetzt jedes Wochenende Beerfelden. Scheiß auf die Hitze und den Ausfall aufm Bau. 

Ne ist schon besser wenns noch etwas dauert. Vielleicht haben wir Glück und haben dann perfektes Wetter, wenn wir später hindüsen. Selbst dort ist es aktuell zu warm.


----------



## Martin187 (13. Juli 2010)

So ich radel jetzt mal zum Fuchstrail. Werde danach noch auf den Meli fahren.


----------



## open-air (16. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

die Trails sollten wieder griffig sein.
"Olivia" hat bei unserm Date am Mi. kräftig aufgeräumt.

Bei dem Temperament war ich echt froh, als ich im Selzerwasserhäusche in Deckung gehen konnte.

Nun ist trockenlegen und Radpflege angesagt.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2010)

Gestern ne schöne Tour gehabt mit 2 beschi..... Dinge am Schluß

nen ordenlichen Sturz unterhalb vom Auerbacher Schloß, hab jetzt nen schöne Pizza am Unterarm, trotz Schützer und zuhause festgestellt das mein SJ nen Riss im Rahmen hat und somit für den Alpencross kommende Woche ausfällt.

Werd jetzt erstmal zum Werksarzt gehen und ich bin überall auf der Suche nach nem Leihrad für den AX


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juli 2010)

RIP,

so, da kannst du dich ja im Speiseeis Forum abmelden.

Bei Bedarf kannst du gerne auf mich zukommen. Ich könnt dir eventuell das Stinky äh ich mein DAWG leihen. Wann geht es los? Meine Bremse hinten ist noch nicht so ganz einsatzfähig, die sitzt noch etwas stramm.
Da war ja die Entscheidung für ein neues Rad richtig! Und sei froh, dass es nicht im Urlaub passiert!!!

Ich denke ich bin ab Mittwoch Abend zu Hause!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Juli 2010)

@Micro767
Na, saubere Leistung  Geht da noch was auf "Garantie"?? Würde ich auf jeden Fall mal probieren.

Wg. einem Bike für den AC kannst du auch bei mir durchklingel. Das Freak könnte evtl. passen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2010)

Der Fall wurde heute an Speci gemeldet, der Garantie Antrag wird morgen gestellt und am 26.08 wird der Rad 5 Jahre alt.

Sattelstütze haben wir heute geprüft und sie ist mehr als lang genug ! das kann es also nicht gewesen sein und ich bin auch nicht zu schwer 

Vielen dank für Eure Angebote ich melde mich deswegen noch bei Euch


----------



## lukas3002 (20. Juli 2010)

Ja Sapperlot geht denn jetz alles kaputt?
Meine Pike ist auch abgesoffen und tut nix mehr und beim lieben Bieber löst sich die Standrohrbeschichtung an der 55.


----------



## ChrisChros (20. Juli 2010)

hm son scheis, bei meiner gabel isses net so schlimm, kann ja damit fahren

@lukas3002: was isn bei deiner pike passiert? hab nur ma vom loni gehört das die irgendwie kaputt is, hast du se eingeschickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukas3002 (20. Juli 2010)

Jop is eingeschickt
irgendwo an der Dämpfung is ne Dichtung undicht so dass da Öl unten ins Casting läuft und die Gabel am einfedern hindert.


----------



## open-air (20. Juli 2010)

Ist mir mit meiner Pike auch schon zwei Mal passiert.
Ist eine defekte Dichtung im rechten Gabel Standrohr.
Das Öl läuft ins Standrohr und somit kann die Gabel nicht eintauchen.

@ lukas3002:
Ich hatte meine bei http://www.toas-online.de/kontakt.php.
Er hat sie wieder hin bekommen. Ev. muß er sie auch nicht einschicken (Rock Schok Master Service)

Gruß

open-air


----------



## noon (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage, kennt jemand eine schöne Abfahrt (alles von trail bis waldautobahn) von der Kuralpe bzw. den Neutscher Windrädern runter Richtung Ernsthofen/Felsenmeer? 
Man kann da ja schön entspammt dort hochfahren von Nieder Ramstadt aus aber wenn ich dann über Rodau nach Dieburg zurück fahre kenne ich in die Richtung nur die Asphaltstrasse runter nach Ernsthofen, die ist zwar recht fix aber ich würde die schrumpfenden Höhenmeter gerne etwas mehr geniessen.
Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Juli 2010)

@noon
Sorry, aber in der Ecke muss ich leider passen. Am besten du fragst mal bei den Meli Biker bzw. hier in Forum bei Rayc nach,

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (22. Juli 2010)

Hi Leutz,

mein Garantie-Ersatz-Rahmen ist heute im Laden eingetroffen, leider ohne Umwerfer ohne Sattelstütze.

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch den Umwerfer besorgen (irgendwas von wegen Tretlager montage) und die Gabel muss noch passen.

Drückt mir die Daumen !


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2010)

Hi Micro,

da drückenn wir mal dieDaumen,dass  es klappt.

Viel Spass in den Bergen.

LarsLipp

Morgen bin ich wohl unterwegs, wenn es heute noch aufklart, würd ich vieleicht mal ne Runde drehen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juli 2010)

@Micro767
Da hat das Daumen drücken wohl geholfen 

Viel Spass in den Alpen und komm am Stück wieder !!

 @LarsLipp
Gut war`s wieder gewesen !!

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juli 2010)

Hi,

si Mirco: hat es noch geklappt? Dann kannst du das 301 ja abbestellen! Hast ja dann ein neues Rad.
@Mr Nice: die Liste lag nicht aus, erkundig dich halt mal. Der Max hatte die wohl mit im Spinning Kurs.

Ansonsten bin ich für heute raus, eventuell würd ich ja morgen mit Mr Nice ne geführte Runde drehen oder auch gerne etwas später so ab 11:00 eine "freie" Runde....

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Micro: viell Spass!!!


----------



## Micro767 (24. Juli 2010)

DANKE !

Bin dann mal weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (24. Juli 2010)

Servus Jungs.

Bin wieder aus Saalbach-Hinterglemm zurück!

Ist auf jeden Fall sehr zu empfehlen! Die Strecken dort gehen richtig gut ab und mit der Joker-Card kann man günstig Leben!

Ich habe es unbeschadet überstanden, aber leider meine Gabel nicht!
Bei einem Durchschlag ist meine Dämpferkartusche zerrissen.

Jetzt muss ich mal checken was Toxo dazu sagt. 
Werde versuchen etwas auf Kulanz zu bekommen. Immerhin habe ich nix falsch gemacht.

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (24. Juli 2010)

Alter Mosher! 

Ich hoffe dir ist die Gabel erst gegen Ende des Urlaubs geplatzt. Höchst unerfreulich sowas.

Das Leogang/Saalbach rockt hat ich dir ja gesagt. Viel Glück bei der Aktion mit Toxo, mit etwas Glück bekommst evtl. die neue FIT Kartusche oder vielleicht ne 36 180mm mit Kashimabeschichtung?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2010)

HI,

na beim Micro ging es ja auch gut. Wird schon werden. So richtig Haltbar ist der ganze Kram ja echt nicht. Bin gerade am überlegen mit dem Mr Nice die Sportparkrunde mitzudrehen. Wetter ist ja optimal fürs radeln. Hätt wohl auch für Beerfelden gepasst... Muss aber eigentlich erstmal noch den Stinker fittmachen. man, der wurde auch seid meinem Sturz nicht mehr bewegt...

Na dann noch nen schönen Tag.

LarsLipp


----------



## jatschek (25. Juli 2010)

In Beerfelden hast du auf jeden Fall heute was verpasst. Wetter war perfekt und der Boden super griffig, da er leicht durchnässt war. Viel los war auch nicht und mit den beiden Bussen kam man ohne viel Wartezeit schnell wieder hoch.


----------



## Martin187 (26. Juli 2010)

Servus Jungs.

Hat jemand einen alten Gabel Karton für mich?
Muss meine Gabel einschicken.

Gruß


----------



## SRX-Prinz (26. Juli 2010)

Hi ,  ich habe noch einen . Ich bringe ihn morgen zum Thomas in den Shop . FAlls du ihn früher brauchst melde dich .

Peewee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (26. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja perfekt!

Vielen Dank!
Gruß MArtin


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juli 2010)

Hi,

wie schaut es heute mit ner RUnde aus? Wollte so ab ca. 15:30 mit Mr Nice ne Runde Mehli drehen!

Ist jemand am Sonntag in Beerfelden?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Miss.June (30. Juli 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie schaut es heute mit ner RUnde aus? Wollte so ab ca. 15:30 mit Mr Nice ne Runde Mehli drehen!
> 
> ...



hey würd liebend gerne mit, bin aber mal wieder verplant, wie schauts bei euch nächste woche aus? würd mich gerne mal wieder dazu gesellen, brauch mal ne andere umgebung ^^

euch heute viel spaß! 
grüßle die jule


----------



## PFADFINDER (30. Juli 2010)

Grüß Gott. 

Ich würd mich eventuell für Sonntag Beerfelden begeistern können. 
Alternativ würd ich aber auch mal wieder bei euch ne Runde drehen.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juli 2010)

Hi,

wir fahren ab 16:00 Uhr Mr Nice...

Wegen So schauen wir mal!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Juli 2010)

Heute 10.15 Uhr bei mir altern. 10.20 Uhr am Rathaus. Wie schaut´s??

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (31. Juli 2010)

gude

bin wieder in der stadt, hab lloret mehr oder weniger unbeschadet überstanden 

ich werd morgen mein rad flott machen und dann am nachmittag ne runde drehen, hat jemand lust?

@yo!achim: hast du demnächst mal zeit? hab des gefühl dasses mein HR in winterberg en bissel zerhauen hat, läuft irgendwie etwas komisch und bin mir mit der speichenspannung nicht sicher

gruß christian


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Juli 2010)

Hi,

fahre morgen mit Mr Nice nach Beerfelfen.
De Mr Aff kommt auch, also gibt es was zu sehen...

@Pathfinder: wir erwarten dich.
mfg
LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (1. August 2010)

Ich dreh so gegen 14.00 ne Runde Ohly/Meli.

@ChrisChros
Wenn Du kurz vor 14.00 an meiner Garage vorbeikommst seh ich mir das
HR mal an.


----------



## ChrisChros (1. August 2010)

oha des wird jetzt knapp, bin vor ner halben stunde aufgestanden, ich probiers pünktlich zu sein, muss aber erstmal was essen

vlt bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (1. August 2010)

Hi

hat noch jemand einen Gabelkarton für mich? ich kann meine Gabel jetzt auch einschicken
hab mir heute leider des linke Schlüsselbein gebrochen, bin bei der Abfahrt vom Ohly mim Pedal an nem Fels hängen geblieben, übern Lenker gegangen und auf die Schulter gefallen 
momentan hab ich echt keine Glückssträne, jetzt ist halt erstmal Pause angesagt

Gruß Christian


----------



## one track mind (1. August 2010)

@chris  cros: gute besserung, falls es ein glatter, einfacher bruch ist, der mit rucksackverband ohne op behandelt wird, dann bist du in 4 wochen wieder ok (hatte auch schon das zweifelhafte vergnügen)

@yo!achim: na, wieder fit? da könnten wir ja auch mal wieder ne runde drehen. unter der woche kann ich im moment so ab ca. 18:30 an der bergstrasse sein.

@martin187: wie war es denn in saalbach? werde wohl ende august da mal hin fahren. wäre neugierig auf einen erfahrungsbericht.

grüsse.


----------



## yo!achim (1. August 2010)

Oh mann, hab's mir fast gedacht!
Wenn einer keinen Meter mehr fährt, MUSS was am Arsch sein.
Schlüsselbein is aber "besser" als Schulter, war mein erster Bruch mit 17.
Dann mal gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung.
Wegen nem Karton schau mal vorbei, müsste was passendes haben.

Gruß J


----------



## ChrisChros (1. August 2010)

danke 

das mit dem karton ist gut, komme dann mal die woche vorbei

ob ich operiert werden muss erfahre ich morgen, im moment hab ich so nen rucksackverband, hoffe ma es geht auch ohne op


----------



## Miss.June (1. August 2010)

@chrischros - auch von mir gute besserung!  drück dir die daumen das es nicht zu einer op kommt und eine schnelle genesung 

grüßle jule


----------



## air aff (1. August 2010)

@chrischros ach du ******* wieder ein trainingspartner weniger
ne auch von mir gute besserrung 
wollte unter der woche noch ma nach winterberg un am wochenende nach lac blanc hat einer lust???


----------



## Tribal84 (1. August 2010)

chrischros gute besserung  

freundin hat es heute in beerfelden auch zerlegt aber nur prellungen ..nichts wildes


----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2010)

Hi,

acuh von mir gute Besserung. Ich wurd ja opperiert. Bei mir ging das nicht so richtig zusammen und da würd ich kein Risiko eingehen. Ich hätt sicher wieder früher fahren können, aber ich hatte ja schon meinen Bali Urlaub im Kopf und musste dafür fitt sein. OP war aber eigentlich auch nicht schlimm und dann ist es halt fixiert. Ich drück dir trozdem die Daumen, dass es gut geht. Sei froh, wenn keine Bänder oder Muskel verletzt sind!

Ansonsten war Beerfelden gestern echt nett! Top Wetter und die Strecke sehr griffig und zu99% trocken.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (2. August 2010)

@one track mind

Dicke Sprünge sind noch nicht drin, ich glaub ich mach erstmal nen Kurs beim air-aff: "wie rolle ich mich richtig ab" 
Ohly oder Meli können wir gerne machen, hab früh die Woche und kann ab
17.00 , außer heute. 

@ChrisChros
Ob OP oder nicht, lass Dir gleich ne Krankengymnastik verschreiben,
dann bist Du schneller wieder fitt.
Kenne da nen guten Physioladen, die hatten gerade erst nen Schulterpatienten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (2. August 2010)

Dann auch mal gute Besserung von mir. Ihr macht mir immer wieder Angst. 

@ LarsLipp und Mr. Nice - dat wurde gestern nix mit Beerfelden. War dafür im Kletterpark und habe mir dort die notwendige Schwindelfreiheit für die nächsten Drop-Aufgaben angeeignet. 

Obwohl, irgendwie habe ich jetzt noch mehr Respekt. Mir kamen ja schon 6 Meter sehr sehr hoch vor. Vielleicht sollte man mal Probedroppen mit Seilsicherung. Ich werd's mal den Parkbetreibern vorschlagen...


----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2010)

Hi,

Klettern würd ich auch mal wieder: keiner da mit Ausrüstung für draußen?
Thomas? Wawa? Schuhe und Gurt habe ich ja, aber das Seil fehlt. Ohne ist nicht soo cool...

Na wir sollten wohl Mittwochs immer ne Feieraben-Fallrunde einlegen. Wäre schon cool mit dem Aff als Trainer!  Wobei da Evel Knevel auch passen würd.

Bin heut noch am überlegen ob Yoga oder radeln!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (2. August 2010)

glück gehabt, keine op

@LarsLipp: ich hätte theoretisch ziemlich viel Kletterkram, auch ein Seil, wobei das meinem Dad gehört, könnte ihn aber fragen


----------



## open-air (2. August 2010)

@ ChrisChros:

Gute Besserung.
Ich verzichte seit So. nun auf meinen linken Ellenbogenschleimbeutel.

gruß

open-air


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (2. August 2010)

@ LarsLipp

Ich hab alles was das Herz begehrt an Kletterausrüstung für draußen, mehrere Seile, Friends, Keile, Exen, und natürlich der Standart Kram 
Also falls Bedarf besteht...


----------



## one track mind (2. August 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> @one track mind
> 
> Dicke Sprünge sind noch nicht drin, ich glaub ich mach erstmal nen Kurs beim air-aff: "wie rolle ich mich richtig ab"
> Ohly oder Meli können wir gerne machen, hab früh die Woche und kann ab
> 17.00 , außer heute.



mittwoch?

@ lars lipp: evel knievel hatte während seiner karriere 38 crashes bei denen er sich teilweise mehrere knochen gebrochen hat...  bleib besser beim yoga

p.s.: ich hab mal auf nem flohmarkt für 2 eine platte ergattert, auf der einige gedichte (!) und eine art predigt von evel knievel mit countrymusik unterlegt zu hören sind. eine autogrammkarte war auch dabei. müsste mal rausfinden, was das ding wert ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (2. August 2010)

@one track mind
Mittwoch geht, bin aber  bis 17.30 im Physio (fallen üben)
Wie wär's mit 18.50 am Auerbacher Bahnhof für ne kurze und knackige
Meli-Runde mit nem obligatorischen Abstecher in die Rinne? 
Hab ich ewig nicht mehr gemacht!
Ich nehm das Stinky und werd's berghoch gemütlich angehn.

Hat morgen jemand Bock auf ne Ohly-Runde, so gegen 17.00.
Wollte am TM auch meine neue Säge testen, sonst fühlt sich ja niemand zuständig wie es scheint.


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. August 2010)

@chrisChros
Na, dann mal gute Besserung.

@Pfadfinder
Warst du in Höchst im Kletterwald?? BF war aber in der Tat mal wieder nett Top Wetter, griffige Strecke und lustige Leute...

Beim nächsten mal dann wieder. Jetzt steht aber erst mal in den nächsten Wohnung renovieren an 

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (3. August 2010)

@Yoachim: Ich will morgen (heute) ne Runde am Ohly/Meli fahren. Aber 17Uhr werd ich nicht schaffen. Wohl eher frühestens 17:30 Uhr am Rathaus.

Aber ich schau am TM vorbei, wenn du noch anzutreffen bist, werd ich dich auf jeden Fall unterstützen. Ist echt nervig wie "zugebaut" die Trails aktuell wieder sind. Gerade auf diesen doch recht lustigen Verbindungstrails, nervt das tierisch. 
Der Trail vom Auerbacher Schloss ist ja auch wieder blockiert, sogar an der gleichen Stelle, wie die Jahre zuvor.


----------



## PFADFINDER (3. August 2010)

@ Mr. Nice: Nee, wusste garnicht dass es dort eine gibt. Habe auch nix brauchbares im Netz gefunden. Ist der gut? Wo soll der sein? Sind ja nur 20 km von mir. Wir waren in Darmstadt. Ist ganz gut dort. Gibt zwei Strecken mit Anspruch. Da brauch ich aber noch, um das ohne Schummeln zu meistern. 

Morgen geht's erstmal nach Bischofsmais. Hoffe, dass Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## one track mind (3. August 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> @one track mind
> Mittwoch geht, bin aber  bis 17.30 im Physio (fallen üben)
> Wie wär's mit 18.50 am Auerbacher Bahnhof für ne kurze und knackige
> Meli-Runde mit nem obligatorischen Abstecher in die Rinne?
> ...




geht klar, sven kommt auch mit. bis morsche

edith sagt, dass morgen das wetter ziemlich mies werden soll... am besten wir telefonieren morgen mal zu gegebener zeit.


----------



## air aff (3. August 2010)

ich bin morsche auch dabei 19 uhr erste parkplatz zum auerbacher schloss
schaff vorher noch beim ulf un fahr von hochstädten aus
grille ma danach noch lorenz????


----------



## yo!achim (4. August 2010)

Also 19.00 bis zum Schloss packen wir kaum, da kannste ne Pause einlegen oder oben warten.

Am TM links ist wieder freie Fahrt, die "Schikane" vor der ersten Linkskurve
hab ich gelassen.
Rechts dauert's noch, bin fast durch- mann liegt da Zeug


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. August 2010)

Hi , mein Fichtenmopped geht wieder , ich komme demnächt mal


----------



## air aff (4. August 2010)

@yo!achim ok dann sagen ma 19.15


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (4. August 2010)

Ich würde auch mitkommen vom Auerbacher Bahnhof aus...

Grüße, Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (4. August 2010)

Hi,

@Aff nee, Mutter hat Geburtstag! Bin dann mal raus. Freitag hat diue Schwester Geburtstag. Samstag und Sonntag noch keienn Plan, da ich bei meiner Schwester übernachte. Sonntag haben wir die Wellenreiter im Haus! Hoffe auf gutes Seewetter zum paddeln. Man oh man, danach 4 Tage in die Schweiz, wohl ohne eigenes Auto!  Muss mal den Kollegen anhauen, ob ich sine Kiste für Bremgarten bekomme!


Dann bis die Tage:

LarsLipp

PS: falls es morgen alle Zeitlich klappt, vieleiht doch ne Runde vor HotIron!


----------



## open-air (4. August 2010)

Toll
Die Zeit ist perfekt, mein Arm nicht.
Der will geschont werden und macht sich dick wenn ich nicht Ruhe geben will.

Schade vielleicht klappt es dann ein anderes mal, mich Euch anzuschließen.


----------



## ChrisChros (5. August 2010)

dann mal viel spaß heut in winterberg

@air aff: heut ist der große drop fällig


----------



## one track mind (5. August 2010)

Jemand Zeit/Bock, morgen nachmittag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (5. August 2010)

Der Steind. ist frei  müßt ihr nur noch beiseite räumen dafür war keine Zeit .
Da waren aber schon ein paar leute sehr fleißig .

SRX-Prinz


----------



## yo!achim (6. August 2010)

@SRX - Prinz
Besten Dank auch!


----------



## Martin187 (6. August 2010)

Servus Leute,
melde mich auch mal von den Verschollenen zurück.
Puh momentan is bei mir echt stressig.
Bin grade dabei den Teich Neu anzulegen und bei 8 auf 6meter ist das schon ein gutes Stück arbeit!
Nebenbei muss ich noch ein Bistro Renovieren. Kostet viel Zeit, gibt aber gute Kohle.

Von Toxo habe ich noch nix gehört. Die lassen sich echt Zeit!


----------



## jatschek (6. August 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Der Steind. ist frei  müßt ihr nur noch beiseite räumen dafür war keine Zeit .





yo!achim schrieb:


> @SRX - Prinz
> Besten Dank auch!



Dank an euch beide. Ich habe die Landung und Absprungzone vorhin schön frei geräumt. ENDLICH kann man wieder dieses schöne Stück zum Fuchstrail fahren. Wie ich das vermisst habe. 
Noch dazu macht der Drop jetzt nen ganz anderen Eindruck, mit dem ganzen Gestrüpp drum herum. Dürfte im Winter geil aussehen, ähnlich wie ne Tube. 

Wenn mal wieder einer mit seiner Säge am Auerbacher Schloss unterwegs sind, da sind schon wieder Bäume gefallen. Netterweise genau an der Stelle, wo Jahre zuvor ein anderer den Weg versperrt hat.


----------



## PFADFINDER (9. August 2010)

Zurück aus dem Bayerwald. Bischofsmais lohnt auf jeden Fall. Bin sogar fast der Ansicht, dass der besser ist als Winterberg. Als alter Almöhi gefällt mir den Park schon optisch besser als WB. Schönes Gelände und geniales Panorama. 

Über 250 m Höhenunterschied sind eine feine Sache. Man ist also nicht in 1 Minute unten. Dafür aber auch nicht schnell oben. Der Lift ist etwas lahm. 

Zu den Strecken:

Freeride - trocken relativ einfach, naß wird's dann schon spannend und 'ne ziemliche Sauerei. Von der Strecke kommt die fast an den DH in Winterberg ran. 

DH - rumpelrumpel, hier wäre mehr Federweg nicht schlecht. Und für die dicken Sprünge reicht's bei mir meist noch nicht. Jetzt weiß ich, wass ein Durchschlag vorne wie hinten bedeutet  Trotzdem gut. Und nach vorherigen Dauerregen und Regenschauer zwischendurch trotzdem gut zu fahren. 

Evil Eye - mein Favorit. Schöner Trail mit vielen Kurven und vielen, vielen Bauwerken. Am Road Gap und dem Step-up/Step-down und der Wall mache ich mir noch in die Hose. Ist aber alles ordentlich zu umfahren. Den Step-Down vor der Step-up/-down-Kombi kann man auch so mitnehmen und muss dann halt vom Nortshore runter hüppen. Allerdings ist dass nicht ohne, da auf der Strecke ein paar kleine Baumstümpfe rumstehen. Habe es geschaft, einen mitsamt Wurzel aus dem Boden zu holen.  Seltsamerweiße hat es mein Reifen mitsamt Felge überlebt. Und nächstes Mal ist der Step up fällig. Wenn's denn mal trocken ist. 

X-Cross und wie sie alle heißen sind nicht so mein's. Sollte das aber mal öfters fahren. 

Slopestyle - die Drop-Batterie ist fein. Habe mich hochgeschafft und habe auch den größten geknackt (SCHULTERKLOPF). Dafür ist die Wall und der Step up (noch) nix für mich. 

Alles in allem ein feiner Park, relativ wenig los. Was wohl auch an der Abgeschiedenheit liegt. Leider sind's von mir 380 km, und dazu muss man auch noch die beschissene A3 nutzen. 

Werde vielleicht dieses Jahr wieder hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (9. August 2010)

hört sich ja top an, leider hab ich ja erstmal pause, wahrscheinlich kann ich erst in 3-5 Wochen mit der Krankengymnastik anfangen, richtig bitter für mich aber was will man machen

vlt geh ich wenn ich wieder etwas fiter bin zum bauen hoch 

gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (9. August 2010)

Hi,

na ich war heute in Bremgarten zum surfen. Top Wetter. So macht die Arbeit spass! OK, interessiert die Radler nicht so wirklich.

@ ChrisCross wie KG erst in 3 bis 5 Wochen? Ich habe 2 bis 3 Tage nach der OP damit begonnen. Frag nochmal nach. Eventuell auch mal bei nem Physiotherapeuten. (Wir gehen ja alle zu Physio3...) Wenn die meinen früher, dann geh zum Doc und wenn der es immer noch verneint zu nem anderen!!!

Viele Grüße
Weekend dieht ja nach Radlwetter aus! Eventuell jemand Bock auf Beerfelden?

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (9. August 2010)

komisch, ich werde das nächste mal auch zu meinem Orthopäden gehen, der ist nur zur Zeit im Urlaub, war in Lorsch in der Klinik, der Doc meinte KG erst wenn der Bruch komplett verheilt ist, vlt ist des auch bei ner OP anders, da liegt der Knochen ja direkt an der richtigen Position und ist fixiert, bei mir muss der ja erst noch mit der Zeit an die richtige Stelle gedrückt werden und zusammenwachsen


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2010)

I´ll be back 

War gestern auch schon mit dem Radl unterwegs aber nicht in unserer Ecke.

das neue SJ läuft ganz gut aber k.A. was ich jetzt damit machen soll 

Heute geht´s gleich mal in den Radladen, paar Kleinigkeiten erledigen unter anderen noch ein zwei Garantiesachen


----------



## yo!achim (10. August 2010)

@ChrisChros
Ich hatte nach einer Woche schon KG, auch ohne OP. Es geht nicht um Kraft sondern darum die Bewegungsfreiheit zu erhalten - d.h. mit
passiver Bewegung, die Physio's wissen schon wie, und ohne dass sich der Knochen bewegt. Letzten Endes brauchen die aber außer dem Rezept nen 
Arztbericht, also besser zu nem guten Arzt gehen .

@PFADFINDER
Anfang Sept. (so 1. -12.) wär ich für nen Trip nach BM zu haben.
Was macht der Rest im N-O-Odenwald? Lebt der Bulli - Fahrer noch ??


----------



## underdog01 (10. August 2010)

Der lebt noch, (falls ich gemeint war) hatte aber die letzte Zeit viel um die Ohren. 

Ich habe kommenden Samstag/Sonntag frei, Samstag allerdings ggf. einen Kater zu Besuch.

Geht an dem WE irgendwas, irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (10. August 2010)

hm, keine Ahnung mein guter Arzt ist leider noch ne Woche im Urlaub, dann kann ich erst was machen, war halt wieder in Lorsch, ich bin mir auch sicher das mir mein Arzt die Krankengymnastik verschreibt, auch wenn ich se net brauchen würde


----------



## one track mind (10. August 2010)

ich hab nach meinem schlüsselbeinbruch, der nicht operiert wurde auch erst nach 3-4 wochen mit der physio angefangen. ist ja auch logisch, da geht nix solange der knochen wieder zusammen gewachsen ist.

edit: morgen nachmittag jemand fahren?


----------



## PFADFINDER (10. August 2010)

@ yo!achim - lass uns das mal festhalten. Der Bulli-Fahrer wÃ¤re dann bestimmt auch am Start. Ich arbeite schon mal daraufhin, 2 oder 3 Tage Urlaub zu bekommen. 

Kleiner Nachtrag noch. Ich habe DIE STRECKE vergessen. YOU GO FIRST. Also ich go da hÃ¶chstens ins nÃ¤chste Krankehaus. Definitiv pervers. Ich fahre ja schon mal Skinnies, aber in der HÃ¶he? Und die Landungen nach den Drops. Ich habe nur einen gesehen, der sich drauf gewagt hat. 

Hier mal ein nettes Vid: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cZVhWyxqwg"]YouTube- âªBikepark Geisskopf alles ein bisschen (helmcam)â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## PFADFINDER (10. August 2010)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass 40 km von Bischofsmais noch ein guter Park ist. Befindet sich 40 km von Bischofsmais in Tschechien direkt hinter der Grenze. 

Hier mal ein Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV_0oacoq-4"]YouTube- âªBikepark Spicak Freeride Bionicon Ironwood Helmcamâ¬â[/nomedia]

Auch nett.


----------



## Micro767 (13. August 2010)

Geht irgedwas am WE ?
Samstag hab ich ab 15:30 aber schon leider keine Zeit mehr :-(


----------



## PFADFINDER (13. August 2010)

Moin, ich werde wohl am Samstag mittag in Beerfelden sein.


----------



## LarsLipp (13. August 2010)

Hi,

na dann also morgen entweder früh ne RUnde radeln oder später in den Park? Muss ich mal schauen! Wie und was das Wetter so macht. Eigentlich ist morgen mittag nochmal See angesagt!


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (14. August 2010)

hI;

WIE SCHAUT es heute aus?

@Micro: ruf mich doch auf dem Handy an. Ich bin ab 9:30 bei Mr Nice, würd aber so ab 10:30 sicherlich ne Runde drehen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. August 2010)

Sers Leute,

nach Info von einem Gravity Pilot ist morgen ein Sat 1 Fernsehteam in Beerfelle.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (15. August 2010)

Gude Jungs,

hat jemand sein Stativ am Fuchstrail stehen lassen? Unten an dem Sprung nach dem Roadgap?

Grüße, Ben

P.S.: Und wenns keinem gehört darfs sich der erste oben abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (15. August 2010)

Meins steht hier

Behalt's doch, als Wegezoll sozusagen


----------



## Martin187 (16. August 2010)

Werden ja jetzt schon richtige Shootings veranstaltet?

Meine Gabel ist immer noch bei Servic. Hoffe die werden bald fertig mit dem Teil!


----------



## Micro767 (18. August 2010)

Ich pack mal für morgen mein Rad in den Kofferraum, sagt bescheid wenn jemand fährt


----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2010)

Hi Leutz,

das Rad hab ich mit doch leider noch ein Meeting das min. bis 15:30 gehen soll


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2010)

Hi,

Micro: meld dich halt bei mir. Ich will schon in Hot Iron gehen, würd aber vielicht vorher ne Runde drehen. Muss dann halt um 19:00 Uhr im Sportstudio sein. Start dann eventuell halt von dort, oder sonstwo in Bensheim...

Wenn du ab 15:30 fertig bist, können wir ja gegen 16:30 in Bensheim starten! Passt mir auch, dann hab ich Feieraben!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2010)

Jo ich melde mich Tel sobald ich aus dem Meeting draussen bin ;-)


----------



## LarsLipp (20. August 2010)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn morgen aus? Würd so ab 10:00 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Von mir ausch schon um 9:30, dann aber ab Fehlheim... Da es ja warm werden soll, will ich danach an den See!

Jupie, Urlaub ist genehmigt und es geht ab dem nächsten Freitag nochmal ne Runde surfen nach Frankreich!!!

Gruß
LarsLIpp


----------



## Micro767 (20. August 2010)

Stand jetzt kann ich morgen nicht aber vielleicht .....


----------



## LarsLipp (20. August 2010)

Hi,

na das ist ja schade, da muss ich mich ja aufraffen alleine ne Runde zu drehen.
Egal, jetzt mit dem Urlaubsziel vor Augen

Zur Not kannst du ja durchbimmeln, aber bis du wach bist, bin ich bestimmt zurück...

Gruß
LL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2010)

Hi @All,

na im Moment geht hier ja fast nichts mehr! Werden wir alle zu Alt?

Ich bin ja ne Woiche weg und würde hier jetzt schon mal wieder zu ner Tour am 11.09. aufrufen. OK, nur bei passendem Wetter. Evntuell können wir ja hinterher mal wieder 

Bin jetzt mal auf die Reaktionen gespannt...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2010)

Ich werd alt und bequem aber 11.09 ist ja noch einweilchen weg um wieder fit zu werden 

Ich trag´s mal in den Kalender ein !


----------



## ChrisChros (23. August 2010)

ich wäre gern dabei, kann aber noch nicht sagen ob ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, war mal auf der straße mim normalen rad unterwegs, ging gut, mal sehen was der doc nächste woche sagt

ob meine gabel bis dahin wieder da ist steht auch in den sternen

gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2010)

Hi,

mal sehen ob das mit dem 11ten klappt: ist ja noch Winzerfest und einen Samstag wollt ich schon noch hin. Elli hat auch noch Ihre Kollegen eingeladen und weiss noch nicht wann die Kommen...

Schauen wir mal, wenn wir wieder da sind!

Radeln geh ich die Woche nicht mehr, sicher ist sicher. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (23. August 2010)

Also meine Gabel dauert noch ca. 14-18Tage wobei ich da Toxo nicht viel Vertrauen schenke!


----------



## mc-sniper (26. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich bin nicht ganz neu hier, war bisher aber eher passives Mitglied im Forum. Aufmerksam auf dieses Thema wurde ich durch einen Bikerkollgen mit dem ich auf Meli ins Gespräch kam. Bisher war ich nur mit meinem alten Hardtail auf dem Meli / Auerbacher Schloss und in dem Wald bei Hochstätten unterwegs. 

Vielleicht seit ihr so nett und nehmt mich mal mit auf eine eurer Touren? Ich bin noch leider noch nie auf einen Fuchstrail o.ä. gestoßen, bin daher relativ unerfahren was springen mit dem Fahrrad angeht (ich kenne die Strecken nur aus euren Videos). Ich hab mal probiert 3 Jahre lang Motocross zu fahren, vielleicht hilft mir dieser Erfahrungsschatz auch etwas beim DH / FR, sonst widme ich meine Freizeit größtenteils dem Triathlon.


Noch ein paar Fragen:
Gibt es irgendwo eine Beschreibung wie man diese Trails findet?
Wer wartet die ganzen Trails? Geht ihr da mit Kettensäge und Schaufel hoch und kreiert  das alles?
Shuttlet ihr auch mal oder fahrt ihr auf dem Bike den Berg hoch?


Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten, über eine gemeinsame Tour würde ich mich freuen.

Grüße aus Biblis
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (26. August 2010)

mitnehmen auf ne tour ist mit sicherheit kein problem, bin aber zur zeit verletzt, daher wendest du dich am besten an die andern

beschreibungen zu unseren trails gibt es nicht, und es sollen auch keine im netz auftauchen!! ansonsten sind die trails bald überlaufen und der förster macht alles platt

wir bauen und warten unsere trails natürlich selbst, hilfe ist immer willkommen 
zum shutteln gibts hier in der gegend eig keine möglichkeiten, die meisten hier im forum sind auch eher tourenfahrer

gruß Christian


----------



## mc-sniper (26. August 2010)

ok, das mit den Beschreibungen zu den trails kann ich nachvollziehen.

klar könnt ihr mit unterstützung rechenen wenns um einen Arbeitseinsatz geht, ihr müsst nur ansagen wo und wann...

Dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung und hoffe das wir bald ne Tour starten können...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2010)

Einfach hier das Thema etwas verfolgen 


Und an alle:

Wie schaut´s Samstag / Sonntag mit Touren aus ?

Und / oder ne Freitag Feierabend Runde ?


----------



## Miss.June (26. August 2010)

ich würd gerne mal wieder mitfahren, bin aber die nächsten zwei wochen an der ostsee, mein heißersehnter sommerurlaub, fällt zwar ein wenig ins wasser aber das ist egal  ...würd mich dann wieder zu gern danach wieder euch anschliessen 

grüßle juliane


----------



## tfdelacruz (26. August 2010)

Von der Ostsee komme ich gerade 
Wünsch Dir einen schönen Urlaub.
Wollte mich aber auch mal anschließen. Suche auch Leute zum bauen und fahren.
LG


----------



## LarsLipp (27. August 2010)

Hi,
@Miss June: falsche Richtung: ich fahr ans Meer in den Süden. Ist doch klar! Ostsee ist ja nicht so richtig Meer, zumindest für mich. In Hosssegor sieht es ja nach gutem Wetter aus, Wenn ich die Wellenvorhersage seh, hätt ich 2 Wochen bleiben sollen.

Na dann radelt mal schön und an die neuen hier: nicht nur lesen und schreiben: kommt zum Treffpunkt und fahrt mit!

Enduro Hacki: was ist mit dir?

Viele Grüße und bis demnächste

LarsLipp


----------



## Miss.June (27. August 2010)

@tfdelacruz: dankeschön  den werde ich haben, vier bücher habe ich dabei für zwei wochen müsste das reichen..

@larslipp: haha. ein klein wenig neidisch bin ich ja auf dich, aber nur weil du mehr von der sonne hast, die ostsee ist genau das richtige für mich, keine touris besonders keine kleinkinder muhaa* und ruheruheruhe.....

also ich bin definitiv wieder am start nach dem "urlaub" 

grüße in die runde.

miss.june


----------



## tfdelacruz (27. August 2010)

Also als ich dort war, wimmelte es von Touris und Kindern.
War mir ein wenig zuviel... 
Du solltest lieber dort Biken gehen, als Bücher zu lesen


----------



## Martin187 (27. August 2010)

Guden,
Gabel ist auf dem Weg zu mir! Ab nächste Woche bin ich also wieder dabei!
Endlich wieder biken!


----------



## Micro767 (28. August 2010)

tztztz

hier war wirklich schon mal mehr los 

na dann fahr ich halt alleine irgendwo hin und zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (29. August 2010)

sobald meine gabel wieder da ist, bin ich am start! schulter hält ganz gut, hab heut ein bisschen manual mim alten radl geübt, im oberarm ziehts zwa etwas, aber läuft

hab heut aber beim joggen gemerkt, dass meine kondition nicht mehr die beste ist  schon über 5 Wochen kein Sport mehr gemacht

@mc-sniper: kanns sein dass ich dich heut mittag um kurz nach 5 aufm comoder weg gesehn hab? war da ne runde joggen

gruß christian


----------



## markus.2407 (31. August 2010)

Guten Morgen!
bin aus dem NRW Forum und Mittwoch Nachmittag bei Euch in der Nähe, kann mir jemand ne nette Runde zeigen? So 1,5-2h?
Gruss Markus


----------



## Micro767 (31. August 2010)

Hi Markus,

sorry Mitrwoch versuch ich zwar immer zu fahren aber diesen Mittwoch hab ich leider schon nen anderen Termin :-(


----------



## markus.2407 (31. August 2010)

Tip für ne "lonesome"-Runde? da biste ja Spezi


----------



## tfdelacruz (31. August 2010)

Geht jemand jetzt bzw im laufe des Tages biken und zeigt mir mal Dinge wie Zwingenberger Trail bzw Fuchstrail o.ä. ?
LG


----------



## markus.2407 (31. August 2010)

also ich als "Odenwald rookie", werde Mittwoch in Bensheim um ca. 15:30 ne 2h Tour starten (gem. Beschreibung), wer Lust hat fährt und verfährt sich mit


----------



## tfdelacruz (31. August 2010)

Mein Bike ist nicht so wirklich Touren tauglich.. 
Ich+Kumpel suchen aber jemand, der mit uns morgen so gegen 16 Uhr mal z.b. Fuchstrail fahren würde.  Würden uns natürlich auch an Bauarbeiten beteiligen.
LG


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. August 2010)

Hi , ich verkaufe mein Ghost Northshore .

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=301882

Falls jemand interesse hat .

Gruß Peewee


----------



## air aff (31. August 2010)

@tfdelacruz
hätte schon bock morgen ma auf em fuchstrail ein paar ründchen zu drehen
aber der trail is top secret 
weiss net was die erbauer dazu sagen aber als einheimischer is das schon ok
denke ich die erbauer könnten sich ja kurzfristig auch noch ma zu wort melden
ich bin morgen um 16.15 in der bachgasse auf em parkplatz (letzte parkplatz vor hochstädten in der bachgasse)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (31. August 2010)

Ok dann hoffen wir mal, das die Erbauer nichts dagegen einzuwenden haben. 
Wir sind eigentlich auch ganz liebe Anfänger... 
Meinst du damit den Parkplatz unterhalb der Bergkirche Auerbach?
LG


----------



## air aff (31. August 2010)

ne eigentlich der am fürstenlager aber wenn ihr anfänger seid gehen wir lieber in die rinne
dann lass uns lieber am parkplatz zum melibokus treffen (weg zum auerbacher schloss hoch ,der 2te parkplatz wo der weg zum meli hoch geht parken)


----------



## tfdelacruz (1. September 2010)

Ob ich das bis 16:15 schaffe, muss ich erst nochmal klären.
Meine Kiste läuft momentan nicht und müsste wohl oder übel radeln..


----------



## Martin187 (1. September 2010)

ALso ich bin jetzt auch wieder mobil!

Werde evtl. morgen gleich ne RUnde drehen!


----------



## tfdelacruz (1. September 2010)

Also ich probiere es noch zu schaffen bis 16:15! Adios


----------



## tfdelacruz (1. September 2010)

War nice heute! Danke nochmal...! Sehen uns spätestens am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. September 2010)

Hi,

bin auch wieder da! Wetter war Top, wellen leider nicht immer. Erst zu klein, dann eher zu groß! Mehr Mut braucht der Mann, oder auch mehr können. Ist halt wie beim radeln...

Na die Woche über bin ich unterwegs, eventuell dann Freitag Nachmittag!
Oder bei passendem Wetter Samstag!

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. September 2010)

@LarsLipp
Und auch alles heil gelassen??

Samstag können wir gerne mal ins Auge fassen.

Heute am Ohly Turm gab`s zufällig auch ein größeres Treffen 

@BigToe
Hast du die Bilder gefunden?? Ansonsten schick mir mal deine Emailadresse damit ich dir noch ein paar Bilder zu kommen lassen kann.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (6. September 2010)

Jo Treffen war lustig, schade dases auf dem Meli nicht mehr geklappt hat aber wir haben unterwegs noch ein paar DA und einen Ffm aufgegabelt und mit genommen.

 die Vorabrechnung ist von Syntace gekommen, d.h. nicht mehr lange und der Rahmen ist da


----------



## big toe (6. September 2010)

Ja war echt lustig! Ich sollte mal wieder Ã¶fters zu euch runter kommen,  wen man da so alles trifftâ¦.
Der Fuchstrail wird ja auch immer hÃ¶her und weiter.  Vom Bauwerk am Toten man ganz zu schweigen, go big or go home  fÃ¤llt mir dazu ein  ;-) 

@Chris
Die Bilder auf deiner Seite sind bissl klein! Mach bitte auch gezielt Bilder von den Kratzern.
PM ist also unterwegs. 

Ciao 
Christof


----------



## ChrisChros (6. September 2010)

ich beneide alle die heute bei dem Wetter fahren können oder noch werden, einen Lichtblick gabs bei mir heut aber auch, bekomme eine komplett neue Gabel  ein Datum hab ich zwar noch nicht genannt bekommen, aber ich hoffe sehr bald

Gruß
Christian


----------



## smarty281 (6. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bekomme morgen nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder ein Bike und bin zudem neu hier in der Region. Jetzt will ich natürlich auch wieder Biken, nur kenne ich mich hier nun garnicht aus. Melibokus ist mir ein Begriff, jedoch hab ich diesen nur mal mim Quad befahren. Würde also gerne anschluss finden um mal ein paar schöne Trails in der Ecke zu finden und eventuel neue Freundschaften zu knüpfen.
Vieleicht hat ja einer Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag bei gutem Wetter auf die Piste zu gehen!?

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Micro767 (7. September 2010)

Je nachdem wie das Wetter ist und die Lampertheimer Kerwe  werd ich bestimmt fahren


----------



## PFADFINDER (7. September 2010)

Guden, war von euch hier schon mal jemand auf Malle biken (biken, nicht rennradeln)? Ich habe zwar schon ein paar Infos bzgl. Strecken und Spots, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand was spezielles berichten. 

Danach werde ich es vielleicht auch mal wieder nach Bensheim schaffen. Glaube, ich bin bald soweit, auch mal was am TM oder auf dem Fuchstrail mitzunehmen. 

Gestern und vorgestern waen wir mal wieder in WB, Slopestyle Drop und Box bei Windböen ist auch mal eine Erfahrung - so habe ich zum ersten Mal eine Transfer-Sprung geschafft - ohne Eigeninitiative 

Es ist Herbst!!!! Was ein Sommer.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2010)

Hi,

@smarty: hier mitlesen, ich will am Samstag eigentlich radeln! Mal sehen, was das Wetter so macht. Kommst du alleine oder bringst du alle deine bunten Smarty's mit?  Spass beieseite, wir freuen uns immer über neue Radler!!! Eventuell fahr ich auch Freitag Nachmittag ne Runde.

Ansonsten kommt hier ja mal wieder etwas Bewegung rein. Ich sitze hier in Magdeburg und brauch Bewegung. Und es wird Herbst eh es fühlt sich ja jetzt schon so an!

Bis Samstag?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (7. September 2010)

Hi LarsLipp,

sag Donnerstag noch mal Bescheid ob Freitag was geht, denn wenn pack ich das Rad ins Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smarty281 (7. September 2010)

Klar, ich bring ne Packung Smartys mit Samstag soll es zwar Bewölkt sein aber ohne Regen und mit 20 Grad. Naja warten wir mal das WE ab. Wo trefft ihr euch denn immer?

LG Sascha


----------



## Micro767 (7. September 2010)

Meist in Bensheim am Rathaus


----------



## Micro767 (9. September 2010)

Das Wetter soll ja ganz brauchbar werden 

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. September 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi @All,
> 
> na im Moment geht hier ja fast nichts mehr! Werden wir alle zu Alt?
> 
> ...



So, da haben wir morgen schon den 11.09.2010 und ich wollte mal hören wie`s nun schaut?? Das Wetter soll ja auch passen

Hätte jetzt mal 15.00 Uhr am Rathaus vorgeschlagen?!?

Gruss
chris


----------



## smarty281 (10. September 2010)

Ich würde mich wohl für Sonntag entscheiden.


----------



## LarsLipp (10. September 2010)

Hi,

15:00 Uhr ist ja schon recht späth. Jemand früher am Start?
Würde eher so gegen 11:00 starten???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## jatschek (10. September 2010)

Trails passen zum Wetter. War gestern und heute fahren. Ist alles schön frei und super griffig.

Einzig vom Meli runter hat man ab und zu nen paar unschöne Wasserrinnen. Aber sind halb so wild. Der Trail vom Auerbacherschloss ist auch wieder komplett fahrbar, jegliche querliegende Bäume sind weg und das nervige Gestrüpp wurde auch weggesenst. Macht wieder richtig Spaß dort zu fahren.

Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## big toe (10. September 2010)

Servus, wäre morgen auch mit dabei. Etwas früher wäre mir aber lieber! 13Uhr?!

Am Felsenmeer soll auch ne neue Strecke sein, die würde parallel zur bekannten DH-Strecke verlaufen...

Na dann bis dann

Christof


----------



## Black_kite (11. September 2010)

big toe schrieb:


> "...Am Felsenmeer soll auch ne neue Strecke sein, die würde parallel zur bekannten DH-Strecke verlaufen..."
> Christof



Naja, neu ist die nicht, jedoch ist der Zustand der neuen/alten DH nicht gerade toll. Mit etwas Pflege ist die aber sehr nett! Den letzten Teil kennst Du ja bereits...

Ist halt an manchen Stellen etwas technischer als die alte DH.  

Bin morgen auch unterwegs (diesmal nur mit leichtem Gerät),
zunächst am Felsberg , dann Richtung Meli. 

@Christof: Ruf grad kurz an, bevor Du startest. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie die One mit neuen Teilen am Slayer funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. September 2010)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn heute aus? Ich will ja eventuell noch an den See und eigentlich früher am Start.

Heute Abend dann auf jedenn Fall mal Winzerfest!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. September 2010)

Wir, meine Holde und ich machen uns jetzt langsam, für´s radeln fertig.
Es soll gemütlich Richtung Krehberg geradelt werden.


----------



## yo!achim (11. September 2010)

Tach auch!

Zurück aus Saalbach, das war mal echt fett!
Falls jemand da mal hinfährt, kann ich das Spielberghaus wärmstens empfehlen 

Gehe morgen ne Runde fahren, hat jemand Zeit und Bock?

So gegen 14.00 - 15.00 Uhr.


----------



## Micro767 (11. September 2010)

So hängt von der Lampertheimer Kerwe heute Abend / Nacht ab


----------



## smarty281 (11. September 2010)

Ich wäre morgen auch dabei.......so gegen 14 Uhr!? Treffpunkt?


----------



## Micro767 (11. September 2010)

Bestimmt wie üblich das Bensheimer Rathaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (11. September 2010)

Besser 15.00, am Rathaus.
Dann hat Micro vllt. seinen Rausch ausgeschlafen 
(nehme aber kein schweres Gerät, das hatte ich ja die letzten 5 Tage  )


----------



## Micro767 (11. September 2010)

Danke ! Da kennt mich wer sehr gut 

Ich nehm das mittlere  das leichte HT ist wohl völlig ungeeignet und das große ist ja noch gar nicht da 

aber nicht mehr lange würd ich mal sagen


----------



## smarty281 (11. September 2010)

OK.....was heisst schweres Gerät genau? Hab nur ein Kona Stinky von 2008.....zu Schwer?


----------



## Micro767 (11. September 2010)

sowas hat LarsLipp auch, also passt das 

Es passt alles was Du auf den Meli hoch treten kannst


----------



## yo!achim (11. September 2010)

Für mich ist'n Stinky schon schweres Gerät, der Micro wird sicher nicht böse sein wenn wir's gemütlich angehn, oder?
Wir kommen aber an einem Ort vorbei, wo ein Stinky bestens geeignet ist,
vorausgesetzt man kann damit umgehn....


----------



## Micro767 (12. September 2010)

Ach genau LarsLipp fährt fast immer das Dwag oder wie das heißt, das Stinky steht in der Garage und wird kaum gefahren. Aber das könnte sich ja bald ändern


----------



## LarsLipp (12. September 2010)

Hi,

ich glaub ich muss mal ins kalte Wasser. Radeln wird wohl nix. Eher mal den Kopf ins kalte Wasser am See stecken.

Mein Stinky steht wirklich recht oft in der Garage. Wie schauts demnächst nochmal mit ner Runde Beerfelden aus? Hier im Wald ist es doch zu schwer für die Touren. Geht zwar aber spass ist was anderes!

Na dann viel Spass. 

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (12. September 2010)

Und wenn Du aus gefroren bist kommst Du zum aufwärmen mit auf ne Runde biken


----------



## Micro767 (12. September 2010)

War wieder schön, Yo!achim hinterher zu radeln und erneut dabei die eigenen Skills zu verbessern 

Zwar nur ne kleine Runde aber dafür mir nem neuen Gesicht das wir gerne öfter sehen würden 

Wie schaut es mit Nightride´s aus ???


----------



## smarty281 (15. September 2010)

Hy

Sorry ich musste mich bis jetzt ausruhen Das war zu Hart für den Anfang!!! Nee hat echt Spass gemacht mit euch und vielen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme....das sieht man nicht oft!!!

So schnell werdet ihr mich nicht mehr los also einfach melden wenn was ansteht!!!

Wann soll den der Nightride starten???

@Yo: Hab ein neues Schaltwerk+Züge und ein paar neue Pneus incl. schleuche drauf gemacht. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne anständige Sattelstütze, Hast du was rum liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. September 2010)

Nix genaues weiß man nicht 

einfach hier mit lesen oder natürlich auch konkrete Vorschläge machen


----------



## smarty281 (15. September 2010)

Nun gut....wenn ich der Wettervorhersage glauben darf solls am WE recht angenehm werden......15-18 Grad und sonnig mit ein paar Wolken, hört sich doch gut an!?


----------



## Micro767 (15. September 2010)

Samstag Trocken mit ca. 15°C


----------



## smarty281 (15. September 2010)

Sonntag geht bei mir eher da ich jeden Samstag bis 17 Uhr arbeiten muss!


----------



## Micro767 (15. September 2010)

Hi Smarty,

we schaut es bei Dir mit Licht für nen Night Ride aus ?


----------



## smarty281 (15. September 2010)

Wieso Licht ich fahre in der Mitte.....ich geh die Woche noch Shoppen dürfte aber noch was im Keller liegen haben. Es wird sich schon was finden.


----------



## Micro767 (15. September 2010)

So schnell sind wir eh nicht und der Winter ist lang


----------



## LarsLipp (15. September 2010)

Hi,

na Samstag sollten wir auf jedenn Fall mal ins Auge fassen. Ich bin die nächsten WOchen voll unterwegs. So ein MISSSSSST.

Sonntag bei passendem Wetter auch ne Runde, wobei wir dieses Wochenende nen Pflegehund haben!

Na schauen wir mal was das WEtter so bringt.

Gru´ß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. September 2010)

Sonntag kann ich leider erst Mittags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. September 2010)

Hi,

und wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Jemand Bock ne Runde zu drehen?
Start so gegen 11:00 Uhr?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. September 2010)

Ne, Runde fahren würde ich morgen auch Allerdings müssen wir erst mal Fliesen aussuchen gehen. Keine Ahnung wie lange das dauert. Kann mir allerd. nicht vorstellen, dass ich 11.00 Uhr schaffe da der Noll auch nur bis um 12 Uhr offen hat...

Am besten wir telefonieren noch mal.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. September 2010)

Ich bin dabei ! Sagt mir wann und wo


----------



## Miss.June (18. September 2010)

hey wie schauts bei euch so gegen 13-14 Uhr aus? oder zu spät? früher kann ich leider nicht  wäre gerne dabei! ..so ne runde auf den meli?! )

ps: bitte vor 9:30 hier mitteilen oder per sms @micro - du hast meine nummer! 

grüße in die nacht. ich schlaf dann mal ne runde


----------



## LarsLipp (18. September 2010)

Hi,

also 13-14 Uhr wird mir zu späth.

@Mr Nice: witzig: der Noll hat nur bis 12 auf OK, aber daher kannst du nicht früher??? Nach 12 kannst du nicht hin! Wir sind Hundebedingt schon früh wach...

@Miss June: Ich schlage mal 12o Uhr bei Mr Nice vor. Wir können dann ja ne Runde Ohly Turm fahren und uns mit dir oberhalb des Fürstenlagerst treffen? Eventuell am Einstieg bei den Füchsen?

Passt das so? Wäre gegen 13:30.

Ich will dann noch auf den Mehli!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Miss.June (18. September 2010)

@Lars, puhh. ich glaub das wird mir bissl knapp, ich könnts leider erst aller frühstens gegen 13 Uhr am Rathaus, muss doch von Lorsch rüberradeln ...und davor steht mir noch whg-besichtigung vor. ...ich versuchs kanns aber nicht versprechen. 

Bis später evtl. - falls ich es nicht packen sollte ...melde ich mich hier nochmal kurz!

grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. September 2010)

Moin Moin,

bin wach ! *lol* 

@Miss.June
könnte dich auch mit dem Auto abholen ...

Warten wir mal Mr Nice noch sagt


----------



## LarsLipp (18. September 2010)

Hi,

@MJ: 13:00 Rathaus wäre ja locker 13:30 vor den Füchsen. 
Ist und bleibt also noch alles offen oder wie? 

So: 12:00 Uhr bei Mr Nice steht! Ich bimmel mal jetzt noch beim Micro durch!

@Miss June: 13:30 würd dann passen. Wir können uns auch an der Eich / bank oberhalb des Fürstenlagers treffen.

Na dann bis spähhhterrr

LarsLipp

So nun steht es ja! 11: 30 in Fehle und 12 bei Mr Nice


----------



## Martin187 (18. September 2010)

Wenn ich es irgendwie schaffe werde ich gegen 18uht eine RUnde drehen.
**** seit den Sommerferien nicht mehr auf dem Bike gehockt!


----------



## ChrisChros (18. September 2010)

ich hab auch schon ewig nicht mehr aufm rad gesessen, leider hat Cosmic grade nicht die geringste Ahnung wo meine Gabel ist ich frag mich was die da treiben
kann also noch dauern


----------



## Micro767 (18. September 2010)

Sonntag ! Werd ich auf alle fälle fahren, nur wird es Mittag 13 oder gar 14 Uhr


----------



## Miss.June (18. September 2010)

@micro: ich dachte später heißt gegen 17 Uhr ..schade ..hab bereits mich für den familien-sonntag eingetragen 

..ich halt mir aufjedenfalll mal das nächste woche so halb frei ..hab zwar einige verabredungen ..aber bevor es wirklich richtig herbst wird, würd ich schon gern noch paar ründchen mit euch drehn 

grüßle in den abend.


----------



## Micro767 (18. September 2010)

17 Uhr hast Du Licht 

Ich kann gleich sagen das ich Samstag nicht da bin  NewPop Festival Baden Baden


----------



## Miss.June (18. September 2010)

hey ich bin doch morgen am start - familie muss mal kürzer treten  

13:30 am Rathaus in Bensheim?

Grüßle die Jule


----------



## Micro767 (19. September 2010)

k.A. ob ich überhaupt heute kann  kämpfe gerade mit ner sch... Migräne 

melde mich noch !


----------



## Miss.June (19. September 2010)

okay dokay ..ich schau grad hier immer rein  - migräne nicht unterschätzen!  

ps: falls ich hier net mehr on bin, dann grad per sms ..wär cool wenns klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. September 2010)

Ich bin raus


----------



## smarty281 (19. September 2010)

Dann würde ich mal sagen Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## LarsLipp (19. September 2010)

Hi,

man was für ein Wetterchen heute. So muss das sein, auch wenn wir nicht radeln waren.

Ich bin die Woche raus, ab geht's in die Schweiz. Mal sehen, was das nächste Wochenende bringt. Eventuell geht ja am Freitag Nachmittag ja ne RUnde....

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (19. September 2010)

Was heute nicht ging geht morgen 

Montag ca. 17 Uhr Rathaus ???
Ich werd versuchen Pünktlich dort zu sein


----------



## smarty281 (19. September 2010)

War heute in Beerfelden, war echt cool......bin morgen dabei!


----------



## Micro767 (19. September 2010)

Schön !


----------



## ODW_Mirko (20. September 2010)

Hi,
ich komme aus dem schönen Lautertal und lese hier ab und zu mit. 
Wenn ihr Biken geht, fahrt ihr nur DH? Ich bin mehr Tourer.
Wenn ihr mal ne Tour fahrt am WE, und es mir zeitlich passt, wär ich dabei. Wenn ihr nicht´s dagegen habt.
Gruß
ODW_Mirko


----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2010)

Hi Mirko,

hier fährt man bunt gemischt  aber es gibt keinen shuttel service und bei den Touren legen wir meist mehr Wert auf Spaß bergab. Ich selbst halte mich auch eher an Touren. 

Also weiter mitlesen und wenn ein Termin passt auf springen oder selbst Termine vorschlagen


----------



## tfdelacruz (20. September 2010)

Wäre die Woche auch dabei. Aber eher nicht beim Touren fahren....! 
Ist mein Bike nicht wirklich tauglich für.
Könnte auch mit meinem Bus irgendwohin fahren und noch ca. 2 Leute einpacken. 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2010)

So, ich werd Donnerstag bei Wetter wieder um 17 Uhr ab Rathaus fahren aber ich werd nicht wie heute 30 Minuten warten ... 

Es wird sonst knapp mit der Sonne !


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. September 2010)

@Micro767
Du hast doch "Sonne" aus der Dose 

Evtl. würde ich Mittwoch ne Runde fahren. Allerdings nur mit Licht.

@tfdelacruz
Shutteln klingt immer gut Wie, wann und wo??

Gruss
chris


----------



## smarty281 (20. September 2010)

Sorry hatte kurzfristig Notdienst): ich hoffe ihr hattet Spass!!!Shutteln klingt wirklich gut....mit nem 20kg Bike fährt es sich schlecht Bergauf.


----------



## air aff (20. September 2010)

shutteln bin ich auch dabei
aber wo
mir würde nur der oli turm einfallen aber hochstädten is immer noch dicht oder


----------



## ODW_Mirko (21. September 2010)

Wenn es vom Termin mal passt. Bin ich dabei.


----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2010)

Mittwoch kann ich nicht 

Bleibe also bis auf weiteres bei Donnerstag 17 Uhr Rathaus , notfalls halt wieder alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Micro767
> Du hast doch "Sonne" aus der Dose
> 
> Evtl. würde ich Mittwoch ne Runde fahren. Allerdings nur mit Licht.



Und die muss unbedint mal benutzt werden !


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (21. September 2010)

Bei nem Nightride wäre ich auch gern mal dabei, müsste aber nen paar Tage vorher bescheid wissen, wegen Akku laden 

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Verneracer (21. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich wäre am Donnerstag auch mit von der Partie - wenn ihr noch einen eher tourenfahrenden Mitfahrer mitnehmt.

Welches Rathaus meinst du denn ?

Wie lang geht die Runde in etwa ( Zeit , km )? 

Licht hab ich dabei, kann also ruhig auch ein wenig dunkel werden.

Grüße aus Viernheim


----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2010)

Ich kenn jetzt nur ein Rathaus in Bensheim und zwar das neben der Polizei 

Gestern wurden es leider nur 20km statt ca. 30km wie lange ??? Na schnell bin ich nun nicht gerade und ab und an fährt auch mal wer mit der noch langsamer ist als ich, kommt tatsächlich auch mal vor.


----------



## Verneracer (21. September 2010)

Ja, meine Frage nach dem Rathaus war natürlich etwas ungenau.
Ich meinte natürlich das Rathaus von welcher Stadt, da ich nicht wusste, dass ihr euch wohl immer in Bensheim trefft.

Dann werde ich am Donnerstag um 17.00 Uhr dort sein.

Freue mich, mal einige neue Biker aus der Gegend kennen zu lernen.

Grüße vom Verneracer


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. September 2010)

@Ginsterbusch1
Ich hab morgen Abend mal ne kl. Runde Meli ins Auge gefasst. Start so gegen 18.45 Uhr am Rathaus.

Wie schaut`s aus??

Viel. hat ja noch jemand Lust auf eine lustige Achterbahnfahrt??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2010)

Da ich meinen Termin morgen Abend selbst versemmelt hab, muss ich mal schauen ob ich nicht vielleicht doch .....


----------



## yo!achim (21. September 2010)

@Mr.Nice
Ich bin leider nachtblind, werde mir aber irgendwann mal ne Fackel zulegen, die Hope steht ja noch aus....

@Micro767
DO bin ich dabei, pünktlich.......


----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2010)




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (21. September 2010)

@ Mr. Nice

Ich denke das hört sich gut an, hab gerade die Akkus ans Ladegerät gehängt, müssten bis morgen voll sein.

Dann sag ich mal 18.45 Uhr am Rathaus. 


Grüße, Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (21. September 2010)

@Yo!achim und Micro767
Ihr habt ne Email!!

@Ginsterbusch1
Gut, dann fassen wir 18.45 Uhr am Rathaus mal fest ins Auge

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (22. September 2010)

@Mr.Nice
Email ist bereits beantwortet 

Heute Abend wird es bei mir nix, zuviel auf einmal, wird einfach stressig


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. September 2010)

Hi ,ich bin ab 16ººUhr von Elmshausen aus mit dem Haardtail in Richtung Meli unterwegs vieleicht sieht man sich ja .
Für eine Nachtfahrt bitte melden ich bin dabei !!
Peewee


----------



## ChrisChros (22. September 2010)

sieg! nachdem jehle meine reparierte Gabel zu nem andern Kunden geschickt hat, hab ich erreicht, dass ich eine praktisch komplett neue Gabel bekomme, also neues Casting, Stadrohrbrückeneinheit, Schaft und das Innenleben außer irgend so ne Kappe 
Anfang nächster Woche soll se kommen, spätestens übernächstes WE kann ich also wieder fahren


----------



## Micro767 (22. September 2010)

Freut mich zu lesen ! ! ! 

Hoffe die heutige Runde hatte auch viel Spaß !

Morgen 17 Uhr Rathaus, hoffe pünktlich Feierabend machen zu können und das die A5 nicht zu voll ist dann bin ich pünktlich da und muss mich nur fertig machen. Licht ist eingepackt und somit hoffe ich auf eine komplette Runde Ohly Turm & Meli


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. September 2010)

Yeah, im Dunkeln biken ist wie Achterbahnfahren!!

Mir hat`s auf jeden Fall getaugt

Euch auch viel Spass morgen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## ODW_Mirko (23. September 2010)

Hoffe das es nächste Woche bei mir auch mal passt. 
Mal im Dunkel Biken ist bestimmt gut.
Mirko


----------



## Martin187 (23. September 2010)

Guden,
I)ch wechseln jetzt schnell einen Schlauch! Dann gehts auf die Piste. TM-Füchse und wenn es noch hell ist evtl auch Meli!

VIelleicht sieht man sich!


----------



## LarsLipp (24. September 2010)

Hi Martin,

ja, wir haben uns gesehen. Mr Nice hat es auch wirklich geschafft, einein Nightride zu machen. EIgentlich hätte es noch gereicht, aber wir wollten einein Reifen einer schiebenden Radlerin flicken. Dann wurden noch Bremsbeläge gewechselt und wir dirften die Lampan anmachen!
Coole Aktion, danke fürs Licht.

Im Momen sieht das Wetter ja noch gut aus...

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (24. September 2010)

Gestern war auch klasse, das erste mal so ein richtiger Night Ride   das hat was


----------



## Micro767 (26. September 2010)

Nix los hier ! 

War heute halt alleine unterwegs und die 3 Tropfen haben Euch abgehalten ? Kam ja sogar zwischen zeitlich die Sonne durch


----------



## Micro767 (27. September 2010)

Geht Donnerstag was ? Night Ride ? Könnte wohl ab 17:00 Uhr

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. September 2010)

@Micro767
War gestern auch fahren Allerdings ne Tour für den Sportpark. Das Wetter war aber echt gut

Do. N8tride wird nix bei mir. Zumal es auch Regen geben soll!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (28. September 2010)

na um die Uhrzeit lieg ich ja noch im warmen gemütlichen Bettchen


----------



## Micro767 (29. September 2010)

Wie schaut es nun Morgen ab 17 Uhr aus ?

Und wie ist Eure Planung für das WE ?

Ich werd einen Tag Samstag oder Sonntag mit meinen Anfängern unterwegs sein, also sehr piano. Steht nur noch nicht fest wann genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ODW_Mirko (29. September 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ich werd einen Tag Samstag oder Sonntag mit meinen Anfängern unterwegs sein, also sehr piano. Steht nur noch nicht fest wann genau.


Hi,
Sonntag wollte ich und ein Freund ne kleine Tour fahren. Wenn es Zeitlich klappt, und ihr So fahrt sind wir dabei.


----------



## Miss.June (30. September 2010)

ich würd mich vll am sonntag mit anschließen 

@micro: wann hast du vor zu fahren? und wer kommt da denn nettes mit? 

grüßle juliane


----------



## Micro767 (30. September 2010)

Wir haben für Sonntag noch keine Urzeit, z.Z. nur meine Holde und ich.

Welche Tour und wie lange ??? Hab ich noch keinen Plan, träume aber von der schönen langen Tour mit Einkehr zum Essen, was wiederum nix für meine bessere Hälfte ist.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

na das Wetter spricht ja eher für den Sonntag, wobei ich da gerne an den See will! Aber ne schöne Tour mit Einkehr wäre ja auch mal nicht schlecht. Wir können aber auch ein Picknick mit nehmen. Nach den ganzen Schnitzeln die WOche muss ich was tun.

@Micro: bei ner Einkehrtour sollten wir aber früh starten, oder willst du das Abendessen auf der TOur einnehmen?

Na dann schauen wir mal.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. Oktober 2010)

Jep wollte die Lampen mitnehmen


----------



## Micro767 (1. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag Abfahrt 10 Uhr ab Bensheim Obi ?

Ne Tour Richtung Krehberg / Lindenfels bis meine Holde (wegen Kondition) umdrehen mag oder vielleicht Richtung Neunkirchner Höhe ? 

Gemütlich mit Einkehr und nicht zu technisch !




PS je mehr gemütlich mit ihr fahren umso weiter kommt sie


----------



## Verneracer (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wäre morgen gerne mitgefahren- muss aber leider Arbeiten..
Wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour !

Aber das gute Wetter soll ja noch einige Tage anhalten -

deshalb folgender Aufruf:

Wer fährt mit am Montag beim Nightride ???

Abfahrt um 18.00 Uhr am Rathaus in Bensheim !?

Grüße vom Verneracer


----------



## Miss.June (2. Oktober 2010)

falls ich es packen sollte bin ich um 10 am obi


----------



## Martin187 (2. Oktober 2010)

MOrgen gehts zum Freifahren in die Pfalz oder nach Heidelberg! 
Geil endlich mal wieder aufm Bike eskalieren!


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Oktober 2010)

@LarsLipp
Wie schaut`s bei dir aus?? Würde mich Martin & Co anschliesen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (2. Oktober 2010)

ich bin morgen am meli unterwegs, bin heute mittag des erste mal wieder gefahren, die neue Gabel geht ultra ab, spricht 10 ma besser an als die alte 
vlt klappts ja nächste woche mit ner gemeinsamen runde

gruß


----------



## Micro767 (3. Oktober 2010)

Wir sind wach und machen uns Fertig für 1o Uhr Bensheim Obi


----------



## ODW_Mirko (3. Oktober 2010)

Leider hat das bei uns nicht geklappt. Wir sind heute Nittag ne kleine Runde gefahren.
Die Woche geht es bei mir auch nicht. Hoffe das es am WE mal klappt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Oktober 2010)

Saubere Sache heute Jungs

Hat gut gerockt in der Pfalz

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ja, gut dass ich auch mitgefahren bin! Wäre ja langweilig gewesen bei dem Wetter zu Hause zu sitzen.

Satt bin ich auch wieder, na morgen geht's ja nach Munich. Zum Glück nur zur Arbeit und nciht auf's Oktoberfest....

Gruß und bis die Tage

LarsLipp


----------



## big toe (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja war echt geilâ¦. Ich hoffe mal es war nicht der Saisonabschluss!


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

wie Saisonabschluss: wie bist du denn unterwegs: So lange der Schnee nicht zu hoch ist, fahren wir doch. Letztes Jahr ging es auch bis November in kurzen Hosen. Wenn die Tage kürzer werden und wir noch so nen Ausflug machen wollen, sollten wir halt gleich früher starten!

Aber HD sollten wir auch nochnmal einplanen....

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (4. Oktober 2010)

ein paar von uns haben ja auch so komische Teile die etwas Licht nach vorne werfen


----------



## big toe (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja ihr habt ja recht!
Dann wÃ¼rde ich sagen nicht lange fackeln und die nÃ¤chste Tour planenâ¦

Drei Ziele sind noch offen.

1.	Abfahrt roter Punkt nach Neustadt 
2.	HD KÃ¶nigsstuhl
3.	HD WeiÃer Stein

Vielleicht lÃ¤sst sich ja alles verbindenâ¦. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (4. Oktober 2010)

Sers

hat jemand vor heute fahren zu gehen? hätte bei dem geilen Wetter lust auf ne Runde


----------



## Verneracer (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte eigentlich für 18.00 Uhr zum Nightride aufgerufen - wird aber leider bei mir nix - bin noch bei der Arbeit.

Grüße
Verneracer


----------



## Micro767 (5. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin ich könnte wohl wieder am Donnerstag ab 17 Uhr


----------



## ChrisChros (5. Oktober 2010)

hi

wir fahrn heut um 16 uhr hoch zum ohlyturm, kommt zwar etwas spontan aber wenn noch jemand mit will einfach melden


----------



## Miss.June (5. Oktober 2010)

big toe schrieb:


> Ja ihr habt ja recht!
> Dann würde ich sagen nicht lange fackeln und die nächste Tour planen
> 
> Drei Ziele sind noch offen.
> ...



Nach HD (Königsstuhl) würd ich ja gerne mal mitkommen, wie sehen denn da die Strecken aus (auch befahrbar mit nem hardtail?) und wie kommt ihr hin? mit Autos?

Grüßle!


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Oktober 2010)

Yiep, mim Auto

Du kannst mitkommen wenn du denn Shutteldienst übernimmst!!

Nein, Spass beiseite die Strecken sind da moment. noch nix für dich. Fahrtechn. definitiv für Noobs too much... 

Nich böse sein!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.June (6. Oktober 2010)

ich hätte den schuttledienst gemacht, aber wenn du nicht willst chris  hehehe. (ich möchte niemanden was aufzwingen^^)

ne du kein problem deswegen habe ich gefragt.

grüßle juliane


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2010)

und ist wer dabei morgen Donnerstag ca. 17:00 - 17:15 Uhr am Rathaus ?


----------



## ChrisChros (6. Oktober 2010)

ich würd sehr gerne, hab aber keine zeit


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2010)

Schade !


----------



## Miss.June (6. Oktober 2010)

ich muss leider auch passen, sorry dirk - arbeite morgen bis 17 uhr und im anschluss werde ich mich mal im radladen nach "grünen" pedalen kundig machen - hoffe die können mir welche bestellen, wäre für mich total praktisch! 

ps: hoffe es findet sich morgen noch jemand der mit dir fährt 

grüßle


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2010)

"grün" ???

Wieso um Gottes Willen grün ?


----------



## Miss.June (6. Oktober 2010)

hahaha.  

ich finde zu weiß/pink passt wunderbar ein grasgrün! das wird schon gut aussehen


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja ! Ist Dein Rad


----------



## smarty281 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hey, hab ab nächste Woche 2 Wochen Urlaub. Hat vieleicht jemand Lust und Zeit mit nach Winterberg zu fahren?


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Oktober 2010)

@Micro767
Sorry, muss leider auch passen. Bin morgen in Koblenz auf einem Seminar.

Dafür war ich aber gerade eine Runde fahren

@Miss June
Schau mal wg. Pedalen hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pedale/Plattform-Pedale/DMR-V8-Pedale-2009-2010::438.html

Da bekommt Frau die unmöglichsten Farben 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2010)

und gÃ¼nstig dazu ! 
Die von Kerstin hatten so um die 69â¬ gekostet 

aber grÃ¼n ist ausverkauft


----------



## SRX-Prinz (7. Oktober 2010)

@smarty281:Winterberg hört sich gut an , ich habe ab 18.10  eine Woche Urlaub.
Sag nochmal kurz vorher bescheid .


----------



## Miss.June (7. Oktober 2010)

@mr. nice: vielen dank für den link  perfekt, das war genau meine vorstellung! 

@ micro: ich möchte mir sie über den Radladen bestellen lassen, das muss doch möglich sein?


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2010)

klar sollte das ein guter Radladen können und machen 
Wenn Du gleich mit dem Hersteller in den Laden kommst muss der nur schauen über welchen Großhändler oder ob er diese auch direkt kaufen kann

Welcher Laden ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Oktober 2010)

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...Pro-CNC-Plattform-Pedal-Praezisionslager.html


Und ja, Hibike ist jetzt nicht so weit und eine Reise wert.

Unbedingt vorher ein Limit setzen, sonst kommt man in einen Kaufrausch.


----------



## Miss.June (7. Oktober 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> klar sollte das ein guter Radladen können und machen
> Wenn Du gleich mit dem Hersteller in den Laden kommst muss der nur schauen über welchen Großhändler oder ob er diese auch direkt kaufen kann
> 
> Welcher Laden ?


 

Rad pro Farnung in Heppenheim. Ich probiers einfach


----------



## Miss.June (7. Oktober 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...Pro-CNC-Plattform-Pedal-Praezisionslager.html
> 
> 
> Und ja, Hibike ist jetzt nicht so weit und eine Reise wert.
> ...


 
hehe. danke! ja der liebe kaufrausch entflammt bei frauen ja etwas schneller ^^ 

ich finde den link von mr. nice sehr gut - mehr als 50 Euro wollte ich sowieso nicht ausgeben


----------



## ChrisChros (7. Oktober 2010)

Sers

ich fahr heut mit ben und vlt loni aufn meli, 15 Uhr gehts ab kreuzung bachgasse/b3 los, will noch wer mit?

gruß


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2010)

Na es geht wohl keiner mit, somit parke ich dann auch nicht am Rahthaus. Komme aber dennoch mit dem rad dran vorbei und schau mal kurz ob jemand wartet. Schätze so um 17:15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

@Miss June: kauf doch statt den Pedalen gleich ein neues Bike

Bin gerade vieleicht auch dabei: Wobei da oft keine Pedale mit dabei sind: Fang halt mal damit an...

So, kein Internet im Zimmer, dann muss halt noch ein Weizen in der Gaststube in mich rein

Mal sehen, ob ich am Samstag radeln kann oder Holz geliefert bekomm...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Miss.June (7. Oktober 2010)

@mr. nice: welche marke ist das? mit "dmr v8..." können die im radladen nichts anfangen *grübel*

@larslipp: du gerne würde ich mir ein neues bike holen, bezahlst du es mir? 

lass dir das weizen schmecken! 

grüßle juliane


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

na klar zahl ich das Rad: kannst dir auch alternav bei mir eins aussuchen...

Aber wer will schon ein Baumarktradl fahren... 

mfg
LarsLipp


----------



## Miss.June (7. Oktober 2010)

ich fühle mich leicht verarscht ...aber nur leicht  hahaha.

....aber als her mit dem rad, dann verkauf ich es weiter ..da habe ich vll trotzdessen ein kleines startkakpital höhö.

wie viel räder hast du denn?...


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Oktober 2010)

@Miss June
Die Marke heißt so!!

Bei Hibike gibt`s aber auch ein paar günstigere als die von Gerd verlinkten http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...31189/s/NC-17-STD-II-Pro-Plattform-Pedal.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. Oktober 2010)

Und bei Hi-Bike kommt LarsLipp ab und an mal vorbei  und könnte die bestimmt mit bringen

Die N-17 sind auch besser als die günstigeren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (8. Oktober 2010)

Wie schaut es Samstag / Sonntag aus mit radeln ?


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab samstag nachmittag im auge, ihr fahrt ja gerne samstag morgens, aber des is eher problematisch wegen kater etc
sonntag hab ich vor nach beerfelden zum buckel nunner rennen zu fahren, aber nur zum zuschauen


----------



## Micro767 (8. Oktober 2010)

naja wirklich früh bin ich auch nie !


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Oktober 2010)

naja, 10 uhr is definitiv zu früh 
vor 13 Uhr geht bei mir in der regel nix


----------



## tfdelacruz (8. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag evtl auch Beerfelden zum schauen.
Geht heute was?


----------



## Micro767 (8. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir geht heute nur Radladen und Couch 

Morgen geht´s vielleicht in die Pfalz, mal schaun das klärt sich im laufe des Tages


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Oktober 2010)

ich geh mit nem kumpel so ca um halb 3 ne runde meli fahren, wenn du willst kannste mitkommen


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Oktober 2010)

@Micro76
Frag bitte Carsten mal was mein Rad macht!!

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. Oktober 2010)

Jep, werd ich tun !
Lege mir nen Zettel in den Geldbeutel udn den brauch ich heute


----------



## Micro767 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr morgen in die Pfalz  zum touren, 12 Uhr in Gimmeldingen ist Treffpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (8. Oktober 2010)

'tach auch
ich wäre für ne Samstag Nachmittag Runde so gegen 14.00,
man könnte mal wieder Knodener Kopf fahrn oder so,
hab außerdem ne Woche Urlaub   und wäre für den ein oder anderen Ausflug zu haben.
@black kite
wollen wir uns mal in Schannenbach/Knoden treffen?


----------



## yo!achim (8. Oktober 2010)

Kommando zurück!
Doch keine Nachmittags-Runde am Sa, fahre mit Micro767 in die Pfalz.
Falls jemand mit will, 9.45 bei mir.
Dafür dann Sonntag hier, ab 14.30


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Oktober 2010)

@Micro767
a) Was hat Carsten gesprochen??
b) Wo genau geht`s morgen hin??

Wir waren letzte Woche ja am Kalmit unterwegs u. das war schon richtig gut

@Yo!achim
Von dir hat man auch schon ewig nix mehr gelesen!! Was war los??
Hab grad gesehen http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/306848/cat/500 du verkaufst dein Stinky aus Altersgründen!?

Was gibt`s dann für ein neues??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich bin am Samstag auch gerne bei ner RUnde dabei, muss aber erst mal noch Brennholz verstauen. Da wird es bei mir bestimmt auch nix vor 13:00 Uhr.

So wie es aussieht gibt es beim Joachim ja was neues: er hat ja noch ein paar Teile vom Stinker über...

Na dann schauen wir mal morgen wie wer was wann wo warum...

LarsLipp


----------



## ODW_Mirko (9. Oktober 2010)

@Yo!achim
Was willst du am Sonntag fahren? Dauer? Technik leicht, schwer? Ist die Tour Hardtail geeignet? 
Hätte Lust mit zu fahren. 
Bringe vielleicht auch noch jemanden mit. 
Gruß Mirko


----------



## smarty281 (9. Oktober 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> 'tach auch
> ich wäre für ne Samstag Nachmittag Runde so gegen 14.00,
> man könnte mal wieder Knodener Kopf fahrn oder so,
> hab außerdem ne Woche Urlaub   und wäre für den ein oder anderen Ausflug zu haben.
> ...



Hatte die Woche schonmal gefragt......Winterberg???


----------



## ChrisChros (9. Oktober 2010)

Servus

war heut mit yo!achim und Micro in der Pfalz, war sehr sehr nice, aber auch brutal anstrengend, müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder machen

hab mitbekommen dass am Meli sehr viele Wege massiv blockiert wurden, mit baumstämmen felsen etc., vorallem hinter kurven, sehr mies! also aufpassen
sieht wohl wie ne größer angelegte aktion gegen biker aus 

gruß


----------



## Micro767 (10. Oktober 2010)

Fährt wer heute noch ?


----------



## ralf68 (10. Oktober 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Fährt wer heute noch ?


 
Hallo Micro,

würde gerne mal mitfahren (nicht so schnell und nicht so technisch).
Falls Interesse ... wo und wann wäre Treffpunkt?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi Ralf,

wir haben gerade ungeplant und fahren nachher eine Flachlandtour von zu hause aus, da gibt´s heute mehr Sonne und für meine Freundin ist es nicht soo anstrengend. Werden aber auch 60km 

Sorry ! Lese weiterhin einfach mit oder mache selbst Vorschläge, dann wird das sicher was mit ner schönen gemeinsamen Tour !


----------



## ralf68 (10. Oktober 2010)

Werd ich machen.
Viel Spaß dann noch bei dem schönen Wetter 

PS: Bei mir wird es dann gleich eine Tour zum Krehberg werden.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Micro767 (10. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spaß auch Dir, Krehberg war auch das Ziel der letzten 2 Touren mit meiner Freundin. Aber ab Bensheim und das ist z.Z. auch iin etwa Ihre Reichweite


----------



## codit (10. Oktober 2010)

@ChrisChros: Freitag und Heute war auf diversen Meli-Trails alles in Ordnung

Gruesse
codit


----------



## Micro767 (12. Oktober 2010)

Wie schauts Donnerstag ab 17 Uhr aus ?

Samstag werd ich wolh auf den Feldberg fahren


----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2010)

Samstag 13:30 Treffpunkt Taunus - Hohenmark, Lokals sind vor Ort  hat noch wer Lust, Laune und Zeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Samstag wird mir das zu knapp, es geht ja schon um 19:00 Uhr los und es muss ja noch gekocht werden.!

Bin also eher an ner Tour ab ca. 11:00 Uhr interessiert!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi

samstag will ich nach Beerfelden, heut mittag werd ich mal zum Fuchstrail hochfahrn, vlt sieht man sich ja da

gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Oktober 2010)

@Micro767
Interesse an der Strecke (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=470&d=998048781) hätte ich schon aber

a) wird zwischen 10-11Uhr die neue Küche angeliefert und
b) ist die Wettervorhersage http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/15336x26-d5.html mehr als bescheiden!!

Wobei, das hier ist schon geil....  "Die Schneefallgrenze liegt in 1000 Metern Höhe" !!

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

na dann können wir demnächst ja Powdern gehen. Hoffe ja echt die nächste Saison mal wieder in den Tiefschnee zu kommen.

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich hier bis Freitag bleibe oder morgen abdüse.

Na wengistens wird am Samstag mal wieder gefeiert.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: ich glaub ich bin Urlaubsreif...


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Oktober 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> PS: ich glaub ich bin Urlaubsreif...



Paaaaah, was soll ich erst dazu sagen !!

Ich mach 3 Kreuze im Kalender wenn die Baustelle endl. mal fertig ist!!

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Beim Powdern bin ich mit ner Pkt. Karte mit am Start


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Oktober 2010)

codit schrieb:


> @ChrisChros: Freitag und Heute war auf diversen Meli-Trails alles in Ordnung
> 
> Gruesse
> codit



Kann ich ebenfalls nur bestätigen!! Die Hausabfahrt war gestern beim N8tride frei.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2010)

zum Glück ist die Wettervorschau vom Sonntag


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Oktober 2010)

Ups, stimmt!! Aber Samstag kingt mit "Schneefallgrenze bei 1500 Metern Höhe sowie verbreitet dichter Nebel mit Sichtweiten um 100 Meter" auch nicht wirklich besser

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (14. Oktober 2010)

Aber etwas trockener 

Wie schaut es aus, ist heute jemand mit am Start ? Ca 17:00 - 17:15 Uhr Rathhaus


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Oktober 2010)

hmmmm ich hab nie Zeit wenn du fahren gehst :/

ich will morgen mittag fahren gehen wenns wetter passt, jmd lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. Oktober 2010)

Lust aber keine Zeit


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

back again. Wetter sieht ja eher bescheiden aus für morgen. 

Mal sehen ob's am Sonnntag für ne Runde reicht.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## SRX-Prinz (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi , morgen jemand in Beerfelden ?


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Oktober 2010)

Aloha

hat wer Lust morgen nachmittag hier fahren zu gehen? das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden, Dienstag ist schon wieder Regen angesagt


----------



## jatschek (17. Oktober 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Hi , morgen jemand in Beerfelden ?



Ja, war schön schlammig und kalt. Hat aber Bock ohne Ende gemacht.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja es war sehr fett, das neue Bike geht sehr gut !


----------



## jatschek (17. Oktober 2010)

Hö? Warst du in nem anderen Beerfelden oder haben wir uns wirklich die ganze Zeit verpasst?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich ganz in schwarz , Bell Drop weiß/grün , Cube Hanzz !


----------



## Miss.June (19. Oktober 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wie schauts Donnerstag ab 17 Uhr aus ?
> 
> Samstag werd ich wolh auf den Feldberg fahren



hey wie wars - den ersten Schnee diesen Jahres gesehn und erlebt? oder meinst du den anderen feldberg?  *blödfrag*

das wetter ist ja grad nicht wirklich  meins, werde aber trotzdem mein rad mal ein wenig untersuchen lassen besonders was die bremsen betrifft!

@micro: grüßé an deine holde!

und euch noch ne schöne woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. Oktober 2010)

Danke und Gruß zurück von meiner Holden

es war der andere Feldberg, der im Taunus und es gab nur Regen bei +5°C

Was stimmt nicht mit der Bremse ?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

das wird ja nix mehr mit der Bremse eh Rad Musst du tauschen! Von mir willst du ja keins geschenkt haben, da hast du pech gehabt. Leider ist unser Lieblingshop nicht ganz auf dem Weg, sonst wär ich vieleicht schwach geworden und hätt mir nen neuen Baumarkbomber gekauft.

So kann ich wieder kein Geld sparen. 

Samstag sollten wir auf jedenn Fall ne Runde drehen (micro und ich). Wir können ja ne Pause beim Laminatverlegen einlegen. Danach geht's dann weiter. Pack also dein Radl ein, wir schaffen das schon. 

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (20. Oktober 2010)

Servus

ich fahr am Samstag mit Ben nach Beerfelden, soll die nächsten Tage keinen Regen geben, am Samstag ist Sonnenschein und leichte Bewölkung angesagt, also perfekt !! hat noch wer Lust mitzukommen? nen Platz im Auto kann ich leider nicht anbieten


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Oktober 2010)

@LarsLipp
Da bist du ja seeeeeehr optimistisch!! Aber Micro und ich haben ja genug Sonne für die Niacht 

Gruss
chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. Oktober 2010)

Samstag Beerfelden !? 
Ich fahre ganz früh ab Elmshausen.


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Oktober 2010)

alles klar, wir wollen um 10 mim ersten bus hoch  der aff kommt auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.June (22. Oktober 2010)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das wird ja nix mehr mit der Bremse eh Rad Musst du tauschen! Von mir willst du ja keins geschenkt haben, da hast du pech gehabt. Leider ist unser Lieblingshop nicht ganz auf dem Weg, sonst wär ich vieleicht schwach geworden und hätt mir nen neuen Baumarkbomber gekauft.
> 
> ...




gegen eine probefahrt hätte ich nichts dagegen, will ja dein angebot nicht ganz ausschlagen 

ne ich lass sie einfach mal durch-checken ..garantie ist ja noch da und dann sollen die mal schön schauen  funtktionieren tuen die schon jedoch nicht mehr so dolle und kein plan ..da hat der larslipp ja schon recht benötige ein neues rad - aber ohne geld, kein neues rad 

grüßle 
juliane


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. Oktober 2010)

@ChrisChros:Bis morgen früh .
@all:Gehen wir mal Nightriden ?

Peewee


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Oktober 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> @all:Gehen wir mal Nightriden ?
> Peewee



Wir schon und Du??

Nächste Woche muss ich aber mal schauen ob`s die Baustelle bzw. das Wetter es überh. hergibt

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (24. Oktober 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wir schon und Du??
> 
> Nächste Woche muss ich aber mal schauen ob`s die Baustelle bzw. das Wetter es überh. hergibt
> 
> ...






Träume weiter ! Die Baustelle und Deine Frau lassen das nicht zu !


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. Oktober 2010)

@
Mr. Nice : lustig , du .... !


----------



## tobi-trial (24. Oktober 2010)

Hey Cube-Hanzz-Kollege, wie war Beerfelden gestern?


----------



## Martin187 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute am Toten-Mann und dann Meli.

Bin total geflsht vom Herbst! Die beste Zeit zu biken!


----------



## Micro767 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich war Samstag bei Chris und hab seit gestern soooo Muskelkater das ich ans biken garnicht denke brauche !

Ich werd alt ! Oder bin ich estwa schon


----------



## Spax.X (25. Oktober 2010)

Tach!
nu isses dunkel, wenn ich abends nach Hause komme...

hat jemand aus Lampertheim, Bürstadt, Biblis und Umgebung Lust auf Nightride??
...am besten Donnerstags...

Gruß
Spax


----------



## Micro767 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich  leider aber nicht diesen Donnerstag  da hab ich einen Geschäftstermin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spax.X (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja, geht diesen Do leider auch ned.... kommende Woche sieht es gut aus (mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird)


----------



## Micro767 (28. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## Martin187 (29. Oktober 2010)

Guden, ich bin ab 14:30 unterwegs. Die Standartrunde. toter-Mann, Fuchstrail, Meli

PS: Kann mir jemand einen guten Reifen fürs City Hardtail empfehlen? (günstig&leise)


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi


shit, too late, ich will hier aber auch demnächst los und ne Runde drehen.

Ich glaub ich hatte die Woche 1,5 Fl Rotwein und ne Kiste Bier...
So ne Messe ich echt HEFTIG:....

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (29. Oktober 2010)

ich muss auch mal wieder fahren gehen, morgen hab ich leider wieder keine zeit, hab aber sonntag nachmittag im auge wenns wetter passt


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi,


sooo, endlich wach. Für mich ja eher unüblich am Wochenende.

Wie schaut's denn so im allgemeinen aus? Ich fahr heut bestimmt mal ne Runde. Muss ma schauen wann...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

mal wieder aleine im Wald, besser als nicht!

Morgen geh ich in Sport und mach Hundebesuch. Heute hatte ja der Garten noch gerufen und ich konnt eh nicht mehr als die Ohly Turm Runde fahren. Ich glaub ich muss jetzt endlich mal was unter der Woche machen.

Montag bin ich mit dabei, der Philipp wollt mal wieder vorbeischauen. Aber eher früh, da ich meine Eltern um 16:00 Uhr zum Flughafen bringen muss.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Die Ohly Turm Runde macht immer noch nen RIESENSPASS


----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag ???
Montag bin ich dabei


----------



## ChrisChros (30. Oktober 2010)

hat wer morgen nachmittag lust? ich geh auf jeden fall fahren, bin schon über ne woche nicht mehr gefahren, hab lust auf meli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2010)

Wieviel Uhr ?

Muss um 17 Uhr schon wieder auf ne Feier


----------



## ChrisChros (30. Oktober 2010)

14 Uhr wär machbar denk ich, aber ich meld mich morgen früh nochma, man weiß ja nie


----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2010)

Normal wäre das meine perfekte Uhrzeit aber nicht morgen, muss früher los, sonst wird die Tour zu kurz oder ich komme zu spät


----------



## Miss.June (31. Oktober 2010)

wie viel uhr am montag? wenn es nicht zu spät wird würde ich  mitkommen 

heute muss ich leider passen, hab um 13 uhr ein date mit einem süßen vierjährigen blonden jungen im kino ^^ ich schau mir das sandmännchen an, wird sicherlich total abenteuerlustig ) hehe.

wünsch euch ne schöne fahrt - das wetter ist ja PERFEKT!


----------



## Micro767 (31. Oktober 2010)

Für die Uhrzeit am Montag ist LarsLip verantwortlich 

Ich bin dann gleich weg


----------



## ChrisChros (31. Oktober 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Normal wäre das meine perfekte Uhrzeit aber nicht morgen, muss früher los, sonst wird die Tour zu kurz oder ich komme zu spät



also vor 14Uhr werd ichs leider nicht schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (31. Oktober 2010)

50 km Flachland mit meiner Holden machte bei dem Wetter auch Spaß 

LarsLip ! Wie schaut es Zeit technisch nun aus ?
Du weiß ich schlafe sonst zu lange


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

also der Philipp kommt und wir planen hier um ca. 11:00 Uhr zu starten!

Gruß

LARSLIPP


Hey Micro, bist du dabei? Wenn ich hier nix les, dann bimmel ich noch durch.


----------



## Micro767 (31. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei 

11 bei dir in Fehle !


----------



## Miss.June (1. November 2010)

haha. wie verpeilt. 

nach der zeitlichen verabredung zur urteilen, habt ihr HEUTE FREI?! 
naja dann bin ich draußen, ich arbeite nämlich .... 

euch viel Spaß!


----------



## LarsLipp (1. November 2010)

Hi,

@Miss June: ja, falsches Rad und falsches Bundesland!
Hehe, da ist es bestimmt leer im Wald.

Noch ist keine da, aber bestimmt gleich. Viel Spass den Hessen beim schuften!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. November 2010)

War ne scheeene Tour bei dem super Wetter


----------



## Spax.X (4. November 2010)

Next Try:
Night Ride heute?

hat jemand Lust?

Gruß
Spax


----------



## Micro767 (4. November 2010)

Lust ja aber auch Urlaub und heute ist Wellness angesagt, ab in die Terme


----------



## Micro767 (5. November 2010)

Samstag Morgen und oder Sonntag Mittag ?


----------



## ChrisChros (5. November 2010)

schlecht , samstag morgens muss ich ausschlafen und sonntag mittag bin ich auf nem turnier...hab vor samstag mittag fahren zu gehn, des letzte ma is schon fast 2 Wochen her O,o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. November 2010)

Hi,

ich bin morgen auch unterwegs. Sonntag nach Hot Iron sollte aber passen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (6. November 2010)

Moin moin,

Sonntag kommt ein Kumpel oder auch zwei aus'm N-O-Odenwald.
Wir drehn ne  Standart - Runde (Ohly -Meli).

Start ist um 11.00 bei mir, falls noch jemand Bock hat.

Gruß 

Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (6. November 2010)

k.A. ob ich es bis 11 schaffe oder ob die Schuhe von heute trocken sind


----------



## LarsLipp (7. November 2010)

Hi,

ich geh erstmal in Sport und würd dann so ab 12:30 ne Runde drehen. Dann eher nur der Ohly Turm und bis zur Mamorit. (Vieleicht auch ein wenig mehr...)

Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (7. November 2010)

So, die Runde steht.
André und Tim kommen noch, wird matschig aber von oben trocken hoffe ich.

@LarsLipp
Möglich dass wir uns treffen. Könntest Dich ja der Meli-Runde anschließen, denn Ohlyturm ist eh grad nicht so doll. (unsere lieben Forstarbeiter sind mit dem Harvester über die rechte Spur geshreddet) 
Naja, wir fahrn trotzdem hoch, irgendwer muss ja wieder den Anfang machen und ne Spur ziehen.


----------



## Micro767 (7. November 2010)

Hi Leutz,

gestern war ich alleine unterwegs den Freischwimmer machen  hatte zum Schluss das Wasser in den Schihen stehen 

Und es hat mich hinter dem Afrikaner auf dem Weg zur Kuralpe geschmissen  , Rippenprellung rechts, z.G. nicht ganz so schlimm hoffe nächstes Wochenende wieder fit zu sein


----------



## LarsLipp (7. November 2010)

Hi,

dann mal gute Besserung. War jetzt irgendwie nicht motiviert alein ne Runde zu drehen. 
Schauen wir mal was das Wetter am nächsten Weekend macht. Bin wohl auchb am Freitag im Land,wohl schon do Abend. Vieleicht geht ja am Freitag ne Runde...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (8. November 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Und es hat mich hinter dem Afrikaner auf dem Weg zur Kuralpe geschmissen  , Rippenprellung rechts, z.G. nicht ganz so schlimm hoffe nächstes Wochenende wieder fit zu sein



Wo fährst Du denn neuerdings rum? Zur Kuralpe runter? Taugt das?
How ever, gute Besserung! 
Mich hat's am Meli geschmissen und ich hab nen dicken Knöchel....

Bis zum WE ist das aber wieder o.k.

Ich wär dann außerdem beim nächsten Nightride dabei, hab mir ne kleine Fackel zugelegt.


----------



## Micro767 (9. November 2010)

Hi Yo!achim,

naja ist halt mal was anderes und so kommen ein paar hm mehr auf die Runde.

Ob das was taugt ? Abwechslung, etwas ausgewaschen und daher nicht ganz ohne sag ich mal, je nach Geschwindigkeit und Fahrkönnen.

Auch Dir gute Besserung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (9. November 2010)

Servus

gute Besserung euch beiden! ich geh heut mittag um halb 4 ne Runde am Meli fahren, Ohly dürfte verdammt schlammig sein oder?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Micro767 (9. November 2010)

Auch nicht mehr als der Meli würd ich mal sagen


----------



## ChrisChros (9. November 2010)

die heutige Ausfahrt war leider nicht naice, nach 2 min Abfahrt im Steinfeld einen Durchschlag kassiert---> platten, dann erstmal nen kaputten Schlauch eingebaut, bis ich wieder startklar war wars stockdunkel :/ die Felge hat auch ein bisschen was abbekommen

sonst ists ganz gut zu fahren, Donnerstag will ich evtl. Fuchstrail fahren wenns zeitlich passt, ansonsten Samstag- oder Sonntagnachmittag


----------



## Micro767 (11. November 2010)

Heute wird es bei mir schon wieder nichts mit einem NightRide 

Was geht Samstag / Sonntag ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. November 2010)

Boaaaaaah was für ein besch****** Wetter:kotz:!! 

Ich will mal wieder Biken!! Gefühlt bin ich bestimmt ein Jahr nicht mehr gefahren!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (13. November 2010)

ich hab vor heut mittag mit yo!achim fahren zu gehen, komm doch einfach mit  gutes wetter gibts erst in en paar monaten wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (13. November 2010)

Wann und was wollt ihr fahren gehen??

Bei so Windstärken bin ich eher ungerne im Wald... allerd. soll`s heute Nachmittag ja auch wieder abschwächen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (13. November 2010)

will auch, aber eigentlich nicht zu späth. Muss noch Grünschnittt wegbringen und dann schauen wir mal.

Oder ich geh Mountainboarden, der Wind sollt ja reichen.

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2010)

SChe.. Wetter und dann noch deswegen Migräne :kotz:


----------



## ChrisChros (13. November 2010)

also wir treffen uns um 13 uhr beim yo! sozusagen jez gleich :S


----------



## LarsLipp (13. November 2010)

HI,

coole Runde bei Hammer Wetter. War eher zu warm. OK, bei dem Wind auch angebracht sonst wär's echt zu frisch geworden. 

Ich brauch ein neues Rad: das waren heute Zeichen Gottes.. Schaltwerk, Kette Schaltauge sind defekt. Und nen Platten gab es auch noch...
Keine Ahnung wie es das Schaltwerk erwischt hat?

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp

Wenn Jemand günstig ein Xt Schaltwerk loswerden will bitte melden...


----------



## ChrisChros (13. November 2010)

es herrscht ganz klar fahrradkaputtmach-wetter , mein rad hat die woche "seele" bekommen und en platten hatte ich auch


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. November 2010)

@LarsLipp

Wie wär`s hiermit: http://www.antrieb.com/FAHRRAD_ARCH...-fully-[cp]-131_88-[p]-3976.html?currency=EUR

Gruss
chris

Edit: Ups, is ja schon ausverkauft


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (14. November 2010)

Wie siehts den heute mit radln aus?

Ben


----------



## LarsLipp (15. November 2010)

HI,

gerne her mit guten Tipps. Vieleicht pack ich es ja in nen Radladen die Woche... Na so schnell wird es wohl nichts, wobei mich das Coilair schon anspricht. Ich denk ich hab das Schaltwerk nochmal für ein paar Ausfahren retten können. Jetzt kommt wieder die alte Kette drauf und dann schauen wir mal. Eventuell kauf ich auch erst ein anderes Auto

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## tfdelacruz (16. November 2010)

Hab die nächsten Wochen eine Menge Zeit zum Biken.
Halt eher Abfahrtsorientiert....! 
Falls jemand Zeit/Lust hat, was zu bauen bzw fahren, einfach melden.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (19. November 2010)

'tach zusammen,

morgen werd ich ne Runde drehn  (Toter Mann - Meli - nochmal Meli)
Dauert maximal 3 Std.,   Pannen nicht eingerechnet.

Dachte so 12.00 Uhr Rathaus (ne Std. +/- geht auch)

Falls jemand Bock hat bitte Bescheid geben, will nicht umsonst warten.

P.S.
Bergauf wird's eher locker, nehme den 18 Kg Hobel


----------



## ChrisChros (19. November 2010)

servus

hätte schon lust, muss aber schauen wie fit ich um die Uhrzeit bin, ich meld mich morgen früh nochmal

gruß


----------



## Micro767 (19. November 2010)

LarsLip, Mr.Nice und meine Wenigkeit haben bisher auch die 12 Uhr angepeilt


----------



## yo!achim (19. November 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> LarsLip, Mr.Nice und meine Wenigkeit haben bisher auch die 12 Uhr angepeilt



A-ha! Ist wohl nicht - öffentlich oder wie?
Hab ich was übersehen oder seid Ihr in nem anderen Thread?

Mir doch egal........dann bis morgen oder auch nicht 

Falls Ihr Gas geben wollt kann ich auch das Prophet nehmen


----------



## Micro767 (19. November 2010)

Das lief heute vorab über Tel. und wird morgen hier verfeinert 

das Prophet brauchst Du nicht aber ich wäre dennoch an der ganzen Tour interessiert  ich brauch noch ein paar hm bis zum 31.12 für meine Statistik


----------



## yo!achim (19. November 2010)

Sind so 800 - 900 Hm, kommt drauf an wie weit wir die 1. Meli - Abfahrt runterfahren.

Nächste Woche könnte man nochmal nen Nightride angehn bevor der Frost kommt, muss schließlich meine Fackel testen....und Hm gibt's auch


----------



## ChrisChros (19. November 2010)

hm ja also ich bin relativ sicher dass ich 12 Uhr nicht pack, ich werd dann mit nem kumpel mittags fahren gehn...ca 14 oder 15 Uhr, will auch mal den f trail freiräumen und wieder etwas airtime sammeln


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. November 2010)

@Yo!achim
Wo soll die erste Abfahrt am Meli lang gehen?? Man könnte ja mal die Abfahrt bis nach Zwingenberg nehmen und dann über Alsbach/Alsbacher Schloss/Grüner Weg wieder auf den Meli...

Na, dann schauen wir mal.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Boltzer (19. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Nach langem Zögern nun mein Virginpost im Heimat-Thread.

Grüße an Mr. Nice und Wawa68. Würde mich gerne mal an eine Tour anschließen. 

Grüße aus Bensheim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2010)

Hi,

12:15 am Rathaus? Oder sollen wir uns am Tennisplatz treffen? Oder beim Joachim? Uhrzeit dann 12:15!

Wir nehmen den Joachim ja gerne mit, ich hab mal gedacht ich horsch schonmal vor, da ja die ganze Woche hier nix los war: 

Joachim soll eh das Stinky nehmen, sonst komm ich ja gar nichtmit!

Alla Hop: Hey, die Elli kennt noch nicht mal "ei gude wie". Ich glaub die bekommt ne Rodgau Monotones CD zu Weihnachtn.

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2010)

Bin wach


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2010)

Hi,

12:15 beim Joachim!

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (20. November 2010)

Saubere Runde heute 

@LarsLipp & Micro767
 Sorry dass ich mich einfach verpisst hab, hab ganz verpeilt dass Ihr noch nach Fehle musstet und nicht zu mir ans Auto , nach 1000Hm wär ich auch keinen Umweg mehr gefahren.

Auf jeden Fall kann man auch ende November ne Menge Spaß haben.......

Wenns morgen nicht regnet werd ich meine Lampe testen, wollte etwa 
16.00 - 17.00 Uhr los, Mr.Nice ist evtl. auch am Start.

Bis dann..............


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2010)

Hi,

ja, so macht das radeln Spass. die Jaherszeit ist eh egal, im Agust ist nur unmerklich wärmer.
Auch noch nen Gruß an ?OpenAir?.

Man bin ich in Urlaubsstimmung: wahrscheinlich sind wir noch einer mehr. Das wird auch ne super Sache. Und Wetter passt dann auf jeden Fall...

Morgen ist eher Fitness Studio angesagt, schauen wir mal wie es am nächsten Wochenende aussieht!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2010)

Jep Scheee war´s heit, auch wenn 3 von 4 Bodenkontakt hatten.

Kein Thema yo!achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (21. November 2010)

@Yo!achim
Yiep, war gut gestern allerd. merk ich die 1000hm heute auch ganz schön in den Beinen

Aber noch mehr am Ar**** !!

War auch der Grund warum ich mich heute nicht mehr gemeldet habe. Werde mich aber die Tage mal bei dir durchklingeln da`s so wie`s schaut das Fusion verkauft ist.

@Bolzer
Na, dann mal willkommen und einf. an die vereinbarten Treffpunkte kommen.

Du bist ja für die N8trides auch gut gewappnet

Gruss
chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. November 2010)

Ich melde mich für diese und die halbe nächste Saison hiermit ab .
Mehrfacher Beckenbruch nach Baumkontakt .
Peewee


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2010)

*autsch*

Gute Besserung ! ! !


----------



## ChrisChros (22. November 2010)

VERDAMMTE ******** , gute besserung!!!! ich wünsch dir echt viel glück!!
muss ja ein übler crash gewesen sein


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. November 2010)

Auch von mir auf diesem Wege gute Besserung!!

Wie und wo hat`s dich geschmissen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (22. November 2010)

Au backe!

Ich hatte ja schon Einiges, aber das ist ja echt ganz, ganz übel!
Will gar nicht wissen wie weh das tut.........

Dann mal gute Genesung und dass Dir die Decke nicht auf den Kopf fällt,
wird wohl ne Weile brauchen.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. November 2010)

Ich habe auf der anderen Seite von T^M eine kleine Pist angelegt und fleissig geübt , also kurz gesagt es ist ziemlich steil zwei gute Anlieger dann ein Tabel mit Dirty Dan und Muddy MAry zu viel geschw. weit über die Landung und dann schräg aufgekommen und die nächste Eiche war meine . Ich habe sie acu nicht gestreift sondern voll gemommen !!
Der Schmerz war unbeschreiblich ! Jetzt habe ich div. Platten und Spax ( Titan ) in Becken und liegen in Lu im BG zum Glück gibt es gen.von der Schwester damit man es aushält . ******** das wünsch ich keinem .
Bis irgendwann mal

Peewee


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (22. November 2010)

Hört sich echt Böse an....

Gute Besserung


----------



## LarsLipp (22. November 2010)

Hi Peewee,

dann mal gute Besserung. Da wird einem selbst ganz übel. Ich  hoffe das es schnell und gut verheilt.

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. November 2010)

Danke für die Genessungswünsche .
Ich hätte hiermit ein Cube HAnzz 20" Pro zu verkaufen, bei intresse bitte melden.
Top Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (23. November 2010)

Hi,

@ Mr. Nice, LarsLipp, yo!achim, Micro767  war eine schöne Runde am Sa. und hat Spaß gemacht .

@Peewee,
gute und schnelle Genesung, und viel Glück das da nix zurückbleibt.


open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (27. November 2010)

? nix los hier?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. November 2010)

Gerade gelesen.......ist ´ne böse Sache.

Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche SRX-Prinz


----------



## open-air (27. November 2010)

! nix los !

Wollte meine neuen Pedale austesten 5050XX.
Aber: Das Wetter ist OK aber die Klamotten ...  

... Es ist zu kalt


----------



## Martin187 (27. November 2010)

open-air schrieb:


> ! nix los !
> 
> Wollte meine neuen Pedale austesten 5050XX.
> Aber: Das Wetter ist OK aber die Klamotten ...
> ...



Uhh 5050XX
Dann lass dir gesagt sein! Mach alle Schrauben raus und klen sie mit Locktied wieder ein! Ich habe viele aus den Pedalen verloren!


----------



## open-air (27. November 2010)

@Martin187, 
danke für den Tipp.
Schrauben sind alle mikroverkapselt, doch ein Auge darauf zu haben schadet nicht. 

Konnte es nicht lassen und bin doch noch eine kleine Runde gefahren.
Schloß und Meli sind im Winter Wonder Land, geil aber ziemlich rutschig.
Die Pedale sind richtig gut und für die Verhältnisse doch besser als Klicks, aber ich vermisse das Ziehen am Anstieg (gewöhnungsbedürftig und geht in die Beine)

Schönes WE und vielleicht kommen wir nächste Woche mal wieder zusammen?!


Gruß
ein durch gefrorener open-air (wann wird's wieder Sommer)


----------



## LarsLipp (27. November 2010)

Hi,

kalt? wo warst du denn? Das Wetter war der Hammer und ich hab nicht gefroren. Der Ausblick richtung Berge war ja heute unglaublich. Und die Abfahrt

Leider ist jetzt noch meine Nabe am Arsch und es war wohl die letzte Runde für dieses Jahr. (OK, ist für mich eh nur noch ein Weekend)

Bis die Tage, den ein oder anderen sehe ich ja noch!

Gruß

LarsLIpp


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (27. November 2010)

@ openair 
                 Dann müssen wir uns wohl verpasst haben, war auch aufm Meli
Ich muss schon sagen einfach nur endgeil im Schnee die Abfahrt runterzudriften 
Ich hoffe es wird weiterhin der Melibokus vom weißen Kleid bedeckt bleiben...

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. November 2010)

@Open-Air u. Ginsterbusch1
Wie ihr seit heute auch am Meli gewesen??  Gegen wann?? LarsLipp waren erst am Toten Mann u. dann gegen 15.00 Uhr am Meli gewesen.

Danach schön zum Aufwärmen in die Sauna beim Sportpark

Seeeeeeeehr geil das ganze heute

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (28. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich war ein bisschen sehr lahm.
Bin erst gegen 16:15 oben gewesen.
Habe mich doch ganz schön hochkämpfen müssen.
Die Aussicht und das Winter Wonderland im Wald hat für alles entschädigt. 
Leider habe ich nur Spuren im Schnee gesehen aber keinen Biker.

Heute ist leider nix mit Biken, aber vielleicht die nächste Woche könnte man doch auch mal zusammen fahren. Ist bei den Witterungsverhältnissen auch sicherer.

@ LarsLipp, mein Problem werden die Zehen und die Finger. Da stimmt die Ausrüstung nicht. Aber die lässt sich noch aufrüsten.

Schönen Sonntag

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (29. November 2010)

Hi,

@openair: meine Zehen waren auch etwas kühler als im Juli. Passte aber noch. Ich habe mir zusätzliche Sohlen aus den Jogging Schuhen rein, nachdem Elli mir gesagt hat dass sie meine Wintersohlen weggeworfen hat.
Jetzt bekomme ich hoffentlich neue...

Nur noch 9,5 Arbeitstage...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (29. November 2010)

ich hab zur zeit leider total viel um die ohren, die woche noch 3 klausuren dann is zum glück erstmal ruhe, jetzt am WE hab ich auch keine zeit  also dann irgendwann nächste woche

gruß christian


----------



## yo!achim (29. November 2010)

Tja, im Moment ist wohl Wintersport - Gerät besser geeignet.
War heute am Ohly-Turm, puh.....
Lohnt sich nicht, dann lieber Meli, wobei es ab 350Hm echt zäh wird, auch auf der Straße schätz ich.
Bremse und Schaltung fällt dann auch schon mal aus.
Hab mich dann auch 3 mal abgelegt, wobei das übelste eher die saukalten Finger und Zehen waren.
Also entweder es taut oder ich pack schonmal das Snowboard aus.


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. November 2010)

Ach komm schon ein Snow- N8tride ist doch am Meli drin

Ich leih dir auch meine Moonboots

Gruss
chris


----------



## smarty281 (30. November 2010)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Tja, im Moment ist wohl Wintersport - Gerät besser geeignet.
> Also entweder es taut oder ich pack schonmal das Snowboard aus.


 

Genau!!! Oder man baut sein eigenes Bike zum Snowbike um. Hab da grad was in der werkstatt zusammen Gebruzzelt, ich hoffe mal das hält mich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (30. November 2010)

Snow- N8tride ?!

Wenn's zeitlich und vom Wetter her passt. Würde ich mal probieren.
Viel saß denen die jetzt Zeit haben www.melibokus.com.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. November 2010)

@Smarty281
Das klingt gut!! Ich hätte hier auch noch einen alten Rahmen&Ski rumfliegen evtl. kannst du ja nach einer gewissen Testphase in Serienproduktion gehen.... 

Meine handwerk. Fähigkeiten sind ja bekanntlich äußerst limitiert

@LarsLipp
Na, da hast du dir aber ein schönes Winterwetter zum Geburtstag ausgesucht. Von mir daher schon mal auf diesem Wege alles gute zum Geburtstag 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2010)

Happy Birthday ! ! !


----------



## open-air (30. November 2010)

Hallo LarsLipp,

ebenfalls alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. November 2010)

von mir auch alles gute !

Peewee


----------



## Martin187 (30. November 2010)

Happy Birthday Andy°! 
Bei mir gehts auch gut mit Klausuren ab! Son Dreck. Naja noch 2 Wochen dann sind Weihnachtsferien!

Also ne Runde Boarden gehen würde mir auch gut gefallen!
Feldberg???


----------



## blackde (1. Dezember 2010)

Hui Bensheim - komme aus Heppenheim - wenn wieder besseres Wetter ist schau ich vllt mal vorbei


----------



## Miss.June (1. Dezember 2010)

von mir auch ein nachträgliches "happy birthday"  grüßle june


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

danke für die Glückwünsche! 

Der erste Teil der Feierei ist ja jetzt vorbei...
Radeln war es wohl erstmal, jetzt kommt das Meer...
Na ein paar Tage bin ich ja noch da

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. Dezember 2010)

Nix biken am Samstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Dezember 2010)

Klar gehen wir am Samstag biken bevor wir uns ordentl. den Bauch vollschlagen werden... 

LarsLipp is aber wahrs. raus oder hast du noch eine neue HR- Nabe für ihn?? Seine hat`s bei der letzten Ausfahrt zerlegt!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab ein ganzes HR im Keller stehen


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du das Laufrad nicht mehr brauchst dann kannst du es ihm ja mal anbieten

Allerdings kommt er wahrs. auch erst Samstag von der Weihnachtsfeier wieder.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich schicke ihm mal ne sms die er nicht beantworten wird aber lesen wird er sie ja wohl


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Dezember 2010)

Yeaaaaaaaaaah, das hat gerade Laune gemacht

Hab kurz entschlossen ne Runde Meli gemacht. Okay, ein wenig frisch im Schatten aber einfach fett

Wie schaut`s morgen nachmittag mit ner Runde aus bevor am Sonntag der Regen kommt??

Viel. könnte man ja im hellen starten und Toter Mann sowie im Dunkeln dann Meli fahren??

Würde eine Startzeit von ca. 15.00 Uhr  bedeuten.....

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (3. Dezember 2010)

War die Woche wieder viel zu spät drann.

Morgen könnte was werden, nur bin ich Nachmittags verplant und am Morgen muß in aller Ruhe das Frühstück genossen werden.

Würde mich gerne anschließen, muß ev. früher abbrechen wenn es später losgeht.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (3. Dezember 2010)

Jo, ich will schon mal wieder fahren


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (3. Dezember 2010)

Meli hm, könnt ich mir auch mal wieder gut vorstellen.
Auch wenn ich etwas langsamer als ihr sein werdet 

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Dezember 2010)

Dann warten wir mal noch ab was die Herren Yo!achim und LarsLipp uhrzeittechnisch sagen. Ich schau morgen wieder hier rein.

@ben
Keine Bange wg. des Tempos.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (3. Dezember 2010)

Langsamer als ich ist kaum einer


----------



## Micro767 (4. Dezember 2010)

LarsLipp ist auf dem Weg nach Hause, braucht noch ne gute Stunde und wird sich dann melden. Dann noch ein paar Erledigungen.

15 Uhr ist ihm aber etwas zu spät


----------



## open-air (4. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

bin gerne dabei, wann und wo soll's losgehen?
Vor 15:00 wäre nicht schlecht.

Bis nachher ?!

Gruß

open-air


----------



## whateVer. (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja Hallo erstma..

bin der Daniel, 22 Jahre und aus Lampertheim.

Habe mich jetzt mal hier angemeldet, da ich mir letzte Woche ein neues Bike geholt habe.


Wo fahrt ihr denn Hauptsächlich so? Kenne bis jetzt nur vom hören den WS in S 

Macht ihr heute evtl auch eine kleine Tour? Hätte lust zu fahren..

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Dezember 2010)

Wie schaut`s dann mit 14,30 Uhr am Rathaus in Bensheim aus??

Ne Runde Toter Mann u. Meli??

@WhatEver
Einfach bei Lust und Laune anschließen. Evtl. kannst du auch ne Fahrgemeinschaft mit Micro767 machen. Er ist auch aus LA.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (4. Dezember 2010)

@WhatEver

Ich fahre morgen Mittag mit 2 Mannheimern wohl ne kleine Einsteiger Runde

bei Interesse bitte per PN melden, denn die Planung läuft hier: 

http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/smf/index.php?topic=277.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whateVer. (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi Micro,

wär bestimmt ganz cool gewesen morgen, aber leider wurde ich schon auf eine andere tour eingeladen vom  Mannheimer mtb Club ( Barbarians ).

Die machen morgen eine Nikolaus-Tour zum WS.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## open-air (4. Dezember 2010)

OK!

14:30 am Rathaus.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (4. Dezember 2010)

gude, bin auch am start, auch wenn ich nicht ganz so fit bin
zum glück isses heut net ganz so kalt


----------



## whateVer. (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja okay dann wäre ich auch dabei!

Micro soll ich dich abholen? Hätte noch genug Platz!

Gruß Daniel

EDIT: Ach ja, das Rathaus ist doch in Bensheim-Auerbach richtig?


----------



## Micro767 (4. Dezember 2010)

Theoretisch ist das mit dem Abholen nicht schlecht !

Praktisch müssen wir warten was LarsLipp heute macht denn:
a) hab ich ein Hinterrad das er braucht wenn er mit kommt 
b) hab ich die Salate hier für seine Feier heute abend

d.h. wenn Lars mitkommt müssten wir etwas früher los und nach Fehle fahren, damit er das Rad noch einbauen kann 

Das wäre für mich echt perfekt, dann würd ich wohl auf dem Rückweg auch gleich in Fehle bleiben


----------



## whateVer. (4. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm.. ich  müsste sowieso jetzt erstmal nach Laudenbach fahren, weil dort mein Bike steht. Wollte halt höchstens nochmal nach Lampertheim fahren um dich zu holen und dann direkt nach Bensheim.


----------



## Micro767 (4. Dezember 2010)

Na dann fahren wir getrennt, ist ja kein Thema


----------



## whateVer. (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja okay. Wenn es das nächstes mal ein bisschen direkter ist vom Weg her, dann ist es natürlich kein Problem!


----------



## Micro767 (4. Dezember 2010)

So langsam müssten wir was von LarsLipp hören


----------



## Micro767 (4. Dezember 2010)

LarsLipp kommt nicht mit 

Ich bin 14:30 am Rathaus

bis nachher !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Dezember 2010)

1a Runde!! Auch wenn am Ende die Gruppe Auflösungserscheinungen zeigte

Ich hoffe die Herren micro767, Whatever und Open-Air sind trotzdem gut nach Hause gekommen!?!

Gruss 
chris


----------



## open-air (4. Dezember 2010)

War eine tolle Runde.

Mich hat der Schnee mächtig ausgebremst. Ich kam kaum vorwärts und  nach der Kurve waren nur noch Eure Spuren im Schnee.

Habe micro767 und Whatever noch getroffen. 
Das ist verdammt schnell dunkel geworden. Gut, dass wir doch Licht dabei hatten.

@micro767 und Whatever,
hoffe Ihr seid noch gut nach Hause gekommen.

Gruß 
open-air


----------



## whateVer. (4. Dezember 2010)

Mir tut der Ar*** weh 

Hat mir auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß gemacht! Das mit uphill war am Ende zwar (noch) nicht so meins, aber das wird schon noch. 

Bei den kleinen Sprüngen war ich mir eig. selbst nicht so sicher was ich da gerade tue, hat dann aber doch ganz gut geklappt denke ich.

War eine coole Sache mit euch heute. Ich denke ich bin morgen wieder dabei!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Micro767 (5. Dezember 2010)

ein Thema von Gestern Abend:

http://www.thermopad.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=197&products_id=1792


----------



## open-air (5. Dezember 2010)

@ Mr.Nice,

ich meinte http://www.smartriders.de
Mein Namensgedächtnis war etwas fehlgeleitet.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Dezember 2010)

@Micro767
Genau die habe ich gemeint. Günstiger geht`s aber hiermit: 

http://www.mycare.de/suche/2295494?...reissuchmaschine&campaign=google-base/2295494

http://www.apo-rot.de/indexproducts...at1=finalgon&gclid=CPv76uvP1aUCFci-zAodkA_xYw

Aber Vorsicht Finalgon ist definitiv nix für Warmduscher

@Open- Air
Okay, kannte ich bisher nicht. Meinte ihn hier http://www.summitride.com/

Annaberger Böden waren wir aber auch schon...




Zu geil die Ecke!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (9. Dezember 2010)

Tourenplanung für Samstag ist angelaufen !

whatever, Miss.June, Micro767, vielleicht meine Holde 

also nix schweres, denke da mal als Hauptziel an den Ohly Turm

@Miss.June
lass dich am besten von whateVer abholen

und denkt an Licht ! Und wenn es nur ne Funzel ist, Hauptsache Ihr werdet gesehen


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Dezember 2010)

@Micro767
Willst du Kerstin das bei den Bedingungen und der Wettervorhersage wirklich antun??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (9. Dezember 2010)

JA ! 

O.k. gestern bei dem Tauwetter sah das deutlich besser aus, wenn Schnee liegt wird sie eher nicht mit kommen. Bei Regen wird es eh abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.June (9. Dezember 2010)

@micro: jup samstag müsste passen  bei gutem wetter! also wenns regnet hat die jule da auch net so die lust drauf hehe. - klär das mit whatever ab!

wann habt ihr vor zu fahren? vormittags oder?
bin auch für ohly und back 

freumich grüßle juliane


----------



## Micro767 (9. Dezember 2010)

Uhrzeit ist noch ???

Denke spätestens um 14 Uhr oder natürlich früher


----------



## Miss.June (9. Dezember 2010)

ja super das klingt gut! licht geht klar! ich darf bloß  nicht mein schutzblech vergessen  ..dann sag ich mal bis dann  freu mich!


----------



## open-air (10. Dezember 2010)

Schade, ich kann am Sa., ab 14:00 nicht dabei sein. 
Hoffe das Wetter spielt in den nächsten Wochen mit.

Urlaub sollte ja ein wenig anstrengend werden (sportlich) ...   

Ja, das Arbeitsjahr ist rumm 

Gruß

open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (10. Dezember 2010)

ich schau mal, hätte schon Lust, wird vermutlich vom Verlauf des abends abhängig sein

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Micro767 (10. Dezember 2010)

Morgen 14 Uhr Rathaus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whateVer. (10. Dezember 2010)

Miss.June und ich sind dabei!


----------



## Miss.June (11. Dezember 2010)

hey! wie schauts aus ...findet es heute statt, sieht nach leichten dauer-regen aus ...könnte ungemütlich werden?


----------



## Micro767 (11. Dezember 2010)

Stand 11:45 Uhr wir fahren, meine Holde kommt mit


----------



## Miss.June (11. Dezember 2010)

wir (whatever u. ich) sind mit am STart ...14:00 uhr am Rathaus!


----------



## Micro767 (11. Dezember 2010)

dann sind wie schon mal 4

Schalli kommt leider nicht mit


----------



## open-air (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

geht leider nicht, Termin um 15:00. 
Hätte gerne den neuen Helm ausprobiert.
Super Service bei den Hibikes & Specialized, trotz das ich den damals in Bensheim gekauft hatte habe ich nach 2,5 Jahren nur 50% bezahlt.

Viel Spaß
Vielleicht nächste Woche, die ist lang und ich habe Zeit.

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

so, jetzt noch wenige Stunden und es geht ab in die Sonne:

Den verletzten noch gute Besserung und den anderen halt "nur" ein frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch.

Dann mal noch viel Spass hier im kalten Deutschland.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Dezember 2010)

@Micro767
Und was gibt`s vom Untergrund zu berichten?? Schneematch??

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (11. Dezember 2010)

Nichts gutes. War heute am Toten Mann/Fuchstrail/Melibokus/Auerbacher Schloss fahren.

Bergauf kommt man kaum voran. Auf den fest getrettenen Pfaden bricht man mit dem Bike ein und der Reifen dreht im Schneematsch einfach durch. Noch dazu zirkelt man sinnlos hin und her. Muddy Mary 2,35" ist bergauf die falsche Wahl. Besser wär wohl was schmäleres.

Bergab ist auch nicht besser. Der Schnee ist einfach zu pappig. Fährt man nicht die steilen Abfahrten kommt man erst gar nicht voran. Je näher man dann Richtung "Tal" kommt desto schlammiger wird es. Der Trail vom Auerbacher Schloss runter ist quasi ne einzige Wasserrinne. Die Falllinie vom Meli zur Rinne ging eigentlich. 

Hat heut keinen wirklichen Spaß gemacht. Bevor man am Meli und Co fahren geht, sollte man warten bis die Pampe geschmolzen ist.


----------



## Micro767 (12. Dezember 2010)

dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen.

Deshalb bleibe ich heute auf der Couch mit Option Ergometer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.June (12. Dezember 2010)

dem ist wirklich NICHTS hinzu zufügen, hat gestern zwar teilweise bei den abfahrten spaß gemacht, aber ist glaub ich ohne schutzblecht ...ne reine sauerei! (das säubern macht echt ne menge spaß! kann ich euch empfehlen )

@larslipp: wünch ick dir och, nen juten rutsch ...und schöne festtage (<- gilt für alle)- du lässt es dir mal wieder in der sonne gut gehen und wir dürfen hier diese mistwetter erleben.

für mich war es wohl auch die letzte fahrt für dieses jahr, werde mich dementsprechend im frühjahr bei guten WEGE-BEDINGUNGEN einklinken! 

liebe grüße juliane


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Dezember 2010)

Danke Jungs&Mädels für die Info Das hab ich mir auch schon fast gedacht. Mal schauen was das gibt wenn`s ab morgen wieder dicke minus Grade hat

@jatschek
Muss dich demnächst noch mal wg. der 66er nerven, da die beim Ausfedern seit dem Ausbau der PAR Kammer ein ganz komisches metalisches "Klong" macht.

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (13. Dezember 2010)

War richtig schönes Wetter heute.
Nur ist der Aufstieg abseits der Straße auf den Melibokus kaum fahrend zu schaffen.
Da ist alles verharscht oder vereist. Nach Balkhausen ging es unerwartet gut, nur dann rüber zum Ohly war nichts zu machen. Bei den Verhältnissen war für mich und mein Bike nix zu reißen.

T-Mann, Hochst ist super zu fahren, der Sonnenuntergang vom Verließ aus war grandios und die "Abfahrt" ins Fürstenlager (mit Licht) einfach nur geil. 

Gruß

open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Dezember 2010)

Gude,

jemand lust ne runde zu shredden? müsste eig gut abgehn mit dem trocknen schnee


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Dezember 2010)

Das hab ich mir beim Blick aus dem Fenster auch gerade gedacht

Hab aber keine Ahnung a) wann ich hier rauskomme und b) ob`s oben nicht schon zu viel Schnee is....

Wann willst du starten??

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Dezember 2010)

weiß noch nicht, die jungs ham alle keine zeit, deshalb ist auch noch nix ausgemacht...ab wann hättest du ca. zeit?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke ich werde hier ab 14.00 Uhr gehen können...... allerd. hat sich die Sonne ja auch schon wieder verabschiedet.

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Dezember 2010)

was hälst du von 14:30 am Rathaus? wenn wir meli fahren sollten wir denk ich nicht später los, hab kein licht...


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Dezember 2010)

Schick mir mal deine Handynr. per PM damit wir nochmal telefonieren können.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (17. Dezember 2010)

Hab gerade erst gelesen.
Als die Sonne raus kam stand ich gerade vor einem Haufen Bike-Brocken.

Hatte das Wetter als Anlass genommen mein Bike mal zu überholen.

Nachdem ich den Hinterbau zerlegt hatte wußte ich warum das höchste Zeit wurde. Da war kein einziges Lager OK.!!!!??
Wundert mich daß der sich überhaupt noch bewegt hatte. Von 8 Lagern waren 2 komplett fest der Rest von schwergängig bis schmirgelnd auch nicht wirklich gut.
Nach 2,5 Jahren ist das der Hammer (nu ich wollts ja nicht anders). 
Die Parts, bis auf den Freilauf sind gut aber der Rahmen und auch die Lagersitze, Frechheit ein Lager war sogar eingeklebt. Aber dafür sind meine Lagersitze von innen farbig .

Morgen wird auch noch nix mit Biken muß den "Schrott" erst wieder zusammenbauen. Dafür ist er jetzt SKF gelagert.

Gruß

open air


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Dezember 2010)

Gude,

die runde mit Mr.Nice war ziemlich geil, auch wenns bergauf mühsam war, wir mussten ziemlich viel schieben, wenn die Abfahrt steil genug ist kann man aber auch bei mehr als 20 cm Schnee fahren 

wir haben MM Spuren im Schnee aufm Meli gesehen, war da Mr. yo!achim unterwegs?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Dezember 2010)

@Yo!achim
Das waren doch deine Spuren im Schnee?!? 

@ChrisChros
In der Tat war das geil  Nur das lange bergauf schieben is nix!! 

Hat hier jemand viel. einen Unimog oder ähnliches u. hat Bock uns morgen zu shutteln

Ich wäre sofort dabei Wenn`s sein muss auch mit Licht

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Dezember 2010)

Ob hier einer sowas schweißen könnte``??
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6861235&postcount=1

Einen alten Rahmen & Skier hätte ich noch......

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (20. Dezember 2010)

HEy Boyyzzzz,
Wie siehts mal mit SNowboarden aus?
eine lustige Sasion im ODW oder so!
Einen schönen Kicker bauen und dann spaß haben!


----------



## ChrisChros (20. Dezember 2010)

Gude,
am besten is da wohl Kuralpe, da stehn 2 Boxen und ne "Rail", wäre theoretisch dabei, wenn dann müssen wir uns aber beeilen, die Woche solls warm werden!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (20. Dezember 2010)

Hey, da bin ich doch dabei!
Wie sieht's DO aus?


----------



## ChrisChros (20. Dezember 2010)

glaub eher schlecht, es soll schon ab mittwoch den ganzen tag regnen und über 2 Grad sein....


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Dezember 2010)

@Yo!achim
Wenn du mir bis dahin so ein Skibike zusammen gebruzzelt hast bin ich dabei

Das Wetter sieht aber in der Tat echt mies aus für die nächsten Tage.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Dezember 2010)

also ich bin heute ab ca 14:30 mit ein paar kumpels/kumpelinen oben, vlt sieht man sich ja


----------



## open-air (21. Dezember 2010)

Da kann man so was kaufen.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/shopnews.php?news_id=17

Bike ist wieder komplett.
Es kann Sommer werden

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Dezember 2010)

@open-air
Dank dir für die Info aber a) wird das Umrüstkit erst im Frühjahr lieferbar sein u. b) hab ich hier wie bereits geschreiben eigentl. alles rumliegen für so ein Teil....

Ich hab halt nur mindestens zwei linke Hände 

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (21. Dezember 2010)

Okay, ich glaub da sollten wir mal was basteln!
Ist ja nicht so dass ich keine Teile hätte.
Das Alutech-Gerät find ich etwas oversized, der Sledgehammer kommt da schon leichter.
Welche Ski haben wir denn zur Verfügung? Ich hab keine...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Dezember 2010)

@Yo!achim
Skier hab ich auch ein paar rumfliegen. Müsste man halt nur passend machen.

Lass uns mal telefonieren.

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (24. Dezember 2010)

Gude, hat jemand bock auf weihnachts shredderei? oder einfach schonmal kalorien abtrainieren ?

gruß christian


----------



## Micro767 (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (24. Dezember 2010)

Euch allen frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## ChrisChros (24. Dezember 2010)

airtime an heilig abend     -   CHECK 

ich wünsch euch auch frohe Weihnachten


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

soo, heute keine Wellen, darum war ich auf dem local DH!

Siehe Anhang...

Viele Gruesse und euch allen frohes Fest und besseres Wetter.

Na zumindest laesst das Wetter auf den ein oder anderen Tag im Powder hoffen!


LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (25. Dezember 2010)

Toller Helm !


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Dezember 2010)

Tach die Herren,

ganz schön tote Hose hier obwohl die Bedingungen am Meli gar nicht so schlecht sind

Wie schaut`s desh. morgen mit einer Abschlussrunde für das Jahr 2010 aus??

Allen anderen schon mal einen guten Rutsch und bis in 2011

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (30. Dezember 2010)

Was heißt nicht schlecht? Lässt es sich auch bergauf fahren oder ist da wieder nur schieben angesagt?


----------



## ChrisChros (30. Dezember 2010)

wäre dabei gewesen, fahr aber übermorgen in urlaub und hab noch verdammt viel zu tun

ich wünsch euch schonmal einen guten rutsch und viel spaß morgen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Dezember 2010)

@jatschek
Straße zum Schloss ist komplett frei. Danach ab Parkplatz geschlossene und festgefahrene Schneedecke. Alles daher bis oben komplett fahrbar.

Uhrzeittechn. muss ich auch mal schauen aber ich hab 12.00 Uhr angepeilt.

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (30. Dezember 2010)

Klingt von den Bedingungen her gut. Aber 12Uhr ist zu früh. Werd wohl frühestens 14-15Uhr losfahren. Werd das wieder mit nem Nightride verbinden und schauen das ich gegen 17Uhr vom Meli runterfahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi und guten rutsch an alle aber nur ins neue Jahr, nicht mit dem Rad !

Bei uns kursiert noch ne Erkältung vom Ski Urlaub  von daher ist es nix mit biken


----------



## open-air (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen und ein frohes, gesundes neues Jahr.
War gestern zum Abschluss des Jahres auch nochmal oben auf dem Melibokus. 

In der Spurrinne hoch zu fahren war machbar aber doch recht anstrengend. Das runter Fahren war kaum als solches zu bezeichnen, eher runter Rutschen, aber war richtig klasse.

Wurde oben auch von zwei Joggern mit gutes Rutschen verabschiedet.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Januar 2011)

Jungs ich suche nen VR mit 20mm steckachse und 6loch disc aufnahme..jemand noch was günstiges rumliegen ?


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Januar 2011)

Hi,

wird ja warm am Wochenende: Hoffe auf ne kleine Tour! Meine Beine machen bestimmt nicht viel mit.

Wer hat denn Leihweise noch ein Hinterrad? Der ein oder andere hat mir ja eins zum Leihen angeboten. Philipp hat ja auch noch eins, aber ob ich das bis zum Weekend organisieren kann weiss ich nicht...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hab noch ein DT-Swiss und hoffe bis zum Wochenende auch endlich wieder soweit zu sein um auf das Bike zu können. Blöde Erkältung !


----------



## ChrisChros (11. Januar 2011)

Sers,
war heut fahren, der harvester ist unterhalb vom toten mann unterwegs, die trails sind aber frei
totermann 1 is ziemlich schlammig, fuchstrail ist gut zu fahren
ich schätze dass ich bei ner runde am wochenende dabei bin 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,


ich muss mal noch mein Rald zusammeschrauben und will dann ne Runde drehen. Wer ist mit am Start? Ich wollt spätestens um 11:00 Uhr losdüsen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (15. Januar 2011)

@LarsLipp

Ich hab noch ein Hinterrad, kannste morgen holen, muss nur die Speichen nachziehen.


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,


Hinterrad hab ich ja vom Philipp: Muss es ja leider noch zusammenschrauben.
Speichen müssen aber auch da noch nachgezogen werden.

Fährt noch jemand???

Gru´ß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. Januar 2011)

Bin gerade aufgestanden 11 wird eng


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich denke es wird ne halbe Stunde später....

gruß

larslipp


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,

na mal wieder ne schöne Runde! Haben ja auch mal wieder jemanden getroffen....

Hier mal ein Link von Pizza und Pasta. Wobei wir ja Tagsüber keine Zeit zum essen haben. Vieleicht was für die Mädels...
http://montafon-card.at/DE/piste-und-pasta/

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. Januar 2011)

Schee war´s ! ! !

Klickis sind jetzt runter, das war doch etwas zu viel Matsch heute 

Für morgen muss ich abklären ob meine Holde nun mit kommt oder nicht 

Wenn ja wird es Nachmittag


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Januar 2011)

bei uns wars auch gut, am Meli ist deutlich weniger Matsch!

eventuell würde ich morgen mittag auch mitkommen, muss aber schauen wann ich ausm bett komme, hab noch ein paar sachen zu erledigen


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Januar 2011)

Hi,

heute geht es um 11:00 Uhr los. Habe schon begleitung.

Ist ja suuper Wetter, da kann ich nicht ins Studio.

Wird wohl heute auch Mehli.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2011)

Hi, 

bei mir wird es heute später schätze eher so 13 Uhr 

Ja und wohl auch Meli, mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2011)

dabei hätte ich heute die 11 Uhr ohne Hektik und Stress packen können


----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2011)

ChrisCros ! Wie schaut´s ? ? ?


----------



## ChrisChros (16. Januar 2011)

Morgen,

also 13 Uhr wird bei mir leider nichts, Mittagessen mit der Familie....
ich werde um 14 Uhr ne runde mit Ben fahren gehen, allerdings haben wir totermann und dann Fuchstrail angepeilt....


----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2011)

Alles klar ich weiß bescheid !

Viel Spaß !


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Januar 2011)

Yeah, was für ein Wetter heute 

Nur blöd, dass soviele Sonntagsspaziergänger unterwegs waren.... aber egal die konnten ja immer noch rechtzeitig zur Seite springen

@LarsLipp
Und HI wäre trotzdem noch drin gewesen.

Hoffe, Sven hatte an unserer Runde auch seinen Spass.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2011)

Ach die Wanderer waren alle bei Euch


----------



## smarty281 (17. Januar 2011)

Ach wie schei es doch woar, leider gehörte ich auch nur zu den Wandersleuten und musste allen Bikern hinterher schauen.


----------



## Micro767 (17. Januar 2011)

Na da haste was verpasst ! ! !

Ich hatte an beiden Tagen richtig Spaß auch wenn meine Kondi noch immer n der Winterpause ist und das Rad dringend nach einer Dusche schreit


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Januar 2011)

Lass die Dusche mal noch aus und geh nachher mit mir noch ne Runde radeln

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (17. Januar 2011)

ich hab heute keine Zeit


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Januar 2011)

ich hätte heut angesichts des guten Wetters schon nochmal Lust...bei ner nicht allzugroßen Runde wär ich dabei

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (17. Januar 2011)

Mr.Nice will um 16:15 los auf den Meli mit Licht, denke mehr als 1 mal rauf und 1 mal runter geht da eh nicht


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Januar 2011)

naja gut hab kein Licht, dann mach ich lieber noch ein bisschen was für die Schule


----------



## open-air (17. Januar 2011)

Na toll.
Zuhause schönes Wetter und ich muß im Büro sitzen und das liegt im Nebel.
@Mr. Nice, 
viel Spaß. Für 16:15 habe ich mir den falschen Job ausgesucht.
Na ja, man kann nicht alles richtig machen 

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Januar 2011)

@open-air
Daaaanke. denn hatte ich gerade Dachte mir bevor`s die Tage wieder schlechter wird gehste schnell noch mal ne Runde fahren.

Was macht dein Strive??

@ChrisChros
Warum hast du nicht kurz bei mir durchgeklingelt?? Hab doch zwei mal Licht

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (17. Januar 2011)

wollte dir nicht schon wieder eins wegmopsen...mir ist außerdem eingefallen dass ich noch ne Buchpräsenation machen muss und da ich die letzten 2 tage schon fahren war hatte das priorität
spätestens am WE können wir ja mal zusammen fahren gehen

gruß christian


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Januar 2011)

Kein Thema. 

Wetter soll ja am We. zwar kälter aber trotzdem nioch ganz okay sein.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. Januar 2011)

Kommendes WE bin ich auch wieder mit dabei ein Tag mit den Jungs und einen wohl mit meiner Holden


----------



## smarty281 (18. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand vieleicht nen Dämpfer für mein Kona Stinky 06 rumliegen??? Drinne war bis jetzt ein Marzocchi Roco Coil R mit ner Einbaulänge von 222mm und nen Hub von 70mm. 
@LarsLipp: Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit nem anderen Dämpfer im Stinky gemacht???


----------



## jatschek (18. Januar 2011)

Hätte nen Fox DHX 5.0. Hat aber ne Länge von 228mm. Wenn er passt bringt er dein Tretlager minimal hoch. Ob mans merkt?


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Januar 2011)

@smarty281
Unzufrieden mim Roco Coil R?? Hab hier nur "Kinderdämpfer" in 190mm und 200mm rumfliegen.

Wenn du einen neuen gefunden hast würde ich evtl. mal gerne deinen testen. Würde mich mal interessieren wie sich das 901 mit kurzem Dämpfer fahren lässt.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Januar 2011)

Hi,

hab nen DHX 3 im Stinky, muss das jetzt aber eventuell gar nicht mehr fahren. Hab jetzt nen Scratch 6 Air. Hoffe nur, dass es mir nicht zu klein ist, mitl M 16... Sollte ja 17,5 sein, aber eigentlich auch nicht kleiner...

Der Joachim sollte eventuel noch was haben, der hat ja 2 Stinky's...

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Jupiedu, jetzt muss das Wetter mal passen für ne Runde.


----------



## smarty281 (19. Januar 2011)

@jatschek: Ich glaub mal nicht aber würde es gerne ausprobieren. Wie kann ich dich erreichen?
@Mr.Nice: Unzufrieden vom Dämpfer eher nicht, aber das Ventil der Pufferkammer ist undicht und dann schlägt der immer durch beim ausfedern. Daher dachte ich mir probier doch mal was neues.
@LarsLippanke für den Tip, den frag ich mal.


----------



## Micro767 (19. Januar 2011)

Samstag / Sonntag ???

laut http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html soll es Samstag trocken werden.

Ich würde gerne 1 Tag etwas kleineres fahren und am anderen eher so Richtung +800hm

Samstag kann ich aber bestimmt nicht vor 12 Uhr, Sonntag z.Z. gerne früher.

und ich frag auch im SJF ob wer mit kommt


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Januar 2011)

@LarsLipp
Bilder, wir wollen Bilder

@Mirco767
Bist du im SJ-Forum überh. noch ein gern gesehener Gast??? Im LV Forum würden sie dich mit einem SJ steinigen 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. Januar 2011)

a) hab ich noch ein Myka im Keller
b) bin ich der Top 3 Schreiber 
c) hab ich mit Abstand die größte online Anwesenheit 
d) gibt es einige LV und an und ab auch mal was anderes 
e) war ich bisher auf jedem Forumstreffen 
f) hab ich schon 3 Forumstrikot gekauft, 2 davon ziehe ich ja auch auf dem LV an 

Ich würd sagen man würde mich bestimmt vermissen *lol*

JA FOTOS ! ! !


----------



## meffi81 (19. Januar 2011)

Er ist zwar ein Ketzer, aber JA, er ist noch gerne gesehen! 
Und wir würden ihn doch alle vermissen.

Ich als Stumpi-Fahrer könnte schon etwas neidisch werden auf sein LV. 

Grüße
meffi


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Januar 2011)

Hi,

na wenigstens fliegt er bei uns ja nicht raus, wir nehmen wirklich jeden gerne auf. OK, es gab da schon ausnahmen, für die gibt es ja den Wachhund.

Bilder, hm, das Rad sieht noch nicht nach meinem aus! Das kann ich euch nicht antun! Wird aber.

Wetter ist ja zu meinem Glück heute nicht trocken, da bleib ich zu Haus!

Morgen HI? Und am Wochenende geht es hoffentlich in den Wald. Eventuell kürz ich mal noch die Sattelstütze...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (20. Januar 2011)

Samstag will meine Holde mit fahren ! Also für uns nur ne kleine Tour


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Januar 2011)

@LarsLipp
Heute HI passt

Wie schaut`s morgen Nachmittag mit ner Runde aus?? Wetter soll ja passen

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (20. Januar 2011)

ich kann morgen nicht  unsere Eltern vordern morgen ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk ein.

Essen gehen und zur Volksbühne


----------



## ChrisChros (20. Januar 2011)

hi
ich wäre morgen mit am start wenn ich einigermaßen fit bin, hab mir irgendwas eingefangen =/ melde mich dann nach der schule nochmal

gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich muss ja morgen bestimmt!

Sattelstütze ist ab und nun kann es losgehen!

LL


----------



## yo!achim (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hab spät und bin somit raus.
Evtl. am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (20. Januar 2011)

Wollt ihr mit Lampen fahren, wenn nicht wäre ich dabei, ansonsten weiß ich nicht ob ich meine zusammengebastelt bekomm bis morgen 

Grüße, Ben


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Januar 2011)

Hi,

so: jetzt ist das Radl ausfahrfertig fürs erste: Thanx an Mr Nice!

Wie gewünscht Pic im Album.







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/819878

Hoffe dann morgen auf die erste Ausfahrt.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (20. Januar 2011)

Werbefotograf wirst Du keiner werden, aber man ahnt schon, dass es ein geiles Bike ist


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Januar 2011)

Hi Joachim,

na im Wohnzimmer ist leider mit dem Eingebauten Blitz nicht so viel möglich. Bei Bedarf kann ich ja zu nem Kollegen ins Studio gehen...

Lohnt dann aber eh nicht mehr...

Aber wenn werd ich auch eher Sportfotograf, da hab ich schon ein paar nette Pics geschossen. Wobei ich mich auch lieber fotografieren lass...

Bis heute Mittag.

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Januar 2011)

ich bin raus, fühl mich echt mies =/


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Januar 2011)

Hi,

möcht hier jemand zufällig Schwalbe AV Schläuche gegen Frz Schläuche tauschen? Hab jetzt nur noch ein kleines Loch in der Felge...

Erste Fahrt war super, nur einmal hingelegt...

Mal sehen ob es morgen trocken bleibt!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Januar 2011)

Hi,

das Wetter sieht ja im Moment noch gut aus? Noch jemand mit am Start?

so ab 11:30 - 12:00 Uhr...

Gruß

LarsLIpp


----------



## Micro767 (22. Januar 2011)

Wir fahren heute 

Frühstücken gerade und überlegen wann wir los wollen aber nur 1 mal zum Ohly Turm


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich so nach draußen schauen, hat da aber jemand gestern seinen Teller richtig leer gegessen

Ich wäre heute bei ner Runde dabei allerd. werde ich erst die Streif in Kitzbühl schauen... von daher Start erst um 13.oo Uhr.

@LarsLipp
Bist du noch flexibel??

@Micro767
Wann wollt ihr starten??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Januar 2011)

Hi,

also 12:30 start in Fehlheim. (Für die Lampertheimer).

Hier mal ein Bild von gestern Abend...






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/820461

Dann 12:45 am Tennisplatz.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## open-air (22. Januar 2011)

Nun, ich versuch Euch mal zu finden.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (22. Januar 2011)

Schee war´s und meine Holde fand´s auf der einen Seite doof das ihr auf sie warten musstet und schön das ihr es gemacht habt.

Wer fährt morgen am Sonntag ? ? ?


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Januar 2011)

Hi,

dann sag Ihr mal das wir nie lange warten mussten! Passt schon! 

Wetter war ja auch der Hammer, ein wenig kühl aber passt schon.

Mal sehen ob es morgen noch ne kleine RUnde gibt, mal sehen was das Wetter macht. Regen gibt es ja keinen. ERstmal HI im Studio.

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Januar 2011)

...sehr gute Entscheidung gestern zu fahren...

Wetter wird ja die Tage nicht so prickelnd. Mal sehen ob wenigstens in den Bergen mal Schnee fällt.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. Januar 2011)

Samstag / Sonntag ?

Ich werd 1 Tag davon mit meiner Holden 2 Std. GA1 Flachland fahren und einen Tag mit Euch


----------



## Micro767 (28. Januar 2011)

Samstag 11:30 an Fehle ca. 11:45 - 12 Uhr Bensheim

Sonntag dann die Runde mit meiner Holden, wo ist noch offen ob rein Flachland oder ne leichte langsame Tour ab Bensheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. Januar 2011)

Hi

freu mich schon auf Radeln.

So wie schaut es denn bei passendem Wetter mit nem Wochenende im Schnee aus? Wäre dann der übernächste Sa/SO. Wenn die Sonne scheint mit den Mädels. Der Philipp muss mal seine Freundin mitnehmen
Bei Tiefschnee halt die üblichen Verdächtigen und: no Friends in Powder Days...


----------



## Micro767 (29. Januar 2011)

ich mach mich langsam fertig für nachher


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei

Treffpunkt: 12.00 Uhr am Rathaus??

@Micro767
Bringst du den Michelin mit??

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo, guten Morgen

Ich komme gerne mit, 12:00 Uhr wird aber sehr knapp.

12:15 wäre super.

Könnt Ihr warten?

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Januar 2011)

Ich hab kein Problem damit....

Bis gleich am Rathaus.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (29. Januar 2011)

Sch... Schnee ! ! !


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Januar 2011)

Sch(n)ee!

Jop, wieder ne schöne Runde Rutschen. Aber die Sonne tut schon gut(machen)...

Bis Demnächst 

LarsLipp

PS: Wenns schneit geht's in 2 Wochen in die Berge, wenn es viel schneit, nur die Jungs...


----------



## yo!achim (29. Januar 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> PS: Wenns schneit geht's in 2 Wochen in die Berge, wenn es viel schneit, nur die Jungs...



Ich stehe in den Startlöchern!
Werde wahrscheinlich mit den Berlinern fahren, ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher.
Wer sind die "Jungs"?


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Januar 2011)

Hi,

das sind die Jungs, die dann mit am Start sind. Die üblichen Verdächtigen, die gerne Tiefschnee fahren. Ralf O, Chriss, das war es . Eventuell der Evangelos und weitere.

SO, bald gibt es Abendessen...

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (29. Januar 2011)

jo, schee war's.

Hab noch ein wenig Techniktraining im Feld angeschlossen.

Vielleicht rappelt es dann demnächst nicht so beim Treppenfahren. Die Dämpfung übernehme halt ich dann

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Januar 2011)

Hi,

gute Idee: und wenn du noch weiter trainierst, kannst du ein ungefedertes Bike fahren!

Hoffen wir mal auf gute Bedingungen für's nächste Wochenende.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (3. Februar 2011)

Für Samstag bin ich raus, zu viele Termine 

Sonntag nur ne GA1 Flachland Runde mit meiner Holden


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Februar 2011)

ich melde mich schonmal für den Samstag an!

So eine Schuffterei. Sollten ja eigentlich nur 2 Tage sein.

Na egal, morgen geht es nach Hause und ich erwarte dann den Sonnenschein für den Samstag.


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,

hoffentlich windet es nicht zu sehr. Will eigentlich vor 11:00 Uhr starten.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Februar 2011)

Vor 11 Uhr??

Okay..... dann schauen wir mal was der Wind morgen macht.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (4. Februar 2011)

wer wie wo was???
Ich bin dabei 
Wann wollt ihr morgen genau starten?


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Februar 2011)

OK,

dann nicht vor 11:00 sondern um 11:00 in Fehle. Sprich so zwischen 11:15 -11:30 am Rathaus. Da pack ich zur Not auch mein Rad ins Auto.

Freu mich schon!

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Februar 2011)

@LarsLipp
Sorry. aber es soll noch windiger werden als es jetzt schon is...... falls es heute mittag etwas ruhiger wird würde ich evtl. da ne Runde Meli fahren.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Februar 2011)

Hi,

und? So windig ist es auch nicht. Was ist mir Mr Ginsterbusch?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Februar 2011)

Hier in Bensheim bzw. auf dem Meli schon

Lt. http://www.melibokus.com/ knapp 60 km/h!!

Ich werde jetzt mal noch in die Stadt einkaufen gehen und danach noch mal hier rein schauen bzw. schauen was der Wind macht.

Wenn`s weiterhin so windig bleibt bin ich für heute raus....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Februar 2011)

Hi,

da hast du aber was verpasst. Es war etwas windig, aber nur oben auf dem Meli. Bin TM - und Meli gefahren. Ich schätze mal so 15 km/h mit ner Böe auf knapp max 40. War wirklich OK.
Update Foto Album







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/829639


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Februar 2011)

Da sagt die Grafik http://wetter.ecngs.de/wetterm/aktuell.gif aber was anderes 46km/h im Schnitt und Böen bis 60 km/h.....

Egal, wir waren sowieso länger als geplant Wandlampen shoppen im Seegmüller.

Deinem neuen Bild nach zu urteilen war`s nicht ganz trocken. Da passt das Trek ja gut

Wie war der neue Dämpfer?? Wenn ich mir deinen Ring so anschaue geht da aber noch was

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (9. Februar 2011)

Samstag !?

Sonntag fahr ich wieder mit meiner Holden eine GA1 Flachland Runde von 2-3 Std.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich mir die Vorhersage für`s Wochenende anschaue bin ich doch schwer am überlegen nicht heute noch ne Runde fahren zu gehen.... allerd. muss ich bis spätestens 17.15 Uhr zurück sein!!

Am Montag waren`s ja top Bedingungen

Gruss
chris


----------



## yam13 (9. Februar 2011)

Ich schrei einfach mal ein HALLO in die Runde. Bin neu hier und wollte mal wissen wo und wann ihr in der Regel so fahrt. 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (9. Februar 2011)

Gude gude,

es gibt eig keine Regel, die meisten hier fahren oft am WE, aber meistens wirds hier spontan ausgemacht, kannst dich dann ja einfach mal dranhängen 

@Mr.Nice bin auch am überlegen heute noch zu fahren, hab aber bis halb 5 schule...

hat wer donnerstag nachmittag zeit?

@yo!achim: es wird mal wieder zeit für ne gedigene gravity session, wenn du lust hast meld dich mal!

gruß christian


----------



## open-air (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nutzt das schöne Wetter 
Ich muß es leider vom Bett aus genießen.
Der böse, leider unterschätzte, Bazillus hat mich doch noch, wieder erwischt.


Gruß
open-air


----------



## yam13 (9. Februar 2011)

Seid ihr gemütliche Genossen oder eher die Technicker und Abfahrt -freaks? 

Bin da noch nicht so fit und noch ein wenig ängstlich


----------



## Micro767 (9. Februar 2011)

Auf der Flucht sid wir schon mal nie ! Und die Gruppen sin auch schon mal sehr unterschiedlich, was die Fahrtechnik angeht.

Ich hab öfter mal Biker mit die noch nicht allzu lange fahren, wie dann auch z.B. meine Freundin.

Meist schreiben wir das dann auch hier mit rein 

Samstag hoffe ich auf den harten Kern, vorraus gestezt das Wetter spielt natürlich mit. Und dann gibts bestimmt wieder 2 Hügel


----------



## yam13 (9. Februar 2011)

Alles klar  Berg auf, Ausdauer und Kraft hab ich keine Bedenken, bin nur ängstlich bei schnelle Abfahrten. Vielleicht bekomm ich jetzt ein besseres Gefühl mit meinem neuen Fully das gestern gekommen ist.


----------



## Micro767 (9. Februar 2011)

na dann kannst Du bei fast allen mit fahren

Nur bei sowas:

_@yo!achim: es wird mal wieder zeit für ne gedigene gravity session, wenn du lust hast meld dich mal!_

wäre ich vorsichtig


----------



## yam13 (9. Februar 2011)

Das heißt? Krass downhill?


----------



## Micro767 (9. Februar 2011)

d.h. Sprünge; Gaps ; Anlieger, Drops und für die die es können ne Menge Spaß


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (9. Februar 2011)

Samstag zwei Hügeltour?! 
Ich wäre dabei, solange ich früh genug aufstehe 
Ein bisschen Kondition aufbauen kann nicht schaden, bevor ich in die Pfalz fahre...

Und willkommen dem "Neuen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Februar 2011)

Dann pack für Samstag schon mal ne gescheite Regenjacke ein

Wann und wo geht`s hin in die Pfalz??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (10. Februar 2011)

Na noch ist es etwas hin bis Samstag, da kann das Wetter sich noch zum positiven ändern 

Du weißt doch die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt !


----------



## yam13 (10. Februar 2011)

Der Chef sagt immer: Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Klamotten


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Februar 2011)

Hi,

@Yam Herzlich wilkommen!

sieht ja schon wieder trockener aus am Wochenende. Hab schon Bock.
Hier ist ja auch mal wieder richtig was los: Man oh Man: in Hossegor hat es morgen 18 Grad und das Wasser hat auch noch 13: was mach ich hier?

Bis zum Wochenende

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich hab hier auch noch ne Standpumpe, nen Mediaplayer und nen Reifen


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Februar 2011)

@Micro767
Oooch, den Reifen würde ich nehmen

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. Februar 2011)

ich weiß  und auch wer den rest bekommt


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Februar 2011)

Nee, Ich nehm alles 3!
Mr Nice hat genug Reifen.

Sieht ja trockener aus als gemeldet. Schauen wir mal. Entweder geht ich mit Elli morgen in die Sauna, oder mit den Jungs radeln.

Starten wieder nicht


----------



## Micro767 (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn radeln, so um 11 Uhr in Fehle ?

und 15-20 Minuten später wo in Bensheim ? Rathaus ?


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Februar 2011)

Hi,

klingt gut, ausser wenn ich in die Sauna muss, Sollte aber passen.

Rathaus dann so 11:20


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Februar 2011)

Hi,

wir wollen so ab 14:00 nach Darmstadt in die Sauna.
Würde jetzt vorschlagen um 10:30 in Fehle zu starten und um 10:45 am Rathaus den Rest mit aufzunehmen.
Tour dan TM und Meli.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (12. Februar 2011)

in einer Std ??? ne das pack ich heuer nimmer


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Februar 2011)

10.45 Uhr schaff ich auch nicht!! Muss noch einkaufen gehen und Frühstück wäre auch nicht schlecht.

@Micro767
Ich würde ab 13.00 Uhr falls es nicht regnet ne Runde fahren.....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (12. Februar 2011)

Bei der späteren Runde würd ich mich auch dranhängen, bin eben erst aufgestanden...


----------



## Micro767 (12. Februar 2011)

13 Uhr find ich sehr gut !

Regen natürlich nicht ! ! !


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Ihr Schläfmützen: 11:00 Passt 10:45 nicht, OK, wenn Ihr mit mir nicht mehr fahren wollt dreh ich alein ne Runde.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (12. Februar 2011)

Es ist halt nicht jeder so ein Frühaufsteher wie Du 

Ich wäre selbst bei 11 Uhr unpünktlich gewesen 

@Mr.Nice

13 Uhr bei Dir


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Februar 2011)

passt

Gruss
chris


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (12. Februar 2011)

Wo ist den "bei Dir" ? 
Oder darf ich mich irgendwo dranhängen?

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Micro767 (12. Februar 2011)

Wo ist bei Ihm ! Ich finde es zwar, hab aber keine Ahnung wie die 2 Straßen heißen 

Obi Richtung Bahnhof, die Sparkasse auf der rechten Seite


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (12. Februar 2011)

Okay ich geb mein bestes


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,

seht Ihr, ich bin schon fertig: 

Gruß an denn Radeon Biker, einfach hier melden.

Morgen ist HI angesagt und dann noch gerne ne Runde. Bekommen um 17:00 Uhr Besuch, ich würd mal so 12:30 in Bensheim vorschlagen.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## open-air (12. Februar 2011)

Ein Gruß aus der Bazillenhochburg.
Schönes WE.

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (12. Februar 2011)

Schee war es bei uns auch und ich hab mein Rad noch gewaschen bekommen


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Februar 2011)

so: gut geschwitzt:

Wie schau's denn aus: schon wieder aleine...

cu

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (12. Februar 2011)

12.30 Uhr hört sich doch deutlich humaner an 

Ich denke ich könnte mich für ne Runde begeistern lassen, werd aber morgen früh mich nochmal melden...

Grüße, Ben


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

so langsam kommt die Sonne raus! Wir wohl noch schön werden.
Ich bin bis ca. 11:30 unterwegs und früstücke dann, sollte aber bis 12:30 klar gehen. 

Wir könen hier ja nochmal schreiben. 

Treffpunkt Rathaus?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (13. Februar 2011)

Treffpunkt Rathaus,
wenn dir 12.30 Uhr zu knapp ist können wir auch gerne ne halbe Stunde später fahren.

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Micro767 (13. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre ja mit meiner Holden eine GA1 Runde im Flachlang


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

nee, 12:30 passt: ich bin da.

Frühstück ist fertig und ich pack meinen Kram zusammen und düse los.


Mal sehen, wie es mir Bergauf ergeht nach HI!

Sonst noch wer?

Gruß und bis Gleich

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

jetzt hab ich auch noch das zweite Geburtstagsgeschenk mal getestet: die Bürste: Jetzt blitzt die Kette aber wieder und frisch geölt ist sie auch...

schöne Runde heute wieder, das Rad bekommt langsam Farbe. Schöne Matschtour heute

Bis die nächste Woche. OK, eine kleine Chance besteht ja noch zum Boarden...

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whateVer. (13. Februar 2011)

hi,

bin jetzt auch wieder am Start 

hätte auch mal lust auf eine Flachland Tour! Lässt sich da was einrichten für nächstes Wochenende?

Gruß whateVer


----------



## Micro767 (13. Februar 2011)

Moment ich check unseren Trainingsplan ......


----------



## Micro767 (13. Februar 2011)

Wenn wir nicht im Schnee sind zum Ski fahren sind, steht für Sonntag wieder min. 2 Std. GA1 Flachland Training an.

Samstag bin ich gerne wieder im Odenwald unterwegs


----------



## ChrisChros (13. Februar 2011)

nabend,

samstag steht bei mir weinheim aufm Plan, wenn wer lust hat einfach melden
wenn ich unter der Woche zeit hab noch fuchstrail


----------



## whateVer. (13. Februar 2011)

ok dann würde ich mich bei micro anschließen.


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Februar 2011)

Hi,

na mit Skifahren sieht es eher mau aus.
Wird also wieder schön geradelt.

Dann kommt am Samstag bestimmt der Micro zu mir, mal sehen ob die Startzeit diesmal passt.

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. Februar 2011)

wenn ich Freitag alles richte, damit ich Samstag nicht in Panik verfalle ... *lol*


----------



## tfdelacruz (15. Februar 2011)

Ist Weinheim sinnvoll für Anfänger?
Eher Sprünge oder DH?
LG


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Februar 2011)

in weinheim gibts eher sprünge, sind kleine und auch große dabei, eig ganz gut zum üben


----------



## tfdelacruz (15. Februar 2011)

Ich muss checken ob ich arbeiten muss, das weiß ich aber leider erst am Freitag. Falls ich frei habe und das Wetter passt würde ich mich anschließen, falls das geht.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (15. Februar 2011)

@tfdelacruz: geht klar, wetter sieht ok aus


hab übrigens gestern das roadgap am fuchstrail wieder hergerichtet, geht feeeeeett in die luft, habs anscheinend etwas steiler gemacht als es vorher war


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (15. Februar 2011)

Weinheim aber bitte mit vorsicht genießen, dort wird gerade gefällt!!!
Ist nicht alles fahrbar, auf dem Querweg liegen Holzstämme.


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Februar 2011)

kein stress, wird passen 
können mitlerweile schon wieder weg sein


----------



## Micro767 (16. Februar 2011)

Samstag 11 Uhr in Fehle


----------



## Micro767 (17. Februar 2011)

Ach und Sonntag die angekündigte Flachland Runde ab LA, ca. 50 km aber eine Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ja: Samstag 11:00 Uhr Fehlheim und 11:15 Rathaus in Bensheim.

Martin: wir zählen auf dich und freuen uns!

Gruß LarsLipp


----------



## yam13 (18. Februar 2011)

Flachlandrunde heißt nur durch flache Felder und voll auf Speed oder auch mal einen Abstecher in die Berge und Wälder? 

Und so ne Frage nebenher. Fahrt ihr mit Klickpedalen oder normale? Oder kommt es drauf an wo ihr fahrt? Ich bin da noch nicht so lange drin. Ich fahre aber nur mit Klicks. Fahre auch nur gewöhnliche Touren.


----------



## Micro767 (18. Februar 2011)

Flachland heist z.Z. ca.50km zwischen Ried und Mannheim Karstern, die Geschwindgkeit gibt meine Freundin vor, da sie im GA1 trainieren muss. z.Z. liegt ihr Schnitt bei 18km/h also nix von wegen rasen 

Ich fahre immer Klicks, meine Freundin nur Flat´s und die Jungs die sonst so mit fahren überwiegend auch Flats


----------



## yam13 (18. Februar 2011)

Aja ok. 18 km/h ist ja echt chillig im Flachland. Ich muss da echt mal ne Runde mt euch fahren. Aber ich komme aus dem tiefen ODW. Das Fahrrad extra an die Bergstraße transportieren um zu fahren is auch doof wo man im ODW doch die besten Möglichkeiten hat zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. Februar 2011)

Deshalb fahre ich ja morgen auch erst mit dem Auto an den Odenwald


----------



## yam13 (18. Februar 2011)

Wo fährste da rum?


----------



## Micro767 (18. Februar 2011)

Wir fahren Morgen ab Fehlheim über Besnheim bestimmt auf den Meli, Auerbacher Schloß und vielleicht noch Ohly Turm.


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,

@yam: nicht so viel fragen: mitfahren und schauen ob es passt. Wir fahren ja gar keine Touren sondern nur gemütlich durch den Wald. Können und Kondition von ein wenig bis überheftig. Der ist aber bei den Touren nicht dabei. 

Dem Micro wollen wir die Klickies auch noch abgewöhnen, aber er zieht noch nicht so.

Wenn die Kondition für die 2 Hügel reicht ist es kein Problem morgen ab Rathaus Bensheim mitzuradeln. Wir warten gerne mal ne Minute Bergauf und auch Bergab...

Wenn du nur ein Bergaufbolzer bist, dann bist du eher Falsch. Wenn du nur ein Bergagbolzer bist, eigentlich auch.

Der eine nennts All Moutain, der andere Enduro oder sogar Freeride. Da irgendwo bewegen wir uns.

Vieleicht bis morgen?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## open-air (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin noch nicht ganz fit, aber wollte morgen mal eine Runde fahren.
Habe da was von 11:15 gelesen.
Ist das schon fest oder können wir uns auf 12:15 am üblichen Rathaus einigen?

Es ist Sa. und das Frühstück kann halt mal genossen werden.


Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (18. Februar 2011)

11:15 ist schon fix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. Februar 2011)

Hi,

@openAir: du wohnst du um die Ecke: 11:15 ist doch ne Top Zeit. 
OK, ich wach ja immer am Wochenende recht früh auf, bin schon wieder 1,5 Stunden wach. Das schafft du schon.

Dann geht's um 11:00 Uhr in Fehle los und mal sehen, wer es bis 11:15 schafft?

Na dann bis gleich

Mahlzeit 

LarsLipp

Morgen dann eher so gegen 12:30...da ist aber auch von 10-11 schon Sport angesagt...


----------



## ChrisChros (19. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ich häng mich auch noch dran, bin um 11:15 Rathhaus am Start! 

bis dann


----------



## open-air (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ihr Frühaufsteher,

Chefin hat Brötchen geholt und ich sitze gerade beim 1sten Kaffee.

Wenn ich pünktlich da bin, habe ich's geschafft, ansonsten treffen wir uns vielleicht oben oder morgen.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## yam13 (19. Februar 2011)

Mit 11:15 Uhr wirds bei mir nie klappen wenn ich Nachts arbeite. Ich fahr immer so gegen 14 Uhr. Aber irgendwann lässt sich es bestimmt mal einrichten


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Februar 2011)

Hi,

schöne Runde, wer nicht dabei war hat wieder mal was verpasst.

Na dann das nächste mal vieleicht. Morgen sieht es ja nach Regen aus, wenn nicht kann es gerne wieder ne Runde geben!


----------



## Micro767 (19. Februar 2011)

Sonntag gibt bei und ja wieder eine Flachland Runde Uhrzeit folgt noch


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Februar 2011)

Yiep, Runde war gut aber die Himbeer Sahne Torte danach noch viiiiiiel besser

@chrischros
Und was ging noch in Gadernheim??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. Februar 2011)

Morgen 13 Uhr ab LA


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Februar 2011)

@Mr Nice:

HIMBEERSAHNE, ohne uns?

Du fährst jettz nur noch aleine und wir sperren dich hier aus.

cu morgen HI...

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (19. Februar 2011)

Nabend

Gadernheim ging ganz gut ab  der drop wurde eingeweiht 

ich denke dass ich morgen nachmittag bei entsprechendem wetter nochmal fahren geh!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (19. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Himbeersahne gab es nicht, aber Pizza mit leckerem Weinchen und leckere Muffins zum Nachtisch. 
Die Einweihung des neuen Backofens

Na das hat aber auch zum alleine fahren gereicht. 
Trotz dem war's eine richtig geile Runde.

@LarsLipp,
ich habe es wirklich nicht all zu weit aber die Zeit war doch ein bisschen zu kurz. Im Alter dauert halt alles etwas länger und der (Draht-) Esel braucht auch noch Streicheleinheiten bevor er benutzt werden kann.

Gruß und hoffe auf ein baldiges wiedersehen .


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Februar 2011)

Hi,

@open Air: So alt bist du auch wieder nicht, auch wenn es so aussieht. Das streicheln kann man ja auch nach der Runde machen. Ist meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller. (z.B. Kette ölen). OK, ansonsten streichel ich ja mein Rad nicht so dolle. Aber ich habe wieder die Kettenbürste benutzt. Die hält jetzt bestimmt 4 Jahre bei der Pflege. Zum Geburtstag brauch ich dann aber wieder Kettenöl.

Mich hat's gestern ein wenig (nicht wirklich ) erwischt. Hab die Erkältung aber mit 4 Bier, 4 Spritz ganz gut in den Griff bekommen.

Für nächste Woche wieder radeln oder doch mal in die Berge. Aber es sieht immer noch nicht nach Schnee aus: Radeln ist angesagt.

Vieleicht ja schon am Freitag Nachmittag...

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## open-air (20. Februar 2011)

@LarsLipp,

danke für die Blumen.

Putzen nach der Runde ist Standard.

Da waren noch ein paar Schrauben locker und die Dämpfung musste ich noch einstellen.

Mit einer etwas feinfühligeren Fahrweise (die immer noch gelernt werden will) verjage ich jetzt keine Karnickel, etc. mehr .

Wenn sich das Wetter so hält brauchst Du nicht in die Berge .


sWE

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Februar 2011)

@LarsLipp
Wie kränklich und desh. nicht in HI (und ich hatte extra für dich ein Stück HimbeerSahne dabei...)!?! Weichei

@Open-Air
Pizza und Wein ist auch gut.  Wann warst du gestern unterwegs``? Hat dir der breitere Lenker getaugt??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (20. Februar 2011)

brrr war ganz schön kalt heut


----------



## open-air (20. Februar 2011)

Brrr,

bei diesem Hundswetter heute war auch Indoor-Training angesagt.
Will ja keinen Rückfall erleiden.

@Mr. Nice,
bin erst später gefahren, so gegen 15:00 bis 17:30.
Hatte noch ein bisschen Renovierungsarbeiten erledigt, war sowieso zu spät dran.
Habe mich dauernd verschaltet da ich die Ganganzeige abmontieren musste.
Aber zur Belohnung ein geiles Feeling und mehr Kontrolle erhalten. => Lenker super 

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Februar 2011)

@Micro767
Respekt, wie ihr euren Trainingsplan auch bei solch einem miesen Wetter durchzieht

@Open-Air
15.30 Uhr waren wir schon lange wieder zu Hause

Freut mich, dass der Lenker dir taugt. Nix mehr am Hörnchen hängen bleiben in "Canada 2"

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (22. Februar 2011)

hat wer kurzfristig lust ne runde zu drehen, das wetter is der hammer!!! fahr in ner halben stunde denk ich


----------



## Micro767 (22. Februar 2011)

Ach hast Du´s gut ! Ich fahr auch aber mit dem Auto nach Regensburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Februar 2011)

Lust hätte ich bei dem Wetter auch aber leider ist heute langer Dienstag und ich komme vor 18.00 Uhr hier nicht raus.... viel. gibt`s ja morgen nochmal so ein Wetter. Dann wäre ich am Start

Viel Spass heute im Wald.

@Micro767
Was geht den in Regensburg?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (22. Februar 2011)

ohne Worte

schaffe, schaffe ..... 

Alle denen die dieses herliche Wetter draußen und noch im Wald genießen können viel spaß.

gruß

open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (22. Februar 2011)

war ziemlich geil  schon verdammt trocken! war leider allein unterwegs, deshalb nur fuchstrail gefahren

morgen hab ich leider keine zeit, hab bis halb 5 schule und danach noch einiges zu erledigen, eventuell am donnerstag, und dann auf jeden fall am wochenende, soll ja schön war werden 

gruß christian


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Februar 2011)

Schön warm Du willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass du 5° C als warm empfindest?!?

Ich werde, denke ich, heute mittag mal ne Runde drehen da für morgen und Samstag Regen angekündigt wurde. Ob der dann auch allerd. kommt sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt.

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (23. Februar 2011)

ja verdammt irgendwas hat sich da geändert, ich könnt kotzen, regen! wie gesagt heut mittag hab ich leider keine zeit :/ ich hab so verdammt bock zu fahren...wünsch dir viel spaß!

gruß christian


----------



## Tribal84 (23. Februar 2011)

War heute super zu fahren ..
ziemlich kalt aufm Meli dafür gingen die Trails schon wieder ganz gut ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (23. Februar 2011)

ich war auf Kundenbesuch und hab beim Stadler dort noch ein HAC 4 Gehäuse bekommen


----------



## Micro767 (23. Februar 2011)

soll zwar regnen aber wenn nicht ...

wer radelt dann


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Februar 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> War heute super zu fahren ..
> ziemlich kalt aufm Meli dafür gingen die Trails schon wieder ganz gut ..



Die Trails am Meli waren spitze aber dafür hat jemand am Trail TM und unterer Fuchstrail gemeint uns Bäume in den Weg legen zu müssen bzw. die unteren Kicker zu zerstören

Wenn ich so einen dabei mal erwische dann gibt`s aber ordenl. was auf die Fr*****!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## yam13 (24. Februar 2011)

Von dem Fuchtrail hab ich schon viel gehört. Ist der sehr anpsruchsvoll oder kommt da jeder runte der Fahrrad fahren kann? 

Um folgende Antworten zu meiden. Runter kommt man immer... ist klar


----------



## ChrisChros (24. Februar 2011)

aber nicht am "großen" fuchstrail oder?

@yam13: also es gibt 2 fuchstrails, der untere ist für jeden fahrbar, sind nur ganz kleine sprünge und die kann man umfahren, der "große" besteht im oberen teil aus 7 sprüngen die so 2-8m ca weit sind...also eher nichts für jeden...weiter unten kommt noch eine sehr steile passage mit 2 drops, auch ziemlich anspruchsvoll

gruß christian


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Februar 2011)

@Chris-Chros
Bin nur den unteren gefahren. Keine Ahnung ob sie/er auch im großen gewütet haben

Mich ko**** das trotzdem an!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (24. Februar 2011)

So langsam bin ich echt verwirrt, hat sich soviel getan oder steh ich eben auf der Leitung?

Es gibt einen Fuchstrail 1 & 2 und einen klein Kanada 1 & 2, häää? 

Das schon wieder auf den Trails rumgewütet wird ist doch *******, ich würde auch mal gerne die entsprechenden Leute auf frischer Tat ertappen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Februar 2011)

Nee, es gibt eigentl. nur einen "Fuchstrail". Ich hab nur vom unteren "Fuchstrail" gesprochen, da ich der Meinung war, dass dann die anderen hier wissen welchen Trail ich damit meine.

Canada II ist ja eigentl. nur die Verlängerung vom ersten. Also auch nix neues.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (24. Februar 2011)

Meine Holde ist im Haushalt auf die Nase, ne auf die Hüfte gefallen und kann ein paar Wochen kein Rad mehr fahren.

Also stehen an den nächsten Wochenenden keine Flachlandtouren mehr an !


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Februar 2011)

Wie war das nochmal mit die meisten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt..... dann mal Grüsse und natürl. gute Besserung.

Gruss
chris

Ps. Da wird`s doch Zeit für das 18 jährige russische bunga-bunga Au pair


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (24. Februar 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Nee, es gibt eigentl. nur einen "Fuchstrail". Ich hab nur vom unteren "Fuchstrail" gesprochen, da ich der Meinung war, dass dann die anderen hier wissen welchen Trail ich damit meine.
> 
> Canada II ist ja eigentl. nur die Verlängerung vom ersten. Also auch nix neues.
> 
> ...



???
ICH weiß es immer noch nicht? Meinst Du den M-Werk-Trail??
In der Tat gibt es nur EINEN Fuchstrail, wo der anfängt ist klar, das Ende ist der Lenker-Drop wenn man will, aber der ist ja auch der Ausgang vom M-Werk-Trail. 
So, Yam13,  alles klar? 
Sobald sich hier 3 weitere Freiwillige melden, können wir gerne die M-Werk Kicker sanieren. In 2 Stunden ist das gelaufen.

Und wenn es über 10° hat sieht man mich auch wieder auf'm Bike...


----------



## yam13 (24. Februar 2011)

yo!achim schrieb:


> So, Yam13,  alles klar?



ähm nein....  da hilft echt nur mal mitfahren.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Februar 2011)

Hi,

@Holde: gute Besserung: wie ist das denn passiert. Meine Holde hat es letzte WWoche auf den Steiss gehauen. War danach ja lustig. Die wollt nen Dopsball für die Katz wegkicken...

Von daher: Lieber im Wald auf die Fresse fallen.

Darfst du dann 2 Runden in den Wald? Oder musst du die Holde plfegen?

Wenn das Wetter morgen passt dreh ich ne Runde! Gaaaanz sicher. Sieht aber nicht danach aus

Na dann bis demnächst bei gutem Wetter...

LarsLipp


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (24. Februar 2011)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Sobald sich hier 3 weitere Freiwillige melden, können wir gerne die M-Werk Kicker sanieren. In 2 Stunden ist das gelaufen.



 Ich meld mich mal....


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Februar 2011)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> Ich meld mich mal....



Wenn`s von der Zeit her passt bin ich auch mit dabei......

@Yo!achim
Ob jetzt F oder M- Trail is doch wurscht Du weisst doch welchen ich meine!!

Das mir den 10° is doch jetzt aber ein Spass oder`?? Oder scheint es wirkl. zu stimmen, dass das Kälteempfinden mim Alter so extrem zu nimmt??

@LarsLipp
Morgen soll`s doch trocken bleiben. Von mir aus können wir gegen 15.00 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Gerne auch mal wieder ne andere Richtung als Ohly Turm/Melibokus....

Edith sagt: Morgen soll das Wetter besser als heute werden!!

@Yam13
Yiep, mitfahren is da das einzig wahre


----------



## open-air (24. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend,

1st.
@Mircos767's Holde: gute Besserung!


Morgen 15:00 is nicht. Der Tag nennt sich zwar Freitag ises aber nicht.

Geht was am Sa. ? - vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit -.

@Yo!achim
die 10° hatten wir aber schon.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

@Mr Nice: wo willst du denn hin? Ich kenne ja nur den einen Weg. Zum Glück hab ich ja Dich!
Spass beiseite: schauen wir mal, im Moment regnet es ja nicht.

Für morgen früh sieht es ja auch noch gut aus: sollen wir so ab 8:30 starten in Fehlheim? OK: 11:00 Fehlheim und entsprechend 11:15 Rathaus!

Open Air: Holt euch doch Aufbackbrötchen

Na schauen wir mal.

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Februar 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Mr Nice: wo willst du denn hin?



Erst bergauf und dann bergab

Spass beiseite: Hemsberg- Krehberg und zurück. Bin ich glaube ich jetzt seit bestimmt einem Jahr nicht mehr gefahren....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich glaub das wird es richtig Matschig? Oder etwa nicht?

mfg

LL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Februar 2011)

Ich würde behaupten auch nicht schlimmer als am Ohly Turm.......

Lass uns später mal kurz telefonieren.

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (25. Februar 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Open Air: Holt euch doch Aufbackbrötchen
> 
> LarsLipp


 
Das ist eine etwas zu lange Geschichte um sie hier zu beschreiben

Wir sind mit der Planung ja noch früh dran und wie sieht es mit dem Gegenvorschlag 12:15 am Rathaus aus?

@LarsLipp, das Frühjahr naht und es ist auch schon wieder 
länger hell

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Februar 2011)

Das mit dem länger hell stimmt aber lt. Wetterbericht http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html soll`s ab 13.00 Uhr ein bißchen Regen geben.

Bin von daher auch eher für eine frühe/frühere Startzeit. Zumal ich dann wenigstens nachmittags noch einkaufen gehen kann.

@Micro767
Wie schaut`s bei dir Uhrzeittechnisch aus``??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

na ich denk die Zeit steht mit 11:15. Schau halt mal ob du es schaffst
Bei 12:15 ist der Nachmittag dann kurz, so hat jeder seine Vorlieben...
OK, ich bin eh die Ausnahme (am Wochenende), mir wird die Zeit vom Frühstück zum radeln zu kurz...

Gruß

LL


----------



## open-air (25. Februar 2011)

Ei Leut,

'nen alten Mann so zu hetzen, ich geb alles.

Bekomme ich wenigstens das akademische 1/4 als Toleranz obendrauf?

Ich hab auch wirklich nicht abgeschrieben (nur mal ja gesagt)

Gruß bis morgen

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (25. Februar 2011)

11 Uhr Fehle, hab schon angefangen zu richten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2011)

HI,


welches akademisches 1/4tel? Ist doch 1/4tel nach 11:00.
Richte dich doch einfach auf 11:00 Uhr, dann passt es genau!

Dann bis morgen

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich könnt ja vieleicht mal einen Weckdienst einrichten?
Hat jemand interesse? Samstag locker ab 7:30 möglich: ein persönlicher Weckanruf... 

Bis gleich 

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Februar 2011)

@Open-Air
Psssst, eigentl. ist erst 11.30 Uhr Abfahrt am Rathaus, da LarsLipp u. Mirco767 mich immer ne viertel Std. früher als die anderen an den Treffpunkt bestellen. Hab näml. auch ne eingebaute akad. Viertelstunde 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

seh ich anders: 11:15 ist Treffpunkt plus 5 Minuten.

Find das ab und an schon nervig, wenn alle immer warten müssen. Aber das Problem hab ich auch zu Hause...

Genug geschwafelt, jetzt geht es ja gleich los, mal noch ein Brötchen schmieren und den Rucksack packen.

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Februar 2011)

Ja,ja is ja schon gut

Bis gleich.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Mr Nice bekommt jetzt ne Stunde vor Abfahrt Internetverbot, dann passt es.

Leider gab es keine Himbersahne: Nur Capucino Torte, Rhabarber und Käse Pfirsich Torte...


----------



## open-air (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich hatte es trotzdem als Erster geschafft.
Zieleinlauf 11:13 Uhr

@LarsLip,
[Klugscheißmodus on

11:22 sind aber nicht 5 sondern 7 min.

Klugscheißmodus off]

Himbeersahne ist aber auch bei mir nicht als Belohnung aufgefahren worden aber

(Da sollte eigentlich das Bild sein)

Ein Hoch auf die Schwiegermama 


Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Februar 2011)

@LarsLipp
Hmmmmmmh, das sieht verdammt lecker aus Dafür wäre ich sogar noch bis Fehlheim gefahren

@ioen-air
Und welchen Kuchen gab`s bei dir??

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (26. Februar 2011)

Schokolade mit Birne und Guss oben drauf.

Wie zum Henker fügt man Bilder ein


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ja, 7 Minuten sind dann ja nur 2 Minuten zu späth..

Hr. open Air hetzt sich ab und Mr Nice surft noch im Internet.

Wir geben Ihm die 15 Minuten, wenn er die Fakel mitbringt.

Morgen sieht es wohl tatsächlich nach Regen aus Es gilt wie immer: IMMER das schöne Wetter nutzen!

Na dann bis zum nächsten Weekend

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (26. Februar 2011)

Gude,

war mit yo!achim am Toten Mann und Meli unterwegs, leider haben wir nicht mehr so gutes Wetter gehabt und es war ziemlich matschig, war aber trotzdem top!

also der Mamorit-Werk-Trail und der Fuchtrail sind beide frei! ich weiß nicht wo da was blockiert ist  nur auf dem Weg zwischen Mamorit Trail und Fuchstrail liegtn umgestürzter Baum

wer fummelt eig am Fuchstrail rum?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Februar 2011)

@open-air
Auch nicht schlecht!!

Bei mir gab`s "nur" einen Marmorkuchen. Na gut jede Woche Himbeersahne würde auch ansetzen

@LarsLipp
Komm so viel später als du war ich doch auch nicht da. 

@ChrisChros
Matchig?? Nö, matschig war`s gestern am Krehberg Dagegen war`s heute ja schon fast wieder "staub" trocken

@Yo!achim
Wie heute unterwegs?? Wir hatten doch gar keine 10°....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (26. Februar 2011)

wir hatten doch gar keine +10°C 

Also ! Die Verspätungen sind die meinigen, behalte mir das Recht vor mit dem längsten Anfahrtsweg ein paar Minuten Toleranz zu haben  

Na vielleicht bleibt es morgen doch noch trocken.


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2011)

Hier unser LarsLipp heute, ne gestern beim üben


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2011)

und hier Mr.Nice

oder auch nicht


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2011)

sche... Wetter


----------



## ChrisChros (27. Februar 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Hier unser LarsLipp heute, ne gestern beim üben



yay, gefällt mir  wart ihr in der rinne?


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2011)

Jep,schade das ich die Bilder von Mr.Nice nicht online bekomme


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Februar 2011)

HAHAHHA,

jetzt lach ich mich kaputt: @Micro probier es doch nochmal in 15 Minuten...

Nee, ich hab noch nix getrunken. Sorry Mr Nice, das musste jetzt sein.

Nächsten Samstag bin ich auf der Cebit, da hoff ich auf Sonnenschein am Sonntag.

Und wenn es in 2 Wochen Schnee hat: ab in die Berge!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2011)

geht net 

aber ich hab mal ein paar Bilder auf nen USB Stick geschoben und wenn ich jetzt noch an den Dachträger beim nächsten mal denke


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2011)

aber jetzt


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Februar 2011)

@chris-chros
Yiep, waren mal wieder in der Rinne

@Micro767
Na, geht doch 

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (27. Februar 2011)

Das sah auch in echt gut aus.

Mr. Nice, LarsLipp: suuuuper

@Micro767,
wir gehen mal getarnt üben, dann hüpfen wir beim nächsten Mal mit, oder?

Gruß
open-air


----------



## starvald (27. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend Allerseits!

Kurze Vorstellung: Ich wohne seit einem halben Jahr in Heppenheim, weil ich für eine "größere Bensheimer Firma" arbeite  Da ich 4 Monate lang jeden Tag mit dem Bike von Kirschhausen (HP) hin + zurück gefahren bin, habe ich Spass am Mountainbiken gefunden. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein uraltes ungefedertes MTB, bekomme Ende März aber ein neues!

Seid ihr hier im Thread eine "intime" Kerngruppe, oder Fahrer aller Coleur? Darf man sich einfach mal so anschließen?? Fahre zur Zeit so 2x / Woche für 1-2 Std., bin also Anfänger. Vom Fahrerprofil würde mich schöne Touren mit schnellen Abfahrten eher interessieren als 8m Sprünge ;-) 

Grüße,
Nicolas


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2011)

Bei uns darf jeder mit fahren !

Einfach hier mit lesen und sich anschließen 

Hoffe das es kommenden Samstag wieder besseres Wetter geben wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. Februar 2011)

Hi,

na klar darf hier (fast) jeder mit. Wir sind da offen für alles. So lange die schnellen Abfahrten nicht auf Asphalt sind, schau hier rein und komm zum Treffpunkt.

Wir sind eine bunte Gruppe: vom Alter und auch vom Fahrkönnen her. 
Falls dich hier jemand für ne Gravity Session verabredet, bleibst du aber besser zu Hause

Na dann bis demnächst 

LarsLipp

PS: Welche großen Firmen gibt es in Bensheim? Was im Dental Bereich?


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Februar 2011)

@starvald
Willkommen und wie die anderen bereits geschrieben haben einfach zum Treffpunkt kommen und mitfahren

Was gibt`s für ein neues Rad??

@LarsLipp
Du tippst auf Sirona?? Hmh, mein Tipp wäre SAP oder Tyco.....

Wie fühlen sich eigentl. deine Oberschenkel so an?? Meine sind nach gestern ganz schön fertig!! 

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (28. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

super Wetter heute und wieder bleibt nur aus dem Fenster sehen und vom nächsten Ziel träumen (... der Hupser...)

Noch ein Beitrag zur Firmenspekulation, Suzuki gibt es auch noch.

Das Rad, vielleicht ein Canyon 

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2011)

Stichwort Oberschenkel, mein rechter ist ganz schön BLAU und druck empfindlich


----------



## starvald (28. Februar 2011)

moin!

danke für den warmen empfang!

zur firma: dentalbereich ist schon ganz gut getroffen ;-) ich gehöre zum seelenlosen heer der allmorgendlich den bensheimer verkehr verstopfenden mitarbeiter.

fahrrad wird ein konfiguriertes votec v.sr mit rock shox lyrik (oder totem?), formula the one 203/203, schaltung komplett the saint, rock shox reverb und 2.35 fat alberts.

da ich in heppenheim wohne, fahre ich am WE meistens auch dort rum. meine hausrunde geht über juhöhe, kirschhause/odenwaldschule und wieder durch die city zurück (im sommer eisdiele 

in bensheim bin ich  noch nie gefahren.

gruß,
Nicolas


----------



## open-air (28. Februar 2011)

@starvald,
Hallo, schön, das habe ich auch schon mal konfiguriert.
Bin gespannt wie Du zufrieden bist.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Februar 2011)

Das Votec v.sr kannte ich noch gar nicht. Sieht nice aus!!

Und vorallem für den Preis. Welchen LRS hast du genommen?? Ich würde wahrs. dort ne Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air nehmen wenn du schon zu FA tendierst. 

Als Bremse hätte ich aber die Elixir CR der The One vorgezogen. Hab beide zu Hause und finde die Italienerin gelegentl. ganz schön zickig

Na, dann mal viel Spass mit dem Rad u. mal schauen wie`s Votec so mit angekündigten Lieferzeiten hält...

@Micro767
Kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass dein Oberschenkel nach dem Abflug blau ist. War ja auch mit die einzige Stelle die keinen Schutz hatte

Gute Besserung!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## starvald (28. Februar 2011)

> Und vorallem für den Preis. Welchen LRS hast du genommen?? Ich würde  wahrs. dort ne Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air nehmen wenn du schon zu  FA tendierst.



Ich hab nicht soviel ahnung von den parts :-/ Hier mal die Auflistung aus der Email von Votec:



> Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air
> Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
> Laufrad: DT Swiss E 2000
> Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
> ...



Ich habe mir am WE bei Bike'n Style noch Helm, Handschuhe und Hose gekauft (ich hätte fast nen Schock bekommen, was so ein Helm kostet!!!). Der Typ dort hat Deine Skepsis gegenüber der Formula bestätigt. Jetzt bin ich natürlich verunsichert. Evtl. umbestellen auf die CR?

Gruß,
Nicolas


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Februar 2011)

Hmh, gute Frage.... welches Modell ist es denn bei der The One?? 2009 oder 2010??

Frage desh. da Sie die Hebel bei der 2010 geändert haben und ich diese von der Ergonomie nicht mehr so toll finde. Dafür sollen die neuen allerdings auch mehr Bremskraft bei weniger Handkraft aufbringen...

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...he-one.201716.d_odc_produkt_testbericht.2.htm (Hebel 2009)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...he-one.485714.d_odc_produkt_testbericht.2.htm (Hebel 2010)

Das MTB Magazin hat im übrigen genau andere Erfahrungen als ich mit der CR gemacht...
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/mtb-parts-und-equipment-im-dauertest.415285.2.htm?skip=8

Wandernder Druckpunkt oder Hebel lässt sich komplett durchziehen hatte ich näml. bisher nur bei der Italienerin.

Ich würde die Bremse (The One) also erst mal fahren. Solltest du im ersten halben Jahr Probleme damit haben, hast du ja immer noch die Gewährleistung auf die du dich berufen kannst.

Bei uns in der Runde fahren außerdem Open-air und Martin187 beide die The One ohne ähnl. Probleme. Viel. hab ich ja auch einfach nur ein Montagsmodell erwischt

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Februar 2011)

du hast zu viel zeit bei der arbeit oder 

auuuuauauau was ein wetter, geht wer fahren? ich hätte ab 4 Zeit, ich glaube ich werd des durchziehn auch wenns dann stressig wird

@starvald: willkommen  ja der bikekram kommt teuer, aber grad bei den helmen gibts große unterschiede...welchen hast du denn bestellt?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starvald (28. Februar 2011)

hi!

zum glück sind hier inna firma auch keine "wichtigen" seiten gesperrt :-D

helm hab ich mir nen troy lee D2 geholt: 260
dazu ne platzangst hose für 90 und handschuhe für 35

der bike'n style typ meinte übr., dass er eigentlich canyon und votec leute eiskalt ausm laden schmeisst, wenn sie mit ihren kisten reinkommen. er hat dann voll gegen den direktvertrieb abgelassen. ich mein, ich kanns verstehen, aber als kunde freut man sich natürlic wenn es so günstig wie möglich ist.

da ich aber 400 bei ihm gelassen habe, darf ich auch mal mit meinem votec kommen, meinte er :-D


----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2011)

Notfalls können wir Dir auch sehr gute Händler in der Umgebeung dagen denen es egal ist welche Marke Du bringst


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Februar 2011)

naja gut also troy lee ist halt auch so mit das teuerste was es gibt  man bekommt auch schon ab 150 nette helme


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Februar 2011)

Aber dafür auch schon sehr geil

@chrischros
Lust und Zeit hätte ich schon aber meine Beine machen da heute nicht mit. Da das Wetter ja aber die gesamte Woche anhalten soll können wir z.B. Mittwoch Mittag mal ins Auge fassen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ja, ich wär heut auch gern gefahren, zumal ich die Woche über ja dann noch ein wenig beschäftigt bin. Egal.

Den laden find ich ja cool, da hast du ja Glück gehabt, das er dich nicht nicht rausgeschmissen hat. Dann verdient er ja gar nichts mehr. Man Oh man und dann beschweren sich die Händler auch noch, dass die nix verdienen.
Warum sagt er nicht einfach: tolles Rad, wenn du ein Problem hast kann ich das auch reparieren... Er hat keine Garantien zu erbringen.

Den Laden werd ich Meiden, danke für den Tipp.

Egal: hoffentlich kommt dein Radl bald, dass du auch den Helm mal nutzen kannst. (Hoffentlich brauchst du ihn nicht)

Bis die Tage

LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Februar 2011)

@Mr.Nice: mittwoch is leider schlecht, hab bis halb 5 schule...donnerstag evtl.


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Februar 2011)

@ChrisChros
Donnerstag mal schauen. Da steht normal eigentl. immer HI im Sportpark auf dem Plan.

@all
Wie schaut`s bei euch am Mittwoch Nachmittag so gegen 16.00 Uhr mit ner kl. Runde aus?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich komm eh nicht vor 16:30 auf dem Büro


----------



## open-air (1. März 2011)

Hallo 

würde liebend gerne Fahren, muß aber "leider" arbeiten und bis ich in Richtung unserer geliebten Hügel komme ist es bestimmt frühestens 17:00 Uhr.

@LarsLipp,
stimme Dir zu, so bescheuert kann man als selbständiger Händler doch nicht sein. Zeigt uns nur, daß die Gewinnspannen doch zu groß sein müssen.

@starvald,
die Formula The One ab 2010 konnte ich noch nicht fahren. Nach meiner Erfahrung benötigst Du viel Gefühl um den Druckpunkt zu finden da die Bremse gerade mit 203er Scheiben äußerst bissig wirkt. Ich habe bei Avid Elixir CR ein besseres Gefühl für den Druckpunkt, benötige aber gerade in steileren Passagen zwei Finger um eine ähnliche Bremswirkung erzielen zu können. 
Ersatzteile für eine Formula sind teuer und nicht immer schnell zu bekommen. Ich müßte aber auch schwer überlegen ob ich eine aktuelle The One oder Elixir CR nehme.

... vorbeugend: steil ist relativ und ich bremse halt noch gerne und viel ...


Gruß

open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starvald (1. März 2011)

hi,

ich habe den eindruck, dass ich den o.g. händler nochmal ins rechte licht rücken muss: 

von meiner warte aus kann ich nur sagen, dass der inhaber dort sehr, sehr kompetent ist und weiss, wovon er spricht. er hat sich auch eine stunde zeit genommen, um mir viele sachen zu erklären. ganz wichtig für mich war, dass ich nicht den eindruck habe, in einer x-beliebigen fahrradwerkstatt für hollandräder zu sein, sondern in einem laden, der wirklich auf downhill spezialisiert ist. und das gefühl ist absolut rübergekommen! da macht jemand seinen job nicht nur um geld zu verdienen, sondern weil sein herzblut drin steckt.

und wenn jemand mit emotionen an seinen beruf herangeht, dann kann es eben auch mal vorkommen, dass man irrational reagiert und/oder handelt. und genau das ist glaube ich der fall gewesen. und letztlich stimmt es doch auch: wenn von heute jeder kunde beim koblenzer oder den siegener direktvertrieb kaufen würde: die händler könnten alle dicht machen. und dann würden die schlangen für reparaturen, zubehör etc. echt lang werden!

die wahrheit liegt glaube ich -wie so oft- irgendwo in der mitte.

gruß,
nicolas


----------



## Micro767 (1. März 2011)

Irgendwo dazwischen wird sie liegen, da hast Du recht

Dennoch muss es einem Händler schon gut gehen wenn er zahlende Kunden wieder wegschicken kann aber sicherlich wird auch er genau wie andere Händler dann über das I-net und die Preise dort schimpfen.

usw usw usw

da liebe ich meine Werkstatt, da wird jedem geholfen und er ist mir nicht böse wenn ich was im I-net kaufe


----------



## Micro767 (1. März 2011)

Samstag hab ich nicht ganz so viel Zeit, von daher wie schaut es aus ?

11 Uhr Rathaus ?


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2011)

Ha,

das ist ja lustig, jetzt binich einmal nicht da und es geht noch früher los...

Sonntag dann 12:30!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## open-air (1. März 2011)

Hallo ??!

ach, da war doch was mit 15min.
Mr.Nice, Du fährst doch sicher mit?!

Dann packe ich das ja, bin dann um 11:13Uhr am Rathaus


Gruß

open-air


----------



## Miss.June (1. März 2011)

hej. mädels! 

ich wäre evtl. am Sonntag auch mit am Start - wie schaut eure Tourplanung aus?

Kann ich mich anschließen? 

Die Jule ist einigermaßen fit und das Rad *hust* ...ähm ja auch, selbstverständlich! 

grüßle in die Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (1. März 2011)

Ich muss erst klären ob wir Sonntag überhaupt da sind oder noch in der Pfalz ohne Rad


----------



## Micro767 (2. März 2011)

Sonntag 12:30 Uhr ab Fehle könnte doch klappen


----------



## ChrisChros (3. März 2011)

Sers,

geht heut noch wer fahren? bin mit Ben unterwegs, ca ab 16 uhr

gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. März 2011)

@chrischros
Heute nicht, war gestern und wollte evtl. morgen Mittag fahren.

Heute steht HI auf dem Programm.

Euch viel Spass, das Wetter und die Bedingungen im Wald sind optimal!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (3. März 2011)

ich will auch ! ! !


----------



## open-air (3. März 2011)

Ich will hier raus, ich will auch
Sitze hier im langweiligen Meeting und guck richtung Melibokus.
Die Aussicht ist vielversprechend.

Viel Spaß allen die Fahren gehen -- können ---


Was ist mit Sa?


----------



## Micro767 (4. März 2011)

Ich halte noch mal fest:

Samstag 11 Uhr Rathaus
Sonntag 12:30 Uhr Rathaus


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. März 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass das morgen bei mir auch passt Nur warum so früh??

@Micro767
Wir können uns auch bei mir treffen und dann zusammen zum Rathaus fahren. Dann hätte Open- Air auch seine 13min.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (4. März 2011)

Ich muss morgen noch nach Speyer und meine Holde will so früh los wie es nur geht, ursprünglich wollten wir ja mit dem Rad am Samstag hin und am Sonntag zurück aber sie kann sich ja immer noch nicht bewegen.


----------



## yam13 (4. März 2011)

Wie weh das tut bei dem Wetter die ganze Woche im Büro zu sitzen und zu Hause wartet das Drahtesel...
Aber heute is Freitag. 13 Uhr Feierabend und dann geht`s ab. Yehaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (4. März 2011)

*grml* vor 16:30 komm ich hier nicht raus


----------



## open-air (4. März 2011)

sagt an!
Sa. 11:15 Rathaus ok?!


----------



## Micro767 (4. März 2011)

ok

bin 11 Uhr bei Mr.Nice


----------



## ChrisChros (4. März 2011)

wenns hinhaut bin ich auch um 11:15 am rathhaus!

gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2011)

Hi,

hier in Hannover hat es gecshneit über Nacht. OK nur ein mm.

Viel spass Euch beim Radln und hoffentlich kann ich morgen ne Runde drehen.

LL


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. März 2011)

@LarsLipp
Sicher. dass das Schnee und nicht irgend ein anderes weißes Zeug war

Hier bei uns gibt`s schon seit Tagen nur eins..... Sonnenschein pur

@Micro767
Passt!!

@all
Treffpunkt ist dann 11.15 Uhr am Rathaus.

Gruss
chris


----------



## smarty281 (5. März 2011)

*SCOTT GANG BATTLE

*Das Salzburger Land wird vom 08.-10. Juli 2011 wieder zum Mekka der  internationalen Downhill- und Freeride-Szene. Die zweite Auflage des  SCOTT GANG BATTLE wird auch beim DAKINE FREERIDE Festivals Saalbach  Hinterglemm 2011 den sportlichen Höhepunkt bilden. Der Massendownhill am  Schattberg wird im Jahr 2011 wiedermals das einzige Rennen dieser Art  im deutschsprachigen Raum sein. 

Hat jemand Lust??? Hab mich grad Angemeldet


----------



## Miss.June (5. März 2011)

@smarty281 - kann man sich da auch als zuschauer anschließen, würd gern mal so nen wettbewerb anschauen  

oder kann mir jemand nen link schicken wo evtl. hier in der nähe welche stattfinden ? 

grüßle jule


----------



## Micro767 (5. März 2011)

Bisher sind wir 2 Mädels und 3 Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smarty281 (5. März 2011)

Miss.June schrieb:


> @smarty281 - kann man sich da auch als zuschauer anschließen, würd gern mal so nen wettbewerb anschauen
> 
> oder kann mir jemand nen link schicken wo evtl. hier in der nähe welche stattfinden ?
> 
> grüßle jule



Klar kannst du das. Also ich fahre vom 7-10.07.2011 runter und hab noch platz für 2 Personen und 1 Bike. 
@ Micro: Angemeldet???


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. März 2011)

smarty281 schrieb:


> Klar kannst du das. Also ich fahre vom 7-10.07.2011 runter und hab noch platz für 2 Personen und 1 Bike.
> @ Micro: Angemeldet???



Damm, vom 07. - 10.07 ist Familytreffen am Bodemsee.... 

@Micro767
Nette Runde heute Und vorallem die erste Runde dieses Jahr die über 1100hm bei nicht einmal 30 km hatte

Morgen denke ich bin ich nicht am Start.

Gruss
chris


----------



## kleiner Onkel (5. März 2011)

Was die Runde heute anging kann ich mich nur anschließen...
Ein wirklich schöner Tag...

BTW: Bilder/Filmchen sind auf nem Server abgelegt, wenn ihr mir eure email-adressen zukommen laßt, schalte ich euch frei


----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2011)

Hi,

soo, wieder im Lande. Wenn es klappt dann morgen HI und ab 12:30 ne Runde radeln.
TM und Meli!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (6. März 2011)

Hi,


meine Bonchien sind ganz schön belegt: ich glaub ich geh nur bei Sonnenschein radeln. Jetzt erstmal HI und dann schauen wir mal...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (6. März 2011)

Hi,

bin raus für heut! Bis nächste Woche.

LL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (6. März 2011)

Schade !

Sind dennoch zu 5´t


----------



## EagleEye (6. März 2011)

hmmm ich glaub ich komm heute mal mit 12:30 am Rathaus?


----------



## Micro767 (6. März 2011)

Klar doch ! 

Die Truppe heute ist total zusammen gewürfelt und auch die Leistungslevels sind bunt gemischt


----------



## open-air (6. März 2011)

Viel Spaß!
Das Wetter ist ja super geworden.
Ich bin leider für 12:30 raus, Familienzwänge...

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (6. März 2011)

Ich meld mich noch kurzfristig an


----------



## ChrisChros (10. März 2011)

Nabend,

hat wer lust morgen nachmittag fahren zu gehn? hab schulfrei  hab ab 15 Uhr zeit

Gruß Christian


----------



## Micro767 (10. März 2011)

Freitags Mittag ach was wäre das schön ! 

Wie schaut´s Samstag aus ? Ne Tour wie letzten Samstag wäre echt toll ! 

k.A. ob ich Sonntag in der Lage sein werde zu biken


----------



## ChrisChros (10. März 2011)

also samstag kommt auf die uhrzeit an, 11 Uhr eher nicht wegen 

wenn dann meld ich mich denk ich kurzfristig


----------



## SRX-Prinz (11. März 2011)

Achtung aufgepasst :
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/lautertal_lindenfels/20110311_mmm0000001352173.html


----------



## LarsLipp (11. März 2011)

Hi,

ich denke morgen 11:00 Uhr Fehlheim: dann können die Bensheimer Schlafmützen auch noch ne Runde länger schlafen!

Sven kommt auch mit, Micro: Sieht mal wieder nach ner schönen Runde aus!
@Joachim: Meinst du wir haben schon 10°? 

Heute schaue ich noch ob ich fahr oder nicht. Im Moment ist es mir noch zu trübe!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (11. März 2011)

@SRX-Prinz:
Unangenehme Entwicklung in der Gemeinde Lautertal! Hoffentlich nur Gedoehns.
codit


----------



## yo!achim (11. März 2011)

Morgen wird's reichlich über 10° hoffe ich, drehe aber ne Runde mit meiner Süßen im Flachen, kämpfe dafür mit dem Wind 
Werde heute Nachmittag biken gehn, sind jetzt schon 9° 
Jetzt ist erstmal Physio dran.

@ChrisChros
15.00 passt.


----------



## open-air (11. März 2011)

Hi,

Sa., auf alle Fälle, aber bitte nicht vor 11:15 Uhr
Gebt der Sonne auch eine Chance, die will doch auch dabei sein. 

@LarsLipp,
das haben wir uns auch redlich verdient


@SRX-Prinz,
steht auch heute im sehr einseitigen Zeitungs-Artikel.
Das teil sieht gut aus und ist auch toll gebaut (gehört in einen Bike-Park). Aber muß so im öfentlichen Wald übertrieben werden? Ergebnis ist ein wiederum übertreibender seine ruhe haben wollender politisch aktiver und nun kampfeslustiger Dr. ... .


----------



## Black_kite (11. März 2011)

@SRX-Prinz:

Das war ja klar, daß es soweit kommt. 
Die Strecke bei Knoden existiert schon mindestens seit der Jahrtausendwende - deswegen gab es nie Ärger. 

Nachdem dort recht ordentlich umgebaut wurde, war es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. 

Und zum Felsberg und der Argumentationsweise des Schmierblattes: 
Schade, daß die Biker die ruhesuchenden (zahlenden) Touristen verscheuchen, aber was ist mit den ruhesuchenden Bikern? 
Gedanklich verabschiede ich mich schonmal von der fetten Strecke bei Knoden und überlege mir Alternativen... 
Armseliges Deutschland.

PS: Man könnte ja versuchen, eine Art Legalisierungsverfahren (ähnlich zu dem der Rinne) zu starten...


----------



## LarsLipp (11. März 2011)

Hi,

na ich kenne die Stecke ja nicht. 
Ich bin eher dafür mal 4 Wochen nur noch die offiziellen WEge zu fahren. Aber dann mit richtig Speed. Dann erschrecken die Wanderer mal richt, wenn wir mit 60km/h auf den 2 m breiten Wegen fahren. Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gibt es ja nicht.

Vermeidet die Trails!

Man oh man, hoffentlich wirds kein großer blinder Aktionismuss. Da haben wir ja glück im voreden Teil des Odenwaldes.

Schauen wir mal.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (11. März 2011)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Achtung aufgepasst :
> http://www.morgenweb.de/region/lautertal_lindenfels/20110311_mmm0000001352173.html



Wieder schön unauffällig mitten auf den Wanderweg gebaut. Es gibt halt Deppen auf beiden Seiten...........

Zum Glück bin ich aus dem Alter raus und fahre nur noch Touren .


----------



## ChrisChros (11. März 2011)

sau behindert, der Bericht ist ja wohl mal so einseitig geschrieben! ich werd demnächst mal mim fotoapparat losziehen und ein paar schäden durch harvester etc dokumentieren  man weiß ja nie wie sich die sache entwickelt

@yo!achim: ich bin leider raus für heute...fühl mich ziemlich krank :/ wenn ich heut fahren geh lieg ich heut abend komplett flach

gruß christian


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. März 2011)

Black_kite schrieb:


> Armseliges Deutschland.
> 
> PS: Man könnte ja versuchen, eine Art Legalisierungsverfahren (ähnlich zu dem der Rinne) zu starten...



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen!! 

Mir steigt ganz schön die Galle wenn ich so was lesen muss vorallem is ja auch klar, dass für das Wild Biker viel gefährlicher als Jäger, Forstfahrzeuge und Hunde sind

Für mich sind damit ab heute auf Trails Wanderer, Jäger und Hr. Dr. Bar*** zum Abschuss freigegeben

"Wer den Wind sät wird den Sturm ernten"

Gruss
chris

@Yo!achim
Verabredest du dich jetzt eigentl. nur noch telefonisch?? Auf dem Meli sind`s im übrigen aber gerade erst 6,6 C!! 

@LarsLipp
Und wie schaut`s heute bei dir?? Am besten wir telefonieren nachher mal und machen was aus....


----------



## Flou (11. März 2011)

Servus,

durch den Zeitungsartikel bin ich heute mal aufgescheucht worden. Persönlich betreibe ich DH schon seit ca. 4 Jahren. Leider sehr selten 

Ich komme aus Schlierbach und habe die Idee zu einer permanenten FR/DH Strecke vom Krehberg richtung Schlierbach. Ich hatte vor geraumer Zeit schonmal mit dem Bürgermeister von Lindenfels sowie dem dortigen Tourismusbüro gesprochen, ob es denn möglich wäre etwas in dieser Richtung zu realisieren. Das ganze soll natürlich LEGAL geplant und umgesetzt werden.

Vorgeschlagen habe ich die Idee ebenfalls der IMS Schlierbachtal, welche vor Jahren schon CC Rennen im dortigen Wald veranstaltet hat.

Sowohl Stadt als auch die IMS waren von dem Vorschlag angetan. Da ich selbst im Vorstand der IMS war, bin ich davon überzeugt, das dass was werden könnte. Wenn dies der Fall wäre würde ich mich auch für eine DH Abteilung einsetzten um dort evtl. nach der etablierung der Strecke ein schönes DH Rennen zu veranstalten.

Leider verläuft dort oben der Nibelungensteig. Aber man könnte sich dort schon aus dem Weg gehen. Nun suche ich Mitstreiter, die mir bei der Planung der Strecke etwas helfen würden. 

Momentan habe ich leider etwas gesundheitliche Probleme weswegen ich mich erstmal um andere Dinge kümmern muss. 

Aber wer bereit wäre bei der Aktion mitzumachen, melde sich einfach hier.

P.S: Ich verstehe die "Jungspunte" die einfach irgendwo im Wald solche Northshores und Tables usw. bauen einfach nicht. Ist es denn so schwer mal auf die Gemeinde zu gehen und mal nett nach einer möglichkeit zu fragen??? Mit dem wilden gebaue macht ihr mehr kaputt als ihr denkt. Durch solche Aktionen werden die Legalisierungen von Strecken nur schwerer gemacht, da durch solche Zeitungsartikel die ganzen Jagdpächter, Wanderer, usw, nur noch sensibler auf "ihren" Wald reagieren.

Auch solche Aussagen wie, Wanderer sind für mich zum Abschuss frei gegeben... sind völlig überzogen und unbegründet. Wer nicht fähig ist mit den Forstbehörden und Ämtern zu reden, sollte am besten Rennrad fahren!
Auch die beschädigungen durch Harvester usw. sind nicht der Rede wert und müssen nicht extra dokumentiert werden. Diese Maschienen haben eine GENEHMIGUNG im Wald zu wüten, wir Biker aber nicht!!! 
Und genau darin liegt der Unterschied. Das hat mit Umweltschutz nix zu tun. 

Klar so ein legales Verfahren dauert mitunter ein paar Jahre, aber dafür bekommt man schließlich auch was!!!

Also, wer Interresse hat melde sich hier einfach zu Wort.

Bis dahin viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (11. März 2011)

Flou schrieb:


> Klar so ein legales Verfahren dauert mitunter ein paar Jahre, aber dafür bekommt man schließlich auch was!!!



Damit ist doch schon alles gesagt, die Städte bzw. Gemeinden setzten sich meistens nicht wirklich mit dem Thema auseinander, somit ist es relativ sinnlos zu den Ämtern zu laufen und nachzufragen, meist vergeudete Zeit, wenn man nun aber eine illegale Strecke (vorausgesetzt da wo sie keinen stört) baut, hat man meistens mehr davon als Jahre später irgendwann mal ein legale zu haben, die man dann meistens mit zig Einschränkungen aufbauen kann.


----------



## ChrisChros (11. März 2011)

wenn von seiten der Gemeinde/Bevölkerung/Partei mit dem Umweltschutz argumentiert wird hat es sehr wohl etwas mit Umweltschutz zu tun! Deren Ablehnung gegen Biker besteht maßgeblich darauf, dass angeblich massive Beschädigungen der Natur und eine Beeinträchtigung der Tiere im Wald besteht. Ein Harvester pflügt schneisen von 4 Meter Breite und 50 cm Tiefe in den Wald! Außerdem ist es hochgradig ironisch, dass sich Jäger über die Beeinträchtigung des Wildes durch uns Radfahrer aufregen! Sie sind die jenigen, die die Tiere abschießen. Das Radfahren ist wohl kaum schädlicher als tonnenschwere Arbeitsmaschinen und Jeeps.

Meiner Meinung nach wird das Thema einfach nur ausgenutzt, um sich als Gemeinde oder Partei in ein gutes Licht zu stellen! Das ist nicht zuletzt an der einseitigen Berichterstattung zusehen.


----------



## Flou (11. März 2011)

Servus,

na ich seh schon, die Diskussion artet aus. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm...
Ich versteh eure Bedenken und Einwände, aber...

@ChrisChros:
Zunächst geht es den Jägern und Förstern nicht darum die Tiere abzuschiessen, wer sich ein bisschen damit beschäftigt, weiß das die Jagd und auch das fällen von Bäumen (auch mit schweren Maschienen) aktiver Umweltschutz ist und zudem ein großer Teil der Einnahmen der Komunen ist!
Es ist also nötig. Man muss nur auch diese Seite verstehen und einfach respektieren das die leidigen Biker die auchmal abseits der Befestigten Wege fahren wollen einfach noch Neuland für die Behörden sind.

@Ginsterbusch1:
Das Problem das du beschreibst ist leider in der tat so. Aber auch hier ist es relativ einfach, gegen die Vorurteile anzugehen. Das größte Problem sind erstens die Wildbauten die irgendwo, am besten noch in einer Schonung oder mitten aufm Wanderweg gebaut werden und zweitens das es noch keine richtige Lobby gibt die die Sache vernünftig in die Hand nimmt. Und genau da muss man ansetzen. Wenn immer mehr wild gebaut wird ist es auch kein wunder das es immer mehr negativ Schlagzeilen gibt und wir uns nie respekt von Wanderen und Förstern usw. erarbeiten können. Aber das brauch man haltmal wenn man in einem Fremden Wald fahren will. Wie gesagt kann man sich mal zusammensetzen und vernünftig darüber reden. Ich war jetzt einmal bei der Gemeinde und es wurde mir zugehört und mein Anliegen verstanden und respektiert. Abgeneigt waren sie nicht. Jetzt liegt es halt an mir mal was zu unternehmen, aber dafür brauch ich Helfer um eine Lobby überhauptmal zu gründen. Von daher kann ich deine Meinung mit der Zeitverschwendung überhaupt nicht teilen... Man muss es nur mal tun!

Viele Grüße


----------



## open-air (11. März 2011)

Hallo,

Jungs, Ruhe bewahren! Wir haben bei uns hier doch noch ein ganz gutes Verhältnis zu den anderen Waldbewohnern.

Also machen wir morgen Lobbyarbeit, sind freundlich zu 2 Beinern mit Gehhilfen.

Was ist? Morgen 11:30 Uhr am Rathaus in Bensheim?


----------



## LarsLipp (11. März 2011)

Hi,
@open AIr: nee: 11:00 Uh. (Aber pssst,gilt nur für Mr Nice)... 

Für alle anderen 11:15 am Rathaus.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (11. März 2011)

Was wollt ihr morgen fahren? 
Ich hätte bis 13.00 Uhr zeit +-15 min, wenn das ungefähr passen sollte würd ich mitkommen.

Grüße, Ben

P.S. Ich bin ganz locker und ruhig nur darf ich wohl meine Erfahrungen mitteilen oder?
Ich hab nämlich schon mehr als einmal mit der Stadt darüber gesprochen... 
(und wie erwartet wurde ich eiskalt sitzen gelassen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. März 2011)

Verkaufe Rad, kaufe Jagdgewehr und baller auch etwas im Wald rum !


----------



## Miss.June (11. März 2011)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> wenn von seiten der Gemeinde/Bevölkerung/Partei mit dem Umweltschutz argumentiert wird hat es sehr wohl etwas mit Umweltschutz zu tun! Deren Ablehnung gegen Biker besteht maßgeblich darauf, dass angeblich massive Beschädigungen der Natur und eine Beeinträchtigung der Tiere im Wald besteht. Ein Harvester pflügt schneisen von 4 Meter Breite und 50 cm Tiefe in den Wald! Außerdem ist es hochgradig ironisch, dass sich Jäger über die Beeinträchtigung des Wildes durch uns Radfahrer aufregen! Sie sind die jenigen, die die Tiere abschießen. Das Radfahren ist wohl kaum schädlicher als tonnenschwere Arbeitsmaschinen und Jeeps.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird das Thema einfach nur ausgenutzt, um sich als Gemeinde oder Partei in ein gutes Licht zu stellen! Das ist nicht zuletzt an der einseitigen Berichterstattung zusehen.




sehr gut wiedergegeben, ganz stark eine politische sache - kurz vor den kommunalen wahlen möchten sie die "naturfreunde" auf ihre seite ziehen - aber wer das licht mal anmacht wird merken dass das nur leeres gelabber ist! 
denen würde es eher gut tuen kooperative wege zu finden als ständig einen schuldigen zu suchen.

im ganzen eine sinnlose unterhaltung gar erhebung von angeblichen problemen - "man die sind aber dort recht fix!"


----------



## Micro767 (11. März 2011)

Und jep ! 11 Uhr in Fehle


----------



## Black_kite (11. März 2011)

Miss.June schrieb:


> sehr gut wiedergegeben, ganz stark eine politische sache - kurz vor den kommunalen wahlen möchten sie die "naturfreunde" auf ihre seite ziehen - aber wer das licht mal anmacht wird merken dass das nur leeres gelabber ist!



Kannst Du Gedanken lesen?  
Sind (auch) meine...



Miss.June schrieb:


> denen würde es eher gut tuen kooperative wege zu finden als ständig einen schuldigen zu suchen.
> 
> im ganzen eine sinnlose unterhaltung gar erhebung von angeblichen problemen - "man die sind aber dort recht fix!"



Profilierung...

Nachtrag: 

Man müßte der "Obrigkeit" einfach NUR schmackhaft machen, daß ein vernünftiges Trailnetz für alle Ansprüche (XC bis DH) 
sich auch positiv auf die Tourismusentwicklung im Odenwald auswirken kann. 

Ginge es bei der Sache um _reinen_ Naturschutz in der Gegend um den Felsberg und nicht nur um kommerzielle Interessen, dann sei das folgende Werk zu empfehlen: 

KAROLY HENRICH. _Das Odenwälder Felsenmeer und das "vergessene" Naturschutzgebiet Felsberg_http://kobra.bibliothek.uni-kassel....is:34-2008032020863/1/Felsenmeer.Felsberg.pdf. Kassel: KOBRA, 2008. 
http://kobra.bibliothek.uni-kassel....is:34-2008032020863/1/Felsenmeer.Felsberg.pdf

Meiner Meinung nach sind Bikerei UND Naturschutz keinesfalls Widersprüche.


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. März 2011)

Black_kite schrieb:


> Man müßte der "Obrigkeit" einfach NUR schmackhaft machen, daß ein vernünftiges Trailnetz für alle Ansprüche (XC bis DH)
> sich auch positiv auf die Tourismusentwicklung im Odenwald auswirken kann.



Genau dieser Punkt wird moment. von den Städten und Gemeinden näher betrachtet. Die ersten offizielen Routen sollen dann in Fürth am 09. April vorgestellt werden... http://www.morgenweb.de/region/bensheim_zwingenberg/lokalzeit/20110219_mmm0000001166195.html

Wobei mit diesen Strecken im allgemeinen "nur" Tourenbiker angesprochen werden sollen, da an diesen auch was verdienen kann

Für FR/DH wirst du in dt. Ämter kaum jemanden finden, der das gestattet.

@Flou
Mein Aussage betr. zum "Abschuss" freigegeben war nicht ernst sondern einfach nur sarkastisch gemeint

Betr. deiner Aussage "wendet euch an die Gemeinden" muss ich dir sagen, dass dies subitiler ist als du es darstellst da Wald nicht gleich Wald ist => http://www.wald-prinz.de/waldbesitzer-wem-gehort-der-wald/665#Waldbesitzer und § 3 Hess. Forstgesetz http://www.wald-prinz.de/hessisches-forstgesetz-forstg-hessen/1872#§ 3

Im übrigen ist nach der 2. Verordnung zur Durchführung des hess. Forstgesetzes nach § 1 Abs. (1) Das Betreten des Waldes sowie das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen, Fahrrädern und Kutschen und das Reiten auf Straßen und Wegen im Walde ist jedermann zum Zwecke der Erholung gestattet.  Eine Erlaubnis des Waldbesitzers ist erforderlich, wenn eine Benutzung nicht zum Zwecke der Erholung ausgeübt wird.

Mehr hierzu findest du auch unter: http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm.

Auch empfehlenswert ist dies hier: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=141



Flou schrieb:


> @ChrisChros:
> Zunächst geht es den Jägern und Förstern nicht darum die Tiere abzuschiessen, wer sich ein bisschen damit beschäftigt, weiß das die Jagd und auch das fällen von Bäumen (auch mit schweren Maschienen) aktiver Umweltschutz ist und zudem ein großer Teil der Einnahmen der Komunen ist!
> Es ist also nötig. Man muss nur auch diese Seite verstehen und einfach respektieren das die leidigen Biker die auchmal abseits der Befestigten Wege fahren wollen einfach noch Neuland für die Behörden sind.



Na, dann les mal das hier zum Thema Jagd:

- http://www.wasjaegerverschweigen.de/kapitel08.html
- http://www.wasjaegerverschweigen.de/kapitel06.html
- http://www.wasjaegerverschweigen.de/kapitel02.html
- http://www.wasjaegerverschweigen.de/kapitel03.html

Das mit Umweltschutz und Harvester is doch aber nicht dein Ernst, oder?? Der einzige Grund warum dieser eingesetzt wird ist um mehr Profit zu erzielen =>http://www.faz.net/s/Rub8D05117E1AC...FFA5CA8E74810915E5~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

Wie war das nochmal mit dem Thema "Nachhaltigkeit" und für jeden gefällten Baum soll ein neuer gepflanzt werden??? Davon sehe ich nix.......

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (11. März 2011)

Ich bin morgen um 11:15 Uhr am Rathaus

@LarsLipp,
ich kanns ja mal versuchen

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (11. März 2011)

Und wer kommt nun morgen mit *zur Erholung* ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. März 2011)

Da bin ich doch mal dabei 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (12. März 2011)

Hi,

ich darf nicht mit: ich gehe ja nicht zur Erholung in den Wald. Ich will schon Spass haben.

Na in Scheveningen wollten die auch mal das Meer / ne Welle sperren. Bin mir nicht mehr sicher warum. Aber so Entwicklungen gibt es überall.

Bei uns hier ist es ja wirklich noch OK, bis auf den Spako, der die Stämme in die Wege legt. Den geb ich aber auch persönlich zum Abschuss frei: Nee, denn sollt man über den Haufen fahren. Wenn der mal 15 KG Rad an den Kopf kriegt ist er ne Weile ausser gefecht gesetzt. Das meine ich jetzt aber ernst. Der nimmt vorsätzlich Verletzungen in Kauf.

Jetzt freu ich mich aber auf die Sonnenrunde mit euch.

Ach so: Wer hier schreibt, darf auch mitfahren!

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. März 2011)

Yeeeeeeeah, was für ein Wetter heute

Wie immer eine sehr schöne Runde und eine lustige Gruppe

@ElPablo
Kannst du mir noch das Rezept für die Müsliriegel von Friend besorgen??

@Micro767
Was macht der Knöchel?? Sind die Bänder durch??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (12. März 2011)

Fuß ist weder dick noch blau als gehe ich davon aus das es nur ne ordentliche Überdehnung ist.

Kühle jetzt mit Eispäcks, später gibt es nen "blauen Stützstrumpf"


----------



## LarsLipp (12. März 2011)

Hey Micro,

das wichtigste ist das kühlen von Innen! Aussen ist die Wirkung ja meistens eher schwach!

Jup: schöne Runde und ich hab ja fast nicht husten müssen. Auch Hallo an den Rest der Mitfahrer.

Die Tage gerne wieder!

LarsLIpp


----------



## open-air (12. März 2011)

Das war heute eine super Runde.
Hat riesigen Spaß gemacht und sieh an, ein richtiger Lenker und ordentliche Schlappen machen aus meinem Bock doch glatt ein Fahrrad

Das Vögelchen habe ich gefunden, Die Scheibe hatte einen Schlag, nu ist der Piepmatz ruhiger.

@Micro767, 
was ist passiert? Alles Gute und kühlen (innen und außen)

@ElPablo
hätte auch Interesse am Rezept für die Müsliriegel von Friend. Danke.
@Mr. Nice, oder kannst Du mir das vielleicht weiterleiten.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende

Bis bald 
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (12. März 2011)

Hatte mir am Ende von Kanada II den rechten Fuß auf dem Pedal umgeknickt 

Gehe jetzt von Innen kühlen


----------



## EL Pablo (13. März 2011)

@mr.nice: ich werd fran fragen und schicks dir dann. die sind übrigens echt genial, ich nehm nur leider schon vom anschauen zu....


----------



## open-air (13. März 2011)

Hi,
für die Statistiker

Habe endlich mal meine Garmin ausgelesen.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (14. März 2011)

Hi Leutz,

wie schaut es morgen Nachmittag aus mit ner Runde ? 
Würde extra früher Feierabend machen


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2011)

Hi,

sehr gut: ich denke ich kann auch ein wenig früher starten. Wir können ja mal im Zweifel die Lampen mitnehmen. Wird zwar morgne schon fast zu warm, aber wir packen das schon.

Wann kannst / willst du denn starten?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (14. März 2011)

aller aller frühestens komme ich hier um 15 Uhr weg, plus Fahrzeit ca. 30 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (14. März 2011)

das Wetter soll ja morgen Top werden:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2011)

Hi,

ja, das Wetter sollte schon passen.

Ich pack es ja dann vorher vieleicht noch an den See.

Wollen wir 15:30 in Fehle festhalten?

Dan 15:45 Rathaus bzw. wir bimmeln durch, wenn wir losfahren.


----------



## Micro767 (14. März 2011)

Dann halten wir das mal so fest


----------



## ChrisChros (14. März 2011)

hi

bin denk ich mal am start, 15:45 Uhr am Rathaus!

gruß


----------



## open-air (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne und mache sogar früher Feierabend.
Bin aber mit einer netten, attraktiven, ... Frau die ich mal geheiratet habe zum Essen verabredet.

Das geht eindeutig vor. 
Habe deshalb auch das schöne Wetter bestellt

Viel Spaß 


Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2011)

Hi,

na da hast du bestimmt recht. Aber geht Ihr schon um 16:00 Uhr essen?

Na ich freu mich auf jedenn Fall auf ne Sonnenrunde. Ich hof ich komm in der Mipa schon an den See!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2011)

Hoffe das ich alles für heute eingepackt habe .....


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2011)

Hi,

wenn nicht kann ich die ja was leihen. Vom Rad bis zum Schuh ist ja fast alles vorhanden.

Dann bis heut Nachmittag.

LarsLipp


----------



## SRX-Prinz (15. März 2011)

Hi , ich darf nach dem Unfall auch wieder fahren !!
Was habt ihr vor heute Mittag , km, hm, bike ? Ich hätte Zeit und Lust 

Peewee


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2011)

Bike kann ich leicht beantworten ich hab z.Z. nur das eine und zwar ein 301 

Irgendwas zwischen 20-30 km bei 600-1150hm, k.A. wie wie wir zeitlich hinkommen und wie Fit LarsLipp heute ist

aber man kann ja oft abkürzen und sehr leicht abbrechen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (15. März 2011)

Also dann bis 15:45 am Rathaus , ich kann ja austeigen wenn ich zum Balast werde


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2011)

Bisher wurd euns noch nie jemand zu Balast !


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2011)

Hi,

das sind ja mal gute Neuigkeiten: wir haben es ja tatsächlich noch nie geschafft ne Runde zu drehen!

Freut mich.

Jetzt aber weiterschaffe!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (15. März 2011)

ok ich arbeite was  bis später


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2011)

Mist, ich werd nicht so pünktlich hier raus kommen wie gehoft 

ca 15-20 Minuten später


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2011)

bin auf dem Weg zur Stechuhr !

Bis nachher !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yam13 (15. März 2011)

Huhu, ich komme grade von meiner Runde und ihr legt gleich los oder seid schon unterwegs. 

Musste unbedingt mein neues 3 L Trinksystem von Vaude testen. Doch die 3 L hab ich nach 55 km nicht leer bekommen.
Das Wetter war schon fast wieder zu warm aber geil.

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Black_kite (15. März 2011)

@Micro | Chris, Andi & Co.: 
Nettes kleines Treffen heute. 

Gruß


----------



## SRX-Prinz (15. März 2011)

Schön wars , bis zum nächsten mal !!!
Hoffe ihr hattet noch viel Spass am Meli , bis dann.


----------



## ChrisChros (15. März 2011)

ja war ganz nett!  , hab noch nen schönen spaziergang gemacht  ganz nach dem motto wer sein rad liebt der schiebt

hoffe dass ich am we wieder am start bin, mal sehen

bis dann


----------



## SRX-Prinz (15. März 2011)

Wie gesagt ich habe noch ein Deore Schaltwerk usw.am Start


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2011)

Wir waren nur noch bis zum Auerbacher


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2011)

Hi,

ja, aber auch Auerbacher runter war wieder TOP. Hat mal wieder ne Menge Spass gemacht.

Hoffentlich passt das Wetter am Wochenende.

Bis die Tage


----------



## Micro767 (16. März 2011)

Besonders wenn man die Abfahrt komplett Gabel und Dämpfer blockiert 

Was aber nur bewiesen hat das die Fox und das 301 insgesamt einfach toll ist, da ich deswegen 0 Probleme hatte


----------



## Micro767 (16. März 2011)

Samstag Vormittag wieder um 11 ab Fehle wenn das Wetter passt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. März 2011)

ja, hoffen wir auf tolles Wetter


----------



## oligie (18. März 2011)

Servus Jungs,
ich war mit euch noch nie unterwegs, würde aber gerne mal mitfahren und habe morgen endlich mal wieder Zeit  Geht das OK?
Kommt ihr am Rathaus (Polizei) in Bensheim vorbei?  11.15 Uhr?

Wäre super wenns klappen würde!

Gr


----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2011)

Hi,

Wetter wird ja morgen erstmal nicht so toll.

Aber ab 13:00 Uhr soll es trocken werden.

Lasst uns morgen nochmal schauen, Bock hab ich auf jedenn Fall.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (18. März 2011)

Biken oder Hibike ???


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. März 2011)

@Micro767
Wenn du zu Hibike fährst klingel bitte vorher bei mir durch!!

@LarsLipp
Schauen wir mal was runter kommt und schließen uns morgen früh nochmal kurz.

@oligie
Grundsätzlich spricht nicht`s dagegen das du mitfährst. Außer du bist bergauf ein Racer und bergab auf Asphalt unterwegs....

Deinem Radel nach zu urteilen sollte aber alles passen

Gruss
chris


----------



## oligie (18. März 2011)

Nene, relativ gemütlich hoch und mit viel Spaß bergab 
Ja dann schau ich mal was ihr hier so schreibt und hoffe auf gutes Wetter...

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. März 2011)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html

*grml* ich würd ja lieber biken 

hoffen wir auf morgen früh


----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2011)

Hi,

wann willst du den zu Hibike?

Ich brauch ja eher nichts...


----------



## Micro767 (19. März 2011)

Hi ! 

Hibike, Segmüller; Pflastersteine usw. wir sind raus für heute 

Am einfachsten wäre eine PM mit dem Link was ich mit bringen soll.

11-11:30 losfahren ?


----------



## Micro767 (19. März 2011)

Wie schaut es morgen aus ???


----------



## oligie (19. März 2011)

Hmm... alle raus oder wie? Ich wollte ca 13 Uhr los, Wetter passt ja.
Morgen kann ich leider nicht. 
Gr


----------



## open-air (19. März 2011)

Wie's aussieht seid Ihr  schon alle unterwegs.
Dann will ich die Aufholjagd mal starten.
Vielleicht hab ich Euch dann morgen am Rathaus.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (19. März 2011)

meine teile sind noch nicht gekommen, wird also dieses we wieder nichts :/


----------



## Micro767 (19. März 2011)

wie schaut´s morgen ?


----------



## yo!achim (19. März 2011)

Ich wäre für ne Nachmittags-Runde ab 15.00 zu haben.
Vormittags kann ich nicht und um 13.00 essen wir, außerdem ist es später wärmer 
Evtl. geht's auch etwas früher, aber nicht viel.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2011)

Hi,

so 12:30 Fehle und 12:45 am Rathaus.

@ChrisChros: du wolltest ja kein Schaltwerk.

Sven kommt auch um 12:30 zu mir!

Was ist mit dem Rest? Mr Nice sollte am Start sein, Micro kommt ja zu 100% zu mir.

Gruß

LL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (20. März 2011)

Lust hätte ich, auch Zeit, wann? (13:00 Uhr)

Falls Jemand ein Specialized Visier für nen S-Works am Meli gefunden hat, bitte mal bei mir melden. 
Dem Teil bin ich heute verlustig geworden. 


Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (20. März 2011)

Na da muss ich schauen das ich ins Bettchen komme


----------



## open-air (20. März 2011)

Sollte ich schaffen.

op


----------



## EagleEye (20. März 2011)

..


----------



## Micro767 (20. März 2011)

Ich bin am packen


----------



## ChrisChros (20. März 2011)

verdammt! perfektes wetter heute, ich wünsch euch viel spaß
ich werd dann mal für meine klausur morgen lernen -.-


----------



## Micro767 (20. März 2011)

Mi + Do kann ich doch nicht


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2011)

Hi,

also bei mir kann es eventuell heute noch klappen.
Ansonsten bin ich beim Kunden in LA, Mittwoch sollte aber problemlos gehen, ich kann mein Radl ja einpacken!

...und die Uhrzeit wird ja auch am Sa /So umgestellt...


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2011)

Heute klappt es bei mir nicht mehr,

Mittwoch und Donnerstag geht auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2011)

Hi,

sehr wahrscheinlich dreh ich (mit Mr Nice) nachher noch ne Runde. Start ab ca. 16:15 in Fehle.

Jemand Bock, eh falsche Frage Zeit?


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2011)

Bock ja, Zeit kein


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2011)

Hi,

drum hab ich ja so gefragt. 

Der Rucksack ist gepackt, jetzt weck ich nochmal den Mr Nice Der scheint aber fest zu schlafen, nun ist er wach.

So, jetzt muss ich halt aleine auf den Weg!

Eventuell ist für Mittwoch ne Runde angesagt. Wobei es bei dem Wetter ja eher an den See geht.


----------



## open-air (21. März 2011)

War den ganzen Tag auf Achse.
Mach jetzt schluß.
Bis ich aber auf Rad komme ist es bestimmt 18:00.
Mal sehen ob's noch für eine Runde Meli reicht.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (21. März 2011)

Ich meld mal an, dass ich am Donnerstag nen Nightride starte...
Denke so start um 19.00 Uhr oder nen bisschen früher.
Will mal umbedingt meine neue Lampe testen 

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. März 2011)

Donnerstag is bei mir nix. Wie schaut`s bei dir morgen aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2011)

Hi,

so, wiedr zurück. Macht schon mehr laune mit ein paar Kollegen zu fahren, aber besser als auf dem Arsch zu Hause zu sitzen.

Mal sehen wann ich wieder kann...


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (21. März 2011)

@ Mr. Nice   Morgen kann ich frühstens ab 19.00 Uhr, falls das okay ist gerne...


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2011)

Meine Holde ist glaub ich nicht begeistert wenn ich morgen radle aber ich verfolge es mit und vielleicht .....


----------



## LarsLipp (22. März 2011)

Halladilo die Holde ist nicht froh. 
Die soll sich doch über einen gestählten Körper freuen.
Sie darf auch gerne mit!

Bin mir aber für morgen auch nicht sicher, schauen wir mal heute Abend.


----------



## Micro767 (22. März 2011)

das kannst Du ihr selbst mal sagen


----------



## open-air (22. März 2011)

ujujuj,

da möcht ich Mäuschen spielen
Mal sehenwanns los gehen soll würde auch gerne mit.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2011)

WIe schaut`s mit 19.00 Uhr am Rathaus und ner kleinen Runde Meli aus?? 

@Micro767
Ohren auf durchzug und gut is Nein, Spass beiseite meine ist immer froh wenn ich dann nicht alleine unterwegs bin...

Also Jungs, Licht laden und auf geht`s heute Abend 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (22. März 2011)

Aber bitte nicht meckern wenns bei mir 19.15 Uhr wird


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2011)

So, Licht ist bei mir geladen. Wie schaut`s beim Rest aus??

Steht 19.00 Uhr am Rathaus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (22. März 2011)

ich nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (22. März 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2011)

@Micro767
Wie jetzt?? Echt?? Warum??

@open-air
Sehr cool

@LarsLipp
Und wie schaut`s bei dir?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (22. März 2011)

Ne, hatte nen Sch... Tag und ich hab kein Bock mehr auf irgendwas


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2011)

Genau dann ist doch so ein N8tride genau das richtige!! Zumal du doch morgen und am Do. schon nicht fahren kannst...

Also Bike ins Auto und ab ans Rathaus

Bis gleich

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. März 2011)

Hi,

bei der Hitze geh ich doch leiber an den See Ich war ne Runde paddeln. Jetzt hätt ich ja noch Lust und Zeit, aber es ist zu späth.

Mal sehen wann ich morgen fertig bin, vieleicht dreh ich dann noch ne Runde....


----------



## yo!achim (22. März 2011)

Konnte heute früher abhaun und hab die Sonne genossen 
Sogar Canada 2 war frei 

Morgen fahr ich auch, so 16.00 - 16.30 am Rathaus falls noch jemand Bock hat.

Übrigens so ne Tele - Sattelstütze kann gefährlich sein: Bin am Ohlyturm durchgestartet und hab beim Selterswasser-Häuschen an meinem Schatten gesehen dass der Helm noch am Rucksack war!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. März 2011)

@Yo!achim :Sogar Canada 2 war frei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 ich war gestern N-Walken  und hab mich drum gekümmert.
Taten statt vieler Worte 

Telestütze ist der Hammer ich freu mich auf meine neue Reverb im neuen Bike ab KW14 sagt der Chef dann kannes losgehen bei mir, bis dahin muss ich noch ein bischen langsam machen 

Peewee


----------



## LarsLipp (22. März 2011)

Hi,

das ist ja lustig: wahrscheinlich warst du schneller als dein Schatten und der hat dich erst wieder am Selterswasserhäuschen eingeholt.

@Prinz: pass mal deine Signatur an: das Rad ist ja noch nicht da!

Wenn ich morgen früh fertig bin, radel ich vieleicht auch ne RundE:


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. März 2011)

@larslipp : da steht ja auch (bestellt) dahinter  Aber Kw 14 kommt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (23. März 2011)

@LarsLipp
Was heißt früh fertig bei dir??

@SRX-Prinz
!! Mal schauen wie lange es dort auch so bleibt...

Gruss
chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. März 2011)

@Mr.Nice: von 30min war noch alles frei  hab mal das Fritzz von meinem Bruder ausgeritten.
Ich bin dieses und das nächste Wochende raus hat die Kids, aber viel Spass euch allen


----------



## Micro767 (24. März 2011)

Ich bin vielleicht Sonntag dabei, Samstag fahr ich mit meiner Holden


----------



## yam13 (24. März 2011)

Ich schwing mein Arsch jetzt auf mein Drahtesel.
Wünsch euch noch viel Spaß bei dem was auch immer ihr grade macht 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## LarsLipp (24. März 2011)

Hallo Micro,

ne gute Idee! Aber Samstag sieht es im Moment ja wieder trocken aus.

Der Sven hat sich gemeldet, eventuell steht ja eine Runde HD oder Pfalz an. Wobei es mir am Samstag dafür eventuell zu kalt ist...

Heute geht es erst mal wieder an den See und ins Studio!

ABer morgen bin ich mit am Start!


----------



## open-air (24. März 2011)

Hi,

super geil
Bin wieder heile zuhause und das obwohl ich alleine unterwegs war.

Es war über 10°, mir ist Yo!achim entgegen gekommen

Gruß
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (24. März 2011)

Wer heute nicht biken war tut mir leid!
@open-air
das waren fast 2mal 10° 
Du nimmst es mir nicht übel, dass ich nicht angehalten habe - oder?
Musste es einfach laufen lassen...........


----------



## ChrisChros (24. März 2011)

ich könnt kotzen! ich will wieder aufs rad, die bei schindele ham meine bestellung vergessen, mit ganz viel glück kommt der kram noch morgen...ansonsten wird es das 3te bikefreie we in folge, traurig!!

naja ansonsten wird das neuste bauprojekt fertiggestellt! 

gruß


----------



## open-air (24. März 2011)

@Yo!achim,

ach was, so einen flow darf man nur durch Sturz unterbrechen.


War noch vorm Sonnenuntergang oben. Dann einmal Richtung Alsbach, rauf zum Sonnenuntergang ansehen und runter. In der Rinne viel mir ein, daß ich über's Schloß zurück wollte. Also wieder die paar Meter hoch Ich werd alt oder "des hat gerockt"

@Mr. Nice,
kann es sein das der Maxxis ein wenig mehr rutscht auf trockenem Untergrund wie die RQ.?

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (25. März 2011)

Hi,

Joachim: das seh ich anders: wer nicht im See war hat was verpasst. Da fängt man schon das schwitzen an. Aber eigentlich hast du schon recht.

Wie schaut es denn heute mit ner Runde aus?
So ab 15:30 sollte ich es schaffen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. März 2011)

@LarsLipp
Ich wäre heute bei ner Runde dabei. 

Morgen hätte ich mal Lust auf was neues. Von mir aus HD oder Pfalz. Wie schaut`s aus??

@ElPablo
Welche Strecken kennst du in der Pfalz??

@open-air
Hmh, ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Ist halt aber auch alles rein subjektiv.

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (25. März 2011)

Hallo zusamen,

15:30 wird voraussichtlich nichts. Müsste ich Scotty fragen ob er mich beamen kann.

@ Mr.Nice,
Die reifen sind super.
..... der Fehler sitzt auf nicht am Rad ........
HD oder Pfalz ? Würde ich mich gerne mal Anschließen. Brauche aber ein paar Tage Vorlauf.


Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (25. März 2011)

Hi,


ich denke HD sollte doch machbar sein. Habe beim Sven ne Anfrage, bzw. hat er es ja selbst vorgeschlagen!

Wenn sonst keine mit am Start ist bimmel ich mal beim Mr Nice durch.

@? wer nicht höhren will mus fühlen, eh nicht radeln: der Prinz hatte dir doch ein Schaltwerk angeboten. Wenn das einer hier macht dann greif doch zu!


----------



## ChrisChros (25. März 2011)

Gude,

läuft, kein stress, ich möcht mir halt was ordentliches dran bauen, aber wie gesagt, danke fürs angebot
wenn HD für Heidelberg steht bin ich nicht abgeneigt!ich war selbst noch nicht dort, soll aber ganz gut abgehn, wann wollt ihr morgen los?

gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (25. März 2011)

Hi,

wir fahren in die Pfalz: 11:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen.

Sven kommt um 10:00 zu mir. Wir können uns ja auf der Raste in Lorsch treffen.

Ansonsten will mich ja der ein oder andere noch anrufen.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (25. März 2011)

*grml* und ich kann nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. März 2011)

Hi,

@Micro: eigentlich schon, must halt umdisponieren. Wenn es vor der Sonntagrunde noch in HI geht, kann deine Holde locker mitfahren... OK, das wirst du Ihr nicht so einfach beibringen können...

Aber Sonntag will ich auch no ne Runde drehen...


----------



## Micro767 (25. März 2011)

Sonntag Nachmittag steht ein Geburtstag an und ich muss mit, wir waren heute im Flachland unterwegs und am Montag warte ich auf die neuen Gartenmöbel


----------



## ChrisChros (25. März 2011)

Nabend,

dann viel Spaß am Weinbiet, ich dreh morgen Mittag hier ne Runde, mein Rad ist dank yo!achim wieder fahrbar!
sonntag geh ich bestimmt hier in der gegend auch fahren, eventuell weinheim

cheers!


----------



## yo!achim (25. März 2011)

Also wie schon erwähnt, morgen Pfalz.
Nehme evtl. Chris Chros mit und hätte dann noch einen Platz frei.
9.45 Uhr bei mir zum Beladen, um 10.00 bin ich weg.

@Mr.Nice
Laut Sven fahren wir 2mal Weinbiethaus, blau-weiß oder weiß-blau ?? und noch eine Abfahrt, weder Tour noch DH, also wirklich schlauer bin ich nicht, aber es wird gut und ich nehme das Stinky, da die Anderen auch nicht gerade mit All-Mountains unterwegs sind.

Bis morsche....


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. März 2011)

Alles klar, dann schau ich morgen mal was für ein Rad ich nehme

ElPablo ist auch gegen 10.00 Uhr bei mir. Ich klingel dann mal kurz bei LarsLipp durch ob wir uns noch kurz an der Raste in Lorsch treffen oder direkt in Gimmeldingen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (25. März 2011)

Na dann mal viel Spaß.


----------



## EL Pablo (26. März 2011)

den hatten wir!
"hey, ihr müsst dort links!"


----------



## LarsLipp (26. März 2011)

Huaa, 

das war der Hammer! Ansonsten war es ja eher langweilig

Wie schaut es denn mit morgen aus? Ich werd mal ins Studio gehen und ne kleine Runde geht dann bestimmt noch. Startzeit müssen wir mal schauen, vor 12:30 eher nicht. Aber morgen ist ja schon bis 20:15 hell!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (27. März 2011)

Hi,

puhh, ganz schön schlapp heute: Juhuu, Sommerzeit.

Jetzt geht es gleich in Sport und ich schau nachher nochmal rein!

@Micro: wird heute eher gemächlich und die kannst deine Holde gerne mitbringen! Wenn du dran denkst auch den Dachträger...


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (27. März 2011)

Gude,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer einen Vorbau übrig hat?
1, 1/8 Zoll und 31,6mm Lenkerklemmung um die 50mm lang?
Den ich mir für ungefähr eine Woche ausleihen könnte, bis meiner endlich geliefert wird 

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Micro767 (27. März 2011)

Ich komm nach Fehle 12:30 ?


----------



## ChrisChros (27. März 2011)

moin,

wir gehn 15:30 fahren! will noch wer?

gruß


----------



## yo!achim (27. März 2011)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer einen Vorbau übrig hat?
> 1, 1/8 Zoll und 31,6mm Lenkerklemmung um die 50mm lang?
> ...



Ich hab noch einen in 35 oder 40mm wenn Du willst.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (27. März 2011)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen in 35 oder 40mm wenn Du willst.


 
Danke hat sich aber nun doch erledigt, ich konnte einfach nicht darauf warten und habe mir eben ein neues Rad dafür angeschafft mit passendem Vorbau


----------



## yo!achim (27. März 2011)

A-ha......geht natürlich auch 
Muss am Frühling liegen!
Darf man erfahren welches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (27. März 2011)

runde war echt geil! ging gut ab

ja ben, würd ich auch gern wissen


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (27. März 2011)

Sobald es fertig ist wird es vorgestellt,

man munkelt das es Hinten 200 mal mehr Federweg hat als das bisherige


----------



## ChrisChros (27. März 2011)

oh mann, jetzt mach kein geheimnis draus ! ich tippe mal aufs yt tues

aber 200 mal 0 sind 0 

edit: deiner bikemarkt anzeige nach zu urteilen ist es ein giant ^.^


----------



## yo!achim (27. März 2011)

...da hat jemand Größeres vor...........


----------



## LarsLipp (27. März 2011)

Hi,

auch ich hätte nen Vorbau sogar 50mm.
 Ihr seht das falsch, könnt Ihr nicht rechnen? Was gibt denn 200*0???

Er kauft ein neues Harttail

Na dann sind wir ja mal gespannt auf dein neues Bike.

Auch heute wieder ne schöne Tout im Odenwald. Jetzt bin ich aber platt.

Ab Freitag mittag könnt Ihr eventuell mit mir rechnen.

Gruß


----------



## ChrisChros (28. März 2011)

bomben wetter und freistunden: ich geh radfahrn! hat noch wer lust? ich hab ab 15 uhr zeit


----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2011)

Sitze hier und warte auf eine Spedition


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2011)

Und ich muss die verfi***** Wahlzettel auszählen, grrrrrr!!

Morgen soll`s ja aber noch schöner werden und dann werde ich ab 18.00 Uhr ne Runde drehen:freu:

Viel Spass all denen die heute im Wald sind.

@LarsLipp
Respekt, gestern noch nach HI und dem Samstag ne Runde zu drehen.

@Micro767
Ich weiß ja nicht, was die anderen schon erzählt haben aber du hast echt was verpasst!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (28. März 2011)

Ich mußte diesen Mist gestern ausfüllen.

Hier war's am Sa. auch schön

Viel Spaß allen denen die jetzt fahren können, alle Anderen haben seit gestern 1 Stunde länger Zeit


Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2011)

Hier links ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2011)

Sonntag wäre dann meine Holde wieder mal mit dabei, also ist eine langsamere Tour angesagt.

Wobei Sie am letzten Samstag auch Ihre 1029hm gefahren ist


----------



## smarty281 (28. März 2011)

War heute mit meinem neuen Hobel aufm Meli....was ein Traumwetter. Wer ist denn die Woche mal so ab 18 Uhr unterwegs?


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2011)

Morgen ab 18.00 Uhr ist denke ich drin...

@Micro767
Yiep. hier links

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2011)

Hi,

ja, das war schon lustig. Man, jetzt wollt ich mich heute erholen und bin bestimmt 6km durch Berlin gelaufen: bin ich froh in Fehlheim zu wohnen. Ich kann so ner Großstadt nicht alzuviel abgewinnen.

Wenn der Smarty mit nem Operator kommt, kann  Mr Nice ja wieder sein 901 nehmen...

Viel Spass


----------



## smarty281 (29. März 2011)

Ei Super 18.00 Uhr bei der Pozilei. Wer Shuttelt???
Das Operator ist nicht die beste Bergaufmaschine.


----------



## open-air (29. März 2011)

Hi,

würde gerne mitfahren!
Wartet Ihr noch bis 18:15.
Bin gerade am packen und beeile mich

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. März 2011)

18.15 Uhr am Rathaus passt.

Bis gleich.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (29. März 2011)

Gude,

ich werd am Sonntag mich mal nach Bad Wildbad begeben den neuen Hobel austesten.
Hätte noch nen Sitzplatz frei im Auto, will wer mit?

Ben


----------



## LarsLipp (29. März 2011)

Hi,

das Wetter wird ja toll zum Wochenende.

Da freu ich mich wie die Sau! Wenn es Freitag Mittag nicht regnet dreh ich ne Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smarty281 (29. März 2011)

War ne schöne Runde heute. Danke nochmal an Mr.Nice und open.air für die Gute Wegweisung. Hat echt Spass gemacht. Wenn ihr wieder fahren geht, sagt bescheid.


----------



## SeKhl (30. März 2011)

hey!
ich hab letztens mein erstes gescheites MTB bestellt und würde jetzt gern schonmal wissen, welche strecken ich dann mal fahren könnte.
Ich komm aus Bürstadt, also nähe Bensheim, und wüsste jetzt spontan echt nicht, welche strecken/ trails geeignet wären. wo muss ich denn hin, wenn ich in bensheim losfahren würde?^^ z.b. aufn melibokus

lg
basti


----------



## Micro767 (30. März 2011)

Beschreiben ist schlecht, einfach mit fahren ist besser 

Sonntag gibt´s ne etwas langsamere Tour, dennoch wirst Du eine gewisse Grundkondition schon brauchen. K.A. wie Fit Du bist.

Was für ein MTB hast Du Dir denn angeschaft und was bist Du vorher gefahren, Rad und Strecken ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. März 2011)

@smarty281
Kein Thema. Ich hoffe, du hast die Abfahrt gefunden.

@SeKHl
Strecken gibt`s hier einige.......was willst du denn fahren?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## SeKhl (30. März 2011)

noch hab ich keins.. mein bestelltes Centurion Backfire Limited XT dürfte im laufe der nächsten woche bei meinem händler ankommen, hoff ich zumindest 
mein früheres rad ist nicht der rede wert, so ein komisches billiges merida mtb.. bin schon ewig kein rad mehr gefahren, hab also auch keine touren etc. hinter mir.. bin ein totaler anfänger 
konditionell dürfte ich eigtl nicht gerade aufm 0 punkt sein, gehe regelmäßig joggen, spiele tennis und geh ab und zu ins fitnessstudio..

hätte schon lust auf gelände, aber für den anfang hätte ich nichts gegen einfache waldwege oder ähnliches


----------



## smarty281 (30. März 2011)

@Chris: Jaa hab ich, jetzt weiß ich auch was du mit "Lustige Auerbach Runde meintest".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (30. März 2011)

@Sekhl

ein HT dann gehe ich auch von mehr Touren aus als Enduro, das wäre dann auch eher das was wir am Sonntag vorhaben, mit einem gewissen Spaß bergab versteht sich.

Wenn Dein rad da ist schau hier vorbei und es wird sich sicherlich der eine oder andere Termin finden an dem Du mal mit kannst.

Nur mal so als Vorschlag: fahr doch einfach mal die Strasse rauf zum Meli, da bekommst Du schnell eine Vorstellung davon wie Fit Du bist


----------



## SeKhl (30. März 2011)

meli werd ich aufjedenfall probiern^^
habt ihr evtl noch andere nette strecken rund um bürstadt? darf auch ruhig ein bisschen uneben sein 

lg
basti


----------



## jatschek (30. März 2011)

Der war gut, hast dich mal rund um Bürstadt umgeschaut? Da ist nicht viel mit Unebenheit. Könntest evtl. irgend nen Schutzwall hoch/runter fahren.


----------



## Micro767 (30. März 2011)

MTB um Bürstadt rum  sorry das ich lache aber Mountainbiken ohne Mountain  

da kannst Du nur km und Kondition machen, was natürlich im Frühjahr dazu gehört.


----------



## SeKhl (30. März 2011)

und wo kann ich mountainbiken?^^
mir is auch klar das ich in 5km entfernung nix gescheites find xD


----------



## jatschek (30. März 2011)

Das nächste ist der Odenwald, Felsenmeer Melibokus und Co. Allerdings sollte man die Sachen kennen, sonst fährt man nur langweiligen Kram.

Willst du richtig gute Trails fahren ab in die Pfalz, Neustadt, Bad Dürkheim, Wachenheim.


----------



## SeKhl (30. März 2011)

okay cool, danke für die infos 
in der pfalz bin ich sowieso öfter mal, wegen verwandschaft, aber für den anfang reicht mir bestimmt auch der "langweilige kram"


----------



## Micro767 (30. März 2011)

Freitag 18 Uhr Fehle ?
Samstag ?
Sonntag nach HI ?


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2011)

Hi,

geht es Freitag nicht früher? OK, wir schauen mal, zur Not haben wir ja Licht. Dann könnt ich vorher noch die Terasse reinigen!

Samstag auch eher früh, spätestens 11:00 Uhr in Fehlheim. Da würd ich gerene noch an den See, und muss noch auch einen Geburtstag. Kommt ja auch darauf an, wo und wie lange wir fahren. Wenn es nach HD gehen soll, dann wieder um 10:00 treffen. Ich quatsch mal noch mit dem Sven.

Sonntag schauen wir mal, je nach weitere Tagesplanung...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2011)

Ich kann Freitag auch früher 

17 Uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2011)

Hi,

ab wann kannst du denn?

Ich denke ich kann so ab 15:30 los, warte aber gerne noch auf dich!


----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2011)

ÖH ! Spätestens 17 Uhr ob es früher geht kann ich erst morgen sagen


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2011)

Hi,


@Micro: klar, wir können da auch flexibel starten. Hast du dein PN gesehen?


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. März 2011)

Ich könnte morgen ab 12.30 Uhr fahren gehen

@Yo!achim
Happy  du alter Sack

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2011)

YO ! Happy Birthday !


----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2011)

PN ? Nö hab nix bekommen


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2011)

Hi,

dann mal alles Gute an den Jungebliebenen: Hast du denn ne PN bekommen???


----------



## open-air (31. März 2011)

AHA, 
@Yo!achim
 


Am Freitag bin ich nicht dabei, ich muß mal eine Freundschaft pflegen.

Sa. und So. bin ich dabei!

Sa. bitte mal um Info wo's hin gehen soll, Ihr wißt die Brötchen möcht ich nicht versäumen.

So., wenn wir eine wirklich sanfte Rund fahren, versuche ich meine Frau zu überreden.

@LarsLipp, s. PN

Gruß

open-air


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. März 2011)

@Yo!achim
 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag .

Sonntag sieht gut aus bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2011)

SA 11 in Fehle sollte ich hinbekommen
SO kommt meine Holde mit, also wird es eine langsame Runde ( Schitt um die 10km/Std.)und vielleicht kommt auch noch ein Päärchen aus Viernheim mit


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (31. März 2011)

@ Yo!achim

Alles gute!!!


----------



## ChrisChros (31. März 2011)

hey gude,

@ yo! auch alles gute zum geburtstag von mir, hau rein und feier ordentlich!

wenn noch wer bock auf bad wildbad hat melden  wir fahrn am sonntag hin
samstag werd ich hier ne smoothe runde fahrn, weis aber noch ned genau wann

gruß christian


----------



## yo!achim (31. März 2011)

Besten Dank Jungs!
Ich werd jetzt mal schön was futtern gehn mit meiner Süßen.
Am WE hab ich Spätdienst und bin somit leider raus.

@Mr.Nice
Morgen um 13.00Uhr -äääähhhmm 12.45 mein ich natürlich  - wartet der alte Sack am Rathaus auf Mitfahrer .......

Bis denne......


----------



## open-air (31. März 2011)

Nabend,

wann, wo solls am Sa. hin, losgehen.
Fahren wir hier oder steht was anders an?

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2011)

Hi,

im Moment sieht es nach ner Runde hier aus für den Samstag. Passt mir auch ganz gut. Ich will aber spätestens um 11:00 Uhr in Fehlheim starten. (Früher wär mir lieber...).

Morgen wird es wohl 2 Runden geben: ich warte auf den Micro und das kann schon bis 17:00 Uhr dauern. Schauen wir morgen. (Gerne auch früher...)

Sonntag können wir ja dann live bequatschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (31. März 2011)

@Joachim
Von mir auch noch mal alles Gute, war knappâ¦.

Hoffe, dass  ich bald mal wieder Zeit habe mit euch ne Runde zu drehen!

Bis denne
Christof


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. April 2011)

@Yo!achim
Hab hier noch einiges zu erledigen so dass ich frühstens um 13.00 Uhr rauskomme.... von daher eher 13.30 Uhr bzw. lieber wäre mir eigentl. 14.00 Uhr.

Wie sieht`s da bei dir aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2011)

und nicht die  15 min vergessen....

Micro: hast du schon neuigkeiten?


----------



## Micro767 (1. April 2011)

Ich hab alles dabei und komme direkt von der Arbeit aus.

Ich hoffe auf 16:00


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2011)

Hi,

also wenn das Wetter nicht besser wird hab ich gar keinen Bock rauszugehen, da halt ich es wie unsere Mietzen...

@Micro: lass uns Phonen


----------



## Micro767 (1. April 2011)

Hoffe um 16:00 Uhr in Fehle zu sein +/- ein paar Minuten, da ich ja auch noch über die A5 muss


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2011)

0 Problemo, bis wir loskommen sind die anderen ja wieder @home...

Aber wir bekommen das gute Wetter ab!


----------



## Micro767 (1. April 2011)

Samstag 11:00 Fehle -> ca. 11:20 Bensheim 


Sonntag 12:00 Fehle -> ca. 12:20 Bensheim
Neuer Treffpunkt: Berliner Ring Ecke Saarstr. am Tennis Club & Sport Platz


----------



## oligie (1. April 2011)

Hi,
es hat ja letztes mal ja doch nicht geklappt und dann hatte ich bis heute klausur.... aber morgen wär ich dabei, wenns ok ist?!
Wetter wird ja bestens


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2011)

Hi,

@Oligi, dann schau morgen vorbei: Null Problemo.

@ Micro: so lange brauchen wir aber nicht von Fehlheim 15 Minuten reichen doch...

... und morgen ist ja zum Glück kein Top Fitter dabei, da wird es wieder gemütlich...

Bis morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_kite (2. April 2011)

@yo!achim:

Nachträglich alles Gute!


----------



## open-air (2. April 2011)

Hi,
top fit werde ich sicher auch nicht sein, eher übermüdet und min. gefühlte 10kg schwerer.
Also bis nachher.

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2011)

Morgen kommt meine Holde mit und ein Pärchen aus Verne 

Wie wäre es morgen mit Krehberg / Schannenbach ..... ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. April 2011)

Du denkst doch aber nur an Krehberg/Schannenbach um Kuchen zu essen

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (2. April 2011)

moin,

bin auch am start, 11:20 am rathaus!

bis gleich


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2011)

War heute wieder ne schöne Tolle Runde


----------



## SRX-Prinz (3. April 2011)

Schön wars 
bin noch über Sportplatz , T-Mann - Selters zurück . Bis demnächst .


----------



## Micro767 (4. April 2011)

Ja war ein toller Tag


----------



## open-air (4. April 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ja, da stimme ich gerne zu.
Das war ein richtig toller Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre1311 (4. April 2011)

Wir fanden die Tour auch sehr nett....


----------



## Micro767 (4. April 2011)

Sollten wir auf alle Fälle wiederholen


----------



## Andre1311 (4. April 2011)

Das würde ich auch sagen....


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2011)

Kommenden Samstag *oder* Sonntag planen meine Holde und ich wieder eine Tour  ;D

Tour = ca. 40 km / ca. 1000hm inklusive einer Einkehr

Kein Enduro; keine Schoner / Schützer; kein Fullface usw.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit ? Wir hätten Stand heute an beiden Tagen Zeit  ;D


----------



## open-air (5. April 2011)

Wir sind dabei, am Sonndach.
Wann sol's losgehen?
Wieder so gegen 12:00 +, Rathaus oder Tennishalle?

Ich habe gar keinen Fullface 

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Andre1311 (5. April 2011)

Ich sag mal zu 90% wären wir am Sonntag auch wieder dabei.

Ich habe weder Full-Face Helm noch Schoner.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2011)

Wetter schaut z.Z. gut aus für Sonntag 17-18°C Niederschlagsrisiko 13%


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2011)

meiner Holden wäre 12 Uhr auch wieder recht


----------



## open-air (5. April 2011)

Dann steht So. 12:00 Uhr, Tennishalle (wegen der Parkplätze).

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2011)

Ich überlege mir ne Strecke mit Einkehr  

Schlierbach Bauernstube bzw. deren Biergarten ist klasse oder Lindenfels oder die Hütte bei Stein irgendwas hinter Heppenheim oder oder oder


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2011)

Hi,

dann ruf ich mal für die für die Enduro Runde auf! 

Wenn Ihr euch festgelegt habt, können wir ja hier den anderen Tag planen.

Ich bin auf jedenn Fall wieder Sa & So mit am Start!

mfg


----------



## Andre1311 (5. April 2011)

Sonntag 12 Uhr an der Tennishalle.
Wir sind mit am Start.


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2011)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt wie z.B. die Pflastersteine für die Terasse ..... bin ich Samstag auch dabei. Mit Fullface versteht sich


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. April 2011)

@LarsLipp
Wo soll`s hingehen?? HD oder Pfalz??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2011)

Hi,

noch keine Ahnung. Ich wart mal ab, ob der Sven sich meldet....

Ansonsten halt wieder Homrun. Ich bin dann ja wieder 5 Tage nicht hier fahren gewesen. Freitag wird eher auch nichts... Oder erst später... Sehen wir dann ab Donnerstag

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2011)

So ein misst, mein Dämpfer Ölt. Es sind nur 90 Tage Dichtigkeits-Garantie...

Der muss dann mal die Tage weg!

Vieleicht sollte hier jemand seinen mal testen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (5. April 2011)

Hi,
ich bin am Sa. dabei, inkl. Tapsi-Turtle Verkleidung


----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2011)

Hi,

da sind wir ja mal gespannt: dann das volle Programm bitte. Ninja Mutant Open Air Hero...

Vieleicht sind die Jungs aus Ma auch mit am Start, schauen wir mal.

Dann bis demnächst

LL


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (6. April 2011)

Gude,

hat hier jemand einen Speichenspanner für Mavic Systemlaufräder?

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Micro767 (6. April 2011)

Könnte sein das Freitag wirklich schon die Pflastersteine kommen


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. April 2011)

@LarsLipp
Hab aber bisher keine Zeit gehabt ihn einzubauen. Aber viel. sollte ich ihn doch mal testen....

Morgen HI??

@Ben
Ich glaube ich hab so einen irgendwo im Keller rumfliegen. Bin morgen früh zu Hause falls es dringend ist.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2011)

Hi,

wie keine Zeit, das geht doch so einfach und schnell. Würdest dich abe rärgern, wenn er nach 90 Tagen ölt... Sind nur noch ein paar Tage.

Ich war heut ein HI und geh morgen mit Eva paddeln. Wird ja schön warm!


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. April 2011)

Eva??? Jaa, nee is klar

Würde ich wahrs. auch vor HI vorziehen.

Na, dann viel Spass.

Gruss
chris


----------



## starvald (7. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Endlich durfte ich vorgestern mein Bike abholen. Bin vorher leider 6 Wochen gar nicht gefahren und auch sonst ist meine Kondition als Bürostuhlakrobat leider nicht sonderlich beachtenswert. Das habe ich die letzten zwei Tage gemerkt, wo der Geist willig war, das Fleisch aber faulig + schwach :-(

Außerdem ist der Schritt von meinem alten 10+kg Alu "Null-Suspension" auf den jetzigen 17kg Hobel doch krasser als gedacht, vor allem bergauf!! 

Wird dieses Wochenende wieder eine Tour stattfinden? Wird desaströs für mich, aber ich kann ja aussteigen wenn's zuviel wird. Mehr wie 10-15km und 300hm sind für mich wahrscheinlich schon grenzwertig.

Viele Grüße,
Starvald


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2011)

Hi,

dann schaue hier vorbei und komm zum Treffpunkt. 300 HM ist halt nix, da kannst du gerne mit auf den TM fahren...

Training ist jetzt angesagt. 17KG ist ja auch ne ansage. Meins wiegt aber auch 16 und das geht doch recht flott bergauf

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (7. April 2011)

Angeber ! 

jep, Toter Mann sind so um die 260hm glaub ich und die Abfahrt lohnt sich schon 

Wie gesagt ich denke das ich Samstag wegen den Pflastersteinen raus bin


----------



## yo!achim (7. April 2011)

Ab Rathaus sind es nur 210 Hm bis zur Hütte  
Und Drops gibt's auch in der Nähe..........


----------



## starvald (7. April 2011)

ich werd einfach mal auflaufen, mich vorstellen und mich so lange blamieren, wie ich eben durchhalte  toter mann etc. sagen mir nix, da ich ja erst kürzlich hergezogen bin (und zwar nach HP...).

ich hab schon von der feindschaft heppenheim / bensheim gehört!! ändert es da was, wenn ich nur wahlheppenheimer bin statt gebürtiger?? :-D


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. April 2011)

Feindschaft Bensheim vs. Heppenheim?? Hmh, dann schon eher Biker vs. Spaziergänger

TM steht für Toter Mann und ist ein Stück oberhalb des Fürstenlagers.

@Yo!achim
Sorry, war die ganze Woche busy. Der Garten hält mich ganz schön auf trab. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (7. April 2011)

gude,

einfach mal mitkommen, da wirst du sehen was geht, wir fahren niemandem davon!

am we weiß ich noch nicht genau was bikemäßig läuft, samstag eventuell beerfelden, sonntag nachmittag vlt hier, oder hat wer bock auf weinheim?

wie siehts fuchstrail mäßig aus? wär mal wieder zeit für ne große session!!!!!!!!!!! nächste woche werd ich da auf alle öfter unterwegs sein




Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Der Garten hält mich ganz schön auf trab.



der garten oder die freundin  

gruß


----------



## yo!achim (7. April 2011)

@starvald
Das war ganz und gar nicht feindselig gemeint, (bin selbst Wahl-Bensheimer) und die Drops sind ne Anspielung auf den Namen Deines Bikes.
Nur nicht unter Druck setzen lassen 

@MrNice
Dachte ich mir schon. Dann eben demnächst. 
Mit Wanderern hab ich übrigens kein Problem, wohl aber mit anderen Interessensgruppen, die Wanderer u. Andere gegen Biker aufhetzen. 

Bis bald im Wald

P.S. 
Hab ne Karte von der Pfalz, will evtl. Samstag hin.
Hätte jmd. Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2011)

Hi,

ja der Mr Nice muss mal was schaffe, aber wie kann die denn der Garten aufhalten??? Der war doch TOP! Mach nur nix kaputt.

@Starvald: eigentlich dürfen Heppenheimer bei uns nicht mitfahren aber du bist ja zugezogen und zur Not ziehst du nach Bensheim!

Micro: du bist raus? Startzeit in Fehlheim trozdem 11:00 Uhr? Dann sag ich mal den Mannemern bescheid. 11:20 dann in Bensheim.


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2011)

Wie gesagt heute sollen die Pflastersteine kommen, d.h. ich will heute die erste 1/2 und morgen sie 2/2 verlegen.


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2011)

11 Uhr Fehle  
Baustofflieferant hat angerufen und mitgeteilt das bei Ihm keine Steine angeliefert wurden, die warscheinlich keit das bis morgen was passiert ist sehr gering.


----------



## starvald (8. April 2011)

sagt nen termin an, jungs


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2011)

Samstag 
erster Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Fehle
zweiter Treffpunkt ca 11:15 Berliner Ring Ecke Saarstrasse am Tennis Club
dritter Treffpunkt ???

Und wenn Du mit kommst steht schon mal fest das das erste Ziel der Tote Mann ist


----------



## starvald (8. April 2011)

Ich hab meinen besten Freund Google eben nach `Bensheim Fehle` gefragt, er hat mir aber keine Antwort geben koennen  Wo ist denn dieses Fehle? 11 Uhr hört sich nach einer sehr guten Zeit an.


----------



## starvald (8. April 2011)

Was nehmt Ihr denn so mit bei so einer Tour, bzw. was ist angemessen?



Fullface oder Schale? (Ich hab meinen Helm bei Anstiegen meist am Rucksack, da ich sonst eingehen würde)
Getränk klar - aber auch Obst etc.?
Geld für Eisdiele
Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch etc.
Hört sich vielleicht nach ner blöden Frage an, aber wenn ich als einziger mit nem 10kg Rucksack auflaufe, würde ich mir wahrsch. etwas deppert vorkommen 

Gruss,
Starvald


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2011)

Helm ist Plicht egal ob Schale oder Fullface
Fullface hängt auch bei uns bergauf immer am Rucksack 

Schoner wie Du willst, wie sagen wir immer:
Wir haben keine Fahrtechnik -> das gleichen wir mit Federweg aus
Was wir nicht mit Federweg ausgleichen können -> gleichen wir mit Schützern aus *lol*

Trinkblase, mal ein Brötchen oder nen Riegel dabei zu haben ist nie verkehrt !
Klar nen Ersatzschlauch, ne Pumpe halt das nötigste für ne kl. Tagestour


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2011)

Achso ! Fehle = Fehlheim


----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2011)

Hi,

@Micro: kein dritter Treffpunkt, eigentlich gibt es ja nur einen und einen vorgelagerten.

Wenn wir uns an der Tennishalle treffen, dann nicht auch noch am Rathaus!!!

@Starvald: ist ebr nett, uns dann zu einem Eis einzuladen. He Jungs: das sollten wir mal einführen... (war nur ein Spass)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2011)

Inzwischen ist es offizel: keine Steine und das o.k. von meiner Holden ist auch da, das ich mit Euch radeln darf


----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2011)

Da hat einer aber Glück gehabt! Dann sind die Zeiten für morgen ja fix.

Bleibt noch der Sonntag, aber das schaffen wir auch noch...


----------



## open-air (8. April 2011)

Puu, hab lange nicht gelesen.

Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Sa., 11:20 am Rathaus?


Das Wetter ist bombig und ich mach jetzt Feierabend.
Mal sehen ob's noch zum Biken reicht.

Bis Morgen

Gruß

open-air

ps: Eis ist toll. Aber das in Mannheim ist besser


----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2011)

nee: Bürstadt de Kippes!

Ich bin immer noch schaffe: na gleich geht es los...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2011)

Hi,

irgendwie liest hier doch keiner was geschrieben wird.

Micro schreibt was vom Tennisplatz und irgendjemand fragt nach dem Rathaus...

Wo treffen wir uns denn morgen? Macht keinen Sinn wieder sinnlos zu ein paar Treffpunkten zu gurken.

Ich bin für Tennisplatz...

Hehee...


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (8. April 2011)

Gude,

was soll das den für ne Runde werden morgen?

Ich hab nur meinen neuen Hobel und der geht bergauf nicht so ganz gut, aber ne normale Runde würde ich mitkommen.

Grüße, Ben


----------



## open-air (8. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ist das die Ansage?
11:20 an der Tennishalle?!

OK: 11:20 an der Tennishalle

Bis morgen. Hoffentlich bin ich dann etwas fitter.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## starvald (8. April 2011)

hi,

ich werd die tennishalle dann ebenfalls mal suchen und freue mich natürlich bereits auf meine premiere! werde wohl mit dem auto kommen, sonst kann ich ja getrost 15km auf die tour aufaddieren 


gruß,
starvald


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2011)

und gerade für die Auto Anreise ist Tennis Club Ideal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (8. April 2011)

Was ist an der Tennis- Halle besser als am Rathaus??? Wenn die Tennissaison jetzt anläuft kann`s da ganz schön voll werden...

Was habt ihr für morgen angedacht zu fahren??

@LarsLipp
Jaa, nee is klar. Hab mir mal die Werbung "Mach es zu deinem Projekt" zu Herzen genommen

@Yo!achim
Mist, zu spät gelesen dass du morgen in die Pfalz fahren wolltest. Hätte ich auch präferiert!! Die Tour vom letzten mal hätte ich noch im Kopf

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (9. April 2011)

Hi,

@Ginsterbusch: es ist ja eh noch ein "neuer" der nicht so fitt ist dabei. Da kommst du locker mit, oder gibt es die große Überraschung?

Achtung: Tennishalle an der Grenze Bensheim - Auerbach. Nicht Zwingenberg.

Morgen ist wohl HD angesagt. 12:00 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir. Alternativtreffpunkt HD müsste noch besprochen werden. Sven ist mit dabei und macht den Guide.

Wir sollten mal versuchen für Touren mit Auto Anfahrt etwas früher in die Planung zu gehen und das nicht erst Freitag Abend ausmachen. Da kann der ein oder andere zu Hause schon mal drauf einstimmen...

Bis gleich


----------



## ChrisChros (9. April 2011)

gude gude,

ich bin heut auch mit am start! morgen hab ich leider keine zeit, zumindest noch nicht so früh :/

bis gleich


----------



## starvald (9. April 2011)

morgen!

nur um missverständnisse zu vermeiden: tennis club blau-weiß am berliner ring 120?? 11 uhr.


bis nachher,

starvald


----------



## Micro767 (9. April 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Wir sollten mal versuchen für Touren mit Auto Anfahrt etwas früher in die Planung zu gehen und das nicht erst Freitag Abend ausmachen. Da kann der ein oder andere zu Hause schon mal drauf einstimmen...
> ...



Schon wieder an einem Tag an dem ich nicht kann  und das obwohl ich es früh genug angekündigt habe


----------



## LarsLipp (9. April 2011)

Hi,

@Micro: du hast doch schon ne Tour??? 
Das müssen wir mal noch besprechen...

@Starvald: ja!

@Mr Nice: da sind wir ja mal auf die Garten-Einweihungsparty gespannt


Jetzt geht's noch in den Garten und dann gleich los! Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (9. April 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal versuchen für Touren mit Auto Anfahrt etwas früher in die Planung zu gehen und das nicht erst Freitag Abend ausmachen. Da kann der ein oder andere zu Hause schon mal drauf einstimmen...
> 
> Bis gleich




Ääähm wir???

Du wolltest doch schon Anfang der Woche dich mit Sven in Verbindung setzen.... morgen wird`s bei mir wahrs. eher nix

Gruss
chris


----------



## crsone (9. April 2011)

servus,

Noton-fahrer aus Mannheim hier, jetzt hab ich es auch mal hier her geschaft. 
grüsse an alle die wir/ich am letzten samstag getroffen haben.

christian


----------



## starvald (9. April 2011)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mich nochmal bei allen, die heute dabei waren, für die tolle Runde bedanken! Ich pfeife zwar aus allen Löchern, aber es hat unglaublich viel Spass gemacht! Die Folgen des Sturzes sind mittlerweile mit Bepanthen geflickt  

Da wird das Bier heute abend gleich doppelt so gut schmecken!

Viele Grüße,
Nicolas

PS: Am geilsten fand ich immer noch den allerersten Trail oberhalb des Fürstenlagers!


----------



## Micro767 (9. April 2011)

Fazit für die 3 letzten:

1436 hm bei 33km + die 8km von und nach Fehle


----------



## LarsLipp (9. April 2011)

Hi,


@Mr Nice: ja, ich hab mich ja am Montag bei Ihm gemeldet. Sa war ja ausgemacht, dann haben wir uns für den So / HD entschieden. Da hattest du ja leider Pech.

@Mannemer: super RUnde heute wieder: morgen steht HD auf dem Plan, wir starten ab 12 bei mir und ich hab keine Plan wie was wann wo...

Ansonten bis die Tage: oder erst wieder im Mai- bald ist Urlaub!


----------



## starvald (9. April 2011)

Ich bins nochmal,

das Schaltwerk hinten hat heute beim Sturz wohl doch was mitgenommen. Habe gesehen, dass ich ein paar fette Schrammen drin habe. Könnt ihr mir eine gute Werkstatt nennen? Ich wäre am Montag mal in diesem Mountainbikeladen in Bensheim gegangen, sind die auch ok?

Gruss,
Nicolas


----------



## Micro767 (9. April 2011)

Pn


----------



## crsone (10. April 2011)

sers,

@larslipp: und wo ist das "bei dir"? ich hätte auf jedenfall lust mit zu radeln.


----------



## crsone (10. April 2011)

nojo,
ich fahr dann einfach mal nach bensheim. falls mir noch jemand sagen kann wo genau ihr euch trefft in der nächsten halben stunde wäre ich sehr dankbar. ich kann meine emails bzw das forum auch unterwegs abrufen. anstonsten mach ich ne gemütliche runde am meli
grüsse 
christian


----------



## oligie (10. April 2011)

Servus Jungs,
ich wär dieses We gerne wieder mit gefahren aber leider keine Zeit gehabt
Die nächsten 2 Wochen bin ich "leider" im Urlaub.
Aber daaanach bin ich hoffentlich wieder am Start!

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2011)

Hi,


HD ist ja Teilweise recht heftig (für mich zumindest) Hat aber ne Menge Spass gemacht. Bin die Woche unterwegs Do HI sollte klappen und dann erst wieder am Sonntag ne Runde. Ist ja aber für den ein oder anderen schon Urlaubszeit... Viel Spass den Urlaubern, bin ja selbst bald dran...

LL


----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2011)

War ein richtig guter Tag !

Sollten wir auf alle fälle öfter machen !


----------



## open-air (11. April 2011)

Guten Morgen,

gestern, das war richtig super.
@Micro767, auf jeden Fall

@LarsLipp, vielen Dank für die Teile. Habe die Planung bereits aufgenommen.

Bis dann

open-air


----------



## Andre1311 (11. April 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen....

War wirklich ein super Tag gestern.
Schöne Tour und ein guter Abschluss.

Grüße André


----------



## ChrisChros (11. April 2011)

gude gude!

ben und ich wollen am sonntag nach beerfelden in den bikepark, der lift läuft jetzt ja, dürfte also ziemlich abgehn

@Mr.Nice: wie siehts aus, noch lust und zeit?

falls noch wer bock hat einfach melden! yo!achim? LarsLipp? jatschek?......

gruß christian


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2011)

Hi,

soll jetzt besser sein mit dem Lift. Sven war am Samstag da. Ich fahr am Sonntag nur ein Türchen bei uns, da ich am Donnerstag dann in Urlaub fahr.

Mal sehen, was uns das Wetter so beschert, hier im Norden ist der See noch ganz schön erfrischend. Wind ist auch aufgekommen... Es wär ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn es mit dem WEtter so wietergeht...


----------



## jatschek (11. April 2011)

Ich bin fast jeden Sonntag dort, hab ne Jahreskarte. 

Und ja mit dem Lift geht es ziemlich gut ab. Geht um ein vielfaches schneller und ist sehr angenehm, mal nicht mit 30 anderen verschwitzten Bikern in nem schlecht belüfteten Bus geshuttelt zu werden. 

Die Strecken sind nicht jedermanns Sache, ist nichts für "Roller". Will man in Beerfelden schnell fahren muss man treten. Das mag nicht jeder...


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. April 2011)

@chrisChros
Ich klär`s ab und meld mich bei dir.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2011)

Hi,

ich dreh am Sonntag wahrscheinlich ne Runde hier im schönen Odenwald. Start gegen 12:00 Uhr in Fehle. Ich werd mal die Mannemer noch kontaktieren...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crsone (13. April 2011)

Mannheimer hier...
Ob ich am Sonntag dabei bin weiss ich noch nicht. Bin auf  am Tag davor. Je nach dem wie das endet bin ich dabei oder auch nicht. 
Aber ich bin heute auf dem melibokus. Wollen am Parkplatz in der bachgasse um 16:15 starten, falls jemand lust und Zeit hat...


----------



## ChrisChros (13. April 2011)

gude,

ich wollt heut auch noch fahren gehen, hab aber erst so ab 16.45 zeit...


----------



## crsone (13. April 2011)

Dann lass doch auf dem Parkplatz vor dem letzten Anstieg zum meli treffen. Ruf mich einfach an wenn du dort bist
01718341070


----------



## ChrisChros (13. April 2011)

Nabend,

muss leider für Sonntag Beerfelden absagen, sry :/ mir is was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## open-air (13. April 2011)

Fahren wir am Sa oder So?
Sa ist um 18:00 Weinfrühling in Bensheim.
Also am So. nicht zu früh bitte ,... Promillegrenze...

@LarsLipp,
12:00 Fehle, => 12:20 am Rathaus oder der üblichen Halle?

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2011)

Hi,

12:00 Uhr Fehle fällt eventuell Flach, da Micro ja im Urlaub ist

Dann 12:15 an der Tennishalle. Auffahrt können wir ja wieder die Wolfshecke nehmen und den Spaziergängern entfliehen. Will auch gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, da wir noch das AUto probpacken müssen...

Samstag bin ich bei Ellis Schwester...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (14. April 2011)

Fährt jetzt noch jemand am Sonntag nach Beerfelden?
Ich fahr auf alle Fälle und hätte noch einen Sitzplatz im Auto frei.


----------



## Micro767 (14. April 2011)

Ich melde mich mal offizel ab 

Nächste mögliche Tour am Wochenende vom 30.04 & 01.05


----------



## open-air (14. April 2011)

@Micro767,

schönen Urlaub.


Was ist mit Sa. ?

Beerfelden halte ich mal im Hinterkopf, dürfte aber im Moment noch ein bisschen heftig sein. 

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2011)

Hi,

das ist mal ein Ding: mein Dämpfer ist schon zurück von Toxoholics.
Da hätt ich mir ja das Buchsenumpressen sparen können... Na vieleicht geb ich dem RP2 noch einmal eine Chance...

Sonntag steht bei mir noch!

@Open Air: Beerfelden geht auch ganz locker. HD fand ich heftiger...

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## open-air (16. April 2011)

Hi,

heute war ja fast nix los.

@LarsLipp,
Habe die Kettenführung ausgiebigen Tests unterzogen und ... das Teil funktioniert super
Danke nochmal für das Rohr.

Morgen steht 12:15 Uhr an der Tennishalle.

Gehe jetzt lecker Weinchen probieren

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. April 2011)

@Ginsterbusch
Sorry, aber ich bin für morgen raus. War heute näml. spontan in HD ne Runde drehen

@El Pablo
Danke für`s guiden Ich fand`s fett

@LarsLipp
Wie der Dämpfer ist schon wieder zurück?? Was war kaputt oder hat Toxo nix gemacht?? Morgen früh HI??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2011)

Hi

Ich geh in Hi und dann Radeln
12.15 tennishalle


----------



## open-air (16. April 2011)

Hi,

De Woi is drinn
Ne Döööner un a Bier hinner her un nu sinn mer widder dahom

@Mr. Nice, aha fremd gegangen - ää gefahren - 
Kommst Du morgen mit?

@all, will wer zu dem Hibike testival fahren?

Gruß 

open air


----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2011)

Hi,

@open air: keiner, wir haben ja alle schon unsere neuen Räder

Dann bis 12:15. Ich geh jetzt in HI und dann trink ich ein Sektchen und radel an die Tennishalle. Ich pack schonmal meinen Rucksack...


Viele Grüße


----------



## Andre1311 (17. April 2011)

@open-air:
Wir wollen da evt am 07.05. mal hin fahren, aber ohne Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (17. April 2011)

Beerfelden ist ja hammer mit dem Liftbetrieb 

Und diese Woche eventl. Winterberg, jemand Interesse?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. April 2011)

@Ginsterbusch
Ach, wenn ich doch noch Schüler wäre...

@all
Wie schaut´s morgen Abend so gegen 17.30 Uhr mit ner Runde aus?? Treffpunkt dann allerd. am Rathaus!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (17. April 2011)

Ahoi

@Mr.Nice ich hab bock, kann aber noch nicht sicher zusagen, ich meld mich nochmal

am totenmann trail steht in der ersten kurve ein neuer anlieger! am besten vorher mal anschauen, man muss weiter von rechts anfahren, außerdem ist er noch ziemlich locker!

gruß


----------



## ChrisChros (18. April 2011)

Moin

also 17:30 geht klar, will vorher aber noch fuchstrail fahren, komm einfach da oben vorbei!

gruß


----------



## open-air (18. April 2011)

Hi,

Lust, keine Frage

Zeit, hab nen Termin um 17:45. 
Wird also nix. Muß mir das schöne Wetter vom Wartezimmer aus ansehen.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (18. April 2011)

Hi,

wie kann  man nur bei dem Wetter zum Doc?

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich Fahr oder an den See geh und im Garten schuffte...


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. April 2011)

Paddeln gehst du doch ab Freitag noch genug... und der Garten kann warten

Also, nicht lange fackeln und ab auf`s Rad.

@chrischros
Ich melde wie besprochen bei dir kurz telef. wenn wir im Fürstenlager sind.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. April 2011)

Ach so, ganz vergessen!!

Im Rahmen des diesjährigen Bachgassenfest (08. -11. July 2011) findet erstmalig ein sportliches Rahmenprogramm statt.

Infos und Anmeldung hierzu unter: http://www.alleswirdgruen.de/Mountainbiking.html

Da für die MTB Ausfahrt noch ortskundige Guides gesucht werden würde ich euch bitten bei Interesse mir eine PM zu schicken.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (19. April 2011)

So der Termin steht fest, ich werde am Donnerstag nach Winterberg fahren, falls jemand mit möchte kann er sich einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (19. April 2011)

Guden Ginsterbusch,
ich denke mal drüber nach...! Um wieviel Uhr willst du los?
LG


----------



## open-air (20. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

an manchen von den netten Wanderern hinterlassenen Hindernissen kann man sich ja erfreuen.
Doch der Trottel, der meinte auf Kopfhöhe im Kanada Schranken aufzustellen, dem gehört ...... .

Ich glaube nicht, daß der jenige ein Förster ist. Der würde sicher keinen jungen Baum als Schranke vergewaltigen.

Mal sehen wie lange die Einfahrt frei bleibt.

Bis dann 

Gruß

open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (22. April 2011)

Ahoi,

sind wieder aus winterberg zurück!
morgen erstmal kein radfahren  es war gut aber anstrengend, ein paar blessuren hab ich auch davon getragen, aber ist ja standart

@Mr.Nice: ich könnte montag eventuell beerfelden, muss aber erst schauen was mit meiner gabel los ist, federt ******* und es hat sich auf der rechten seite die kappe gelöst...

gruß christian


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. April 2011)

Yiep, Montag hatte ich auch Beerfelden anvisiert. Wobei El Pablo evtl. auch ne Tour in HD oder Pfalz ins Auge gefasst hat...

Was für Blessuren hast du und dein Rad davon getragen??

@all
Wie schaut`s morgen mit ner Runde aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (23. April 2011)

ein paar blaue flecken und schürfwunden und wie gesagt läuft die gabel nicht mehr gut, der werkstatt typ in winterberg meinte, dass die gabel irgendwie verwunden sein könnte...keine ahnung, ist bei nem sturz am roadgap passiert, war zu langsam und bin voll oben auf die landung draufgeknallt, die felge und der rahmen habens aber überstanden


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. April 2011)

@chrischros


@Micro767
Na, wenn haben wir den da.....https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_...20/Singletrailtour Steinegg 18.04.11-0163.jpg

Sieht so aus, als hättet ihr Spass gehabt

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (24. April 2011)

@Chris Chros
Das Roadgap in WB zu kurz!! Na hoffentlich hat's die Standrohre nicht verbogen.
Das nächste Mal bitte mit Video-Doku  

So, muss jetzt mal ins Bett, sch....... Spätdienst


----------



## ChrisChros (24. April 2011)

ja die hams neu gebaut und ich dachte bei der anfahrt verdammt du bist zu schnell, brems lieber ab sonst schlägst du gut unten ein, naja dann halt mim hinterrrad gut oben auf die landung und dan übern lenkner....nichts weiter passiert, aber die gabel ging erstmal richtig mieß und die rechte kappe unter der die feder sitzt hat sich irgendwie gelöst...nachdem ich die festgezogen hab und ordentlich teflonspray draufgemacht hab liefs wieder einigermaßen, ich kann zumindest nicht erkennen, dass irgendwas verbogen ist, keine ahnung was da los ist....ein video hätt ich mir auch gewünscht! da hätt ich bei dem stunt wenigstens ne "belohnung" gehabt


----------



## Micro767 (26. April 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @chrischros
> 
> @Micro767
> Na, wenn haben wir den da.....https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_...20/Singletrailtour Steinegg 18.04.11-0163.jpg
> ...



Sind wieder im Lande, hatten eine Menge Spaß, 4 Touren mit Kurt dem Hotelier, ne Menge Trails und und und 

Wie war das mit Pfingsten ??? Ich will da wieder hin und mehr Trails fahren


----------



## Micro767 (26. April 2011)

Wie schauts ?

Samstag hätten meine Holde und ich Zeit für ne Tour
Sonntag eher wenn überhaupt nur ich aber da gibts dann ein Zeitlimit


----------



## open-air (27. April 2011)

Hi,
Wie war's im Park?

@Micro767
Willkommen wieder zu hause.
Am 30.04. wird ein runder 40er gefeiert da muß ich um 18:00 stramm Stehen zum Bierheben etc. 
Und am 01.05 ist Weinlagenwanderung, da wird weiter gezecht und bei einem  (1+x) schönen Glas "Traubensaft" gelaufen, gesungen und ... .  

Für eine Runde zur üblichen Sa. Zeit aber immer gerne.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## yo!achim (27. April 2011)

Melde mich erstmal ab. Bin bis Mo in Riva.
Wegen Urlaub schaun wir nächte Woche, ist ja wieder alles andere als einfach mal ein paar Leute unter einen Hut zu bekommen 

Bis denne


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. April 2011)

@open-air
Nix war`s mit Beerfelden. Mein Fahrer hat mich morgens versetzt

Mal schauen wann`s mal wieder passt.

@Yo!achim
Das ist doch aber nix neues..... werde heute Abend mal bei Doodle.com ne Umfrage erstellen und hier posten. Viel. sind wir ja danach schlauer.

Viel Spass in Riva und lass die alten Knochen heil

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (29. April 2011)

Hallo !!!!???

fährt morgen jemand?

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Andre1311 (29. April 2011)

Ich, aber nur im Bereich Weinheim.
Habe doch Nachtdienstwochenende.


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. April 2011)

Habe mich gerade eben spontan zu Beerfelden überreden lassen

@Open-Air
Wie schaut`s bei dir?? Lust dazu??

@El Pablo
Zufällig morgen auch dort?? Wir werden hier so gegen 10 Uhr aufbrechen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. April 2011)

Hi

Bin am Sonntag zu Hause

Gegen 12:00 uhr ne Runde drehen


----------



## EL Pablo (29. April 2011)

morgen heidelberg, wollte eh noch fragen.... 
dafür aber sonntag beerfelden, aber auch nur die letzten 4 stunden, nach überstandenem kater. schade eigentlich, aber wir bekommens bestimmt mal wieder hin...


----------



## open-air (30. April 2011)

Hallo guten Morgen,

habe erst eben die Seite 91 angezeigt bekommen

@Mr. Nice,
wäre ja gerne mitgekommen. War gesten Abend ne Runde Meli und dann noch im Physio3.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal die "F5" Taste mit einem 500g Hammer betätigen. Sch.... Windows Explorer.......

@ Andrè,
bei Euch ist es doch auch schön.
Freuen uns schon auf die nächste Tour, dann vielleicht mal bei Euch.
Vielleicht sind dann auch Micro767 mit seiner Holden und für die Zukunft Mr. Nice mit Hänger dabei (ab Mitte Mai) 


Gruß und schönen feucht fröhlichen 1. Mai (es wird gearbeitet, an der Traubensaft Eichgrenze)

open-air


----------



## open-air (30. April 2011)

@LarsLipp,

So. ist Weinlagenwanderung.
Ob man da mit einem Fahrrad bis hinters Fürstenlager durchkommt
Komm besser Wandern und Wein trinken

 Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (30. April 2011)

Sorry Leute !

war nicht mehr online seit Do Abend und heute war eh nicht mein Tag, dafür hat sich Haus und Garten gefreut 

Morgen fahren meine Holde und ich um 10 Uhr von LA aus los, Karl-Stern, Weinheim vordere Kante Odenwald über 4 Ritterblick, Juhöhe, Jägerrast zur Starkenburg und zurück nach LA. Wenn wer mit möchte gerne


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2011)

Hi,

keiner am Start? Dann werd ich mal alleine die Wanderer scheuchen...

Dann bis zum nächsten Weekend..

LarsLipp


----------



## open-air (1. Mai 2011)

Hi,

puuu, war das ne Nacht.
Ich werde doch alt.

@Micro767,
hört sich gut an, aber dafür sind wir heute zu spät dran und heute ist traditionelles Wandern angesagt.

@LarsLipp,
versuchs mal. Erst kriegst Du ne Schoppe un dann drehe mer de Spieß rum.

Gruß und einen schönen Tag der Arbeit

open-air

P.s. zum Glück habe ich morgen frei


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2011)

61 km 460hm schön gemütlich und kaum Wandersleute, mussten aber in auf dem Kreuzberg aus Zeitgründen abbiegen


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ein Hoch auf den Fullface: dofe Aktion, blöd an ner Wurzel abgerutscht.
Das wär mal voll auf's Kinn gegangen. Suppe für die nächsten Wochen.
So tut nur die Schulter, ein Finger und das Knie ein wenig weg...

Dann mal ne schöne Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (2. Mai 2011)

@LarsLipp,

Hauptsache Dir ist nichts weiter passiert. Gute Besserung.

Sa. war ich "fahren mit Hindernissen", erst ist mir ein Stock in die Kettenführung geraten und ich mußte reparieren.
Dann hat's mir auch noch vom Toten-Mann runter nach einem Hupser den Schlauch zerfetzt, wechseln.

Na ja war dann eine kurze Runde, aber schön

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (2. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung ! ! !


----------



## ChrisChros (2. Mai 2011)

gute besserung! 

ich hab heute meine gabel weggeschickt, mal sehen wie langs diesmal dauert...ben leiht mir zum glück seine 140mm pike, so kann ich ein bisschen fahren  wenn ich die eingebaut hab meld ich mich zum fahren mal

gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2011)

Hi,

na am Samstag will ich ne Runde drehen. 

Vieleicht pack ich ja den Freitag schon, muss halt schnell schaffen...

Passt schon, danke den Besserungswünschen. Der Finger fühlt sich etwas komisch an...

Na vieleicht geht es mit der Gabel so schnell wie mit meinem Dämpfer... Ich drück mal den Daumen

Irgendwie scheint das Rad mit deiner Fahrweise aber überfordert...


----------



## Micro767 (3. Mai 2011)

Samstag wäre ich wohl mit dabei, muss mal mit meiner Holden reden
Sonntag steht schon wieder die nächste Familienfeier an


----------



## open-air (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Sa. soll es wieder schöneres Wetter geben.
Entweder Hibikes oder hier radeln.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (3. Mai 2011)

Oder Hibike und im Taunus radeln ?


----------



## ChrisChros (3. Mai 2011)

@LarsLipp: danke  ich hoffs auch, mal sehen obs auf garantie geht, eins steht fest, die gabel hat sich für marzocchi nicht gelohnt  die neuteile von der letzten reparatur haben schon 320 euro gekostet


----------



## open-air (3. Mai 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Oder Hibike und im Taunus radeln ?


 
Das ist auch denkbar.
Es soll ja geführte Touren geben, oder kennt sich einer dort aus?


----------



## Micro767 (3. Mai 2011)

Direkt von dort aus nicht wirklich aber ein paar gute Trails finde ich auch vom Feldi und vom Alt König runter


----------



## Micro767 (3. Mai 2011)

Ein paar Sachen könnte ich schon wieder gebrauchen von Hibike


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich fahr ne lokale Runde. Wir haben die Nachbarn Abends zu Besuch.

Eventuell geht aber Freitag ne Runde.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (3. Mai 2011)

Freitag muss meine Holde wieder mit, sonst fährt sie zu wenig Rad


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Mai 2011)

Mal abgesehen vom Wochenende. Wie schaut`s heute mit einer Feierabendrunde aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (4. Mai 2011)

hab zuhause Arbeit


----------



## crsone (4. Mai 2011)

@ mr. Nice: Ich wollte heute eine runde auf dem meli drehn.

Will 17:15 am Parkplatz in der bachgasse sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Mai 2011)

@crsone
Sorry, bin leider noch im Büro Daher wird das heute leider nix mit einer gemeinsamen Runde. Beim nächsten mal wieder.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Miss.June (4. Mai 2011)

hej. bin zurück aus der hauptstadt, vier tage im stadtverkehr hält zwar fit aber man vermisst ziemlich schnell die berge und die tollen abfahrten!

wäre evtl. am Samstag mit am start wann wollt ihr da los - hoffe nicht all so früh?!  standard-route, wa?

lieebe. grüße


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Freitag klappt wohl bei mir: Gerne ne Runde auch mit Anhang... Ich fahr aber mit FF und Schützung: Gerne Ohly und zum Meli, oder auch sonstwohin.

Samstag will ich aber eher früh starten. 11:00 Uhr ist fast schon zu späth, sieht ja noch nach Seewetter aus!


----------



## Micro767 (4. Mai 2011)

Freitag hängt von meiner Holden ab wann sie Feierabend machen kann ......

Samstag vor 11 ist bei mir halt schlecht, will nicht auch noch Samstags nen Wecker stellen müssen.


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Mai 2011)

Hi,

dann schau doch erstmal nach dem Freitag: dann sehen wir weiter. Muss auch mal sehen, wenn ich den Grünschnitt wegbekomme und ein wenig vom Unkraut aus dem Vorgarten...

Die nächste Woche bin ich ja auch komplett in München...


----------



## Miss.June (5. Mai 2011)

ich seh auch grad, das Samstag bei mir knapp werden könnte, müsste spätestens wieder 15:00 Uhr @home sein, würde daher auch früher vorschlagen.

wann würdet ihr morgen fahren wollen ...später nachmittag? ist ja lang hell. 

grüßle. in die morgenstunden!


----------



## open-air (5. Mai 2011)

Moin,

bin wieder da.
Gestern war ne 17h Dienstreise angesagt .

Vorteil ist, ich bin am Fr. Nachmittag dabei, wann wollen wir los? 

@ Micro767, Hibike und Taunus wird bei mir dieses WE nix.
Könnten aber mal eine Taunusrunde einschieben, sind dann auch bestimmt nicht so viele Hibike Test-Tourer unterwegs

Sa. 11:15 wie immer am Rathaus? Soll super Wetter werden.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (5. Mai 2011)

Freitag kann ich selbst nicht vor 17 Uhr


----------



## Micro767 (5. Mai 2011)

Na dann werd ich gleich mal meine Sachen Online bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre1311 (5. Mai 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich gleich mal meine Sachen Online bestellen



Habe auch gerade bestellt.


----------



## Miss.June (5. Mai 2011)

olala. das hört sich freitags supii an, besonders wenn kerstin dabei ist!  also evtl. 17:30 Uhr am Rathaus?? - ne kleine "feierabendrunde" das würd mir vollkommen reichen - so ohly hoch und runter ^^ 

ein gruß aus dem büroo. ich glaub heute radeln wird wohl nichts mehr


----------



## SRX-Prinz (5. Mai 2011)

Hi , ich bin fürs WE raus , ich habe die Kids 
Aber das Neue Bike ist da und schon fertig umgebaut ( Galerie )
Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub und werde mich mal um den Wildwuchs auf den Trails kümmern  und ein paar mal fahren. Melde mich wenn ich gehe falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat zum Gärtnern oder Biken.
Schönes Wochende euch allen.


----------



## Micro767 (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Jule,

da bist Du etwas zu euphorisch, Kerstin hat nächste Woche Urlaub und noch keinen Plan wie lange sie morgen im Büro bleiben muss um alles zu erledigen. Mit etwas Pech hockt sie auch noch um 19 Uhr. Aber ich werd auf sie warten und dann fahren wir halt nur hier unsere keine Tour Ludwigshafen -> Worms

Ich bin dann Samstag alleine mit dabei, 11 Uhr Fehle ? Ach so etwas früher o.k. 10:45 Fehle


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,

gerne auch um 10:45 - Fehle und 11:00 Uhr in Bensheim am Samstag.

Morgen entweder erst See und dann biken oder umgekehrt. Ich will eigentlich um 14:00 Uhr mit der Arbeit aufhören... Aber schauen wir mal.


----------



## Black_kite (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Mädels und Jungs, 

mittlerweile wird die Anfahrt zu Canada II (links) teilweise auch von einem freundlichen Mitbürger aus Beedenkirchen (Insiderinfo ) mit Stöcken gespickt. 
Besonders an technischen Stellen - falls jemand das Subjekt auf frischer Tat erwischt: Ordentlich auf die "Schubblaad" hauen, freuen und weiterfahren... 

Nein, im Ernst: Paßt dort etwas auf.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.June (6. Mai 2011)

hello again 
okay.dokay - dann ist das für heute erledigt - passt mir auch ganz recht, wäre mit den termine echt eng geworden!
morgen 11:00 Uhr Rathaus. ist vorerst gebongt, falls nicht - schreib ich dir (DIRK) ne sms! - ich benötige dann eigentlich nur ne kleene Hilfe beim wieder ran-montieren des Reifens, komm nämlich mit dem AUTO!   

JUNGS! es ist WOCHENENDE 
grüüßle.


----------



## open-air (6. Mai 2011)

Ich mach mich jetzt in' WE


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Mai 2011)

Hi,

heute werden wir (OA und ich im Moment) ab ca. 15:00 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Wir stimmen den genauenZeitpunkt tel. ab...

Morgen sollte auch klargehen: @Miss June: gute Pumpe mitbringen dann ist es nur ne Minute...


----------



## Miss.June (6. Mai 2011)

so das DAMEN.rad befindet sich nun schon im AUTO.  
ich bin dabei - morgen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Mai 2011)

Und ich bin für morgen leider raus

Wobei ich meine Beine von gestern HI und heute mit den zwei Hügel schon gut merke.... egal, euch morgen viel Spass.

@Micro767
Meld dich morgen doch mal bitte kurz telefonisch bei mir. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Mai 2011)

Hi,

10:45 Fehle und 11:00 am Rathaus: wie gehabt: Mr Nice ist nicht da und dann treffen wir uns ja gerne da!


----------



## Micro767 (7. Mai 2011)

Mach mich fertig


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Mai 2011)

Sers!

habe ein kleines problem, und zwar brauch ben seine gabel wieder für seinen bruder, hat hier wer ne alte gabel die er mir für ca 3 wochen leihen kann? wär genial...

wie sieht der neue anlieger am toten mann aus? ich starte demnächst ma wieder ne bau session...

gruß christian


----------



## jatschek (8. Mai 2011)

Schreib mal den User Tribal84 an. Er hat im Keller ne Rock Shox Domain stehen. Die wollt er verkaufen. Evtl. wär die was für dich.

Wo soll der neue Anlieger sein? War am Freitag fahren, hab am Toten Mann nichts Neues entdeckt. Oder meinst den "normalen" Weg vor der Hütte?


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Mai 2011)

ich wollte eher weniger ne gabel kaufen  aber danke für die info...meine gabel is grad bei cosmic

der anlieger steht in der ersten scharfen kurve auf dem normalen trail mit den 2 absätzen drin...eig nicht zu übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (8. Mai 2011)

Okay, dann wirds wohl eher nix. Verleihen wird er die Gabel nicht.

Den Anlieger werd ich wohl nie sehen, den normalen Trail fahr ich nicht.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Mai 2011)

@Chrischros
Hab noch ne 66er im Keller rumliegen. Hat allerd. einen extrem kurzen (ca. 18,5cm) u. schiefen Schaft

Gruss
chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. Mai 2011)

Ich war gerade im Wald, der Anlieger steht noch ist aber durch die Trockenheit leicht lediert.Ich habe mal von der Hütte bis zum M-Werk die Hecken gestutzt  jetzt hat man den Weitblick


----------



## ChrisChros (9. Mai 2011)

chillig, ich werd dann die woche auch etwas trailpflege betreiben

@Mr.Nice: 18,5 cm dürfte laufen, und solang der schaft hält hab ich auch kein problem damit...also würdest du mir das teil leihen? falls ja sag bescheid wann ich mal vorbeikommen kann


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Mai 2011)

@SRX-Prinz


@chrischros
Ruf mich nachher einfach mal an.

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es heute eine Feierabendrunde?

@Mr. Nice,
17:15 /17:30 auch gerne am Rathaus.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Mai 2011)

Hmh..... bin ja eigentl. ganz schön fertig vom Wochenende.

Ich meld mich bei dir telefonisch.

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (9. Mai 2011)

Hi,
18:30 Rathaus Nr. Nice + ich ....  .


----------



## ChrisChros (10. Mai 2011)

Nabend,

hat wer bock noch heute abend ne Runde fahren zu gehen? ich will ca in 45 min los

@Mr.Nice: die Gabel passt  spricht auch super an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. Mai 2011)

Freitag so ab 16 Uhr würd ich gerne aber nicht unbedingt alleine


----------



## ChrisChros (10. Mai 2011)

kann ich leider nicht, hab wahrscheinlich bis kurz nach 5 schule :/


----------



## ChrisChros (10. Mai 2011)

ouuuu yeah! endlich mal wieder gefahren, jetzt weiß ich auch was man unter ner richtigen federgabel versteht  geht richtig richtig gut das teil...danke chris

leider hat nur wer den ersten anlieger am toten mann mehr oder weniger zerstört...alle stämme rausgerissen :/


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Mai 2011)

@Chrischros
Na, dann ist doch alles gut!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (10. Mai 2011)

Jetzt muss ich mal skeptisch nachfragen, sprecht ihr von der 66 SL2 ATA?


----------



## ChrisChros (10. Mai 2011)

joho schon  wiso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (10. Mai 2011)

ich zitiere mal deinen kommentar zu nem bild von der 66 

"Aber dennoch bleibt die ATA ne Dreckgabel. Man muss einfach zuviel rumbasteln und viel mit Luftdrücken experimentieren, um die Gabel halbwegs gescheit zum arbeiten zu bringen."

was ist denn bei dir los  die geht doch hammer, 100 ma besser als meine alte


----------



## jatschek (10. Mai 2011)

Hehe, genau deswegen hab ich nochmal nachgefragt. 

Ich kenn die Gabel von Chris gut, wahrscheinlich besser als er. 

Geh damit mal richtig ins Gelände, z.b. Lac Blanc oder Wildbad. Dann wirst merken was ich mein. Auf den Trails im Odenwald kommt das nicht so ganz rüber. Wenn du heute z.b. nur aufm Fuchstrails springen warst erst recht nicht. 

Verblockte "Rütteltrails" bei hohem Tempo kann die Gabel garnicht ab. Würde das Innenleben aus Stahlfeder und der RC2 Dämpfung bestehen, säh die Sache anders aus. Aber die ATA Einheit in Verbindung mit der RV Dämpfung ist absolut nicht Trail tauglich.

Ich hab das Teil selber mal gehabt, weiß also wovon ich rede. 

Wills hier aber auch nicht schlecht reden.


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Mai 2011)

@chrischros
Jatschek is da ein Sensibelchen

Nein Spass beiseite, kannst dich bei Daniel bedanken, dass das Ding jetzt geht. Mit eingebauter PAR- Kammer war es noch mieser!! Entweder war sie ultra progressiv oder hat gut angesprochen und ist dafür an Steilstücken total abgesackt...



jatschek schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Gabel von Chris gut, wahrscheinlich besser als er.


Yiep, da kann ich dir sogar zu 110% zustimmen


Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (10. Mai 2011)

auuuukeh ich kann bis jetzt nichts negatives sagen  aber alzu viele "rütteltrails" haben wir ja auch nicht....vom ohly turm runter hat sie sich gut geschlagen


----------



## jatschek (10. Mai 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Jatschek is da ein Sensibelchen



Yep stimmt. Nen schlechtes Fahrwerk kann ich überhaupt nicht ab. Auch wenn ichs nicht wirklich zu 100% ausnutzen würde oder wirklich bräuchte.
Mit schlechter Dämpfung komm ich nicht klar, ist wohl ne Kopfsache. 

Aber wirst ja bestimmt zugeben, das deine Bos um Welten besser geht wie die 66 ATA oder? Zumindest hoff ich das mal, sonst hat Bos was falsch gemacht. 

@ChrisChros: Geh mal am Wochenende mit der Gabel nach Wildbad oder nen anderen Bikepark. Düs den ganzen Tag die Strecken runter. Wenn dir am Abend die Handgelenke/Unterarme nicht weh tun, passt dir die Gabel. Wenn doch hab ich nen bißchen Recht gehabt. 

Ist übrigens leicht verwirrend hier gleichzeitig mit zwei Chris*s* zu schreiben.


----------



## Andre1311 (10. Mai 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Freitag so ab 16 Uhr würd ich gerne aber nicht unbedingt alleine



Da hätte ich dir glatt zu gesagt, aber wir haben ja ein Date mit Chris.


----------



## ChrisChros (10. Mai 2011)

ich glaube dir auch so, man hört des öfteren von deiner kompetenz 
außerdem komm ich so schnell nicht nach wildbad  die gabel wir geschont, ist ja nur geliehen


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

das ist ja das Beste: Der Jatschek nutzt sein Fahrwerk nicht oder hat es nicht nötig. Da lach ich mich kaputt. Da kann ich im Verhälniss ja mit nem Damenrad die Berge runterrollen... und auch Bergauf!

 @Chris: und nen anderen Dämpfer würdest du wahrscheinlich auch merken!

Morgen ist Halbzeit in München: Messeparty.

Dann bis zum Weekend


----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2011)

So wie es auschaut könnte ich auch Donnerstag so ab 17:00 Uhr vielleicht auch früher aber das weiß ich erst wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Mai 2011)

@Jatschek
Die BOS geht nur unwesentl. besser 

Nee, da du hast leider schon recht mit dem was du schreibst. Musste ich leider auch erfahren wobei man die Gabel schon fahren kann so ist es nicht...

@chrischros
Solange die Gabel nach der Ausleihe nicht zu Cosmic muss ist alles okay

@andre1311
Das wäre mir fast auch passiert

@Micro767
Donnerstag ist mein HI Tag. Ich bin von daher für diese Woche und das Wochenende raus.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (11. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich war gestern mit meiner Frau unterwegs.
Hatte zeitlich leider nur für Meli gereicht.

@Micro767,
Donnerstag ginge bei mir wenn, nur kurzfristig und dann eher später.
Freitag hört sich gut an. Geht es auch ab 17:00? Müßte sonst schon um 15:00 Uhr hier los und da ist noch eine Besprechung.


Für Sa. bin ich raus. Fahre nach Zweibrücken zum schoppen.

@andre1311,
Viel Spaß Euch beiden.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Andre1311 (11. Mai 2011)

@open-air:

Danke !


----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2011)

Hi open-air 
Ich packe mein Zeug zusammen und wir schauen wie es sich ergibt


----------



## ChrisChros (12. Mai 2011)

**********************


----------



## open-air (12. Mai 2011)

Hi,

also wenn es nicht regnet oder stürmt kann ich hier ab 16:30 weg.
Sollte es bis 17:30 zum Rathaus schaffen.
Oder auch Tennishalle.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (12. Mai 2011)

wir gehen um 16:30 fahren, wahrscheinlich ohly meli, vlt sieht man sich ja


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2011)

Ich muss schauen wie ich hier weg komme aber 17:30 heist fast das ich 30 Minuten irgendwie totschlagen müsste, da ich direkt vn der Arbeit aus komme.


----------



## open-air (12. Mai 2011)

Ich versuch's schneller, sitze hier aber bis 16:30 fest, muß heim und mich noch umziehen.
Wir können ja mal gegen 17:00 telefonieren wo und wann wir uns treffen.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2011)

Ich werd einfach noch etwas länger arbeiten und wir treffen uns am Rathaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (12. Mai 2011)

OK, werde mich sputen.

Bis gleich.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (12. Mai 2011)

1. Motorsaege ist defekt 
2. Das Projekt ist mir etwas zur arg das ich es unterstützen will !!! Mal ein paar Äste absägen oder etwas Erde bewegen finde ich ok aber das Teil ist mir zu heftig um mich dafür evtl. erwischen zu lassen. Sorry.

Wann soll es am Samstag los gehen, hoffe früh da ich noch später zur Eröffnung von Vertical Ride nach Mannheim will.


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2011)

Wohin ? Vertical Ride ? Erzähl


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2011)

Wohin ? Vertical Ride ? Erzähl


----------



## ChrisChros (12. Mai 2011)

allright, dann muss das ding wohl oder übel per hand weg


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Mai 2011)

Hi,

@Chriss: ich würd hier dazu auch nicht allzuviel schreiben...
Da macht wohl ein neuer Bikeladen in Mannheim auf.

Samstag werd ich wohl ne Runde ab 11:00 Uhr einplanen. Hab mit CS aus MA was ausgemacht...

Hui waren wir heut lecker futtern: ich muss mich am Wochenende bewegen... OK, dafür nur 4 Bier...

Viele Grüße

LL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. Mai 2011)

http://flowtrail-stromberg.de/

OK,

erher nicht so für die Hardcore Jungs, Beerfelden ist ja auch näher...


----------



## Micro767 (13. Mai 2011)

zum Flowtrail möchte ich auch mal 

Heute nach Feierabend ?

Samstag kann ich nicht aber vielleicht zu der Eröffnung wenn ich weiß wohin und wie lange die aufhaben

Sonntag ist schon ne No FF Tour geplant


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. Mai 2011)

@ Micro : pm ist raus


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. Mai 2011)

was geht heute morgen ?


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2011)

Geburtstags Brunch und vielleicht Vertikal Ride aber da war ich gestern schon kurz und hab mal reingeschaut


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2011)

11:15 an der Tennishalle...


----------



## open-air (14. Mai 2011)

Moin,

ist ja super Wetter
Heute is nix mit Radeln, gehe shoppen in Zweibrücken.

Euch eine gute Fahrt und viel Spaß.

@LarsLipp,
... Tennishalle ..

sWE

open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (14. Mai 2011)

ich fahr um 1 warschl. nach beerfelden...4 stunden karte, hätte auch noch nen platz im auto, also wenn wer will melden!


----------



## ChrisChros (14. Mai 2011)

beerfleden ist wirklich gut geworden, mit lift und den neuen streckenabschnitten gehts richtig ab!!

@Mr. Nice + jatschek: einen nachteil der gabel hab ich festgestellt, nach einer abfahrt ist die gabel von alleine zur hälfte abgesenkt...aber gibt schlimmeres 

gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Mai 2011)

Hmh, das hat sie bei mir noch nie gemacht

Ist sie jetzt immer noch bei 140mm?? Falls ja wird sich dann Daniel viel. mal der Sache annehmen müssen

@jatschek
Meinst du, falls es so wäre, dass du mal bei Gelegenheit danach schauen könntest??

@Andrè
 für die letzten beiden Tage. Ihr habt echt super mitgemacht!!

Falls du mal Zeit hast, kannst du ja viel. ein zwei von deinen Bildern vom Fahrtechniktraining in dein Fotoalbum hochladen. 

Viel Spass in den Alpen und viel Erfolg beim Umsetzen des Erlernten

@Micro767
Konntest du eigentl. die Rechnung finden?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2011)

Jo, hab ich und hatte Dir dann ne PN geschrieben


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Mai 2011)

PM?? Nö, mir nicht 

@LarsLipp
Wg. Stromberg Trail. Schau dir mal dieses Video an: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SvcV173Xy8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Flowtrail Stromberg[/nomedia]... geht schon ab!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2011)

Rechnung liegt im Auto mit Joachims Rotwein

Und ich hatte noch mal wegen Pfingsten und Südtirol nachgefragt


----------



## jatschek (14. Mai 2011)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> @Mr. Nice + jatschek: einen nachteil der gabel hab ich festgestellt, nach einer abfahrt ist die gabel von alleine zur hälfte abgesenkt...aber gibt schlimmeres
> 
> gruß





Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @jatschek
> Meinst du, falls es so wäre, dass du mal bei Gelegenheit danach schauen könntest??



Ist leider ein bekanntes Problem der ersten ATA Gerneration. Kann man aber selbst lösen. ATA Verstellknopf abziehen, Kassetennuss ansetzen und die Verschlusskappe lösen. In dem Gewinde unter der Kappe findet man zwei kleine Bohrungen, in denen kleine Madenschrauben sitzen. Diese einfach etwas fester ziehen. Dadurch lässt sich der ATA Knopf schwerer drehen und sollte sich nicht mehr selber absenken. Siehe hier:


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2011)

Hi,

@Chris das Video war bekannt...

Heute geht es wohl so gegen 11:30 in Fehle mit Sven und Philipp ne Runde drehen. Kann sich aber noch ein paar Minuten verschieben.

Hat jemand was vom neuen Shop in Mannheim zu berichten???

Viel Spass beim radeln


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Mai 2011)

@Mr.Nice: nein, die gabel senkt sich beim fahren von selbst ab, man muss sie dann halt bloß wieder hochdrehen


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn heute mit ner Runde aus? Will eher nicht allzu früh starten, und erst noch an denn See zum paddeln.

Jemand mit am Start?


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Mai 2011)

Wann willst du denn jetzt starten??

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wann soll's los gehen?

Gruß
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Mai 2011)

Wie schaut`s mit 18.30 Uhr am RATHAUS aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,

sollte passen, gerne auch ne halbe Stunde früher.


Ich geh mal an den See und paddel ne Runde. Dann sehen wir weiter.

Bis gleich am Rathaus? Bohrkrone bitte nicht mitbringen! Oder leiber Tennishalle...


----------



## open-air (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,

18:30 ist super.
Ich bin Zwilling, wie soll ich mich da entscheide? 
Rathaus<-->Tennishalle

Nach Abwägung aller Parameter ....., entscheidet Ihr

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2011)

nne, Rathaus passt schon, obwhl ja Mr Nice mit dabei ist


----------



## ChrisChros (18. Mai 2011)

Gude,

ich wär auch mit dabei! könntet ihr grad beim fuchstrail vorbeikommen? dann würd ich da näml vorher noch ein paar runs machen

gruß


----------



## ChrisChros (19. Mai 2011)

Sers,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier die richtigen erreiche, aber lasst euren müll nicht am fuchstrail liegen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn heute aus? Jemand mit am Start? Uhrzeit noch flexibel, aber eigentlich nicht erst ab 18:30...

OK: OpenAir und ich sind um 17:00 Uhr an der Tennishalle

Gruß

PS: und morgen?


----------



## ChrisChros (20. Mai 2011)

Sers,

ich kann heute nicht, morgen wollte ich evtl nochma nach beerfelden...wenn dann halt wieder nachmittags für 4 stunden, hab wahrscheinlich auch noch nen platz im auto

und danke für den link


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2011)

Hi,

morgen jemand mit am Start? Spätestens um 11:00 Uhr ab Fehlheim. Ich will dann noch an den See...


----------



## Andre1311 (20. Mai 2011)

verena und ich starten morgen um 16 Uhr ab viernheim für eine runde.


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,

keiner am Start heute? Na ich bring mal den Grünschnitt weg und dann schauen wir mal ob sich noch jemand einklinkt...


----------



## open-air (21. Mai 2011)

Moin,

ich werde noch mein Bröchen verdrücken und dann bin ich auch mit am Start.

11:15 Tennishalle oder Rathaus???


Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2011)

11:15 Tennishalle!


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2011)

Wir sind zu spät dran und werden erst heute Nachmittag etwas fahren


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,

heute geht's nur an den See. Die Beine brauchen mal Erholung.

Morgen will ich aber wieder ne Runde drehen. Muss mal schauen, wann ich aus Schwalbach wieder zurückkomm.

Oh man: der erste Satz Bremsbeläge ist hinten runter: ich glaub ich kann nicht bremsen. Der Sattel war aber auch locker... 
@Chris: ich musste deine Beläge verbauen.

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Micro767 (22. Mai 2011)

Heute Mittag parallel zum Trainer der Mädels werd ich wohl was fahren.

Morgen fahren wir zu 75% noch zu Hibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2011)

Hehe,

wann denn? Vieleicht treffen wir uns da... WObei ich dann lieber nach der Arbeit heim fahr und radeln geh. Oder erst See und dann radeln...


----------



## open-air (22. Mai 2011)

Hi Micro767,

würde ich mitkommen.
Muß aber etwas langsamer tun, die Beine sind ganz schön müde und der Rest etwas zusammengestaucht.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (22. Mai 2011)

Vor 17 Uhr werden wir hier kaum weg kommen, z.G. haben sie ja bis 20 Uhr auf


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Mai 2011)

@LarsLipp
Wie du musstest meine bereits bezahlten Beläge verbauen?? Warum denn das??

@Open-Air
Hast du denn Reifen bei Hibike schon geordert?? Ansonsten könnte ja Andy oder Dirk einen mitbrngen. Meiner ist näml. solangsam wirkl. fertig

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (22. Mai 2011)

@Mr. Nice,
habe ich, sollte auch laut Status die Woche kommen.
Ev. fahre ich auch die Woche hoch, Kopf & Face Schutz kaufen.

Gruß

oopen-air


----------



## Miss.June (22. Mai 2011)

@mr. nice & co.: 

ich mach mich grad startklar. treffpunkt 14 uhr rathaus bleibt ja vorerst!? - kurze frage: findets auch bei regen statt? 

grüßle
jule


----------



## Micro767 (22. Mai 2011)

Kerstin macht sich auch fertig


----------



## open-air (22. Mai 2011)

Wir sind fertig


----------



## Miss.June (22. Mai 2011)

ja dann sag ich doch mal BIS GLEICH )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. Mai 2011)

SCHEE war es und den Mädels scheint es ja auch gefallen zu haben


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,

das ist ja schön zu höhren...

@Mr Nice: hinten waren meine Beläge schon durch
Bremssattel war locker, keine Ahnung... Hoffe das quitschen der neuen ist weg.

Habe heute mal mein DAWG reisefertig gemacht: so sauber war das 4 Jahre nicht mehr. Hab auch ein paar NN aufgezogen. Der hintere sieht aber schon recht kaputt aus: wenn einer noch einen abgefahreren hat bitte her damit.

Morgen will ich nach Feierabend ne Runde drehen. Zu Hibike geh ich aber nicht, lieber nochmal an den See und paddeln ne Runde.

Uhrzeit können wir ja noch ausmachen, wenn einer Bock hat...


----------



## Micro767 (23. Mai 2011)

Was für eine Reifenbreite brauchst Du denn ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Mai 2011)

@LarsLipp
Wie, die Beläge waren schon runter?? Das kann doch gar nicht so sein....

Für was hast du dein Dawg fertig gemacht??

@Micro767
Du könntest bitte mal bei Hibike schauen ob Sie die DT Speiche Aerolite 2,3/0,9 in 261mm (schwarz) da haben. Falls ja bring mir doch bitte zwei mit.

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## Miss.June (23. Mai 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> SCHEE war es und den Mädels scheint es ja auch gefallen zu haben



dem kann ich nur zustimmen, hat einen rießen spaß gemacht! DANKE an Mr.Nice!  jetzt fühlt die jule sich doch sicherer als davor auf ihrem bike!
schönen abend euch noch! 
für mich wirds nur noch für ne stunde joggen reichen - have fuN

grüßle jule


----------



## open-air (23. Mai 2011)

bin dann nu zu Hause.
Wo, Wann?

Gruß

open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Mai 2011)

Gerade entdeckt..... http://www.come-to-web.de/tdh/2011-ablauf.php

Ich denke an diesem Tag sollte man einen weitern Bogen um den Meli machen

@all
Falls jemand die Tage zu Hibike fahren oder was bestellen sollte, dann bitte für mich eine DT Swiss Aerolite Speiche, black in 262mm mitbringen bzw. mitbestellen.

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin,

meine Holde und ich werden als Feierabend Tour heute von LA auf den Meli und zurück fahren.

Samstag gibts auch ne Tour mit meiner Holden, zeitlich aber begrenzt da wir um 16 Uhr auf nen Geburtstag müssen.

Sonntag sind wir raus


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,

@Micro: FF oder NoFF für morgen?

Ansonsten wie schaut es morgen mit der bekannten Tour ab 11:15 an der Tennishalle aus?

Jemand mit am Start?

Gruß

LL


----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2011)

Da mit Kerstin morgen NoFF


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,


das ist aber schade, da wir den Helm ja nur Bergab aufziehen 

Überlegt es euch halt noch. Ansonsten 11:15 an der Tennishalle...

Viele Grüße

LL


----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2011)

Ich sag morgen früh Bescheid, kann sein das Kerstin joggen geht statt zu radeln


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Mai 2011)

Hi,

der Monnemer YT Man kommt wohl auch mit.

Hat jemand noch ein Schaltwerk? Mir hat ees beim bunny Hop heute morgen am DAWG das Schaltwerk abgerissen... OK, besser hier als sonstwo.

Long Cage Shimano brauch ich...

Viele Grüße

Bis 11:15


----------



## Micro767 (28. Mai 2011)

Ich komm nach Fehle, muss aber noch nach meinem Hinterrad Schleicher schauen


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Mai 2011)

Sers,

bei mir geht dieses WE leider radfahrmäßig nichts, ab Dienstag hab ich wieder mehr Zeit

@LarsLipp: ich hab noch das Deore Schaltwerk beidem aber dieser Splint fehlt, außerdem könnte es etwas verbogen sein, wenn du willst kannst dus aber haben und versuchen es zu reparieren

gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Mai 2011)

Hi,

danke für das Angebot aber ich denk ich such ein ganzes, sonst is es eh gleich wieder hin...

Dann werd ich eventuell heute ne kleine Runde drehen, ist wohl keiner mit am Start?

Morgen abend geht ja eventuell auch noch ne Runde, dann war es das erstmal für mich. Franizland wir kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (29. Mai 2011)

Moin,
@LarsLipp: da ich doch recht früh wach bin könnts heut noch mit ner runde hinhauen....wenn dann gegen abend, ich schätze 18 uhr wär nicht verkehrt

hat wer lust am donnerstag nach beerfleden zu fahren?

gruß


----------



## crsone (30. Mai 2011)

Grüße,

Donnerstag Beerfelden klingt gut. Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Micro767 (30. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch an den frischen und stolzen PAPA ! ! !


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. Mai 2011)

Em Papa und der Mama alles Gute !

Und immer dran denken Kinder geben so viel


----------



## Andre1311 (31. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch Chris....


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche Jungs


----------



## EL Pablo (31. Mai 2011)

Provisorisch bis zum nächsten Treffen auch von mir erstmal die herzlichsten Glückwünsche übers Netz! Ab wann verlässt Du Deine Familie denn wieder für ne Tour? Sonntag Zeit?


----------



## crsone (31. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir !!!

@ChrisChros: wie schaust bei dir aus wegen Donnerstag Beerfelden?


----------



## ChrisChros (31. Mai 2011)

herzlichen glückwusch chris!!

@crsone: es steht noch nicht ganz fest ob ich den ganzen tag oder nur mittags 4 stunden hinfahre...außerdem mal schauen wer so mitkommt, evtl hab ich ein platz im auto

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (31. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag ne Tour ???


----------



## Micro767 (31. Mai 2011)

Vor ein paar Wochen in Schriesheim


----------



## Micro767 (31. Mai 2011)

da ist noch eins 

 doppelt


----------



## crsone (31. Mai 2011)

@ChrisChros:  also bei mir wäre auch noch ein Mannheimer dabei, vielleicht werden es sogar zwei. wird sich morgen klären. ich meld mich dann noch mal.


----------



## smarty281 (31. Mai 2011)

Wer fährt denn am Donnerstag nach Beerfelden....hab kein Bock schon wieder alleine zu fahren!!!


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2011)

Bin morgen mit meiner Holden unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (1. Juni 2011)

@ Chris: Na, dass ist ja mal eine Nachricht - auch von mir aus dem fernen Norden alles Gute an euch drei.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (1. Juni 2011)

@ Chris    Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Beerfelden morgen wäre ne option. Ich muss noch schauen, evtl. muss ich arbeiten aber falls nicht wäre ich denke ich dabei...


----------



## underdog01 (1. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir, das allerbeste für die junge Familie!


----------



## PFADFINDER (1. Juni 2011)

Bin morgen früh von 10.00 - 14.00 auch in Beerfelden. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## ChrisChros (1. Juni 2011)

Gude

@smarty: ich fahr morgen ob den ganzen tag oder nur 4 stunden steht noch nicht ganz, ist nur die frage ob ben (ginsterbusch) mitfährt oder nicht...ich versuch das jetzt mal abzuklären und meld mich nochmal


----------



## crsone (1. Juni 2011)

ich werd morgen auch in Beerfelden auftauchen. werde noch 2 andere aus MA/LA mit bringen.
bis morgen dann. werden so 10:30-11:00 uhr dort auftauchen


----------



## smarty281 (1. Juni 2011)

Ja Super dann fahrn wa nach Beerfelden

PS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den neuen Papi!!! Issn toller Job


----------



## open-air (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich werde morgen mit meiner Holden auch was unternehmen.
Vermute, es wird aber nichts mit Fahrradfahren zu tun haben.

Bis die Tage
Gruss open-air


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (2. Juni 2011)

Grüß Sie Gott zusammen,
seit gestern bin ich nach vielen Jahren Cruiser auch wieder Besitzer eines MTB und bei der heutigen Meli Tour hab ich dann den Dingens getroffen (*******, das mit den Namen...) Schwuppdiwupp, Forums-Tipp, Anmeldung, Guten Tach! Meine Kondition hechelt noch ein wenig hinterher, aber über die ein oder andere gemeinsame Schweinehundüberwindung freue ich mich trotzdem! Ich werd hier mal fleißig mitlesen und mich bei Gelegenheit ner Tour anschließen. Gruß vom Lars!


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin,

Samstag Mittag 14 Uhr Rathaus ? 

Oder hat Mr.Nice volles Haus und logischerweise keine Zeit für das Mädels-Fahrtechnik-Training, was natürlich völlig i.O. wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.June (4. Juni 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Samstag Mittag 14 Uhr Rathaus ?
> 
> Oder hat Mr.Nice volles Haus und logischerweise keine Zeit für das Mädels-Fahrtechnik-Training, was natürlich völlig i.O. wäre




hej. ich wollt auch mal wie es mit heute aussieht - hab seit einigen tagen kein handy mehr und zusätzlich habe ich mir gestern ganz schön derb den hinterkopf angestoßen (fragt bitte nicht wie  ) - falls 14 Uhr noch korrekt ist, bitte hier kurz bestätigen ....

...wie mann handy-abhängig werden kann ist mir in den letzten tagen ein klein wenig klarer geworden^^

liebe grüße.
juliane


----------



## ChrisChros (4. Juni 2011)

moin,

ich wär bei ner tour heut mittag dabei, 14 uhr geht, hätte aber auch nichts dagegen ne stunde später zu fahren 

gruß


----------



## ChrisChros (4. Juni 2011)

gude,

gibt richtig gute neuigkeiten! wir haben ein riesiges grundstück am felsberg oberhalb der kuralp, teilweise wald, teilweise wiese vom besitzer der kuralp zur verfügung gestellt bekommen...heißt wir können dort mehrere lines so wie wir wollen bauen, wobei wir gestern schonmal mit einer angefangen haben(fotos auf meiner benutzerseite)
außerdem hat der besitzer auch einen bagger mit dem er uns helfen wird

da das grundstück wie gesagt ziemlich groß ist könnten wir etwas hilfe gebrauchen: also wenn wer lust hat zu helfen und mitzugestalten meldet euch bei mir! 

gruß christian


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juni 2011)

Eh das sind ja Top Neuigkeiten ! ! !


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Juni 2011)

@Chris-Chros
Und ich dachte schon du hättest deine Gabel zurück

Aber die Neuigkeiten sind natürl. viiiiiel besser!!

@Vlatho Lenz
Na, dass ging dann aber jetzt schnell

@El Pablo
Sorry, aber für morgen bin ich raus. Allerdings soll ja auch das Wetter nicht mitspielen... Meld mich die Tage mal telef. bei dir.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal kurz anfragen, ob hier jemand eine feder für meinen hinterbau hätte?
Ich hab im moment eine 350x2,8 Fox Feder drinne, die ist mir aber viel zu weich. Wenn jemand eine 400x2,8 oder 450er daheim rumfliegen hat und ich die mal ausprobieren könnte fänd ich das klasse.

Grüße, Ben


----------



## henrikho (7. Juni 2011)

hey leute! hier ist henrik, war vorletzte woche samstag mal mit euch biken (28.5.) - war derjenige der sich so tierisch hingelegt hat oberhalb vom schloss 
..ich bin auf des suche nach einem alten luftdämpfer - 165mm einbaulänge - der alte RS SID von meinem vadder hält irgendwie keinen druck mehr und ich komm nich dahinter was es ist. hat jemand von euch noch sowas zu hause rumfliegen?
wird die sache bei der kuralp von den leuten gebaut die auch die fuchstrails nahe hochstädten gebaut haben?
viele grüße und bis bald mal


----------



## Black_kite (7. Juni 2011)

Hi, 

falls Du hier nicht fündig wirst,
wie wäre es mit dem Bikemarkt? 
Z.B.: KLICK

Und wegen den Trails: Namensangaben reichen, Ortsangaben braucht hier niemand! 

Ciao


----------



## oligie (9. Juni 2011)

Hey Leutz was geht am Samstag? Bin für Beerfelden, Ku..lp bauen oder ne normale Tour. Egal ich hab Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (9. Juni 2011)

Muss erst mit meiner Holden Reden was sie vor hat, denke aber da geht was tourenmäßigs


----------



## ChrisChros (9. Juni 2011)

Moin,

@oligie: also samstag geh ich wenn dann nur nachmittags zur kuralpe, muss schauen wann ich fit bin...beerfelden ist für sonntag nachmittag oder montag angesetzt

gruß christian


----------



## oligie (9. Juni 2011)

Montag habe ich auch Beerfelden vorgesehen. Sonntag geht leider nichts.
Ja dan schaun wir mal was sich so ergibt


----------



## crsone (9. Juni 2011)

Wollte heute eine letzt runde meli fahren bevor es richtung Frankreich geht. Ich bin so gegen 17:00 in bensheim an der Tennis-dingens
Hat einer Lust sich mir anzuschließen?


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juni 2011)

Ich kann heute nicht


----------



## crsone (9. Juni 2011)

Werd sann wohl auch zurück ziehn.
Sehn uns in 3 Wochen wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smarty281 (9. Juni 2011)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @oligie: also samstag geh ich wenn dann nur nachmittags zur kuralpe, muss schauen wann ich fit bin...beerfelden ist für sonntag nachmittag oder montag angesetzt
> 
> gruß christian



Wenn du Montag fährst sag bescheid, ich wäre dabei.


----------



## open-air (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo, guten Morgen!

Nix los hier?

@ChrisChros,
hört sich tollan  wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet komm ich mal vorbei.

Vielleicht schaffe ich heute eine Runde, zu viel gefeiert für die übliche Sa. Zeit, bin doch nicht mehr der Jüngste.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juni 2011)

Hatten jetzt gerade Überraschungs Besuch. glaube nicht das ich heute noch auf´s Rad komme


----------



## Andre1311 (11. Juni 2011)

Ich auch nicht, muß jetzt gleich wieder los zum Dienst.

Bis morgen...


----------



## oligie (11. Juni 2011)

Ich mach jetzt ne Runde, vielleicht ist ja auch noch einer im Wald.


----------



## ChrisChros (11. Juni 2011)

jou aber nur zum bauen...bin an der kuralp ab 3 halb 4


----------



## ChrisChros (11. Juni 2011)

hey gude,

@smarty+oli: bin am montag in beerfelden, fahr denk ich den ganzen tag da!

mein auto ist wahrscheinlich voll

gruß

EDIT:hab hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/40499 noch ein paar aktuelle fotos hochgeladen

@Mr.Nice: nächste woche bekommst du deine gabel wieder zurück


----------



## smarty281 (12. Juni 2011)

Moje

Ok...fahren wir wieder 9.00 Uhr ab Bensheim los? Meine Perle kommt auch mit die wollte sich (wie Sie sagt) den Scheiß mal angucken Das wird ein Spass.......


----------



## ChrisChros (12. Juni 2011)

Sers, 
würde sagen viertel nach 9 am rathaus in bensheim! muss vorher noch nen kumpel einsammeln


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (13. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand lust morgen mit nach Winterberg zu kommen?
Hab noch Platz im Auto....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (13. Juni 2011)

schule?!


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (13. Juni 2011)

bei mir fällt der Unterricht aus..... komplett


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Juni 2011)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> @Mr.Nice: nächste woche bekommst du deine gabel wieder zurück



Wie ich schon zurück?? Hast du sie auch klein bekommen oder hat Cosmic endl. deine wieder geflickt??

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (13. Juni 2011)

keine Angst deiner Gabel gehts gut  ich bekomme meine gabel diese woche wieder von cosmic!


----------



## smarty281 (15. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag mit nach Todtnau zu fahren?


----------



## open-air (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt wer morgen, die übliche Runde?

Vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2011)

Hoffe ich komme rechtzeitig aus den Federn, dann ja


----------



## open-air (18. Juni 2011)

Moin,

die Federn! Ich bin soeben erst raus! Glaube 11:15 ist nicht zu schaffen. Ab 12:00 ist machbar.  

Gruss open-air


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juni 2011)

13 oder eher 13:30 packe ich jetzt sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (18. Juni 2011)

Yeah

das ist gut. Dann 13:30 am Rathaus oder lieber Tennishalle?

Gruss open-air


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juni 2011)

Rathaus


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Juni 2011)

Hey Gude,

ich fahr wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt am Donnerstag nochmal nach Beerfelden, letztes Training vorm Urlaub...am Montag gehts los nach Bad Hindelang/Bozen/Bike Fassa  2 Wochen shredden!!!

gruß christian


----------



## Micro767 (21. Juni 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß im Urlaub ! ! !


----------



## smarty281 (21. Juni 2011)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> Hey Gude,
> 
> ich fahr wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt am Donnerstag nochmal nach Beerfelden, letztes Training vorm Urlaub...am Montag gehts los nach Bad Hindelang/Bozen/Bike Fassa  2 Wochen shredden!!!
> 
> gruß christian




Bin dabei!


----------



## ChrisChros (22. Juni 2011)

ok chillig! ich weiß noch nicht genau wann ich losfahre, hab aber vor den gesammten tag zu fahren...also so zwischen 9 und 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smarty281 (22. Juni 2011)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> ok chillig! ich weiß noch nicht genau wann ich losfahre, hab aber vor den gesammten tag zu fahren...also so zwischen 9 und 10


 
10 Uhr ist gut. Muss nur so um 17 Uhr wieder los da wir abends Grillen. Hab Ben schon gefragt aber der hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juni 2011)

Hi 

Wieder fast da. Morgen 11:00 ab Fehlheim


----------



## open-air (25. Juni 2011)

Willkommenen (fast) zurück.
Morgen ist Kirschen pflücken angesagt.
Mo. 18:00 Uhr.
Gruß open-air


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

Blaue Flecken schonen und zwar ich nun nicht meine Holde


----------



## Andre1311 (27. Juni 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Blaue Flecken schonen und zwar ich nun nicht meine Holde



Was hast du getrieben?
Wie wars mit ALPS?


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

Holzbrücken sind doch immer noch verdammt glatt wenn sie Nass sind 

GOIL


----------



## Andre1311 (27. Juni 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Holzbrücken sind doch immer noch verdammt glatt wenn sie Nass sind
> 
> GOIL



AUA!!!

Ist mir letztes Jahr kurz vorm Gardasee auch passiert.


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

War ein klassischer Slide hinter dem Rad her, nun hab ich einen schönen großen blauen auf der linken Hüfte


----------



## Andre1311 (27. Juni 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> War ein klassischer Slide hinter dem Rad her, nun hab ich einen schönen großen blauen auf der linken Hüfte



zum glück "nur" ein blauer Fleck.


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2011)

Hi,

na dann gute Besserung. Hat jemand Interesse an nem 661 Helm in Größe L?

Soll nen 40er kosten, ungefahren. Bild kann ich bei Bedarf zur Verfügung stellen. 

Ansonsten wird das bei mir heute wohl nichts. Muss mal nach dem Auto schauen lassen, an den See und grillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

Ist nicht schlimm, nur auf links Schlafen wird immer schwerer


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2011)

Hi,

na dann ab auf den Rücken. Radeln geht? Oder eher nicht?

Der Eva hat sich mal ordentlich beim Stöckchen-werfen verletzt: 7 Stiche und 10 Tage kein Wasser...

Wenn man dran ist ist man dran!


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

Radeln geht, nur ist morgen auch schon wieder der Urlaub rum


----------



## Andre1311 (27. Juni 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Radeln geht, nur ist morgen auch schon wieder der Urlaub rum



Na wenn ich das gewusst hätte.
Ich sitze hier zuhause rum.


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich bin am waschen, auf und wegräumen, Ersatzteile bestellen, einkaufen usw

Nach ca. 150km und ca. 3500hm wäre ich heute eh nicht auf´s Rad


----------



## open-air (27. Juni 2011)

@Micro767,
von mir gute Besserung.
Zu den Ersatzteilen passt auch gut:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...r-D3o-Protektoren-Short-schwarz-Mod-2011.html
oder
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...n-Protektoren-Short-schwarz-rot-Mod-2011.html

Hoffe der Kurzurlaub war trotzdem schön und erholsam.

@LarsLipp,
wie See?????
Warst doch erst wochenlang im Wasser!
Ab auf's Rad, es scheint mal wieder die Sonne 

Ich mach mich ab nach Hause, im Büro ist's mir zu warm.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2011)

Hi,

nee, Wochenlang nicht, nur 3. Bei den Temperaturen geht es an den See. Vor allem, wenn ich wieder die Wettermeldungen seh. Ich dachte es ist Sommer.

Die Tage bin ich aber auf jedenn Fall mal wieder mit am Start. Morgen ist Geburtstag und Mi oder Do solle bei mir mal passen.


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

Dann schau ich mal ob ich Mi oder Do einrichten kann


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2011)

Hi,

wenn es morgen Abend nicht regnet fahr ich wohl ne Runde: wer mit am Start?

Jetzt gibt es erstmal eine kleine Geburtstagsfeier beim Nachbarn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (28. Juni 2011)

Gerne
Lass uns morgen mal telefonieren.
Schöne Feier
Ich werde am Do. Squashen gehen, da gehts nicht.
Gruss
Open-air


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2011)

keine Ahnung wann ich heute aus dem Büro komme


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2011)

morgen Do könte bei mir klappen 

Wieviel Uhr in Fehle ?


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich bin morgen ohne Auto in Lu. Werde dann erst mit Elli heimkommen. Keine Ahnung wann das ist!


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2011)

Bin eh schon wieder raus, hab um 17:30 nen Physio Termin


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (30. Juni 2011)

Ihr lieben Buben und Mädchen, bevor ich die große Hersteller-Runde fahre um dort ein Mountainbike auf´m Parkplatz zu testen die Frage in die Runde, ob jemand ein Radon Slide ED160, ein Votec V.SX bzw ein Canyon Strive oder Torque hat, auf dem er mich mal probesitzen lässt. Eins der drei solls wohl werden und natürlich wäre vergleichen können der Hammer. Ich wohne in Zwingenberg, fahre aber gerne auch ein paar km.
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Juni 2011)

So weit ich mich erinnere hat Oligie ein VSX und Starvald ein Torque. Schick beiden doch einfach mal eine PM.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Schick mir mal per PM deine Emailadresse da ich gestern vom Sport Schindele eine Mail mit unschlagbar günstigen Angeboten (Kona, Rocky Mountain, Mondraker) erhalten habe.


----------



## open-air (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

alle guten Dinge sind 3 ... .

Wie sieht es mit Freitag aus, so gegen 18:00Uhr?

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juni 2011)

Freitag muss ich mit Kerstin bereden, sie will zu Rock am See und das fängt um 20 Uhr an


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juli 2011)

*grml* so wie es ausschaut kann ich heute auch nicht

Wie schaut es morgen aus ? Nicht das ich jetzt schon wüsste ob ich morgen kann ...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich muss mal schauen, ob ich heute noch mein Auto abholen kann. Wenn ja will ich morgen eher früh starten, da ich noch Gartenarbeit habe. Wenn nicht muss ich morgen erstmal mein Auto abholen, dass kann ich aber auch am Sonntag...

Heute ist ja noch Regen gemeldet. 

Morgen dann gerne schon ab 10:00 Uhr in Fehlheim.

schauen wir mal ...


----------



## open-air (1. Juli 2011)

Was soll ich sagen?
Am Sa. werde ich es feiern, daß wieder einer von uns Männern nicht auf seines Gleichen hören wollte und ein Weibchen mit den goldenen Fesseln an sich bindet.
Am So. werde ich selber an diesen hoch heiligen Jahrestag erinnert und gebunden sein.

Somit wir das Radeln auf nächste Woche verschoben.
Das Wetter muß ja auch bald wieder besser werden.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juli 2011)

Jo LarsLipp,

dann schau mal wegen dem Auto, mir wäre wie immer 11 Uhr sehr recht


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Open Air: der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm: scheint ja bei dir mit den Fesseln zu stimmen.

Wir können auch gerne schon um 9:00 Uhr starten!

Warte noch auf Info...


----------



## open-air (1. Juli 2011)

@Lars-Lipp,

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund.

Die Heeresführung hat eine kleine Tour geehmigt.
Wollte schon, aus Spass, 7:00 an der Tennishalle vorschlagen.
9:00 ist aber eher für mich an diesem Sa. realistisch, Du müstest sonst da noch 2h auf mich warten.

Muß um 11:00 wieder zurück sein. Der "Herr Gott" erwartet pünktlichkeit.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juli 2011)

Meine Heeresführung genehmigt mir diese Uhrzeit garantiert nie !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (1. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch gekämpft wie ein Löwe

@Lars-Lipp, 
und??
 Ich geh dann mal schlafen, sonst wird das nix.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2011)

Hi,

könnt ja fast klappen. Aber dann eher 9:15 Tennishalle. Lass uns halt mal in der Früh telefonieren oder hier schauen. Hoffe es ist dann nicht eisekalt...

Gute N8


----------



## open-air (2. Juli 2011)

Ich bin zumindest mal wach .


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2011)

Hi,

schee war es mal wieder. Wie schaut es am So aus???

Gruß

LL


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juli 2011)

Heute fahren wir um 14 Uhr ab Viernheim


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2011)

Hi,

war gestern mit Sven in HD. Leider nur eine Abfahrt, da Bremsbeläge durch waren und mein Aussenschaltzug sich verabschiedet hat. Mein Radl fährt auch schon wieder. Gut ein paar Verschleißteile zu Hause zu haben.

Wenn es heute nicht zu warm wird und ich an den See geh, fahr ich eventuell noch mal ne Runde.

Samstag / Sonntag in 14 Tagen Beerfelden? Für die, die etwas mehr Zeit zum planen benötigen!

Gruß
LL


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juli 2011)

in 14 Tagen sind wir auf unserem AX


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Juli 2011)

@LarsLipp
Was schaffst du denn als mit deinen Bremsbelägen?? Hast du die nicht erst vor deinem Urlaub gewechselt??

Hättest du viel. besser gleich die Maxipackung mit 10 Paaren bestellen sollen

@Micro767`
Na, dann mal viel Spass. Wann geht`s genau los??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juli 2011)

Wir fahren am 15´ten an den Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2011)

Hi,

@ Mr Nice: nee, meine sind noch gut, war nur der Schaltzug.
Muss aber jetzt wirklich mal Beläge bestellen und den Adapter 203 montieren. Bietet sich beim wechsel der LRS an..


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2011)

Hi,

keiner Bock auf ne Radl-Runde? Oder See?


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juli 2011)

Morgen vielleicht, Freitag und oder Samstag


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2011)

Hi,


braucht jemand Aligator Bremsbeläge?

Organisch 8,5 Sinter 10,50. Versand ab 8 paar kostenlos, ansonsten gehen 4 paar in nen Breif für 1,45.

2 Paar nehm ich bestimmt...


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Juli 2011)

Hmh, ich muss mal zu Hause schauen aber da ich eh nicht so viel Bremse....

Für heute bin ich mit Radeln raus. Sind auf Geburtstag eingeladen. Evtl. noch morgen oder Mittwoch da`s ja ab Donnerstag an den Bodensee geht. Allerdings ohne Bike

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (4. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Bock habe ich!
Muß nur wieder arbeiten.
Vor 18:15, denke ich, werde ich nicht können.

@LarsLipp,
gehst'e vorher baden und dann radeln

Wir können ja mal telton.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich denke ich werde eher nur an den See gehen. Danach will ich mal bei den Eltern vorbeischauen.

Wenn dann gerne am DO, aber da wird es ja hoffentlich auch warm...


----------



## Spax.X (5. Juli 2011)

Tach,

hat heute nocjh jemand Lust auf eine Tour ab Bensheim?

(Felsberg, Krehberg, oder so)

VG
Spax


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juli 2011)

Lust schon aber ich muss es arbeitsbedingt immer am Vorabend wissen, damit ich das Rad usw einpacke


----------



## Spax.X (5. Juli 2011)

sooo.. das wurde dann ne kleine Krehberg-Runde..
und schön, dass der Kirchenpfad-Trail wieder fahrbar ist

...dann schauen war doch mal am Freitag.. sofern mir die Macht keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht...


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,

falls es morgen Abend nicht regnet, wie schaut es dann mit einer Runde aus?

Samstag wieder zu gewohnten zeit? 9:00 Uhr Fehlheim und 9:15 Tennishalle?


----------



## open-air (6. Juli 2011)

HaHaHa,
Bin morgen in Bo. 
Fürchte ich bin zu spät zurück für ne Runde.

Ausnahmen bedeuten nicht die Regel!
Sa. wie gewohnt, das ist 11:15 

Gruß open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juli 2011)

Heheh,

es ist doch Sommerzeit. Da muss es etwas früher losgehen. Na schauen wir mal... Chris (ma) will wohl auch mal wieder fahren...


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juli 2011)

Morgen wäre ich dabei, dann werf ich heute schon das rad ins Auto und könnte Morgen frühstens um 15:30 in Fehle sein eher aber 16 Uhr

Samstag um 11 In Fehle wäre o.k. früher geht nicht, da gibts ärger zuhause.


----------



## Spax.X (7. Juli 2011)

da könnte ich mir vorstellen, eine Runde mitzufahren, Treffpunkt?


----------



## ChrisChros (7. Juli 2011)

Sers!

bin wieder aus südtirol zurück, war echt richtig nice!

der bikepark in canazei geht gut ab, 1000hm hammer abfahrten, gut felsig und grob, nur leider etwas wenig airtime! und 65 euro für 6 tage ist auch noch ein verdammt guter preis! pozza is was für technik freaks, fast nur spitzkehren und kein flow

oberbozen ist tot :/ zumindest offiziell sind die trails für mountainbiker gesperrt, wir sind trotzdem dort gefahren, mussten aber den dorf-sheriff umfahren, für die andern seilbahnen in bozen hatten wir leider keine zeit mehr

falls mal wer dorthin will rate ich unbedingt zu downhillreifen, meine freeride muddy marrys sind völlig durchlöchert  und schläche sollte man auch mitbringen, unter 12 euro pro schlauch geht da nichts -.-

wenns wetter am we passt fahr ich hier ne tour, vlt sieht man sich!

gruß christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. Juli 2011)

Hi,

dann schauen wir mal mit morgen Abend. Samstag müssen wir noch wegen der Zeit schauen. Hoffe meine Reifen noch dicht zu bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (7. Juli 2011)

Hola,
ich hätte ja Interesse am Samstag zu debütieren. Wie lang fahrt ihr denn in der Regel so und is das für nen "ambitionierten Anfänger" machbar?

Gruß,
Lars


----------



## open-air (7. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend,
ich bin für morgen raus  .
Viel Arbeit und Dienst beim Bachgassenfest.
Sa. bin ich dabei.  Wie Micro767 peile ich auf 11:15 am Rathaus oder Tennishalle an.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2011)

@LarsLipp
Hab mein Handy verlegt also wegen heute im Büro oder per Internet 

Samstag: so um die 30 km und 1000hm aber bei uns kann man eigentlich oft ohne Probleme aussteigen und zurück nach Bensheim rollen, ich würd gerne noch nen Buckel dranhängen morgen und somit über 1200hm fahren


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juli 2011)

Hi,

was ist denn ein Anfäger? Wenn du nicht den Melibokus hochkommst, dann musst du das erst mal schaffen. Wenn du da hochkommst (ohne Pause), dann komm zum Treffpunkt....

Ich meine ein wenig Kondition gehört schon dazu. Es ist kein Problem auf langsamere ein wenig zu warten. Wir fahren eher langsam den Berg hinauf, da wird kein Rennen gefahren. Aber ankommen solltest du schon...

Wenn du dir das zutraust: komm zu uns, es ist jeder (fast) herzlichst willkommen!

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (8. Juli 2011)

Ok, Melibokus hoch geht problemlos. Mir gings eher um den Anspruch der Abfahrten. Hab aber gerade erfahren, dass die Regierung Freitag Nacht arbeitet, ich also Samstag früh Vaterpflichten zu erfüllen habe... :-( nächstes mal dann!


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du das Enduro nimmst kommst Du überall runter


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (8. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Felt fahren...


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2011)

k.A. was das für eins ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (8. Juli 2011)

Das issen Beachcruiser. 23kg Leergewicht und aufrechteste Sitzposition ever. Damit komm ich nicht mal ansatzweise irgendwo rauf


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juli 2011)

Hi,

hoch helfen wir dir, wenn du dann mit runter fährst. Ich bin im Urlaub auch mal so nen Cruiser gefahren. Da kann man ja fast laufen. 5 HM waren schon eine qual und das mit 7 Gang Nabenschaltung. Das ist echt nur Cruisen...

Dann fährst du ja schon Rad und wir freuen uns auf neu Tour mti dir. Ach so: wir fahren mit Schützern und fast alle mit FF. Muss aber nicht.... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (8. Juli 2011)

Für den Arbeitsweg von Zwingenberg nach Auerbach und den Sonntagsfamilienausflug isses prima, für alles andere nicht! Helm is klar, wenn auch kein FF, Schützer hab ich noch nicht. Das steht demnächst an. Bis dahin halt nen Gang runter schalten und lieber später ankommen. Daher hatte ich nach dem Anspruch der Abfahrten gefragt. Wenn ihr alle da runter prescht wie wild, dann würd ich erstmal ein bißchen üben bevor ich mitfahr.


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2011)

Von breschen ist bei mir definitive nicht die Rede ! 
Die Schützer hab ich halt wirklich zum Schutz für mich an.

Wie sagen wir immer:

Wir haben keine Fahrtechnik, dafür haben wir Federweg, sollte der Federweg mal nicht ausreichen haben wir Schützer 

oder so


----------



## Spax.X (8. Juli 2011)

Tach!
wenn ich die letzten Einträge hier so lese, fährt heute keiner....

 ... o d e r  doch??


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich will fahren, kann nur noch keine 100% tige Uhrzeit sagen, da ich direkt von der Arbeit aus nach Bensheim oder Fehle komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spax.X (8. Juli 2011)

ok, sach wann es los geht, ich fahre ab Bü rüber. Müsstest dann neben der Zeit blos noch genau sagen, wo der Treffpunkt ist.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (8. Juli 2011)

Schön, dem Credo kann ich mich anschließen! (Sobald ich Schützer habe, vorher lieber nicht)



Micro767 schrieb:


> Von breschen ist bei mir definitive nicht die Rede !
> Die Schützer hab ich halt wirklich zum Schutz für mich an.
> 
> Wie sagen wir immer:
> ...


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2011)

@LarsLipp

wie schaut es heute bei Dir aus ?


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2011)

So !

geplant ist 15:30 Fehle, dann muss ich mich schnell umziehen, sagen wir mal ca. 16:00 Bensheim an der Tennishalle am Berliner Ring


----------



## Spax.X (8. Juli 2011)

Ok, 16:00,
bin da!


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juli 2011)

Hehe,

bin dabei: noch sind die Reifen dicht...

Bis gleich, ich füll schonmal den Trinkrucksack auf!


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich mach jetzt gleich Feierabend


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2011)

Samstag 11 Uhr Fehle


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juli 2011)

macht 11:15 Tennishalle, für die Mitfahrer. 

Und meine Reifen scheinen dichtzuhalten

Heute haben wir tatsächlich die Fliegerschneise ohne einen PLatten geschaft! Sollten wir morgen nochmal probieren...


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2011)

Dafür hatte ich nen halben Herzinfarkt wegen des einen blöden Steins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (9. Juli 2011)

Mi weniger Luftr in der Gabel wird das viel lockerer...!


----------



## open-air (9. Juli 2011)

Hi,

habe einen dicken Kopf und die Beine sind weich, aber bin dabei.
Gruß
open-air


----------



## Arthur27 (9. Juli 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wie sagen wir immer:
> 
> Wir haben keine Fahrtechnik, dafür haben wir Federweg, sollte der Federweg mal nicht ausreichen haben wir Schützer
> 
> oder so



Geiles Motto 

Wenn ich meine Verletzung auskuriert habe, werde ich wohl mal bei euch vorbeischauen. Habe vor ein paar Wochen den SRX-Prinz am Felsenmeer getroffen und er hat mir den Thread empfohlen


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juli 2011)

Nabend !

Schade waren nicht ganz 1200hm aber ich fühle mich heute besser als gestern nach den 980hm *hhmm* egal

Morgen fahr ich mit meiner Holden, das letzte mal vor dem gemeinsamen Alpencross

Montag ne Feierabend Tour auf den Weißen Stein und die Schreisheimer Abfahrt 

@openair
und wie schaut´s hast Du die Schaltung wieder hin bekommen ? Fahrt Ihr morgen mit ? Ich wollte noch Fragen und schups war Dein Rad kaputt. Kauf Dir doch einfach ein neues *lol*


----------



## Spax.X (9. Juli 2011)

Ey Jungs,
schee waas.
mal was ganz anderes!
Ich klinke michbei Gelegnheit mal wieder ein... dann mit weniger Luft in der Gabel.
Viel Spass beim Crossen


----------



## open-air (9. Juli 2011)

Hi,
war ne schöne Runde, bis auf mein Schaltwerk-Problem.

@Micro767, 
ob wir morgen mitfahren kommt auf den Kater und das Wetter an.
Wann soll es denn losgehen?
Was habt Ihr als Strecke geplant?
Morgen werden die Veranstaltungen Wandern, MTBlen, etc. vom Bachgassenfest statfinden.

Gruß 
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juli 2011)

Uhrzeit ???

Gedacht hatte ich:
3/4 Meli Flow-Trail Richtung Seeheim - hinten runter hoch zu dem Schloß oder was das ist - dann Richtung Kuralpe Einkehren auf nen Happen - Ohly Turm und dann mal schauen wir mal 

Kerstin hofft auf 14 Uhr


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (9. Juli 2011)

Ich muss so dringend bei Euch mitfahren. Hab grad ne Runde auffen Meli  gedreht und gestaunt, wieviel Talent ich habe die langweiligsten Trails  zu nehmen...
2 mal ausgestiegen und nochmal ´n Stück hoch, nur um dann NOCH langweiliger wieder runter zu fahren.
Morgen bin ich leider familiär verpflichtet, aber unter der Woche ab 17 Uhr bin ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit und höchst motiviert was zu lernen


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2011)

Hi,

heute steht ja sehr wahrscheinlich Schriesheim an: Da bräuchte ich nochmal den Startpunkt...

Ich erinnere mal noch an Samstag: BEERFELDEN?
Ich will auf jedenn Fall hin, wenn das Wetter passt. Alternativ wäre ja auch mal der Flowtrail interessant. (OK, da müssten wir hochkurbeln).

Wetter Beerflden sieht noch nicht so gut aus. Stromberg auch nicht.
Aber Bad Willdbad..

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2011)

Ich bin raus für heute, das wird mir sonst viel zu stressig und nach der Schlamschalcht von gestern sind die Räder jetzt schon geputzt und schön sauber 

Ich fange heute an zu packen und mach die letzten kleinen Arbeiten an den Rädern damit alles TipTop ist.

Aber Ihr könnt Euch doch auch ohne mich treffen und ne schöne Tour mit ner tollen Abfahrt vom Weißen Stein fahren


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2011)

Hi,

dann mach ich auch eher See / Garten / und eventuell ne Runde drehen. Hab aber auch hier noch genug zu tun. Wobei ich ein paar Kalorien verbrennen könnt...

Dann erstmal viel Spass im Urlaub! 

PS: Meine Reifen sind noch dicht, es scheint zu halten!


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß bei was auch immer !

Ist meine PN von gestern Abend nicht angekommen ?


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2011)

Hi,

nee, ist angekommen aber eine Strasse wäre nicht schlecht gewesen...


----------



## ChrisChros (11. Juli 2011)

Moin

@LarsLipp: samstag beerfelden wär ich am start, vorrausgesetzt mein alkoholkonsum wird sich in maßen halten....ich sag mal zu 80% bin ich dabei, genauer kann ichs jetzt noch nicht sagen, könnte dann auch noch eine pers. im auto mitnehmen

gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich hoff mal auf gutes WEtter!!!! 

ENtweder nicht so viel trinken oder vorherr trainieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn mit Beerflden aus? Wird das trocken bis zum Samstag???

Gruß


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (13. Juli 2011)




----------



## ChrisChros (13. Juli 2011)

trocken nicht...aber wenns die nächsten zwei tage trocken bleibt wies angekündigt ist wirds noch feucht aber gut fahrbar sein

seit wann schreckt dich denn sowas ab


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Wetter sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus für Beerfelden! Wies schaut es denn nun aus?

@Chriscross: kannst mir ja mal deine Mobilnr per PN zukommen lassen...


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Juli 2011)

ich bin am start!
was ist mit den darmstädtern?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,

10:00 Uhr Startpunkt Parkplatz Badesee. Open Air ist auch mit am Start...

Gruß

LL


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Juli 2011)

Wäre denn noch irgendwo ein Platz im Auto frei??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (15. Juli 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wäre denn noch irgendwo ein Platz im Auto frei??
> 
> Gruss
> chris




sagte der Mann mit dem Riesenauto... 
Wer war heute auffem Meli und is mit Wheelies vor mir her gefahren und war trotzdem schneller?  (Weißes Bike, rotes Shirt, schwarzen FF am Rucksack)
Runter hab ich´s dann tatsächlich geschafft nach wenigen Minuten im Balkhäuser Tal auf der Hauptstraße zu landen was für ne bekackte Scheisssssse!


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Juli 2011)

wenn du deine laufräder ausbaust kann ich dein rad hinten rein legen, auf dem dach ist kein platz mehr


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Juli 2011)

@chrischros
Das klingt gut

@VlathoLenz
Da wir aber nur ein Auto haben würde mir meine Frau was erzählen wenn ich damit auch noch den ganzen Tag weg wäre

Was für Strecken nimmst du denn immer?? Am besten du fährst mal mit den Jungs hier

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (15. Juli 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Was für Strecken nimmst du denn immer??



Die Falschen!



Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Am besten du fährst mal mit den Jungs hier



Nur zu gerne! Für Meli gibts aber eher selten Verabredungen, oder?



Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Da wir aber nur ein Auto haben würde mir meine Frau was erzählen wenn ich damit auch noch den ganzen Tag weg wäre



Das Problem kenn´ ich...


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Juli 2011)

@Mr.Nice: gut dann pack ich noch ne decke ein! bis morgen 10 uhr badeseeparkplatz


----------



## jatschek (16. Juli 2011)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Wer war heute auffem Meli und is mit Wheelies vor mir her gefahren und war trotzdem schneller?  (Weißes Bike, rotes Shirt, schwarzen FF am Rucksack)



Wenn ich das nur wüsste....  

@Mr.Nice: Denk diesmal an die Hülsen deiner Laufräder. Wär nicht das erste Mal das du wegen nen paar Kleinigkeiten im Park nicht fahren kannst.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Juli 2011)

Hi,

kann grad nicht schlafen. Jetzt könnt ich schon das Gartentor streichen

@Mr Nice: na ab und zu könntest du ja auch mal das Auto bekommen! Deine Mädels haben ja noch nen Wagen: den Kinderwagen!

Evtl. sollt ja auch noch  werden, aber von den Pappnasesn meldet sich ja keine hier. Jetzt hab ich extra mal 2 Wochen vorab was gesagt und der letzt kommt kurz vor Knapp mit dazu

Dann brauch ich ja nicht mehr vorab zu fragen!

Bis gleich

Wenn Mr Nice mit dem Rad kommmt, kann ja meins in das Auto...

Und wir treffen uns wirklich um 10:00 nicht 10:15!


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Juli 2011)

nabend!

wir werden morgen mittag ab 17 uhr den fuchstrail ausbessern bzw evtl umbauen....wenn noch wer zeit und lust hat einfach melden und vorbeikommen!


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juli 2011)

Hi,


wie schaut es denn heute mit ner Runde nach Feierabend aus? Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.

Und wer sorgt bitte wieder für die Rückkehr des Sommers? Da ist es ja im November meist noch wärmer.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Juli 2011)

Lust hätte ich ja schon aber 

a) soll`s Regen geben
b) hab ich Muskelkater von HI
und c) darf ich heute Abend auf meine Terrornudel aufpassen 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Terrornudel ist ja ne Tolle Bezeichnung! Wo bleibt denn der Anhänger???

Wetter ist ja nicht so Stabil, schauen wir mal...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. Juli 2011)

Das Bike ist wieder komplett und ich habe Sa + So Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2011)

Hi,

da sin mer dabei! Start ab 11:00 oder leiber früher? Ich muss noch im Garten buddeln und wir bekommen Besuch...


----------



## open-air (22. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wenns am Sa. nicht regnet bin ich auch dabei.
Die übliche Zeit 11:15 am Rathaus.

@Mr. Nice, auch dabei?

@LarsLipp,
der frühe Buddler kann zum Radeln eine Pause einlegen.
Fängste um 6:00 Uhr an bist Du bis zum Radeln um 11:15 fertig und der Besuch merkt auch nix 

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

da der Besuch kommt ja eher später. Je nach dem wo es hochgeht, würd ich wieder den Tennisplatz vorschlagen.... (Wie schaut's Mr Nice?)


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2011)

Äh und heute?


----------



## ChrisChros (22. Juli 2011)

gude,

ich hab zwar noch ein paar sachen zu erledigen aber gegen abend wär ich bei ner runde dabei, wann willst du los?


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2011)

Gude,

ich bin da noch offen: wann willst du / kannst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (22. Juli 2011)

ab halb 6 kann ich


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2011)

17:OO Uhr Tennishalle


----------



## open-air (22. Juli 2011)

Super, gerade heim gekommen ;(
Das wird nix mehr mit einer âNachmittags- Rundeâ.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (22. Juli 2011)

open-air schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenns am Sa. nicht regnet bin ich auch dabei.
> Die übliche Zeit 11:15 am Rathaus.
> ...



Ich partizipiere!  Ich nehme an es ist das Bensheimer Rathaus gemeint, oder?


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2011)

Hi,

nee Tennisplatz Auerbach die Saarstrasse runter. Da geht es dann weiter zum Heldenfriedhof...


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (22. Juli 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nee Tennisplatz Auerbach die Saarstrasse runter. Da geht es dann weiter zum Heldenfriedhof...




Und wo sind da die Berge


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2011)

Morgen steht eine Flachrunde an

Nee, aber irgenwo müssen wir uns treffen und dann geht es direkt Bergauf!


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (22. Juli 2011)

So Jungs, am Montag gehts für mich los....

Eine Woche nach Saalbach/Leogang


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (22. Juli 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Morgen steht eine Flachrunde an
> 
> Nee, aber irgenwo müssen wir uns treffen und dann geht es direkt Bergauf!




Puh, ich dachte schon ich hab mich der Pupenrunde angeschlossen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Juli 2011)

Ich denke ich werde es morgen einrichten können

@VlathoLenz
Wie schaut`s bei dir?? Lust mal auf ne richtige Abfahrt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (22. Juli 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde es nirgen einrichten können
> 
> @VlathoLenz
> Wie schaut`s bei dir?? Lust mal auf ne richtige Abfahrt??



Außer FF sind noch keine Protektoren am Start, aber Lust? Ja!


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Juli 2011)

Protektoren, für was?? Na, dann sehen wir uns um 11,15 Uhr an der Tennishalle.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (23. Juli 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Protektoren, für was??



Wenn der Federweg mal nicht reichen sollte...
Bis später!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (23. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Tour Jungs. Danke für die Tipps. Ich hoffe ich schaff´s regelmäßig mitzufahren!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr das mit Canada 2 gesehen


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juli 2011)

Sind daran vorbei gefahren... Wer macht so was und warum??

Verstehen muss man`s auf jeden Fall nicht!!

@VlathoLenz
Yiep, war ne schöne Runde wobei meine Beine nun ganz schön fertig sind.... ich hoffe, ich schaffs auch mal wieder öfters. 

Schaun mer mal


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juli 2011)

Hi

@ChrisChros äh: noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Durch buddeln nach dem Radln und Besuch irgendwie gestern verpeilt!

@Rest: Scheißwetter...


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Juli 2011)

@ChrisChros
Yiep, auch noch von uns dreien alles Gute nachträglich

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (25. Juli 2011)

Sers

danke für die glückwüsche  was ist denn mit canada 2?

hat heute nachmittag wer lust ne runde fahren zu gehen? könnte so ab 16 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. Juli 2011)

Canada 2- Der Forst hat der Pfad komplett mit Holz in Form von frisch gefällten Bäumen zugeworfen !!!!


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Juli 2011)

@ ChrisChros:

Würde mich heut Nachmittag gern anschließen, könnte aber zeitlich etwas eng werden. Ich schick dir mal ne PN


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Juli 2011)

So, Bike is fertig. Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen wohin ich gondeln muss 

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## ChrisChros (25. Juli 2011)

sorry ich hab nicht mehr dran gedacht reinzuschauen....war noch in mannheim und bin sofort danach losgefahren :/


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Juli 2011)

Ist einer von Euch zufällig die kommden Tage/Wochen bei Hibike oder bestellt dort was??

Falls ja könntet ihr mir bitte einmal einen Met Styx Helm http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...t-Styx-BMX-Helm-unisize-54-61cm-Mod-2009.html in Farbe Kakao besorgen.

Ach und nein, er ist nicht für mich

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (26. Juli 2011)

Ah! Dann könnt mir derjenige auch 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p.../s/FOX-Launch-MX-Ellbogenschutz-Mod-2011.html*[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]*mitbestellen. Bitte in S/M*[SIZE=+1]

[/SIZE]*@Mr. Nice würde Dir aber sicher gut stehen!*[SIZE=+1] 
[/SIZE]*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab bei Hibike bestellt. Dein neuer Helm is auch unterwegs, Chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,

das ist ne Radel Runde und keine Feierabend-Bestell Runde

Wie schaut's die Tage aus? Ich kann ab hete Nachmittag... Wenn das Wetter hält?

Gruß


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (28. Juli 2011)

Ich könnte ab 6


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn du deine Schwimmflosen an`s Rad machst dann könnte das was werden

@Vlatho_Lenz


Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2011)

nee, aber ich fahr mit Neoprenazug. 

Wir können uns aber auch am See treffen

Du gehst ja bestimmt Bügeln...


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Juli 2011)

Richtig und im Anschluss auch noch Spinnen!!

Für morgen und We. bin ich auch leider raus. Ab Montag soll das Wetter dann aber auch mal besser werden.

Bist du nächste Woche beruflich unterwegs```??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,

werde jetzt mal noch das Grillthema angehen! Ist bestimmt auch saunass im Wald.
Nächste Woche evtl.

Gruß


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (28. Juli 2011)

Das is ne Radelrunde, keine Grillrunde! Ich düs dann mal aufn Meli.


----------



## open-air (28. Juli 2011)

Na toll.
Ich bin entlich zuhause und zum Squash verabredet.
Wer konnte denn das Wetter vorhersagen

Na dann viel Spass.

@Chris Cros,
von mir auch noch Glückwünsche nachträglich.

Gruß open-air


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juli 2011)

Wir sind auch wieder im Lande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (29. Juli 2011)

Hi. 
Sa. 11:15 Tennishalle?  Wenns nicht regnet.

Grüße open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juli 2011)

HI,

das Grillprojekt schreitet voran Biken wär heut ja auch möglich gewesen. Denke 11:15 sollte passen

@Micro: warum schon wieder hier? Mit am Start?

Ich geh eventuell noch Steinchen kaufen, bin ja bestimmt wieder früh wach...


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2011)

Urlaub vorbei, Alpen zu klein und das Wetter nicht soo toll *lol*

Morgen wenn es heute Nacht nicht zu spät wird


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juli 2011)

Bin evtl auch mit am Start ...


----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2011)

Hi,

bin morgen unterwegs: Donnerstag / Freitag eventuell ne Feierabendrunde?

Samstag bei mir wenn wahrscheinlich früh (9:00), da wir mit den Surfern ein wenig grillen. (Noch mit dem alten...)

Gruß

LL


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2011)

Ich will aber ob ich kann ?
Mittwoch geht eh nicht wegen nem Physio Termin


----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2011)

... und wenn du willst und kannst, macht dir das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung...


----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2011)

Wollen wir nicht hoffen !


----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2011)

So ich sag mal Donnerstag oder Freitag an einem der Tage würd ich gerne mit kommen 

Do muss ich aber bei Zeit wissen da ich ja dan heute alles ins Auto packe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (3. August 2011)

Moin,

das tolle, gute Wetter war ja gestern.
Ich wollte auch mal früh radeln gehen... .
Naja habe dann eine kleine schöne Runde mit meiner Holden gedreht.

Do. gehe ich Squashen, Fr. (nach Feierabend ) & Sa. (nach dem Aufstehen ) und heute wird voraussichtlich naß.

@LarsLipp,
laß uns mal telton.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2011)

ich lese das jetzt so das Du jeden Tag squaschen gehst ???


----------



## open-air (3. August 2011)

Neeee!

Da ist ein Komma gesetzt nach Squashen.

Fr. V / Î  Sa. wÃ¼rde ich auch gerne radeln gehen.


----------



## Micro767 (4. August 2011)

Also dann morgen oder ?


----------



## open-air (4. August 2011)

Hi,

morgen, sollte es nicht regnen.
Ich hoffe ich komme schnell aus der Firma.

Um 18:00 an der Tennishalle oder Rathaus?

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (4. August 2011)

18 Uhr und was mach ich zwischen Feierabernd um 15 Uhr und 18 Uhr :-(

geht nicht auch früher, warum musst du auch so weit weg arbeiten *tztz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (4. August 2011)

Ääääh, wo siehst du das es morgen trocken bleibt??

Hier http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=096460&wahl=vorhersage und hier http://www2.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/2583x27-d1.html und auch hier http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-2906-22/wetter-bensheim.html ist für morgen Regen angesagt

Gruss
chris


----------



## driver.87 (4. August 2011)

Servus,

fahrt ihr Samstag und/oder Sonntag?'

Hätte mal Lust ne Runde mitzufahren. Samstag kann ich aber erst ab 13:00 Uhr...

Axo hab auch weder FF noch Protektoren und nur 150mm dabei. Aber sollte schon passen, allzulange müsst ihr (glaube ich) nicht warten.

Naja wenns dieses WE nicht klappt, dann hoffentlich ein anderes mal. Aber wollte nur mal Interesse anmelden. 

vg Sven


----------



## Micro767 (4. August 2011)

Wenn das Wetter passt fahr ich auf alle Fälle Samstag


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (4. August 2011)

Hab heute ne Meli Runde gedreht. Für´s Wochenende bin ich leider raus. Könnte höchstens Sonntag vormittag. Aber wie der Kollege Nice ja schon verlinkt... das Wetter sieht nicht so prima aus


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. August 2011)

@driver87
Solange du bergauf keine Rennen gewinnen willst und bergab nicht die Straße nimmst bist du richtig hier

Ich selbst hab fahr auch ein Rad mit 150/130mm FW und komme einigermaßen runter... sollte von daher passen.

@VlathoLenz
Da hast du gestern noch alles richtig gemacht.... wie rollen/grippen die neuen Reifen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2011)

Hi,

drücken wir uns mal die Daumen für das Wetter! Ich will schon mal wieder in den Wald...
@ Driver: Mr Nice hat eigentlich alles gesagt! Einfach vorbeischauen: manche fahren halt nur einmal mit uns: allerdings ist das schon in beide Richtungen (eher CC / DH) passiert...

Ich will SONNNNNEEEEEE


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. August 2011)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ich will SONNNNNEEEEEE



Kauf dir nen Solarium

Bei uns wird es dieses Jahr eher schneien als dass wir noch mal einen Sommer bekommen....

macht aber auch nix Skier sind schon präpariert

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2011)

Hehe,

drum fahr ich ja nach Bali!

Noch hält es ja...


----------



## open-air (5. August 2011)

soweit mußt Du gar nicht, denn

"Über den Wolken, ..."

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (5. August 2011)

Bin raus für heute, den das Wetter hat mit eine Migräne mit gebracht *kotz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2011)

... in Bali gibt es leider selten Wolken zu der Zeit! 

Wie schaut es denn heute aus?


----------



## open-air (5. August 2011)

@Micro767,
gute Besserung.

Ich würde gerne heute Abend eine Runde drehen (wenn's unter den Wolken nicht regnet).


18:00 Uhr an der Tennishalle ?

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (5. August 2011)

Danke !

Hoffe das ich für eine Runde morgen wieder Fit bin


----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2011)

Hi,

muss ich mal schauen, wegen Regen und Arbeit und so. Mein Auto muss ich auch noch bei BMW befreien nach dem Ölwechsel. Kann also sein, dass ich schon früher starte: Wie lange musst du denn heute arbeiten?

Gruß

@Micro gute Besserung


----------



## open-air (5. August 2011)

Theoretisch könnte ich mich sofort verdrücken.
Praktisch werde ich bis ca 17:00 arbeiten müssen.
Heim fahren, umziehen, zur Tennishalle radeln,  ... ich will ja nicht zu spät kommen .... 18:00 Uhr.

BMW / Werkstatt, Kind / Spielplatz,  nu hetz doch den Armen nicht so. 

Gruß

open-air


----------



## open-air (5. August 2011)

Suuuper 

Die Frösche hatten wie immer wenn's schlechtes Wetter gibt recht.
Ich will jetzt gehen und pünktlich ... 
Donner, Blitze und was sonst R E G E N.


Ich will Sonne !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

open-air


----------



## open-air (5. August 2011)

Das war wohl nix.
Neuer Versuch, morgen?

11:15 Tenishalle?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (5. August 2011)

Wir waren gestern auch im Regen auf´m Meli. Man darf sich vom Wetter nix diktieren lassen. Die Abfahrt hat trotzdem nen Heidenspass gemacht! Falls Du auf den Sommer wartest... ich hab gehört nächstes Jahr soll´s wieder einen geben.


----------



## open-air (5. August 2011)

HaHa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (5. August 2011)

naja sehts mal positiv, man hat mehr Grip wenn der Boden feucht ist. 

Ich glaub wir sind uns schon öfters begegnet, so viele DH fahren ja bei uns im Revier nun nicht rum. 
Da ich aber ziemlich unscheinbar unterwegs bin (halt normaler  Touren-Biker) könnt ihr euch wahrscheinlich nicht an mich erinnern.

Egal wie auch immer, ich les hier mal mit und wenns zeitlich passt schließ ich mich euch einfach an.

Bis die Tage.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. August 2011)

Wer fährt hier DH??     @all
Wann wollt ihr morgen evtl. fahren?? Eher früh oder spät?? Wenn ich's richtig sehe dann sollte es morgen früh nicht ganz so nass werden


----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2011)

Hi,

11:15 Tennishalle sollte wahrscheinlich passen. Ich will aber so gegen 15:00 Uhr back @ Home sein...

Schauen wir mal morgen früh nach dem Wetter...


----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2011)

Bis nachher


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. August 2011)

Paah, da haben wir doch heute alles richtig gemacht auch wenn`s nicht mein Tag war
 Kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern, dass ich es bei uns schon geschafft habe an einem Tag zwei Plattem zu fahren

Schönen Sonntag.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (7. August 2011)

Schei... Wetter, schon wieder Migräne und nix ist mit biken aber hoffentlich morgen wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2011)

Hi,

morgen eventuell dann HD oder Schriesheim...

Ich komme ja aus Richtung Heilbronn, den Micro bimmel ich halt mal an...

Mal sehen was das Wetter so sagt...

Gute Nacht...


----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2011)

Hier wird es gerade etwas heller und ich hab alles mit um direkt nach Feierabend 16:30 los zu düsen


----------



## LarsLipp (8. August 2011)

Hi,

bin noch beim Kunden, Wetter ist hier sehr wechselhaft. Evtl. klappte es hier bis um 16:00 Uhr abzuhauen, dann sollte es passen.

HD oder Schriesheim?

Ich meld mich per Telefon...


----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2011)

Schriesheim am Faß, auch hier hat es schon 2-3 mal geregnet


----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2011)

ca. 17:15 heute in Schriesheim am Faß für die Kurzentschlossenen


----------



## LarsLipp (8. August 2011)

Guter Guide! SChöne Tour, auch wenn es fast schon zu kalt war.


----------



## ChrisChros (8. August 2011)

war heut am ohly turm, viiiiiel zu nass :/ und das anfang august, son sud! am wochenende siehts auch nicht besser aus


----------



## Micro767 (9. August 2011)

Bei uns war es gestern noch o.k. ein paar Tropfen von oben aber Grip hatten wir genug


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (10. August 2011)

Ich starte heute 17.30 Uhr in Zwingenberg für ne Runde Meli und dann vielleicht nochmal Trail am Alsbacher Schloss. Hab aber bis maximal 19.15 Uhr Zeit, also mal schauen wie schnell ich bin. Wenn jemand Böcke hat sachter Bescheid.


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. August 2011)

@Vlatho Lenz
Und gestern pünktlich wieder zurück in Zwingenberg gewesen?? Ich war um 19.03 Uhr dann am Parkplatz Melibokus  Hätte dir von daher auch knapp noch reichen können 

Gut, war aber, dass ich noch einen neuen Schlauch dabei hatte. Momemt. vergeht kaum eine Abfahrt ohne Snakebite... viel. sollte ich entweder mal den Luftdruck in den Reifen erhöhen oder mein Gewicht reduzieren

@all
Was geht morgen bzw. am Wochenende??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. August 2011)

Freitag wir zu eng bei mir, haben um 18 Uhr schon was vor.

Samstag auf alle Fälle, Sonntag hoffe ich auch


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (11. August 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Vlatho Lenz
> Und gestern pünktlich wieder zurück in Zwingenberg gewesen?? Ich war um 19.03 Uhr dann am Parkplatz Melibokus  Hätte dir von daher auch knapp noch reichen können
> 
> Gut, war aber, dass ich noch einen neuen Schlauch dabei hatte. Momemt. vergeht kaum eine Abfahrt ohne Snakebite... viel. sollte ich entweder mal den Luftdruck in den Reifen erhöhen oder mein Gewicht reduzieren
> ...



War um 5 nach sieben zu Hause, was mir Sympathie beschert hat! 

Ja, ich finde auch dass Du zu fett bist, kein Wunder, dass Deine Schläuche das nicht mehr mitmachen

Sonntag?


----------



## LarsLipp (11. August 2011)

Hehe,

3 Platten in so kurzer Zeit. Dann gibt es ja kraft in den Armen vom pumpen...

Wenn es morgen nicht regnet bin ich dabei! Samstag auch! Bei drohendem See wetter will ich dann aber noch paddeln gehen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. August 2011)

----------


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. August 2011)

Haha---- 

Dir mal viel Spass heute am See- bei dem Regen macht paddeln auch mehr Sinn als Biken

Für heute bin ich schon mal raus.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (12. August 2011)

Halten wir dennnoch für morgen mal 11 Uhr Fehle und 11:15 Tennishalle fest !?!


----------



## LarsLipp (12. August 2011)

Hi,

könnt schon passen.

Passt: Hui, Grill heute eingeweiht. Innen und Aussen Ausbau ist aber noch nicht erledigt...


----------



## open-air (12. August 2011)

Hi,
bin dabei.
Muss aber um 13:30 wieder zu Hause sein.

Gruss open-air


----------



## Micro767 (13. August 2011)

Jo ! Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. August 2011)

Da kann der oa ja wieder schneller fahren


----------



## Micro767 (14. August 2011)

Mal Schaub ob es heute noch klappt mit ner Tour


----------



## LarsLipp (14. August 2011)

Hi,

und? Wie schaut's denn so aus? Ich hol mal Frühstück: schon wieder lange gepennt...

Ich will aber wenn um 11 oder früher fahren...


----------



## Micro767 (14. August 2011)

Wir frühstücken jetzt erst


----------



## open-air (14. August 2011)

Moin,
wir fangen damit jetzt erst an.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. August 2011)

Hi,

bei mir auch nix: Habe ein wenig Strom im Garten gelegt....

Fehlt aber noch ein wenig...

Wenn es aufhört zu regnen geh ich noch ne Runde paddeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spax.X (16. August 2011)

ich fahr heute... um 18:30.. und komme um 19:00 in Bensheim durch.
Schließt sich wer an?

Gruß
Spax


----------



## ChrisChros (16. August 2011)

sers,

geht samstag morgen was? ich wär mit am start, muss aber um spätestens 1 wieder daheim sein!

unter der woche geht leider kaum was, hab jeden tag bis 17:10 schule :/ mega behinderter stundenplan

irgendwer hat am fuchstrail rumgepfuscht, da haben balken gefehlt etc. habs größtenteils wieder gerichtet...aber erstmal anschauen! wenn ich den jenigen erwische!


----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2011)

Denke schon das ich Samstag um11 Uhr in Fehle bin


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. August 2011)

@Spax.X
Sorry, zu spät gesehen. War dann auch alleine fahren und hatte bei der Abfahrt Auerbacher Schloss schon wieder einen Durchschlag..... gut, dass ich noch die Lampe mit eingepackt hatte

@ChrisChros
Aus sicherer Quelle weiß ich, dass die Dienststellenleitung des Forst Hessen http://www.hessen-forst.de/forstaemter/lampertheim_150/kontakt/ansprechpartner.htm die zuständigen Revierförster aufgeforder hat, noch massiver gegen die Nutzung íllegaler Wege vorzugehen

Insbesondere an den bekannten Strecken am Melibokus da hier Kernflächen ausgewiesen werden sollen um den Urwald von morgen zu generieren http://www.morgenweb.de/region/heppenheim/20110816_mmm0000002052636.html
.....

Deshalb Augen auf bei den Abfahrten

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2011)

Freitag nach der Arbeit ?

Aber wenn möglich nicht so spät, ich hoffe auf 15 Uhr Feierabend und wäre so um 15:45 in Bensheim


----------



## ChrisChros (17. August 2011)

@Mr.Nice: die haben auch nichts besseres zu tun oder? als begründung geben sie an die "funktionen für den menschen zu erhalten"...allgemeiner gehts wohl nicht, außerdem besteht eine funktion darin, für menschen als zone für hobbys und entspannung bereit zu stehen!
mit denen würde ich zu gern mal reden


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. August 2011)

Tu dir keinen Zwang an, die Telefonnr. hab ich deshalb ja gleich mitgepostet

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass du dort auf offene Ohren stossen wirst. 

Aber seh`s doch positiv, in den ausgew. Kernflächen wird wenigstens kein Holz mehr gerodet. So bleiben wenigstens dort die Spuren der Harvester aus

Gruss
chris


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (18. August 2011)

Hat jemand am Wochende lust auf Winterberg oder Beerfelden?
Samstag oder Sonntag wäre mir egal...


----------



## open-air (18. August 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Freitag nach der Arbeit ?
> Aber wenn möglich nicht so spät, ich hoffe auf 15 Uhr Feierabend und wäre so um 15:45 in Bensheim



 Hi,
nichts lieber als das! 
Nur habe ich noch keinen Urlaub.
Wenn ich früher Feierabend mache, kann ich 16:45 an der Tennishalle schaffen.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (18. August 2011)

Hi,

dann gibt es ja morgen eventuell ne Runde. Ich bin im Zweifel auch mit am Start! 15:45 klingt für mich aber besser als 16:45...

Samstag muss ich mal schauen, da wir Besuch bekommen. Eventuell geh ich früher radeln... Schauen wir noch. Und am Weekend wird es ja auch Warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2011)

Tja, ich hab jetzt nichts gerichtet, war a nicht mehr online und b wollte ich nicht nach 21:30 noch mein Zeug packen.

Auf deutsch im Moment bin ich etwas angepisst weil ihr euch auf den allerletzten Drücker meldet und ich raus bin für heute !

morgen 11 Uhr ?


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2011)

Hi Micro,

es gibt auch noch telefone: ich habe kurz nach meiner ankunft die Nachricht geschrieben. Eventuell sollten wir halt schon nen Tag früher planen
Ich erfahre auch erst heute, wann unser Besuch kommt.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Freitag nach der Arbeit ?
> 
> Aber wenn möglich nicht so spät, ich hoffe auf 15 Uhr Feierabend und wäre so um 15:45 in Bensheim



Noch früher ?
dann halt zukünftig per Tel.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. August 2011)

@Mirco767
Kannst dich locker machen, das Wetter spielt heute sowieso nicht mit

@Ginsterbusch
Lust schon aber leider keine Zeit. Schauen wir mal was das Wetter im September macht da hab ich näml. einen Monat Elternzeit

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2011)

Werd wohl heute dann joggen gehen


----------



## ChrisChros (19. August 2011)

moin,
ich muss leider für morgen früh absagen :/ hab erfahren dass ich schon um 11 uhr zum schulfest aufbauen muss! werde denke ich sonntag nachmittag ne runde fahren


----------



## open-air (19. August 2011)

OK, ich war etwas spät dran. Bin z.Z. etwas eingeschränkt, was die Freizeitplanung betrifft. Viel Arbeit und ich will ja in Urlaub. 
Kannst Du nicht dein Radel holen und wir fahren etwas später.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2011)

Hi,

wenn ich mal 2 WOchen früher hier reinschreibt, gibt ja auch keiner Bescheid.
Ich bin halt ab und zu unterwegs und lese hier nicht...

Schauen wir mal für morgen, heute gibt es eiunen neuen Kühlschrank...

Andreas


----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2011)

Samstag 11:15 an der Tennishalle, steht fest !
Sonntag 13 Uhr no FF Tour auch an der Tennishalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (19. August 2011)

Dann mal viel Spass Jungs. Bei mir steht Samstag/Sonntag ein Fahrtechnikkurs für den SPoPa auf dem Programm.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2011)

OK,

ich schau mal, wir haben noch keine Ankunftszeit von Elli's Schwester...

Ich bimmel halt morgen mal durch.  Um 9:00 kommt aber unser Kühlschrank, da kann ich noch nicht weg...


----------



## LarsLipp (20. August 2011)

Hi,

der Besuch kommt späth, ich bin mit am Start! 11:00 Uhr Fehle.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (20. August 2011)

O.k.ich komm nach fehle


----------



## codit (20. August 2011)

Vorsicht!!!!

der Pfad vom Ohly-Turm zum Naturfreundehaus/Ermersborn ist
im unteren Teil (alter Hoehenweg) mit etlichen frisch gefaellten Bauemen
auf ca. 200m komplett blockiert (Tragen moeglich).  Nach der
kurzen Boeschung im Anschluss an die Wegkreuzung (rechts zur Schollreinbruecke)
kommt das Ganze ziemlich unverhofft (kein Hinweis, keine Wegsperrung).
Langsam, sonst Aua!!!

Habe Hoffnung, das der Pfad in den naechsten Tagen wieder frei gemacht wird,
kurz vor Einmuendung auf den Forstweg ist das am Freitag schon erfolgt.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (20. August 2011)

Jemand Bock auf FF Tour morgen ab 11? No FF find ich öde und 13 Uhr is mir bei der Hitze zu spät.
Ich fahr also gegen 11 ca 2 Std.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (21. August 2011)

na dann viel Spass, es regnet  und ist kalt


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2011)

und was machen wir heute ???

Wir sind nur zu 4´t :-(

Also wenn es nicht ein kl.Wunder geschieht lassen es wir für heute


----------



## open-air (21. August 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> und was machen wir heute ???
> 
> Wir sind nur zu 4´t :-(
> 
> Also wenn es nicht ein kl.Wunder geschieht lassen es wir für heute



 Haste wieder das I-Pad benutzt?


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2011)

was immer gerade zur Hand ist


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (21. August 2011)

open-air schrieb:


> na dann viel Spass, es regnet  und ist kalt



Gut dass mein Fahrrad nicht aus Zucker gefertigt wurde!


----------



## LarsLipp (22. August 2011)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn am Samstag mit grillen aus? Habe einen Anschlag vor: vor dem grillen müssten wir ein Klavier auf den Hänger bei meinem Vater für meine Schwester hieven...

Danach als belohnung: Grill & Chill! AUf em neuen Grill!


----------



## open-air (23. August 2011)

@Lars Lipp,
bin grundsätzlich dabei.
Sollten nochmal telefonieren, muss ev. im Haus räumen und wir fahren So. Morgen in Urlaub.
Gruss open-air


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2011)

Hi,

Danke für die Einladung aber wir grillen selbst ;-)


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. August 2011)

@LarsLipp
Ich hab ab 14.00 Uhr ne Sportpark Tour auf dem Programm stehen von daher das Klavier wenn dann vorher!?!

Für Abends hat Tina schon einen ganzen Haufen Mädels eingeladen. Ich würde es zwar vorziehen mich bei dir begrillen zu lassen aber ich soll hier selbst den Grillmeister spielen.....

@open-air
Irgendwas mach ich falsch!! Haus kaufen und dann noch in Urlaub fahren können.... entweder im Lotto gewonnen oder ne Bank überfallen Geht`s wieder ins Vinschgau?? Falls ja dieses mal unbedingt die Pizzeria Laurin in Goldrain testen

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (23. August 2011)

@Mr. Nice,

neeeeee, weder im Lotto gewonnen noch die Bank ausgeraubt.
Falsches Timing. Das erste Mal, dass ich einen Urlaub ein 1/2 Jahr vorher gebucht habe. An das Haus hat keiner mehr geglaubt.

Na, die Bank hätte ich mal besser überfallen sollen. Aus dem Knast wäre ich schneller wieder raus gewesen, wie die Tilgung zu begleichen.

Vinschgau, klar doch und danke für den Tipp. Mal sehen ob's klappt.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (23. August 2011)

Servus Leute,

hat jemand morgen Mittag / Nachmittag Lust auf ne Tour ?
( Hab leider aufgrund Nachtschicht nur bis max. 19 Uhr Zeit )

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2011)

Schade  ich kann morgen nicht, hab nen Termin beim Physio


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. August 2011)

@arthur
Ich bin auch leider raus da ich schon um 18.30 Uhr ne Traingsfahrt anl. der Tour der Hoffnung morgen zum Meli guide.

@all
Wer Lust auf ne Runde Meli hat kann morgen ab 18.30 Uhr zum Marktplatz in Zwingenberg kommen. Von dort aus geht es nach Alsbach und dann über den Sperbergrund hoch zum Melibokus. Für ein Pfungstädter sowie ne getrocknete Bratwurst von der Metzgerei Hornung wird im Anschluss daran auf dem Parkplatz Melibokus seitens des Veranstalters gesorgt sein.

Ach so, in diesem Zusammenhang würde ich dringend nochmal davor abraten am Samstag/Sonntag auf den Melibokus zu fahren!! Im Rahmen des Gipfelfestes findet näml. am Samstag ein Lauf für MTB`ler, Jogger, Stockterroristen zuwie Rennradschwuchteln statt sowie am Sonntag ab 14.00 Uhr ein Kindermusical.

http://www.come-to-web.de/tdh/img/Presseartikel_BA_040511.pdf

Viel. fragt, mal jemand bei der Stadt Bensheim noch ob die eingeschränkte Mobilät auch für uns Biker gilt und wir desh. den Shuttel nutzen dürfen

http://www.morgenweb.de/service/archiv/artikel/737606922.html

Dann wäre ich am Start

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2011)

Schade  hatte gehoft das 18:30 passen könnte aber das wird leider zu eng mit meinem Termin


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (24. August 2011)

@ Mr. Nice      Ich denke ich wäre mit dabei, wenn du mir noch sagst wo genau in Zwingenberg der Marktplatz ist?


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. August 2011)

@Ginsterbusch
Ei, der Marktplatz in Zwingenberg halt Wenn du bei der Sparkasse die nächste rechts reinfährst solltest du ihn nicht übersehen.

Aber ich warne dich schon mal vor da sind nur Racer- und Tourenfahrer am Start 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2011)

Schaut aus als waere ich für das WE raus :-(


----------



## LarsLipp (24. August 2011)

Warum? 
Heut war es wenigstens mal warm in HH


----------



## Micro767 (25. August 2011)

Freitag und oder Samstag helfe ich entweder bei einem Umzug, trotz Rippenprellung.
Oder ich fahre zum Stenger wenn das Rad noch da ist wegen einer Probefahrt 

Wobei die Prellung beim radeln bestimmt nicht gerade angenehm ist, bisher keine Nacht ohne Schmerzmittel 

Irgandwann muss ich auch noch bisserl Einkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (25. August 2011)

Was holst du beim Stenger???  Ein E-Bike

Wie ne Rippenprellung? Letze Ausfahrt unfreiwillig vom Rad abgestiegen??

Dann mal gute Besserung und bis die Tage.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (25. August 2011)

Genau ein E-HT  

Jep auf dem weg runter zur Marmorit in dr langen links Kurve, etwas Matsch und schwups flog ich ab. Tja und dann auf den eigenen Ellbogen im Schützer ....... rechte Aussenseite untere Rippen.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. August 2011)

Gute Besserung. Ansonsten schauen wir mal...


----------



## open-air (25. August 2011)

Hi,
ich kam die ganze Woche vor lauter Arbeit nicht zum radeln. 

@ Micro767, gutenberg Besserung.

@LarsLipp, was ist mit der Klimperkiste?


----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2011)

Heute Mittag entscheidet es sich ob ich heute nach Feierabend beim Umzug helfe oder zur Probefahrt komme 

Wegen morgen weiß ich dann heute abend mehr


----------



## LarsLipp (26. August 2011)

Hi,

@OO (open Air) wenn wir nur zu zweit sind kann das Knapp werden.
Eventuell können wir das ja aber uach mit der Tour verbinden...

Dachte halt es klappt vieleicht heute, schauen wir mal. Du bist morgen (wer noch) mit am Start zum radeln und eventuell grillen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2011)

Da war noch was ! Wann soll das Klavier heute bewegt werden ?


----------



## open-air (26. August 2011)

Hi,

heute radeln, Klavier schleppen, OK wann ?

Morgen 11:15 radeln ist OK, wenn's nicht regnet, Tennishalle?

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2011)

Probefahrt ist gemacht, Rad wurde gekauft  das haben will war einfach zu stark  

So einfach und schnell geht das  wenn man weiss was man will 

Das heisst für morgen beim Umzug helfen


----------



## open-air (26. August 2011)

Ha, Ha.

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
Geduld, Geduld auch die Unentschlossenen kommen mal an 

Gruss
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (27. August 2011)

Hi,

also bei Regen hab ich ja irgendwie keinen Bock, vieleicht eher laufen im Wald...
Evtl. können wir ja die Klavieraktion machen....


----------



## open-air (27. August 2011)

Hi,

dito.: mad:

Klav. wann?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. August 2011)

Ich habe heute morgen unterhalb von Ohlyturm eine VDO Tacho gefunden, von Turm in Richtung Balkhäuser Brücke.
Falls er jemandem hier gehört bitte melden.


----------



## codit (28. August 2011)

#2716 ---> Wieder fahrbar.

Hab heute Einsatz gezeigt und alles freigeraeumt. Ein einziges Hindernis hat meinen hebelunterstuetzten Kraeften widerstanden. Schneidhilfe noetig.


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. August 2011)

@codit
Saubere Sache 

Dank dir dafür

Gruss
chris


----------



## driver.87 (29. August 2011)

Fährt jemand die Woche? Wetter ist soweit ja ok.

vg Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2011)

Ich am Donnerstag aber diesmal ab Weinheim 16:45 Uhr


----------



## LarsLipp (30. August 2011)

Drueckt mir die Daumen, dann nin ich nen Tag früher da...


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. August 2011)

Ich geh jetzt ne Runde fahren

Elternzeit macht`s möglich

Frohes Schaffen allen anderen....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (30. August 2011)

hast du´s gut


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (30. August 2011)

Verbring gefälligst Zeit mit Deinem Kind, Rabenvater!


----------



## Micro767 (31. August 2011)

Samstag 11 Uhr Fehle 11:15 Tennishalle Berliner Ring Ecke ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. August 2011)

@vlatho_lenz
Keine Angst dafür sorgt schon meine Frau... 
Wie schaut's heute bei dir/euch mit ner Runde aus??Zeit u. Lust?
Ich würde so gegen 17.30 starten...
Gruss 
chris


----------



## Micro767 (31. August 2011)

Ich muss nach Worms, ins Reisebüro und zum Schwiegervater ins KH


----------



## LarsLipp (31. August 2011)

Bei mir wirds morgen nix, war aber heute wenigstens paddeln . Aber mit Neo...
Freitag sieht besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (31. August 2011)

Freitag 17 Uhr viernheim, die Mädels fahren mit


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. September 2011)

Für alle anderen als Alternative 16.30 Uhr an der Tennishalle in Bensheim

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (2. September 2011)

So früh?


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2011)

Eher zu späth, Ich schau mal wegen heute, bei über 25 Grad geht es an den See!


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. September 2011)

@vlatho_lenz
Ab wann kannst du denn??
@lars-lipp
Wie schaut's nun bei dir??Gehst du an den See oder ne Runde biken??
Wir kõnnen ja auch schon ne Runde TM fahren und uns dann mit Vlatho_lenz trefen!?!
Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (2. September 2011)

ich bin wie besprochen ab halb sechs abfahrbereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (2. September 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Samstag 11 Uhr Fehle 11:15 Tennishalle Berliner Ring Ecke ?



Bestünde morgen nicht die Möglichkeit auch ein weng früher fahren zu gehen?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2011)

Dann bekomm ich ärger weil ich nen Wecker stellen muss


----------



## open-air (2. September 2011)

Hi zusammen,

11:15 Tennishalle schaffe ich nicht, zu weit weg von Latsch

Aber wir könnten  uns auf der Tarscher Alm treffen (ca. 1310 Höhenmetre) 
Hier gibd es "geile" Abfahrten und Sonne .

Mir tut alles weh, ich vermisse unser kleinen Hügel.


Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2011)

Und wie ist das Liteville??

Sonne bis zum Abwinken haben wir die Woche auch

@Micro767
Wir wollen morgen schon früh starten da wir noch an den See wollen.

Startzeit deshalb 9.30 Uhr in Fehleim.

Wenn du willst spielen wir auch den autom. Weckdienst


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2011)

Sorry Leute um 7:30 stell ich mir kein Wecker und auf abhetzen am frühen morgen hab ich auch kein Bock, sehen uns zum grillen


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. September 2011)

Einen Wecker habe ich auch nicht aber dafür eine kl. Terrornudel die schon wieder wach ist Wenn du nächste Woche früh fahren magst kann sie gerne bei euch übernachten... 
Bis später beim grillen
@open-air
Welches hast du getestet?? Ein 601??
Viel Spass noch auf den Sonnentrails.Die 30iger Marke knacken wir aber heute auch locker
Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (4. September 2011)

Hi,
sind wieder im Lande.
War ein echt super Urlaub.
Jetzt muss ich mich auf dem Bau erholen.
Es war ein 301/140. (Warum ist das Bike nur so g.)
Meine Holde hat es auch mal den Buckel hoch gefahren,  ich darf eins haben,  wenn's Haus fertig ist).

Bis dahin muss eine (nur in Testberichten steifes) Canyon reichen.

Gruss 
open-air


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (5. September 2011)

Na immerhin! Die Aussicht auf ein LV ist doch was worauf man sich freuen kann!


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. September 2011)

Was meinte LarsLipp am Samstag noch am Meli zu den zwei Liteviller Diese LV's werden immer mehr zur Pest
Na,dann seh mal zu,dass euer Häuschen fertig wird
@larslipp
Und,wie schaut's heuer mit ner Runde aus?? Mùsste allerd. bis spãtestens 18.00 Uhr zurück sein...
Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (5. September 2011)

Mittwoch fahren Andre und ich um 15:15 ab Weinheim ne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre1311 (5. September 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Mittwoch fahren Andre und ich um 15:15 ab Weinheim ne Runde


----------



## Andre1311 (5. September 2011)

Hätte heute auch noch Lust ne Runde zu drehen, aber habe um 18 Uhr noch ein Termin.
D.h. ich muß bis 17:15 wieder zuhause sein.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. September 2011)

Mittwoch ginge bei mir von 9.00 Uhr bis 11.30 Uhr...
@andre
1
Von mir aus kònnen wir jetzt direkt starten.Wirfst dein Rad ins Auto u. kommst vorbei.Ne kl. Runde Meli ist bis 17.00 Uhr noch drin.


----------



## Andre1311 (5. September 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @andre
> 1
> Von mir aus kònnen wir jetzt direkt starten.Wirfst dein Rad ins Auto u. kommst vorbei.Ne kl. Runde Meli ist bis 17.00 Uhr noch drin.



Sorry, aber bis ich jetzt umgezogen, Rad verladen und nach Bensheim gefahren bin ist 15:30.
Das wird mir zu viel rennerei.

Wenn du aber Lust und Zeit hast, können wir morgen fahren.
Komme morgen Früh vom Nachtdienst und habe dann bis 19 Uhr Zeit.
Also zwischen 13 u. 19 Uhr .....


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. September 2011)

Kein Thema.
Wegen morgen melde ich mich spáter nochmal.
Gruss
chris


----------



## Andre1311 (5. September 2011)

mr. Nice schrieb:


> kein thema.
> Wegen morgen melde ich mich spáter nochmal.
> Gruss
> chris



ok!


----------



## open-air (5. September 2011)

Hi,

habe einige  feste Termine.
Di. 15, Mi. 9:30.
Heute wird's nix  alles in der Wäsche 

Gruss open-air


----------



## Andre1311 (5. September 2011)

open-air schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe einige  feste Termine.
> Di. 15, Mi. 9:30.
> ...



Morgen 15 Uhr? Wo?
Muß aber bis 19 Uhr wieder in Vhm sein.


----------



## open-air (5. September 2011)

Fensterbauer kommt für Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre1311 (5. September 2011)

Also wie schon gesagt, morgen kann ich von 13-19 Uhr und am Mittwoch treffen Dirk und ich uns in Weinheim um 15.15Uhr.

Wer hat Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (5. September 2011)

Jungs, was sinnen des für Zeiten? Ich arbeite bis 17.00 Uhr


----------



## LarsLipp (5. September 2011)

Hi,

@open Air: Glückwunsch zun neuen Rad: sofort bestellen. Lieferzeit sind ja eh 6 Monate. 

Spass beiseite: da solltest du schon nach Schnäppchen Aufbauteilen schauen...


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. September 2011)

Ich hab gehört, dass da bei einem LV auch manchmal 6 Monate nicht reichen

@Andre
Fßr morgen 13.00 Uhr - 19.00 Uhr bin ich leider raus. Bei mir ginge aber noch 09.30 Uhr - 12.30 Uhr......

@open-air
Mittwoch 09.30 Uhr können wir ins Auge fassen

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (5. September 2011)

@Mr. Nice,
Mi. 9:30 geht leider nicht, da kommt der Fensterbauer. 
Morgen wollen wir früh ins Haus Bestandsaufnahme machen 
und um 15:00 kommt der erste Fensterbauer.

@Andre1311, Micro767,
Mi. könnte ich ev. mit nach Viernheim. Melde mich dazu 
telefonisch wenn's klappt.

@Vlatho_Lenz,
das geht mir auch so wenn ich arbeiten gehe und bei meinem Anfahrtsweg könnte ich nach der Mittagspause 
schon losfahren.

@Andre1311, 2.
Ich habe bis Morgen noch keine Erfahrung, wie lange so ein Gespräch und Aufmaß mit einem Fensterbauer dauert. Wenn 2h reichen könnte 17:30 an der Tennishalle drin sein. Mußt Du um 19:00 zu Hause sein oder hier losfahren?

Gruß
open-air

P.S.
Danke für die Glückwünsche, 6 Monate sind aus heutiger Sicht auch besser und die Schnäppchen Aufbauteile werden im Auge behalten.


----------



## Andre1311 (6. September 2011)

open-air schrieb:


> @Andre1311, 2.
> Ich habe bis Morgen noch keine Erfahrung, wie lange so ein Gespräch und Aufmaß mit einem Fensterbauer dauert. Wenn 2h reichen könnte 17:30 an der Tennishalle drin sein. Mußt Du um 19:00 zu Hause sein oder hier losfahren?
> 
> Gruß
> open-air



Hi open-air,
das wird mir wahrscheinlich zu eng, muß um 19 Uhr wieder in VHM sein, muß heute nochmal zum Nachtdienst.
Werde dann heute mittag mich mal auf machen, zum Weißen Stein.
Wegen morgen kannst ja anrufen.

Gruß André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (8. September 2011)

Samstag 11 Uhr in Fehle ?


----------



## Arthur27 (9. September 2011)

Würde mich eventuell anschliessen, wenn mir jemand verrät wer oder was Fehle ist ?


----------



## Micro767 (9. September 2011)

Fehlheim  der Treffpunkt von LarsLipp und mir, nächster Treffpunkt ist dann ca. 15 Minuten später in Bensheim an der Tennishalle am Berliner Ring Ecke ? da muss ich schauen wie die Str. heisst


Berliner Ring Kreuzung Saarstr. bzw Sonnenhof


----------



## open-air (9. September 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Micro767 (9. September 2011)

Nix am Häusle schaffe ?


----------



## Arthur27 (9. September 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Fehlheim  der Treffpunkt von LarsLipp und mir, nächster Treffpunkt ist dann ca. 15 Minuten später in Bensheim an der Tennishalle am Berliner Ring Ecke ? da muss ich schauen wie die Str. heisst
> 
> 
> Berliner Ring Kreuzung Saarstr. bzw Sonnenhof




Alles klar, werde morgen um 11:15 Uhr am Sonnenhof / Berliner Ring sein 

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## open-air (9. September 2011)

Doch aber die Sonne soll scheinen und ich hab vorgeschafft.


----------



## Micro767 (9. September 2011)

Gut  

Hab gerade meinen Tacho wieder in Gang gebracht, die Luft in Räder und Dämpfer gecheckt oder soll ich das HT nehmen *lol*


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2011)

Jungs, Jungs, Jungs 11.15 Uhr ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch....

Ich denke, ich werde schon ab 09.30 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Wir bekommen Nachmittags noch Besuch und ich müsste noch ein paar Sachen organisieren.

Wir können ja aber mal so gegen 12,00 Uhr schauen wo ihr euch so rumtreibt und evtl. noch zusammen ne Abfahrt nehmen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (9. September 2011)

9.30 klingt für mich auch besser. Müsste 11.30 aber wieder Kind hüten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2011)

LarsLipp und ich hatten vor uns morgen früh gegen 09.00 Uhr kurzzuschließen wann und wo wir uns genau treffen. Ruf dich danach an.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (9. September 2011)

Hi,

ich will auch erher früher starten: ich muss ja noch an den See und paddeln trainieren: nur noch 2 Wochen bis Bali, im Moment kann ich es kaum glauben... So scheine Schafferei...

Evtl. klappt es ja mit einer gemeinsammen Abfahrt...

Schauen wir mal, was das Wetter so macht, sieht aber echt gut aus!

LarsLipp


----------



## open-air (10. September 2011)

Hi,
ja wann denn nur?

Unser Terrorhaus  schreit halt netz .
Würde schon gerne 30 min. vorher wissen wann's losgeht.

Gruss op


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (10. September 2011)

Viertel vor am Edeka/Auerbach


----------



## Micro767 (10. September 2011)

11:15 Tennishalle


----------



## open-air (10. September 2011)

Viertel vor was, 11:00?
Ok, dann gemütlich rüber zur Tennishalle die ersten Höhenmeter über die Brdücke, macht 11:15


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (10. September 2011)

Ich meinte viertel vor zehn für die frühe Runde.


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. September 2011)

Was war gestern mit der späten Runde los??Hatten es ein paar mal bei euch noch auf dem Handy wg. ner gemeinsamen Abfahrt probiert....
@LarsLipp
Gut,dass du gestern doch keine Flasche Wein mehr geholt hast
Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (11. September 2011)

Hehehe,

warum? Irgendwie kam halt nicht so die Trinklaune auf. Jetzt geht es mal an den See und dann schau ich weiter. Sieht ja aber nach Regen für den Nachmittag aus. Dann geht es morgen ja schon wieder los nach Hamburg udn Berlin. Wenn das Wetter passt nächsten Freitag mal wieder ne Feierabendrunde. Und eventuell können wir ja nochmal grillen.

Oder ist beim Open Air schon Einweihung???

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (11. September 2011)

Ha, ha "Einweihung" das ist gut.

Ein kleine Feierabendrunde am Freitag könnte bei mir wahrscheinlich drin sein, würde sagen, dass Bier danach können wir dann bei mir auf der Baustelle einnehmen....

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (11. September 2011)

Bier? Ich komm auch!


----------



## LarsLipp (11. September 2011)

BBB

Bier Baustelle Buckeln. Die Reihenfolge variiert ja manchmal...
Für dedn OA steht das Buckeln jetzt im Vordergund...


----------



## Micro767 (11. September 2011)

Freitag koennte ich hoffentlich auch einrichten 

Uhrzeit ?

Sa / So bin ich eh raus weil weg


----------



## LarsLipp (12. September 2011)

Hi,

wie weg? Ich hab ja noch ne Woche, dann auch weg.
Apropos, hat jemand für mich ein altes nicht gesimlocktes Handy für mich?

Will mein Firmen iphon e nicht mit in Urlaub nehmen und Elli's altes Nokia geht nicht mehr...


----------



## Micro767 (12. September 2011)

Diese Wochenende sind wir wieder in Baden Baden beim SWR 3 New Pop Festival und die Woche drauf fahren wir unseren Kl. Odenwald Cross 

Ich will unbedingt mal nach Stromberg und die Mtb Runde um Fürth mal testen und Schwips ist das Jahr ja auch schon wieder vorbei.

Handy ich hab keines mehr aber ich frag mal meine Holde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (12. September 2011)

Gude,

hat wer lust am mittwoch ne tour zu fahren? kann ab 17 uhr!

@LarsLipp: wo hast du deinen neuen laufradsatz nochmal gekauft?

gruß christian


----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2011)

Donnerstag den 15´ten um 15:15 in Weinheim 

Andre1311 und ich drehen dort eine Feierabend Runde


----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2011)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> hat wer lust am mittwoch ne tour zu fahren? kann ab 17 uhr!
> 
> ...



Hab nen Physio Termin


----------



## LarsLipp (13. September 2011)

Hi

Bei speer laufräder in Frankfurt


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (13. September 2011)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> hat wer lust am mittwoch ne tour zu fahren? kann ab 17 uhr!
> 
> ...




Hätte Bock auf ne Runde...Ich könnte morgen um 17.00 Uhr an der Tennishalle sein.


----------



## ChrisChros (14. September 2011)

ok 17 uhr tennishalle geht klar!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (15. September 2011)

*Anekdotenmodus an*
Mr Nice. ChrisChros und ich stehen an der Marmorit und legen gerade die Protektoren ab für die Auffahrt zum Meli, da stechen 2 Rennradfahrer die Straße hinunter und rufen (brüllen) sich gegenseitig zu: "Da, die Geisteskranken. Die ganz schweren Jungs!"


----------



## Micro767 (15. September 2011)

Und ? Habt Ihr sie gekriegt (eingeholt und ....) bestimmt oder


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. September 2011)

Nee,die RR-Schwu** sind mit geschätzten 60 km\h die Strasse nach Auerbach runtergeknallt.Sie dachten halt,dass wir das nicht mehr hören würden

Dafür haben wir dann aber noch hoch  zum Meli einen Hardtailfahrer stehen lassen und bergab auf dem Trail zur Rinne fast noch 3 XC Jungs über den Haufen gefahren da diese meinten,den Trail bergauf fahren zu müssen


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (15. September 2011)

Eine ereignisreiche Tour! Ich hatte dann 2 Minuten nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten auch noch nen Platten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (15. September 2011)

Ahhh,deshalb noch die SMS... war nur bestimmt nicht für mich bestimmt


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (15. September 2011)

Nö!
Wo gab´s die günstigen Schläuche?


----------



## ChrisChros (15. September 2011)

Sers,

ich fahr am Samstag nach Beerfelden in den Bikepark, wetter soll verdammt gut werden! hat noch wer lust?


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. September 2011)

Die gibt`s bei brùgelman!3 für unter 6 Euro wenn du den 10 Euro Gutschein (Newsletteranmeldung) und per Vorkasse bestellst


----------



## open-air (15. September 2011)

Lust? Und wie. Aber ich muss buckeln, Urlaub geht dem Ende zu.


----------



## Arthur27 (16. September 2011)

Dreht jemand heute Nachmittag ne Runde ? Ich könnte so ab 15 Uhr 

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## Micro767 (16. September 2011)

Heute morgen hab ich das Rad aus dem Auto 

Hatte mir jetzt gedacht von zuhause aus mit dem 29´er auf den Meli zu fahren


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. September 2011)

@chef27
Bist du schon unterwegs? Ab 16.00 Uhr wâre bei mir ne Runde drin
Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (16. September 2011)

Hi,

hu was für ein Stress: der nächste Urlaub ist gebongt: Costa Rica!

Morgen dann noch ne Runde radeln. Könnt ab 11:00 Uhr passen, habe abre dank des NichtSeeWetters ja mehr flexibilität

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (16. September 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @chef27
> Bist du schon unterwegs? Ab 16.00 Uhr wâre bei mir ne Runde drin
> Gruss
> chris



War leider schon unterwegs, bin gegen 14:30 uhr gestartet. Wurde zu allem Überfluss am Ohly-Turm vom Regen überrascht. Und ohne Regenjacke ist die Auffahrt zum Meli ins Wasser gefallen


----------



## Micro767 (17. September 2011)

SWR 3 New Pop Festival wir kommen


----------



## ChrisChros (21. September 2011)

Gude,

heut wer lust ne runde fahren zu gehen?


----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2011)

Lust ja aber wie so oft keine Zeit


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (21. September 2011)

Ich leider auch nicht...


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. September 2011)

Bin dank Gartenarbeit auch leider raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. September 2011)

Ich bin dann mal weg: gruss an Alle Biker!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. September 2011)

Viel Spass, Du Sack!


----------



## Micro767 (25. September 2011)

Schönen Urlaub !!!


----------



## Spax.X (26. September 2011)

Nabend zusammen,

wir waren gestern vom Olyturm abgefahren, den linken (südlicheren) Weg Richtung Toter Mann. 

Entsetzen!

Was haben die mit Ihren Vollerntern blos gemacht? da ist nicht nur der Trail (Wanderweg)  kaputt. Die haben den ganzen Berg umgepflügt.

Agrrrr

Gruß
Spax


----------



## Micro767 (27. September 2011)

Vollerntern ? Das sind alles nur die MTB´ler sonst niemand !

Diú weisst doch wir machen den Wald kaputt *grml*

Was z.Z. in unseren Wäldern abgeht ist erschreckend, auch bei uns im Ried wird geholzt wie verrückt, da werden ganze ********n in den Wald geschlagen damit das grosse Geräte reinund raus fahren kann.


----------



## codit (27. September 2011)

Ruhig Blut, wenn in die Staemme herausgeschleppt sind, werden die vielen neuen Rueckewege
schnell zu wunderbaren Pfaden mutieren. Vollernter habe ich uebrigens keinen gesehen, da waren
und sind Handarbeit und Ruecketraktoren im Einsatz. Das ganze macht eine einheimische Arbeitsgruppe aus dem Lautertal. Im Vergleich zu dem tschechischen Ernteteam, das im letzten Jahr
(mit Vollerntern) am Meli gewuetet hat, arbeiten die recht schonend.

Nach den zum Einschlag markierten Baeumen zu urteilen, wird noch der ganze Hang westlich/suedlich vom Ohlyturm bearbeitet. Die Arbeiten werden also sicher noch einige Wochen andauern.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. September 2011)

Hi, ich hätte denn ganzen Sonntag Zeit , hier was oder vieleicht HD, Pfalz .... 
Wie siehts aus ?


----------



## Micro767 (27. September 2011)

mal schauen ob ich Zeit bekomme


----------



## codit (27. September 2011)

#2846+2848:

1) Auskunft von "offizieller" Stelle: Die Arbeiten dauern bis Mitte Oktober.

2) Bin dort soeben mal runter. Komplett fahrbar. Gut, 2 Kronen hab ich weggeraeumt und an einer
     Stelle muss man die Alte im Chaos versunkene Linie rechts umfahren. In ein paar Wochen ists
    schoener als vorher! 

codit


----------



## Spax.X (27. September 2011)

naja, die haben sogar die Felsen weggerückt und bis Ende Oktober wird das alles planiert und eingezäunt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. September 2011)

Hi Leutz,

am Sonntag den 2´ten fahre ich nach Stromberg, vielleicht hat ja wer Lust und Laune

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/

Meine Holde hat nen DIMB Fahrtechnik Training Lady´s only von 9:30 bis 18 Uhr und so lange wollte ich da bisserl rum eiern


----------



## Martin187 (28. September 2011)

Servus Männer!!
Wollte auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen hinterlassen!

Momentan ist alles sehr stressig da ich einen neuen Job habe und dafür nach Ulm umziehen werde.

Am Wochenende werde ich aber immer an die sonnige Bergstraße zurück kommen!

Habe jetzt sicher schon 3 Monate nicht mehr auf den Bike gesessen! 

Ich hoffe das wir in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder eine große Runde starten können!

Gruß Martin


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. September 2011)

Sonntag morgen http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...le&id=8:rundstrecke-fuerth&catid=12&Itemid=27
vieleicht noch auf die Tromm ?!


----------



## Micro767 (30. September 2011)

Würden wir nicht nach Stromberg fahren wäre ich dabei, möchte die Runde eh schon längr mal fahren. Bitte berichte wie sie war


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. September 2011)

Mach ich


----------



## open-air (1. Oktober 2011)

Kann leider nicht, reisse Wände ein , .


----------



## SRX-Prinz (2. Oktober 2011)

War doch nur Meli mit Kollege und jetzt wieder Wohnung streichen.


----------



## Micro767 (2. Oktober 2011)

Bin noch in Stromberg der Flowtrail ist der Hammer !!! 
1200hm dürften 6 Fahrten sein grob geschätzt  FETT


----------



## open-air (2. Oktober 2011)

Ach, schee.
Fahr ne Runde für mich mit.

Viel Spass noch, Gruss an die Holde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

heute ist Regenangesagt: na bei euch ist es ja im Moment auch nicht mehr so Toll. Aber wenigstens ist es hier warm und ich bin am schwitzen...
Gestern wollt mich hier ein Buiseness Man zur MTB Tour ueberreden, haett ja schon gern gewusst, was fuer die hier Downhill ist: yes sir we do Downhill. Ich glaub die Raeder wuerden keine 10 Minuten auf unseren Trails halten...

Dann bis demnaechst

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2011)

Noch ist das Wetter ja ganz o.k.

Freitag um 15:15 ab Weinheim

Sa/So bin ich raus  ausser jogen geht da nix zeitlich


----------



## Andre1311 (6. Oktober 2011)

Morgen bin ich mit am Start.

Werde mich jetzt auch gleich mal auf machen und diese Strecke mal testen:

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60&Itemid=43

bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2011)

Die hätten wir ja morgen zusammen fahren können


----------



## Andre1311 (6. Oktober 2011)

mhh, und was fahre ich heute?

Was ich mir schon überlegt habe bzw. was hälst du davon wenn wir uns morgen in Schriesheim treffen, mit dem Auto und zum Weissen Stein hoch fahren. Den Trail runter und wieder heim?
Müsste Zeitlich locker machbar sein.
Du hast das Bike eh im Auto und ich habe es gleich eingeladen.

Mein Vorschlag:
Um 15:30 Uhr hier am grünen Pfeil-
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.476...sspn=0.047488,0.218478&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&z=18


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2011)

mit dem Auto hoch ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre1311 (6. Oktober 2011)

nein, der Link wo dabei ist, zeigt den Treffpunkt.
Das ist der große Parkplatz in Schriesheim.
Zwischen Bismarkstarße u. Friedrichstraße.

Von dort aus hat die Tour dann so ca. 18 km und 570 hm.


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2011)

Dachte ich mir ja aber Du hast das so schön geschreiben 

von mir aus, können wir gerne morgen machen


----------



## Andre1311 (6. Oktober 2011)

alles klar, dann morgen um 15:30 dort.
Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, tel wir noch kurzfristig.

Bin dann mal los richtung Heppenheim....


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Oktober 2011)

Mach das nicht. Die Heppenheimer Strecke ist brutal langweilig da sie fast zu 70 % aus asphaltierten Abschnitten besteht.

Siehe auch schon die ersten Kommentare im Gästebuch => http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...ybookreloaded&view=easybookreloaded&Itemid=15

Aber wer nicht hören will muss fühlen

@LarsLipp
Na, da ist die Hälfte von deinem Urlaub auch schon wieder rum Bei dem Wetter was wir hier die letzen 10 Tage hatten, hättest du auch bei uns an den See gehen können

Der Altweibersommer war echt brutal 

Viel Spass noch auf Bali und ess ne frische Mango für mich mit.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2011)

Andre ist schon unterwegs


----------



## Andre1311 (6. Oktober 2011)

Das kam ein bissel zu spät!
Chris ich muß dir fast recht geben.
Ich würde mal sagen ca. 50% Asphalt und nur zwei glitze kleine Stücke Trail 
Aber jetzt habe ich mir zumindest selbst ein Bild davon gemacht und wieder 600 hm und knapp 30 km mehr auf dem Tacho


----------



## open-air (7. Oktober 2011)

Mm
Frei habe ich, aber meine Balken sollen kommen und ELK ist auch zu machen.
Somit wird's wieder nix .

Viel Spass
O.P.


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2011)

Mach Du ruhig an Eurem Haus weiter !
Dann seit Ihr früher fertig und der Alpencross wird realistischer


----------



## Micro767 (9. Oktober 2011)

Am 16.10 geht es wieder auf den Flowtrail nach Stromberg, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit und die Strecke ist offen


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Oktober 2011)

Hat`s dir/euch dort soo gut gefallen?? Oder steht wieder ein Fahrtechniktraining an??

Ich fand`s ja dort ganz nett aber 80 km einfach sind schon recht happig!!

Ansonsten ist es hier im Thread ja ordentl. ruhig. Falls das Wetter die Woche mitspielt würde ich evtl. Mittwoch ne Feierabendrunde fahren. Allerdings wird definitiv Licht von nöten sein....

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (9. Oktober 2011)

Meiner Holden hat es so gut gefallen das sie auch noch mal ohne Fahrtechnik Kurs hin möchte. Mir liegt die Strecke seh gut fahre alles außer die Gabs und kann immer nen Tick besser und schneller werden 

Die 80km ist dank Geschäftsauto nur ein Zeitaufwand 

Mittwoch muss ich schauen aber denke nicht das ich kann


----------



## Spax.X (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Gentlemänner,
ich hab den Rest der Woche Urlaub und kann noch eine länger Runde einplanen. Egal ob Vor- Oder Nachmittag. Hat wer Lust auf ne Tour?
LG
Spax


----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ach was hätte ich Lust aber irgendwie hab ich immer mehr andere Termine 

Aber Mr.Nice wollte doch Morgen Mittwoch ne Tour fahren !


----------



## Andre1311 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wann und wo?


----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Falls das Wetter die Woche mitspielt würde ich evtl. Mittwoch ne Feierabendrunde fahren. Allerdings wird definitiv Licht von nöten sein....
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Hier


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Oktober 2011)

Die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist allerdings mehr als bescheiden......

Wenn`s aber trocken bleiben sollte, würde ich so gegen 17.00 Uhr am Rathaus in Bensheim starten.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (11. Oktober 2011)

Buähähä! Altes Rad verkauft, neues Rad noch nicht da... Nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## Andre1311 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin leider raus, habe kein biketaugliches Licht....


----------



## open-air (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme nicht an mein Rad .
Bei uns wird's deren Kellerboden gestrichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spax.X (11. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, komme erst jetzt wieder an den PC...


Ab Bensheim, Zeit ist "Verhandlungssache"


----------



## Micro767 (12. Oktober 2011)

@ open-air

Frohes schaffen ! Ist auch ne Art Training und Ihr wisst für wenn und was Ihr das macht !


----------



## Spax.X (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe das Wetter-Radar-Orakle befragt und es sagt, dass es heute Nachmittag regnen wird, auch wenn wir vom gröbsten verschont bleiben.

Dafür wirds für den Rest der Woche gut...any Plans?

Bensheim wär gut..aber der Felsenwanderweg würde mich auch mal fuxen


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Oktober 2011)

Felsenwanderweg??

Da in der Tat ab Freitag sonniges, trockenes Wetter vorhergesagt ist werde ich heute passen.

@vlatho-lenz
Nächste Woche?? Hat das Canyon nicht schon vor ner Woche gesagt

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (12. Oktober 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @vlatho-lenz
> Nächste Woche?? Hat das Canyon nicht schon vor ner Woche gesagt
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Au contraire. KW42 war die ganze Zeit der geplante Liefertermin. Möge es wahr sein...


----------



## Spax.X (12. Oktober 2011)

Felsenwanderweg: das Trail-Wonderland im Pfälzer Wald... über 40km Singel Trails am Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (12. Oktober 2011)

Aber leider nicht bergab, sondern als am Hang entlang :-( dennoch sehr sehr schon


----------



## Micro767 (12. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag Flowtrail sind wir schon zu 6't


----------



## Spax.X (14. Oktober 2011)

15:00 (+/-) ab Bensheim...

wenn wer Lust hat, bidde melden


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

bin wieder da: leider. Na wenigstens sieht das Wetter ja so einigermaßen aus!

Aber die Arbeit ist nicht sooo optimal...

Gruß bis die Tage


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Oktober 2011)

Gude,

wie 3 Wochen sind schon wieder rum 

Was heisst die Arbeit sieht nicht sooo optimal aus?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. Oktober 2011)

Schön das Du wieder da bist !

Ich wäre auch lieber in Urlaub als zuhause .....


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Oktober 2011)

gude,

hab heute mal die renovierung/ den umbau des fuchstrails in angriff genommen, wird jetzt höchste zeit....hab den ersten sprung umgebaut, die landung ist aber noch nicht verdichtet und noch nicht fertig!!! bitte noch nicht springen

mache wahrscheinlich übermorgen weiter, wäre über etwas hilfe sehr froh!


----------



## open-air (18. Oktober 2011)

@LarsLipp,

willkommen wieder zuhause


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

muss jetzt mal in den Wald, jemand mit dabei?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (23. Oktober 2011)

Waren heute nur ne flache runde unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (23. Oktober 2011)

Wie,

nicht nach Stromberg? Na schauen wir mal die nächste Woche...


----------



## Micro767 (23. Oktober 2011)

Stromberg war letzte Woche 

die nächsten 2 WE sind wir im Urlaub


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Oktober 2011)

Wie schon wieder Urlaub??Irgendwas mache ich falsch... Wo geht`s denn hin?
@vlatho_lenz
Und?Taugt das neue Bike?Wir wollen Bilder sehen  

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. Oktober 2011)

Wir machen ein Mini Kreuzfahrt und umrunden einmal Italien von Venedig noch Savona  um die Jahreszeit recht günstig. Mal ein Urlaub ohne Rad das war ich Kerstin noch schuldig 

Apropos Rad, Kerstin hat ein eues


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

was hat Sie denn? Was für die Abfahrt? Na dann geht es ja mit Deutschland wieder bergauf, hier sind ja in den letzten Monaten einige Räder getauscht worden / dazugekommen... (@Mr Nice, ich schreib mal nix)

Viel Spass in Italien


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Oktober 2011)

Kreuzfahren scheinen ja moment. hoch im Kurs zu stehen

Was für ein neues Rad hat`s denn bei Kerstin nun gegeben?? Ich würde auf ein 29er HT von Speiseeis tippen

Bei mir hat`s für Fahrten im Flachen auch was neues gegeben Allerdings muss ich dafür in ein anderes Forum

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. Oktober 2011)

Darf ich vorstellen: Porny!







Gestern auf der Ohlyturm-Fuchstrail-Melibokus-Runde eingeweiht und für gut befunden.
Noch ein paar kleinere Fahrwerkseinstellungen, dann passt das rundherum. Die Uphillqualitäten des Speiseeis hat es natürlich nicht, da sah ich auf dem Weg zum Ohlyturm aus wie Mr Nice regelmäßig 
Nach der ersten Tour würd ich aber auf jeden Fall sagen: Richtige Entscheidung. Der Spass-Zuwachs bergab war doch enorm!


----------



## Micro767 (24. Oktober 2011)

na dan mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad oder besser zum neuen Spaßgerät


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Oktober 2011)

@Vlatho_Lenz
Gefällt !!

Dann bin ich ja schon auf die ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrten gespannt. Evtl. soll`s am kommenden Samstag nach HD/Pfalz gehen...

@Mirco767
Jetzt haste immer noch nicht geschrieben was für ein neues es bei Kerstin gegeben hat


----------



## Micro767 (24. Oktober 2011)

Kerstin hat jetzt ein 2011 Stumpjumber Elite mit Brain in weiß/schwarz

warum das ? Sie wollte unbedingt ein Rad mit Brain und ein Safire war nicht so schnell zu bekommen, das Epic/Era war von der Sitzposition einfach zu sportlich


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Oktober 2011)

Dann gibt`s jetzt keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. Oktober 2011)

Mal schauen wie´s nächste Woche is. Hab mich gestern auf dem kleinen Double vor der Rinne lang gemacht und nun schmerzt die Schulter ein wenig. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass das schnell wieder gut is.


----------



## open-air (24. Oktober 2011)

@Vlatho_Lenz,
auch meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Spaßgerät.

Sa. ist bei mir z.Z. Baustelle angesagt, der einzige Tag wo richtig geklotzt werden kann.

Ev. könnte ich mal So. wieder mitfahren.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

na dann Glückwunsch zum Neuen Spassgerät. Bergauf ist ja nicht so wichtig. Farbe sieht schon cool aus. Hoffe dir geht es auch gleich wieder besser.
Samstag wär ich eventuell mit dabei, Sonntag sind wir Abends eingeladen.
Heute geht es nach Rosenheim bis Freitag... Schauen wir mal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (25. Oktober 2011)

Mensch Jungs,
am Samstag nocheinmal Beerfelden bevor der Park schließt


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (26. Oktober 2011)

Am Sonntag mal die GoPro dabei gehabt, aber nix spektakuläres...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z5VjMvN5UpA

Geht am Ohlyturm los, dann aber runter Richtung TM und dann auf den Meli.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ,  heute Abend Nightride ab dem Treeline-shop Bensheim 18:15UHR !?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (26. Oktober 2011)

Leider noch keine Sonne auf´m Kopp! Bin aber mal Deinem Rat gefolgt und hab die MJ 872 bestellt. Man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Oktober 2011)

@Vlatho_Lenz
Wie du hast ne Magic Shine und keine Sigma bestellt!?!

Jetzt kann ich die schon wieder nicht live sehen

Wo hast du die Lampe bestellt?? Die Reviews klingen ja gar nicht sooo schlecht

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja, nachdem ich den Prinz getroffen habe und der mir die Magic Shine wärmstens an´s Herz gelegt hat, hab ich die mal geordert - der Bequemlichkeit halber bei eBay. Wenn sie mir nicht zusagt kann ich immer noch die Sigma bestellen...

Edith sagt: Bestell doch Du mal die Sigma, dann könnten wir PRO7 anrufen und den ultimativen Galileo-Vergleichstest machen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja,nee iis klar

Zu den beiden Lampen könnten wir dann auch noch die vorhandene DX,Hope HID und ,Lupine Piko testen

Wann soll sie denn da sein?
Schick mir doch bitte mal den Link von Ebay per PM zu.
Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht´s Sonntag aus mit ner Runde?


----------



## Arthur27 (28. Oktober 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Evtl. soll`s am kommenden Samstag nach HD/Pfalz gehen...



Servus Mr. Nice,

steht das noch ? Klingt interessant 
Was genau hast du denn geplant ? ( DH oder Tour ? )

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab leider bis heute nix mehr von Yo!achim gehört..... von daher denke ich wird das eher nix morgen.

Zu deiner Frage DH/Tour. Es wird bei uns immer eher abwärtslastig sein aber da alles selbst erstrampelt wird kommen auch ein paar km zusammen.

@Vlatho_Lenz
Danke für die PM.

Und, egal welche Lampe du geordert hast hauptsache hier finden sich noch ein paar weiter Mitstreiter zum N8triden

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leutz,

da wir Sonntag Abend in den Urlaub düsen und die Talas zur Garantie erhaltung gerade bei Toxo ist bin ich raus.

Melde mich nach dem Urlaub wieder und freue mich auf den ersten N8tride in diesem Herbst/Winter


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. Oktober 2011)

Heute Abend wieder am Treeline-Shop N8tride. 18:30 UHR, nur mal so als Info 
Die Lampe ist übrigens der Hammer und kein vergleich zur Sigma.


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Oktober 2011)

@Micro767
Schönen Urlaub und viel Spass!!

@SRX- Prinz
Schade, dass wir heute Abend schon zum Essen eingeladen sind. Aber nächste Woche dann

Warum ist die Magic kein Vergleich zur Sigma?? Dass sie heller ist als die DX kann ich mir gut vorstellen immerhin ist die Magic ja auch mit 1600lm angegeben

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (28. Oktober 2011)

Danke


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab heute erst die Versandbestätigung bekommen und da ich´s in die Firma schicken lasse, hab ich die Leuchte dann erst nächste Woche. Dann bin ich dabei beim Nightride!

@Prinz, hast Du die Lampe mit den Gummiringen stabil auf Deinem Helm befestigt bekommen, oder hast Du da nochmal was gebastelt?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. Oktober 2011)

@ Mr. Nice: Ich finde die Magic ist besser wie dei Sigma. Verarbeitung und Helligkeit
@ Vlatho_Lenz : Der Halter von Sigma und das Verlängerungskabel ist meine erste Wahl.
@ all :http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Led-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item415d9f0850


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (28. Oktober 2011)

der hier?
http://www.bikeunit.de/223889.html?...-zubehoer-sigma-helmhalterung-karma-karma-evo


----------



## Arthur27 (28. Oktober 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hab leider bis heute nix mehr von Yo!achim gehört..... von daher denke ich wird das eher nix morgen.



Sehr schade. 




Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage DH/Tour. Es wird bei uns immer eher abwärtslastig sein aber da alles selbst erstrampelt wird kommen auch ein paar km zusammen.



Hab bei HD gleich an den Königsstuhl DH gedacht, deswegen die Frage.
Dass die Touren abwärtslastig sind, trifft genau meinen Geschmack 

Sonst irgendjemand am Samstag unterwegs ?

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (28. Oktober 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Sonst irgendjemand am Samstag unterwegs ?




Ja aber in Beerfelden, ist ja leider das letzte Wochenende  
Danach muss ich wohl wieder mit Muskelkraft bergauf fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (28. Oktober 2011)

Für Beerfelden fehlt mir leider noch die passende Ausrüstung. Ohne Protektorenweste fahre ich in keinen Bikepark mehr ... hab da so meine schlechten Erfahrungen gesammelt 


Wie schauts Sonntag aus ? Jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Sonntag vormittag so ab halb elf unterwegs! Protektorenweste kannst Du in Beerfelden übrigens leihen (auch wenn´s eklig is)


----------



## Arthur27 (28. Oktober 2011)

Von wo startest du ? Würde mich dazu gesellen 

PS: Schönes Video ... Ran an die Mutti


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja, die dachten sie hätten ein lauschiges Plätzchen... bis wir kamen! 

Ich starte in Zwingenberg und fahre dann je nach Beteiligung entweder erst zum üblichen Treffpunkt oder von hier aus direkt Richtung Melibokus.


----------



## Arthur27 (28. Oktober 2011)

Wollen wir uns in Zwingenberg treffen ? Wo genau ? ( Komme mit dem Auto, bin daher flexibel )

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

OK, morgen ist noch offen, Sonntag gerne am Tennisplatz Berliner Ring.
10:30 klingt auch für So OK, können wir aber noch schauen.

Tennisplatz Saarstrasse / Heldenfriedhof. 

Alles Klar?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (28. Oktober 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns in Zwingenberg treffen ? Wo genau ? ( Komme mit dem Auto, bin daher flexibel )
> 
> Grüße
> Arthur



Wir können uns entweder in Zwingenberg treffen und gemeinsam nach Auerbach fahren, oder Du kannst mit dem Auto an den Treffpunkt Tennishalle fahren. As you like!


----------



## Arthur27 (29. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, ich fahre dann direkt zur Tennishalle.
Bis morgen


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Oktober 2011)

Supi, dann bis 10:30 Tennishalle:

Eh, Ist ja dann Winterzeit, sprich eigentlich 11:30???

Wir treffen uns zur dann gültigen Zeit?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. Oktober 2011)

@vlatho lenz : http://www.bikeunit.de/zubehoer/fah...helmhalterung-fuer-sigma-powerled/223897.html
*Sigma Helmhalterung Powerled*

Erste Bewertung schreiben 



 


*Artikel hier auswÃ¤hlen!* VerfÃ¼gbarkeitPreis
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*sofort lieferbar*â¬4.95**


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (29. Oktober 2011)

@Prinz

Danke, genau die hab ich bestellt

@LarsLipp und alle anderen Mitfahrer

ich würde sagen wir treffen uns unter Berücksichtigung aller notwendigen Umstellprozesse um 10:30. Also 11:30 wenn man die Uhr nicht umgestellt hat.


----------



## open-air (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
zu spät gelesen .
Dann gehe ich mal schaffe.

Gruß &viel Spaß

open-air


----------



## Arthur27 (30. Oktober 2011)

So, bin jetzt auch wieder daheim. War echt ne geile Runde, soviele Abfahrten wie heute hatte ich wohl noch nie am Stück 

Laut meinem Tacho waren das 49 km und 1860hm 
Ein lecker Weizen hab ich mir da schon verdient


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (30. Oktober 2011)

Verdient???


----------



## Arthur27 (30. Oktober 2011)

Aber hallo, Downhill ist schließlich auch anstrengend 
So, erstes Weizen ist vernichtet ...


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe Ihr habt Nummern mit den Jungs getauscht!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (30. Oktober 2011)

Jo, LarsLipp müsste die Nummer haben. Es ist aber fraglich ob die Jungs überhaupt mal wiederkommen. Ich glaub die haben sich die Strecken hier deutlich "sprunglastiger" vorgestellt.

Aber dafür haben wir jetzt ne Einladung für Heidelberg


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

eine Nummer habe ich. Denne fehlen ja noch die Abfahrten am Ohly...

War schon ne coole Nummer gestern Ich war auch schön platt gestern.

Morgen hat keiner Zeit? Tagsüber?

Gruß


----------



## open-air (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

"49 km und 1860hm " - wie oft seid Ihr denn den Meli hochgefahren? 

Na, vielleicht klappt es ja mal für einen Nightride. 
Die Sonnenträger dürfen zur Ausleuchtung vorwegfahren

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (31. Oktober 2011)

open-air schrieb:


> Die Sonnenträger dürfen zur Ausleuchtung vorwegfahren



Meine war heut nicht in der Post... Grrrrr... 

Einladung für Heidelberg is aber cool, wenn die Trails da wirklich so knorke sind!


----------



## Arthur27 (31. Oktober 2011)

@ Open-Air:

1x Toter Mann, 4x Meli ... aber mit ein klitzekleinwenig Hilfe 

@ Vlatho:
Sind die Videos eigentlich was geworden ?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Videos sind auf jeden Fall was geworden, aber zu unspektakulär, als dass ich mich da mit schneiden aufhalten möchte.
Die Perspektive nach hinten ist gut, müsste nur den Gelenkarm nach oben umbauen, damit nicht ganz soviel Kapuze und Rucksack drauf ist.

Wenn ich das Material von dem anderen Filmer noch hätte, würde ich vielleicht mal ne kleine Zusammenfassung schneiden. Habt ihr von dem die Nummer? War glaub ich der mit dem Big Hit...


----------



## open-air (31. Oktober 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> mit ein klitzekleinwenig Hilfe


 

Hilfe. Fahren wir E-Bike


----------



## Arthur27 (31. Oktober 2011)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Die Videos sind auf jeden Fall was geworden, aber zu unspektakulär, als dass ich mich da mit schneiden aufhalten möchte.
> Die Perspektive nach hinten ist gut, müsste nur den Gelenkarm nach oben umbauen, damit nicht ganz soviel Kapuze und Rucksack drauf ist.
> 
> Wenn ich das Material von dem anderen Filmer noch hätte, würde ich vielleicht mal ne kleine Zusammenfassung schneiden. Habt ihr von dem die Nummer? War glaub ich der mit dem Big Hit...



Cool, könntest du mir das Material auf ne DVD brennen und bei der nächsten Tour mitbringen ? Wäre klasse.

Die Nummer hat nur der LarsLipp, ich hab leider keine. Musst dich mal mit ihm kurzschliessen.
Wobei der Markus ( der mit dem Specialized ) nicht viel gefilmt hat. Er hat die Cam bei den weiteren Abfahrten ab gemacht.


----------



## ChrisChros (31. Oktober 2011)

Gude

@LarsLipp: ich fahr morgen mit Loni ne runde so gegen 16 Uhr, wenn du willst sag bescheid!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (31. Oktober 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Cool, könntest du mir das Material auf ne DVD brennen und bei der nächsten Tour mitbringen ? Wäre klasse.



Ok, erinnere mich bitte noch 36 mal daran, dann besteht ne echte Chance, dass ich daran denke...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. November 2011)

Hi,

wir haben hier einen GMX Upload Account. Wenn Ihr soviel hochladen wollt such ich mal wieder die Daten raus.

16:00 Uhr geh ich an den See, jemand Bock zu paddeln? War gestern der Hammer, was eine optik: ruhiges Wasser und die herbstbraunen Bäume!

Ich werd so gegen 12:00 starten.


----------



## LarsLipp (4. November 2011)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn morgen aus? Wir haben Frühstücksbesuch und ich muss aber ne Runde radeln. Ich schätz mal so ab 12:00

Gruß

LL


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (4. November 2011)

Für morgen bin ich raus, wenn dann würd ich Sonntag ne Runde drehen. Da ich aber leicht Erkältungs-angeschlagen bin, werd ich auch das spontan entscheiden...


----------



## LarsLipp (4. November 2011)

OK,

der Sven kommt um 13:00 Uhr zu mir!

Gruß

LL


----------



## Arthur27 (5. November 2011)

@ Vlatho:

Würde morgen auch ne Runde drehen. Meldest du dich morgen früh ob du fit genug bist ?

Würde natürlich auch mit allen anderen ne Runde drehen 

Das derzeitige Sahne-Wetter muss man einfach nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (6. November 2011)

Die Sonne scheint, ich mach mich mal auf den Weg Richtung Meli


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. November 2011)

Bin leider zu spät aufgestanden... Wenn´s passt geh ich gegen 4 nochmal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. November 2011)

Hi,

ich war unmotiviert: hätte mal reinschauen sollen. Habe aber den Grill fertig angemalt und den Innenausbau erledigt...


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. November 2011)

Wohoo! Erster Nightride mit der MagicShine auffem Kopp! Geht ab!


----------



## LarsLipp (7. November 2011)

Hi,

das war also der hell erleuchtete Melibokus in der Nacht.

Es scheint ja sonnig zu bleiben: Vieleicht schaffen wir am Samstag ja mal wieder ne 11:00 Uhr Runde und es gibt einen großen Trupp.


----------



## Micro767 (7. November 2011)

Stand heute bin ich Samstag 11 Uhr dabei , wollte ja jetzt mein Rad abholen muss aber kurzfristig nach Essen zum Kunden. Hoffentlich Klappt es morgen.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (7. November 2011)

Samstag wird bei mir so "früh" leider nix. Mein Weib hat Freitag Nachdienst und schläft dann Samstag üblicherweise erstmal bis 12 oder 1. Wäre dann aber einer späteren Runde nicht abgeneigt!


----------



## ChrisChros (7. November 2011)

Gude,

geht morgen wer von euch fahren? könnte so ab 16 uhr!

gruß Christian


----------



## LarsLipp (7. November 2011)

... oder du stößt dann zu uns! Schauen wir dann am Samstag!

Morgen wird nix, es geht ins Bayernland bis Donnerstag


----------



## Micro767 (8. November 2011)

Toxo hat die Gabel noch nicht zurück geschickt, z.Z. 10-15 Werktage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (8. November 2011)

Mittwoch wieder Nachtfahrt ab dem Treelineshop 18.30 UHR ?!
Wir sind schon zu viert.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (9. November 2011)

Hätte Lust mitzukommen beim nightride, wo wollt ihr langfahren?

Grüße, Ben


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. November 2011)

Ohly dann viel. Schloß oder so. Klären wir immer vor ort.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (9. November 2011)

Hmm..... Jetzt hatte ich richtig Lust bekommen, hab aber total vergessen, dass ich um 17 Uhr in Heidelberg einen Termin habe. Wird also vermutlich zeitlich zu knapp. Falls es schneller gehen sollte, seht ihr mich am treelineshop.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (9. November 2011)

Ach menno, ich würd ja gern, aber Elternabend im Kindergarten.... (mindestens genauso interessant)


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. November 2011)

OK , vieleicht bis später.


----------



## Arthur27 (9. November 2011)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Ach menno, ich würd ja gern, aber Elternabend im Kindergarten.... (mindestens genauso interessant)



Kommt ganz auf die Kindergärtnerinnen an 

@ LarsLipp:
Bei der Tour am Samstag wär ich auch dabei !


----------



## Micro767 (10. November 2011)

Ich bin Samstag schon wieder raus 

a) kein Fully und b) gleich 2 Geburtstagsfeiern


----------



## Arthur27 (11. November 2011)

@ LarsLipp:

Steht das mit Samstag 11 Uhr noch ? Würde dann an die Tennishalle kommen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. November 2011)

Hi,

ja, 11:00 Uhr Tennishalle. Da Micro nicht kommt, passt es ja

Mr Nice schafft es bestimmt auch!

mfg

LL


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (11. November 2011)

Ich komm vermutlich erst gegen 12 los, würd dann mal telefonisch durchklingeln... Ich glaube der Herr Nice fährt jetzt nur noch Rennrad!


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. November 2011)

@Vlatho_Lenz
Das halte ich jetzt aber mal für ein Gerücht

Wenn`s passt werde ich morgen da sein

@LarsLipp
Klingel morgen früh nochmal bei dir durch....


----------



## LarsLipp (13. November 2011)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn heute aus?


----------



## ChrisChros (13. November 2011)

Moin,

ich bin motiviert, wollte evl. mit oli (fuchstrail) fahren, steht aber noch nicht...wenn ich zeit für ne tour hab ruf ich dich mal an (wenn dann auf jeden fall heut nachmittag, so ab 14 uhr)

christian


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2011)

Ich mach jetzt das HT fertig und starte in LA, Ziel ist der Meli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (13. November 2011)

Halle zusammen,

ich höre die Schreie meines Bikes und den Inneren Schweinehund der lieber bei dem geilen Wetter im Wald wäre. Nur leider habe ich etwas Zeitdruck. Das alte Haus will sich nicht so schnell residieren lassen wie ich das gerne hatte.

Wenn ich meine Schlitze endlich an den div. Holzbalken vorbei bekomen habe nehme ich mir einfach die Zeit.

Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (13. November 2011)

Hi,

ich musste einfach die Sonne nutzen und war ne Runde paddeln am See.
So langsam werden die Füsse wieder warm

Die Woche mal einen Nightride? Mi ist wohl auf jedenn Fall ne Runde!

Wir hatten es doch auf der Tour:


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2011)

Mal schauen normal kann ich mittwochs ja nicht mehr bis Anfang Feb. Aber was ist normal.

Vorher muss ich aber noch das Kabel vom Akkupack der DX tauschen, da ist ein Wackler drin


----------



## open-air (13. November 2011)

Ich Versuchs mal


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (13. November 2011)

Könnte sogar bei mir klappen! Schon Routenpläne?


----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2011)

Hi,

noch keine Routenpläne. Wir schließen uns ja ner Truppe an... Wird aber bestimmt am Toten Mann vorbei gehen...
Da wird es Taghell im Wald! Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (14. November 2011)

Sach ma LarsLipp, was macht der Mr Nice eigentlich am Mittwoch?


----------



## Arthur27 (14. November 2011)

@ Vlatho:  

Falls einer von euch einen gebrochenen Hauptschwingenbolzen im Wald findet ... der gehört mir. Hat sich gestern bei ner gemütlichen Runde einfach verabschiedet. Ich krieg auch alles klein


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (14. November 2011)

Huch, das war bestimmt bei dem steilen Drop...?!


----------



## Arthur27 (14. November 2011)

Ne, ist am Sonntag passiert als ich mit nem Kumpel ne langsamere Runde gefahren bin. Ist aber wahrscheinlich eigenes verschulden aufgrund zu hohem Drehmoment beim festziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2011)

Hi,

zu hoch oder zu wenig? Kommt davon, wenn du langsam im Wald unterwegs bist! Spass beiseite: ich hatte letztens ne Bremsschraube verloren, aber zum Glück wieder gefunden...


----------



## Micro767 (14. November 2011)

Fully ist wieder einsatzbereit, die DX funzt wieder, jetzt muss ich nur noch klären ob ich Mittwoch Zeit habe


----------



## open-air (15. November 2011)

Hi,

wann, wo? 

Die Funzeln laden, das Bike ist startklar.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (15. November 2011)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin 18.30 am treeline. Würde mich über eine Bestätigung aber auch nochmal freuen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. November 2011)

@larslipp
Ich glaube,da haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet Ich meinte nicht xtr zu xt sondern hope zu xt. Is ja aber auch egal...
@Open-air
Welche Funzel hast du dir geholt?
@Vlatho_lenz
Wãre heute ja auch dabei wenn`s nicht so neblig wäre aber bei der Suppe kannst du`s vergessen.Da sieht man im Nebel dann ohne Licht mehr als mit
Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (16. November 2011)

@Mr. Nice,
nur mein altes Zeug.
EVO-X vorne und auf dem Kopf, sowie noch ne u-alte Cat-Eye.
Ich sag doch, die Sonnenfahrer müssen vorweg.

Am treeline , äähhhh wo?

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (16. November 2011)

am Slobos!

@Mr Nice ich hab ja die Hoffnung, dass es noch ein wenig besser wird. Weiß denn jemand, ob das in jedem Fall stattfindet?


----------



## Micro767 (16. November 2011)

Ich hab heute nwen Termin beim Physio und bin somit raus


----------



## SRX-Prinz (16. November 2011)

Ich bin leider auch raus für heute. Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (16. November 2011)

Hi,

Slobos?! gibd es da nen Grund warum nicht Rathaus oder Tennishelle?

Fahren wir nun heute, oder wird verschoben?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (16. November 2011)

Das organisieren meist die Jungs vom Treeline Shop, daher ist dort Treffpunkt. Aber ich weiß auch nicht sicher ob es bei jeder Witterung statt findet...?
Vielleicht meldet sich da nochmal jemand und sagt was dazu


----------



## open-air (16. November 2011)

Aha,

da stand ich ja lange auf der Leitung
Ok, komme ja aus Auerbach, nicht aus Bensheim.

Wenn's heute nix mehr wird dann ein anders Mal, ich geh dann auf den Bau, will ja mal fertig werden.
Für Sa., meinen Hauptarbeitstag, bin ich leider noch raus.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (16. November 2011)

Nix Nightride... Treeline hat via Facebook aus Zeitgründen abgesagt!


----------



## open-air (16. November 2011)

@Vlatho_Lenz,

danke für die Info.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2011)

Hi,

da hab ich ja Glück gehabt: bei mir hätt es nicht geklappt:

@Mr Nice: Wir hatten ja von XT und XTR geredet, das beide leichter sind als Hope sieht ja ein Blinde..

Samstag bin ich bestimmt wieder mit am Start, sehen wir ja hier noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kazong (17. November 2011)

Oh, gut würde mich Samstag auch gerne dazugesellen mit/oder ohne Leuchtmittel.


----------



## Micro767 (17. November 2011)

Stand heute wäre ich bei einer moderaten Uhrzeit für mich auch dabei


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (17. November 2011)

A Propos moderate Uhrzeit. Ich würde Samstag die early-bird-Tour machen und gegen 9 aufbrechen. Ab 12 muss ich den Filius hüten.


----------



## ChrisChros (17. November 2011)

bei moderater Uhrzeit also so 12 wär ich am Samstag auch dabei!


----------



## LarsLipp (17. November 2011)

Hi,

bin eher wieder für die gewohnten 11:00 Uhr in Fehlheim oder war 11:00 in Bensheim?

Na schauen wir mal. Muss bei nem Partner Nachmittags telefonisch zur Verfügung stehen... Will also ab 15:30 wieder zu Hause sein und das wird ja ab 12 immer Knapp...


----------



## Micro767 (17. November 2011)

11ist gut


----------



## Arthur27 (18. November 2011)

9 Uhr werde ich wohl aufgrund Schichtarbeit nicht schaffen, aber 11 sollte drin sein. 
Treffpunkt ?


----------



## Micro767 (18. November 2011)

Ich schau das ich um 10:45 bei LarsLipp bin dann sind wir 11 Uhr an der Tennishalle.


----------



## Arthur27 (18. November 2011)

Ich komme auch um 10:45 Uhr zum LarsLipp


----------



## oligie (18. November 2011)

Servus,
ich war ja ewig nicht dabei aber morgen klappts bei mir.
11 Uhr AlleeHotel-Tennishalle (Weiherhaus) oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. November 2011)

Hi,

das gibt ja ne richtig große Runde... Mr Nice, jetzt aber los!

Bis Morgen


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. November 2011)

@LarsLipp
Ich lass mich doch immer zwei mal bitten

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (18. November 2011)

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (18. November 2011)

Shice! Ich will auch.... Schaff´s aber nicht mal morgen früh. Dafür Sonntag dann hoffentlich... Viel Spass!!!


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2011)

ok,

dann muss ich ja wieder mit Frau Nice sprechen:  Dann bekommst du bestimmt frei!


----------



## Arthur27 (19. November 2011)

Hab von der heutigen Tour mal ein kleines Video zusammengeschnitten, und wollte es dem Vlatho nicht vorenthalten 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20601448"]A Hill in Spain on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (19. November 2011)

Mensch, da habt ihr aber Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt!


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2011)

HU,

kranker Typ. Wahnsinn, was mit nem Rad alles geht...

Bin schon gut Müde... Schöne Runde heute!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (19. November 2011)

Ich fahr morgen um 9 ne Runde Meli... falls jemand noch nicht genug haben sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (20. November 2011)

Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für einen guten Laden bei dem ich meine Laufräder zentrieren lassen kann ?
Die eiern schon ein bissl arg


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2011)

Einen Laden kenn ich nicht, schreib doch mal den SRX Prinzen an...


9:00 ist mir heute zu früh und zu nass: Was für ein Wetter -vergleich.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (20. November 2011)

War heut morgen ein bißchen alleine unterwegs, da war der Flow nicht so wichtig, also hab ich mal ein bißchen "Trail-Dokumentation" betrieben.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLpWCzmG_XQ"]Amateur Freeride Melibokus      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## open-air (20. November 2011)

Hi,
schönes Video.
Wie dreht mann so was alleine?

 Ich könnte eins vom Schlitze klopfen oder Schutt wegräumen drehen.

Na es motiviert, ich mach schnell, Dann kann ich auch bald wieder mit.



Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (21. November 2011)

Hi,

Video ist down, bitte Musik ändern...


----------



## Micro767 (21. November 2011)

Kommenden Samstag fahre ich mit meiner Holden und bekannten von Viernheim aus auf den weissen Stein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (21. November 2011)

Die Gema geht mir vielleicht auffen Sack... Hier gehts noch über hidemyass, aber die Qualität is eher nicht so doll...

http://5.hidemyass.com/ip-1/encoded/Oi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9eUxwV0N6bUdfWFE%3D


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (21. November 2011)

Ich hab die Musik jetzt einfach mal ohne den vorgeschlagenen Track vorher anzuhören geändert. Stellt Euch einfach "run to the hills" dabei vor 

(Originallink wieder verwenden)


----------



## Micro767 (21. November 2011)

Top ! Echt klasse gemacht und hier im Büro hätte ich den Ton ech nicht einschalten können *lol*


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (21. November 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Top ! Echt klasse gemacht und hier im Büro hätte ich den Ton ech nicht einschalten können *lol*



wahrscheinlich besser so...


----------



## Arthur27 (21. November 2011)

Also die Gabel muss deutlich härter sein, da federt ja viel zu viel  

Ne im Ernst, sehr cooles Video  War wahrscheinlich recht viel Aufwand ganz allein. Und die Musik ist doch seeehr chillig 

So einen Sprung-Übungs Tag muss ich auch mal machen. Bin bei Gaps noch ein Weichei 
Also falls du mal wieder so was angehen willst, gib Bescheid


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (21. November 2011)

Naja, man läuft halt mehr als dass man fährt. Aber macht Spass das hinterher zu schneiden und sein Tun mal selbst anschauen zu können. Solche Sprung-Übungstage mach ich meist nur wenn sonst keiner fährt, vernünftigerweise sollte man das aber tatsächlich lieber nicht alleine machen.


----------



## LarsLipp (21. November 2011)

Hi,

oder mal zur Wernetanne fahren! Da gibt es auch Tables.
Eventuell kann ja mal einer den aktuellen Stand der Anlage anschauen?


----------



## Arthur27 (21. November 2011)

Bin erst gestern quasi daran vorbei gefahren, war aber nicht an der Anlage.
Würde bei ner Session dort aber mitmachen, ist ja bei mir "ums Eck"


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (21. November 2011)

Ja, klingt gut. Wo ist das? Tables tun auch nicht so weh


----------



## Arthur27 (21. November 2011)

Ist in Mörfelden / Walldorf. Ne Homepage hab ich nicht gefunden, aber es gibt ein paar Infos im Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323270

und

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323194&page=2

und nochwas:

http://www.bikeparkmap.com/de/view/319/deutschland/wernertanne

Das Gelände ist recht klein, bietet aber schon ein paar Sprünge und Northshore Elemente.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (21. November 2011)

Aja, das sieht doch ganz nett aus um ein bißchen zu üben. Wenn´s zeitlich mit der Familie passt, und wenn der LarsLipp als offizieller Terminverwalter nix dagegen hat bin ich dabei


----------



## oligie (21. November 2011)

Sieht echt ganz nett aus! Da wäre ich auch mal dabei!!!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. November 2011)

Wie sieht es am MIttwoch Abend mit einer Runde aus ??
Abfahrt 19UHR Bensheim.
Wie fährt sich der neue Anlieger am Toten Mann   ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. November 2011)

@SRX-Prinz
Mein Ersatzbrenner für die Hope ist leider immer noch nicht da.....

Der Anlieger am TM ist gut geworden

@Vlatho_Lenz
Wenn`s Family technisch passt wäre ich auch am Start. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2011)

Mittwoch kann ich nicht  auch ist mein Fully schon wieder in der Werkstatt


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (22. November 2011)

SO, hier nochmal das Original inkl. Maiden 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32462921"]Amateur Freeride on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Arthur27 (22. November 2011)

Da ist die Youtube Version das krasse musikalische Gegenstück 

Bei der neuen Version gefällt mir besonders die Stelle mit dem herabfallendem Blatt ... sehr romandisch und perfekt ins video integriert


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (22. November 2011)

Ja, das war das Sahnestückchen dieses audiovisuellen Kunstwerks!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. November 2011)

ES war mal wieder der Hammer, 4 Mann. Der wärmste Punkt war auf dem Gipfel.
Danke noch mal nach Seeheim fürs Laubrechen  DH Strecke Meli
Laubrechen sollten wir auch mal gehen, die Optik und der Fahrspass waren der Hit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (24. November 2011)

Moin, ich war heute morgen mal an der Strecke in Mörfelden. Schaut im großen und ganzen gut gepfelgt aus. Das Gelände ist zwar recht überschaubar, langt aber sicher um einige Stunden seinen Spaß zu haben.

Also, wann treffen wir uns da ?


----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2011)

Wie immer am Samstag um 11


----------



## Micro767 (24. November 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Kommenden Samstag fahre ich mit meiner Holden und bekannten von Viernheim aus auf den weissen Stein



Ich nicht und Sonntag entscheidet sich Samstag Nacht auf der Geburtstagsfeier von nem Kumbel


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. November 2011)

@LarsLipp
Ich bin am Samstag auch schon unterwegs allerdings mit einem anderen Gefährt.

Was geht morgen bei dir??

@SRX-Prinz
Laubrechnen ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst,oder?!? Glaub ich jetzt nicht Zu geil

Welche Strecke is denn geräumt??


@Chef#27


Chef #27 schrieb:


> Das Gelände ist zwar recht überschaubar, langt aber sicher um einige Stunden seinen Spaß zu haben.



Kann ich unterschreiben auch wenn das letzte mal dort auch schon ein bißchen länger zurück liegt


Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2011)

Mal sehen wer für den Samstag Bock auf ne RUnde hat: Sonntag sieht im Moment ja nach Regen aus...

Morgen geht nix, OK mal sehen, ich bin  noch in Bayern...


----------



## ChrisChros (24. November 2011)

Nabend,

hat hier wer eine "Gabelschaftkürzungsführung" (sowas hier http://www.parktool.com/product/threadless-saw-guide-sg-6) für einen 1 1/8 Schaft und ne entsprechende Metallsäge die er mir demnächst mal leihen könnte?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (24. November 2011)

@ Mr. Nice: 
Sag jetzt bitte nicht "mit dem Rennrad" 

@ All:
Weiß noch nicht genau obs bei mir Samstag od. Sonntag klappt, wird sich wohl erst morgen Abend zeigen.
Wei schauts denn mit Sonntag aus, wer könnte denn generell ?


----------



## jatschek (24. November 2011)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> hat hier wer eine "Gabelschaftkürzungsführung" (sowas hier http://www.parktool.com/product/threadless-saw-guide-sg-6) für einen 1 1/8 Schaft und ne entsprechende Metallsäge die er mir demnächst mal leihen könnte?
> 
> Gruß Christian




Was willst denn damit? Rohrschneider, Feile und gut ist.
Notfalls ne Säge im Baumarkt holen, braucht man immer mal.


----------



## ChrisChros (24. November 2011)

sicher ist sicher  rohrschneider hab ich erst recht nicht und soll einen üblen grat hinterlassen!


----------



## jatschek (24. November 2011)

Deswegen ja die Feile, wenn man mit dem Rohrschneider immer in kleinen Schritten den Druck erhöht wird auch der Grat nicht so krass. Hinterher mit der Feile entgraten und gut ist. Für die Alurohre im Bikebereich langt auch nen billiger ausm Baumarkt.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. November 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> @ Mr. Nice:
> Sag jetzt bitte nicht "mit dem Rennrad"
> 
> @ All:
> ...



Ich wäre Sonntag am Start!


----------



## Arthur27 (25. November 2011)

Sonst niemand am Sonntag dabei ?

@ Vlatho:
Auf was haste Lust ? Tour oder Springen in Mörfelden ?
( Ich wäre für letzteres  )


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (25. November 2011)

Ich muss mal meinen zeitlichen Rahmen noch abstecken, befürchte aber, dass sich Mörfelden nicht lohnen wird...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. November 2011)

Ich bin morgen dabei !
@ Mr.Nice: Vom Gipfel in Richtung Rinne ca 1 Km  Und heute morgen Toter Mann-Trail zur Hälfte - ich  und der Trailhund Blade.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. November 2011)

@ Chrischros: Ich habe eine Säge und eine Schraustock und kann damit umgehen. Falls du willst mach ich es.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. November 2011)

@ CHRIS CHROS: Ich habe eine Säge und eine Scharubstock und kann  es dir absägen, schon sehr oft gemacht.
@ All: Zentrierständer auch, und ich weis wie es geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (25. November 2011)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Ich muss mal meinen zeitlichen Rahmen noch abstecken, befürchte aber, dass sich Mörfelden nicht lohnen wird...



Ok, gib einfach Bescheid wann und wo wir uns treffen. Bin zeitlich flexibel, will nur bis spätestens 16 Uhr daheim sein.

Samstag kann ich jetzt leider definitiv nicht.


----------



## ChrisChros (25. November 2011)

@SRX-Prinz: chillig, wenns soweit ist meld ich mich mal! danke für das angebot


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (25. November 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Ok, gib einfach Bescheid wann und wo wir uns treffen. Bin zeitlich flexibel, will nur bis spätestens 16 Uhr daheim sein.
> 
> Samstag kann ich jetzt leider definitiv nicht.



Samstag geht bei mir auch auf keinen Fall. Ich würde Sonntag mal die obligatorischen 11 Uhr anpeilen, bis 16 Uhr simmer auf jeden Fall fertig. Ich check nochmal ob Mörfelden Sinn macht, ansonsten würde ich sagen TM und Meli, oder?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. November 2011)

Hi,

ich bin bei gutem Wetter an beiden Tagen mit am Start: morgen ich und der Prinz! Wenn es nicht regnet!


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. November 2011)

@chef#27
Nee,mim Kinderwagen Wobei wenn ich ein Stündchen finde dann... 

5onntag muss ich auch noch mal abstimmen aber wenn überhaupt ne Runde hier.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Arthur27 (25. November 2011)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Samstag geht bei mir auch auf keinen Fall. Ich würde Sonntag mal die obligatorischen 11 Uhr anpeilen, bis 16 Uhr simmer auf jeden Fall fertig. Ich check nochmal ob Mörfelden Sinn macht, ansonsten würde ich sagen TM und Meli, oder?



Okelidokeli


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (25. November 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Okelidokeli



Schnauze, Flanders!
Ich hab mal eben den Zeitplan abgesprochen und wir sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass sich Mörfelden lohnt! 
So gegen halb elf los? Wer will mit?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. November 2011)

Hi,

Mörfelden lohn aber nur, wenn es richtig trocken ist, die Gelegenheiten haben wir verpasst.

Ich bin am Sonntag dann eher hier ne Runde für die Fittness und die Gans am Abend unterwegs!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (26. November 2011)

Also bis um 11 an der Tennishalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. November 2011)

Hi,

die Radelei macht ohne Hinterradbremse echt weniger Spass, vor allem bei dem Laub: Hayes ist wieder dran und es kann morgen gerne losgehen.
Wernetanne für mich eher nicht. Wenn es nicht richtig trocken ist macht das nicht wirklich Spass. War zumindest beim letzten mal so....

Ansonsten 11:00 Uhr? Tennishalle?


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2011)

Ich werd erst morgen früh je nach Zustand entscheiden


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (26. November 2011)

Chef und ich fahrn gegen 11 an die Wernertanne und machen sozusagen mal einen Spotcheck


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. November 2011)

Vorsicht!!! Ich hab gerade über 2 Ecken gehört, dass am Meli wieder Löcher gegraben und Steine gelegt wurden! Ich weiß leider nicht genau wo, Fahrt vorsichtig!


----------



## LarsLipp (27. November 2011)

Cool,

dannn sehen wir ja bald ein Wernetanne Video. Bei mir wird es heute nix, ich will keine Erkältung riskieren und fühle mich ein wenig angeschlagen!

Schauen wir mal die Tage, wie es mit nem Nightride aussieht...


----------



## open-air (27. November 2011)

Fährt denn wer?
Sonst ev. gegen 12:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (27. November 2011)

Hi,

@Open Air: nix schaffe heute? So werdet Ihr ja nie fertig.

NA dreh mal ne Runde bei dem tollen Wetter! Wobei es ja grad wieder zuzieht...


----------



## Micro767 (27. November 2011)

Out of Order


----------



## Arthur27 (27. November 2011)

Wieder zurück aus Mörfelden. War ein richtig geiler Tag ! 
Haben ein Haufen Fotos und Videos gemacht, wird aber erst in den nächsten Tagen kommen. Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:









Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Werde bei geegenheit nochmal hinfahren.


----------



## LarsLipp (29. November 2011)

Hi,

sieht auch alles trocken aus. Dann macht das schon ordentlich Spass. Bin irgendwann auch mal wieder mit am Start Dauert aber noch ein wenig.

Je nach Wetter am Samstag ne Runde, kann aber noch keine Zeit sagen, da ich in Lauf nach der Weihnachtsfeier übernachte.

Im Zweifel kann ich aber auch nachkommen...


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (30. November 2011)

So, hier die Zusammenfassung unseres äußerst spassigen Tages in Mörfelden.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32894637"]A day @ Wernertanne on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2011)

Top !


----------



## Arthur27 (30. November 2011)

Boah Lars, du bist mein Held.

Ich möchte ein Kind von d... ääähh.. Gisele Bündchen 

Echt top Video, muss mir mal bei Gelegenheit die Originalfassung von dir besorgen 

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## open-air (30. November 2011)

Super.

Da komme ich auch mal mit.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (30. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen. 
Dann lasst uns doch mal mit sauvielen Leuten da hin fahren, macht bestimmt gleich noch mehr Spass! @LarsLipp: Kommt der Mr Nice auch mit?


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (30. November 2011)

Cooles Video 

Sagt mal das nächste mal bescheid, lockt mich auch mal dahin zu kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (30. November 2011)

Das Gelände mit mehreren Leuten stürmen wäre echt mal ne Maßnahme 

Finde solche "Techniktrainings" im Winter auch angenehmer als große Touren mit viel hoch und runter. Dabei kühlt man nicht so arg aus


----------



## Micro767 (1. Dezember 2011)

wieviel geht es da überhaupt rauf bevor es wieder rinter geht ??? Dachte immer dort wäre es flach und man hätte nun nen Buckel aufgeschüttet


----------



## Arthur27 (1. Dezember 2011)

Flach ?? Das sind bestimmt gewaltige 6 hm !!! 

Ist schon recht flach da, aber wenn man einwenig in die Pedale tritt, bekommt man genug Schwung für die Sprünge drauf.


----------



## Micro767 (1. Dezember 2011)

aha, da sollte ich Schisser vielleicht auch mal mit zum bisserl üben


----------



## Micro767 (1. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es heute zufällig nen Nightride ? Ich hab keine Lust auf eine Queen Coverband heute abend und würde gerne lieber biken aber ob mich meine Holde lässt ???


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (1. Dezember 2011)

6hm? Du alter Untertreiber! Alleine der Drop ist ja schon 8 Meter hoch!


----------



## Arthur27 (1. Dezember 2011)

Oja, der Drop ist natürlich höher. Schade dass es auf dem Video nicht so rüber kommt


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahr Samstag vormittag ne Runde, komme was wolle! 
Mitstreiter?


----------



## Micro767 (8. Dezember 2011)

Bin krank :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (8. Dezember 2011)

ich hab Laune! wann willst du los?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (9. Dezember 2011)

ich würd die obligatorischen 11 UHR anpeilen, bin aber recht flexibel nach vorne und hinten (rein zeitlich)


----------



## ChrisChros (9. Dezember 2011)

ich wäre für halb 12, 11 ginge aber zur not auch  sonst noch wer lust? mr.nice?lars?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde morgen früh den LarsLipp an den Flughafen fahren von daher muss ich mal schauen....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (9. Dezember 2011)

Halb 12 is auch ok für mich. Einfach am unteren Ende der Bachgasse treffen und dann TM und Meli?


----------



## ChrisChros (9. Dezember 2011)

jo geht klar! also kreuzung b3/bachgasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (10. Dezember 2011)

Bin heut morgen mit ordentlich Halsschmerzen aufgewacht... Ich warte mal bis nach dem Frühstück und entscheide dann ob ich fahre. @chrischros schick mir doch mal deine Nummer per PN, dann schreib ich Dir ne SMS ob ich fahre.


----------



## ChrisChros (16. Dezember 2011)

Sers,

wie siehts morgen mit fahren aus? jemand motiviert?


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2011)

Morgen sieht`s aber wettertechnisch - Sturmtief Joachim- immer noch suboptimal aus..... http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/getwarning_de.php?plz=64625&uwz=UWZ-DE&lang=de aus....

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (17. Dezember 2011)

Moin!
Ich werde Sa schrauben, habe jetzt ALLE Teile da  
....und endlich Zeit!
@Mr.Nice
Kannst ja am Nachmittag mal vorbeikommen...


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Dezember 2011)

ok, viel spaß! habe leider noch nicht alle teile da :/ habe aber zumindest mal den dämpferbolzen aufbekommen 

dann werd ich wohl heute etwas bauen/ausbessern! wer bastelt eigentlich am toten mann rum?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (17. Dezember 2011)

Also hier sieht´s Wetter prächtig aus! Ich werd mich nach dem Frühstück wohl mal auf die Socken machen!


----------



## open-air (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich setze Dosen, etc.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. Dezember 2011)

Anlieger! Ich


----------



## ChrisChros (19. Dezember 2011)

ok der ist chillig...irgendwie hat aber noch jemand auf dem hinteren trail ein seltsames holzgerüst mitten auf den trail gebaut sodass man nichtmehr durchkommt!


----------



## jatschek (20. Dezember 2011)

Man kommt wieder durch, hab die Baustelle "passierbar" gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (20. Dezember 2011)

gutgut! warst du heute bei schnee fahren?


----------



## jatschek (20. Dezember 2011)

Nö, war am Samstagabend. Heut wars mir zu eklig. Ist doch nur noch ne reine Pampe...


----------



## ChrisChros (20. Dezember 2011)

ja stimmt, deshalb wollte ich mal hören wies sich fährt


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (20. Dezember 2011)

heute vormittag war es ein absoluter Traum zu fahren 
aber jetzt wird es wirklich nur noch Pampe sein...


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Dezember 2011)

Ah, dann waren das also deine Spuren

Ich fand`s heute morgen auch echt top allerdings hab ich mich 3 mal abgelegt. Davon zweimal auch recht heftig - Knie u. Rippe ordentl. geprellt und das obwohl es oben mit ca. 20cm echt viel Schnee - bergauf schon teilweise zuviel zum fahren- hatte

@chrischros
Bin für morgen raus...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (20. Dezember 2011)

Erster Stepup in der Rinne (noch ohne Schnee!) 
Beim ersten mal bissi langsam...


----------



## Arthur27 (21. Dezember 2011)

Geile Perspektive 

Wie hast du die Cam fest gemacht ?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja, war ein Cam-Perspektiventest. Ich hab einfach einen 3M Klebehalter hinten an die Schwinge geklebt. Bringt ein bißchen Abwechslung rein für´s nächste Filmchen. Ich befürchte nur in den nächsten Wochen wird es nicht allzu viel neues Material geben, ich hab leider keine Zeit zu fahren...


----------



## open-air (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage und ein gesundes neues Jahr, sowie immer eine Hand breit Platz unter'm Rad.

Gruß 
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte eigentlich gerne etwas mehr als nur ne Handbreit Platz unter´m Rad... 

Trotzdem danke und von meiner Seite ebenfalls die besten Wünsche an alle!


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Dezember 2011)

Da schliesse ich mich doch an...

Merry X-mas 



Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

auch aus CR mal viele X Mass Grüße.
Dieses Jahr scheint ja weniger Schnee zu fallen.
Wenn wir zurück sind, scheint hoffentlich an der Bergstrasse die Sonne.
In den Bergen kann es dann ruhig mal Powedern...

Schöne Weichnahten und friert nicht so viel


----------



## Micro767 (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe, schöne und geruhasme Weihnachten


----------



## Andre1311 (24. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch noch, Frohe Weihnachten....


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich werd am Sonntag auf jeden Fall ne Runde fahren! Noch jemand Bock? (Verdammt... an Neujahr Fahrrad fahren... ich sollte mehr trinken!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (30. Dezember 2011)

Und genau wegen dem trinken ......


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

kennt von euch jemanden der in letzter Zeit am Melibokus einen Garmin Computer verloren hat? 
Hab heute in der nähe von der Quelle einen gefunden und denke das sich der Besitzer freuen würde, wenn er ihn zurückbekommen könnte...

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Andre1311 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt von euch jemanden der in letzter Zeit am Melibokus einen Garmin Computer verloren hat?
> Hab heute in der nähe von der Quelle einen gefunden und denke das sich der Besitzer freuen würde, wenn er ihn zurückbekommen könnte...
> ...


Schalt ihn mal ein, manche, so auch ich, haben im Startmenü ihre Telefonnummer stehen....

Gruß und nen Guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Januar 2012)

Ein frohes Neues Jahr 2012. Jungs

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr 2012
Grüße
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues 2012 !


----------



## Andre1311 (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues....


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (1. Januar 2012)

So, zurück von der Schlammschlacht am Melibokus mit Sichtweiten knapp über 20 Metern... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Von mir auch ein frohes Neues an alle!


----------



## ChrisChros (4. Januar 2012)

Guden!

ich wünsch euch noch ein frohes neues Jahr!
hat wer laune heute ne runde fahren zu gehen? wetter ist top!


----------



## Micro767 (4. Januar 2012)

auch von mir noch en Frohes neues Jahr ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre1311 (4. Januar 2012)

Ebenso, ein frohes neues....


----------



## Martin187 (4. Januar 2012)

Servus Männer! Frohes neues Jahr!
Wie siehts am Samstag/Sonntag mit einer Runde aus?


----------



## ChrisChros (4. Januar 2012)

Samstag wär ich am start, am besten aber nicht so früh!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (5. Januar 2012)

Samstag wäre ich auch am Start. Die üblichen 11 Uhr würden mir gut passen!


----------



## yo!achim (5. Januar 2012)

Tach zusammen,
Samstag soll's zwar regnen aber der Wille zählt! Hab Spätdienst und muss um 15:00 zurück sein.
Später als 12:00 ist deshalb suboptimal.

Gruß

Joachim


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (5. Januar 2012)

Regen wird allgemein eh überbewertet!


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Januar 2012)

Ich werde morgens erstmal den LarsLipp vom Flughafen abholen.... oder etwa doch am Sonntag

Schauen wir mir mal was das Wetter macht- entscheide mich dann spontan

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. Januar 2012)

Schreib mal ne SMS wenn Du weißt ob und wann Du fährst. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mit den drei Pros da oben fahren gehen soll, da krieg ich ja Komplexe!


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Januar 2012)

Sir yes sir

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (6. Januar 2012)

falls ichs morgen früh schaffe einen schaltzug zu besorgen und rechtzeitig einzubauen bin ich auch dabei! 11 Uhr rathaus?

gruß christian


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Januar 2012)

Hi,

leider sind wir wieder da
Muss mich aber noch ein wenig aklimatisieren. Eventuell fahr ich dann bei schönem Wetter die nächste Woche ne Runde.

Mit Schnee sieht es in diesem Jahr auch nicht so schlecht aus im Moment:
Hoffe auf ne schöne Powder Runde an nem Weekend! (Auf Brettern...)

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Samstag? Jemand am Start? 11:00 Uhr?
Muss aber noch Luft in die Reifen bekommen....


----------



## Micro767 (13. Januar 2012)

Sorry, da werd ich sicherlich noch nicht FIT sein


----------



## kazong (13. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich wäre morgen um 11 am Start.
sag wo.
Christian


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (13. Januar 2012)

Ich bin Sonntag unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (14. Januar 2012)

OK,

11:00 Uhr an der Tennishalle? Oder am Edeka? Oder am Rathaus? 

Sonntag wäre ich bestimmt auch wieder mit am Start!


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Januar 2012)

OK,

dann Tennishalle!


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2012)

Fährt ûberhaupt jemand mit??


----------



## ChrisChros (14. Januar 2012)

jo männer  mein letzter eintrag war am 06.01 und heute haben wir den 14.! für heute hab ich mich definitiv nicht angemeldet 

gruß christian


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Januar 2012)

Hi 
Ja Mr Chis, haben wir wohl mit dem Christian verwechselt.

@Kazong, wir waren ein paar Minuten später, da ich noch Luft in den Reifen gebraucht hab.

Wie schaut es denn morgen aus? Heute war der Hammer, fast wie im Sommer!


----------



## ChrisChros (14. Januar 2012)

wann willst du morgen fahren? sofern es nicht zu früh morgens ist wäre ich dabei...


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (14. Januar 2012)

Wir starten morgen um 12 zu viert in Zwingenberg Richtung Meli.


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Januar 2012)

Servus,

dann hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende.
Das übernächste dann wahrcheinlich im Schnee!!!

LarsLipp

PS: mal sehen wie das Wetter in Hamburg ist!


----------



## Micro767 (23. Januar 2012)

Gruss aus dem Schnee  wir haben mehr als genug hier !


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Januar 2012)

Von mir aus könnte es auch hier Schnee haben!! Nur das Wetter was wir hier jetzt schon seit 6 Wochen haben :kotz: mich echt an. Es reicht

@LarsLipp
Hamburg?? Da`s hat`s doch noch mehr Regen als hier

@Micro767
Na, dann noch viel Spass und Ski heil

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (23. Januar 2012)

Ich find´s prima, is doch angenehmes Bike-Wetter! Wegen mir braucht´s keinen Schnee! Naja, ich schau jetzt erstmal wie das Wetter in Paris ist, nächste Woche wär mal wieder ne gemeinsame Runde fällig, oder Herr Nett?


----------



## ChrisChros (23. Januar 2012)

Nabend!

was geht dieses Wochenende so? ich bin motiviert und bereit früh aufzustehen 

war heute fahren, lief eigentlich...


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Januar 2012)

Hehe

@Chris: 11:00 Uhr ist früh?
OK, in deinem alter bin ich auch immer erst im hellen ins Bett

Eigentlich kein Regen in Hamburg, gestern Schnee und heute trocken...


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Januar 2012)

Ich brauch hier auch keinen Schnee mehr

So wie das Wetter heute war kann`s von mir aus bleiben.

@VlathoLenz
YIep, da steht auf jeden Fall mal wieder ne gemeinsame Runde an. Zur Not auch gerne mal im Dunkeln.

Viel Spass bei den Froschschenkelfre****

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Januar 2012)

Jemand am Start morgen?


----------



## ChrisChros (27. Januar 2012)

wie schon gesagt ich wäre bei ner runde dabei! auch um 11 oder so


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Januar 2012)

Ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein. Angebl. soll`s ja aber mal wieder trocken bleiben... und eigentl. müsste ich auch mal wieder ne Runde im Wald drehen,hmh


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Januar 2012)

Hi,

will auf jedenn Fall fahren, muss aber noch Elektrogeräte wegbringen.
Ich schreib hier dann gerne nochmal und ruf auch gerne noch durch.

(DIe zwei Chrissessssesese)

mfg


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Januar 2012)

HI,

für Kurzentschlossene 12:30 Rathaus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. Trefft ihr euch immer in Bensheim am Rathaus? Wo könnte ich dann am einfachsten parken? Ich kenne mich in Bensheim leider nur mäßig aus. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Arthur27 (30. Januar 2012)

Hi RMFausi,

die Treffpunkte sind unterschiedlich, je nachdem wer mitfährt bzw. wohin es geht.
Ich seh gerade, dass du ein Nerve XC fährst. Die Jungs hier sind sehr abwärtsorientiert unterwegs. Die meisten Touren sind recht technisch und ruppig, Fullface und Protektoren sind da empfohlen. 
Dies nur als kleiner Hinweis, nicht dass da die Interessen zu unterschiedlich sind


----------



## Micro767 (30. Januar 2012)

Ab und an bleiben aber FF und Protektoren auch zu Hause


----------



## Micro767 (30. Januar 2012)

PS Skifahren war schön jetzt freu ich mich wieder auf´s radeln


----------



## rmfausi (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo ihr zwei,
dann werde ich das mal ein bisschen eingrenzen. Wenn ihr eine Runde CC/normale Trail Touren fahrt, würde mich dann gerne anschließen. Ich bin an dem Gebiet Melibokus/Felsberg/Felsenmeer interessiert. Auf dem Melibokus war ich letztes Jahr mit dem RR und hab da ein paar Trails im Wald gesehen die ich mir gerne in Begleitung anschauen würde. Am Felsenmeer bin ich auf einer Vogesenwegtour vorbeigekommen, sieht auch interssant aus. Sagt bitte Bescheid wenn ihr in der Richtung was plant. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (30. Januar 2012)

Einfach nur hier mitlesen und Bescheid geben wenn du mit kommst.

Samstag weiß ich nicht nicht aber Sonntag wenn das Wetter passt um 10:45 in Fehle ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Januar 2012)

Micro767 schrieb:


> .... um 10:45 in Fehle ;-)



Aber dann ohne LarsLipp denn so wie`s ausschaut geht´s in die Berge

@rmfausi
Lass dich nicht abschrecken. Bei uns werden immer nur CC Touren gefahren... zumindest dachte ich das bisher

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. Februar 2012)

Na dann halt am Rathaus oder an der Tennishalle oder ?


----------



## Arthur27 (1. Februar 2012)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @rmfausi
> Lass dich nicht abschrecken. Bei uns werden immer nur CC Touren gefahren... zumindest dachte ich das bisher



Laut BIKE ist das doch schon CC-Plus ... oder doch nur AM-Light ?? 

Wollte natürlich niemanden verschrecken, hier ist jeder willkommen und mit der Truppe machen die Touren sehr viel Laune 
Werde mich auch wieder anschliessen sobald die Temp. etwas klettern


----------



## Micro767 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich bin für AM-Light das hört sich nicht so schnell an wie CC-Plus *lol*


----------



## rmfausi (1. Februar 2012)

@ Mr. Nice,
ich lass mich nicht abschrecken, bei mir ist CC/XC auch ein breiterer Begriff
für alles was ich mit meinem Fully und/oder Hardtail fahren kann. Wenns wieder etwas wärmer ist, dann will ich auf jeden Fall mal mitkommen um zu sehen was bei euch so CC/XC/CC-Plus/AM-Light ist.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Februar 2012)

Du musst auf jeden Fall achon mal meinen Rucksack nehmen wenn ich deine Einträge im Winterpokal so lese

Du bist bestimmt fit wie ein Turnschuh

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (1. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub bei den angekündigten Temperaturen fahr ich nicht . War gestern schon ganzschön kalt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Februar 2012)

Hab gerade mit LarsLipp telefoniert. Da kein Powder und auch keine angenehme Temperaturen gemeldet sind wird`s schon wieder nix

Dafür wollen wir aber ne Runde biken gehen. Mal schauen wie kalt es tatsächlich wird


----------



## Micro767 (1. Februar 2012)

Er muss alle Rucksäcke nehmen


----------



## rmfausi (1. Februar 2012)

Och, ich bin ganz zu frieden mit meiner Fitness. Ich komme den Berg rauf und eigentlich wieder runter. Da lass ich mich mal überraschen. Jetzt mal mit den Rucksäcken nicht übertreiben, ich habe auch einen dabei. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (1. Februar 2012)

Bring zeit mit ! Wir sind bergauf nicht die schnellsten ! Besonders ich nicht


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,

es wird ja wieder richtig warm am Wochenende: Radln steht an. -3 und Sonnenschein ist angenehmer als letze Woche.

.. und ich kann danach in die Sauna...

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (2. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt Samstag hat noch ein ganz grosses ? Aber Sonntag würd ich schon mal gerne wieder


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Samstag wohl eher wieder etwas später. 12 / 12:30. 
Sonntag vieleicht auch noch, dann aber gemütlich, da ich vorher ins Studio geh.


----------



## Arthur27 (3. Februar 2012)

Servus,

ein Arbeitskollege von mir sucht gerade ein AM-Bike. Da er nur 1,70m groß ist, sollte es Rahmengrösse S haben. Ausgeben will er max 1200 Euro.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch was im Angebot, oder kennt jemanden, der jemanden kennt .... 

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## Micro767 (3. Februar 2012)

ich melde mich morgen vormitag


----------



## ChrisChros (3. Februar 2012)

Ich bin definitiv raus! Abartig kalt, und in den höheren Lagen wird es nicht besser sein.


----------



## Micro767 (3. Februar 2012)

Oben wird es noch etas kälter


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Februar 2012)

Hi,

na schauen wir mal, dann bleiben wir halt unten.
So kalt ist aber auch Wernetanne nix, da man ja kalt ist und sich eher was kaputt macht. Trocken ist es da bestimmt.

Aber wenn es sonnig ist könnt es schon passen. Lange Hosen sind halt Pflicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (3. Februar 2012)

Jetzt stellt euch mal nicht so an ! Ich war heute 2 Std. lang bei einer Aussentemp. von - 10°C auf dem Bike ! Und hab nebenbei noch Video geschaut ... echt angenehm so ne Rolle 

Ne mal im ernst, das Wetter ist echt zu ekelhaft zum fahren. Wernertanne könnte eventuell noch gehen, wenn man sich richtig dick einpackt und ständig in Bewegung bleibt. Aber selbst das verschiebe ich lieber bis es angenehmer ist 

PS: Motivationsvideo !
[ame="http://vimeo.com/35927275"]THE MAN WHO LIVED ON HIS BIKE on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Februar 2012)

Alles Warmduscher: ich hatte die Woche Übung: 2 mal lauwarm und einmal schon fast frisch duschen müssen...

Schauen wir morgen mal!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (3. Februar 2012)

Grippe, Bronchitis, Antibiotika... 
Fahrt bloß nicht ohne mich zur Wernertanne!


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Februar 2012)

Ich denke Park ist eher schlecht oder macht Ihr euch da warm?  Wir könnten ja erst eine Runde laufen... Aber rumstehen ist dann auch nicht so cool? Oder???


----------



## Arthur27 (3. Februar 2012)

@ Vlatho:
Na so ein Mist, gute Besserung !

@ LarsLipp:
Dadurch dass die Lines nur recht kurz sind, und man immer wieder zum Startpunkt radeln muss, bleibt man eigentlich permanent in Bewegung und somit halbwegs warm. Nur beim Pause machen kühlt man recht fix aus ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Februar 2012)

Na, da hat sich dein Trip zu den Franzmännern ja mal echt gelohnt!! Wie war das noch mal mit "One Night in Paris" - http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/84206-One-Night-In-Paris/filmplakat/?cmediafile=19438210 

@LarsLipp

-45°C: Die Lappen schließen das Klofenster.

-120°C: Alkohol gefriert. Folge davon: Der Lappe ist sauer.

-273,15°C: Absoluter Nullpunkt. Keine Bewegung der Elementarteilchen. Die Lappen geben zu: "Ja, es ist etwas kühl, gib' mir noch einen Schnaps zum Lutschen"."

Du bist dann also eher Lappe

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Februar 2012)

@Chef
Sehr schönes Video Sehr witzig

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ja witziges Video mit einem wahren Ende: die Frauen nehmen uns den Spass am leben und wir dürfen nicht mehr radeln!


----------



## Micro767 (4. Februar 2012)

ich werd nachher von der Haustüre aus ne Runde mit dem 29´er drehen. Dann ist der weg unter die heiße Dusche nicht so weit


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Mr Nice und ich ab ca. 12:30 bei Mr Nice, dann ist der Weg in die Sauna nicht so weit...


----------



## Micro767 (16. Februar 2012)

Samstag werden wir wohl ne Flachlandrunde drehen wenn es das Wetter zulässt
Sonntag ? Je nach dem wie die Party am Samstag bzw Sonntag morgen endet


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Februar 2012)

Hi,

warm ist es ja wieder!

Eigentlich sollt es ja mal in den Schnee gehen: ist ja aber Faschingswochenende Das ist meist voll? Oder?

Bin bis Freitag unterwegs, aber einer Runde am Samstag nicht ageneigt.
@Micro: Flachland ist nicht! Komm in die Berge!


----------



## Micro767 (16. Februar 2012)

Die Mädels sind noch nicht fir für die Berge :-( und ich auch net


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (16. Februar 2012)

Samstag vormittag wäre ich wohl dabei, wenn der Husten nicht nochmal schlimmer wird. Nach 4 Wochen ohne Rad fahren wird´s allerdings vermutlich eher langsam zur Sache gehen...


----------



## rmfausi (16. Februar 2012)

Ist jemand vielleicht am Montag unterwegs? Ich habe zwei Tage frei.
Wetter soll auch ganz passabel werden (Wetter.de).

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (16. Februar 2012)

Bin Arbeiten, da es im Büro sooo schön ruhig sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ja im prinzip am DIenstag ab 14:00 Uhr frei, muss ja aber Mittwoch in Rosenheim sein. Samstag will ich aber schon in den Wald, sieht aber grad nach Regen aus...


----------



## Micro767 (17. Februar 2012)

Leichter Regen bis Schauer sind für Samstag und Sonntag gemeldet


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Februar 2012)

Hi,

hab heute komplett neue AVID Elixir 5 bekommen: inkl Scheiben, Adaptern und Belägen! Soll ich die jetzt fahren oder doch was anderes dranschrauben?

Könnte die ja verkaufen und weiterhin meine Hayes fahren


----------



## Micro767 (17. Februar 2012)

Montieren ! Sind alle mal besser als deine alte Hayes


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Februar 2012)

Bin für verkaufen!!

Also 1:1 

Wegen morgen mal schauen. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Arthur27 (18. Februar 2012)

Die Elixir 5 bin ich mal ein paar Meter auf dem Bike eines Kollegen Progegerollt. Haben sich recht gut angefühlt, gut dosierbar und genug Bremskraft. Langzeiterfahrungen habe ich leider keine, aber hier im Forum findet sich bestimmt was dazu 

Dieses WE klappt bei mir leider nicht mit biken. Hoffe mal dass es nächstes WE besseres Wetter gibt, dann würde ich mich wieder gern anschliessen


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Februar 2012)

Hi,

@Cheff: du hast doch eine XT Bremse, wie ist die denn so? Bevor ich die neue Elixir draufschraub überleg ich halt noch gleich zu wechseln...


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Februar 2012)

Die neuen SLX sollen doch auch diese Ice Techn. haben und sind noch mal billiger.....

Frag doch mal beim Schindele an

@LarsLipp
Ich bin für dieses We. raus....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich denke auch ich wechsel mal die Marke, hätte gerne was Problemloses.

Ist noch die Frage SLX oder XT. Auf die Kühlrippen könnte ich gerne verzichten.

HI steht aber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (18. Februar 2012)

Hab die XT zwar verbaut, aber die haben leider noch keine 50km Trail gesehen. Hab sie bisher nur bei Schlamm und im Schnee bewegt, konnte sie also auch noch nicht richtig forden. 
Der ersteindruck ist aber nicht schlecht, steht meiner Tech M4 nicht nach.
Ich hab die Version ohne Kühlrippen, man kann dies aber einfach nachrüsten da die Kühlrippen an dem Bremsbelag hängen und nicht an der Bremszange. Daher passen die Kühlrippen sowohl an XT als auch an SLX.

Der Unterschied zwischen einer XT und der SLX ist nur gering. Zum einen die Farbe ( XT ist "verchromt", SLX ist Silber Matt ) und die XT hat eine Griffweiteneinstellung die der SLX fehlt.

Aber aufpassen beim bestellen: Von Shimano gibts wohl auch entsprechende Trekkingversionen der XT / SLX, welche zwar günstiger sind, aber auch weniger Bremskraft haben 

Wenn du noch ein paar Tage warten kannst, kannst du meine XT Bremse bei einer Tour auch gerne mal Probefahren.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Februar 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen beim bestellen: Von Shimano gibts wohl auch entsprechende Trekkingversionen der XT / SLX, welche zwar günstiger sind, aber auch weniger Bremskraft haben



Da er ja Hayes gewöhnt ist sollte die auch ausreichend sein

@LarsLipp
Wenn du was wirkl. Problemloses haben möchtest dann nimm meine Formulas...... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (18. Februar 2012)

Bei den Bremsen keine Kompromisse ! 

Wir sind trocken zurück von ner 32km Flachland runde


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Kollege Aff ist heute noch zu ner Tour aufgetaucht, der hat mich Bergab sogar oder gerade deswegen überholt, da nur eine Bremse ging
Dann hatte er noch einen Platte und es ging ohne Luft Ab dem Auerbacher Scloss nach unten... Unglaublich....


----------



## Micro767 (20. Februar 2012)

Wir waran auch gestern noch auf ner Flachenrunde mit etwas Graubelschauer


----------



## Micro767 (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn es klappt Donnerstag nach Feierabend ab Viernheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Samstag wird das Wetter wohl richtig gut!

Wer ist bei 1000hm mit dabei?


----------



## Micro767 (23. Februar 2012)

Meine Holde will mit mir noch mal ne Flachland Runde drehen, eigentlich wollte ich mit ihr von Zuhause aus auf den Meli


----------



## ChrisChros (23. Februar 2012)

Gude,

muss mal schauen, die Bedingungen sind auf jeden Fall noch reichlich schlecht, der Boden ist extrem nass und schmierig!


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2012)

Flachland könnt ihr am Sonntag fahren!


----------



## Micro767 (23. Februar 2012)

Bin am abklären


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (23. Februar 2012)

Ich kann Samstag leider nicht, würde aber am Sonntag ne Runde drehen. 1000Hm wenn man hoch und runter zusammen nimmt kommt hin...


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Sonntag dann gerne "nur" 100 hoch un runter. Muss am Samstag morgens was erledigen: 11:00 Uhr würde passen.

Also Dirk: klär ab, Kerstin kann aber gerne mit. Ist schon klar, die hat auf 1000hm keine Lust.

Auf Jungs, nicht schwächeln!

PS: Auch Mädels sind gerne eingeladen.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. Februar 2012)

Planänderung bei mir, ich fahr Samstag FRÜH. Das heißt ich bin um 9 auffem Rad. Lass mich mal raten, kommt keiner mit, ne?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. Februar 2012)

Der Trail am TM ist wieder frei, Stihl sei dank.


----------



## Arthur27 (24. Februar 2012)

SRX-Prinz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. Februar 2012)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Der Trail am TM ist wieder frei, Stihl sei dank.



Yeah!


----------



## rmfausi (24. Februar 2012)

Hi Jungs,
ich melde mich auch mal kurz wieder. Vom Canyon XC Radl geht der Dämpfer heute in Richtung Toxoholic's. Je nach dem wie lange ich auf den Dämpfer warten muss/kann, werde ich mit dem Hardtail vorbeischauen. Bis demnächst, evtl. nächsten Samstag, dieses Wochenende klappts noch nicht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (24. Februar 2012)




----------



## LarsLipp (24. Februar 2012)

Hi,

keine Bock morgen? Was ist hier denn los???

Dann fahr ich ohne Euch

Na einer ist jetzt mit am Start:  11:00 Uhr bei mir!


----------



## oligie (24. Februar 2012)

Servus 
ich wäre morgen am Start. Wann solls den los gehen. LarsLipp?
9 ist zu früh


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. Februar 2012)

Pfff, bekackte Langschläfer!


----------



## ChrisChros (24. Februar 2012)

Nabend
Ich wäre denke ich auch dabei! Wollt ihr zum Ohly und auf den Meli?


----------



## Arthur27 (24. Februar 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> keine Bock morgen? Was ist hier denn los???



Bock schon, hab aber ne Erkältung 
Hoffentlich klappts nächstes WE, mir fällt hier langsam die Decke auf den Kopf ...


----------



## oligie (24. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit 11 Uhr am Rathaus? 
Ohly Meli beides gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (25. Februar 2012)

Mir wäre Meli+Ohly zu viel!


----------



## oligie (25. Februar 2012)

Ich saß das letzte mal im November im Sattel. Also ganz ruhig heute


----------



## ChrisChros (25. Februar 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Samstag wird das Wetter wohl richtig gut!
> 
> Wer ist bei 1000hm mit dabei?



Deshalb mach ich mir Sorgen  11 Uhr geht von mir aus klar, wenn larslipp um 11 bei sich losfährt wohl viertel nach am Rathaus?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2012)

Hi,

11:15 am Rathaus geht klar. Wer nicht die ganze Tour mitwill, kann ja abbiegen. Ich wäre aber bei 1000hm mit am Start! Muss heute Abend noch grillen, da brauch ich Platz


----------



## rmfausi (25. Februar 2012)

Ich komme heute auch, ob ich die 1000hm packe weiss ich noch nicht. 

Bis später, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (25. Februar 2012)

Ich geh dann schon mal die Trails am Meli fegen. Viel Spaß später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (25. Februar 2012)

11uhr bin ich bei LarsLipp


----------



## ChrisChros (25. Februar 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 11:15 am Rathaus geht klar. Wer nicht die ganze Tour mitwill, kann ja abbiegen. Ich wäre aber bei 1000hm mit am Start! Muss heute Abend noch grillen, da brauch ich Platz



eher weniger gut, vor allem ist die abfahrt vom ohly ziemlich lame, wenn dann würde ich toter mann - meli fahren

oli willst du auch die große runde fahren?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (25. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet genauso viel Spass wie ich! Und schön war´s... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46714


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Februar 2012)

Wie ist denn der Zustand der Trails ?
Ich war Anfang der Woche auf dem Frankenstein, aber da wars heftig schlammig. Hat zwar auch Spaß gemacht, aber eine vernüftige Linienwahl war nicht möglich da es saumässig rutschig war


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Zustand der Trails ist gut, OK etwas schlammig. Bergab war heute teilweise anstrengender als bergauf!

Das mit den 1000hm hat nicht ganz geklappt: es waren 1198!

Jetzt bin ich aber etwas schlapp! 19:00 wird aber gegrillt und danach geht es bestimmt wieder!


----------



## ChrisChros (25. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr dann morgen mittag eine kleinere Runde, max. Toter Mann - Meli

guten Apetit Andi


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (25. Februar 2012)

Ich fand´s auch ganz schön schlammig, aber Spass gemacht hat´s trotzdem. 
@ChrisChros Vorsicht auf dem Double vor der Rinne, da is ganz schön schmierig auf der Landung.
Von mir auch guten Appetit, Andi. FFFFFLLLLLAAIIIIIIIISSSSSSCCCCHHHHHHHH!


----------



## rmfausi (25. Februar 2012)

Meine Jungfernfahrt bei euch hat mir gut gefallen. Die Trails waren so gut, dass ich wieder bei euch mitfahren werde.

Seit ihr eine andere Tour gefahren? Ich habe 1035hm bei 1379 Kal.Kann man kann auch sagen, dass ein Hardtail die Pedalkraft effektiver auf den Trail bringt? 

Die Trails waren zwischendurch schon schmierig, aber alles fahrbar.

Bis demnächst, auch bei mir, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Micro767 (26. Februar 2012)

Polar -> Ciclo und die 2 Brücken mehr


----------



## rmfausi (26. Februar 2012)

Hi Micro,
das war mir schon klar, dass wie nie die gleichen Werte haben werden. Der Polar "vergisst" manchmal ein Paar HM. 
Ich war heute auf meinen Hausbergen unterwegs. Auf dem Königsstuhl gings wie immer einigermaßen, aber auf dem Weissen Stein, olalala. Die Stecke bergab war übler als gestern bei euch. Ich will eindlich Frühling!!

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (26. Februar 2012)

und es waren ja bei uns bereits 2 Brücken auf dem Hinweg *lol* macht 4 Brücken.

Die sind in Bensheim extrem hoch 

Mein Ciclo wird eh immer in Frage gestellt sogar von mir aber ich hab halt nur den einen HM Messer


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2012)

Freitag 02.03 vorraussichtliche Feierabend Runde ab Viernheim ca. gegen 15:30 - 15:45


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Touren Ausserhalb können auch hier beqatscht werden. 
80 km fahr ich eh locker. EIne Pfalztour ist immer gerne gesehen. Können wir auch die Tage mal einplanen. 

Samstag bin ich leider hier und nicht in den Bergen. Sollen wir die 1200hm Toppen? Wer ist mit am Start? Ohly, TM, MB, bis runter und wieder hoch?
Ich will ein JA höhren. sind dann eher 1400 - 1500 hm.

Ich bin dabei!

Wer will auch nur auf Teilstücken...

Gruß

Wernetanne wenn es schön trocken ist bin ich mit am Start!


----------



## Micro767 (1. März 2012)

Samstag 11 Uhr bei Dir


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (1. März 2012)

Das artet ja in Sport aus...


----------



## Arthur27 (1. März 2012)

Sagtmal, hat der LarsLipp heimlich trainiert oder warum ist er so motiviert ? 

Samstag hab ich leider keine Zeit, und für Sonntag ist Regen gemeldet


----------



## rmfausi (1. März 2012)

Das mit der Motivation bei LarsLipp kann ich so bestätigen, er wollte letzten Samstag unbedingt die 1000 HM voll machen. Vielleicht traut er sich dann auch mal nicht alles mit dem 32/34er Ritzel hinten hochzutreten. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein 32er hinten. Shit, das war bei dir vorne, von hinten wollen wir nicht sprechen
Ich hab einmal mit dem Stinky ne Tour mit dem 38:32 gefahren, das hat nicht wirklich Spass gemacht Bergauf. Ein wenig zu schwer und auch nicht die bester Bergaufgeometrie...

Ich muss mal schauen, wie lange wir am Samstag fahren: ich muss ja mal wieder an den See

Sonntag bei gutem Wetter aber gerne noch eine Runde!

Gruß


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (1. März 2012)

Sonntag vormittag wär ich wohl dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. März 2012)

Sonntag erhst HI dann Frühstücken. So sieht aber auch im Moment nach Regen aus!


----------



## Micro767 (2. März 2012)

Ich fahr Sonntag wieder mit meiner Holden Maid


----------



## Micro767 (2. März 2012)

Sorry muss morgen erst mit meinem Papa in den Praktiker einkaufen, k.A. wie lange das dauert.

Vielleicht komme ich bei Zeit los ....


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (2. März 2012)

http://www.wetter.net/cgi-bin/wetter-net3/wetter-stadt-detail.pl?ID=3445&ALIAS=Zwingenberg%20%28Bergstra%DFe%29&ID2=111676&REGIO=8&TAG=2

Morgens gibt´s keinen Regen!


----------



## ChrisChros (2. März 2012)

Gude,

ich geh morgen fahren, aber keine riesen Tour! Eher den neuen Trail am Meli fahren/ausbauen!


----------



## LarsLipp (2. März 2012)

Hi,

dann schreibt mal noch, zur Not fahr ich auch früher. Der Mr Nice kann eher früher oper später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2012)

11:45 bei mr nice
Morgen kommt ja die Sonne raus: 13:00?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (3. März 2012)

13.00 is zu spät, da muss ich schon los Richtung Wiesbaden. Bei mir geht´s gegen 10 Uhr los, aber ich vermute mal das is allen zu früh, ne?


----------



## Micro767 (3. März 2012)

Wir kommen zu zweit nach Fehle


----------



## Arthur27 (3. März 2012)

@ Vlatho:
10 Uhr sollte bei mir passen. Wo wollen wir uns treffen ?

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (3. März 2012)

Am besten vor meiner Haustür, oder? Dann sind wir ja quasi am Fuße des Melibokus und können über´s Alsbacher Schloss hoch fahren!
Da freu ich mich aber, dass ich nicht wieder alleine fahren muss!


----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2012)

OK,

dann um 13:00 Uhr in Fehle! Im zweifel telefonieren wir noch.

Mein Hinterrad macht quitschende Geräusche und das Lager geht etwas Stramm? Dreht aber noch...


----------



## Arthur27 (4. März 2012)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Am besten vor meiner Haustür, oder? Dann sind wir ja quasi am Fuße des Melibokus und können über´s Alsbacher Schloss hoch fahren!
> Da freu ich mich aber, dass ich nicht wieder alleine fahren muss!



Alles klar. kannst du mir grad noch diene Adresse per SMS zuschicken ? Hab sie beim letzten mal nicht notiert ...


----------



## Micro767 (6. März 2012)

Donnerstag nach Feierabend ab Viernheim


----------



## LarsLipp (6. März 2012)

Hi,

bin doch da, aber Donnerstag schon auf nem Geburtstag...

Wochenende soll ja wieder gut werden: Samstag wieder >1000hm???


----------



## Micro767 (6. März 2012)

Samstag könnte sein das ich meiner Holden wieder einen Odenwald Orientierungs Kurs gebe *lol* mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. März 2012)

Ich hab gerade gelesen "... das ich *meinen Hoden* wieder einen Odenwald Orientierungs Kurs gebe..." Es ist zu früh!
Samstag wär ich erst gegen halb eins am Start, vielleicht stoß ich dann einfach dazu. Oder will noch jemand später los?


----------



## Micro767 (6. März 2012)

FKK Biken


----------



## Micro767 (6. März 2012)

Stand heute wird es wohl am Samstag mit den Mädels auf den weissen Stein gehen 

ca. 12 Uhr ab Viernheim


----------



## LarsLipp (6. März 2012)

Na dann Zeigt euren Hoden mal den Hodenwald
Ich brauch ein Bier...

Hehe, ich bleib bei meinen 11:00 Uhr im Moment, dazustoßen wäre toll, aleine hab ich keinen Bock auf 1000hm. Ich hab ja auch keinene Höhenmesser und dann weiss ich ja nicht, wenn ich fertig bin...

Schauen wir mal!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. März 2012)

Ich nehme mal an es geht erst zum Ohlyturm. Da hab ich eh keinen Bock drauf, würde aber passen ca 1,5 Std später am Meli, oder? Also halbert eins! Ich würde sagen die Details machen wir dann telefonisch am Samstag. Was mim Herr Nett, Andi, hat der Zeit?


----------



## rmfausi (6. März 2012)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Stand heute wird es wohl am Samstag mit den Mädels auf den weissen Stein gehen
> 
> ca. 12 Uhr ab Viernheim




Bis wann seit ihr dann oben? Ich bin am Samstag auch am Weißen Stein unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich, mein Rad kennt ihr ja. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (6. März 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Bis wann seit ihr dann oben? Ich bin am Samstag auch am Weißen Stein unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich, mein Rad kennt ihr ja.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



k.A. wann, das hängt von der Tagesform der Mädels hab und welche Route André vorschlägt


----------



## LarsLipp (6. März 2012)

@rmfausi: du solltest dir aber nicht vornehmen, mit der Gruppe dann bergauf zu fahren. Das wird für dich eher nichts.... War ja mit uns schon sehr grenzwertig...

@Vlatho: schauen wir mal, eventuell wird der nette Herr ja mit seiner Tochter auf den Meli fahren, dann häng ich mich da dran, ist aber glaube ich Schlafenszeit...

Ich habe gerade noch eine Woche Tenereffa gebucht: jetzt muss ich aber auch  noch an den See und ein wenig paddeln gehen... AUf den Kanaren sind dann aber schon 30 Grad


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. März 2012)

Ich hoffe Dir ist bewusst wie sehr ich Dich hasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (6. März 2012)

Der Herr nett is nicht neidisch da`s ab dem 31.03. für eine Woche nach Bozen geht

Wg. Samstag muss ich mal schauen aber wie sieht`s den morgen Nachmittag mit ner kleinen Feierabendrunde aus?? Bis 18.20 Uhr wird`s hell sein und das Wetter sollte auch passen.......??

Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (7. März 2012)

@Micro767
Ich dachte nur weil ich am Samstag auch irgendwann oben bin, vielleicht sieht man sich dort.

@LarsLipp
Nö, ich wollte mich eigentlich nur an der eventuellen Abfahrt beteiligen. Mit euch wars doch gemütlich, bergauf.  Übrigends: Am Sonntag bin ich mit Ginsterbusch gefahren. Nächstes mal bei euch will er auch mit seinem Hardtail und Schaltung mitfahren.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (7. März 2012)

Hi,
@rmfausi: den hatten wir ja einen Tag davor getroffen und ihm vom dir erzählt. Du bist bei uns schon eine Legende.

Wenn du das nächste mal kommst, kannst du Mr Nice den Hänger zeihen, dann bist du nur noch ein wenig schneller als wir!

Ben ist auch gut Fitt, der hat ja auch nur begrenzt Geld für die Schaltung, oder warum quält Ihr euch so?

Heute sollten wir ins Auge fassen, obwohl ich auch in HI könnt und müsst, eventuell klappt ja beides: Ab wannn bis wann ist geplant? OK, danach hab ich aber eher keinen Bock auf HI...


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (7. März 2012)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wg. Samstag muss ich mal schauen aber wie sieht`s den morgen Nachmittag mit ner kleinen Feierabendrunde aus?? Bis 18.20 Uhr wird`s hell sein und das Wetter sollte auch passen.......??
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Geht bei mir leider nicht, aber ich könnte mich auch mal wieder für nen Nightride erwärmen.


----------



## Micro767 (8. März 2012)

wie schaut es morgen aus ? 

Zu 95% steht einem Feierabend um 15 Uhr nichts im wege und zu 75% muss ich nicht um 20 Uhr zuhause sein


----------



## LarsLipp (8. März 2012)

Hi,

ich denke morgen sollte klappen! Ich mach dann einfach Schluss.

Herr Nett wollte auch mit!

Wir sollten auf jedenn Fall radeln, da am Sanstag ja Regen ansteht...
OK, kann sich noch ändern.

15:30 bei mir? 15:45 Tennisplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (8. März 2012)

Ich war heute auf dem weißen Stein  

Und nun Pack ich mal meine Sachen für morgen, 15:30 Fehle sollte passen


----------



## LarsLipp (9. März 2012)

Hi,

für morgen wäre ich auch bei eienr frühen Runde mit am Start.
Elli muss gegen 9:30 zur Massage! Jemand mit dabei?
Wetter soll ja zum Nachmittag schlechter werden...


----------



## ChrisChros (9. März 2012)

Sers,

habt ihr vor heute Nachmittag auf den Meli zu fahren? Wenn ja könnten wir uns dort treffen, will schon früher los und etwas am neuen Trail dort fahren!


----------



## Micro767 (9. März 2012)

komm hier nicht weg, Kollegin ist krank und deren Arbeit muss ich jetzt auch noch mitmachen. Dazu kommt das ich auch spätestens um 19 Uhr zuhause sein sollte.

Also sorry ich bin für heute raus


----------



## LarsLipp (9. März 2012)

OK,

ich fahr dann mit dem netten Herren, wenn der sich noch meldet...


----------



## ChrisChros (9. März 2012)

LL wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mich anrufen wenn ihr am parkplatz am meli seid, fahre jetzt gleich los


----------



## sad1802 (10. März 2012)

10.03. - 12:45 - WHM Schlossplatz  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (10. März 2012)

Hi,

so, Runde beendet: TM 2x Meli!

Morgen HI und eventuell wieder ab 13:00 Uhr ne lockere Runde!


----------



## oligie (10. März 2012)

Hey jemand lust auf Beerfelden morgen? Hat ausnahmsweise von 12-17 Uhr geöffnet!


----------



## LarsLipp (10. März 2012)

Hi,

eher nicht, ich bleib bei ner Tour ab 13:00 Uhr Fehle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. März 2012)

@ologie
Lust schon aber war gestern und heute schon unterwegs.... von daher bin ich für morgen raus.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (10. März 2012)

Shize, ich hätt Bock, aber der Schwiegerpapa wird fuffzisch! Na denn, ein andermal....


----------



## rmfausi (12. März 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich würde am nächsten Sonntag gerne die Tour vom letzten Mal wieder fahren. (Ohlyturm-Toter Mann-Melibokus-Melibokus).
Ich hoffe die Tour wird nicht so matschig wie das letzte Mal werden.  Hätte jemand vielleicht Lust/Interesse/Zeit mit zu fahren?
Alternativ würde auch Samstag passen, da muss ich aber schon um 16.00 Uhr zu Hause sein. 

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Bemühungen, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Micro767 (12. März 2012)

Samstag hab ich Arbeitseinsatz Zuhause im Garten, k.a. Ob es Sonntag klappt


----------



## sad1802 (12. März 2012)

Schade micro.

N Kumpel und ich wollen Samstag ne Tour ab Umkreis Schriesheim fahren. Zeit und Strecke relativ variabel. Jemand Lust und Vorschläge?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (12. März 2012)

Hi,

ich denke am Samstag steht wieder eine Runde an. Wenn es warm wird nicht zu späth, ich muss dann noch an den See trainieren.

@rmfausi: wieder mit dem Singlespeed unterwegs?


----------



## rmfausi (12. März 2012)

Ja, der Dämpfer ist noch bei Toxoholics. Schade, Schade, Schade 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (12. März 2012)

@LarsLipp
Samstag um 10.00 Uhr am Rathaus in Bensheim oder früher?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (12. März 2012)

Hi,

Uhrzeit müssen wir noch schauen. Kann aber passen, da ja der Micro nicht am Start ist.
Vieleicht kommt dein Dämpfer ja noch: ruf dort einfach mal an, das hilft ab und zu. Musste ich bei meiner Gabel auch machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (13. März 2012)

Hi,
wenns dir nichts ausmacht würde ich lieber mit dem HT fahren, ich fahrs z. Zt. halt so gerne.  Das Fully hat eine XC-Race Geometry die mir aktuell nicht so in den Kram passt  (hat aber Schaltung). Für den geplanten Alpencross '12 muss ich mir daher auch noch was einfallen lassen, Lenker und Vorbau tauschen mal sehen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2012)

Hi

du kannst mit dem Rad fahren, mit dem du willst: Mit Race Geometrie bist du ja noch fixer den Berg oben... 

Ansonsten keine am Start hier am Samstag? Dann wird es ja heftig für mich


----------



## Micro767 (14. März 2012)

Ich fahre den Schubkarren immer vor und zurück ohne jegliche Höhenmeter und zwischendrin wird geschauffelt, Steine keine Erde  irgendwas von ca. 1.100 kg


----------



## open-air (14. März 2012)

Biken ist noch nicht 
Aber Johanniter mach ich. Leiter klettern auf 2,75m zum Decke abhängen 

Ich will auch mal wieder.....

Gruß und viel Spass
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (16. März 2012)

Karfreitag Stomberg FlowTrail


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2012)

Hi,

ich denke 10 Uhr sollte passen. Ich bin dann gleich unterwegs nach Hause und schaue später noch mal rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (16. März 2012)

Wenn ich mit 10 Uhr am Rathaus gemeint bin, ist alles klärchen. Bis morgen, Gruß Rainer.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2012)

@ rmfausi ja, du bist gemeint. bis morgen.


----------



## Micro767 (17. März 2012)

:'-(


----------



## rmfausi (17. März 2012)

War wieder 'ne tolle Runde heute. Der Zeitplan ist auch voll aufgegenen. Danke nochmal an Andy fürs guiden. Gruß Rainer


----------



## LarsLipp (17. März 2012)

Hi,

ja, auch die Überrauschung, das Joachim aufgetaucht ist war ja toll.

Letzte RUnde ging bei mir ja auch noch gut Bergauf! Mal sehen, wann ich mithalten kann

Und die SLX Bremse war eine sehr gute Entscheidung, wobei ich jetzt Fingerkraft verlieren werde...


----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2012)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Karfreitag Stomberg FlowTrail



Da bin ich eventuell gerne mit am Start! Ansonsten könnt man auch ma wieder nach Wernetanne!

Heute soll es ja leider Regen geben, dann hab ich ja 2 Wochen Bikepause

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## SRX-Prinz (18. März 2012)

Karfreitag wäre ich auch mit dabei.


----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2012)

Hi,

hat jemand ein Entlüftungskit für die SLX Bremse? Die hintere Leitung ist "etwas" zu lang.

@SRX: dann können wir ja zusammen fahren!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (18. März 2012)

@LarsLIpp: ja klar nächste Woche bekomme ich die Anhängerkupplung und kann dann vier Bikes laden und mit Erdgaspower gehts dann in Richtung Flowtrail 
Entlüftungskit für Shimano muß ich passen oder Paßt der von Magura ?!


----------



## Arthur27 (18. März 2012)

Für die SLX-Bremse braucht man kein spezielles Entlüftungskit. Ich hab im Forum schon folgenden Tip gelesen:
- Drücke die Kolben ein paar Millimeter heraus, darauf achten dass sie dabei nicht rausfallen !
- Kürze die Leitung oben in der Nähe der Bremspumpe
- Setze eine neue Olive in die Leitung
- Leitung zusammenschrauben und Bemskolben zurückdrücken ( dabei drückst du eventuelle Luftblasen in den Ausgleichsbehälter der Bremspumpe )

Das wars schon 

Wegen dem Flowtrail hätte ich auch Interesse. Würde da gern mitkommen 

Edit:
LarsLipp, hast du die SLX schonmal heiss gebremst ?
Ich hab ja ne aktuelle XT mit den Hope-Scheiben. Die sind mir bei der letzten Ausfahrt wieder blau angelaufen und die Bremsleistung ging zurück.
Ich glaub ich probier doch mal die Shimano-Scheiben aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2012)

Hi,

wenn mehr als 2 dann Hänger, wenn 2 fahr ich!

Die Bremsen werden doch nur warm, ih hab Avid Scheiben und die sind super. Bremskraft in den Fingern ist minimal...

Ab Samstag bin ich in Teneriffa, wir cheken das dann danach ab!

SLX soweit die Macht!


----------



## Arthur27 (20. März 2012)

Hey Leute, diesen Sonntag Lust auf Wernertanne ?


----------



## rmfausi (20. März 2012)

Hi,
wer, was, oder wo ist die Wernertanne?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Arthur27 (20. März 2012)

Das ist ein Mini-Bikepark in Mörfelden-Walldorf. Eignet sich gut wenn man als Anfänger ein wenig das springen / droppen üben will.

Hier ein Video vom Vlatho aus dem letzten Jahr:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17938


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (20. März 2012)

Bei der Wernertanne am Sonntag täte ich mal Interesse kund tun, sofern das Wetter gut ist.
Ein bisschen Springen lernen würde mir mal ganz gut stehen


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2012)

Heheh,

@Ginsterbusch: Wernetanne ist zu hart für dein Hardtail! Ich bin ja wieder für ein paar Tage raus und muss leider ans Meer zum surfen.
Dann geht es mit einer harten 3,5 Tage Arbeitswoche wieder los...
Dann werde ich aber auch unter der Woche wohl die ein oder andere Runde einläuten. Einmal die Woche dann auch gerne südlich von Weinheim!

Sonntag in einer Woche bin ich bestimmt aber wieder am Start!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (22. März 2012)

Kack die Wand an! Am Sonntag bin ich leider schon verplant... Ich will Samstag vormittag ne Runde drehen. Noch wer?


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2012)

Bin am Samstag für den Sportpark unterwegs. Sonntag geht auch nix aaaaaaaaber ab Sonntag is es länger hell und dann sollte auch mal wieder ne Runde unter der Woche drin sein

@LarsLipp
Schönen Urlaub und gescheite Wellen

Gruss
chris


----------



## Arthur27 (23. März 2012)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> Bei der Wernertanne am Sonntag täte ich mal Interesse kund tun, sofern das Wetter gut ist.
> Ein bisschen Springen lernen würde mir mal ganz gut stehen



Hi Ginsterbusch,
da wir wohl leider nur zu zweit sind, würde ich sagen wir verschieben Wernertanne bis mehr Leute Zeit haben. Wird dann auch witziger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. März 2012)

So,

viel Spass euch hier. Wir sind bis nächsten Sonntag weg.

Eventuell steht dann ja eine Tour an. 

AB April wird es hier bestimmt wieder mal eine wirkliche Feierabendrunde (nach der Arbeit) geben.

Ansonten steht ja wohl Stromberg? Wernetanne wäre auch mal wieder na Aktion. Da da aber geklaut wird wie die Raben sollten wir ein paar sein.
Ich denke ich und Lars nehmen dann auch gerne mal die Kameras mit uns machen ein Video! 

Juhuuu: Sonne & Meer wir kommen.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. März 2012)

Oh ja, geklaut wird da allerdings! Wie sieht's nochmal heute aus? Keiner am Start?


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (24. März 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Hi Ginsterbusch,
> da wir wohl leider nur zu zweit sind, würde ich sagen wir verschieben Wernertanne bis mehr Leute Zeit haben. Wird dann auch witziger



Okay, kein Problem. Da dort anscheinend ja viel geklaut wird, ist es vllt. auch sicherer in einer größeren Gruppe, vom Spaßfaktor mal abgesehen


----------



## Micro767 (24. März 2012)

Schulter und Nacken machen z.Z. zuviel Probleme für richtiges Touren


----------



## ChrisChros (24. März 2012)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich heute nachmittag fahren gehen Vlatho! Meld dich wenn du auch noch willst.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. März 2012)

Ich hab grad ne schöne Runde TM und Meli gedreht. Die Trails sind allesamt in ziemlich gutem Zustand. Macht tierisch Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (24. März 2012)

Ok!

hätte wer von euch Lust morgen nach Trippstadt zum neuen Park dort zu fahren?


----------



## driver.87 (24. März 2012)

Hat jemand von euch heute am Felsberg rechts-rechts gebaut?

Würd mich mal interessieren, ob das welche von hier gewesen sind.

Grüße


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. März 2012)

rechts-rechts würde mich auch mal intressieren.
Karfreitag steht zu 100% bei mir.


----------



## zwergy (25. März 2012)

Ich war gestern mit meinem grünen Nerve AM auf dem Meli gegen 14 Uhr. Dort habe ich eine Gruppe Biker gesehen. War es zufällig jemand aus diesem Thread? 
Ihr seid dann Richtung Bensheim ziemlich rasant ins Tal gefahren.

Grüße aus Worms


----------



## Micro767 (26. März 2012)

Moin Moin,

Donnerstag 29.03 Feierabend Runde mit den Mädels, Uhrzeit und Startpunkt folgt


----------



## sad1802 (26. März 2012)

Melde mal Interesse an, falls es mich nicht Mittwoch schon auf ne Runde zieht, weil das Wetter am Donnerstag schlechter werden soll.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (26. März 2012)

Ich näss mich mal kurz virtuell ein: Ich kann Karfreitag auch und wär dabei in Stromberg! 
Allerdings braucht meine Frau die Karre, daher hier schonmal die alles entscheidende Frage, ob jemand Platz für einen alten Mann und sein Fahrrad hat?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. März 2012)

@ Lars: Ich nehm dich und dein Fahrrad mit, kein Ding.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. März 2012)

Yeah! Danke!


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. März 2012)

Karfreitag in Stromberg wird bestimmt gur voll..... egal bin sowieso ab Samstag für ne Woche in Boooooozen

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. März 2012)

Bozen is verglichen mit Stromberg ja wohl totaaaal laaaangweilig!


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. März 2012)

Werde dann einfach Bilder sprechen lassen

Deins 





Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Na, wer kennt´s?



find ich aber auch segr geil!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. März 2012)

Mährsie! Man nennt mich auch den Bob Ross der Fotografie! Das Schloss kippt allerdings nach links, was mir gerade auffällt, da muss ich nochmal ran...!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. März 2012)

Zurück zur Stromberg Thematik: Schickt mir doch mal bitte alle die mit fahren per PN ihre Mailadresse und die Kapazität an Personen/Fahrräder die transportiert werden können. Dann versuch ich das mal ein bißchen zu koordinieren. Es sind nämlich noch 5-6 Leute die nicht im Forum sind dabei und die haben auch alle Autos, teilweise Sprinter und so.
Wär ja Quatsch, wenn wir am Ende mit 10 Autos da hin fahren, wenn 5 auch gereicht hätten.


----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2012)

Eine Feierabendrunde wird morgen um 17 Uhr in Viernheim starten, mit den Mädels


----------



## sad1802 (28. März 2012)

Richtung WS oder was steht auf dem Plan?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur27 (28. März 2012)

Stromberg klingt gut, ich schick dir gleich ne PN Vlatho.

Mal was anderes:
Ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub. Zufällig jemand hier der auch Urlaub hat und ne Tagestour machen will, z.B. Trailshreddern in der Pfalz  ?


----------



## Micro767 (29. März 2012)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Richtung WS oder was steht auf dem Plan?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Ich hab für heute noch keinen Plan wohin wir fahren, vieleicht der André ?


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2012)

Hi,

wir sind morgen wieder zurueck. Jemand Bock auf ne Runde ab ca. 13:00 Uhr¿

Hasta la Vista


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2012)

So,

wie schaut es denn aus?????


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (1. April 2012)

Familienausflug. Ich fahr vielleicht ne späte Runde gegen sieben, is ja lange hell!


----------



## Micro767 (1. April 2012)

Fähre später mit meiner Holden von LA aus auf den Meli


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2012)

Hi,

und nett, dass Ihr mich abgeholt habt. Man tut ir der Hintern von der Runde weh.

Freitag gibt es ja dann ne Runde Stromberg. Irgendwer am Dienstag bei ner Feierabendrunde mit dabei?


----------



## Arthur27 (1. April 2012)

Hi Leute, da es mich immer nervt am Saisonbeginn total schlapp zu sein und keinen Berg mehr hoch zu kommen, hab ich mir heute einen Gruber Assist nachrüstsatz online bestellt.
Hoffe er kommt fix damit ich ihn einbauen kann.

Wer es nicht kennt, kann sich ja das Video anschauen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gq646vy5Og&feature=player_embedded"]Gruber Assist 2 Deutsch      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wenn Interese besteht könnt ihr mein Bike dann auch mal Probefahren


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2012)

Ist ja ne coole Idee. Und wenn du uns demnächst mal überholst wissen wir ja warum Ne is klar, du hast jaden Gruber drin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und nett, dass Ihr mich abgeholt habt. Man tut ir der Hintern von der Runde weh.
> 
> Freitag gibt es ja dann ne Runde Stromberg. Irgendwer am Dienstag bei ner Feierabendrunde mit dabei?



Kein Thema, was meinst Du was uns der Hintern tut nach 73km .....


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2012)

OK,

eventuell heute jemand am Start? Ich weiss noch nicht, wann ich Feierabend habe.... Der Geburtstag fällt aber aus...


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2012)

erstmal noch viel Spaß am ersten Arbeitstag im neuen Job Kolege !


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2012)

Wie schaut´s wann fahrt Ihr am Freitag los nach Stromberg ?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (2. April 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt war die Beteiligung auf meinen Orga-Vorschlag eher mau, daher schwer zu sagen...


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2012)

Ich würd ja gerne schon um 9:30 dort sein aber meine Holde meinte nur "das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst!" 

Aber die letzten 2 mal war da nix los und ich sogar einmal der erste auf dem Trail


----------



## Arthur27 (2. April 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK,
> 
> eventuell heute jemand am Start? Ich weiss noch nicht, wann ich Feierabend habe.... Der Geburtstag fällt aber aus...



Hi, konnte dich vorhin telefonisch nicht erreichen. ich fahre gleich los zur tennishalle. bin so gegen 16:30 dort. wenn du noch ne runde drehen willst, dann klingel mal durch. gruss arthur


----------



## rmfausi (2. April 2012)

Hi Jungs,
ich habe seit letzten Donnerstag meinen Dämpfer von Toxoholics wieder. Nach zwei Ausfahrten muss ich sagen, trotz des Preises hat sich das warten und der Service gelohnt. Der Dämpfer geht wieder schön fluffig, nicht so holzig wie vorher.

Dann komme ich demnächst evtl. vielleicht auch mal mit dem Fully bei euch vorbei, da kann ich jedenfalls ein paar Gänge herunterschalten. 

@LarsLipp
Wie war der erste Arbeitstag in der neuen Firma? Radfahren kannst du ja noch hinterher. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2012)

Hi,

@ALL: da ich einen neuen Job habe, ist meine Handy Nummer nicht mehr gültig. Ich habe auch eure Nummern noch nicht alle parat...

Jetzt dreh ich aber noch ne Runde!


----------



## Arthur27 (2. April 2012)

Wegen Stromberg:
Ich wäre auch für eine frühe Anreise. So hat man einfach mehr vom Tag 
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch hoffen dass das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (3. April 2012)

Ich würd sagen, so muss das sein!


----------



## Arthur27 (6. April 2012)

Hab erst eben gesehen dass es 5 Parkplätze rund um den Flowtrail gibt. Wo treffen wir uns denn ?

( Ganz runter scrollen )
http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/jgerman/anfahrt-parken

Edit:
Höhöhö, hab eben auf Wetter.com gesehen, dass für Samstag leichter Schneefall in Stromberg gemeldet ist 
Da haben wir morgen mit rund 10°C ja noch Glück


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (6. April 2012)

Ich parke auf P3 und Kurbel dann hoch. Dann bin ich wenigstens gleich warm. Wollten Prinz und Co auch so machen.


----------



## Arthur27 (6. April 2012)

Alles klar, werde dann auch dort parken. Peile so ca 10 Uhr an. Bis später


----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2012)

Hi,

Sonntag sieht es ja wieder trocken aus! Jemand mit am Start. Gehe aber erst in HI und dann noch frühstücken. So ab ca. 13.00 in Bensheim...


----------



## Arthur27 (6. April 2012)

War ein super Tag, hat mir echt gut gefallen 

Ob ich Sonntag fahre entscheide ich spontan nach Wetterlage. Dann aber eher ne kleine Runde ...

@ Vlatho:
Den ollen Drop hab ich bei der letzten Abfahrt doch noch mitgenommen. Lässt sich schön fahren


----------



## SRX-Prinz (6. April 2012)

> War ein super Tag, hat mir echt gut gefallen


Das kann ich nur bestätigen!!!
Jederzeit wieder.


----------



## Andre1311 (6. April 2012)

Kann das auch nur bestätigen. 
Stromberg ist immer wieder GEIL!

Sitzen jetzt noch zusammen und trinken das ein und andere. 

Schöne Ostern allen...


----------



## rmfausi (6. April 2012)

Schön zu hören das Stromberg gut war.  Ein Kumpel und ich werden am 14.4 nach Stromberg fahren. Eine Frage zu den Strecken: Ist der "No Jokes" Trail fertig und zum fahren freigegeben? Wenn ja, seit ihr den auch gefahren? Wie ist euere Meinung dazu?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 222883 (6. April 2012)

Guden,

war echt en geiler Tag heute....wünsch allen schöne Ostern.
Bis zum nächsten Mal 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Endurix (6. April 2012)

NoJokes-Eröffnung: 12.5.2012 mit TamTam. 

Steht direkt auf der Homepage (springt einen aber nicht unbedingt gleich an


----------



## Micro767 (7. April 2012)

Jap war ein toller Tag und nicht zuviel los, immer schöne freie Fahrt. Bis auf den einen Unfall, wollte der über das Gap springen und hat es nicht geschafft ???


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (7. April 2012)

Mein Regenbogenfarbener Oberschenkel sagt, es war ein schöner Tag! 
Wart ihr noch lange da?


----------



## Arthur27 (7. April 2012)

Ne, haben nur noch 1 Abfahrt gemacht. Die Beine haben schon schlapp gemacht 

@ Rmfausi:
Da er noch gechlossen ist, sind wir ihn nicht gefahren


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2012)

Und es hat sich gelohnt noch ne RUnde zu drehen, wenn ich das Wetter heute seh

Morgen soll es ja wieder ein wenig Sonne geben und dann kann es mal wieder in Steileres Gelände gehen.

Na ein paar Runden war Stromberg aber schon ne coole Sache!

Sollten wir wiederholen! 

Morgen so ab 12:30 - 13:00 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2012)

Hi,

hier noch Links zu Ottweiler:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/04/02/dimb-flowtrail-ottweiler-und-stromberg/

http://www.ottweiler.de/tourismus/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=117&Itemid=120

Ist ein wenig weiter asl Stromber...


----------



## Micro767 (7. April 2012)

Wir sind gegen 16 Uhr in Stromberg losgefahren, nach 7 Abfahrten war ich dann aber auch fertig.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2012)

Hi,

hatt Ihr 7 Abfahrten? Wir hatten 5 oder 6??? Oder???


----------



## Arthur27 (7. April 2012)

Wir hatten 5 Abfahrten.

Also Ottweiler ist mir für ne "Tagestour" zu weit weg. Da ist man ja länger auf der Autobahn unterwegs als auf dem Trail 

Lasst uns da lieber ne Pfalztour planen, ist nur halb so weit und auch sehr spassig.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2012)

Hehe, ist ja dein Problem am Ende der Trailwelt zu leben!

OK, wir sollten mal wieder nach WErnetanne, ist dann Heimvorteil für dich.

Berfelden ist ja auch einen Ausflug wert und spassig!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (7. April 2012)

Ich bin auch dafür, dass der nächste Ausflug Wernertanne oder Beerfelden ist.
Wernertanne kann man auch eher spontan mit wenig Leuten machen, für Beerfelden wär´s cool, wenn wir wieder so ne große Runde an den Start kriegen!


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2012)

Hi,

seh ich eher umgekehrt: Beerfelden ist eh immer jemand unterwegs, Wernetanne sind die Russen aus dem Ort unterwegs und da ist es besser, wenn jemand das Material bewacht...

OK, keiner am Start morgen? Next Weekend Beerfelden?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (7. April 2012)

Is das etwa noch schlimmer in Mörfelden als ich dachte...?


----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2012)

Hi,

bei unserem ersten Besuch in Mörfelden haben uns die locals gewarnt nicht zu späth aleine zu fahren. Danach kam die Polizei und hat 3 Russen gesucht, die einen Überfall mit Messer begangen haben. Dir ist auch was geklaut worden...

Ich meine aber eher dass wir die Kamera mitnehmen können und einer den Kram immer bewacht. Zu dritt ist das ja fast Sinnfrei...
Ohne Kamera (DSLR) ist es aber bestimmt locker...

Wernetanne muss aber auch trocken sein. Bei pfützen für den Tables geht der Speed fast komplett weg...


Heute immer noch keiner am Start?

Mittwoch wahrscheinlich eine Runde ab Weinheim nach Schriesheim!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (8. April 2012)

Ja, mir sind auch Sachen geklaut worden. Außerdem hat drüben beim Lidl durchgehend die Alarmanlage gerappelt. Hätte mir wohl zu denken geben sollen...
Heute geht bei mir nix, morgen vormittag geh ich meinen farbigen Oberschenkel ne Runde spazieren fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (8. April 2012)

Danke an alle für die Info's zu Stromberg. Ich werde kommenden Samstag dort sein. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Deleted 222883 (10. April 2012)




----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2012)

Ich bin Mittwoch leider schon wieder raus  hab nen Physio Termin


----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2012)

Hi,

schönes Video! ... der Anlieger war aber auch der Hammer...

Jetzt regnet es und hoffen wir mal auf besser Wetter...


----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2012)

Ich bin auch am Do raus, baue die Dusche im Keller auf


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2012)

Na, scheint so als hättet ihr Spass gehabt Jungs

Bozen war auch wie immer top

War heute mittag noch mit Yo!achim ne Runde im Trocken bei uns fahren. Danke an die Jungs die den TM Trail hergerichtet haben

Gruss
chris


----------



## Arthur27 (11. April 2012)

@ Mr. Nice:
Wenn du vor 14 Uhr am TM warst, weiß ich wenigstens wer die frischen Reifenspuren gezogen hat 
War mit nem Kollegen dort. Der TM ist schön hergerichtet


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2012)

Hi,

Wetter sieht eher nach Sportstudio oder einer Runde am Freitag nach der Arbeit aus. Samstag soll es ja auch noch OK sein...

Freitag ab ca. 17:00 Uhr?

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2012)

Freitag hab ich wieder 1 Std. Thai Massage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (11. April 2012)

Freitag wär ich dabei.


----------



## ChrisChros (11. April 2012)

Ich theoretisch auch, allerdings hab ich die Gabel des Stinkys eingeschickt, müsste also mit dem dicken Hobel fahren....keine Ahnung ob ich da mithalten kann! Aber ich denke, dass ichs mal probiere


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. April 2012)

@Chef
Yiep, das sollten Yo!achim und ich gewesen sein

@LarsLipp
Schick mir mal bitte deine neue Handynr.!!

@Yo!achim
Du darfst aber nur mit, wenn du die NN runter wirfst!! 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Arthur27 (13. April 2012)

Moinsen, werde heute mittag auch ne runde am meli drehen. Starte aber schon gegen 14:30. Eventuell.fährt man sich ja später über den weg ;-)


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2012)

Hi,

bei mir ca. 7:00 Uhr an der Tennishalle. Wer mit am Start?


----------



## yo!achim (13. April 2012)

7:00 Uhr ? Ist mir etwas früh.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2012)

Hups,

habe eine Stunde vergessen: 17:00 Uhr... Oder bin ich schon fertig

Morgen start ab 11:00 in Fehle mit Micro. Enstprechend 11:15 ab Tennishalle


----------



## ChrisChros (13. April 2012)

Sers,

um 17 Uhr bin ich dabei!


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2012)

OK, dann gegen 17:00 Uhr an der Tennishalle! Gerne auch auf der anderen Seite!


----------



## driver.87 (13. April 2012)

Hi,

mal ne Frage zum Flowtrail Stromberg:

Hab mir jetzt schon einige Videos angeschaut - eigentlich alle tragen Fullface. Das ist aber nicht vorgeschrieben, oder?

In den Nutzungsbedinungen steht nur etwas von Helm, aber nicht explizit Fullface. Hat dazu jemand schon mal was gehört oder erlebt?

Wäre blöd, wenn man da hinfährt und dann kommt irgendjemand Offizielles und untersagt die Fahrt.

vg driver.87


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2012)

Hi,

es ist nur ein Helm vorgeschrieben und selbst das kontrolliert keiner. Aber bitte nur mit Helm fahren. Wäre schlecht wenn die Strecke wegen irgendwelchen Idioten verboten wird. Wir haben auch einen oben Ohne gesehen. Ob du nen FF aufziehst? Wie fährst du denn hier? Die Strecken um den Melibokus sind auf jeden Fall gefährlicher....

Ein Kollege hat aber nach der ersten Runde auch den FF aufgezogen. Einen Unfall mit Krankenwagen und sogar Hubschraubereinsatz gab es letzten Freitag aber auch in Stromberg. Muss jeder seblst entscheiden. Da ich nicht fahren kann muss ich mich schützen.

Wer ist denn morgen noch mit am Start??? 11:15 Tennishalle


----------



## driver.87 (13. April 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Mit Helm fahren ist sowieso klar. Würde mir jetzt aber halt nicht extra für den Flowtrail nen Fullface kaufen wollen.

Bis auf die Kicker beim Fuchstrail fahr ich hier eigentlich alles.

Wenn du aus 11:15 eine 13Uhr machen würdest, würde ich mich morgen mal anschließen. Bin allerdings im Tour/All Mountain- und nicht im Fullface-Bereich unterwegs ;-)


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2012)

Hi,

13:00 Uhr? Was machst du denn den ganzen morgen? 

Wir sind hier ja regelmäßig unterwegs, irgendwann passt die Zeit bestimmt mal. Ich hab mich an den FF gewöhnt und der gibt einem schon ein wenig Sicherheit. Mich hat es mal mit dem Kinn gegen eine Wurzel gehauen. Zum Glück mit FF. Ohne hätte das essen hinterher weniger Spass gemacht....
Die Kicker am Fuchstrail fahr ich auch nicht...

Bis demnächst


----------



## driver.87 (13. April 2012)

Hab noch nen Nebenjob, der mich Samstag-Vormittags beschäftigt. 

Ich schau auf jeden Fall, dass ich mal bei euch mitfahre. Dann muss der Nebenjob eben mal aussetzen ;-)

vg Sven


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2012)

In nächster Zeit wird es auch mal wieder ab und zu Runden am Sonntag oder unter der Woche geben. Aber Samstag ist schon ne gute Zeit zum radeln Was hast du denn für ein Radl?


----------



## oligie (14. April 2012)

Fährt jemand morgen?
Ich wollte keine lange Tour und eher ein zwei Strecken/Spots mehrfach fahren. Oder vll Beerfelden oder ich lass mich doch zu einer normalen Tour überreden?!
Gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (15. April 2012)

@LarsLipp:

Hab ein 100mm CC-Hardtail von Cube und ein 150mm Fully (Canyon Nerve AM).

Wohne unter der Woche nicht mehr in Bensheim, dafür komme ich noch recht regelmäßig am Wochenende nach Hause.

Bin die nächsten drei Wochenende schon verplant, aber ich habe fest vor, bei euch mal mitzukommen.

Vlatho Lenz hab ich schon öfters gesehen, weil sein Bike farblich so auffällig ist. Wahrscheinlich wart ihr auch dabei, denn FullFace fallen auch sofort auf. 

Also bis denne!


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2012)

OK,

dann bring dein AM mit! 

Wo bleibt der Sommer?


----------



## open-air (16. April 2012)

Hi,

@LarsLipp:
der wartet drauf, dass ich mit meiner Hütte fertig werde 

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (16. April 2012)

Kannst Du denn überhaupt noch radfahrn?


----------



## open-air (16. April 2012)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Kannst Du denn überhaupt noch radfahrn?


 Können  Ich habe doch Protektoren


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2012)




----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2012)

Hehe, viel verlernt hat er bestimmt nicht!
Und wahrscheinlich nen Bauerbeiterbauch zum abtrainieren.

Dann beieil dich mal, wir warten auf den Sommer. Ich war noch nicht mal am See zum paddeln...


----------



## open-air (16. April 2012)

Bin schon wieder aufm Sprung. Ich geb Gas, ich will Spaß.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. April 2012)

Und, welchen Sprung hast du mitgenommen???

Das Wetter is halt typisch April - ich denke, wir sind von den letzten Jahren schon zieml. verwöhnt....

Schauen wir mal, was die Tage machen.

@VlathoLenz
Was macht eigentl. eure neue Hütte?? Auch schon am werkeln??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (17. April 2012)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @VlathoLenz
> Was macht eigentl. eure neue Hütte?? Auch schon am werkeln??



Welche neue Hütte? There is none!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (18. April 2012)

Toter Mann wird ja immer besser, fast schon Stromberg


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2012)

aber für den wird es wohl nie eine Genehmigung geben


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2012)

Ich versuch Morgen kurz vor 11 Uhr in Fehle zu sein


----------



## LarsLipp (20. April 2012)

OKi,

also morgen 11:00 Uhr Tennishalle als zweiten Startpunkt.

Am 29.04 werden wir von der FIT Paintball spielen gehen. Kosten ca. 40 Euro pro Person. Wenn jemand Bock drauf hat haben wir noch das ein oder andere Plätzchen frei...


Bei gutem Wetter:
http://www.paintball-area-kandel.de/
Alternative 2: Indoor in Babenhausen
http://www.funsport-club.de/


----------



## Micro767 (21. April 2012)

Sche.. Wetter hier regnet es gerade wieder, wie vor ca 1 1/2 Std


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. April 2012)

Wegen dem Wetter erst mal ausgesetzt, vielleicht nachher ne runde


----------



## LarsLipp (21. April 2012)

So ein Mistwetter, na warrten wir mal noch ein wenig dynamisch ab....

Aber ab nächster Woche wird es ja endlich besser...


----------



## Micro767 (21. April 2012)

war toll das wir doch noch gefahren sind !


----------



## LarsLipp (21. April 2012)

Hehe,

erste Pause toter Mann: es regnet. Hat genau gepasst. Auch nur ein paar Minuten getröpfelt. Kurz vorm Meli ein zweiter Regenguss, na 20 Minuten sind wir dann bei Regen weiter. Oben am Meli Nebel, unten in Auerbach wieder tocken und Sonnenschein. In Fehle waren die Regenjacken wieder trocken...

April, geh zu Ende...

War aber ne schöne Runde


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2012)

wir fahren heute mal die Führther Runde, mal sehen wir die ist so als Tour


----------



## Micro767 (23. April 2012)

Als Tour war Fürth ganz o.k. und tatsächlich gibts einen Abschnitt mit Anliegern & Kickern allerdings nicht gerade im besten zustand, da wurde schon länger nichts mehr dran gemacht.

Morgen gibts warscheinlich eine Feierabend Runde ab Weinheim nur die Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest


----------



## Micro767 (23. April 2012)

16:45 am Wasserturm gegenüber dem Bahnhof (Freudenberg)


----------



## LarsLipp (23. April 2012)

Hi,

Avec Moi! Und wir treffen uns schon in der MIpa zur Streckenbesprechunng


----------



## rmfausi (23. April 2012)

Macht ihr am Freitag auch wieder eine Feierabendrunde? Ich wollte mal wieder vorbeischauen. Wir können auch bei mir fahren. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (23. April 2012)

Freitag scheuche ich meine Holde irgend einen Buckel hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (23. April 2012)

Hi,

schauen wir mal was am Freitag geht, ich muss mal sehen, wie lange ich arbeite und was es für Wetter gibt: Ich will an den See!!!!

Hoffentlich ist es morgen trocken!


----------



## Micro767 (25. April 2012)

Schee war es gestern, nur so platt war ich schon lange nicht mehr oder die Zwei waren einfach nur mehr als ne Nr besser als ich ....


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2012)

Hi,

wird schon wieder, das nächste mal machst du die Führung. Aber Eichelberg war schon ein Anstieg. Das nächste mal bitte mehr Trails


----------



## Andre1311 (25. April 2012)

Das nächste mal gehts wieder zum Weißen Stein...

Da ist es nicht so steil...


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2012)

Bergauf oder Bergab???

Wenn das Wetter passt gibt es hinterher auch gleich wieder die Kalorien drauf!


----------



## Andre1311 (25. April 2012)

Bergauf natürlich....

Von mit aus danach in Weinheimer Brauerei.


----------



## rmfausi (26. April 2012)

Ist morgen von euch jemand unterwegs? Wetter soll auch halten, wie siehts aus?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (26. April 2012)

Ich nicht morgen gibt's ne runde mit der Holden


----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2012)

Hi,

noch keine Ahnung. Wenn dann nach Feierabend. Dann aber zu Hause. Vieleicht auch mal ne Runde mit den Inlinern. Habe mich ja zum Hockenheim Ring angemeldet und sollte vorab mal na Runde drehen... Will die Runde mal unter 10 Minuten fahren...

Ansonsten Samstag dann ab 11:00 Uhr wieder ne Runde. Und dann ist Badesaison eröffnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (27. April 2012)

Hi LarsLipp,
morgen um 11.00 Uhr am Rathaus in Bensheim? Bin dabei. Wenns ein anderer Treffpunkt wird sag Bescheid. Ich würde gerne wieder um 16.00 Uhr zu Hause sein, wenns zur Tourenplanung passt. Morgen mit Schaltung, ich muss erst meinen bestellten HT Rahmen bekommen dann wieder ohne Schaltung. Das wird aber noch dauern, alles weitere morgen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (27. April 2012)

Morgen bin ich auch wieder dabei, warte noch immer auf meine Holde


----------



## LarsLipp (27. April 2012)

OK,


RM & Micro und ich starten dann ab Fehle.

Jup, erstes Besäufniss mit den Nachbarn auf der Strasse. Der Sommer kommt...

Und morgen radeln wir ne Runde.!


----------



## rmfausi (28. April 2012)

Hi Lars u. Micro,
war eine tolle Tour heute wieder, der Sommer kann kommen . Am Freitag geht auch klar. Ich würde eine Klosterrunde vorschlagen mit netter Terasse, das lädt zur Pause ein. Ist dann so auf der halben Feierabendrunde, wie wärs? Gruß rmfausi. 


Happy Biking


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (28. April 2012)

War auch mal das gute Wetter nutzen und hab ne schöne Runde gedreht.
Aber mal eine Frage, wer hat diese Mördersprünge beim TM gestaltet? 

Grüße, Ben


----------



## Micro767 (28. April 2012)

Ja war o.k. Und mit mehr Wasser in der Trinkblase .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. April 2012)

Hi,

@Ginsterbusch: keine Ahung, aber wo ist die Landung? Bist du den gesprungen? Ich denke es war keiner aus dieser Runde hier.

Man war das ein Wetter gestern: Habe den Neo am See gar nicht gebraucht. Wasser hat locker schon 16 - 17°  Bei dem Sonnenschein war das noch ne schöne Erfrischung! 

Wie schaut es denn mit einer Tour am Dienstag aus? OK, ich denke Meli fällt da eher aus bei der Mailagenwanderung...


----------



## oligie (30. April 2012)

Wie sieht es heute mit einer Feierabendrunde aus?


----------



## Micro767 (30. April 2012)

muss zum Zahnarzt


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2012)

Hi,

eventuell ne Runde mit den Inlinern. Passt hier bestimmt nicht.

Wie schaut es denn morgen aus? Wernetanne wäre ja auch mal wieder ne Runde wert? Bin aber eher für ne local Tour. Eventuell mal Richtung Krehberg...


----------



## Micro767 (30. April 2012)

Nur so am Rande, ohne nach Feierabend zu radeln komm ich heute gar nicht nach Hause.  Bin mit dem Rad im Büro


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2012)

Streber! 

Wenn es ja durch die Berge ging, das wäre mir aber zu hefitg ne 1200hm Tour zur Arbeit...


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2012)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn aus? Jemand mit am Start? (1.05.)???

Juhuu, Bali gebucht!


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2012)

Flachland mit der Holden


----------



## codit (1. Mai 2012)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> War auch mal das gute Wetter nutzen und hab ne schöne Runde gedreht.
> Aber mal eine Frage, wer hat diese Mördersprünge beim TM gestaltet?
> 
> Grüße, Ben


 
Was derzeit am TM passiert, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Ist schliesslich
ein auch von Nicht-MTBlern recht gerne genutzter Pfad. Zu grosse
Bauwerke sind dort irgendwie unangebracht. Speziell der (Ein-) Sprung
von links nach dem etablierten Anlieger (danke dafuer SRX-Prinz!)
ist sogar hirnlos. Mir scheint, da will jemand eine neue Linie
auf Kosten des vorhandenen Pfads einrichten . Ich bitte Euch,
die bauenden Kiddies bei Antreffen auf die Situation anzusprechen.
Werde ich auch tun.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (1. Mai 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Was derzeit am TM passiert, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Ist schliesslich
> ein auch von Nicht-MTBlern recht gerne genutzter Pfad. Zu grosse
> Bauwerke sind dort irgendwie unangebracht. Speziell der (Ein-) Sprung
> von links nach dem etablierten Anlieger (danke dafuer SRX-Prinz!)
> ...



Genauso sehe ich das auch, daher hab ich ja auch gefragt, da die Sprünge relativ gut gebaut aussehen und nicht wie von kleinen Kiddies zusammengeschustert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. Mai 2012)

Freitag 16:30 in Schriesheim am Faß  Ziel ist der Weisse Stein


----------



## rmfausi (2. Mai 2012)

Hi Micro,
wie war das Fahrtechniktraining mit Fabian? Kennt ihr nur den Weg am Weissen Stein vorne runter über den Steinbruch oder auch noch andere z.B. Richtung Ziegelhausen? 

Bis am Freitag, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Micro767 (2. Mai 2012)

Fahrtechnik war gut, Fabian echt klasse !
Recht felxibel nur hatte ich mir mehr Rrichtung Enduro 2 erhofft, obwohl ich die Basic-Wiederholungen auch brauchen konnte.

WS ich kenn auch eine oder 2 Abfahrten Richtung Ziegelhausen und erst letztens haben wir den Trail Richtung ...burg nicht zur Stahlenburg zu der kleinen Ruine die so schön restauriert wurde


----------



## SRX-Prinz (2. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich habe mit dem Jungen Mann gesprochen und ihm den Link geschickt, er wird darüber nachdenken. Ich habe das neue Ding noch nicht gesehen werde aber mal die Tage hinlaufen ( bin krank ). Ich finde das der Anlieger mehr als ausreichend ist und werde weiterhin nur kleine mods vornehmen.
Vielleicht sollten sich die Jungen Wilden auf Kuralp austoben.
SRX-Prinz


----------



## codit (3. Mai 2012)

@ginsterbusch:
Vom Hirnniveau her muessen es ganz kleine Kiddies sein. Schau Dir mal die Aushubgrube direkt neben
der unteren Rampe an. Das ist uebelster Umweltfrevel, auf Gelände in Fremdbesitz gehoert sich sowas
einfach nicht.

@SRX-Prinz:
Die Erbauer haben schon schwer am Rueckbau gearbeitet. Oder warst das alles Du?


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2012)

Hi,

morgen 16:30 Fass in Schriesheim. Auto ist gepackt, es kann losgehen!

Mal sehen wie das Wetter am Weekend wird, soll ja leider regnen...


----------



## Micro767 (4. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich hab ich nix vergessen 

@LarsLipp hast Du die Bremsbeläge für mich ? 
Nicht das ich unterwegs bremsen möchte


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn morgen mit ner Runde aus? Ich denke ich kann so ab 18:00 Uhr in Fehle starten.... Sieht ja trocken aus!


----------



## jan84 (6. Mai 2012)

Fehle ist was/wo ? Morgen könnte passen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (6. Mai 2012)

Gemeint ist Fehlheim bei Bensheim.

Ein gut zu erreichender Treffpunkt ist auch die Tennishalle in Bensheim/Auerbach an der Kreuzung Berliner Ring / Saarstrasse.
Von der A5 Abfahrt "Zwingenberg" kommt man direkt auf den Berliner Ring, dann sind nur noch wenige Hundert Meter bis zur Tenishalle.

Schade, kommende Woche klappts bei mir nicht. Warte noch auf ein paar Ersatzteile für mein Bike


----------



## jan84 (6. Mai 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Gemeint ist Fehlheim bei Bensheim.
> 
> Ein gut zu erreichender Treffpunkt ist auch die Tennishalle in Bensheim/Auerbach an der Kreuzung Berliner Ring / Saarstrasse.
> Von der A5 Abfahrt "Zwingenberg" kommt man direkt auf den Berliner Ring, dann sind nur noch wenige Hundert Meter bis zur Tenishalle.
> ...



Bzgl. morgen bin ich morgen nachmittag gegen 15 Uhr schlauer ob 18 Uhr klappt. Würde mich hier dann einfach nochmal melden, fürn Treffpunkt bräuchte ich im besten Fall einfach ne Navi-taugliche Adresse. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Mai 2012)

Hi Jan,

ich schaue dann noch mal rein. Adresse & Mobil Nr per PN. Kanntest du den Thread hier nicht??


----------



## jan84 (8. Mai 2012)

Habs gestern erst spät aussm Büro geschafft. Nein der Thread war mir neu .


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2012)

Hi Jan,

wilkommen hier: normalerweise kennen den Thread hier recht viele...
Hab dann Gestern den Rasen gemäht und ein wenig Holz gesägt...

Eventuell dreh ich heute mal eine Runde, mal sehen ob ich in die Gänge komm. Samstag morgen fahren wir auf jedenn Fall!


----------



## jan84 (8. Mai 2012)

Fahre morgen "leider" annen Tegernsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2012)

Hi,

na dann erstmal viel Spass

Wie schaut es denn beim Rest der Mannschaft aus? Freitag oder Samstag?


----------



## ChrisChros (9. Mai 2012)

Guude!

freitag bin ich auf der kuralpe bauen, samstag wäre ich evtl für eine runde zu haben, sonntag ist beerfelden/wildbad geplant


----------



## Micro767 (9. Mai 2012)

z.Z. kein Fully & keine Zeit


----------



## Arthur27 (9. Mai 2012)

Bei mir wirds diese Woche wohl nix. Ersatzteile fürs Bike sind noch nicht da und zeitlich bin ich auch recht eingespannt


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2012)

Micro767 schrieb:


> z.Z. kein Fully & keine Zeit



Wie kein Fully, was ist denn mit deinem Radl???

Samstag steht dann wohl? Sonntag wird es ja auch trocken. Samstag dann nach Ende des Regens.


----------



## Micro767 (10. Mai 2012)

Inspektion, brauch ne neue Kette, Ritzelpacket und warscheinlich ein oder gar 2 Kettenblätter, es knarzt etwas wohl der Sattel

und da es über Pfingsten weg geht mit dem Rad, lass ich das alles lieber machen


----------



## rmfausi (10. Mai 2012)

Sorry Micro,
das würde ich jedenfalls selbermachen, ist 'ne Affäre von max. 20min. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## driver.87 (11. Mai 2012)

codit schrieb:


> @ginsterbusch:
> Vom Hirnniveau her muessen es ganz kleine Kiddies sein. Schau Dir mal die Aushubgrube direkt neben
> der unteren Rampe an. Das ist uebelster Umweltfrevel, auf Gelände in Fremdbesitz gehoert sich sowas
> einfach nicht.
> ...



Naja also auch wenn man nicht mit allem einverstanden sein muss, was andere MTB-Kollegen so machen - wenn wir jetzt anfangen, die Bauwerke anderer kaputt zu machen, ist das das Ende vom Zusammenhalt von uns Bikern. Und den brauchen wir bei der großen Opposition (Forstamt, Wanderer, Reiter etc.) ganz dringend.

Der Rückbau sollte dann richtigerweise auch vom "Bauträger" selbst bewältigt werden. 

Btw. ist auf jeden Fall eine kreative Streckenführung. Konnte heute leider nur noch die Reste begutachten, aber Kompliment für das Vorstellungsvermögen. Ich sehe da immer nur Wald. 

An sich bin ich der Meinung, man sollten den Förster nicht noch weiter reizen, sonst wird es den TM-Trail bald gar nicht mehr geben. Mich wundert eh, dass der (geile) Anlieger schon so lange exististiert. Andererseits hätten 3 Lines schon was und wenn man eine Art legalen Stromberg-Flowtrail bei uns etablieren wollte, würde sich die Abfahrt bis zum Hochstädter Ex-Mamoritwerk am ehsten anbieten.

Naja auf jeden Fall muss der TM Trail bestehen bleiben incl. des Anliegers und der 2 Sprünge. Ich denke, das schafft man am besten, wenn man sich jetzt etwas zurückhält und das schon Bestehende pflegt.
Wobei ein dezenter Sprung im unteren Bereich schon noch nett wäre, aber just my 2 cents. 

PS @SRX-Prinz: Der Anlieger kurz vor dem Marmoit-Werk bräuchte mal eine Auffrischung. Würde auch meine Arbeitsleistung zur Verfügung stellen, hab es nicht weit ;-)


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2012)

HI,

wie schaut es denn am Donnerstag mit einer Runde aus? Zeitlich bin ich da felxibel...


----------



## Arthur27 (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn es morgen trocken bleibt, bin ich dabei !

Was hälst du von 11 Uhr an der Tennishalle ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,

klingt OK, du kannst aber auch zu mir kommen, da die Parksitiation da nicht optimal ist...

Ich sende dir mal noch meine Tel.Nr. per PN zu...

Gruß


----------



## Arthur27 (16. Mai 2012)

Ok, dann komm ich direkt zu dir.
Bis morgen


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2012)

Hi,

so dann wird das heute eine 3er Trek Runde


----------



## codit (17. Mai 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Naja also auch wenn man nicht mit allem einverstanden sein muss, was andere MTB-Kollegen so machen - wenn wir jetzt anfangen, die Bauwerke anderer kaputt zu machen, ist das das Ende vom Zusammenhalt von uns Bikern. Und den brauchen wir bei der großen Opposition (Forstamt, Wanderer, Reiter etc.) ganz dringend.
> 
> Der Rückbau sollte dann richtigerweise auch vom "Bauträger" selbst bewältigt werden.
> 
> Btw. ist auf jeden Fall eine kreative Streckenführung. Konnte heute leider nur noch die Reste begutachten, aber Kompliment für das Vorstellungsvermögen. Ich sehe da immer nur Wald.


 
Na ja, das sehe ich ganz anders. Auf einem frequentierten (Fuessgaenger, Reiter, wir)
Pfad sind binnen 3 Tagen 3 Bauwerke enstanden. 1. Sprung ueber den Anlieger auf den Pfad, das ganze nach oben ohne Einsichtmoeglichkeit fuer den Springenden, mehr als dumm! Der 2. Sprung auf den Pfad als Grossbauwerk mit wenig Einsichtmoeglichkeit fuer den Nutzer ist dikussionswuerdig. Der 3. untere Sprung ansich o.k. aber Material aus einer Grube direkt daneben (> 1cbm) --> Umweltfrevel.

Ich sehe einfach die Gefahr, dass langjaehrig tolerierte Spots durch derartiges
unplatziertes Bauen kaputt gemacht werden! Am Teilabriss war ich nicht beteiligt,
haette aber mittlerweile dort auch keine Hemmungen mehr.

codit


----------



## SRX-Prinz (18. Mai 2012)

Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung Codit, was zu viel ist ist zuviel und direkt neben einem Sprung ein derart großes Loch zu graben kann ich auch nicht für gut heißen.
Wir sollten die "Jungen Wilden" mit der alten "Fuchstrailgang" bekannt machen und die Spünge dort etwas entschärfen und alle haben was davon!?


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Mai 2012)

@LarsLipp
Joachim hat sich bisher noch nicht bei mir gemeldet... Würde daher morgen früh bei dir durchklingeln.Lass uns aber so 10.30 Uhr anvisieren.
Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wie schaut es morgen mit ner Runde aus? Start 10:30 - 11:00 Uhr.

Beim bauen im Wald sollte es nicht übertrieben werden. Waren das die Jungs mit den DH'lern? Sind noch etwas jünger.

WEnn mann die Strecke vom Meli im Moment betrachtet: total vollgeräumt. Ist aber noch alles fahrbar, wenn auch langsamer. Da haben sich ein paar Leute mal etwas mühe gemacht...

Eventuell braucht es da mal eine komplett neue Streckenführung, damit die einsehen: es hat keinen Sinn: wir sind und bleiben hier


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Mai 2012)

Das sind nicht irgendwelche Leute am Meli sondern das ist der Forst!!


----------



## driver.87 (18. Mai 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Na ja, das sehe ich ganz anders. Auf einem frequentierten (Fuessgaenger, Reiter, wir)
> Pfad sind binnen 3 Tagen 3 Bauwerke enstanden. 1. Sprung ueber den Anlieger auf den Pfad, das ganze nach oben ohne Einsichtmoeglichkeit fuer den Springenden, mehr als dumm! Der 2. Sprung auf den Pfad als Grossbauwerk mit wenig Einsichtmoeglichkeit fuer den Nutzer ist dikussionswuerdig. Der 3. untere Sprung ansich o.k. aber Material aus einer Grube direkt daneben (> 1cbm) --> Umweltfrevel.
> 
> Ich sehe einfach die Gefahr, dass langjaehrig tolerierte Spots durch derartiges
> ...



Ich finde soweit sind wir gar nicht auseinander. 

Per se finde ich Bauwerke ok, wenn sie nicht wie beim TM eine Vollsperrung des Trails provozieren. Dass dort jemand nicht nachgedacht hat, bedarf keiner Diskussion. 

Ich bin jedoch auch ganz klar der Meinung, dass man den MTB-Sport nur mit einer starken Geminschaft voranbringen kann. Wenn sich die einzelnen Richtungen (CC´ler, Tourer, DH´ler etc.) jetzt gegenseitig "bekämpfen", spielt das nur den zahlreichen MTB-Gegnern in die Hände.

Und von denen gibt es leider genug. Letzte Woche hab ich die linke Falllinie freigeräumt, die war fast bis zum Anfang der Zwingenberger-Rinne in regelmäßigen Abständen mit Ästen blockiert.
Heute dann der Höhepunkt: Teile der offiziellen (!!) MTB-Strecke nördliche Bergstraße waren ebenfalls zugeworfen. Wie frustriert können Menschen sein?? 

Daher mal ein Appell auch an alle Mitlesenden: Wenn ihr solche Idioten seht, auf jeden Fall ansprechen und zur Rede stellen. Vielleicht kann am sie überzeugen, dass der Wald für alle da ist, vielleicht führt auch das "ertappt werden" zu einer Besserung. Man sollte zeigen, dass wir eine starke Gemeinschaft sind, dann verlieren solche Leute auch irgendwann die Lust oder Motivation. 

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (18. Mai 2012)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Das sind nicht irgendwelche Leute am Meli sondern das ist der Forst!!



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Denn das waren bei mir alles kleiner Äste bis Stämme. Der Forst geht nicht so dilettantisch vor, sondern der räumt da gleich richtige Bäume in den Weg. Gut zu sehen bei einem Abschnitt am Commoder Weg. Was da in letzter Zeit so alles rumliegt, sieht mir mehr  nach frustrierten, kleinen, armseligen Wanderlein aus.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (18. Mai 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Denn das waren bei mir alles kleiner Äste bis Stämme. Der Forst geht nicht so dilettantisch vor, sondern der räumt da gleich richtige Bäume in den Weg. Gut zu sehen bei einem Abschnitt am Commoder Weg. Was da in letzter Zeit so alles rumliegt, sieht mir mehr  nach frustrierten, kleinen, armseligen Wanderlein aus.



Ich glaube der Herr Nice meinte den Abriss der Rinne...


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2012)

EGAL

Radeln morgen.

Aber wenn es zu Arg wird, dann reagiert der Waldschrat auf jedenn Fall: von daher keine riesen Löscher buddeln und den Wald etwas schonen!


----------



## rmfausi (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle,
wie sieht es bei euch am Donnerstag aus? Habt ihr Lust wieder eine Feierabendrunde am Weissen Stein zu fahren? Ich würde vorschlagen 16.30 Uhr am Fass in Schriesheim, Tourende diesesmal vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Dann lieber noch einen Absacker in Schriese trinken.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2012)

Hi,

bei mir eher nicht. Fahre am Freitag in Urlaub und gehe evtl noch in Bensheim in den Sport. Eventuell noch am Mittwoch eine RUnde in Bensheim, aber wenn es richtig warm wird geh ich eher noch paddeln am See

Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2012)

Wir fahren Morgen nach Lenggris für ein paar Tage, André fährt heute schon vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wo wart Ihr denn am Wochenende? Na dann mal viel Spass, wir sehen uns dann mal wieder in 3 Wochen...

Die Urlaubszeit beginnt


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

Donnerstag war ich alleine auf Tour 48km 1450hm, dachte mir bevor ich wieder nur alleine hinterher radle, kann ich auch gleich alleine los ziehen.

Samstag waren ich mit meiner Holden auf der Odenwald Tour in Mömlingen 31km 840hm oder so.

Sonntag war eine Konfirmation


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2012)

Schönen Urlaub und Gruß an Deine Holde !  ! !


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2012)

Hi Micro,

nach meinem Urlaub radelst du bestimmt vorne weg! Bin dann ja ein paar Tage nicht auf dem Radl. Grüße auch deine Holde!


----------



## codit (22. Mai 2012)

Der Anlieger am TM ist leider Geschichte. Muss Heute passiert sein, die Werkzeugspuren waren
ganz frisch. Zusaetzlich war der Pfad mit viel Aufwand weitgehend "verstockt", alles wieder
freigeraeumt.


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2012)

Hu,

kannich ja fast nicht glauben.  Na ich werde das erst wieder in 3 Wochen sehen. Mir ist es ein wenig in den Rücken gefahren (ich glaub Yoga ist doch nicht gesund..) da werde ich vor dem Urlaub nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## Arthur27 (22. Mai 2012)

So ein Mist, der war echt toll 
@ Codit: Danke fürs freiräumen, aber ich denke dass der Trail in kurzer Zeit wieder mit Stöcken und Stämmen zugelegt sein wird.
Die "Fallinie" am Melibokus wurde auch arg zugelegt. Egal wer das macht, die haben anscheinend einen ordentlichen Hass auf die Biker.

Auf der anderen Seite tut sich scheinbar nichts in Richtung einer legalen Lösung, Stichwort "Flowtrail".
Einfach nur schade ... Fakt ist aber, dass ich mich von Stöckenleger nicht davon abbringen lasse meine Runden im Wald zu drehen.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (22. Mai 2012)

War heute auch am TM unterwegs. Sieht leider wirklich ganz schön traurig aus...
Auf dem Heimweg bin ich dann durch die Ex-Rinne. Die is ja wirklich auch dem Erdboden gleichgemacht. Zu allem Überfluss hab ich mich dann auch noch ordentlich lang gemacht und bin 3 Meter runter rücklings in nen Maschendrahtzaun rein. Protektoren sei Dank ohne nennenswerte Blessuren. Zur Dokumentation natürlich gleich fotografiert 







Da oben sieht man den Lenker vom Rad, da unten lag ich... Echt ordentlich Glück gehabt!


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2012)

Hi,

schön das nix passiert ist: wo war das denn?

Dis Stöckchen sollten wir als baumaterial sammeln. Dann können wir uns sogar bedanken...

Ich lass mich auch nicht aufhalten. Eventuell benötigt es einfach alternative linien, dann hat der stöckchenleger mehr zu tun...

Rinne werden die Kids bestimmt wieder aufbauen. Das Material ist ja noch vorhanden und recht locker...


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (23. Mai 2012)

Das is am Ende des Rinne-Parallel-Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. Mai 2012)

War gestern Abend am TM. Der Anlieger ist Geschicht


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2012)

Hi,

oh mann, das war der beste Anlieger im Umkreis. Ist das material weit verteilt? Da scheint der Forst ja im Moment überl zu wüten.

Wurde jetzt auch die Rinne II angegriffen? Da wurde ja auch viel Arbeit investiert. Es müssen mehr Lines in den Wald, man darf gar nicht sehen, was die aktuelle Linie ist.

Hoffentlich hat da nur einer Urlaub und wütet sich aus, ich glaub es aber selbst nicht. Wir können ja nicht jedes Wochenende an den Flow Trail fahren...


----------



## driver.87 (25. Mai 2012)

irgendwie ist das schon komisch - alle Wege schmeißen se derzeit zu und das größte aller Bauwerke (m.M der Fuchstrail) bleibt verschont. Vielleicht muss man größer und höher bauen, dann ist es denen zu mühsam, irgendwas kaputt zu machen.

Weiß jemand, wie die Fallline derzeit aussieht?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (28. Mai 2012)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## driver.87 (28. Mai 2012)

Bist wahrscheinlich schon unterwegs, oder?

Würde heute noch ne Runde fahren wollen, allerdings max. 2std.

vg


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (28. Mai 2012)

Ja, sorry, war schon unterwegs.
War am TM und dann auf´m Meli. Die Abfahrt hat allerdings kaum Spass gemacht. Alle 15-20 Meter lagen Stöcke und Steine 

Ich hab alles weitgehend weg geräumt, aber ich empfehle die kommenden Tage einfach ein bißchen Vorsicht. Da scheint ja gerade massiv jemand zu versuchen den Bikern den Spass zu verderben. Augen auf!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (3. Juni 2012)

Regnet gerade nicht, ich geh mal ne Runde drehen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juni 2012)

Und die Runde trocken beendet??

Ich wäre die Tage auch mal wieder mit am Start... Hab näml. 4 Wochen Elternzeit

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (3. Juni 2012)

Schon wieder? Neues Kind oder was? 

Ich hab die Runde nicht mal trocken angefangen. Bis ich fertig umgezogen war regnete es schon wieder. Ich sah aus wie ein Schwein, als ich wieder zu Hause war. Hat aber trotzdem Fez gemacht.
Unterwegs bin ich vermutlich erst wieder nächstes Wochenende. Ich kann dann ja ma Bescheid sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juni 2012)

Yiep, schon wieder 

Nächstes We. steht mal wieder ne Hochzeit an -  ist aber zum Glück die letzte für dieses Jahr....

Bin also daher raus da diese in der Nähe von Bonn ist. Wie schaut´s aberr mit nem N8tride die Tage wenn`s trocken ist aus??

Start gegen 20.00 Uhr??

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (3. Juni 2012)

Wann ?


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juni 2012)

Hi Leutz !

bin raus bis min Sonntag, wir fahren ne Mehrtages Tour mit den Trekking Rädern


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (4. Juni 2012)

Nightride klingt gut! Mittwoch oder Donnerstag könnte gehen, wenn die Schwiegermutter da ist um das schlafende Kind zu hüten. Das check ich mal und sag Bescheid.


----------



## 2speed2slow (5. Juni 2012)

gude die herren und die damen,,

war die letzten 3 tage am meli unterwegs,, hat kein SPASS gemacht  
fallline ist jeden morgen mit stämmen und steinen,, zu geworfen,,

habe alles frei geräumt,, sollten doch ne alternative anlegen gruss


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (5. Juni 2012)

Wir können auch einfach mal ohne Bikes auf den Meli wandern und uns auf die Lauer legen. Für das was wir mit den Blockierern dann machen sollten hinterlasse ich jetzt mal keine schriftlichen Beweise. Aber ich persönlich finde es ok Hinterhältigkeit mit Hinterhältigkeit zu bestrafen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (5. Juni 2012)

da möchte ich dabei sein  
war letzte woche zweimal recht knappt und nur durch glück das sich niemand ernsthaft wehgetan hat!


----------



## driver.87 (5. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich geht es nicht noch einen Schritt weiter und es fängt mit Aushub oder sogar gespannten Drähten an.

Wenn es tatsächlich der Forst ist, meint ihr nicht, man könnte mal ein Gespräch anberaumen?


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juni 2012)

Mit Aushub oder gespannten Draht ist derjenige fällig wegen versuchter Körperverletzung oder schlimmeren. Ihn dann zu erwischen und ein Exempel ... Ab zur Polizei und Anzeige erstatten. Zur Zeit ist wohl wieder so einer an den Isar Trails unterwegs.


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juni 2012)

Heute ist von der DIMB IG Odenwald ein Treffen, da könnte das mal zum Thema gemacht werden !


----------



## Intro (5. Juni 2012)

ich bin am langen wochenende einen Kollegen besuchen , der in Alsbach wohnt 

wir wollten mal den Melibokus besteigen und ich dachte mir kann einer vielleicht ne GPS-Track einer coolen abfahrt schicken , oder beschreiben ?


gruß chris


----------



## 2speed2slow (6. Juni 2012)

guten morgen,, 

der forst hat die ZW-rinne platt gemacht,, mit stöcken und stämmen die einer allein bzw. zu zweit heben und uff de weg schmeissen kann gibt sich der forst nett ab,, der ist für grobe sachen zuständig,,

es gibt ja mehr wege nach Rom,,  lasst uns zusammen 2 alternativen suchen im oberen teil ab der mitte kann mann ehe 2-4 alternativen fahren,,

gruss 

Ps. IG Blindschleich


----------



## driver.87 (6. Juni 2012)

Alles etwas komisch....denn da wird doch keiner jeden Tag extra hochmaschieren, um dann die Trails zu zuschmeißen. Es sei denn, da fährt jemand mit dem Auto hoch. Also vielleicht mal schauen, was da so mitten im Wald rumstehen könnte.

Und Jogger, die da durchaus alle 2 Tage unterwegs sind, wollen wohl eher ihrem Sport nachgehen. Denn das kostet ja ne Menge Zeit, die beim Joggen verloren geht.

Ich würde eher versuchen wollen, den Kreis der Verdächtigen einzugrenzen. Forst kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, denn der wird dafür keine Zeit haben und wenn er Aktionen startet, dann in großem Rahmen. Der Pächter von dieser Gipfel-Spelunke auch nicht, denn der verdient an uns.
Bleiben vielleicht irgendwelche Wandervereine?
Für eine einzige Person ist das schon viel Arbeit...anderereits haben Rentner leider viel viel Zeit.


----------



## codit (7. Juni 2012)

Ja ich kann Euren Aerger verstehen. Idioten gibt es aber leider auch auf Seiten von uns Bergradfahrern.
Gestern auf einem allseits bekannten und beliebten Pfad am Felsberg ganz frisch:



Das ganze mittig auf markiertem und auch von Fussgaengern hochfrequentiertem Weg. Solche Fallgruben hats da uebrigens noch mehr.
Der Baumeister scheint in Anbetracht seiner Signatur derselbe wie am TM zu sein. Nein dieser
Mensch kennt keine Gnade und hat daher auch in keiner Weise meine Toleranz verdient. Er betreibt
mit Sicherheit nicht dasselbe Hobby wie ich.
Und wenn wir uns das naechste Mal sehen, gibt es Aerger, aber ernsthaften und ganz ohne Gewalt!

codit


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich das hier alles so lese - stimme dir codit da voll und ganz zu-, dann gehe ich morgem doch viel. lieber RR fahren

Man, man, man.......!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Juni 2012)

Ich gehe morgen mal wieder in der gegend radfahren, halte die augen offen, wirklich eine unverschämtheit sowas! ich würde den verursacher zu gern treffen! (ebenfalls keine gewaltanwenung!!!, dann würden ich mich auf das gleiche niveau herablassen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (8. Juni 2012)

Kollege Aushub und Kollege Trail-Zuwerfer müssten sich mal treffen! Die beiden vernichten sich dann gegenseitig und wir haben wieder Ruhe


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juni 2012)

Hi,

bin auch wieder im Lande und will heute Abend ne Runde drehen.

Der Zuwerfer ist mal definitiv nicht vom Forst, da haben die Vorredner recht: die machen es richtig massiv zu. (OK, gibt immer neues Baumaterial...

Die Trauls werden halt statt mit S2 mit S3 beschildert und dann passt es wieder. 

Ich bin auch dafür ein zwei weitere alternative Abfahren zu installieren. Dann sieht derjenige, dass es sinnlos ist.

Alternativ fahrne wir mal 2 Wochen vollgas die Waldweger bergab...


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Juni 2012)

@LarsLipp
Mensch, das hast du aber echt tolles Wetter vom Atlantik mitgebracht

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juni 2012)

Jo,

wird heute nix mit radeln: Wird dann entsprechend hart am Wochenende in den Bergen. Scratch Meeting!


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juni 2012)

Heute ginge hier: mit dem Rad rauf aber mit dem Schlauchboot bergab


----------



## driver.87 (11. Juni 2012)

Am Samstag war die Falllinie übrigens ganz sauber, lag nichts rum. 

Wenn wir die gleiche meinen.


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juni 2012)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn heute mit einer Runde aus? Oder & morgen?


----------



## 2speed2slow (12. Juni 2012)

gudde,, so an alle,, DIE am melibokus,, nicht WALDAUTOBAHN fahren,, die WALDNAZIS waren jetzt auch auf meiner schleich,, weiss ja nett WER von euch auch gern mal en DOUBEL springt und anlieger fährt,, 

DER könnte sich mal bei mir melden,, zwegs neu bau wieder AUFBAU,, und suche nach na neuen LINE,, bitte nur KEINE WALDAUTOBAHN,,

ich bin einfach gefrustet 

ps. die ndlb-mtb sollte ins feld verlegt werden,, da sind auch schlaglöcher bodenwellen und kleine hügel wenn man genug runden fährt bekommt man auch 1100 m zusammen,,


----------



## open-air (12. Juni 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie schaut es denn heute mit einer Runde aus? Oder & morgen?



Hi,
es ist naß und ich komme jetzt erst aus der Firma.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. Juni 2012)

@ Open Air: willkommen zurück! Du lebst und kannst noch radeln?
Hoffe der Umzug hat geklappt und du richst nicht so streng... (Insiderinformationen) Dusche fertig?


----------



## open-air (13. Juni 2012)

Der Umzug ist durch und die Altlast abgeworfen.
Es gibt im Haus tatsächhlich fließendes Wasser und die Kellerdusche ist fertig.
Das Bad läßt noch auf sich warten.
Am WE gehts in die Pfalz. Mann ich hätte ja gerne noch vorher ausprobiert ob ich überhaupt noch fahren kann oder ob ich nun wieder mit Bauchplatschern und blauen Flecken rechnen muß.
Gruß
open-air


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (13. Juni 2012)

Nimm ne Kamera mit, ich will sehen, wie Du Fahrrad fahren lernst!


----------



## Micro767 (13. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade die Fotos eingepackt


----------



## open-air (13. Juni 2012)




----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2012)

Jemand Sonntag nachmittag ab ca 14:30 für ein paar Auf-/Abfahrten am Meli zu haben?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (15. Juni 2012)

Klingt gut, ich wär dabei


----------



## Arthur27 (15. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand spontan morgen von 14 - 16 Uhr Lust auf ne Session in Wernertanne ? Hab leider nicht mehr Zeit, daher lohnt sich keine grosse Tour.


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Sonntag klingt gut, geht auch schon früher?

Samstag radel ich aber auch ein wenig!


----------



## ChrisChros (16. Juni 2012)

Gude! ich fahre in ca einer Stunde hier eine Tour, wahrscheinlich Totermann - Melibokus, jemand am Start?


----------



## jan84 (16. Juni 2012)

Ich bin morgen erst zwischen 12-13 uhr wieder in darmstadt, von daher ist früher knapp.


----------



## Arthur27 (16. Juni 2012)

@ Jan / LarsLipp:
Wo wollen wir uns denn treffen ?

Gruss
Arthur

Edit: Ich schlag einfach mal den üblichen Treffpunkt vor, ist ja sehr leicht mit dem Auto zu finden:
Ein gut zu erreichender Treffpunkt ist auch die Tennishalle in Bensheim/Auerbach an der *Kreuzung Berliner Ring / Saarstrasse*.
Von der A5 Abfahrt "Zwingenberg" kommt man direkt auf den Berliner Ring, dann sind nur noch wenige Hundert Meter bis zur Tenishalle.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Treffpunkt bei mir? Ist das warten einfacher, da an der Tennishalle gebaut wird.

@Jan, ich sende dir die Adresse per PN.

Uhrzeit?


----------



## jan84 (17. Juni 2012)

Bei Dir ist ok. 15 Uhr klappt sicher. 14:30 könntes zu paar Minuten verspätung kommen. Mein Vorschlag wäre 15 Uhr. 
@Arthur: Ich würd mim Auto runterfahren, wenn Du willst kann ich dich mitnehmen. Am einfachsten wärs wenn Du einfach mim Rad zu mir kommst (Adresse kommt per PN).


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Juni 2012)

Mit welchen Rädern seid ihr später unterwegs? Im Prinzip habe ich auch Lust, aber nur mein Summum ist fahrbereit, damit bin ich bergauf nicht so schnell...


----------



## jan84 (17. Juni 2012)

cc-dh-bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,

15:00 Uhr dann aber Start in Fehle? OK, wenn wir uns hier treffen passt es ja eh.

Was it mit dir Chris Chros? Dein Rad passt bestimmt, obwohl es dann leider kein Trek ist! Wenn du mittwillst, ruf ich dich an, wenn wir hier losrollen udn du kommst zum Tennisplatz. Wie schaut es aus?


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, bin dabei!


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juni 2012)

Sehr sehr schee war es bei unseren Nachbarn: www.bikeparkhostel.de/


----------



## yo!achim (18. Juni 2012)

Tach zusammen,

hat noch jemand ne stabile gebrauchte Felge (32 Loch) rumliegen die er mir leihen oder besser verkaufen kann? Kann ruhig Dellen haben und eiern.
Habe mir eine bestellt aber die kommt vor meinem Urlaub nicht.
Brauche die Felge mögl. bis Mittwoch. 

Gruß J

P.S. Ein Laufrad geht natürlich auch, muss aber X-12 haben oder DTSwiss bzw Hope Pro 2 Evo sein, Adapter hab ich.


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juni 2012)

Sorry hab zwar noch ein LR aber nur Schnellspanner und keine Hope


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juni 2012)

Hi,

habe noch die Laufräder vom Stinky: 20mm & Steckachse.
Ich glaube es fliegt auch noch das Laufrad mit der kaputten Nabe bei mir rum, ist ne SOS, die sollte passen und ist noch einigermaßen gerade. Ansonsten eine ziemlich "unrunde" SOS...

Ruf mich doch einfach noch an, hast du schon die neue Nummer? Kommt per PN...


----------



## open-air (21. Juni 2012)

Sa. ?


----------



## Micro767 (21. Juni 2012)

Große Tour mit meiner Holden 11:30 ab Heppenheim - Lindenfels - Neukirchnerhöhe - Schanenbach


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juni 2012)

Sa? Ja! Wie schaut es mit Grill & Chill am Sa aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (22. Juni 2012)

@Micro767,
 hört sich gut an, viel Spaß und Gruß an die Holde. Meine möchte das Chaos im Garten richten.

@LarsLipp,
 Wann? 
An der Tennishalle? 
Ja klar, immer gern nach getaner Arbeit 

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2012)

Hi,##Uhrzeit müssen wir noch schauen, da ich noch bei Pfitze vorbei will. So zwischn 11:00 und 12:00 Uhr starten. Im Zweifel können wir auch bei OA vorbei kommen oder wir treffen uns am Fuße der Bachgasse.


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juni 2012)

Gude,
und wie schaut`s nun aus? 11 Uhr an der Ecke EDEKA in Auerbach würde passen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juni 2012)

Also Treffpunkt ist nun 11 Uhr Ecke Eiscafe in Auerbach.......

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juni 2012)

11:00 Uhr Ecke Bachgasse / B3. 

OA MR & LL sind am Start...


----------



## open-air (23. Juni 2012)

Ohje, das gibt eine Verfolgungsfahrt.

Wartet !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2012)

OK,

wie schaut es denn morgen mit einer Runde aus? 

Wäre eher für einen fühen Start...


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2012)

Wir radeln mit den Trekking Rädern in die Pfalz zu ner privaten Weinprobe mit Übernachtung


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2012)

jaja, der Mann aus Lampertheim: Kann isch noch jemand an Ihn erinnern?

Vieleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche mit ner Runde ab Schriesheim?


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich schick Dir ein Foto 

Di - Do sollte gehen hoffe pünktlich um 16:30 Feierabend machen zu können


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (29. Juni 2012)

URLAUB!!!!! Ich bin dann erstmal am Meer. Ab 16.7. bin ich wieder da und hab noch ne Woche Urlaub, da bin ich bestimmt auch mal wieder am Start! Und tschüß!


----------



## open-air (29. Juni 2012)

@Micro767,

och jo, viel Spaß!
Das haben wir letztes Jahr im Vinschgau gemacht.
Nimm einen großen Rucksack mit.
Für später gilt (Treckingrad) ..... wer schnell genug fährt kann nicht umfallen ....... PROST.

@LarsLipp,
10:00 Uhr Bachgasse?

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2012)

Hi,

10:00 Uhr klingt gut! Bin ich mit am Start!


----------



## ChrisChros (1. Juli 2012)

Yo!

hat heute Nachmittag jemand Lust eine Runde zu drehen? Ich gehe auf jeden Fall mal wieder fahren!

Christian


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juli 2012)

Petition :

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2012)

So,

morgen steht eine Runde Schriesheim an. Direkt nach der Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Samstag 11:00 Uhr? Treffpunkt gerne wieder in Auerbach...


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juli 2012)

bis jetzt bin ich noch dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juli 2012)

Du musst! 

Keine Ausreden: hoffen wir mal auf pasendes Wetter.
 Mr Nice: Sie dürfen (von uns aus) auch gerne wieder mitfahren


----------



## Arthur27 (5. Juli 2012)

Servus,
ist jemand von euch zufällig am Samstag in Beerfelden ?

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## ChrisChros (6. Juli 2012)

Hi!,

sofern ichs morgen rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schaffe bin ich um 11 Uhr dabei! Wenn ich mitkomme melde ich mich nochmal bei euch!


----------



## open-air (6. Juli 2012)

11:00, OK.
Eisdiele?!

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Juli 2012)

Hi,

11:00 Uhr passt.

@CHeff: keine Beläge vorhanden. K.A. ob du deinen AB abhörst. Ich bin nicht so der SMS'er. Muss mir aber auch mal ein paar Beläge aufs Lager legen...


----------



## ChrisChros (7. Juli 2012)

Ok gut, bin um 11 Uhr an der Eisdiele B3/Bachgasse!


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juli 2012)

Fähre gleich hier los nach Fehle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (7. Juli 2012)

@ LarsLipp:
Kein Problem, die Beläge haben noch den Tag in Beerfelden mitgemacht, sind sogar noch ein paar Nanometer Belagstärke drauf


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2012)

Hi,

für Kurzentschlossene: ca. 17:00 Uhr Schriesheim.


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juli 2012)

noch warte ich auf den Feierabend


----------



## ChrisChros (10. Juli 2012)

Lest euch diesen Stuss mal durch! http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...nimmt-der-freizeitdruck-noch-mehr-zu-1.641693


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2012)

lieber nicht ! Hab schon gelesen das es wohl bisher der schlechtest Artikel zu dem Thema ist. Und wohl jornalistisch auch der Hammer. Und dafür bekommt dann auch noch jemand Geld !


----------



## open-air (12. Juli 2012)

Wer umsteigen will, so gehts auch 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juli 2012)

Hi,

na das weisst du ja, was du dir kaufen kannst. Ich denke der hat ne extrem saubere Fahrweise und nen Sponsor für neue Laufräder...

Weekend sieht ja eher bescheiden aus. Wenn jetzt Sommer wäre...


----------



## open-air (13. Juli 2012)

@Micro767,



open-air


----------



## open-air (13. Juli 2012)

Ich bin für Sa., auch wenn es nicht regnen sollte raus.
Muß dringend am Haus basteln. Es gibt ein Treppen-Geländer.



Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (14. Juli 2012)

open-air schrieb:


> @Micro767,
> 
> 
> 
> open-air



Danke !


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juli 2012)

Yiep, von mir und meinen beiden Mädels auch alles GUTE Micro

Wenn du morgen Zeit und Lust hast kannst du auch hier http://www.alleswirdgruen.de/Mountainbiking-Tour1.html vorbeischauen.

@Open-Air
Wenn du deine Frau zum Grillen rekrutierst dann kannst du auch mitfahren

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (15. Juli 2012)

Danke danke !


----------



## open-air (15. Juli 2012)

Ich bin rekrutiert worden.
Wäre  wirklich lieber biken gegangen.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (16. Juli 2012)

Jemand Bock gegen 5 ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Micro767 (16. Juli 2012)

Bin raus diese Woche einschließlich Sonntag, es geht zum biken in die Dolomiten, genauer zur Sella Ronda


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juli 2012)

Na dann mal viel Spass.

@Lars: auch mal wieder bei ner Runde dabei? Hoffen wir jetzt mal wieder auf besser Wetter. Ich war gestern ein wenig ageschlagen vom Holzmachen und dem Wind am Sonntag. Heute ist es aber wieder gut.

Wer ist am Samstag mit dabei? Uhrzeit noch flexibel, gerne vor 11:00...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (17. Juli 2012)

Samstag würde ich gerne, is aber noch unsicher, ob meine Frau nen Flohmarktstand macht, dann kann ich nicht.
Gestern waren übrigens alle Trails wieder frei. Ein Traum!


----------



## rmfausi (18. Juli 2012)

Ich habe wieder ein Eingangrad , konnte es einfach nicht lassen.





Nach meinem AX (mit dem Fully und Schaltung) melde ich mich wieder zur Ausfahrt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2012)

Hi,

@Rainer: fährst du noch oder bist du schon wieder da?

Wie schaut es denn morgen aus?


----------



## open-air (20. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich könnte eine Kristallkugel gebrauchen.
Müsste noch mein Kellergeländer bauen.
Wen's Wetter mitspielt würd ich ja auch gerne radeln gehen.

Wenn dann aber lieber schon um 10:00.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## rmfausi (20. Juli 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Rainer: fährst du noch oder bist du schon wieder da?
> 
> Wie schaut es denn morgen aus?



Hi Andi,
ich bin die nächste Woche noch da, wir fahren erst am 29.7
an den den Startpunkt und fahren dann am 30.7 los.
Ich bin jetzt am WE schon ausgebucht, sorry. Wie sieht es bei dir am kommenden
Dienstag aus, Lust auf 'ne lockere Feierabendrunde am Weissen Stein?

Schönes Wochenende, Gruß Rainer.


----------



## ChrisChros (20. Juli 2012)

Hi,

morgen um 11 Uhr wäre ich bei ner Runde dabei! Wetter soll ja morgens noch halten


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Juli 2012)

@rmfausi
Das Radel gefällt

@open-air
Frùher wäre mir auch lieber.Lass uns morgen evtl. telefonieren wenn`s Wetter passt.

@chris-chros
Wir können uns ggf. auch unterwegs treffen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2012)

Hi,

10 war doch gut und wir treffen uns dann mit CC. Mal sehen was das Wetter macht.

Dienstag eher nicht, da hab ich nen Kundentermin und da kannich keine Zeit ausmachen...

Je nach Wetter aber evtl an nem anderen Tag.


----------



## open-air (20. Juli 2012)

Hi,
 bekomme morgen Sand und Kies.
Toll und das Geländer kann natürliche nicht warten bis ich wieder da bin

Die Woche soll das Wetter ja besser werden, da muss als Entschädigung eine Feierabendrunde  drin sein!

Dann viel Spass.

Gruss 
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (21. Juli 2012)

ok alles klar, ich melde mich sobald ich startbereit bin!


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Juli 2012)

Alsp dann Treffpunkt Ecke EDEKA in Auerbach um 10 Uhr.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2012)

Yo,

10 Uhr Edeka. Was ist mit CC? Wo treffen wir dich wann?


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Juli 2012)

bin schon wach, komme ebenfalls um 10 an den edeka in auerbach!


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2012)

Im Moment regent es

Wollen wir flexibel noch ein wenig warten?

Bei Regen und der Temperatur bin ich draußen.


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Juli 2012)

hm verdammt, hier tröpfelts auch, mein problem ist ich habe noch ein paar dinge heute morgen zu besorgen und wenn ich zu spät losfahre schaffe ich das nicht mehr....wenn dann weiche ich auf heute nachmittag aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2012)

... da soll es auch nicht weniger regnen. Im Moment ist es ja trocken...

ALso 10:00 Edeka.


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Juli 2012)

ok jetzt regnets richtig, ich verschiebe...melde mich nochmal wenn ich weiß wann ich losfahre


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Juli 2012)

ouha, wär ich lieber heute morgen gefahren  morgen fahre ich wahrscheinlich nach beerfelden!


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2012)

Hi,

so Riesenglück. Es hat erst zum Ende geregnet. Da haben wir uns nach dem Auerbach Trail ein paar Minuten untergestellt und sind dann bei mäßigenm Regen heim.

Mal sehen ob es morgen ne RUnde gibt, da wir zum grillen gehen.

Wenn dann früh, oder doch Sportpark???


----------



## open-air (24. Juli 2012)

Hi,

schöne Feierabendrunde heute. War ganz schön voll auf'm Meli.
Ich bin nicht nass  geworden, von oben.
Gruß open-air


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. Juli 2012)

Der Mr Nice und ich sind um 8 los gefahren und sind ne Runde TM und dann mit Lampe den Meli runter. War sehr spaßig - und auch gar nicht voll auf´m Meli...


----------



## Arthur27 (26. Juli 2012)

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen ist dies wohl auch deutlich angenehmer als Mittags zu biken


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden Fall  Sollte das Wetter nächste Woche noch mitspielen wäre ich bei einer Wiederholung dabei.

Morgen bin ich erstmal für den SPoPA unterwegs.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juli 2012)

Für morgen: je früher desto gut...

Spätestens um 10:00 ne Runde?

Eventuell auch früher...


----------



## open-air (27. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich würde auch gerne schon um 9:00, OK ?

@Mr Nice,
wäre auch gerne dabei.

Gruß 
oben-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (28. Juli 2012)

ES REGNET Bindfäden


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2012)

SO,

jetzt erst aufgestanden. Ich muss noch Grillzeugs holen. Von daher eher gegen 11:00 Uhr. 
OS: Sende mir doch mal deine Handy Nr & Festnetznummer...


----------



## open-air (28. Juli 2012)

Ich bin dann für heute Früh raus.
Über Fehle Schäfchen, über Lorsch bis LA grau bis schwarz 

Ev. fahre ich am späten Nachmittag oder morgen.

Gruß
oben-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Juli 2012)

Und,noch fahren gewesen?Ich musste bzw. durfte ja raus Und was soll ich sagen,es war nass,dreckig und echt geil
Nee,ernsthaft war echt spassig.
Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juli 2012)

Hi,

noch nicht gefrühstückt, würde aber heute ne Runde drehen!

Jemand mit am Start?

Ich bimmel mal beim OA durch, der wollte heute auch evtl. in den Wald...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juli 2012)

12:30 bei OA!


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Juli 2012)

Wie schaut`s denn am Mittwoch Abend mit einem N8tride aus?Das Wetter sollte dafür optimal sein!
Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (30. Juli 2012)

Ausgerechnet Mittwoch hat meine Frau Nachtdienst, da kann ich nicht...


----------



## open-air (31. Juli 2012)

Ich bin morgen dabei.
Heute solls ja ab 23:00 besser werden.
Das würde dann ein Mid(night)ride

Gruß
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (31. Juli 2012)




----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Juli 2012)

@vlatho
Das is nix.Dann wieder beim nächsten mal

@open-air
20:15 Uhr bei dir?Können aber auch nochmal telefonieren,wenn ansonsten keiner mitfährt...

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (31. Juli 2012)

Da brauchen wir schon Licht beim losfahren.

@LarsLipp,
kommst Du mit?

Gruß 
oben-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Juli 2012)

Schmarrn,einmal TM ohne und dann hoch zum Meli is drin... Fùr die Abfahrt brauchst du aber ne Lampe. So gegen 21:40 Uhr sollte es auch richtig dunkel sein.

Gruss
chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. August 2012)

Bin dabei, wann und wo?!


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. August 2012)

Dann würde ich sagen, um 20.15 Uhr an der Ecke Bachgasse.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. August 2012)

ok bis 20.15 UHR

Stefan


----------



## SRX-Prinz (2. August 2012)

Schön wars 
hier die Lampe
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magicshine-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1facf24b


----------



## open-air (2. August 2012)

Stimme ich voll und ganz zu
Die Augen des Haustigers, den wir gesehen hatten, haben schon fast heller geleuchtet als mein kompletter Scheinwerferaufbau

@SRX-Prinz:
Danke


----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2012)

come on baby light my fire! 

Habt Ihr Spass gehabt. Na vieleicht kann ich mich auch irgendwann aufraffen... Am See war es aber auch schön!

Wie schaut es mit Samstag aus? Ich kann nur früher, da die Mutter geburtstag hat und ich bestimmt noch an den See will....


----------



## open-air (3. August 2012)

Jo!
Und das nächste Mal noch mehr
Es werde Licht.

Sa. würde ich gerne auch eher früher, Mein Haus benötigt noch "Pflege".
10:00 Uhr, eventuell auch früher ... 

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. August 2012)

Ich werde morgen ne Runde mit der Kleinen und Tina drehen. Von daher also eher nicht zusammen ausser ich baue Tina vorher noch einen Gruber Antrieb ein

@SRX-Prinz
Für den Preis kann man nix verkehrt machen!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (4. August 2012)

Hi,

Puhh, beim Mehl war ultra voll

Jetzt Frühstück und dann bin ich mit dabei, Treffpunkt OA? Dann geh ich nach der Tour zum Metzger...


----------



## open-air (4. August 2012)

Hi,

Ich kann sehen 
Wann ist der nächste N8ride?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (4. August 2012)

open-air schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich kann sehen
> Wann ist der nächste N8ride?



Chris und ich hatten kommenden Mittwoch im Auge


----------



## open-air (7. August 2012)

OK.
Wie gehabt? 20:15, zur besten Sendezeit
(wenn's nicht regnet)

Gruß

open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (7. August 2012)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich´s bis 20.15 schaffe, falls nicht fahr ich einfach von Zwingenberg aus auf´n Meli und wir treffen uns da.


----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2012)

Ich melde mich für die nächsten 4 Wochen ab ! 

Samstag geht es auf den Alpencross, die Woche danach bleiben wir im Salzburger Land, ne Woche zurück zum Waschen aller Bike-Klamotten und ab zum 2´ten Alpencross dieses Jahr.

Ich wünsch Euch was !


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (8. August 2012)

Manchmal wäre ich auch gern arbeitslos...


----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2012)

und einer Sofort-Rente von ein paar Tausend  monatlich 

Man muss ja die freie Zeit auch finanzieren können


----------



## open-air (8. August 2012)

Moin,

viel Spaß und schönen Urlaub.
Grüße an die Holde.

Ja, das mit der Sofortrente ist eine tolle Idee .  Wo gibt es die?
Ha, bei den Griechen, die haben unsere Kole.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (8. August 2012)

Nat King Kole?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (8. August 2012)

Kann morgen nicht, aber viel spaß.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (8. August 2012)

Heute war angedacht für den NightRide, oder?


----------



## open-air (8. August 2012)

@SRX-Prinz:
was ist mit heute?
Denn wir wollten heute fahren.

------

Nat King Kole, böse,.. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nat_King_Cole letzter Satz...

Bis heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (8. August 2012)

open-air schrieb:


> Nat King Kole, böse,.. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nat_King_Cole letzter Satz...
> 
> Bis heute Abend.



Höhöhö...


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. August 2012)

@Micro
Na, dann kommst du ja richtig fit zurück 

@Open-Air
Lampen sind geladen. Treffpunkt 20.15 Uhr - Vlatho kommt auch direkt dahin - an der Ecke Bachgasse.

Bis gleich

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (8. August 2012)

Bis gleich.


----------



## LarsLipp (10. August 2012)

Wie schaut es denn am Samstag aus? 

10 o'Clock?


----------



## ChrisChros (10. August 2012)

Gude Gude,

ist heute jemand spontan motiviert? Hätte ab 14/15 Uhr Zeit!

Christian


----------



## open-air (10. August 2012)

Hi, Samstag 10:00 geht klar.
Muss das Rad meiner Holden nehmen
Auf Brügelmann ist kein verlass, von wegen Versand am selben Tag... , jetzt 
kommt das Schaltwerk erst morgen.
Da wird nur zaghaft den Berg runter gerollt

Gruß
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (10. August 2012)

Heheh,

dann kannst du ja ne Heckenschere mitnehmen!

Was ist denn kaputt??

OK, 10:00 wenn nur wir zwei wieder bei dir!


----------



## open-air (10. August 2012)

Die Schraube der Leitrolle ist aus dem Gewinde gerissen.
Das war ein echtes Montags-Schaltwerk.


----------



## LarsLipp (11. August 2012)

OK 10:00 Uhr plus minus 5 minuten bei dir.


----------



## LarsLipp (12. August 2012)

Jemand am Start ab ca. 11:00 Uhr?


----------



## open-air (12. August 2012)

Mist , gerade erst aufgestanden 
War eine lange Nacht


----------



## LarsLipp (18. August 2012)

heute ca 10:00 Uhr, eher früher...

Treffpunkt OA


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2012)

Heute ist es zu warm! Es geht an den See: c u later...


----------



## open-air (22. August 2012)

20:00 / 20:15, N8ride ?


----------



## rmfausi (23. August 2012)

Wird am Samstag oder Sonntag bei euch tagsüber gefahren? 
Ich würde mich gerne mal wieder dazugesellen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (24. August 2012)

Hi,

sieht ja trocken aus für morgen: Start gegen 10:00 Uhr in Auerbach? Sprich 9:45 bei mir?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (24. August 2012)

Hi LarsLipp,
9.45 Uhr geht in Ordnung, ich komme dann zu Dir.
Schicke mir bitte Deine Adresse per PN, hab sie nicht
mehr griffbereit. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ChrisChros (24. August 2012)

gude gude! evtl bin ich auch dabei, feste zusage aber erst morgen früh


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. August 2012)

Ich würde auch mit fahren 10.00 Uhr Ecke Bachgasse sollte auch passen.Nehme aber meine Kleine mit. Könnte daher nicht ganz soo schnell werden

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (25. August 2012)

Bin dabei.
Muss aber auf die Zeit achten, sonst gibt`s hinter die Löffel.

Gruß oben-air


----------



## rmfausi (25. August 2012)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mit fahren 10.00 Uhr Ecke Bachgasse sollte auch passen.Nehme aber meine Kleine mit. Könnte daher nicht ganz soo schnell werden
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Hallo Chris, 
meinst Du das hoch oder runter? Da ist doch der Anhänger gemeint, oder?
Naja dann bin ich mal gespannt wie das klappt.

Bis später, Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. August 2012)

Keine Angst Rainer,is nicht die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Teil Sollte von daher passen...
@open-air
Das mit der Zeit is bei mir ähnlich.Allerdings gibt`s nix hinter die Löffel sonder es wird unerträglich laut
Gruss
Chris


----------



## LarsLipp (25. August 2012)

Hi,

Hoch und Runter.  
Lustigerweise ist er trozdem schneller als der ein oder andere. OK, keiner aus der Truppe hier. 

Bist du aus dem Bett gefallen?

Bis gleich!


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (25. August 2012)

Darf man sich noch spontan anschließen? 
Hab gerade frei bekommen und lust eine runde zu drehen


----------



## rmfausi (25. August 2012)

Hallo an alle,
war heute wieder schön entspannt bei euch zu fahren. Ok, ihr habt Recht nächstesmal bin ich so fair und lasse den Sattelstützenmotor und die große Batterie im Rucksack auch zu Hause.  Also dann bis zum nächsten Mal, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (25. August 2012)

Seit 2 Tagen bereitet Grossgeraet am Toten Mann und Umgebung die Rueckeschneisen fuer die anstehende Holzernte vor. Seit heute Nachmittag sind dort alle (aber wirklich ALLE) Trails platt . Den linken zum Marmorit bin ich heute um 12:30 noch runter, beim zweiten Rutsch im 15:00 war dann dieses Ding



kurz vor mir.

Aber vielleicht bereitet Frau Puttrich auf diese Weise ja auch ihren Kompromis vor. Auch nach Neufassung des Waldbetretungsrechtes
duerfen wir ueberall fahren, den alle Pfade sind jetzt mindestens 2,5m breit.

Mir ist zum Heulen. Vor allem wenn ich die vielen Rotmarkierungen der Baeume sehe. Nach dem Gemetzel und dem Abzug der Schnitter heisst es dann Aufraeumen. Hoffentlich wirds mindestens so schoen wie vorher!

codit


----------



## ChrisChros (26. August 2012)

oha! ich werd morgen gleich mal die lage checken, hoffentlich steht der fuchstrail noch!


----------



## LarsLipp (26. August 2012)

Hi,

@OA: wohl doch Holzernte. Ich denke auch die verbreitern die Wege für das neue Gesetz

Mein Vorschlag war ja den Wald als Industriegebiet auszuweisen: ist ja Holzindustrie und wir dürfen da auch Betonieren...

Das mit dem Holzernten ist aber OK, auch wenn es im Augenblick den Trail kaputt gemacht hat. Wenn die Wege nicht geschottert werden, gibt es eine gute Basis! Der Wald muss bewirtschaftet werden und Gewinn abwerfen. Hier müssen wir Kompormisbereit sein! 

TM war aber wirklich nicht mehr so schön, mal sehen, was es für Alternativen bis ende März gibt...


----------



## yo!achim (27. August 2012)

Tach zusammen!

...ihr seid aber auch mit gar nichts zufrieden, jetzt gibt es doch die tollen Geo-Park Strecken und es wird weiter gemeckert, tse, tse, tse...

Ich fahre morgen gegen 11:00 in die Pfalz so bei Bad Dürkheim/Neustadt  die Gegend. Ortskenntnis hab ich keine aber ne Karte für den Ernstfall. Nehme deshalb auch lieber das Trailbike mit. Falls noch wer mit will, hab noch 2 Plätze frei. (per PN melden)




Das gilt auch für Do und/oder Fr für Beerfelden. 9:00 Uhr bei mir wer Bock hat.

Bis denne...


----------



## Arthur27 (27. August 2012)

Son Mist, Pfalz hört sich super an, aber leider muss ich morgen / Rest der Woche arbeiten 
Hätte sogar Ortskentnisse rund um Maikammer ( auch wenn hier Leute mitlesen die wohl das Gegenteil behaupten   )

In den Bikepark wollte ich eigentlich auch mal wieder, weiss aber noch nicht obs dieses WE zeitlich klappt.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. August 2012)

Ich war gerade am TM   unglaulich mußte nach dem walken erst mal einen Äppler für die Nerven trinken.
An manchen Stellen kann man sich den Trail gar nicht meht vorstellen!!
Fuchstrail steht noch ist aber als Rückeweg gekennzeichnet.

Samstag Stromberg oder Beerfelden ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (27. August 2012)

Friedrichshafen, Eurobike. 

Hinein ins Gedränge. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## yo!achim (27. August 2012)

Man muss hier bloß die gute Absicht erkennen: Durch die Breite der Kettenfahrzeuge entsteht viel weniger Druck und somit weniger Verdichtung des Bodens als durch andere Waldnutzer mit ihren schmalen Pfaden bzw. Trails. Es ist ja auch so dass viele Pfade (illegal!) auf ehemaligen Rückewegen entstanden sind und bei dieser Gelegenheit wieder aufgelockert werden können, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit versteht sich. Durch die breiten Wege (am besten geschottert) kann das Holz ruck zuck abtransportiert werden und schon kehrt wieder die Ruhe im Wald ein, ist doch logisch, oder? Und wo Ruhe und Ordnung herrscht wird der Odenwald touristisch noch attraktiver, da bin ich mir ganz sicher! 
@codit:
WER war denn mit "aufräumen" gemeint, sicher der OWK, oder?


----------



## Arthur27 (28. August 2012)

@ SRX-Prinz:
Stromberg wäre cool, mich würde der neue No-Jokes Trail reizen.
Allerdings kann ich nur Sonntags. Wie schauts bei dir aus ?


----------



## codit (28. August 2012)

@joachim: mir gehts um das Freiraeumen von Kronen, die wie gewohnt wg. des Zeitdrucks der Ernteteams zum Teil auf den Pfaden liegen bleiben werden. Da wird doch jeder mal ziehen, der vorbeikommt. Erdarbeiten lehne ich persoenlich ab.


----------



## yo!achim (28. August 2012)

@codit
Ich meinte auch keine Erdarbeiten, aber der Trail zum Marmorit war beim letzten Mal richtig zu, nicht nur mit Kronen die liegen geblieben sind.
Da kam nicht mal ein Sportlicher Wanderer durch.
Nach Zeitdruck sah das nicht aus, eher nach einer geplanten Sackgasse. 
Wie auch immer - vorausgesetzt man kommt überhaupt noch durch - es wird sich schon wieder ne Spur bilden, früher oder später.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. August 2012)

Ab der Hütte ist die Spur schon wieder besser


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. August 2012)

@Chef#27: Sonntag steht wir fahren auf jeden fall hin. Gleicher Parkplatz wie beim letzten mal. Abfahrt Bensheim 0800 oder 0830.
@all : Auf Jungs kommt mit!


----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2012)

Hi,

es ist Winzerfest, mit der Gefahr zu versacken....


----------



## Arthur27 (30. August 2012)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> @Chef#27: Sonntag steht wir fahren auf jeden fall hin. Gleicher Parkplatz wie beim letzten mal. Abfahrt Bensheim 0800 oder 0830.
> @all : Auf Jungs kommt mit!



Klasse, bin auch mit nem Kollegen dort. Werden aber wohl bisschen später kommen.

PS: War gestern am Toten Mann. Fast der komplette Trail ist platt gemacht, einfach nur fassungslos ...


----------



## LarsLipp (31. August 2012)

Hi,

wie schaut es morgen aus? Können wir aber noch kurzfristig je nach Wetter ausmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (31. August 2012)

Guten Abend,

sehe ich ebenso.
Bei akzeptablem Wetter 10:00 ab Auerbach.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (1. September 2012)

OK,

10:00 Uhr ecken Bachgass.

Für mogen bin ich raus, wir fahren zu Ellis Schwester.


----------



## open-air (1. September 2012)

Ok!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. September 2012)

Wir fahren 09:00 Aral nach Stromberg.


----------



## Arthur27 (2. September 2012)

Wir starten auch gegen 9 Uhr und parken auf P3 ( wie das letzte mal )

Bis morgen !


----------



## Arthur27 (2. September 2012)

So wieder zurück vom Flowtrail. War wieder richtig geil, so eine Strecke am Frankenstein / Meli wäre echt der Hammer


----------



## SRX-Prinz (3. September 2012)

Super wars. Schöne Bilder.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. September 2012)

Hi,

und wie war die neue Strecke? Bilder sehen ja gut aus


----------



## Arthur27 (4. September 2012)

Die neue Strecke ist top, ideal um das springen zu lernen / üben da die Sprünge wirklich gut gebaut sind !
Der Flowtrail fährt sich aber schon harmonischer und bietet m.M.n. mehr Flow. Aber so hat man die Wahl und tolle Abwechslung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hightower78 (4. September 2012)

muss da auch mal hin....


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. September 2012)

Wir nehmen dich das nächste mal mit.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2012)

Hi,

morgen 10:00 Uhr? Auerbach? 

Heute noch Winzerfest???


----------



## open-air (8. September 2012)

Ich bin am Terrasse bauen  und nix passt.

10:00 ist OK!

Gruß 
open-air


----------



## SRX-Prinz (8. September 2012)

Winzerfest mit den Kids.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (8. September 2012)

Nächsten Samstag Winterberg oder Lac blanc?! 
Was ist besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (10. September 2012)

Hi Stefan,

in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen bin ich leider schon total verplant, aber solltest ihr Ende September / im Oktober noch Bock auf Bikepark haben wär ich dabei 

Kann leider nix zu Lac Blanc oder Winterberg sagen, war bisher leider noch nicht dort.


----------



## LarsLipp (10. September 2012)

Hi,

Lac Blanx sehr schön in der Natur gelegen. Strecken sind naturbelassen. Winterberg ist komplett gebaut. Winterberg hat etwas mehr Abwechslung für unterschiedliches Niveau. Lac Blanc wird dann schnell heftig. Ich würde auf jedenn Fall nach dem Wetter schauen. Winterberg kann bei gutem Wetter wohl auch voll werden...

Spass kannst du überall haben!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (11. September 2012)

Danke für die Info. Wir tendieren zu Lac Blanc.


----------



## LarsLipp (11. September 2012)

Der Air Aff hat da das letzte mal auch übernachtet.

Landschaftlich echt super da unten. Ich hab es ja irgendwie nicht in nen Bikepark geschafft. Und 2 WOchen vor Bali geh ich auch nicht. Viel Spass bei den Frosch fressern...

Ansonsten Samstag wie gewohnt?


----------



## open-air (14. September 2012)

Äm ja,

@ LarsLipp,
wenn wir alleine fahren auch gern ab "bei mir", 10:00.


Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (15. September 2012)

Hi,

huete 11:00 Uhr Ecke Bachgass / B3.

Morgen schauen wir noch. Aber Start zwischen 10 - 11 Uhr...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. September 2012)

Hi,

morgen 10:00 Uhr! Bachgasse oder beim OA.


----------



## Micro767 (16. September 2012)

Erste Flachland Runde nach dem Sturz, 50km mit dem 301 war ok, nicht perfekt aber ....

Nächsten Sonntag hoffentlich ne Runde mit den Leuten vom AC


----------



## LarsLipp (16. September 2012)

Hi,

schön zu höhren. Dann geht es ja demnächst im Wald wieder los mit dir! Sollte doch passen, bis ich wieder aus Balu zurück bin...

Endlich mal wieder ein Weekend mit 2 Runden Hometrails.


----------



## open-air (18. September 2012)

Das sind ja gute Nachrichten.
Bis bald im Wad.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (20. September 2012)

Viel. hat der ein oder andere Lust sich die Runde anzuschauen...

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...sheim/vom-furstenlager-zum-melibokus-1.730291

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (20. September 2012)

Moin,

Mensch: du wirst je bald berühmt. Hoffentlich nicht berüchtigt:

"Bei der Planung der Strecke durch den erfahrenen Mountainbiker Christian Bauer von der Stadtverwaltung Bensheim, wurde darauf geachtet..."

Ist mir aber zu späht, da wir auf einem Geburtstag sind.

Ich bin eher wieder gegen 10:00 Uhr 11:00 Uhr am Start.


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. September 2012)

Wäre ich auch gerne....

Und mir wäre es auch lieber wenn der Name nicht dringestanden hätte!! Dann würden hier nicht X Renter anrufen und fragen was das soll.....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2012)

Was was soll ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. September 2012)

Eine permanente Bikestrecke durch´s Fürstenlager - was ja auch nicht stimmt - einzurichten.... 

Wie schaut´s bei dir und Kerstin morgen aus?? Am Start?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (20. September 2012)

Samstag BE 1 ?

Dann mal viel Spaß...


----------



## open-air (20. September 2012)

Hi,

als VIP ist das nun mal angesagt  sei froh, dass kein Bild dabei ist.
Wenn's mir reicht fahre (kletterte) ich mit. 
Volle Ausrüstung ? Fullface, Protektoren, ... ?

Wie ist es mit Sa. 10:00 in Auerbach?!

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2012)

Wir wurden gerne aber es steht Arbeit am Haus an und da das Gerüst Geld kostet ....

Schade !


----------



## LarsLipp (21. September 2012)

Hi,

ich bin eher wieder morgens unterwegs. Ich denke der Abfahrtsspass bleibt da auf der Strecke...

So Rasenmäher ist da und nun kann ich wieder loslegen.

Wie schaut es morgen aus? Soll ja trocken bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (21. September 2012)

OK,

morgen 10:00 Uhr Ecke Bachgass / B3. Da wird es beim losfahren noch Frisch!

Sonntag schauen wir dann mal.


----------



## LarsLipp (22. September 2012)

Hi,

morgen auch gerne wieder ne kleine Runde ab ca. 10:00 Uhr? Evtl. + 30 min...


----------



## LarsLipp (23. September 2012)

11:00 Uhr start bei OA!


----------



## open-air (23. September 2012)

warst schneller


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. September 2012)

Apropo schneller.... auch der Forst war schneller!! Samstag war Be1 komplett fahrbar

Info´s zur Strecke gibt`s hier: http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...ecke-bensheim&catid=12:rundstrecken&Itemid=64

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. September 2012)

Moin Jungs,

(oder gibt es hier auch Mädels?)

keep on riding und viel Erfolg die nächste Woche. Halltet die Trails sauber, ich komme wieder.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (28. September 2012)

Ahoi!

viel spaß beim surfen! wenn du wieder da bist können wir mal wieder ne geimeinsame runde drehen!

ich fahre heute so gegen 15/16 uhr eine runde, hat noch wer lust?

Gruß Christian


----------



## ChrisChros (5. Oktober 2012)

Gude! fährt morgen früh wer ne runde? ich hätte lust! 11 uhr wäre aus meiner sicht ganz gut, zur not auch etwas früher!


----------



## Evilposse (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute!

Mein Name ist Martin und komme aus Bensheim. Ist es für euch Ok,wenn ich ab und an mal eine Tour mitfahren kann, sofern es Arbeit und Familie zulässt?
Ich war seit gut drei Jahren mit dem XC Bike unterwegs,vorwiegend alleine, und habe mir nun ein Enduro gegönnt. Ich bin jetzt nicht der Powerheizer oder Marathonbolzer, allerdings komme ich schon auf alle Berge in der Region und mag es dann doch etwas schneller Bergab 


MfG
Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Oktober 2012)

Na,wenn du`s schneller bergab magst als bergauf bist du bei uns nicht verkehrt  Aktuell is es aber ein wenig ruhig hier...
Wie schaut`s denn die Tage mal mit einer Fahrt aus?Da ich Urlaub habe und das Wetter auch mitspielen soll wäre ich - ausser am Sa.- mit am Start!?!
Gruss
chris


----------



## Evilposse (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi

Super Sache! 
Leider habe ich kein Urlaub und sitze eben auf der
Arbeit,demenstprechend ist bei mir die Woche Spätschicht angesagt, d.h. morgens könnte ich bis halb Zwölf unterwegs sein...und am Wochenende )

MfG
Martin


----------



## open-air (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
wie Urlaub?
Ich war das letzte mal am Fr. fahren ,  ich hab Dich nicht im Wald gesehen.
Die Woche geht nur beleuchtet in der zweiten Tageshälfte. Ev. am Sa 10:00 wenn's Wetter mitspielt.

Mr. Nice, guck bitte mal in die Mails oder lass uns mal telefonieren 

Gruss 
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (9. Oktober 2012)

Back Home aus dem schönen Südtriol und wieder halbwegs Fit was die Rippen betrift.

Samstag / Sonntag ? Ich schau was geht


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Oktober 2012)

@open-air
Welche Mail?Schick sie bitte an die private Emailadresse oder klingel morgen kurz bei mir durch. @Evil
Morgen is bei mir nicht drin.Mal schauen ob's die Tage hinhaut. @miCro
Wo wart's ihr genau gewesen??
Gruss
chris


----------



## Evilposse (9. Oktober 2012)

Hi

Kein Problem,werde erst mal Morgen früh unterwegs sein, sowie voraussichtilich Freitag morgen und auf jeden Fall am Wochenende.
Ich behalte das hier im Auge und melde mich dann einfach wenns passt.

MfG


----------



## Micro767 (10. Oktober 2012)

Morgen, 

Wir waren mit der Bike und Alps in Nals, genau zwischen Meran und Bozen.
Bisserl früher angereist und etwas später wieder zurück. Waren auch mal wandern und Schoppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (10. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen,

könnt ihr hier in der Gegend einen Laden empfehlen, in dem es eine gute Auswahl an Winterkleidung fürs biken zum vernüftigen Preis gibt ?

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Oktober 2012)

Hibike ansonsten is die Auswahl bei den örtlichen eher Übersichtlich.
©micro
Und wie war das Wetter??Wäre ja auch gerne noch mal in die Alpen gefahren aber die Vorhersagen haben mich abgehalten!!
Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi Mr.Nice
Das Wetter war Top ! Zwar hat es anfangs jede Nacht geregnet und morgens war es neblig aber es wurde jeden Tag besser und somit hatten wir bestes Bike Wetter. Immer mittags über 23Grad. O.k. Oben war es Kühler ;-)


----------



## open-air (12. Oktober 2012)

@Micro767,
guck mal auf Dein Handy


----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin,

Kreuzlahm bin ich etwas, hoffe morgen für den weißen Stein halbwegs fit zusein.

Hab sogar vom Forum ne Email erhalten, weil di meinen Nick geschrieben hast


----------



## Micro767 (14. Oktober 2012)

*grml* immer noch Probleme mit dem Kreuz ...


----------



## open-air (15. Oktober 2012)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Hab sogar vom Forum ne Email erhalten, weil di meinen Nick geschrieben hast


 
Schade, dann gute Besserung.
Die Funktion scheint neu zu sein, habe ich letztens auch von Mr. Nice bekommen.
Ich habe am Sa. das Wetter nochmal nutzen können...

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (15. Oktober 2012)

Dank ABC Pflaster geht es heute schon besser,

Sonntag peile ich wieder den weißen Stein an ...


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi Jungs,

Sonntag sind wir leider wieder zurück. Keine Ahnung, wie ich mich fühle.
Eventuell würd ich ne Runde drehen. Start so um 11:00 Uhr???
Jemand mit am Start? Ist ja fast so warm wie hier in Bali...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (19. Oktober 2012)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> Ist ja fast so warm wie hier in Bali...



Dann komm mal schnell wieder!
Das Wetter scheint sich ja nach Dir zu richten .


Was ist mit Sa. 10:00?

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (19. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag Versuch mal wieder den weißen Stein rauf zu kommen, Samstag muss ich mit der Regierung reden aber 10 Uhr ist mir viel zu früh ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Oktober 2012)

Hab am Samstag schon von 14.00 Uhr - 17.00 Uhr eine Ausfahrt für den Pfitzenmeier auf dem Programm stehen. Von daher bin ich leider raus.

 @LarsLipp
Alternativ is am Sonntag auch mal wieder HI drin.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

Uhrzeit bin ich noch felxibel...

@Mr Nice: HI erst ab November, oder meinst du ich hab für den Oktiber bezahlt...


----------



## ChrisChros (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich wäre morgen mal wieder bei einer Runde dabei! Wann wollt ihr los? Ab 10 Uhr wäre ok für mich!


----------



## open-air (20. Oktober 2012)

Moin ,

 treffen wir uns Bachgasse am Eiskaffee 10:30.
 @LarsLipp, So. könnte was werden.

Gruß
open -air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (20. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ja klingt gut, bin dabei!


----------



## Micro767 (20. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spaß, mal sehen ob ich heute Mittag ....


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

noch ist es mir zu nebelig...Wenn die Sonne rauskommt, mal sehen, wie fitt ich dann bin. Könnt grad pennen...


----------



## open-air (21. Oktober 2012)

Willkommen zurück.
Mir auch. Habe gerade aufgehört zu schlafen .
Schaun wir, wie wir später drauf sind.
Gruß 
open -air


----------



## Micro767 (21. Oktober 2012)

Weißer Stein heute war Top, mit Abschluss in der Woinemer Brauerei 

Wetter war ein Traum


----------



## Evilposse (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin Leute !

Die Waldarbeiten um und vorallem im Fuchstrail haben scheinbar heute Morgen begonnen... 
Inwiefern der Trail in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, konnte ich nicht genau sehen, nur daß mittendrin Stämme mit Maschinen rausgezogen wurden.

MfG


----------



## Micro767 (25. Oktober 2012)

Samstag 11 Uhr ?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

bei entsprechendem Wohlgefühl bin ich mit dabei. Schauen wir einfach mal.

Start 11:00 Uhr Fehlheim oder Treffpunkt in Auerbach? Fahren muss ich eigentlich...

Gruß


----------



## open-air (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

das sieht aber nicht gut aus, brrrrrr.

Ich muss mein Fenster abmauern, das kommt am Mo.
Mal sehen wie's morgen aussieht...

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich kan. Auch 10:45 versuchen in Fehle zu sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

11 Uhr klingt gut! Treffpunkt Bachgasse/B3?


----------



## Micro767 (27. Oktober 2012)

Und hier in LA regnet es !


----------



## open-air (27. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

ich passe.
Hier gibt es Schneeregen.
Da bastel ich.

Gruß open-air


----------



## ChrisChros (27. Oktober 2012)

ja ich warte auch erst mal ab, evtl heute mittag


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch draußen, da ich noch ein wenig angeschlagen bin. Passt ja aber zu dem Wetter...


----------



## LarsLipp (4. November 2012)

Hi,

hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter für das nächste Wochenende! Ich will mal wieder in den Wald!


----------



## open-air (9. November 2012)

Hi,
es soll regnen
Mal sehen, warte ab wie es wird.

Gruss
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (9. November 2012)

Werd auch schauen und hoffen


----------



## Micro767 (9. November 2012)

Sonntag wohl wieder eher Weisser Stein bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (9. November 2012)

Nach Wettermeldung auch eher Sonntag...


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. November 2012)

Sieht ja weder heute noch für morgen gut aus.... gut, dass ich gestern, wenn auch nur RR, fahren war 
Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (10. November 2012)

achja

Es kann nur noch besser werden.
Schönes WE.

Gruß open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (15. November 2012)

Hi,

wie sieht es mit Samstag 11:00 Uhr aus? Startpunkt Bachgass?
Ich war ja schon ewig nicht mehr fahren...


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. November 2012)

Ewig is ja gar kein Ausdruck

Ich muss mal schauen, wenn dann aber nur mit Anhänger da Tina auf einem Seminar ist....

Von der Uhrzeit wäre mir dann 10 Uhr aber wahrs. auch lieber zumal´s lt. Wetterbericht egal ob 10 oder 11 Uhr immer noch recht frisch im Schatten sein wird

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (15. November 2012)

Hi,
ich habe es mal eingeplant. 
Das letzte mal im Wald ist eine gefühlte Ewigkeit her.
Hoffentlich spielt diesmal das Wetter mit.

Gerne würde ich auch wieder früher los 10:00 Uhr?

Gruss
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. November 2012)

Ich wäre 10:45 in Fehle, ich werd nicht um 7:45 Uhr auf stehen am Samstag um um 9:45 in Fehle zu sein.


----------



## open-air (15. November 2012)

2h von LA bis Fehle?

OK..... dann 11


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. November 2012)

Dann muss ich mal schauen, da 11.30 Uhr in der Regel Fütterungszeit der Raubtiere ist.....

Ich meld mich telefonisch nochmal bei einem von euch.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2012)

Hi,

ich denke im Winter ist 11:00 Uhr schon ne gute Zeit. Für den Sommer müssen wir den Dirk noch bearbeiten! 

11:30 Fütterungszeit: klingt doch gut, wir geben Gas und sind passend um 11:30 am Ohly Turm. Oder wir fahren über den TM und dann passt es noch besser...

Wird ja mal wieder Zeit ne gemeinsame Runde zu drehen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. November 2012)

Ähh, 11.30 Uhr am Ohly ist aber eher unrealistisch.... also zumindest wenn Dirk mitfährt

Ich muss mal schauen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (16. November 2012)

Moin,
@ Micro767,
Du kannst auch bei mir vorbeikommen.
Der Platz vor der unteren Garage ist frei.

Gruss
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (16. November 2012)

Ich komm nach fehle !


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. November 2012)

Und', ich wahrscheinlich eher nicht....  
Nase is zugegangen und ich hab Halzschmerzen. So ein schei****!!
Werde mal ne Kanne Ingwertee trinken und morgen nochmal schauen.
Gruss
Chris


----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2012)

Na dann gute Besserung: dann sind mal wieder die gloreichen Drei unterwegs!

Mal sehen ob ich noch fahren kann!

@Mr Nice gute Besserung!


----------



## open-air (16. November 2012)

Jo,
  @Mr. Nice, gute Besserung.

Bachgasse 11:00, die drei Radgetiere machn den Wald unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (17. November 2012)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## LarsLipp (17. November 2012)

Schöne Runde: Geile Optik und die Sonne kam auch  noch raus!

Nach der Gans am nächsten Samstag aber eine große Runde!


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2012)

Hi,

nochmal für alle am Freitag: 18:30 und pünktlich sein!

Wie sieht es bei passendem Wetter mit ner Männerrunde am Samstag 11:00 Uhr aus und am Sonntag so 13:00 mit den Mädels? Wird dann ne lockere Runde!


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. November 2012)

So Gott will...... 

Ich muss aber mal schauen, was bis dahin die Erkältung macht. Gestern HI war irgend kontraproduktiv. Aber ich hoffe, bis Sa. bin ich wieder hergestellt!!

Wobei ich weiß ja schon gar nicht mehr was Mountainbiken ist 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2012)

Dann mal gute Besserung: ab und an sollte man sich schonen: OK, du bist ja noch Jung und leidensfähig:

Ich denke auch, dass du hier fast schon falsch bist: Hier mal ein Link für dich: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/ 

Hoffen wir mal auf Sonnenschein am Wochenende!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (19. November 2012)

larslipp schrieb:


> ich denke auch, dass du hier fast schon falsch bist: Hier mal ein link für dich: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/ :d


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. November 2012)

Warum hast du das hier http://fstatic1.rennrad-news.de/img/photos/1/8/1/5/3/_/large/IMG_3833.JPG nicht reingestellt?? Is doch ein Bild von deinem neuen Bike

@Vlatho
Du lebst auch noch??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (19. November 2012)

Ja, ich leb noch... Im Augenblick kletter ich allerdings nur noch. Müsst aber echt ma wieder aufs Ratt!


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2012)

Aber sicher doch: am Sonntag gibt es ja eine Frauenrunde! 

Aber ich wollte ja auch mal mit klettern: wer hat denn Interesse, der Lars hilft uns bestimmt. Ich kann einen Gutschein aus dem Schlemmerblock mitbringen und dann kostet die Karte nur die Hälfte.
Kosten dann 13 / 2, dann kommen wahrscheinlich bei den meisten noch Schuhe und Gurt mit hinzu...(7).

Können wir aber gerne mal bei ner Tour oder Gans besprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (19. November 2012)

Hört sich gut an, spannend 
Mach ich doch mit

Sa. bei entsprechendem Wetter wird gefahren.
So. mit Damen, das heißt , die Holde darf mit! Auch dabei.

Gruß open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2012)

11:00 Uhr Bachgasse, für die die es noch nicht wissen!


----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2012)

So, 

schöne Tour heute und die Männer waren auch 2 mal am Meli! 

Moren sieht es ja auch nochmal gut aus!


----------



## open-air (25. November 2012)

Jawohl !


----------



## Micro767 (25. November 2012)

Inkl. Ohlyturm


----------



## Micro767 (25. November 2012)

Und heute mt den Mädels ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. November 2012)

mit den Mädels halt nur eine oder zwei mal hoch...

Jetzt wird es aber auch kälter, heute war ja noch OK bei dem Wind, aber der hat schon genervt...


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. November 2012)

Happy Birthday Lars Lipp!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2012)

Happy Birthday ! 
Wir sehen uns morgen !

Zum biken bin ich raus :-(


----------



## rmfausi (30. November 2012)

@LarsLipp
Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## open-air (30. November 2012)

@ LarsLipp,

Wenn möglich dann lieber etwas früher.
Bis morgen, 10:00 !?

Grüße
open-air


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. November 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Wir sehen uns morgen!

Beim Biken bin ich raus.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. November 2012)

Hi,

mal sehen wann ich wach bin, aber eventuell passt auch 10:00 Uhr: wer ist mit am Start? Wir können auch mal telefonieren... Hab bis jetzt auch erst 3 Bier und einen Schnaps...Oh, das kann ich aber noch ändern...

Danke für die Glückwünsche...


----------



## open-air (30. November 2012)

Prost !


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

im Moment sieht es eher nach 11:00 Uhr aus: ich war noch nicht beim Metzger... 

11:00 Uhr Bachgass!


----------



## open-air (1. Dezember 2012)

OK, 11:00.
Wird eher eine kleine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

leider heute etwas Halskratzen... Na allen nochmals herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche und das Geschenk.

War heute jemand im Schnee unterwegs???

Schauen wir mal was das Wochenende so bringt! Schöne Woche.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (3. Dezember 2012)

Danke für das Fest war sehr gut.

Ja ich habe eine Spur gestern Mittag am Toten Mann gezogen


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Dezember 2012)

Yiep, danke für die Party!!

Gestern war ich nur in HI und danach mit dem Zwerg ne Runde Schlitten fahren

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich frage mich gerade, ob ich noch radeln kann???

Wie schaut es denn am Montag aus? Wetter passt ja. Ich muss nur morgens noch ein wenig futter kaufen und Nachmittags zu den Eltern.

Jemand mit am Start???


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Dezember 2012)

Fahrradfahren??Was ist das 
Da das Wetter ja aber passen sollte bin ich nicht abgeneigt... Lass uns am Montag morgen nochmal telefonieren falls sich ansonsten keiner meldet.
Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (22. Dezember 2012)

ÄÄHH,
meld!!

Wenn der Himmel mitspielt bin ich mit dabei.
Ein "Fahrrad" habe ich hinter den Gipsplatten auch noch gefunden. 
Die Wege sollten ja frei gewaschen sein 

Gruß open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

klingt ja gut: bei Mr OA waren wir uns nicht so sicher, ob er darf

Wir sollten mal eine Uhrzeit abstimmen. Mr Nice hat um 11:00 noch was zu erledigen, alternativ stößt er dann noch zu uns!

Gruß


----------



## open-air (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich büchs aus!


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ab und an sollte mein eine Kopie bzw. einen Klon von sich haben!

Wie schaut es mit der Uhrzeit aus? Ich will um 15:00 Uhr bei meinen Eltern sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

einen Klon  ?
Es soll zwar Leute geben, denen einer von mir schon zu viel ist aber wie soll ich all die Aufgaben gleichzeitig erledigen ...... .

Also Prioritäten setzen!

Ab in den Wald und das sollten wir gegen 10:00 Uhr in Angriff nehmen.
Mal sehen wie fitt  wir sind, dann reicht es vielleicht für zwei mal den größeren Buckel hoch .

Gruß
oben-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Dezember 2012)

10.00 Uhr geht bei mir nicht da ich das Grillzeug erst um 11 Uhr beim Mehl abholen kann..
Evtl. schaffe ich's bis 11.20 Uhr bei dir. Wenn die Runde kleiner wird sollte dad ja auch noch passen @LarsLipp
Soll ich dich dann mitnehmen??
Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (24. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

OK !
Bei mir sollte das gehen.
 @LarsLipp,
Sag an.

Gruss
open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Dezember 2012)

Wir treffen uns bei dir um 11.30 Uhr.Ich versuch das Grillzeug rin bidschen früher abzuholen und nehm dann Larslipp mit.Sachen sind auch schon siweit gepackt.
Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (24. Dezember 2012)

Bis später.


----------



## open-air (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten bei geilem Frühlingswetter und Sonnenschein wünschen 
open-air, LarsLipp und Mr. Nice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sess (24. Dezember 2012)

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest wünschen Sess und schildkroete58.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Dezember 2012)

Haha,

da stehen wir ja Kopf: das waren wir aber erst nach dem kleinen Baraquito!

Wer ist denn der KataLoge? Hat das was mit dem Kater zu tun???

Frohes Fest


----------



## open-air (28. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
soll morgen recht annehmbares Wetter sein.
Wer mit am Start?
Sommerzeit (Bauherrenzeit) oder Winterzeit, 10:00 oder 11:00 


Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

so langsam müsstest du ja fertig sein. Mir ist es egal: 10:30 Bachgass? Zu früh ist es bestimmt zu kalt! Micro ist wohl nicht mit am Start...


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Dezember 2012)

`Warm` wird`s morgen sowieso eher weniger... Von daher würde ich auch eher Bauherren - von mirb aus auch noch 10.15 Uhr - bevorzugen zumal ich dann  Nachmittags auch noch was mit meinem
Zwerg machen könnte. 

Treffpunkt Eiscafé Bachgasse.
Gruss
Chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Dezember 2012)

OK,

sollte ich hinbekommen. 10:15, im Sommer aber wieder früher


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar läuft...


----------



## open-air (28. Dezember 2012)

Ok


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Dezember 2012)

Bin Wach, bei mir passt es: 10:15 Bachgasse


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi


und wie schaut es mmorgen aus? 11:00 Uhr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (30. Dezember 2012)

11:00 ist OK, bin dabei.
Wir könne telefonieren wo wir starten.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (31. Dezember 2012)

Wir sehen uns morgen ... heute Abend ;-)


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

wenn sich keiner meldet, komme ich bei dir vorbei um 11:00 plus minus ein paar Minuten bzw. bimmel durch, wenn ich losdüse.


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir wird das heute nix... Euch viel Spass!!

Gruss und dem Rest einen Guten Start ins Neue Jahr
Chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. Dezember 2012)

Guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Dezember 2012)

Jupp: Guten Rutsch und rutscht nicht aus!


----------



## open-air (31. Dezember 2012)

Wünsch Euch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr 2013.
Kommt gut rein und durch.

Gruss
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (1. Januar 2013)

So ! Die Feiertage und 2012 sind vorbei.

Die Feiertage und 2012 sind vorbei.

Hoffe ihr hattet alles gut rumgebracht und seit gut gerüstet für 2013 !

Viel Spaß auf den kommen den Touren !

Greetz Micro & seine Holde


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Januar 2013)

Yo und Micro ist ja schon wieder unterwegs. Ich hoffe die Tourenhüfigkeit wieder auf ein ordentlichen Maas zu bringen: Let's Rock 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (3. Januar 2013)

Ja  wir fahren Samstag morgen in den Schnee 

im übrigen: Silvester war schön und es hat uns sehr gut gefallen


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Januar 2013)

Hi,

wie schaut es mit den daheimgebliebenen aus? Uhrzeit gerne nach Absprache und Wetter. Es ist ja nur ein wenig Regen gemeldet...


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, Regen is nicht gemeldet aber dafür hat"s die Tage ja auch genug geregnet... Motiviert bin ich daher nicht sonderlich.
Ich schau morgen mal was die Laune und das Wetter machen und melde mich dann nochmal bei dir.  @mcro767
Yiep, Silvester war nett Euch viel Spass im Schnee und Ski Heil

Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (4. Januar 2013)

Und wo kommt dann der Kinderanhänger dran wenn das 301 verkauft ist?
Fährt sie dann selbst?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Januar 2013)

Sie hat zu Weihnachten ein E-Bike bekommen und zieht jetzt ihren Alten Herrn den Berg hoch

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (4. Januar 2013)

Hi,
da ist es um's Schloß - Hochst. ziemlich matschig.
Wenn wir fahren, bin ich dabei.

Wir können auch telefonieren.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. Januar 2013)

Hi,

hui, gestern versackt und es dauert wenn dann noch ne Minute: Ich schließe mich telefonisch mit OA kurz. Eventuell um 12:00. Mit der Motivation stimmt bei mir auch ein wenig, aber ich werde mich bewegen: Alternativen?

Puh: scheint ja die nächsten Tage kälter zu werden...


----------



## Micro767 (8. Januar 2013)

Grüße aus dem Schnee !

Trotz 2 Tage Nebel und heute dem ersten schönen Tag 93km und täglich über 6600hm.

Greetz Micro


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Januar 2013)

Hi Micro,

hoch oder runter?

Viel Spass noch!


----------



## open-air (11. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich bin für diese Woche raus

Erkältet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viel Spaß, die Sonne soll sich ja mal blicken lassen.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Januar 2013)

Dann mal gute Besserung!!
 @LarsLipp
Du bist auch raus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Januar 2013)

Bin auch raus: dann kannst du ja mit deinen Mädels fahren. Aber ich glaub das wird im Hänger zu kalt...

Bestellung vin Hibike ist da!


----------



## Micro767 (12. Januar 2013)

Runter immer nur runter


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

Mein Hardtail hat heute ein Brüderchen bekommen.









Bis Bald im Wald, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön!!


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Januar 2013)

Nice und hoffentlich schwer

@all
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10239926&postcount=30 
Sollten wir uns mal im Frühjahr anschauen....

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (24. Januar 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Nice und hoffentlich schwer
> 
> @all
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10239926&postcount=30
> ...



Sieht sehr geil aus! Im Frühjahr bin ich nochmal dabei, werde mein Torque aber vor´m Sommer verkaufen. Im Sommer zieh ich nach Riedstadt und das ist einfach zu weit von jeglichen Bergen entfernt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Januar 2013)

Riedstadt?? Hast du dort ein Häuschen gekauft oder was zieht dich dorthin??

Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Nice und hoffentlich schwer
> 
> @all
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10239926&postcount=30
> ...



Danke für eure Meinung zum Rad. 

Es ist schwer. Aber ich hoffe doch das ich mit euch noch  mithalten kann bergauf.  Wenn ich zu langsam sein sollte einfach an der nächsten Kreuzung auf mich warten ich komme dann ganz bestimmt gleich. Hmm bevor ich es vergesse das Dingens hat ja Schaltung, ob ich das alles beim Fahren geregelt bekomme?  

Gruß Rainer

Die Strecke in Miltenberg sieht gut aus, aber leider nichts für mich. Da darf man nur mit Rockys fahren, oder?


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (25. Januar 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Riedstadt?? Hast du dort ein Häuschen gekauft oder was zieht dich dorthin??
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Si!


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Januar 2013)

@rmfausi
Ich denke, da brauchst DU dir keine Sorgen zu machen.... bisher hast du ja auch immer auf uns gewartet

@Vlatho
Was willst du denn dort?? Da hat´s ja nicht mal Hügel zum biken. Tssss

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (25. Januar 2013)

Dafür hat´s dort schöne Häuschen! Ich kann ja immernoch deinem guten Beispiel folgen und mir n Rennradl kaufen!


----------



## open-air (25. Januar 2013)

Hi,

.... es gibt auch Bleigewichte ...., Singletrailer,  ... 

Sa. ??? Das Wetter soll angeblich einladender werden.


Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Januar 2013)

@Vlatho
RR?? Machst du niiiiiiiiiie 

 @open-air
Schauen wir mal.... wenn´s aufgeht und "warm" wird bin ich raus!! Auf den Gatsch hab ich keinen Bock!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (25. Januar 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Vlatho
> RR?? Machst du niiiiiiiiiie



Da könntest Du Recht behalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. Januar 2013)

Hups,

mal drei Tage nicht geschaut:

RM: sehr schön, Bremsen tauschen und Blei in die Rohre, du bist immer noch zu schnell für uns

Vlatho: Rad nicht verkaufen, du bist ja auch im Moment nicht gefahren. Micro hat auch keine kürzere Anfahrt!

@All: ich glaub eich bin raus, mal sehen, wenn es richtig sonnig wird. Will aber auch keine Erkältung riskieren. Ich muss ja noch weg...

@Alll II: Eure Teile liegen bei mir...

Strecke Miltenberg ist sehr schön: Mr Nice und SRX Prinz fahren mit Ihrne Autos und wir shutteln!


----------



## rmfausi (25. Januar 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> RM: sehr schön, Bremsen tauschen und Blei in die Rohre, du bist immer noch zu schnell für uns



Danke, die Bremsen werden dann getauscht wenn sie mir zu viel rumzicken.
Ich werde mich mal überraschen lassen wie lange das dauert.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Januar 2013)

@ Vlatho:
Mach keinen Mist ! Ich hab auch 20 km bis zum nächsten Hügel, da muss man eben ein paar Minuten mehr für ne Tour einplanen oder eben öfter mit dem Auto fahren 
Du wirst den Verkauf sicher bereuen !


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (25. Januar 2013)

Ihr habt gut reden. Mit Familie is die Zeit dann doch eher knapp und 20km Anfahrt klaut mir einfach zu viel Zeit. Außerdem will das Haus ja auch gepflegt sein -> also noch weniger Zeit. Nee nee, die Entscheidung steht schon, auch wenn´s schmerzt.


----------



## Micro767 (26. Januar 2013)

*mmh* Haus, Garten  und Frau sowie 20 km anfahrt zum Odenwald hab ich auch ...

Würd nie auf die Idee kommen auch nur eins meiner Räder zu verkaufen ;-)


----------



## open-air (26. Januar 2013)

Aha, und was ist mit Haus und Frau oder Frau und Haus .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @_rmfausi_
> Ich denke, da brauchst DU dir keine Sorgen zu machen.... bisher hast du ja auch immer auf uns gewartet




Dann bin ich mal auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt gespannt. 
Wenn das Eis wech ist.
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (26. Januar 2013)

Wenn dann vielleicht mal das Haus


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (27. Januar 2013)

Ja, so werden die Prioritäten von Mensch zu Mensch anders verteilt... Bei mir ist es halt das Bike, das zuerst gehen muss. Traurig, aber wahr. Ich hab genug andere Hobbies, langweilig wird´s mir nicht


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Januar 2013)

Hi,

so ist das mit den prioritäten: Nach dem Rad ist vor dem Rad. Vlatho war ja in letzter Zeit nicht soo oft unterwegs. Er hat ja noch ein Kind zur Frau und dem Haus. (Richtige Reihenfolge?) 

Mir spart das Haus zum Glück ja Zeit! 

Auf mich müsst Ihr "leider" ne Weile warten: frühestens das zweite März Wochenende: Prio bei mir: Wellen -  Urlaub, Wellen - Urlaub, Radeln, ich lasse mal hier Haus und Frau lieber raus, das macht nur Ärger


----------



## Micro767 (27. Januar 2013)

Ab in den Urlaub


----------



## jmbracing (28. Januar 2013)

@Mr. Nice Thank you to send this link.


----------



## Micro767 (29. Januar 2013)

Samstag wenn das Wetter past ?
11 Uhr !


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Januar 2013)

Wenn´s Wetter passt.... sieht aber nicht danach aus http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/2583x27-d4.html 

 @jmbracing 
You are welcome.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Januar 2013)

Hi jmbracing 

und wer bist du? Neue Radler sind immer wieder gerne gesehen: OK in deinem Namen steht was von racing? Der Rest des Namens Kürzel deiner Vor / Nachnamen?

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: mich siehst du wohl erst im März wieder im Wald!


----------



## open-air (29. Januar 2013)

@LarsLipp, schönen Urlaub und bringe bitte etwas von dem Sonnenschein mit...
 @jmbracing,
You are welcome.
 @Mr. Nice,
ich befürchte was nicht passt muß passend gemacht werden, sonst kommen wir hier nie mehr zum biken

Wenn ... Sa. 11 Uhr, ok noch ist es nicht warm

Gruß
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmbracing (29. Januar 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi jmbracing
> 
> und wer bist du? Neue Radler sind immer wieder gerne gesehen: OK in deinem Namen steht was von racing? Der Rest des Namens Kürzel deiner Vor / Nachnamen?
> 
> ...




Hallo @ LarsLipp, Jorge Merino Blanco, daher der Spitzname. Ich bin ein spanischer Junge von 23 Jahren. Ich fange jetzt Fahrrad fahren an, schon lange dass ich nicht mehr gefahren bin.

Danke, google Übersetzer.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. Januar 2013)

@LarsLipp: schönen Urlaub.


----------



## rmfausi (29. Januar 2013)

Von mir auch.


Bis bald im Wald, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Februar 2013)

Heute regnet`s auch nur einmal.... zum Glück konnte ich gestern morgen ne Runde im trockenen fahren
TM is aber immer noch wg. Holzeinschlag gesperrt!!
Wie schaut s bei euch morgen nun aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. Februar 2013)

Krank


----------



## open-air (1. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung!

Äm, wenn es schon beim Losfahren so schüttet wie jetzt, dann vertage ich
Ich  war erst krank und bin immer noch nicht bei 100%
Gruss
open-air


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. Februar 2013)

Danke


----------



## codit (1. Februar 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> TM is aber immer noch wg. Holzeinschlag gesperrt!!


Nur Mut, seit 14 Tagen ruhen die Arbeiten. Bis auf 5 Meter schieben und einmal heben gut fahrbar. Achtung nur von "hinten" her anfahrbar!Und gestern Nachmittag war der Pfad schon abgetrocknet. Im Gegensatz zum Weg von Hochstätten hoch Richtung Not Gottes, schoene Schlammschlacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

codit


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Februar 2013)

Wenn`s um 11 Uhr regnen sollte bin ich auch raus...  Wir können uns ja gegen 10. 15 mal kurzschließen.
   @miCro
Wie schaut`s bei dir??

@srx
Wie krank?? 

   @codit
Gestern morgen um 10 war abgesperrt und ich meine auch Arbeiter gehört zu haben... 

Meli war dafür vorne runter fast Staub 
trocken : D

Gruss
chris
Edit:  http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=096460&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmbracing (1. Februar 2013)

Wie lange ist der Melibokus Weg?
Oder wohin kann ich fahren von Heppenheim? ausser HP1. Ich kann mit dem Zug fahren auch.
Ich bin Cross-Country Radfahrer, kein downhill.


----------



## rmfausi (1. Februar 2013)

Kann man alles fahren vom Meli runter, auch mit 'nem Hardtail ohne Schaltung. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## jmbracing (1. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Kann man alles fahren vom Meli runter, auch mit 'nem Hardtail ohne Schaltung.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## open-air (1. Februar 2013)

@Mr.Nice, OK


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Februar 2013)

@jmracing
Wenn wir fahren treffen wir uns hier:
http://web2.cylex.de/anfahrt/eisdiele-cortina-1211265-anfahrt.html

Sind aber schon eher bergab orientiert und fahren daher auch ganz entspannt hoch
Was für ein Rad fährst du??
Gruss
Chris
PS. Von HP bis Bensheim sind`s ca. 8km ... und bis zum Melibokus ca. 12km u. 400hm.


----------



## jmbracing (1. Februar 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @jmracing
> Wenn wir fahren treffen wir uns hier:
> http://web2.cylex.de/anfahrt/eisdiele-cortina-1211265-anfahrt.html
> 
> ...



Macht ihr viel Downhill?
Ich bin immer noch beginner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. Februar 2013)

Hi,

viel Spass wenn Ihr fahrt. Wir sind keine Downhiller, aber fahren ganz gern auch mal Bergab.... DH ist schon ne andere Nummer. einfach mal mitfahren und im Zweifel halt ein neues Rad kaufen: oder das vom Mr Nice


 @Open Air Dämpfer gibt es grad fast geschenkt bei CRC...

Ich bin dann wieder im März mit dabei: räumt doch schon mal den Wald auf


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Februar 2013)

Was verstehst du unter DH??
So sehen die Abfahrten ungefähr aus... 
[nomedia="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QYPu444Zk24"]Melibokus Trail - YouTube[/nomedia]

In HP gibt`s aber auch eine CC Strecke:
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...ke-heppenheim&catid=12:rundstrecken&Itemid=43

Gruss
chris


----------



## jmbracing (2. Februar 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter DH??
> So sehen die Abfahrten ungefähr aus...
> Melibokus Trail - YouTube
> 
> ...




Ich weiss nicht, wie ich erklären kann.

Das Video sieht schwer aus.

Ich bin schon gefahren diese Strecke, aber wollte andere Strecke fahren.

Gruss.


----------



## open-air (2. Februar 2013)

Moin,

Mr.Nice und ich treffen uns um 11:00 Ecke Bachgasse (Eiscafe).


----------



## jmbracing (2. Februar 2013)

Warte nicht auf mich.

Danke für alles.


----------



## Micro767 (2. Februar 2013)

:-( hab nen Geburtstags Brunch vergessen 

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## jmbracing (2. Februar 2013)

HP1 gefahren


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Februar 2013)

Und wie war HP1 gewesen??
Wir haben die gut zwei Std. ohne Regen auch gut genutzt 
In Bensheim gibt`s auch so eine offizielle Strecke http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=122&Itemid=64   @LarsLipp
Morgen HI??

Gruss
chris


----------



## jmbracing (2. Februar 2013)

War Ok die HP1, aber bin schon 3-4 mals gefahren. Möchte neue strecken lernen für CC.
Nächste Woche vielleicht fahre nach Bensheim. Habe nicht gewusst dass in Bensheim auch so eine war.


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Februar 2013)

Bei den Meli Bikern findest du auch noch CC Fahrer http://www.melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html
Ansonsten einfach mal bei uns mitfahren...

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmbracing (3. Februar 2013)

Ich habe kein Schienbeinschutz, mein Helm is ganz normal und habe so Hose.

Helm





Hose


----------



## Micro767 (3. Februar 2013)

Und ? 

Genau so treffe ich mich nachher mit nem Kumpel in viernheim ;-)


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Februar 2013)

Na, wer erkennt ihn..http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25886 ??

 @Bigtoe
Was is denn das für ein Pornobalken??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (4. Februar 2013)

Tja ich erkenne ein paar Trails und Lifte abrenne Person erkenne ich nicht :-(


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, du warst ja da auch schon fahren.... 

Ich weiß auch grad gar nicht ob du mit bigtoe auch schon fahren warst!?!





Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (5. Februar 2013)

Könnte gut möglich sein aber erkannt hab ich ihn nicht


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand von Euch vor morgen fahren zu gehen?? @LarsLipp
Schönen Urlaub und ne gute Zeit Bring aber dann bitte ein bisschen Sonne mit!
Gruss 
chris


----------



## open-air (8. Februar 2013)

Abhängig vom Wetter, lass uns telefonieren


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Februar 2013)

Gibt`s eigentlich. Beweissbilder von gestern?? Die Abfahrt am Melk war zu geil 
 @Perga
Noch gut heim gekommen?? Ich du hattest auch ein bisschen Spass!? Bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (11. Februar 2013)

Beweisbilder?  - dazu war ja keine zeitâ¦

  Open-air musste ja unbedingt den Radler mit gefÃ¼hlten 2 km Vorsprung noch vorm Gipfel einholen. 

Oben stand er dann, breit grinsend und schon DH-ready  , als wir auch endlich eintrafen. Da war ja nur schnell umziehen angesagtâ¦
  Aber â ja , absolut super dann die Abfahrt  und der Schnee war auch super, kein Matsch.
  Gerne wieder  - dann mit Foto 


  So long 

  Perga


----------



## open-air (11. Februar 2013)

Jo, hat Spass gemacht.
Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruss
open-air


----------



## Perga (19. Februar 2013)

Der Berg ruft!

  Wie war das mit dem weißen Zeug  zum WE, Mr Nice 


  Hab die Spikes vorne runtergeschmissen und mir Kufen drann gemacht:









Das wird wieder super Pulverschnee...

Perga


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich grad rausschaue dann muss ich echt !!

Es reicht jetzt mit diesem weißen Zeug.......

 @LarsLipp
Wie immer alles richtig gemacht?? Was machen die Wellen in CR??

 @Perga
Wenn du mir einen von deinen beiden Spikereifen gibst dann können wir am We. nochmal über ne Runde redern

Frohes Schaffen!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (19. Februar 2013)

nix schaffe  Bett hüten  , bin z.Z. platt, wird dieses We wieder nix mit Biken


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Februar 2013)

Dann kurier dich lieber mal richtig aus!!

Gute Besserung.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Februar 2013)

Hi,

schön warm hier, Wellen aber recht klein.

Hatte heute ca 1o Meter entfernt nen Hai. 30cm Flosse, keine Ahnung wie groß der war...Die Ticos meinten aber der ist nicht gefährlich: also weiter gesurft...

Ich packe dann die Sonne ein und bringe den Frühling mit!


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Februar 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich packe dann die Sonne ein und bringe den Frühling mit!



Aber Hallo!! Ich foffe mal, dass sind dann nicht nur leere Worte sondern ein Versprechen... 

Viel Spass noch beim kuscheln mit den Haien aber pass bloss auf deine Flossen auf

@all
Geht morgen jemand fahren?? Soll ja noch ein bißchen Neuschnee dazukommen

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (22. Februar 2013)

Würde fahren (hätte noch ein paar 2.1 Spikes für dich ),  aber vor 11 wird das nix! 
  Das letzte mal war es ja auch super


  Grüsse


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Februar 2013)

2.1er?? Die passen auf's RR aber doch nicht auf's MTB

Wg. Biken lass uns morgen telefonieren. Muss aber schauen ob's später bei mir passt- muss nachmittags auf unseren Zwerg aufpassen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. Februar 2013)

Sche... Wetter


----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2013)

Samstag kann morgens garnicht und Nachmittag weiß ich noch nicht wann :-(
Sonntag fahr ich wohl ab Viernheim irgend eine Geo Park Strecke


----------



## Micro767 (2. März 2013)

Wir kommen morgen von viernheim aus auf den Meli, vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## codit (2. März 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wir kommen morgen von viernheim aus auf den Meli, vielleicht sieht man sich


Wird kein Spass zum Meli hoch! Heute oberhalb vom Parkplatz >10cm Sulz. Die Schee/Wasser Mischung war bergauf extrem schwer fahrbar. Kaum Traktion, Spurhalten Glueckssache. Habe am Brunnen aufgegeben.  Unten gehts aber gut, Schlamm und Sonne macht gluecklich.

Grusse
codit


----------



## Micro767 (3. März 2013)

Ging aber ganz gut heute, klar noch Eis und Schnee aber kein Sulz, runter war´s mit den HT ne schöner rutscherei


----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2013)

Hi,

jetzt bin ich auch wieder hier: ein wenig Sonne konnte ich ja einpacken!

Mal sehen ob es am Samstag ne Runde gibt!

Gruß

LL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (3. März 2013)

Hi,

Willkommen zurück! Ist noch alles drann? Oder hat der Hai Dich angeknabbert?

Ich hoffe doch, am Sa. muß was gehen, diese Grippe ist hartnäckig.
 @Micro767,
hättest ja mal vorbeigerollt kommen können.


Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. März 2013)

Bis nächsten Samstag ist der Gatsch auch wieder weg

Bis dahin gehe ich lieber so wie heute ne Runde RR fahren... 
 @LarsLipp
Soviel Sonne wie gestern und heute hatten wir die 4 letzten Wochen nicht. Von daher  

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (4. März 2013)

Kommenden Samstag könnte klappen 

11 Uhr in Fehle !?

Wir waren unter Zeitdruck gestern, André wollte zum Fußball zurück sein und bei 70km ...
Auf dem Rückweg sahen wir eh aus wie die Schw... und das mit dem HT


----------



## LarsLipp (4. März 2013)

Hi,

ich denke 11:00 Uhr passt. Dann den Kranken mal gute Besserung.

1000hm sollten aber drin sein!


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. März 2013)

1000 hm?? Wie du willst nur zweimal auf den Meli Weichei

Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (5. März 2013)

Demnächst komme ich auch mal wieder zum Fahren vorbei. Der Lars ist ja wieder im Lande und Micro fährt auch wieder. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2013)

Hi,

ja, man ist das Toll wieder hier zu sein... 

 @Chris: nicht meckern : bist du mit am Start?
@RM: wenn du mit dem neuen Rad kommst darfst du auch mitfahren. Wobei du uns auch damit wahrscheinlich stehen lässt... Wenigstens kannst du dann schalten und langsam fahren. 

Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken am Samstag


----------



## Perga (7. März 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Bis nächsten Samstag ist der Gatsch auch wieder wegs



 Hmm - das Displays meines Smartphones muss kaputt sein, bei der Wetter-APP sind ab Montag bei den Wolken lauter weiße Punkte


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. März 2013)

Jo geh fort 
Wenn das wirklich so kommt - ich glaub da ja immer noch nicht dran... - dann ist das ganz alleine deine Schuld!! Du bist der einzige der dank Spikereifen sich das weisse Zeug wünscht  

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. März 2013)

.. ich hoffe nur auf trockenes Wetter am Samstag...

Oder doch morgen radeln? Ich pack erst mal mein Surfbrett ein.


----------



## LarsLipp (8. März 2013)

OK,

11:00 Uhr Fehlheim - 11:15 Bachgasse!

Wer ist mit am Start?


----------



## open-air (8. März 2013)

Ich, wenn's Wetter stimmt, >0°C kein Regen.


Ich hoffe wir fahren langsam.
Sch..... Grippe

Gruß
open-air

Ps: das weiße Zeug muß auch nicht sein


----------



## LarsLipp (8. März 2013)

Immer noch Grippe? Ich war doch 3 Wochen weg. Wusste doch, viel zu kurz...

Jetzt ist hier die Sonne weg, wird wohl nix mit paddeln, oder sieht es in Bensheim besser aus?


----------



## open-air (8. März 2013)

Das sind noch die Nachwehen.
Husten und Schnief-Nase.
Musste ja unbedingt wieder arbeiten gehen.
Andere sind 2-3 Wochen zu Hause geblieben .....


----------



## Perga (8. März 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir fahren langsam.
> Sch..... Grippe



 eh  wadd?  - langsam???   als ich das letzte mal dieses Wort aus deinem Mund hörte, standest Du ne ganze weile alleine oben aufm Meli rumm und hast auf den Rest gewartet

  schon klar-> langsam.    ...hoffenlich bremmst dich das weisse Zeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (8. März 2013)

Viel Spaß morgen, hab die Kinder und muss noch was am Haus machen.


----------



## LarsLipp (8. März 2013)

Wer krank ist bleibt zu Hause. Dann warst du nicht richtig Krank: nicht rumheulen...

Bitte alle jetzt den Teller leeressen: ich will morgen keinen Regen:

Frühester Paddelstart am See 08.03. das Wasser war aber noch gut Frisch


----------



## open-air (8. März 2013)

brrrrrrr


----------



## LarsLipp (9. März 2013)

Danke an Alle: die Teller waren wohl richtig leer: dio Sonne kommt raus und das scheint doch so zu bleiben!


----------



## LarsLipp (9. März 2013)

Treffpunkt OA!


----------



## Micro767 (9. März 2013)

Hoffe ihr hattet auch ohne mich Spaß :'-(


----------



## open-air (9. März 2013)

Hi,

war eine super Runde heute.
3x Melibokus, einen Akrobaten, ein Rad mit Überlänge und einen der nen Baum mit nem Sandsack verwechselte. 

Hoffe der Hand gehts wieder besser.

Gruss
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (9. März 2013)

Jo,

das nächste mal biste wieder mit dabei: hast tolle Action verpasst... Keine Ahnung ob ich das wiederholen kann / will


----------



## open-air (9. März 2013)

Das nächste Mal stehst Du den Stunt.


----------



## Perga (10. März 2013)

Und Blessuren haste, im Gegensatz zu mir, sonst auch keine davon getragen.
 Nervt schon dass ich jetzt u.a. die Shift-Taste mit dem Mittelfinger drücken muss
  Echt Pech  es waren nur noch 100 Meter zum Waldrand und ich war gedanklich schon beim kühlen Getränkt von OA.
  Aber bei der super Wundversorgung und dem leckeren Kuchen , sollte die Schwellung auch bald wieder zurück gehen  sonst muss ich in den Anhänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. März 2013)

3xmal Meli ? 

Was ein Glück war ich nicht mit dabei :kotz:


----------



## LarsLipp (10. März 2013)

Waren ja aber nur kurze Runden bis an den Parkplatz. Die letzte Abfahr hat dann aber deutlich Kraft gefehlt und ich bin mehr oder weniger gerollt...

Meine Beine sind aber heute doch recht müde und HI ist ausgefallen.... 

Mal sehen was das nächste Weeken bringt: in 10 Tagen wird es aber wieder warm


----------



## Micro767 (10. März 2013)

Ich geh hält jetzt mit meiner Holden und André ne runde biken


----------



## Micro767 (13. März 2013)

Sch... Wetter !


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2013)

jo und ne kleine Erkältung habe ich auch. OK, passt dann ja. Mach aber leiber auch 2 Tage Sport-Pause. Mal sehen, was das Wetter zum Samstag macht...
Ist ja noch offen ob 5 oder 10°...


----------



## traildrums (13. März 2013)

Hi zusammen. Komme aus HP und suche noch Leute denen ich mich anschließen kann und so bin ich auf den thread gestoßen. Scheint ja ne ganz aktive runde hier zu sein. Bin 19 jahre und würde mich euch gern mal anschließen wenn der schnee wieder weg ist... Spikes besitze ich leider nicht. :/


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2013)

hehe: die Spikes brauchst du ja nur noch heute, hoffen wir mal!

Einfach lesen und am besten Bescheid geben, wenn du mitfährst. Den Melibokus kommsst du hoch?  Wenn ja komm mit, wenn nein, melde dich wenn du es schaffst! 

Ansonsten immer ne lockere Runde die keine Sprints fährt und gemütlich den Berg runterrollt. Den Helm bitte nicht vergessen...

G


----------



## rmfausi (13. März 2013)

Ok, mach ich dann auch so, sobald ich den Meli wieder hoch komme. Einen Helm habe ich sowieso dabei. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Perga (13. März 2013)

traildrums schrieb:


> Spikes besitze ich leider nicht. :/


  Kann Dir meine Spikes leihen, brauch ich die nÃ¤chsten 6 Wochen nicht â mit Gips fÃ¤hrt es sich nicht so dolle. 

Dass da auch immer gleich Gips dran muss, nur weil so nenn mini Knochen ânenn Knacks abbekommen hat. Kann den Finger doch ganz normal bewegen! Aber  die Schwellung wÃ¼rde sonst nicht zurÃ¼ckgehenâ¦na â ok.




LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ansonsten immer ne lockere Runde die keine Sprints fÃ¤hrt und gemÃ¼tlich den Berg runterrollt.
> G



 Sagt der, der beim runterrollen noch nie zweiter warâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (13. März 2013)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## rmfausi (13. März 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> Sagt der, der beim runterrollen noch nie zweiter war



Er macht sich ja auch immer sooo breit das man an ihm nicht
einfach vorbei kommt.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2013)

wie Gips? Was soll das denn? 6 Wochen? Geht bestimmt in 3 schon wieder. Dann fahren wir halt ganz locker runter... 

@RM: wir sind schon gespannt, wie viel so ein Torque bei dir ausmacht. Leider sicher nicht viel... Vieleicht musst du dein Rad tragen: dann kommen sogar wir mit.


----------



## rmfausi (13. März 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @RM: wir sind schon gespannt, wie viel so ein Torque bei dir ausmacht. Leider sicher nicht viel... Vieleicht musst du dein Rad tragen: dann kommen sogar wir mit.



Der Kopf ist stärker als das Torque, bergauf kann ich schalten und verwalten. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## traildrums (13. März 2013)

Alles klar  Melibokus krieg ich hin 
Ich behalt das hier mal im Auge und schreib rein sobald es zeitlich passt. Freu mich drauf


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. März 2013)

@Perga
Gips?? Echt jetzt oder was??Was ist genau kaputt gegangen?? Wer wollte nochmal das weisse Zeug haben...?? Egal,dann mal gute Besserung.

Hat jemand eigentlich vor zum diesjährigen Hibik
e Lagerausverkauf zu fahren??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (14. März 2013)

@Perga,
gute Besserung.


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2013)

Wir schaut es morgen aus ?


----------



## open-air (15. März 2013)

Dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2013)

mal schauen. bin noch ein wenig Erkältet aber prinzipiell bei ner kleinen Runde dabei... mal sehen was das Wetter macht!


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2013)

wie schaut wa mit dem Schnee am Meli aus ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. März 2013)

Ich war zwar nicht oben aber wenn ich Richtung  Meli schaue dann würde ich sagen,dass ab Parkplatz Meli noch so ca. 10cm liegen ...
Wenn wir später starten könnten wäre mir recht da zum einen Freunde aus MZ zum Frühstück da sind und es später auch wärmer ist

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2013)

kommt darauf an was für Dich später ist !
hab so meine Bedenken das das dann für mich noch immer früh sein wird ;-)


----------



## open-air (15. März 2013)

11:00 Uhr +15min für die warmfahrer 
bei mir oder Eisdiele


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2013)

klingt eigentlich gut, ich muss mal schauen wir fitt ich bin...


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. März 2013)

Mit später dachte ich eher an 12.00 Uhr... ne Viertelstd. is ja immer die normale Karenzzeit

Oder hat einer von euch Termine die gegen einen späteren Start sprechen würden??

  @LarsLipp
Wenn du heute arbeiten warst dann is doch alles klar... 


LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wer krank ist bleibt zu Hause. Dann warst du nicht richtig Krank: nicht rumheulen...



Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2013)

Ich darf erst nach 18 Uhr Heim kommen 

12 ist mehr als ok für mich


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. März 2013)

@open-air
Wie sieht das zeitl. bei dir aus?? 12.00 Uhr möglich??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2013)

OK 12:00 klingt nicht so schlecht! Dann ist es schon mollig.  
Wir bekommen um 10:00 noch Frühstücksbesuch... 

@MR Nice, misst jetzt habe ich keine Ausrede mehr.

OK 11:45 bei mir ! und 12:00 Bachgass? Oder OA?


----------



## Micro767 (16. März 2013)

I h komm 11:45 nach fehle


----------



## open-air (16. März 2013)

Moin,

12:00 ist OK.
Die Ncht war zu kurz

Gruss
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2013)

@OA: das war doch eh mal deine päferierte Startzeit: back to the roots


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2013)

Wir kommen zum OA!


----------



## Micro767 (18. März 2013)

War ne schöne Tour am Samstag 

Klamoten wurden auch wieder frei von Sand und Matsch, nur brauch ich neben 2 neuen Bremsbelägen jetzt auch nen neuen Schaltzug, den hat es beim Sturz aus dem Schalthebel gezogen und zerflettert


----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2013)

@miCro: Bremsbeläge habe ich eventuell im Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. März 2013)

Danke, aber ich hab noch welche.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. März 2013)

Zumal Bremsbeläge eigentl. vollkommen überwertet sind

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2013)

aber nur bei deinen Bremsen

Wetter wird wohl zum Weekend


----------



## Micro767 (20. März 2013)

und wie schaut es dann Samstag aus ?

11 Uhr Fehle


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2013)

@LarsLipp
Bei der zickigen Italienerin gebe ich dir recht bei den neuen nein......

 @Micro767
Am Samstag bin ich raus da ab 14.00 Uhr ne Pfitzenmeier Ausfahrt ansteht.

Euch aber viel Spass.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2013)

11:00 Uhr sollte passen. @Mr Nice: zwei kleine Runden kannst du schon mit uns fahren . dann bringst du den Hänger weg und fährst mit den Pfitzemeiern...

Wie hieß noch mal der "neue"? mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilposse (20. März 2013)

Servus Männer!

Also, ich wäre auf jeden Fall mit von der partie, wenns ok ist ? 
Uhrzeit passt, dann bleibt noch die Frage nach Ausrüstung und Art der Tour.

MfG
Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2013)

@LarsLipp
Ja, nee is klar

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (20. März 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ... dann bringst du den Hänger weg und fährst mit den Pfitzemeiern...



nee, den machen wir dann bei dir dran und ich setz mich rein - will auch mal wieder per Rad auf den Meli..

 @Mr Nice: kann man bei dem Teil rechts das Fenster runter machen(warum wohl rechts ) - für die Peitsche?


----------



## rmfausi (20. März 2013)

Ich wäre dann bis jetzt auch mal wieder dabei.
 @LarsLipp
Wo ist genau Treffpunkt in Fehle? Kann ich auch wieder direkt zu Dir kommen? Wann sollte ich dann da sein? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2013)

Hi,

 @rmfausi: aber gerne doch, du kennst den Weg bestimmt noch.

 @Evil: ja so halt normale Tour wie beim letzten mal! Langsam hoch, OK RM darf schneller fahen, und gemütlich Bergab Bring ruhig wieder deinen Helm mit...


----------



## rmfausi (20. März 2013)

Ich habe am Samstag Schaltung und kann die Geschwindigkeit regulieren.  Einen Helm nehme ich auch mit.

Bis am Samstag bei dir. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2013)

hehe: hast du jetzt 2 Kettenblätter vorne oder auch hinten mehr?


----------



## sad1802 (21. März 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ...Wo ist genau Treffpunkt in Fehle? ....


 
Blöde Frage - was/wo/wer ist dieses "Fehle"


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. März 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage - was/wo/wer ist dieses "Fehle"



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fehlheim

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2013)

der Ort Fehlheim 

Aber wir können auch noch einen anderen Treffpunkt vereinbaren z.B. 
ca. 15 Minuten später am Tennisclub Bensheim am Berliner Ring Ecke Saarstr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (21. März 2013)

Samstag hab ich leider keine Zeit, aber vielleicht ein ander mal.
Micro und fausi - fahrt ihr dann mit Auto oder Zug gen Norden !?
(oder radelt ihr etwa die ca. 20 km hoch?)


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2013)

Ich komm dann immer mit dem Auto, Touren von zuhause aus auf den Meli mach ich nur alleine oder mit meiner Holden.


----------



## open-air (21. März 2013)

Maaalzeit,

Sa., bin dabei.

15min. Fehle -> Tennishalle ??
Trefpunkt ist doch 11:15 Eisdiele
=> 11:10 Tennishalle Ihr wollt doch warm sein.

Gruß

oa


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2013)

Hi OA,

der Treffpunkt hängt meist von den Leuten ab die mitkommen, nicht jeder findet die Eisdiele und nen Parkplatz, da ist die Tennishalle einfacher, danach können wir ja auch zur Eisdiele oder auch zu dir kommen.

Aber da sad1802 eh nicht kann ist das bis auf weiteres hinfällig ausser jemand anderes kommt noch von ausserhalb mit der sich nicht auskennt


----------



## Evilposse (21. März 2013)

Servus!

Eisdiele Bachgasse?

MfG
Martin


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2013)

jep


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2013)

jep

und wieder hat einer was gelernt: wo das schöne Fehlheim ist 

Geht ja richtig rund hier. Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken!


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2013)

Bei mir wird es gerade fragtlich ob ich Samstag kann oder Geld ausgeben darf / muss


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2013)

Bring das Geld doch mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2013)

würd sich lohnen selbst auch bei den 35% auf alles die es gibt


----------



## rmfausi (21. März 2013)

Außer Tiernahrung?? Ich fahre mit dem Auto. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2013)

inzwischen ausser "Budget"
Tiernahrung gibts wohl gar keine mehr


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2013)

? Jetzt war ich fast verwirrt? RM fährt mit dem Auto wegen der 35%.


----------



## open-air (22. März 2013)

neeee,

der ist kalt immer noch schneller den Buckel rauf wie wir.

ÄÄÄÄ um was geht's hier eigentlich


----------



## LarsLipp (22. März 2013)

Hi,

scheint ja morgen nicht zu regnen: es ist Schnee angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. März 2013)

Geld ist ausgegeben, hoffe pünktlich in fehle zu sein


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2013)

Bei 5° glaub ich mal eher nicht an Schnee... http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=096460&wahl=vorhersage

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. März 2013)

Hi,

die Niederschlagsmenge ging aber zurück...

Schauen wir mal morgen früh...


----------



## Micro767 (23. März 2013)

Sch... Ist es kalt draußen


----------



## LarsLipp (23. März 2013)

Wieder mal ne super Runde: und es hat tatsächlich noch geschneit: 3 Flocken in Fehlheim...

Demnächst wieder.


----------



## Evilposse (23. März 2013)

Hi!

In der Tat, war echt super 
Allerdings wurmt mich noch das leichte touchieren des Baumes 
War dann doch eine etwas blutige Sache, wie ich im Nachhinein feststellen mußte 
Aber egal, auf jeden Fall bin ich das nächste mal, sicherheitstechnisch, auf eurem Stand 

Bis dann!

Martin


----------



## Perga (23. März 2013)

Evilposse schrieb:


> Allerdings wurmt mich noch das leichte touchieren des Baumes



 Bäume - was für Bäume?   Kenn ich den?  Wir machen ihn um.


----------



## rmfausi (23. März 2013)

Ja, hat wieder Spass gemacht. Bei mir fliegen die Fatalberts auch wieder runter, scheiß auf den Rollwiederstand.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (23. März 2013)

Jep war toll


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. März 2013)

Auch bei uns hat's Nachmittags zum Glück nur 3 Flocken gegeben War zwar in der Tat sau kalt mit dem Wind aber leider geil

Bilder: http://nussriegel.blogspot.de/2013/03/aktuelle-radtour.html

   @Evilposse
Waaaaaas Bäume im Wald??? Unverschämtheit 
   @rmfausi
Was für ne Mischung haben die FA?? Evtl. hätte ich Interesse...
   @LarsLipp
Morgen HI??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilposse (23. März 2013)

@_Mr. Nice_ 
Ja, da hat dieses hölzerne Ding tatsächlich nix anderes zu tun als sich mir in den Weg zu stellen  
@_Perga_
Gut, sollte es das nochmal versuchen, machen wir es Platt!!!


----------



## rmfausi (24. März 2013)

@"Mr. Nice"
Das sind die mit Tripple Nano Compound inkl. SnakeSkinFront und Rear.
Sie sind mitlerweile ca. 3-4 Jahre alt. Das Profil sieht vorne noch gut
aus hinten naja.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. März 2013)

Aber TPC.... naja

Genuss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (27. März 2013)

Hi,

Freitag sieht im Moment trocken aus: Wer ist mit am Start?
Zeit noch flexibel! 2 - mal den Buckel hoch und wieder runter!


----------



## Micro767 (27. März 2013)

Wenn es trocken bleibt hab ich da wohl etwas zum einbetonieren :-(


----------



## Evilposse (27. März 2013)

Servus!

Ich wäre Freitag am Start, allerdings muß ich spätestens um 12 zu Hause sein...... 

MfG
Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (27. März 2013)

OK,

wenn Micro raus ist, könnten wir früher los, dann ist es aber noch frisch

 @Evilposse: sende mir doch mal deine Mobilnr und die Firmenmail zu...


----------



## Evilposse (27. März 2013)

Sers
 @LarsLipp: Nummer ist raus.

Frisch ist nicht schlimm, wenn wir eh strampeln, dann sollte uns schon warm werden. 

MfG
Martin


----------



## open-air (27. März 2013)

Wann ist früh? 
Wäre dabei.

Gruss
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2013)

Hi,

früh ist relativ: Wie pünktlich muss Evilposse denn zu Haus sein? Punkt 12 oder noch ein paar Minuten später? Musst du schaffe?

10:30 passt, wenn Micro nicht mit fährt...


----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2013)

Moin Moin,

also ....

Ich versuche heute früh Feierabend zu machen und die Pfosten heute schon einzubetonieren. D.h. aber nicht das ich morgen Zeit habe um mit Euch zu biken.

Kann Sein das wenn es heute gut läuft wir morgen gleich mit den Holzbalken weitermachen oder ich mit meiner Holden radel oder jogge oder mich mit Andre1811 zum biken treffe. Er hat auch schon gefragt ob morgen MTB ansteht.

10:30 bis 12:00 ist eh nicht meine Zeit, zu früh und zu kurz, o.k. man könnte weiter radeln ...

Ich schau hier im Forum was ihr plant und kann ja kurzfristig entscheiden


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2013)

Hi,

dann steht ja die Runde fast: ich geh heute nicht in Sport und bin eher dabei 3 mal hoch zu fahren.


----------



## Evilposse (28. März 2013)

Servus

Ich muß auf jeden Fall bis 12 Uhr zu Hause sein, da wir zum Mittagessen eingeladen sind.
Ich kann mich früher auf den Weg machen und dann zum Treffpunkt erscheinen, sollte für mich noch zu einer Runde Meli reichen.

MfG
Martin


----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2013)

Jep, ich bin raus für Morgen, 
Samstag gibts ne Trekking Tour und 
Sonntag auf Geburtstag in die Pfalz allerdings radeln wir hin und zurück


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2013)

OK: 10:30 beim OA oder Bachgass?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilposse (28. März 2013)

Hi

Mir egal, sag etwas an und ich bin dann vor Ort.

MfG
Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2013)

Ich war heute schon 40km fahren - wenn auch nur RR...  und gehe später noch in HI. Von daher werde ich morgen ebenfalls spontan entscheiden, ob ich mit komme ggf. auch mit Anhänger. @LarsLipp
Wie schon wieder nix mit HI?? Bei uns klappt`s morgen Nachmittag leider nicht da Simone aus Nürnberg da ist.. Wie schaut`s evtl. nächstes Wie. bei Euch aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2013)

Hi,

HI: heute nicht, da ich gestern in Joga war und wenn es regnet eh noch ins Studio muss. Von daher schone ich meine Beine und fahr morgen lieber 3x hoch und wieder runter! 

Next Weekend: denke ja. Grüß mal Simone!


----------



## open-air (28. März 2013)

10:30 ist ok


----------



## LarsLipp (29. März 2013)

Treffpunkt beim OA! 10:30!


----------



## LarsLipp (29. März 2013)

und morgen Samstag?

11:00 Uhr OK? Wetter sieht ja gut aus!


----------



## Evilposse (29. März 2013)

Sers!

Frau hat morgen doch frei, also ist für mich der Weg frei für eine Runde!


MfG
Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (29. März 2013)

Na Supi, dann sind wir ja wieder 3 oder mehr??? Was ist mit Mr Nice?

11:00 Uhr beim OA!  ??? !!!


----------



## Evilposse (29. März 2013)

Hi

Ja,bin um 11 dann da. Aber diesmal mach ich bissl gemütlicher, da ich schon gemerkt habe, daß ich noch einiges an Puste aufbauen muß. 

MfG
Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (29. März 2013)

war doch gemütlich am Telefon hast du ganz nach außer Puste geklungen... Gut Frühstücken dann passt das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (29. März 2013)

Hi,

Mir tun die Beine jetzt noch weh.
11:00 geht klar.
Dann mal ab in's Bett,  und auch reichlich Frühstücken

Ich brauch nen Rad mit Motor  und Federweg

Gruss
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (29. März 2013)

Federweg hat dein Rad doch: zumindest Bergauf


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2013)

OK: Heute ca. 12:45 beim OA

Einmal hoch und runter... 

Morgen dann wieder um 11:00


----------



## rmfausi (31. März 2013)

Hi Locals,
wisst ihr zufällig wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde, ist am Melibokus. Die Fahrerin ist scylla und der Photograph ist rayc. Sind wir da schonmal vorbeigekommen? Sieht für mich neu aus.

Gruß rmfausi

PS: So langsam geht mein blauer Fleck am Oberschenkel auch weg. Der Dicke Albert  ist schon so gut wie in der Tonne/verschenkt.


----------



## open-air (31. März 2013)

Das könnte unterhalb von Weg sein. wo wir links fahren.
D.h. Fallinie gerade aus weiter.


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2013)

Könnt gut sein!

Morgen 11:00!!!! Mal sehen, wie oft wir hoch wollen...


----------



## Micro767 (3. April 2013)

Schaut z.Z. aus als könnte ich Zeit haben ...

Samstag 11 Uhr Fehle ?


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2013)

Hi,

passt bei mir! Rasen mähen ist ja leider immer noch nicht 

Sieht im Moment auch noch bewölkt aus, aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und bekommen etwas Sonne ab.

Sonntag wäre ich bestimmt auch am Start! 

Juhuu: Montag in 8 Tagen dann Belch Wech Tag!  Hoffe dann Samstags wieder fit zu sein! Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## LarsLipp (4. April 2013)

Samstag steht ja wohl: und Sonntag wird das Wetter noch viel Besser: da will ich auch noch ne Runde drehen:

Wie schaut's aus: erst HI und dann "dürfen" die Mädels mit? Start dann gegen 12:00 Uhr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (4. April 2013)

Ich hab mal meine Holde informiert


----------



## Micro767 (4. April 2013)

Und schon gibts ne Antwort 

Sonntag ist sie mit dabei  
Samstag hat sie mir allerdings ein ? vorgegeben, da es sein könnte das wir an der Überdachung arbeiten müssen ...


----------



## open-air (4. April 2013)

Sa. bin ich dabei.

So. meine Holde fährt ev. auch mit.
Mal sehen wohin wir fahren, Meli ist bestimmt voll von Wanderern.


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. April 2013)

@LarsLipp
Bei Startzeit 1200 Uhr am Sonntag sind wir definitiv raus. Viel. schließen wir uns aber nach dem Mittagsschlaf unser Tochter noch an... je nachdem wie lange sie schläft und was ihr fahren wollt

Samstag sollte hingegen passen. Evtl. auch hier wieder mit Gespann

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (4. April 2013)

OK, klingt doch alles mal super: jetzt muss nur noch Martin den Flammkuchen Grill anwerfen!

Ich muss Sonntag noch nach Mühlheim, aber nachts fährt es sich entspannter  und es sind dann nur gute 2 Stunden!


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2013)

Morgen !

Wann an der Tennishalle ?

Und wie lange ist geplant ?

Andre1811 kommt warscheinlich noch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2013)

Sonntag treffen wir Karl noch an der Tennishalle


----------



## Andre1311 (5. April 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Andre1811 kommt warscheinlich noch mit



Dann bin ich mal gespannt wer Andre1811 ist.....


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2013)

Dein 5 Tage jüngerer Zwillingsbruder ..


----------



## Andre1311 (5. April 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Dein 5 Tage jüngerer Zwillingsbruder ..



Ahhhh....


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2013)

ist ja auch verdamt schwer für mich, mir den 13´ten zu merken


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2013)

Andre kann ja auch zu mir kommen: 11:15 Beim OA!

 @miCro: geb Ihm doch die Adresse!


----------



## Evilposse (5. April 2013)

Nabend!

Ich melde mich mal für morgen an 

MfG
Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2013)

Nimm den richtigen Helm mit: wir fahren wieder eine gemütliche Tour!

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter Wird ja ne nette Runde!


----------



## Evilposse (5. April 2013)

Keine Sorge, werde das richtige Zeug mitschleifen. 
Und die Bedeutung des Wortes "gemütlich", aus deinem Wortschatz, ist mir ja mittlerweile ein Begriff ....


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2013)

Hab im Moment halt keinen Bock den Berg hinaufzuhetzen: können wir aber auch mal machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (5. April 2013)

Leihst Du Dir das Rennteil von MrNice?
Na dann bis morgen, wird ein riesen Spass wenn mal wieder die ganze Horde zusammen den Buckel runterbraust.

Gruss
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (6. April 2013)

André kommt zur Tennishalle !


----------



## Andre1311 (6. April 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> André kommt zur Tennishalle !


Ich komme zum OA.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2013)

! OK Passt!


----------



## Micro767 (6. April 2013)

Schee war es, besonders nach einem solchen Abschluss !
Danke den Gastgebern 

Dennoch einmal hoch wäre doch noch ....


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. April 2013)

Yiep,war top Auch von uns deshalb nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an die zwei Gastgeber

Bei mir wäre allerdings keine Runde mehr drin gewesen.... ausser viel. bergab
Das nächste mal nehme ich mein `CC` Rad und dann können wir auch ein bisschen zügiger fahren

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2013)

VIELEN Dank für Speis und Trank! OK Micro: next week mehr als 1200hm! Aber nix vom Dach erzählen, falls es Samstag nicht klappt am Sonntag!


----------



## open-air (6. April 2013)

Jep, war scheee

Gerne wieder, aber dann mit Sonne und Erdbeer- Himbeersahnekuchen.

Grüße

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (7. April 2013)

Heute ca 11:45 Fehle ca. 12 Uhr Tennishalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (7. April 2013)

Nächsten Sonntag wollen wir nach Rimbach zur Eröffnung der GEO Tour


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2013)

Hier mal der Link dazu:

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/

wird dann wie gestern eine gemütliche Tour


----------



## Micro767 (9. April 2013)

Ich bin zu 90% am Samstag raus :-(


----------



## LarsLipp (9. April 2013)

Fährst du dann nur 10% mit? 

Eventuell können wir ja schon eine Schriesheim Runde einplanen: Dienstag oder Mittwoch? 
@RM: wie schaut es bei dir aus? Ich muss allerdings noch meinen Kalender checken. Bin aber im Lande...


----------



## rmfausi (9. April 2013)

Dieses WE ist es schwierig, eigentlich schon alles verplant. Mein Frauchen ist im Urlaub und ich habe die Kindlein. Ein anderes Mal gerne wieder.

Außer du/ihr kommt am Samstag um 10.30Uhr nach Schriesheim auf den Festplatz bzw. ans Fass da starte ich eine WS evtl. auch mit KS Runde.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (9. April 2013)

Ja, ne, ging ja eher um ne Runde unter der Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2013)

Bei mir wenn dann Mittwoch


----------



## rmfausi (10. April 2013)

Heute ist wohl durch. 

Wie wäre es wenn wir nächsten Mittwoch mal ins Auge fassen? Vielleicht können wir dann schon kurz (Kleidung) fahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2013)

Heute hätte ich auch keine Zeit, sitzte noch im Büro und hab um 18 Uhr nen Physio Termin 

Aber den nächsten können wir wirklich mal anpeilen aber versprechen kann ich heute noch nichts


----------



## Andre1311 (10. April 2013)

Bin leider raus, habe nächste Woche Spätdienst.


----------



## Perga (10. April 2013)

10


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2013)

@Perga
??
Was macht deine Hand??Wieder fit??


----------



## Perga (11. April 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Perga
> ??
> Was macht deine Hand??Wieder fit??



Fast...jetzt noch 9 Tage. (Das hatte es mit der 10 aufsich)


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2013)

weiterhin gute Besserung !


----------



## Perga (11. April 2013)

THX und bis bald !


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2013)

Bitte Bitte !

Mittwoch den 17 April: ich kann erst um 16:00 Feierabend machen 
Kollegin ist im Urlaub von daher muss Tel.-Dienst machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2013)

Hi,

ich glaub mit nächster Woche war ich zu früh: ich werde ja am Montag operiert. Eventuell dann am Samstag, aber das ist noch offen...

Wie schaut es denn mit Samstag aus? Micro mit am Start?
Ich muss zu Kaffee und Kuchen ,sprich Fahrzeit Ende in Auerbach eher 14:00 Uhr...


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2013)

Ne ich bin Samstag beim aufbauen der Terrassen Überdachung, mal schauen wie weit wir kommen.

Wäre perfekt wenn wir es komplett packen würden aber selbst wenn die Hohlkammerplatten noch nicht drauf sind ist auch gut


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2013)

OK, dann könnte man mal wieder den Start auf 10:15 OA verschieben:
Jemand mit am Start?


----------



## open-air (11. April 2013)

Hi,

gerne wenn mein Bike und ich bis dahin wieder fit sind


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. April 2013)

Bike?? Du??

Ich muss mal schauen....

  @Perga
Na dann, ist ja schon ein Ende in Sicht


----------



## Perga (11. April 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gerne wenn mein Bike und ich bis dahin wieder fit sind



eh? du bist doch nedd mit dem Rad in die Stadt einkaufen gefahren -dess is gefährlich


----------



## open-air (11. April 2013)

Neee
Rad ist in der Garage, Bremsen im Eimer und Scheibe verbogen, Schaltzug gerissen.

Das sind nur die Sachen die ich grad reparieren kann.

Gabel und Dämpfer kommen dran wenn großer Ersatz verfügbar ist.

Tipp:
ein ICB wird's nicht.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. April 2013)

Was hast du denn gemacht``??

Ne zickige Italienerin hätte ich auch noch im Keller liegen....


----------



## open-air (11. April 2013)

Was willste für die Zicke haben? -> PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2013)

Hi,

ich hätte noch interesse an Nichtzickiger Nichtitalienerin

Was hast du denn geschafft? Bremsscheibe verbogen: Hätte da auch Ersatz.

Bekommst du im Zweifel wieder ein Rad geliehen?

 @Perga: und wieder ein Tag weniger... 

Hätte auch noch Elixir 5er abzugeben!  Niegelnagelneu!

alternativ auch Hayes...


----------



## open-air (11. April 2013)

Leihrad,  ... ist vorhanden, hat ja schon eine Delle
Elixir 5 Wenn ich bremse soll es auch Wirkung zeigen


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. April 2013)

Was  hast du denn jetzt mit deinem Rad geschafft?? Mit dem Auto über den LRS gefahren - in memoriam an Joachim

Nee, Spassbeiseite...... du hast dir ein Canyon bestellt!?!

Wobei http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/151069-liteville-301-mk8-m-worksfinish-160mm-mit-fox-rp23 !?!?


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2013)

Sehr schöner Rahmen


----------



## open-air (11. April 2013)

Schöner Rahmen, leider in M.

Ich wollte nur den Zug ersetzen und fand bei der OP noch weiter Baustellen

Is reparabel aber ein Canyon gibt's nimmer mehr 



Gruß
open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. April 2013)

Ach komm schon, dass M passt dir auch!! Die Geo vom MK8 is doch so wie bei meinem MK5....

Hmh, dann tpp ich auf ein Propain??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> "Das Leben ist viel zu kurz, um ein schlechtes Bike zu fahren..."


----------



## rmfausi (11. April 2013)

@LarsLipp
was ist mit Joachims LRS passiert? Ist er wirklich drübergefahren???

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. April 2013)

Yiep, ist er damals - war aber zum Glück der letzte Tag beim Urlaub am Comer See

 @rmfausi
Was macht eigentl. dein Rahmen?? Wieder zusammen gebruzzelt bekommen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (11. April 2013)

Ich habe am Dienstag mit dem Jü telefoniert, er ist noch in Arbeit. 
Er meinte auch das es wieder etwas länger dauern könnte. 
Ich habe ja noch andere tolle Räder zum Fahren, was ein Glück.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2013)

Hi,
@OA: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/129131-canyon-torque-playzone-2011-gr-s-inkl-viel-zubehor

Ist doch in größe S. Dann hst du noch viel Geld zum aufrüsten...


----------



## open-air (11. April 2013)

Hui, kõnnt ich schwach werden

Nö, lieber net is a Canyon 

Wo ist die HM?

Aber danke.

Gruss
OA


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. April 2013)

Letzte Aktivität: Heute 22:07
Jetzt online: Liest ein Thema Carver ICB - die Aufbaustory

Na, wer ist das:

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (11. April 2013)

Ich, aber nur Interessehalber
Das wird da echt lustig, wenn man entspannt mitlesen kann

Vielleicht steige ich beim ICB Rev. 2 -x wieder ein wenn die verkauft werden sollen


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2013)

Hehe,

ist auch ne Idee: verher hast du eh kein neues Bike
Bestell dir lieber die neue Pike... Dämpfer hast du ja schon:

Reparatur erfolgreich gewesen? ODer nimmst du das Leihbike...

Was ist mit morgen? 

Montag der erste heiße Tag und ich bin im Krankenhaus: Da hoff ich doch mal auf Sonnenschein am DIenstag zum erholen im Garten!


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. April 2013)

Er soll das hier http://www.sport-bittl.de/product_info.php?products_id=11328&newsletter=2013_kw015  nehmen.... selbst wenn´s nur zum Ausschlachten ist. Schon ein brutal guter Preis!!!!!

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUND.............. is sofort lieferbar  

Gruss
chris

Ps.: http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/super-enduros-0211.pdf 
http://blog.bergzeit.de/7705/testberichte/scott-genius-lt-testdie-bergziege-unter-den-freeride-bikes und http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/2199/enduro-bike-test-scott-genius-lt20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (12. April 2013)

Hi,

klar bin ich dabei.
Bis auf die Gabel hab ich fast alles in der Hand gehabt.
Das Teil sollte min. bist Eintreffen des neuen Bikes halten.

Danke für die Hinweise, das LT30 - nicht schlecht.

Ich lehne mich zurück und genieße die Show 

Bis morgen

Gruß

oa


----------



## Micro767 (12. April 2013)

Also hast Du jetzt wirklich endlich ein Bike irgendwo geordert, egal ob I-Net oder bei nem Händler ???


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2013)

Scott Equalizer 3? Nie im Leben. Was bringt der Rahmen denn Neu ungebraucht???


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2013)

Jetzt bin ich mal gemein: das hast du wohl oder übel verpasst:

http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-slash-7-2012-enduro.html

Laufräder und Bremsen das wär's gewesen... Mr Nice: auch nicht mehr der Fitteste Angebotsjäger 

Hui: im Moment mal wieder Sonne!


----------



## open-air (12. April 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal gemein: das hast du wohl oder übel verpasst:
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-slash-7-2012-enduro.html
> 
> ...



is Dir langweilig?


----------



## LarsLipp (14. April 2013)

Hi,

wenn ich wieder fit bin könnte man mal eine Ausfahrt machen:
http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de
Stromberg?
Oder es gab doch was bei Aschberg?


----------



## open-air (14. April 2013)

Jo!
Morgen 

Gruss
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2013)

Otterweiler soll bei weitem nicht so gut sein wie Stromberg !


----------



## rmfausi (15. April 2013)

Dann wünsch ich dir schonmal schnelle Genesung. Was wurde/wird eigentlich gemacht? Gerne auch per PN.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilposse (15. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen !

 @_LarsLipp_ : Gute und vorallem rasche Besserung! 

Morgen nach Feierabend, so ab 16 - 17 Uhr, mache ich mal eine kleine Runde von Bensheim zum Ohlyturm und zurück. Falls jemand Lust hat, kann er sich ja melden 

Bis dann!

Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. April 2013)

Bei 27° lässt du dir das Metall entfernen...

Was hat der Doc gesagt wann du wieder am Start sein kannst??

Gute Besserung
Chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (16. April 2013)

Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## yo!achim (16. April 2013)

@ LarsLipp

Willkommen im Club, hab mir gestern den krummen Finger richten lassen und bin bis 30.4. krank geschrieben.

Genau die richtige Zeit , musste mich halt nach den Projekten im Job orientieren. Es war auch schon umgekehrt...so what!

Dreht mal ne Runde für mich mit, ich mach's mir derweil auf der Terrasse gemütlich-gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2013)

Evilposse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> @_LarsLipp_ : Gute und vorallem rasche Besserung!
> 
> ...



Lust schon aber leider keine Zeit 

Gute Besserung ! ! !


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2013)

Hi

bin wieder zu Hause: zieht noch ein wenig. Laut Arztbrief belastbar. Denke aber die Woche lass ich noch aus. Sonntag sind wir eh weg. AM Freitag geh ich noch zur Kontrolle,dann schauen wir mal.

@OA: Ich hötte für deine Schwinge ein Verstärkungsblech 

 @Joachim: ich wollte morgen wieder arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (16. April 2013)

Moin,
 @_LarsLipp_: gut zu hören.
Titan am Canyon ? Da ist Weißblech noch zu edel

Leg dich in den Garten und halte Ruhe, arbeiten kannst Du noch lange genug. 


Morgen ist mir leider zu früh, werde mich im Strammsteh-Meeting prügeln lassen.:kotz:
Brauch die Kohle für Haus und neues Bike.

@yo!achim,
gute Besserung.



Gruß

oa


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2013)

@Joachim: fast vergessen: gute Besserung.


----------



## john_frink (16. April 2013)

Hi habe in der SuFu gesehen, dass hier jemand geplant hatte, die neue Rimbacher Geo Strecke zu fahren. Kann mir gesagt werden, ob die taugt, bzw. wie sie sich im Vergleich zur Fürther und Birkenauer Rundstrecke schlägt?

Schöne Grüße...


----------



## Micro767 (17. April 2013)

Hi john_frink,

jep sind sie am Eröffnungssonntag gefahren.

Besser als die Birkenauer, schlechter als die Führter würd ich sagen.

1 Trailabschnitt von der Tromm runter aber den kannte ich schon, aber selbst mit HT ohne Probleme zu fahren, warum es dafür eine Umfahrung gibt ???

Sonst nix besonderes, viel Waldautobahn.

Jetzt warten wir mal auf Miltenberg


----------



## john_frink (17. April 2013)

Ah, dankeschön, wird dann wohl am Wochenende angetestet.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2013)

Hi,

Miltenberg? Was das der Trail mit den schönen Bildern hier?

Es zwickt noch ein wenig in der Schulter, Samstag wohl Rad-Frei. Ich glaube mit Rucksack ist das eher ungemütlich... 

Wird ja leider wieder kälter, passt aber meiner Meinung nach noch für eine Ausfahrt!


----------



## Micro767 (17. April 2013)

Ja das ist Miltenberg, wir am 04.05 eröffnet wenn ich richtig bin
tja leider können wir an dem Tag nicht 

Samstag will ich ne Runde biken, ob´s klappt hängt vom Do Abend und Freitag Nachmittag ab :-(


----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2013)

Wie schaut es morgen ab 11 Uhr aus, jemand am Start ?


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2013)

Ich denke ich nicht, oder wollen wir mal Foto / Film Action machen?

Muss aber auch mal in meinen Zeitplan schauen. 

Wenn aber nur bei gutem Wetter... Sowas wie Chris überholt mit dem Hänger die ganze Meute und die kleine winkt im Hänger...


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. April 2013)

Nette Vorstellung 

Morgen bin ich aber raus da ich wieder für den Pfitzenmeier unterwegs bin.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (19. April 2013)

Moin,

wenn's nicht regnet, ja. 11:00 Uhr
Gehe noch zum Weinfrühling, hab daher nicht allzu lange Ausgang.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. April 2013)

Weinfrühlung: 15.00 - 21.00 Uhr und 160 verschiedene Bensheimer Weine....... das nenne ich aber auch mal sportlich!! 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2013)

Bin leider raus für heute


----------



## Martin187 (20. April 2013)

Wie sieht es den morgen aus?
Bei mir wären zwei Kumpels dabei.

Könnten gegen 11uhr starten


----------



## Martin187 (20. April 2013)

Hat einer von euch zufällig noch ein altes Rennrad? 80er Jahre? Oder Rennrad teile aus der zeit?
Ich will Sabrina an fixie bzw. Singlespeed aufbauen.


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2013)

Ich bin dann bis Ende Mai raus


----------



## LarsLipp (20. April 2013)

Hi,

 @miCro: na dann herzliches Beileid OK, lohnt sich ja für dich 

Der Doc hat auch gemeint noch 14 Tage, konnte sich aber nicht festlegen ab OP Termin oder gestern: schaun mer mal ende nächster Woche...


----------



## Perga (22. April 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Weinfrühlung: 15.00 - 21.00 Uhr und 160 verschiedene Bensheimer Weine....... das nenne ich aber auch mal sportlich!!



vermutlich einer von den cheatern :

"Apropos: Die kleinen Gefäße erscheinen mittlerweile etlichen Gästen  nicht mehr zeitgemäß. .....  So mancher Besucher bringt daher sein eigenes Exemplar mit. Und es  werden mehr."


Quelle: http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...egionale-weinmesse-langst-etabliert-1.1001588


----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2013)

Weizengläser gehen auch... 

Wer hat denn die Weinprobe gewonnen...

Wobei 170 Weine: da sollte man doch kleine Gläser nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (24. April 2013)

Wenn ich zurück bin würde ich gerne mal wieder nach Stromberg und auch unbedingt nach Miltenberg zum biken fahren


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2013)

Was heißt wenn du wieder zurück bist?? Wo geht´s denn hin??

 @Perga
Was macht die Hand```?? Darfst du schon wieder auf´s Bike??

 @LarsLipp
Und was spricht der Doc??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (24. April 2013)

na in die Flitterwochen   nach Mauritsius


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2013)

Aber doch erst nach der Hochzeit!?! Oder macht ihr das andersrum??

@OA
http://www.probikeshop.net/santa-cruz-rahmen-nomad-weiss-fox-rp23-2012/68454.html

Dazu noch ne  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com..._1366791883_175ded3854c6a1e6f2643f469cf5d9c6  oder [ame="http://www.amazon.de/SRAM-Kurbelgarnitur-BB30-39-26T-170mm/dp/B004HNVCSU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1"]SRAM Kurbelgarnitur X.0 BB30 2.2, 39-26T, 170mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] und gut is

Deine Gabel, den LRS, die Bremse und den Rest kannst du ja noch von deinem alten Bike übernehmen.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (24. April 2013)

Ja klar erst die Hochzeit und am 10´ten dann ab in den Urlaub 

Nur hab ich ja seit letztem Sonntag 301 & Odenwald Verbot  nur noch flache Runden im Ried sind erlaubt, dabei hab ich noch nicht "ja" gesagt ! Was wird das erst danach ???


----------



## open-air (24. April 2013)

Hi,
 @Micro767,
das sind die goldenen Fesseln und 
 @Mr. Nice,
danke.
Nur hat meine Pike 140mm und die Buchsen sind ausgeschlagen. 
Das einzige was an dem Bike funktioniert sind die Bremsen

Gruß
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2013)

Heh,
@OA: und die Bremsen auch nicht mehr lange:

 @miCro: Wernetanne ist im flachen: da können wir noch ne Runde fahren und du ne Rippe riskieren: 

@Mr Nice: mit dem Doc sprech ich einfach nicht mehr. Ich denke im Moment sollte ne Runde am Samstag drin sein, bei passendem Wetter. Zwickt zwar noch, aber bei Druck auf dem Arm tut nix weh. HI bin ich noch raus.

 @Perga: wie schaut's aus: erste Krankenausfahrt. Wir sind wieder ganz locker unterwegs...


----------



## open-air (24. April 2013)

Hallo, bei meiner Pflege wird die 100dert

Flachlandrunde mit voller Montur, Full-face, Safetyjacket und Halskrause.

Sa. geht klar, wenn's Wetter hält. Ansonsten wird Gartengestaltung betrieben. Muß da mal fertig werden, wollen doch bald Grillen.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2013)

@oa
Na, die 140mm reichen dir doch aktuell auch....

Zu den Bremsen sag ich jetzt mal lieber nix

 @LarsLipp
Am Samstag soll das Wetter ja eher bescheiden werden. Von daher wäre der Name des Threads ja mal wieder Programm

Außerdem sind wir Samstag auf ner Hochzeit - wenn dan eher tendenziell früh.

 @miCro
http://www.experimentaltheater.com/uploads/pics/Ehe_ohne_Grenzen1_red.jpg 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (24. April 2013)

@open-air

ist dein neues bis nach meinen Flitterwochen denn schon da ?


----------



## open-air (24. April 2013)

Das wüßte ich auch gerne.

Im Moment glänzen die mit Ignoranz und ich fühle mich wie bei Canyon

Ich habe mit diesen Versendern einfach kein glückliches Händchen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2013)

Ein Versender ist Liteville ja auch.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2013)

Gab doch gute Tipps vom Mr Nice...

Könnte da selbt schwach werden und das alte auf Stahl umbauen...  Passender Dämpfer war die Woche im Bikemarkt... 
Hast du bindend bestellt???


----------



## Perga (24. April 2013)

Hi Jungs!
  ob dass mit radeln am Samstag schon klappt, kann ich leider noch nicht abschÃ¤tzen. Gips ist zwar ab , doch alles noch ohne Kraft. Sind ja noch zwei Tage . DH mit FF-Helm wird es sicher nichtâ¦mal sehenâ¦
  Perga


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2013)

Hi,

muss  dann auch mal schauen, ob einen Rucksack tragen kann: Wer nimmt mein Getränk und die Schützer und den Helm mit? 

Fäden sind jetzt auch raus: endlich wieder normal duschen...

Schauen wir mal was das Wetter mach... Ansonsten aber gerne am Sonntag ne Runde...


----------



## open-air (25. April 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Aber doch erst nach der Hochzeit!?! Oder macht ihr das andersrum??
> 
> @OA
> http://www.probikeshop.net/santa-cruz-rahmen-nomad-weiss-fox-rp23-2012/68454.html
> ...



Mosche,

danke, das Santa ist eim wenig groß.
Die HammerSchmidt hatte ich auch gefunden, ist aber ohne Lager.
Könnte aber super zum neuen Wunschbike passen. 

Es scheint doch noch alles gut zu werden, bin halt ein bisschen ungeduldig.

Am WE soll das Wetter bescheiden werden

Gruß

open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (25. April 2013)

d.h. du hast nun nen Liefertermin ?

Und so wie ich das verstehe ist es ein Baussatz ?


----------



## open-air (25. April 2013)

Es könnte so um Deinen großen Tag rum werden
Es wird ein vorgefertigter Bausatz im Karton


----------



## Micro767 (25. April 2013)

na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen !


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. April 2013)

@oa
Auch ohne Innenlager ein Top Preis für die HS. Und das Santa gab´s gestern auch noch in Kindergrößen

Aber wenn dein Bausatz ja demnächst kommt is ja alles gut. Wenn du den http://senseable.mit.edu/copenhagenwheel/ Bausatz noch verbaust dann bist du sogar bergauf nicht mehr zu schlagen

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (25. April 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> "Das Leben ist viel zu kurz, um ein schlechtes Bike zu fahren..."



Ich hoffe ich habe das beherzigen können
Wird doch kein reinrassiges DH .... doch nochmal umbestellen  ...

Danke für die viele Unterstützung

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2013)

Reinrassiges DH? Wer hat denn davon gesprochen?

Morgen jemand bei zufälliger Trockenheit jemand am Start?
Man oh man, wieder tolles Wochenendwetter...


----------



## open-air (26. April 2013)

DH, gesprochen nicht, aber getreumt

Bin dabei, wenn es nicht von oben nass wird.

Ich war gestern schon 2x oben.
Bin mal eine andere Strecke am Westhang hochgefahren.
Die ist auch nicht schlecht als flowiger Trail wenn es mal wieder Richtung Alsbacher Schloß geht.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2013)

na dann schauen wir mal: wird ja langsam zeit isch ins Wochenende aufzumachen...


----------



## open-air (26. April 2013)

Kennt einer von Euch ein gutes güntiges HT 29" 700-800 

Neeee, ist nicht für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (26. April 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es morgen auch nur einmal aufhört zu regnen - zumindest dann wenn die Wettervorhersage stimmt

Von daher bin ich raus zumal ich heute in Stromberg -Tina hat ne Freundin besucht und ich bin spontan mal mit - schon nass genug geworden bin.War aber trotzdem spassig wobei ich definitiv Beerfelden vor ziehe.Da gibt``s wenigstens einen Lift

@loa
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2053/a71022/thunder-29-sport.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (27. April 2013)

Moin,

bin für heute raus.
Es regnet

Vielleicht morgen, die Hofnung schwimmt zuletzt weg

Gruss
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (27. April 2013)

... oder mal wieder ne *FEIERABENRUNDE* wenn es morgen regnet sollten wir mal Montag / Dienstag ins Auge fassen! OK Mittwoch geht zur not ja auch wieder ne Runde

Jemand Interesse? Start ab ca. 17:30?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. April 2013)

Puh, schon 12:00 Uhr: jemand dabei ne Runde zu düsen?

@OA ich ruf mal an... Der Rest am besten telfonisch melden...


----------



## LarsLipp (28. April 2013)

12:45 beim OA!


----------



## LarsLipp (28. April 2013)

Für mich nur lockere Runde... Rucksack ist denke ich noch etwas nervig...

Schee wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2013)

Hi,

jemand bei ner kleinen Runde mit eventuellem Abschlussbier dabei?


----------



## open-air (1. Mai 2013)

jetzt?


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2013)

zu spät...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2013)

Hi,

wenn jemand was bestellt: ich könnte 2 Schaltzüge brauchen....
Hing bei mir hinten nur noch ein einem Draht... Glück gehabt.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hab alles da was du brauchst zum schaltzugtausch.Meld dich.


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2013)

Hi

@SRX Prinz: nee, getauscht ist selbstverständlich schon 
: habe aber nur noch einen zu Hause und ein Schaltzug geht ja nicht kaputt...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (2. Mai 2013)

Wollte ja auch nur sagen das ich immer welche am Lager habe


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Mai 2013)

@LarsLipp
Sorry, bin raus für heute- Hab irgendwie seit gestern Abend brutale Kopf- und Halsschmerzen. Muss mich wohl bei unserem Zwerg angesteckt haben....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2013)

@prinz: klingt gut, einen habe ich auch noch... Danke für die Info:

@Mr Nice: wenn ich rausschau, überlege ich echt ob HI oder Radeln angesagt ist Wird die Tage ja nicht besser mit dem Wetter...


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Mai 2013)

Bei den Vorhersagen für die kommenden Tage und dem Wetter da draußen gibt´s eigentl. keine zwei Meinungen......

Dir viel Spass im Wald

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2013)

Hi,

das leben ist zu kurz um bei gutem Wetter ins Fitnessstudio zu gehen!

Schöne Runde wieder mal! Jetzt kann es regnen...


----------



## open-air (2. Mai 2013)

Jep war scheee

Regnen?, ok mal ein kurzer Schauer ist verschmerzbar. 
Ab Mo.wenn ich wieder Arbeiten muss dannn .........

Gruss
open-air


----------



## open-air (3. Mai 2013)

Hi,
es ist da und  nach div. Nacharbeiten  ist es au einsatzbereit


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Mai 2013)

Na dann Glückwunsch: Da sollen wir morgen auf jeden Fall ne Runde drehen: Egal wie es heute endet...

Oder doch heute noch, dann sieht es auch gleich ordentlich aus...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. Mai 2013)

@ oa.  Schönes Bike!


----------



## Martin187 (5. Mai 2013)

Servus. Heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (5. Mai 2013)

Laut Doc bin ich min. 4 Wochen raus.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Mai 2013)

Hi,

11:15 OA.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Mai 2013)

@SRX was ist denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. Mai 2013)

So: morgen wollt ich mit dem OA ne Feierabend Runde drehen: wenn das Wetter passt. So gegen 18:00 Uhr beim OA.

Genaueres dann morgen. Jemand mit am Start?


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Mai 2013)

So Termin ist bestätigt: 18:00 Uhr beim OA steht: Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Mai 2013)

So, der OA auf großer Tour





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1369909?in=user


----------



## Micro767 (8. Mai 2013)

ich seh nix


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2013)

Einfach mal auf den Link klicken... Ist doch nicht so schwer...


----------



## Micro767 (8. Mai 2013)

4 Bilder keines vom neuen Rad !

Oder meist Du die Tatsache das er auf PUR steht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Mai 2013)

Da steht: OPEN AIR.....  

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. Mai 2013)

*argh* und ich dachte ich müsste OA auf Tour mit seinem neuen Rad sehen ....


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn du mal wieder mitfährst dann schon... 

Viel Spass in den Flitterwochen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. Mai 2013)

Danke ! ! !


----------



## Perga (8. Mai 2013)

Soo - Probefahrt eben war super (bei dem Wetter ja auch kein Wunder), nur beim bremsen fehlt noch bissel die Kraft, aber das wird.

Dann, bis die Tage...

Perga


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2013)

Hi

 @Perga: Bremsen ist überbewertet!

Vom OA gibt es mittlerweile einen Kurzfilm: 

Ich nehme auch gerne mal wieder den Foto mit und wir können ein paar Szenen filmen. Bei wirklichen Interesse auch mal die  DSLR...

Morgen jemand bei gutem Wetter dabei?
 @Perga: habe ich schon deine Telefonnummer?

So: muss mich jetzt mal ranhalten: ich will langsam heim...


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Mai 2013)

Hi,

morgen einen Feierabend Runde?

OK, der ein oder andere hat bestimmt einen Brückentag: ich würde nach der Arbeit ne Runde drehen... Frühestens so gegen 16:30 - 17:00 Uhr in Bensheim / Auerbach...


----------



## open-air (9. Mai 2013)

Jo, Brückentag
Gerne, wenns Wetter passt.

16:30, 17:00 ist ok, bin mal wieder am Haus zu gange

Gruss
open-air


----------



## Bener (9. Mai 2013)

War gestern jemand von euch (zu zweit?!) auf dem Melibokus und in der Dämmerung wieder am Auto und wurde von nem Bärtigen in Begleitung angequatscht? Das war ich, liebe Grüße!

Bener


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ne, meine Mama hat mir verboten mich von bärtigen anquatschen zu lassen: Komm halt mal vorbei und dreh ne Runde mit uns! Oder quatschst du nur??? 

Ich schaue mal wann ich hier raus komme: eventuell mach ich am Nachmittag auch Homeoffice. Ich denke spätestens 17:00 Uhr! 

Sollen wir gleich beim OA ausmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Mai 2013)

Wenn du Homeoffice machst können wir doch auch schon früher starten!?

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2013)

He,

was hat denn Homeoffice mit früher starten zu tun? Ein wenig bestimmt, aber das Homeoffice ist leider noch nicht im Wald...

Sind es nur wir 3? Soll ich bei Bedarf durchbimmeln? Wann könnt Ihr denn los?

OA muss bestimmt auch noch was tun: es hat ja nicht jeder es so gut wie du und sooo viel Freizeit


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2013)

Hi,

OK, ich schau mal was geht: heute und morgen sieht es ja noch ganz OK aus mit dem Wetter: Sonntag dann passend für Muttertag...

Dann lasst uns heute mal  zwei / dreimal hochfahren!


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Mai 2013)

Im Moment sieht es nach ner eventuellen Tour am Dienstag Abend aus....

Wo bleibt der Sommer???


----------



## Evilposse (13. Mai 2013)

Moin

Sommer fällt dieses Jahr flach...... 

MfG


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2013)

Hey, nicht so negativ denken: wir haben doch gerade nen super April? Oder irre ich mich?

Wie schaut es bei dir die  Woche aus? Früh oder Spätschicht?


----------



## open-air (13. Mai 2013)

Nee,

in's Wasser


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2013)

Dann hoffen wir mal dass es sich heute wirklich um den Tiefpunkt handelt. Da wünscht man sich ja fast den November zurück.

Morgen jemand am Start??? Sieht ja auch für morgen nach Regen aus.


----------



## Evilposse (13. Mai 2013)

Das miese Wetter ist wirklich unerträglich 
Ich muß auf jeden Fall die Woche mein neues Bike ausführen (Frühschicht), um die Einstellungen zu checken. Ich habe mir einen Downhiller gegönnt, nach dem Motto "jetzt oder nie" oder "was man(n) hat, hat man(n)". 
Freitag gehts nämlich mit einem Kollegen nach Beerfelden und da sollte ich dann doch mal auf dem Teil unterwegs gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2013)

Hi,

was gab es denn? BILDER... Dann wird das diese Woche nix. Oder wir kommen nach Beerfelden? Aber bei dem Wetter... Mal sehen...

Was ist mit OA? Bei gutem Wetter unterwegs?


----------



## Evilposse (13. Mai 2013)

Stimmt genau, das Wetter spielt da auch eine entscheidende Rolle in Bezug auf Beerfelden... 

Bilder gibts dann, sobald Das Teil mal unterwegs war.
Aber anhand meiner Bikemarkt Anzeigen sollte es ja ersichtlich sein, um was es sich handeln könnte


----------



## rmfausi (13. Mai 2013)

Ein Speiseeis Demo würde ich tippen. Da kannst du dann auch sicher  einen 800er Lenker fahren, die Bäume stehen in Berfelden nicht so eng wie die in Bensheim. 

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Rad, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Evilposse (13. Mai 2013)

Ich danke dir und es ist richtig, es ist ein Speiseeis Demo 8.1 2013. 
Ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind 


MfG


----------



## open-air (13. Mai 2013)

Meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad

Klar, wenns Wetter passt immer gerne.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (14. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin ein Kollege von Martin und habe das Forum zusätzlich von open-air (sorry, hab deinen Namen vergessen  empfohlen bekommen.

Ich bin aus Bensheim und würde mich gerne der ein oder anderen Tour anschließen.

Ist heute jemand von euch unterwegs, ist schließlich der einzige Wochentag ohne Regenvorhersage 

Grüße Meik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2013)

Hi Meik,

wenn du auch ein Tee hast, habe ich gestern mit Martin über dich gesprochen: so klein ist die Welt: ich will auf jeden Fall ne Runde radeln, wenn es trocken bleibt. Ich sende dir mal meine Mobil-Nr. pr PN. Kannst mir gerne deine senden.
Startzeit gegen 18:00 Uhr, oder Treffpunkt ein paar Minuten vorher. Edeka in Auerbach z.B.

An den Rest: 18:00 Uhr bei trockenem Wetter???


----------



## open-air (14. Mai 2013)

Hi,

wenns nicht regnet ist 18:00 ok.
Wir können auch nochmal telton.

Hi Mike,
super, dann haben wir fas die erste Tyee Gruppenausfahrt.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2013)

Hi,

OK, 18:00 Uhr passt! Wenn es regnet halt nicht!
 @meik: Treffpunkt 17:55 am Edeka in Auerbach? Dann hol ich dich da ab.

Ansonsten telefonieren wir einfach noch.... Denke es passt aber ohne!


----------



## yo!achim (14. Mai 2013)

18:00 ist gut, komme auch. Bis später...


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2013)

Super: gibt ja ne schöne Runde! Endlich mal wieder was los hier...


----------



## Evilposse (14. Mai 2013)

Servus!

So, ich habe mich mal mit meinem Bock zum Ohlyturm gequält....aber ich habs geschafft und es kann nur besser werden 
Hier ma ein Bildchen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1375013

MfG


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Mai 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei.....




Bei uns war´s auch eine schöne Runde

Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (14. Mai 2013)

Nicht schlecht, alle Achtung. Wie lange hast du zum Turm gebraucht?
Einen Downhiller wollte ich da nicht hochfahren. 
Die anderen sind jetzt mal ruhig, der Singlespeeder hat nur 12,5kg und das Torque 16kg+. Nach meiner Feierabendrunde (mit dem Torque) heute bin ich auch gerädert, JAA bin müde. Ich bin etwas außer Form. 

Bis bald im Wald, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## open-air (14. Mai 2013)

WOW,

Big bike, big picture

War ne schöne Runde


----------



## Evilposse (15. Mai 2013)

@_rmfausi_ : Keine Ahnung wie lange das gedauert hat, aber es war lange und hat mich persönlich (da ich ja nicht der fitteste bin )an meine Grenzen gebracht. Ich muß daher zugeben, daß ich so einige Passagen auch gelaufen bin. Aber das muß man eben in Kauf nehmen......

@_open-air_ : Wie fährt sich denn eigentlich dein neuer Hobel?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2013)

Hi,

heute noch eine Runde? Jemand mit am Start? Wenn es trocken bleibt.

Der Rest der Woche sieht ja eher feucht aus...Na dann drücken wir uns die Daumen...


----------



## open-air (15. Mai 2013)

Hi,

LarsLipp,
leider wird das heute nix, bekomme mein Käfigholz. 
Das bedeutet heute ist schleppen und Krafttraining angesagt (Bordsteinkante -> Garten)


Evilposse:
fährt sich sehr gut.
Ist ein bisschen blöd zu schalten 2x10 aber das liegt ja am User. 
(Ist wie beim PC: Das Problem sitz auf nicht am Bike)
Lässt sich aber ändern

Mr. Nice, shut up! nix Müsli


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2013)

Hi,
so: es regnet:

2x10 Wo ist da der Unterschied beim schalten? Na du lernst das auch noch, wenn überhaupt nötig: Frag doch den RM, der hilft dir beim Singlespeed umbau


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2013)

So: morgen regnet es doch hoffentlich nicht: wer ist mit am Start?


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (17. Mai 2013)

Bin  mit am Start. 
Ab 11 Uhr bin ich flexibel.

Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2013)

Ich dneke auch 11 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit.


----------



## open-air (17. Mai 2013)

Muss morgen bauen
Ab So. wieder.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2013)

Hi,

dann halten wir mal 11:00 Uhr fest: Treffpunkt Edeka! Falls falls was dazwischenkommt hier melden oder anrufen...: keine SMS...


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Muss morgen bauen
> Ab So. wieder.



Mal sehen, noch sieht der Sonntag recht feucht aus


Außer Meik noch jemand am Start???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2013)

11:00 Uhr Perga und Meik am Start...


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2013)

So super Runde: Hallo an den Mitfahrer aus dem Westerwadl!
4 mal Meli, einmal ein wenig weiter runter...

Und paddeln hat doch noch geklappt. Super Tag. Drücken wir uns mal die Daumen das es mal wieder trocken wird / bleibt!


----------



## Perga (18. Mai 2013)

Jo, dass der Tag soviel Sonne brachte, war ja nach den Vorhersagen nicht zu erwarten.  Und wir haben ihn voll mitgenommen. Dass es dann plötzlich 1700 Uhr war, passt in das Erlebte. 
Es war ja auch die Hölle los, für Samstag. 

Grüsse - auch in den Westerwald
 Perga


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Mai 2013)

In der Tat super Tag Auch wenn ich beim Fahrtechniktraining bestimmt nicht ganz so viel Spass hatte wie ihr...: Egal, hat trotzdem gepasst zumal der Grill auch noch an war

Gruss
Chris


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2013)

Hi,

wenn es morgen trocken bleibt gibt's ne Runde: 18:00 Uhr start beim OA?


----------



## Perga (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig zu Hause bin, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (21. Mai 2013)

...bin dabei, und zwar mit gescheitem Vorderreifen, NICHT getönter Goggle und ausnahmsweise Knieschoner, aber nur weil's so kalt ist


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (21. Mai 2013)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=096460&wahl=vorhersage

Läuft, hat diese Grafik jemals gelogen 

Wäre Top wenn 18:15 Ok ist.

Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2013)

Hi,


na klar 18:15 geht auch! Dann schafft es ja auch der Perga bestimmt!  Aber bitte mit dem richtigen Rad


----------



## Perga (21. Mai 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ...Aber bitte mit dem richtigen Rad



Das steht schon startklar im Keller


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> Das steht schon startklar im Keller



Meines nicht, da fehlt noch Luft im Hinterrad Muss wohl mal mit Druck in den Wald

Habe dann auch mehr Gripp...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Mai 2013)

@OA
Hast du dir schon ne HS bestellt?? Falls nicht hier: http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/truvativ-012-chainset-hammerschmidt-fr.html mit Gutscheincode: RCZHAM für unter 200 Euro 

Und Hat sogar die passende Kurbellänge... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2013)

Puh, krasser Preis, da könnte man fast ohne Bedarf schwach werden... 

Bist du mit am Start heute? Im Moment sieht es ja trocken aus!


----------



## yo!achim (22. Mai 2013)

Wird später bei mir, bei dem Wetter mach ich mir aber keinen Stress, ich bin also raus für heute, nicht dass ihr wartet.


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Mai 2013)

Der Preis is schon echt heftig!! Hat dein Scratch nich auch ne iscg Aufnahme?? Wenn ja kauf sie doch

Biken is heute nicht drin. Muss auf den Zwerg aufpassen.... außerdem wo bleibt der Sommer??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Mai 2013)

Edit sagt:  Geht....


[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2013)

Oh mann, da sagt ja wieder einer nach dem anderen Ab. Egal, solange es trocken bleibt drehen wir ein zwei Ründchen.

Der Preis ist echt heiß, aber damit wird das Rad ja schwerer...???...???  Klar geht das, mit dem Scratch geht doch alles, liegt nur am Fahrer....

Beim Rest noch alles OK?


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte nie zugesagt...... 

Wg. den paar Gramm mehr an der HS machst du dich doch nicht ernsthaft rum, oder??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2013)

Nee, aber was bringt die denn? Schwerer, weniger Wirkungsgrad, sieht halt cooler aus!  Aufsetzer hab ich eigentlich auch nicht...

Puh, war heute ganz schön Anstrengend, vor allem für den Kollegen mit den Kleberreifen..


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2013)

So: Samstag sieht es ja trocken aus!  Na klar, da spielen ja die Bayern...

Ich bin mal gespannt, wer mit dabei ist. Hoffentlich hat der Meik dann eine bessere Reifenkombination...


----------



## open-air (23. Mai 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @OA
> Hast du dir schon ne HS bestellt?? Falls nicht hier: http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/truvativ-012-chainset-hammerschmidt-fr.html mit Gutscheincode: RCZHAM für unter 200 Euro
> 
> Und Hat sogar die passende Kurbellänge...
> ...



Super, danke, der Preis ist echt gut.

War schön schlammig gestern.
Fuhr sich teilweise wie auf Schnee, war auch fast kalt genug dafür.

Zit. L.L.: "Nee, aber was bringt die denn?" Am Tyee Schaltperformance 

Guss
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2013)

... brauch ich ja nicht: die funktioniert bei mir prima! OK, hat ja auch ein Profi eingestellt


----------



## open-air (23. Mai 2013)

Wenn's denn nur am Einstellen liegen würde

Hab wohl die falsche Ausbildung für den komplexen Vorgang, sollte vermutlich mal die in Milch eingeweichten _Zerealien _fragen. 

Mr. Nice: auß !


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Mai 2013)

@LarsLipp
Sonntag sonnig?? Eher nicht.... http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=096460&wahl=vorhersage aber daür kalt!!

Ne, HS und cool. Naja.... ich find aber die Schaltperformance schon top Und was hast du für ne Kurbel dran?? SLX?? Dann sind´s viel. 300g mehr....

@oa
Is schon klar...  

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2013)

Hi,

@Mr: Samstag ist nicht Sonntag! Also wir könnten am Samstag bei Trockenheit ne Runde drehen: Eventuell auch morgen nach dem Feierabend!

hier mal was zur Ermittlung des Stocklegers:

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_wild_ueberwachungskamera_wk1_48_5_1357_19764.html

Und was für den OA:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWFEVEi-R9M"]BAP MÃ¼sli-Man Live 1982 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Mai 2013)

Aaah, wer lesen kiann is klar im Vorteil...  mea culpa

Morgen evtl. aber für Samstag bin ich raus. Außer du fährst ne Runde beim Pfitzenmeier mit

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2013)

Hi,

aber nur wenn du zahlst, ach nee, auch dann nicht. Ist mir auch zu spät, will nach dem radeln noch an den See

Was machst du nur mit dem ganzen Geld?  So gut müsste man es mal haben... Hups, du must ja durch drei teilen...


----------



## open-air (23. Mai 2013)




----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2013)

Morgen wird es wohl auch trocken bleiben: Jemand mit am Start?

Uhrzeit noch offen, bei Bedarf aber schon etwas früher als 18:00 Uhr...


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2013)

Im Moment wieder mal Startzeit 18:00 Uhr beim OA. Aber nur, wenn es trocken bleibt. Morgen wohl wieder ab 11:00, aber das sehen wir noch!

Bitte heute Mittag schön die Teller leer essen!


----------



## Evilposse (24. Mai 2013)

Moin

Ich melde mich mal für morgen an. 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2013)

Na super, aber bring dein leichtes, oder mittleres Rad mit, es gibt wieder eine gemütliche Runde ...


----------



## Evilposse (24. Mai 2013)

Hi

Ich habe nix anderes erwartet 

MfG


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (25. Mai 2013)

Weekend je später desto besser 
Am hinterrad hab ich den kaugummi mal runtergeschmissen
Bis morgen...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (25. Mai 2013)

Weekend je später desto besser 
Am hinterrad hab ich den kaugummi mal runtergeschmissen
Bis morgen...


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Mai 2013)

wie war das gestern war heute noch morgen: Meik: ich denke du bist dabei?
Hast ja heute geschrieben, war ja nach 12! Der Dippelschisser.

Super, wenn der Kaugummi runter ist gehts ja doppelt so schnell, leider nur hoch...

Super, wird doch wieder ne tolle Truppe und schön schlammig. Hoffe das es noch ein Grad wärmer wird und die Jacke daheim bleiben kann...


----------



## Evilposse (25. Mai 2013)

Wo und wann treffen wir uns?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Mai 2013)

11:00 Uhr beim Open Air


----------



## Micro767 (26. Mai 2013)

I´m back 

muss nur noch den Tacho neu montieren, da auf dem neuen Vorbau kein Platz mehr ist.


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2013)

Hi,

schade für dich, schön für uns: im Moment sind wir recht häufig am fahren. 1 zweimal unter der Woche, hast du aber bestimmt verfolgt.

Kurzer Vorbau!  Dann geht's ja ab Bergab! Eventuell am Dienstag ne Runde! Würde nach der Arbeit an den See und ab 18:00 Uhr wieder beim OA vorschlagen!


----------



## Micro767 (26. Mai 2013)

Dienstag 18:30 Essen bei den Schwiegereltern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Mai 2013)

@miCro
Wie schon wieder nur am Essen???Du warst doch gerade erst 2 Wochen unterwegs gewesen Du musst auch mal wieder Radfahren gehen
 @LarsLipp
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=-6Oy...=/watch?v=-6OyJTiT5u8&feature=player_embedded

Bist auch  mit drauf...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2013)

Yo, nettes Video. Hast du schon das vom OA gesehen?

Meine Idee steht ja schon: Open Air Kino im Garten. Hups: dann muss er den Projektor besorgen... Selbst gedrehtes und zur Not noch Action Zeugs.

Hr Bingel lässt grüßen... Falls du mal wieder mitfährst, bring ich vielleicht mal wieder meine Kamera mit. Wir könnten dann aber noch ne GoPro brauchen...

So, ab in die Firma!

Morgen dann wohl Biathlon: paddeln und radeln, oder hat eine noch ne gute Disziplin: Bier trinken?????

Start die gewohnten 18:00 oder braucht jemand noch 15 Minuten plus???


----------



## Perga (27. Mai 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Start die gewohnten 18:00 oder braucht jemand noch 15 Minuten plus???



Würde es stressfreier für mich gestallten. 

Bei mir steht auf donnerwetter für morgen 21Grad und Sonne. Kann's garnet glauben . Ist das noch im Browsercache von letzem Jahr?


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2013)

Hi,

was hast du denn für Arbeitszeiten: wenn die Sonne mal scheint, doch nicht so lange... Ist für morgen ja fasst  schon zu warm

Passt dann auch 18:15? Ich werde heute auch schon alles packen müssen. Ich hoff ich vergesse die Trinkblase nicht...


----------



## Perga (27. Mai 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Passt dann auch 18:15?




sooo - wir können 18:00 oder auch früher machen. ich mach halben Tag frei 
Muss man ausnutzen wenn mal Sonne kommt...


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2013)

Na dann kannst du mit mir ja ne Runde paddeln gehen:  Sollte ohne Neo passen...


----------



## Perga (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du an den Rodauer geht, würde ich zumindest vorbeiradeln - is ja um die Ecke.
Musst nur sagen ab wann du da bist...


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2013)

je nach Uhrzeit eher der Bensheimer See nach der Arbeit. Dann direkt zum OA. Muss mir noch mal genau das Wetter anschauen. Oder halt vom See heim und mit dem Rad zum OA... Werde morgen wohl den Feierabend etwas vorziehen!  Ist ne gute Idee von dir!


----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich muss ja was tun  mein Gewicht zu halten *lol* 

Und euch komm ich wohl so oder so nicht mehr hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. Mai 2013)

@miCro: wenn der Meik wieder die Muddy's in GH drauf hat könnt es noch passen... Der hat aber neue Reifen bestellt. Der mit dem Gewicht halten war gut: ich hoffe für die das es nicht alzu sehr ausgeartet ist im Urlaub....

Dann hole dir nochmal richtig Kraft für die nächste Tour...


OK: bleibt es bei 18:00 Uhr? (OA)


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (28. Mai 2013)

Habe auch ohne Muddys noch ein Handicap, muss mal schauen wie sehr das Knie noch sticht beim hochkurbeln.

Sofern es kein totalausfall gibt ist zumindest jemand dabei der es heute sicher langsam angeht 


Bis später, also 18 Uhr beim (OA)...


----------



## Perga (28. Mai 2013)

1800


----------



## open-air (28. Mai 2013)

18:00 OK

Ich komm auch nicht so schnell verrann.
Die HM passt nicht an den Rahmen. Hat mich fast 5St. gekostet das Ding anzubauen. Und jetzt schleift sie immer noch.:kotz:


Na zumindest ..... es scheint die Sonne


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Mai 2013)

Ess mal einen Müsliriegel... beruhigt die Nerven

Gruss
chris

War die iscg Aufnahme auch richtig plan gewesen?? Das Problem war bei Martin http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5994254&postcount=331 und mir auch gewesen. Hab dann meinen Rahmen an LV geschickt.....


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Mai 2013)

Ist die HM jetzt dran oder nicht? Egal, wir radeln mal gemütlich hoch...

Erstmal MAHLZEIT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (28. Mai 2013)

Müsli, nö ein Riegel Rum-Traube-Nuss 

Die Grundplatte steht schon richtig.
Mit dem Fräsen weiß ich nicht so recht, würde ich lieber selber erst mal probieren, da der Rahmen bereits jetzt schon zu eng ist. Mußte eine Schraube kürzen um die Kinematik nicht zu sperren.

Laut Sram könnte es an der Lagerbreite selber liegen. Ev. doch den Spacer auf der Antriebsseite einbauen. .....


----------



## open-air (28. Mai 2013)

Ich habe 5 Räder zur Auswahl.
ÄÄÄm nicht wirklich

Die Sonne ist da, da wird gefahren.


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Mai 2013)

Laut Sram könnte es an der Lagerbreite selber liegen. Ev. doch den Spacer auf der Antriebsseite einbauen. .....[/QUOTE]

Klingt doch einfach: aber was machst du da 5 Stunden lang?  Oder war das die Zeit mit dem Rückbau???

PS: Ich bleib bei meinem Antrieb


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Mai 2013)

Die restliche Zeit repariert er die anderen vier Räder....... :duckundweg: 

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (28. Mai 2013)

Ich spucke Müüüsliiiiiiiii


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Mai 2013)

WIe war das.... Chuck Norris isst keinen Honig, er kaut Bienen!!

Aaaaaah 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (28. Mai 2013)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht pünktlich, bin eben erst aus dem Büro gekommen. 

Ich schleiche dann langsam  den Meli hoch und warte auf euch in der zweiten Runde. 

Falls es zufällig noch einen Nachzügler gibt kann er sich gerne bei mir melden...


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Mai 2013)

War doch wieder ne super Runde, auch wenn Mr Nice wieder tempo machen musste: Next Time 901!!!

Und noch einer:

Chuck Norris isst statt Müsli Rasierklingen!

Huahhhaaahahhah Schenkelklopfer...

Donnerstag sieht ja trocken aus: entweder um 11:00 oder gerne auch ab 12:00 - 12:30 mit den Mädels...


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich so rausschaue würde ich sagen, dass wir gestern alles richtig gemacht haben

 @LarsLipp
Tempo?? Da kann doch Kerstin weiterhelfen... arbeitet sie nicht bei SCA Hygiene Products

Das nächste mal nehme ich das 901 plus Anhänger okay??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Mai 2013)

Ja und Tina kommt rein! 

klar haben wir alles richtig gemacht: aber du bist ja ein Rabenvater: so ein Wetter beim Geburtstag... Mach was: die kleine will hüpfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. Mai 2013)

So: mal festmachen für morgen:

12:15 Abfahrt in Fehlheim: 12:30 beim OA!


----------



## open-air (29. Mai 2013)

OK, wenn's nicht schüttet.


----------



## Micro767 (30. Mai 2013)

12:15 Fehle

Auch wenn ihr mir Angst macht, bringe Tempo von Kerstin mit aber ob mir DAS hilft ....


----------



## Perga (30. Mai 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Donnerstag sieht ja trocken aus...



wow, sogar Sonne.  wie auch immer du das wieder hingeschaukelt hast.  
denke 12:30 werd ich schaffen


----------



## Perga (30. Mai 2013)

alles fit jungs, nochmal runtergerutscht  ?
war super und das wetter auch.
Gruß
perga


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Mai 2013)

War ja mal wieder ne suuuuper Runde. Abfahrt mit 8? oder waren es nur 7?

Mal sehen was die nächsten Tage bringt. Sonntag ja auf jeden Fall trocken, Samstag mal abwarten...


----------



## Micro767 (31. Mai 2013)

Schee wars auch wenn mir die Tempos meiner Holden überhaupt nicht spürbares gebracht haben, hatte extra 3 Päckchen eingepackt.

Und heute bin ich platt ...


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Mai 2013)

Hi,

aber noch ein dreifaches  für die "zwei" Runden.
Meine Beine sind auch gut fertig: schön heute arbeiten zu dürfen. 

Du hattest einfach nur das falsche Material: 

http://www.tempo.net/de/produkte/tempo-toilettenpapier/4-lagig-weich-extra-stark/

Mal sehen ob es für morgen etwas trockener wird, die Schlammpfützen werden aber wieder aufgefrischt sein.


----------



## Micro767 (31. Mai 2013)

2 Runden mit 1148hm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (31. Mai 2013)

Pssst: ich weiß von nix. Dann können wir ja das nächste mal ne Schippe drauflegen... 

Wetter für morgen immer noch nass... Heute Mittag schön den Teller leerfuttern, dann klappt das noch für morgen.


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Mai 2013)

So: nen Gruß vom Mr Nice:

http://memerkel.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/154651_421200191282027_1408517663_n.jpg


Falls eine bei Hibike was bestellt: bitte melden...


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Mai 2013)

@LarsLipp
DU bist soooo böse..... Kann ich aber auch http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Trek-Slash-7-2012/c-WG000085/a-A008455 

Wo seit ihr gestern fahren gewesen, dass es knapp 1200hm waren?? 

Heute hat´s ja mal mit knapp 40 l/m" echt gut geregnet

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Mai 2013)

Session für den Preis würd ich für *mich* in S kaufen... 3 Mal Meli, einmal mit Thomas und seinen Kollegen runtergefahren: da ging was...  Zumindest bei zweien... Bergauf bin ich dann auch einmal schneller mit hoch... Puhhhhh. Bergab solltest du dann wohl auch eher das 901 nehmen.. Bergauf mit dem jüngeren aber dein Rennrad

Eventuell wird es morgen ja doch trocken: schauen wir morgen früh noch mal...


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Mai 2013)

Hat Thomas etwa für die Enduro Serie trainiert?? 

Ja,ja das nächste mal nehme ich schon das 901 is schon oakay

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Mai 2013)

Ne, im Moment bin ich Fitt, aber die Jungs hatten nen guten Zacken drauf bergab. War schon lustig mit 7 oder 8 ne Runde zu drehen...

Immer noch feucht für morgen gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2013)

Wie schaut es aus heute ?


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juni 2013)

Hi,
im Moment noch sehr unschlüssig: ich will mich auf keinen Fall erkälten und wenn ich raus schaue??? 

Erst mal frühstücken...


----------



## Perga (1. Juni 2013)

Werde auch Sonntag vorziehen...


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2013)

o.k. ich fahr jetzt mit Kerstins Rad in den Radladen und vernichte die Garantie ...


----------



## open-air (1. Juni 2013)

Moin,
hier hat's die ganze Nacht bis heute Morgen geschüttet.

Ich fahre in der Matschepampe heute nicht.

Eher morgen! -> Mo., Di.

P.s.:  hey, Fr. Ist Mobbingday , gestern das Rad zerlegt. Jetzt fällt auch das Schaltwerk nicht ab. Puuuu glück gehabt.

Gruss

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juni 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> P.s.:  hey, Fr. Ist Mobbingday , gestern das Rad zerlegt. Jetzt fällt auch das Schaltwerk nicht ab. Puuuu glück gehabt.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> open-air



Wäre es denn sonst abgefallen? Bewerb dich doch bei Propian als QS Ingeniuer....

Ich glaub auch bei dem Matsch ist es schon heftig im Wald: Schauenwir mal morgen Eventuell geh ich aber nur in Sport und an den See. Habe nur bis Mittwoch zeit...


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2013)

Morgen ist ja bei uns was leichteres mit Kerstin und André in Planung


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Juni 2013)

Was habt ihr genau geplant?? Startzeit??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2013)

13 Uhr ab Viernheim flach nach Heidelberg was trinken und zurück


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2013)

Und ihr fährt nicht heute ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juni 2013)

Nee, Hi und noch den Rasen mähen und locker machen.
Aber morgen Abend eigentlich auf jedenn Fall. Bin ja nur noch bis Mittwoch verfügbar... Dienstag und Mittwoch auch gerne.

Start 18:00 Uhr beim OA???


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2013)

Mo nicht aber Di und oder Mi


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juni 2013)

Hi,

bin auch raus für morgen raus, helfe beim Nachbarn...

Dienstag aber gerne. Mi wahrscheinlich auch, mit vorheriger Paddelrunde.


----------



## rmfausi (2. Juni 2013)

Wir fahren am Dienstag wieder eine Feierabendrunde, wenn ihr wollt. Treffpunkt ist Schriesheim am Fass um 16.30Uhr. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## open-air (2. Juni 2013)

Hi,

heute mit der Frau 
Morgen gerne, Di. 16:30 Schriesheim packe ich nicht ... muss Arbeiten, reicht nur für hier 

Mi. wenn's Wetter noch passt auch.

Im Wald geht's sogar bisschen Matschig aber für dieses Jahr nichts ungewöhnliches, ääää doch die Sonne war auch mit

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juni 2013)

OK,

schaffe das Fass wohl auch nicht. Eher am Dienstag wieder ne 18:00 Uhr Runde am Meli. Nach dem Urlaub dann aber mal wieder ne Schriesheim Runde.


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juni 2013)

Muss bis 17 Uhr im Büro bleiben und würde dann direkt nach Fehle kommen


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juni 2013)

OK, sollen wir dann von Fehle starten? Eventuell wollt ich noch vorher an den See, checken wir dann morgen noch ab... Muss noch trainieren... Jetzt wird es wohl aber endlich Sommer...


----------



## rmfausi (3. Juni 2013)

Der Startzeitpunk für morgen wurde auf 17.00Uhr verlegt, ich wollte euch kurz Bescheid geben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (3. Juni 2013)

Dann morgen 18:00  in Auerbach


----------



## Perga (3. Juni 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Dann morgen 18:00  in Auerbach



bis denne


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juni 2013)

@miCro: passt, heute extrem früh bei der Arbeit: ich gehe dann nach der Arbeit paddeln und wir treffen uns in Fehlheim. Ich denke ich bin so gegen 17:15 zu Hause, kann 5 Minuten später werden.

Dann 18:00 start beim OA!


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juni 2013)

Passt sehr gut !

War spät auf der Arbeit und mach 17 Uhr Feierabend und fahre gemütlich nach Fehle


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juni 2013)

Wie schaut es morgen aus ?

Müsste das heute noch wissen da ich sonst morgen mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit fahre


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich denke wir können morgen  noch ne Runde fahren. Lass uns heute bei der Tour drüber quatschen.

Bei mir sollte es auch passen. Jetzt lacht auch mal die Sonne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (4. Juni 2013)

ich könnte morgen um 15 Uhr an der Stechuhr stehen


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juni 2013)

OK, was machst du dann an der Stechuhr? 

Ich muss mal schauen, wenn ich rauskomme. aber vor 18:00 Uhr wird das bei den Opelanern wahrscheinlich nichts. Und ich habe meinen letzten Arbeitstag vor dem Urlaub. Danach noch 2 Tage auf ner Veranstaltung...


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juni 2013)

André kommt nicht mit, was mach ich jetzt mit der Zeit zwischen 15 und 17 Uhr ?

Alleine fahren, arbeiten, erst nach Hause ... ?


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juni 2013)

Werde Samstag aum 12 Uhr ne Runde mit André fahren, wohl ab Viernheim.

Genaueres folgt wenn bekannt


----------



## Perga (7. Juni 2013)

fährst du dann Richtung Bergstaße? - ev "muss" ich aber auch wandern gehen, da Sonntag  ja nicht so dolle wird -  vom Wetter.


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Juni 2013)

Bin raus für heute und morgen....

Schönes Wochenende

Gruss
chris

Ps. Wenn´s Wetter am Dienstag Abend mitspielt dann 18.15 Uhr beim OA??


----------



## Perga (7. Juni 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ps. Wenn´s Wetter am Dienstag Abend mitspielt dann 18.15 Uhr beim OA??



von mir aus, klar!


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juni 2013)

es geht definitive in den Odenwald, vielleicht ja sogar Richtung weisser Stein.

Di 18:15 OA ist vorgemerkt


----------



## open-air (7. Juni 2013)

Hi,

leider bin ich für heute und Morgen auch raus.
Di. ist 18:15 vorgemerkt.

schönes WE

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juni 2013)

geplant ist die Geopark Tour GO1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (7. Juni 2013)

Mein Einsatz für das aldi observationsgerät erhöht sich auf  30 . Heute hats mich aufgrund des querliegenden gerümpel an der gleichen Stelle zersägt. Ich würde vorschlagen bei erfolgreicher ermittlung hat man pro zehner einen punch gut !

Fährt morgen Nachmittag jemand mit?


----------



## Perga (7. Juni 2013)

schon, aber die GO1 zur Abwechslung.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Juni 2013)

So,

bin jetzt ein paar Tage weg: viel Spaß hier beim radeln!


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juni 2013)

Zweiter Treffpunkt weinheimer Schwimmbad 12:30


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Juni 2013)

Schönen Urlaub - dein Leben möchte ich mal haben... 

  @Micro767
Seit ihr auch sooo nass geworden??Was für ein brutaler Platzregen!!Konnten uns zum Glück noch in ein Eiscafé retten...

Gruss
chrtis


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juni 2013)

Wir hatten echt Glück, vom Kreutzberg aus haben wir den Regen im Ried gesehen und in Hemsbach erst nen Spritz getrunken.

Als es da anfing zu tropfen sind wir los gefahren, kurzer Regenschauer und danach wieder Sonne  und 45km 500hm für Kerstin


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Juni 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub - dein Leben möchte ich mal haben...
> 
> Gruss
> chrtis



Wie Ich denke fast jeder hier in der Runde hatte schon so viel Urlaub wie ich in diesem Jahr. Was kann ich dafür, dass die meisten ja gar nicht weg wollen: OK, ist ja schön an der Bergstraße.

Sau windig hier, Wellen lassen leider zu wünschen. Dummerweise ist das Essen trotz dem lecker... Muss dann halt zu Hause die Garnelen, Kartöffelchen mit Mochow und sonstiges abtrainieren... War heute zumindest mal im Wasser und hatte ein wenig Spaß. Dann haut mal rein und genießt eure Arbeitswoche


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juni 2013)

Hoffentlich ist morgen alles wieder trocken


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juni 2013)

So ich hab für heute alles gerichtet muss aber erst nochmal zuhause vorbei.

18 Uhr bei OA vorrausgesetz es Regnet nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Juni 2013)

Sooooooooory, aber ich bin für heute raus..... hatte zwar gehofft, dass es noch was wird aber mein kratzen im Hals ist seit heute morgen nicht besser geworden.

Euch aber viel Spass

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (11. Juni 2013)

nach richtigen Regen sieht es nicht aus. Bis nachher!


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (11. Juni 2013)

Ich bin leider auch raus, wenn die Erkältung auskuriert ist bin ich wieder am Start.

Euch viel Spass...
Grüße Meik


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juni 2013)

Schaut aus OA als wären wir zwei alleine unterwegs ?


----------



## Perga (11. Juni 2013)

3 bis jetzt...


----------



## open-air (11. Juni 2013)

3, der 4te ist Surfen

Das wetter sollte ja passen.
Leider kann ich den Meli vom Arbeitsplatz immer noch nicht sehen
http://www.melibokus.com/cam/rechts_g.jpg

Bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (11. Juni 2013)

http://www.melibokus.com/ sooo, jetzt aber.


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Juni 2013)

Bei mir steht da nur.....

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server. 

Dafür sehe ich ihn wenigstens wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (11. Juni 2013)

Ich jetzt auch


----------



## Perga (12. Juni 2013)

war doch noch super Wetter beim fahren! Und am Meli war ein treiben wie sonst nur am WE. 
Name der App ist "IBC-Forum". k.a. ob die auch für iOS verfügbar ist...


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2013)

Und das Auto ist der Doge Caliber


----------



## Perga (12. Juni 2013)

Donnerstag könnte aber klappen? Und 19:00 passt mir an dem Tag eh.


----------



## Perga (12. Juni 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Und das Auto ist der Doge Caliber


ah, ich hatte das Bild vom Chrysler 300c Kombi im Kopf. Bei dem scheint die Ladefläche allerdings auch sehr beengt zu sein, wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe. Wohl auch nix für bikes.


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2013)

der 300c ist am Heck sehr flach ...


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2013)

wer fährt alles noch am 23´ten hier mit: 

DIMB IG ODW - MTB Tour


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Juni 2013)

http://www.dimb.de/ig-odenwald
Wobei ein paar mehr Infos  über Streckenverlauf etc. wäre schon ganz nett!!

Gruss
chris

Ergänzung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=638393 gibt wohl doch mehr stille Mitleser hier....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Juni 2013)

@Perga
http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/getwarning_de.php?plz=64625&uwz=UWZ-DE&lang=de

Hmh?? Geht ihr trotzdem fahren??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (13. Juni 2013)

hmm, ich muss mich da nedd hochquälen. Hätte bei mir von der Zeit eh nur für einmal hoch gereicht. Dann lieber WE oder so?


----------



## open-air (13. Juni 2013)

Mit entsprechend Rückenwind sind wir aber schneller oben und es wird nicht zur Qual
Ohne Licht, ... 1Mal, wenn ich meinen Besucher schnell wieder los werde und das Wetter paßt.

=> somit wird's kurzfristig entschieden.


----------



## Perga (13. Juni 2013)

OK- dann kurzfristig. gib mir bescheid.


----------



## Micro767 (14. Juni 2013)

Und ? Bei dem Wetter seit ihr nicht unterwegs gewesen oder ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juni 2013)

@oA
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/13/ask-propain-das-video-interview-mit-propain-aus-winterberg/ 

Hast du gesehen wer einer der Gewinner war??? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (14. Juni 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Und ? Bei dem Wetter seit ihr nicht unterwegs gewesen oder ?



nee, OA hat gekniffen


----------



## Perga (14. Juni 2013)

Steht Samstag was an, zwecks Planung?


----------



## open-air (14. Juni 2013)

Gerne, mit ist für morgen 10:00 lieber.
Der Zaun muss fertig werden und faher kann ich max. bis 14:00

 Gruss
oa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (14. Juni 2013)

müssen da kein Staatsakt drauss machen, hab mittags auch noch etwas vor. Können auch nur einmal hoch, oder kleine runde über Kuralpe?
Ich probiers mit 10 Uhr


----------



## Perga (15. Juni 2013)

Singel speed? -> dual speed!  Ok, wenn auch zwangsweiseâ¦mieser Stock!
  Zum GlÃ¼ck keiner von denen, welche immer seltsam quer liegen, dann mÃ¼sste ich mich auch mit 10 Euro fÃ¼r die Webcam beteiligen.  
  Ansonsten super Tour und dank mitgefÃ¼hrten Werkzeukasten (THX open-air! ), konnte ich sogar locker heim radeln â wenn auch mit abgerissenem Schaltauge und damit ohne Schaltwerk. Iss eh Ã¼berbewertet, gell LarsLippâ¦ 
  Dank Hammerschmidt gingen ja noch zwei GÃ¤nge.
  Die Woche dann wohl CC, da es sicher nicht auf Lager ist.


----------



## rmfausi (15. Juni 2013)

Willst mal einen echten Singlespeeder fahren? Ich kann dir meinen mal ausleihen? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Juni 2013)

Ohh, is er schon wieder aus dem Norden zurück??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch ne Feierabend Tour ?


----------



## Perga (16. Juni 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Willst mal einen echten Singlespeeder fahren? Ich kann dir meinen mal ausleihen?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



jaja, war klar dass des kommt, dein Ruf eilt dir voraus - Respekt! 
is aber nix für meine Knie.  ich werde die Gangzahl wieder erhöhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (16. Juni 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Mittwoch ne Feierabend Tour ?



bei > 33Grad max bis Schloss bzw Biergarten


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juni 2013)

So: heute geht es nach der Arbeit an den See und ein wenig abkühlen.

Freitag will ich eher drei als zwei runden fahren. Zwei sind aber auch OK. Ich darf ja am Freitag arbeiten...


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich will immer noch am Mittwoch fahren 

Freitag fahre ich voraussichtlich ab Weinheim


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2013)

Samstag dann 11 Uhr ab OA ?

Sonntag die geführte Tour an Fürth mit den Mädels


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch wenn dann eher ein N8tride

Freitag muss ich wohl bei einem Umzug helfen und Samstag steht ne Pfitzenmeier Ausfahrt an - Von daher werde ich evtl. Sonntag die DMB Tour mitfahren.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juni 2013)

Also fährt morgen niemand 

Dann fahre ich hält wieder mit dem Rad auf die  Arbeit ...


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juni 2013)

See Time: wer fährt bei den Temperaturen RAD


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich 

bin jetzt mit dem Rad im Büro, so wie gestern auch


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Juni 2013)

Du hast ja auch einiges nachzuholen...... 

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Hab jetzt mal meine Akkus zum Aufladen angeschlossen. Viel. gibt´s ja doch einen N8tride


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. Juni 2013)

Jemand Bock auf Lac blanc am Samstag? Fähre mit ein paar Leute hin, vielleicht willSich jemand anschließen.
Für eure Touren fehlt mir die zeit und die Kondition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich nicht am Samstag für den Pfitzenmeier unterwegs wäre gerne..... viel. mal wieder einander mal....

Wobei vorher ja eigentl. mal wieder Beerfelden und endl. Miltenberg ansteht.


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juni 2013)

Ja Miltenberg muss mal sein


----------



## open-air (19. Juni 2013)

Hi, leider zu spät.
N8ride wäre was gewesen


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Juni 2013)

Alleine war ich jetzt auch nicht unterwegs zumal im Garten auch noch genug zu tun war...


----------



## Hightower78 (19. Juni 2013)

Samstag wird Bombe! Endlich wieder LacBlanc. Bääääääm!


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juni 2013)

Muss schaffe am Samstag. Freitag Abend ne Runde wäre cool. War die letzten Tage am See, bei den Tempraturen und dem Sonnenschein kann man nicht in den Wald!


----------



## open-air (20. Juni 2013)

Hi,

heute ist ev. zu riskant.
Morgen, wann, wenn's net reg......


----------



## Perga (20. Juni 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> heute ist ev. zu riskant.
> Morgen, wann, wenn's net reg......



 Freitag würde bei mir auch mal passen. Uhrzeit?


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juni 2013)

Freitag fahre ich ab Weinheim, morgens mi dem HT ins Büro und nach Feierabend direkt in den Odenwald 

Samstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (20. Juni 2013)

Jetzt hat das Wetter doch gehalten
Na ja ich hab ja noch ein weiteres Hobby

Morgen, hoffe ich komme schnell raus, dann auch mal vor 18:00.

@ Micro767, Sa., ab 11:15 in Auerbach, oder lieber 12:00?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2013)

Wäre morgen auch mit am Start: kann ja am Samstag nicht. Eventuell auch gerne 3 Runden? Wetter war super, war auch radeln: nach Lorsch was futtern mit Elli und kh...


----------



## Perga (20. Juni 2013)

na, da habt ihr ja zu eurem Glück nicht lange verweilt,  schüttet schon seit  20 min aus Kübel.


----------



## Micro767 (21. Juni 2013)

Gestern konnte ich so oder so nicht, heute bin ich wie gesagt mit dem HT ins Büro geradelt und nach Feierabend so gegen 15:30 - 15:45 wird es dann ab in den Odenwald gehen vielleicht auf den WS


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juni 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> na, da habt ihr ja zu eurem Glück nicht lange verweilt,  schüttet schon seit  20 min aus Kübel.



Na klar, war halt gut geplant! Ab wann könnt Ihr denn heute so starten? Ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher, bin aber bereit etwas früher zu gehen


----------



## Perga (21. Juni 2013)

ab 17:00 (is Freitag  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. Juni 2013)

Samstag 11:15 würde mir gut passen


----------



## open-air (21. Juni 2013)

Sa. 11:15, OK

Heute, dann heißt das ab 18:00 am Fuße unsere Hügels. ?


----------



## Perga (21. Juni 2013)

18:00 is für auch OK 

TP: meinst Du Residenz Sonnenhang?


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juni 2013)

18:00 Uhr passt wohl auch bei mir, habe noch zu tun...


----------



## open-air (21. Juni 2013)

Hi,
so das war nix mit früher Feierabend
Komme erst jetzt raus.
Ich werde dann mal auf das Warmfahren verzichten müssen


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juni 2013)

Wie was warmfahren: kannst du ja im MX.

Jetzt weis ich,  warum du immer so schnell bist...

Packe jetzt den Kram und düse los.


----------



## Micro767 (22. Juni 2013)

Mach mich gleich auf den Weg


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juni 2013)

Hi,

heute bei mir nix hier radeln...

Morgen sieht es im Moment noch nach Regen aus: wenn es trocken bleibt 18:00...


----------



## Micro767 (23. Juni 2013)

Heute 14 Uhr ab Fürth 

Morgen Pause, Dienstag Termin ...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (23. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine spontane gemütliche Runde? Toter Mann, Meli...? wollte zwischen 14 Uhr und 15 Uhr los.

Wer Lust hat einfach melden...grüße Meik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (24. Juni 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Morgen sieht es im Moment noch nach Regen aus: wenn es trocken bleibt 18:00...



Des wird nix, sieht nach Regen aus.
Di oder besser Mitttwoch, wenn man sich die Wetterberichte ansieht?


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juni 2013)

Nee, morgen wird gesurft in der Schweiz!


----------



## open-air (24. Juni 2013)

Ich wäre jetzt at home.
Es ist nass aber z.Z kein Regen.
Sieht aber nach Nachschub aus.


----------



## open-air (24. Juni 2013)

AAAAAAAA!
Es regnet ...... seit langem wieder


----------



## Hightower78 (24. Juni 2013)

Ach ja ...woran erkennt man den Sommer 2013 ? 

Die Pfützen sind nicht gefroren !


----------



## Micro767 (26. Juni 2013)

Wie schaut es Samstag aus ?

Miltenberg oder Stromberg ?


----------



## open-air (26. Juni 2013)

Und wie morgen oder Fr.?
Vorausgesetzt es ist halbwegs trocken.


----------



## Perga (26. Juni 2013)

Donnerstag wäre OK , wenn es, wie schon gesagt, nicht all zu naß ist.


----------



## open-air (26. Juni 2013)

Do, 18:00 bei "Sommerlichem" Wetter (oder zugefrorenen Pfützen )

Das ist auch scheeee, leider ein bischen weit 475 km, 4 Stunden 38 Minuten     

Neue http://www.sportpark-rabenberg.de/anfahrt.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Juni 2013)

Die nächsten Tage soll´s doch nass werden....... wer hat vor daher heute evtl. ne Runde zu drehen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (26. Juni 2013)

Ja aber von zuhause aus mit meiner Holden, ne Runde flach


----------



## Micro767 (26. Juni 2013)

Morgen nach Feierabend wenn es das Wetter zulässt !

18 Uhr ?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juni 2013)

wenn ich das Wetter der nächsten Tage seh, bin ich bei trockenem morgen dabei

Dafür guten Surf in der Schweiz. Ne Stunde lang waren wir zu dritt


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2013)

So dann hoffen wir auf trocken 

Ich muss auf alle Fälle erst zuhause vorbei umziehen und Rad holen ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Juni 2013)

Wir wären besser gestern noch re Runde fahren gegangen wenn ich die Vorhersage für Samsrag sehe.... aaah

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2013)

Ich war wenn auch nur flach


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2013)

Hier in Weinheim regnet es zum X´ten mal


----------



## Perga (27. Juni 2013)

hier auch  - also mich zieht's NULL - leider...
selbst wenn es 5 min vor aufhört - alles match! Dann lieber wieder Schnee.


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2013)

Hi,

meine Nase ist jetzt irgendwie zu: Weihnachten war doch besseres Wetter... 

Das ist echt unglaublich. Schauen wir mal was das Wetter am Samstag macht.


----------



## open-air (27. Juni 2013)

Ich sehe hier in Rü die Sonne. Es gibt sie 

Es soll erst ab So. wirklich besser werden.
Mal die nächste Stunde abwarten, sonst gehe ich in's Meeting um 16:20.

Dann schaffe ich es aber heute nicht um 18:00 

Es ist Sommer, die Pfützen sind nicht zugefroren (Der ist gut)


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2013)

o.k. dann heute keine Tour


----------



## Perga (27. Juni 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> o.k. dann heute keine Tour



 Seh ich eben so.
(Auch wenn das Thermometer auf dem Meli heute noch knapp zweistellig wurde.  )

  hoffen wir auf Samstag...


----------



## open-air (27. Juni 2013)

Wie sieht's im Süden aus?

Oder steht fest, dass wir verschieben - 24h auf Fr.


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2013)

Im Süden nichts neues, Sonne Regen Mix. Da kann man beruhigt ein wenig buckeln und verpasst nix...


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2013)

In LA Scheint gerade die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (27. Juni 2013)

Die Vorhersagen sind echt dürftig.
Was ist mit So.


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2013)

Wenn dann Heute oder Samstag ?

Sonntag bin ich raus


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2013)

Wenn es so bleibt dann Sonntag. 

Verschnupft bin ich auch, das ist auch bis Sonntag weg!


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2013)

*mmh* es könnte ja heute trocken bleiben ...
hab aber auch noch ne Menge Arbeit zuhause ...

Morgen Regen, da könnte ich vielleicht mit dem Rad in die Werkstatt ...

Sonntag bin ich ja raus


----------



## Perga (28. Juni 2013)

könnte nur Samstag und Sonntag. Samstag wäre mich zwar lieber, da es nicht so viele laufende Hindernisse gibt wie Sonntags, doch das Wetter soll am So ja erheblich besser sein (was die Zahl der beweglichen Hindernisse nochmals erhöht).


----------



## open-air (28. Juni 2013)

Hi, 
war einer im Wald?
Ist ja doch trocken geblieben.
Dafür soll es ja morgen früh wieder regnen....

Gruss
oa


----------



## yo!achim (29. Juni 2013)

Bei ROSE wird die Produktpalette schon den aktuellen Bedingungen angepasst.  http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/z...r&utm_term=634429&utm_campaign=tageshighlight


----------



## Perga (29. Juni 2013)

Tagfahrlicht für MTB soll auch schon im Grossversuch laufen...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2013)

Yoachim: wieder da? Na wenigstens soll es für den nächsten Samstag besser werden als heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (29. Juni 2013)

SO TP + UHRZEIT? Wetter ist immerhin ohne Niederschlag prognostiziert...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2013)

Hi,

bin heute noch ein wenig angeschlagen, sollte für morgen aber passen. 
Ich denke ich geh in HI und dann gerne noch ne Radel Runde.
12:15 beim OA?

Dann ist es bestimmt auch ein wenig wärmer..


----------



## Perga (29. Juni 2013)

für mich ok!


----------



## open-air (30. Juni 2013)

OK.
Bis nachher, die Hindernisse stellen sich schon auf

Gruss
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich denke ich pack es, kann 3 Minuten später werden.


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Juni 2013)

Und wieviele Runden wurden es noch??
 @meik
Was machen die Rippen?? Schon mal gute Besserung!!
 @LarsLipp
Sorry musste schnell weg da Tina angerufen hatte...

Mal schauen was Dienstag das Wetter und meine Beine machen 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juni 2013)

2 Runden, wollte mich heute noch schonen. Morgen wieder!

Meik scheint soweit OK zu sein: Poste doch die Ultraschallbilder...

Morgen 18:00 und los geht's. Neue Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten... Dan kan ich auch gleich Beläge und Reifen bestelllen...


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juli 2013)

mal schauen ob ich diese Woche noch mal mit fahren kann.

Samstag wohl nicht, wegen packen für den Urlaub, Sonntag geht es ja nach dem Frühstück los 

Wann geht es nochmal bei Joachim los ?


----------



## open-air (1. Juli 2013)

[FONT="]@[I][URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=1121"]meik[/URL][/I]
Was machen die Rippen?? 
Warst Du doch noch beim Doktor?

Gute Besserung.

Ich bin mal gespannt was das Dämpfertuning bringt (Luftkammer verkleinert) und noch den Lenkkopf ausgebaut und gereinigt. Hoffe das Knacken ist jetzt weg [/FONT]  . 

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juli 2013)

Rippen ? Dran denken wenn wirklich wsa gebrochen ist, schau nach ob du ne Unfallversicherung hast und wenn ja melden ! Gibt 1.500 â¬ !

Rippenbruch ist nach 4 Wochen erledigt, Prellungen dauern lÃ¤nger und sind schmerzhafter, ich spreche aus Erfahrung 

Hoffe aber natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r Dich das es nix ist ! So oder so gute Besserung !


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2013)

@OA: Hast du deinen Dämpfer jetzt getunt? Dachte das Material ist noch auf dem Postweg...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (1. Juli 2013)

Hey Jungs, danke fürs wiederaufrappeln 

Danke der Nachfrage. Rippen sitzen anscheinend noch da wo sie hingehören. Wurde nur abgetastet und ultraschall.
Reizhusten in Kombination mit einer Rippenprellung ist ne spitzen Sache 

Fühle mich als wollte mir jemand den Brustmuskel rausreißen. Ohne Protektor hätte das Steinchen sicher schlimmeres angerichtet, für diesen Fall  hätte ich sogar eine Unfall gehabt (Danke für dne Tipp).

Diese Woche wird es dann sicher nichts mehr mit dem fahren. Gute Gelegenheit den Dämpfer auszubauen und zur Reparatur an Sportimport zu schicken.

Euch viel Spass beim fahren....


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2013)

Yo, dann noch mal gute Besserung. Hast jetzt auch Gelegenheit das Rauchen zu lassen


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn das Wetter hält: 18:00 Uhr OA?


----------



## Perga (2. Juli 2013)




----------



## Micro767 (2. Juli 2013)

so kurzfristig bekomm ich das nicht hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (5. Juli 2013)

Das Wetter ist ja fedd. Da könnte man doch...?


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Juli 2013)

an den See gehen.... würde LarsLipp sagen  

Ich bin aber für heute leider raus da ich heute Nachmittag schon mit dem Zwerg ne Runde radeln gehe

Euch aber viel Spass

Evtl. is morgen ja noch ne Runde drin....

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (5. Juli 2013)

Was geht heute?


----------



## Perga (5. Juli 2013)

ja, wann kommst Du raus und frühestens los? Wäre ab 17:00 / 17:30 oder auch später startbereit.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juli 2013)

Ich denke bei mir eher 18:00 Uhr! Muss aber, sonst platzt der Kopf!

Morgen geht nix, nur See ab ca. 14:00 Uhr und grill und chill beim joachim


----------



## open-air (5. Juli 2013)

Ich mach mich gleich auf nach Haus.

18:00 ist ok, Stress haben wir den Tag über genug.

Wenn wir zu dritt sind und sind früher vollzählig auch gut.

Bis nachher.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## open-air (6. Juli 2013)

Sa. 11:00


----------



## Perga (6. Juli 2013)

bei dem Wetter nehm ich mir ne Klappliege mit.
bis nachher


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juli 2013)

Fahrt mal schön. War auch noch Lustig in Fehle. Ich war bis keine Ahnung wann draußen. Ganz schön Müde heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (6. Juli 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ...Fahrt mal schön.


tss, "schön" hat da nedd gepasst. OA hat uns da hochgequält, wo jeder "normale" max runter fährt. :kotz:
dafür wars oben super angehem, nicht zu heiß und kühler wind.
und DH war auch fedd, geradeaus+geradeaus.


----------



## open-air (6. Juli 2013)

Hey, was man runner düst, ......
Wir sind ja auch nur ein Mal oben gewesen

Schönen Urlaub, alle die weg sind.

Gruss
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Juli 2013)

DH, gibt es ne neue Strecke?


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juli 2013)

Grüße aus livigno


----------



## open-air (7. Juli 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Grüße aus livigno




Viel Spass!

Gruss
Open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Juli 2013)

Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass es schnell die neue Strebe gibt.

Der Riss hat sich weiter entwickelt...






Bei dem Wetter geht es ja auch ohne Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (8. Juli 2013)

Wie? 
Ohne Rad?

Gehst du im Wald spazieren? 

Du hast doch noch was im Keller liegen  damit geht's doch auch.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juli 2013)

Ich geh bei dem Wetter eh nur an den See!

Das Rad für den Wald bergauf steht eh in der Garage. Vielleicht lass ich die Nic Nacs Nobby's drauf und filme nur.

Ein zwei Runden gehen bestimmt noch, aber dann wird Haarrissig...


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Juli 2013)

Ach, das wird schon halten.... bei den Fusions war das doch Standartmäßig so

  @miCro
Viel Spass in Livigno!!

  @meik
Was macht die Rippe``?? Hast du dir schon ne Lampe bestellt??

@OA
Wie schaut´s morgen Abend evtl. mit einem N8tride aus??

 @Airflyer
Bist du noch gut runtergekommen?? Falls du mal Zeit hast dann fahr doch mal mit.... würde unbedingt gerne mal dein ICB probefahren 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo,


wollte mich hier auch mal melden. Ich habe seit letzter Woche mein Bike und bei einer Runde am Samstag hab ich MrNice auf dem Meli getroffen.
Wenn ich noch ein paar mal gefahren bin und etwas Übung habe würde ich gerne mal mit euch Fahren.


----------



## Airflyer (8. Juli 2013)

Ja bin ohne Sturz durchgefahren aber ich habe schon gemerkt das da noch einiges an Praxis fehlt . Übrigens bin ich aus Biblis bzw. Nordheim


----------



## open-air (8. Juli 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @OA
> Wie schaut´s morgen Abend evtl. mit einem N8tride aus??
> 
> Gruss
> chris



OK, wann soll's losgehen?
 @Airflyer,
Hallo, willkommen.
Alles halb so wild. Bring einfach das Bike mit zur Probefahrt 
Den teardown machen wir gleich vor Ort  (Spaß).

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Juli 2013)

Teardown?? Wo arbeitest du nochmal?? Habt ihr mit dem Laden ja gut hinbekommen....  

Uhrzeit noch keine Ahnung. Lass uns morgen Nachmittag nochmal schauen u. ggf. telefonieren.

 @Airflyer
Keine Angst, die nötig Erfahrung kannst du dir auch beim gemeinsamen fahren holen 

Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (8. Juli 2013)

Hatta die schöne Kettenstrebe am Scratch kaputt gemacht? 
Dann bin ich wohl nicht der einzige der gerade kein Enduro Fully hat. 

Bis bald im Wald, Gruß rmfausi.

PS: Ich gehe dann mal eine Runde Dackel schneiden, aber ohne weisse 
Kompressionssocken.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen  
  @Chris
Die Rippen schmerzen von Tag zu Tag weniger, den Brustmuskel hat es da irgendwie mehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Die nächsten Abfahrten werden demnach noch ein bißchen eingeschränkt sein.

Wenn mein Dämpfer von Sportimport zurück kommt bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder am Start.

Zu den Lampen:
Ich möchte auf jeden fall eine Helmlampe bestellen. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher welche. Dei SL-820 hat mehr lm, die Hero 2 eine bessere Laufzeit, schwer abzuwägen was die bessere Entscheidung ist.
Welche Helmlampe bestellst du? Von mir aus können wir diese Woche noch bestellen.

Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Juli 2013)

@meik: noch gute Besserung

@RM: ich habe noch 2 andere: OK, AM & FR. Zusammen wieder ein Enduro. Ein zwei Runden kann ich bestimmt noch fahren, ich sollte aber daran denken und keine Hüpfer mehr machen. Strebe soll Mitte August kommen. Habe gerade angefragt, ob ich die alte Verstärken darf, oder zurück senden muss.

Kann jemand von Euch ALU schweißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (9. Juli 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Kann jemand von Euch ALU schweißen?



Ich hatte es mal in der Ausbildung, mit zweifelhaftem Erfolg. Also eher nein. 

Mein Enduro ist auch wieder auf dem Weg zu mir ist aktuell in der Post. Wenns gut läuft habe ich es am Donnerstag und am übers Wochenende gehts nach Winterberg und Willingen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2013)

Die Strebe muss eh zum Händler. Aber besser als mit nem Bruch nen Bruch riskieren. Muss mal andere Reifen auf das DAWG schmeißen.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (10. Juli 2013)

Schade das ich zu doof bin hier Fotos zu posten! 

Monarch Plus RC3: Falls es jemanden nach dem Rätseln über die Plattformeinstellung interessiert  // max_mid_firm  :-///??:

In der neuen Bike ist ein Zusatzheftchen "Enduro-Special". In dem Teil (Setup Richtig abstimmen) wurde für mich endlich das Rätsel bei der Dämpfereinstellung über den Plattform Hebel gelüftet 

"...die Einfedergeschwindigkeit kontrolliert und somit den Hinternbau beruhigt. Der Monarch Plus RC3 besitzt eine dreifach einstellbare Lowspeed-Druckstufe, die per blauem Wählhebel je nach Terrain schnell zuschaltbar ist. In der "max" - Position, die für lange Anstiege Sinn macht, ist die Dämpfung am stärksten - der Hinterbau sinkt weniger tief ein und besitzt eine maximale Wippunterdrückung. Die "mid" -Position eignet sich für tretlastige Trails. Man wird zudem aufrechter im Federweg gehalten, da der Hinterbau nicht so einsackt. Die offene Position ist ideal für ein sensibles Ansprechen bergab und im normalen Gelände..."

Jetzt habe ich es zumindest mal schwarz auf weiß gelesen. Vielleicht funzt es ja wenn der Dämpfer aus dem Service kommt.


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2013)

Hättest du gemerkt, wenn es einen Unterschied gegeben hätte.

Ich sitze hier in Bad Gandersheim bei Bike tauglichen 20 Grad. Habe aber gerade keins.  OK: ab in die Sauna... Ihr könnt euch wenigsten die Hucke abschwitzen, wäre wohl besser erst später gefahren...


----------



## open-air (10. Juli 2013)

Ja,Ja,

Hockt vorm Rechner
Kommt endlich wieder biken

Wir waren wenigstens laufen und am See.

Gruss
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2013)

Ihr wart am See: wenn ich da bin kommt ihr nicht vorbei. Ich habe halt noch andere Hobby's 
 Ich muss erst mal Reifen auf das Dawg ziehen. Ich kann die am Freitag bei gutem Wetter ja ein Brett leihen und wir paddeln ne Runde

Samstag bin ich mit Elli bei Ihrer Schwester, Sonntag scheint bestimmt wieder die Sonne: HI und See. Mal sehen. Samstag in ner Woche muss ich auch wieder arbeiten...


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2013)

Grüße aus dem sonnigen livigno


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juli 2013)

Hi,

wie schaut es heute mit Bachgassenfest aus?

Jemand mit am Start? So ab 19:30? Ne Wurst futtern und was kühles trinken


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Juli 2013)

Wird bei mir nix, da Tina in MZ ist. Wie sieht´s am Sonntag hiermit http://www.alleswirdgruen.de/Mountainbiking-Tour1.html aus?? Da steht auch irgendwas von Shuttel

Fährt morgen Nachmittag evtl. jemand ne Runde??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juli 2013)

Yo,

ist aber nur was für dich:

Für diese Tour besteht Helmpflicht, außerdem empfehlen wir: Bike mit Federgabel, *Click-Pedalen* und Scheibenbremsen. Eine gute körperliche Kondition und der sichere Umgang mit dem Bike müssen unbedingt gegeben sein.

Keine Ahnung, ob du mit einem Vollgefederten mit darfst. Da hätt ich ja Bock mir das E-Bike vom Mannheimer zu leihen und mitzufahren.

Von diesen Punkten aus kann die Tour durch ein Shuttle auch abgekürzt oder beendet werden!

Da lese ich raus, es kann auf den Berg abgekürzt werden.

Ist die Tour dieses Jahr nicht von dir geführt? 

Morgen sind wir bei Elli's Schwester. Sonntag dann HI, zu Papa und den See und grillen! Also auch verplant. Ich muss auch noch Reifen auf das DAWG machen...


----------



## Micro767 (15. Juli 2013)

Back in Town :-(

Livigno ist echt Top und ab Donnerstag Morgen hatten wir dann nur noch super Sonne bis zum Sonnenbrand ! Sonst hat es am Nachmittag immer mal ewtas geregnet, was den Trails 0 geschadet hat.

Bike Park ist echt toll, auch wenn ich max auf der roten Strecke war, hab immer zwiwchen blau und rot gependelt auf der Strecke 

Keine Defekte, keine Stürze weder von mir noch von meiner Frau
Dennoch muss meine Sattelstütze dringend in den Service und mein Dämpfer ende der Saision auch.


----------



## open-air (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,
 @Micro767, willkommen zurück.

Wie sieht's heute aus, ist doch kein See-Wetter, 18:00?


Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,

willkommen zurück!

@OA: Ich war gerade draußen. Ich dachte auch, heute ist es aber kalt. Hat sich aber erledigt. Es ist See Wetter... Kommt Ihr vorbei?

PS: Bestelle wahrscheinlich bei Hibike...


----------



## Micro767 (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ich muss heute den Geburtstag meiner Schwiegermutter feiern ....
Morgen hab ich Masage ...

Hibike: Kerstin schaut zwar nach 5.10 aber denke wenn dann bestellt sie selbst, wir bekommen ja auch die DIMB %


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2013)

Was sind denn die DIMB % ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Juli 2013)

Sind 6 % für DIMB Mitglieder - musst bei der Online Bestellung einfach deine Mitgliedsnr. angeben.

Ich würde evtl. auch was mitbestellen. Wann willst du ordern??

  @Micro767
Happy Birthday noch nachträglich!! Hoffe du hast schön gefeiert und es dir gut gehen lassen.

@OA
Wo warst du gestern?? Du warst doch als Guide auch angedacht....  Wäre auch besser gewesen, da wr leider auch den RTW rufen mussten:nad: 

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (15. Juli 2013)

Ich? Wußte nix davon.

Das mit dem RTW habe ich schon gehört. War ja heftig.

Bin mit Perga eine "CC" Runde gefahren. 
Er mit Carbon und ich mit Hammerschmidt . 
Meli => Neunkircher Höhe => Felsenmeer =>Heimat. 

Sind erst um 12:00 los, der Sa. war eindeutig zu lang um schon um 9:00 auf's Rad zu steigen.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (15. Juli 2013)

Danke ! Jep hab gut gefeiert


----------



## Perga (15. Juli 2013)

Klasse Tour gewesen, super sonnig  und ohne regen  â nur wir  sahen aus wie die Schweine im Matsch  â die âkleineâ PfÃ¼tze vorm Toten Mann â¦.echt tiefâ¦.


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn hier alles los?

Happy Birthday nachträglich.

RTW? Was ernstes? Hoffe nicht!

6% auf alles?


----------



## Micro767 (16. Juli 2013)

Wird morgen gefahren ?

Wenn nicht radle ich ins Büro ...


----------



## Perga (16. Juli 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wird morgen gefahren ?



OA hat was angedeutet mit Mittwoch , bei mir wäre Mittoch auch


----------



## open-air (16. Juli 2013)

Jep, morgen ist Mittwoch
17:30<=>18:00
Den See machen wir uns selber.
Das sind zwei Gründe nicht zu lange an einem Platz stehen zu bleiben.
1. Mücken
2. Wir saufen ab.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Juli 2013)

?????

Den See machst du dir selber? Wo denn? 

Mücken sind am See nicht zu viele. 

Wir saufen ab: da sprichst du nicht für mich!


----------



## Heiko1860 (16. Juli 2013)

2 te Ausfahrt von Gronau -> Bensheim -> Auerbach -> Melibokus - >Auerbach -> Bensheim - > Gronau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (16. Juli 2013)

Morgen komm ich direkt nach Fehle oder zu OA


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juli 2013)

Willkommen Heiko: was willst du uns sagen? Zumindest bist du jetzt im richtigen Forum: bei Facebook is halt nix los mit Radeln im vorderen Odenwald...


----------



## Heiko1860 (17. Juli 2013)

Danke Lars........hatte kein tieferen Sinn......ausser den ersten Versuch, hier ein bild und Text zu posten ;-) hat funktioniert 

Grüße an alle


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juli 2013)

Willkommen Heiko Ich hoffe aber, dass die rosa Schuhe von deiner Begleitung stammen und nicht von dir.... 

 @meik
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a50074/powerled-evo-pro-x-set.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2013)

Warum kein China Böller alla DX ?


----------



## Heiko1860 (17. Juli 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Willkommen Heiko Ich hoffe aber, dass die rosa Schuhe von deiner Begleitung stammen und nicht von dir....
> 
> @meik
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a50074/powerled-evo-pro-x-set.html
> ...



Hahaha........ Die trage ich nur Sonntags


----------



## Steve-Art (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
habe seit Samstag endlich mein bike aus der Reparatur. Bin Sa. Und gestern erst mal alleine auf den mehlibokus gefahren. Wann ist die nächste Feierabendtour? Gruß der Mannheimer MountainEBiker.


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2013)

Heute !


----------



## Steve-Art (17. Juli 2013)

Hi D.
wann und wo ist treffpunkt? 
Gruß  stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (17. Juli 2013)

vor 18:00 schaff ich es nicht - stressfreier wäre 18:15...


----------



## Steve-Art (17. Juli 2013)

bei mir auch so, gerne  später. Gruß steve


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2013)

*mmh* was mach ich jetzt zwischen Feierabend und 18 Uhr ....... ?


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2013)

Treffpunkt OA oder ?


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (17. Juli 2013)

@Chris 
Danke für den Link. 

Mein Dämpfer ist heute angekommen. 18:00 Uhr werde ich wohl nicht schaffen. Bin auf jeden fall in kürze wieder Einsatzbereit.

Euch viel Spaß
Grüße Meik


----------



## Steve-Art (17. Juli 2013)

wo ist treffpunkt oa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (17. Juli 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> *mmh* was mach ich jetzt zwischen Feierabend und 18 Uhr ....... ?



Rad putzen?  

ja düsst du direkt zu OA von der Arbeit aus?


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2013)

Sobald der Treffpunkt steht, geht es direkt von der Arbeit aus los

Warte nur noch auf die Bestätigung des Treffpunktes OA = OpenAir bzw bei ihm zuhasue vor der Tür


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2013)

Rad war am Sonntag in der Rad - Waschbox in Livigno und ist so sauber wie schon lange nicht mehr.

Vielleicht fahr ich schon mal vor, ich kenn ja euren Weg nach oben, den würd ich dann halt ab Auerbacher runter fahren sollte es zeitlich nicht ganz klappen


----------



## Perga (17. Juli 2013)

Ich muss schon früher als üblich hier raus, wenn ich 18:00 schaffen will.  Werde ich aber machen, sitzen die Leute hier halt ohne Klimaanlage da (ich bin der der den Dynamo für den Strom mit den Pedalen am laufen hält) alles wegen Dir !


----------



## Steve-Art (17. Juli 2013)

gebt ihr mir den treffpunkt bitte fürs navi. Danke. Gerne auch aufs handi per sms.


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2013)

Nur damit ich nicht noch mehr am Boden zerstört bin weil du mich sonst in Grund und Boden fahren würdest ...


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2013)

Hab gerade den OA via SMS am Handy ...


----------



## Steve-Art (17. Juli 2013)

0172-1076649


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2013)

PN ist raus

und ich mach Feierabend


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2013)

Und ne SMS auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2013)

Bin unterwegs aber noch was einkaufen


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juli 2013)

Mein Kratzer nässt ganz schön, hat aber z.G. nur eine etwas tiefere Stelle, der Rest ist wirklich nur ein Kratzer.

Unangenhem aber auch nicht mehr


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Juli 2013)

Was für ein Kratzer``?? Abgeflogen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juli 2013)

Jep ! 
Dachte ich komm doch vom Fahrtechnik Camp und kann jetzt fahren und auf alle Fälle kann ich jetzt schnell fahren.

Etwas zu viel Reifen Druck vorne und hinten mit kombination staubtrocken und schwups lag ich* lachend *5 Meter nach beginn des Trails auch schon im Staub. Hab mir nur mit dem Pedal etwas den rechten Knöchel auf geschürft, so durch das Blut und Schweiz mach mehr aus als es ist


----------



## Heiko1860 (18. Juli 2013)

Aahhh.....  Is im er unangenehm sowas ð³


----------



## Perga (18. Juli 2013)

Die Stelle ist schon witzig  dass glaubt dir niemand der es nicht gesehen hat. 

  War aber trotzdem sehr angenehm im Wald, hatte ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt. 

  Und OA konnte seinen Begleiter bergauf diesmal nicht abhängen.


----------



## Steve-Art (18. Juli 2013)

das war eine schöne tour gestern u. Vorgestern. Pausiere heute. Eventuell morgen wieder. Gruß steve.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. Juli 2013)

Leute gibt's, haben sie nicht die Tage am Toten Mann meine Hühnerleiter denn Stein runter abgesägt!!Ohne Worte.


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2013)

Für heute 17 Uhr schaut es bei mir noch ganz gut aus, Carbon statt Kondition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Juli 2013)

Na, hast du dir endl. doch ein RR gekauft... wurde aber auch Zeit

 @SRX-Prinz
Wie. was zerstärt?? hattest du da wieder was aufgebaut`?? War schon lange nicht mehr in der Ecke.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2013)

nee, niemals ! Mein 29´er ist aus Carbon


----------



## Perga (19. Juli 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Für heute 17 Uhr schaut es bei mir noch ganz gut aus, Carbon statt Kondition



17:00 ist super  -Freitags schaff ich das.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juli 2013)

Ihr habt's gut, ich muss dann schon wieder an den See: Falls morgen einer Lust auf See hat, vor dem Grillen: Wie immer am selben Platz. Ich darf morgen arbeiten und zwar so gegen 13:00 Uhr Sonst wäre ich doch glatt mal wieder ne Runde gefahren...

Viel Spaß


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juli 2013)

Hi für morgen 11 Personen, Stand heute morgen 11:00 Uhr. Eventuell noch + 2 Damen!


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2013)

HI !? Machen wir hier schon Verabredungen für´s Fitness Studio ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Juli 2013)

Solange 2 extra Damen kommen...... passt´s doch


----------



## Steve-Art (19. Juli 2013)

fährt heute jemand? Könnte auch so ab 17uhr.gruß steve


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2013)

Perga und ich wollen um 17 Uhr las, Treffpunkt noch unklar 
Heute mehr Touren also ohne Schützer ...


----------



## Steve-Art (19. Juli 2013)

bin gerne dabei. Gebt ihr mir den treffpunkt fürs navi. Gruß steve


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2013)

Perga du hast die Qual der Wahl, wir kommen ja eh mit dem Auto


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juli 2013)

Hi, hieß heute Hi, HI in groß ist hot Iron: du kennst dn morgen?

Wer bringt ansonsten die 2 Damen mit? Wenn die zwei nicht kommen? Mr Nice? Eine kennst du ja


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. Juli 2013)

@_Mr.Nice_. Ich meinte die Hühnerleiter am steindrop. Mein Werkzeug haben sie auch einfach benutzt und liegen gelassen! Bin mal bespannt wer das war


----------



## Perga (19. Juli 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Perga du hast die Qual der Wahl, wir kommen ja eh mit dem Auto



Da es dann min. zwei Autos sind, schlag ich mal den Parkplatz vom: 

http://www.bestwestern.de/hotels/Bensheim/BEST-WESTERN-Parkhotel-Krone

vor. 
Kommt man glaub ich momentan nur aus Richtung Bensheim kommend drauf. 

Da können wir "zur not" am Schluss ein Getränk zu uns nehmen.


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2013)

den vom Hotel oder den vom Lidl ?


----------



## Perga (19. Juli 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> den vom Hotel oder den vom Lidl ?



k.a. ob der vom Lidl nach 20:00 Uhr geschlossen wird...
Ich hätte den hinter dem Hotel gnommen, wo auch der Minigolf ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2013)

Lidl ist offen und kann nicht geschloßen werden aber der hinter dem Hotel leigt ja schön im Schatten


----------



## Steve-Art (19. Juli 2013)

kroneparkplatz ist ok. Gegen 17uhr? Gruß steve


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2013)

Jep 17 Uhr


----------



## Perga (19. Juli 2013)

Steve-Art schrieb:


> kroneparkplatz ist ok. Gegen 17uhr? Gruß steve


----------



## Steve-Art (19. Juli 2013)

ok, bis nachher. Gruß Steve


----------



## open-air (19. Juli 2013)

Na toll
Ich hab Stress und komme gestern nicht zum Radeln erst 19:00 raus.
Noch besser heute, 17:00 is nicht den ratet mal wo ich noch bin ..... genau Wollte seit 15:00 und will jetzt hier raaaauuuuusss.:kotz:

Schöne Tour 

Was ist mit morgen? 


Gruß

open-air


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2013)

41 km knappe 1200hm inkl einer Wanderung


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2013)

3 August geht es nach Miltenberg auf die Runde 

Haben Perga und ich gerade festgelegt


----------



## Steve-Art (19. Juli 2013)

wanderung? Das war einmal amazonas dschungel!! (lol) schön wars und der akku hat auch gehalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. Juli 2013)

Kommenden Samstag weißer Stein !

11:30 ab Viernheim


----------



## Micro767 (22. Juli 2013)

meine Zusammenfassung:

heute: Termine
morgen: ?
Mittwoch und Donnerstag: Termine
Freitag: ?
Samstag: 11:30 ab Viernheim auf den weissen Stein, Abends Termin 
Sonntag: ?
Mo-Do: sehr unwarscheinlich da ich lang Arbeiten muss ...
Freitag: ?
Samstag 03.08 Abfahrt nach Miltenberg um 11 Uhr


----------



## Perga (22. Juli 2013)

Dienstag wäre ok. Ev fahr ich aber mit dem leichten MTB und Nussschale - mal sehen wie heiß es wird...
Samstag geht klar  - brauch nur TP an der Bergstraße!?


----------



## Micro767 (22. Juli 2013)

TP Anfrage läuft


----------



## Micro767 (22. Juli 2013)

Ab wieviel Uhr könntest Du Morgen frühstens ?


----------



## Perga (22. Juli 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Uhr könntest Du Morgen frühstens ?



18:00 - früher ist eh zu heiß, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. Juli 2013)

Muss halt immer schauen wie schliesse ich die Lücke zwischen Feierabend und Tourbeginn, wegen der hin und her fahrerei mit dem Auto ...


----------



## open-air (22. Juli 2013)

18:00 ist ok.
Oder wollt ihr jetzt Touren statt Runden fahren.
Werde ich mir wohl doch noch einen CC-Racer besorgen müssen


----------



## Perga (22. Juli 2013)

naja, bei der Hitze macht  FF und schweres Rad ja doppelt zu schaffen - mir zumindest.


----------



## Perga (22. Juli 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> ...
> Werde ich mir wohl doch noch einen CC-Racer besorgen müssen



noch einen???


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2013)

Schweres Rad? Hast du ein neues? 

Der Radel Schwänzer. 

Wenn es dir zu warm wird: am See habe ich ein leichtes Brett und leicht oder gar nicht bekleidete Mädels  Einen Helm braucht es auch nicht!


----------



## Perga (22. Juli 2013)

*g* - ev zieh ich zum Feierabend auch mal das in Betracht, auch wenn es nicht meins ist, aber bei >30Grad mal kurz ins Wasser...hmm


----------



## Micro767 (22. Juli 2013)

ich bin diese Woche raus, da ich diese statt nächste Woche langen Dienst habe ...

*grml*


----------



## open-air (22. Juli 2013)

Gut, das ich heute laufrn war 
15km ich konnts kaum glauben


----------



## Perga (22. Juli 2013)

eh?? hast du Urlaub?


----------



## open-air (22. Juli 2013)

ne, verputzen, streichen, elk, material bestellen.
Ich wollte heute mal was vernünftiges arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Gut, das ich heute laufrn war
> 15km ich konnts kaum glauben





Was ist denn laufrn? Laufen? Wann denn?


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juli 2013)

Er meinte bei den Termperaturen wohl "auslaufen".... 

Geht heute Abend jemand fahren??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (23. Juli 2013)

Ich bin wieder einsatzbereit. 
Würde heute Abend gerne eine Runde drehen.

Grüße Meik


----------



## Perga (23. Juli 2013)

wir hatten ja auch etwas von 18:00 heute festgehalten - von mir aus auch gerne bissel später, da Micro ja diese Woche raus ist.
k.A. wie das zeitlich bei Euch klappt. OA war ja auch für heute...?!


----------



## Steve-Art (23. Juli 2013)

Kann heute Abend auch. Bin ab 18uhr bereit. Gruß steve


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juli 2013)

Ich muss mal schauen.... würde mich dann ggf. anschließen bzw. hinterher fahren.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (23. Juli 2013)

so, nun aber:

18:30 Eisdiele Auerbach 

(Steve, das ist gegenüber dem Parhotel Krone - haste das letzte mal schon bemerkt. Am besten parkste wieder auf dem gleichen Parkplatz)


----------



## Steve-Art (23. Juli 2013)

eisdiele 18.30uhr klappt. Bin um 15.30uhr erst im spessart losgekommen. Die strecke nach mannheim war zum glück frei. Bis nachher . Gruß steve


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juli 2013)

Sorry, hab`s nicht mehr geschafft...  Wie war Eure Runde gewesen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (24. Juli 2013)

war super - im Wald war die Temperatur sehr viel angenehmer als erwartet. 
Beim zweiten mal hätten wir aber schon Licht benötigt. 
Und trotz Regen am Meli gestern, leider alles sehr trocken.


----------



## Steve-Art (24. Juli 2013)

war sehr schön gestern. Gehe heute Abend protectoren shoppen.. Gruß steve


----------



## Perga (24. Juli 2013)

da wir's ja von Lampen hatten:

gibt auch in DE billige Shops für (wenn's bei dx.com zu lange dauert):

http://www.meinpaket.de/de/zubehoer-fahrrad/8796111470734/


----------



## Steve-Art (25. Juli 2013)

am ende unserer tour am dienstag hatte am vorderrad ja etwas geschliffen. Habe gestern herausgefunden, dass die vordere bremsscheibe heftig krumm ist. War wohl doch eine zu heiße abfahrt. Habe gestern die steckachse ums verrecken nicht rausbekommen. Bringe heute das ganze bike in die werkstatt. Einen schönen tag wünscht euch steve


----------



## Steve-Art (25. Juli 2013)

habe gestern abend schöne knie, schienbein und ellenbogenprotektoren gekauft. Gruß steve


----------



## Micro767 (25. Juli 2013)

Schön müssen sie aber nicht sein, nur gut und kompfortable


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (25. Juli 2013)

Ach so, dann hätte ich ja auf das "Spongebob Schwammkopf Design", verzichten können.(LoL) Gruß steve


----------



## open-air (25. Juli 2013)

Sa. ?
Wo, wann?


----------



## Micro767 (25. Juli 2013)

11:30 bei André


----------



## Steve-Art (25. Juli 2013)

Habe mein Bike heute in der Werkstatt abgegeben. 
Lasse vorne an der krummen Bremsscheibe gleich 
von 180mm auf 200mm aufrüsten. 
Leider wird das Bike erst am Sa. gegen 17 Uhr fertig. 
Bin also am Sa. leider raus. 
Gruß Steve


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2013)

Am Samstag wäre ich eventuell bei ner frühen Runde mit am Start. 9:30 beim OA?


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Juli 2013)

Samstag läuft. Abfahrt 5.00 Uhr Richtung Alpen 
Endl. wieder richtige Berge

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juli 2013)

Wie richtige Berge: nix geht über den Melibokus.

Viel Spass euch dreien und kommt gesund zurück. Da hätte man euch ja fast mal besuchen können. Martina hätte sich bestimmt gefreut...

Was ist mit morgen? Muss aber noch schauen,was die Grill-Brandblase macht...


----------



## Perga (26. Juli 2013)

jo, dann viel Spaß um Urlaub. 

Also ich fahr SA WS um 11:30. 
9:30Uhr wäre eh ungöttlich


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juli 2013)

als Gott hat man da keine Probleme: ich wache bestimmt eh wieder um 7 auf, ist ja Wochenende. Dann bin ich um 11:30 schon fast wieder fertig.


----------



## open-air (26. Juli 2013)

Moin,

Ich bin dann mal unchristlich
9:30 ist es noch schön kühl und ich habe noch Arbeiten an meinem Hobby zu erledigen.

WS dann beim nächsten Mal wieder.

Heute noch einer bei ner Runde dabei?

 @_Mr. Nice_,
schönen Urlaub Euch dreien. Grüßt mir die Berge.

Gruß
open air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juli 2013)

Unchristlich? Im kühleren zu fahren? Ich denke das ist doch sehr christlich, nicht bei 35° zu radeln...

Morgen 9:30 beim OA  Mal sehen, ob ich nach der langen Pause noch den berg hochkomme. OA wird mich bestimmt quälen!


----------



## Perga (26. Juli 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ...OA wird mich bestimmt quälen!



Oh, sicher - nach dem Steve bergauf neben ihm gefahren ist, hat er sowieso keinen bezug mehr zu "locker bergauf"... Viel Spaß


----------



## open-air (26. Juli 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> Oh, sicher - nach dem Steve bergauf neben ihm gefahren ist, hat er sowieso keinen bezug mehr zu "locker bergauf"... Viel Spaß





Ich habe eben meinen Oberschenkelumfang kontrolliert.
Ergebnis:
Um den [FONT="]Lorbeeren [/FONT]gerecht werden zu wollen muß ich trainieren.
Ergo... Perga, es geht heute erst Waldschlößchen dann die Fliegerschneise hoch ...)

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Perga (26. Juli 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Ergo... Perga, es geht heute erst Waldschlößchen dann die Fliegerschneise hoch ...



is klar  - min 30 Grad und da hoch :kotz: 
Dann nehm ich das CC ...


----------



## open-air (26. Juli 2013)

Licht!

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BM9VH14/?smid=A2XW1R8G26C2W1&tag=preisvergleich-idealode-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B00BM9VH14&childASIN=B00BM9VH14&ascsubtag=pHBaCGWQalHstG2leVXkYA#productDescription"]CM3 LED Scheinwerfer , 4800 lumen, 4x CREE XM-L T6 Fahrradlampe, inkl. 6400 mah Akku, CM3-LED-013: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Perga (26. Juli 2013)

funzt nedd.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BM9VH14/ref=s9_simh_se_p200_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=auto-no-results-center-1&pf_rd_r=ECC8DB3053324CCC944F&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_p=468421093&pf_rd_i=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.meinpaket.de%2Fde%2F~cm3-computer-ohg%2F8796111470734-402194812%2FZubeh%25C3%25B6r%2520Fahrrad4800-lumen-4x-cree-xm-l-t6-led-scheinwerfer-fahrradlampe-akku%2Fhighlights.html"]http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BM9VH14/ref=s9_simh_se_p200_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=auto-no-results-center-1&pf_rd_r=ECC8DB3053324CCC944F&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_p=468421093&pf_rd_i=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.meinpaket.de%2Fde%2F~cm3-computer-ohg%2F8796111470734-402194812%2FZubeh%25C3%25B6r%2520Fahrrad4800-lumen-4x-cree-xm-l-t6-led-scheinwerfer-fahrradlampe-akku%2Fhighlights.html[/ame]


----------



## open-air (26. Juli 2013)

genau der sollte es sein


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juli 2013)

Ich hab was besseres: Dann kann auch der Perga mit dem Enduro kommen:

http://compare.ebay.de/like/181071698637?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

Strom bringt der Steven mit!


----------



## Perga (26. Juli 2013)

sowas hatte doch letzt bei Meik aus dem Rucksack geschaut ! - hatten uns ja eh schon gewundert warum der so groß und voll ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte besser schon 8:00 Uhr vorgeschlagen Schon fast ne Stunde wach!


----------



## Perga (29. Juli 2013)

Wird wohl gutes bike Wetter diese Woche 

Bei mir wäre bis jetzt Di, Mi und/oder Do möglich.


----------



## open-air (29. Juli 2013)

Äm,
hast Du einen anderen Wetterdienst?
Meiner zeigt bis Mi. Regen.
Ab Do dann wieder hochsommerlich.
Sa. 34°C, wird ne heisse Tour?!

Do. ist gesetzt!

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre Do mit André die GO1 nach der Arbeit


----------



## Perga (29. Juli 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Äm,
> hast Du einen anderen Wetterdienst?
> Meiner zeigt bis Mi. Regen.
> Ab Do dann wieder hochsommerlich.
> Sa. 34°C...



ja ehm, hatte mich auch schon gewundert, da LL ähnlich schlecht vom Wetter sprach.
hab die WeatherPro APP, da sie laut Stiftung Warentest die treffensten Prognosen hat.
Mittwoch 20% regen 25 Grad
Dienstag 45% + 25 Grad
Donnerstag 3% 29Grad

davon bin ich ausgegangen.


----------



## Perga (29. Juli 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> ...
> Sa. 34°C, wird ne heisse Tour?!r



ob es 34 Grad im tiefsten Odenwald werden - mal sehen. bis jetzt war es in der Gegend immer ganz gut auszuhalten, wenn für hier über 30 Grad gemeldet wurden. 
Ok - Donnerstag 
ev fahr ich Dienstag auch ne kleine Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juli 2013)

Was ist wenn es morgen trocken bleibt? Jetzt will ich mal wieder und ihr kneift Heult  doch nicht rum!


----------



## Perga (29. Juli 2013)

??? hast heute wohl die reste getrunken... wer lesen kann...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juli 2013)

??? ja ja ja; was ist den nun konkret?

18:00 Uhr wie gehabt oder muss ich alleine in den Wald?


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juli 2013)

@Perga: OK, wir fahren ja ne normale Runde  Ich lese hier zwar, aber versthe es nicht.

Oki Doki: mit OA telefoniert

Wenn es trocken ist, wird ab 18:00 Uhr gradelt!


----------



## Perga (30. Juli 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken ist, wird ab 18:00 Uhr gradelt!


----------



## Steve-Art (30. Juli 2013)

hi leute, ich könnte 18uhr auch schaffen,gebt ihr den tp noch bekannt. Gruß steve


----------



## traildrums (30. Juli 2013)

Darf ich mitfahren? Bin mit euch noch nie gefahren, bin aber aus Heppenheim und habe viel Zeit.  
Grüße
Johny


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2013)

ich bin heute raus 

aber Donnerstag kann ich z.Z. wohl doch


----------



## Steve-Art (30. Juli 2013)

Bei mir ist es heute doch später geworden.
Evtl. am Do.
Gruß Steve


----------



## Micro767 (31. Juli 2013)

meine Sattelstütze ist zurück bzw die neue unter Kulanz getausche 

d.h. ich werd Donnerstag erst in den Laden fahren, sehr wahrscheinlich reicht es mir dann nicht mehr bis 18 Uhr in Bensheim zu sein ...

Treffpunk am Samstag 11 Uhr Treffpunkt für nach Miltenberg ist wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (31. Juli 2013)

Gibt wohl auch heute wieder ne Runde: ab 18:00 Uhr!


----------



## Micro767 (31. Juli 2013)

Sorry zu kurzfristig für mich


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (31. Juli 2013)

bin auch raus...

Ich beneide euch bei diesen  Traumhaften Temperaturen.

Hab mir leider wieder was eingefangen, dass die Beine schlapp sind. hoffe ich bin bald wieder fit 

Euch viel Spass


----------



## Steve-Art (31. Juli 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> meine Sattelstütze ist zurück bzw die neue unter Kulanz getausche
> 
> d.h. ich werd Donnerstag erst in den Laden fahren, sehr wahrscheinlich reicht es mir dann nicht mehr bis 18 Uhr in Bensheim zu sein ...
> 
> Treffpunk am Samstag 11 Uhr Treffpunkt für nach Miltenberg ist wo ?



treffpunkt am sa. Ist bei mir egal wo. Du nimmst dem perga sein rad im auto mit? Gebt mir den tp einfach durch. Gruß steve


----------



## Steve-Art (31. Juli 2013)

donnerstag sollte gegen. 18 uhr klappen. Tp eisdiele? Gruß steve


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2013)

Rad zu tode repariert 

Schaltwerk Spannfeder gebrochen, muss ja aber eh heute in die Werkstatt ...

Erst nen Platten auf dem 29´er, daher die Dichtmilch an allen Rädern gechecked und nun ...

Samstag: meine Frau fährt mit, d.h. auch wie kommen mit dem Golf und Kupplungsträger ...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2013)

Bist du aus dem Bett gefallen: Will auch endlich mein Rad reparieren. Super Runde gestern, wenn man die Steile Abfahrt öfters fährt, wird es wohl noch besser. Hinterreifen ist auch bestellt: mit Profil geht's dann noch mal so gut...

Viel Spass heute, bin am See


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2013)

Urlaubsvertretung .... viel Arbeit wenig Brot und ich muss ja heute dringend in die Werkstatt

Sonst fahr ich Samstag mit dem HT ...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2013)

Auf Brot kann ich gerne verzichten: Rumpsteak ist doch auch OK!

Du hast ja noch ein paar Ausweichräder, wenn der E-Steve kommt, passt ja das 29er...

Genieße gerade noch ein wenig die Ruhe zu Hause im Homeoffice. Ich fahr dann aber auch noch nach Weinheim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2013)

Wenn ich ein neues Schaltwerk bräuchte, kurz, mittel oder lang ???


----------



## open-air (1. August 2013)

Moin,

Bei:
vorne 3 fach -> hinten lang
vorne 2 fach -> hinten mittel
vorne 1 fach -> hinten reicht kurz


Wegen Sa.
Die Heeresführung streikt -> Hitze, Gewitterwarnung und mit Twingo ohne Klima und zwei Rädern:kotz:
Der  zu liebe, ich fahr mit LarsLipp wieder 1,2,3,... frühe Runden.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2013)

da ich nicht komplett umbauen werde bleibt es bei 3 Fach und lang

Schade ! Das wird Kerstin nicht gefallen, so alleine ohne ein weiteres Mädel ...


----------



## Steve-Art (1. August 2013)

weg. Samstag. Normalerweise sollten in einen vw passt kombi doch 2räder passen. Also kann perga gerne auch bei mir mitfahren. Wer ist denn heute abend dabei? Gruß steve


----------



## Perga (1. August 2013)

Wir können Miltenberg auch auf einen kühleren Samstag schieben? Nur kein Stress...

 @_Steve_Art_: ich hab einen Dachträger - Danke! 

OA bist du heute dabei ?


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2013)

Kann man ....

Will auch mal wieder nach Stromberg ....

Aber immer nur Meli Meli Meli, da muss ich ehrlich sagen das ich am WE gerne mal was anderes fahren würde. Unter der Woche ist ja klar, das für die Besnheimer der Meli das einfachste ist, kein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (1. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Kann man ....



War nur ein Vorschlag. Ich bin dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein neues Schaltwerk bräuchte, kurz, mittel oder lang ???



Hi,

ich denke wenn du richtig schalten kannst reicht kurz, Mittel reicht aber auf jeden Fall. klein klein & groß groß wirst du ja nicht einlegen.

Was sagt denn dein Händler oder bestellst du das irgendwo?

Bei den Schaltwerken stehen ja die zu schaltenden Zähne dann kannst du das ja ausrechnen. Du musst aber nicht das Maximum nehmen, sondern nur was zu schaltest. Siehe:
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Schaltwerks-Typen.htm

Du kannst auch 2 fach rechnen und tauscht demnächst das große gegen einen Bash und das mittlere gegen 36...


----------



## open-air (1. August 2013)

Bin heute dabei

Stromberg würde ich auch gerne mal wieder ..... 
Sch... falsche Autos und es ist Urlaubszeit.....


----------



## Steve-Art (1. August 2013)

wo ist denn der stromberg? Und warum braucht es dafür ein anderes auto? Gruß steve


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2013)

Der Johann Lafer kommt aus Stromberg das sind ca. 100km 

und wir wollen dahin:
http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/


----------



## Steve-Art (1. August 2013)

ich fahre ca.60.000km im jahr, was ist an 100km so schlimm. Biete mich gerne als Fahrer an.brauchen dann nur einen dachträger für die bikes.kosten für den firmenwagen fallen in der regel nicht an. Bis heute abend, treffpunkt ist wo?  Gruß steve


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2013)

Dachträger habe ich, müsste bei Dir auf´s Auto passen und irgendwo hab ich auch noch Radträger für da drauf. 

Aber ob in die alten Dinger unsere MTB´s rein passen ???


----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2013)

hehe: praktisch für den See reicht eine Badehose...

Stromberg wäre auch mal wieder fein, oder doch Beerfelden, aber nur mit neuer Strebe. Wäre doch mal cool, den Steve mit dem E-Bike an den Lift zu hängen.


Viel Spaß euch heute, bin dann wieder am Samstag bereit für ne Runde am "geliebten Meli" nach der Runde gestern habe ich zumindest noch einigen an Potiential auf dem Hometrail.  Aber ein kleiner Ausflug wäre mal was. gerne auch die Pfalz...


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2013)

Berfelden mit nem Schlepplift, die Teile habe ich schon mit den Ski gehaßt ohne Ende

Und extra Sattelstütze tauschen .... neeee


----------



## open-air (1. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Und extra Sattelstütze tauschen .... neeee




Immer noch einfacher als das Auto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2013)

Auto tauschen ist einfacher, kostet aber mehr!  Oder bringt Gewinn!

Kannst deinen MX5 ja gegen ein Shuttle Mobil eintauschen


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Immer noch einfacher als das Auto...



jenach dem wie die Leitung verlegt ist und ob hydraulisch oder via Zug


----------



## Perga (1. August 2013)

Steve-Art schrieb:


> ...treffpunkt ist wo?


Eisdiele oder Parkplatz Hotel? gib bescheid.


----------



## Steve-Art (1. August 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> Eisdiele oder Parkplatz Hotel? gib bescheid.



Parkplatz Hotel ist Ok. Bis gleich Gruß Steve


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2013)

Das Rad ist immer noch im Laden ...

Sattelstütze schaut sehr gut aus und ist bereits montiert, heute folgt der wechsel der Kettenführung von der Dreist auf die Bionicon

und ein neues XT Shadow Schaltwerk wird montiert, leider in silber und nicht in schwarz


----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2013)

Für morgen: 9:00 - 9:30 start in Auerbach! Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm und muss nicht so schwitzen!


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2013)

So wie scheut es Morgen jetzt mit Miltenberg aus ?

Ich sollte mein Rad heute fahrbereit bekommen, meine Frau kommt mit.

Perga & Steve: wo treffen wir uns und fahren wir Autobahn oder über Reichelsheim ?

Kommt sonst noch wer mit ?


----------



## Perga (2. August 2013)

bin dabei, ja.

Steve, wenn es für dich auf dem Weg liegt, nehm ich das Angebot des Radtransportes gerne an?!


----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2013)

Hi,

dann viel Spaß und macht mal ein paar Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2013)

so mein Rad schaut gut aus bis auf eine provisorische Schraube, Alu taugt halt einfach nix


----------



## Steve-Art (2. August 2013)

hallo zusammen, ich komme perga gerne abholen. Gebt mir bitte die Uhrzeit und den treffpunkt durch. Die fahrstrecke ist mir egal, allerdings kann es morgen gut sein die autobahn zu meiden.gruß steve


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2013)

11 Uhr Treffpunkt bestimmt Perga da wir mit d Auto kommen


----------



## Steve-Art (2. August 2013)

OK, Ich bringe ein paar alte Jacken und Kissen mit, die man zwischen die Bikes legen kann.Hier die Adresse vom Rundkurs - Startpunkt fürs Navi:

Gasthaus Schützenhaus, 63897 Miltenberg, Obere Walldürner Straße 82
TeL: 09371-989995

Gruß Steve


----------



## Steve-Art (2. August 2013)

Für die vorfreude
Hier noch mal die Beschreibung:

Der Rundkurs in Miltenberg ist geprägt von der Topographie des engen Maintals.

Steile Berghänge, schroffe Sandsteinformationen und herrliche Ausblicke in das Maintal bestimmen die Strecke, die durchweg im Wald verläuft. Die Runde ist bewusst so gewählt, dass der Mountainbiker sich während der kompletten Befahrung immer an der Bergflanke oberhalb von Miltenberg bewegt. Dadurch ergeben sich immer neue Blickwinkel auf Miltenberg und die Stadt scheint jederzeit greifbar zu sein. Den Biker erwartet eine technisch und konditionell schwere Strecke. 29 km bei 920 Hm sind zu bewältigen. 60% des Rundkurses verlaufen auf befestigten Wegen, meist um die steilen Auffahrten zu meistern. Die restlichen 40% sind Naturwege und Trails. Was das Herz eines ambitionierten Bikers höher schlagen läßt, sind die Abfahrten  steil, schmal, mit Kurven gespickt, vorbei oder über Steinformationen, mit kleinen natürlichen Drops, Anliegern und Brücken schlängeln sich die Trails Richtung Tal. Start- und Ziel der Runde ist der Parkplatz am Schützenhaus oberhalb von Miltenberg. Gleich zu Beginn führt die Strecke auf einem Naturweg, der auch von Wanderern genutzt wird den Berg hinauf Richtung Wenschdorf. Nach dieser kurzen Aufwärmphase folgt gleich ein Highlight. Ein schmaler Trail, Tobistrail, führt bergab entlang des Stephleinsgraben. Dieser Abschnitt sollte nur von geübten Mountainbikern in Angriff genommen werden. Alternativ gibt es hier auf Schotterwegen eine leichte Umfahrung. Unten angekommen geht es in einer engen Kehre wieder steil bergauf bis zur nächsten Wegkreuzung. Im weiteren Verlauf folgt die Route dem Schotterweg bis zur Verbindungsstraße Miltenberg-Wenschdorf, führt dann eine zeitlang parallel zur Straße. Nach der Überquerung der Straße biegt die Strecke in einen Uphilltrail, die Teutonenschneise ein. Wieder wird kurz Kondition gefordert. Nach 500 m geht es entspannter auf Schotter den Sommerberg hinauf. Oben angekommen kreuzt der Weg kurz nach dem Parkplatz Seboldsruhe den bisherigen Verlauf der Strecke und den Limes. Hier lassen sich kurze Abstecher zu Resten römischer Wachtürme unternehmen. Weiter geht es auf einem befestigten Weg ohne nennenswerte Höhenunterschiede vorbei an alten Steinbrüchen und der Haagsaussicht mit Blick auf das Maintal und den Spessart. Nach knapp 2 km wird es wieder spannend. Ein kurzer Trail, der Funtrack sorgt für gute Laune. Kleine Anlieger, kurz aufeinander folgende Wellen und ein Slalomparcour zwischen Bäumen machen diesen Bereich zur Spielwiese für Biker. Weiter geht es auf Naturwegen und Pfaden bis zum Quellentrail. Der Trail führt teilweise in engen Serpentinen, über Felsplatten und Wurzelstücke stetig bergab. Am Ottostein angekommen geht es nach kurzer Verschnaufpause und herrlichem Blick vom Miltenberger Schloßberg aus auf die Burg, die Stadt und den Main, auf teilweise Natur- und befestigten Wegen bergauf. Ein kurzer serpentinenartiger Trail durch das Akazienwäldchen unterbricht das Pedalieren nach oben. Auf 452 Meter Höhe angekommen kreuzt die Runde den Ringwall, eine ehemalige Keltenanlage und führt zum Keltensteig. Noch steiler, schroffer und waghalsiger wie der Quellentrail präsentiert sich dieser Downhill. Dem Biker wird auch hier wieder wie schon beim Tobistrail und dem Quellentrail technisch viel abverlangt. Nun folgt der letzte Anstieg auf befestigten Wegen um den letzten Trail, den Jägersteig zu erreichen. Die Abfahrt auf dem Jägersteig, einem alten Pfad, der auch von Wanderern genutzt wird führt die Tour wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## Perga (3. August 2013)

@Micro767 was für ein Rad nimmst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2013)

301 inkl Soft - Schoner


----------



## Perga (3. August 2013)

MTB-Miltenberg? wow , das will ich auch! 
echt fedd, was die da in den Wald gezimmert haben!
Respekt! 
Da müssen wir wieder hin!


----------



## LarsLipp (3. August 2013)

OK, Bilder? Eventuell darfst du ja mal auch in dieser Gegend. 

Auch bei uns war es mal wieder ne schöne Hometrail Tour...


----------



## Perga (3. August 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Auch bei uns war es mal wieder ne schöne Hometrail Tour...



da es morgen ja nicht ganz so heiß werden soll, würde ich 11:00uhr vorschlagen?


----------



## LarsLipp (3. August 2013)

Ich geh um 10 in HI und dann eventuell an den See. Danach zu Muttern auf den Geburtstag... Da wird es nix mit radeln. Waren heute aber brav 3 mal oben. Erst Martin dann Meik getroffen.. Und nen "neuen"

Die letzte Tour waren 3 Tee's unterwegs s m & l


----------



## Micro767 (4. August 2013)

Bilder von den Trails gibt es keine von uns, da hatte keiner Zeit und Lust anzuhalten für Fotos.

Es ist definitiv anspruchsvoller als Stromberg aber halt auch ein Rundkurs und nict rauf runter rauf runter, wobei man natürlich schauen könnte wie man vom Ende der Trails am einfachsten und schnellsten wieder an den Anfang kommt.

Wir hatten die Soft-Schoner dabei haben sie aber nicht wirklich angezogen, für mich und Perga war alles fahrbar, wobei wir natürlich jetzt beim ersten mal langsam gemacht haben  und meist auch die einfachere Variante wählten. Aber das wird sich beim mehrfachen fahren natürlich ändern. Auch klar, wenn ich schneller fahren möchte definitiv nicht ohne Schützer ! ! !


----------



## Perga (4. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wir hatten die Soft-Schoner dabei haben sie aber nicht wirklich angezogen, für mich und Perga war alles fahrbar, wobei wir natürlich jetzt beim ersten mal langsam gemacht haben  und meist auch die einfachere Variante wählten. Aber das wird sich beim mehrfachen fahren natürlich ändern. Auch klar, wenn ich schneller fahren möchte definitiv nicht ohne Schützer ! ! !



jo, umfahren haben wir aber lediglich die meisten Sprungmöglichkeiten, da sind wir immer links bzw rechts drann vorbei. Bei der Hitze und der neuen Strecke,  wollte keiner etwas riskieren.


----------



## Micro767 (4. August 2013)

Sonntag den 11'ten weißer Stein 

Das Wochenende 24 - 25 noch mal Miltenberg oder Stromberg


----------



## Perga (4. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Sonntag den 11'ten weißer Stein
> 
> Das Wochenende 24 - 25 noch mal Miltenberg oder Stromberg


 hab's mal eingetragen!


----------



## Micro767 (5. August 2013)

geht Morgen was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (5. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> geht Morgen was ?



von mir aus gerne. Nur wird es bei mir vor 18:00 nix. Ev kann ich Mi + Do früher - kann ich aber erst am Mi genau sagen.


----------



## Micro767 (5. August 2013)

Mittwoch kann ich nicht, Do fahr ich hier um kurz nach 15 Uhr ne Runde ab Weinheim


----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2013)

Ja, Regen Falls es trocken bleibt könnte ich mir bei entsprechenden Temperaturen ne Runde vorstellen. Mittwoch sieht besser aus...


----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2013)

Wie schaut es heute mit ner Biergarten Session aus`? Ich will an den See und habe danach bestimmt Hunger.

Jemand mit am Start?

http://www.back-und-brauhaus.de/


----------



## Micro767 (5. August 2013)

Morgen 18 Uhr bin ich stand jetzt dabei


----------



## Perga (5. August 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wie schaut es heute mit ner Biergarten Session  aus`? Ich will an den See und habe danach bestimmt Hunger.
> 
> Jemand mit am Start?
> 
> http://www.back-und-brauhaus.de/



können wir auch machen...ist ganz nett da. Haben die auch einen Biergarten? War bis jetzt nur drinne. Nehm ich das Crossbike - is ja flach dorthin.


----------



## Perga (5. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Morgen 18 Uhr bin ich stand jetzt dabei



 sind wir schon zwei


----------



## Micro767 (5. August 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> können wir auch machen...ist ganz nett da. Haben die auch einen Biergarten? War bis jetzt nur drinne. Nehm ich das Crossbike - is ja flach dorthin.



Lt. meiner Frau gibts nen Biergarten und wir wären so gegen 19 Uhr +/- 15 Minuten mit den Rädern dort


----------



## open-air (5. August 2013)

Wir 2 sind dabei. @Perga, kommste vorbei, fahren wir zusammen?

Morgen wenn's trocken ist 18:00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (5. August 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> ... fahren wir zusammen?



ist 18:45 bei euch OK?


----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2013)

Klingt schon mal gut. Mail wegen Tourenplanung unterwegs.

8 Personen ab 19:00 Uhr auf meinen Namen! Falls die Lambada's früher da sind!


----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2013)

Schaut doch gut aus für heute:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=096460&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2013)

Denke auch es sollte passen, wenn es sich nicht plötzlich ändert: Start 18 Uhr beim OA?

17:45 bei mir?

Außer es wird doch massiv über 30°, dann bin ich raus. Schaffe es aber vielleicht vorher noch an den See


----------



## rmfausi (6. August 2013)

Was habt ihr am Samstag geplant? Ich würde gerne mal wieder einfach zum fahren vorbeikommen. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2013)

Ich denke wir fahren ne Runde, eher früher als später. 9:30 in Auerbach, etwas früher bei mir???

Ansonsten: wie schaut es heute aus? Keiner gemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2013)

Doch wir haben doch gestern alle zugesagt, nur Du warst der mit nem ? *lol*

Ich schau das ich 17:45 bei dir bin


----------



## Perga (6. August 2013)

bin um 18:00 bei OA


----------



## open-air (6. August 2013)

Jo, nach 6 oder ich weiß nicht  ..... *lol*

Ich komme auch , 18:00 OA


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2013)

Dich brauchen wir erst ab 20:30 

Aber wenn du brav bist, nehmen wir dich mit Aber ess nicht wieder so viel von deinem Rennbrot


----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2013)

Brauchen wir Licht ?


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2013)

Nee, es geht auch ohne Joachim. 

Pack lieber mal ein, kann schon trübe werden auf dem Rückweg nach F...


----------



## open-air (6. August 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Dich brauchen wir erst ab 20:30



Bööööse 



Micro767 schrieb:


> Brauchen wir Licht ?



Eher eine Regenjacke.


----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2013)

hier wird es auch immer dunkler


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2013)

Bin ab und an mal Böse: wenn es regnet trinken wir früher


Im Moment sieht es eher nach NIX Radeln aus.

Noch sitze ich auf der Terasse, mache mit aber schon mal den Weg frei. So kann ich noch ein wenig weiter schaffen. Eventuell halt morgen, schauen wir mal so gegen 17:00 Uhr...

Donnerstag ist : http://www.wakeboarding-mannheim.de/ Wakeboarder only angesagt! Wetter wird ja nicht so gut, dann kann man auch am See mal ne Runde drehen. Eva und Philipp sind mit am Start.

Noch dunkler...


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2013)

Brutaler Wind und Staubwolken ziehen hier hinten rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2013)

Hier in Weinheim auch brutale Windböen  noch kein Regen


----------



## open-air (6. August 2013)

Hier stürmt es und regnen tut's auch, ich könnte Licht gebrauchen

Sonne und trocken in T-2h


----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2013)

Lt. meiner Frau geht in Mannheim gerade die Welt unter.

Hier in Weinheim wurde gerade auf dem Werksgelände die Strassenbeleuchtung eingeschaltet so dunkelt ist es inzwischen

Und es regnet jetzt und zwar richtig plus die Windböen ....


----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Hier stürmt es und regen, ich könnte Licht gebrauchen
> 
> Sonne und trocken in T-2h



wo bist Du zuhause oder noch auf der Arbeit ?


----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2013)

@steve

Hast Du wirklich Muskelkater vom Samstag bekommen ?


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2013)

Ich glaub der Regen fängt jetzt erst an. Wind ist fast weg, nur noch 100 km/h...


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. August 2013)

Dunkel?? Hier in Benshiem geht die Welt unter..... und die Autos fahren mit Licht durch die Gegend 


Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (6. August 2013)

Noch auf der Arbeit, wollte eigentlich gerade gehen.
So komme ich nicht an mein Auto.
Hier geht eben die Welt unter, ist es noch Tag?:kotz:
Da ist ein Lichtpunkt


----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2013)

Will ich zum Auto, spring ich einach in die Weschnitz und laß mich treiben, denn zu Fuß bleib ich auch nicht trockener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (6. August 2013)

Es donnert und blitzt und die Bäume die wiegen sich nicht, die liegen quer.


----------



## Perga (6. August 2013)

soo, dann pack ich auch mal zusammen und fahr mit dem Aufzug in die Tiefgarage. 

obwohl - in 30 min ist das hier sicher rum.


----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2013)

ich warte mal noch 15 Minuten ab .....


----------



## open-air (6. August 2013)

Da hinten wird es heller!
@ LarsLipp, was sagt der Himmel über F..?


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2013)

Wieder hell, aber Nass?


----------



## Perga (6. August 2013)

wenn wir auf morgen, bzw Donnerstag ( Mittwoch kann ich zu 80% nicht) - sag an. mir egal?
glaube aber das wird wieder sonnig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (6. August 2013)

Morgen passt bei mir evtl. 

Donnerstag sollte allerdings auf jeden Fall klappen.

Ps: Was ein Wetter heute, bin halb auf der Autobahn abgesoffen!

Gruß Steve


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2013)

Wart ihr fahren? Für morgen sieht es ja auch schon nach weniger REgen aus. Warten wir mal ab!


----------



## Perga (7. August 2013)

yepp, einmal Meli. einmal Fürstenlager. Geregnet hat es nur noch von den Bäumen. Dafür war es angenehm kühl.


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. August 2013)

Was geht aktuell im Fürstenlager``?? Ist der TM bis zur Marmorit frei??

 @LarsLipp
Die Nussecken sind der Hammer!!! Man, man, man.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (7. August 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Was geht aktuell im Fürstenlager``?? ...



 k.A. wie man den Trial nennt. OA hat ihn mir gezeigt, bin dort zum ersten Mal runter. Ist oberhalb von dem Restaurant. Man muss nicht langweilig durch das Fürstenlager rollen. Schöner Trial !   Dann andere Seite hoch und Kirche Treppen runter.


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. August 2013)

Trial oder TRAIL?? 

Ich denke, dann seit ihr am "Verlies" vorbei. Ist unten raus auch schon gut steil, richtig??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2013)

Wie schaut es denn heute aus? Im Moment ja recht Nett. Wäre nicht abgeneigt, ab 18:00 Uhr ne Runde zu rollen!


----------



## Perga (7. August 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Trial oder TRAIL??



Samsung Handy...




Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ich denke, dann seit ihr am "Verlies" vorbei. Ist unten raus auch schon gut steil, richtig??



könnte sein, hat schon was von steil.


----------



## LarsLipp (8. August 2013)

Morgen wird es ja vielleicht wieder was! Schauen wir mal.

Schaffen wir einen Start vor 18:00 Uhr? 17? 17:30?


----------



## Perga (8. August 2013)

Freitags gehts bei mir ab 17:00 - np !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2013)

Wie bekommen morgen um 17:30 Besuch ....

Sonntag 12 Uhr in Schriesheim am Faß - WS - Ziegelhausen - WS - Schriesheim


----------



## rmfausi (8. August 2013)

Eine schöne Feierabendtour fahrt ihr am Sonntag, kann leider nicht mit. 

Wo und wann wird am Sa. Treffpunkt sein? Mit  Oly Turm? War da schon lange nicht mehr.  Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## LarsLipp (8. August 2013)

Samstag Treffpunkt bei mir oder in Auerbach. Bei mir Abfahrt - 15 Minuten.

Klar können wir mal wieder an den Ohly Turm fahren. War da auch schon ewig nicht mehr. Wir fahren ja echt nur noch Meli hoch und runter... 

Samstag geht's ab 9:30 los, bei mir dann um 9:15...

Sonntag hab ich noch keinen Plan ob ich fahre oder nicht. Hängt vom Wetter ab!


----------



## Steve-Art (8. August 2013)

fährt heute jemand am meli? Gruß steve


----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2013)

Samstag ist mir zu früh und da ich eh nicht weiß wie spät es Freitag wird ....


----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2013)

ich nicht


----------



## open-air (8. August 2013)

Jep nu aber.

Hi,

heute wird es mir zu spät und ist zu nass.

Morgen Fr. 17:30 sollte klappen.
Sa. auch gerne um 9:30, sollte dann aber mal 
vor 15:00 zu Hause sein
So. hängt von Weib, Haus, Wetter und Gemütslage ab.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (8. August 2013)

und deinem Weibe


----------



## Steve-Art (8. August 2013)

Hier ein paar You Tube Links zu den gefahrenen

Trails in Miltenberg.

Viel Spass !


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqpcHjmD6qc"]Go Pro Flow Trail Miltenberg 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9QJbpzElbc"]Racing the Trails - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdQvxm94r0Y"]Tobis Trail bei Schnee - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh33m3gAe7Y"]TobisTrail - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdoFPxs3L9E"]Kleine Runde (Miltenberg) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (8. August 2013)

Dann bis Samstag bei dir um 9.15Uhr. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## LarsLipp (9. August 2013)

Moin, 

wurde aus BW angeschrieben und er hat mich gebeten das hier zu Posten. 
@RM: Kannst du ja auch weiter in BW verteilen. Gilt ntürlich auch für die anderen!

MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz gewehrt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Wald bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich möglichst viele Biker aller Disziplinen für das Thema engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook -> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
DIMB Homepage -> http://www.dimb.de/
Thread hier im Forum -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...626462&page=17


----------



## Steve-Art (9. August 2013)

wer fährt heute? Kann ab ca. 17 uhr.


----------



## Micro767 (9. August 2013)

nö, erst Sonntag wieder


----------



## Perga (9. August 2013)

Steve-Art schrieb:


> wer fährt heute? Kann ab ca. 17 uhr.



steht doch oben.  Bis jetzt hätten LL, OA und ich heute zeit. Müssen wir nur den TP etc wählen...


----------



## Steve-Art (9. August 2013)

gebt mir bitte den tp durch. Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (9. August 2013)

Na wollen hoffen, dass es nicht regnet
Sieht schon wieder recht dunkel aus.

Wir sind zu viert ?!
TP: OA


----------



## LarsLipp (9. August 2013)

Da sind wir nun 4: Bin mit am Start!


----------



## Perga (9. August 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> TP: OA



OK - 17:00:00 oder 17:30:00 ?


----------



## Steve-Art (9. August 2013)

komme um 17.15uhr zu oa. Ok?


----------



## Perga (9. August 2013)

eben gesehen - oben steht 17:30!


----------



## Micro767 (12. August 2013)

Mo, Di, Mi kann ich nicht 

Donnerstag 18 Uhr wo ?


----------



## LarsLipp (12. August 2013)

Donnerstag wohl wieder 19:00 Uhr in Mannheim. Wakeboarder only. Kann frühestens am Mittwoch fahren. Wurde gerade geimpft...


----------



## LarsLipp (13. August 2013)

Hi,

so: Mittwoch bin ich wieder am Start. Frisch geimpft. Sollte mit 2 Tagen doch passen. Fahre halt langsam... RM ist ja nicht mit dabei, Mr Nice kann auch nicht... 

Freitag und Samstag sieht gut aus: Sonntag bin ich raus. Darum eher Konzentration auf Fr-Sa.

Morgen 18:00 Uhr wie gehabt? OA?


----------



## rmfausi (13. August 2013)

So ein Ärger am Mittwoch kann ich nicht. Ich wäre auch gerne langsam mitgefahren. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (13. August 2013)

endlich nimmt jemand auf mich Rücksicht und ich kann nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. August 2013)

Muss ja Wie schautes dann am Freitag aus? Da können wir wieder schneller fahren...


----------



## Micro767 (13. August 2013)

Ne ich kann nur Do und hoffentlich Sa & So


----------



## Perga (13. August 2013)

Mittwoch,  Freitag und min 1 Tag am WE geht allemal.


----------



## Micro767 (14. August 2013)

Jo da morgen keiner kann, fahr ich mit André ne HT Rounde ab Viernheim, direkt nach der Arbeit.

Mal mit der Regierung sprechen wie es Sa auschaut ...


----------



## LarsLipp (14. August 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> Mittwoch,  Freitag und min 1 Tag am WE geht allemal.



hehe: bei dir wohl eher Nacht. Oder Nachmittag.

Heute 18:00 Uhr steht.
 @meik und den Rest: keine Bock auf ne Runde? Ansonsten halt die üblichen verdächtigen drei...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (14. August 2013)

Lust habe ich schon auf ne Runde. 

mein Projekt Vespa Tüven ist aufgrund eines jungen und dynamischen  TÜV Prüferns ertwas aus den Fugen geraten.

ich schaue mal wie ich zeitlich hinkomme und melde michnbei LL telefonisch gegen 17:30.

Grüße Meik


----------



## open-air (14. August 2013)

Streß, Streß, Streß 

18:00 steht


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. August 2013)

Hab leider Mittwochs ja keinen Ausgang.... von daher Euch viel Spass.

Versuche aber am Samstag wieder mit von der Partie zu sein 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (14. August 2013)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> ...
> mein Projekt Vespa Tüven ist aufgrund eines jungen und dynamischen  TÜV Prüferns ertwas aus den Fugen geraten.
> ...



 Den Spurhalteassistent fürs Rückwärtsfahren hätte ich dir auch nicht eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (14. August 2013)

@meik: bau dir doch den Motor ins Rad

Dann mal auf: ab 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Evilposse (14. August 2013)

hey leute!

wäre auch gerne mal wieder am start gewesen, allerdings erledigt sich das erst mal für eine lange zeit. wurde am freitag operiert, da ich mir donnerstags am fuchstrail beim 4. double eine schultergelenkssprengung zugezogen habe....ziemlich dumm gelaufen.
der horror, daß erst mal sense mit biken ist....das geht ja schon fast in richtung verzweiflung...

dann haltet mal die ohren steif und genießt die fahrten!


mfg
martin


----------



## Micro767 (14. August 2013)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## open-air (14. August 2013)

@Evilposse,
da läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter.
Gute Besserung.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Evilposse (14. August 2013)

danke euch!


----------



## LarsLipp (14. August 2013)

Gute Besserung. Gelenk klingt nicht so gut. Hat schon manchmal Vorteile feige  zu sein. Aber wenn man dran sein soll ist man dran.

Hoffe du bist schnell wieder Fit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (14. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Jo da morgen keiner kann, fahr ich mit André ne HT Rounde ab Viernheim, direkt nach der Arbeit.
> 
> Mal mit der Regierung sprechen wie es Sa auschaut ...



Könnte auch am Donnerstag,

wenn es Euch passt, gebt Ihr mir den TP in Viernheim durch.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2013)

Wir wollen schon um 15 spätestens um 15:30 los !


----------



## Steve-Art (15. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wir wollen schon um 15 spätestens um 15:30 los !



oh, das reicht mir nicht. Dann wünsche ich Euch viel spass. Ps. Sind die bilder von miltenberg angekommen? Gruß steve


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2013)

jep Bilder sind da, Danke !


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. August 2013)

@Evilposse
Na, doch besser kein Demo gekauft---  Aber Gute Besserung!! Wann kannst du vorauss. wieder auf´s Rad?? 6- 8 Wochen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (15. August 2013)

Von mir auch erstmal gute Besserung.

@ Chris
Ich glaube nicht das es so schnell geht, je nachdem was gemacht werden
muss OP mit Hakenplatte oder nicht. Wenn operiert wird dann ist die Sommer/Herbst Saison gelaufen. Wenns ohne OP verheilen soll, wirds nicht schneller gehen bis die volle Funktion wieder hergestellt ist. Die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon machen dürfen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Evilposse (15. August 2013)

moin!

ach, demo war auf jeden fall die richtige entscheidung, da funfaktor einfach das größte ist  die ganze sache war nur eine klassische kette von fehlern die vermeidbar gewesen wäre. hat bis dahin mit beiden bikes super geklappt, allerdings wird man manchmal, nach einer gewissen euphorie, auch etwas überheblich.... und da folgt der dämpfer auf dem fuße 
aber sei es drum, der drang ist keineswegs abhanden gekommen, das könnt ihr mir glauben 
bänder wurden geflickt, knochen zur ruhigstellung mit nem draht fixiert, und wie ich meine mords regenerationsfähigkeiten kenne, kommt der zwischen 4-6 wochen raus. danach sehen wir weiter.

mfg
martin


----------



## LarsLipp (15. August 2013)

na klar und zur Einstimmung kannst du ja dann mit uns fahren: bis du wieder zum springen fit bist. Erstmal einpaar schöne Tage zu Hause. Wenigstens passt das Wetter...


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. August 2013)

Hmh, ob er mit einem Arm auch grillen kann``?? Könnten ja dann bei ihm das nächste mal auf dem Rückweg vorbei kommen wernn er schon zu Hause ist. Liegt ja bei mir auch auf dem Weg... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (15. August 2013)

klar kann man mit einem Arm grillen. Kannst dich bestimmt dran erinnern. Bei mir ging es auch. Ist echt ne gute Idee...

Morgen 18:00 Uhr? Thomas kommt eventuell auch mit, wenn er es schafft...
Vielleicht zeigt er uns dann mal, wie man direkt runter fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (15. August 2013)

Dann lass ich meine Bremsbeläge mal drin (oder was davon übrig ist).
Sonst kommt die Versuchung und er ist weg... 
Es heißt doch Falllinie, oder ?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. August 2013)

Ne ne ne: macht Ihr mal schön neue Beläge rein, nicht dass es wieder Pausen gibt... Ich will dich morgen nicht rum heulen hören...


----------



## open-air (15. August 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ich will dich morgen nicht rum heulen hören...



Na, 
hab ich mich schon mal beschwert, daß ich warten mußte?


----------



## Perga (15. August 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ...macht Ihr mal schön neue Beläge rein, ...



 Schon erledigt  hinten und vorne. Vorne hat die Bremsscheibe wohl etwas abbekommen. Mal sehen ob es sich einschleift. Ansonsten waren die Beläge exakt gleich abgefahren (also links, rechts), was ja eher für die Elixir spricht. 
  Aber was solls, kompletter Bremsentausch ist eh erstmal abgesagt: Unter dem CC  MTB hatte sich eine schöne Ölpfütze gebildet, der Fox Float RP23 ist komplett ausgelaufen -zum Glück nicht als das Rad noch aufm Dachträger war


----------



## LarsLipp (15. August 2013)

Was hat denn rumheulen mit warten zu tun?
Wenn die Beläge abgefahren sind: neue drauf. Warten muss man ja eigentlich nur auf Mr Nice... Wenn er mal wieder mit uns fährt

 @Perga: was hat denn der Dämpfer mit ner Bremse zu tun? Eventuell hat Mr Nice noch einen zu Hause. Ansonsten ab zu Pepe Tuning nach Mainz. Dirk hatte da wohl super Erfahrungen. Schnell und günstig. Na zumindest kommst du nicht auf die Idee mit dem CC Rad zu fahren. Hast du es zu hart rangenommen?


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. August 2013)

HALLOOO.... ich lese mit  
   @Perga
pepe ist top. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Wenn´s der Dämpfer ist kann ich mal im Keller schauen was da noch so rumfliegt. Sollte es die Bremse sein hat LarsLipp noch eine im Keller liegen.

Ich schau mal, dass ich am Samstag viel. mit am Start bin.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (16. August 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @_Perga_
> pepe ist top. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Wenn´s der Dämpfer ist kann ich mal im Keller schauen was da noch so rumfliegt. Sollte es die Bremse sein hat LarsLipp noch eine im Keller liegen....



LarsLipp hat die Scheiben ja drauf gelassen, das einzige was momentan ev zu ersetzen wäre. 
Den Dämpfer werde ich dann wohl mal zu pepe schicken. Wir lange dauert das ca?


----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2013)

Ich fuhr montags hin und hab die Gabel Freitags wieder geholt 

Aber frag ihn doch einfach ;-)


----------



## LarsLipp (16. August 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> LarsLipp hat die Scheiben ja drauf gelassen, das einzige was momentan ev zu ersetzen wäre.
> Den Dämpfer werde ich dann wohl mal zu pepe schicken. Wir lange dauert das ca?



?? Sind doch deine. Brauchst du AVID Scheiben? Kann zu Hause mal schauen. Sollte noch welche da haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (16. August 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ?? Sind doch deine. Brauchst du AVID Scheiben? Kann zu Hause mal schauen. Sollte noch welche da haben...



na, du hattest doch auch die Elixir drauf, sagtest du. Jetzt Shimano, oder?
Ich teste das erstmal so, kostet max die neuen Beläge. Sehen wir heute Nachmittag.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. August 2013)

Welche Einbaulänge hat dein Dämpfer?? Hab noch zwei - einmal Fox und einmal DT - im Keller liegen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (16. August 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge hat dein Dämpfer?? Hab noch zwei - einmal Fox und einmal DT - im Keller liegen.
> 
> Gruss
> chris



hmm, da muss ich ihn wohl erstmal ausbauen,  denn hier find ich dazu jetzt nix:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-ch/bikes/mountain/2062/31561/


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. August 2013)

Ich würde auf EB 165mm tippen - u. die hab ich nicht! 

Mess aber mal nach.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2013)

Wie schaut die Planung für Morgen aus ?


----------



## Perga (16. August 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ich würde auf EB 165mm tippen - u. die hab ich nicht! ....



*g*
hätte mich auch gewundert, was willst denn du mit 100mm federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. August 2013)

Morgen ab 9:30. Bin dann auch schon richtig wach: bekomme ab ca. 8:00 Uhr  Holz geliefert...

OA will / muss auch früh los. Er darf ja noch die Vorbereitung für den Abend machen


----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2013)

sorry aber dann ohne mich aber das wisst ihr ja


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. August 2013)

Ach Mirco767 komm schon "nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm"...  

 @Perga
Du kannst ja auch einen längeren Dämpfer einbauen. Dann gibt´s halt einen etwas flacheren LW u. ein etwas höheres Tretlager. Sollte schon gehen

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (16. August 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ach Mirco767 komm schon "nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm"...


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. August 2013)

Du und Micro767 seit wohl zu oft hier 





gewesen

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (16. August 2013)

Klar â waren mit Pampers und Katheter dort, bis der Wirt dann seinen TÃ¼rsteher auf Klo schickte â um nicht pleite zu gehen


----------



## LarsLipp (16. August 2013)

@Perga: komm doch um 8:00 bei mir vorbei. Wir schauen dir dann beim Holz abladen zu und dann bist du warm und kannst mit uns fahren....

Wir können uns ja um 11:00 oder 12:00 oben treffen


----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2013)

@Perga
und wann und wo treffen wir uns ?


----------



## LarsLipp (16. August 2013)

Bin raus für heute: See und Holz abladenangesagt...


----------



## Steve-Art (17. August 2013)

Habe mir für mehr Grip den "Dampfenden Hans", von Schwalbe bestellt. 

Ist gestern angekommen. Werde heute morgen meine Bremsen weiter aufrüsten und

den " Hans Dampf", auf der Vorderachse montieren. Bin voraussichtlich gegen

11.30 Uhr fertig. Fährt heute jemand ab Mittag ?

Wünsche allen ein sonniges Wochenende

und unbekannterweise dem "Schultergelenksprengmeister", 

gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. August 2013)

Moin,

steht 9:30? Denke ja. Bimmel mal beim OA durch...

Der frühe Vogel ist noch müde...


----------



## Evilposse (17. August 2013)

danke! @Steve-Art.

euch allen viel spaß !..... ich weiß nicht, wie ich das die wochen aushalten soll. 

mfg
martin


----------



## Bad-Ass (18. August 2013)

Servus
Nochmal Danke das wir am Samstag bei euch mitfahren durften.
Hat Laune gemacht  
Wenn ihr mal in den PW wollt könnt ihr ja mal bescheid geben.
Ich denke da bekomme ich ne gute Tour hin.
Gruß aus Worms


----------



## LarsLipp (18. August 2013)

Hat uns auch gefreut. Nette Menschen sind doch immer willkommen. Hoffe wir schaffen ne Tour im PW. Wie schaut es denn mit dem 31.08 aus?


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2013)

An die Jungs mit Profi-Schmerz Rädern: MaiBike  nimmt wohl die Bikes mit ins Programm. Keine Ahnung, ob Ihr da auch Service mäßig was machen könnt.
Info aus Facebook...

http://www.mai-bike.de/


----------



## Micro767 (19. August 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hat uns auch gefreut. Nette Menschen sind doch immer willkommen. Hoffe wir schaffen ne Tour im PW. Wie schaut es denn mit dem 31.08 aus?



der 31´te schaut bei mir noch gut aus 

*Kommenden Samstag 24´te August geht es wieder nach Miltenberg !*


----------



## sad1802 (19. August 2013)

Samstag Miltenberg bin ich dabei :thumbup:


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2013)

Hi,

morgen wirds bei mir nix: wie schaut es am Mittwoch zu gewohnter Stunde 18:00 Uhr am gewohnten Treffpunkt aus?


----------



## Perga (19. August 2013)

Mittwoch und Miltenberg ist eingetragen 
Dienstag könnte aber auch gutes Wetter sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2013)

...und was macht man bei gutem Wetter oder besser fpr was gutes Wetter. Ich muss meine Impfung noch etwas ruhen lassen Passend kommt morgen Besuch zum Flammkuchen...


----------



## open-air (19. August 2013)

Mi. ok!
Sa. Miltenberg nok, da mein Material für den Garten kommt


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2013)

Dann halten wir mal Mittwoch fest. Samstag kann ich noch nix sagen, je nach dem wie das Straßenfest ausgeht... Ein wenig die Beine vertreten will ich schon. Sonntag ist noch Kerwe grillen...


----------



## Perga (20. August 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ...und was macht man bei gutem Wetter oder besser fpr was gutes Wetter...:


meli oder biergarten...


----------



## LarsLipp (20. August 2013)

Mensch Perga: 0:30 da warst du ja mal früh wach Biste dann direkt auf den Meli? 

Spaß beiseite: Biergarten sollten wir bei passenden Temperaturen noch mal machen, bin ich mit dabei. 

Wer fährt alles am Samstag nach Miltenberg?


----------



## Micro767 (20. August 2013)

Ich 

leider kann ich vorher nur noch am Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (20. August 2013)

Ich würde da auch mal gerne mitkommen, fahre am Samstag aber erstmal nach Saalbach. 
Das nächste Mal bin ich evtl dabei, falls ihr nochmal hinfahrt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Steve-Art (20. August 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Mensch Perga: 0:30 da warst du ja mal früh wach Biste dann direkt auf den Meli?
> 
> Spaß beiseite: Biergarten sollten wir bei passenden Temperaturen noch mal machen, bin ich mit dabei.
> 
> Wer fährt alles am Samstag nach Miltenberg?




Ich bin wieder gerne dabei.


----------



## Steve-Art (20. August 2013)

Am Mittwoch geht's bei mir ab ca. 18 Uhr.

Wenns passt gebt mir bitte den TP noch durch.


----------



## open-air (21. August 2013)

Moin,

heut ist schon Freitag 
Noch 0 Tage und der Rest von heute.

War gestern mit meiner besseren Hälfte fahren.
 @LarsLipp, Du fährst mit nach Miltenberg?
Da ich mein Material bekomme ist das für mich nicht drin, nur Home-Trails und das wieder zu "Schlafenszeiten".

Gruß
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (21. August 2013)

Nee, nach Miltenberg fahr ich nicht, wollte nur wissen, wer da ist. Gut das du dann frei hast, dann wird es am Samstag ja doch was?

Heute 18:00 Uhr bei dir?


----------



## open-air (21. August 2013)

Ja


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2013)

Samstag Miltenberg 

Steve könnte Sad in Schriesheim auflesen und ich Perga in Bensheim
dann sind wir mit den Geschäftsautos günstig unterwegs

Anschliesend wieder Einkehr und Essen im Schützenhaus ?

Uhrzeit ? 11 Treffen an der Bergstasse ?


----------



## Perga (21. August 2013)

klingt gut! 

11:00 Autohaus, wie letztes mal?


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2013)

Gerne


----------



## Steve-Art (21. August 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> klingt gut!
> 
> 11:00 Autohaus, wie letztes mal?


ok.. Gebt mir noch die kontaktdaten vom schriesheimer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2013)

ein Stückchen weiter oben in dem Thema "Sad1802" einfach ne PN schicken

oder wenn er hier mit liest schickt er dir eine ...


----------



## sad1802 (21. August 2013)

PN geht gleich raus


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2013)

so einfach kann manches sein


----------



## LarsLipp (21. August 2013)

Na dann stell ich den heutigen Termin noch mal auf die aktuelle Seite.

Wetter sieht ja TOP aus: Nach der Mipa muss ich mich auch bewegen: 18 Uhr OA.


----------



## LarsLipp (21. August 2013)

Tag der Platten Stefan 2 und ich einen: Trotz Tubless. Scheint aber wieder dicht zu sein. Muss morgen mal richtig Druck geben. Felge hat nen ordentlichen Schlag abbekommen... Schauen wir mal, wie das wieder gerade wird...


----------



## rmfausi (21. August 2013)

Hatte Stefan und du Tubeless? Was war passiert? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Steve-Art (22. August 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> PN geht gleich raus



Hallo SAD,

hier für die Terminvereinbarung am Samstag meine 

Mobilnr: 0172/1076649

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Steve-Art (22. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hatte Stefan und du Tubeless? Was war passiert?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Hi,

bei mir sind noch in beiden Rädern Schläuche verbaut.

Mir sind in der Mitte der Fliegerschneise gleichzeitig

beide Schläuche zerstört worden.

Hatten zum Glück 2 Schläuche zum wechseln dabei.


----------



## rmfausi (22. August 2013)

Ah ok, danke für die Aufklärung. Ich hatte gedacht der andere Stefan (sad1802) wäre mitgefahren, er fährt nämlich tubeless.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. August 2013)

Nee, ich hatte hinten einen Riss im Mantel an der Felge. Die hat auch ne Delle. Eine Nacht mit weniger Druck hat geholfen. Mal sehen, ob das auf Dauer hilft. Konnte jetzt wieder auf 2,5 Bar aufpumpen und es ist dicht. Wenn das so bleibt: ein hoch auf Tubels, wenn nicht hab ich Pech und nen MM zu verkaufen...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. August 2013)

War der hintere MM nicht neu?? 

Samstag bin ich leider raus. Da ne RR Ausfahrt für den Pfitzenmeier ansteht. Evtl. könnten wir den 31.08. ja mal für die Pfalz im Auge behalten....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. August 2013)

Ja, ist noch fast neu.  Die Felge hat aber auch ne Delle und das war wohl schon ein guter Schlag. Samstag morgen passt doch: bis zur RR Tour bist du wieder zu Hause. Nimmst halt den Hänger mit, dann musst du ja nicht so schnell der Berg hochfahren...


----------



## Micro767 (22. August 2013)

Fährt wer morgen am Freitag ?


----------



## LarsLipp (22. August 2013)

Wenn dann recht früh: Ich muss gegen 17:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Ich muss mal schauen, wie wir wieder zurück kommen und was an Arbeit anliegt.
Wenn dann eine Runde. Wahrscheinlich aber eher See und dann Straßenfest...


----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2013)

Hi,

geht eigentlich jemand auf die Dreck Attack? Würde da eventuell mal vorbei schauen. Vielleicht auch ein paar Bilder machen...

Bei Interesse frag ich mal den Thomas, wann es was zu sehen gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (23. August 2013)

Bekommt man da auch Kettensterben für sein Scratch? War nur so eine Idee. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. August 2013)

Na, wer im Glashaus sitzt.... und so weiter.

An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal Saalbach abwarten  Nicht, dass du hinterher wieder mal deinen Rahmen einschicken musst

   @LarsLipp
Wann ist die Veranstaltung??  Okay, hab´s gefunden http://www.treeline.de/dreckattack2013/ DIe Videos sind ja mal echt fett!! 

Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (23. August 2013)

Och, lass mich doch. Fullyrahmen haben bei mir noch keine Risse gehabt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2013)

So, für morgen, Miltenberg bin ich startklar 

11 Uhr TP Zwingenberg mit Perga - Steve & Sad bei euch alles klar soweit 

Wir treffen uns dann dort oder ?


----------



## Perga (23. August 2013)

jepp,   bei mir auch alles ok für morgen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. August 2013)

@rrmfausi
Na, dann.... 

Viel Spass in Saalbach bzw. dem Rest in Miltenberg.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Steve-Art (23. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> So, für morgen, Miltenberg bin ich startklar
> 
> 11 Uhr TP Zwingenberg mit Perga - Steve & Sad bei euch alles klar soweit
> alles klar
> ...



alles klar, treffen beim bmw händler um 11uhr. Gruß steve


----------



## sad1802 (23. August 2013)

Hoffentlich geht das Klassentreffen hier nicht mehr so lang 

Bis morgen!


----------



## open-air (23. August 2013)

Na super, ich hab Urlaub und sitze nicht am Schreibtisch.
Vor lauter schaffe noch nicht mal in's Forum gesehen.

Na dann mal viel Spaß in Miltenberg und Saalbach. Würde ich auch gerne mal hin.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (24. August 2013)

Wie was wo willst du hin? An den Schreibtisch?

Ich melde mich, wenn ich wach bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2013)

Ich bin wach und das nach dem Abend gestern ...


----------



## LarsLipp (24. August 2013)

Wie lange? Was ging? Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter???


----------



## Steve-Art (25. August 2013)

Hallo SAD, PERGA, MICRO und MARCO,

das war gestern wieder eine 

Interessante, Anstrengende und Abwechslungsreiche

Miltenbergrunde.

Ich wünsche Euch morgen einen guten Start

in die Woche.


----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2013)

Naja für mich weniger .... aber es freut mich das es Euch Spaß gemacht habe und es sich somit für Euch gelohnt hat !

Nein, es war kein Thema für mich auf Euch zu warten, das hab ich echt gern gemacht ! ! !


----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2013)

Kommenden Samstag den 31.08 *Pfalz* ???

Wenn das nicht klappen sollte wollen Perga und ich nach Stromberg

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/


----------



## Perga (26. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Naja für mich weniger ....



Geb's zu, dass war Dir doch recht, da konnteste ungestört auf: 
http://www.michaelismesse.de/ 

...und wir haben uns einen abgeschwitzt.


----------



## sad1802 (26. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...ke-miltenberg&catid=12:rundstrecken&Itemid=67

4/5 Kondition und 5/5 Technik ...

Schön wars - bin stolz auf uns 

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich in Essen auf nem Geburtstag,
sonst wäre ich gerne nach Stromberg. 
  @steve: was macht die Gesundheit?


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. August 2013)

Die Strecke hört sich nett an.... ich glaube da miss ich mal mit Anhänger und meinem Zwerg hin





  @mcro767
Verfahren, oder was war los??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2013)

Ne ich musste bereits nach ca. 2km bergauf gesundheitlich aufgeben.

War Freitagabend wegen einer alergischen Reaktion beim Ärztlichen Nötdienst und hatte 2 Infusionen und 4 Spritzen bekommen ....

Hab dann halt beim Schützenhaus gewartet und mit andern Bikern und nem Jäger gequatscht.

Ob Du mit dem Anhänger um die Spitzkehren kommst ..... ?
Und ich will nicht wissen was deine Holde dir erzählt sollte eure Kleine im Anhänger sitzen *lol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (26. August 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Die Strecke hört sich nett an.... ich glaube da miss ich mal mit Anhänger und meinem Zwerg hin




*g* - super Bild - besonders DEIN Ersatzrad auf'm Rücken...  
Hardtail ? schon eine Hammerschmidt drauf?


----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2013)

Damit kommt er auf alle Fälle um absolut jede Spitzkehre ! ! !


----------



## LarsLipp (26. August 2013)

Wie schaut es die Tage aus? Falls es morgen doch trocken bleibt oder wird?
Start vielleicht schon um 17:00 Uhr? Ich denke ich könnte das einrichten....

Ansonsten sieht auch der Mittwoch ganz nett aus?


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. August 2013)

Wie spitz sind denn die Kehren?? Gehen die nur mit HR versetzen?? Falls ja muss der Zwerg halt selbst fahren. Dank erstem BP im Sommer sollte das doch klappen..  




  @Micro767
Jetzt geht´s dir aber wieder gut``?? Von ner Biene gestochen oder beim Chinesen was falsches gegessen??

 @LarsLipp
Morgen vor 18.00 Uhr wird bei mir nix. Mittwochs bin ich ja eh raus......

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (26. August 2013)

@Mr Nice: wenn du dem laufrad mal ein paar Bremsen verpassen würdest: wird mal Zeit. Ist unverantwortlich: nur weil du immer ohne fährst.


----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2013)

ne die Spitzkehren gehen ohne Umsetzen, ich hätte ja gesagt bis auf eine aber Perga ist sie gefahren und soweit ich mich errinnere ohne Umsetzen.

Weder noch, hab ne Tüte Erdnüsse mit Schalte beim American Football schauen genascht umd mir irgendwann ins Gesicht bzw in die Augen gelangt ... aber da es ja auch von den Nüssen selbst hätte kommen können, war der Notarzt etwas beunruhigt und wollte mich schon zum Magen auspumpen ins KH einweisen.

Tja so muss sich ein Boxer fühlen wenn die Augen zuschwellen ...

Alles in allem hängt mir das selbst jetzt noch irgendwie in den Knochen und ich bin Sau müde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (26. August 2013)

Geht alles ohne umsetzen -  sogar mit  "unwendigem"  29er...


----------



## LarsLipp (26. August 2013)

Dann sind's ja keine Spitzkehren 

Keine Antwort für morgen oder Mittwoch?


----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2013)

Bei mir eher Mittwoch, glaube nicht das ich mich Morgen schon wieder fit fühle.
Und ich muss eh noch das Trekking von meiner Holden aus dem Laden holen.


----------



## Perga (26. August 2013)

Dienstag + Mittwoch geht bei mir nicht.
ab Donnerstag wieder - da ist auch das Wetter besser


----------



## LarsLipp (26. August 2013)

Na dann schau ich morgen mal flexibel, ob der OA Bock hat. Der hockt bestimmt im Garten und buddelt....


----------



## Steve-Art (26. August 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...ke-miltenberg&catid=12:rundstrecken&Itemid=67
> 
> 4/5 Kondition und 5/5 Technik ...
> 
> ...



AUA!!! Ein Glück hab ich Pay TV. 
Für die nächsten ca. 2 bis 3 schlaflosen Wochen.
Miltenberg hat wieder die Grenzen meiner Kondition ausgelotet.
Da fahre ich die 29 Kilometer Fehlerfrei durch,
und auf den letzten 300 Metern springt mir so ein blöder
Baum in den Trail! (LoL)
Tja gebrochene Rippe bringt immer wieder Spaß,
aber "No Risk No Fun" und "nur die Harten, kommen in den Garten!"


----------



## Micro767 (26. August 2013)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## Steve-Art (26. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung !



vielen dank.


----------



## LarsLipp (26. August 2013)

Was schafft ihr denn? Gute Besserung!

Morgen 17:00 Uhr beim OA!


----------



## open-air (26. August 2013)

Hi,

Na dann mal allen gesundheits Geschädigten gute Besserung.

Ausser buddeln habe ich mal unsere Bikes gewartet.
Die Holde hat die neue Kettenstrebe bekommen und Bremsen.
Hätte mit LarsLipp wetten sollen, denn lange hat die Alte (Strebe) nicht gehalten.

Ich habe mir bei meinem Nosie den Schifter ruiniert. Jetzt weiss ich warum mein kleiner Finger so lediert ist.

Also, bei nicht Regen 17:00.

Gruss 
open-air (der Buddler)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (26. August 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @LarsLipp
> Morgen vor 18.00 Uhr wird bei mir nix. Mittwochs bin ich ja eh raus......
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Wie sieht's mit ner bisschen späteren  Startzeit bei Euch aus??Muss halt bis 17.30 Uhr arbeiten... wobei ihr könnt  auch schon langsam Vorfahren.Dann sind wir wenigstens gemeinsam oben 
Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (27. August 2013)

Neee ist klar: du bist ja auch ausgeschlafen... 
Ich wollte halt wieder im hellen unten sein und das Licht zu Hause lassen. Fahre direkt von der Arbeit los. Müssen ja eh mal schauen, ob das Wetter hält. 

 Komm doch einfach nach. Das sollte doch mit der zweiten Runde klappen? Wir können ja das zweite mal über den Parkplatz hoch. Bei 17:00 Uhr reicht es ja eventuell für 3 Runden


----------



## Micro767 (27. August 2013)

Ich schau das ich 17 Uhr bei OA bin


----------



## LarsLipp (27. August 2013)

Weils heute so schön war: morgen wieder 17:00 OA


----------



## open-air (27. August 2013)

Jawohl ja


----------



## Micro767 (28. August 2013)

dann mach ich mich mal auf den Weg ...


----------



## Bad-Ass (28. August 2013)

Servus
@Mr Nice habe da heute was bekommen für dich 
 @the rest
Ich bin hoffentlich bis am Samstag soweit wieder fit (habe seit einer Woch heftige Schulter Probleme) das einer schönen PW Runde nichts im Weg steht.
Mein Plan für die Tour sieht so aus Starten um 10 Uhr in Gimmeldingen 
dann drei mal Hoch und genau so oft Runter. Das Sollten dann so c.a.1100hm und c.a 30km sein und bis c.a. 15,30 uhr dauern.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. August 2013)

Guude,
klingt gut Werde es morgen zu Hause abklären u. mich melden. Sind das unterschiedliche Abfahrten??
 @Rest
Wie schaut`s bei Euch aus?? Wie sehen die Planungen aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Bad-Ass (28. August 2013)

Ja
Drei mal das gleiche ist ja doof 
Ist ein Rundkurs (also zwichendrinn abbrechen eher schlecht).
Kann ich aber auch falls gewünscht anders gestalten.
So dass man immer nur runterrollen muss und am Parkplatz ist.
Aber der Rundkurs hat die besten Abfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (29. August 2013)

Bad-Ass schrieb:


> ...
> Ist ein Rundkurs ...



das klingt doch absolut perfekt!


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2013)

Ich frag die Regierung, auch wenn 10 Uhr vorort für mich persönlich sehr happig ist 

aber diesmal müssen ja alle früh raus und erstmal Auto fahren


----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2013)

Hi,

klingt vernünftig. ich bin aber dabei.

 @Bad-Ass: auch für mich? 

 @miCro: ist ja witzig: ist doch egal ob andere früh raus müssen...

Ich lade auf jeden Fall das Auto am Freitag, und düse ab 9:00 oder 5 Minuten früher los. Ab wann weißt du denn, ob du Fit bist? Bekommst PN mit Mobil Nr...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> das klingt doch absolut perfekt!



Hast du die Uhrzeit gesehen? Du kannst ja Freitag losfahren und in Gimmeldingen übernachten


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. August 2013)

@Bad -Ass
Ne, ein Rundkurs ist schon besser

 @LarsLipp
Wäre bei dir noch Platz für mein Rad?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2013)

Hi,

@Mr Nice: müssen wir mal schauen, wie wir fahren! Keine Ahnung, ob Perga mitkommt? Er fand das zwar prima, aber schafft der das so früh?

3 Räder bekomme ich nicht rein: Ich bimmel mal beim OA durch, was der so meint. Hatte mit ihm aber gestern schon drüber gesprochen, aber vermutet es wird nix mit der Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (29. August 2013)

hmm - ja, die Uhrzeit hab ich gestern um 1 Uhr nicht so wahrgenommen. :kotz:
aber jetzt geht nix mehr mit kneifen und die Gelegenheit im PfW zu fahren, nehm ich mit 
Somit hätte ich ein Platz auf dem Träger frei...
vor 9 fahr ich nedd los, aber das sollte langen.


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2013)

Mich könnte ja jemand auflesen und mitnehmen ...


----------



## Perga (29. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Mich könnte ja jemand auflesen und mitnehmen ...



kann auch bei Dir vorbeifahren - das sollten wir mal checken ob und wer  noch mitfährt und was da noch an Träger frei ist.


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. August 2013)

Sooooo, nach zig Telefonkonferenzen is folgendes ausgemacht.... OA fährt bei LarsLpp mit und Perga holt mich um 09.00 Uhr ab.

   @miCro
Hast du am Samstag nicht das Firmenauto?? Dann kannst du gerne uns drei auch abholen  

 @Bad-Ass
Treffpunkt in Gimmeldingen ist wo??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Bad-Ass (29. August 2013)

Moin Moin
 @LarsLipp natÃ¼rlich habe ich auch an dich gedacht  und der andere Andreas kann auch eins haben.
Der Treffpunkt ist : TalwiesenstraÃe 67435 Neustadt an der WeinstraÃe â 
Ich hoffe das ich bis am Samstag wieder soweit fit bin das ich das packe.
Habe heute Nacht kaum geschlafen muss morgen nochmal zur manuellen Therapie.
Melde mich morgen nachmittag nochmal.
 @Mr.Nice habe dir mal in einer PM meine Fon Nummer gemailt.
Ich denke das ist nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Perga (29. August 2013)

Bad-Ass schrieb:


> ...Habe heute Nacht kaum geschlafen...



also wenn du am Samstag noch nenn Stündchen länger schlafen willst...
lass es uns wissen.


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> also wenn du am Samstag noch nenn Stündchen länger schlafen willst...
> lass es uns wissen.



genau


----------



## Bad-Ass (29. August 2013)

Also wir können das gerne auch demokratisch machen und jeder der mitfahren will soll mal die Startzeit posten.
Aber eine Stunde später = eine Stunde länger
Ich fahre ja auch c.a.50min mit dem Auto nach Gimmeldings


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2013)

Mr.Nice & OpenAir & LarsLipp sind für so früh als möglich

Perga & ich für so spät wie möglich


----------



## Bad-Ass (29. August 2013)

Okay
Dann haben wir das ja demokratisch geklärt. 
Startzeit um 10 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2013)

Wie geht noch früher? Danke für die demokratische Unterstützung von Micro 

Schafft halt nicht so viel und erholt euch: nehmt euch doch ein Beispiel an Mr  Nice...


----------



## Perga (29. August 2013)

ist schon OK - war nicht sooo ernst gemeint. Du machst hier die Vorgabe - wir passen uns da schon an.


----------



## Perga (29. August 2013)

BTW: heute jemand unterwegs, oder hab ihr euch gestern wieder blaue Flecken geholt und müsst die Wunden lecken?


----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2013)

Yo: bei dem Wetter am See: bin hier schon auf der Terrasse und genieße das Wetter. Mist, muss leider noch arbeiten.


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2013)

ne es gab keine blauen Flecken 

ich muss heute für meinen Papa einkaufen, damit er wieder zuhause was zu arbeiten hat


----------



## Bad-Ass (29. August 2013)

@Micro767
Kann dich bei bedarf auch in Lampertheim einsammeln ist ja nicht so ein großer Umweg für mich.


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2013)

Na das wäre klasse ! 
Besagtes Geschäftsauto ist nicht meines und wird genau wie der Caddy von Mr.Nice anderweitig gebraucht.

PN mit der Adresse folgt


----------



## Steve-Art (30. August 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen auf die Eurobike ?


----------



## Micro767 (30. August 2013)

Und morgen, die Pfalz Tour steht oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bad-Ass (30. August 2013)

So war heute früh nochmal bei der manuellen Therapie.
Danach habe ich mich nochmal auf Rad gesetzt und bin 10km flach gefahren.
Das ging nur unter Qualen. Hinzu kommt noch das ich seit c.a. 3Tagen ein Taubheitsgefühl im rechten Zeige und Mittelfinger habe. Der Arzt ist der Meinung das man das mit KG wieder hinkriegt,geht halt nicht von heute auf morgen. Ich könnte :kotz:
Also muss ich so leid es mir tut für Morgen Absagen weil ich es nicht noch schlimmer machen will. Hoffe ihr versteht das.
Melde mich sobald ich wieder fit bin,und dann würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ihr dann mal in den PW mitkommt.
 @Mr.Nice sende mir mal deine Adresse das ich dir die 3 Teile zukommen lasse kannste ja dann an die beiden Andrease je eins weitergeben.
c.u. Markus


----------



## Perga (30. August 2013)

n.p. das holen wir nach, ist doch klar!
dir dann mal gute Besserung!  auf dass es sich nicht so lang hinzieht.


----------



## Micro767 (30. August 2013)

Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## open-air (30. August 2013)

Hi,

schade, aber aufgeschoben ist nich aufgehoben.

 @Bad-Ass, gute Besserung.

Habe gestern und heute vorgeschafft, Terasse etc. sind fertig.
Morgen dann Standard? 
9:30 /10:00 Uhr?  Sind ja schon alle auf früh gepolt!

Gruss
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (30. August 2013)

Perga und ich fahren um 10:30 ab Zwingenberg nach Stromberg


----------



## Perga (30. August 2013)

die Strecke wird wohl nicht gesperrt sein morgen,  dass sollten wir nutzen,  es wird nicht besser das Wetter....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (30. August 2013)

OKm dann so 9:30 - 10:00 normale Strecke Meli.


----------



## open-air (30. August 2013)

Wie/wo  fahr'n wir runter?
Berg ab!
Viel Spass bei Lafer.


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. August 2013)

Ach Jungs, immer nur Meli is doch auch nix....
Okay, Stromberg wäre jetzt auch nicht meine erste Altern. aber ne Runde HD wäre doch auch drin gewesen
Muss morgen mal schauen wie`s bei mir schaut.
 @Bad-Ass
Gute Besserung u. meld dich mal wenn du wieder fit bist. Dann machen wir einen neuen Termin aus.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (31. August 2013)

Na der Meli ist ja mal eine Abwechslung zu unseren Pfalz Ausfahrten. 
Die bekannte Pfalzstrecke 3 mal wäre auch OK gewesen...

Daheim ist es halt doch am schönsten, und die Schlafmützen können ausschlafen...

Wer geht heute aufs Winzerfest?
@Mr Nice: wie radeln war doch jetzt geplant und genehmigt.

Krehbergrunde und mal wieder die Serpentinen runter???? Dann hätten wir einen anderen TP.


----------



## Micro767 (31. August 2013)

Was du betreibst ist doch senile Bettflucht


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (31. August 2013)

Winzerfest bin ich am Start.

Für die extrem Schlafmützen unter uns... Ich werde mich heute gegen 15 Uhr aufs Rad schwingen, vorher muss ich leider arbeiten.  Wäre cool wenn sich noch jemand findet...

Grüße Meik


----------



## Perga (31. August 2013)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> ... Ich werde mich heute gegen 15 Uhr aufs Rad schwingen...



Wenn wir uns heute keine blauen Flecken holen, passt das morgen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. August 2013)

Um Euch dann gemeinsam oben zu treffen?? Hääääh??? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (31. August 2013)

Ja neh, der ein oder andere hat es nicht mit der Uhrzeit, die anderen halt mit den Tagen... Hatten wir ja schon mal die Woche...

War heut wieder ne super Runde, mal wieder alte und neue Strecken gefahren...


----------



## LarsLipp (31. August 2013)

Ihr denkt alle dran zu Unterzeichnen:

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (31. August 2013)

So, die Schmerzen lassen langsam nach,

werde es morgen mal auf einer Flachen Tour wieder antasten.

Hätte mir Stromberg gerne mal angesehen.

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet alle ordentlich Spaß !

Hier noch ein heißer Clip, der zeigt das es

nie genug Adrenalin gibt !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6WRZ8iBQzQ



Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende

und Bis Bald


----------



## Steve-Art (31. August 2013)

Und rein für MTB, noch einer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmQ3lfT_JAs


----------



## LarsLipp (1. September 2013)

17:00 Uhr Uhr beim OA. Kleine Meli Runde. 

Jetzt fehlt noch der Stromberg Bericht...


----------



## Micro767 (1. September 2013)

rauf runter rauf runter rauf runter und das grob 6 mal 

keine Stütze keinen Pannen, danach ein kühles Weizen und lecker Essen, dabei hat es dann etwas angefangen zu regnen


----------



## LarsLipp (1. September 2013)

Keine Stütze: Arbeitslosengeld oder Sattelstütze. ??? Ach so Stürze. Was ein R doch ausmachen kann... 

Bist du morgen mit am Start?


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2013)

Moin Moin, ne heute hab ich wieder einen Termin beim Physio ...


----------



## Perga (2. September 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> 17:00 Uhr Uhr beim OA. Kleine Meli Runde.
> 
> Jetzt fehlt noch der Stromberg Bericht...



 jo, Stromberg war fedd. Hab sogar etwas Muskelkater am Sonntag gehabt. Ist etwas kräftezehrender im Vergleich zum Meli (Bergab). Haben glaube ich auch dort ca 800HM hinbekommen. 
Kaum in der Gasstätte, schon ging's los mit Regen -echt dussel gehabt.

17:00 heute ?! -> is zu früh für normal arbeitende...aber ev muss beruflich in die Schweiz morgen- dann wird das eh heute nix. Ansonsten dann oben auf dem Meli, Treff? 

mal sehen...


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2013)

Stromberg waren 29 km mit 980 hm


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2013)

Hi,

normal arbeitend: du? 

Wir können die auch mal eine kräftezehrende Abfahrt am Ohly Turm zeigen. Wenn man mal die Pause weglässt und Gas gibt, wird auch das anstrengend.

Ab wann kannst du? Zweite Runde? TP kann auch gerne Parkplatz sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (2. September 2013)

Hast du eine Ahnung wie nervig es ist, wenn dich der Benachrichtigungston vom Handy über neue Beiträge im IBC aus dem Büroschlaf holt?? Da muss man ja zwangsläufig mit dem Rad in den Wald fliehen.


  Das wird nix mehr heute mit biken  wenn doch, melde ich mich nochmal. Dann viel Spaß und üb mal weil die Abfahrt ohne Pause


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2013)

Na dann fragst du mal den Mr Nice: der hat bei mir einen Weckdienst laufen. Sonst käm der nie heim...

Wieder mal schwache Besetzung. Mir ist es auch ein wenig in den Lendenwirbelbreich gefahren: mal sehen was Diclofenac und wärme so alles erledigen kann. Wie schaut es morgen aus?


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2013)

Ich bin wohl erst wieder nach dem Urlaub wieder am Start, Mo+Di+Do kann ich nicht, Mi will ich nicht und Fr. fahre ich mit André ab Viernheim. Sa pack ich alles für den Urlaub zusammen


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2013)

Man oh man: so gut müsste man es mal haben: du hast ja öfter Urlaub als ich 

Viel Spaß und kommt gesund nach Hause...

Also wieder nur die 2 Meli Deppen unterwegs


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2013)

Dafür bist du immer länger weg als ich ...


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2013)

Nur unmerklich. Kennst mich ja, sonst hätte ich nix geschrieben...
Mal sehen, wann wir mal wieder zusammen fahren. 

Wie schaut's denn mit dem 21.11 und der Gans aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (2. September 2013)

so, bin schon heute hingefahre, hoffe Dienstagabend wieder zurück zu sein und somit Mittwoch am Start zu sein. was ein super Wetter diese Woche ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. September 2013)

Ich war heute auch schön 60km min RR im Odenwald fahren - und das sogar ganz ohne Weckdienst
Morgen wird leider auch nix bei mir da Tina unterwegs ist. Evtl. wäre ich Freitag mittag so ab 14.00 Uhr
 Unterwegs. Wie schaut`s da bei Euch aus??
  @Micro767
Schönen Urlaub!Wo gerht`s dieses mal hin??
  @Bad-Ass
Und wieder fit??Schau doch mal in deinen Terminkalender und mail doch mal ein paar mögliche Termine. Sind  immer schwierig so viele unter einen Hut zu bekommen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2013)

OK, sonst keiner bei der Gans dabei?

@Mr Nice: wie war die Aussicht? 

Ich denk das war's für die Woche bei den kommenden Temperaturen See See See...


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. September 2013)

War wie immer kurvenreich im Odenwald:

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2013)

Da leih ich dir mal die GoPro


----------



## Micro767 (3. September 2013)

Moin Moin,

die Gans organisiert Kerstin doch mit Dir, es gab einige positive Meldungen.
Da schreib ich gleich ne Email an Euch.

Urlaub: wir fahren wieder nach Lenggris nehmen die Räder und die Wanderstiefel mit, Fetsch´s kommen nach mit dem Kinderwagen.

Pfalz: am 21.09; 28-29.09; 5-6.10; 20.10 kann ich schon mal nicht


----------



## LarsLipp (3. September 2013)

Waren die Termine für die Gans? 

21.11. 19:00 Uhr! Götzinger in Zell

Ich glaub der OA organisiert das. Bin ja ab 28.09 weg...


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. September 2013)

@mircro
Taugt Lengries zum Biken?? Sind noch auf der Suche nach einem Reiseziel für Ende September/Anfang Oktober...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (4. September 2013)

Zum Touren ja aber die Gondel nimmt keine Biker mit, der Bikepark ist Mini und nur via Schlepplift.

Wir haben da nen schnuckeligen Bauernhof, mit Zimmer und auch FeWo, die Räder werden weggeschlossen, ein lecker Stadl ist zu Fuß bequem erreichbar und inzwischen kennen wir auch ein paar Leute aus dem Ort, so oft wie wir da schon waren.

Bad Tölz mit der Terme ist auch bequem via Auto zu ereichen und die BOB fährt zum Münschner Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## Micro767 (4. September 2013)

http://www.lamprechthof.com/

http://www.bikepark-lenggries.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (4. September 2013)

@Mr.Nice

ab dem 23´ten könnte ich dir Kartenmaterial und 2 Tourenbücher geben für die Ecke 

Vom Geierkopf geht ein Steig runter der mal in der Freeride war aber mehr "Enduro" kenn *ich* in der Ecke nicht.
Bin ja immer mit meiner Holden dort ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. September 2013)

Dank dir!! Auf dein Angebot mit Kartenmaterial und Tourenbücher würde ich genauso wie Tipps zum Einkehren zurück kommen 

Den Geierkopt Trail hab ich schon gesehen bzw. gelesen, dass er seit diesem Jahr für Biker gesperrt ist... 

Warst du hier http://www.tegernseerstimme.de/talweit-erster-mountainbike-trail-kommt/43983.html schon gefahren``??

Gruss
chris


----------



## codit (4. September 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Warst du hier http://www.tegernseerstimme.de/talweit-erster-mountainbike-trail-kommt/43983.html schon gefahren``??


 
Der Funtrail hat seinen Namen verdient. Geht bei wenig Gesamtgefaelle rauf und runter. Fuer Deine Ansprueche technisch eher leicht.
Der Tegernsee ist aber immer eine Reise wert. Gibt dort auch viele Pfade mit ordentlich Anspruch. Aber: vorher geht es immer sehr steil
hoch.

Gruesse codit


----------



## Micro767 (4. September 2013)

Die 2 Videos die ich im Netz dazu gefunden hatte, brachten mich letztes Jahr nicht dazu meinen Urlaub an den Tegernsee zu verlegen und geziehlt werde ich auch dieses Jahr nicht dahin fahren.

Sollte ich warum auch immer in der Nähe sein, schau ich aber warscheinlich vorbei


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. September 2013)

@codit
Bin mit Kind und Anhänger unterwegs von daher geht da nix besonders anspruchsvolles... da würde mir meine Frau sonst was erzählen

Für landschaftlich schöne Touren mit guter Einkehrmöglichkeit bin ich aber offen - gerne auch per pm.

Gruss
chris


----------



## codit (4. September 2013)

@_Mr.Nice_

Tegernsee ist der schönste See im Bayrischen! MTB wird dort (speziell mit Hänger) konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll wegen der teils extrem knackigen Anstiege. Runter geht von Forstweg bis extrem verblockten Trail alles, wenn man sich etwas auskennt.

Meine Lieblingsrunden:
1) Rottach-Egern flach nach Wildbad-Kreuth und Klamm dort Aufstieg über Scharztennenalm und Saalbachklause zur Auer Alm (Einkehr ist Pflicht, urig und DAS PANORAMA!) von dort den Panoramatrail (flowig) runter nach Bad Wiessee, am See nach Rottach-Egern
2) Schlierseerunde: von Tegernsee steil zur Neureuth-Alm (super Aussicht) und Gindel-Alm (Einkehr) meist flowig, stellenweise verblockt auf Wanderweg runter zum Schliersee, von Neuhaus hoch zur Kühzogl-Alm, Forstweg runter nach Rottach-Egern
3) Erzherzog-Johann Runde: von Rottach-Egern zunächst auf Teer (großteils läuft ein schöner aber anstrengender Wanderweg/Trail kreuz und quer zur Straße) durchs Suttengebiet zur Vallepp über Erzherzog-Johann-Klause mit kurzer Schiebepassage (50 m aber mit Hänger 2mal laufen) zur Bayeralm und über den obigen Flowtrail zur Schwaigeralm bei Kreuth, am Fluss entlang retour

Alle 3 Runden haben nach meiner Erinnerung so 1000-1200 Höhenmeter.

Fahrtechnisch interessant:
- der Bayernpfad von der Neureuth-Alm zum Tegernsee ... steeeeeil und anspruchsvoll
- Wanderweg von Gindelalm zum Schliersee auf Runde 2
- trailige Auffahrt zur Bayeralm und Flowtrail nach Kreuth auf Runde 3
- Panoramaweg von Aueralm nach Bad Wiessee auf Runde 1
- am späten Nachmittag die Nordabfahrt vom Wallberg , Auffahrt über Suttengebiet auf Teer (ob die Seilbahn Räder transportiert weiss ich nicht)

GPS-Tracks habe ich leider keine (ich kenne mich dort etwas aus). Es gibt aber eine brauchbare Übersichtkarte "Biken&Radlen"  beim Fremdenverkehrsverband mit MTB-Tourbeschreibungen und Höhenprofilen. Kann ich Dir bei Bedarf gerne mal ausleihen.

Zum Wohnen empfehle ich Rottach-Egern. In den Ortsteilen ruhig und grün. Viele Pensionen. Am Nachmittag/Abend auf jeden Fall mal ins Tegernseer Brauhaus (Bier und ...), zum Angermaier in Berg/Rottach-Egern (Kalbsrahmbraten) und auf die Schwaigeralm bei Kreuth(Fisch)!  

Grüsse
codit


----------



## Steve-Art (4. September 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> die Gans organisiert Kerstin doch mit Dir, es gab einige positive Meldungen.
> Da schreib ich gleich ne Email an Euch.
> ...



Hallo Dirk,

gibst du mir bitte mal eine Info zur Gans Aktion.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. September 2013)

@codit
Wow, man könnte meinen, dass du entweder von dort bist oder doch schon das ein oder andere mal Urlaub dort gemacht hast

Als Ausgangsort haben wir uns jetzt eigentl. einen Ortsteil von Lenggries ausgeschaut. Aber da der Tegernsee ja nur 30km entfernt ist und die Touren sich gut anhören werden wir bestimmt mal dort vorbei schauen. Und wenn´s dann auch "nur" zum Einkehren ist

Ne, online Topokarte für das Gebiet hast zufällig zur besseren Planung im Vorfeld nicht, oder?? Gefunden habe ich bisher nur http://www.wanderreitkarte.de/ und http://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernat...jSEXXXRGl8qvry1vHK8WMChAx2Q/L7E59/OnI59/HK874

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (5. September 2013)

http://openmtbmap.org/ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (5. September 2013)

Ja openmtbmap ist top, die nutze ich auch. Aber etwas Arbeit, bis sie das erste Mal läuft. Die Wanderreitkarte ist sehr ähnlich (auch OSM-basiert).
  @Mr.Nice: als verschleppter Bayer war ich schon ein paar Mal dort!


----------



## Steve-Art (5. September 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK, sonst keiner bei der Gans dabei?
> 
> @Mr Nice: wie war die Aussicht?
> 
> Ich denk das war's für die Woche bei den kommenden Temperaturen See See See...



Würde gerne mit meiner Herzdame bei der Gans dabei sein.

Würde den Termin noch mit Ihr abstimmen.

Stimmt der Mi. 20.11. gegen 19 Uhr?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Perga (6. September 2013)

codit schrieb:


> ... Aber etwas Arbeit, bis sie das erste Mal läuft. ...



fand es einfach, man muss lediglich zwei exe Dateien installieren, da es glaube ich auch ohne eine Garmingerät läuft:

Garmin BaseCamp
http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=4435

Karte bei openmtbmap auswählen (ist die zweite exe)

http://openmtbmap.org/de/download/odbl/#europa-kartendownloads


Dann Ansicht in GoogleEarth wählen und die Tour schon vorher "live" abfahren 



Immer mehr gps Touren gibt es auch auf:

http://www.gps-tour.info/

Da kann man bei MTB-Tour die länge, schwierigkeit, spaßfaktor vorher auswählen.

den gps-track dann runterladen und in  Basecamp genauer ansehen und ev ändern. 



"Wanderreitkarte" muss ich mal test...


----------



## LarsLipp (6. September 2013)

Morgen mal schauen mit der Startzeit: je nach dem Ende des Winzerfestes..


----------



## codit (6. September 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> Immer mehr gps Touren gibt es auch auf:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/


Bei "privaten" Tracks von unbekannten Erstellern ist m.M. Vorsicht geboten. Sind erst kürzlich auf einer "Abkürzung" des Stonemantrails von den Rotwandwiesen einen Alpinsteig runter. Wir haben 1h kletternd getragen und geflucht, insbesondere als uns der erste Seilzug behelmt entgegen kam . Der Track war als fahrtechnisch mittel (S1) angegeben und wurde von 3 Kommentaren gelobt.


----------



## Perga (6. September 2013)

jo, ist klar, dass da vorsicht geboten ist.  Und solche Bewertungen sind immer subjektiv. Da haste zu einem Trail sicher 10 verschiedene Meinungen - nur bei "Technik".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2013)

So ein Misst, nun haben wir den Regen. Hoffen wir mal auf einen trockenen Abend, nach den feuchten Abend...


----------



## open-air (7. September 2013)

Aha, doch versackt.
Vielleicht wird's heute noch besser.
Perga und ich haben gestern wenigstens noch eine Fahrt geschafft.
Ich brauche schlauchlos 
Gruss

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2013)

Vielleicht kommt ja noch die Strebe: ja Schlauch-los hat schon was.

Ne bin nur ein wenig versackt. Bin ja schon zu Hause...

Ich sollte mal was Frühstücken...


----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2013)

Wer mit am Start? Futter jetzt was, pack mein Rad ein, mach TÜV und bin bereit!


----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2013)

Wie schaut's in Bensheim aus???


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (7. September 2013)

Spitzen Wetter hier! Sorry Jungs, musste fluchtartig den Berg in Richtung vernünftige UMTS Verbindung verlassen.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2013)

kein Thema, dann durften wir wenigstens nach Hause...

So die Strebe ist da. Morgen einbauen! Falls ich kann


----------



## open-air (7. September 2013)

Du weißt wo Du Hilfe bekommst.
Meik_B, kdin Problem hatte ja auch noch was zu tun.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2013)

Jups, muss mal schauen, ob ich das Werkzeug habe. Ansonsten können wir dann auch mal nach TUbless schauen...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. September 2013)

Strebe drin: danke an OA. Jetzt könnt es ja fast wieder losgehen... Der Sommer neigt sich wohl ein wenig dem Ende..

Mal sehen ob es bei dem Wetter ne Rund unter der Woche gibt??? Muss wohl am Freitag nach Berlin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2013)

Jetzt kommt doch erst die schönste Jahrezeit zum Biken 

Ich weiss jetzt im übrigen auch warum du früher nach Bali fliegst.... Final in Sentul on September 28 
http://www.emirates247.com/entertainment/miss-world-2013-pick-your-favourite-2013-09-09-1.520341 

  @meik
Und wie war´s gestern noch gewesen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (9. September 2013)

heute sieht es doch super aus!?


----------



## LarsLipp (9. September 2013)

Ja, bin aber frisch geimpft. Wobei die Sonne ja lacht. Setzte aber heute noch aus, eventuell morgen bei schönem Wetter! 

@Mr Nice: klar, danach haben die Zeit für mich: Zumindest Platz 2 - 18 oder so... Da kann ich mir die Zeit bis Elli kommt vertreiben und die Feiern mit mir und Sven seinen Geburtstag am 30.09. Jetzt ist mir klar warum der noch bleibt...

Schauen wir mal ob's Wetter hält. Würde dann mein Rad für morgen einpacken und direkt ab 17:00 Uhr starten.

Wer ist mit am Start? Mittwoch sieht's ja richtig feucht aus. Freitag bin ich in Berlin...


----------



## Perga (9. September 2013)

jo, heute sieht die Vorhersage für Dienstag sogar gut aus. War gestern noch Regen pur gemeldet. Ev mach ich dann huete den "Herbstreifen" vorne drauf.  
mal sehen...
aber 17:00 - hmm, hab noch ein paar Stunden über...aber das wird trotzdem knapp


----------



## LarsLipp (9. September 2013)

Kein THema. Mr Nice kommt auch erst zur zweiten Runde. Aber dir kann man es auch nicht recht machen: 

9:30 zu früh
11:30 geht nicht
17:00 Passt auch nicht

Willst du nur noch Nachts fahren ? 
Pack doch dein Rad ins Auto und komm direkt zum OA!


----------



## Perga (9. September 2013)

? ab 11:00 am WE geht immer!  natürlich nicht zwangsläufig, wenn man zB erst 30 min vorher bescheid bekommt und es eben noch geregnet hat...da denkt doch keine Socke dran, dass du dir da nochmal die Füße naß machen willst!


----------



## LarsLipp (9. September 2013)

Ich will mir die Füße ja nicht nass machen, aber es hat nicht mehr geregnet. Dacht ja nicht, dass du aus Zucker bist...  Meik war da flexibler und musste um 12:40 arbeiten... 

Drücken wir uns mal für morgen die Daumen.


----------



## Perga (9. September 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ... Dacht ja nicht, dass du aus Zucker bist...


na, warten wir mal bis das "weiße Zeug" wieder runterkommt 



LarsLipp schrieb:


> .
> Drücken wir uns mal für morgen die Daumen.



ja, denn momentan ist ja super Wetter.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (9. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat von euch zufällig jemand einen Lenker an die 78,5 cm bzw. 80 cm in Schwarz bzw. blau im Keller herumfliegen und würde diesen gerne loswerden?

Ansonsten bestelle ich kurz vor Urlaubsknapp noch einen 

 @Chris
Bin nur die kleine Winzerfestrunde gefahren, Toter Mann und übers Kirchberghäußchen zurück 

Grüße 
Meik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (9. September 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> na, warten wir mal bis das "weiße Zeug" wieder runterkommt
> 
> Dann bin ich hoffentlich näher bei dem bösen weißen Zeug. Ich darf aber nicht über die Grenze nach Panama und Kolumbien... Da ist aber jetzt mal wirklich ne Powder Runde eingeplant!


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. September 2013)

@Perga
Was is denn dein Herbstreifen??

 @LarsLipp
Nee, Powder Runde - ja, ich hol mir auch nur ne Pkt. Karte - sollten wir wirkl. mal wieder starten.... 

 @meik
Sorry, mit einem Lenker kann ich leider nicht dienen.... Wann geht´s an den Gardasee??

Moment. sieht das Wetter ja echt gut aus aus!! Wobei heute Nacht hat´s aber auch schon genug geregnet.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (10. September 2013)

@LarsLipp
Nee, Powder Runde - ja, ich hol mir auch nur ne Pkt. Karte - sollten wir wirkl. mal wieder starten.... 

Da sparst du ja wirklich was. Wobei du ja jetzt mit den breiten Latten angeblich mithallten kannst. Bin da mal gespannt. Wann warst du das letzte mal im Schnee???

Kommst du heute zu Runde II - Ich habe mal mein Licht mit eingepackt...

Ich bin glaub ich auch für den Rest der Woche raus: Termine Termine Termine...


----------



## Perga (10. September 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Was is denn dein Herbstreifen??


Herbst/Frühjahr Vorne: Muddy Mary 2.5
Winter H+V: ICE SPIKER PRO 2,35

weeste doch


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. September 2013)

@LarsLipp
An das letzte mal Powdern kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern.... war aber mit 2 komischen Typen irgendw. in Dallas meine ich 

On ich heute Lust auf die zweite Runde hab muss ich mal schauen. Aktuell aber eher weniger....

 @Perga
Der Ice würde sich bei entsprechendem Gatsch doch betimmt auch ganz gut machen


----------



## Perga (10. September 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @_Perga_
> Der Ice würde sich bei entsprechendem Gatsch doch betimmt auch ganz gut machen



 Ja, der Gripp ist auch im Matsch und auf nassen Wurzeln super. 
  Doch da wir  ja ab und an die Teerstraße hochfahren : der Rollwiederstand ist schon heftig ohne Schnee. Auch sind die Spikes selbst nicht bombenfest, da fliegt schon mal die ein oder andere mit der Zeit raus  speziell beim Bremsen. Schwalbe hat dafür sogar extra Ersatz - Spikes zu verkaufen, die muss man nur reindrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. September 2013)

Kosten dann auch wahrs. nur 1 Euro pro Spike

Wer geht denn nun eigentl. alles heute Abend ne Runde fahren??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (10. September 2013)

hmm - also hier regnet es im 30 Minutentakt. Für das miese Wetter auch noch früher schluß machen - ich denk nedd...


----------



## LarsLipp (10. September 2013)

Mal noch ein wenig abwarten. Bei Regen nein: bei gutem Wetter ja. Ansonsten hüpf ich eventuell beim Pfitzenmeier rein habe aber eben meinen Abendtermin für morgen abgesagt. Wetter wird ja aber nicht besser...


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. September 2013)

Heri auch Regen..... von daher wäre ich bei ner Runde Pfitzenmeier dabei

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. September 2013)

bin wieder im Lande 

Samstag DIMB Tour 14 Uhr ab Führt


----------



## Perga (16. September 2013)

ui ... und ohne blaue flecken? 

Hier hat's nur geregnet - hast nix verpasst 

SA geht klar - hoffentlich mal ohne regen


----------



## Micro767 (17. September 2013)

ohne blaue Flecken, auch wir hatten 2 Tage Regen aber für 1 Ganztages und 2 Halbtages Touren hat es gereicht.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. September 2013)

Wenn ich am Samtag fahr dann eventuell mal wieder ne Meli Runde. Muss ja  mal mit der neuen Strebe ne Runde fahren.


----------



## open-air (19. September 2013)

Bin für Sa, DIMB raus  Das liebe Haus

Ist hier ja nich viel los! Schon Winter, Perga hat bestimmt schon die Spikes drauf.

Das weisse Zeugs kommt

Gruss
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (20. September 2013)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder ne Meli Runde drehen: war da schon lange nicht mehr. Wenn ich schon in Fürth bin, kann ich auch gleich nach Beerfelden weiter fahren... 

Da es nächste Woche ja nach Bali geht, schone ich mich aber...

Sonntag eventuell ne lockere Runde? Will in HI und so ab 12:30 -13:00 Uhr ein zweimal den Buckel hoch? Eventuell mit ner kleinen Abend Einkehr? Müsste Elli halt zu Fuß hin. Kirchberghäuschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (21. September 2013)

Wetter sieht ja mal ganz gut aus: jetzt kann es noch ein wenig wärmer werden und dann gib's hier ne schöne Runde...


Noch jemand mit am Start? Startzeit so zwischen 10:00 und 11:00. Wobei eher früher als später...


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. September 2013)

Läuft....

Gruss
chrtis


----------



## LarsLipp (21. September 2013)

She ich das richtig: nicht nur Schlafmützen hier OK, bei mir ist es die senile Bettflucht...


----------



## LarsLipp (22. September 2013)

Hi,


kleine Runde mit Frauen-Unterstützung? Start so 12:30 - 13:00 Uhr?

Bei OA...!


----------



## Micro767 (23. September 2013)

So ich bin raus bis min. 8´ten Okt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. September 2013)

Seit ihr gestern noch ne Runde gefahren??

 @Micro767
Wie schon wieder weg?? Man, man, man.... 

Kannst du mir noch die Bücher vom Gebiet Tegernsee mitbringen?? Viel. kannst du sie LarsLipp mitgeben - ihn sehe ich ja öfters als dich  

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. September 2013)

Nächstes Wochenende London und dann drauf ein langes in der tiefen Pfalz


----------



## LarsLipp (23. September 2013)

OK, bin dann auch mal weg:  Vor dem 1.11 wird es wohl nix.
Hups: die Hessen haben ja gar keinen Feiertag...


----------



## Micro767 (23. September 2013)

Wir, d.h. meine Holde und ich sind von LA aus auf den Meli und haben die Jungs am Parkplatz durch zufall bei ihrer 2´ten Auffahrt getroffen.

Tja deshalb arbeiten wir ja auch in BaWü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (23. September 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

melde mich bis 08.Oktober nach IBIZA ab.

Ich wünsche Euch trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß.

Freue mich schon jetzt auf die erste Tour 

mit Euch im Oktober.


----------



## sad1802 (24. September 2013)

Tach,

fährt morgen jemand am Melibokus ?!
Oder habt ihr andere Pläne`?


----------



## Perga (24. September 2013)

*g* schlechter Zeitpunkten. Die meisten sind wohl weg... auch ich bin erst wieder Donnerstags zurück.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. September 2013)

Weg ist doch gut: Kannst ja ne Flachrunde bei den Kässköppen drehen! 

Wird hier bestimmt die nächsten 2 Wochen eh ruhiger. Hier wird ja nur gefeiert und weg gefahren... 

Geht dann im November wieder richtig los... Endlich nicht mehr so warm


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. September 2013)

Hallo,

for Sale

Rahmen 19,5" 2011 
Bremse Avid: Elixir CR
Schaltung X9 10 Fach
Hope ZTR
SQ lab Sattel
Gabel neuer Service


----------



## LarsLipp (25. September 2013)

Wie: was ist denn los? Keine Zeit mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. September 2013)

Ja! Und mit 3 Kindern muß ich zurückstecken, zu viel Verantwortung.
Gerne auch in Teilen!


----------



## LarsLipp (25. September 2013)

Du musst in Teilen zurückstecken? 

Dann mal her mit der Teileliste: wobei wir hier ja alle ziemlich komplette Räder haben...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. September 2013)

Hope/Ztr. Laufräder, Fox 36 talas mit frischem Service, Reverb 30,9mm , x9 ......


----------



## open-air (27. September 2013)

Hi,
Tisch für unser Gansessen res. Sollten ca  20 Pers. werden
20.11., 19:00
 @Steve-Art, Du auch?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. September 2013)

Bike ist weg!


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi,


nix los hier: fährt denn keiner? Bin hier jeden Tag auf dem Zweirad unterwegs. Teil in schwerem Gelände  Sven meint schon ist gut das wir DH Erfahrung haben 

Viel Spaß noch in der Pfalz


----------



## Evilposse (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi!

Werde mich die nächsten Tage aufs Rad schwingen, sobald das Bauprojekt Nr. 2 die finale Phase erreicht hat.  Morgen und Freitag sind wir mittags ab 15 Uhr am Trail, dann wird es Zeit sich dem 2rad zu widmen. Bin mal gespannt wie ich klar komme....

MfG


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Oktober 2013)

Bauprojekt Nr. 2??

Da hier niix los ist war ich heute Nachmittag 60 km RR fahren im Ried War aber brutal windig!!
 @LarsLipp
Wie mim 2Rad unterwegs?? Keiner Wellen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Oktober 2013)

Nee, fahre hier Mopped, aber ab und an durchs Gelände 

Aber die Aussichten sind hier oft nicht sooo schlecht:








Bin heute mal extrem Träge und ich glaub ich frühstück erst mal bevor ich an den Strand geh. In 2 Tagen gibt es wohl auch wieder mehr Wellen...






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/72350

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/72350

Keine Ahnung wie man hier richtig Bilder einbindet...


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Oktober 2013)

Wie  keine Dähnin??  Ich hab unsere heute morgen im Pfütze gesehen

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (7. Oktober 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Hi,
> Tisch für unser Gansessen res. Sollten ca  20 Pers. werden
> 20.11., 19:00
> @Steve-Art, Du auch?



Ja , bitte 2 plätze, für evi und stefan. Vielen dank!


----------



## Steve-Art (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bin wieder im Lande.

Wer ist diese Woche am Meli unterwegs?


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2013)

mal schauen aber vor Donnerstag nicht


----------



## Micro767 (8. Oktober 2013)

Do wird es wohl auch nix bei mir


----------



## Airflyer (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,


dachte ich melde mich mal wieder, bin jetzt ein paar mal gefahren hoffe es klappt demnächst mal mit euch zu fahren.


Gruß


----------



## Steve-Art (9. Oktober 2013)

Bin am Montag Abend noch auf die Rundstrecke Bensheim losgefahren,

am Alsbacher Schloss ist der Antrieb geschrottet !!

Kurbel dreht aber Kettenblatt nicht.

Na ja,  9 Kilometer fahren und 5 Kilometer Bike schieben ist ja auch Sport!

Habe beim Stadler um Tausch bzw. Rücknahme des Bikes gebeten.

In 6 Monaten 7 Werkstatt Termine wegen Schäden ist

leider zu Viel.

Mal schauen wie die Geschäftsführung reagiert.


----------



## Micro767 (9. Oktober 2013)

Na dann wird es vielleicht schon Zeit für ein echtes MTB


----------



## Micro767 (9. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## Perga (9. Oktober 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Na dann wird es vielleicht schon Zeit für ein echtes MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Oktober 2013)

@Airflyer
Unbedingt!!Möchte doch schon lange mal das Icb fahren... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (10. Oktober 2013)

Ja vllt klappt es am Samstag wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt und gutes Wetter ist


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Oktober 2013)

Steve-Art schrieb:


> Habe beim Stadler um Tausch bzw. Rücknahme des Bikes gebeten.
> 
> In 6 Monaten 7 Werkstatt Termine wegen Schäden ist
> 
> ...



Hast ja ein paar Kommentare bekommen... 

Mit 7 Terminen sollte das doch ausgehen... Hatte Micro nicht auch Erfahrungen mit dem Hersteller??? Dann aber die Marke wechseln: Rotwild hat da was: Mr Nice sendet bestimmt einen Link und hat eventuell einen Kontakt... Dann sind wir alle Neidisch...


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Oktober 2013)

@Airflyer
http://www.pfitzenmeier.de/events.php?boxtype=1&tPath=7_30_355&events_id=2135 
   @steve
Das neue Rotwild würde ich auch sofort nehmen! !

 

 @LarsLipp
Und was machen die Wellen? ? In den Alpen hat's heute das erste mal richtig geschneit. .. die Skisaison kann also nach eurem Urlaub gestartet werden.  Grüße an Eli und alles liebe und gute zum Geburtstag-auch von meinen beiden Mädels

Gruss
chris


----------



## Steve-Art (11. Oktober 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hast ja ein paar Kommentare bekommen...
> 
> Mit 7 Terminen sollte das doch ausgehen... Hatte Micro nicht auch Erfahrungen mit dem Hersteller??? Dann aber die Marke wechseln: Rotwild hat da was: Mr Nice sendet bestimmt einen Link und hat eventuell einen Kontakt... Dann sind wir alle Neidisch...



Rotwild P1+ ist wirklich ein heißes Teil. Leider ein Prototyp und laut 
Rotwild erst ab Mitte bis Ende 2014 Lieferbar.
Also brauche ich noch was zum Überbrücken. Da ist im Moment
mein Favorit die Trailrakete Stereo von Cube. Hier der Link zum Video.

http://www.elektrobike-online.com/v...b-cube-stereo-hybrid-140-sl.862622.410636.htm


Und diese Bike ist seit 2 Wochen kurzfristig Lieferbar.

Was haltet Ihr von der Marke CUBE?


----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine ein richtiges MTB ! 

Das heißt OHNE Motor !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (11. Oktober 2013)

Geiles Teil das Cube !!!!!! 

Mit nem Lottogewinn würd ich mir das auch als Spaßmaschine holen...

Leider spiele ich kein Lotto


----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2013)

find ich irgendwie oversize


----------



## Airflyer (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,


wäre eine gute gelegenheit aber so wie es momentan aussieht wird das bei mir nichts, falls doch bin ich kurzfristig dabei.


----------



## Evilposse (11. Oktober 2013)

HIho!

Da gebe ich Micro recht. Bike mit Motor, irgendwie befremdlich...

MfG
Martin


----------



## Steve-Art (11. Oktober 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Geiles Teil das Cube !!!!!!
> 
> Mit nem Lottogewinn würd ich mir das auch als Spaßmaschine holen...
> 
> Leider spiele ich kein Lotto



Ist gar nicht so heftig, komme an die 27,5 zoll variante unter 3.400 euro


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Oktober 2013)

Doppel post...


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Oktober 2013)

Na, na Jungs!! Imho hat das Ebike seine Daseins Berechtigung - mal schauen wie der Markt dafür in 25-30 Jahren ausschaut wenn wir alt sind ...

  @Airflyer
Wird sicherlich auch noch andere Möglichkeiten geben.  

 @Evil
Was macht die Schulter??Alles wieder fit? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Oktober 2013)

@steve
Ich würde es nehmen Meinst du für den Preis die SL Variante?? Die http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/...lack-n-grey-n-green-2014/c-WG000962/a-A015539 sieht auch schon heiss aus 

Gruss
chris


----------



## sad1802 (11. Oktober 2013)

Steve-Art schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht so heftig, komme an die 27,5 zoll variante unter 3.400 euro


 
Du bist doch ebike Experte - gibts eigentlich auch ein 29er ebike fully ?!


----------



## rmfausi (11. Oktober 2013)

@Evilposse
Räder mit Schaltung sehen teilweise auch "merkwürdig" aus.   :-D 

Wollte nur auch mal mein Senf dazugeben. 

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (11. Oktober 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Du bist doch ebike Experte - gibts eigentlich auch ein 29er ebike fully ?!



ja, das cube und einige andere. Habe eine liste im privatrechner. Schicke dir die info wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## Evilposse (11. Oktober 2013)

@rmfausi
Mag sein, allerdings nicht so seltsam wie nen Kasten am Bike 
 @Mr. Nice
Joa, Schulter funktioniert. War jetzt drei mal unterwegs und die Sache läuft.  Fuchstrail wurde auch schon beackert


----------



## Steve-Art (11. Oktober 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @steve
> Ich würde es nehmen Meinst du für den Preis die SL Variante?? Die http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/...lack-n-grey-n-green-2014/c-WG000962/a-A015539 sieht auch schon heiss aus
> 
> Gruss
> chris



ja, aber ohne den zusatz ,PRo, 3299 euro, online fahrradvertrieb habe die kontaktdaten daheim gespeichert.


----------



## Steve-Art (11. Oktober 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @steve
> Ich würde es nehmen Meinst du für den Preis die SL Variante?? Die http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/...lack-n-grey-n-green-2014/c-WG000962/a-A015539 sieht auch schon heiss aus
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Hier die Seite des Anbieters.


----------



## Steve-Art (11. Oktober 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Du bist doch ebike Experte - gibts eigentlich auch ein 29er ebike fully ?!




Hier der Link,
da sollten alle neuen Modelle auch 29er aufgelistet sein.

Gruß Stefan

http://www.elektrobike-online.com/n...en-e-bikes-fuers-gelaende.587194.410636.htm#1


----------



## open-air (11. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ist ja recht schmuddelig in unseren Gefilden
Die Influenza plagt mich auch noch, bin für's WE somit raus.

 @Steve-Art, na dann mal frohe Entscheidungsfindung.
Bist Du sicher, dass der Einsatz auch immer des gedachten angepasst war?
Das Cube Stereo Hybrid 140 SL hört sich auch gut an. Mir wäre aber 200er Scheiben und eine  Saint lieber.

 @Evilposse, hast Du auch was mit ... hinter TM ... am Hut?
Schön zu hören, das es Dir besser geht.

Ev. geht ja was die Woche gegen Abend, dannn malmit Licht.
 @Mr. Nice ist das Flutlicht schon da?


Ach ehe ich's vergesse, ich fahre vorne ja auchnur ein Blatt.


Gruß
open-air


----------



## rmfausi (11. Oktober 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Ach ehe ich's vergesse, ich fahre vorne ja auchnur ein Blatt.
> 
> Gruß
> open-air



Ist die Hammersackschwerschmidt wieder weg? Oder war diese
damit gemeint?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Evilposse (11. Oktober 2013)

@open-air

Ne, damit haben wir nichts am Hut. Wir sind nur am Fuchs zu gange gewesen. Ich habe das auch erst vor ein paar Tagen entdeckt und will das morgen mal abfahren.

MfG


----------



## open-air (11. Oktober 2013)

Ach schwer ist sie, aber das bischen Gramm,  is bei mir zu viel
In der Pfalz auf dem Felsenwanderweg fand ich das Teil echt geil.
Es hat klack gemacht und rauf gings. Na ja bis ich an der dritten wurzel hängen blieb

Aber das waren nur die verdammten 26 Räder schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der e-Mann mit so nem Rad kommt werden wir alle neidisch... 

Hier ist es immer noch recht warm: wobei wir heute bei 33° und viel Wind vom Strand weg sind. War echt zu kalt... 

Ansonsten passt das einigermaßen mit den Wellen. Besser geht immer. War 2 Tage lang zu groß: wirklich zu groß...

Viel Spaß euch noch!


----------



## Perga (12. Oktober 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> In der Pfalz auf dem Felsenwanderweg fand ich das Teil echt geil.
> Es hat klack gemacht und rauf gings. ...



ja, das war fedd- da hat das teil richtig fun gemacht.  Den müssen wir aber mal komplett fahren...


----------



## rmfausi (12. Oktober 2013)

Da fällt mir gerade was ein:





Schönes Wochenende 
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Steve-Art (12. Oktober 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist ja recht schmuddelig in unseren Gefilden
> Die Influenza plagt mich auch noch, bin für's WE somit raus.
> ...



200er Scheibe wird natürlich wie immer nachgerüstet, 

aber was ist eine Saint?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## rmfausi (12. Oktober 2013)

Eine Saint ist eine sehr gute 4-Kolben Downhill Scheibenbremse von Shimano. Sie macht das wirklich gut, überhitzt wenig, also eine Sorglosbremse was man so hört und liest. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## open-air (12. Oktober 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade was ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 coool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Oktober 2013)

Sehr cooler Comic
  @LarsLipp
Über 30ig Grad und zu kalt?? Heute auf dem Krehberg hatte es 1,7 °!! Da war`s ja letztes Jahr an Weihnachten wärmer...

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (12. Oktober 2013)

Krehberg?
Sind die Bäume weg?
Hörte das die da am "schaffe" sind.


----------



## codit (13. Oktober 2013)

Am Knodener Kopf ist alles frei. Aber im Hohlweg (weisses Kreuz) runter nach
Gronau liegt immer noch das im Juni umgebrochene Baummikado.


----------



## Steve-Art (13. Oktober 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Eine Saint ist eine sehr gute 4-Kolben Downhill Scheibenbremse von Shimano. Sie macht das wirklich gut, überhitzt wenig, also eine Sorglosbremse was man so hört und liest.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ah OK, 

Danke für die Info.

War mit der XTR 206mm selbstkühlend aber auch
voll auf zufrieden.

Wenn das neue Bike kommt, entscheide ich dann 

ob Saint oder wieder 206er XTR verbaut wird.


----------



## Steve-Art (13. Oktober 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Du bist doch ebike Experte - gibts eigentlich auch ein 29er ebike fully ?!



So hier die mir vorliegenden 29er Fullys

01
FOCUS 29"HE"JARIFA 29"30G, 42S, blackm/whitem 36v/11ah

02
Corratec E Bow 45 Performance

03
CUBE Stereo Hybrid 140 SL 29


----------



## Steve-Art (13. Oktober 2013)

Sonntag 13.10.2013

Schaue aus dem Fenster,

sehe schönes MTB Wetter 

und habe schon wieder kein Bike !!!!  
( wieder mal Kaputt in Werkstatt)

Und nach 7 Werkstattterminen in 2013 
aktuell ist der Antrieb im Ar... 

wollen die das Bike wirklich nicht

umtauschen oder zurücknehmen.

Na ja,

habe diese Woche für ein Markenrad 

quer durch Deutschland telefoniert.

( Es wird aktuell der Marktführer Haibike die beste 
Qualität und Erfahrung im E Bike MTB Bereich liefern können)

Kriege die nächsten 2 Wochen einige Infos zur Lieferzeit und 

Preise zugesandt.

Wünsche allen, die ein fahrbereites Bike in der Garage haben

viel Spass beim Biken.

http://fthumb1.mtb-news.de/cache/670/auto/1/1/fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/mr/oi/mroii0omzdh3/large_Eurobike_Tag_3_Hai_Bike-16.jpg


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Oktober 2013)

Wird`s das unten verlinkte?? An Haibikes komme ich evtl. einen Zacken günstigere ran... schick mir mal ne pm.
 @open-air
Der SJ2 ist zwar auch wieder frei aber sieht zieml. mitgenommen aus... wobei es überraschend trocken war. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,


am Sam. mittag würde ich mitfahren wenn Ihr fahrt und die Strecke Fahrtechnisch nicht allzu schwer ist.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt hier keine fahrtechnisch schweren Strecken...... von daher sollte es passen

Ob und wann ich allerdings fahren gehe, kann ich dir im Moment noch nicht sagen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (16. Oktober 2013)

Ok können am Freitag nochmal schr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (16. Oktober 2013)

Mr. NICE HAT RECHT, OBWOHL ES KOMMT AUF DIE sichtweise an.
Wir fahren Sa. meist gegen 9:30oder für Langschläfer 11:00.
 @Perga, wie sieht es aus wieder mal Bock auf den Wald oder lieber die Katze kraulen
 @Micro767 Meli rauf und runter?

Gruss 
open-air


----------



## Perga (17. Oktober 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Mr. NICE HAT RECHT, OBWOHL ES KOMMT AUF DIE sichtweise an.
> Wir fahren Sa. meist gegen 9:30oder für Langschläfer 11:00.
> @_Perga_, wie sieht es aus wieder mal Bock auf den Wald oder lieber die Katze kraulen
> @_Micro767_ Meli rauf und runter?
> ...



*g* 
suuuper Wetter für Samstag gemeldet - ich hab mal wieder so richtig bock auf "rauf und runter" vor der haustür 
Und 11Uhr ist auch klasse, da wird es grade hell


----------



## Micro767 (17. Oktober 2013)

Schau auch ob ich frei bekomme und um 11 Uhr da bin 

Wo ist Treffpunkt ?


----------



## Airflyer (17. Oktober 2013)

Also 11 finde ich auch noch früh mal schauen ob ich das schaffe.
Wie lange und wie weit fahrt ihr denn so ?


----------



## Perga (17. Oktober 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Also 11 finde ich auch noch früh mal schauen ob ich das schaffe.



 


  Sicher  11Uhr ist auch noch früh, aber manche Kompromisse muss man eben machen, sonst wirds nix.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Oktober 2013)

Zum Glück sind die Schlafmützen keine Surfer: wir fahren hier um kurz nach 7 auf zum Spot. Zum Glück dieses Jahr etwas später, der Wind bleibt immer länger weg als üblich. Um 11:00 gibt es dann lecker Frühstück....


----------



## Micro767 (17. Oktober 2013)

Na dann sei froh das Du keiner von uns bist ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Oktober 2013)

@LarsLipp
Was denn nun?? Kurz nach sieben oder später?? 11 Uhr is ja auch nur kurz nach sieben.... 

Viel Spass noch beim Wellenreiten.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Oktober 2013)

Habe ich doch geschrieben: 7 Uhr geht es los zum Spot. Um 11:00 rum bin ich fertig mit surfen... Da geht's ja in Deutschland erst los... 

Euch auch ein wenig Sonnenschein: morgen ist BBQ beim Lupo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (17. Oktober 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Euch auch ein wenig Sonnenschein...


 
 ja, schön reindrücken in die Wunden!


Viel Spaß


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Oktober 2013)

Hot Hot ...

Morgen gibt es eine Downhill Runde. Fahr da aber nicht mit... Ob die hier ordentliches Material haben? Mal sehen, ob ich Bilder bekomme...


----------



## open-air (18. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

sehen wir's positiv, wir können wenigstens keinen Sonnenbrand bekommen. @LarsLipp, Ihr grillt einen Lupo... 
Gute Wellen und noch scheeenen Urlaub.


Na dann am Sa. um 11:00, ausgeschlafen und gut gestärkt vom leckeren Frühstück..

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (18. Oktober 2013)

bei mir müsste es morgen klappen aber ausgeschlafen ??? Naja ...


----------



## Airflyer (18. Oktober 2013)

Also bei mir sollte es auch klappen.
Würde aber noch gerne Wissen wie weit und wie lange Ihr ca. fahrt
und wo trefft ihr euch denn.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Oktober 2013)

@LarsLipp
Ordentl. Material?? Für das Hutchinson UR World Cup Team reicht zumindest das indonesische Material

[ame="http://vimeo.com/59970311"]Video auf Vimeo[/ame]


 @open-air
Und Muskelkater von gestern??

 @Airflyer
Die Strecke. Meist ein bißchen hoch und wieder ein bißchen runter. Da´s heute Nacht gut geregnet hat wird´s wahrs. auf 2-3 verschiedere Abfahrten am Meli rauslaufen.... wg. Treffpunkt schickt dir bestimmt open-air ne PM.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (18. Oktober 2013)

Ok dann bis morgen


----------



## open-air (18. Oktober 2013)

@_Mr. Nice_,
Schönes Video

Muskelkater noch nicht, kommt aber bestimmt noch
Meine Schulter meldet sich, bekomme den linklen Arm kaum noch hoch, die eine Übung war anregend für's Impingement in der Schulter.
 @_Airflyer_,
kommst Du mit dem Auto oder Rad?


ÄÄm, vergessen, @Micro767 wenn Du mit dem Auto kommst am besten hinter'm Hotel Krone Parken. Bei uns ist z.Z. wegen der "groß" Baustelle der Teufel los.
Zudem kommt der Schwager mit nem Hänger, die Holde bekommt Gartengewächse und die priv. P. sind belegt, sorry.


----------



## Airflyer (18. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem Auto


----------



## Micro767 (18. Oktober 2013)

Kein Ding !


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Oktober 2013)

War der OA in HI?


----------



## open-air (18. Oktober 2013)

OK,
Du kennst dich in Auerbach aus?
Parkplatz hinter dem Parkhotel.
Der ist z.Z. wegen der Baumaßnahmen nur aus Richtung Bensheim anfahrbar. 
Berliner Ring bis Kreisel Tennisanlage, links, dann immer der Nase und Baustelle lang.


----------



## open-air (18. Oktober 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> War der OA in HI?



Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaalzeit (Frühstück)!! jep


----------



## Airflyer (18. Oktober 2013)

ok, bin dann so um 11 da


----------



## Steve-Art (18. Oktober 2013)

Habe heute meine Schmerzgrenze

für Mountainbike Entzug erreicht. Die Instandsetzung für mein Hardtail

dauert wohl noch 2 Wochen. Habe mir also heute noch ein 

HAIBIKE XDURO RC FULLY angeschafft. 

http://www.orangebc.com/media/images/org/haibike_eQ-Xduro_FS_RC_SR.jpg


Fahre es morgen mal gemütlich ein.

Treffe mich mit Alex (ein Freund dem ich den Meli schmackhaft gemacht habe)

morgen um 11 Uhr am Kroneparkplatz. 

Fahren gemütlich den kleinen Rundkurs.


----------



## open-air (18. Oktober 2013)

Na dann, Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch zum Bike: aber gleich mal Reifen tauschen und die Bremsscheibe... 

@OA: und wie war HI?


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (19. Oktober 2013)

bestes Wetter! ich wünsche euch viel Spaß! 

Mich hat leider eine echt Miese Erkältung erwischt. dann vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal...

Grüße Meik


----------



## Evilposse (19. Oktober 2013)

Moin Leute !

Ab wann seids unterwegs?
Ich treffe mich heute mit paar Jungs bei mir und wir starten um 11. Allerdings wird der Schwerpunkt heute auf Toter Mann und Fuchs liegen. Zuvor allerdings machen wir vielleicht ne kleine Runde Meli oder was anderes. Also, vielleicht fährt man sich übern Weg 

MfG


----------



## open-air (19. Oktober 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Bike: aber gleich mal Reifen tauschen und die Bremsscheibe...
> 
> @OA: und wie war HI?



Hi,
war gut
Ist vollkommen anders als das, was ich sonst so mache, puu

 @Evilposse, das könnte mit Treffpunkt Meli klappen,  viel Spass.

Gruss
open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin leider raus...

Gruss
chris


----------



## codit (19. Oktober 2013)

Am TM ist Ärger programmiert oder? Naja sind geschätzt wohl um die 13, ich sprech sie mal an.


----------



## Micro767 (19. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben nur 2 Fußgänger am TM getroffen ...

Dann noch 3 mal Meli  , nur der Frühaufsteher musste früher heim


----------



## codit (19. Oktober 2013)

Fahr mal etwa da wo früher der Hüpfer über den morschen Stamm war rechts, Spur ist schon gut sichtbar. Nach 30 Metern geht es los. Für mich sind das Problem die Fallgruben für den Erdaushub. Klar, könnte jetzt sagen ist nicht mein Wald. Will dort oben aber noch viele Jahre (bis 80) ohne Stress fahren.

Übrigens haben wir uns an der Meli-Plattform gesehen, Ihr seid los, wir gekommen. Hatten auch unseren Spass 1500 rauf und wieder runter, aber nicht nur am Meli .


----------



## Steve-Art (20. Oktober 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Bike: aber gleich mal Reifen tauschen und die Bremsscheibe...
> 
> @OA: und wie war HI?



Stimmt, 

habe gestern morgen um 10 Uhr gleich noch vor der ersten Fahrt
vorne "Muddy Mary in 2,5' und hinten die"Big Betty in 2,4' installiert.

Klappt hervorragend. 

Um die Bremse kümmere ich mich die Tage.

Danke für den TIP!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (21. Oktober 2013)

Gerne geschehen: grad mit der Hilfe ist es ja nicht sooo schwer die Reifen zu bewegen...  Und Grip kann mann immer brauchen... 
Und wie es es so mit nem Fully?


----------



## Steve-Art (21. Oktober 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Gerne geschehen: grad mit der Hilfe ist es ja nicht sooo schwer die Reifen zu bewegen...  Und Grip kann mann immer brauchen...
> Und wie es es so mit nem Fully?



Die ersten paar Kilometer ist es ein merkwürdiges Gefühl.
Ich dachte dauernd, ich hätte hinten einen platten Reifen.

Bei der Abfahrt ist das Bike aber spürbar ruhiger auf dem Trail

und das Vorderrad fährt Zielgenauer da hin, wo es auch hin soll.

Das fühlt sich deutlich sicherer an.

Habe heute wieder einige Teile geändert und ausgetauscht.

(Hauptsächlich zur Ergonomie. Griffe, Sattelstütze, Bremse etc.)

Mit dem tausch der Bremsanlage warte ich noch bis ich die

Info vom Stadler zum Verbleib der Hardtailreparatur 

bzw. Rückgabe habe.


Werde morgen ab ca. 17 Uhr wieder am Meli fahren.

MFG Stefan


----------



## Perga (21. Oktober 2013)

Steve-Art schrieb:


> Werde morgen ab ca. 17 Uhr wieder am Meli fahren.
> 
> MFG Stefan



 gute Idee!  bin dabei 
Lampen testen. ..

PS: Samstag war soo fedd...


----------



## sad1802 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hast du mehrere Lampen? 
Klingt gut, dann bin ich morgen wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Bis 20 Uhr hab ich Zeit, dann ist BVB time


----------



## Steve-Art (21. Oktober 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> gute Idee!  bin dabei
> Lampen testen. ..
> 
> PS: Samstag war soo fedd...


bin auch auf die lampe gespannt. SAD aus schriesheim kommt auch. 17uhr am kroneparkplatz.Alex meldet sich auch noch. Gruß stefan


----------



## Perga (21. Oktober 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Hast du mehrere Lampen?


ja, kann dir eine mitbringen, soll min 800 lumen haben, da können wir uns sicher einigen. .




sad1802 schrieb:


> ...Bis 20 Uhr hab ich Zeit, dann ist BVB time


die spielen erst um 20:45, da guggste die erste Halbzeit ungeduscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab ne Lampe aber bin auf den Vergleich gespannt


----------



## Perga (21. Oktober 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Lampe aber bin auf den Vergleich gespannt


noch besser, nehm dann 2 mit: helm+lenker


----------



## open-air (21. Oktober 2013)

Jo, immer besser
Wollte ev. morgen auch eine Runde drehen, soll wieder Sommer werden.
Samstags nicht aus dem Bett kommen und die Woche über nix arbeiten müssen

Na dann laden wir die Akkus, mal sehen, 17:00 komme ich vielleicht heim aber nicht auf's Rad

Gruss
OA


----------



## Perga (21. Oktober 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> ...mal sehen, 17:00 komme ich vielleicht heim aber nicht auf's Rad
> 
> Gruss
> OA



wem sagste das! hab halt noch genügend Überstunden, die ich aber gerne für das gemeldete Wetter nehme, sonst schaff ich die 1700 ja auch nedd.Aber bei bis zu 20 Grad im Oktober, hätte ich notfalls auch Urlaub genommen. 
wäre doch ne dicke runde. ..?


----------



## Micro767 (22. Oktober 2013)

hab nen Massage Termin, den ich nicht absagen kann 

Viel Spaß !


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Oktober 2013)

17.00 Uhr is aber für nen N8tride zu früh da Sonnenuntergang erst um 18.20 Uhr ist... sprich richtig dunkel ist´s erst gegen 10 vor sieben!!

Oder wollt ihr die erste Runde im Hellen und die zweite mit Lampe fahren??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (22. Oktober 2013)

Könnte Donnerstag ne Runde fahren !


----------



## Perga (22. Oktober 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> 17.00 Uhr is aber für nen N8tride zu früh da Sonnenuntergang erst um 18.20 Uhr ist... sprich richtig dunkel ist´s erst gegen 10 vor sieben!!
> 
> Oder wollt ihr die erste Runde im Hellen und die zweite mit Lampe fahren??
> 
> ...



Das war von mir nicht sooo ernst gemeint, mit den Lampen. Werde sie aber sicherheitshalber mitnehmen. Schauen wir mal...im Wald ist es momentan etwas früher dunkel - sind noch genug Blätter dran. Die auf dem Boden stören mich mehr...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Oktober 2013)

@Micro767
Eher Samstag wieder. Donnerstags steht Pfitzenmeier auf dem Programm....

 @Perga
Das heißt ihr wollt nur eine Runde Meli fahren?? Hmh.....

Gruss
chris


----------



## sad1802 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin flexibel  - wieviel hm und km hat denn eine Runde Meli?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (22. Oktober 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @_Perga_
> Das heißt ihr wollt nur eine Runde Meli fahren?? Hmh.....



bis jetzt haben wir ausser 17:00 nix ausgemacht. Denke das wird man, wie fast immer, spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Oktober 2013)

Da ich min. bis 17.30 Uhr arbeiten muss wird das mit 17.00 Uhr auch eher nix bei mir

  @sad
Keine Ahnung was eine Runde Meli an hm/km hat - musst du die Jungs fragen die gps haben   Von der Zeit her aber ca. halbe Std. pro erneuter Auffahrt...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde am Freitag mittag fahren falls jem. lust hat sich nach der Arbeit noch anzuschließen.


----------



## Perga (22. Oktober 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Da ich min. bis 17.30 Uhr arbeiten muss wird das mit 17.00 Uhr auch eher nix bei mir
> Gruss
> chris



können ja Treffpunkt für 2. Runde machen. wäre für oa sicher auch passender. ..


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Oktober 2013)

OA hat mir gerade gemailt, dass er Feierabend macht und auf dem Weg nach Hause ist.... Wetter ist ja top!!

Ich werde mal mit telefonieren und dann ggf. bei der 2./3. Runde evtl. vorbeikommen. Akkus habe ich vorhin extra noch geladen

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (22. Oktober 2013)

Bin eben zur Tür rein (at home)


----------



## sad1802 (22. Oktober 2013)

Schön war's...

PS: und der BVB hat auch noch gewonnen


----------



## Perga (23. Oktober 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Schön war's...
> 
> PS: und der BVB hat auch noch gewonnen



 -nochmal genutzt das super Wetter. Heute regnet es ohne Pause...


----------



## open-air (23. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

war 
Die Pause kann ich heute gut gebrauchen.
Ab morgen müssen die Verluste der letzten Wochen wieder regeneriert werden

War das eine von uns?
http://www.morgenweb.de/newsticker/bergstrasse/auerbach-mountainbiker-im-wald-gestürzt-1.1252880


Gruß

oa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Oktober 2013)

Oha, klingt nach einem Sturz auf dem Fuchstrail.... gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite!!

 @Perga
Ja, heute regnet es nur einmal.

Da haben wir wohl gestern alles richtig gemacht 

 @sad
Ein Unentschieden wäre mMn gerechter gewesen. Aber danach fragt morgen schon keiner mehr

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (23. Oktober 2013)

Das ist doch der Verein, bei dem es nur drauf ankommt das der Ball im Tor landet. 
Wie ist/war wurscht.....


----------



## sad1802 (23. Oktober 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Verein, bei dem es nur drauf ankommt das der Ball im Tor landet.
> Wie ist/war wurscht.....


 
Ist das nicht bei allen Vereinen so  

... aber dem BVB vorzuwerfen, sie würden nicht schön spielen....

naja, falsches Thema im falschen thread


----------



## open-air (23. Oktober 2013)

Ohhhh jeee
Fettnapf
Ein schönes Spiel und [FONT="]fairer [/FONT]Wettkampf ist immer was feines...
Egal, .. .


----------



## Micro767 (23. Oktober 2013)

Also morgen fährt keiner, na dann mach ich auch was anderes ...


----------



## Airflyer (24. Oktober 2013)

Zur Info eine Nachricht vom hr da wir es am Sam. kurz davon hatten, war aber ein normaler Radweg: 
*Reinheim: Stacheldraht auf Radweg gespannt*

            Ein aufmerksamer Radfahrer hat in Reinheim ein mögliches Unglück verhindert.            
            Der  Mann entdeckte nach Mitteilung der Polizei vom Mittwoch Stacheldraht,  der über einen Radweg gespannt war. Zwei Jugendliche beobachteten  demnach das Geschehen und rannten davon, als der Radfahrer sie auf die  Falle ansprechen wollte.


Die Gabel hab ich vorerst auch rep. auf der rechten Seite war ein hoher Luftdruck im Lower Leg vllt. war die Schraube unten nicht ganz fest bzw. dicht und es hat sich Luft reingezogen.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. Oktober 2013)

38 kenne ich nur einen. Ich hoffe er ist es nicht und egal wer es ist es geht im gut.


Viele Grüße mit ein paar verbleibenden warmen Tagen

der Surfer


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Oktober 2013)

Kenne hier auch keine Jungs die unter 40 sind.... alles Alte Säcke die bei uns fahren gehen

Gruss
chris


----------



## Evilposse (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Jungs...

Wie ihr schon mitbekommen habt, gab es am Fuchs einen Unfall. Bei der Person handelt es sich um mich....
Ich liege hier in Ludwigshafen mit drei gebrochenen Brustwirbeln und der liebe Gott war mir nochmal gnädig um mich nicht zum Pflegefall werden zu lassen. 
Biken hat sich nun für mich erledigt. Meinen Kram werde ich bei Gelegenheit verkaufen. 
Bis demnächst...


----------



## Micro767 (24. Oktober 2013)

Gute Besserung ! ! !


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Oktober 2013)

@Evilposse
Alter was schaffst du denn für Sachen!! Erst die Schulter und jetzt das...... gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite.

Wärst du besser am Dienstag mit uns N8triden gegangen. Wie ist´s zum Sturz gekommen?? Wieder 4.ter Double??

Gruss
chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. Oktober 2013)

Gute Besserung auch von mir !
Ich hoffe das Essen ist noch so gut wie 2010


----------



## Hightower78 (24. Oktober 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## open-air (24. Oktober 2013)

Oh sch.

Gute Besserung.

OA


----------



## Evilposse (24. Oktober 2013)

Danke euch allen !
Vorallem tut es mir um meine Tochter und Frau leid,  den ich so viel Kummer bereitet habe, weil ich immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand muss und ja immer alles im Griff habe........wenns soweit ist öffnet es einem die Augen, leider meistens zu spät. Man ist kein Supermann und wirds auch nie....

  @Mr. Nice
Diesmal war es der kleine Gab zwischen den Anliegern....

Mfg
Martin


----------



## open-air (24. Oktober 2013)

Hoffen wir es bleibt nix zurück.
Hast Du mit Deinen zwein wenigstens Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (24. Oktober 2013)

Hi Jungs,

Alex hat gestern bei Canyon zugeschlagen.

Hier das Bike und der Link.

Sieht fett aus.

NERVE CF 9.0 2013

https://www.canyon.com/i/bikes/bikedetail/nerve-cf-9_c1033.png



@ Evilposse, auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## Perga (24. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch zu dem Teil! 
  @Steve-Art wenn der "Bub" 18 wird, zeig ihm doch bitte wie er sich beim IBC anmeldet 

ansonsten sag ich nur "infiziert"


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. Oktober 2013)

Evilposse schrieb:


> Danke euch allen !
> Vorallem tut es mir um meine Tochter und Frau leid,  den ich so viel Kummer bereitet habe, weil ich immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand muss und ja immer alles im Griff habe........wenns soweit ist öffnet es einem die Augen, leider meistens zu spät. Man ist kein Supermann und wirds auch nie....
> 
> Das war auch bei mir der Grund ! Mir bleiben 12 schrauben 3 platten und fast jeden Tag Probleme.
> Für meine 3 Kids trete ich aber gerne zurück!


----------



## Alex_CF (25. Oktober 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dem Teil!
> @Steve-Art wenn der "Bub" 18 wird, zeig ihm doch bitte wie er sich beim IBC anmeldet
> 
> ansonsten sag ich nur "infiziert"



Hallo erstmal,

ich habe es gerade so alleine geschafft  
Dann quäle ich mich wohl in Zukunft mit euch noch öfter den Buckel hoch

Gruß Alex


----------



## Micro767 (25. Oktober 2013)

Wie schaut es morgen aus ? 
11 Uhr auf dem Hotel Parkplatz ?


----------



## Alex_CF (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Micro,

11 Uhr würde bei mir passen.
Ich würde gerne mit Steve noch einmal die kleine Runde fahren.
Ich bin leider noch nicht so fit, dass ich mit euch großen Jungs mitfahren kann.

Das wird aber noch 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Perga (25. Oktober 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es morgen aus ?
> 11 Uhr auf dem Hotel Parkplatz ?



yepp


----------



## open-air (25. Oktober 2013)

Zerreißt einem ja den ganzen Tag

OK 11:00 

Gruß

OA


----------



## Micro767 (25. Oktober 2013)

anderen zerreist es die ganze Nacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (25. Oktober 2013)

Ach, schlafen kannst Du sehr, sehr  viel später noch genug.


----------



## sad1802 (25. Oktober 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Hallo Micro,
> 
> 11 Uhr würde bei mir passen.
> Ich würde gerne mit Steve noch einmal die kleine Runde fahren.
> ...


 
Hast schon dein neues bike gleich mitgenommen?


----------



## Alex_CF (25. Oktober 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Hast schon dein neues bike gleich mitgenommen?



Nein, leider nicht.
Ich werde es in ca. 3 Wochen direkt in Koblenz abholen.
Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste

Gruß Alex


----------



## Airflyer (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich würde auch mit fahren wenn das für euch ok ist


----------



## Micro767 (25. Oktober 2013)

klar doch


----------



## Steve-Art (25. Oktober 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es morgen aus ?
> 11 Uhr auf dem Hotel Parkplatz ?




Jawoll,

klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (25. Oktober 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Hallo Micro,
> 
> 11 Uhr würde bei mir passen.
> Ich würde gerne mit Steve noch einmal die kleine Runde fahren.
> ...



Hi Alex,

treffen uns dann morgen um 11 Uhr wieder auf dem Parkplatz

vom Hotel Kronepark und fahren die Rundstrecke "Bensheim 1".

Die Ziele sind ja gesteckt!

Bis morgen


----------



## rmfausi (25. Oktober 2013)

An Evilposse:
Von mir auch erstmal gute Besserung, du scheinst wirklich Glück gehabt zu haben. Ich hoffe auch das alles wieder ordentlich verheilt ohne das was zurückbleibt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi Evilposse: auch von mir alles gute und gute Besserung!


----------



## Steve-Art (26. Oktober 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Hallo Micro,
> 
> 11 Uhr würde bei mir passen.
> Ich würde gerne mit Steve noch einmal die kleine Runde fahren.
> ...



Hi Alex,

hier die Info zur Bike Lampe von Amazon.


----------



## open-air (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

9:00 und es ist noch dunkel.
Noch regnet es nicht. .....


----------



## Micro767 (26. Oktober 2013)

9:47 in LA hat es soeben angefangen richtig stark zu regnen ....


----------



## Airflyer (26. Oktober 2013)

Fahren wir trotzdem


----------



## Micro767 (26. Oktober 2013)

10:03 in LA läßt es nach, regnet aber noch 

Über Frankental wird es hell


----------



## Perga (26. Oktober 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> 9:47 in LA hat es soeben angefangen richtig stark zu regnen ....



hier auch...hmm. Mal noch bis 10:30 warten?


----------



## sad1802 (26. Oktober 2013)

Die Lampe habe ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Aber was soll das Bild Steve? Die Lampe ist doch nicht für den Arsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (26. Oktober 2013)

soo - is vorbei mit Regen....Sonne kommt. Bin um 11 da


----------



## Airflyer (26. Oktober 2013)

Ok dann mach ich mich fertig lpmme vllt etwas später


----------



## Micro767 (26. Oktober 2013)

Mach mich auf den Weg


----------



## Micro767 (26. Oktober 2013)

Wer kommt jetzt alles ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Oktober 2013)

Schön das es mit einer gemeinsamen Abfahrt noch geklappt hat

Wie oft seit ihr noch gefahren? ?

  @steve
Die Lampe is okay aber direkt in HK bestellt um einiges günstiger

http://dx.com/p/cree-xm-l-t6-3600lm-4-mode-white-bike-light-headlamp-black-silver-4-x-18650-171971 als Helmlampe kann ich ciese http://dx.com/p/sl-8208b-2-cree-xm-...bicycle-light-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-224526 empfehlen.  Evt. bestelle ich die Tage nochmal welche dort. Bei Interesse PM.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Steve-Art (27. Oktober 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Die Lampe habe ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Aber was soll das Bild Steve? Die Lampe ist doch nicht für den Arsch




Stimmt,

Allerdings bei diesem netten Anblick scheint 

für mich immer gleich die Sonne,

so wie die hellste Fahrradlampe(LoL)


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Oktober 2013)

Schwalbe hat wohl meinen MM getauscht: hatte einen neuen in der Post. Der muss jetzt wieder montiert werden...


----------



## Perga (27. Oktober 2013)

in der Post?  bist du wieder im Lande? hast du den Regen mitgebracht?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Oktober 2013)

Regen? Hier ist doch TOP Wetter. Du willst es doch gar nicht warm. Ich musste einen 20° Temperatur Sturz aushalten... Und noch ewige 50 Tage bis zum Urlaub... 

Wie schaut es bei euch am Freitag / Samstag mit ner Runde aus? Hups: die Hessen müssen ja schaffen? Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Oktober 2013)

Du bist eindeutig zu früh abgereist..... http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...n-7-asia-pacific-downhill-challenge-auf-bali/

Wo bleiben eigentl. die Fotos von der Miss World Wahl?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Steve-Art (28. Oktober 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Du bist eindeutig zu früh abgereist..... http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...n-7-asia-pacific-downhill-challenge-auf-bali/
> 
> Wo bleiben eigentl. die Fotos von der Miss World Wahl??
> 
> ...



Kein Problem!

http://bilder.bild.de/fotos-skalier...mbhf-1380408311-32600634/2,w=559,c=0.bild.jpg

http://cdn.timesofisrael.com/uploads/2013/06/Indonesia-Miss-World-_Horo-e1370764206498.jpg

http://www.indoboom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Miss-world-2013-coronation-ceremony.jpg


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, besitzt zufällig jemand von euch einen der folgenden Fahrradgepäckträger die man ohne Anhängerkupplung montieren kann?

- THULE Clipon high
- THULE Backpack
- ECKLA Grizzly

Falls ja wäre ich dankbar wenn ich die Montage mal an meinem Auto versuchen kann...

Danke 
Grüße Meik


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Oktober 2013)

Nee, sorry da muss ich passen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (30. Oktober 2013)

Wir auch nicht, haben aber gerade nen alten Thule Träger für die Anhängerkupplung zu verkaufen


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub der Wawa hatte mal einen mit ohne Kupplung... Keine Ahnung, ob der sich hier in Bensheim noch rumtreibt. Kannst du die Dinger nicht einfach bei der ATU oder so mal probe-montieren?

Mein Jet Lag legt sich nur langsam: heute war ich erst um 6:00 arbeiten... Könnte ruhig noch ein wenig anhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,

fahre am Freitag nach dem Frühstück die Rundstrecke "Nördliche Bergstraße".

Ist sonst noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## open-air (31. Oktober 2013)

Äm ja, in Rüheim..


----------



## Steve-Art (31. Oktober 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Äm ja, in Rüheim..




Oh ja,

das ist schade.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass der Arbeitstag schnell vorbeigeht.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. November 2013)

Die Hessen müssen heute Nachsitzen. Die Fleißigen haben heute frei!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (1. November 2013)

Die Fleißigen... Wer treibt sich denn dauernd in Bali rum?


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. November 2013)

WO treibt´s du dich denn rum 

Was macht dein Bike?? Schon verkauft?? 

Grus
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (1. November 2013)

Vlatho_Lenz schrieb:


> Die Fleißigen... Wer treibt sich denn dauernd in Bali rum?



Und, meinst du ich häng da faul rum?  Da hock ich ab und zu schon um 7:00 im Wasser mit 30 Minuten anfahrt. Das will ich hier mal in der Runde sehen...

Wenndu mal Bock hast zu radeln: mein Dawg oder Stinky ist bereit!


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (1. November 2013)

Danke für das Angebot! Ich befürchte allerdings, dass bereits die Anfahrt zum Melibokus alle meine Kraftreserven aufbraucht.


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. November 2013)

Dann nimm doch das Auto.....


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (1. November 2013)

Ich meinte die "kleine" Anfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (1. November 2013)

Das war eine schöne Menage a trois",heute.
Meine Zwei Hübschen Muddy Mary",
und Big Betty" haben mich so richtig in Fahrt gebracht!
Hatten den wald fast für uns alleine.


----------



## Steve-Art (3. November 2013)

In Monnem kummt die Sunn raus,

ist heuten Nachmittag jemand auf dem Berg?


----------



## Steve-Art (3. November 2013)

Hab heute noch einmal die Rundstrecke nördl. Bergstraße gefahren.

Hagel, Regen, Matsch, nasse und schlammige Blätter haben die Runde

anspruchsvoll gemacht. Habe trotzdem meine Bestzeit verbessert. 

2h 12 min.

Hoffentlich gibts nächste Woche mal wieder trockenes Wetter.


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. November 2013)

Es gibt ja auch kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlechte Kleidung... 

Mein Hosentipp http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ.../product/review-endura-superlite-short-33068/ 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Alex_CF (3. November 2013)

Danke für den Tipp...sieht nach trockenem A....h nasse Waden aus 

Gruß Alex


----------



## LarsLipp (5. November 2013)

Hi,

passen die eingetragenen Termine für die Gans bei Euch noch?

Mittwoch 20.11.2013 19:00 Uhr.

Bitte aktualisiert die Liste: Steve: du wolltest mit? Ich sehe keinen Eintrag?

Bitte die Personen und die Gansteile eintragen.

Gruß


----------



## open-air (5. November 2013)

Tisch und Raum für 20 Pers. ab 18:30.
Wir sollten annähernd so viele Pers. sein, da das Gewölbe res. ist. ( noch )


----------



## LarsLipp (5. November 2013)

ich will keinen Regen am Samstag....


----------



## rmfausi (6. November 2013)

Wird am Samstag gefahren? Wann Wo? Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (6. November 2013)

Was für eine Größe hat eigentl. deine Sau??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (6. November 2013)

Wenn das Wetter passt auf jeden Fall! Bist du mit am Start?


----------



## rmfausi (6. November 2013)

Hi Jungs, mein Schweinchen ist L. Das L fällt aber eher etwas kleiner aus, bei anderen Herstellern wäre es eher M.
Ja ich möchte am Samstag mitfahren. Ich werde auch meine Sau mitbringen denn, Winterzeit ist Hardtailzeit. 


An der Uhrzeit habe ich zum Gansessen auch nichts zu bemängeln, bräuchte nur nochmal eine Adresse fürs Navi am Samstag.
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. November 2013)

@rm
Und was für ne Vorbaulänge??50mm?? Wenn`s bei mir passt würde ich mitfahren und falls moglich ne Runde auf deinem Schweinchen drehen

Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (6. November 2013)

Ja, 50mm. Kannst gerne  fahren, bergauf und bergab. ;-)  Könnte ich dann auf  Deinem 301 'ne Runde drehen? Ohne Anhänger.
Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. November 2013)

Mr Nice soll die SAU Mal Bergazf treten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (6. November 2013)

Möchte auch mal probesitzen, bitte


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. November 2013)

@rm
Klar kannst du dann mim 301 fahren. Ansonsten bring ich dir aber auch gerne das schwerere Rad mit.... zu schnell bist du für uns ja eh

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (7. November 2013)

Das schwere mit den Hänger: und ich setzt mich rein.


----------



## rmfausi (7. November 2013)

Er nun wieder... 

Das schwere bin ich schonmal in L probegerollt, Traktor. Vielleicht ein anderes Mal. Wird bestimmt lustig am Samstag, freu. Wann und wo wird Treffpunkt sein? 1000 beim S.?

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Airflyer (7. November 2013)

Hallo


bin zwar noch etwas angeschlagen, aber wenn ich bis Sam. wieder fit bin und das Wetter passt würde ich auch mitfahren.


----------



## rmfausi (8. November 2013)

Hi an alle, die Ausfahrt morgen ist doch noch aktuell, oder gibts  eine Änderung?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (8. November 2013)

Wie schauts mit der Uhrzeit und dem Treffpunkt?

Eine Runde meli wäre ich dabei...

Grüße Meik


----------



## rmfausi (8. November 2013)

Bis jetzt steht noch nichts genaues fest, Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit, darum hatte ich auch vorhin nochmal nachgefragt. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (8. November 2013)

Hi,

gerade von der Arbeit gekommen: Startzeit 11:00 Uhr bei Trockenheit.

Wir sollten halt morgen früh noch mal schauen: Treffpunkt beim OA.


----------



## open-air (9. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (9. November 2013)

open-air schrieb:


>



Sehr schön, gib mir bitte mal deine Adresse per PN durch, fürs Navi. Bis später, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Perga (9. November 2013)

jo, sieht ja mal nicht ganz so schlecht aus. Da werd ich mich mal beeilen, damit ich 11Uhr schaffe


----------



## LarsLipp (9. November 2013)

Wieder mitten in der Nacht...

Jetzt starten wir schon um 11:00 und die Schlafmützen müssen sich beeilen...


----------



## Steve-Art (9. November 2013)

Habe leider noch Termine, 

schaffe es erst gegen Mittag an den Berg.

Melde mich dann, 

Viel Spass!


----------



## LarsLipp (9. November 2013)

Scheeeene Runde: Super Wetter und schöne Abfahrten. Hoffen wir auf Sonne am nächsten Wochende: wird wohl noch kühler...

An die daheim geblieben: Ihr habt was verpasst.


----------



## Perga (9. November 2013)

yepp , war fedd. Mit soviel Sonne war nach der Woche ja nicht zu rechnen...


----------



## open-air (9. November 2013)

Ihr seit der Meinung, das war spitze?

Jep, war es!


----------



## LarsLipp (13. November 2013)

SO: Samstag sieht ja im Moment noch trocken aus: Ich bin bei ner Runde dabei! Startzeit den Schlafmützen angepasst ab 11:00?

 @gansesser: Ihr wisst wo Ihr hin müsst? 

Götzinger in Bensheim Zell

Adresse: Gronauer Straße 152, 64625 Bensheim
Telefon:06251 68714


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2013)

Samstag 11 Uhr schaut gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (13. November 2013)

samstag sieht auch bei mir gut aus.


----------



## Perga (13. November 2013)

Steve-Art schrieb:


> samstag sieht auch bei mir gut aus.


  dito


----------



## LarsLipp (13. November 2013)

Dann hoffen wir mal auf trockenes Wetter. Sieht ja wieder nach ner netten Truppe aus.


----------



## Alex_CF (13. November 2013)

Samstag passt auch bei mir.
An das neue Bike muss ja mal dreck

Gruß Alex


----------



## LarsLipp (13. November 2013)

Letzter Samstag war fast trocken: schauen wir mal...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (13. November 2013)

Samstag passt bei mir auch. ich fahr dann mal 30 min früher los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (14. November 2013)

Hallo,


bei mir wirds leider nichts, darf ein bisschen im Garten arbeiten


----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2013)

@Airflyer: kannst du auch nach der Runde oder am Sonntag erledigen! 

Wetter sieht ja wieder gut aus, nicht ganz so warm, aber passt schon...


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. November 2013)

Gartenarbeit?? Es ist Mitte November.... solltest besser Indoor Anbauen

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2013)

Klar: schön auf der Rolle einen Rauchen...



Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Gartenarbeit?? Es ist Mitte November.... solltest besser Indoor Anbauen
> 
> Gruss
> chris


----------



## Airflyer (15. November 2013)

Ich wohne so nah am AKW da kann ich auch im Winter im Garten anbauen


----------



## LarsLipp (15. November 2013)

Hi Stadler Personalverkauf -20% für Freudenberger... Oder auf Anfrage auch bei mir... heute und am 20.11.

Auch für reduzierte Artikel!

Bis morgen im Wald!


----------



## rmfausi (15. November 2013)

Habe dort auch Rabatt bekommen. 

Am Mittwoch 18.30 Uhr, steht die Zeit noch?

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## LarsLipp (15. November 2013)

Yo, aber keinen Rabatt.

Wer ist morgen mit am Start? 11:00 Uhjr beim OA. Komme mit dem Auto und geh dann in die Sauna...

Meik:Startest du früher? Rainer ist nicht da da wird es eher gemütlich!


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. November 2013)

Oder einfach das hier http://up.picr.de/16347836er.jpg ausdrucken... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2013)

no comment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (16. November 2013)

Heute 11 Uhr Parkplatz Hotel ?


----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2013)

Nee, beim OA!


----------



## Steve-Art (16. November 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Heute 11 Uhr Parkplatz Hotel ?


treffe mich mit alex um 10.44 uhr am parkplatz. Fahren die kleine rundstrecke. Schauen aber kurz beim oa vorbei. Gruß steve


----------



## Perga (16. November 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Nee, beim OA!


da du faule Socke auch mit dem Auto kommst , sind es min vier KFZ...

EDIT: OK -Steve hat das jetzt geklärt


----------



## Micro767 (16. November 2013)

Ich parke am Hotel und radel zu OA


----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> da du faule Socke auch mit dem Auto kommst , sind es min vier KFZ...
> 
> EDIT: OK -Steve hat das jetzt geklärt



Hey du schlafmütze: meinst du ich schlepp meine Sport-Tasche mit dem Saunazeug auf dem Radl mit? 

Was ist mit Meik? 

Mal langsam packen...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (16. November 2013)

Ich bin dann mal spontan raus. Rechner ist gerade abgekackt und morgen muss ich von zuhause arbeiten. Da muss ich mich jetzt mal drum kümmern.

Ich fahre morgen  in meiner Mittagspause ca. 14:00 -16.00 eine kleine Runde Toter Mann, Fuchstrail. Wer interesse hat einfach melden.

Ansonsten sehen wir uns beim Gansessen...


----------



## Steve-Art (16. November 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Samstag passt auch bei mir.
> An das neue Bike muss ja mal dreck
> 
> Gruß Alex




Für Sonntag, Rundstrecke "Nördl.Bergstraße"
Am Ende der Hauptstrasse in 64665 Alsbach-Hähnlein,
Parkplatz Sperbergrund

Gruß


----------



## Alex_CF (17. November 2013)

Hi,

Ich habe es (erschöpft aber zufrieden) geschafft  
Steve war tolerant und hat oft gewartet.
Einmal bin ich gestürzt (ich brauche andere Reifen) und kalt war es auch.
Reine Fahrzeit ca. 3,5h.... Bestimmt keine Glanzleistung aber fürs erste mal Nördliche Bergstraße.......
 @steve: vielen Dank für das Guiding und die tolle Tour.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (17. November 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe es (erschöpft aber zufrieden) geschafft
> Steve war tolerant und hat oft gewartet.
> ...



Gerne,

hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

3 Stunden und 12 Minuten hat es genau gedauert. (reine Fahrzeit)
Das waren dann mit gestern ca 1.600 Höhenmeter an 2 Tagen.

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche

und freue mich auf Mittwoch beim Gansessen.


----------



## Alex_CF (18. November 2013)

Hallo,

Ich würde am Samstag, gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt, gerne noch einmal die Runde "nördliche Bergstraße" fahren. Tempo .....gemütlich (siehe oben).
Wer möchte mit fahren?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Micro767 (18. November 2013)

Sind in Stuttgart ...


----------



## Airflyer (19. November 2013)

mein Rad ist momentan nicht fahrbereit 

Nächstes Jahr würde ich gerne bei folgenden Veranstaltungen mitfahren

SIGMA SPORT Bike                      Marathon in Neustadt a.d.W.
Gäsbock Marathon

ist da schon jemand mitgefahren ?
bzw. besteht interesse teilzunehmen ?


----------



## Steve-Art (19. November 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde am Samstag, gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt, gerne noch einmal die Runde "nördliche Bergstraße" fahren. Tempo .....gemütlich (siehe oben).
> Wer möchte mit fahren?
> ...


bin gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## Steve-Art (19. November 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> mein Rad ist momentan nicht fahrbereit
> 
> Nächstes Jahr würde ich gerne bei folgenden Veranstaltungen mitfahren
> 
> ...


dürfen E-mountainbikes auch mitfahren? Gruß steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (19. November 2013)

@air-flyer
Hast du keinen Ersatz LRS?? Je nachdem was du für Einbaumasse hast könnte ich dir evtl. einen leihen.

Du willst aber nicht mim ICB an den o.g. Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, oder?? Die meisten fahren hier eher zum Spass als gegen die Zeit 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2013)

Ich glaub mit Marathon Veranstaltungen bist du hier falsch.

Wie was ist am Rad kaputt? Interesse an nem Laufradsatz?

20 / x12? Bonträger Cousin Earl. Sollte Tubless ready sein...


----------



## rmfausi (20. November 2013)

Steve-Art schrieb:


> dürfen E-mountainbikes auch mitfahren? Gruß steve



Ich kann nur für den Gäsbock "Marathon" schreiben, NEIN. Das hat der Hermann (kelme) im Lokalforum auch deutlich kommuniziert.

Neustadt kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich vorstellen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Airflyer (20. November 2013)

Ich wollte da auch nur zum Spass mitfahren.

Das Rad ist noch ganz musste aber den LRS einschicken wegen einer
Rückrufaktion .
 @Mr. Nice: Danke für das Angebot habe das Rad aber komplett abgegeben.


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2013)

Ich denke ein Marathon mit E-Antrieb ist ja auch albern: Wäre ja aber ein Ziel für dich in zwei Jahren einen zu schaffen.  Sollte drin sein, wenn du nicht erster werden willst.


----------



## rmfausi (20. November 2013)

Übrigends, wer beim Gäsbock Marathon 2014 mitfahren möchte, die Anmeldung wird am 1.12.2013 geöffnet. 
Man sollte sich da auch zügig anmelden denn die Plätze sind schnell weg. Der Marathon ist kein Rennen sondern eine 
empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung in der Pfalz, es gibt keine Zeitnahme und keine Siegerliste. 
Ich freue mich schon jedes Jahr aufs neue zu dieser Ausfahrt. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. November 2013)

@Airflyer
Wie das ganze Rad gleich eingeschickt??  Warum denn das - ich wollte doch unbedingt die Tage mal damit fahren da ich einen ICB Rahmen angeboten bekommen habe...  

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2013)

Rahmen? Ich dachte das ganze Bike...? Aber die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt... 

Was spricht der Wettergott denn für den Samstag? Regen? Oder wird es wieder trocken??? Sieht im Moment danach aus 

Vielleicht schaffen wir dann mal eine Schlammfahrt


----------



## Perga (20. November 2013)

auf eine Runde CC Ndl.B, wie @Alex_CF vorschlägt, würde mich auch mal wieder reizen. Würde ich aber eher nur bei sehr gutem Wetter anstreben.


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2013)

Jaja: Hauptsache es wird nicht früh gestartet: CC bin ich raus...  Wobei CC dann ja auch schneller Bergauf bedeutet: nicht gemütlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (20. November 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @_Airflyer_
> Wie das ganze Rad gleich eingeschickt??  Warum denn das - ich wollte doch unbedingt die Tage mal damit fahren da ich einen ICB Rahmen angeboten bekommen habe...
> 
> Gruss
> chris




Also ich habe das ganze Rad bei Fahrrad Kalker abgegeben.
Die schicken den LRS zurück und in dieser Zeit kürzen die auch gleich alle
Leitungen, damit das Rad endlich mal vernünftig aussieht


----------



## open-air (20. November 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> auf eine Runde CC Ndl.B



 Abkürzungen über Abkürzungen
Ndl.B Wollt Ihr Niederlande <-> Belgien fahren??? Könnt Ihr auch in's Ried für ne Flachlandrunde
 @_LarsLipp_, nehmen wir halt die langweiligen Abkürzungen den Buckel runter.
ÄÄÄm wenn's nicht Regnet... und rauf geht's drum herum

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Perga (20. November 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Abkürzungen über Abkürzungen
> Ndl.B Wollt Ihr Niederlande <-> Belgien fahren???



Aber Be1 sagt dir was?!



LarsLipp schrieb:


> ... CC bin ich raus...  Wobei CC dann ja auch schneller Bergauf bedeutet: nicht gemütlich



jammer...
sagte nur bei sehr gutem Wetter!


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2013)

Sehr gutes Wetter: da bin ich am See, dauert hier aber sicher noch 5 bis 8 Monate...

Macht Ihr mal ne CC Runde, habe ja zum Glück nur ein Enduro Rad... 

Mir reicht es aber, wenn es nicht regnet! 

Mann freu ich mich auf die Gans, wobei ich mit dem Home Made Burger grad einigermaßen Satt bin.

Ansonsten: My Hometrail is my Castle oder wie das so heißt...


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. November 2013)

Bei mir gab´s nur Knäckebrot.... hätte ich das gewusst, dann wäre ich doch diekt mal bei dir vorbeigekommen

Wg. Samstag muss ich mal schauen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2013)

@Mr Nice: mit dem Rennrad wärst du ja fix dagewesen. Apropos Renrad: du fährst ja mittlerweile lieber mit denen als mit UNS...


----------



## open-air (20. November 2013)

Ich habe auch nix zu Essen bekommen.

Ich höre Gertrud seit gestern 19:00 Uhr
Die Gans ruft !!!!!

Home Ofice und Kneckebrot, ich will auch was!!!!  Hunger !!!!


----------



## Alex_CF (20. November 2013)

Ich wünsche euch erstmal guten Appetiet bei der Gans.
Zur Ausfahrt nördliche Bergstraße B1 am Samstag:
Ich möchte auch nur bei gutem Wetter fahren. Es soll aber erst abends regnen und um die 8 Grad C haben. Das wäre für mich OK. Kann man aber noch mal am Freitag checken.
  @Perga: würde mich freuen wenn Du dabei wärst. Steve ist auch wieder mit dabei.

Gruß Alex


----------



## LarsLipp (22. November 2013)

Schauen wir mal was das Wetter macht: eventuell dann am Samstag je nach Wetter kurzfristig. Sonntag sieht ja besser aus, dann bei mir aber eher nach HI gegen 12:00 - 12:30...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_CF (23. November 2013)

Hi,

Wetter sieht OK aus. Wir Starten gegen 11:00 zur Rundstrecke "Nördl.Bergstraße"
Treffpunkt, Hauptstrasse in 64665 Alsbach-Hähnlein,
Parkplatz  Sperbergrund.

Wer ist dabei?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Perga (23. November 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wetter sieht OK aus. Wir Starten gegen 11:00 zur Rundstrecke "Nördl.Bergstraße"
> Treffpunkt, Hauptstrasse in 64665 Alsbach-Hähnlein,
> ...



ja, Wetter geht so. Bin da!
der Rest liegt wohl eh noch im bedd .


----------



## LarsLipp (23. November 2013)

OH Mr Frühaussteher: bist wohl aus dem Bett gefallen. Na vielleicht sieht man sich ja... Will ne Runde wie immer fahren... Bimmel mal beim OA durch.

Viel Spas beim abhetzen


----------



## Perga (23. November 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OH Mr Frühaussteher: bist wohl aus dem Bett gefallen. Na vielleicht sieht man sich ja... Will ne Runde wie immer fahren... Bimmel mal beim OA durch.
> 
> Viel Spas beim abhetzen


jo, muss mal wieder das leichte Rad bewegen, bevor es rostet...
ev. bis denne!


----------



## Alex_CF (23. November 2013)

Super, bis dann


----------



## LarsLipp (23. November 2013)

Das leichte? Hast du doch die ganze Zeit: ist halt alles relativ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (23. November 2013)

Ja, Ja die interfaserielle Carboncorrosion 

Viel spass

open-air

 @LarsLipp
wir telton.


----------



## LarsLipp (23. November 2013)

Coole Runde: viel Laub im Wald... Rutscht etwas an der ein oder anderen Stelle. Mal sehen ob es morgen noch ne kleine Runde gibt...


----------



## Steve-Art (23. November 2013)

Hallo Alex und Perga,

die nördl. Bergstraßenrunde hat heute wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.

2 Stunden und 54 Minuten hat es gedauert. (reine Fahrzeit)

18 Minuten weniger als letzten Sonntag.

Und die Einkehr in der Kuralpe war auch lecker.

Bis demnächst.


----------



## Alex_CF (23. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich fand es auch wieder super. 
Obwohl ich von der Kuralpe bis zum Meli immer fast verrecke.
Wird aber bestimmt immer besser.

Morgen noch mal 


Gruß Alex


----------



## Perga (24. November 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ... Mal sehen ob es morgen noch ne kleine Runde gibt...


Wetter ist ja super, nur die Beine etwas schwer von gestern.
Sind sicher wieder viele bewegliche Hindernisse unterwegs. 
Aber eine kleine könnte man ev starten...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (24. November 2013)

Wer Lust hat... wir fahren mit ein paar Leuten ne lockere Runde Meli.

Treffunkt 12:10 Uhr Eisdiele in Auerbach (Bachgasse).

Grüße Meik


----------



## Perga (24. November 2013)

OK


----------



## Steve-Art (24. November 2013)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat... wir fahren mit ein paar Leuten ne lockere Runde Meli.
> 
> Treffunkt 12:10 Uhr Eisdiele in Auerbach (Bachgasse).
> 
> Grüße Meik



bin bis 14uhr eingespannt. Euch viel spass. Habe morgen urlaub. Ist jemand tagsüber unterwegs? Gruß steve


----------



## Airflyer (24. November 2013)

Das hört sich nach ein paar richtig guten touren an. Hoffe dass ich diese Woche mein rad zurückbekomme.

Noch eine Frage zu Schuhen, ich habe mir den five ten impact high bestellt. Muss der wie ein normaler Schuh passen oder zb. eng wie ein fussball Schuh?


----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2013)

@meik: WIR fahren immer gemütlich... Hatte noch was im Garten zu tun und wenn ich jetzt das Wetter seh bleib ich locker am Rechner sitzen. 

Schauen wir mal am nächsten Samstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (25. November 2013)

@air flyer
Das hoffe ich für mich auch    Muss dein Bike jetzt unbedingt mal Probe fahren....

Fussballschuhe?? Wir fahren doch Rad....   Ne, Spassbeiseite. Meine 5tens sitzen fest am Fuss aber definitiv nicht so eng wie Fussballschuhe früher. Bei mir sind sie ca. ne halbe Nr. größer als meine normalen Turnschuhe.

 @Perga


Perga schrieb:


> Sind sicher wieder viele bewegliche Hindernisse unterwegs.



Die können mittlerw. springen. Also zumindest die am Samstag auf dem Auerb. Schloßtrail  

 @meik 
Ich würde auch sagen, dass wir immer gemütlich fahren! Grad am Samstag war das Tempo sowas von brutal langsam.... gut LarsLipp und Open Air sind halt auch nicht mehr die jüngsten

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (25. November 2013)

Ich glaub wir müssen mal wieder 4 Runden fahren: und bring ja dein 901 mit...

Ich habe halt nur eine durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit: die ist niedrig, hält aber auch 3 Runden


----------



## open-air (25. November 2013)

Jawohl, ja!
Und er wollte auch erst nur 1 Runde fahren (rasen)

Dicke Finger und ein Handy


----------



## LarsLipp (25. November 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Jawohl, ja!
> Und er wollte auch etst nur 1 Runde fahten (rasen)



Bist du schon wieder voll?


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. November 2013)

Rasen?? Der hat nix getrunken sondern wohl eher zu viel geraucht...  

Wenn ihr 4 Runden fahren wollt dann müssen wir aber entweder um acht Uhr losfahren oder Licht mitnehmen... also zumindest bei dem Tempo vom Samstag

War aber trotzdem ne spasssige CC Runde, Jungs 

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (25. November 2013)

Acht Uhr, Da bin ich mal gespannt wer dabei ist.....


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2013)

Ich bin eh die nächsten 2 Wochenenden beim Skiffahren in Obergurgel


----------



## rmfausi (26. November 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Acht Uhr, Da bin ich mal gespannt wer dabei ist.....



Ich nicht, ist mir ein bisschen zu früh. Die 4 Hügel Tour würde ich aber gern mitfahren. 
Der Freilauf am Torque ist auch wieder heile. Dann werde ich nächstes Mal wieder geschaltet mitfahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (26. November 2013)

Der Micro: nur noch im Urlaub: ich glaub ich mach was falsch...

Apropos Ski fahren: nächstes Jahr müssen wir mal eine Powder Runde einlegen: wobei hier ja nicht so viele Interessenten debei sind? 
Oder halt ne Schön -Wetter Runde: mit Anhang...

Will aber POWDERN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (26. November 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> War aber trotzdem ne spasssige CC Runde, Jungs



  CC mit LarsLipp - wer hat hat hier geraucht?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. November 2013)

Perga schrieb:


> CC mit LarsLipp - wer hat hat hier geraucht?



Ein MTB-Cross Country (CC) ist ein Einerwettbewerb über eine mehrfach zu fahrende gleiche Rundstrecke.

OK: wir hatten keinen Wettbewerb: obwohl es bei Mr Nice am Anfang so aussah. Unsere Rundstrecke hat eben Alternativen... 

Wie würdest du unsere Touren denn sonst nennen? Old Boy's Downhill?  Passt ja nicht: Mr Nice ist ja noch Jung!


----------



## Perga (26. November 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ein MTB-Cross Country (CC) ist ein Einerwettbewerb über eine mehrfach zu fahrende gleiche Rundstrecke.
> ...
> 
> Wie würdest du unsere Touren denn sonst nennen? Old Boy's Downhill?  Passt ja nicht: Mr Nice ist ja noch Jung!



hmm - aber CC mit FF-Helm hab ich noch nedd gesehen 

"O.B.Downhill" klingt gut - sollten uns Trikos machen


----------



## open-air (26. November 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich nicht, ist mir ein bisschen zu früh.


Du kannst ausschlafen, holst uns locker ein.




Perga schrieb:


> "O.B.Downhill" klingt gut - sollten uns Trikos machen


 
Jep, klingt gut, bin dabei

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (26. November 2013)

Hi,

na mal sehen: eventuell darf ich am Samstag arbeiten: wenn nicht und es trocken ist: nix wie auf's rad. 4 Runden schaffen wir dann schon, machen wir halt kleinere Runden... 4 mal TM


----------



## Airflyer (27. November 2013)

Habe heute morgen mal nachgefragt , dass dauert wohl noch ein bisschen.  Die laufräder sind noch nicht zurück.  Sorry Mr.Nice vllt. Wird es noch was vor dem skiurlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (27. November 2013)

Wäre schon cool, da ich mim Gedanken spiele ein ICB nächstes Jahr anzuschaffen und mir wg. der Größe  - M oder L - nicht sicher bin...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Alex_CF (29. November 2013)

Hi,

das Wetter sieht für Morgen ja recht bescheiden aus.
Hat trotz dem jemand Lust die B1 oder nördliche Bergstraße zu fahren?
Natürlich wieder gemütlich und nur wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist

Anbei noch ein Link mit einem netten Trail bei besserem Wetter 
Klick

Gruß Alex


----------



## Perga (29. November 2013)

bei mir wird's nix morgen. zum glück ist das wetter eh zum kotzen.
viel spass!


----------



## Alex_CF (29. November 2013)

Du hattest ja schon gesagt das du nur bei sehr gutem Wetter die NB fährst ;-)
Viel Spaß bei was auch immer!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Steve-Art (29. November 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Wetter sieht für Morgen ja recht bescheiden aus.
> Hat trotz dem jemand Lust die B1 oder nördliche Bergstraße zu fahren?
> ...



Bin dabei, auch bei hagel und regen.
Treffpunkt sperbergrunf 11 uhr?
Gruß stevr


----------



## Alex_CF (29. November 2013)

Passt aber nur wenn es nicht regnet!

Gruß Alex


----------



## open-air (29. November 2013)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> na mal sehen: eventuell darf ich am Samstag arbeiten: wenn nicht und es trocken ist: nix wie auf's rad. 4 Runden schaffen wir dann schon, machen wir halt kleinere Runden... 4 mal TM



Und ?
den Buckel hoch und runter bearbeiten oder Bits und Bites


----------



## Steve-Art (29. November 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Passt aber nur wenn es nicht regnet!
> 
> Gruß Alex


es hört in alsbach um 6.31uhr auf zu regnrn.
Können ja um ca.9 uhr telefonieren. 
Können auch mal die birkenau rundstrecke fahren.
Gruß steve


----------



## Alex_CF (29. November 2013)

Wiso.....regnet es in Birkenau nicht?


----------



## Airflyer (29. November 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wäre schon cool, da ich mim Gedanken spiele ein ICB nächstes Jahr anzuschaffen und mir wg. der Größe  - M oder L - nicht sicher bin...
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Ich habe mein rad zurück,  jetzt müssen wir nur noch ein Termin zum fahren finden. 
Morgen geht es bei mir wenn überhaupt nur ganz spontan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (29. November 2013)

@Airflyer
Wie schon wieder zurück?? Spontan klingt gut. Dann schauen wir mal....
 @steve/alex
Fahrt anstatt Birkenau lieber http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...trecke-fuerth&catid=12:rundstrecken&Itemid=27 aber bei der ersten Abfahrt - Erzberg - nicht bis ganz nach unten fahren, dass kann man sich sparen

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (30. November 2013)

hi,

morgen dann eher kurzfrisitig bei passendem wetter...


----------



## LarsLipp (30. November 2013)

??????

Spinning oder radeln: das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## Steve-Art (30. November 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Wiso.....regnet es in Birkenau nicht?



Du hast ja die Be und nördl. Bergstr. angefragt.

Die Birkenau liegt von der Streckenlänge dazwischen

und ist technisch leichter.(falls der Wald noch nass und rutschig ist)

Allerdings klingt die von Mr NIce vorgeschlagene Fürth1

auch interessant.

Gibst einfach Bescheid welche Strecke (mit Treffpunkt)

wir heute angehen.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Steve-Art (30. November 2013)

Verkaufe eins meiner Mountain E-Bikes.

Bulls Six 50 E

Hier der Link auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...six-50-e,-ebike/161267417-217-7973?ref=search

Bulls SIX 50 E, RahmenhÃ¶he 51cm, 
optimal fÃ¼r KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe 170 bis 185cm, 
Baujahr und Modell 2013, Kauf MÃ¤rz 2013, 
Laufleistung 914km, noch ca. 16 Monate Garantie, 1.Hand, 
Scheckheft bzw. alle Inspektions- u. Wartungsbelege sind vorhanden. 
ZubehÃ¶r: 
Ergogriffe GP1-L, Haibike Sattel Gewicht 240 Gramm, 
vordere Scheibe XT 203mm ICE TECH, 
Reifen vorne Hans Dampf 2.35" Snake Skin, Hinten Nobby Nic. 
optional: anstelle Akku mit 300WH einen AKKU mit 400WH, 1 Stck neuer Hans Dampf fÃ¼r hinten, 2 StÃ¼ck Racing Ralph. Neupreis 3050,-â¬, aktueller bester Preis im Netz 2.800â¬


----------



## Airflyer (30. November 2013)

Also ich fahre heute nicht. 

 @Mr.Nice wenn du heute fahren willst könntest du von mir aus das rad abholen.  Ist halt ein Stück zu fahren


----------



## Steve-Art (30. November 2013)

Fahren heute die "BIRKENAU",

Treffen 11.30 Uhr am Bahnhof (Start und Ziel)

Gruß

Steve und Alex


----------



## Alex_CF (30. November 2013)

Hi,

Steve und ich fahren heute die Rundstrecke Birkenau.
Treffpunkt in Birkenau vor der Feuerwehr am "La Rochefoucauld Platz" um 11:30 Uhr.
Tempo: gemütlich @Mr. Nice Danke für den Tipp. Die Strecke fahren wir sich demnächst bei besserem Wetter ;-)

Gruß Alex


----------



## Alex_CF (30. November 2013)

Ups Steve hat ja schon geschrieben! Ich sollte die Seite ab und zu neu laden.
Startpunkt ist aber der La Roch!

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (3. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

anbei mal ein Standbild aus nem Video von der silvercrest...






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1526143?in=user


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Dezember 2013)




----------



## LarsLipp (4. Dezember 2013)

Der Mr Nice hat's drauf: kapier nicht wie das geht?? Musst du mir mal erklären: 

Jemand Interesse an ner http://www.wigglesport.de/ Bestellung?

Wobei es bei 2 Euro Bestellkosten nicht so wichtig ist... 9 Fach Kassette aber mit 37,33 Preislich ganz gut... Ne Kette leg ich mir zur Not auch noch zu hause hin.


----------



## Steve-Art (6. Dezember 2013)

Dieses Wochenende scheint der 

Sonntag der trockenere Tag zu sein.

Wäre morgen gegen 12 Uhr spontan dabei wenn es doch trocken aussieht oder 

nur schneit.

Wenn nicht dann aber Sonntag, da soll es von 11 Uhr bis gegen 16 Uhr am  

ehesten von oben her trocken sein.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Alex_CF (6. Dezember 2013)

Wir können ja gegen 9 mal tel.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Steve-Art (6. Dezember 2013)

Alex_CF schrieb:


> Wir können ja gegen 9 mal tel.
> 
> Gruß Alex



Gerne, kann am Samstag aber frühestens um 10.45 Uhr

in Mannheim losfahren.

Habe um 10.15 Uhr noch einen Termin.

Gruß Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (8. Dezember 2013)

Für alle die gestern die "Best of the European Outdoor Film Tour", 
verpasst haben hier der Link für den kompletten Film in HD auf YouTube

Film: LIFE CYCLES

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxLXoR8mcLM"]Life Cycles Film - YouTube[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß beim schauen.


----------



## Alex_CF (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Steve,

sehr schöner Film mit tollen Landschaftsaufnahmen und absoluten Könnern auf dem Bike 
Nur das heroische und bikepatriotische geblubber hätte etwas weniger sein können bzw. hätte man weglassen können 

Gruß Alex

PS zum biken ist es mir heute zu nass. Ich gehe gleich ins Studio.
Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Dezember 2013)

Ist aber nicht das EOFT Komplett??? Na schauen wir mal..

Danke für den Link. 

Ich glaub ich bin für dieses Jahr mit dem Biken raus.


----------



## Steve-Art (8. Dezember 2013)

fahre jetzt an den meli. Starte um 14uhr am hotel krone parkplatz. Gruß steve


----------



## Steve-Art (8. Dezember 2013)

Wow, das ist ja noch ein richtig schöner Sonntag geworden.

Beim losfahren noch 10 Minuten etwas Niesel und 
dann ging der Himmel bei ca. 9 Grad richtig auf.

Ab 15 Uhr sogar total Blauer Himmel mit richtig schönem Sonnenuntergang am Waldschlösschen.

An die 7 Damen und Jungs von der Donnerstag Abendrunde vom TSV Bensheim

liebe Grüße.

Das war eine schöne Tour heute. 

Bei Steve aus Denver haben wir auf dem Berg ja die 
hintere Bremse ausbauen müssen 
und mit Kabelbindern und Luftballons
am Rahmen fixiert. Hat gut gehalten.

Später am Waldschlösschen haben wir bei Ihm noch 
den vorderen Schlauch gewechselt. (Die Luft war auch am Bike raus, LOL)

Ging aber Flott.

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche.


----------



## Airflyer (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,


also wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht ansehe glaube ich auch nicht, das ich dieses Jahr nochmal mitfahren werde. @Mr. Nice wenn du willst kannst du dich ja nochmal melden zwecks Probefahrt oder hat sich das erledigt ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Dezember 2013)

@Airflyer
Wie dieses Jahr nicht mehr fahren?? Das Wetter heute ist doch top!! Und für die nächsten Tage scheint´s ja auch nicht soo schlecht zu werden.

Hast du Licht für´n N8tride?? 

Dein Rad würde ich immer noch gerne mal probe fahren 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja heute ist das Wetter top, aber nützt mir nix wenn ich im Büro sitze 
Und nächste Woche soll es schon um 0 °C sein, aber vllt. passt es am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen damit du wenigstens noch Probefahren kannst.


Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Dezember 2013)

Apropo Carver..... 







Schönes Zähne... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ist doch ein nettes Modell: gute Austattung! Gefällt mir besser als das Tier aus dem Wald...

Wie nächste Woche wird es kalt: na mir reicht dann ja zum Glück ne Boardershort. In das Restaurant mit Oberbekleidungspflicht gehen wir ja nicht so oft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (9. Dezember 2013)

super wetter heute. Wer wäre ab 18uhr heute dabei? Alex ne schnelle kleine runde? Gruß steve


----------



## Steve-Art (9. Dezember 2013)

ok, dann kuriere ich heute den muskelkater von gestern aus. Morgen soll es auch trocken bleiben. Evtl. Klappt es ja dann morgen abend. Gruß steve


----------



## k00b3 (11. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand heute Abend (ich sag mal so gegen 19:30 h) Zeit und Lust auf ne kleine Tour?

Ride On
k00b3


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Dezember 2013)

Grundsätzlich schon aber leidr bin ich erkältet und daher raus. Evtl. am Samstag wieder...

Was für ein Bike fährst du mittlerweile? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## k00b3 (11. Dezember 2013)

Dieses 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1529747


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Dezember 2013)

Sieht aus wie ein Enduro Evo?! Modell 2014? 

Und kann´s was``??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Steve-Art (13. Dezember 2013)

Fährt jemand heute Abend?

Wer fährt alles am Wochenende?

Gruß Steve


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Dezember 2013)

Bin krank und damit raus für `s Wochenende... 

@oa
Gehst du morgen fahren? Das Wetter soll ja eher nix werden. .. evtl. hast du daher 2-3 Std. für meinen neuen Rahmen

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Dezember 2013)

Nee, ich war erster: er muss erst mal meinen Schalter machen... 

Du bist eh krank und kannst nicht fahren...

So wie schaut's aus mit ner Tour am 19.01? Am 18. muss ich arbeiten und bis dahin bin ich weg---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (14. Dezember 2013)

Aha, neuer Rahmen? 
Der 19.1 ist vorgemerkt, wenn Wetter einigermaßen passt.

Gruß rmfausi

PS: schönen Urlaub.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Dezember 2013)

Jaja der Mr Nice: da sin mer mal gespannt auf den ersten Fahrbericht: ist das eigentlich dein oder Martina's Rad?


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Dezember 2013)

Na, dann komme ich doch einfach nachher zu dir und er macht beides in einem Aufwasch...  

@rm
Yiep,  hab meinen 301 Rahmen gegen einen Rotwild E1 getauscht.


----------



## open-air (14. Dezember 2013)

@ Mr. Nice,
gönnen wir machen.
Werde erst mal gesund!
Dann kommst Du mit den Brocken vorbei.
Muss erst ab 13. wieder jobben, aber Arbeit hab ich bis dahin genug 

Super heute fällt Biken in's Wasser

Gruss
open-air


----------



## Steve-Art (14. Dezember 2013)

Das Wetter war aber irgendwie anders vorhergesagt.

Da muss ich mit dem Petrus mal ein ernstes Wörtchen reden.

Gruß und schönes WE

an alle.


----------



## Steve-Art (15. Dezember 2013)

starten gegen 11 uhr in die rundstrecke 
Fürth1. 
Gruß Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (15. Dezember 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Airflyer
> Wie schon wieder zurück?? Spontan klingt gut. Dann schauen wir mal....
> @steve/alex
> Fahrt anstatt Birkenau lieber http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...trecke-fuerth&catid=12:rundstrecken&Itemid=27 aber bei der ersten Abfahrt - Erzberg - nicht bis ganz nach unten fahren, dass kann man sich sparen
> ...



Hi Chris,

habe die Tour heute gefahren. Die ist wirklich schön.
Meine zwei Mädels Mary und Betty hatten auch gut zu tun, 
sind oben nach dem Wurzeltrail sogar öfter mal durchgedreht.
Die Abfahrt ist ja heftig. 
Die Bremsen haben heftig gestunken. Bei mehr als 20 Grad 
überleben die das wahrscheinlich nicht. 
Oben lag auch noch gut Schnee.

Nochmal Danke für den Tip,
ansonsten hätte ich die Strecke erst nächstes Jahr kennen gelernt.



Ich wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche.

Gruß Steve


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Dezember 2013)

Dann darfst du bei trockenem Wetter über 20° nicht so viel bremsen.


----------



## k00b3 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hey Jungs, 
Will jemand morgen Abend mitfahren?
18:45 toter Mann, fuchstrail, meli und Schloss?


----------



## Micro767 (16. Dezember 2013)

Wollen ja können nein :-(


----------



## Steve-Art (16. Dezember 2013)

k00b3 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> Will jemand morgen Abend mitfahren?
> 18:45 toter Mann, fuchstrail, meli und Schloss?


ich wäre evtl. Dabei. Kann es aber erst 17uhr entscheiden. Schreiben morgen noch einmal. Gruß steve


----------



## k00b3 (16. Dezember 2013)

Perfekt.. Ich bin um 6 mit der Bimmelbahn in Bensheim, wenns sie nicht Verspätung hat.. @steve, schreib einfach morgen ob's klappt..

Ride on, kObE..


----------



## Steve-Art (17. Dezember 2013)

k00b3 schrieb:


> Perfekt.. Ich bin um 6 mit der Bimmelbahn in Bensheim, wenns sie nicht Verspätung hat.. @steve, schreib einfach morgen ob's klappt..
> 
> Ride on, kObE..



Komme gegen 17 uhr aus dem büro raus.
Bin also gegen 18.15uhr in bensheim.
TP aufm parkplatz vom best western hotel kronepark? Gruß steve
ps. Hier meine telnr.0172-1076649


----------



## Steve-Art (18. Dezember 2013)

17.12. Meine erste NACHTRUNDE am Mehlibokus,
Das war ja eine beeindruckende fahrt.
Der vollmond und die famose aussicht auf dem gipfel.Das geraschel der waldbewohner neben der strecke. Fazit. Mit ordentlicher
Beleuchtung macht das richtig spass. Gruß steve
ps. Hab ab morgen urlaub und fliege nicht gleich weg, kann also auch tagsüber


----------



## Steve-Art (18. Dezember 2013)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?

Gruß Steve


----------



## Airflyer (19. Dezember 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Na, dann komme ich doch einfach nachher zu dir und er macht beides in einem Aufwasch...
> 
> @rm
> Yiep,  hab meinen 301 Rahmen gegen einen Rotwild E1 getauscht.




@Mr.Nice : Da kann ich ja beruhigt sein, da es mit der Probefahrt noch nicht geklappt hat .

Wechsel jetzt erstmal die Abfahrtsmethode auf Ski, vllt. ist nochmal nach vor Silvester gutes Wetter zum fahren.
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (20. Dezember 2013)

Wer hat Lust,

Fahren heute ein kleine Runde,

TP: Best Western Hotel Kronepark Parkplatz, 19 Uhr

Gruß Steve und Kobe


----------



## open-air (21. Dezember 2013)

Was' n das für ein Wetter?

Brrrrrrrrr,

@Airflyer, danke, Dir ebenfalls.

Gruss, OA


----------



## Steve-Art (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Kobe und Daniel,

Das war wieder eine schöne Nachtrunde gestern.

Heute klappt es eher nicht bei mir.

Eventuell ja morgen.

Gruß Steve


----------



## k00b3 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hey Jungs. Morgen um 10 oder 11?


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Dezember 2013)

Morgen 10 Uhr HI im Pfitzenmeier. Das Wetter macht mich aktuell nicht wirkl. an und das Rotwild is leider auch noch nicht bereit...

Hab aber Urlaub und wäre evtl. Montag/Dienstag mal dabei.

@air flyer
Ski fahren?? Sieht aber moment. aber nicht so gut dafür aus.,. Wo geht`s hin?

Die Probefahrt min ICB is nur aufgeschoben nicht aufgehoben

Frohes Fest

Gruss
chris


----------



## k00b3 (21. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn hi?
Ich geh morgen auf jeden fall mal biken. Muss über die Jahre leider schaffen, aber Dienstag würds klappen..
Ride on
Kobe


----------



## open-air (21. Dezember 2013)

Gewichte tragen im trockene.
Ich war noch die Woche bei Sonnenschein fahren, Urlaub sei dank. 
Bei Regen und den Temperaturen passe ich auch.

Gruss
OA


----------



## k00b3 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ok, ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein, bevor ich losfahre. Ansonsten am Dienstag?


----------



## k00b3 (22. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin,
Ist schon jemand wach und hat Lust auf eine Tour?
Ride on
Kobe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (22. Dezember 2013)

Wollte so ab 12 in Schriesheim ne langsame gemütliche Runde Richtung WS starten...


----------



## k00b3 (22. Dezember 2013)

Wollte zum meli, hab nen neuen Trail entdeckt und wollte den mal 1-2x im "hellen" fahren


----------



## sad1802 (22. Dezember 2013)

Oh, hab spontan geantwortet und sehe erst jetzt, dass es n anderen thread als gedacht war


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (22. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin,

würde auch gerne eine runde Meli fahren. Wann soll ee losgehen?


----------



## Micro767 (22. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spaß allen !


----------



## Steve-Art (22. Dezember 2013)

habe gerade beide bikes unfahrbar
gemacht. Dachte der bremsscheibentausch waere einfacher.passt aber nicht so gut. Fahre also morgen früh erst in die Werkstatt.hoffe dann ab Mittag fahren zu koennen.gruss frustrierter Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (22. Dezember 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Oh, hab spontan geantwortet und sehe erst jetzt, dass es n anderen thread als gedacht war


----------



## open-air (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten, schöne besinnliche Feiertage!

Grüße
OA


----------



## Steve-Art (25. Dezember 2013)

24.12.2013 am Mehli,
15 grad celsius das war ja wie
im Frühjahr gestern.
Schoene Feiertage,
wir sehen uns im Wald!


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Dezember 2013)

Merry X'mass euch daheimgebliebenen. Wir gehen jetzt mit Bill und Pat zu deren nachbarn und es gibt nen amerikanischen Truthahn...

Elli & LarsLipp


----------



## k00b3 (26. Dezember 2013)

Mosche Jungs, 
Hat irgendwer Lust auf ne Tour?

Ride on
Kobe


----------



## Micro767 (26. Dezember 2013)

Lust ja aber noch hab 14 Tage Gips und dann erst mal wieder greifen lernen ... :-(


----------



## open-air (26. Dezember 2013)

Hi, lust sicher.
Wäre da nicht dieser reissende “Fluss“ vor meiner Haustür u. der anhaltende Wasserfall von oben.

Zudem ist noch aufräumen angesagt.
Nach zwei leckeren Gänsen  

Bis die Tage
Gruss

OA


----------



## Steve-Art (26. Dezember 2013)

k00b3 schrieb:


> Mosche Jungs,
> Hat irgendwer Lust auf ne Tour?
> 
> Ride on
> Kobe



Schaffe es heute leider nicht mehr.

Fahre bis ca. Sonntag in die Berge.

Bin ab ca. Montag wieder gerne dabei.

Wünsche noch eine schöne Woche.


----------



## k00b3 (27. Dezember 2013)

Fährt morgen vormittag jemand mit?

Ride on
Kobe


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, haben heute Nachmittag spontan bei dem guten Wetter ne Runde gedreht. Von daher bin ich bei Regen moirgen raus.

Übermoirgen soll`s ja dann wieder besser werden. Wie schaut`s da bei dir aus?

Gruss
chris

PS. Hat jemand von Euch noch  zufallig einen pm7 - 203 Adapter rumliegen? Hab leider einen falschen bekommnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k00b3 (28. Dezember 2013)

Am Sonntag fahre ich auch..

Adapter für Formula oder für Hope?


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Dezember 2013)

Ob Formula, Hope, Avid oder sonst was is wurscht.... haupts. pm 7 auf 203 

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (28. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

bei dem Wetter bin ich raus.
War gestern noch fahren, Wetter hat ja doch gehalte.

Mal sehen wie es morgen wird.
Gruss
OA


----------



## k00b3 (28. Dezember 2013)

@Mr. Nice, eben deshalb, sind alle gleich..also ich hab nur noch 200er, die 203er hab ich verbaut...Ich glaub ich fahre heute trotzdem.2-3 mal meli
Ride on
Kobe


----------



## Airflyer (28. Dezember 2013)

Morgen wäre ich vielleicht auch dabei. Wann wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## yo!achim (28. Dezember 2013)

@Mr. Nice: Pack je eine 1,5 -1,8mm Scheibe zwischen die Justage-Schrauben und Sattel. Dann sitzt der Sattel ziemlich mittig.
Glaube aber ich hab noch einen da die Totem keinen Adapter braucht bzw. man kann nur 203mm fahre es sei denn man fräst etwa 1,5mm am Casting ab .
Wann fahrt ihr morgen? Wird ja eher ne englische Runde...


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Dezember 2013)

Also, wenn ich mir die Vorhersage für morgen und di'e der nächsten Tage anschaue dann würde ich doch Montag/Dienstag zum Biken vorziehen und morgen zum Pfitzenmeier gehen

@yoachim
OA hat nun erstmal 185er Scheiben drauf gemacht. Wäre aber nett wenn du nochmal schauen könntest

Musst du dieses Jahr nochmal arbeiten?

@Airflyer 
Doch nix mit Skifahren?

@OA
Morgen früh 10 Uhr HI?

@kobe 
Warst du fahren? Viel.kannst auch wg. dem Adapter schauen...

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich war nur über Weihnachten im Urlaub,  Schneeverhältnisse waren aber nicht so gut. 


Morgen fahre ich auch nicht,  gehe heute Abend noch weg.

Gruß


----------



## open-air (28. Dezember 2013)

@Mr. Nice, 10:00 OK. 
Nun, die Scheibe tauschen ist in 5 min. gemacht. Die 203 er bekomme ich z.Z. nicht mit gutem Gewissen rein.

Aber auch so, fährt das Bike nicht schlecht.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (29. Dezember 2013)

Bin wieder im Lande.

Wer fährt morgen alles?


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Evilposse (31. Dezember 2013)

Servus Leute!

Dann mal einen guten Rutsch euch allen und alles Gute für 2014!

Ride on!


Martin


----------



## open-air (31. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute, Gesundheit, ...  für 2014!  happy new year

Gruss 
open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir noch ein frohes Neues Jahr

@LarsLipp 
Gut ins neue Jahr gestartet? Was. machen die Wellen? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## rmfausi (1. Januar 2014)

Dem schließe ich mich auch an, ein frohes neues Jahr an alle. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Steve-Art (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein Fernsehtip für Samstag 04. Januar 2014

auf Servus TV um 9.15 Uhr.

Die *"UIC MOUNTAINBIKE CROSS COUNTRY 2013"*

später noch der heftigste Snowboardfilm *"THE ART OF FLIGHT"*

auf Servus TV um 11.36 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (3. Januar 2014)

Ist heute jemand unterwegs?

In Mannheim sieht es halbwegs trocken aus.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Micro767 (3. Januar 2014)

Zum Physiotherapeuten und später noch mal zu Massage ...

Nächste Woche Freitag soll der Gips abbekommen ...


----------



## sad1802 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre jetzt erstmal nach Bensheim und schau mir den Bikers treff an.


----------



## Micro767 (3. Januar 2014)

Aber lass dir Dort kein neues Rad aufschwatzen ;-)


----------



## sad1802 (3. Januar 2014)

Warum? Das war eigentlich meine Absicht, wenn der Preis stimmt...


----------



## Micro767 (3. Januar 2014)

Dort gibt es einen hervorragenden Verkäufer, Der verkauften jeden ein Rad auch wenn du noch gar nicht wusstest das du einst möchtest. 
Wenn du aber genau weißt was du willst und wie die Preise sind ist das  o. k.

Habe schon Leute getroffen die ein ganz normales Trekkingrad mit Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger wollten. Verkauft hat man Ihnen zwei EPIC mit Gepäckträger ohne Schutzblech ...


----------



## Micro767 (3. Januar 2014)

Was suchst du denn für eins ?


----------



## sad1802 (3. Januar 2014)

specialized enduro 29 comp


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Januar 2014)

Und fündig geworden? ?

@oa
Na, da haben wir wohl alles richtig gemacht wenn ich das Wetter jetzt so sehe

Und das Rotwild geht ab wie die Hölle

Guss
chris


----------



## sad1802 (4. Januar 2014)

Jupp. Specialized enduro 29 comp - aber net aus Bensheim sondern woanders bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (4. Januar 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Und das Rotwild geht ab wie die Hölle


Puuuuu,
Ich habs gemerkt 

Gruss


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Januar 2014)

@sad 
Und was ist mit deinem Rocky? Verkauft oder unzufrieden damit?

@oa
Ich glaube, dass lag wohl eher an dem letzten Schnaps von gestern

Gruss
chris


----------



## sad1802 (4. Januar 2014)

Steht im bikemarkt. Unzufrieden nicht, aber vielleicht etwas zu groß für mich und wollte einfach mal was anderes ausprobieren. Sollte mir das Enduro nicht gefallen, behalte ich vielleicht auch das Rocky und Verkauf das Enduro... 
Davon gehe Ich jetzt aber einfach mal nicht aus, man liest ja nur gutes über das enduro. 

Jetzt verstehe Ich auch, warum teilweise so viele kaum gefahrene Räder wieder verkauft werden. Man hat ja gar nicht die Möglichkeit das Wunschbike mal ausgiebig auf den hometrails zu testen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Januar 2014)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannnt wie das 29er so geht. Das 26er als Evo hätte mich allerdings mehr interessiert

Hier mal mein neues Tourenfully.... 







Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (5. Januar 2014)

wow!   wieviel Federweg haste denn da jetzt?


----------



## rmfausi (5. Januar 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich mal gespannnt wie das 29er so geht. Das 26er als Evo hätte mich allerdings mehr interessiert
> 
> Hier mal mein neues Tourenfully....
> 
> ...



Hi Chris, sieht ganz nett aus. Wenn du damit auch härter fahren und springen möchtest dann pass auf den Hinterbau auf, der bekommt gerne mal Risse. Ist einem Kumpel von mir passiert, wurde in der Garantiezeit anstandslos von Rotwild getauscht.

Sehe ich da vorne zweifach? Was sagt da die Enduro Style Polizei dazu? =-O 

Ride In Gruß rmfausi

happy biking ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Januar 2014)

@Perga
180mm / 175mm

@rmfausi 
Du meinst ich muss aufpassen wie du bei deinem Alutech Oder wie ich damals bei meinen Fusions... 

Yiep ist vorne zweifach. War ja klar, dass es dir als Singlespeed Polizist aufgefallen ist 

Gruss
chris


----------



## sad1802 (5. Januar 2014)

Touren Fully mit 180/175 *rofl*


----------



## open-air (6. Januar 2014)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Touren Fully mit 180/175 *rofl*



Neeeee,
das ist sein neues Rennrad .
Ist ein schönes Teil, kommt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (6. Januar 2014)

Mal ne blöde Frage an die Experten hier: kann man 9 mm Schnellspanner NIE / unter Umständen / immer auf 12 mm Steckachse umbauen?

Edit: meine natürlich am LRS erstmal. Sollte das gehen ist die zweite Frage ob man das auch hinten am bike ändern kann. (von 9 auf 12)


----------



## rmfausi (6. Januar 2014)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage an die Experten hier: kann man 9 mm Schnellspanner NIE / unter Umständen / immer auf 12 mm Steckachse umbauen?
> 
> Edit: meine natürlich am LRS erstmal. Sollte das gehen ist die zweite Frage ob man das auch hinten am bike ändern kann. (von 9 auf 12)



Das kommt immer auf die Naben an Hope geht immer, DT-Swiss (begrenzt), Funnworks 4-1 gibts auch für alles Adapter. Am besten du googlest nach den Naben  und schaust was es gibt.

@ChrisX, so war das nicht gemeint. Der Trend bei den Enduros geht doch vorne zu einfach und hinten auf 11 Ritzel. Oder lese ich zu viel Bravo und IBC Forum. Ich fahre vorne auch zweifach und wieder stehe noch der Style Polizei.  

Gruß rmfausi

happy biking ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Januar 2014)

@rmfausi
Hab das schon richtig aufgefasst 

Xx hätte ich auch mal getestet aber das 2fach Material war vorhanden. Außerdem warte ich noch drauf, dass es billiger wird

@sad
Stimmt, für CC Touren schon zuviel aber für unsere sollte das schon passen 

Wieviel FW hat das Enduro?

Wg. der Frage bzgl. Naben bzw. der möglichen Optionen. Das ist abhängig von deinem Ausfallende/Inlets und was dein Hersteller anbietet... bei Rotwild  http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?lang=ENG&list=ERSATZTEILE  wäre es möglich

*Um was für ein Bike und Nabe handelt es sich?

Gruss
chris *


----------



## sad1802 (6. Januar 2014)

Pike rc vorne mit 160 mm und hinten 155 und das bei 29er rädern  

Sram mth 406r ist jetzt mit Schnellspanner. Könnte ich die auf 12 mm Steckachse umbauen, dann könnte ich meinen WTB i23 LRS auf dem enduro nutzen.

Edit: ne Shimano FH-M529 käme ev. auch in Frage.


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Januar 2014)

Geht scheinbar nur bei X9 Naben... http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/0...efault/files/techdocs/2013_sram_spc_rev_b.pdf

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Januar 2014)

HI,

dann mal ein Hallo von mir.

Glückwunsch an den Mr Nice: wäre ja wieder lustig, wenn du einen deutschen Rahmen zum reisen bekommst...  Dann hätt es auch ein Scratch getan... Da bin ich mal gespannt. 

Hier sind wir in den letzten Urlaubszügen und würden gerne verlängern: ist einfach zu kalt in Germany.... 


@Mr Nice: Uhrzeit hat sich wohl nicht geändert... 

Pura Vida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (7. Januar 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> zum reisen bekommst...



Hi,
der Reisende denkt wieder nur an's Reisen. ....

Ich weiß nicht war heute ein schöner und warmer Tag zum Biken.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2014)

@LarsLipp
Erst wenn du zurück kommst kehrt auch der Winter bei uns ein.... würde ich mir mal meine Gedanken zu machen

Soll ich für Euch noch was einkaufen gehen?

@OA
Heute Pfitzenmeier steht`?!

Sollte jemand noch gute und günstige Griffe suchen sollte er hier https://www.bicycles.de/shop/fahrra...storeId=10002&krypto=v5EZibeIaa516FhyI7+9dQ== zuschlagen! Mit Gutschein für Newsletter Anmeldung sens. 13,94 Euro inkl. Versand!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (9. Januar 2014)

@Mr. Nice,
jep, steht. Werde mich heute mal ausruhen.
Wollte eigentlich gestern nur eine kleine Runde reg. laufen.
Naja der Ehrgeiz.... war dann auf'm Meli und Fürstenlager.

Hochachtung vor unseren Trail-Runnern. Bis ich 74 bin schaffe ich das vielleicht auch ohne Pause

Naja, LarsLipp bringt das Wetter im Schweif mit.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## Steve-Art (9. Januar 2014)

*ZUR INFO

Ermittlungen: Mountainbiker entdecken im Wald bei Stift Neuburg und bei Dossenheim gefährliche Hindernisse*

Von unserem Redaktionsmitglied

Michaela Roßner

Ob  Manuel  K.  bei  der  nächsten

Mountainbike-Tour  im  Wald  noch

so unbeschwert in die Pedale treten

wird  wie  bisher?  Vermutlich  nicht.

„Das hat mich ziemlich geschockt“,

berichtet er. Im Forst oberhalb von

Stift Neuburg hat er eine Schnur ent-

deckt,  die  zwischen  zwei  Bäumen

gespannt war. Ob Zufall oder nicht,

nahezu  zeitgleich  fand  ein  anderer

Radler in der Nähe des Dossenhei-

mer  Steinbruchs  einen  zwischen

zwei  Stämmen  gespannten  Draht.

Die  Polizei  geht  dem  Verdacht  ge-

fährlicher Eingriffe in den Straßen-

verkehr nach.

Der 34-jährige K. kam gerade ei-

nen Berg herab und nahm die nächs-

te Steigung unter die Räder, als er das

Hindernis – wohl eine Paketschnur –

entdeckte.  „Sie  hing  in  Kopfhöhe.“

Hier  biegt  vom  breiteren  Weg  eine

schmale  Umfahrung  ab.  Nach  ein

paar  Metern  führt  die  Spur  zurück

auf den Hauptweg. „Mountainbiker

machen da wohl gerne einen kleinen

Abstecher  ins  Gelände“,  vermutet

der Heidelberger. Sollte den Radfah-

rern das gezielt vermiest werden?

Schwere Straftat

Radfahrer  oder  Spaziergänger  hät-

ten  sich  schwer  verletzen  können,

wenn  sie  dagegen  geprallt  wären“,

sieht  Polizeisprecher  Norbert

Schätzle hier alles andere als einen

„Jungenstreich“  vorliegen.  Die  Be-

amten  ermitteln  wegen  des  Ver-

dachts  eines  schweren  Eingriffs  in

den Straßenverkehr. Wird ein Täter

ermittelt, droht ihm eine Haftstrafe

von  bis  zu  fünf  Jahren;  sollte  ihm

nachgewiesen werden, dass er vor-

sätzlich  eine  schwere  Verletzung

herbeiführen  wollte,  sogar  bis  zu

zehn  Jahren.  „Wir  überprüfen  jetzt

alle Hinweise und hoffen, dass sich

auch  Zeugen,  die  Ähnliches  entde-

cken sollten, umgehend bei uns mel-

den,  damit  wir  die  Schnüre  oder

Drähte  sichern  können“,  fügt

Schätzle hinzu.

Der  Heidelberger  Förster  Fried-

rich Kilian glaubt nicht an einen Zu-

sammenhang zwischen den beiden

Fällen. Er geht eher von Zufall aus.

„Wir verurteilen das aufs Schärfste“,

formuliert  er.  An  einen  ähnlichen

Fall kann er sich nicht erinnern. Der

stadtnahe Wald halte für die unter-

schiedlichen Interessengruppen ein

gutes Angebot bereit – vom „Neckar-

steig“-Wanderweg bis zur „Freeride-

Strecke“ für unerschrockene Moun-

tainbiker.  Die  Forstverwaltung  ar-

beite sehr eng mit den Wander- und

Radverbänden zusammen: „Da hö-

ren  wir  gleich,  wenn  es  irgendwo

Probleme  gibt“,  sagt  Kilian.  Natür-

lich  seien  Konflikte  dort,  wo  Men-

schen  aufeinandertreffen,  immer

möglich.  „10 bis  15  Anrufe  mit  Be-

schwerden  pro  Jahr“  gingen  beim

Forstamt  ein.  Prinzipiell  müsse  im

Wald „alles mit Vernunft abgehen“:

Jeder habe die Pflicht, mit Verständ-

nis für die Bedürfnisse des anderen

zu agieren.

In  Baden-Württemberg  sei  Rad-

fahrern zwar die Nutzung von weni-

ger  als  zwei  Meter  breiten  Wegen

laut Waldgesetz untersagt. „Wir ach-

ten aber darauf, dass zehn Prozent

der Wege für Zweiräder freigegeben

werden“,  ergänzt  der  Heidelberger

Förster. Diese „Trials“ seien mit klei-

nen grünen Schildern markiert.

Der Draht zwischen Schriesheim

und Dossenheim – in der Nähe des

Weißen Steins – stammt möglicher-

weise  aus  einer  Steinbruchsiche-

rung.  In  Brusthöhe  befestigt,  hätte

auch er einen Menschen schwer ver-

letzen  können.  So  etwas  hat  auch

Philipp  Englert  vom  Verein  „HD-

Freeride“ noch nicht gesehen. Gene-

rell  müsse  bei  jeder  Tour  im  Wald

mit einem plötzlich auftauchenden

Hindernis  gerechnet  werden:  „Ich

passe  meine  Geschwindigkeit  an.“

Aber dabei halte ein Mountainbiker

doch  in  der  Regel  eher  nach  Un-

ebenheiten am Boden Ausschau, als

nach kaum sichtbaren Verletzungs-

risiken in Kopfhöhe.

Mountainbiker K. hat schon von

Fällen gehört, in denen auch Löcher

in den Waldboden gegraben und nur

durch  Blätter  abgedeckt  wurden  –

ebenfalls  eine  mögliche  böse  Falle

für  Waldnutzer.  Insgesamt  hat  er

aber überwiegend gute Erfahrungen

gemacht bei Begegnungen im Forst:

„Wenn  man  Wanderer  freundlich

grüßt und sie gegebenenfalls passie-

ren lässt, gibt es eher nette Reaktio-

nen“, plädiert auch er für gegenseiti-

gen Respekt.

w Hinweise erbittet die Polizei an

Telefon 06221/4 56 90.

Ein Seil, in Kopfhöhe zwischen Bäumen gespannt: Ein Mountainbiker entdeckte das

gefährliche Hindernis im Wald oberhalb von Stift Neuburg. BILD: ZG

Schnur und

Draht zwischen

Bäumen

Radwege im Wald rund um Heidelberg

[1] GPS-Downloadmöglichkeiten gibt

es unter anderem auf den Internetsei-

ten www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de oder

www.wanderwalter.de.

[1] Die Downhill-Strecke des Vereins

HD-Freeride am Königstuhl im Stadt-

wald ist Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehal-

ten. Gäste können sie mit einer Tages-

karte nutzen. Diese Tageskarten kön-

nen in ausgewählten Radläden für

7,50 Euro erstanden werden

(www.hd-freeride.de).

[1] Im Alpenverein Heidelberg gibt es

eine Sektion Mountainbikes, die

Tipps zu Strecken bereithält (www.al-

penverein-heidelberg.de.

[1] Das Waldgesetz Baden-Württem-

berg verbietet das Radfahren auf

Wegen, die schmaler als zwei Meter

sind. Ein dichtes Wegenetz erlaubt

indes das Radeln auf Naturwegen.

[1] Rund um Heidelberg und tief in den

Odenwald hinein gibt es 300 Kilome-

ter Waldwege, auf denen Radfahrer

unterwegs sein dürfen.

[1] Rund 90 Kilometer umfasst das

Mountainbike-Streckennetz allein auf

der Gemarkung Heidelberg. Karten

gibt es unter anderem bei der Tourist-

Information im Rathaus, am Bahnhof

sowie beim Allgemeinen Deutschen

Radclub im Zentrum für umweltbe-

wusste Mobilität gegenüber.


----------



## Steve-Art (10. Januar 2014)

Wetter sieht heute gut aus. Wer hat ab ca. 17 uhr Lust auf nen nightride?


----------



## Steve-Art (12. Januar 2014)

nightride am Freitag war klasse.
Wetter heute sieht auch gut aus.
werde ab ca. 14 uhr starten.


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Januar 2014)

Schön war das Wetter zwar aber auch ganz schön gatschig

Außerdem war unser Freund der Stöckesammler auch wieder unterwegs- genauso wie gefühlt 10.0000  Spaziergänger- gewesen..

@micto
Was macht die Hand? Wieder fiz?

@sad
Und is dein neues Bike da?

Gruss
chris


----------



## sad1802 (12. Januar 2014)

Geiles Gerät


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Januar 2014)

Schick 

Aber schon ne krasse Sattelüberhöhung....

Is das Bild in Schriesheim aufgenommen worden? Ne Runde WS würde ich glaube ich auch mal wieder drehen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Steve-Art (12. Januar 2014)

war ne schöne runde heute. Waren schon viele Menschen am mehli unterwegs. Gruss an erik vom tsv.die abfahrt hat spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (12. Januar 2014)

Jupp, Weinberge über Schriesheim. 

Sattelüberhöhung - Hmmmm - bin 1,84 da kam eigentlich nur Größe L im Frage. Auf den ersten beiden kurzen Ausfahrten kam ich gut damit zurecht. 

Von den Elixir TRAIL 9 bin ich noch etwas enttäuscht, aber vielleicht ist sie auch noch nicht richtig eingebremst... 

Der Dämpfer ist mir noch n kleines Rätsel. Auch OHNE Druck kann ich ihn nicht komplett zusammendrücken. Es bleibt knapp n cm Federweg der nicht genutzt werden kann... Muss das mal beim ersten Service ansprechen oder ist das normal?


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Januar 2014)

Ich würde behaupten, dass es mal eher nicht normal ist....

Bei 1,84m ein Reach in L von 445mm .... dazu noch 29 Zoll Räder. 





Da hätte ich alleine von den Geodaten eher zu M tendiert. Oder hast du einen kurzen Vorbau draúf?
Aber wenn´s dir passt is ja alles top 

Gruss
chris


----------



## sad1802 (12. Januar 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Bei 1,84m ein Reach in L von 445mm .... dazu noch 29 Zoll Räder.
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Die Aussage verstehe ich net ganz -  kann mich mit dem reach Angaben / Bedeutungen aber auch nicht aus. 

Jo, kurzer Vorbau ist drauf. 

Bei M wäre die die Sattel Überhöhung ja noch dramatischer,  oder?


----------



## jatschek (12. Januar 2014)

Das passt schon so. Mit 1,85m liegt man bei specibikes in groesse l richtig. Du hast zwar nen langen reach,aber dafuer kurze kettenstreben. Das gleicht sich dadurch aus.


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Januar 2014)

@jatschek 
Du hier

Na, 430mm Kettenstreben sind jetzt auch nicht sooo kurz - okay,  für ein 29 Zoll Bike viel. da kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber die 26 Zoll Variante schaut mir von den Geodaten sympathischer aus und hat mit 419mm richtig kurze Kettenstreben. 

Wenn´s ihm passt is ja aber alles gut

@sad
Nee, dem wäre nicht so da die Sitzrohrlänge von m - xl 400mm beträgt - was ich auch seltsam finde 

Wie findest du das Bike von der Agilität und Wendigkeit?  Sorgen die 29 Zolllaufräder nicht für eine insgesamt relativ hohe Fahrposition?

Gruss
chris


----------



## sad1802 (13. Januar 2014)

Bei unsere nächsten Ausfahrt tauschen wir einfach mal. Ich hab mit 26 keine Erfahrungen... Fahre erst seit 2 Jahren MTB und von Anfang an nur 29er. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich mich beim Probe Rollen besser drauf gefühlt habe. Man sitzt mehr IM bike und das fand ich angenehmer. 

Die Vorteile von 29 sind ja unbestritten und mit den Nachteilen kann ich (noch)  leben.


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Januar 2014)

Yiep, das machen wir so 

Ich bin 29iger bisher nur einmal kurz gefahren von daher bin ich gespannt. Wie schaut´s nächstes Wochenende damit aus?

Das Wetter unter der Woche soll ja leider nicht so einladend werden..... 

Gruss
chris

Ps
Reach misst den Abstand vom Steuerrohr zum Tretlager über eine horizontale Linie nach hinten 




 
Anhand dieses Wertes kann man abschätzen, wie „lang“ sich ein Bike wirklich anfühlt, wenn man damit bergab fährt - früher hat man ja immer nur die Oberrohrlänge miteinander verglichen. Bei den "neuen" Geos kann´s aber auch sein, dass sich ein Rad kurz anfühlt auch wenn´s ein längeres Oberrohr als das bisherige hat, wenn der Reach kleiner gehalten wurde....

Der Stack-Wert gibt die Höhe der Oberkante des Steuerrohres zum Tretlager an und damit Aufschluss darüber, ob sich die Front effektiv hoch oder niedrig anfühlt.


----------



## sad1802 (13. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Erklärung - die Grafik zeigt des ja gut an -
auch wenn ich mir einfach anhand der Werte nicht vorstellen kann, wie ein bike sich fährt - bin halt noch Anfänger 
Wegen Ausfahrt am WE geht bei mir nur Sonntag. Aber das können wir ja auch kurzfrisig ausmachen.


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Januar 2014)

Finde es auch immer witzig ein Rad anhand von Geometriedaten zu bewerten. Und dann auch noch die Fahreigenschaften...

Drauf setzen und wohlfühlen oder auch nicht.

Schauen wir mal ob es trocken bliebt am Wochenende, würde auch ne Runde mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Januar 2014)

Is schon klar und ich stimme dir auch zu ABER wenn man das Bike weder probefahren noch sonst testen kann, dann kann man wenigstens die Geo Daten vergleichen und sehen wohin die Reise ungefähr geht....#

Aber dir muss ich von Reisen ja nix erzählen... damit kennst du dich ja bestens aus

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Januar 2014)

.. und wenn es dir gefällt kannst du der Tina gleich erzählen du brauchst ein 29er


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall.... bei dir is dann bestimmt auch noch ein Zimmer für mich frei, oder

@Rmfausi
Sehe ich das richtig, dass du heimlich trainieren gehst.... ??




Das bist doch du am Baum, oder?

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (14. Januar 2014)

Und ein Tyee fliegt vorbei


----------



## rmfausi (14. Januar 2014)

Was heisst hier heimlich trainieren? Das ist die offizielle Trainingsstrecke des HD-Freeride e.V in dem ich Mitglied bin. Wir ( ein paar Mitglieder) haben
uns zum Sektiontraining getroffen und es gab dazu eine für jeden lesbare Ankündigung im Forum des HD-Freeride Forums und natürlich für unsere amerikanischen Feunde auch auf Facebook.

Da wird nichts heimlich gemacht.  Den Pilzsprung bin ich dann doch lieber nicht gesprungen, der kickt mir zu start, stattdessen den
kleinen Bruder nebendran (nicht im Bild sichtbar.)
War am Sonntag ein äußerst geiler Tag auf der Strecke und habe wieder was gelernt. 

Bis bald im Wald, Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2014)

Ach so, alles klar 

Viel. kannst du das nächste mal hier kurz reinschreiben wann ihr dort wieder sowas macht. Ich denke der ein oder andere hat evtl. auch Interesse dran.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2014)

.............


----------



## rmfausi (14. Januar 2014)

Kein Problem, wir können auch gerne mal einen Tag dort verbringen, dann kann man sich die Strecke in Ruhe anschauen, was meint ihr?

Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Januar 2014)

@rmfausi 
Tu es, tu es ! 

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (15. Januar 2014)




----------



## LarsLipp (15. Januar 2014)

Wer macht den Lift?


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Januar 2014)

... da http://www.hd-freeride.de/termine/ steht auch was von Shutteln 

Also auch was für dich alter Mann 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Januar 2014)

Sind wir Vereinsmitglieder? Ist denn schon Mai? Na bei der Konzentration auf Bergab ist ein Shuttle schon gut.


----------



## rmfausi (15. Januar 2014)

Richtig, nur für Vereinsmitglieder. Ansonsten gibt es Tageskarten, ohne Shuttle. Die ich dann organisieren werde. Stellt euch vor ihr fährt den Meli hoch nur etwas kürzer. 

Gruß. rmfausi

happy biking ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, ja wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil 

Aber es gib dort ja auch mehr als nur die HD Strecke

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Januar 2014)

OK, dann zahlst du das nächste mal bei uns auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (16. Januar 2014)

16.01.2014 - 12:30 Uhr

Dublin (Irland) – *Nachdem der Mountainbiker gestürzt war, stand ER. Und stand, und stand, und stand... Sieben Wochen lang!*
Eigentlich war es ein normaler, wenn auch sehr schmerzhafter Fahrradunfall. Doch die Folgen waren ziemlich hart: Laut Berichten des „Irish Examiner“ stürzte ein (namentlich nicht genannter) Mountainbiker und prallte dabei auf die Mittelstange seines Rades.
Während die Schmerzen langsam nachließen, blieb eines (be-)stehen: Sein bestes Stück!
*Nach fünf Wochen mit Dauer-Ständer hielt der Mann es nicht mehr aus und ging ins Krankenhaus.*
Doch auch die Ärzte waren zunächst ratlos: Der Penis zeigte keine Anzeichen einer Verletzung – nur die einer Erektion. Sie versuchten, das Problem „manuell“ zu lösen. Das half jedoch nur sehr kurzzeitig...
► Nach zwei Wochen mit weiteren Behandlungsversuchen bemerkten die Ärzte eine ungewöhnliche Verbindung zwischen einer Arterie und einer Vene, die den Penis des Mannes mit Blut versorgten. Sie war wahrscheinlich durch den Unfall entstanden und sorgte seitdem für eine erhöhte die Durchblutung des Genitals.
*Nachdem diese Verbindung operativ verschlossen war, gab das beste Stück des Radlers endlich Ruhe – und sank erschlafft und erschöpft darnieder. *


----------



## Steve-Art (16. Januar 2014)

sad1802 schrieb:


> 16.01.2014 - 12:30 Uhr
> 
> Dublin (Irland) – *Nachdem der Mountainbiker gestürzt war, stand ER. Und stand, und stand, und stand... Sieben Wochen lang!*
> Eigentlich war es ein normaler, wenn auch sehr schmerzhafter Fahrradunfall. Doch die Folgen waren ziemlich hart: Laut Berichten des „Irish Examiner“ stürzte ein (namentlich nicht genannter) Mountainbiker und prallte dabei auf die Mittelstange seines Rades.
> ...




MTB-VIAGRA (LoL)

Gruß Steve


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Januar 2014)

Haha, coole Geschichte. 

OK: morgen 11:00 Uhr eine Enduro Runde? Wetter passt!


----------



## open-air (17. Januar 2014)




----------



## Perga (17. Januar 2014)

yepp!


----------



## open-air (17. Januar 2014)

na,na!
wollen dochh keine Stockterroristen überfahren.
11 +,25 / -,5


----------



## open-air (17. Januar 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> yepp!


besser


----------



## Perga (17. Januar 2014)

der erste Versuch war über die App... funzt nedd alles. ;-)


----------



## Steve-Art (17. Januar 2014)

hi jungs, was heißt enduro runde?
hoch und runter oder cc,
was der Stefan auch kann und mag. Hab gerade 2 mal den weisen Stein hoch geradelt.
ganz schön viele mtb Fahrer unterwegs

wer hat morgen Bock auf ne laengere
CC Runde? Gruss stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich wäre vllt. auch dabei wo trefft ihr euch ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Januar 2014)

Für die CC oder die Enduro Runde
Treffpunkt Enduro is bei Open-Air um 11Uhr In Auerbach.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (17. Januar 2014)

Enduro    ich dachte das wäre ein AM bike 

Bin zwar schon mal bei open air vorbei gefahren aber ein Straßennamen wäre hilfreich


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Januar 2014)

Du hast ne pm. 

Gruss
 chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Januar 2014)

Geh heute in HI: wird nix mit radeln. Beine sind nach 3 Auffahrten ganz schön müde...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Januar 2014)

@Micro767 
Was macht die Hand?? Reicht´s schon wieder zu ner kleinen Runde?

Oder sitzt du faul am Pool 






@oa
Das PDF "Nie mehr müde Beine" schicke ich dir mal per Mail zu... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Januar 2014)

Müde Beine? Nicht am Samstag. Mit ein wenig Glück passt das Wetter ja am Samstag!

Kleines Ründchen rund um den Meli? Start wieder ab 11?


----------



## open-air (22. Januar 2014)




----------



## Micro767 (23. Januar 2014)

Montag geht die Arbeit wieder los, war bisher nicht mal auf dem Ergometer. Mach z.Z. Reha und darf das Handgelenk nicht wirklich belasten ... :-(


----------



## Steve-Art (23. Januar 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Montag geht die Arbeit wieder los, war bisher nicht mal auf dem Ergometer. Mach z.Z. Reha und darf das Handgelenk nicht wirklich belasten ... :-(



hallo ,,,

dass klingt nicht so gut. 
Weiterhin gute Besserung. 
Können den Mehli auch gerne mal zu Fuß erklimmen. 
Habe auch ne ca. 1,5 Stunden dauernde 
anspruchsvolle Tour in Schriesheim parat.
Taxi Abholung und Haustürbringservice geht auch gerne auf mich.

Gruss stefan


----------



## Steve-Art (24. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,

Samstag soll es ja weitestgehend trocken bleiben.

Wer hat Bock auf ne längere Runde?

Sollte aber spätestens um 10.30 Uhr losgehen.

Hi Patrick,

die Tour letzte Woche war heftig,
das war die längste nördliche Bergstraßentour mit sehr interessanten Abstechern
die ich bisher gefahren habe. 
Habe mich den ganzen Sonntag kaum bewegen können. 

SUPER HEFTIG MUSKELKATER.

Respekt vor deiner Kondition!

Ride On


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Januar 2014)

Mal sehen was das Wetter morgen macht: wird bestimmt etwas feucht im Wald...
@miCro wie nicht mal ein wenig trainiert? Du hattest doch jetzt mal wirklich Zeit....

Wie lange kannst du die Hand denn nicht belasten?


----------



## Micro767 (24. Januar 2014)

Ja zeit hatte ich viel nur gemacht habe so gut wie nix. 
Belasten jetzt halt mehr und mehr, vermeiden muss ich z.B. Liegestütze, schweren heben und zu feste Händedruck  meines gegenüber. Stürze auf die rechte Hand natürlich !

Problem könnte bei Überanstrengung eine Entzündung im Arm werden ... 

Mal schauen wie die erste Arbeitswoche wird, dann will ich aber auf alle Fälle wieder aufs Rad und flach anfangen.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Januar 2014)

Die Sonne kommt ja raus: aber nett Frisch draußen...

Wie schaut's?


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Januar 2014)

Das ist natürlich nix... Aber larslipp meinte glaube ich eher auch Rollen-\Ergometertraining bztw. Beintraining allgemein

Egal, wird schon wieder was werden - das Jahr ist ja noch jung die Pedelecs werden auch immer besser

@LarsLipp 
Sieht leider so aus als ob ich heute raus bin...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Steve-Art (25. Januar 2014)

starte gegen 10.45 ihr in Auerbach. Gruss stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. Januar 2014)

Witzige Runde GEstern: Mr Nice konnte einfach nicht ohne uns...

Super Bedingungen: ein wenig rutschig und es gibt wohl eine neue Abfahrt...


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut es denn hier mit dem Interesse einer Schnee Ausfahrt aus? Abseits der Pisten ein wenig im Powder ein wenig Spaß haben...? Oder mit den Mädels bei gutem Wetter auf der Piste... ?


----------



## Perga (26. Januar 2014)

Schnee? wo? Biste gestern gegen den Baum gefahren? ! Bei Schnee bin ich sofort dabei, kann nur keinen sehen.


----------



## Steve-Art (26. Januar 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Schnee? wo? Biste gestern gegen den Baum gefahren? ! Bei Schnee bin ich sofort dabei, kann nur keinen sehen.


hatten gestern schnee am mehli. Versuche ein foto anzuhaengen. Gruss Stefan


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Januar 2014)

Gab Schnee, aber Schneeausfahrt sollte eher in den Alpen sein und mit Brett oder Brettern unter den Füßen. Oder willst du mit nem Fahrrad Powdern? 
Wir hatten es gestern von Dir (Perga) Bei dem Wetter und Schnee wäre er dabei gewesen... Wird Zeit für die Spikes...


----------



## k00b3 (26. Januar 2014)

Hey Jungs. Hier mal ein Video von mir aus dem Bike Park Lac Blanc. Über nette Kommentare und Likes würd ich mich sehr freuen.


Ride On 
Charlie


----------



## Airflyer (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo,


also bei einer Skirunde wäre ich vllt auch dabei


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Januar 2014)

@Charlie 
Da rumpelt´s ja gut.... was für einen DH´ler hast du?

Gruss
chris


----------



## k00b3 (27. Januar 2014)

@Mr. Nice 

Ich hab noch ein Specialized Demo 8.
Der Trail war Sau nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (31. Januar 2014)

Morgen sieht's im Moment noch etwas feucht aus: Zeit rückt auch immer mehr zum Morgen hin 
Ich bin aber bis ca. 9:30 flexibel: wenn es regnet, bin ich im Sport und spinne ein wenig...


----------



## open-air (31. Januar 2014)

Hast Du schon reserviert?
Wie sind die Besuchszeiten in Heppenheim?


----------



## open-air (31. Januar 2014)

grrr,
das sieht nicht gut aus ...


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Januar 2014)

Kein Thema: wir wollen ja nicht in Hähnlein fahren...  Mal sehen, wie es morgen aussieht. Jetzt war es die ganze Woche so schön...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Februar 2014)

Noch is trocken aber recht Frisch...


----------



## Perga (1. Februar 2014)

mich zieht's auch nedd  - morgen mal schauen, nur 20% regenrisiko.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Februar 2014)

@Perga 
Na, wenn du aber schon mal um die Uhrzeit wach bist...  dann würdest du dieses mal  auch 11 Uhr schaffen .

@LarsLipp 
Ich hab heute morgen nicht so den drive. Gehst du in MAX und Spinning?

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Februar 2014)

Heute geht's ein wenig früher los...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Februar 2014)

Geht gleich los: die Heulsusen bleiben heute hinter dem Ofen...


----------



## Perga (1. Februar 2014)

na, regnet - war klar...


----------



## Micro767 (1. Februar 2014)

30 km flach mit meiner Holden, Handgelenk ... Naja könnte besser sein. Ne Meli Abfahrt ist damit noch nicht drin. Außer ich bleib auf der Str :'-(


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Februar 2014)

Regen: OA hast das was gemerkt? Bei uns waren es 2 trockene Abfahrten
@Perga: wann bist du denn raus? 16:30?

Habe da noch nen Link für die Heulsusen: http://www.amazon.de/Thermo-Unterwäsche-lange-Unterhosen-für-Herren/dp/B0031HEYBA

War heute doch nicht so kalt: begonnen bei 2 und geendet bei 6.5 Grad..Haben auch ein wenig die Abfahrt geschönt...


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Februar 2014)

@LarsLipp 
Ihr seit schon harte Jungs Habt euch schon das Shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



verdient

@miCro
Na, dann is die erste Grundlageneinheit vollbracht

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Februar 2014)

Habe sogar ein Pinkes Shirt, muss mal schauen ob ich ein Bild finde. Du wurdest vom spinning Mädels Club im Pfitze vermisst, wusst gar nicht das du da schon Mitglied bist.

Danke noch für die Socken vom birthday: die machen mal schöne warme Füße


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Februar 2014)

Nicht nur da...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Februar 2014)

Mein Konter: kommt dir das bekannt vor: Chantal

Morgen HI?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. Februar 2014)

Bin raus für heute: ich geh ne Runde heiß bügeln... Wetter ist heute ja nicht so der burner...Laut Wetterbericht wird es ja wieder wärmer, soll aber regnen: das wird noch bis zum nächsten Samstag...


----------



## Micro767 (2. Februar 2014)

2'te Runde Flachland, teilweise schön in der Sonne


----------



## Steve-Art (2. Februar 2014)

Hi Jungs,

habe ne zügige Runde nördl. Bergstraße von Alsbach aus gefahren.

Habe den Gerald ( auch mit einem Haikbike Mountain-Ebike) getroffen und

haben die Runde zügig unter 2 Stunden durchgeballert!

Das Wetter war ja ab Mittag dann sehr gut, 

fast Frühlingshaft mit ca.9 Grad, kein Wind und sogar etwas blau am Himmel.

@ Dirk,freut mich dass es bei Dir vorwärts geht.

Grüße an Alle MTB'ler


----------



## Micro767 (3. Februar 2014)

Kennt jemand nen Optiker für Sportbrillen ?

Meine alte Alpina ist ja leider futsch bzw weg, das Nachfolgemodel Alpina PSO Twist Four VL passt nicht, die Oakley Fast Jacket XL ist schweine teuer. Kontaktlinsen will ich nicht ...


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Februar 2014)

Nee, zum Glück noch nicht. Hier im Forum nix zu finden? Eventuell auch mal in HD nachfragen....

In 2 Wochen geht's wohl schon an den See, wenn wetter.com recht behält...


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Februar 2014)

Wenn Wetter.com recht behält könnte die Gruppe demnächst ja auch wieder größer sein  - ich sag nur 8 Grad

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Februar 2014)

Nee reicht nicht: muss über 8 Grad sein: wenn du mit ließt: ich melde mich 

Noch sieht's nach leichtem Regen für den Samstag aus: Open Air hilft uns aber und isst alle Teller leer...


----------



## open-air (4. Februar 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Open Air hilft uns aber und isst alle Teller leer...


Jepp, und ich fange gleich heute Abend wieder damit an!

@*Micro767*, Ich habe meine Brille in Auerbach gekauft,

*Exler Augenoptik*

Darmstädter Straße 171

64625 Bensheim-Auerbach
‎
06251 938688
exler-optik.de
 Gruß
open-air


----------



## Perga (4. Februar 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wenn Wetter.com recht behält könnte die Gruppe demnächst ja auch wieder größer sein  - ich sag nur 8 Grad
> 
> Gruss
> chris


np - wir haben doch jetzt Taschenwärmer von Samsung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. Februar 2014)

26.04 eröffnet der Bad Emser Park... Da sin mer dabei, dat is prima... Mal sehen, wenn ich da bin 

Weekend sieht ja mal noch bescheiden aus, oder hat einer eine bessere Vorhersage als ich?


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Februar 2014)

Hmh, 144 km einfach.....

Teaser




 
Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (6. Februar 2014)

Bei 140 km bist du bei der Ankunft wenigstens schon warmgefahren


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Februar 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hmh, 144 km einfach.....
> 
> Teaser
> 
> ...



Genau: du fährst mit dem RR hoch und wir bringen dir dein Rad mit: was ist denn an 140 km das Problem? OK, ich kann das mit nem Besuch meiner Schwester verbinden 

Jetzt aber alle nochmal die Teller leeressen: vielleicht wird es ja noch was mit ner Runde am Samstag.


----------



## Steve-Art (6. Februar 2014)

hi leute, starte 19uhr am kroneparkplatz auf einen nightride. Wetter IST ja fruehlingshaft. Gruss steve


----------



## codit (6. Februar 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Jetzt aber alle nochmal die Teller leeressen: vielleicht wird es ja noch was mit ner Runde am Samstag.


Wetter war doch heute schon super und die Pfade fast trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. Februar 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Wetter war doch heute schon super und die Pfade fast trocken.



Die Welt ist einfach ungerecht... Das Wetter sollte sich besser planen und am Wochenende immer die Sonne schicken...

Wie schaut es morgen bei passendem Wetter mit ner frühen Rund aus? Start spätestens um 10:00, ab 13:00 Uhr gibt es regen: Abstimmung noch je nach Wetterlage... OA: schau diesmal richtig auf die Uhr... Ansonsten muss ich ins Pfitze...


----------



## Steve-Art (7. Februar 2014)

wetter sieht ja noch besser wie gestern aus. Knapp 13grad. Start heute wieder gegen 17.30uhr am kroneparkplatz. Gruss steve


----------



## open-air (7. Februar 2014)

10 ist gebongt


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Februar 2014)

OK: schauen wir morgen mal raus... Wenn es so horror windig ist ist auch nix...


----------



## open-air (7. Februar 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK: schauen wir morgen mal raus... Wenn es so horror windig ist ist auch nix...


Wie Flachland Runde im Ried
Ich dachte wir wollen in den Wald


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Februar 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Wie Flachland Runde im Ried
> Ich dachte wir wollen in den Wald




Wer hat denn was vom Ried und ner Flachlandtour gesagt?  Bei mir Wald oder Pfitze! Eh Pfitze auf jeden Fall, auch nach dem Wald...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Februar 2014)

10:00 OA: noch siehts gut aus...


----------



## yo!achim (8. Februar 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wenn Wetter.com recht behält könnte die Gruppe demnächst ja auch wieder größer sein  - ich sag nur 8 Grad
> 
> Gruss
> chris


Ok, diese Bedingung wäre schon mal erfüllt.  Mein Thermometer zeigt 8,5 °C. Die Startzeit spielt halt auch ne Rolle, und 10:00 Uhr war mir -zumindest heute- einfach ne Spur zu früh. (Wer jeden Tag um 5:00 aufsteht, möchte irgendwann auch mal ausschlafen)
Für Bad Ems wäre ich zu haben, sollte man mit einem Besuch an der Eröffnung honorieren.
Bis bald im Wald...


----------



## Perga (8. Februar 2014)

yo!achim schrieb:


> ... Die Startzeit spielt halt auch ne Rolle, und 10:00 Uhr war mir -zumindest heute- einfach ne Spur zu früh. ...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Februar 2014)

Na dann freuen wir uns aber auf ein baldiges wiedersehen...

Für morgen steht ja wieder Regen an: ich geh erst mal in HI und dann schau ich weiter. So ne kleine Runde geht dann bei passendem Wetter schon noch.

War super heute: ein wenig windig aber schön warm: Dank Mr Nice ging es auch dreimal den Buckel hoch, hat auch nur 15 Minuten länger gedauert als 2 Runden ohne Ihn...

Auf dem Weg zum Pfitze hab ich noch ein paar Schirme liegen sehen und habe noch nen Kite fliegen lassennn... Muss mal wieder meine Schirme auspacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (8. Februar 2014)

Perga schrieb:


>



und Perga muss unter der WOchew ja immer bis 7:30 schlafen. Hatte heute auch ne Menge zu tun... Wärst besser um 11:00 noch zu uns gestoßen!


----------



## Perga (8. Februar 2014)

nach drei Wochen Pause, wäre ich heute sicher noch in den Regen gekommen.


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich war im Regen, aber das war mir der späte Start um 14 Uhr auch wert 

Bin aber extrem unfit und wäre wohl in der gleichen Zeit nur 1 mal auf den Melk gekommen ...


----------



## open-air (8. Februar 2014)

Perga schrieb:


>


Heute


----------



## open-air (8. Februar 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ich war im Regen, aber das war mir der späte Start um 14 Uhr auch wert
> 
> Bin aber extrem unfit und wäre wohl in der gleichen Zeit nur 1 mal auf den Melk gekommen ...


Der Gipfel ist das Ziel


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2014)

Oder getreu dem Olymp. Motto "Dabei sein ist alles"

@Micro767 
Wo warst du fahren?

@LarsLipp 
Würde behaupten, dass wir heute alles richtig gemacht haben Sehr gute Runde auch wenn wir ruhig hätten ein bisschen schneller fahren können

War ja nicht mehr als nur ne CC Runde...






Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Februar 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> nach drei Wochen Pause, wäre ich heute sicher noch in den Regen gekommen.




Ja, auch wenn du mit uns losgefahren wärst ... jetzt mal ehrlich: du wärst besser ab der zweiten mitgefahren: zumindest die dritte Abfahrt war mal richtig der Hammer


----------



## Micro767 (9. Februar 2014)

Ich war nur hier im Ried unterwegs und dank dem leichten Wind war mein Puls über OA´s Maximal-Puls 

Schätze mal das selbst wenn ich bergauf mit Euch fahre, das 29´er Carbon HT nehme, kein Rucksack, seit ihr noch alle schneller oben als ich


----------



## Micro767 (9. Februar 2014)

Das Thema Brille ist erledigt, hab ne neue gekauft. Muss jetzt natürlich geschliffen usw werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. Februar 2014)

So: am Samstag müssen wir früh los: ich will an den See  Bin ja mal gespannt ob es so warm wird. Und bitte trocken bleiben...


----------



## Bonvivant (12. Februar 2014)

Möglicherweise ziehe ich bald für die Arbeit nach Bensheim. Daher stelle ich mir eine existenzielle Frage: Wie ist's mitm baiken?
Was mich reizt, sind trails. Gerne sehr deftig. Ab und an pumptrack, bisschen dirt auch.
Ein 29er Hartteil ist außerdem im Anflug, damit möchte ich alles, was nicht besondere Sprünge und Steinfelder hat, fahren.

Von Kassel aus hatte ich bisher angenehme Hausrunden, sowie den Harz und mehrere bikeparks in Reichweite. Ratt ans Auto und ab...
Was erwartet mich am Fuße des Melibokus? Was ist in Reichweite? Gerne auch PN 

Merci


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Februar 2014)

Hier Biken.... ganz schlecht

Spass beiseite in Bensheim und Ungebung hat´s schon zwei, drei Hügel. Der Hausberg ist der Meliobus http://www.melibokus.com/

Ansonsten gibt´s in näherer Umgebeung auch noch einiges: Frankenstein, Weisser Stein, Heidelberg und die Pfalz usw.

Bikeparks sind n http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/ und http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/ auch vorhanden - ca. ne Std. Fahrzeit min Auto.

Wenn du eher aber das 29er nehmen möchtest dann schau mal hier http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ und http://www.melibokus-biker.de/home/index.html rein. Oder frag den Micro767....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Februar 2014)

Vorbeikommen und mitfahren. Startzeit wird hier ja meist ausgemacht. Einfach mal dranhängen. Du kommst auf nen Berg nach oben? Wir fahren so 600 -  1200 hm in recht gemütlichen Tempo.

Flowtrail würd ich jetzt aber nicht als Bergstraße bezeichnen...


----------



## Bonvivant (12. Februar 2014)

Danke Vorbeikommen und Mitfahren geht leider nicht so leicht.

Was die Fahrerei angeht: Viele hm, viele km, strammes Tempo und technisch schwierig hoch wie runter ist mir recht. Muss aber nicht immer
Das 29er ist halt für leichtere Trails gedacht, wird aber definitiv geknechtet werden!
*Was mich interessiert: Gibt es schwierige Trails, gebaute Strecken und irgendwo 'n pumptrack (oder/und 'ne dirt line) ohne dafür mit dem Auto fahren zu müssen?* (Beerfelden, die Pfalz ein bisschen und HD kenn' ich.)


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Februar 2014)

Yiep, Dirt http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09...roeffnungsjam-am-22-september-in-zwingenberg/ und noch die ein oder andere Strecke gibt"s auch. Der nächst gelegene Pumptrack ist in Bûrstadt bzw. Darmstadt

Richtig Yo!Achim??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (14. Februar 2014)

Hi, du musst ja nicht extra kommen: wenn du in Bensheim bist: einfach hier melden. Wenn es wieder wärmer ist, fahren wir auch unter der Woche...

Für morgen sieht es ja recht mau aus


----------



## Perga (14. Februar 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ...
> Für morgen sieht es ja recht mau aus



 Du willst doch an' See, da is doch wurscht ob's Wasser auch noch von oben kommt...


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Februar 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Du willst doch an' See, da is doch wurscht ob's Wasser auch noch von oben kommt...



Ja, aber vor dem See wollte ich ne Runde mit dir fahren: hups: das wird aber schwierig: soll ich wenn es trocken ist bei dir ab 07:00 Uhr anrufen?


----------



## Perga (14. Februar 2014)

gerne -> meine Handynummer hat sich aber geändert: 01631737743

(http://www.frank-geht-ran.de/)


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Februar 2014)

Hehe: hab ich jetzt leider nicht gelesen...  Eventuell kann ich Frank überreden dich anzurufen... Regnet ja jetzt schon, drücken wir uns mal die Daumen für ne Runde morgen!


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Februar 2014)

@Perga: RRiiinnnggggg.... 

Noch zu dunkel um das Wetter zu beurteilen: sieht aber nicht nach Frühling aus...


----------



## Perga (15. Februar 2014)

*g* - bin doch schon lange wach! Aber ziehen tut's mich nedd. Es macht ja mehr spaß auf 3sat Alpenpanorama zu schauen, als aus dem Fenster...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Februar 2014)

OK: wollen wir's versuchen?


----------



## Perga (15. Februar 2014)

hmm, auch auf dem Wetterradar sieht es eher nach Regen aus.


----------



## Perga (15. Februar 2014)

na, auch wenn's dann doch nass wurde - war Gut. Wenn man erstmal draußen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. Februar 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> na, auch wenn's dann doch nass wurde - war Gut. Wenn man erstmal draußen ist...




und Hauptsache du konntest wieder heulen...  

War wieder ne schöne Runde, oder auch 3...


----------



## Perga (15. Februar 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> und Hauptsache du konntest wieder heulen...


bergab war ich ja auch klar im Nachteil mit dem CC und den Trennscheiben


----------



## Micro767 (17. Februar 2014)

10 km 710 hm aber zu Fuß ohne Regen


----------



## Perga (17. Februar 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> ...ohne Regen


am WE ohne Regen, hier   meinst mit Schirm?


----------



## Micro767 (17. Februar 2014)

Sonntag Mittag Weinheim - Buchklingen und zurück


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Februar 2014)

Ne, er war zu Fuss so schnell unterwegs, dass er nix vom Regen abbekommen hat.... 

@Perga
Du bist echt ne Heulsuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Einmal bist du bergauf am jammern weil dein Rad angebl. sooo schwer ist und du nicht fit und dann nimmst du dein CC Rad niimmst uns 5min auf 2km ab und jammerst anschl. das du bergab keinen Spass hattest.... so goes it not  

@steve 


Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (17. Februar 2014)

Ja, is gudd – es war erquickend den Meli mal wieder mit den mittleren Kettenblätter zu erklimmen, Fahrtwind bergauf  - lange her!

Die Ernüchterung folgte prompt: mit einem 2.1 RocketRon bei dem Matsch bergab, lies mich eben umgehend den 2.5 MuddyMarry vermissen – das sind Welten, grade bei dem Wetter!


----------



## open-air (17. Februar 2014)

Wir benötigen dringendst ein Schuttel !!!
Eines für uns mit den Rädern und die Räder von Perga.
Dann kann er eins hochfahren und eins runter.

@*Steve-Art*, Happy Birthday


----------



## Micro767 (17. Februar 2014)

Jo, Happy Birthday ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. Februar 2014)

Happy Birthday Steve: feier schön...


----------



## Steve-Art (18. Februar 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Wir benötigen dringendst ein Schuttel !!!
> Eines für uns mit den Rädern und die Räder von Perga.
> Dann kann er eins hochfahren und eins runter.
> 
> @*Steve-Art*, Happy Birthday




Vielen Dank,

bis die Tage!


----------



## Steve-Art (18. Februar 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Jo, Happy Birthday ! ! !



Vielen Dank,

bis die Tage!


----------



## Steve-Art (18. Februar 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Happy Birthday Steve: feier schön...




Vielen Dank,

das mit dem Feiern läuft.

Bis die Tage im Wald!


----------



## open-air (21. Februar 2014)

Wann soll's morgen losgehen?
10:00


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Februar 2014)

Hi,

muss mal sehen, wie es hier läuft: will aber ne Runde fahren. Eventuell auch flexibel ab 10:00 mit nem zweiten Stopp beim OA mit kurzem Check Up ob alles läuft: Sprich eine Runde hoch: und wieder zum OA runter und wieder hoch, wenn alles in Ordnung ist, wenn nicht steige ich aus!

10:00 Uhr klingt gut für die erste Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (21. Februar 2014)

Hä,
was geht ab?


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Februar 2014)

So: jetzt gleich heim und nen großen Schnaps reinlaufen lassen... Sieht gut aus mit dem Radeln morgen, eventuell erst um 11:00 

Wir bleiben in Kontakt...


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Februar 2014)

Trink ein paar Schnäpse mehr und es reicht mir erst um 11.30 Uhr zu starten

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Februar 2014)

Oder soch schon um 7:00? Hm, eventuell muss ich erst noch nach Weinheim... 
@Mr Nice: doch dabei: was frag ich denn, kommst eh wieder nach...

Noch keien AHnung was da Wetter macht: die Katzen mauntzen noch draußen und es ist dunkel...


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Februar 2014)

So langsam sieht es gut aus... Noch ein paar Log checken und der Samstag ist gerettet.... 
Jetzt ist es auch schon Hell: He Jörg: soll ich anrufen...


----------



## Perga (22. Februar 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt ist es auch schon Hell: He Jörg: soll ich anrufen...



jetzt kannste anrufen - können wir gleich einen Treffpunkt für 11:30 ausmachen


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Februar 2014)

Pech gehabt: geht um 11:00 Uhr beim OA los! Im Moment noch saukalt...


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2014)

War ja mal ne coole Runde gestern: Dank an den Führer zum neuen Trail. Ist schon unglaublich was hier an der Bergstraße für Trails sind. Immer wieder was neues!


----------



## open-air (23. Februar 2014)

Da schließe ich mich an.


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2014)

und ob Ihr's glaubt oder nicht: es wurde nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2014)

Wer nicht bei den Schnäppchen schaut: SLX für 99 Euro: Überlege gerade mir noch ein Set für den Stinker zu holen...


----------



## Micro767 (24. Februar 2014)

Heute Abend gibt es hoffentlich Neuigkeiten zu meinem Knie ....


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Februar 2014)

Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen!


----------



## open-air (24. Februar 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Heute Abend gibt es hoffentlich Neuigkeiten zu meinem Knie ....


Und alles gut gegangen?
Können unsere Daumen hoffentlich wieder loslassen.

Gruß
oa


----------



## Micro767 (25. Februar 2014)

Die Schraube kommt nun am 06.03 ambulant im Klinikum Worms raus ...


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2014)

OK: wie lange musst du dann pausieren? Hoffen wir mal das das fix geht: schon mal alles Gute! Mal sehen wann du zu einer Runde auftauchst... Ist ja schon wieder mitten in der Saison. 

Bestellt jemand in den nächsten Tagen bei Hibike? Brauche Bremsbeläge...


----------



## Micro767 (25. Februar 2014)

Bisher ist die Aussage 10 Tage ...


----------



## sad1802 (25. Februar 2014)

Für Avid Elixir bremsen habe ich noch original verschlossene Beläge im Keller, die auf meine Elixir TRAIL net passen. Interesse?


----------



## Perga (25. Februar 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Bisher ist die Aussage 10 Tage ...


was ein Akt, blos weil bei dir 'ne Schraube locker is....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (25. Februar 2014)

@Micro767  : von mir auch eine gute Besserung

Am Samstag habe ich endlich mal wieder zeit für eine Tour wie siehts aus ?


----------



## Perga (25. Februar 2014)

ach, findest du denn noch zum OA ohne Navi?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2014)

Ich habe noch passende Avid Elix 5 für die Beläge: Interesse: Muss mal wieder was in Ebay stellen: Brauche Shimano Beläge... Will ja bremsen...

Eventuell können wir am Samstag mal ne größere Runde fahren:  3 x Meli Komplett?


----------



## Steve-Art (26. Februar 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ich habe noch passende Avid Elix 5 für die Beläge: Interesse: Muss mal wieder was in Ebay stellen: Brauche Shimano Beläge... Will ja bremsen...
> 
> Eventuell können wir am Samstag mal ne größere Runde fahren:  3 x Meli Komplett?



Oder 1 mal Felsenmeer!


----------



## open-air (26. Februar 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> ach, findest du denn noch zum OA ohne Navi?


 Das ist ohne besser, bei den vielen Dauerbaustellen.
Wir freuen uns alle auf den Hessentag (Herrmannstag...).


----------



## open-air (26. Februar 2014)

Steve-Art schrieb:


> Oder 1 mal Felsenmeer!


OK, wenn Du das mit dem E-Bike nachmachst. 

http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Ode...m-Felsenmeer/f61d382ad3712e005f620c9504200238


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (26. Februar 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> ach, findest du denn noch zum OA ohne Navi?



Naja so ungefähr hab ichs mir gemerkt und wenn wir nicht so früh losfahren bin ich auch wach genug um mein Gedächtnis zu nutzen


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2014)

einmal Felsenmeer? Es geht um die Höhenmeter: Felsenmeer ist nicht höher als Meli...Und bestimmt etwas feucht. Die neue Abfahrt sollten wir auf jeden Fall noch mal fahren  (Neu für uns...)


----------



## Airflyer (26. Februar 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Das ist ohne besser, bei den vielen Dauerbaustellen.
> Wir freuen uns alle auf den Hessentag (Herrmannstag...).



Ich habe schon von ein paar Leuten aus Bensheim gehört, dass Sie nicht so begeistert sind vom Hessentag.
Aber Seeed als Eröffnungsband ist schon super auch wenn die nicht mehr so gut sind wie früher, sch.... Kommerz


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2014)

Wie immer machste nix is nix, machste was ist auch nix...

Aber in der Zeit ist es bestimmt leer im Wald. Und der Hessentag wird bestimmt ganz nett und es gibt


----------



## open-air (26. Februar 2014)

Und ich hab dann Uuuuuuuuuuuuurlauub


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2014)

Oh: du schreibst Urlaub: heulst du dann wieder rum, dass du was schaffen musst oder bist du dann weg?


----------



## open-air (26. Februar 2014)

Schaffe, Biken, Feiern, Essen & Trinken, ........ 
Äää Streß
Aber nicht weil zu schwer oderzu leicht.


----------



## Perga (26. Februar 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> ...
> Aber nicht weil zu schwer oderzu leicht.


----------



## Perga (26. Februar 2014)

da eh Platten hinten, wird's wohl das cc am WE


----------



## open-air (26. Februar 2014)

OK, habe Taschentücher dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (26. Februar 2014)

Gut – ich hab auch immer Tränen in den Augen, wenn wir mal wieder die Teerstraße bergauf fahren und uns die „Racer“ bergab im MTB entgegen kommen…


----------



## open-air (27. Februar 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Gut – ich hab auch immer Tränen in den Augen, wenn wir mal wieder die Teerstraße bergauf fahren und uns die „Racer“ bergab im MTB entgegen kommen…


 
.... Teerstraße is nix, Fliegerschneise is nix, .....
Oder,  ist das die Aufforderung die Fliegerschneise nicht nur runter sondern mal wieder hoch zu fahren?  .
Der kürzeste Weg vom Startpunkt in den Wald ist am Waldschlösschen


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Februar 2014)

Wer Interese hat: 50% bei Bikemax auf die Skisachen. Personalverkauf von Freudenberg.
ICh kann gerne per PN die Gutscheine weiterleiten. Gibt es bestimmt auch wieder für andere Firmen... Nur noch heute...


----------



## codit (27. Februar 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Der kürzeste Weg vom Startpunkt in den Wald ist am Waldschlösschen


Sag Bescheid, ich will ein Foto machen wenn ihr die Stufen am Wasserbehälter hochfahrt .


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Februar 2014)

Luft wiegt doch auch was: dann wird dein Rad ja leichter und du fliegst Bergauf...
Mach doch das Hinterrad vom CC rein: dann passt doch alles.

Bringe auch ein paar Tempos mit...


----------



## open-air (27. Februar 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, ich will ein Foto machen wenn ihr die Stufen am Wasserbehälter hochfahrt .


 
Es geht auch vorher links rein.
Wer nicht Geruchs empfindlich ist kann auch nach dem Denkmal rechts durchs Hundeklo


----------



## Airflyer (28. Februar 2014)

So Leute gleich Wochenende 
Wie siehts aus für morgen ?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Februar 2014)

Ich kann bestimmt schon ab 10:00 Uhr: denke es wird aber zu 11:00 Uhr tendieren?
Oder gibt es eine frühe Runde? Und eine zweite und dritte weitere?????


----------



## Airflyer (28. Februar 2014)

Also ich wäre natürlich für 11 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. Februar 2014)

11:00 klingt zur gut, wir sollten mal das WETTER im Auge behalten. Sollte ja wenn möglich trocken bleiben...


----------



## Airflyer (28. Februar 2014)

Bei regen muss ich auch nicht fahren,  mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen früh ist.


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Februar 2014)

Sieht doch aber aktuell  noch ganz gut für morgen aus. Ich wäre evtl. auch mal wieder mit von der Partie... ggf. fahre ich auch wieder hinterher

Schau morgen früh nochmal hier rein und melde mich.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Steve-Art (28. Februar 2014)

Habe heute abend den WS von Mannheim aus gefahren. Bis hin und hoch wars noch trocken,

zurück ging es die ca. 22km leider im Regen. Der Trail war aber zum Glück trocken und

im Dunkeln sogar spannend.

Komme eventuell morgen früh auch nach Bensheim.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2014)

@Perga: ring ring ring...

Trocken aber noch ein wenig dunkel.
@Mr Nice: bein hinterherfahren beeilen, wir fahren eventuell richtig Alsbach bergab...

Startzeit noch offen oder schafft es auch der Perga um 10:30?

@Perga II damit das heulen ein Ende hat: das wäre doch was für dich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/02/28/yt-industries-capra-test/


----------



## Perga (1. März 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Startzeit noch offen oder schafft es auch der Perga um 10:30?
> 
> @Perga II damit das heulen ein Ende hat: das wäre doch was für dich:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/02/28/yt-industries-capra-test/[/USER]




10:30  - will noch den Platten flicken= 1 Stunde Schlamm abklopfen + 2 Minuten Schlauch tauschen.

oder du gibst mir dieses fedde Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2014)

Platten Flicken: du bist doch erst heute Abend Platt. Warum repariert Ihr Eure Räder denn nicht nach ner Tour??? Samstag morgen ist doch Sub Optima. OK dann halt 11:00 Uhr und dafür komme ich nächste Woche nicht. Dann aber die Woche drauf um 10:00: schlaf schonmal vor...

11:00 Uhr beim OA: sollte heute nix bei mir dazwischen kommen...  Der OA muss ja auch noch schrauben...


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. März 2014)

Ekbfach auf den Bestellknopf drücken und gut ist

@LarsLipp
11.00 wäre mir auch lieber wobei ich auch erst zur zweiten Runde dazu kommen kann falls du früher starten möchtest. ..

Gruss
chris

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## open-air (1. März 2014)




----------



## Airflyer (1. März 2014)

Ok dann bin ich um 11 bei OA ok ?


----------



## Perga (1. März 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Platten Flicken: du bist doch erst heute Abend Platt. Warum repariert Ihr Eure Räder denn nicht nach ner Tour???


Schlaumeier  ... Nach der Tour war noch alles Ok, erst als ich ein paar Tage später eine Flasche Wein im Keller holen wollte, sah ich das Ärgernis.


----------



## Perga (1. März 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Ok dann bin ich um 11 bei OA ok ?


 wenn du es findest


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ekbfach auf den Bestellknopf drücken und gut ist
> EKBfach. ist das Amtssprache? Oder bist du noch im Tran?


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Schlaumeier  ... Nach der Tour war noch alles Ok, erst als ich ein paar Tage später eine Flasche Wein im Keller holen wollte, sah ich das Ärgernis.



Darum trink ich Bier: da kann man gemütlich bei das Rad flicken... Wenn du Zeit für Wein hat: Ah Wein --> weinen... Du bist entschuldigt...


----------



## Perga (1. März 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Darum trink ich Bier: da kann man gemütlich bei das Rad flicken... ...



Ah! - jetzt wees ich warum du mit dem Bike nur am Meli fahren willst.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Ah! - jetzt wees ich warum du mit dem Bike nur am Meli fahren willst.



Den musst du mir erklären? Ich wurde auch schon am Toten Mann und Felsenmeer gesehen.... Mit dir war ich da noch nie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (1. März 2014)

War doch heute eine super Runde.
Komisch, erst heulen und den Abfahrtszeitplan wegen Reifen flicken platzen lassen und dann auch noch mit dem "schweren" Rad - Berg auf -  vorne weg heizen. 

@Perga, Du hast ab sofort Carbon verbot.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Perga (1. März 2014)

jo, war fedd - LarsLipp hatte mir ein paar von den Körnern besorgt, welche du dir immer vor'm radlen reinziehst.


----------



## LarsLipp (2. März 2014)

Von denen nehme ich das nächste mal auch die doppelte Menge  Und Perga darf wieder nen fetteren Reifen aufziehen!
Aber für 3 mal hoch waren wir lange unterwegs...  Hat aber alle noch gut gepasst...


----------



## Airflyer (2. März 2014)

Ja, waren tolle runden bis auf meine fehlnavigation , nochmal sorry .


----------



## Perga (2. März 2014)

sagte ich doch: brauchst navi.    war ja auch unser Fehler, hätten warten sollen, da du ja länger nicht mehr mitgefahren bist. Das nächst mal klappt's.


----------



## Perga (4. März 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ... Und Perga darf wieder nen fetteren Reifen aufziehen!
> ...


Hmm, das wird schwierig, da ich ja vorne 2,5 hinten 2,4 drauf hatte und damit sicher die breitesten in der Gruppe.

Nur wollte ich hinten ja den Racing Ralf in Tubless drauf kloppen, den gibt es aber nur bis 2,35 und 2,4 könnte ich mir schon vorstellen. Aber Nobby Nic bzw Fat Albert hatte ich schon, würde gerne etwas Neues ausprobieren…nicht zu schmal und Tubless eben...


----------



## Airflyer (4. März 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Hmm, das wird schwierig, da ich ja vorne 2,5 hinten 2,4 drauf hatte und damit sicher die breitesten in der Gruppe



Die Kombi habe ich auch seit gestern Abend drauf.


----------



## Perga (4. März 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Die Kombi habe ich auch seit gestern Abend drauf.



und was genau?


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. März 2014)

Racing Ralf hinten Nicht dein Ernst oder? Probier doch mal den http://www.bruegelmann.de/michelin-wild-rockr-26-x-240-zoll-reinforced-faltbar-schwarz-261800.html aus. Ist günstig, breit, relativ leicht und rollt passabel... 

Altern. viel. auch noch den Onza Ibex oder Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo SG 2,35" (Freeride).

Hier noch ein paar Tests:
http://www.freeride-magazine.com//e_bikes/gummibaerchen/a22027.html
http://www.freeride-magazine.com//d...on/Purchase/download/articleNumber/15255.html
http://www.freeride-magazine.com//e_bikes/reifen-klassiker-im-kurz-check/a22507.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (4. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Racing Ralf hinten Nicht dein Ernst oder?



*g*  - sry, meinte ja den Hans Dampf in 2,35  - is noch früh am Morgen - 

danke - schau ich mir mal an!


----------



## Airflyer (4. März 2014)

Hinten noch den onza 2.4 und vorne maxxis minion 2.5


----------



## Perga (4. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Tests:
> http://www.freeride-magazine.com//e_bikes/gummibaerchen/a22027.html



OK - hier hab ich mir mal die Nr. 7 für vorne bestellt. Hinten wird's dann wohl ein Hans Dampf...


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. März 2014)

@Airflyer
Den Onza würde ich gerne mal testen.... Hätte auch noch den ein oder anderen Reifen den ich dir dafür im Tausch anbieten könnte.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (4. März 2014)

Kann den onza ja Samstag mitbringen falls ich fahre.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. März 2014)

Das wäre top

@Perga
Willst du dir dann nicht noch gleich neue Pedale dazu bestellen.... http://www.freeride-magazine.com//e_bikes/heisse-eisen-flatpedale-im-kurz-check/a22175.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2014)

Mr Nice hat wieder schwer zu schaffen ... 

Nette Pedale: so flach sehen die aber gar nicht aus 

Freut Ihr euch schon, dass ich dieses Wochenende weg bin? Ich könnte ja trotz dem eine Startzeit vorschlagen.

9:00 Uhr will ich spätestens auf die Piste  Habe aber zum glück nen Lift!


----------



## Perga (5. März 2014)

soo, vorne ist erledigt. Leider war die 7 ausverkauft, musste ein Fat Albert herhalten, der lag da noch rumm:


----------



## Steve-Art (5. März 2014)

wetter sieht Schick AUS. IST heute abend jemand unterwegs. Starte voraussichtlich so gegen 18 uhr.


----------



## open-air (5. März 2014)

War gestern unterwegs.
Leider ein bischen zu spät.
Ab 18:30 wurde es dunkel.
Logisch ich hatte kein Licht dabei. Also runter im Blindflug 
Hatte ja Schützer an.
Am Ende des 1. Abschnitt Meli runter liegt ein ziemlich grosser Stein mitten auf dem Weg, war wie Titanic fahren, aber im letzten Momet noch gesehen.


----------



## k00b3 (5. März 2014)

Bin eben zurück. Der Boden ist wieder 1A trocken. Den Stein hab ich weggerollt! Der war schwerer als er aussah . Ich frag mich, wer sich immer die Mühe macht und die trails für uns verschönert?!
Ride on


----------



## open-air (7. März 2014)

Hi,
Sa, 10:00 ?!
So, bin dann mal im Wald
Gruss
open-air


----------



## Perga (7. März 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Sa, 10:00 ?!


*g*  da müssen wir uns unterwegs treffen...

Ist WE und ich bin nicht auf der Flucht...

Wenn jemand später loswill, gerne. Sagt bescheid. vor 11 wird das nix. auch gerne erst 13Uhr.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. März 2014)

Hi: na zum Glück muss ich mir dieses Wochenende das Geheule nicht anhören  Nächste Woche dann wieder Pünktlich 10:00 OA und 11:30 am Meli-Parkplatz...


----------



## Perga (7. März 2014)

oh ha - da kann ich es mir nächste Woche wieder ins Stereo anhören: 11 Uhr is sooooo spät (obwohl wir das seit sicher mehr als einem Jahr so machen) - ich will füher 
Micro767 - werde wieder Fit, dann muss ich mir das gejammer nicht laufend anhören!


----------



## Micro767 (7. März 2014)

am 20´ten kommen die Fäden raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (7. März 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> am 20´ten kommen die Fäden raus ...


 es geht aufwärts!


----------



## Steve-Art (7. März 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> *g*  da müssen wir uns unterwegs treffen...
> 
> Ist WE und ich bin nicht auf der Flucht...
> 
> Wenn jemand später loswill, gerne. Sagt bescheid. vor 11 wird das nix. auch gerne erst 13Uhr.


hi, bin fuer eine cc runde gerne auch
ab 13uhr dabei. Fahre vormittags noch
DAs cabrio ueber den Tuev. Gruss steve


----------



## Steve-Art (7. März 2014)

starte heute gegen 17.30uhr ist
heute noch jemand unterwegs?
gruss steve


----------



## Perga (7. März 2014)

Steve-Art schrieb:


> starte heute gegen 17.30uhr...gruss steve



Viel Spaß und bis Morgen 11 Uhr OA.

Mr.Nice, Airflyer, Mike , etc ??


----------



## open-air (7. März 2014)

Für nen N8ride starte ich auch später,
dann aber eher kurz bevor oder wenn es dunkel wird / ist.
tz,tz,tz


----------



## Airflyer (7. März 2014)

Also ich bin dabei aber ganz hab ich dass jetzt nicht verstanden,  starten wir um 10 oder 11 ?


----------



## Perga (7. März 2014)

11 beim OA


----------



## Airflyer (7. März 2014)

Hier ein gutes Angebot zum Thema Pedale

http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/3430383135


----------



## Airflyer (7. März 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> 11 beim OA



Alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (8. März 2014)

Habe morgen früh ein paar Sachen in der Stadt zu erledigen.  wenn es jemand nicht um 11 Uhr schafft Bitte bei mir melden,  wäre gegen 13 Uhr startklar.  Also dann wenn das Thermometer über die 15°C klettert. Rückweg ein bier auf dem Marktplatz in Bensheim


----------



## Perga (8. März 2014)

jo, Meik, Zeiten wie >13 Uhr liegt mir auch mehr als 11Uhr. Da kann man morgens seinen Kram erledigen und hat dann den Rücken frei, bzw da WE vor sich. 
11 Uhr ist für mich nur ein Kompromiss mit den Frühradlern. 
Heute schaff ich noch 11 Uhr...


----------



## open-air (8. März 2014)

Na dann


----------



## Perga (9. März 2014)

Tubless Test war gestern erfolgreich. Der Hans Dampf in 2,35 kommt sogar minimal breiter als der Fat Albert 2,4 - zumindest auf meinen Felgen. Der Gripp von dem HD ist auch gut. Mal sehen wie lange...
Airflyer hatte uns gestern nach 3 mal Meli, noch mit "Vitaminen" bei OA im Garten versorgt.  thx!


----------



## Airflyer (9. März 2014)

Gern geschehen,  waren mal wieder tolle runden .


----------



## Steve-Art (9. März 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Gern geschehen,  waren mal wieder tolle runden .


 
Das war klasse und bei Dem tollen
wetter. Habe sogar etwas sonnenbrand
auf der nase. Gruss stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (9. März 2014)

@Perga
Hast du Tesa http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...es-yellow-tape-tubeless-felgenband-white-tape oder dass sau teure NoTubes geholt? Wollte die Saison auch mal umsteigen...

Lara ist gestern mit ihrem Laufrad die gesamte Abfahrt "BE1" bis zum Parkplatz alleine runter gefahren 

Ach so hat einer von Euch zufällig einen Schneider für den  Gabelschaft? Hab meine Gabel von Toxo zurück bekommen und die Jungs haben scheinbar die ganze Standrohreinheit getauscht...

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (9. März 2014)

quote="Mr. Nice, post: 11803083, member: 80796"]@Perga
Hast du Tesa http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...es-yellow-tape-tubeless-felgenband-white-tape oder dass sau teure NoTubes geholt? Wollte die Saison auch mal umsteigen...

Lara ist gestern mit ihrem Laufrad die gesamte Abfahrt "BE1" bis zum Parkplatz alleine runter gefahren 

Ach so hat einer von Euch zufällig einen Schneider für den  Gabelschaft? Hab meine Gabel von Toxo zurück bekommen und die Jungs haben scheinbar die ganze Standrohreinheit getauscht...

Gruss
chris[/quote]

Hi,
logo


----------



## Micro767 (9. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Perga
> 
> Lara ist gestern mit ihrem Laufrad die gesamte Abfahrt "BE1" bis zum Parkplatz alleine runter gefahren



WOW ! Und was sagt Tina dazu ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. März 2014)

@oa
Dann bestell ich mir die Kralle und melde mich bei dir...

@miCro
Sie war ja nicht dabei...von daher hat das gepasst

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (9. März 2014)

So direkt wollte ich nicht fragen .... 

Den Gabelschaft sägt man aber. Mit dem Rohrschneider ist das suboptimal. Aber ich hab beides..


----------



## LarsLipp (9. März 2014)

Hi,

war auch hier in der Ausfahrt in der Schweiz eher einer von der führen Truppe....Nettes Gebiet Andermatt. Die haben dort sogar einen Nachtisch für den OA... 
Boarden war mal wieder seht nett: aber schon fast zu warm und ich bin nicht auf den hohen Berg gekommen. Auf jeden Fall will ich mal wieder mit den Powder Kollegen ne richtig sportliche Runde fahren: aber die Saison ist wohl rum...

Ich denke man merkt die beim radeln gewonnen Kondition auch beim Snowboarden.

Wir sind doch den ganzen Sommer um 10:00 gestartet Da machen wir noch nen Thread: Frühstücksrunde auf...

@Mr Nice: habe eventuell noch von dem sauteuren Band... Geht aber auch alles andere...


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. März 2014)

Wie, warum nicht auf den hohen Berg gewesen? 
Schau mal bitte was du noch an Band im Keller hast. Ansonsten bestelle ich einfach mal ne Rolle Tesa für uns. 66m sollten ja für ein paar Felgen reichen 

@ia
Ich dachte an diesss Gerät 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn ich Martin frage dann holt er vor ner Säge die Flex raus

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (10. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Perga
> Hast du Tesa http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...es-yellow-tape-tubeless-felgenband-white-tape oder dass sau teure NoTubes geholt? Wollte die Saison auch mal umsteigen...



no, LarsLipp meinte dass ich es mal mit dem Original-Felgenband probieren sollte, bei ihm hatte es glaub ich auch geklappt.
Gesagt, getan --> Funzt! 

Hatte erst bedenken da es nicht auf der Felge verklebt ist, zwar recht stabil, aber "beweglich".




Steve-Art schrieb:


> Das war klasse und bei Dem tollen
> wetter. Habe sogar etwas sonnenbrand
> auf der nase. Gruss stefan



Das war auch dass einzig unbedeckte bei dir.  Du brauchst wohl noch Gutscheine...


----------



## open-air (10. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> ... dann holt er vor ner Säge die Flex raus
> 
> Gruss
> chris


 
Das wird spaßig, die habe ich auch da !


----------



## LarsLipp (10. März 2014)

Rohrschneider von Syntace ist schon sehr sehr witzig... 

Das Band liegt aber nicht im Keller... Habe eventuell auch noch die gebastelten Tubless Ventile...  Milch gibts bei Euch im Haus ja bald wieder  

Du hast das doch über den Händler gemacht, der hätte die doch gleich kürzen können: Aber jetzt ist die Gelegenheit doch optimal die ohne gekürzten Schaft zu verkaufen? Warum willst du das Ding denn noch mal reinschrauben?  Das ist mein Ernst!!!!! Willst die doch eh nicht fahren: Pike oder Lyrik rein und gut ist! Du brauchst doch eh an der Gabel ein Rädchen zum verstellen...

Wetter ist ja der Hammer.

Warum ich nicht auf dem hohen Berg war: Der Bus morgens war weg und dem Rest der Runde waren eher so "Punktekarten Fahrer"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (10. März 2014)

Der Nachtisch fehlte noch:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1581457?in=user


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. März 2014)




----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (11. März 2014)

Ich kenn jemanden, der bald sehr sehr fett ist!


----------



## LarsLipp (11. März 2014)

Nee, da ist ja fast nur Luft drinnen: Sahne besteht fast nur aus Luft und die Zucker Ei Dinger doch auch...


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (13. März 2014)

Ach so, ja dann...


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2014)

Geht ja so langsam wieder auf den Samstag zu. Wetter wird ja leider schlechter. Im Moment bin ich noch ein wenig erkältet und schone mich bis Samstag. Wenn ich fit bin, bin ich aber mit am Start... Mal sehen ob wir eher früh oder spät starten müssen um nicht nass zu werden


----------



## Perga (13. März 2014)

Erkältet? von der Schweiz? Hier ist es ja Super. Hab gestern schon eine Runde gedreht (ein Tag Urlaub gemacht ), Schloß Lichtenberg und wieder zurück an die Bergstraße. 
Samstag sieht nach null Sonne aus....


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2014)

Du hast ja nur noch Urlaub: da werde ich ja direkt Neidisch. Dann fahre ich aber auch früher los, sonst ziehst du wieder los wie ein Irrer...


----------



## Perga (13. März 2014)

Wenn es sonnig ist, werde ich eher eine größere Runde mit dem CC drehen, dann kannste um 6 los . Wenn bedeckt und um die 10 Grad, zieh ich Meli vor. Je nachdem wer da noch auftaucht, bzw lust hat, sollten wir dann den Treffpunkt festlegen. schauen wir mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2014)

HM: morgen kommt um 9:00 Uhr der Fenstermann zu mir. Von daher wird es leider nichts mit einem Start um 10:00 Uhr. Bin mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher die 11:00 Uhr zu schaffen. Kann aber gerne hier oder par Phone die aktuelle Startzeit durchgeben. Falls jemand mit am Start ist...

Ach ja: wer später fahren will, kann gerne auf meinem Namen beim Mr Nice und dem Pfitze starten.  
@Mr Nice: hänge doch mal den Link rein, ich finde den so auf die schnelle nicht... Startzeit ist aber 14:00 Uhr: da sollte sich doch jemand finden...


----------



## Airflyer (14. März 2014)

Ich kann am Samstag leider nicht mitfahren, eventuell am Sonntag wenn gutes Wetter ist.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. März 2014)

@LarsLipp 
Da kannst du auch lange suchen....  Aber https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=554719801233117&id=167743896597378&stream_ref=10 - nur mit Datum von morgen passt

Wer sich nicht von der weniger guten Wetterprognose abhalten lässt ist natürl. herzlich eingeladen.

Gruss und ein schönes Wochenende
chris


----------



## Perga (14. März 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Ich kann am Samstag leider nicht mitfahren, eventuell am Sonntag wenn gutes Wetter ist.


wie - du musst schon wieder Holz machen? Mal an der Wärmedämmung was ändern? 

Sonntag ist das Wetter wohl wieder etwas besser. Doch Sonntags bin ich gerne als Spaziergänger unterwegs und reg mich über die MTB'ler auf, die mir immer in den Rücken fahren wollen...


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2014)

@Ariflyer: du machst Holz: wie wo und wann? Hast du welches abzugeben? 

Dämmung ist was für Weicheier...  OK, ich bin ja auch am Thema Fenster ..


----------



## Airflyer (14. März 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Sonntag ist das Wetter wohl wieder etwas besser. Doch Sonntags bin ich gerne als Spaziergänger unterwegs und reg mich über die MTB'ler auf, die mir immer in den Rücken fahren wollen...



Na dann sehen wir uns vllt am Sonntag .



LarsLipp schrieb:


> @Ariflyer: du machst Holz: wie wo und wann? Hast du welches abzugeben?



Habe im Wald ein paar Meter rausgeholt und bin froh wenn ich mit dem Eigenbedarf für uns fertig bin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (14. März 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Na dann sehen wir uns vllt am Sonntag .



*g* – ich wollte den Helm beim spazieren gehen eigentlich nicht aufziehen …


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2014)

Hast du dir auch die Muddy Mary Schuhe geholt? Ach nee, dann wird der Schuh wieder zu schwer. Muss mal schauen was morgen die Nase macht...


----------



## open-air (14. März 2014)

Zumindest ist mein Bike wieder fitt. 
Dann mal schaun ob's was wird.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2014)

Sind wohl eh nur wir 2, der Rest fährt ja erst um 14:00 Uhr... .) Mal sehen wenn der Fenstermann kommt und wie lange der braucht. Danach will ich wenigstens eine Runde fahren und mal schauen wie fit ich bin...


----------



## Perga (15. März 2014)

hmm - ich würde Sonntag fahren. Das Wetter heute zieht mich Null . Freitag war ich spazieren, da kann ich auch Sonntag die Wanderer umfahren.  Zumindest ist für Sonntag Sonne gemeldet.


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2014)

Alles richtig gemacht: gerade zum Regen Beginn fertig mit dem vertikutieren.
Eventuell könnte man ja unter der Woche mal ne Tour ab 16:30 anpeilen! Di oder Mi anpeilen. Reicht dann ja noch mit ohne Licht für 1,5 Runden...


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2014)

Sche... Wetter dennoch hab ich zumindest mal 30 flache km gemacht ...

Dienstag oder Mittwoch geht es mit meiner Holden und Steve auch mal wieder auf den Melk aber wir werden Licht brauchen ..... 
k.A. wann wir loskommen schätze aber nickt vor 18 Uhr


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2014)

Na denn sind wir schon Bergab unterwegs, wenn Ihr hoch kommt...  Mal sehen ob es klappt. Eine Tanne ist jetzt auch Geschichte... Dann habe ich am nächsten Wochenende Frei...


----------



## Airflyer (15. März 2014)

Werde morgen so um kurz nach eins starten,  ist jemand dabei ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. März 2014)

Meli gestern war gut windig  Aber dafür  auch komplett trocken und super griffig 
Waren am Ender dann knapp 900hm bei ca. 30 km.und 2 3\4 Std Fahrzeit.

Ach so,  die Abfahrt  Richtung Seeheim ist zu mit Bäumen da aktuell immer noch Holzarbeiten stattfinden....

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (16. März 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Werde morgen so um kurz nach eins starten,  ist jemand dabei ?


für mich OK - könnte sogar etwas Sonne kommen. 
Parkplatz Auerbach? Oder wenn OA noch mitfahren sollte, ev bei ihm?


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2014)

Fahrt Ihr mal: ich lege noch nen Schongang ein: nächste Woche bin ich aber wieder mit am Start!


----------



## Airflyer (16. März 2014)

Meinst du den Parkplatz am hotel krone ?


----------



## Perga (16. März 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Meinst du den Parkplatz am hotel krone ?



 ja, genau!


----------



## Airflyer (16. März 2014)

Ok bin dann um kurz nach eins da


----------



## Perga (16. März 2014)

Doch noch Sonne gesehen.

Bergab mussten wir erstmal die Brillen wieder abnehmen, da so was ja schon ewig her ist: die Standart Abfahrt vollkommen stockfrei! Sonntags! Da ist sicher jemand im Urlaub…

Oder hat Mr Nice mit seiner Truppe eine „Übung“ abgehalten: „So, jetzt machen wir alle eine kurze Pause und trainieren den Rücken, dazu nehmen wir die Stöcke mit beiden Händen vom Boden auf und…“

Tss, nicht EIN Stock! 

Und wen man alles trifft: Steve mit MTB auf dem Meli, schon wieder OHNE Motor - Respekt!


----------



## Steve-Art (16. März 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Doch noch Sonne gesehen.
> 
> Bergab mussten wir erstmal die Brillen wieder abnehmen, da so was ja schon ewig her ist: die Standart Abfahrt vollkommen stockfrei! Sonntags! Da ist sicher jemand im Urlaub…
> 
> ...



Ja habe mich am Donnerstag das erste mal ohne Motor rangetraut.
Bin unsere Hausstrecke vom OA gefahren.
Do. 13. März 18.30 Uhr bis 20.oo Uhr 90min
So. 16. März 13.30 Uhr bis 14.38 Uhr 68min

Es geht vorwärts und das ist ein tolles Gefühl
wenn man dann die Aussichtsplattform erreicht.

Möchte an dem neuen (gebraucht gekauften siehe Foto im Anhang) 
Bike noch den Vorbau um ca. 50mm kürzen und einen
Lenker mit 4 cm mehr Breite verbauen.
Muss ich dabei etwas besonderes beachten?

Wünsche allen morgen einen guten Start in die Woche,

Gruß Steve


----------



## jatschek (16. März 2014)

Beachten? Schrauben gut anziehen und gut.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (16. März 2014)

Hatten am Donnerstag auf der standardabfahrt auch nur zwei Stöcke,  unser Freund wird wohl alt.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem x9 schaltwerk, mir hat es die kette richtig Mies zerbröselt. nach neuer kettenmontage und schaltwerkeinstellung ist das gleiche wieder passiert. die kette entspannt sich plötzlich und gerät dann zwischen das obere Ritzel und die Speichen und reißt wenn Währenddessen 100 kg bergauf reinkeulen. Auslöser ist wohl der lockmechanismus durch den Knopf am Schaltwerk der für ein plötzliches entspannen der Kette sorgt. 

Jemand ne Idee oder Erfahrung mit diesem Problem...  vielleicht doch direkt ein neues Schaltwerk? 

thx
Meik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. März 2014)

jatschek schrieb:


> Beachten? Schrauben gut anziehen und gut.



@steve: Aber gut heißt nicht mit deiner ganzen Kraft!
Respekt, das du ohne den Motor hochgekommen bist. Gibt dir bestimmt ein gutes Gefühl. Mal sehen wie lange du dann mit dem Rad zufrieden bist: die Felgen werden Bergab bestimmt warm....

Ich plane mal für den Mittwoch Feierabend ab 15:45 ein und will um 16:30 starten! Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie gemeldet. Donnerstag geh ich dann schon an den See: hoffe jetzt endlich die Erkältung los zu sein!


----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2014)

Ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf ne kleine Wernetanne Ausfahrt: morgens ne Runde im Park und danach noch ein zwei Runden Meli, oder wenn man schon unterwegs ist noch Frankenstein.

Würde allerdings gegen 10:00 Uhr anstarten. Man könnte ja ein paar Brötchen mitnehmen...

Jemand Bock: muss aber trocken bleiben... Sonst heule ich rum!

Mittwoch steht mit 16:30 erster Start! Habe gestern schon die Benötigten Überstunden gearbeitet.


----------



## Micro767 (18. März 2014)

2´ter Start Termin ist dann 18 Uhr


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. März 2014)

Wernetanne? Wollen wir nicht lieber gleich nach Beerfelden fahren? Da is wenigstens ein Lift am Start... sonst heul ich wieder rum 

Aber jetzt am Samstag bin ich raus. Sind um 12 Uhr in Frankfurt bei einem Fotokurs und Abends grillen in HD - wobei da könnte ich mich ja einmal auf den Königsstuhl shutteln lassen. Lampen snd ja schon aufgeladen

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2014)

Passt doch mit 12:00 Uhr und Frankfurt. Kannst bis 11:30 Bilder von uns in Wernetanne machen. Wernetanne ist dann eher Technik Training. Hat der Lift in Beerfelden denn schon auf? 

Info Beerfelden:

Witterungsabhängig samstags und/oder sonntags von 10.00 - 16.00 Uhr. Wir geben immer spätestens donnerstags hier und auf der Startseite bekannt, wenn am darauffolgenden Wochenende geöffnet wird.

Dann eventuell doch Beerfelden: auch nur wenn es trocken bleibt...


----------



## Perga (18. März 2014)

Beerfelden hört sich gut an  - wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (18. März 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @steve: Aber gut heißt nicht mit deiner ganzen Kraft!
> Respekt, das du ohne den Motor hochgekommen bist. Gibt dir bestimmt ein gutes Gefühl. Mal sehen wie lange du dann mit dem Rad zufrieden bist: die Felgen werden Bergab bestimmt warm....
> 
> Ich plane mal für den Mittwoch Feierabend ab 15:45 ein und will um 16:30 starten! Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie gemeldet. Donnerstag geh ich dann schon an den See: hoffe jetzt endlich die Erkältung los zu sein!



Hi,

bisher funktioniert das Bike OK.
Ich habe es aber nur zum trainieren für die Kondition angeschafft.
Den Berg runter trage ich es dann immer.(LoL)
Bye the Way,
was machst du eigentlich bei dem Wetter an einem See?

Gruß Steve


----------



## Steve-Art (18. März 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf ne kleine Wernetanne Ausfahrt: morgens ne Runde im Park und danach noch ein zwei Runden Meli, oder wenn man schon unterwegs ist noch Frankenstein.
> 
> Würde allerdings gegen 10:00 Uhr anstarten. Man könnte ja ein paar Brötchen mitnehmen...
> 
> ...



Hi,

bei der Wernetanne wäre ich auch dabei.

Kann ich auch ein bischen hüpfen üben.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Perga (18. März 2014)

Morgen Nachmittag bis 17Grad, Sonne. Wird oben wohl ein super Sonnenuntergang .


----------



## open-air (18. März 2014)

Dann eher Beerfelden.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2014)

OK: wenn Beerfelden auf hat: sin mer dabei... 

Am See geh ich paddeln: ich leg mich auf meinen Wellenreiter und paddel einfach so vor mich hin und träume vom nächsten Urlaub. Schönes Rückentraining, auch der untere für's radeln... Wenn du ein Schlauchboot hast, zieh ich dich gerne mal ne Runde über den See

Alles gepackt für heute: es kann losgehen: misst, noch ein wenig arbeiten.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. März 2014)

Wann startest du jetzt heute??

Samstag Beerfelden sieht nass aus....


----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2014)

Wie bereits geschrieben geht die erste Runde um 16:30 an den Start! Habe auch schon gesehen, was das Wetter zum Wochenende macht... 

Dann halt nicht nach Beerfelden oder Mörfelden...


----------



## open-air (19. März 2014)

Das sieht am Sa. schwehr nach Heimarbeit aus.


----------



## Steve-Art (19. März 2014)

ich weiss night was ihr
habt. Meine wettervorhersage
sagt samstag bis zum 31.3.
29 bis 31 grad und sonne vorraus.
ach so,
ich bin ja ab sa. Am roten meer!


----------



## open-air (19. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2014)

Und ab 19.03. wird es jeden Tag über 30°, ach so, ich bin in Bali...


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. März 2014)

Puuh, war das heute tough   Schade,, dass wir wohl aneinander vorbei gefahren sind... das erste mal war ich um 16.51 Uhr  und das zweite mal um 17.19 Uhr oben. Musste allerdings auch unten einen Trail bergauf schieben davsie wie bekloppt Holz raus gezogen  haben. Und oben sieht's ja auch wüst aus...Ich hoffe, die räumen noch auf.. Wobbei ansonsten hätten wir ja reichlich Baumaterial

@Micro767
Und wie war die erste Ausfahrt wieder gewesen? Einen schönen Sonnenuntergang gehabt?

@Steveute
Gute Erholung  und einen schönen Urlaub.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2014)

Die zwei Jungs haben uns noch gesagt, dass du vor ein paar Minuten gefahren bist.
Ich habe aber auch extrem ausgebremst, habe noch nicht wirklich gut Luft bekommen.. Drücken wir mal die Daumen für's Weekend...


----------



## Micro767 (20. März 2014)

eine Runde war jetzt kein Thema, wobei wir ja auch nicht wirklich schnell unterwegs waren.
Heute morgen hab ich dennoch etwas Muskelkater in den Waden 

Toll war Kerstins erster Nightride bergab, da hat sie sich richtig gut angestellt finde ich.  
Auf den letzten Metern ist dann aber ihre Lampe (meine neuste und stärkste China Böller) ausgefallen. Mal schauen ob ich die wieder hinbekomme.


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> eine Runde war jetzt kein Thema, wobei wir ja auch nicht wirklich schnell unterwegs waren.
> Heute morgen hab ich dennoch etwas Muskelkater in den Waden
> 
> Toll war Kerstins erster Nightride bergab, da hat sie sich richtig gut angestellt finde ich.
> Auf den letzten Metern ist dann aber ihre Lampe (meine neuste und stärkste China Böller) ausgefallen. Mal schauen ob ich die wieder hinbekomme.




Hat mich auch ein wenig gewundert: Erst fährt Sie kaum und dann ist Sie bei nem Nightride dabei...Lauter Überraschungen: erst der Steve und jetzt Kerstin...

Das mit dem Muskelkater ist doch normal: wann bist du das letzte mal einen Berg gefahren?


----------



## Micro767 (20. März 2014)

vor 3 Wochen in etwa, ca. 750hm mit dem HT


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2014)

@LarsLipp
Dachte ich wäre zu langsam gewesen und ihr seit´s schon auf der Abfahrt.... desh. nicht lange oben gefackelt Sachen angezogen und ab ging die 2te Abfahrt

@miCro 
 Für Kerstin. Welche Lampe hat´s erwischt?

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (20. März 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerf...395305053&sr=1-47&keywords=fahrradbeleuchtung

die 4´er mit 4800 Lumen


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2014)

Vor 3 Wochen bedeutet Muskelkater: Frag mich mal, wenn ich nach den Urlaub das erste mal in HI geh. Und Muskelkater bedeutet du hast dich auch angestrengt... 

Was ein Wetter heute: das passt prima zum HO Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2014)

4800 Lumen...... ja nee is klar

@LarsLipp
HI? Weißt du noch was das ist? Heute bei dem Weter gehe ich nicht. Mal schauen, ob ich evtl. später nochmal ne Runde - dann aber piano - fahren gehe. Meine Beine sind heuer von den 2 schnellen Runden gestern gaaaaaaanz schön müde

Gehst du erst an den See und dann fahren? Oder andersrum?

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2014)

Fahren? ja, zu meinen Eltern und dann an den See...  Muss endlich mal die Saison eröffnen. Zum radeln ist es eher zu warm. HI lass ich auch ausfallen, kann ja morgen und am Wochenende Muskeln trainieren...


----------



## Micro767 (20. März 2014)

Lampe funzt Akku nicht


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2014)

Sieht ja immer noch nicht so gut aus für morgen: Vorschlag für ne HD Runde mit anschließender Einkehr, aber erst zur Biergartenzeit: http://www.flammkuchenhof.de/ 12,5 all you can eat, optimal nach ner ordentlichen HD Runde...


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. März 2014)

Gute Idee! Allerdings werden sie froh sen, wenn wir - insbesondere OA - wieder verschwunden sind. Viel verdienen werden Sie an uns näml. nicht 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2014)

Die sollen nix verdienen: wir wollen *einen* kleinen Happen essen...  Nach ner Stunde dürfen wir bestimmt gehen ohne zu zahlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (21. März 2014)

Hab für Morgen nix geplant bzw nix mit dem MTB - ist mir zu unsicher. Ev setzt ich mich heute nochmal kurz drauf, wenn es nicht regnet.
HD klingt gut!


----------



## Airflyer (21. März 2014)

Aber morgen soll es in HD doch auch regnen, oder meint ihr einen anderen Termin ?


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2014)

Hi, ja, ich würde das mal als erweitere Feierabendrunde vorschlagen. Wenn es schön Warm ist und man draußen stinkig hocken kann. Alternativ an nem Feiertag oder Wochenende. Wäre aber eher für ne Feierabendrunde, auch wenn das nicht bei jedem auf dem Weg liegt. Am Wochenende gibt da eh nur Diskussionen mit den Lady's....

Irgendwo morgen trocken gemeldet? Würde auch ein paar km fahren für ne ordentliche Strecke...


----------



## Airflyer (21. März 2014)

Als Feierabendrunde würde ich das auch gut finden, müsste ich nicht soweit fahren von der Arbeit


----------



## Perga (21. März 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> ... nicht soweit fahren von der Arbeit


jo - IHR nedd...


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2014)

Jetzt geht das schon wieder los 

Der ein oder andere wohnt ja in HD, dann haben die mal Heimrecht. RMFAUSI wohnt ja auch in der Nähe, Micro arbeitet hier.Sind schon mal 4 mögliche Kandidaten... OA kann sich freinehmen... Der lässt sich das eh nicht entgehen...


----------



## Perga (21. März 2014)

und - wo ist das Problem an der Festellung? ist tatsache - sonst nix!
und gejammert hast du " ich bin sooo krank!"


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2014)

Wenn ich sooo Krank bin fahr ich nedd. Du hast doch einen traurigen Smiley mit reingepackt...  Dann passt es ja und wir futtern mal nen kleinen Happen: Alternativ können wir auch Drachen steigen lassen in HD...


----------



## Airflyer (21. März 2014)

Irgendwie komme ich da jetzt nicht mehr mit, was ist so schlimm daran mal in HD zu fahren ?


----------



## Perga (21. März 2014)

garnix! hat auch keiner gesagt.  für mich ist es unter der Woche nur nicht mit: ich fahr dann nach Feierabend hin! getan. das wäre dann ein nightride.
WE passt da eben besser, da ich gerne auch mal neu Strecken teste. Grade da in der nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (21. März 2014)

bei super Wetter nehm ich aber auch gerne Urlaub!


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2014)

Eh: ende Mai ist es bis 22:00 Uhr hell: Start um 16:30 in HD am Bergfriedhof oder sonstwo und ab 19:30 gibt es Flammkuchen. Mit der Zeitumstellung kommt der Sommer: vor meinem Urlaub wird das eh nix, zumindest mit mir...

Und immer noch scheiß Wetter am Samstag...


----------



## rmfausi (21. März 2014)

Wenn ihr mal in HD  fahren wollt, bei Tageslicht,  sagt Bescheid, dann mache ich gerne wieder Guido.  Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal in HD  fahren wollt, bei Tageslicht,  sagt Bescheid, dann mache ich gerne wieder Guido.  Gruß rmfausi
> 
> 
> Happy Biking


 Genau darauf hab ich gewartet! Ich bin im Mai dabei...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2014)

Drachen? Dürfen die Mädels etwa auch mit....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Drachen? Dürfen die Mädels etwa auch mit....
> 
> Gruss
> chris




Ja, aber an der langen Leine... Und die müssen uns dann ziehen...  Wir müssen auch mal den Pfälzer in die Pflicht nehmen: Gestern hatte ich wieder meine Kettenführung in der Hand...


----------



## LarsLipp (22. März 2014)

Jemadn dabei wenn es morgen trocken bleibt: Eher nur eine Runde nach meine HI und Frühstück: so gegen 13:00 Uhr...


----------



## Perga (22. März 2014)

Klar!


----------



## rmfausi (22. März 2014)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Wir können auch gerne VOR Mai bei mir Radfahren gehen, auch gerne an einem Wochenende oder einem der kommenden Feiertage. Nur ein paar Tage vorher melden, das passt dann schon.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. März 2014)

Was ein gluck war heute sche... Wetter


----------



## LarsLipp (23. März 2014)

@rmfausi: klar: ging ja um fahren und futtern. Wenn das ne Aktion ohne Mädels wird (sins herzlichst eingeladen) dann eher unter der Woche... Aber ne Rund in HD können wir gerne mal ins Auge fassen: Schauen wir mal wer Interesse hat...


----------



## Micro767 (23. März 2014)

Und wen treffen wir heute auf dem Meli ?
Meine Holde und ich wollen 2 mal hoch fahren


----------



## Perga (23. März 2014)

LarsLipp und icke wollen fahren - OA hab ich (noch) nix gehört. TP ist damit auch noch offen. Uhrzeit war 13 Uhr angepeilt.


----------



## LarsLipp (23. März 2014)

@miCro: wie wo wann? ICH Bimmel mal bei den Bensheimern durch..


----------



## Airflyer (26. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen

für den Samstag sehen die Bedingungen ja echt super aus , wer ist alles dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. März 2014)

Ich bin mit am Start: gerne auch schon um 10:00 für die erste Runde.  Da wir Abends schon rumfahren, würde ich mal wieder ne Meli Runde vorschlagen. Wenn es so lange trocken bleibt, können wir ja mal wieder auf den Ohly Turm fahren. Wernetanne will hier ja keiner...


----------



## open-air (26. März 2014)




----------



## Perga (26. März 2014)

jo, sieht gut aus!  Komme aber erst ab 11 Uhr. Können uns aber auch gerne unterwegs treffen.


----------



## Airflyer (26. März 2014)

jep, bei 11 uhr bin ich dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2014)

Endlich mal ein Wochenende mit gute Wetter. Mit ein wenig Glück ist sogar Mr Nice mit am Start. Der muss aber eher früh starten: von daher 2 Startzeiten?
Bis wann schafft Ihr es zum Meli Parkplatz?


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2014)

Yiep, schauen wir mal.. 

Wer noch neue 5.10 sucht und vor Lila nicht zurück schreckt findet hier http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/sale/freerider-galactic-purple.html ein gutes Schnäppchen!

Auch gut: http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/sale/spitfire-black-grey-e8bf0cab8ad0154cf9e19704a619fd83.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (28. März 2014)

also ich kann nicht einschätzen wie lange es dauert bis zum Meli Parkplatz zu fahren


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2014)

Schuhgrößen sind aber schon etwas ausgesucht... 

Ca. 25  - 30 Minuten dauert es zum Parkplatz: OK, kommt auch auf den Startpunkt an...


----------



## Perga (28. März 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> also ich kann nicht einschätzen wie lange es dauert bis zum Meli Parkplatz zu fahren


Wenn du Freitags nix trinkst , sind wir in max 15 min da. Würde aber eher so gegen 11:30 sagen . Oder ganz oben


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2014)

Und ob du mit OA fährst oder alleine.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (28. März 2014)

@Perga : alles klar  treffen wir uns um 11 am krone parkplatz oder bei OA ?


----------



## Perga (28. März 2014)

Krone - OA ist glaub ich schon im Wald ?!


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2014)

Treffen könnt Ihr euch ja trotzdem dort... 
OK: dann 11:30 am Meliparkplatz?

Oder gegen 15:00 Uhr am Badesee Mr Nice: sag Bescheid... du weist schon...


----------



## rmfausi (28. März 2014)

Wie lange würde ich brauchen? Kann morgen leider nicht um es selbst zu testen. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Perga (28. März 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wie lange würde ich brauchen? Kann morgen leider nicht um es selbst zu testen. Gruß rmfausi



Du bist doch völlig aus der Übung mit dem Meli ! Wird Zeit dass du das mal wieder testest...


----------



## Perga (28. März 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK: dann 11:30 am Meliparkplatz?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2014)

Du brauchst 1,5 Stunden: von zu Hause...  Denke das du in etwa 17:30 bis 18:30 oben bist. An nem guten Tag entsprechend schneller...


----------



## open-air (28. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Und ob du mit OA fährst oder alleine....
> 
> Gruss
> chris


ja,ja läster nur. In meiner Verfassung fahre ich halt vorher los.
LL, dann um 10:00?!


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2014)

Bingo: 10:00 Uhr start bei dir: Mr Nice: kommst du nach? Reicht das für Toter Mann und Mehle mit 11:30 am Parkplatz?? Bin ja wieder Gesund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (28. März 2014)

Zeiten über Zeiten. Perga, du bist doch sicher bei der späten Truppe 
Wann geht's los?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2014)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Zeiten über Zeiten. Perga, du bist doch sicher bei der späten Truppe
> Wann geht's los?



 Wobei es für den Perga ja schon früh ist...
Wenn man da an den Frank denkt: der Kocht noch um die Zeit Kannst auch mal wieder auftauche!


----------



## Perga (28. März 2014)

11Uhr Krone Parkplatz Auerbach, Meik


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2014)

@os
 Na, komm schon.  Ich kenne da den ein oder anderen der froh wäre um deine "schlechte" Verfassung

@LarsLipp 
 Sollte locker reichen. Ich schau morgen mal wievielte Anmeldungen vorliegen und melde mich dann. 

Gruss
Chtis


----------



## Perga (29. März 2014)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Zeiten über Zeiten. Perga, du bist doch sicher bei der späten Truppe
> Wann geht's los?


Aber für Bensheimer kann auch 11:30 am Meliparkplatz interessant sein - bei Anfahrt über Schönberger Sportplatz.


----------



## LarsLipp (29. März 2014)

@OS: wer ist das denn? Old Scout? Der Scout bist du... 
Anfahrt zum Meli Parkplatz über den Schönberger Sportplatz? da machst du aber recht viel HM mehr... Gleich gibts Frühstck: mit den späten Starts um 10:00 ist schon nicht so optimal...  OK, muss eh noch in den Baumarkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (29. März 2014)

@Perga

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/q-wellgo+d10


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. März 2014)

Das ist aber weder Fisch noch Fleisch....

@Perga
Hattest du nicht geschrieben 11.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Meli? Ich war da aber keiner von Euch

Bin dann die Abfahrt runter zum Sperbergrund in der Hoffnung Euch da anzutreffen... da seit ihr aber nicht gewesen. Also wieder hoch auf den Meli und dann die Schneise runter und zum Schloss  - Gruss an den Fahrer mir dem schwarz lackierten T. Das nächste mal kommst du einfach mit

@LarsLipp
RR Ausfahrt hat dann auch noich stattgefunden Sprich zur o.g.Runde kamen nochmal rund 70km dazu... bin daher für moirgen bei HI raus.

@air fyler
Hab beim Onza jetzt bergauf nicht so den Unterschied zum FA festgestellt - viel. minimal mehr Rollwiderstand - aber dafür ist er bergab echt top! Gute Dämpfung und sehr guter Bremsgrip Als HR gekauft Voirne hab ich einen Maxxis HR2 montiert - was soll ich sagen? Der is mal der Hammet

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (30. März 2014)

Eh lass mal überlegen: ich komme um 11:00 zum TP? Meine Cassette war durch und wir sind erst um 11:00 gestartet. Sind nur einmal am Meli gewesen. Warst du dann doch Fitt genug für deine Hammertour???

Mittwoch 17:00 Uhr start in Auerbach!


----------



## Perga (30. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Perga
> Hattest du nicht geschrieben 11.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Meli? Ich war da aber keiner von Euch



sry , aber die Routenänderung wurde von der Gruppe beschlossen, u.a. auch da die 10Uhr Radler um 11Uhr am Parkplatz waren. Dass Du mitkommst wusste ich ja nicht . LL hat aber probiert dich telefonisch zu erreichen.


----------



## Perga (30. März 2014)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> @Perga
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/q-wellgo d10



thx Meik , hab sie schon bestellt!



Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Das ist aber weder Fisch noch Fleisch....



mag sein, doch bis jetzt die IMO besten von der Sorte, welche ich zu Gesicht bekam...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (30. März 2014)

Nach dem testen der D10 war ich wirklich positiv überrascht und bin der Meinung das sie sowohl Fisch als auch Fleisch sind.  Genau das was ich gesucht habe. In Verbindung mit five ten klick Schuhen spitzen Performance im ausgeglichen Zustand bergab. Für mein Empfinden besser als wenn mein Torso durch den Wald fliegt und die Beine noch am Rad hängen 

Das Gewicht ist mit anderen Mittelklasse Pedalen vergleichbar. Nur auf das Pedale zurechtdrehen vorm Abfahren muss man eben Bock haben.

Ich finde die Teile klasse ...

@Mr Nice
Hätte ich deine Kondition bräuchte ich auch keine  Klick Pedale


----------



## Airflyer (31. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @air fyler
> Hab beim Onza jetzt bergauf nicht so den Unterschied zum FA festgestellt - viel. minimal mehr Rollwiderstand - aber dafür ist er bergab echt top! Gute Dämpfung und sehr guter Bremsgrip Als HR gekauft Voirne hab ich einen Maxxis HR2 montiert - was soll ich sagen? Der is mal der Hammet



Schön dass du ungefähr den selben Eindruck vom Maxxis hast, auch wenn es bei dir der HR2 ist .

Bei mir sieht es für Mittwoch 17 Uhr ganz gut aus, wir fahren aber nur solange es hell ist ( habe nämlich keine Lampen ) oder ?


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2014)

Sollte bis 20:00 Uhr locker hell sein. Allerdings kann dir bestimmt jemand ne Lampe leihen. Passt aber schon. Ich lass meine auch zu Hause, habe auch nur EINE...

Braucht jemand einen Fahrrad Heckträger? Eher ein altes Modell, daher günstig!


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (31. März 2014)

@ airflyer
Lampe kann ich dir bei Bedarf leihen.

@LarsLipp
Lass mal quatschen wegen dem Heckträger 

Ich wünsche einen guten Wochenstart...


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. März 2014)

@yo!achim
Happy Geburtstag

Gefeiert hast du scheinbar ja schon gestern.....  http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...lrCFiT8s7geLyJRGw&sig2=BR3yULmF3l91gyhlgTqC5g

@air-flyer
Ne, Lampe kann ich dir zur Not auch noch einpacken....

@Perga
Is das beim 5.10 anderes als bei anderen MTB Schuhen? Steht man dann nicht auf der anderen Seite auf den Cleats?

@BJ80
Wie schaut´s bei dir am Mittwoch aus? Schick dir mal noch ne PM

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (31. März 2014)

@yo!achim
Auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Perga (31. März 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Perga
> Is das beim 5.10 anderes als bei anderen MTB Schuhen? Steht man dann nicht auf der anderen Seite auf den Cleats?



Bei den meisten MTB-SPD’s Pedalen fühlt man je nach Schuh und Zustand der Sole, auch den Käfig.
Er vermittelt deutlich mehr Auflage als reine Klickis (hatte ja schon viele – mit und ohne Käfig).
Wie das bei den Wellgos ist, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, doch kommt das mit den Pins auf dem Foto NULL rüber .

Mal sehen, ev sind sie am Mittwoch ja schon drauf…

EDIT:
Genauer gesagt: wenn ich sie bei Meik nicht live gesehen hätte – ich hätte sie aufgrund des Fotos nie bestellt.


----------



## Airflyer (31. März 2014)

Danke für die Angebote, aber wenn wir am Mittwoch eh nur fahren solange es hell ist brauche ich keine.


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. März 2014)

Wenn.... das trifft es schon ganz gut! Ich pack mal eine für dich ein wenn ich mitfahren sollte 

Gruss
chris


----------



## BJ80 (31. März 2014)

@Mr. Nice: danke für die Einladung! Unter der Woche schaff ich's bisher leider nicht. 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (31. März 2014)

@ Mr. Nice und Perga

ich kann nur von dem Modell five ten "cyclone" sprechen. da ist der Cleat komplett in der Sohle versenkt, die Sohle ist genau so wie bei einem Standard five ten. 

http://images.internetstores.de/products/4064_07[1000x700].jpg?forceSize=true&forceAspectRatio=true


Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2014)

Ich dachte immer bei MTB Schuhen sind die Cleats drinnen. Macht ja Sinn. Eh: machen Klickies denn Sinn? Ist der Perga deshalb so schnell?

Was ein Wetter: schön am See und dann noch nen Flammkuchen vom Grill: Mittwoch wieder ne schöne Runde, bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Bonvivant (2. April 2014)

Ich hatte mal angedeutet, dass es mich in die Gegend verschlagen könnte. Hat es und ich bin ganz froh drum 
Mag jemand mit mir am Donnerstag ab ca. 1800 Uhr für etwa 2h Trails räubern?
Würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Airflyer (2. April 2014)

Also die wetteraussichten sind heute ja wieder klasse, Treffpunkt um 17 Uhr bei OA ?
Ich fahre so früh wie möglich im Geschäft los, aber da ich durch Mannheim muss ist das auch ein mit etwas Glück verbunden.
Sollte ich es nicht pünktlich schaffen, melde ich mich nochmal.

@open-air : Liegt bei dir auf der Mauer im Hof zufällig noch ne Sonnenbrille  ?

@Bonvivant : Ich kann morgen nicht vllt. klappts beim nächsten mal  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2014)

Hi,

melde dich halt vorab: 5 - 10 Minuten ist eh kein Thema: ansonsten treffen wir uns auf der Strecke, irgendwo auf dem ersten Abschnitt vom Samstag... 

Morgen wird es bei mir nichts...

Ich packe meine Lampe nicht ein... Ist lange genug hell.


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2014)

Ich kann heute & morgen leider nicht 

Samstag will meine Holde eine Tour mit 1000hm angehen, mal schauen das wir dann so um 11 los radeln


----------



## Airflyer (2. April 2014)

Ist zwar komplett anderes Thema aber trotzdem:
@open-air : Du hast doch von einem Smoker Grill gesprochen vllt. ist das was für dich
http://www.dealdoktor.de/schnaeppch...minor-smoker-grillwagen-fuer-7289e-statt-90e/


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. April 2014)

Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich´s bis 17.00 Uhr zum Treffpunkt schaffe. Ansonsten komme ich direkt zum TM gefahren.

@yo!achim 
Wie schaut´s bei dir alter Frostbeule aus?? Heuten sind mehr als 8 ° C.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. April 2014)

@Bad-Ass
Bist du wieder fit? Wie sieht´s denn mal mit ner gemeinsamen Runde wieder aus? Ggf. auch bei dir drübern in der Pffalz?

Gruss
chris


----------



## Steve-Art (2. April 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ich kann heute & morgen leider nicht
> 
> Samstag will meine Holde eine Tour mit 1000hm angehen, mal schauen das wir dann so um 11 los radeln


 
samstag. Waere ich auch gerne dabei.
gruss stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2014)

Steve-Art schrieb:


> samstag. Waere ich auch gerne dabei.
> gruss stefan


 
hab mich um ne Woche vertan, ich sag bescheid wenn ich weiß was meine Holde jetzt am Samstag plant.
vielleicht darf ich ja wieder mal mit den "grossen Jungs spielen"


----------



## Steve-Art (2. April 2014)

komme heute auch an den meli.
kann aber erst ab ca. 18 uhr da sein.
fahre dann unsere strecke MIT dem
mtb ohne motor hoch. Vielleicht
trifft man sich unterwegs, wenn ihr
mich hochzu ueberholt.
gruss Steve


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2014)

Richtig was los hier: wenn das morgen wärmer wird kann ich ohne Anzug in den See  Wetter ist ja mal der Mega Hammer. Mal sehen wie lange das so bleibt!

Sieht ja für den Samstag wieder nach 2 Runden aus... ? Wir müssen am späten Nachmittag weg...


----------



## Steve-Art (2. April 2014)

bin grad oben, IST noch wer auf dem weg hierher?


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2014)

Nee, um die Uhrzeit nicht mehr. Was ein Wetter heute: so ist der Frühling...


----------



## open-air (3. April 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Ist zwar komplett anderes Thema aber trotzdem:
> @open-air : Du hast doch von einem Smoker Grill gesprochen vllt. ist das was für dich
> http://www.dealdoktor.de/schnaeppch...minor-smoker-grillwagen-fuer-7289e-statt-90e/


 Danke für die Info, werd mal schaun.


----------



## open-air (3. April 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Sieht ja für den Samstag wieder nach 2 Runden aus... ? Wir müssen am späten Nachmittag weg...


 
An den See


----------



## Perga (3. April 2014)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> @Perga
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/q-wellgo d10



Hatte sie gestern schon drauf – super Teile! Endlich volles „Plattformgefühl“ mit Klicks! 

Die five ten "Cyclone" hatte ich gleich mitbestellt, allerdings sind diese nicht grade leicht und IMO eher etwas für die kalte Jahreszeit – aber bei dem Preis, kann man nix sagen ...

Thx Meik!


----------



## open-air (3. April 2014)

@Perga, dein Bild ist nicht Zielführen Nur weil Du Deine Spikes nicht ausführen durftest.


----------



## Perga (3. April 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> ... Nur weil Du Deine Spikes nicht ausführen durftest.



Ja, der Spaß wurde mir diesen Winter versagt  (nur Matsch).... Hatte so bock die 2.35 Spikes hochzutreten, da ich es letzten Winter nur zweimal testen durfte (davor waren es die langweiligen 2.1).

Aber jetzt ist erstmal Sommer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (3. April 2014)

Kannst sie ja trotzdem drauf ziehen und damit auf den Meli fahren.... 

Machst du nie... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2014)

Wobei es heute ganz schön kalt ist. Hoffe die Sonne kommt noch raus...


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2014)

Dem Jörg trau ich alles zu...


----------



## open-air (3. April 2014)

Über den Wolken ......


----------



## Micro767 (3. April 2014)

Hi Jungs,

techniche Frage an die Schrauber: Kubellänge ? Standart 175mm oder 170mm bzw was hab / brauch ich auf dem 301 ?


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2014)

OA meint auch 175mm...


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. April 2014)

@Micro767 
Hast du dir die XTR Kurbel in 175mm bei Brügelmann für 199 Euro geschossen?

@sad1802 
Ist das Bild gerade von Euch aufgenommen worden?? 







Na, dann auf diesem Wege alles gute zur Hochzeit und einen schönen Tag 

An den Rest frei nach _Frédéric Amiel _ " Wer absolute Klarheit will, bevor er einen Entschluss fast, wird sich nie entschließen." 

Gruss und ein schönes Wochenende
chris


----------



## Micro767 (4. April 2014)

Ne ich hab die nicht gesehen und auch noch nix bestellt, snd wir uns jetzt sicher das ich 175mm brauche ???

XTR muss auf´s 301 nun nicht wirklich sein so schön sie auch wäre ...


----------



## Perga (4. April 2014)

Planung Samstag?  Wetter ist fahrbar, nur der TP / Uhrzeit ist noch offen...
Vorschlag 11 Uhr OA oder Krone Parkplatz, oder...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (4. April 2014)

auf mich müsst ihr mal wieder keine Rücksicht nehmen, ich darf noch nicht mit den "großen Jungs spielen" sondern fahre mit meiner Holden von zuhause aus auf den Krehberg ...

und morgen gleich wieder ...


----------



## Perga (4. April 2014)

Krehberg? jo, das zieht sich...


----------



## LarsLipp (4. April 2014)

Ihr fahrt heute und morgen?

Wie Hochzeit: dann mal alles GUTE!

11:00 Uhr: Start Runde eins um 10:00? Könnte mir auch den TM als Treffpunkt vorstellen. Irgendwo auf der Strecke gegen 11:30... ?


----------



## Perga (4. April 2014)

wir können uns auch 11:30 TM bzw an der Hütte treffen.


----------



## Airflyer (4. April 2014)

Ich entscheide mich kurzfristig ihr könnt ja reinschreiben wann sich wer und wo trifft.
Ich schaue dann nochmal rein wenn ich Zuhause bin und melde mich dann per Handy.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (4. April 2014)

@Perga 

Die Schuhe sind nicht gerade leicht, da muss ich dir Recht geben.  99 € war ein guter Preis.
Jetzt gibt es sie aber unschlagbar für 69 €

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/five-ten-cyclone-mtb-spd-schuhe-13755


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (4. April 2014)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> ben.  99 € war ein guter Preis.
> Jetzt gibt es sie aber unschlagbar für 69 €


eben - ich hab sie für 69,- geholt! Dachte du auch...
Sagte am Mittwoch noch zu LL: ein Hunni für die Pedale + "five ten" Stiefel, da kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## Steve-Art (4. April 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Planung Samstag?  Wetter ist fahrbar, nur der TP / Uhrzeit ist noch offen...
> Vorschlag 11 Uhr OA oder Krone Parkplatz, oder...?


 
komme voraussichtlich auch um 11 uhr
an den kroneparkplatz. Habe am mi. Und heute unsere haustrecke gefahren. Heute auch voll durchgefahren in ca. 62min. Es geht voran. Gruss Steve


----------



## Steve-Art (4. April 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> auf mich müsst ihr mal wieder keine Rücksicht nehmen, ich darf noch nicht mit den "großen Jungs spielen" sondern fahre mit meiner Holden von zuhause aus auf den Krehberg ...
> 
> und morgen gleich wieder ...


 
Hai Ihr 2,
have Mir am mi. Und heute kerstins
tip beherzigt und auf meinen puls
geachtet und siehe da, ich konnte
beide male durchfahren.

gruss Stefan


----------



## Airflyer (4. April 2014)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht,  also viel Spaß beim fahren


----------



## yo!achim (4. April 2014)

11:30 an der Hütte Toter Mann klingt gut, vorausgesetzt es gibt keinen Temperatursturz , man sieht sich!


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. April 2014)

Euch viel Spass  - bin raus da BL Frankfurt - Mainz schauen 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (4. April 2014)

yo!achim schrieb:


> 11:30 an der Hütte Toter Mann klingt gut, vorausgesetzt es gibt keinen Temperatursturz , man sieht sich!


bestens, bis denne! 



Steve-Art schrieb:


> komme voraussichtlich auch um 11 uhr
> an den kroneparkplatz...



Ok, dann komm ich auch dort hin und wir fahren zusammen zum TM.
Da wir sicherlich noch min. einmal Meli fahren, kannst du auch alternativ dein e-bike mit Pulsmesser nehmen, es soweit zuschalten dass du immer kurz vorm anaeroben Bereich bist. Damit erzielst du sicher auch einen guten Trainingsefekt !
Kannst aber auch gerne ein „normales“ Rad nehmen. 

Meik & co ???


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (5. April 2014)

Ich bin noch im Sack, verschleppte Erkältung. Treffpunkt TM ist gut, vielleicht Kurbel ich alleine im Schneckentempo hoch und fahre dann zumindest TM und FT mit. Ich melde mich dann morgen früh...


----------



## Perga (5. April 2014)

Soo ->

 TP: 11 Uhr OpenAir
 TP: 11:30 Hütte TM


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2014)

OK: neuer Plan: 11:00 Uhr beim OA, 11:30 an der Hütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve-Art (5. April 2014)

Ok


----------



## open-air (5. April 2014)

Es regnet


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2014)

Es regnet...


----------



## Perga (5. April 2014)

jo, sollten schieben, 12 Uhr oder ganz auf Morgen! Im Regen losfahren, hab ich null bock...

bin für Morgen


----------



## Steve-Art (5. April 2014)

Hab schon die regenreifen drauf. Faehrt jetzt
keiner?


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2014)

Dann morgen...


----------



## Steve-Art (5. April 2014)

Alla Gut.
Wuensche Allen Weicheiern
einen schoenen Samstag.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2014)

>Bin mir nicht so sicher wie es morgen bei mir aussieht: Montag ist aber auch noch ein Tag... Ab 17:00 Uhr?


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2014)

>Bin mir nicht so sicher wie es morgen bei mir aussieht: Montag ist aber auch noch ein Tag... Ab 17:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2014)

Sche... Wetter aber jetzt haben wir nen neuen TV


----------



## rmfausi (5. April 2014)

Wann und wo wäre morgen Treffpunkt? 1100 beim OA? Ist als Vorschlag gedacht. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Perga (6. April 2014)

Wetter sieht vielversprechend aus.

11 Uhr bei OA wäre für mich OK  – wenn er bis dahin wach ist...?


----------



## rmfausi (6. April 2014)

Alles klar, bin dann da. Bis nachher.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2014)

OK. geht klar 11:00 Uhr beim OA.


----------



## open-air (6. April 2014)

Ok. Geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2014)

OK: morgen 17:00 Uhr Wetter sieht für morgen noch Top aus, dann wird es frischer... Schauen wir mal wie es wird...


----------



## rmfausi (6. April 2014)

Danke nochmal für die schöne Radtour heute. 











Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2014)

Gerne wieder! Wir schaffen auch mal ne Tour bei dir oder in der Pfalz...

Morgen ist es noch mal warm: rest der Woche wohl nicht mehr so: ich bin morgen am Start!


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2014)

Poah waren die Beine heute müde. Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem. Morgen bekommen die Beine aber ne Pause...


----------



## Airflyer (8. April 2014)

Wie siehts mit einer Runde morgen nach der Arbeit aus, ich könnte auch früher zb 16 Uhr ?


----------



## Perga (8. April 2014)

Bei mir wird's Mittwoch leider nix, da ich um 18:30 noch einen Termin habe... nächste Woche wieder. bzw am WE


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2014)

ich hab auch nen vollen Terminplan inkl Wochenende ...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2014)

Bei mir wird es wohl unter der Woche auch keine Runde mehr geben. Muss auch mal wieder in den Sport... Samstag sieht es aber gut aus: Sonntag eventuell auch erst nach dem Sportstudio: mal schauen...


----------



## open-air (8. April 2014)

Auch ich erst wieder am Sa.


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. April 2014)

Puuuh, ist das heuer windig und im Vergleich zu gestern frisch 

@Airflyer
Lass uns morgen mal schauen, was das Wetter macht. Evtl. is bei mir ne Runde ab 17.00 Uhr drin.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (9. April 2014)

Ok, ich mach mich so um 16 Uhr auf den Weg nach Bensheim , kannst dich ja noch mal melden falls du mitfährst.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. April 2014)

Hast du Urlaub?? Ich muss mal schauen aber aktuell sieht´s leider nicht so gut aus.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (9. April 2014)

Dann mal viel Spass, Wetter scheint ja gut zu sein.


----------



## yousef666 (9. April 2014)

Hätte morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit, jemand Lust auf n Ründchen?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. April 2014)

Wann willst du denn fahren? Und was? Da´s bei mir heute nix geworden ist, würde ich´s evtl. morgen nochmal probieren. Dann allerd. nicht vor 16.00 Uhr...

Gruss
chris


----------



## yousef666 (9. April 2014)

Bin neu hier  kenne also noch kaum bis keine Strecken. Hätte mir sonst was attraktives von gps tour info auf meinen Garmin geladen. 
16 Uhr ist mir fast schon bisschen spät.. ich gebe dir heute noch mal bescheid. Grüße


----------



## Airflyer (9. April 2014)

Urlaub habe ich keinen, nur früh Feierabend.
Runde war super nur etwas windig, seid ihr am Samstag wieder dabei ?


----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2014)

Hi,
Samstag auf jeden Fall: schauen wir mal nach der Startzeit 
@youseff: was fährst du denn normalerweise für Touren? Eher Bergab oder eher Bergauf: wir sind hier eher bergab orientiert, zügig Bergab, nicht im DH Tempo...


----------



## open-air (10. April 2014)

Moin,
Sa. vor der Familienwanderzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2014)

Freue mich schon auf die frühen Touren im Sommer...  Der Perga bleibt dann einfach wach und schläft hinterher...


----------



## yousef666 (10. April 2014)

Auch eher bergab orientiert. Habe angefangen mit XC und bin dann mal aus Versehen in ein richtiges Trail gerutscht, seit dem großen Gefallen daran


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2014)

Familienwanderzeit  ´Hier sind höchstens Spaziergänger und Stockterroristen unterwegs...  

Wir gehen heute noch ne kleine Runde fahren- Treffpunkt ist 16.00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Bensheim. Am Ausgang Richtung Stadt.

Viel. hat ja noch jemand Zeit und Lust.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2014)

Lust schon aber ich hab keine Ahnung wann ich endlich mal wieder Zeit habe mit zukommen ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2014)

Na, heute!! Das Wertter ist top und die Arbeit kannst du auch morgen noch erledigen....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2014)

HM: muss mal überlegen: im Moment aber saukalt draußen? Oder, ich war noch nicht draußen...  Wer fährt denn alles? Gehst du dann noch in HI?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2014)

Kalt`?? Heute ist´s gefühlt 10 ° C wärmer als gestern

Jouseff666 kommt um 15.59 Uhr mim Zug am Bahnhof an. Mit HI wird´s bei mir heuer nix da Tina um 19.00 Uhr weg muss....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Steve-Art (10. April 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Kalt`?? Heute ist´s gefühlt 10 ° C wärmer als gestern
> 
> Jouseff666 kommt um 15.59 Uhr mim Zug am Bahnhof an. Mit HI wird´s bei mir heuer nix da Tina um 19.00 Uhr weg muss....
> 
> ...



stimmt, habe gestern Abend noch ne schnelle Abfahrt gemacht. 

ca. 13 min von Plattform bis Kroneparkplatz.(Straße und BE1)

Dabei sind mir die Ohren fast abgefroren.

Dagegen ist es heute mollig.

Viel Spass!


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2014)

Danke den hätten wir  Das waren heute fast perfekte - der Boden is schon brutal trocken und rutschig -Bedingungen gewesenj

@yousef666
Und den Zug erwischt? Mir hat die Runde getaugt  Wenn du mal wieder mitfahren möchtest melde dich einfach.

Gruss
chris


----------



## yousef666 (10. April 2014)

Einwandfrei, hab mir dort noch ein leckeres Eis geholt direkt im Anschluss den Zug genommen.
Bin unbedingt wieder dabei, war ne sehr schöne Runde! Bis bald


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2014)

OK: Morgen wieder 10:00 Start Runde 1 und TP am TM?


----------



## Perga (11. April 2014)

von mir aus. Ich komm dann entweder um 11:30 zum TM, oder, wenn noch jemand mitfährt, auch gerne erst zum Krone Parkplatz Auerbach um
11 Uhr.


----------



## Airflyer (11. April 2014)

@Perga Alles klar 11 uhr am Krone Parkplatz


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. April 2014)

Ich bin morgen leider raus - wer Lust aber auf ne Runde mit mir hat kommt um 14.00 Uhr einfach  zum Pfitzenmeier in Bensheim

@all
Falls jemand noch 5.10 sucht hier ein nettes Angebot http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n525273efbb592/Five-Ten-und-GRATIS-Maxxis-Reifen.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2014)

Apropos: ist unsere Bestellung schon da? Ber wenn man Schuhe braucht ein sehr gute Angebit: Perga: du brauchst noch ein Paar...

11:30 dann morgen im Wald: an der Hütte oder auf der Strecke.


----------



## yousef666 (11. April 2014)

Wenn ich darf, würde mich auch gerne der frühen Gruppe anschließen.
Ich komme dann wieder am Bahnhof Bensheim an, dann am besten zum Parkplatz Krone? oder bin ich von dort aus schneller bei der Hütte, würde mir dann einer gps Koordinaten schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (11. April 2014)

Der Zug hält doch auch in Auerbach. Dann steig dort aus von dort sind´s 900m bis zum Parkhotel Krone
https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=a...BTEC2X329RzGxvKqJcuXYdA&gl=de&mra=ls&t=m&z=16


----------



## open-air (11. April 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK: Morgen wieder 10:00 Start Runde 1 und TP am TM?


 
Na dann haben wir ja schon richtig Spass bis die Schlafmützen kommen.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## yousef666 (11. April 2014)

Danke Mr. Nice. Mein Zug kommt um :56 an, ich kann deshalb erst 5 bis 10 nach beim Parkplatz sein, hoffe des passt..


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2014)

Nee, is klar: wenn er um 10:00 an der Krone ist, kann er ne Stunde warten... 

Hier werden keine GPS Daten versendet und wenn möglich auch nicht verwendet...

@OA: oder sollen wir zum Parkplatz fahren: du kannst ja mal deine Daten per PN am besten mit Mobil Nr senden...

Sind nur 2 Minuten vom Bahnhof, egal ob OA oder Parkplatz:


----------



## Perga (11. April 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> 11:30 dann morgen im Wald: an der Hütte oder auf der Strecke.



 Hütte, wie das letzte mal...


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Na dann haben wir ja schon richtig Spass bis die Schlafmützen kommen.
> 
> Gruß
> open-air



Und eine Ausrede, warum wir so langsam sind...


----------



## yousef666 (11. April 2014)

Trifft sich denn dann noch wer am Parkplatz?


----------



## Perga (11. April 2014)

ja, bis jetzt Airflyer und ich um 11 Uhr


----------



## yo!achim (11. April 2014)

Tach zusammen, hat jemand Bock auf Stromberg am Sonntag? 
Abfahrt so gegen 9:00 Uhr. Einen Platz hätt ich noch. PM wenn Interesse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yousef666 (11. April 2014)

Cool, bin dann auch kurz nach am Parkplatz. CU


----------



## open-air (12. April 2014)

KeinThema.
Wenn Du bei der frühen Gruppe mit möchtest,
holen LL und ich Dich auch am Krone Parkplatz oder am Bahnhof Auerbach ab.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (12. April 2014)

Ich würde nochmal die halbe Tour mitfahren. Wann fahrt ihr los?  würde dann wieder zum Hütchen TM kommen.


----------



## Perga (12. April 2014)

11 Uhr Parkplatz Krone Auerbach und wollen 11:30 Hütte TM sein


----------



## yousef666 (12. April 2014)

@open-air : Danke, ich komme dann mit der 11 Uhr Gruppe!


----------



## Steve-Art (12. April 2014)

komme auch. Mit extra energy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (12. April 2014)

Hat wer bock am Karfreitag oder Ostersonntag auf ne Tour ab 11 Uhr mit Einkehr usw ?


----------



## Perga (12. April 2014)

bin ich bei!


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (12. April 2014)

Hey Steve,  alles in Ordnung bei dir?
Grüße Meik


----------



## Airflyer (12. April 2014)

War ne super Runde heute  auch wenn wir Ausfälle hatten.
Gute Besserung


----------



## Perga (12. April 2014)

hab mit ihm telefoniert... zum Glück nix gebrochen! hoffe der Rest gibt sich auch.
alles gute!


----------



## Micro767 (13. April 2014)

Moin Moin 

Wer ??? GUTE Besserung ! ! !

Was ist denn passiert ?


----------



## Steve-Art (13. April 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Wer ??? GUTE Besserung ! ! !
> 
> Was ist denn passiert ?


 
auch moin aus dem ruhigen tkh- mannheim. Sind mit 7mann zuegig den tm runter. Den ersten hat es in einer senke gelegt. Mann 2 bis 3 konnten nach dem sprung davor noch bremsen. Dann war die bremszone mit menschen voll und ich habe mich entschieden die jungs nicht umzufahren und den anker
zu werfen. Habe mich zwar gut abgerollt, aber anscheinend etwas in
die milz und nieren abbekommen. (baumstumpf,stein?) hat sich erst
wie ein rippenbruch angefuehlt, scheint aber ne rippenprellung zu sein. Falle laut urologe ca. 2 wochen aus.(solange
wie blut im urin ist) Aber fuehle mich relativ gut. Sollten vielleicht beherzigen
auf dem trail schnellstmoeglich platz zu machen,wenn von hinten noch welche
ueber eine sprung auf eine unfallstelle
zukommen. Bis dann im wald. Gruss stefan


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2014)

Hallo Stefan,

erst mal gute Besserung: deinen letzten Satz kann ich aber so nicht stehen lassen: Ich sage immer: nicht hinter einen Sprung stehen bleiben!!! Wenn aber ein Kollege auf der Strecke liegt: dann wird der abgesichert: Mach das nächste mal die Augen auf: wenn hinter einem Hindernis schon 2 stehen: dann fährt mach nicht mehr drüber. Habe mich da gestern genug drüber aufgeregt: Augen auf beim fahren: der Sport birgt gewisse Risiken, die dürfen aber nicht durch blindes fahren noch erhöht werden. Auch bitte auf das eigene können achten und halt entsprechend Abstand halten.

Ansonsten war das gesten mal wieder ne Hammer Runde: Beine sind aber noch müde genug, das ich heute nach HI nur maximal noch an den See geh: Bin sehr wahrscheinlich raus bis zum 11.05: dann gerne ne Sonntagsrunde...

Viel Spaß euch noch!


----------



## yousef666 (13. April 2014)

Agree, Hammer Runde gestern 
Gute Besserung Steve!


----------



## Micro767 (13. April 2014)

Hi Steve, 
gute Besserung und alles gute ! 
Auch von meiner Holden !
Werd schnell wieder fit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (14. April 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> erst mal gute Besserung: deinen letzten Satz kann ich aber so nicht stehen lassen: Ich sage immer: nicht hinter einen Sprung stehen bleiben!!! Wenn aber ein Kollege auf der Strecke liegt: dann wird der abgesichert: Mach das nächste mal die Augen auf: wenn hinter einem Hindernis schon 2 stehen: dann fährt mach nicht mehr drüber. Habe mich da gestern genug drüber aufgeregt: Augen auf beim fahren: der Sport birgt gewisse Risiken, die dürfen aber nicht durch blindes fahren noch erhöht werden. Auch bitte auf das eigene können achten und halt entsprechend Abstand halten.
> 
> ...


 
Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu!

Dir eine schöne Zeit und lass bitte etwas von der Sonne und den wohligen Temperaturen da. Wo Du hin fliegst gibt es davon genug.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Micro767 (14. April 2014)

Fährt wer Mittwoch ?


----------



## Perga (14. April 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Fährt wer Mittwoch ?


Mittwoch wäre OK - Uhrzeit?


----------



## Micro767 (14. April 2014)

Wann kannst Du ?
Ich könnte ab 15 Uhr hier raus ... kann aber natürlich auch länger ... da ich direkt von der Arbeit aus nach Bensheim kommen will.


----------



## open-air (14. April 2014)

Wenn's Wetter passt.
Kann halt erst ab 17:00 ( :15)


----------



## Micro767 (14. April 2014)

tztztz immer diese Langarbeiter .... *lol*


----------



## Perga (14. April 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> tztztz immer diese Langarbeiter .... *lol*


ja - zum kotzen   schaff das auch kaum früher...sollen wir 17:15 festhalten?


----------



## Micro767 (14. April 2014)

ist o.k. für mich 17:15 bei OA


----------



## LarsLipp (14. April 2014)

@Yoachim: wie war denn Stromberg? Hat es sich gelohnt? nach meinem Urlaub sollten wir mal die ein oder andere Ausfahrt einplanen...
Gerne auch mal was mit Lift... .) Oder auch mal mit nem local Guide: jetzt haben wir ja einen aus der Münchner Gegend... 

Pfingsten wäre da ein guter Termin: Freitag Abend los und Montag zurück: ach nee: ist Hessentag... Wird dann wieder nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (14. April 2014)

Aah, Blut im Urin klingt nicht so gut! Na, dann mal gute und schnelle Besserung. Wie lange musst du zur Beobachtung im TKH in Mannheim bleiben?

Gruss
chris


----------



## Steve-Art (14. April 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Aah, Blut im Urin klingt nicht so gut! Na, dann mal gute und schnelle Besserung. Wie lange musst du zur Beobachtung im TKH in Mannheim bleiben?
> 
> Gruss
> chris


 
Durfte heute nach dem positiven ultraschall nach hause. Ich hoffe wir finden demnaechst (ab ende naechste woche) einen gemeinsamen termin fuer das techniktraining bei dir. Gruesse aus mannheim . Stefan


----------



## rmfausi (14. April 2014)

Was war den da bei euch am WE los? Gute Besserung Steve, wieder ein neues Bild für die Sammlung? Im neuen Hessischen
Waldgesetz steht doch, gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Das gilt doch auch untereinander oder bin ich da falsch?

Schönen Urlaub an den Surfer.

Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. April 2014)

Wer geht den jetzt morgen fahren wenn das Wetter mitspielem sollte??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2014)

ich


----------



## Perga (15. April 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wer geht den jetzt morgen fahren wenn das Wetter mitspielem sollte??
> 
> Gruss
> chris



auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (15. April 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wer geht den jetzt morgen fahren wenn das Wetter mitspielem sollte??
> 
> Gruss
> chris


jep


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. April 2014)

Bei mir wird´s aber eher 17.30 Uhr werden bis ich los komme.. Treffen wir uns oben am TM??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2014)

ich müsste noch bei OA hinten Bremsbeläge wechseln ....


----------



## Perga (16. April 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> ... Treffen wir uns oben am TM??



können wir machen, nur wann, das hängt wohl von der Werkstatt bei OA ab, oder?


----------



## open-air (16. April 2014)

Wir können telefonieren.
Wenn Mr.Nice  um 17:30 da ist fahren wir zusammen.
Ansonsten ist der sowieso vor uns am TM , oder kommst Du mit dem schweren Rad und Hänger.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2014)

Dann mal viel Spaß: meiner beginnt erst wieder in 3 Tagen: dann aber richtig...


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. April 2014)

@LarsLpp
Dann mal viel Spass aber erst musst du mal noch weg kommen.... 

@oa
Lass uns am TM treffen. Vorher zu dir fahren macht für mich wenig Sinn. Wann bist du zu Hause? Klingel doch viel. nochmal nachher kurz bei mir durch.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2014)

gleich ist Feierabend


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2014)

Stau ...


----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2014)

Der Mr Nice will einfach nicht mehr mit uns Bergauf fahren... Ich hoffe ich komme morgen weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (17. April 2014)

Wünsche allen schöne Ostern 
nächste woche habe ich Urlaub, falls jemand in der Woche lust hat zum fahren ?


----------



## Perga (17. April 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Der Mr Nice will einfach nicht mehr mit uns Bergauf fahren...


? gestern hat er es doch auch getan...



LarsLipp schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe ich komme morgen weg...


Viel Spaß! Sonne hab ihr ja genug...



Airflyer schrieb:


> Wünsche allen schöne Ostern
> nächste woche habe ich Urlaub, falls jemand in der Woche lust hat zum fahren ?



dito - hab zwar kein Urlaub, aber mal sehen, das bekommen wir sicher hin - wenn das Wetter stimmt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. April 2014)

@LarsLipp 
?? Du warst doch gestern nicht mit und das obwohl ich mim 901 unterwegs war.... irgendwas an der Gabel klappert im übrigen. Haben wir alle Teile wieder verbaut??

@Airflyer
Wir haben wir leider Urlaubssperre wg. Hessentag. Aber wenn´s Abends mal zeitlich passt wäre ich bei ner Runde dabei.

Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier






Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (17. April 2014)

Also die Änderungen am TM und Fuchstrail an den Tables und Gaps (steilerer Winkel) deuten eher auf ehemalige BMX Fahrer hin, welche sich nun ein MTB zugelegt haben und aus Gewohnheit zu diesen Winkel tendieren.

Auch die Sprungtechnik welche wir schon beobachten konnten, deuten IMO darauf hin: das Hinterrad in der Luft immer ein ganzes Stück tiefer als das Vordere, den Bauch fast am Lenker, grade stehend im Rad durch die Luft fliegend.

Bin da aber kein Fachmann , noch hab ich so ein Klapprad


----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2014)

Die Bos klappert? Bei mir im Keller leigt nichts mehr: eventuell ist das Öl zu dünn und dämpft das Geräusch nicht mehr...  Spaß beiseite: wie wo was klappert denn? Wie ist die Funktion? Klappern wird überbewertet...

Hey Perga: wo hast du denn das mit dem BMXern her? Denke nicht das die Kids BMW gefahren sind: dazu sind die zu Jung...  Eher Dirt...
Aber ist die Technik beim BMX so? 

Jetzt kann ich die Stunden zählen: noch 24,5 bis zum Take Off: Ihr bekommt bestimmt auch ein wenig Sonne... Wäre euch aber allen viel zu warm: und für Perga eh nix: bis du aufstehst ist der ganze Spaß vorbei... 7:00 Uhr bis 10:00 Uhr ist da angesagt...


----------



## Perga (17. April 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hey Perga: wo hast du denn das mit dem BMXern her? Denke nicht das die Kids BMW gefahren sind: dazu sind die zu Jung...  Eher Dirt...
> Aber ist die Technik beim BMX so?
> 
> Jetzt kann ich die Stunden zählen: noch 24,5 bis zum Take Off: Ihr bekommt bestimmt auch ein wenig Sonne... Wäre euch aber allen viel zu warm: und für Perga eh nix: bis du aufstehst ist der ganze Spaß vorbei... 7:00 Uhr bis 10:00 Uhr ist da angesagt...



Stimmt, wohl eher Dirt. Sagte ja, dass ich nur spekuliere. 

um 7:00 raus - im Urlaub???  nööö - dasssss ist kein Urlaub!


----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2014)

Sag ich ja: erhole dich gut bei der Arbeit... Aber wenigstens hab ich mal richtig Spaß im Urlaub und muss nicht blöd den Drahtesel rumtreten...


----------



## jatschek (17. April 2014)

Sprünge am Fuchstrails sind perfekt so, nichts mit Dirtbiker oder BMXer. Kann man ganz normal springen, wie wo das Rad hängt, liegt im ermessen des Fahrers.


----------



## Perga (17. April 2014)

*g* wollte keiner von uns Umbauen. Reines Interesse, da der Anfahrwinke bei so machen Gaps, Tables jahrelang wesentlich flacher war? Mich erinnert er vom Winkel eben mehr an die Dirt-Hügel.

Waren gestern natürlich etwas überrascht, da man so manchen Änderungen es erst bemerkte  als man in der Luft war -> „holla, letzt bin ich doch gar nicht soweit geflogen?!“ 

Is ja nix passiert – aber den ein oder Anderen wäre man ev auch nicht mehr gefahren – so 30cm Erhöhung im Verbund mit dem steileren Winkel….hui.

Neee, will keiner was zurückbauen. Alles OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (17. April 2014)

hihi. Ich merke, einige von Euch habe ich am Mittwoch gegen 1930 Uhr oben an diesem Turm am Meli getroffen.
Hatte die kleine schwarze Fanes und die Boxershort an, weil ich meine Hose vergessen hatte


----------



## Perga (18. April 2014)

jo, um die Uhrzeit waren wir wohl oben. Aber dass da jemand in Unterhosen rumgewetzt ist - hmm, da kann ich mich jetzt nedd dran erinnern.  Es waren noch ein paar Radler in schwarz da, ja.


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2014)

Samstag 11 Uhr OA oder kroneplatz !?


----------



## Perga (18. April 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Samstag 11 Uhr


bin bei


----------



## yousef666 (18. April 2014)

bin dieses WE leider raus, Ostern mit der Familie. vui Spaß!


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2014)

Sonntag Fürth 1 mit meiner Holden und Perga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (18. April 2014)

yousef666 schrieb:


> bin dieses WE leider raus, Ostern mit der Familie. vui Spaß!


is klar - in Wahrheit wolltest du mal wieder richtige Berge sehen und fahren 
viel Spaß dort unten


----------



## open-air (18. April 2014)

Hi,
schöne Ostern.
Ich bin Sa. raus, liege flach u.d verbringe Ostern überwiegend wohl im Bett.
Gruss
open-air


----------



## rmfausi (18. April 2014)

Von mir auch schöne Ostern. Gute Besserung OA. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2014)

Man oh man: nen halben Tag nicht da und der OA liegt flach: Gute Besserung. WObei ich das ja gut finden muss, dann bekommt er keinen Trainingsvorsprung...
Auch hier wieder Samstag vor 7 Wach, eh noch... EineStunde bis zum Weiterflug... Euch auch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter: wir bekommen wohl auch den ein oder anderen Tropfen ab...


----------



## Perga (19. April 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Ich bin Sa. raus, liege flach u.d verbringe Ostern überwiegend wohl im Bett.


Wieder heimlich nachts Trainiert, wa? Bei fast 0 Grad dann kein Wunder.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2014)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2014)

war heute eine richtig schöne tolle Runde ! ! !


----------



## Perga (19. April 2014)

jo, inkl. boxenstop auf der alp 
bis mogern ca 11:30


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. April 2014)

Osternotfall:  brauche dringend eine Adapter für die Bremse, vorne 203er Scheibe Gabel hat is2000 bremse postmount.


Bild in meiner Galerie.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. April 2014)

Sieht so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (19. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern!

Welcher darfs sein? 

1. Hope auf 203mm

2. Avid auf 203mm

3. Avid auf 203mm


----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. April 2014)

Geile Sache, der in der Mitte.
Pm geht raus


----------



## Perga (20. April 2014)

oder 11:45... *g*


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2014)

Und auch heute wieder eine tolle Runde getourt, Fürth 1 mit Einkehr und nem Eis am Schluss 

Schaun wir mal was unter der Woche geht


----------



## Airflyer (20. April 2014)

Wie siehts aus mit einer Runde am Dienstag


----------



## Perga (20. April 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Und auch heute wieder eine tolle Runde getourt, Fürth 1 mit Einkehr und nem Eis am Schluss


yepp 



Airflyer schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit einer Runde am Dienstag


Mittwoch könnte ich sicher etwas füher los, so dass wir zwischen 16 oder 17 Uhr starten könnnten - Dienstag wird das eher 18 Uhr.
Micro767 hat auch etwas von Mittwoch verlauten lassen...?!


----------



## open-air (21. April 2014)

Hi,

seit nun 4 Tagen Bettruhe  geht's morgen zum Doc. 
Ich bin dann eher nicht dabei
Na jedem das seine, wärend einer die Kondition in Wellen ertränkt macht ein anderer arbeitgeberfreundlich Krank. 

Ich wünsch auf alle Fälle viel spass.
Gruss 
open-air


----------



## Airflyer (21. April 2014)

Ok dann mal gute Besserung, am Mittwoch um 16 Uhr am Krone Parkplatz ?


----------



## Perga (21. April 2014)

yepp! wäre dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2014)

Moin Moin,

heute hab ich Termin, Morgen sollte gehen, was sagt das Wetter ? ....
Z.Z. schaut es ja ganz passabel aus


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2014)

@OA-Biking 

gute Besserung auch von meiner Holden !


----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2014)

Was machst du nur OA? Gute Besserung. Wäre heut fast ertrunken: OK nicht ertrunken, habe mich aber so gefühlt. War mit den Ma Jungs unterwegs...


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2014)

EH ! Mach kein Scheiß !


----------



## open-air (22. April 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Was machst du nur OA? Gute Besserung. Wäre heut fast ertrunken: OK nicht ertrunken, habe mich aber so gefühlt. War mit den Ma Jungs unterwegs...



Du solltest doch vorsichtig “fahren“ !

Mach keinen Scheiss und komm in einem Stück wieder zurück.

@all, Danke bin am dran arbeiten, hoffe es gibt kein Antibiotika.

Gruss

open-air


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. April 2014)

@Airflyer
Morgen dürfer bei mir evtl. was gehen -alerdings Startzeit 16.00 Uhr werde ich nicht packen Falls ihraber ein paar mal TM und Meli fahrt würde ich nachkommen.

@oa
Und was spricht der Doc``?

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2014)

Muss halt üben ruhig zu bleiben: dann reicht die Luft...


----------



## open-air (22. April 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @oa
> Und was spricht der Doc``?
> Gruss
> Chris



Diese Woche krankgeschrieben  und doch Antigift schlucken.


----------



## Airflyer (23. April 2014)

@Mr.Nice : können wir von mir aus so machen wenn die anderen damit einverstanden sind ?


----------



## Micro767 (23. April 2014)

Moin Mon !

16 Uhr steht noch ?

Ich werd schauen das ich 15:15 an der Stechuhr stehe und komme direkt auf den Kroneplatz.
Wenn was sein sollte, leider leigt mein Handy zuhause .... also hier übers Forum.

@Mr.Nice 
wann wärst du dann etwa am TM (ich rechne mir dann die genaue Zeit aus, +15 Min oder war es gar +30 Min *lol*)


----------



## Perga (23. April 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> @Mr.Nice : können wir von mir aus so machen wenn die anderen damit einverstanden sind ?



klar doch.  Oder sollen wir auf 16:30 schieben, würdest du dies eher packen, @Mr. Nice ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. April 2014)

Puuh, Jungs ich lass mich nicht hetzen

Trefft euch ruhig um 16.00 Uhr am Parkplatz und geht am TM ein, zwei Runden fahren. Ich denke, dass ich hier so gegen 16.15 Uhr weg komme - sprich bis ich zu Hause, umgezogen und zum TM gefahren bin dürfte es ca. 17.00 Uhr werden. Also wie immer +/- 15min 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (23. April 2014)

ok, dann bis um 16 Uhr am Krone Parkplatz


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. April 2014)

Wir können uns aber auch gerne direkt auf dem Meli treffen und dann dort zwei, drei Abfahrten machen. Wann seit iht ungefähr oben?

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. April 2014)

k.A. wie langsam ich genau bin ... aber langsam auf alle Fälle


----------



## Perga (23. April 2014)

Meli abfahrten wäre mir heute auch lieber...k.a. wie schnell wir sind. ich hab mein handy dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (23. April 2014)

Gut, hab gerade mit Perga telefoniert  - Treffpunkt ca. 17.15 Uhr am Parkplatz Melibokus.

Bis gleich!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. April 2014)

Jo mach mich auf den Weg zur Stechuhr


----------



## Perga (23. April 2014)

Jungs, Fedd


----------



## open-air (23. April 2014)




----------



## Micro767 (23. April 2014)

jo aber ich bin platt ... auf der letzten Auffahrt ging mir ganz klar die Puste aus.


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2014)

Echt?? War doch alles noch im grünen Bereich - okay, hatte auch eine Auffahrt Meli weniger in den Beinen...

War aber echt ne Super Runde gestern! Nur der kurze Schauer gestern war zu wenig für den echt brutal trockenen Boden!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (24. April 2014)

seh ich auch so, @Micro767 - alles im grünen Bereich  - also du auch...


----------



## Micro767 (24. April 2014)

Ist das gerane ein Versuch mich aufzumuntern und zu motivieren ?


----------



## Perga (24. April 2014)

*g* - ich denke du hast auch selbst schon gemerkt dass es langsam wieder aufwärts geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (24. April 2014)

jep aber ich hab auch gemerkt das es bei Euch auch ganz schön aufwärts ging und die Lücke deutlich grösser wurde


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2014)

Ach so....

Sperbergrund: ca. 197 m ü. NHN
Alsbacher Schloss  : 249 m ü. NHN
Hobokenschutzhütte: 310 m ü. NHN
Melibokus: 517 m ü. NHN

@Perga
Okay, nicht ganz die Hälfte aber fast 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (24. April 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ach so....
> 
> Sperbergrund: ca. 197 m ü. NHN
> Alsbacher Schloss  : 249 m ü. NHN
> ...



is klar  ... fast 
ich hatt's Micro767 auch nedd verraten



Micro767 schrieb:


> jep aber ich hab auch gemerkt das es bei Euch auch ganz schön aufwärts ging und die Lücke deutlich grösser wurde


was jammerst du jetzt rumm - hatte keiner das Gefühl oben lange auf dich warten zu müssen!?


----------



## open-air (24. April 2014)

Hallo???

Wer den Schaden hat...
Fahre ich halt mit LarsLipp im 2er Pulk hinter her.
Oder ich könnte auch ein E-Bike .....


----------



## Perga (24. April 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Hallo???
> 
> Wer den Schaden hat...


ev hab ich mich bei Micro767 ja falsch ausgedrückt: von uns hatte keiner das Gefühl, dass wir "nur auf ihn" warten müssten. Es hat alle geklappt 



open-air schrieb:


> Oder ich könnte auch ein E-Bike .....



bist du sicher, dass du mit dem richtigen Rezept zur Apotheke bist???? Ev hat man es dort auch vertauscht und jemand langweilt sich jetzt mit deinen blöden Antibiotika...


----------



## Perga (24. April 2014)

Apro e-bike, was macht eigentlich Steve?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (24. April 2014)

"gr"

"nur auf Ihn" Hab ich nicht gesagt und gemeint. Zieh mal die Brille auf .
ÄÄÄ, gelangweilt bin ich in der Tat.
Naja, fährst halt gerne vorne weg und jetzt immer zwei mal mehr wie wir den Buckel hoch.


----------



## Perga (24. April 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> "nur auf Ihn" Hab ich nicht gesagt und gemeint. Zieh mal die Brille auf .


so hab ich das  nicht gemeint - alles OK!



open-air schrieb:


> ÄÄÄ, gelangweilt bin ich in der Tat.


aber du hast doch die *guten* Pillen!
wird schon wieder - hoffentlich bald! 


open-air schrieb:


> Naja, fährst halt gerne vorne weg und jetzt immer zwei mal mehr wie wir den Buckel hoch.


nee, meiste zeit sind Mr Nice und Airflyer vorne gefahren, gelle?


----------



## Airflyer (24. April 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> nee, meiste zeit sind Mr Nice und Airflyer vorne gefahren, gelle?



Nur um den weg zu suchen,  aber trotzdem war jemand anderes vor uns auf dem meli  

@Micro767  Hauptsache du hast wieder angefangen der Rest kommt von alleine 


Wie siehts aus am Samstag bei gutem Wetter ?


----------



## Perga (24. April 2014)

Samstag sieht ja nicht schlecht aus,  wenig Sonne, dafür aber auch kein Regen. 
Bin dabei!


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2014)

Ich glaub in Bali gibt es Epo: OA: soll ich uns was mitbringen? Der Perga hat ja wohl noch genug zu Hause...  Small days at the moment....


----------



## Micro767 (25. April 2014)

Wie gesagt, komm ich Samstag mit dem Trekking Rad und vollen Packtaschen auf den Meli ...
Auch eine Art Training


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. April 2014)

@Perga
Wir als erstes oben So alt bist du doch gar nicht, das Demenz da schon einsetzt würde, oder 

Nur um´s richtig zu stellen, DU warst immer als erstes oben!

@Airflyer
Morgen bin ich leider raus - Rennrad Ausfahrt für´n Pfitzenmeier. Und so was wie vor 4 Wochen mache ich bestimmt nicht mehr 

@Micro767
Lass das mit dem Trekkingrad doch sein und mach dir einfach den Rucksack mit Bücher/Wasser richtig voll. Is ein besseres Training und du hast wenigstens Spass dabei...

Gruss und ein schönes Wochenende
chris


----------



## yo!achim (25. April 2014)

Drehe morgen auch ne TM & Meli-Runde. Wer fährt denn jetzt und wann?


----------



## Perga (25. April 2014)

bis jetzt Airflyer + icke.  
TP haben wir noch keinen, Vorschlag:  11Uhr  Parkplatz Krone Auerbach


----------



## yo!achim (25. April 2014)

Klingt gut! Dann Sa um 11:00....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (25. April 2014)

Ok, kann nur sein dass ich mit dem Zug fahre dann bin ich um 10.45 in Bensheim


----------



## Perga (25. April 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Ok, kann nur sein dass ich mit dem Zug fahre dann bin ich um 10.45 in Bensheim


Geht da nix bis Auerbach weiter, der Bhf ist ja nur ein paar hundert meter weg


----------



## Airflyer (25. April 2014)

Muss ich nochmal schauen,  momentan siehts aber gut für das Auto aus. Ich gebe später noch Bescheid


----------



## Perga (25. April 2014)

hmm, Wetterprognose wird immer schlechter, je nach Wetterdienst, zwischen 60 bis 80 % Regen bei 11Uhr...


----------



## yousef666 (25. April 2014)

bin auch am start wenns nicht allzu übles wetter gibt.


----------



## Perga (25. April 2014)

na super, haben wir trotz der Ausfälle doch noch eine gute Truppe zusammen bekommen. 
Hoffe das Wetter hält. 
Wir sollten uns da auf die Locals verlassen, OA, kannst du vom bedd aus den Himmel sehen??? 
OK, ich lass die dummen Sprüchen, sonst hat er bis morgen alle Auffahrten vermint...
ev ist er ja auch wieder fit???

halten wir 10 Uhr als deadline fest!


----------



## Airflyer (25. April 2014)

Ok, kann sein dass ich nicht kann  aber wenn komme mit dem Auto also pünktlich


----------



## yo!achim (26. April 2014)

Moin, falls ihr nicht fahrt sagt bescheid dann fahr ich den Brunnenweg hoch. Ansonsten 11:00 Uhr, muss noch kurz zur Buchhandlung NUSS meine Pfalz-Karte holen .


----------



## Perga (26. April 2014)

Das Wetter sieht fahrbar aus - ich bin um 11Uhr da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (26. April 2014)

Bei mir wird es leider nichts.


----------



## yousef666 (26. April 2014)

Wetter sieht gut aus, muss aber leider auch kurzfristig absagen. Sind doch ein paar größere Kleinigkeiten an dem Bike die noch nicht passen nach ner unschöneren Landung vor kurzem.. Sorry


----------



## Micro767 (26. April 2014)

Wetter schaut von hieraus nicht gut aus aber noch fahren wir


----------



## Micro767 (30. April 2014)

Hi Leutz,

wer fährt wann was ?
Ich hab Freitag frei und wenn das Wetter passt wollten Perge und ich ne Tour fahren.
Samstag / Sonntag werd ich wohl wieder den Packesel mit dem Trecking Bike machen und für den Urlaub trenieren...

Greetz Dirk


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. April 2014)

Ne Tour... igigittt 
Und gab das mit den Trekking Bikes nicht letztes mal schon Stress 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (30. April 2014)

Naja Stress ist das falsche Wort aber das Rad meiner Holden ist nun gerade in der Werkstatt und bekommt neben einem neuen Lenker auch gleiche ne neue Übersetzung.
Sie war einfach nicht glücklich das sie wieder erwarten die letzte in der Gruppe war und unsere Bekannt auf Ihrem Crosser ihr das Rücklicht gezeigt hat. Das hier neben den unterschiedlichen Rädern noch 13 Jahre altersunterschied und in diesem Fall wir mit Gepäck (+8kg in den Packtaschen) gefahren sind hat sie nicht wirklich beruhigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (30. April 2014)

Was versteht ihr denn unter einer Tour?


----------



## Micro767 (30. April 2014)

Sowas wie z.B. Die Tour nördliche Bergstraße


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2014)

Steve & ich werden morgen in Heppenheim starten 11 Uhr vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.
Wendepunkt soll in Lindenfels die Eisdiele sein


----------



## SlayerLover (2. Mai 2014)

Servus! Morgen jemand mit in HD am Start?
Rollen morgen in Auerbach gegen 12Uhr in den Zug.
Dank Tour mit RMFAUSI ein Paar coole Trails am Königstuhl auf dem Plan...
LG,
Frank


----------



## Perga (2. Mai 2014)

HD wird morgen leider zu knapp. Würde da aber gerne mal mit, also uns wissen wann sowas wieder steigt, Danke!

Ansonsten treffen wir uns 11 Uhr bei OA für eins oder zwei Runden.


----------



## rmfausi (2. Mai 2014)

@Perga  Wenn der LarsLipp wieder da ist, gibts eine Runde in HD. Versprochen.
@SlayerLover Morgen bin ich nicht da, bin auf der anderen Rheinseite unterwegs.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (3. Mai 2014)

Wir kommen mit den Trekking Rädern nach auf den Meli


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Mai 2014)

Yo:


rmfausi schrieb:


> @Perga  Wenn der LarsLipp wieder da ist, gibts eine Runde in HD. Versprochen.
> @SlayerLover Morgen bin ich nicht da, bin auf der anderen Rheinseite unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


das machen wir: obwohl ich nicht nach Hause will... Ich packe mal doppelt Sonne und Wärme ein!
Muss dann aber erst mal wieder radeln lernen. Oder mit nem Hand-Bike fahren....


----------



## Perga (4. Mai 2014)

Achtung - Stöckeleger wieder unterwegs !

Grade eine Runde mit dem CC –Rad unterwegs gewesen. Wollte eigentlich auch nicht auf den Meli, aber wie das so ist - schwupps - ist man mit so einem Ding oben.

Bin dann allerdings, da nur mit Nussschale protected, recht langsam den Nibelungenweg runter – zum Glück!

Denn kurz vor dem Commoder Weg, liegt jetzt dieses kleine Stöckchen mitten im Weg:







Ist leider an einer Stelle, welche man recht schnell fahren kann und durch die Blätter und Kurven erst im letzen Moment sichtbar!

Also passt auf dort!


----------



## Airflyer (5. Mai 2014)

Den hatten wir gestern auch entdeckt auf der Abfahrt, dachte Mr.Nice schreibt wo der liegt.
Da meine Ortsbeschreibung vllt. nicht so genau gewesen wäre.

@Mr.Nice : Was macht der Finger ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (5. Mai 2014)

???
Moin,
was hast Du mit Deinem Finger gemacht?


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Mai 2014)

@Perga
Das hättest du besser mal am Samstag gepostet!! Is näml. genau wie du geschrieben hast -  der Baum liegt echt bescheiden wenn man mit Mach2 dort angekommt! Irgendwie hab ich´s aber geschafft, mein Rad schräg zu legen und unten drunter durch zu rutschen. Ging gerade so gut auch wenn ich dabei nen ordentl. Schlag auf den Kopf sowie die Hand - hab wohl versucht meinen Kopf zu schützen - abbekommen habe!

Finger ist wie Kopf noch dran. Allerd. sieht der Finger ungesund aus.... schauen wir mal.

@Airflyer
Hab´s gestern nicht mehr geschafft und dann war dauch schon Perga schneller. Hab´s aber gerade an den Forst weiter gegeben - genauso wie die beiden Bäume auf der Be1.

Das auf dem Bild könnte sogar meine Spur sein - wenn ich´s richtig gesehen habe, war Jörg doch 1 1/2 Std später als wir.

Gruss
chris


----------



## codit (5. Mai 2014)

Oder meine (gestern ca. 11:30)?
Auf dem N-Stieg sollten wir aber eigentlichen an so unübersichtlichen Stellen auf die Wanderer Rücksicht nehmen und eh angepasst fahren


----------



## Perga (5. Mai 2014)

hast natürlich recht.
Über den Winter gewöhnt man sich an den Speed, da man ohne das Grün recht weit sehen kann - auch Wanderer.
Das ist die Gewohnheit....leider, wie so oft...


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Mai 2014)

Aufgenommen lt.  Foto Infos 17.47 Uhr...  aber ansonsten gebe ich natürl. vollkommen Recht! Immer nur so schnell fahren wie der Spaziergänger/Wanderer springen kann 

Spass beiseite! Man sollte wirkl. immer nur so schnell fahren, wie es die jeweilige Situation zulässt und gerade in nicht einsehbaren Passagen die Geschwindigkeit deutl. verringern da hier jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker auftauchen können. Sprich zur eigenen Sicherteit u. der anderen sollte man immer in Sichtweite anhalten können!!

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich hier gestern wohl für wenige Sekunden Unachtsam gewesen bin. Zum Glück ist es dieses mal noch gut ausgegangen und keiner ist zu größerem Schaden gekommen

Aber wie sagt Loddar immer:  "Again what learned"!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (5. Mai 2014)

z.G. ist nichts schlimmeres passiert !


----------



## open-air (5. Mai 2014)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Mai 2014)

Danke, aber passt schon. Der Finger wird ein paar Tage blau sein u. die Kapsel ein wenig länger schmerzen aber wie heißt es...


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Mai 2014)

Dann macht mal den Wald schön sauber: ich komme ja bald wieder...  Gute Besserung: noch mal gut gegangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Mai 2014)

Hab gerade die Info vom Forst erhalten, dass alle umgestürzen Bäume wieder entfern worden sind

Trotzdem nochmal! Immer nur so schnell fahren, wie es die jeweilige Situation zulässt und gerade in nicht einsehbaren Passagen die Geschwindigkeit deutl. verringern da hier jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker auftauchen können. Sprich zur eigenen Sicherteit u. der anderen sollte man immer in Sichtweite anhalten können!


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Mai 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Info vom Forst erhalten, dass alle umgestürzen Bäume wieder entfern worden sind
> 
> Trotzdem nochmal! Immer nur so schnell fahren, wie es die jeweilige Situation zulässt und gerade in nicht einsehbaren Passagen die Geschwindigkeit deutl. verringern da hier jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker auftauchen können. Sprich zur eigenen Sicherteit u. der anderen sollte man immer in Sichtweite anhalten können!



... passt ja zu Mr Nice...  Na wenigstens ist der ja ausgebildeter Bike Guide.... Gute Besserung: hast du die Ankunftszeit?


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Mai 2014)

Ankunftszeit?? Von wem... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (7. Mai 2014)

@LarsLipp kannst ja ein bissel Agent Orange mitbringen, dann kann er das nächste mal vorrausschauender fahren


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2014)

Stimmt: im Winter kann man schneller fahren: da sieht man weiter...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (9. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen,

hat zufällig jemand zwei intakte 26" Reifen  übrig?  Sind Für meinen Bruder der eher selten fährt und wenn zu 80% Touren  und  max. 20% auf lockerem Boden unterwegs ist. Also  am besten nicht zu weich, so etwas im noby nic Style.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (9. Mai 2014)

Ich habe noch nen angefahrenen MM in weich...


----------



## open-air (9. Mai 2014)

Ist wer morgen unterwegs?


----------



## Perga (9. Mai 2014)

wäre dabei, auch wenn das Wetter nicht so dolle sein soll. 11Uhr bei dir?


----------



## open-air (9. Mai 2014)

ok, wenn's regnet sehen wir weiter


----------



## Perga (10. Mai 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> ok, wenn's regnet sehen wir weiter



sieht gut aus! bis gleich...


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Mai 2014)

Endlich wieder in der Heimat: Die Sonne will noch nicht so richtig aus dem Koffer... Hmmm, ich hatte ja gar keinen mit...
Ich hoffe mal auf Sonne die Tage und ner netten Tour zur wieder Eingliederung.... Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt ein wenig Rücksicht auf nen untrainierten...


----------



## Perga (11. Mai 2014)

Willkommen zurück! Und ja, mit der Sonne klappt das noch nedd.
Die Vorhersage für nächste Woche ist auch zu kotzen. 

open-air, Yo!achim und ich sind gestern auch im Regen heim. Immerhin – für zwei Runden hat es gelangt.

Einzig dass es bis 21 Uhr hell ist, kann man als positiv verbuchen.
Schauen wir mal…


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2014)

Welcome back !


----------



## rmfausi (13. Mai 2014)

Moin Jungs, wie versprochen nach der Rückkehr vom Urlauber möchte ich eine Tour in HD anbieten. Wer hätte am Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit und Lust? Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2014)

Wird bei mir wahrscheinlich nichts, da wir bei uns DFB Pokal sehen.... Woche drauf ist auch schon ein Geburtstag.
Eventuell können wir mal ne Feierabend-Runde planen: habe aber nächste Woche ne Schulung in Walldorf...

Ich muss auch erst mal ein zwei mal gefahren sein.... Ich denke ich merke die 3 Wochen Pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (13. Mai 2014)

Ok, wir/ich fahren meistens Mittwochs um 16.30Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass los zur Feierabendrunde.  Wie siehts mit den anderen am Wochenende ais? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Perga (13. Mai 2014)

Wochenende ist mir lieber. Dieses wird es aber nix, da der Spätnachmittag auch verplant ist. 
Könnten ja den 31. ins Auge fassen, wenn das Wetter passt?


----------



## Airflyer (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn wir schon am planen sind, so wie es aussieht hätte ich am Sam. endlich mal wieder Zeit.
Ist jemand um 11 Uhr dabei ?


----------



## Micro767 (13. Mai 2014)

Samstag könnte .... aber noch mit ?

Sonntag kommen wir wieder mit den Trekking Rädern und vollem Gepäck auf den Meli ...


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2014)

31 klingt erst mal gut: wobei ich an nem Samstag eher mal Beerfelden ansteuern würde. Samstag in ner Woche feiert der Nachbar Geburtstag: da bin ich raus: gibt dann Freitags ne Runde. 23.05.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal einen Mittwoch erscheinen! Ist dann aber auch ne Enduro Runde?

Wie schaut es am Samstag mit ner Runde vor dem Weinen aus? Ich bin am Start! 10:00 o'clock! @Perga: 11 ist dann echt zu späth, wenn du um 14:00 Uhr schon feiern willst.


----------



## Perga (13. Mai 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Ist jemand um 11 Uhr dabei ?


bin dabei -  11Uhr Kroneparkplatz


----------



## Micro767 (13. Mai 2014)

wenn dann auch erst um 11 Uhr


----------



## rmfausi (13. Mai 2014)

Am 31. kann ich nicht.


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2014)

Dann fahren wir (ich) mal nach Beerfelden...  Ich schlage mal den 29.05 für ne HD tour vor! Ist ein Feiertag... Wobei da auch der Mittwoch super passen würde.  Ich kann ja eh nicht vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (13. Mai 2014)

Schaun mer mal. ☺


----------



## SlayerLover (13. Mai 2014)

@rmfausi: Bin am Samstag ab 13Uhr in HD am Start zusammen mit meinem Kumpel Ralf. Vielleicht sieht man sich !?


----------



## rmfausi (13. Mai 2014)

@LarsLipp: Das ist Himmelfahrt, richtig? Also Vatertag! Das sollte gut passen. 
Ich möchte aber niemanden mit Bollerwagen und Bierkasten auf'm Trail sehen. 

@SlayerLover Ja, wäre schön. Ich weiss noch nicht genau wann ich am Berg bin.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2014)

OK: dann am Vatertag nach Beerfelden? Oder bist du mit dem Bollerwagen unterwegs?


----------



## rmfausi (14. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte am Vadderdag in die Wälder um HD ohne Bollerwagen.


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2014)

Ich denk an Euch wenn ich in der Zugspitz Region meine Touren radle und anschliesend im Wellnessbereich liege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2014)

Aber erst radeln dann wellnessen! OK: alternativ zu Beerfelden dann eventuell HD! Aber jetzt kommt ja erst mal das Wochenende und noch eins! Sieht ja mal trocken aus!


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2014)

Erstmal 1 Tag nur Wellness, dann 2 Tages und eine 1/2 Tages Tour mit anschliesendem Wellness ...


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2014)

Macht Ihr ne geführte Tour? Wollte ja eigentlich auch mal 3 Tage in die Berge: wird wohl nix, da der Hessentag kommt...
Aber ein Wochenende hätt ich auch mal Bock...


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2014)

Jep ! Alles organisiert und geführt  wir müssen nur noch selbst in die Pedale treten


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2014)

Wie schaut es denn mit dem Samstag aus? 10:00 Uhr und 11:00 Uhr oder nur 11:00 Uhr?
Könnte ja eventuell mal das erste mal aus Fehle losfahren... :?

Ich rufe jetzt mal zur Beerfelden Ausfahrt am Vatertag auf! Wer hat Bock?


----------



## Perga (15. Mai 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ich rufe jetzt mal zur Beerfelden Ausfahrt am Vatertag auf! Wer hat Bock?


 und was ist damit:


rmfausi schrieb:


> @LarsLipp: Das ist Himmelfahrt, richtig? Also Vatertag! Das sollte gut passen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn du Lara davon überzeugen kannst an ihrem Geburtstag mit zukommen, dann bin ich bzw. wir dabei... also Beerfelden  

Wäre aber auch gleich ne gute Möglichkeit für Sie ihr neues Rad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  einzuweihen

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2014)

Yo: Mittwoch Abend ne kleine Schriesheim Runde und dann am nächsten Tag Beerfelden. Schauen wir mal: halten wir das mal offen. Aber wenn ich mein Rad ins Auto schmeiß am Vatertag dann Beerfelden. So: gesprochen ist. HD dann lieber an nem MIttwoch.

@Mr: ich denke deine Tochter kann ich überzeugen, die übernimmst die Mutter...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2014)

Ansonsten wird das ja wieder nix: Samstag in ner Woche bin ich raus, Geburtstag vom Nachbarn. Sonntag ist dann nicht so sicher ob ich Beerfelden fahren kann und will. Wobei die Feier beim Nachbarn ja früh beginnt...
@rmfausi: wie sieht es denn bei dir am Vatertag mit Beerfelden aus? Haben die überhaupt geöffnet?


----------



## rmfausi (15. Mai 2014)

Ja, da sollten sie offen haben. Abgeneigt wäre ich nicht. Schaun mer mal. Lieber würde ich eine HD Tour fahren wollen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (15. Mai 2014)

MM,
Da werde ich meinen Frosch nehmen müssen.
Mal sehen ob das Teil wieder auseinander fällt


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Mai 2014)

Wieder??


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2014)

@OA: wie wo was: Mr meinte du hast deinen Dämpfer eingeschickt??? Kann dir auch den Stinker leihen... 

Wie sieht es dann am Samstag aus? Ist ja noch ein Tag. Wenn ich morgen pünktlich von der Arbeit heim komm, versuch ich mich mal am HR II auf Tubless...

Beerfelden hat auf: sogar Freitags bis 19:00 Uhr: sollte ich eventuell auch mal schaffen... um 12:00 Uhr Feierabend, dann passt das...


----------



## rmfausi (15. Mai 2014)

Ich bin jetzt am Samstag ab 10Uhr in Beerfelden, nur zur Info. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2014)

HM: ich war jetzt 3 Wochen nicht fahren: wollte erst mal ein zwei runden selber strampeln....


----------



## Airflyer (16. Mai 2014)

Also morgen um 11 Uhr am kroneparkplatz !?
Fahren alle nur 1-2 Runden oder wie siehts aus ?


----------



## Perga (16. Mai 2014)

bin um 11 Uhr da!

denke schon dass man ev 3 hinbekommt...


----------



## Micro767 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich warte z.Z. noch darauf was die Mädels aus machen ...


----------



## Micro767 (16. Mai 2014)

So !

Werde mit meiner Hoden die B1 fahren und anschliesend den unteren Teil der Abfahrt vom Auerbacher Schloß üben, damit sie wieder richtig sicher wird und mehr Selbstvertrauen hat 

Das paßt gut kurz vorm ersten Bike Ulraub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Mai 2014)

Ich muss mal schauen, ob meine Mädels mich lassen oder ich ggf. mit Hänger unterwegs bin.

@Micro767
Wenn ihr Be1 fahrt dann schau doch bitte mal, ob alle Schilder noch da sind.

Gruss
chris

Ps. Wer noch ne gute Short sucht sollte hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/royal-turbulence-shorts-2013/rp-prod88080 für sensationelle 38,24 € - mit Code CLO10 - inkl. Versand zuschlagen. Größe S sollte bei ca. 1,80cm gut passen.


----------



## Micro767 (16. Mai 2014)

Mach ich


----------



## rmfausi (16. Mai 2014)

Ist nur noch als Zelt (XL) im Angebot. Too much for me. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sad1802 (16. Mai 2014)

XL - da passt der Rainer 2 mal rein 
Hätte es ev. probiert, aber leider auch nur schwarz und nicht in blau verfügbar 

Morgen bin ich mit stuhli in Stromberg. Vermute von hier ist keiner da, oder?


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht es heute noch mit ner kleinen gemütlichen Runde aus?

So ab 16:30 oder so?


----------



## Perga (16. Mai 2014)

16:30 - könnte ich sogar schaffen, ich probiers. bei OA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2014)

17:00 Uhr beim OA! Dann schaff ich es eventuell noch den vorder Reifen zu wechseln...


----------



## Micro767 (16. Mai 2014)

muss erst einkaufen fürs Wochenende und dann bissel an den Rädern schrauben hauptsächlich am 301
Wie es halt kommen muss, man hat den neuen Reifen zuhause aber kam noch nicht zum wechseln nd schon hat man auf der Tour (gestern) einen Platten und muss nen Schlauch einziehen ...

Also wechsel ich heute den FA Rear und fahr den Baron von Mr.Nice probehalber mit Schlauch, neuer Sattel & neue Griffe und es kann morgen wieder los gehen


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2014)

OKi doki, dann mach ich mal Schluss hier.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2014)

AUch schon geschraubt: HR II geht mal ziemlich EASY Tubless

Jetzt mal sehen wie er so fährt. Habe nen gut eingefahrenen MM abzugeben. Hat noch recht ordentlich Profil: jemand Interesse?


----------



## Perga (16. Mai 2014)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich mit stuhli in Stromberg. Vermute von hier ist keiner da, oder?



Hi Sad1802!  morgen wird das zeitmässig nix. Würde ich aber auch mal wieder fahren, gelle Micro767...
viel spaß


----------



## SlayerLover (16. Mai 2014)

bin morgen um 11 im Kronepark am Start...Ausflug HD dann kommende Woche mit hoffentlich mehr Leuten


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (16. Mai 2014)

Ich würde den MM nehmen, meiner ist  fertig.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2014)

SO morgen 10:00 und 11:00 Uhr geht's los. Schöne Runde heute, teilweise noch etwas feucht aber top Grip. HD nächste Woche wenn Sonntag. Will aber jetzt mal nach Beerfelden!

Hat jemand nen Bash Ring? Gerne Alu: 104er Lochkreis. Meiner ist irgendwie gebrochen...


----------



## SlayerLover (16. Mai 2014)

@LarsLipp: trefft ihr euch jetzt morgen/Samstag um 10Uhr oder 11Uhr im Kronepark ????


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2014)

10:00 Uhr beim OA und 11:00 Uhr Kronepark.

Ich suche einen Bashring 32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es hiermit... http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/truvativ-x-guide-mrp-2x10sp-chain-guide-2013/rp-prod84839 ??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2014)

Nee, nur nen Ring. Kefü hab ich doch...


----------



## yousef666 (17. Mai 2014)

kann den hier empfehlen: http://www.raceface.com/components/rings/rings/lightweight-bash-regular/
ist jemand auch für morgen biken zu begeistern?


----------



## SlayerLover (17. Mai 2014)

@Perga : ob du es glaubst oder nicht, der reifen hielt problemlos bis zu hause  hab die pumpe beim open air vor die türe gelegt. vielen dank für deinen einsatz (Y)


----------



## Airflyer (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin leider raus für morgen, aber nächste Woche gerne.


----------



## open-air (17. Mai 2014)

Bin raus, Fam. Verpflichtungen.


----------



## Perga (17. Mai 2014)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> @Perga : ob du es glaubst oder nicht, der reifen hielt problemlos bis zu hause  hab die pumpe beim open air vor die türe gelegt. vielen dank für deinen einsatz (Y)



ja - wenn man schnell fahren kann ...



yousef666 schrieb:


> ...
> ist jemand auch für morgen biken zu begeistern?


von 11 bis 14 Uhr wäre OK. Der Rest muss ausschlafen, war ja heute früh wach


----------



## yousef666 (18. Mai 2014)

11 Uhr am Parkplatz Krone? top!


----------



## Perga (18. Mai 2014)

OK, 11Uhr Krone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2014)

Puh: ich gönne mir heute ne Pause. Die Beine sind total müde....Die Tage dann wieder, eher morgen noch mal ne Runde....


----------



## Perga (18. Mai 2014)

meine auch. Aber bei dem Wetter. ..


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2014)

kann man an den See...

Für die griller unter Euch: gestern getestet und für gut befunden:
http://www.voelkner.de/products/319932/Elektro-Grillanzuender-Clatronic-EGA-3404-Schwarz.html


----------



## ma_kizzen (18. Mai 2014)

Moinsen zusammen,

wollte hier nur ma offiziell 'Hallo' sagen. War gestern mit dabei und fand's super! Netter Haufen seid ihr! Interessante AKAs sind hier zu finden...

Kurze Info: Mein Name = Jacqui aka ma_kizzen, fahr seit 1,5 Jahren MTB; freue mich, wenn ich heil unten angekomme egal wo & wie und hoffe, dass ich diese Saison nutzen kann, um meine Technik zu verbessern & weiterhin viel Spaß zu haben...

Also Leute, habt nen schönes RestWochenende & bis bald mal wieder! RIDE ON!

Jac


----------



## open-air (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jac,
willkommen.
Dann bis bald im Wald.

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2014)

... dann melde dich und bring das nächste mal deinen Helm mit!

Morgen gibt's wohl ne Feierabendrunde: heute wird mal nix gemacht  Zeit wird noch abgestimmt: wird wohl nach 17:00 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (18. Mai 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> kann man an den See...


...wenn ich Alt bin und nicht mehr radeln kann, komm ich vorbei.




LarsLipp schrieb:


> ... dann melde dich und bring das nächste mal deinen Helm mit!


Dafür bin in Verantwortlich. Hab ihr zur Nussschale geraten, da ich wusste, dass die Begleitung keinen FF-Helm besitzt. Sollte ja keiner alleine Runterfahren.  Und dass wir Micro767 + Co noch Treffen, war ja nicht unbedingt zu erwarten.



LarsLipp schrieb:


> Morgen gibt's wohl ne Feierabendrunde: heute wird mal nix gemacht  Zeit wird noch abgestimmt: wird wohl nach 17:00 Uhr...



@yousef666 , na da geht's doch morgen für dich gleich weiter!

BTW1: @yousef666  super Sprung am Fuchstrail !  Er hat den dritten Sprung perfekt genommen, nach den zwei Tables - Hut ab!

und...war froh bei dem Wetter heute nochmal unterwegs zu sein! 

BTW2: @Micro767 mit den Rädern den Meli runter...wie fühlt sich das nur an....aber mit den Taschen da hochzufahren...


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2014)

OK: dann bis Dienstag: Bist du schon wieder zurück: ach ja, ohne uns geht das alles ja viel schneller... 

Morgen geht es ja gerade noch so mit den Temperaturen... Ab Dienstag wird es warm...


----------



## Perga (18. Mai 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK: dann bis Dienstag: Bist du schon wieder zurück: ach ja, ohne uns geht das alles ja viel schneller...


meine Beine waren heute morgen auch schwer...und ich bin noch zum spazieren Verabredet...
und... -> yousef666 ist nochmal ohne mich hoch


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2014)

Puh: nummer 3 hat schon was: Auch den Stein runtergedropt vom der TM Strecke "hintenrum" ?
Das ist jetzt mal das nächste Ziel. Aber das der Kollege fahren kann haben wir ja auch schon gesehen.


----------



## Micro767 (18. Mai 2014)

Hoch mit den Teilen geht es fast besser als mit den Fully' s

Runter ist halt langweilig mit +50 km die Straße runter ....

Lief aber richtig gut heute, bis auf den Platten gleich hinter Bensheim ...


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2014)

Das muss doch definitiv besser Bergauf gehen??? Die Tretenergie kommt doch direkt am Hinterrad an...

So Morgen ne schöne Feierabendrunde: Rad ist im Auto und die Klamotten auch!!


----------



## yousef666 (18. Mai 2014)

danke, da werd ich ja gleich ganz verlegen.. und Perga, hat Spaß gemacht heute! 
Bin morgen wenn es sich ausgeht auch am start, ich geb nochmal bescheid. Schönen Abend!


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2014)

Heute 17:00 Uhr start beim OA!


----------



## Micro767 (19. Mai 2014)

Ic h denk an Euch wenn ich bei meiner Tai Massage bin


----------



## Perga (19. Mai 2014)

...oder am See...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2014)

Wie: Perga ist am See? Wenn ich das gewusst hätte. @miCro: Thai Massage? Wie lange machst du die denn schon? Jetzt wäre doch mal wieder Zeit mit uns ne Runde zu drehen! Wenn der Perga nicht dabei ist, fahren wir auch recht gemütlich.


----------



## Micro767 (19. Mai 2014)

seit 4 oder 5 Jahre, zwischen alle 3 Wochen und wöchentlich. Ausgenommen bei Rippenbrüchen aber als der Arm gebrochen war hab ich nur ca. 2 Wochen Pause gemacht ...


----------



## yousef666 (19. Mai 2014)

doofe frage was ist mit OA gemeint? bis 17 Uhr shaff ich nur zum Bahnhof /park0platz.sonst bin ich beim nächsten mal wieder dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2014)

Bahnhof ist schon mal gut: gerade die Straße hoch und über die Hauptstraße bis zum zweiten Grundstück: siehst dann meinen BMW... Hast du die Tel.Nr. von mir oder dem OA?


----------



## ramsez (19. Mai 2014)

Hey Männer, war ne starke Nummer heute Abend - hat echt Spaß gemacht. Nächstes Mal bin ich gern wieder mit dabei.
VG ramsez


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2014)

Klar: einfach melden und vorbeikommen. Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour!


----------



## open-air (20. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen.
@yousef666, hast Du den Zug noch bekommen.


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn nicht hatte er ja ein Rad...  Er hätte dann bestimmt eine lampe bei dir geholt... Und ne kleine Runde über den Frankenstein gedreht....

Jetzt bin ich wohl für die Woche raus: eventuell am Sonntag ne Runde --> Beerfelden?


----------



## Perga (20. Mai 2014)

Sonntag ist schon verplant.

Samstag 11Uhr Parkhotel, wenn das Wetter halten sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2014)

Mal sehen: wenn es ordentlich trocken ist dann fahre ich eventuell: Ansonsten wie schaut's am Vatertag aus? Da sieht es aber nach Gewitter aus und nass ist Beerfelden nix für mich!


----------



## open-air (20. Mai 2014)

Bei gutem Wetter ist Beerfelden was.
LL: Vatertag? Ist für uns kein Hindernis, wir sind verpflichtungsfrei


----------



## Airflyer (20. Mai 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Samstag 11Uhr Parkhotel, wenn das Wetter halten sollte?



Ich wäre dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2014)

LL? what this: auch das bin ja ich... Samstag bin ich raus, außer wir fahren schon ab 6:30 ne Runde... mal sehen...


----------



## open-air (20. Mai 2014)

Sa. wenn das Wetter passt immer .
Ich schlage 9:00 Uhr vor .
Wir einigen uns auf ? @Perga, Die Geschäfte haben bi 20:00 Uhr offen

Mal sehen wie ich schlafe 6:30


----------



## Micro767 (20. Mai 2014)

Wennich Samstag dabei bin erst ab 11 Uhr für die 2´te Runde
Sonntag ist verplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Mai 2014)

Bin auch raus da Rennradausfahrt für´n Pfitzenmeier und Sonntag Wahldienst 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Evilposse (20. Mai 2014)

Servus Leute!

Wie ich sehe ist bei euch soweit alles bestens... sehr fein ;P
Ich melde mich mal vorsichtig zurück. Die kommenden Tage werde ich mich aufs neue Bike setzen und schauen was so geht und wie es mental aussieht. Wenn alles im grünen Bereich sein sollte, werde ich mich mal wieder der einen oder anderen Tour anschliessen  

MfG
Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2014)

Cool: da freue ich mich: was ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Evilposse (20. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir ein Norco Range Killer B 2013 (650B) zusammengebaut. Damit ich es ruhiger angehen lassen kann.......


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2014)

Boa eh: schickes Teil. Da bin ich mal gespannt. Dann bis demnächst zu ner schönen Ausfahrt: wir passen auch auf die auf!


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2014)

sehr schönes Rad !


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2014)

Eventuell morgen jemand Bock auf Wakeboarders only in Mannheim? 19 - 21 Uhr...


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Mai 2014)

@Evilposse
Schön. wieder von dir zu lesen. Alles wieder verheilt und im grünen Bereich?

Schickes Bike  Was ist aus deinen beiden Speiseeis geworden?

@LarsLipp
Gibt´s da auf Punktekarten für mich  Grad gesehn 17°C Wassertemp. und nicht für Anfänger geeignet.... hm??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Perga (21. Mai 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene heute:

18:30 bei OA !


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Für Kurzentschlossene heute:
> 
> 18:30 bei OA !


 
*mmh* Mama´s Spargel Salat oder Biken ???

Sorry Jungs !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (21. Mai 2014)

is klar, du verschiebst ja schon länger deine Prioritäten... 

dann lasst es euch schmecken!


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2014)

und irgendwie endet alles im Bauchumfang ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Mai 2014)

Mir is das um 18.30 Uhr zu warm!! Wir könnten aber die Tage ja mal einen N8tride ins Auge fassen....


----------



## Evilposse (21. Mai 2014)

@Mr. Nice
Soweit ist alles verheilt, merken tue ich zwar noch etwas, aber das hält sich absolut im Rahmen.
Habe alle drei Speiseeis verkauft, zwei davon an Bekannte aus der Nähe. Ein Rad muß jetzt halt reichen, will ja eh nur noch gemütlich Touren 

MfG


----------



## Perga (21. Mai 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Mir is das um 18.30 Uhr zu warm!! Wir könnten aber die Tage ja mal einen N8tride ins Auge fassen....


 das wird dann wohl eher ein midN8tride...is ja schon bis 21:30 hell


----------



## Perga (21. Mai 2014)

Evilposse schrieb:


> @Mr. Nice
> ... will ja eh nur noch gemütlich Touren  ...



hab ich mal rausgedruckt, sicherheitshalber


----------



## Evilposse (21. Mai 2014)

Glaubt mir, ich möchte mich an unserer schönen Natur erfreuen und voller demut meine Mobilität auf dem Zweirad geniessen... und so


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2014)

@Mr Nice: ist auch Wakeboarden, bin mir nicht so sicher ob das was für dich ist...  Wie gut fährst du denn Snowboard?


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2014)

@Mr Nice: es gibt schon Punktekarten. Dann kostet aber jeder Start...

Ich bin am Freitag Abend doch verfügbar: Schulung in Walldorf bis 16:00 Uhr: 17:00 Uhr beim OA? Samstag kann ich leider nicht...
Philipp kann morgen auch nicht... na so wichtig ist es dann auch nicht. Dann morgen je nach Wetter an den See & oder HI...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yousef666 (22. Mai 2014)

@n Open-Air: Danke bin noch gut nach Hause gekommen, war wie immer eine spaßige Runde und das ausklingen lassen bei dir im Garten vom feinsten 
Bin die Tage in der Uni eingespannt, aber vielleicht geht sich ja am Wochenende wieder was zusammen!
Viele Grüße


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2014)

So: morgen 17:00 Uhr beim OA: komme aus Walldorf, kann je nach Verkehr später werden. OK: Wetter sehen wir dann morgen!


----------



## Perga (22. Mai 2014)

OK 17:00 schaff ich Freitags


----------



## open-air (22. Mai 2014)

Bis morgen.


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2014)

Cool: dann pack ich mal noch meinen Kram: blos nicht die Schuhe vergessen...


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2014)

Mal sehen wann es abtrocknet. Hab meinen Kram im Auto: bin aber hier nicht wirklich erreichbar: einfach auf der Firmenmail probieren:

Sonntag Beerfelden geht klar, außer wenn es regnet. OK: hier hat ja immer noch keiner Interesse: Werde mich wahrscheinlich mit Wawa treffen. Start im Moment gegen 10:00 Uhr: ankunft 11:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (23. Mai 2014)

Beerfelden? Bin erstmal raus, hab mir aus Winterberg ne Eckgelenk-Sprengung 2. Grades mitgebracht und darf Pause machen. Ging ja auch lange gut...


----------



## Perga (23. Mai 2014)

Dann mal gute Besserung! 
An was für einem Gelenk hat man sowas, bzw welches ist bei Dir betroffen und wie lange ist man da ausser Gefecht?


----------



## Perga (23. Mai 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Sonntag Beerfelden geht klar, außer wenn es regnet. OK: hier hat ja immer noch keiner Interesse



Intresse schon, doch der Sonntag ist schon verplant gewesen.
Das gibt heute ja wieder ne Schlammschlacht...mal sehen ob es überhaupt noch aufhört.


----------



## Airflyer (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wie siehts für morgen aus ?
Ich kann zwar noch nicht sicher zusagen, da ich am Mittwoch eine Schulterlandung hingelegt habe  
aber denke schon das ich wieder fahren kann.


----------



## Micro767 (23. Mai 2014)

Gute Besserung !

Morgen entscheide ich kurzfristig !


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (23. Mai 2014)

Beerfelden kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen am Sonntag. 

Lass uns Samstag nochmal quatschen.

Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2014)

Hi,

haben jetzt 10:00 Uhr als Trefpunkt in Beerfelden: Abfahrt als gegen 9:00 Uhr in Fehlheim.

Schauen wir mal ob es heute noch abtrocknet. Beerfelden wird dann wohl auch nicht ganz trocken sein, will jetzt aber mal hin.

@Joachim: gute Besserung!


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Intresse schon, doch der Sonntag ist schon verplant gewesen.
> Das gibt heute ja wieder ne Schlammschlacht...mal sehen ob es überhaupt noch aufhört.



Interesse am Sonntag zu fahren: aber nach der Tour ist vor der Tour. Wenn ich heile wieder komme und Spass hab eventuel am Donnerstag nochmal...


----------



## Perga (23. Mai 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie siehts für morgen aus ?
> Ich kann zwar noch nicht sicher zusagen, da ich am Mittwoch eine Schulterlandung hingelegt habe
> aber denke schon das ich wieder fahren kann.



für micht steht noch Samstag  11Uhr Kroneparkplatz - ich bin da, weichei


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2014)

N dann schauen wir mal, dass du heute nicht auf der Schulter landest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (23. Mai 2014)

na, wer das für ernst nimmt mit dem "Weichei"... das würde ich nicht zu jedem sagen, aber bei ihm kann man es ja (IMO), da es nicht zutrifft und somit als Ironie erkennbar.


----------



## open-air (23. Mai 2014)

yo!achim & Airflyer gute Besserung.

Sa. wenn es nicht regnet wird geradelt!
So. ist verplant,  Beerfelden muß dann später beackert werden.


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2014)

@Perga: hast ja hoffentlich meinen  gesehen. Nächste WOche sieht es ja nach mehr Regen aus: wird aber bestimmt  besser als gemeldet.

@Airflyer: hab dich fast vergessen: gute Besserung.


----------



## open-air (23. Mai 2014)

@Mr. Nice 

so kann man das Problem mit dem Baum auch lösen.  (am Ende)


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2014)

AUs meiner SIcht noch Start um 17:00 Uhr beim OA: Bin in 5 Minuten tel. erreichbar.


----------



## open-air (23. Mai 2014)

OK, bin auf dem Heimweg


----------



## Airflyer (23. Mai 2014)

Alles klar, training war einigermaßen schmerzfrei , wenn es dadurch nicht mehr schlimmer wird bin ich morgen um 11 am Kroneparkplatz.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2014)

Twixtor läßt grüßen. Wir müssen demnächst mal drehen...


----------



## Perga (24. Mai 2014)

Zur Planung...
Da es seit ca 3Uhr heute Nacht regnet , die Prognose bis 11Uhr nicht viel besser ist , werde ich, vorrausgesetzt es ist dann regenfrei, erst heute Nachmittag ein bissel fahren.
Denke so 13 oder 14 Uhr - mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (24. Mai 2014)

Ok, bei uns regnet es nicht mehr.
Mal sehen wie die Bedingungen so um 12 sind.


----------



## Perga (24. Mai 2014)

oder 12 - wäre ich auch bei...


----------



## open-air (24. Mai 2014)

Ok, hier regnet es z. Z. nicht, ist aber noch immer recht wolkig.
Sehn wir mal.


----------



## Perga (24. Mai 2014)

jo, für heute Nachmittag ist sogar Sonne gemeldet...


----------



## Airflyer (24. Mai 2014)

Ok dann um 12 ?

Oder 14 , dann kann ich noch Mittagessen


----------



## Perga (24. Mai 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Oder 14 , dann kann ich noch Mittagessen



Bevor du bergauf zusammenbrichst  ---> 14 Uhr bei open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2014)

Da haben wir ja alles richtig gemacht und der OA kann sein Rad noch fertig machen. Passt doch: meinte ich doch gestern... Ich geh mal ein Bierchen trinken: viel Spasssssss


----------



## Micro767 (24. Mai 2014)

LA regnet es auch fast ohne Unterbrechung seit heute Nacht.

Jetzt wird halt gewurschtelt und alles für morgen und den Urlaub gerichtet


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2014)

Wart Ihr unterwegs. Wetter wurde ja noch ganz gut.


----------



## Perga (25. Mai 2014)

yepp, Wetter wurde immer besser. Sind zwei mal rauf und die erste Abfahrt nach Alsbach sogar zu fünft gewesen.  Zwei Leut's aus DA (?), einer mit Hardtail sind mit runter .


----------



## SlayerLover (25. Mai 2014)

HOW TO BE A MOUNTAINBIKER 
Ich komme auf 16 der 26 Schritte...wie schauts mit Euch ?


----------



## Perga (26. Mai 2014)

bei mir kam 13 gleich nach 1 ...oder war's davor?


----------



## Tribal84 (26. Mai 2014)

Hi,
Jemand ne Idee welcher Laden hier in der Umgebung Laufräder zentrieren kann?

Gruß sven


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2014)

Off Topic aber TOP Preis: ich poste mal hier, ist ja kein Rad Zubehör Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 für 109 Euro:

http://www.t-mobile.de/shop/handy/0,,2963-_294598-2723-OV;HW-0,00.html

Habe mir mal eins auf Verdacht bestellt. Ist schon ein Hammer Preis...


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2014)

Off Topic aber TOP Preis: ich poste mal hier, ist ja kein Rad Zubehör Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 für 109 Euro:

http://www.t-mobile.de/shop/handy/0,,2963-_294598-2723-OV;HW-0,00.html

Habe mir mal eins auf Verdacht bestellt. Ist schon ein Hammer Preis...


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2014)

Off Topic aber TOP Preis: ich poste mal hier, ist ja kein Rad Zubehör Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 für 109 Euro:

http://www.t-mobile.de/shop/handy/0,,2963-_294598-2723-OV;HW-0,00.html

Habe mir mal eins auf Verdacht bestellt. Ist schon ein Hammer Preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2014)

Off Topic aber TOP Preis: ich poste mal hier, ist ja kein Rad Zubehör Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 für 109 Euro:

http://www.t-mobile.de/shop/handy/0,,2963-_294598-2723-OV;HW-0,00.html

Habe mir mal eins auf Verdacht bestellt. Ist schon ein Hammer Preis...

Beerfelden war schon ziemlich cool. War aber durch unseren weiblichen private Guide echt ein super Sonntag! I'll be back!


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2014)

Off Topic aber TOP Preis: ich poste mal hier, ist ja kein Rad Zubehör Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 für 109 Euro:

http://www.t-mobile.de/shop/handy/0,,2963-_294598-2723-OV;HW-0,00.html

Habe mir mal eins auf Verdacht bestellt. Ist schon ein Hammer Preis...

Beerfelden war schon ziemlich cool. War aber durch unseren weiblichen private Guide echt ein super Sonntag! I'll be back!


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2014)

Hups: hatte wohl doch gespeichert...


----------



## Perga (26. Mai 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Hammer Preis...


wow - 108 für das 8" inkl LTE modem...krass


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (26. Mai 2014)

Danke für den heißen Tipp!
War sowieso gerade auf der suche nach einem Tab
Ich hoffe du hast auch direkt zugeschlagen, habe so wie es ausschaut das letzte weggeschnappt.


Man o Meter, bin immer noch geflasht von dem geilen Sonntag in Beerfelden, was ein Königswetter, perfekte Streckenverhältnisse und optimal Guides am Start, sehr schwer zu toppen diese Rahmenbedingungen


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2014)

"Wir" wiederholen den Besuch auf jeden Fall. Auch wenn die Rahmenbedingungen das nächste mal schwer zu erreichen sind. Schauen wir mal. Wäre aber auch mal eine Ausfahrt für die Mädels 

Lac Blanc sind leider 3 Stunden und 270km fahrt,
Winterberg gut 2 Stunden und 200 km

Alles immer ne gute Anreise... 

Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit bin ich aber noch mal in Beerfelden! Versuche das vor dem Hessentag!


----------



## Micro767 (26. Mai 2014)

das Teil gibt's diese Woche am Do im Real für 99€


----------



## Perga (26. Mai 2014)

für 99,- ? das ist das 7" und ohne LTE. Ist auch noch Ok, keine Frage - aber nicht SUPER billig wie das 8" inkl LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem für 109


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2014)

Bin mal gespannt und hoffe es wird nicht storniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2014)

Ach ja: wie schaut es denn mit Mittwoch & oder Donnerstag aus? Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## rmfausi (26. Mai 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ach ja: wie schaut es denn mit Mittwoch & oder Donnerstag aus? Jemand eine Idee?



Ich fahre am Donnerstag eine zwei Hügel Tour in HD, Mitfahrer sind immer sehr willkommen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2014)

Urlaub


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2014)

Wie Urlaub, schon wieder?  Lermoos ist angesagt? Oder täusch ich mich.
@Rest: da müssen wir auch mindestens eine Ausfahrt machen. So ein misst: mein Nacken Halsbereich ist total verspannt. Kommt wohl noch von der Pinkelpartie: denke fast von der Anfahrt. Hätte ein Shirt mehr anziehen sollen. Holzsägen im Wind gestern war wieder contra produktiv...


----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2014)

ja Lermoss im Regen, die Vorschau ist mehr als Bescheiden  dafür ist das Hotel TOP


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2014)

Hey: dann lohnt sich das Hotel ja wenigstens... OK: ein schwacher trost... Irgendwie reizt mich Europa Festlandurlaub so gar nicht mehr. Rund um den Äquator ist es doch stabiler ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. Mai 2014)

Boah: Wetter wurde ja jetzt super: und ich darf trotz Kranksein arbeiten... Ich denke ne kleine Runde sollte morgen drinnen sein: da bin ich ja wieder Gesund! Kompromiss 10:30? Wir heut bei mir zum 100tsten mal nix mit dem roten Strich.


----------



## Airflyer (28. Mai 2014)

Wie siehts mit einer Runde am Freitag so 17.30 aus wenn das Wetter gut ist ?

Offtopic: ist heute abend jemand von euch beim maiway ?


----------



## Perga (28. Mai 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Boah: Wetter wurde ja jetzt super: und ich darf trotz Kranksein arbeiten... Ich denke ne kleine Runde sollte morgen drinnen sein: da bin ich ja wieder Gesund! Kompromiss 10:30? Wir heut bei mir zum 100tsten mal nix mit dem roten Strich.



Bei mir wird das morgen nix, oder nachmittags erst...
Wollte eigendlich auch eher Freitag fahren, da das Wetter auch nedd so toll gemeldet ist.



Airflyer schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit einer Runde am Freitag so 17.30 aus wenn das Wetter gut ist ?



gell du schaffst am Freitag? Hab frei und wollte deswegen Freitag schon früher los. 
so 10:30 ? Mal testen...


----------



## open-air (28. Mai 2014)

ok 10:30 /11:00 (Do. & Fr.)


----------



## Airflyer (28. Mai 2014)

Ja einer muss ja geld verdienen .
Ok ich nehme an bis 17 uhr fahrt ihr nicht


----------



## Perga (28. Mai 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Ja einer muss ja geld verdienen .


na, du wolltest doch mal für ALLES verantwortliche sein... 




Airflyer schrieb:


> Ok ich nehme an bis 17 uhr fahrt ihr nicht


nö - max mit dem Einrad vom Gartentisch bei OA zum Kühlschrank im Keller...


BTW: bis Freitag is noch lang hin - schauen wir mal !


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Mai 2014)

OK: 10:30 beim OA: TM und dann schauen wir mal weiter. Muss spätestens um 14:00 UHR wieder unten sein...
FR? Was ist das? Ist doch ein normaler Arbeitstag oder habt Ihr frei? 
Fr wenn gegen 16:30... Ich muss Urlaub sparen...

Sonntag Beerfelden?


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Mai 2014)

Neue Startzeit: 11:00 Uhr beim OA!


----------



## open-air (29. Mai 2014)

Es regnet


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Mai 2014)

Grrrrrr: maybe tomorow....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (29. Mai 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Ok ich nehme an bis 17 uhr fahrt ihr nicht



Vorschlag für Freitag, damit auch die Nachsitzer  ( Airflyer, LarsLipp ...) noch zum radeln kommen:

open-air , ich und wer noch bock hat,  fahren 14:30 zum Olyturm und wir treffen uns dann um ???? Uhr Hütte TM mit euch?


----------



## Airflyer (29. Mai 2014)

Guter Vorschlag aber ich kann erst um 16 uhr in Ludwigshafen losfahren. ? Wenn euch das dann nicht zu spät ist ?


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich check mal morgen wie es bei der Arbeit aussieht und wir machen einen TP am TM aus. Muss aber auch noch schauen, da wir für morgen und Samstag Besuch haben...


----------



## Airflyer (29. Mai 2014)

Treffen wir uns also auf jeden Fall auch wenn ich so spät bin? Ansonsten lass ich das Fahrrad Zuhause.


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Mai 2014)

@Airflyer: wann bist du in Auerbach?


----------



## Airflyer (29. Mai 2014)

Denke dass ich gut durchkomme also ca. 16.45


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Mai 2014)

OK, sollte passen. Außer ich komme morgen früher raus. Dann eben nicht. Schauen wir mal was die Arbeit morgen so bietet...


----------



## Airflyer (30. Mai 2014)

Bei mir wird es leider doch nichts, tut mir leid 

Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## open-air (30. Mai 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK, sollte passen. Außer ich komme morgen früher raus. Dann eben nicht. Schauen wir mal was die Arbeit morgen so bietet...


Und?
Wann kommst Du raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (30. Mai 2014)

Noch keine Entscheidung: wann fahrt Ihr los? Wer hat sein Handy dabei?


----------



## Perga (30. Mai 2014)

*g* da sind wir genau so weit wie du...da das Wetter zum Abend sonniger werden soll, wollten wir warten was du sagst, um dann den Treffpunkt zu vereinbaren. ..


----------



## open-air (30. Mai 2014)

QFirmen"Perga, post: 12030312, membbescheiden"]*g* da sind wir genau so weit wie du...da das Wetter zum Abend sonniger werden soll, wollten wir warten was du sagst, um dann den Treffpunkt zu vereinbaren. ..[/QUOTE]
 Firmen Handy ->AB, das Wetter ist bescheiden.... Sonne ??


----------



## Airflyer (30. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn ihr noch bei der Planung für die heutige Ausfahrt seid, wie siehts für morgen aus fährt da jemand um 11 oder 12 ?


----------



## Perga (30. Mai 2014)

11 oder 12 Morgen klingt gut - bin dabei!


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Mai 2014)

10 oder 11: bin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (30. Mai 2014)

OK
Treffpunkt machen wir später aus.
Denke LL und ich fahren 10:00 spätestens 11:00 los.


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Mai 2014)

10 Uhr wäre mir lieber... die anderen beiden könnten wir jas dann nach der zweiten Runde am Parkplatz Meli treffen!?


----------



## Airflyer (31. Mai 2014)

@Perga : 11 uhr bei OA ?


----------



## Perga (31. Mai 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> @Perga : 11 uhr bei OA ?


OK - 11 Uhr  OA (OA wird vermutlich schon unterwegs sein) - können uns dann mit dem Rest 11:30 Hütte TM oder Parkplatz Meli treffen.


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Mai 2014)

Bin jetzt erst wach und wir haben Besuch. 10:00 wird eventuell knapp.... Schauen wir mal was beim Metzger los ist...


----------



## yousef666 (31. Mai 2014)

bin das WE in der Heimat.viel Spaß und Grüße aus dem sonnigen bayernland!


----------



## open-air (31. Mai 2014)

dann machen wir 11:00, keine Hektik.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juni 2014)

Kleine Runde heute?


----------



## SlayerLover (1. Juni 2014)

11Uhr Kronepark? bin zurück vom Surfen...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juni 2014)

Heute doch nix. Habe morgen bis ca. 17:00 Uhr einen Termin und würde gerne ab ca. 17:30 ne Runde drehen. Wer mit dabei?

Ach ja: nächsten Samstag Beerfelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juni 2014)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> HOW TO BE A MOUNTAINBIKER
> Ich komme auf 16 der 26 Schritte...wie schauts mit Euch ?



Hahah, net schlecht. 13 geht auf jeden Fall... Muss es noch mal schauen und eine Liste abhaken...


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juni 2014)

OK: noch mal für heute. Start wohl gegen 17:30 beim OA.

Falls wer mitkommt am besten hier melden. Kann sein das es auch schon gegen 17:00 Uhr startet...

und nicht vergessen: *Samstag Beerfelden!*


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2014)

Moin Moin,

so wir sind zurück von der Zugspitze und scheeee war´s 
Blindsee Trail GOIL ! Seebensee viel leider dem Regentag zum Opfer 

Mein Hinterrad muss heute noch in die Werkstatt, da ich 2-3 lockere Speichen hatte, die ich selbst nur notdürftig nachgezogen habe.
Der 2.3 Baron vorne von Mr.Nice hat sich gut angestellt und bleibt vorerst mit Schlauch montiert.

Samstag steht bei uns die Generalprobe mit den Trecking Rädern an 60km 900hm mit vollem Gepäck


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juni 2014)

Der erste Tag geht immer: dann müsst Ihr am Sonntag noch ne kleine Runde drehen... Was ist wenn jemand Schlapp macht? Hast du dann einen E-Motor für denjenigen dabei  Zumindest werdet Ihr nicht frieren.

SO: Samstag wird wohl der kühlst Tag mit 28° --> 8:45 start nach Beerfelden, Rückkehr spätestens um 15:00 Uhr....


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juni 2014)

So geht nur spontan Morgens, Sa Abend soll ich in die Disco ... keine Ahnung ob ich dann So überhaupt ...

Wer schlapp macht bleibt zurück ! Ich hab eh schon die Schnauze voll da fast alles bei mir hängen bleibt ...
Nochmal mach ich sowas nicht ! Wenn dann lehne ich mich auch nur zurück und laß andere machen und fahre nur hinterher, mir fehlt nur noch das gejammer wenn wir mal falsch abbiegen oder der Tag jemandem zu anstrengend wird oder ich für schlechtes Wetter verantworlich gemacht werde ...

und wenn einer E-Bike fährt dann ich und meine Holde


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juni 2014)

[QUOTE="

und wenn einer E-Bike fährt dann ich und meine Holde [/QUOTE]

hahah: das solltet Ihr machen: wie: ihr habt keinen Motor: wie wollt Ihr die Strecke heute denn schaffen? 

Da hat ja jetzt einer mal für meine Einstellung Verständnis: eine Gruppe die was gemeinsam macht sollte einigermaßen homogen sein. Ich habe schon ca. 20 mal Hossegor geplant und gebucht:

Will einer mit surfen? Nein: und tschüß, dann gehe ich alleine....


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juni 2014)

Suche ein Auto... Mein Turbo will nicht mehr!


----------



## open-air (4. Juni 2014)

Wie?


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juni 2014)

Der Pfeift sich einen! Wer was hat: bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juni 2014)

Muss dann auch mal schauen wegen Samstag Beerfelden. Ich habe bis dahin wohl kein Auto. Muss auch eventuell eins kaufen gehen!


----------



## Airflyer (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir wird das eher nichts mit Beerfelden am Samstag, aber falls Ihr nicht fahrt wäre ich bei einer "Heimausfahrt" dabei ?


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juni 2014)

So: neues Auto ist geordert: kommt wohl am Mittwoch bzw. ich hole es ab: c Klasse 220D Automatik...1 Jahr 30tkm. Man wird ja nicht jünger...
Bin dann mal gespannt, wie ich mein Rad ins Auto bekomme, ohne es zu verkratzen....

Wird wohl eher ne 10:00 Uhr Runde geben...


----------



## open-air (5. Juni 2014)

Das Bike


LarsLipp schrieb:


> So: neues Auto ist geordert: kommt wohl am Mittwoch bzw. ich hole es ab: c Klasse 220D Automatik...1 Jahr 30tkm. Man wird ja nicht jünger...
> Bin dann mal gespannt, wie ich mein Rad ins Auto bekomme, ohne es zu verkratzen....
> 
> Wird wohl eher ne 10:00 Uhr Runde geben...


Das Bike will ich meinen.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juni 2014)

? oh sorry no understand...


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juni 2014)

? oh sorry no understand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (6. Juni 2014)

Werde morgen wohl mit Steve MTB-Tour Gras-Ellenbach abklappern. Scheint viel Waldstrecke zu sein und bei der Hitze....
Auch sind die Biergärten unterwegs wohl gut verteilt 
wer noch bock hat, gerne! Wollen  12:45 dort sein.


----------



## Airflyer (6. Juni 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wird wohl eher ne 10:00 Uhr Runde geben...



Ich würde mich dann später anschließen wenn es passt, bis ich mich morgen durch Bensheim durch bin.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juni 2014)

Wenn du willst können wir uns in Fehlheim treffen? Dann musst du nicht durch Bensheim!


----------



## Airflyer (6. Juni 2014)

Wann würden wir uns dann treffen ?


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juni 2014)

Denke so um 9:45 losfahren!


----------



## Airflyer (6. Juni 2014)

Ok wenn ich es schaffe melde ich mich bis ca 9 über whats app bei dir wegen einem Treffpunkt ok ?


----------



## open-air (6. Juni 2014)

Kannst auch 5er bis Zwingenberg fahren und dich bei mir hinstellen.
LL kommt ja nicht mit dem Auto....

Oder falls Du später bist


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juni 2014)

Was ist What's up? Meintest du bei mir? Finde das witzig wer hier alles meint ich würde What's up nutzen ...

Du hast ja meine Telefonnummer??? Ist doch ein Telefon!


----------



## Airflyer (6. Juni 2014)

Ja, hab ich schon mal gehört mit dem Telefon


----------



## Perga (6. Juni 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich schon mal gehört mit dem Telefon


*g*

Ja, die Entwicklungsgeschichte ist seltsam.

Man hatte damals schon ein Fass aufgemacht, als das mit dem Telegraf per Morsezeichen funktionierte. 

Als dann die erste Sprachnachricht über den Äther kam, ist die ganze Welt ausgeflippt.
Heute flippt sie aus wenn man wieder Buchstaben eingibt (Börse).
K.A. ob das jetzt Evolution ist oder das Gegenteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juni 2014)

OK: mal aus meiner Sicht 

Text Nachrichten: hm: ich bekomme keine direkte Rückmeldung. Wobei die modernen Geräte ja glaub ich zeigen, ob es gesehen oder gelesen wurden. Wohl aber nicht, sonst hätte man das ja gesehen....
Heute wieder ein Anruf: hey ich hab dir doch ne SMS mit unserem Skype account gesendet. OK, der kennt nicht mein Handy... Ich sehe nicht, wenn es neue Nachrichten gibt. War immer noch ne alte von 4 Wochen markiert.
Ich komme mit der modernen Technik nicht so klar. Mein What's Up habe ich zwar mit meiner aktuellen Nummer registriert, aber auf meinem privaten Handy, das ich nicht nutze...

Wenn es um Reaktion in unter einem Tag geht, ruft mich besser an... Aber unter der Woche nicht vor 8 und am Wochenende nicht vor 6:30 

Sei es drum: morgen radeln. Wenn es bei mir nicht klappt, dann treffen wir uns am TM!

und der Hammer: OA wird nach dem Hessentag mal ordentlich Lizenzgebühren bekommen: auch hier ist er zu finden: http://ggew-magic-lake.de/GGEW_Magic_Lake/Wasserarena


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juni 2014)

Nächster Versuch: Samstag Beerfelden!


----------



## open-air (10. Juni 2014)

klar!
Ist die alte Herren Transportvorrichtung für den MX5 bis dahin fertig?
Wobei ein Benz tut's auch


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juni 2014)

Cool. kaufst du dir auch einen Benz?  Was für ein Bj ist denn dein MX5?

Da schau her:

http://www.mazda-forum.info/attachm...transport-auf-gepaecktraeger-mx5-img_3486.jpg


----------



## Perga (10. Juni 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> klar!



ui - da ist wohl der Dämpfer eingetroffen...


----------



## open-air (10. Juni 2014)

und repariert  ,  auch der vom Canyon geht wieder


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juni 2014)

... und Jörg: fit für den Samstag????


----------



## Perga (10. Juni 2014)

nedd wirklich, Kapsel an der Hand schmerzt noch, Bergab, bzw steil im Hang, ist eher mühsam. Hatte es mit dem CC-MTB >zweimal am Meli getestet...nervt noch bissel. schauen wir mal...
wenn sonst keiner mitfährt, denke ich eh nicht, da ihr vermutlich wieder um 14Uhr heim wollt.
Wegen 2 oder 3 Stunden fahr ich nedd 1 Stunde (einfach) nach Beerfelden, da sitz ich ja mehr im Auto wie an der Luft.


----------



## open-air (10. Juni 2014)

ach ja ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (10. Juni 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> ach ja ....



tzja: trotz Kapsel und 35 Grad am Sonntag:






Und du? lass mich raten: zu heiß...


----------



## open-air (10. Juni 2014)

Ha, hätteste was gesagt....
Ich habe um's Haus gebudelt, damit Du da heut nicht reinfällt. 
Hättest aber auch gerne helfen können. ach ja


----------



## Perga (10. Juni 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Ha, hätteste was gesagt....


um ehrlich zu sein: ich war mir nicht sicher ob es nicht doch zu warm ist, aber im Wald ging's dann.
Waren auch Leute oben, doch keiner hat in der Sonne gesessen.
Und --> es war das leichte Rad...ob dir das Spaß gemacht hätte....hmm


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juni 2014)

Wenn es nicht so warm ist, wollen wir schon mehr als 2 -3 Stunden hin. HM: bis du kommst kann es schon wieder anders aussehen!

Oder doch am Sonntag, aber da ist die Gefahr zu groß nicht fahren zu können... HM: Wenn es aber Freitag Abend warm ist, dann eher da auf den Hessentag?????


----------



## Perga (11. Juni 2014)

auf die schnelle -> kleine Meli Runde:  treff heute 19:30  Krone Parkplatz Auerbach.
bis jetzt sind's schon mal 3 : SlayerLover + Kumpel + me


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juni 2014)

Ist das der Kumpel mit den Sandalen? Ich bin eh raus: hole mein Auto und dann an den See...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juni 2014)

OK: morgen wer Bock hat:

http://www.wakeboarding-mannheim.de/preise.html Wakeboarder Only: nicht für Anfänger. Wer Snowboarden kann hat ne gute Chance... Wasser bei 24,5° ab 19:00 Uhr -- 21:00 Uhr.

Philipp ist mit am Start!

Je nach Wetter eher am Sonntag nach Beerfelden. Wird ja wieder eiskalt und ich muss nicht an den See


----------



## Airflyer (12. Juni 2014)

Hat noch jemand Dichtmilch um auf Tubeless umzurüsten, die ich benutzen kann ?
Oder soll ich neue mitbestellen ?


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2014)

Nein Danke !
Ich hab noch ne 1/2 Flasche die müsste vorerst reichen


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich habe auch noch!


----------



## Airflyer (12. Juni 2014)

Im moment sieht es am Samstag nach Regen aus, wäre jemand am Sonntag bei ein paar Runden dabei ?


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juni 2014)

Schauen wir mal: wenn es am Samstag nicht eskaliert, dann halt Beerfelden. Samstag dann halt local Runden... Wenn es doch nix wird mit Beerfelden, dann auch am Sonntag. Fahren will ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juni 2014)

Schauen wir mal: wenn es am Samstag nicht eskaliert, dann halt Beerfelden. Samstag dann halt local Runden... Wenn es doch nix wird mit Beerfelden, dann auch am Sonntag. Fahren will ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Juni 2014)

Wakeboarden wäre auch was für Beginner gewesen: nix los.

Im Moment sieht es mit dem Wetter ja gut für morgen und Sonntag aus: von daher wäre ich offen wann es nach Beerfelden geht!
@OA: wri telefonieren. Habe noch nicht probegepackt. Aber in Decke mit Zurrgurt sollte bestimmt passen ?????


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Juni 2014)

Samstag geht es nach Beerfelden. Wetter bleibt ja trocken und der Sonntag ist wärmer... Dann steht einem lustigen Samstag Abend auch nix im Weg. Und eventuell auch ne Runde am Sonntag nicht! 
@OA: wieder mal keinen Empfang?


----------



## Airflyer (13. Juni 2014)

Samstag bin ich raus, aber Sonntag will ich auf jedenfall fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (13. Juni 2014)

Ää, doch ist eon Samsung
Sa. geht klar.
So. denke och auch.


----------



## Airflyer (14. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr für morgen was ausgemacht ?


----------



## Perga (14. Juni 2014)

bis jetzt nicht. 
wäre dabei 11 oder 12 Uhr?


----------



## Airflyer (14. Juni 2014)

Ok 11 am krone Parkplatz


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juni 2014)

Ja oder früher beim OA. Mal schauen: wir checken das mal ab, dann 11:30 am TM! Morgen ist ja wieder See Wetter...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2014)

HM:heute hätten wir auch früher starten können...  Guten Morgen ihr Schlafmützen...


----------



## Airflyer (15. Juni 2014)

Guten morgen bin auch schon wach warum auch immer , können auch um 10 starten wenn Perga das schafft .


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2014)

Wir starten um 10:00, kommst du nach Bensheim? Denke ja: ich komme mit dem Rad.
@Perga: TM oder Meli Parkplatz?


----------



## Perga (15. Juni 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Guten morgen bin auch schon wach warum auch immer , können auch um 10 starten wenn Perga das schafft .


10:30 schaff ich heute. Wecker hat ja heute leider schon um 7:30 geklingelt  musste jemand an den Bhf fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (15. Juni 2014)

Können auch 10:30 meli Parkplatz machen, is mir auch recht.


----------



## Airflyer (15. Juni 2014)

Ok, Abfahrt für alle um 10.30 Uhr bei OA


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2014)

10:30 Meli hätte ja eher nicht geklappt, wenn dann TM...  Bis gleich beim OA: Soll ich noch ein paar Hallo Wach mitbringen?

http://de-img2.ciao.com/ide/images/products/normal/137/product-1433137.jpg


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2014)

Wenn die Vorhersage so bleibt dann eventuell am nächsten Sonntag noch mal Beerfelden. Ich will wenn am kältesten Tag hin! Mal sehen, wie es sich entwickelt.

Morgen die Deutschen beim Erik im Paraplui schauen?


----------



## open-air (15. Juni 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wenn die Vorhersage so bleibt dann eventuell am nächsten Sonntag noch mal Beerfelden. Ich will wenn am kältesten Tag hin! Mal sehen, wie es sich entwickelt.
> 
> Morgen die Deutschen beim Erik im Paraplui schauen?


, wann ?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2014)

...und Donnerstag ist wohl Testtag in St Leon mit 20 Euro und kostenlosen Material. Schauen wir mal: wäre auch mal eine Gelegenheit für die Anfänger... Wird eventuell voll, aber bei 20 Euro dann OK...  Sa / So dann nach Beerfelden  Freitag bei der Arbeit erholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (15. Juni 2014)

Testtag in St Leon ?!


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2014)

Ja! Steht wohl nur auf FB. Oder doch am Freitag nach der Arbeit ab 14 Uhr...  Ach so: Wasser Ski St Leon... Sind hier ja auch "nur" Biker unterwegs...


----------



## Evilposse (16. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute!

@Mr. Nice 
Es gibt momentan hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fuchstrail.695314/  eine kleine Diskussion über den Fuchstrail bzw. eine erweiterte, legale Strecke an sich. Gab es da nicht mal Gespräche mit der Stadt oder den zuständigen Behörden? Weißt Du da etwas näheres?

MfG


----------



## open-air (17. Juni 2014)

Ich bin für Do. raus 
Oder bis 8:30 wieder zurück


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juni 2014)

OK, passt doch: wenn wir um 6:00 Uhr losfahren... Ich packe dann schon am Vorabend... Was schaffst du denn?


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juni 2014)

Hi,

eventuell fahre ich mal nach Mörfelden...Mal sehen was das Wetter macht....


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Juni 2014)

Wann würdest du fahren wollen? Da der Kurs morgen ausfällt und Lara nachmittags mit Oma unterwegs is, hätte ich Zeit

Hättest du dann in deinem alten Herrenauto noch einen Platz frei?

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juni 2014)

Sieht ja doch ganz gut aus mit dem Wetter... Eventuell kann man auf dem Rückweg auch noch am Frankenstein einmal hoch. Lass uns morgen früh mal telefonieren. Denke eher früh und Nachmittag dann noch See. So lange muss man da ja nicht hin. Dein Rad musst du dann aber gut in ne Decke wickeln. Deine Kiste für junge dynamische Männer wäre einfacher...  Im Moment heul ich noch ein wenig rum beim einladen. Kriegen wir aber irgendwie hin...

HM: eigentlich hätte man auch nach Beerfelden fahren können... Samstag ist ja doch gutes Wetter....


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Juni 2014)

Dann geh mal testen und Berichte ob's sich lohnt

Geht ansonsten jemand von euch heute Nachmittag ne Runde fahren?  Ab ca. 15.00 Uhr hätte ich Zeit. ...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juni 2014)

Wernetanne hat leider entweder kleine Tables oder eher Dirt-mäßige Sprünge. Ein kleines Shore Element. Tm & Fuchstrail sind im Moment netter!

Wie schaut es mit Samstag Beerfelden aus? Morgen fahrt ihr ja bestimmt früh? Oder erst nach der Arbeit? so ab 17:00 Uhr? / 17:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Juni 2014)

@LarsLipp
Ah. okay! Sehr schade, aber gut zu wissen 

Wer hat den nun morgen alles in Auge gefasst nach Beerfelden zu fahren?? Da wir Besuch bekommen, müsste ich bis spätestens 15.00 Uhr wieder zurück sein.

@Perga 
Teilen wir uns eine Tageskarte?? Bis du aufgestanden bist muss ich schon wieder heim.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## sarnold (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jungs ich bin Simon, 14 Jahre alt fahr  heute mit nen paar Freunden,
 ist heute jemand oben am Toten Mann? Wir werden da ein bisschen rumcruisen und auch beim Fuchstrail vorbeischauen wenn einer Bock hat wir sind zu 4. einfach vorbeischauen  (Trails an der Hütte)
Wäre cool wenn man ein paar von euch treffen würde


----------



## open-air (20. Juni 2014)

sarnold schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn man ein paar von euch treffen würde



Hi Simon,

das habt Ihr schon. Wir sind die teils "älteren Herren" mit der Protektoren-Verkleidung. 

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> das habt Ihr schon. Wir sind die teils "älteren Herren" mit der Protektoren-Verkleidung.
> 
> ...



Der war gut: noch keine Antwort wegen morgen?


----------



## open-air (20. Juni 2014)

Ääää, ja wenn's Wetter passt.
Du fährst?

Und heute?
Sonne soll ja doch noch kommen.
17:00?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2014)

Hm, jetzt haben wir Besuch heute Abend und ich habe nur mein Rad eingepackt. 

Ich werde morgen wohl fahren. Aber wollte mir eventuell noch ein Rad in Eberbach anschauen. Hast du schon mit Chris gesprochen?


----------



## open-air (21. Juni 2014)

War mal wieder richtig super heute und das Wetter erst, "wir sind der Meinung, das war spitze" 

Trotz des doppelten Saltos und das noch vor einer Linse. 

Keine Ahnung was ich da manchmal treibe, werde wohl dement.
Brauche immer mal eins drauf um wieder zu verstehen wo meine Position auf dem Bike zu sein hat. 

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juni 2014)

Je oller je doller: so lange nix ernstes passiert ist doch alles im Rahmen. Wie Waldemar immer sagte: wenn mir nix mehr weg tut, bin ich tot. Der hat immer noch Raley's mit über 50 mit genügend Wodka gemacht...

Morgen eher nix, eventuell mal die Woche ne local Runde...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Juni 2014)

Vor der Linse? Wo ist das Beweisbild?

@Perga 
Wo warst du? Die Freeride Sprungtechnik zu Hause im trockenen geübt?

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2014)

schon mal die Ankündigung: wir bleiben oft bis nach 14:00 Uhr! Eventuell schaffen wir auch mal noch nen anderen Park...


----------



## Perga (22. Juni 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wo warst du? Die Freeride Sprungtechnik zu Hause im trockenen geübt?



Yepp, Bella war schließlich 4 Tage auf Reisen…

Als wir dann um kurz vor 10 aufgestanden sind, gefrühstückt und ich meinen Kram gepackt hatte, war es dann 11:15. Wollte grade den Dachträger darauf machen – da dachte ich mir: jetzt bei schönstem Wetter noch eine Stunde im Auto und dann mit der Rüstung den Berg runter, hoch, runter…

…und schwupps, saß ich auch dem CC-Rad. Ausgedehnte Runde durch den Odenwald gemacht, bei geilem Wetter.



Irgendwann klappt es sicher mit Beerfelde….


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2014)

Hi,

dann fahren wir halt mal nach Winterberg oder Lac Blanc: dann lohnt sich für dich die Anfahrt am Tag vorher. Geiles Wetter: bei uns war es nur optimal für den Parkeinsatz!  Aber wenn man so lange schläft, packt man auch eher am Vorabend... Schauen wir mal ob du es tatsächlich noch schaffst... Ich drück dir mal die Daumen...

Wo bleibt denn heute die Sonne: Saukalt... Wenn ich am Mittwoch nix anderes vorhabe, wollte ich eventuell mal in Schriesheim mitfahren... Da kann mir aber die Arbeit noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen...


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2014)

OK: Mittwoch wird nix: wie schaut es denn am Dienstag mit ner Feierabend-Runde aus?


----------



## open-air (23. Juni 2014)

Di. ist OK.
Wir fahren ja nicht morgens, da sollte dann J E D E R wach sein.

Gruß
oen-air


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juni 2014)

OK: Startzeit 17:00 Uhr? Oder 17:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juni 2014)

Wenn würde ich mich eher an die 2. oder 3. Runde dran hängen.... bin bis 17.30 Uhr im Büro.


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juni 2014)

Kein Thema: wir sind ja nicht so. Denke TM und danach Meli, was auch sonst...


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juni 2014)

Alles gepackt und neue Beläge drauf: die SLX schluckt die echt weg: wenn jemand bei Hibike bestellt bitte Bescheid geben...


----------



## Micro767 (24. Juni 2014)

ich will in den nächsten 2 Wochen noch ne Hose bei Hibike bestellen ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Juni 2014)

Oder einfach weniger Bremsen 

@Perga
Gute Besserung!! Da wärst du besser mal am Samstag mitgekommen !!

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juni 2014)

Das mit dem weniger Bremsen könnte ich mal versuchen, oder ich leih mir eine Bremse von dir...  Dann brauche ich aber bessere Protektoren...  Wie schaut es heute aus?


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Juni 2014)

Wie´s heute ausschaut?? 22 ° C und Sonnig....


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juni 2014)

OK, es ist kalt und wir können radeln... Wobei Perga uns auch shutteln könnt!


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Juni 2014)

Keine schlechte Idee!!  Nehmen wir dann deine Kiste für, oder 

@Perga 
Wie schaut´s damit aus?? Geht das auch mit einer Hand??


----------



## Perga (24. Juni 2014)

hmm, wo soll ich mit den ganzen Bilder hin, die man mir laufend zuschickt :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juni 2014)

Hm. ne gute Idee: mein Rad bekomme ich ja ins Auto. OA und du ihr seid ja eh fit... Perga hat doch einen Dachträger...


----------



## open-air (24. Juni 2014)

Hääää nix verstehen


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juni 2014)

17:45 beim OA heute: Samstag gegen 11:20


----------



## open-air (24. Juni 2014)

Sa. 11:20 ????. Ach so Perga ist indisponiert.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juni 2014)

Kaum ist Perga nicht mit am Start gibt es späte Runden...


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Juni 2014)

Ja, wobei wir wären ihm mit seinem Rocket Ron sowieso zu langsam gewesen.-...  also bergauf


----------



## Micro767 (25. Juni 2014)

Dafür dürft Ihr mal wieder auf mich warten


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2014)

Gibt es für morgen einen Ort in der Nähe an dem es nicht regnen wird???


----------



## rmfausi (27. Juni 2014)

Schlaf- oder Wohnzimmer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2014)

OK, wenn deins groß genug ist können wir aus dem Bett ja ein paar nette Shore's bauen... Oder ein Foam Pit mit den Matratzen...

Ab wann sollen wir da sein... ? Mal sehen ob es am nächsten Mittwoch klappt...


----------



## rmfausi (27. Juni 2014)

Normalerweise fahre ich 16.30Uhr am Fass los. Es ist ja noch lange hell, dann vielleicht auch 17.00 Uhr. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## open-air (27. Juni 2014)

Also vor 11:00 soll's .nicht regnen.
äm, duck und weg.


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2014)

Fernsehprogramm war langweilig.... Hab mal dem OA seine Hütte bearbeitet...







Mal sehen wie morgen das Wetter wird. Bei Regen hab ich eher keinen Bock...


----------



## open-air (27. Juni 2014)

scheeee!
Bei Regen renoviere ich lieber meine Garage.


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2014)

nee wir fahren in der Garage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (27. Juni 2014)

OK, könnte Hilfe gebrauchen.


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2014)

FAHREN....


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2014)

Noch sieht es gut aus...


----------



## BJ80 (28. Juni 2014)

Moin,
habt ihr für heute was geplant? Wann solls los gehen?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2014)

Denke es geht so um 10:30 los. Schick dir mal meine MobilNr. als PN... Startpunkt OA!


----------



## BJ80 (28. Juni 2014)

10:30 OA schaff ich wohl nicht mehr. 
@LL: meld mich bei dir wenn ich in Bensheim bin und treff euch dann hoffentlich am TM. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2014)

Wird wohl eher 11:00 Uhr...


----------



## BJ80 (28. Juni 2014)

Könnte passen


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Navares (28. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen,

hab eure Runde hier jetzt mal bissel verfolgt. Ich bin jetzt wieder zurück an der Bergstraße und auf der Suche nach netten Leuten zum fahren wo man sich mal anschliessen kann. Meine Frage wäre jetzt in welche Richtung eure MTB Interessen gehen? Enduro, CC oder mehr Touren?
Und ob man sich mal anschliessen kann bei euch?

Gruß David


----------



## Navares (28. Juni 2014)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yousef666 (28. Juni 2014)

bin die letzte Zeit und noch bis Ende Juli voll im Klausurmodus. Will aber schaun dass sich dazwischen doch wieder ein Ründchen ausgeht! Schönes WE!


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2014)

Sorry Leute, sche... Wetter, sche... Migräne 

Wir sehen uns heute Abend


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Juni 2014)

Hier ist eigentlich fast alles vertreten. ... wobei der überwiegende Teil primär bergab bevorzugt

@yousef666 
Dann mal viel Erfolg u. melde dich wenn's zeitlich passt. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## yousef666 (28. Juni 2014)

Danke 
Bis dann!


----------



## Navares (28. Juni 2014)

Primär bergab hört sich gut an, würde was dagegen sprechen sich mal bei euch anzuschliessen?

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2014)

War ja mal ne SUPER RUNDE heute: sehr entspannen und sicher kein Muskelkater. Schön geschwätzt und geschraubt. PN ging an die Betroffenen.
Montag wohl eher keine Runde: Deutschland spielt ja: OK, erst ab 22.00 Uhr, aber das Spiel davor wird wohl auch geschaut...

Dienstag sieht aber gut aus und noch kein Seewetter: Denke da sollten wir ne Runde fahren...Na vielleicht wird es ja morgen auch noch was am Nachmittag...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2014)

Hi Navares: willkommen hier. Wir fahren recht gerne Bergab! Wenn du gut den Melibokus hoch und runter kommst passt es bestimmt. Einfach mal anschließen.
@Yeseff: dann drücken wir mal die Daumen.

Denke am Dienstag so ab 17:00 - 17:30 ne Runde aus Auerbach! TP OA oder falls neue dabei sind Krone Park!


----------



## Navares (29. Juni 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi Navares: willkommen hier. Wir fahren recht gerne Bergab! Wenn du gut den Melibokus hoch und runter kommst passt es bestimmt. Einfach mal anschließen.
> @Yeseff: dann drücken wir mal die Daumen.
> 
> Denke am Dienstag so ab 17:00 - 17:30 ne Runde aus Auerbach! TP OA oder falls neue dabei sind Krone Park!



Ja ich würd mal gern schauen ob es passt und ne Runde mit drehen, bräuchte nur einen passenden Einstieg da ich von Seeheim komme...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2014)

Genaue Startzeit wird es sicherlich erst am Dienstag geben. Denke zwischen 17:00 / 18:00 Uhr. Wir können und dann Auerbach Kronepark / Bachgasse Treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2014)

OK: geht um 17:00 Uhr beim OA los. Fährt noch wer mit der nicht weiß wo er hin soll? Bitte melden!


----------



## Navares (1. Juli 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK: geht um 17:00 Uhr beim OA los. Fährt noch wer mit der nicht weiß wo er hin soll? Bitte melden!



Also ich würde vorbei schauen, wenn mir jemand einen Einstieg von Sseheim aus nennt bzw. Einen Treffpunkt wo ich hin kommen kann?

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2014)

Hi,

dann sei doch einfach ub 17:00 Uhr an der Eisdiele in der Bachgasse in Auerbach: das ist die Straße, die nach Hochstädten führt. Wir kommen dann eine Minute später vorbei...

Bis gleich... Wir fahren mit FF...


----------



## Navares (1. Juli 2014)

Versuchs zu packen bin noch unterwegs von der Arbeit


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2014)

OK: eventuell am Mittwoch ne kleine Runde? 

Was macht die Hand?


----------



## Navares (2. Juli 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK: eventuell am Mittwoch ne kleine Runde?
> 
> Was macht die Hand?


 
Moin, soweit alles gut wurde genäht hab 3 Stunden im Krankenhaus gehockt! Denke nächste Woche ist die Naht so stabil das ich wieder einsteige, die Premiere ging ja bös daneben! War eure Tour wenigstens noch erfolgreich?

Gruß David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2014)

Hi, na dann noch gute Besserung: was die immer in den KKH's machen: 3 Stunden für 2 (?) Stiche... Na wir sind auch nur noch einmal hoch und runter. Aber schön bewegt draußen...

Dann bis in der nächsten Woche. Genäht reicht das bestimmt auch schon am Samstag: dann mit Handschuhen.

@ALL: Wie schaut es heute aus?


----------



## Navares (2. Juli 2014)

Ja 3 Stiche, ich sag ja wenn man was größeres an Verletzungen hat ist man aufgeschmissen hier in Deutschland.

Wenns klappt bin ich Samstag schon dabei mal schauen wie das verheilt jetzt die nächsten 2 Tage!


----------



## open-air (2. Juli 2014)

@*Navares*, gute Besserung.

Heute? Kann ich erst am Nachmittag sagen. Wir wollten die Steine holen.


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2014)

Das nächste mal haken wir die Hand ab, dann kommst du gleich dran... Ich hatte beim letzten KKH Besuch 3 Personen vor mir und es hat 3 Stunden gedauert... OA: Pack dir doch mal Nadel und Faden in deinen Verbandpack...

Wir schauen mal: wenn es warm wird, fahre ich auch eher nicht...


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juli 2014)

Bin heute in Hockenheim auf dem BASF Firmen Cup ...


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2014)

HM: wäre heute auch ne Idee gewesen. Ne schöne Runde inlinern und laufen. Schauen wir mal heute Mittag was das Wetter macht: eventuell reicht es ja für den SEE


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juli 2014)

Es ist es morgen Seewetter  Von daher wäre ich heute bei ner schnellen Runde dabei.

Treffpunkt: 17.30 Uhr bei OA.

@Navares 
Was hast du gemacht`?? Gute Besserung!

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2014)

EH: keine schnelle Runde, nur ne kleine...


----------



## Navares (2. Juli 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Es ist es morgen Seewetter  Von daher wäre ich heute bei ner schnellen Runde dabei.
> 
> Treffpunkt: 17.30 Uhr bei OA.
> 
> ...


 
Erstemal ne Runde mit den anderen gedreht und am Northshore Element überm Fürstenlager oben in die Bäume gelegt und dabei an nem Ast die Hand aufgeschnitten, naja passiert weiter gehts! Denk nächste Woche geht das wieder.

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2014)

Ich geh wohl eher an den See: ich muss mal wieder die Sonne sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juli 2014)

Wohl eher?? Okay, dann mähe ich mal den Rasen und geh evtl. noch ne RR fahren....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2014)

See war super: solltest du auch mal machen: habe dann hinterher den Rasen gemäht: aber schön lang, dann kann ich in 2 Tagen wieder mähen... Mähhhhhhhh

Samstag dann wieder ne Runde: 10:00 Uhr oder früher??? HM Regen am Samstag?


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juli 2014)

10 ist mir wie immer zu früh


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2014)

Dann treffen wir uns am TM oder Meli Parkplatz, keine Problem. Eventuell kommt ja noch jemand später...
Ich will gegen 14:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause und wie immer an den See.... Wenn es nicht regnet.....


----------



## Airflyer (3. Juli 2014)

Samstag um 11 wäre ich dabei


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juli 2014)

Ich nicht da ne Ausfahrt für´n Pfitzenmeier auf dem Programm steht.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2014)

Aber erst ab 14:00 Uhr: passt doch!

Dann gibt es eventuell 2 Runden. Sollen wir uns am TM oder am Meli Parkplatz treffen? Falls OA auch schon um 10:00 los will...


----------



## Navares (3. Juli 2014)

Also wenn die Hand hält würd ich auch ne Runde drehen, diesmal ohne Crash hoffentlich!

Gruß David


----------



## open-air (3. Juli 2014)

10:00, Ich habe Material und muß Häusle und drum rum bauen.
Treffen wir uns zwischendrin am Meli P 11:30 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (3. Juli 2014)

Hi Airfleyer,

11:00 oder 11:30 bei OA ?


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2014)

11:30 am Meliparkplatz. Oder 10 beim OA...  Dann trefft Uhr euch so um 11:00 Uhr...


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juli 2014)

Wollte Perga nicht shutteln? Dann reicht auch 11.20 Uhr...


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2014)

Gute Idee. eventuell will aber jemand vorbei kommen und das Stinky abholen.... HM: mal sehen was das Wetter macht...


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juli 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> 10:00, Ich habe Material und muß Häusle und drum rum bauen.
> Treffen wir uns zwischendrin am Meli P 11:30 ?


 
Ich hab das so verstanden das OA selbst erst um 11:30 am Meli Parkplatz sein wird !?
Von daher 11 Uhr bei Ihm oder ?


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2014)

Nein: ich fahre mit dem OA um 10:00 Uhr los. Wir starten mit dem TM. Dann trefft ihr euch wie wo und wann auch immer.
Um 11:30 treffen sich alle am Melibokus Parkplatz. Alternativ auch gerne am TM. Ich muss mal schauen, wie lange ich Zeit habe: eventuell verlässt mich morgen mein Stinky...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (4. Juli 2014)

Dann treffen wir uns um 11 am Parkhotel


----------



## Airflyer (5. Juli 2014)

Sorry,  aber ich bin leider raus für morgen. 
Fährt jemand am Sonntag ?


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juli 2014)

OK: dann TP 1: 10:00 Uhr OA
TP2: 11 Uhr Parkhotel , das ist gegenüber der Bachgass
TP 3: Meliparkplatz 11:30 (Mr Nice?  )


----------



## Airflyer (5. Juli 2014)

Werde morgen so gegen 11 starten falls jemand mit will.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juli 2014)

Wo? Mal sehen was das Wetter macht... 11 ist schon spät. Oder ich geh in HI und komme nach...


----------



## open-air (5. Juli 2014)

Wenn's Wetter passt würde ich auch noch eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Navares (5. Juli 2014)

Wäre auch am Start wenns Wetter hält....


----------



## Airflyer (6. Juli 2014)

Ok um 11 bei oa ?


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juli 2014)

Sieht eher Mau aus, je nach Wetterdienst... So Stinky ist weg...


----------



## Navares (6. Juli 2014)

Moin, wie schaut es denn aus Heute? Wetter sieht ja noch sehr vielversprechend aus!

Gruß David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (10. Juli 2014)

Tag, jemand lust auf ne spontane schnelle Runde Heute gegen 17/17:30? Treffpunkt wäre ich flexibel!

Gruß David


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juli 2014)

Bin raus bis einschlieslich Sonntag


----------



## open-air (10. Juli 2014)

Sorry schaffe ich heute nicht.

Hab gerade aus dem Fenster gesehen und was ist das ? Blauer Himmel und Sonne !!!

Aber viel Spaß.

Gruß

open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2014)

Hi,

denke ich auch nicht. Eventuell schaue ich mir heute noch ein Rad an: Falls ich es kaufe würd ich gerne nen halben Tag Beerfelden fahren.

Ansonsten morgen 10:00 Uhr...

Gruß

JA: die Sonne lacht und ich geh heute noch ne Runde paddeln!


----------



## Airflyer (11. Juli 2014)

fährt auch morgen jemand ab 11 oder so ?


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2014)

Habe mal nach nem Termin angefragt: jemand auch kurzfristig mit dabei in Beerfelden?


----------



## Navares (11. Juli 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Habe mal nach nem Termin angefragt: jemand auch kurzfristig mit dabei in Beerfelden?



Was verstehst du unter kurzfristig? Jetzt am Wochenende? Nächste Woche könnte ich eventuell.

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2014)

Morgen.... Nächste Woche eventuell auch...


----------



## Navares (11. Juli 2014)

Nächste Woche wäre ich dabei, dieses geht bei mir nicht habe leider Bereitschaft. Für ne normale Runde bin ich aber zu haben...

Gruß David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (11. Juli 2014)

OK, 10:00 bei mir.
Zweiter Treffpunkt 11:30 Meli P.


----------



## Navares (11. Juli 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> OK, 10:00 bei mir.
> Zweiter Treffpunkt 11:30 Meli P.



Passt bin 10 Uhr bei dir! Bis dann..

Gruß David


----------



## BJ80 (11. Juli 2014)

Sehr gut! Bin auch dabei!
Bis morgen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2014)

Und für die Äppler Crew: 11:30 am Meli Parkplatz? Gebt mal Bescheid ob Ihr kommt. Dann warten wir auch...


----------



## Airflyer (12. Juli 2014)

Ich bin dabei wenn nicht um 10 bei oa dann am meli p.


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juli 2014)

Da sind wir mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juli 2014)

Super Runde heute. Wetter wird jetzt auch noch fürs Straßenfest. Dann wird das Wochenende ja doch noch schön!! Bis die Tage.


----------



## Navares (14. Juli 2014)

Moin,

wie sieht es aus jemand lust auf nen kleines Ründchen gegen 17:30 oder später? Wetter scheint ja zu halten!

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2014)

Hi,

hat jemand einen Halter für ein SRAM Schaltwerk? Habe nur einen kombinierten für Bremse Shifter un will ja ne Shimano...


----------



## open-air (15. Juli 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand einen Halter für ein SRAM Schaltwerk? Habe nur einen kombinierten für Bremse Shifter un will ja ne Shimano...


 Hää, noch mal langsam bitte, was suchst Du ?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2014)

Habe nen Matchmaker und will nur den Shifter montieren... Ach ja Shifter nicht Schaltwerk... War wohl zu nüchtern ...


----------



## BJ80 (15. Juli 2014)

So n Ring für die normale Montage hab ich - kann ich dir mitbringen


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Juli 2014)

Trippstadt gibts wohl ne coole Strecke. Sollten wir mal hin!

http://www.bikepark-trippstadt.de/


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Juli 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Habe nen Matchmaker und will nur den Shifter montieren... Ach ja Shifter nicht Schaltwerk... War wohl zu nüchtern ...




Sehr schön und schon mal Danke!


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Samstag jemand bei ner kleinen Runde dabei? Ich persönlich würde soager schon vor 10:00 uhr starten: im zweifel ist das aber noch OK...


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2014)

Ich kläre mit meiner Holden ab wie sie am Wochenende fahren möchte und geb bescheid.

Sonntag Touren wir mit den Mädels ab 11:30; Treffpunkt OA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (17. Juli 2014)

Will heute so gegen 19:00 Uhr mal die Sprünge aufm FT üben gehen.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juli 2014)

Nee, wir springen ins Wasser: http://www.wakeboarding-mannheim.de/

Airflyer ist ja mit am Start: drücken wir ihm mal die Daumen...


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juli 2014)

Wie schaut es morgen aus? Muss ich schon um 9:00 Uhr los?


----------



## Evilposse (18. Juli 2014)

Moin

<--- Stromberg am Samstag
Langsam wieder anfangen...

MfG


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juli 2014)

zu warm... Was ist mit dem Rest hier?


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juli 2014)

zu warm, zu kalt, zu nass und mir ist es zu früh  ich fahr wohl erst nach 15 Uhr ...


----------



## Perga (18. Juli 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> ...und mir ist es zu früh  ich fahr wohl erst nach 15 Uhr ...


nee, oder? jetzt fängst du mit den Traumstartzeiten hier an -jetzt, wo ich nedd kann... 
Am besten wir machen eh zwei Gruppen, die Frühaufsteher... und die Biergartenausklang - Gruppe ab 13, 14 oder 15 Uhr...


----------



## BJ80 (18. Juli 2014)

Bin morgen dabei! gerne auch schon früh.
Steht schon irgendwas? TP:OA? 10 Uhr Abfahrt?


----------



## open-air (18. Juli 2014)

BJ80 schrieb:


> Bin morgen dabei! gerne auch schon früh.
> Steht schon irgendwas? TP:OA? 10 Uhr Abfahrt?


Passt 10:00
@LL, wir arbeiten die Woche über.,
Aber mal sehen vielleicht sind noch ein paar min. drinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juli 2014)

OK; dann 10:00 beim OA: mal sehen ob ich mit dem Auto oder dem Rad kommme. Muss noch Bier holen.... 
15:00 Uhr: da ist es wenigstens gemütlich warm: da schwitzt man auch auf dem E-Bike....


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juli 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> zu warm, zu kalt, zu nass und mir ist es zu früh  ich fahr wohl erst nach 15 Uhr ...



WARUM?????????????????????


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juli 2014)

Immer wieder Samstags: guten Morgen...


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juli 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> nee, oder? jetzt fängst du mit den Traumstartzeiten hier an -jetzt, wo ich nedd kann...
> Am besten wir machen eh zwei Gruppen, die Frühaufsteher... und die Biergartenausklang - Gruppe ab 13, 14 oder 15 Uhr...



Zwingt dich doch keiner. Aber wie fitt bist du dann???? Ich klinge dann ab 14:30 am See aus... 

Reicht auch locker für Beerfelden...


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juli 2014)

Warum so spät ? Hat Sich so ergeben, da André noch auf der Arbeit war ...


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juli 2014)

Heute ja auch erst um 11:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Heute ja auch erst um 11:30



Bei Euch doch schon... Hat wohl gepasst, nach dem Regen.


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2014)

Ach ja: bin ich Euch noch schuldig:


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2014)

und noch einer...

Karbon statt Kondition...


----------



## open-air (21. Juli 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ach ja: bin ich Euch noch schuldig:


 
Na dann, bist Du ja demnächst als Erster oben und unten.


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Juli 2014)

Oben```? Viel. wenn er den Schlepplift als erster nimmt.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2014)

Unten: meinst du ich flieg jetzt schneller vom Rad?  Ist ja voll der Wintereinbruch heute...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Juli 2014)

Wie schaut' s morgen Abend mit einem N8tride aus? Wetter sollte passen- Sonnenuntergang 21.20Uhr.

Startzeit 20.30 Uhr bei OA.

Wer ist mit am Start??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2014)

Ich nicht.  Gehe ne RUnde an den See und dann chillen. Wenn dann eher mal wieder nach der Arbeit, wenn es kühler ist.

Sonntag Beerfelden? Samstag bin ich raus: eher am Freitag nach der Arbeit ne Runde.

Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich geh: Donnerstag Wakeboarden? Bin aber in Frankfurt am schaffen...


----------



## open-air (22. Juli 2014)

Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird, morgen ist erstmal Freitag 
Und wie der Fortgang meiner Baustelle ausgeht.


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2014)

Na dann wirst du doch mit allem Fertig... Schon wieder frei: dein Leben möcht ich haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Morgen geht es wieder zum Wakeboarden nach Mannheim: Anfänger können sich gerne an Frank wenden, ob es was ist...


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juli 2014)

@oa
Wenn´s dunkel ist kannst du sowieso nix mehr an deiner Baustelle schaffen.... außerdem wenn du nicht so trödeln würdest wärst du auch schon längst fertig 

Maaaaaahlzeit
chris


----------



## Navares (23. Juli 2014)

Eventuell wäre ich beim Nightride dabei kann ich jetzt aber noch nicht genau sagen, meld mich so gegen 18 oder 18:30 rum nochmal!

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2014)

Wir war der  Nighride bzw. ist er? See war sehr angenehm und die Schnaken kommen erst jetzt raus...


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juli 2014)

War gut und Staub trocken am Meli gewesen So wie die Wettervorhersage ist gibt"s nächste. Woche eine Wiederholung

@oa
Warum ist der HT Fahrer eigentlich am Parkplatz Meli abgebogen?? Ich glaube, der war an seinem  Limit...

@David 
Was war los?

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juli 2014)

Heuta war nix los am See: Locker mal 50 Runden gefahren...


----------



## Evilposse (25. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Bin morgen mit einem Kollegen in Stromberg unterwegs. Falls jemand Bock hat und dazu stoßen möchte. 

MfG


----------



## Navares (25. Juli 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> War gut und Staub trocken am Meli gewesen So wie die Wettervorhersage ist gibt"s nächste. Woche eine Wiederholung
> 
> @oa
> Warum ist der HT Fahrer eigentlich am Parkplatz Meli abgebogen?? Ich glaube, der war an seinem  Limit...
> ...


 
Zu viel um die Ohren hab es auch nicht mehr geschafft ins Forum zu schauen. Eventuell am Wochenende wieder war die letzten Tage nicht auf dem Bike!

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2014)

Hi, 

wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer "Ausfahrt" aus? David: warst du schon in Trippstadt? Oder Beerfelden. Eventuell auch nur ne Halbtages Runde.... Ich muss mal mein neues Bike testen...

Jemand Bock? Gegenvorschläge werden gerne angenommen. Start so ab 9:00 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (25. Juli 2014)

Wird morgen gefahren? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Navares (25. Juli 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer "Ausfahrt" aus? David: warst du schon in Trippstadt? Oder Beerfelden. Eventuell auch nur ne Halbtages Runde.... Ich muss mal mein neues Bike testen...
> 
> Jemand Bock? Gegenvorschläge werden gerne angenommen. Start so ab 9:00 Uhr...


 
BeFe ja Trippstadt nein! Ich kann mich leider nicht zu weit weg bewegen die kommenden 2 Wochen da ich Bereitschaft habe durch einen Krankheitsfall bin also etwas beschränkt auf die Bergstraße und vorderer Odenwald... BeFe würde eventuell noch gehen mit einem Auge zu wenn es nur ein halber Tag wird!

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2014)

Trippstadt ist auch nicht weiter... Schauen wir mal was das Wetter macht. Sieht aber überall nach Regen aus: da ist es besser zu Hause mit de r Option abzubrechen...


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Juli 2014)

Maja... Trippstadt ca. 90 km. Beerfelden 43km. Is immer alles relativ

Egal, kann am We. sowieso nicht da wir Freunde in der Nähe von Bonn besuchen. Oder gibt´s da auch einen Park?? Dann kannst du ja vorbei schauen 

@David
Kein Ding. Wir wollen nächste Woche das ganze je nach Wetter wiederholen.

Gruss und ein schönes Wochenende
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2014)

Na wem Trippstadt zu weit ist muss ja nicht mit. Fahrzeit ist nicht so unterschiedlich. Kostet dafür nix. OK, dann auch keinen Lift. Für Obstacles übern aber bestimmt besser als Beerfelden.... Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. Regen in Beerfelden und Sonne in Trippstadt? Wo willst du hin??????????????


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Juli 2014)

So schaut´s Bin aber wie gesagt für dieses We. raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (25. Juli 2014)

Raus bin ich nicht, halt leider eingeschränkt wegen der Bereitschaft und das sieht die nächsten 2 Wochen noch so aus. Danach bin ich ne Woche weg in Port du Soleil. Wird bei mir nur ne Tour werden die nächsten Tage schätze ich für größere Action ist mein Radius zu klein....

Gruß David


----------



## Airflyer (25. Juli 2014)

Wenn es am Sonntag nicht regnet bin ich am Meli dabei.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2014)

Gut: dann schauen wir mal. Wenn in der nächsten Woche das Wetter passt: Wakeboarden: dann aber keine faulen Ausreden mit bin verabredet usw... 

Frank ist ja bestimmt wieder mit am Start?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2014)

Heute jemand am Fuch Trail?


----------



## open-air (25. Juli 2014)

Ich bin platt, verputzen, pflastern graben, ..... 
 aber Pensum geschaft.
So. auf alle Fälle.
Heute war ich mal wieder zu spät.
Morgen fährt keiner ? 
Gruß open-air


----------



## Perga (25. Juli 2014)

Wir könnten wandern..
rmfausi wollte aber...


----------



## rmfausi (25. Juli 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Wir könnten wandern..
> rmfausi wollte aber...


Wenn der OA morgen noch kriechen ähm radeln kann, wäre ich gerne am Start. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## open-air (25. Juli 2014)

Ich werde zwischen 10:30 / 11:00 starten 
Meine max. pace ist nahe mach-kriechen 
Dann bis morgen.


----------



## rmfausi (25. Juli 2014)

Bin dann da. Bis morgen, Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2014)

und bei mir wird das mit HD Mittwochs wohl nix, bin dann immer in F. Sonntag dann der ein oder andere hier bei ner local Runde?
Schauen wir mal was das Wetter macht. Morgen schnöder Verwandten Besuch...

Viel Spaß beim radeln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (25. Juli 2014)

Wir können auch an anderen Tagen fahren bin da flexibel.


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juli 2014)

Montag könnte man mal ins Auge fassen...


----------



## Navares (26. Juli 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Ich werde zwischen 10:30 / 11:00 starten
> Meine max. pace ist nahe mach-kriechen
> Dann bis morgen.



Wäre auch mit am Start! 10:30 dann bei dir?

Gruß David


----------



## BJ80 (26. Juli 2014)

Ich komm auch vorbei.
Bis später
Björn


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rmfausi (26. Juli 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Montag könnte man mal ins Auge fassen...


Wenns nicht regnet, gerne.


----------



## BJ80 (26. Juli 2014)

Schaffs nicht - meld mich später. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja noch auf m Meli...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Airflyer (26. Juli 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand am meli?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juli 2014)

Und Sonntag jemand am Start? Ihr hattet hier das Top Wetter und wir wieder mal in die Tonne gegriffen...


----------



## Airflyer (27. Juli 2014)

Bin noch unterwegs,  aber 11 sollte ich schaffen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (27. Juli 2014)

Um 11 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei! Wo? OA?

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juli 2014)

Machen wir mal: mal sehen ob der OA auch  mit am Start ist.... Falls nicht können wir ja mal ne Alternative Abfahrt nehmen und in Zwingenberg enden....

@Airflyer: startest du von Auerbach oder kommst du zu mir? Dann starten wir ab 10:40 bei mir...


----------



## Navares (27. Juli 2014)

Gut dann bin ich 11 Uhr bei OA! Bis später...

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juli 2014)

Airflyer: wo warst du?


----------



## Airflyer (28. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie blöd gelaufen, habe mit dem Handy um kurz vor 10 ins Forum geschaut und nichts gesehen.
Wahrscheinlich nicht richtig die Seite geladen und dann dachte ich das keiner fährt.


----------



## Navares (28. Juli 2014)

Ach falls jemand von euch auf FB zu finden ist mal kurze PN an mich zum adden falls das ok ist!?

Gruß David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (28. Juli 2014)

Ne whatsapp Runde macht manche Absprachen auch kurzfristig möglich.


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2014)

What's up? Funktioniert doch hier gut! Hat ja nicht jeder ein Smartphone und auf dem PC läuft das bei mir noch nicht...  Auf dem Smartphone ist mir das zu unsicher...

Ach ja: das gute alte Telefon funktioniert ja auch noch. Ab und auch auch mal ne Telko... 

Noch mal für Alle: ich bin zwar auf What's Up zu finden, habe das aber nur auf dem privaten iPhone. Das ist nur im Urlaub im Einsatz und da verabrede ich mich ja nicht hier...


----------



## open-air (29. Juli 2014)

Ich benutze das Ding auch eher zum telefonieren, wenn es überhaupt mal funzt.


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juli 2014)

Ihr könnt mir gerne auch nen Brief schreiben....  
@Mr Nice: Rauchsignale sende ich nur im Winter... Noch ein Tipp von mir: geht doch ans Telefon wenn jemand anruft: oder geht Ihr nur bei mir nicht dran???

Je nach Wetter am Weekend Beerfelden? Donnerstag ist ja jetzt immer der offizielle Wakeboard Tag...


----------



## Navares (29. Juli 2014)

BeFe bin ich dabei wenns gleich Vormittags hin geht!

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juli 2014)

Dachte du bist weg? Samstag oder Sonntag? Schauen wir mal nach dem Wetter!


----------



## Navares (30. Juli 2014)

Weg, nein! Tagsüber ist die Anlage von mir besetzt mit einem Mann in der Zeit könnt ich mich im Park rum drücken so bis 14 Uhr rum oder auch noch etwas länger!

Gruß David


----------



## open-air (30. Juli 2014)

Abstimmen

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/07/29/umfrage-schaden-der-2-meter-regel-fuer-tourismus-industrie/


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juli 2014)

Legal egel legal illegal scheißegal... Ich will aber auch mal einen Weg fahren der breiter ist als 2 Meter....


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Juli 2014)

Yeeah, das waren noch Zeiten!! Die kompl. CD von denen steht auch in meinem "Plattenregal" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (31. Juli 2014)

Jemand Lust bissel zu fahren Heute?

Gruß David


----------



## Bad-Ass (31. Juli 2014)

Servus in die Runde
Bin so einigermaßen wieder Fit.
Habe da von vor fast einem Jahr noch ein Versprechen einzulösen (Pfälzer Wald Neustadt)
Wer hätte interesse am Samstag mit zu kommen?
lg Markus


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Juli 2014)

Guude,
am Samstag muss ich leider passen - es steht mal wieder ne Ausfahrt für'n Pfitzenmeier an.

Was war bei dir los? Falls du mal wieder Bock auf ne Runde hier hast meld dich einfach. Ne Runde in der Pfalz bekommen wir sicherlich auch noch hin.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Juli 2014)

Hi Markus,

wir wollten ja mal in der Pfalz fahren. Ich will aber endlich mal mein DH Rad ausführen. Samstag fahr ich hier wenn ne Runde und geh Mittags an den See. Wenn die Wettermeldung so bleibt eventuell am Sonntag nach Beerfelden. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben... Oder eventuell hatt ja sonst jemand Interesse hier?

@@Chris: hast du die echt? Alter Punker... 

Wakeboarden war heute auch was für Anfänger. Nix los...

Denke Samstag morgen ne Runde am Meli...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Yeeah, das waren noch Zeiten!! Die kompl. CD von denen steht auch in meinem "Plattenregal" ...




Platten kennst du ja nicht mehr? Hatte mal ein Tape von denen...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2014)

Hey, der mit den Platten ist ja imZusammenhang eindeutig zweideutig: wann machen wir dein Vorderrad?

* Morgen OA: 10:00 Uhr. D. ist auch mit am Start!*


----------



## open-air (1. August 2014)

Ja, geht klar.


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. August 2014)

Könnte evtl. passen. Geb dir morgen früh noch Rauchzeichen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2014)

ICh glaub nächste Woche starten wir mal um 7:00? Jemand mit am Start???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (2. August 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ICh glaub nächste Woche starten wir mal um 7:00? Jemand mit am Start???



Hahaha!


----------



## open-air (2. August 2014)




----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2014)

@Perga: nicht 19:00 Uhr...


----------



## Perga (2. August 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @Perga: nicht 19:00 Uhr...



n.p. – du kannst gerne um 7 Uhr deine Teerstraßen mit dem MTB hochfahren…


----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> n.p. – du kannst gerne um 7 Uhr deine Teerstraßen mit dem MTB hochfahren…




Und du runter...


----------



## Perga (2. August 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Und du runter...


 

Außer bei Knochenbrüchen haben meine MTB-Reifen bergab noch nie den Asphalt berührt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2014)

Nicht bei sondern nach Knochenbrüchen. Dann warten wir mal ab wann du wieder mit uns Bergab fährst. Urlaub war doch OK? Kannst du bestimmt wieder gebrauchen... 

Na wenigstens haben wir dich heute mal mit dem Rad gesehen...

Super Runde heute: Wetter hat ja prima gepasst. Jemand morgen in Beerfelden? Mal das Wetter abwarten...

@Mr Nice: wo warst du?????


----------



## Perga (2. August 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Na wenigstens haben wir dich heute mal mit dem Rad gesehen...


yepp    (leider noch nicht schmerzfrei...aber es wird besser)


----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2014)

Weinheim News:

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/bergstrasser-anzeiger/ba-freizeit/ein-paradies-fur-biker-1.1821473


----------



## open-air (2. August 2014)

Ich bin leider raus für Beerfelden
Termin um 10:00.
Sorry.


----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2014)

Wir sind wieder zurück vom AX


----------



## LarsLipp (3. August 2014)

Dann sollte doch nix gegen ne Feierabendrunde am Dienstag ab 17:45 sprechen?

Wei schaut's aus?


----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2014)

haben die Woche noch Urlaub und die Gabel von meiner Holden verliert Öl und muss drindend in den Service ...
Ich muss Bremsbeläge wechseln ...
Aber ja die Woche will ich mal biken ...


----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2014)

Mittwoch wäre gut ....


----------



## Perga (3. August 2014)

Mittwoch wäre ich auch bei. mal testen. )


----------



## Perga (3. August 2014)

Wetter is Mi eh besser.  ?Uhr Micro? (hab auch frei)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (3. August 2014)

Wer muss zum Service? Die Holde oder die Gabel?

Bremsbeläge sind doch Ruck Zuck gewechselt ! Ich bin am Mittwoch schon verabredet...

@Perga: wie? so richtig???? Und warum schon wieder Frei?


----------



## Micro767 (4. August 2014)

Die Gabel *lol*

Ja Beläge geht schnell, meistens zumindest ...


----------



## Micro767 (4. August 2014)

Mittwoch Mittag sagen wir um ca 13:30 am Park Hotel ... Ziel Kuralpe ... auf ein Bier oder zwei ...


----------



## Perga (4. August 2014)

hört sich gut an  - bin dabei


----------



## Navares (5. August 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Dann sollte doch nix gegen ne Feierabendrunde am Dienstag ab 17:45 sprechen?
> 
> Wei schaut's aus?


 
Was ist mit Heute? Steht was fest oder eher nicht?

Gruß David


----------



## open-air (5. August 2014)

Don't know, bei mir wird es nix vor 18:00.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2014)

Wetter war ja noch OK, wart Ihr fahren? Ich würde wenn direkt nach der Arbeit kommen und muss halt am VOrabend mein Rald einpacken...

Donnerstag geht es bei passendem Wetter wieder nach Mannheim. Wer ist mit am Start???


----------



## Navares (5. August 2014)

War alleine ne schnelle Runde fahren!

Gruß David


----------



## Perga (5. August 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ...Ich würde wenn direkt nach der Arbeit kommen und muss halt am VOrabend mein Rald einpacken...



eh??  Bier wollten wir doch erst morgen trinken...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (5. August 2014)

Wo?
Bin um Meli und Sperber rumgekurvt, hab aber nix gesehen.
Ach so, war ja schnell


----------



## Perga (5. August 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> ..und Sperber rumgekurvt...


 hast du mitgetrunken -> pls translate: "Sperber"
war abgelaufen das Bier?


----------



## Perga (5. August 2014)

ach Sperbergrund, Alsbach...OK


----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> eh??  Bier wollten wir doch erst morgen trinken...?!



Ja neh: gestern ist morgen schon heute.... 

@David: was bedeutet bei dir schnell? Die ganze Zeit so schnell wie am Samstag????


----------



## Navares (6. August 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ja neh: gestern ist morgen schon heute....
> 
> @David: was bedeutet bei dir schnell? Die ganze Zeit so schnell wie am Samstag????


 
Hmm könnt sein 

Gruß David


----------



## Evilposse (8. August 2014)

Säääärvus!

Bin morgen mit einem Kollegen ist Stromberg, falls jemand Bock hat.

MfG
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (8. August 2014)

Hi,

fährst du nicht mehr hier???

Denke wir fahren dann morgen wieder ne Heimrunde... Was auch sonst...


----------



## open-air (8. August 2014)

10:00 bei trockenem Wetter (losfahren)


----------



## Evilposse (8. August 2014)

Hi

@LarsLipp
Stromberg ist halt ideal um wieder Fuß zu fassen und macht mächtig Laune  
Wir sind um 10 Uhr am P3 Parkplatz 

MfG
Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (9. August 2014)

Dann viel Spaß. Auch hier kann man locker fahren. OK, in Stromberg ist das Bergauf Bergab Verhältniss schon besser als im Steilen hier...

Wer ist morgen noch mit am Start um 10:00? Wie schaut's mit Micro und Perga um 11:00 Uhr aus? Oder 11:30 am Meli Parkplatz?


----------



## Perga (9. August 2014)

mit FF-Helm ist mir noch zu früh. Fahre mit MICRO und K mit dem leichten Rad eine Biergartenrunde.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. August 2014)

Musst ja auch nicht min FF fahren..

@LarsLipp 
Wann geht ihr jetzt fahren?Hier sieht's gut nach Regen aus....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. August 2014)

Puuh, bin ich bedient für heute...  Aber schön war "s und das Wetter hat sogar gehalten


----------



## LarsLipp (9. August 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> mit FF-Helm ist mir noch zu früh. Fahre mit MICRO und K mit dem leichten Rad eine Biergartenrunde.



Ist dir doch immer zu Fürh um 10:00 Uhr. Oder kommst du demnächst um 10:00 mit der Halbschale? 

Wie schaut es morgen mit Beerfelden aus? OA? Ab wann kann ich anrufen? Wetter ist ja nicht top stabil...


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. August 2014)

Nicht so stabil ist gut.... http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/getwarning_de.php?plz=64743&uwz=UWZ-DE&lang=de

Bei Gewitter wird der Lift auch abgestellt.


----------



## open-air (10. August 2014)

Moin,

ich denke, mir ist das zu naß für den Park. Da sieht es nach Regen aus (WebCam). Fährst Du trotzdem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (10. August 2014)

Geht mir genauso. Werde in HI gehen...


----------



## LarsLipp (10. August 2014)

und wahrscheinlich wäre es trocken und regnet nicht...


----------



## open-air (10. August 2014)

Es sieht hier doch besser aus.
http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/livecam/webcam_o00001.jpg


----------



## LarsLipp (10. August 2014)

Denke auch es wäre ne gute Idee gewesen. Nicht immer die richtige Entscheidung... Ob es so bleibt? Ist gut windig, könnte heut Mittag mal nen Drachen steigen lassen...


----------



## tozzi (10. August 2014)

Lapierre Zesty 214 Modell 2010 gestohlen:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1679869?in=user

Hallo,

meinem Neffen wurde auf der Zeller Kerb sein mit Taschengeld zusammengespartes Zesty 214 gestohlen.
Tatzeit in der Nacht des 7.8. auf den 8.8.14.
Bike befindet sich fast im Originalzustand wie auf dem Beispielbild.
Wesentliche Änderungen:
- Reifen Maxxis
- Sattel in schwarz Selle San Marco
- Bärentatzenpedale Shimano Deore DX ca 20 Jahre alt in schwarz

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr ein wenig darauf achten könntet.

Grüße


----------



## LarsLipp (11. August 2014)

@Perga: http://www.digitalo.de/products/491216/SONIC-BOMB-WECKER.html


----------



## rmfausi (11. August 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @Perga: http://www.digitalo.de/products/491216/SONIC-BOMB-WECKER.html


 Und der hilft wiklich? Gibt's persönliche Erfahrungsberichte? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## open-air (11. August 2014)

Hi, Hi nett
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/feat...sion-Set-Up-with-Arts-Cyclery,25453/sspomer,2


----------



## codit (11. August 2014)

Nach Urlaub war ich heute das erste Mal wieder auf unseren Hügeln. Das gestrige Unwetter hat die Pfade am Meli und Felsberg durchweg mit abgebrochenen Kronen und entwurzelten Bäumen zugeworfen. Zum Heulen, sieht aus wie nach flächendeckender Holzernte!

Achtung der untere Teil des rechten Ohlyturmpfads liegt unter einem unpassierbaren Baummikado und bleibt wohl länger unbefahrbar. Ansonsten heißt es überall mehr klettern als fahren. Ab Morgen ist die Säge dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (11. August 2014)

Dank dir für die Infos.

Gruss
chris


----------



## open-air (12. August 2014)

Danke.
Ist heut jemand unterwegs?


----------



## LarsLipp (12. August 2014)

Ich melde mich mal: Studio oder Wald?


----------



## Micro767 (12. August 2014)

Ja zur Tai Massage


----------



## LarsLipp (12. August 2014)

SO: bin für ein paar Tage raus, oder darf nur langsam fahren. 3 plus einen Stich am oberen Schienbein. Bin auf nen Slider geknallt und hatte ne kleine Wunde. Kann das Lorscher KKH nur empfehlen: Keine halbe Stunde und wieder draußen... 

Mal sehen, wie die Wunde verheilt, darf halt nicht schwitzen.....


----------



## Micro767 (13. August 2014)

Autsch !

GUTE BESSERUNG !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (13. August 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> SO: bin für ein paar Tage raus, oder darf nur langsam fahren. 3 plus einen Stich am oberen Schienbein. Bin auf nen Slider geknallt und hatte ne kleine Wunde. Kann das Lorscher KKH nur empfehlen: Keine halbe Stunde und wieder draußen...



Gute Besserung! 




LarsLipp schrieb:


> ...darf halt nicht schwitzen....



na, das fällt Dir doch nicht schwer - kann mich garnedd erinnern


----------



## Micro767 (13. August 2014)

d.h. aber auch nicht in den See !


----------



## LarsLipp (13. August 2014)

See sollte gehen: da schwitz ich ja nicht...  Wetter ist ja nicht so dolle...
@Perga: wenn du nicht dabei bist, schwitz ich ja nicht. Dann hetzt mich auch keiner... 

Ein wenig merke ich das heute, war auch ein nettes Loch. Aber 10 Tage nicht bewegen geht wohl nicht. Mal sehen, wie es aussieht, wenn der Verband unten ist... Das nächste mal dann mit Protektoren...


----------



## Micro767 (13. August 2014)

Und krankgeschrieben ?


----------



## LarsLipp (13. August 2014)

Nee, habe auf den "Urlaub" verzichtet. Bei dem Wetter macht das auch nicht so viel Sinn. Was soll ich da zu Hause? Ich geh selbstverständlich Brav arbeiten: bin ja nicht der Jörg...


----------



## Micro767 (13. August 2014)

*autsch*


----------



## tfdelacruz (13. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich benötige für den anstehenden Urlaub am Sonntag dringend einen Dämpfer in 240x76, da mein aktueller Öl verloren hat...!
Hat zufällig jemand einen günstig zu verkaufen (ob Marzocchi, Fox oder RockShox ist total egal)?

Danke


----------



## Bonvivant (14. August 2014)

Jemand Lust am Samstag gemeinsam nach Beerfelden zu fahren?
Kann einen Mitfahrplatz anbieten


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. August 2014)

Damm... hab ne RR Ausfahrt auf dem Programm stehen. Euch viel Spass.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (14. August 2014)

Ja ja fahrt Ihr nur und habt Spaß. Ich wollte ja auch noch mal nach Beerfelden, wird wohl diese Saison nix mehr. Gerne wieder ab mitte Januar...  Bin mal gespannt, wie es unter dem Verband aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. August 2014)

Hi, am 31.08 ab 09:00 Uhr gibt es wieder ne Wakeboard Ausfahrt der Snokite Odenwald Kollegen...

Wunde sieht recht gut aus. Keine Entzündung: ihr müsst mich demnächst wieder ertragen...


----------



## Airflyer (15. August 2014)

Hallo,  

Wer ist morgen bei einer Heimrunde dabei?


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2014)

Muss beim Umzug helfen ...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. August 2014)

Ja ich: drehe daheim eine Runde...


----------



## open-air (16. August 2014)

Kommt auf das Wetter an.
Werde ich morgen Früh entscheiden.
Vorhersage sagt Regen


----------



## Airflyer (16. August 2014)

Also bei Wetter.de sah es ganz gut aus,  naja warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (16. August 2014)

Wollte am WE auch nach beerfelden, wann wollt ihr los? wenn ich bei jemanden mitfahren kann oder jemand bei mit fahren möchte... hab nur keinen bock alleine zu fahren.

@open air oder LL
könnt ja mal durchfunken

grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (16. August 2014)

LL: bin doch draußen... Liest wohl nicht mehr mit hier.... Bin grad für ein paar Tage raus.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (16. August 2014)

Hatte ich gelesen, im Nachgang habe  ich mir aus den Nachrichten dann wohl doch was anderes zusammengereimt.

Dir auf jedenfall gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (16. August 2014)

Moin,
hier ist es zwar nass aber wir können uns das Mikado im Wald mal ansehen. 10:30 bei mir?


----------



## SlayerLover (16. August 2014)

@OpenAir: Ralf und ich sind 10:35 bei Dir


----------



## Navares (16. August 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen, ich bin wieder zurück aus Portes du Soleil! Wie schaut es mit Morgen aus ne Runde laufen lassen die Kisten, ist schon was geplant?

Gruß David


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (16. August 2014)

Bin morgen in Beerfelden.  Grüße Meik


----------



## Navares (16. August 2014)

Hmm BeFe wäre auch ne Idee mim Enduro bissel fetzen...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (17. August 2014)

Sind leider schon zu zweit mit den bikes in einem auto, also platzmäßig bissl eng. Wenn du hinkommen möchtest können wir gemeinsam ein paar Abfahrten nehmen.  Ich schicke dir meine Nummer in einer PN. grüße Meik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (22. August 2014)

Hallo,

wer ist am Samstag mit am Start ?


----------



## Micro767 (22. August 2014)

wir werden wohl morgen eine Tour ab Lindenfels drehen ...


----------



## LarsLipp (22. August 2014)

Will auf jeden Fall fahren. Was macht das Wetter? Wie schaut es mit BeFe aus?


----------



## Evilposse (22. August 2014)

Hi

Regen,Regen,Regen überall....

MfG


----------



## LarsLipp (22. August 2014)

Pesimist  Hast ja recht: wir brauchen ne Halle...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. August 2014)

Bin raus - ob Regen oder nicht - da ich seit 3 Tagen flach liege...

Gruss und ein schönes WE
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. August 2014)

Wie du liegst flach: Hole dir ein Liegerad un fahr mit. Was hast du denn geschafft. Lasst uns morgen früh mal schauen, wie es aussieht und wann wir fahren können. Wird bestimmt besser als gemeldet...


----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2014)

10:30 beim OA.


----------



## Liteville2010 (23. August 2014)

Hi, ich bin der kumpel von Frank Bingel (SlayerLover) und würde gerne heute um 10:30 mitfahren. Aber wo ist OA ?.


----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2014)

Alternativer TP: 11:30 am TM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (23. August 2014)

Hallo Jungs.

ich war seit dem orkan noch nicht so viel unzerwegs. Nur zweimal auf dem Meli.

- Abfahrt Alsbach top
- auerbach alles dicht


Kann mir jemand info über den Zustand der folgenden Strecken  geben zumindest ob man sie halbwegs normal fahren kann? keine Lust schon wieder mehr zu tragen als zu fahren 

- Toter Mann Fuchstrail bis zur mamorit?
- ohlyturm ( linke Abfahrt Richtung TM)?

Danke 
Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2014)

TM ist ohne Sturmschäden. Ohly vermutlich nicht. Rechte Spur Laut Info von heute noch nicht geräumt. Denke die rechte dann auch nicht... Sperber Grund ist auch frei.


----------



## codit (23. August 2014)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs.
> - Toter Mann Fuchstrail bis zur mamorit?
> - ohlyturm ( linke Abfahrt Richtung TM)



- TM/Fuchstr. frei, nur im unteren Flowtrail liegt ein einzelnes Bäumchen

- Ohlyturm links seit Donnerstag frei

- Ohlyturm rechts fast frei (die letzten 100m ganz unten am Waldrand werden Montag/Dienstag auch befahrbar, der Forst arbeitet dort seit Tagen mit schwerem Gerät, Forwarder sind echt ne tolle Sache)

- Knodener Kopf Trail frei (ein einzelner Baum zum überklettern)

Einzig am Ortsrand Bensheim/Auerbach tut sich gar nichts, scheint die Gemeinde Bensheim hat nur Manpower für Großveranstaltungen übrig.


----------



## BJ80 (23. August 2014)

Wie sieht's morgen aus?


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2014)

Neukirchnerhöhe auf der Nordseite kein durchkommen 

Waren heute dennoch ne sehr schone 60km Tour trocken unterwegs


----------



## Perga (23. August 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Neukirchnerhöhe auf der Nordseite kein durchkommen
> 
> Waren heute dennoch ne sehr schone 60km Tour trocken unterwegs



na, dafür war ja alles bei: schieben, tragen, durchreichen - Ganzkörpertraining eben, nicht nur im Rad sitzen 
Und zum Schluß -> essen und trinken


----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2014)

Cross Country...


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (23. August 2014)

Danke  für  die Zahlreichen Antworten, hat mir einen guten Überblick verschafft.

@BJ80
fahre morgen mit einem Arbeitskollegen und paar Freunden von ihm um 12 uhr  eine Tour.  wahrscheinlich TM Fuchstrail, Meli Alsbach. TP Krone Parkplatz.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. August 2014)

Wie schaut es Montag mit ner Feierabend Runde aus? Start so gegen 17:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (24. August 2014)

@meik
hört sich gut an. Die Strecke nach Alsbach kenn ich auch noch nicht. Bis später


----------



## BJ80 (24. August 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wie schaut es Montag mit ner Feierabend Runde aus? Start so gegen 17:00 Uhr?



Hat sich schon jemand gemeldet? Glaub ich wär dabei. Gerne auch schon früher - hab n paar Tage Urlaub.


----------



## Navares (24. August 2014)

Bin eventuell dabei, gerne auch früher!


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. August 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Einzig am Ortsrand Bensheim/Auerbach tut sich gar nichts, scheint die Gemeinde Bensheim hat nur Manpower für Großveranstaltungen übrig.



Das ist so nicht richtig.... der Forst arbeitet mit Hochdruck dran. Sollten sich nächste Woche immer noch Bäume auf den Trails finden die noch nicht entfernt wurden dann bitte kurze Info an mich.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (25. August 2014)

Hi, auf mich keine Rücksicht nehmen. Sieht ja nach Regen aus und ich bin nicht 1000% Fit!


----------



## codit (25. August 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig.... der Forst arbeitet mit Hochdruck dran. Sollten sich nächste Woche immer noch Bäume auf den Trails finden die noch nicht entfernt wurden dann bitte kurze Info an mich.
> Gruss
> chris


Sorry, Du hast natürlich recht! Bei mir gehen leider immer noch ein bisschen die Pferde durch, wenn ich an unsere Bensheimer Edelkirmes zurückdenke. Die Mitarbeiter von Stadt und Forst waren nicht gemeint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. August 2014)

@Mr Nices: können die Das Holz nicht auf Baugröße bringen ? Wieder gesund?


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. August 2014)

Yiep, wieder Gesund aber ne Runde ist heute noch nicht drin.  Dafür ist aber die Gabel gekommen....

@codit
Edel Kirmes  Sehr geil


----------



## LarsLipp (25. August 2014)

Da freuen wir uns doch aufs Winzerfest 

News von heute Abend?


----------



## open-air (26. August 2014)

Es hat dann doch nicht geregnet und die Steine, die ich ab 17:00 noch verlegt hatte kamen heute wieder rauss


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. August 2014)

Das ist ja ärgerlich... Wie schaut"s die Tage bei dir mit Herr Schraubsession aus?


----------



## Bonvivant (27. August 2014)

Ich werfe mal wieder Beerfelden in den Raum: Ich plane am Sonntag zu fahren.
Eventuell kann ich noch eine Person samt Ratt mitnehmen


----------



## LarsLipp (27. August 2014)

Hi,

heute wohl um 17:30 Start beim OA. Wetter sieht in FFM gut aus...

Samstag oder Sonntag eventuell Beerfelden. Darf aber eigentlich nicht mehr. ALternativ ne Runde Wakeboarden? Sonnenschein vorausgesetzt...


----------



## Perga (27. August 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Sonnenschein vorausgesetzt...


  2014?


----------



## LarsLipp (27. August 2014)

Kein Problem: SONNE

aber auch da wird es kühler...


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. August 2014)

Da steht wolkig------ also so wie hier. Da lohnen sich die 11.932,90 km nicht wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (27. August 2014)

Na dann spar ich mir den weiten Flug... Sind auch nur 5 Grad mehr. Pro Grad über 2000 km... Lohnt nicht: Bleibt zu Hause...


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. August 2014)

Hat jemand von Euch noch einen Bremsadapter für ne Boxer im Keller liegen? Müsste pm 203 sein...

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. August 2014)

Bremse, bei dir? Ist ja was ganz neues.... Denke hier eher nicht: frag doch im Forum Beerfelden....


----------



## rmfausi (28. August 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch noch einen Bremsadapter für ne Boxer im Keller liegen? Müsste pm 203 sein...
> 
> Danke und Gruss
> chris


Hi, geht die Boxer nicht ohne Adapter auf 203mm? Welches Baujahr? Bei einer Totem ist das Serie. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. August 2014)

Baujahr 2012 - dafür gibt´s aber extra Adapter für 203
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...03mm-boxxer-03-sm-ma-f203p-b-44669/wg_id-4297


----------



## LarsLipp (28. August 2014)

Wie schaut es morgen mit ner RUnde aus? Dann können wir getrost am Samstag Wakeboarden...


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2014)

Fahre Samstag sogar mal wieder auf den Meli  aber erst Mittags


----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2014)

Da ist der Perga bestimmt mit dabei ...  Wenn es nicht so früh am Nachmittag ist... 

Schauen wir mal was morgen ansteht: Zu Lande zu Wasser oder in der Luft...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2014)

Wenn das Wetter morgen gut ist, gehen OA und ich und ?Airflyer? Wakeboarden. Wenn es nicht so gut ist, mit Euch radeln...
@miCro: wann fahrt Ihr los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2014)

12:30 ab Parkhotel, die klassische Feierabend Runde
vom Fürstenlager über Ohlyturm, zurück über Toter Mann, Marmorit auf den Meli zum Auerbacher Schloß
Vielleicht mit Einkehr beim Afrikaner aber auf alle Fälle ein Kochköse mit Musik im Parkhotel


----------



## Airflyer (29. August 2014)

Hätte jemand Lust am Sonntag zu fahren ?


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2014)

Sonntag war ja der Weisse Stein angedacht ....


----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2014)

Sonntag ja, kein HI... @Airflyer: wie schaut's mit Wakeboarden aus?


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> 12:30 ab Parkhotel, die klassische Feierabend Runde
> vom Fürstenlager über Ohlyturm, zurück über Toter Mann, Marmorit auf den Meli zum Auerbacher Schloß
> Vielleicht mit Einkehr beim Afrikaner aber auf alle Fälle ein Kochköse mit Musik im Parkhotel


 
Änderung: Anfahrt erst über den Meli, nach Balkausen über Schloß Heiligenstein, mit nem Bierstopp im Talblick und dann zum Ohlyturm


----------



## Airflyer (29. August 2014)

Wakeboarden wird morgen leider nichts bei mir. 
Wünsche euch viel spaß und Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2014)

Bierstop auf der Stecke  ich kann mit Alkoh


Airflyer schrieb:


> Wakeboarden wird morgen leider nichts bei mir.
> Wünsche euch viel spaß und Erfolg



Wie du kneifst? Gehe jetzt mal an den See und teste die Wasser Temperatur...


----------



## Perga (30. August 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> 12:30 ab Parkhotel...


Super Wetter - bis später


----------



## open-air (30. August 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Super Wetter - bis später


Wie, Du bist schon wach?


----------



## LarsLipp (30. August 2014)

Sieht heute noch mal gut aus: Mannheim wir kommen... OA: let's bimmel...


----------



## LarsLipp (30. August 2014)

OK: dann morgen 10:30 ne Runde? HI fällt aus und ich muss raus: wenn ich Gesund nach Hause komme...


----------



## LarsLipp (30. August 2014)

Bei Regen bin ich raus...


----------



## open-air (30. August 2014)

WIr sind zu zwei raus für So.
Ev. fahre ich eine Hausrunde wenn das Wetter passt. (kein Regen bei der Los-fahrt)


----------



## LarsLipp (31. August 2014)

Satz mit X war wohl nix: Dienstag Feierabend Runde so ab 17:00 Uhr + 15 Minuten. Dann reicht das noch im Hellen!


----------



## Micro767 (31. August 2014)

Montag das 301 in die Werkstatt bringe...
Dienstag sind wir zum Essen eingeladen 
Samstag geht es nach Hinterglemm


----------



## LarsLipp (31. August 2014)

Ist dein Rad kaputt? Oder der vorsorgliche Service vor dem Urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (31. August 2014)

Eventuell auch erst Mittwoch...


----------



## Micro767 (31. August 2014)

Bremsen .... Musst gestern immer wieder pumpen und das dann in hinterglemm ... Nein danke 

Da lass ich lieber mal nen Profi dran


----------



## LarsLipp (31. August 2014)

Hatte ich nicht bei der letzen Fahrt gefragt: du bist noch der letzte zufriedene Elixir User? Time to say good by... Fahr mal ne Shimano probe...


----------



## ScottRog69 (1. September 2014)

Hi und Grüsse aus Messel. Meine Avid Juicy war im Vergleich zur XT mit den Shimano F01c Belägen der Knaller. Besser kann es  am Enduro nur die 200mm XTR mit den F03c Belägen. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## LarsLipp (1. September 2014)

Eh wer hat denn den gestumpt das er wackelt. Wie kann man so typen bannen? Habs gefunden... 

Wie schaut es Mittwoch aus? Freitag eventuell wenn es die Arbeit zulässt noch mal nach Mannheim zu Boarden... Eva und Philipp sind mit am Start!


----------



## ScottRog69 (1. September 2014)

Eh wer hat denn den gestumpt das er wackelt. Wie kann man so typen bannen? Habs gefunden... <br /><br />Wie schaut es Mittwoch aus? Freitag eventuell wenn es die Arbeit zulässt noch mal nach Mannheim zu Boarden... Eva und Philipp sind mit am Start!<br/>  @ lars

Sprichst du von mir?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2014)

Morgen kann ich nicht, hab noch ein paar Fliesen an die Wand klatschen und dafür bleibt mir nur noch der Mittwoch ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. September 2014)

Und da musst du noch die Skisachen aus dem Keller raus holen.... also zumindest so ab 2000m dürfte es frisch werden!







Das ist doch schon Schnee, oder....


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2014)

na das ist doch schon +1°C mehr als gestern um die Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2014)

@miCro: die FLießen nicht klatschen. Das halten die nicht aus... 
Die Sonne kommt ja jetzt passend zu eurem Urlaub. Thermoskanne mit Glühwein und danach in die Sauna. Denke Ihr habt Glück: sieht echt gut aus: und wir können auch bei Sonnenschein das Winzerfest feiern...


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2014)

Wenn nicht, flieg ich nächstes Jahr zum biken irgendwo hin wo schönes Wetter ist ....


----------



## open-air (2. September 2014)

Wir kommen mit!!!


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2014)

Deine Frau fliegt dich schon alleine wieviel Wochen nach Bali, 6 Wochen ?


----------



## open-air (2. September 2014)

Häää


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2014)

Bali ist das Bikerparadies: Aber nur mit Shuttle...

Was ist mit morgen? Muss nen neuen Dämpfer testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (2. September 2014)

Bin noch unfit zur Zeit hab mir was eingefangen in Kroatien! Wenn es geht meld ich mich Morgen, wann wolltest du starten?

Gruß David


----------



## BJ80 (2. September 2014)

Kann morgen leider nicht - wie wäre es denn am Donnerstag? Wetter soll ja Bombe werden. Und ich hab ne neue Gabel die getestet werden muss.


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2014)

Morgen so 17:15 beim OA. Falls der Mitfährt. Hatte vorhin mal angerufen. Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. Wenn es am Donnerstag zu gut ist für HI fahr ich noch mal...
Freitag bei dem Wetter See...


----------



## Navares (2. September 2014)

Ja habs gesehen vorhin, ich meld mich gegen Mittag mal schauen was die Gesundheit sagt...


----------



## open-air (2. September 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Morgen so 17:15 beim OA. Falls der Mitfährt. Hatte vorhin mal angerufen. Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. Wenn es am Donnerstag zu gut ist für HI fahr ich noch mal...
> Freitag bei dem Wetter See...


Ja, geht klar melde mich morgen, ist nun ein wenig spät.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. September 2014)

Hi, muss auch mal sehen wie es mit geht. Magen etwas verdreht... Ich schreib noch mal... Wenn dann gaaaanz gemütlich...


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. September 2014)

@BJ80
Was gab´s für ne neue Gabel?? Hab auch eine neue im Keller liegen.... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## BJ80 (3. September 2014)

@Mr. Nice
Hab mir kurzfristig ne 160er Pike RCT3 Solo Air 650B gekauft.
Eigentlich hatte ich die Mattoc im Visier. Irgendwie hat dann aber doch die Pike gewonnen.
Will mal MIX testen (also vorne 27.5, hinten 26).
Mal sehen ob das was taugt.

Und was gabs bei Dir?


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. September 2014)

ja, mit der hatte ich wg. der EB eigentl. auch geliebäugelt...


----------



## LarsLipp (3. September 2014)

Geht ja ab hier mit dem Bikeumbau. Sind wir mal gespannt mit 27,5 zu 26. 
Wetter ist ja heute nicht so prickelnd. Wenn es nicht besser wird, dann fahren wir heute nicht.
@Mr Nice. Kannst ja vom BJ80 die Gabel kaufen, falls deine nix ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (3. September 2014)

Moin, also fällt das Heute flach 17:15 bei OA? Eigentlich ists ja nur bewölkt!
Ich wäre dabei wenn was geht!

Gruß David


----------



## open-air (3. September 2014)

Bin raus, werde nicht fertig


----------



## LarsLipp (3. September 2014)

OK, bei passendem Wetter dann morgen: @miCro: mit am Start?


----------



## Micro767 (4. September 2014)

Ich bin raus bis nach dem Urlaub
Bekomme heute ein MTB gebracht und muss packen, morgen haben wir keine Zeit denn geht es noch mal lecker Fleisch Essen 
und Samstag wollen wir nach dem Frühstck los nach Hinterglemm


----------



## LarsLipp (4. September 2014)

Klingt nach RUmpsteak in LA? Na dann schauen wir mal ob wir es nach deinem und vor meinem Urlaub mal schaffen....

Viel Spaß in den Bergen


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. September 2014)

Bei dir ist doch nach dem Urlaub schon wieder vor dem Urlaub... 

Dem Rest viel Spass in den Bergen und kommt alle gesund wieder zurück!!

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Navares (4. September 2014)

Moin, wie sieht es aus Heute? Wann geht es los?

Gruß David


----------



## Micro767 (4. September 2014)

Ja es gibt lecker Rumpsteak in LA 

Nach diesem Urlaub kommt dann sofort vom 19-21 die Montavon Hütten Tour


----------



## BJ80 (4. September 2014)

Navares schrieb:


> Moin, wie sieht es aus Heute? Wann geht es los?
> 
> Gruß David



Wenn es nicht regnet will ich so um 17:30 los.
Bin nicht so richtig fit, muss aber unbedingt mal wieder aufs Rad.
Wird bei mir also eher ne langsam Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (4. September 2014)

BJ80 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet will ich so um 17:30 los.
> Bin nicht so richtig fit, muss aber unbedingt mal wieder aufs Rad.
> Wird bei mir also eher ne langsam Runde.



Geht wohl 17:15 bei OA los, ich hab auch noch ne leichte Erkältung vom Kroatienurlaub also Gas geben ist da auch nicht drin...

Gruß David


----------



## BJ80 (4. September 2014)

@LarsLipp @open-air 

17:15 werd ich nicht schaffen.
Fahrt Ihr so wie immer, sodass wir uns dann am Meli-Parkplatz treffen können? Wann?


----------



## LarsLipp (4. September 2014)

Oder am TM? Wir können auch da zwei Runden fahren. Ruf doch einfach kurz durch, wenn du los fährst. Tm oder Meli ist dann egal: oder du kommst direkt zur Marmorit unten...


----------



## BJ80 (4. September 2014)

Alles klar: ich ruf durch. Dann schauen wir wie s passt! 
Bis später


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (5. September 2014)

Hi, jemand morgen am Start? Hatten heute noch mal ne richtig gute Session am See. Super warm. Das Wasser war echt noch der Hammer.


----------



## BJ80 (5. September 2014)

Bin dabei! Kann aber erst so ab 11:00 (muss vorher noch n Schaltung tauschen)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (6. September 2014)

OK, schauen wir mal, zur Not halt wieder ne schöne local Runde...


----------



## LarsLipp (6. September 2014)

Treffen wir uns um 11:00 unten in der Bachgasse gegenüber Kronepark.


----------



## open-air (6. September 2014)

Bin dann weg, viel Spass, bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Navares (6. September 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Treffen wir uns um 11:00 unten in der Bachgasse gegenüber Kronepark.



Normale Runde oder Park?

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (6. September 2014)

Den Urlaubern noch mal viel Spaß in den Bergen. Macht mal ein paar Action Bilder  Lasst es such gut gehen und kommt gesund und heil zurück. Wir haben für Eure Rückkehr in Bensheim Abends ein Feuerwerk organisiert. (Ab 21:30 )


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. September 2014)

Und kaum ist OA weg scheint auch wieder die Sonne


----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2014)

Was macht man an so nem Tag wie heute? Radeln... @Mr Nice: ok, den Meli zieh ich "die Kleine" nicht so hoch...


----------



## open-air (7. September 2014)

Hey, cool!
Du ziehst und ich versuch die Kurve.
Dann schaffe ich die Runde nächstes Jahr sicher


----------



## LarsLipp (8. September 2014)

hahahahah: auch ne Idee, ich leihe mir dann aber ein eBike...


----------



## Navares (8. September 2014)

Nabend,

jemand Lust auf nen spontanen Nightride bei dem warmen Wetterchen? Schnelle Runde aufn Meli und zurück?

Gruß David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (8. September 2014)

Schade, zu spät gelesen... ;/

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## LarsLipp (8. September 2014)

Eventuell am Mittwoch ne Feierabend Runde. Aber noch nicht sicher...


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. September 2014)

Wo startet ihr denn meistens?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. September 2014)

Meist ist Treffpunkt in Auerrbach - Bachgasse/Parkplatz Kronepark

@LarsLipp 
Mittwoch bin ich raus. Muss wie jedes Jahr am Tag der Generationen arbeiten. .. 

Wie schaut's morgen? ?


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. September 2014)

Zu weit für spontane und schnelle runden. ;/

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## LarsLipp (8. September 2014)

Hätte ich schon packen müssen... Muss morgen bei der Nachbarin ein wenig Holz kleinmachen. Bin dann eher raus.


----------



## LarsLipp (11. September 2014)

Freitag Nachmittag eventuell ne Runde: Uhrzeit steht noch nicht. Soll aber kein Nightride werden...


----------



## Navares (11. September 2014)

Wenn ne Zeit steht, bin ich eventuell mit dabei...


----------



## BJ80 (11. September 2014)

Kann morgen leider nicht. Aber vielleicht gibts ja am Wochenende noch ne Möglichkeit.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. September 2014)

Warten wir mal das Wetter ab. Samstag wird eventuell gestrichen, dann ist das radeln gestrichen...


----------



## Bonvivant (11. September 2014)

Samstag wäre ich auch endlich mal dabei. Mich würd's freuen 
Vielleicht mögt Ihr ja die jeweils aktuelle Planung hier kurz mitteilen.


----------



## LarsLipp (12. September 2014)

Hi,  wie du hier siehst, wird im Normalfall die Planung hier gepostet. Wenn sich keiner Meldet, kann es sein, dass sich telefonisch verabredet wird oder es eine kurzfristige Änderung gibt. Von daher am besten schreiben wenn man kommt. Am besten frühzeitig, da nach Absprache nicht immer im Forum geschaut wird und der ein oder andere eine Stunde Vorlauf braucht mit Anfahrt...


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. September 2014)

Wenn ich aus dem Fenster Richtung Meli schaue is die Runde heute auch gestrichen...

Falls morgen sich keine Gruppe findet, gibt´s hier noch Möglichkeiten...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 12.30 h
Abfahrt MTB-Langstrecke

ca. 45 km; 1.300 HM


12.30 h &
12.45 h


Abfahrt MTB-Mittelstrecke

„Ndl. B“ ; 33 km; 1.000 HM


13.00 h  &
15.00 h

Einsteiger-MTB-Runde
ca. 15 km; 400 HM

14.00 h  &
15.00 h  &
16.00 h
MTB-Fahrtechnik-Kurs
Dauer ca. jew. 30 – 45 min.; im Umfeld des Hotels Kuralpe Kreuzhof

ganztägig

MTB - & E-Bike- Ausstellung und -Testmöglichkeit , Garmin-Testmöglichkeit, Schrauber-Werkstatt….
ab 17.30 h

geselliges Beisammensein, Grillen, Pasta, Musik, Bier etc…


Gruss
chris


----------



## Navares (12. September 2014)

Bin auch erstmal raus, eventuell am Sonntag ne Runde drehen!

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (12. September 2014)

Sonntag klingt gut: @Mr Nice. war da nicht eh Vertretung in HI, morgen kein radeln: dann Sonntag in alter Frische, falls es das Winzerfet zu läßt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiterbiswolkig (12. September 2014)

Hallo Jungs, ich muss hier grad mal mit ner Frage reinplatzen... und zwar geht´s um die Rundstrecke Nördl. Bergstraße und das Stück zwischen Alsbach und Jugenheim auf den Darsberg im ganz Speziellen... der ist nämlich ganz im Gegensatz zum restlichen Teil der Strecke an Eintönigkeit kaum zu überbieten... Forstautobahn rauf - Forstautobahn runter... kann man sich meines Erachtens nach getrost sparen... Daher: habt ihr vielleicht für diesen Streckenabschnitt ne attraktive Alternative? Erschlagt mich mit eurer Ortskenntnis!


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. September 2014)

An die, die den Bike Tag kennen....? Nimmt man sein eigenes Bike mit oder nimmt man dorz ein Leih-/ Test Rad? Irgendwie würden Frauchen und ich beides gerne machen. Fahrtechnikkurse und Tour fahren!?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. September 2014)

@ScottRog69
Hmh, keine Ahnung -  ruf am besten morgen mal bei den Jungs http://www.odenwaldbike.de/kontakt.asp an.

@heiterbiswolkig
Das ist dem Forst geschuldet... Aber die Abfahrt geht ja auch zum Glück nicht hier runter. -ansonsten nimm einfach den Trail der ab der Eiche parallel dazu verläuft..


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für den schönen Bike Tag an die Teams von Odenwald Bikes, Haibike, dem Geo Naturpark Odenwald und der Familie Bormuth vom Gasthaus Kreuzhof! War alles absolut Top. Melibokus...Wir kommen wieder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Airflyer (13. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Anbei ein link zu den poc knieschoner, glaube der preis ist ganz gut
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003EV...165_QL70&qid=1410629976&sr=8-4#ref=mp_s_a_1_4

Und ein link für pedale

http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/32303132313230363039343050463032


----------



## BJ80 (14. September 2014)

Moin, fährt heute jemand?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (14. September 2014)

Hi, gibt es Morgen ne Feierabend Runde?

Heute ging eher nicht so viel. Runde paddeln am See um den Kopf wieder klarer zu bekommen...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. September 2014)

Bin raus für heute.... Morgen oder Mittwoch?


----------



## Navares (15. September 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Bin raus für heute.... Morgen oder Mittwoch?



Mittwoch wäre ich dabei!


----------



## BJ80 (15. September 2014)

Alles klar dann Mittwoch!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. September 2014)

Passt mir glaub ich auch besser.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. September 2014)

OK; OA ist mit am Start: 17:15 beim OA: Eventuell sollte man Licht mit einpacken, reicht aber auch noch ohne für ne kleine Runde.


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. September 2014)

Für ne kleine Runde sollte es auch noch ohne Licht reichen. Gestern war´s allerd. ab 19.40 Uhr schon recht dunkel im Wald gewesen...

Gruss und viel Spass - bin leider raus.
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (17. September 2014)

Ja, mal sehen wann du wieder mit uns ne Runde drehst: Samstag? 
Ansonsten: Ich habe mal meine Lampe eingepackt und geladen. Bin also bereit...


----------



## Bonvivant (17. September 2014)

Ich wäre gern dabei. Wo ist der Treffpunkt?
@LarsLipp: PN


----------



## BJ80 (17. September 2014)

Hab leider keine Lampe und werde dann abbiegen, wenns mir zu düster wird. Bis später


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (17. September 2014)

Nette Runde heute. @Mr Nice: wir waren schnell genug, für mit ohne Licht...
@Bonivant: habe deine Nachricht nicht gelesen. Denke am Samstag gibt es wieder eine Runde. Am besten schon nen Tag vorab melden, dann machen wir nen offiziellen Treffpunkt aus. Dein Profil ist für uns ja auch nicht einsehbar... 

Samstag zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr Startzeit.


----------



## open-air (18. September 2014)

Stimme ich zu.
Leider hat mein Höhentraining nichts gebracht, schnaufffff.


----------



## LarsLipp (18. September 2014)

Höhentraining: Rumstehen trainiert doch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (18. September 2014)

Rumgestanden`` `?? OA hat doch mehr gelegen und gegessen....


----------



## open-air (18. September 2014)

Dafür habe ich eine bleibende Erinnerung an den Tripp


----------



## BJ80 (18. September 2014)

Dann gabs wohl Rumsteh(k)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. September 2014)

Ne bleibende Erinnerung? Die Kilos bekommst du schon wieder runter.... 

@BJ80 
Hast du dir schon ne Lampe für den Herbst/Winter bestellt? Ansonsten hätte ich evtl. eine über - hab gerade gestern bei DX bestellt. Näheres gerne per PM

Gruss
chris


----------



## Navares (19. September 2014)

Tag zusammen, wie sieht es mit Morgen aus schon eine Uhrzeit geplant und wo ist Treffpunkt?

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (19. September 2014)

@


BJ80 schrieb:


> Dann gabs wohl Rumsteh(k)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Der war jetzt mal richtig gut. Mal sehen was die Jungs vom weiteren Trip mitbringen... 

Ja, morgen fahren, Wetter sieht im Moment nach Regen aus. Schauen wir mal wie es morgen aussieht. BJ wollte schon um 9:00 Uhr los, Ich 10:30, David um 11:00. Machen wir nur wo treffen wir uns?

Denke so 10:00 / 10:30 klingt für mich OK wenn es trocken ist....
Heute noch mal am Kabel gehangen: das ist jetzt wirklich rum: es wird Herbst... in 2 Tagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (19. September 2014)

Jungs, ich glaub das wird dann nix bei mir. Ist aber kein Problem. Wär sowieso alles echt knapp geworden. Vielleicht fahr ich dann am Sonntag ne Runde, wenns trocken ist. 
Viel Spaß euch!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Navares (20. September 2014)

10:30 ist voll in Ordnung! Wenn das Wetter hält natürlich! Wenn ja? Bei OA?

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (20. September 2014)

OK 10:30 beim OA! wo denn sonst... Oder kommt noch jemand?


Bembelbahn Dirt Contest

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bembelbahn-Bergstraße/219635678058618


----------



## Navares (20. September 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK 10:30 beim OA! wo denn sonst... Oder kommt noch jemand?
> 
> 
> Bembelbahn Dirt Contest
> ...



Prima, Wetter schaut ja noch recht stabil aus hoffen wir auf das Beste. Bis nachher!

Gruß David


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. September 2014)

Es regnet...


----------



## open-air (20. September 2014)

ja, tut es, und?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. September 2014)

Kennst doch unserer Zuckerpupe... Die Jugend halt. Meint immer den Berg hochrasen zu müssen, hält aber keinen Tropfen aus...


----------



## LarsLipp (21. September 2014)

Noch was so am Rande für die 2 Mitfahrer von gestern: Dichtmilch dichtet nur, wenn genug im Reifen ist..  8 - 10 ml sind wohl zu wenig.
Einen guten Schluck aufgefüllt und auf die Seite gelegt wo es ab 3 Bar abbläst und schon ist alles wieder gut...

Eventuell die Woche noch ne kleine Runde? Nach Feierabend?


----------



## Navares (21. September 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Noch was so am Rande für die 2 Mitfahrer von gestern: Dichtmilch dichtet nur, wenn genug im Reifen ist..  8 - 10 ml sind wohl zu wenig.
> Einen guten Schluck aufgefüllt und auf die Seite gelegt wo es ab 3 Bar abbläst und schon ist alles wieder gut...
> 
> Eventuell die Woche noch ne kleine Runde? Nach Feierabend?



Haha, kein Wunder das der nicht dicht wurde! Jo kleine Runde geht immer unter der Woche!

Gruß David


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. September 2014)

Wenn die Rippe mit spielt bin ich am Start. 

@LarsLipp 
Ab wann bist du weg? Bräuchte vorher noch die Bremsbeläge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. September 2014)

Ab Samstag. 

Was macht die Rippe? Wir haben uns schon gedacht das es etwas heftiger war. So lange wie du gebraucht hast...


----------



## open-air (22. September 2014)

Mr. Nice, gute Besserung.


----------



## Micro767 (22. September 2014)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## LarsLipp (22. September 2014)

Oh ja: gute Besserung: wie schlimm ist es denn? Du konntest am Sonntag zumindest arbeiten?


----------



## BJ80 (22. September 2014)

Hey Chris, was ist passiert?
wünsche Dir ebenfalls gute Besserung!


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. September 2014)

Alles im grünen Bereich...  sind halt zwei Rippen geprellt.

Keine Ahnung was so wirkl. passiert ist. Wollte ein bißchen Abstand zu den anderen lassen und bin dann im Steilhang mit zu wenig Geschwindigkeit an ner Wurzel mim Vorderrad hängen geblieben und über den Lenker abgestiegen... passiert 

Na, dann schauen wir mal was die Tage das Wetter macht....


----------



## LarsLipp (22. September 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Alles im grünen Bereich...  sind halt zwei Rippen geprellt.
> 
> *Keine Ahnung was so wirkl. passiert ist. Wollte ein bißchen Abstand zu den anderen lassen und bin dann im Steilhang mit zu wenig Geschwindigkeit an ner Wurzel mim Vorderrad hängen geblieben und über den Lenker abgestiegen... passiert *
> 
> Na, dann schauen wir mal was die Tage das Wetter macht....




Wie immer: Sicherheit durch Geschwindigkeit... Aber besser langsam ein wenig verletzen als schnell heftig...


----------



## open-air (22. September 2014)

Aua, und ich will mir heute mal die Fäden ziehen lassen , Mal sehen ob Dock "Holiday" da ist.


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. September 2014)

Bei Rippenprellung empfehle ich Sauna, gutes Essen und anschließend Massage durch eine geeignete Masseurin....  Gute Besserung. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (23. September 2014)

Moin Männer,
jemand Lust morgen ne Feierabendrunde zu starten?
Gruß
Björn


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. September 2014)

Lust schon aber keine Zeit.... muss die Tipps von Scottroge69 beherzigen 

Nein, Spassbeiseite heute Abend ist leider Elternabend - sprich einer muss die Kids ins Bett bringen. Evtl. dreh ich aber morgen oder Donnerstag Abend noch ne Runde.
Deine Lampe dürfte im übrigen auch die nächste Woche da sein. Allerdings bin ich da in Nauders


----------



## BJ80 (23. September 2014)

Morgen passt doch  heute kann ich leider auch nicht. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Navares (23. September 2014)

Morgen hört sich gut an, wäre ich auch mit dabei!

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (23. September 2014)

Denke ich bin raus. Viel Spaß und dann komme ich am ersten November weider mit...


----------



## Micro767 (24. September 2014)

Schönen sonnigen Urlaub ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (24. September 2014)

Hallo,

wer hat den am Samstag Zeit und Lust zum fahren ?

@LarsLipp : Schönen Urlaub 

@Mr.Nice : Auch von mir noch Gute Besserung 

Im moment haben wir hier ja einen hohen Verletzten stand, hoffentlich legt sich das wieder.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. September 2014)

Wieso? Wer ist denn noch verletzt? OA ist wieder Gesund, ich bin wieder Gesund? 

Bin raus, die Nase juckt und ich riskiere nix mehr. Wohl auch kein Sport Studio...

Eventuell dann heute um 19:00 Uhr ne Kaltschale. Das sollte drin sein...


----------



## Micro767 (24. September 2014)

Samstag stehten Arbeiten an Haus und Garten an


----------



## open-air (24. September 2014)

Heute, ich muß noch in ein Meeting um 15:30 -> weiß noch nicht ob ich das dann bis 17:00 zum Fahren schaffe.
Sa. hat meine Liebe  da bin ich raus.

@*Micro767*, das kenne ich


----------



## Navares (24. September 2014)

Eventuell bin ich Samstag dabei, mal schauen!

Gruß David


----------



## open-air (24. September 2014)

bin raus für heute außer für N8ride. wenn das hier nicht noch länger dauert


----------



## LarsLipp (24. September 2014)

Bei mir schleicht sich eine Erkältung an... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Navares (24. September 2014)

Da war wohl nichts Heute, bin auch erst später von der Arbeit weg gekommen hatte noch einen Servicetechniker auf der Anlage...
Dann doch eher Samstag ne frühe Runde!

Gruß David


----------



## Navares (26. September 2014)

Einen schönen guten Morgen zusammen,

wie schaut es denn aus für Morgen? Jemand mit am Start? Falls ja wo treffen wir uns und zu welcher Uhrzeit?

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (26. September 2014)

11:20 Flughafen Frankfurt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (26. September 2014)

Das reicht doch, 7:00 Uhr los, 2 Runden Meli und ab geht's ohne Stress in Urlaub


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. September 2014)

Ich hab morgen ne Pfitzenmeier Ausfahrt und bin auch raus....   und ab Sonntag dann auch für eine Woche in den Alpen im Urlaub


----------



## open-air (26. September 2014)

Na dann, auch einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Micro767 (26. September 2014)

Schönen Urlaub !


----------



## Airflyer (26. September 2014)

Also am Sonntag wäre ich am Meli dabei, wer noch ?


----------



## Micro767 (26. September 2014)

Muss ich mit meiner Holden besprechen, da wir zusammen fahren wollen ...


----------



## LarsLipp (26. September 2014)

Mr Nice: wie schon wieder Urlaub. Na so viel wie du arbeitest hast du den auch verdient.  Wobei du ja immer gut erholt aus der Woche kommst.... 

7:00 Uhr: OA: ich wecke dich dann aber...

Surfbag gepackt. Jetzt noch 2 Unterhosen, sonst noch was?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. September 2014)

Summer Time on the Lake....


----------



## open-air (27. September 2014)

Wo warst Du?
Ahhh, Langnese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (27. September 2014)

Also ich würde morgen um 11 am Park hotel starten.


----------



## open-air (27. September 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Also ich würde morgen um 11 am Park hotel starten.


OK, 11:00 bei mir.
@Micro767, meine würde mitkommen, wenn Ihr später fahren wollt, treffen wir uns oben.


----------



## Airflyer (27. September 2014)

Ok, würde etwas früher kommen dann könntest du mir noch helfen die kette zu wechseln? Brauche was um die kettenniet auszupressen.


----------



## open-air (28. September 2014)

OK


----------



## Micro767 (28. September 2014)

Wir kommen von LA aus mit den HT's ...


----------



## rmfausi (28. September 2014)

Wir werden am Tag der deutschen Einheit (3.10) nach Beerfelden fahren, ist ja auch kein Buggelnunner Rennen dieses Jahr. Wer hätte auch Interesse/Zeit/Lust usw. mitzukommen? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. September 2014)

Ich nicht  

Habe was für den OA: der muss mal mit nach Bali, dann kann er sich richtig günstig Satt essen:

50k all you can eat BBQ. Rechne selbst mal um: IDR ist die Währung...
http://www.61legian.com/


----------



## open-air (29. September 2014)

Ich leider auch nicht.
Seit LL nach Bali abgeflogen ist haben wir geiles Wetter und gestern ein scheene Runde gedreht.

Aber eine Einladung für 4 Wochen mit 1. Klasse hin /rück Flug nach Bali könnte ich mir gefallen lassen.


----------



## LarsLipp (29. September 2014)

Ich lade dich herzlichst ein. Musst halt das Ticket bezahlen. Mit der Vorstellung wird das nix... Wir reisen hier alles andere als erster Klasse.

Du musst dir nur ein neues Rad kaufen, bei dem du den Urlaub sparst: Mr Nice hilft dir bestimmt
Habe ich auch schon so gemacht.... Wobei erster Klasse Flug dann schon heftig wird. Dann eher ein neues Auto...

Beim Scratch war sogar mehr als ein Bali Urlaub drin...


----------



## open-air (29. September 2014)

Wie sind Wasser und Wellen?


----------



## Micro767 (29. September 2014)

Bescheiden da er so viel Zeit hier im Forum und mit WhatsApp verbringt ....


----------



## LarsLipp (29. September 2014)

@miCro: gut erkannt. War aber einiges der Zeit noch am FLughafen Taipeh...  Muss auch noch Zimmer für den nächsten Urlaub buchen. Die Wunschunterkunft zwischen xMass und Sylvester war schon ausgebucht... So ein Stress... Der Ort ist schon zu 81% ausgebucht... 

Wasser ist sacke kalt, denke maximal 26° Hätte besser den Neopren mitgenommen. Wellen im Moment hier am Strand wie immer nicht so der Bringer. Warum fahr ich hier noch mal hin. OK, morgen komme ich früher raus, dann poste ich mal wie es en nem richtigen Surfstrand war. 
Das Magische Seegrass meldet für morgen 2 - 3 Meter und Ebbe ist auch zur passenden Zeit um 7:00 Uhr....

Alles in allem: klingt nicht für jeden Gut: Jörg ist bestimmt froh zu Hause zu sein... 
Stammtisch gibt es hier auch keinen, geschweige denn ordentliche Radler. Nee, hier musst man schon Bier trinken...

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Micro767 (29. September 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @miCro:
> 
> Wasser ist sacke kalt, denke maximal 26° Hätte besser den Neopren mitgenommen.
> 
> ...


 
d.h. doch du warst zu wenig hier zuhause im (kalten) See wenn dir 26°C jetzt dort zu kalt ist


----------



## Airflyer (29. September 2014)

Hallo, hat jemand lust morgen um 16 uhr zu fahren ?


----------



## Micro767 (29. September 2014)

Lust schon nur keine Zeit ...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. September 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> d.h. doch du warst zu wenig hier zuhause im (kalten) See wenn dir 26°C jetzt dort zu kalt ist




scheiß jet lag: Micro hat recht. Bei uns ist das Wasser viel zu warm im See, härtet nicht ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (29. September 2014)

Lust? Ja, kann aber noch nicht sagen wann ich morgen raus komme.
Aber 16:00 wird nix, das ist in der Woche so, als würde Perga Sa. um 10:00 mit fahren. 
Sorry, wenn kann ich ab 17:00 frühestens.


----------



## open-air (29. September 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> scheiß jet lag: Micro hat recht. Bei uns ist das Wasser viel zu warm im See, härtet nicht ab...


Wir fühlen mit Dir !
https://www.google.de/search?redir_...id-browser-type&qsubts=1412022004187&devloc=0


----------



## LarsLipp (30. September 2014)

Danke, ist im Moment echt recht kühl hier. Aber sehr angenehm. OK, nur kühl für die Locals. Habe ganz gut geschätzt. 26.2°, da reicht der Neopren String. Jetzt habe ich aber erst mal meinen Jet Lag ausgeschlafen. Nix mit Surfen. Habe mal den Jörg gemacht und spät raus und dann aber volle Action...

Ich habe euch aber einige der Sonnenstrahlen rüber geschickt. Sieht ja echt nach nem goldenen Herbst aus. Vielen Dank an all die alten Weiber für den herllichen Altweibersommer....


----------



## Airflyer (30. September 2014)

Kein problem, hat sich jetzt sowieso erledigt bin schon zur arbeit gefahren ohne Bike .


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Oktober 2014)

Grüße vom Mann aus dem Meer...


----------



## open-air (2. Oktober 2014)




----------



## BJ80 (2. Oktober 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wir werden am Tag der deutschen Einheit (3.10) nach Beerfelden fahren, ist ja auch kein Buggelnunner Rennen dieses Jahr. Wer hätte auch Interesse/Zeit/Lust usw. mitzukommen? Gruß rmfausi



Fährt da morgen jemand mit nach Beerfelden?


----------



## Airflyer (2. Oktober 2014)

@LarsLipp Super Foto 

Also für morgen bin ich raus, aber am Samstag um 11 Uhr am meli oder so wäre ich sicher dabei.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Oktober 2014)

@All: bitte keine Bilder auf What's Up... Vor allem Mr Nice...  Hab nur 90mb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (3. Oktober 2014)

Servus Jungs hat jemand in der Nähe von Bensheim  ein Entlüftungskit für eine Avid Elixir 5.  Optimalerweise mit kurzem support  wäre top bremse funktioniert Null.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi Meik, hast du ja geschrieben: ist ne Elixir. Kannst zur Not mal den Peewee kontaktieren. Keine Ahnung ob der im Moment noch an Rädern schraubt. Hast du seine Nummer? Wenn nicht der Sven...


----------



## BJ80 (3. Oktober 2014)

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Wie immer 11:00 Uhr OA?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## open-air (3. Oktober 2014)

Sorry für die späte Antwort.
Ich bin für morgen raus.

Habt ne schöne Runde oder auch 2.


----------



## Airflyer (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin leider auch raus, sorry.


----------



## Micro767 (5. Oktober 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @All: bitte keine Bilder auf What's Up... Vor allem Mr Nice...  Hab nur 90mb...



bildet und video´s kann man in den Einstellungen ausschalten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. Oktober 2014)

Danke Micro: dann poste ich mal hier, keine Ahnung, wie man in WU einen Link postet.... Das können die gerne wieder brauen...


----------



## Airflyer (5. Oktober 2014)

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/sudhessen-morgen/viernheim/bikeparcours-rundet-angebot-ab-1.1913756


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Oktober 2014)

Ruhig hier: fahrt Ihr nicht mehr?

Grüße aus der Welle... Danke an Olga für das Bild...


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Oktober 2014)

Und hey, zu spät: Mr Nice noch alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag...


----------



## open-air (11. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Bild 
Hir gibt es auch Wasser, leider nur von oben.


----------



## open-air (11. Oktober 2014)

@Mr.Nice,

Äm, ja, noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## BJ80 (11. Oktober 2014)

Moin, regnets in bensheim?
Oder mal anders rum gefragt: geht jemand fahren dieses Wochenende?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## open-air (11. Oktober 2014)

Im Moment nicht, ist aber sehr feucht und Neblig. Wetter ist nicht gerade einladend.


----------



## BJ80 (11. Oktober 2014)

Jetz kommt die Zeit mit dem besten gripp  ich wäre dabei!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## open-air (11. Oktober 2014)

Also das Schloss ist schon nicht zu sehen geschweige der Meli.
Ev. mal am Nachmittag, bin am basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2014)

@Chris 
Nachträglich alles Gute von mir und meiner Holden !


----------



## Perga (11. Oktober 2014)

open-air schrieb:


> Also das Schloss ist schon nicht zu sehen geschweige der Meli.



 krank?  - hier haste auch nedd gejammert :


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Oktober 2014)

Da war 's ja auch nicht neblig sondern er hatte nur zuviel geraucht 

@LarsLipp
Olga?  Who the fu** is Olga?

@BJ80
Jaa, nee is klar

#all
Danke für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche


----------



## Airflyer (11. Oktober 2014)

@Mr. Nice: Von mir auch nachträglich zum Geburtstag alles Gute 

@LarsLipp : super Bild


----------



## Perga (11. Oktober 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> @Mr. Nice: Von mir auch nachträglich zum Geburtstag alles Gute


Von mir auch alles Gute !


Airflyer schrieb:


> @LarsLipp : super Bild


Deins auch, wie Du sehen kannst


----------



## Airflyer (11. Oktober 2014)

Perga schrieb:


> Deins auch, wie Du sehen kannst


----------



## Perga (11. Oktober 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


>


na, das Bild oben: zwei typen , drei bikes  -  wer fährt denn das blau und hat den auslöser betätigt...


----------



## Airflyer (11. Oktober 2014)

Ok, na klar hätte besser nochmal  durchgescrollt .


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Oktober 2014)

@Perga: Ihr wart ja eh nicht fahren. Hast du schon mal was von nem Selbstauslöser gehört? Warst du wirklich dabei? In der Suppe erkennt man eh nix. 

Dann drück ich euch mal die Daumen für das Wetter, wobei es mir reicht, wenn es gut wird wenn wir zurück sind. Schneit's schon in den Bergen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (13. Oktober 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @Perga: Ihr wart ja eh nicht fahren. Hast du schon mal was von nem Selbstauslöser gehört? Warst du wirklich dabei? In der Suppe erkennt man eh nix.


richtig, waren nicht fahren. Und das Foto hat Airflyer persönlich ohne Selbstauslöser gemacht...



LarsLipp schrieb:


> Dann drück ich euch mal die Daumen für das Wetter, wobei es mir reicht, wenn es gut wird wenn wir zurück sind. Schneit's schon in den Bergen?


Bei dem Foto gab's Eisregen. Es ist in ca 2000 Meter aufgenommen, also 3x höher als du mit deinem Bike zusammen je warst.

Viel Spaß noch du Wasserratte


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich treib halt lieber mit meiner "Luftmatratze" auf dem Wasser rum. HM, eventuell kann ich Überstunden nur einzeln abfeiern. Dann gibt es eventuell im nächsten Jahr mal ein langes Weekend in den Bergen. 
@Perga: Stimmt nicht ganz. War schon auf dem Lac Blanc. also maximal doppelt so hoch... Ich hatte da aber Sonnenschein, danach aber auch ein kaputtes Schlüsselbein .... 

Dafür war ich schon mit dem Snowboard höher: wir können mal ne Tour machen: ich Snowboard und du dein Rad mit Spikes. Ich wähl die Tiefschnee Strecke aus ...


----------



## Micro767 (14. Oktober 2014)

schönstes Bike Wetter und ich komm hier net raus und wenn dann kommen heute noch 2 Termine und die haben nix mit biken zu tun


----------



## yousef666 (14. Oktober 2014)

@Mr.Nice : Alles Gute nachträglich!


----------



## BJ80 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hey in die Runde,
wenn mich meine Wetter-App nicht anschwindelt wird das Wochenende bombig.
Jemand Lust auf Beerfelden??? und wenn ja, lieber Samstag oder Sonntag?
Sagt Bescheid.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Oktober 2014)

@yousef666 
Danke schön

@BJ80 
Hmh, Lust schon aber Samstag wird nix bei mir da die für dieses Jahr letzte Pfitzenmeier Ausfahrt auf dem Programm steht. Wenn also dann eher Sonntag aber ich bezweifel stark, dass bis dahin mein 901 bereit ist.... oder OA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (15. Oktober 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> ... aber ich bezweifel stark, dass bis dahin mein 901 bereit ist.... oder OA



OA ist glaub ich fertig mit dem Umbau, hat uns gestern zumindest das Foto gezeigt (die Reifen waren dann doch schneller da):


----------



## BJ80 (15. Oktober 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @yousef666
> Danke schön
> 
> @BJ80
> Hmh, Lust schon aber Samstag wird nix bei mir da die für dieses Jahr letzte Pfitzenmeier Ausfahrt auf dem Programm steht. Wenn also dann eher Sonntag aber ich bezweifel stark, dass bis dahin mein 901 bereit ist.... oder OA



Habs letzten Samstag "hängen" sehen... Glaube bis auf das wacklige Pedal wars fertig...


----------



## open-air (15. Oktober 2014)

Nöööö, dauert noch.
Die Blümchen fehlen.


----------



## Navares (15. Oktober 2014)

BJ80 schrieb:


> Hey in die Runde,
> wenn mich meine Wetter-App nicht anschwindelt wird das Wochenende bombig.
> Jemand Lust auf Beerfelden??? und wenn ja, lieber Samstag oder Sonntag?
> Sagt Bescheid.


 
Lust auch nur schon wieder das ganze Wochenende verplant! Ich werde aber am 26.10. ne Runde Beerfelden starten.
Wie sieht es die Tage mit ner Feierabendrunde aus?

Gruß David


----------



## open-air (15. Oktober 2014)

Geiles Wetter und erstaunlich wen man alles so am Werktag auf dem Meli trifft 
Und eigentlich hätte ich frei

So und nun an die Gartenarbeit bei lecker .

Blümchen sind dran.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Oktober 2014)

Wie du hast frei?? Irgendwas mache ich falsch.... 

Ich kann moment. immer nur fahren gehen wenn´s schon dunkel ist. Macht aber auch Laune


----------



## Micro767 (15. Oktober 2014)

ohne den Bestellten neuen Akku oder den neuen Lampen ....
Ausreden ich weiß, vorher gings auch mit den 2 alten Lampen


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Oktober 2014)

@Mr Nice: auch noch nicht die Boxxer ausgefahren: dann können wir ja eventuell nach meine Rückkehr ne Runde in Beerfelden drehen. Ich bringe ja eh noch ne Portion Sonne mit. Da lass ich nach der Rückkehr am besten das Berg auf Strampeln, lohnt eh nicht, muss ja bald wieder weg...  Die Farbe ist aber echt Prima: @OA: bekommst ein Wakeboard, wenn du das 901 so lackierst... 

War zu müde zum stehen, oder bin ich zu alt? Haleluja...


----------



## open-air (15. Oktober 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Wie du hast frei?? Irgendwas mache ich falsch....
> 
> Ich kann moment. immer nur fahren gehen wenn´s schon dunkel ist. Macht aber auch Laune


Da hab ich ja mal alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## open-air (15. Oktober 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @Mr Nice: auch noch nicht die Boxxer ausgefahren: dann können wir ja eventuell nach meine Rückkehr ne Runde in Beerfelden drehen. Ich bringe ja eh noch ne Portion Sonne mit. Da lass ich nach der Rückkehr am besten das Berg auf Strampeln, lohnt eh nicht, muss ja bald wieder weg...  Die Farbe ist aber echt Prima: @OA: bekommst ein Wakeboard, wenn du das 901 so lackierst...
> 
> War zu müde zum stehen, oder bin ich zu alt? Haleluja...


Du siehst aber irgendwie gelangweilt aus !?

Na lackiert habe ich tatsächlich an dem Rädchen.
Und die Boxer ist sack schwer, geht mir schon gut die Puste aus das Ding den Hausberg hoch zu strampeln.

Ups, hab ich mich da verplappert  
Na gut, das 901 will schweren Herzens wieder nach hause.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Oktober 2014)

@LarsLipp
Wohl zuviel "Fear and loathing in las vegas" 





gesehen, oder??

Das Wakeboard für Oa kannst du schon mal bestellen... die rosa Dose is schon geordert 





@oa
 Aber  es soll ja auch das bergab Radel geben...


----------



## open-air (15. Oktober 2014)

Für mich ohhhhh danke


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Oktober 2014)

OK, ich ess jetzt Abends nur noch 2 Portionen. Muss für das Wakeboard sparen... Aber nur ein Wakeboard: nicht das du auf dumme Gedanken kommst. Keine Bindung, keine Weste und auch keine Jahreskarte.... 

Kannst aber noch Wakeboarden gehen. Wasser wird noch it 21.5° gemeldet. An Weihnachten bestimmt noch mit 20.5°... Musst nur fest dran glauben....


----------



## Airflyer (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

wie siehts am Wochenende aus, wer macht am Samstag was ?


----------



## Micro767 (17. Oktober 2014)

Samstag muss ich noch abchecken, Sonntag wollen Perga und ich Touren mit 50Km und 1000+hm


----------



## Perga (17. Oktober 2014)

Airflyer schrieb:


> ...wie siehts am Wochenende aus, wer macht am Samstag was ?



Samstag: Dämpfer für die Enduro ist noch im Service, Fuß auch noch nedd so dolle. Mal schauen, was sich ergibt
Sonntag:  Mit CC rad  Tour Odenwald


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Oktober 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @BJ80
> Hmh, Lust schon aber Samstag wird nix bei mir da die für dieses Jahr letzte Pfitzenmeier Ausfahrt auf dem Programm steht.



@BJ80
Wann fährst du jetzt nach Beerfelden?


----------



## BJ80 (17. Oktober 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @BJ80
> Wann fährst du jetzt nach Beerfelden?



Hey Chris,
morgen - am liebsten so dass ich gegen 10:00 dort bin. Aber da bin ich flexibel!
Kommst du mit?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (17. Oktober 2014)

Servus Leute,

wir hatten am Mittwoch das erste Treffen um da Thema einer Traillegalisierung in Bensheim wieder aufzugreifen. In ca. vier Wochen soll es einen Folgetermin  geben. Wer noch nichts von der Aktion mitbekommen hat, oder an der Terminabstimmung über Doodle teilnehmen möchte, kann sich unter dem Folgenden Link auf dem laufenden halten.

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/legaler-mtb-trail-in-bensheim.728983/*

Grüße Meik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (17. Oktober 2014)

Also mit meiner Hand bin ich auch noch nicht 100% fit, aber vllt finden sich trotzdem ein paar für eine Ausfahrt am Meli!?


----------



## Liteville2010 (17. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit,

also ich wäre am Samstag dabei. Wann und wo ?


----------



## Perga (17. Oktober 2014)

können ja 11 Uhr OA machen?  bergauf kann ich ja fahren...bergab gibts viel wege...


----------



## Airflyer (17. Oktober 2014)

Ist OA überhaupt dabei ? 
Aber von mir aus gerne 11 Uhr entweder bei OA oder Kroneparkplatz !?


----------



## Perga (17. Oktober 2014)

gestern hatte er was verlauten lassen, aber wenn nicht, dann Kroneplatz, klar !


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Oktober 2014)

Airflyer: Hand? Was war denn da schon wieder...

Perga: kannst du mal dein Schneebild ändern? Ich bekomme Angst vor dem nach Hause kommen...

Hier ist jetzt so langsam der Sommer angekommen. Schön mollig in der Nacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (17. Oktober 2014)

Sa. bin ich dabei.
11:00, na gut


----------



## open-air (17. Oktober 2014)

Sa., geht bei mir nicht mit Park und So. mal sehen wie fitt meine bessere Hälfte ist.


----------



## Micro767 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich komm morgen auch, kann den Perga ja nicht so ganz alleine Berg abfahren lassen, deshalb nehm ich mal das HT und nicht das 301


----------



## open-air (17. Oktober 2014)

Da werde ich meine Stadtschlampe nehmen müssen, sind auch Klicks dran.


----------



## open-air (18. Oktober 2014)

Moin,
hier sieht man die Hand vor Augen nicht


----------



## Micro767 (18. Oktober 2014)

Soll sich ja noch ändern .....


----------



## Micro767 (18. Oktober 2014)

Oder sollen wir später los ?


----------



## open-air (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde es um 11:00 versuchen.


----------



## Micro767 (18. Oktober 2014)

Muss noch vorher zum Wertstoff Hof hoffe ich packe es noch halbwegs pünktlich


----------



## open-air (18. Oktober 2014)

Hier unten klart es auf.
Sch. Handy mach gleich den PC an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (19. Oktober 2014)

Jemand in Beerfelden heute?
Hätte bock mir Mittags eine 4 h Karte reinzuziehen.

Grüße Meik


----------



## Micro767 (23. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin !

Was geht am Wochenende ?

@ Perga, was macht dein Dämpfer ?


----------



## Perga (23. Oktober 2014)

Dämpfer ist gestern gekommen, will ihn heute einbauen. Schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird...


----------



## open-air (24. Oktober 2014)

Und? Morgen 10:00 Uhr 

Nee, bin die Woche viel zu müde! 11:00 Uhr dann sind auch die Temperaturen angenehmer


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Oktober 2014)

Morgen soll´s regnen......


----------



## Senecca (24. Oktober 2014)

Heute jemand Lust von Bensheim über den toten Mann zum Felsberg zu fahren? Bin konditionell vermutlich nicht so fit wie ihr, wird also eher entspannt.


----------



## oligie (24. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich wäre dabei. bin aber mehrere Wochen nicht mehr gefahren. Wird also wirklich entspannt ;-)


----------



## Senecca (24. Oktober 2014)

Cool. 16 Uhr (ungefähr) Uhr am Parkplatz Wambolder Sand? 
Ich weiß nicht was für Strecken du fährst, aber ich fahr' für gewöhnlich Waldautobahnen :/


----------



## oligie (24. Oktober 2014)

Ja wird schon passen. 16 Uhr am Parkplatz. Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senecca (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich werd' mich gleich auf den Weg machen. Wer sich anschließen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## open-air (24. Oktober 2014)

Da habe ich den falschen Job für.
Viel spaß


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Oktober 2014)

Falls ich morgen früh Schluss mache, so gegen 13:30 jemand am Start?


----------



## Micro767 (26. Oktober 2014)

Die meisten müssen arbeiten .....


----------



## open-air (26. Oktober 2014)

Genau .........


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Oktober 2014)

Die meisten: dann habt Ihr frei? Könnt ja auch um 05:00 Uhr anfangen...  Schauen wir mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (26. Oktober 2014)

War heute mit David  im Park. Morgen wird's nix, aber ich hab tatsächlich nächste Woche frei - sag Bescheid!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micro767 (27. Oktober 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Die meisten: dann habt Ihr frei? Könnt ja auch um 05:00 Uhr anfangen...  Schauen wir mal...


 
nein kann ich nicht, bzw mach ich nicht da die Stechuhr erst ab 07:00 zählt ....


----------



## Micro767 (27. Oktober 2014)

Kommenden Samstag wenn das Wetter passt
Sonntag bin ich raus !


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Oktober 2014)

Wird bei mir heute auch nix: Also Samstag dann ne gemütliche Einführungsrunde...


----------



## Senecca (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte später nochmal den Felsberg hoch. Tempo: in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft  Startzeit vermutlich 15:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Wambolder. Jemand dabei?


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Oktober 2014)

Wie schaut's aus: Samstag ab 11:00 Uhr? Denke um 10:00 ist es noch frisch. Dann sollte doch jeder (fast) jeder wach sein. Die schnellen Jungs können aber gerne zu Hause bleiben...  Nach 5 Wochen sind meine Beine bestimmt recht schwach...


----------



## Navares (30. Oktober 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wie schaut's aus: Samstag ab 11:00 Uhr? Denke um 10:00 ist es noch frisch. Dann sollte doch jeder (fast) jeder wach sein. Die schnellen Jungs können aber gerne zu Hause bleiben...  Nach 5 Wochen sind meine Beine bestimmt recht schwach...


 
Moin, ich bin raus leider keine Zeit diesen Samstag eventuell am Sonntag aber das steht noch in den Sternen! Viel Spaß Jungs

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag bin ich raus: Tante wird besucht. Die wurde 85. Falls das flach fällt gerne auch am Sonntag.


----------



## rmfausi (30. Oktober 2014)

Wo wird sich um 11 getroffen?  Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Airflyer (31. Oktober 2014)

Morgen um 11 Uhr wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (31. Oktober 2014)

Denke 11:00 Uhr beim OA? Gerne auch vorab bei mir. Dann muss ich mal wieder mit dem Rad rüber fahren... 

@OA: passt es? Ansonsten Kreuzung B3 Bachgass....

Oder doch morgen Beerfelden?


----------



## BJ80 (31. Oktober 2014)

Morgen 11:00 passt - bin auch dabei! Für beerfelden würd ich sogar gerne früher aufstehen!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Beerfelden dann Beerfelden 10:00 Uhr...


----------



## BJ80 (31. Oktober 2014)

Sag Bescheid - ich bin dabei! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## open-air (31. Oktober 2014)

11:00 ist OK
Beerfelden bin ich raus.


----------



## rmfausi (31. Oktober 2014)

Dann bin ich um 11 beim OA. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Senecca (31. Oktober 2014)

und OA steht für...?


----------



## rmfausi (31. Oktober 2014)

Beim open-air zu Hause. Die genaue Adresse gibt er Dir bestimmt gerne per PN. Dort ist oft Treffpunkt. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Oktober 2014)

OK: Trupp II wohl Beerfelden. 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (31. Oktober 2014)

Ok bin dann um 11 bei oa


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Oktober 2014)

BJ, Mr Nice und Ich sind um 10:00 in Beerfelden.

Eventuell will ich am Sonntag ne Runde drehen...


----------



## Navares (31. Oktober 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> BJ, Mr Nice und Ich sind um 10:00 in Beerfelden.
> 
> Eventuell will ich am Sonntag ne Runde drehen...



Buhuuu ich will auch verdammt...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. November 2014)

Schade das Beerfelden so spät aufmacht... And like every Friday I drive with Speed on the Highway...

Guten Morgen Ihr Schlafmützen. Wäre mal ne gute Gelegenheit für nen Weckruf...


----------



## Navares (1. November 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Schade das Beerfelden so spät aufmacht... And like every Friday I drive with Speed on the Highway...
> 
> Guten Morgen Ihr Schlafmützen. Wäre mal ne gute Gelegenheit für nen Weckruf...



Du Geiler! Nur mal so, ich hab immer noch ein schönes Scott Voltage von 2013 in L zu verkaufen kaum genutzt weil von meiner Ex gefahren!

Gruß David


----------



## Micro767 (1. November 2014)

Gruppe I
Fährt Meli

Gruppe III
Fährt beerdenden 

Gruppe III
Fährt amorbach 1 

Bin morgen wandern .,.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (1. November 2014)

Servus Jungs, hat jemand zufällig einen Adapter für die Sattelstütze 31,6 auf 30,9?

Grüße Meik


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (1. November 2014)

Servus Jungs, hat jemand zufällig einen Adapter für die Sattelstütze 31,6 auf 30,9?

Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (1. November 2014)

Beerfelden war mal echt cool. SUper Wetter. Ich war nach 4 Stunden auch gut Platt. So ein Urlaub ist echt hinderlich...


----------



## rmfausi (1. November 2014)

Bei uns war's auch top. Wetter war oben (Meli) schön Oberkörper frei zu geniessen.  Gruß rmfausi


----------



## open-air (1. November 2014)

Das war mal richtig geil.
Raus aus dem Nebel, rein in den Nebel.
Super Wetter, super “Tour“, und noch >1000Hm .


----------



## rmfausi (1. November 2014)

Ich hatte 30/1025 auf dem Tacho. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Perga (1. November 2014)

Nebel ? den gab es wohl nur hier...


----------



## Airflyer (2. November 2014)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag?


----------



## LarsLipp (2. November 2014)

eventuell: wann und wo? Denk ich geh in HI, dann aber nur ne seeehr langsames Ründchen.... Ab 12:30...


----------



## rmfausi (2. November 2014)

Also, so wie gestern.   langsam und gemüüütlich. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (2. November 2014)

Jemand bock mit nach beerfelden zu fahren?  Abfahrt 10 uhr?


----------



## LarsLipp (2. November 2014)

Für den einen gemütlich, für den anderen ein Rennen... Lasst uns mal ne Runde paddeln am See... 

So: Boxxer getuned: die Bohrungen an der Moco aufgebohrt. Jetzt fehlt ne Testfahrt. Bei gutem Wetter nächsten Sonntag??????


----------



## LarsLipp (2. November 2014)

Beerfelden hat jetzt erst mal zu: Alternative: http://www.bikepark-trippstadt.de/ Ohne Lift...


----------



## BJ80 (2. November 2014)

Wenn das Wetter gut ist machen die auf! Wir schauen gegen Ende der Woche mal auf der Homepage. Letzten Winter war fast durchgängig offen. Trippstadt war ich noch nicht. Zur Not kurbeln wir halt mal selbst hoch 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (2. November 2014)

Ich war heute in Beerfelden. hat sich so angehört, dass ab heute definitiv der komplette November dicht ist und im Dezember eventuell bei gutem Wetter geöffnet wird.


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. November 2014)

Yiep, so steht´s ab heute auch auf der HP.... http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/de/


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. November 2014)

Hi, sorry aber brauch jemand einen Hazet Assistent Werkzeugwagen? 45€
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1731/1731323-off44aygsxxc-_1-medium.jpg
Bitte per PM


----------



## LarsLipp (6. November 2014)

Hi,

eventuell kann ich morgen Nachmittag: jemand Interesse? Denke so ab 12 / 13 Uhr...
Samstag bin ich raus. Bucklige Verwandtschaft besuchen...
Sonntag bei Sonnenschein eventuell...


----------



## Navares (6. November 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eventuell kann ich morgen Nachmittag: jemand Interesse? Denke so ab 12 / 13 Uhr...
> Samstag bin ich raus. Bucklige Verwandtschaft besuchen...
> Sonntag bei Sonnenschein eventuell...


 
Wenn das Wetter was ist bin ich mit am Start ne Runde drehen, viel zu lange jetzt nicht auf dem Bock gewesen!

Gruß David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (6. November 2014)

12 Uhr morgen ``?? Hast du wieder HomeOffice??

Vor 14.30 Uhr wird das nix bei mir da ich den Zwerg erst von der Kita abhole. Das Wetter scheint morgen ja aber top zu werden...


----------



## LarsLipp (6. November 2014)

Dann fahren wir um 11:00, dann passt das mit dem Zwerg...

@Navares: ab wann kannst du? Muss noch ein wenig schauen, sollte aber passen... Lieber früher, dann kann ich noch an den See ...


----------



## k00b3 (6. November 2014)

Ist heute jemand am Start? Tm fuchstrail und meli?


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. November 2014)

Hast du überhaupt noch ein Bike? Hab gesehen, dass dein Evo im Bikemarkt drin ist....


----------



## k00b3 (6. November 2014)

Ja hab ich noch. Bin schon am tm. Wen du noch kommst fahr ich ein paar Lines bis dahin und warte


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. November 2014)

Bin noch arbeiten.... viel. beim nächsten mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k00b3 (7. November 2014)

Fährt heute jemand Runde?


----------



## LarsLipp (7. November 2014)

Eventuell, allerdings zieht es sich im Moment zu. Wollte nur bei gutem Wetter fahren. So ab 13:15 wäre der Treffpunkt.


----------



## k00b3 (7. November 2014)

Boah, das ist zu früh. Wer würde alles fahren?


----------



## Navares (7. November 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Eventuell, allerdings zieht es sich im Moment zu. Wollte nur bei gutem Wetter fahren. So ab 13:15 wäre der Treffpunkt.


 
Tach,

werd es wahrscheinlich nicht packen bis 13:15 so 14:15 wäre eventuell machbar! Leider ist noch ne große Baustelle aufgetreten in der Firma damit muss ich mich erstmal noch auseinander setzen...

Gruß David


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. November 2014)

So früh kann ich wie gesagt auch nicht.... dann bau ich mal das Trampolin im Gartem ab solange es trocken ist.

Euch viel Spass.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (7. November 2014)

OK, dann werde ich wenn ne frühe Runde fahren: nach 14:00 Uhr ist ja im schon fast ein Night Ride...


----------



## Navares (7. November 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK, dann werde ich wenn ne frühe Runde fahren: nach 14:00 Uhr ist ja im schon fast ein Night Ride...


 
Alles klar, werd dann erst gegen 14-14:30 ne schnelle Runde machen! Viel Spaß und schönes Wochenende..

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (7. November 2014)

Ich düse jetzt los... Eventuell sieht man sich ja noch...


----------



## Airflyer (7. November 2014)

Geht hier auch noch jemand Arbeiten oder nur noch Biken


----------



## LarsLipp (7. November 2014)

Im Moment versuche ich das mit dem Arbeiten nicht zu übertreiben: So ein Misst: Musste abbrechen und nen Dienst neu starten. Was macht man nicht alles für die Kollegen. Ist aber echt saukalt im Wald. Wie haben wir das denn im Winter gemacht? Ich glaub ich wander aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (7. November 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ich düse jetzt los... Eventuell sieht man sich ja noch...


 
Satz mit x! Sitze immer noch auf der Arbeit hoffe es war gut Heute zu fahren?

Gruß David


----------



## Senecca (7. November 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ist aber echt saukalt im Wald. Wie haben wir das denn im Winter gemacht? Ich glaub ich wander aus...



Mein Tacho hat mir vorhin beim Felsberg (Ohlyturm) 6,5°C angezeigt. Wenn der Wind durch den Wald zieht oder man runterfährt wirds schon mächtig frisch im Gesicht.


----------



## Airflyer (7. November 2014)

Wie siehts morgen mit einer ausfahrt aus ?


----------



## LarsLipp (7. November 2014)

War super: einmal TM und wieder heim. War echt frisch gewesen. Freue mich schon auf den Urlaub... 

Morgen wirds nix, eventuell am Sonntag ne kleine Runde


----------



## open-air (7. November 2014)

Wetter soll ja passen, um 11:00 für 1 bis 2 Runden?
Muss noch was schaffe, wird so früh dunkel.


----------



## Airflyer (7. November 2014)

Ok bin um 11bei dir, passt mir auch ganz gut.


----------



## BJ80 (8. November 2014)

Guten Morgen,
ich komm auch vorbei und fahr mit.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (8. November 2014)

OH. an other early bird...


----------



## k00b3 (8. November 2014)

Morgen zwischen 11 und 11:30 ne Tour, ist jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (9. November 2014)

Sind nachher auf Geburtstag ....


----------



## LarsLipp (9. November 2014)

Anzündholz gemacht und den Rasen gemäht. So: musst wieder nicht Bergauf strampeln. Den ein oder anderen sieht man ja am Dienstag!


----------



## Micro767 (9. November 2014)

Dienstag wurde auf Montag 19 Uhr vorgezogen aber auch da kann ich nicht ....


----------



## codit (9. November 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Dienstag wurde auf Montag 19 Uhr vorgezogen aber auch da kann ich nicht ....


?????
Wie, woher hast Du die Info ich habe nichts Derartiges gehört? Über den Email-Verteiler vom 1. Treffen kam keine Nachricht, Im Forum war auch nichts zu lesen.


----------



## tfdelacruz (9. November 2014)

Wäre mir gerade auch neu


----------



## LarsLipp (9. November 2014)

@miCro: bitte näher erläutern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (10. November 2014)

Ist mir auch neu. Ich habe denTisch vom letzten mal im Bierkeller für Dienstag 19 uhr reserviert. 

schreibe ich heute Vormittag nochmal in sämtliche Gruppen.

Grüße Meik


----------



## Micro767 (10. November 2014)

in der Whatsapp Gruppe wurde der Betreff von Jörg auf:

MTB Stammtisch Mo. 19 Uhr

geändert.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (10. November 2014)

Treffen “LEGALER MTB TRAIL IN BENSHEIM“

Guten Morgen zusammen,

es steht wie angekündigt der Termin mit den meisten Doodle Zusagen (Dienstag 11.11 um 19:00 Uhr) im Bierkeller Bensheim. Da Michael leider verhindert ist übergibt er Christopher die Ergebnisse bzw. die noch offenen Punkte der Abteilungsgründung im Verein.

Das wurde auch so in der folgenden Gruppe kommuniziert.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/legaler-mtb-trail-in-bensheim.728983/

Mir fällt es mittlerweile auch schwer den zahlreichen Kommunikationskanälen zu folgen. Deswegen sollten wir für die öffentliche Kommunikation ausschließlich die oben genannte Gruppe zum Thema der Trail Legalisierung nutzen.

Adresse Bierkeller:

Grieselstraße 50
64625 Bensheim

Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (10. November 2014)

Danke Meik für die Klarstellung: bin auch dafür, nur einen Kanal zu verwenden, den auch alle Nutzen.


----------



## Micro767 (10. November 2014)

Ja das Vermischen von Beiträgen und Terminen in verschiedenen Themen sowie Medien macht es einem auch nicht wirklich einfach !

Dazu kommt das nicht jeder jedes Medium nutzt oder nutzen kann ! Feht ja nur noch eine FB Gruppe ....


----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2014)

Sieht nach Regen aus für morgen... 

Mal sehen, ob ich dieses Jahr noch wirklich zum biken komme...

Falls es morgen hält könnte ich mir schon vorstellen ne RUnde zu fahren... Ansonsten halt uns doofe Studio...


----------



## Micro767 (14. November 2014)

Ich / wir sind raus für das Wochenende


----------



## Senecca (14. November 2014)

Jemand bei ner Runde zum Felsberg dabei? Wetter scheint gut zu sein.


----------



## open-air (14. November 2014)

Bin für morgen raus.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2014)

Der kranke Volgel ist wohl noch Krank: gute Besserung. Mal sehen, was das Wetter macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liteville2010 (15. November 2014)

Ich bin heute auch nicht dabei. War gestern nachmittag schon on Tour


----------



## LarsLipp (15. November 2014)

OKi, scheint ja keiner am Start zu sein, mal sehen was meine Motivation macht. Kleine Runde wird wohl gehen...


----------



## open-air (15. November 2014)

Hi Calimero,



Gruß
open-air


----------



## SlayerLover (15. November 2014)

Happy Birthday auch von mir  und ne passende Geburtstagstorte gibts dazu 
LG, Slayerlover


----------



## LarsLipp (15. November 2014)

Was ein Wetter heute: wer hätte das gedacht? Seit langem mal wieder alleine ne Runde gefahren. Nicht alleine, die Sonne war bei mir...


----------



## Micro767 (17. November 2014)

DX Lampen Bestellung ist voll in die Hose gegangen. Am 18.09 habe ich 2 Lampen bestellt die bis heute nicht eingetroffen sind !
Jeder Info musste ich hinterher rennen und heute wurde mir eine Gutschrift angeboten, die ich angenommen habe. Jetzt werd ich meinem Geld hinterher rennen müssen. Tja das war meine erste und letzte Bestellung dort.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. November 2014)

Wenn du eine Gutschrift hast, ist dann nicht alles OK?

Drück dir die Daumen. Bis jetzt hatte aber noch keine Probleme?????


----------



## Micro767 (17. November 2014)

Noch hab ich die Gutschrift nicht und erste recht nicht das geld auf dem Konto !

Und wenn ich jetzt z.B. bei Amazon bestelle, bezahle dann aber das doppelte ... kann aber eher reklamieren und muss auch keine 45 tage warten


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. November 2014)

Das es dort lange dauern kann ist schon richtig ABER bisher ist auch immer genau das gekommen was auch bestellt wurde. Und ich hab da ja schon einiges geordert! Hast du mal dort ein Ticket für deine Bestellung aufgegeben? Danach hatte ich dann meist innerh. 3-4 Tage zumindest ne zufriedenstellende Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (17. November 2014)

Ja das mit dem Ticket läuft schon ein paar Wochen daher kommt ja auch jetzt das Angebot auf Gutschrift


----------



## k00b3 (17. November 2014)

Ist heute Abend jemand unterwegs? Wollte gegen 19:30 starten.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. November 2014)

Der ein oder andere hatte ja Interesse an der Flowtrail IG: wie sieht es denn hier mit euren Anmeldungen aus? Ich habe es heute erledigt. 
Antrag gibt es im Forum und kann per Mail versendet werden.


----------



## 2speed2slow (19. November 2014)

Gude morge... jemand bock am fr. Auf en nightride... wollt mit em freund um sieben los... wenn jemand bock hat grade melden... gruss 2speed

Wens wetter passt... sollt nett zuviel regnen. ..


----------



## Navares (19. November 2014)

2speed2slow schrieb:


> Gude morge... jemand bock am fr. Auf en nightride... wollt mit em freund um sieben los... wenn jemand bock hat grade melden... gruss 2speed
> 
> Wens wetter passt... sollt nett zuviel regnen. ..


 
Was für ne Runde willst du fahren? Welches Tempo?

Gruß David


----------



## 2speed2slow (19. November 2014)

Gude... ne gemütliche meli runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (19. November 2014)

2speed2slow schrieb:


> Gude... ne gemütliche meli runde...


 
Also ich wäre eventuell mit dabei muss erstmal schauen wie es auf der Arbeit aussieht! Wo wäre denn Treffpunkt?

Gruß David


----------



## 2speed2slow (19. November 2014)

Auerbach krone


----------



## k00b3 (19. November 2014)

Ich bin dabei! 
Wollte heute Abend ne Runde drehen! Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## Micro767 (19. November 2014)

Micro767 schrieb:


> DX Lampen Bestellung ist voll in die Hose gegangen. Am 18.09 habe ich 2 Lampen bestellt die bis heute nicht eingetroffen sind !
> Jeder Info musste ich hinterher rennen und heute wurde mir eine Gutschrift angeboten, die ich angenommen habe. Jetzt werd ich meinem Geld hinterher rennen müssen. Tja das war meine erste und letzte Bestellung dort.


 
zumindest war die Gutschrift schnell und ohne Rückfragen, soll heissen heute war das Geld wieder auf meinem Konto !


----------



## Navares (19. November 2014)

k00b3 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!
> Wollte heute Abend ne Runde drehen! Ist jemand dabei?



Eben erst gelesen wann und von wo willst du los?

Gruß David


----------



## k00b3 (19. November 2014)

Ah wird heute nichts, morgen Abend 19 Uhr und wir sind zu dritt


----------



## Navares (19. November 2014)

Ok alles klar mal schauen ob ich das Morgen schaffe, hab Abends noch Training das fällt aber wohl wegen Mangel an Leuten eh aus...
Melde mich dann kurzfristig!

Gruß David


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2014)

Samstag sieht trocken aus: wer ist mit am Start?


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. November 2014)

Bei mir schaut´s gut aus.... Start 10.00 Uhr bei OA.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Navares (20. November 2014)

Samstag bin ich leider raus, sitze beim Tätowierer!

Gruß David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (20. November 2014)

Bin dabei! 10:00 Uhr OA passt mir sehr gut - muss nachmittags noch auf Geburtstag.


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2014)

Boah ist das früh...  Na klar, oder ist es um 10:00 noch frisch? Eventuell sollte Mr Nice erst mal ne Runde Beine müde fahren... 
Werde dann nach der Gans ja "gans" gut Energie haben. Oder ne Ausrede, warum ich so langsam bin...


----------



## Navares (20. November 2014)

So wie sieht das Heute mit einem NR aus? Besteht da Interesse? Würde so 18:30 Uhr rum als Zeit anpeilen.

Gruß David


----------



## Perga (20. November 2014)

Navares schrieb:


> So wie sieht das Heute mit einem NR aus? Besteht da Interesse? Würde so 18:30 Uhr rum als Zeit anpeilen.
> 
> Gruß David



wollen 19Uhr los. Treffen uns B3 Ecke/Auffahrt zum Auerbacher Schloß (Ernst-Ludwig-Promenade)


----------



## oligie (20. November 2014)

Hi, 
ich bin noch ganz jungfräulich in sachen Nightride aber würde das gerne heute ändern... 
Gibts was zu beachten außer Licht und wärmere Klamotten?
19 Uhr steht?


----------



## k00b3 (20. November 2014)

@oligie was ein Licht hast du?


----------



## oligie (20. November 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/ECHTPower-Fahr...sim_sg_11?ie=UTF8&refRID=0JQVKK0D6KHFT90YJC7Z

Hell ist sie wobei eine zweite bestimmt nicht verkehrt wäre...
Rücklicht hab ich.


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2014)

Rücklicht, willst du rückwärts einparken????


----------



## oligie (20. November 2014)

Wenn du für mich dann piep piep piep machst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2speed2slow (21. November 2014)

Gude morge... so wie schauts heute abend nightride.... koobe... navares... sonst noch jemand??? Gruss 2speed


----------



## k00b3 (21. November 2014)

Jo, bin am Start, kann sein, dass es 19:10 bei mir wird.


----------



## 2speed2slow (21. November 2014)

Gude.. koobe.. zehn nach passt bis dann gruss


----------



## oligie (21. November 2014)

Dabei! Wo ist treffpunkt?


----------



## k00b3 (21. November 2014)

Parkplatz Krone glaube ich...


----------



## k00b3 (21. November 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2speed2slow (21. November 2014)

Jepp kroneparkp. Um 19.00 warten bis 19.15 ok gruss


----------



## k00b3 (21. November 2014)

yeah, geil wars!!!!


----------



## Ruedeltier (21. November 2014)

Hi hier chris alias Rüdeltier !
Ja war en funny friday night ride ...


----------



## LarsLipp (22. November 2014)

Hi,

ich wäre für nen Start ab 11:00 ist noch saukalt....


----------



## LarsLipp (22. November 2014)

OK: 10:30 beim OA Start RUnde II Mr Nice mit BJ ab 10:00 Uhr.

Wir telefonieren dann. Eventuell TP Marmorit oder Parkplatz...


----------



## Navares (22. November 2014)

Moin,

versuche 10:30 bei OA zu sein.

Gruß David


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. November 2014)

Björn und ich sind auch 10.30 Uhr bei OA.


----------



## k00b3 (22. November 2014)

@rudeltier @2speed2slow @oligie , wie schauts aus?


----------



## 2speed2slow (22. November 2014)

Gude... an koobe. Olig. reudeltier. bin raus war spät heute!!! Ware jemand morgen fur en paar runden am fuchs dabei??? Gruss 
Ps vid kommt noch..


----------



## Ruedeltier (22. November 2014)

Ja koobe bin dabei 12 an der bus halte ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k00b3 (22. November 2014)

Wird gegen 12:45, muss noch einkaufen


----------



## Ruedeltier (22. November 2014)

OK dann keine Hektik 
Machen wir doch einfach 13 Uhr !?


----------



## k00b3 (22. November 2014)

Auch gut! Oli hat sich noch nicjt gemeldet...


----------



## Ruedeltier (22. November 2014)

Is ja noch Zeit also wurde ich sagen bis eins ...


----------



## k00b3 (22. November 2014)

@rudeltier , geil wars, vor allem die überholmanöver


----------



## Ruedeltier (22. November 2014)

Ja war echt geil immer wieder gerne


----------



## LarsLipp (22. November 2014)

War mal weider ein Hammer Wetter an der Bergstraße.


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. November 2014)

Wetter war top nur beim OA war die Luft raus... 

@oa
Was hast du denn nun eigentlich genau gemacht? Doch zu viel Luft abgelassen?

@Navares 
Für die Temperaturen warst du ja mal echt schnell mit deinen Maxxis unterwegs  Schon krass￼


----------



## k00b3 (23. November 2014)

Morgen Abend Night Ride! Ist jemand mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (24. November 2014)

k00b3 schrieb:


> Morgen Abend Night Ride! Ist jemand mit dabei?


 
Könnte Heute klappen eventuell, Uhrzeit?

Gruß David


----------



## k00b3 (25. November 2014)

Hey Männer, mein Foto steht zur Auswahl zum "Foto des Tages". Wäre lieb, wenn ihr mir alle mal ein "Like" da lassen würdet.
Ride On

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1740071?in=potdPool


----------



## k00b3 (27. November 2014)

Heute Abend Night-Ride. Ist jemand mit am Start?


----------



## BJ80 (28. November 2014)

Morgen jemand unterwegs??? Ganz schön ruhig geworden hier... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## k00b3 (28. November 2014)

Ja, hatte vor morgen ne Runde auf den meli zu radeln und dann mal zum ohly Turm.


----------



## LarsLipp (28. November 2014)

OK: denke ich bin um 11:00 mit am Start. Wer noch? TP OA oder Bachgass. Maximal aber ein oder anderthalb Runden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (28. November 2014)

Bin ich dabei, schnief ejn bischen.
11:00 .


----------



## LarsLipp (28. November 2014)

Dann machen die alten Herren mal ne lockere Runde. @Mr Nice. wenn du mit willst, nur mir 901 und 2 Mädels im Hänger... Ansonsten bleib zu Hause....


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. November 2014)

Hast Glück - bin morgen raus da Adventsflomarkt im Kindergarten....Euch aber viel Spass.

Kommst du vorher wegen den Helmen vorbei??


----------



## LarsLipp (29. November 2014)

Könnte ich machen: du bist gegen 10:40 zu Hause?


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. November 2014)

Yiep...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. November 2014)

Frisch draußen: ich glaub der Winter kommt...


----------



## k00b3 (1. Dezember 2014)

Heute Abend ab 18:45 Night Ride?


----------



## 2speed2slow (3. Dezember 2014)

Gude morge... hat jemand bock heute abend auf den ersten schnee nightride... ????  Gruss 2speed

Meli locker hoch und mit spass runter


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi, etwas Off Topic: der ein oder andere wird sich morgen ab ca. 19:00 Uhr auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zu treffen sein... Wenn es nicht regnet...


----------



## Micro767 (4. Dezember 2014)

Wir denken an Euch wenn wir um 19 Uhr in die Gondel zum Flutlicht Skifahren steihen und bis 22 Uhr unsere Schwünge ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (4. Dezember 2014)

Obergurgl? HM, hätte ich doch mal mit fahren sollen. Sonst wird das nix mit Schnee die Saison. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und tolles Wetter.


----------



## open-air (4. Dezember 2014)

Ski Heil


----------



## Micro767 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja, Obergurgl & Hochgurgl


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Dezember 2014)

Na dafür bekommen wir ne prima Wildschweinbratwurst... 
Denke ich bin für Samstag raus, ok, kleine Chance besteht noch. Dann war es das für mich mit dem Radeln in nächster Zeit...


----------



## Senecca (5. Dezember 2014)

Jemand morgen Vormittag/Mittag beim tm oder auf dem Felsberg?


----------



## open-air (24. Dezember 2014)

Ups fast 20 Tage kein Beitrag...

Frohe Weihnachten

Grüße 
open-air


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Dezember 2014)

Was ist hier denn los? Nix?

Feliz Navidad


----------



## Micro767 (25. Dezember 2014)

Frohe weihnachten !!!


----------



## Airflyer (26. Dezember 2014)

So genug gegessen und geschlafen , wer ist morgen am meli oder tm dabei wenn das Wetter passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. Dezember 2014)

Fahrt nicht so viel, dann halte ich noch mit, wenn ich zurück komme... Wenn ich zurück komme...


----------



## SlayerLover (27. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute !
Wer hat Interesse vom 13-18 März bei einem 6-tägigen MTB / WAVE Camp auf Gran Canaria dabei zu sein?
Es werden täglich geführte Enduro Touren auf der Insel angeboten und nachmittags gehts ans Meer, wahlweise zum Windsurfen/Surfen/Stand up paddling.

Weitere Infos hier: http://www.haglevsworld.no/?portfolio_page=waves-and-trails-gran-canaria-2

Kleiner Vorgeschmack von einem Downhill am Pico de Nieve vom 24.12.14 -> 




Gruß,
SlayerLover


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Dezember 2014)

EH, wer hat das denn geplant? Surfen doch bitte eher morgens... Muss mir nachher mal das Video anschauen. Klingt prinzipiell interessant. Aber nach nem ausgiebigen Surf bin ich zu platt...


----------



## open-air (27. Dezember 2014)

Ach scheee... Ich träum für mich schon mal vor.
Die Reihenfolge ist da mein kleinstes Problem, aber Danke für den Post.


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie lag´s bei mir nicht unter`m Baum.... damm


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Dezember 2014)

Fährt du? Wenn mal jemand das Material hin transportiert, bin ich dabei.... Wobei ich das auch eher ohne die Organisieren würde... Ist schon ne Stange Geld, ohne Material und Futter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja bin bereits angemeldet...es müssen aber mindestens 8 Teilnehmer zusammenkommen!
Flug mit Norwegian Airlines ab Köln/Bonn inkl. Bike -> 280€.
Bike könntest Du zu Not auch vor Ort leihen z.B. 2015er Cannondale Jekyll für 38€/Tag 
http://www.free-motion.com/en/mount...-canaria/details/bike/334-jekyll-3-mtb-fully/

Ich muss sagen der Kollege vor Ort führt ein beneidenswertes Leben...


----------



## open-air (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir gibt's nächstes Jahr auch ne Palme, die bietet mehr Platz unter den grünen zweigen.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Dezember 2014)

Surfboard braucht man ja auch noch. Flugpreis ist aber ganz OK... Na ich fange ja im März ne neue Stelle an. Schau dir das mal an, eventuell lässt sich so was in eigener Regie mal organisieren... Dann aber 14 Tage. SurfnRoll...


----------



## Liteville2010 (31. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

fährt heute jemand ? Meli sollte doch funktionieren....

sonst wünsche ich allen auf diesem weg einen guten rutsch und einen schönen start in das neue jahr.

mögen die trails mit uns sein...


----------



## open-air (31. Dezember 2014)

Mr. Nice und ich um 10:00, eine langsam und gemütlich kleine Rund.


----------



## SlayerLover (31. Dezember 2014)

Moin!
Mr. (ex)Liteville2010 und ich sind um 10Uhr bei Dir.
@Mr.Perga wie schaut ?


----------



## open-air (31. Dezember 2014)

OK
Erst warte ich, dann Ihr.


----------



## Airflyer (31. Dezember 2014)

Wie lange Fahrt ihr heute bzw wieviel runden?


----------



## open-air (31. Dezember 2014)

1 ne laaaaangsam. 10:15


----------



## tfdelacruz (31. Dezember 2014)

Hey,
mein Bild steht zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages. Wäre cool wenn ihr es bei gefallen liken würdet. 
Danke und einen guten Rutsch
Christopher

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1757082?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (31. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche allen ein gutes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr.
Kommt gut rein.

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Liteville2010 (31. Dezember 2014)

Einen guten rutsch und ein schönes neues Jahr !

mögen die trails mit uns sein.


----------



## Airflyer (31. Dezember 2014)

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Spaß beim Feiern


----------



## Micro767 (31. Dezember 2014)

dito


----------



## SlayerLover (31. Dezember 2014)

Final Ride 2014  schee wars !


----------



## rmfausi (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche euch auch einen guten Rutsch nachher ins Jahr 2015. Ride on


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Januar 2015)

Hahahah, der war gut: um 10:00 Uhr beim OA und den Perga angesprochen... Oder meintet Ihr nen Night Ride? 

Frohes Neues aus CR, auch wenn es hier noch nicht so weit ist... Wir erleben das hier aber eh nicht, spätestens um 21:00 Uhr wird geschlafen... 

Feliz Anio Nuevo


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Januar 2015)

Ich hab da noch ne Frage: ist es eigentlich kalt bei Euch? Ich habt da ja mächtig Klamotten an...


----------



## k00b3 (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues euch allen.

Heute steht mein Bild zu Auswahl zum Foto des Tages. Ich hoffe auf eure Unterstützung!
Grüße 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1757262?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. Januar 2015)

Wenn du mal gewinnst, musst du aber einen Ausgeben...


----------



## k00b3 (1. Januar 2015)

Hehe, mach ich gerne. Hoffentlich klappt es dieses Mal!


----------



## Airflyer (2. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues 

Morgen früh besteht wohl noch eine kleine Chance auf eine Ausfahrt, hat jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## k00b3 (2. Januar 2015)

Zeit: ja/ Lust: ja/ bike: nein!


----------



## open-air (2. Januar 2015)

Das Wetter sieht bescheiden aus.
Ev. gegen 11:00 wenn es nicht regnet sollte es für eine trockene Runde reichen (laut Wetter APP)
Fischmann hat zu!

Vielleicht mal tel. gegen 9:30.


----------



## open-air (3. Januar 2015)

Aktuell 3 Grad, geschlossene Wolkendecke, windig und nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (3. Januar 2015)

Ich bin raus.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Januar 2015)

Ich wünsche Euch ebenfalls noch ein frohes Neues Jahr und immer genug Grip unter den Reifen.

@SlayerLover
Yiep, war ne nette Runde zum Jahresausklang. War aber dank der Asphaltheimfahrt dann aber ordentl. bedient 

@open-air 
Wenn ich heute so aus dem Fenster schaue und das geile Wetter sehe dann vermute ich mal, dass dein Urlaub wieder vorbei ist


----------



## open-air (5. Januar 2015)

Ja


----------



## Navares (5. Januar 2015)




----------



## rmfausi (6. Januar 2015)

Ich habe heute etwas geschraubt, wer erkennts? 





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## BJ80 (6. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich habe heute etwas geschraubt, wer erkennts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt musst Du aber auch Deine Signatur ändern ;-) - oder???


----------



## rmfausi (6. Januar 2015)

Das Thema SSP hat sich bei mir noch nicht ganz erledigt, man kann ihr aber mal eine Pause gönnen, hast recht. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Januar 2015)

und nächstes Jahr nen elektro Motor...


----------



## rmfausi (7. Januar 2015)

Wer weiss, wer weiss.


----------



## Airflyer (9. Januar 2015)

Wie siehts aus morgen vielleicht fahren, wenn das Wetter besser ist als vorhergesagt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (9. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube ne Winterpause ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Weiterhin nicht viel Fahren, dann halte ich noch bei Euch mit...


----------



## open-air (9. Januar 2015)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus morgen vielleicht fahren, wenn das Wetter besser ist als vorhergesagt ?


Wieder schneller wie ich
Ich bin wieder Urlaubsreif.
Gerne, morgen um 11:00 wenn die Schläusen zu sind?


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Januar 2015)

Du hattest doch fast keinen Urlaub, nur Überstunden... Dann musst du halt mal mit.... Aber ob das dann für die Urlaub wäre?


----------



## Liteville2010 (9. Januar 2015)

Komme gerade vom biken am meli wieder; lief prima (ausser die Kondition) 

Die wege sind zu 99% eisfrei.Bin "links - rechts" gefahren; keine mutwilligen hindernisse 

Für morgen früh bin ich allerdings raus.


----------



## open-air (9. Januar 2015)

Liteville2010 schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom biken am meli wieder; lief prima (ausser die Kondition)


 
Wie, bist Du mit Bleigewichten gefahren?
Mr.Nice bekommt 901 und Du den Hänger, dann passt das ... ausser Kondition 
Ich fange gleich auch an zu


----------



## Airflyer (9. Januar 2015)

Ok, dann halten wir mal 11 uhr fest. Können morgen früh nochmal Tel


----------



## open-air (9. Januar 2015)

Jep.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2015)

Hmh, bei Böen bis zu knapp 80 km/h wird´s schon gut windig werden....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ich überleg´s mir aber mal.......

@oa
Klingel doch morgen früh mal bei mir durch. Nur Lara wird zu 100 % nicht mitkommen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Airflyer (10. Januar 2015)

Also bei uns ist es noch ziemlich windig, wie siehts in Bensheim aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senecca (10. Januar 2015)

War jemand bei den Wind draußen? Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Januar 2015)

Kauft euch doch Kites, dann shuttelt es gut hoch bei dem Wind. OK, den Wind habe ich aus Costa Rica vorgeschickt. Sonne kommt noch... 
Das mi dem Hänger gilt übrigens für alle, wenn ich im März mit Euch fahre....


----------



## k00b3 (10. Januar 2015)

Senecca schrieb:


> War jemand bei den Wind draußen? Wie fährt es sich?



Ja, war heute am tm, fuchstrail und auf dem meli. Wenige Stellen matschig aber ansonsten super Grip! Morgen wollte ich nochmal fahren. Jemand am Start?
Ride on!


----------



## Senecca (10. Januar 2015)

War dann auch draußen. Bin aber nur die Asphaltstraße zum Meli hoch. Vom Wind hab ich nix mitbekommen, einzig der Nieselregen war etwas nervig, ging aber noch.


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Januar 2015)

Wir waren TM und 2 x Meli..... und es war schon brutal windig

Aber wie schon berichtet überwiegend überraschend trocken


----------



## Micro767 (13. Januar 2015)

Zurück vom Skifahren 

Nase läuft noch etwas und der Husten ist auch nicht 100% weg aber bald geht es wieder los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k00b3 (15. Januar 2015)

An alle Locals

In der flugschneise/ waschbrett/ Steinfeld liegt relativ am Anfang nach der ersten Rechtskurve ein mittelgroßer Baumstamm in Fahrtrichtung auf der linken Seite. Ich könnte gerade noch so ausweichen.
Konnte den heute nicht wegtragen. Werde das morgen Abend, wenn es nicht schon jemand anderes macht, noch wegräumen.

Also ride on und fahrt vorsichtig!


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Januar 2015)

Dank dir für die Info 

Windbruch oder Absicht?


----------



## k00b3 (15. Januar 2015)

Definitiv Absicht! War ein abgesägtes Stück und lag direkt in Fahrtrichtung!


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Januar 2015)

Wo sind nur die guten Vorsätze von dem Stöckchenleger für 2015 geblieben...


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Januar 2015)

Das sind seine guten Vorsätze...

Der Bikepark Beerfelden ist am kommenden Wochenende (17./18.1.2015) samstags und sonntags jeweils von 10.00 - 16.00 Uhr geöffnet.

Bitte beachtet, dass wir diese Entscheidung aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterprognose treffen und ein sehr geringes Risiko besteht, dass das Wetter uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht (z.B. wenn durch Sturm Windbruchgefahr besteht).

Bitte versichert euch deshalb, bevor ihr losfahrt noch mal, dass wir unsere Entscheidung nicht kurzfristig ändern mussten (wir teilen das dann natürlich sofort auf der Webseite und in Facebook mit).

Danke,
Euer Bikepark Team


Bin aber nicht mit am Start...


----------



## Airflyer (16. Januar 2015)

Wie du kommst nicht zum Saisonstart


----------



## Airflyer (16. Januar 2015)

Wer ist morgen um 11 Uhr dabei ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Januar 2015)

Hmh, mal schauen.... allerd. sagt die Wettervorhersage heute und morgen ordentl. Regen voraus.


----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2015)

tja das liebe Wetter ....

müsste auch mal wieder dringenst etwas Sport machen ...


----------



## open-air (16. Januar 2015)

Wenn es nicht regnet oder zu kalt ist, es kratzt im Hals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. Januar 2015)

@Airflyer: du gehst Wakeboarden? Beim radeln gibt es ja keine Saison. Wetter ist hier ganz OK.. Was habt Ihr nur?
Ich werde hier auch regelmäßig Nass also habt euch mal nicht so...

@dirk: du warst doch gerade Skifoarn. Reicht das nicht?


----------



## open-air (16. Januar 2015)

Du hast Dein Wakeboard ja nicht dabei.....
Brauche ich noch eine warm Wasser-Zirkulation und auf gehts zur ersten Kurve.
Airflyer fähr vorne weg dann schaffe ich die vielleicht auch mal.
Der ist nicht so schnell wie Du und ich kann mir die Linie besser merken.......


----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2015)

Skifahren ist nicht biken


----------



## Airflyer (16. Januar 2015)

Also das Wetter ist doch ganz gut gemledet: 

http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-bensheim-18221015/wetterbericht-morgen.html


----------



## open-air (16. Januar 2015)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Also das Wetter ist doch ganz gut gemledet:
> 
> http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-bensheim-18221015/wetterbericht-morgen.html


Hier schon.
Ich bin gespannt 
Außerdem habe ich die Reverb gewartet und die lockern Ausfallenden (wegen zu langer Bushings) sind auch fest.


----------



## Ruedeltier (16. Januar 2015)

Ja mal ehrlich stellt euch net so an bei guten Wetter kann jeder fahren  des bissi wasser ....


----------



## Evilposse (16. Januar 2015)

Sääärvus!

Also, JCS72 (Chris) und meine Wenigkeit werden gegen 10 Uhr in Bensheim Starten. Er neues Bike und ich Tubeless Laufräder testen. Können keine Rücksicht aufs Wetter nehmen 
Geplant war Toter Mann, Fuchs und dann Meli.

MfG


----------



## k00b3 (16. Januar 2015)

Wie schauts heute Abend mit nem nightride aus?


----------



## 2speed2slow (16. Januar 2015)

Auf night ride... evilposse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilposse (16. Januar 2015)

Sitze auf der ARBEIT


----------



## k00b3 (16. Januar 2015)

. 19:30 Parkplatz krone


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Januar 2015)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Also das Wetter ist doch ganz gut gemledet:
> 
> http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-bensheim-18221015/wetterbericht-morgen.html



17.00 Uhr Sonnig.... sehr geil 

@Evilposse 
Was für Laufräder gab´s denn??


----------



## Evilposse (16. Januar 2015)

Hab mir von german-lightness Ryde Edge 28 mit Hope Naben bauen lassen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Januar 2015)

Nice Aber sicherl. auch nicht billig ~ 650 Euro??


----------



## Evilposse (16. Januar 2015)

Joa, war nicht so billig, hat mir 600 Knüppel abgenommen. Aber sowas holt man sich ja nicht so oft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Januar 2015)

Da hast du schon Recht...  deshalb gab 's bei mir einen DT Swiss Spline Ex 1501 ￼￼


----------



## Evilposse (16. Januar 2015)

Fein,fein 
Hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, allerdings wollte ich schon immer Hope Naben und das ganze Farblich etwas abstimmen.


----------



## k00b3 (16. Januar 2015)

Läuft bei euch beiden ;-)


----------



## Evilposse (17. Januar 2015)

Logo, dat muß !


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Januar 2015)

und ich dachte immer die Familienväter haben kein Geld... 
@miCro: also ich würde ne ordentliche Powder Abfahrt jeder Radtour vorziehen...

@OA; kannst sogar mein gutes Board haben, sag grad Elli bescheid. Neopren ist dir aber zu groß...


----------



## Micro767 (17. Januar 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @miCro: also ich würde ne ordentliche Powder Abfahrt jeder Radtour vorziehen...



dafür warst du aber sehr wenig im Schnee in den letzten Jahren ....


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Januar 2015)

Nee, ging ja um Powder. Hatte nie gepasst. Wenn es im März passt, bin ich unterwegs. Eventuell kommt ja dann jemand von euch mit... Fahre halt lieber 4 Wochen zu den Wellen als eine Woche in den Schnee... 
*Radeln ist nur eine Notlösung, wenn auch ne recht nette...*


----------



## Airflyer (17. Januar 2015)

Waren heute ein paar schöne Runden


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Januar 2015)

@JCS72
Alles wieder okay? Dein Abflug war wirklich heftig.... und so ne Leitplanke ist ganz schön unnachgiebig . 

@Evilposse 
Die Felge kommt schon richtig gut. Mal schauen wie sie in einem Jahr aussehen werden. 

@Airflyer 
Runden? Wo seit ihr noch gewesen? Dachte ihr holt uns noch ein.


----------



## Evilposse (17. Januar 2015)

@Mr. Nice 
Ajo, bin sehr zufrieden auch, daß ich gut mit der geschlossenen Gabeldämpfung die Abfahrt üben konnte......
Und JCS72 kann wirklich froh sein, daß es fast nur Materialschaden gab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JCS72 (17. Januar 2015)

@Mr. Nice 
Ja, alles bestens  danke der Nachfrage. Hat schlimmer ausgesehen als es letzendlich war. 
Das scheint mir so langsam zur "Tradition"  zu weden daß es mich bei der ersten Tour aufm neuen Bock zerlegt  
Hat aber abgesehen davon richtig Laune gemacht und ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## Airflyer (17. Januar 2015)

Wir sind genau so gefahren wie letzten Samstag. Halb runter und nochmal hoch.

Was war denn bei euch noch los


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Januar 2015)

Der Kollege JCS72 wollte mal die Haltbarkeit seines Materials testen...  

@JCS
Na, wenn das so ist Dann kann´s ab jetzt ja ohne Stürze weiter gehen.


----------



## Airflyer (18. Januar 2015)

An einer Leitplanke, Respekt... aber schön das nichts passiert ist und gute Besserung fürs Bike .


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Januar 2015)

Wir sind am Waldschlösschen runter und ab dem asphaltierten Stück ist unten ja ne Leitplanke dran.. Er meinte, dass er irgendwie die Geschwindigkeit falsch eingeschätzt und sich dann dazu auch noch verbremst hätte. Gott sei dank ist nicht mehr passiert""!!


----------



## open-air (19. Januar 2015)

@JCS72,
Gute Besserung.

Nu, meine Gabel hat tatsächlich nen Dichtungsschaden .
Da ging nix auf Block, da war auch nix mit Dämpfung. Da gab's nur Sag und 10 mm Luftpolster. 
Fully mit Starrgabel. 
Fuhr sich aber trotzdem, nur die Hüpfer waren bissel hart in der Landung.


----------



## rmfausi (19. Januar 2015)

Moin Jungs, na das neue Jahr fängt wieder gut an bei euch.  Allen Verletzten und fast Verletzten, Gute Besserung.
Viel Spass im Wald, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Tribal84 (19. Januar 2015)

Servus, sagt mal fährt jemand noch die Runde übern ohlyturm? Wenn ja ist was ähnliches wie klein kanada offen oder fahrbar, oder lohnt die Runde sich garnicht mehr?

Gruß aus lampertheim


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Januar 2015)

Was ähnliches wie "Klein Canada" ist mir nicht bekannt aber bis zum unteren Abzweig ist dieser auch momentan fahrbar. Für den unteren Teil sollte man mal im Frühjahr sich treffen und diesen wieder Freiräumen....

Warst du am Samstag mit deiner Freundin am Fuchstrail und hast die Hühnerleiter wieder hergerichtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (19. Januar 2015)

Ja das waren wir ... Ok also lohnt die Runde noch nicht  Danke


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Januar 2015)

Also mMn lohnt sich die Runde schon - du kannst dann ja wieder zum TM und noch ne Runde am Fuchs dran hängen...

Ist die Leiter nun wieder fahrbar?


----------



## Tribal84 (19. Januar 2015)

Leiter ist wieder super


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Januar 2015)

Top  - Danke


----------



## tfdelacruz (19. Januar 2015)

Servus,
wo oder was ist "Klein Kanada"? 
Ihr habt mich Neugierig gemacht. Infos wären toll, gerne auch per PN! 

VG


----------



## k00b3 (20. Januar 2015)

Morgen Abend 19:00 nightride
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz krone.
Jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Januar 2015)

Hi

dann auch von mir gute Besserung. Ist ja wieder ein wenig was los hier im Forum...

Von mir dann mal Grüße aus dem green room... Habe hier auch ohne ein Rad viel Spaß.


----------



## open-air (23. Januar 2015)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Januar 2015)

Ja, schlechtes Wetter....


----------



## open-air (23. Januar 2015)

Es ist kalt 1° aber trocken?


----------



## codit (23. Januar 2015)

Bin gerade von einer ausgiebigen Runde zurück. Bedingungen sind super! Oberhalb vom Auerbacher Schloss ist alles trocken, da gefroren.


----------



## Airflyer (24. Januar 2015)

Ich bin leider raus wegen Impfungen


----------



## open-air (26. Januar 2015)

Da ist es, das Bike mit dem wir alle Calimero (Perga), Roadrunner (Mr.Nice) und Speedy Gonzales (Airflyer) bergauf abhängen können.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/25/ego-kit-mtb-test/
Jehaaaa ....


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Januar 2015)

Klingt gut. Damit haben wir eine reelle Chance... Oder ich geh mit den Jungs nur surfen. Auch da sehen ich gute Chancen für mich. Wakeboarden zur Not auch mal... 

Aber als Ingenieur kannst du uns so ein Ding aus nem alten Akku Schrauber doch locker zusammen pfrimeln...


----------



## open-air (26. Januar 2015)

Könnte mal ein Projekt sein. Nach Garage und Grill ...
Wie ist das Wetter? Hier regnet es, ist kalt und streßig.


----------



## Liteville2010 (26. Januar 2015)

Ach du sch......ein bike für faule dh proleten.  

Fühlen sich noch zu jung für ein ebike, sind aber zu faul den berg rauf zu fahren. Was für eine schande....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (26. Januar 2015)

Na,na wer wird denn gleich neidisch werden.
Carbon ist auch nix anderes.


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Januar 2015)

Ach, wenn da LV drauf stehen würde dann würde sich das schon gut verkaufen....


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Januar 2015)

Wetter ist hier gut. Regnet zwar ab und zu aber was solls. Wenn dann Abends.

Stressig ist es hier auch. Wenn es im Lineup voll ist, muss man schon schauen, das man seine Wellen bekommt. So: jetzt sind die Augen auch wach und ich kann los zum surfen. Wäre den Schllafmützen ja auch zu stressig, wobei ichja mit 6:30 spät dran bin... MORGENS...


----------



## Liteville2010 (27. Januar 2015)

@open-air : das mit dem carbon verstehe ich nicht .... 
ist vielleicht ein bissi leichter; strampeln muss man aber trotzdem... Und man braucht keine steckdose...
da kann ich mir auch gleich ein moped kaufen....


----------



## k00b3 (27. Januar 2015)

Hier mal ein Video vom Meli. Über ein Like und konstruktive Meinungen würde ich mich freuen!
Cheers


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Januar 2015)

Ah wie wo soll ich liken? Mache ich gerne. Cool, endlich mal kein endloses GoPro Eigenansicht ohne gescheiten Schnitt. Ab und an hätte der Kameramann noch etwas weiter weg stehen können, da ist oft der Kopf weg. Die schwenks sind aber super... Alternativ mehr Weitwinkel...

Cooles Video!


----------



## k00b3 (27. Januar 2015)

@LarsLipp hast es doch schon geliked. Danke dafür. Also einige Aufnahmeeinstellungen sind echt noch zu verbessern, allerdings ist das auch dem steilen Gelände zu schulden. Die Aufnahmen sind mit dem Iphone 6 gemacht, leider mit wenig Zoom funktion und noch weniger weitwinkel..

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine gescheite Kamera und wir könnten mal mit mehr Personen so ein Video erstellen.


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Januar 2015)

Hätte ich mal Bock drauf, wenn ich mal wieder da bin. Habe auch ne Kamera und das ein oder andere Objektiv. Bin aber noch ein paar Tage unterwegs. Problem ist halt immer, dass ich auch fahren will...  Undne DSLR im Rucksack wiegt schon was. Plus Stativ und noch ein Objektiv...


----------



## k00b3 (27. Januar 2015)

Hehe, ist verständlich, aber da ich ja jetzt ein leichtes Bike habe, kann ich auch das Equipment hochschleppen ✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k00b3 (27. Januar 2015)

Danke für die likes, aber bitte auch auf dem Videos oben rechts auf den gelben Stern klicken


----------



## Airflyer (29. Januar 2015)

Wer hat den am Samstag Zeit und Lust zu fahren wenn das Wetter gut ist ?


----------



## open-air (29. Januar 2015)

ich


----------



## BJ80 (29. Januar 2015)

Bin leider immer noch krank und raus - das einzig Gute daran ist die bescheidene Wettervorhersage die mich nicht ganz so schlimm abkotzen lässt.
Viel Spaß euch!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Januar 2015)

Lust schon aber keine Zeit... 

Okay, bei dem Wetter auch nicht weiter tragisch 

@BJ80 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Micro767 (30. Januar 2015)

Lust ja, Zeit ? Heute feiern wir in einen Geburtstag rein ... da komm ich eh nicht aus dem Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (30. Januar 2015)

Abgesehen davon werd ich wohl für die erste Fahrt 2015 ein paar Stützräder brauchen so lange hab ich nicht mehr auf einem Rad gesessen ...


----------



## Airflyer (30. Januar 2015)

@open-air : Ok, dann ruf ich dich morgen früh mal an, wenn das Wetter gut ist könnten wir um 11 Uhr fahren !?


----------



## open-air (30. Januar 2015)

OK


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Januar 2015)

Denkt an mich und trainiert nicht so viel... Stützräder brauche ich dann auch... Was ist nochmal ein MTB?


----------



## Micro767 (30. Januar 2015)

Stützräder und E-Motor ....


----------



## k00b3 (30. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank an euch allen fürs Voten!
Mein Film hat es in die Auswahl zum Filmfreitag im ibc geschafft!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/30/filmfreitag-5-2/


Ride on Leute!


----------



## Liteville2010 (31. Januar 2015)

Moin, fährt heute vormittag jemand ? Wann und wo Treffpunkt ?


----------



## open-air (31. Januar 2015)

Ok, der Bleigürtel liegt schon bereit 
11:00


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Februar 2015)

@SlayerLover wie ist denn die neue Kiste? Stelle mal vor. Bekommst du jetzt hier nen neuen Namen?


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Februar 2015)

Hat einer von Euch evtl. noch nachfolgende Endanschläge für DT Naben zu Hause im Keller liegen.... `?

VR: 20 / 110 mm oversize TA front
Nr. HWYXXX00S2480S

und

HR: 10 / 135 mm TB rear
Nr. HWGXXX0001803S

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (6. Februar 2015)

Mal schauen ob es bei mir morgen klappt !

11 Uhr bei OA ?

Wenn es nicht klappt sag ich bescheid und ihr könnt früher los


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Februar 2015)

Dann kann soger der Jörg mit...


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Februar 2015)

Kann man am Meli aktuell überh. gescheit ohne Spikes fahren? War jemand von Euch die Tage unterwegs? Auf Eis hab ich keine Lust...


----------



## open-air (6. Februar 2015)

Die Woche leider nicht 
Frag mal den Liteviller.

Ich wollte Sa. fahren, 11 sollte OK sein.


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Februar 2015)

@micro767
Hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass du dein LV verkauft hast??

@Liteville2010
Warst du unterwegs`? Griffiger Altschnee oder Eis?


----------



## Micro767 (6. Februar 2015)

Jep ist weg


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Februar 2015)

Nee, oder?? Hättest was gesagt, ein Kumpel war auf der Suche.... Und was gab´s bzw. gibt´s neues?


----------



## Micro767 (6. Februar 2015)

das gleiche wieder nur in halt in Neu, will es heute nach Feierabend abholen ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Februar 2015)

Ach das bei FB war deins??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (6. Februar 2015)

@Mr Nice: was du alles siehst. Langweilig?


----------



## codit (6. Februar 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Kann man am Meli aktuell überh. gescheit ohne Spikes fahren? War jemand von Euch die Tage unterwegs? Auf Eis hab ich keine Lust...


Keine Probleme: auch hochwaerts hat es auf dem Be1 Pfad hinreichend Grip.


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Februar 2015)

Na, das klingt doch gut - danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## Micro767 (6. Februar 2015)

ja das ist mein neues


----------



## Micro767 (6. Februar 2015)

http://www.liteville.de/t/22_585.html


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Februar 2015)

Dann kanns ja richtig los gehen. Ist das echt so leicht? Habt ihr es gewogen? 

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (6. Februar 2015)

Ist doch ein Liteville und kein Heavytools.  Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Liteville2010 (6. Februar 2015)

War heute zwischen 13:30 und 15:00 mit perga auf dem meli; bis auf wenige stellen eisfrei und gut zu fahren.
also keine ausrede und morgen 11:00 abfahrt bei oa.


----------



## open-air (6. Februar 2015)

Ich wollte ja, musste aber schaffe


----------



## Liteville2010 (7. Februar 2015)

@ao: da kann ich nur sagen: augen auf bei der berufswahl 

Ich bin heute fur 11:00 raus. Packe ich zeitlich nicht. Eventuell fahre ich heute nachmittag noch eine runde. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Micro767 (7. Februar 2015)

Sche... Erkältung ....


----------



## Micro767 (7. Februar 2015)

Gewicht ist o.k. für den Aufbau, auf der HP ist es ein Gr. S ohne Pedale und ohne Hydraulik Stütze ....
Noch hab ich Schläuche und die mit gelieferten Reifen Conti Trail und Mountains King montiert


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Februar 2015)

Und was wiegt das gute Stück jetzt?


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2015)

13,8


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Februar 2015)

Grüße aus der Welle. Ihr seht hier die Sonne, ich packe die ein und bringe sie mit. Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage...


----------



## Micro767 (9. Februar 2015)

NEID !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (9. Februar 2015)

Ha, Sonne hatten wir am WE auch.
Jetzt ist sie wieder weg, müssen ja auch wieder arbeiten.

Aber schönes Bild ... OK, auch ein wenig neidisch bin


----------



## k00b3 (10. Februar 2015)

Wollte heut eine Runde drehen, ist jemand dabei?


----------



## Micro767 (13. Februar 2015)

Stand jetzt kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich morgen Fit genug bin für eine Runde, der Husten ist ganz schön hartnäckig ...
Würde mich morgen Vormittag melden ob es so ab 13 -14 Uhr klappt ...


----------



## tfdelacruz (13. Februar 2015)

Servus,
morgen (14.02.) fahren wir eine lockere Runde.
Wer Lust hat dabei zu sein, einfach um *11 Uhr* *am Eiscafe Cortina in Bensheim-Auerbach *sein.
VG
Chris


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Februar 2015)

@Airflyer:


----------



## Micro767 (19. Februar 2015)

melde mich für das Wochenende ab, wir fahren nochmal in den Schnee


----------



## open-air (19. Februar 2015)

Un ich hüte das Bett
Dann mal viel Spass.


----------



## Micro767 (19. Februar 2015)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Februar 2015)

@Micro767
Dann mal viel Spass 

@open-air 
Hat´s nix gebracht am Samstag auszusetzen?? Dann mal von mir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. Februar 2015)

HM, Schnee klingt gut, habe ich auch mal geschaut: Weekend 13-15.03. Falls nix dazwischen kommt. Will auch mal in den Schnee.
@OA: gute Besserung. Passt ja, dass du nicht so viel trainierst. Meine Beine sind glabe ich echt dünn geworden. Mir graust es vor der ersten Tour Bergauf. OK, auch Bergab... 

Nur noch ne Woche, dann ist das alles schon wieder rum...


----------



## Liteville2010 (19. Februar 2015)

Von mir auch

- viel Spaß im Schnee
- gute Besserung
- gute Heimreise =》die ersten ausfahrten werden echt bitter für dich


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Februar 2015)

Ao ist's brav: ja nicht fahren gehen: denkt an mich. Irgendwie sind meine Bein ganz dünn geworden. Ich brauche dann eher ein Handbike für die erste Runde... 

Weiter so: bald bin ich wieder da und bremse Bergauf...


----------



## Martin187 (22. Februar 2015)

Servus, Jaaaaa mich gibts auch noch ;-)
Wollte mich mal wieder zurück melden! Baustelle ist abgeschlossen! Neues Bike bestellt!!!!

Also dieses Jahr könnt Ihr wieder auf mich zählen! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Evilposse (22. Februar 2015)

Sehr nice 

Hab gehört, es soll nen Santa Cruz werden?


----------



## k00b3 (22. Februar 2015)

Pink oder schwarz @Martin187 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (22. Februar 2015)

Ach die Buschtrommel wurde schon getrommelt?

Ja wird ein Santa Cruz Nomad! Natürlich in dezentem Blau / Pink ;-) bzw. Aqua Blue / Magenta


----------



## Martin187 (22. Februar 2015)




----------



## k00b3 (22. Februar 2015)

Du (Kanarien-) Vogel


----------



## Martin187 (22. Februar 2015)

Musste jetzt einfach was neues her! Mit dem 17 Kilo SX Trail habe ich mich einfach untermotorisiert gefühlt! Jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr aufs Material schieben wenn ich Bergauf schnaufe ;-)

Bzw muss man ja mit der Zeit gehen um nicht abgehängt zu werden


----------



## k00b3 (22. Februar 2015)

Haha, sehr geil! Ich hab gehört du würdest dann auch öfter mal ein nightride mitmachen

Wann ist es da?


----------



## Evilposse (22. Februar 2015)

Sehr schick


----------



## Martin187 (22. Februar 2015)

Wird sicher Mitte März!

Muss mir noch eine China Lampe bestellen..


----------



## Evilposse (22. Februar 2015)

Santa Cruz und China Lampe, eine interessante Konstellation 

Wo haste dir das Bike bestellt? Bin echt gespannt wie das optisch rüber kommt


----------



## k00b3 (22. Februar 2015)

Ja? Hast du dich etwa beim Preis übernommen? Wer so ein bike hat, kann sich ja auch eine Lupine rauslassen


----------



## Martin187 (22. Februar 2015)

Habe das Bike bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens bestellt.

Warum viel Geld für eine Lupine ausgeben wenn China Lampe auch gut ist.

Und werde ich jetzt hier gemobbt weil ich Santa Cruz fahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilposse (22. Februar 2015)

Hoffen wir, daß die gut ist, wäre echt nicht schön wenn plötzlich der Helm heißes Licht spendet 
Hör nicht auf k00b3, dessen Mühle kommt auch nicht gerade vom Sperrmüll  

@k00b3  Achja, hab mir jetzt auch mal ne Lampe zugelegt


----------



## k00b3 (22. Februar 2015)

Eben, ich hab meine China Lampe auch schon 2 Jahre im Betrieb und sie hat nur ein/Fünftel gekostet im Vergleich der Piko. 

Um jetzt hier nicht weiter gemobbt zu werden, da du ein SC bald dein eigen nennst, solltest du anfangen deine Haare wie ratboy wachsen zu lassen


----------



## k00b3 (22. Februar 2015)

Sehr geil! Dann geht's ja bald los!

Wird glaub ich eine geiles Jahr, vor allem wenn das mit dem Fuchs so weitergeht


----------



## Evilposse (22. Februar 2015)

So lange es nur die Haare sind, ists Ok, wenn er anfangen sollte so zu ballern, dann wird das ne eintönige Sache....für uns....


----------



## k00b3 (22. Februar 2015)

Ja, das würde uns noch fehlen @Evilposse. Wie schaffst du diese Woche?


----------



## open-air (22. Februar 2015)

@Martin187,
meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
Cooles Teil, gibt es nix zu meckern ausser .... NEID ...


----------



## Martin187 (22. Februar 2015)

Das Jahr wird stark! Freu mich auf eine Menge Airtime am Fuchstrail und auf ein paar schöne Biketrips!

Danke Open-Air!

Bin echt gespannt wie sich so eine 13kilo Waffe fährt!


----------



## Evilposse (22. Februar 2015)

@k00b3	Spätschicht......  deswegen werde ich schauen, daß ich morgens meine Runden am TM und Fuchs drehe....


----------



## Evilposse (22. Februar 2015)

@Martin187   Vorallem wird es nice, wenn das mit den offiziellen Trails am TM und Fuchs durch ist und wir gescheit bauen dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2015)

Welcome back Martin. Jetzt hat der noch ne leichte Waffe und ich muss immer bestimmt Bergauf schnaufen wie ein Walross.
Freue mich schon auf ne Tour. Oder auch nicht, denn dann bin ich wieder zu Hause...


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Februar 2015)

Nettes Bike 

In was für ner Ausstattungsvariante hast du dir´s geholt?? Pike/Fox?


----------



## Martin187 (23. Februar 2015)

Fox natürlich! Fahre ja schon mein ganzes Bike leben Fox 36, da bleib ich dabei! Und die 2015 26 soll ja sehr gut laufen!


----------



## k00b3 (23. Februar 2015)

Nicht die 36?
Hast du den selben Aufbau wie auf dem Bild?


----------



## Martin187 (23. Februar 2015)

Doch die 36. Nein ich habe nicht genau den gleichen Aufbau! Mit den Enve LRS kostet die Mühle knappe 10.000€!

Mein Aufbau sieht im groben so aus:

Fox Float 36 Kashima
Vivid Air Dämper
X1 Schaltgruppe
Sram Guide RS Bremsen
DT Swiss LRS


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2015)

yo, aber der Händler deines Vertrauens macht doch bestimmt nen "guten Preis" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k00b3 (23. Februar 2015)

Hört sich auch gut an. 
Enve Parts find ich im allgemeinen unverschämt teuer. 
Warum nimmst du nicht gleich die rsc? Sind vielleicht 15€ Pro Stück teurer?


----------



## Martin187 (23. Februar 2015)

Bei mehr Ausstattung geht nir mehr kaputt!

Ich eine ein festes Budget in dem ich bleiben wollte. Und alle die mich kennen wissen das ich am liebsten wenig Einstellschrauben an meinen Parts möchte!


----------



## Evilposse (23. Februar 2015)

Sehr guter Dämpfer, der Rahmen/Hinterbau soll perfekt damit harmonieren.


----------



## k00b3 (23. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Budget ist verständlich.
Aber du baust dir in nächster Zeit kein anderes bike auf, und da sollten die paar Euro mehr, keine Rolle spielen.
Außerdem sind die Parts heutzutage nicht mehr so anfällig wie früher Mäuschen 
Man lebt nur einmal.


----------



## Martin187 (23. Februar 2015)

Will ja auch später noch bissel was zum Nachrüsten haben!

Und ich muss noch Sachen wie neuen Helm etc kaufen! Geht ja alles ins Geld!


----------



## Airflyer (27. Februar 2015)

Wer ist morgen um 11 uhr dabei ?


----------



## Tribal84 (27. Februar 2015)

Wurde am Fuchs wieder umgebaut?


----------



## k00b3 (27. Februar 2015)

Jo, wurden eine paar kicker vergrößert, die Landungen neu geshaped, die Anlieger wurden erhöt und geshaped, die doubles am anfang wurden ausgebessert. Falls aber gesperrt ist (wenn Äste und Stämme drauf liegen), dann waren wir das. Das Wegräumen und Befahren ist dann untersagt, damit sich die Erde setzten kann. Schau am besten vorher, bevor du blind reinfährst, ob der Trail frei ist. Nicht das du das den zwei Idioten vom Samstag gleich tust.

ride on


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2015)

Oh, was war denn am Samstag ?


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich will Morgen eigentlich endlich mal wieder fahren, einer der 4´nheimer kommt wohl auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (27. Februar 2015)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ich will Morgen eigentlich endlich mal wieder fahren, einer der 4´nheimer kommt wohl auch mit



Jap, meinte Biken.


----------



## k00b3 (3. März 2015)

[email protected]

ich wollte heute abend gegen 18:45-19:00 eine lockere runde fahren.
Wäre jemand dabei?

Grüße


----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2015)

Hi, so: wenn am Samstag das Wetter passt, dreh ich mal wieder ne Runde. Wird aber gemütlich werden!


----------



## Micro767 (3. März 2015)

Heute ist Stammtisch ...
Samstag, ka je nach Wetter und Zeit ...


----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2015)

Wie keine Zeit. Denke wir fahren auch erst um 11:00. Oder fahrt ihr wieder weg?
Stammtisch? Oh, gibt es den noch?


----------



## Micro767 (3. März 2015)

Ne weg geht es erst wieder Ende April ...
Aber die Startzeiten schwanken doch sehr, es gibt die Frühen-, die Standart- und die Späten-Starter


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. März 2015)

@LarsLipp 
Du kannst ja mit der Früheren Truppe losfahren um dann mit den Späten gemeinsam bergab fahren zu können.....


----------



## Micro767 (3. März 2015)




----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2015)

Na die späten starten ja erst um 14:00 Uhr. Obwohl, 3 Stunden Bergauf kann schon hinkommen... Bin echt mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (3. März 2015)

Sammtisch ist auch nicht, nur WAP Gruppe....


----------



## Micro767 (3. März 2015)

WAP ? Also wir sind gerade wie so oft Dienstags im Parkhotel


----------



## open-air (3. März 2015)

Dann war ich blind


----------



## rmfausi (3. März 2015)

Ich melde mich für  Samstag 11Uhr auch mal an. OA bist du wieder fit/dabei? Treffpunkt beu dir? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2015)

@RM: bleib bitte zu Hause, wir wollen ganz gemütlich fahren... 
WAP soll wohl nicht WAP sein sondern What's Up?


----------



## Micro767 (3. März 2015)

Whatsapp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (3. März 2015)

och menno.


----------



## open-air (4. März 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> OA bist du wieder fit/dabei?


 fit/dabei => jain/ich will, wen es nicht regnet, einen Rückfall kann ich gar nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## LarsLipp (4. März 2015)

OK, wir fahren um 10 los und RM trifft uns dann um 11:15 oben... 

Denke 11:00 Uhr ist schon OK, dann ist es auch etwas wärmer.... Wenn das Wetter so weiter geht, fängt ja auch bald die See Saison an...


----------



## SlayerLover (5. März 2015)

Prima, dann bin ich bei einer lockeren Runde um 10Uhr beim OpenAir dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2015)

@SlayerLover: bist du nicht auf den Kanaren? Wann geht's denn los?

Wir schreiben dann noch mal die 11:00 Uhr rein, sonst steht echt einer (Jörg  ) da und will losfahren....


----------



## Airflyer (5. März 2015)

Hi, 

dann sind ja alle wieder dabei oder  ?

Also am Samstag um 11 bei OA ?


----------



## rmfausi (5. März 2015)

Dabei.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. März 2015)

Cool: ist dann der Saison Auftakt. Ich hole die Sri Lanka Sonne aus meine Koffer und wir bekommen super Wetter.


----------



## Airflyer (7. März 2015)

Steht jetzt 11 uhr fest ?


----------



## LarsLipp (7. März 2015)

Ja, 11:00 Uhr beim OA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. März 2015)

Super Runde. War echt cool mal wieder mit ner großen Truppe zu fahren. Demnächst wieder...


----------



## Airflyer (7. März 2015)

Ja, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## SlayerLover (7. März 2015)

Yup endlich geht die Saison los 
Scheinbar ist die Flanke von meinem Conti gebrochen...Felge läuft 1a 
Das war dann nix mit dem Wechsel von Schwalbe auf Conti


----------



## rmfausi (7. März 2015)

Ja, mir hat es auch wieder gut bei euch gefallen. Der 540g Chilli Burger und ein Eisbecher hinterher im Abgang noch ein Käsekuchen mit Kaffe haben den Tag vollends abgerundet.  Bis zum nächsten Mal, wäre schön wenn die Truppe so bleiben würde.

@ Frank Schau dir mal Maxxis Reifen an, die treten sich zwar etwas schwerer aber halten m.E. dafür besser als Conti & Schwalbe.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (8. März 2015)

Da will wieder ein ein paar Gramm Gewicht sparen. Mache halt wieder ordetliche Reifen drauf... 
Hatten beim Abendessen auch vermutet, das der Reifen kaputt ist.


----------



## LarsLipp (12. März 2015)

Wenn das Wetter für Samstag so bleibt, bin ich für ne Sonntag Runde ab 11:00!


----------



## Airflyer (12. März 2015)

wetter ist doch gut gemeldet, ich würde gerne fahren!


----------



## LarsLipp (12. März 2015)

Klar, du bist auch nicht so Wasserscheu: kommst du im Neo?


----------



## Airflyer (12. März 2015)

Du wolltest doch eh die Woche schon an den See 

Können doch mal am Samstag morgen schauen wie das Wetter ist !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. März 2015)

Nee, bin ich total dagegen. Was soll das bringen. Wenn die Sonne scheint haben wir Pech gahabt... Klar können wir schauen. Sieht im Moment halt danach aus. See dann wohl erst in der nächsten Woche. Jetzt gibt es auch schon am Sonntag Regen...


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2015)

Wetter sieht ja echt nicht so dolle aus: wie sieht's aus: wer fährt: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03/04/the-mine-100-000-quadratmeter-bikepark-unter-tage/


----------



## Airflyer (13. März 2015)

Hab ich die Woche schon angesehen, wäre mal super. Aber für eine Anfahrt mit dem Bike zu weit


----------



## open-air (13. März 2015)

Das ist aber regensicher.
Und was ist das Resümee Eurer Diskusion?


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2015)

Wir kommen morgen zu dir und du fährst hin. Wir haben ja beide keinen Radträger...


----------



## open-air (13. März 2015)

Der reicht aber nur für zwei.
Du hast den Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (14. März 2015)

Ist hier zufällig der Typ angemeldet und liest das eventuell der sein 18 Kilo Bike gestern komplett auf den Melibokus hochgetragen hat? Mein Kumpel hat immernoch lachen müssen als er sein Rad bei mir wieder aufs Auto geschnallt hat, der hat sich nicht mehr eingegriegt. Ich glaube er will es auch mal hochtragen und du kannst dann mit seinem nebenher fahren


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2015)

@OA: Klar, ich packe die 3 Räder ins Auto und Ihr teilt euch den Vordersitz... Oder hast du so nen billigträger für 2 Räder gekauft?


----------



## BJ80 (14. März 2015)

Jetz stell dich mal net so an! Du hast doch einen Sitz für dich allein! LOL


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2015)

Stimmt, kann mir egl sein. So lange ih gemütlich sitze...

Wie schaut es denn morgen mit ner Tour aus? Bin aber selbst noch nicht so sicher...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2015)

Wetter is nix. Wie schaut es denn Mittwoch oder Donnerstag so kurz nach 16:00 Uhr aus?


----------



## open-air (15. März 2015)

Grau in grau, frisch aber noch nix von Oben. ... Naja krank werden will ich nicht nochmal...

Mi., eher nicht. Do. muss ich sehen, Schulung und en haufen Arbeit. Das muß aber sehr sonnig werden und warm. 16:00 wird auch eng, hab kein Homeoffice.


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2015)

Fängst doch um 7:00 Uhr an und hast immer viele Überstunden? Will keinen zwingen. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Nach der Uhr Umstellung wird das ja einfacher. Ostern ist ja auch bald...

Beerfelden an Ostern?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2015)

Hat jemand eine günstige Kompaktanlage mit CD abzugeben? Bitte PN oder anruf.


----------



## john_frink (15. März 2015)

Hi

ich würde mal ne Frage in die Runde werfen: Gibts vernünftige Singletrails im Raum Heppenheim? Ich bin bislang eher enttäuscht worden, neulich erst hab ich den Steinkopf und Kohlplatte bis zur Juhöhe abgesucht, aber nicht eine lohnenswerte Abfahrt gefunden. 

Habt ihr tipps, gps daten, oder so?

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2015)

Wir sind hier eher in Bensheim unterwegs. GPS Daten wird hier glaube ich auch keine bereitstellen. Nutzen wir eigentlich nicht. Ist ja der Hometrail....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (16. März 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wetter is nix. Wie schaut es denn Mittwoch oder Donnerstag so kurz nach 16:00 Uhr aus?



Mi. und Do. wäre ich mit dabei wenn alles gut läuft auf der Arbeit, 16 Uhr sollte drin sein!
Beerfelden an Ostern wäre auch eine Alternative.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. März 2015)

Wenn ich im Beerfelden Thread von 250 Besuchern am vorletzen We. - an einem Tag - lese, weiß ich nicht ob ich da an Ostern soviel Lust drauf habe....

Wenn könnte man ggf. auch mal einen Flowttrail oder die Strecke in Miltenberg ansteuern.


----------



## BJ80 (16. März 2015)

Checkt mal die Schlange in Beerfelden:





Glaube da sollten wir noch n paar Wochenenden aussetzen, bis sich die Euphorie verlaufen hat...


----------



## john_frink (16. März 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wir sind hier eher in Bensheim unterwegs. GPS Daten wird hier glaube ich auch keine bereitstellen. Nutzen wir eigentlich nicht. Ist ja der Hometrail....




das heisst aber doch nicht etwa dass in Heppenheim so garnichts geht? GPS muss nicht, als Ergänzung allerdings prima.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2015)

@john_frink: nee, aber frage doch einfach mal bei Heppenheimern. Kannst ja auch einen Thread erstellen.

Hätte auch mal Lust auf  fen Trail in Bad Ems!


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. März 2015)

@john_frink
In HP geht nix - da musst du dann schon rauf auf den Krehberg, Tromm etc.

@BJ80
Krasse Kiste!! Da bist du ja schneller wieder hochgeradelt....  danke nein!


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2015)

Sieht ja nicht so witzig aus. Alternativen? 
Trippstadt oder Bad Ems....


----------



## Navares (16. März 2015)

BJ80 schrieb:


> Checkt mal die Schlange in Beerfelden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf? Ok da bin ich dann auch raus 30 Minuten für 3 Minuten Spaß? Nein danke das ist ja schon wie Lac Blanc...


----------



## Navares (18. März 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen, @LarsLipp wie schaut es wegen Heute aus 16 Uhr steht? Wenn ja wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k00b3 (18. März 2015)

wenn ihr um 18:30 fahren würdet, wäre ich dabei. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2015)

Hi, jetzt gehe ich heute an den See. Wie schaut es denn morgen aus? @David: ich habe dich angerufen, mit neuer Nummer... Du gehst da nie ran...

Morgen dann gerne ca. 16:00 - 16:15 Start in Bensheim oder Auerbach.


----------



## Navares (18. März 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi, jetzt gehe ich heute an den See. Wie schaut es denn morgen aus? @David: ich habe dich angerufen, mit neuer Nummer... Du gehst da nie ran...
> 
> Morgen dann gerne ca. 16:00 - 16:15 Start in Bensheim oder Auerbach.



Ja hab es eben gesehen und die Mailbox abgehört, trage das Handy nicht bei mir auf der Arbeit. Morgen klingt gut mit 16:15.
@k00b3 18:30 ist mir zu spät leider!


----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2015)

na dann sollten wir das mal im Auge behalten. Wir können ja einen zweiten Treffpunkt für die Spätaufsteher machen.


----------



## Navares (19. März 2015)

Und wie ist es Heute 16:15 Uhr? Falls ja wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2015)

Bin offen. Gerne oberer Parkplatz Bachgasse, vor dem Fürstenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (19. März 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Bin offen. Gerne oberer Parkplatz Bachgasse, vor dem Fürstenlager.



Alles klar also 16:15 Uhr Fürstenlager Parkplatz! Bis später, falls ich es nicht rechtzeitig packe wegen der Arbeit klingel ich durch bei dir!


----------



## open-air (19. März 2015)

Hi,
ich komme erst jetzt aus der Firma raus.
Mit Fahrt bin ich 16:15 zu Hause, umziehen vor 16:45 kann ich nicht da sein.
Also Ihr wartet oder ev. treffen wir uns.


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2015)

Super Runde gestern. Zu zweit gestartet und plötzlich waren wir 5. Erste Feierabendrunde 2015... EInzelfahrten zählen nicht.

Heute jemand am Start?

Morgen sieht es ja nicht so prickelnd aus... Sonntag bedingt... brrrrrr


----------



## Navares (20. März 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Super Runde gestern. Zu zweit gestartet und plötzlich waren wir 5. Erste Feierabendrunde 2015... EInzelfahrten zählen nicht.
> 
> Heute jemand am Start?
> 
> Morgen sieht es ja nicht so prickelnd aus... Sonntag bedingt... brrrrrr



Beine sind zwar leer aber ich wäre denke ich dabei, das tolle Wetter kann man sich nicht durch die Lappen gehen lassen!
16:15 Uhr wie Gestern?


----------



## Airflyer (20. März 2015)

Wie siehts am Morgen um 11 Uhr aus, obwohl Sonntag ginge auch?


----------



## k00b3 (20. März 2015)

Heute abedn 17:30 könnte ich


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2015)

Sollte passen. Gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit... Gleiches Team?

Morgen? mal sehen, je nach Wetterdienst regnet es ja... Bei gutem Wetter aber gerne!


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2015)

17:30? Da sind wir dann hoffentlich auf dem Meli. Sorry, aber wir warten nicht über ne Stunde.

Wenn du willst kannst du gerne mal durchbimmeln. Meine Nummer ist in der IG Vorstellungsrunde. War gestern super mit der Startzeit. Komplett im hellen unterwegs!


----------



## k00b3 (20. März 2015)

Macht das. Wozu druchklingeln, wenn ihr eh schon oben seid?


----------



## Navares (20. März 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Sollte passen. Gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit... Gleiches Team?
> 
> Morgen? mal sehen, je nach Wetterdienst regnet es ja... Bei gutem Wetter aber gerne!



Passt! Bis später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2015)

Bei mir passt noch alles: bis gleich!


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2015)

Wetter ist ja heute eher Bescheiden. Eventuell morgen oder am Montag ne Feierabend Runde.

Hier mal ein Oldcool Bild 2009...


----------



## Navares (21. März 2015)

Guten Abend, wie sieht es Morgen aus gegen 11 Uhr? Wenn das Wetter so ist wie Heute passt das ja...


----------



## Airflyer (21. März 2015)

Wer hat Lust morgen um 11 uhr zu fahren?


----------



## Airflyer (21. März 2015)

Navares schrieb:


> Guten Abend, wie sieht es Morgen aus gegen 11 Uhr? Wenn das Wetter so ist wie Heute passt das ja...


Upps, hab ich nicht gelesen. Was willst du fahren?


----------



## LarsLipp (22. März 2015)

MTB...  Schauen wir mal, je nach Wetter bin ich dabei oder auch nicht...


----------



## LarsLipp (22. März 2015)

Sieht irgendwie nicht so freundlich aus. Viel Spaß  im Wald, ich geh ins Studio: Wie schaut es morgen bei passendem Wetter aus?


----------



## LarsLipp (23. März 2015)

Wenn die Sonne nicht raus kommt fahre ich heute nicht. Noch abwarten... 

Morgen dann nächster Versuch...
Den Rest der Woche bin ich dann unterwegs....


----------



## SlayerLover (23. März 2015)

Die Welle läuft bei Dir auch nur bei Sonnenschein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilposse (23. März 2015)

@LarsLipp 

Irgendwie hat deine längerer Auslandsaufenthalt Spuren hinterlassen  -->


----------



## LarsLipp (23. März 2015)

Ich war auch im fast dunkeln im Wasser. Ihr traut euch das nicht ohne Licht... 
Bin jetzt nicht mehr der ganz harte Kerl...


----------



## Evilposse (23. März 2015)

Was will man machen, das voranschreitende Alter zügelt einen mit der Zeit, nicht wahr ? 

Oh, ich vergaß, ich kam in den Genuß nachts im Indischen Ozean zu schwimmen


----------



## LarsLipp (23. März 2015)

Ich melde mich mal bei Euch  beiden, wenn ich am See ohne Neo paddöln geh: da müsst Ihr dann aber mit! Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## open-air (23. März 2015)

Ich bin raus, Nase läuft, Halz kratzt und ich friere (der Kollege neben mir zizt im T-Shirt da) .


----------



## LarsLipp (23. März 2015)

Dann war es doch eine gute Entscheidung nicht mit zu radeln und kein Eis zu essen.

Werde mal richtig Gesund. Das wird ja gar nix mehr bei dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k00b3 (23. März 2015)

Startet heute jemand mit? 16 Uhr ca.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. März 2015)

Wie schaut es heute aus? 16:15 Parkplatz Fürstenlager!


----------



## Navares (24. März 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wie schaut es heute aus? 16:15 Parkplatz Fürstenlager!



Kann leider nicht, zu viel am Hut Heute! Viel Spaß


----------



## LarsLipp (24. März 2015)

HM, dann muss ich meinen MP3 Player laden...


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. März 2015)




----------



## Navares (25. März 2015)

Geht Heute jemand fahren?


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. März 2015)

Lust hätte ich bei dem Wetter schon.... muss aber sicherl. bis 17.30 Uhr arbeiten. Dann Heim, umziehen und los. Befürchte, dass es dann nicht mehr lange hell ist- und Lampen hab ich jetzt keine geladen.


----------



## rmfausi (25. März 2015)

Hey Chris, deine Vorbereitung lässt zu Wünschen übrig. ;-) Ich gehe dann mal in den Garten zum Entspannen und umgraben. :-(


----------



## LarsLipp (25. März 2015)

Wie Lampen nicht geladen: hast du die leer gefahren.

GUte nzu den Strecken. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall mal mit am Start. 

Video's aber nur schw... GoPro Video's gefunden.... 

An Ostern will ich auf jeden Fall ein zwei Auswärtstouren machen. Beerfelden und ????


----------



## Navares (25. März 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wie Lampen nicht geladen: hast du die leer gefahren.
> 
> GUte nzu den Strecken. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall mal mit am Start.
> 
> ...



Generell wäre ich dabei, aber BeFe über Ostern ist glaube ich keine gute Idee. Alleine das Video hat mir schon gelangt. 30 Minuten warten und Lift fahren für 4 Minuten Spaß hmm. Welche Alternativen haben wir noch über Ostern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. März 2015)

Samstag soll ja weniger los sein? Eventuell halt den Montag. Da sind dann alle Müde...

Alternativen? Meli...  Pfalz, Trippstadt. jajaj, da will keiner hin... Oder halt mal ne schöne Hausrunde am Meli.

Mal das Wetter abwarten!


----------



## Navares (25. März 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Samstag soll ja weniger los sein? Eventuell halt den Montag. Da sind dann alle Müde...
> 
> Alternativen? Meli...  Pfalz, Trippstadt. jajaj, da will keiner hin... Oder halt mal ne schöne Hausrunde am Meli.
> 
> Mal das Wetter abwarten!



Von mir aus den ganzen Tag Meli gibt genug zu fahren dort, aber Big Bike bewegen wäre schon schick


----------



## LarsLipp (27. März 2015)

Wer ist morgen bei ner Runde ab 11:00 mit am Start? TP Parkplatz Fürstenlager. OA ist wohl raus, der muss noch gesunden...


----------



## BJ80 (27. März 2015)

Bin dabei!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Airflyer (27. März 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. März 2015)

Und ich bin leider raus.... 14.00 Uhr Ausfahrt Pfitzenmeier Bensheim.


----------



## tfdelacruz (27. März 2015)

Heute 14:45 Uhr starten wir für eine kleine Runde am Eiscafe! Wer Bock hat ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Liteville2010 (27. März 2015)

Muss schauen.....wenn es passt bin ich um 11:00 am Parkplatz


----------



## open-air (27. März 2015)

Ich versuche zu gesunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (28. März 2015)

Sorry Männer - muss früher fahren! Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch auf dem meli.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2015)

@BJ: wann startest du? wir können ja kurz bimmeln. Habe neue Nummer...


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2015)

Da schaut mal her, was ich im Netz gefunden habe...

OA jetzt wissen wir auch warum er so ein Wasserfan ist. Musst nur geweckt werden...


----------



## BJ80 (28. März 2015)

@LL: will um 10 los 
Wenn du telefonieren willst brauch ich deine Nummer oder du meldest dich...


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2015)

Bei Bedarf melde ich mich. Ah, du hast ja keinen Zugriff auf die IG. Denke nicht, dass ich um 10:00 starte. Wir können uns ja eventuell treffen...

Falls ich doch früher starte, melde ich mich beim Airflyer


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2015)

11:00 Parkplat Fürstenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (30. März 2015)

Hey Männer! 
Wie sieht es am Osterwochenende aus? Wollen Wir einen Trip machen?
Hat schon ein Bikepark offen?


----------



## LarsLipp (30. März 2015)

Trip klingt gut 

Ja, gerne, wir sprechen da ab und an drüber. Beerfelden hat auf, denke es soll mit Lift sein? 
Im Moment sieht es nach Montag aus....


----------



## Martin187 (30. März 2015)

Wenn das Wetter passt würde ich auch irgendwo übernachten! Auch gerne eine Tour fahren!


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. März 2015)

http://alpenbikepark.ch/ - seit dem Wochenende offen


----------



## LarsLipp (30. März 2015)

Noch alles offen... Wetter ist ja noch nicht überwältigend. Weekend um den ersten Mai sollten wir mal im Auge behalten, für ne ausgedehnte Tour...


----------



## k00b3 (1. April 2015)

Hi @ all, 

für das kommende Wochenende ist Freitag Beerfelden geplant und Montag Todtnau.
Ist jemand mit dabei?
Grüße


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2015)

Ich plane den Montag Beerfelden.


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. April 2015)

Sind Montag brunchen - von daher bin ich raus....


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2015)

Da es am Samstag wohl nach Regen aussieht: wer ist morgen bei ner Runde dabei? Start um11:00. 
Entweder TP Fürstenlager oder OA. Je nach dem, ob der hoffentlich wieder Gesund ist.


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2015)

Wir sind heute Abend auf nem 50´´ten Geburtstag in der Pfalz ....
k.A. wann wir morgen Fit für ne Radtour sind ....

Montag sind wir auch auf einem Brunch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (2. April 2015)

Ich habe Montag auch keine Zeit.

Am Sonntag soll das Wetter ja sehr gut sein! Würde also am Sonntag mal ne schöne Tour fahren!

Ohly - Toter Mann - Fuchs - Meli - Alsbacher Schloss - Meli- Auerbachber - Eisdiele ;-)


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2015)

@Martin

d.h. dein neues Rad ist da ?


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2015)

@Martin: mal schauen, da wir nen Hund zu Besuch haben bin ich eventuell nur bei nem Teil der Tour dabei...
Was ist mit morgen?


----------



## Martin187 (2. April 2015)

@ Micro.
ja Bike ist da. Und ich liebe es!

@LarsLipp 
Morgen um 11Uhr ist Family Brunch. Danach hätte ich Zeit. Wäre also erst ab ca.14Uhr


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2015)

Denke das ich eher früher starte: mal sehen, wie es morgen aussieht. 
Das SC wird ja bald das neue Club-Rad...


----------



## Martin187 (2. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Das SC wird ja bald das neue Club-Rad...



Wenn das passiert kauf ich mir wieder ein anderes!

Da kauft man sich einen Porsche und auf einmal hat jeder Nachbar einen!


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2015)

Du hast doch "nur" nen BMW... Sportliches Understatement...  Meins wird aber schwarz...


----------



## k00b3 (2. April 2015)

dann seid ihr ja alle bald sehr schnell unterwegs...


----------



## Navares (2. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Denke das ich eher früher starte: mal sehen, wie es morgen aussieht.
> Das SC wird ja bald das neue Club-Rad...



Bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit wenn das wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Du hast doch "nur" nen BMW... Sportliches Understatement...  Meins wird aber schwarz...



Und wann kommt Deins ?


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2015)

Nee, da bekomme ich Ärger mit dem Martin. Ich darf ja nicht. Allerdings habe ich mittlerweile ja das älteste Rad... Bin ja eigentlich zufrieden... 

Habe ja Radmäßig schon ein Rad getauscht. HM, dann wäre nächstes Jahr ein neues dran...


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2015)

Und ich dachte ....


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2015)

So habe ich doch noch eine Ausrede, warum ich so langsam bin. Du hast ja ein neues Rad....


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2015)

tja und die Kombi neues Rad und keine Kondition läßt mich z.Z. denn eh alleine fahren. 
Morgen Mittag Absteinach 1 mit dem HT, Kerstin kommt mit, wer noch ?


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2015)

HT? Wann führst du denn dein neues aus?

... und morgen mal was ganz anderes? Meli?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2015)

Boah, ist noch Saukalt aber schön draußen. Da muss man raus mit nem Pflegehund. 
Denke 11:00 Uhr passt von der Temperatur.


----------



## Navares (3. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Boah, ist noch Saukalt aber schön draußen. Da muss man raus mit nem Pflegehund.
> Denke 11:00 Uhr passt von der Temperatur.



Wäre glaub ich dabei, wo?


----------



## BJ80 (3. April 2015)

Bin heute raus. Die Gabel ist noch im Service - euch viel Spaß!


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2015)

11:00 Uhr beim OA. Der ist mal wieder mit am Start.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2015)

Wird 10 MInuten später...


----------



## Martin187 (3. April 2015)

Ab 11Uhr Sitz ich am Frühstückstisch! Dann euch viel Spaß


----------



## Micro767 (3. April 2015)

um 11 Uhr räumen wir den Frühstückstisch für Martin 

Auch von uns viel Spaß


----------



## open-air (3. April 2015)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Ab 11Uhr Sitz ich am Frühstückstisch! Dann euch viel Spaß


Na dann, Dir guten Appetit


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2015)

Dirk: dann schaffst du es noch...


----------



## Micro767 (3. April 2015)

Ich fahr mit meiner Frau und freu mich das sie das Hobby mit mir teilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2015)

Unsere Frauen teilen auch unser Hobby mit uns und sind froh, dass sie zu Hause bleiben dürfen...


----------



## open-air (3. April 2015)

Und Sie sind froh (glücklich) wenn wir wieder kommen


----------



## Perga (3. April 2015)

Mal ein Vorschlag: Könntet ihr (OA und LL) nicht in Zukunft ein Konto im Forum nutzen (z.B. „LL+OA“) dann weckt mich die Benachrichtigung am Tablet nur noch einmal, statt zweimal für ein und den gleichen Kinderkram …


----------



## Martin187 (3. April 2015)

Mach es lautlos

Sonntag Stromberg?


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2015)

@Perga: warum hast du das Forum denn auf Beobachtung? Du fährst doch hier eh nicht mehr mit! Oder?
@Martin:denke mir ist das noch zu kalt. OK ich bin ne Heulsuse...

Bin am Dienstag in Infelheim, da könnte ich eigentlich nach dem Feierabend ne Runde dort fahren...


----------



## Perga (3. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @Perga: warum hast du das Forum denn auf Beobachtung? Du fährst doch hier eh nicht mehr mit! Oder?


 na, das ist mir Neu!
Wenn es zeitlich passt fahre ich gerne mit. Bin den ganzen Winter Meli gefahren, da hast du unter der Sonne gelegen - da bin ich auch mal froh wenn ich wo anderes fahren kann - sonst komm ich mir vor ein Hamster in Laufrad. 
Finde den Meli toll - aber grade weil ich davor wohne und in sehr oft nutze, fahre ich am WE bei passendem Wetter eben auch andere Strecken...hat halt nicht gepasst die letzte zeit - mehr nicht...

Und zB hat Micro767 ja eine Tour reingestellt - da gugg ich eben hier rein - verboten?


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. April 2015)

@Navares 
Für dich als "Sternfahrer "....    
http://www.rad-ab.com/2015/04/02/29er-carbon-mountainbike-rotwild-gt-s-inspired-by-amg/


----------



## LarsLipp (4. April 2015)

Hatte ich heute auch gesehen. Auto ist ja ganz nett... @Nacares: du fährst auch ein Opa Auto? 
Habe von gestern wohl etwas Halsschmerzen mit nach Hause gebracht. Mal sehen wie es mir morgen geht...


----------



## Navares (5. April 2015)

Hahaha @Mr. Nice und @LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2015)

Net blöd lachen: was ist denn nun?  

Heute setzte ich noch aus. Wenn der Hals morgen OK ist, dann fahre ich aber nur ne lokale Runde....
War schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nicht mehr am Melibokus fahren....


----------



## open-air (5. April 2015)

Du sollst Ihn doch nicht nerven
Nur wichtiges posten.


----------



## Perga (5. April 2015)

open-air schrieb:


> Du sollst Ihn doch nicht nerven
> Nur wichtiges posten.


wenn du mich meinst....sry, OA, den konnte ich mir gestern nicht verkneifen...war wohl genervt.
alles gudd


----------



## Navares (5. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Net blöd lachen: was ist denn nun?
> 
> Heute setzte ich noch aus. Wenn der Hals morgen OK ist, dann fahre ich aber nur ne lokale Runde....
> War schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nicht mehr am Melibokus fahren....



Jo bin dabei, ist schon etwas her der letzte Besuch aufm Hügel 
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit?


----------



## LarsLipp (9. April 2015)

Wie schaut es heute mit ner Runde aus? Start so gegen 17:00 Uhr (beim OA?), denke der ist auch mit am Start. Wenn es ne viertelstunde später wird, auch kein Thema...

Oder Treffpunkt am Fuchstrail...


----------



## Micro767 (9. April 2015)

Fahre heute um 16:15 ab Weinheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (9. April 2015)

Das hatten wir ja währen meine FIT Zeit nicht so oft geschafft...

Sonst keiner am Start?


----------



## Navares (9. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Das hatten wir ja währen meine FIT Zeit nicht so oft geschafft...
> 
> Sonst keiner am Start?



17 Uhr OA bin ich dabei! Oder Fuchs mir egal...


----------



## Micro767 (9. April 2015)

ich bin in zugzwang und muss einfach mehr fahren.

Bin gestern schon alleine 35km 1054hm gestrampelt, letztens waren es 45km mit 1250hm alles mit dem HT nur um km und hm zu machen.

Heute kommt Matthias ais Viernheim mit


----------



## LarsLipp (9. April 2015)

@dirk: na dann klappt das ja bald wieder mit uns...  Wenn man mal sieht, was der ex-ebiker schon alles packt: Hut ab. Musst dir halt doch was suchen, um in Winter die Kondition zu halten... Wir werden nicht jünger

Fuchs wäre dann eher später. Ich habe den OA mal per Mail angeschrieben, schauen wir mal. Aber gefahren wird. Pause seit Freitag.


----------



## Navares (9. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @dirk: na dann klappt das ja bald wieder mit uns...  Wenn man mal sieht, was der ex-ebiker schon alles packt: Hut ab. Musst dir halt doch was suchen, um in Winter die Kondition zu halten... Wir werden nicht jünger
> 
> Fuchs wäre dann eher später. Ich habe den OA mal per Mail angeschrieben, schauen wir mal. Aber gefahren wird. Pause seit Freitag.



Ja geb mir Info rechtzeitig, wann und wo! Bis später...


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @dirkPause seit Freitag.



Na, dann bist du wenigstens wieder fit.... 

Bei mir wird das leider heute nix


----------



## BJ80 (9. April 2015)

Ich muss heute leider auch passen. Jemand Lust am Samstag mal nach Stromberg zu fahren?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. April 2015)

Is Beerfelden noch soo überfüllt oder warum Stromberg?


----------



## BJ80 (9. April 2015)

K.a. Wie es aktuell in befe aussieht. Stromberg is halt einfach megaflowig... Und es hat andauernd mittlere Sprünge zum üben.


----------



## LarsLipp (9. April 2015)

Beerfelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (9. April 2015)

BJ80 schrieb:


> K.a. Wie es aktuell in befe aussieht. Stromberg is halt einfach megaflowig... Und es hat andauernd mittlere Sprünge zum üben.



Stromberg wäre ich auch mal gerne dabei, bin aber leider weg in der Schweiz jetzt am Wochenende


----------



## LarsLipp (9. April 2015)

OK: OA steht ab 17:00 Uhr, plus x Minuten....


----------



## open-air (9. April 2015)

Sa. Beerfelden? Ich weiß nicht, das Wetter soll bescheiden sein und dann noch das:
 Propain Testcrew am 11. und 12. April 2015 im Bikepark

Das könnte auch wieder seeehhhr voll werden.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. April 2015)

Stimmt du hast ja schon ein Propaínbike 

@BJ80

Aktuell steht bei Stomberg  "Aufgrund extremer Nässe bis auf weiteres gesperrt"......


----------



## BJ80 (9. April 2015)

Ja schräg! Danke für die Info @Mr. Nice
Ja dann brauch ich ne Alternative! Beerfelden schließe ich mich an, wenn ihr fahrt.


----------



## BJ80 (10. April 2015)

kleines Update zu Stromberg:


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2015)

Beerfelden: BJ80, Open Air, Mr Nice und ich ab 10:00 Uhr vor Ort...


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2015)

Boahhhhh, sau voll in Beerfelden. Aber trotz dem Spaß gehabt. Rund um den ersten Mai mal nach Wibe?


----------



## rmfausi (12. April 2015)

Ich war heute zum ersten Mal im "Bikepark" Trippstadt. Alles sehr familiär und überschaubar.
Die Sprünge und Landungen sind ALLE sehr gut und durchdacht gebaut. Der Park ist von 
der Größe her eher ein Spielplatz, aber einer der spassigen Sorte. Die zur Verfügung stehende Fläche
wird dann auch anständig ausgenutzt. Die Lines sind sehr gepflegt, ohne Bremswellen, Steine und
sonstigem was man nicht braucht. Ein Pumptrack ist auch dort. 
Mein Eindruck von heute ist, für Anfänger ist da eher wenig dabei, es ist eher für jemand der gerne
springt und an seinen Skillz arbeiten will und mit Airtime erweitern möchte. Ich denke ich war nicht
das letzte Mal dort, mir hat es jedenfalls gefallen. Die Lines sind leider etwas kurz, dafür hat man
auch wieder schnell hochgeschoben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (12. April 2015)

Ich bin heute zum ersten mal den Melibokus 2x in Folge hoch getreten. Normal sind eigentlich eher 2x in der Woche bei mir


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2015)

@RM: gibt es da nur doubles oder auch was für "uns" zum üben? Ich komme das nächste mal bestimmt mit. Da braucht es dann auch eher nicht das DH Rad?

Wie schaut es um den ersten Mai mit ner kleinen Tour nach Lac Blanc oder Winterberg aus?


----------



## rmfausi (12. April 2015)

Es ist gemischt, Tables, Doubles, Dropbatterie, große Wallrides, ist eigentlich alles vorhanden. Zum Üben ist für jeden was dabei. Ich habe dort alles mögliche an Rädern gesehen, vom Downhiller bis zum Dirtrad. Nimm das Rad wo du dich am sichersten fühlst. 

Lac Blanc macht soweit ich weiss erst am 8.Mai auf, wenn ich das französische richtig lese. Winterberg, mal schauen.


----------



## Navares (13. April 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Es ist gemischt, Tables, Doubles, Dropbatterie, große Wallrides, ist eigentlich alles vorhanden. Zum Üben ist für jeden was dabei. Ich habe dort alles mögliche an Rädern gesehen, vom Downhiller bis zum Dirtrad. Nimm das Rad wo du dich am sichersten fühlst.
> 
> Lac Blanc macht soweit ich weiss erst am 8.Mai auf, wenn ich das französische richtig lese. Winterberg, mal schauen.



Jo Lacco ist erst ab 08.05. offen! Wie sieht es denn mit Stromberg aus übern 1. Mai oder an einem anderen Wochenende?


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2015)

Ich würde was mit Lift bevorzugen. Oder halt ne Tagestour...


----------



## Navares (14. April 2015)

Moin, jemand Lust auf ne Runde Heute? So gegen 17 Uhr oder auch früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (14. April 2015)

Servus, Lust schon aber leider keine Zeit. Evtl. würde ich aber morgen gegen 18.30 Uhr ne Runde drehen.... das Wetter soll ja so bleiben


----------



## Micro767 (14. April 2015)

Leider heute keine Zeit ... 

Donnerstag fahr ich wieder ca. 16:15 ab Weinheim


----------



## LarsLipp (14. April 2015)

17:30, Treffpunkt Deuringen, wenn hier alle nur absagen. Weekend Samstag gerne ne Tour ab 9:30 oder ein wenig später. Muss um 13:30 zu Hause sein...


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. April 2015)

Falls jemand am 26.04. mal was anderes als den "Hausberg" fahren möchte....


----------



## LarsLipp (14. April 2015)

Klingt gut, zumindest für die Spätaufsteher....

Haben wir es gut. War heute im Augsburger Wald fahren. Sind das mal kleine Hügel. Wenn ich da öfters fahren will, brauche ich einen anderen Helm und ne verstellbare Sattelstütze. Für den Meli haben die die nicht erfunden. Frage mich, wie man hier ohne unterwegs sein kann. Was haben die hier nur früher gemacht?

Ein Hoch auf die Meli Hometrails


----------



## codit (14. April 2015)

Also für mich ist die verstellbare Stütze auch hier eine Notwendigkeit. Ich mag mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen wie das vor 10 Jahren noch war.  Aber sonst klar, wir haben hier eines der besten Heimatreviere überhaupt ! Auch die Alpen kommen da nicht mit, dort liegt zu lange zu viel Schnee.

Ein Vorteil da wo du jetzt bist: Tegernseer verfügbar, Prost!


----------



## LarsLipp (14. April 2015)

Tegernseer habe ich auch zu hause. Muss eventuell noch ne Kiste mitnehmen. Scheint es aber auch beim Marun zu geben. Ansonsten bringe ich auch mal ne Kiste mit...

Höhenmeter kennt man hier nicht. Die fahren Touren mit 60hm auf keine Ahnung wie viele Kilometer. Ich glaub da hätte ich ein Rennrad... Dann brauchts auch keine verstellbare Sattelstütze. Werde hier wohl auf Inliner umsteigen. Dann habe ich auch mehr Platz für Bier. Oder aufs Wakeboarden, wenn es warm wird... (OK richtig warm wird es hier auch nicht... )


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Falls jemand am 26.04. mal was anderes als den "Hausberg" fahren möchte....


 an dem Termin fahr ich warlich nicht den "Hausberg"  sondern

http://www.bike-station.de/


----------



## Martin187 (15. April 2015)

Seruvs Männer.
Ich werde Samstag / Sonntag mal in die Rhön fahren an den Kreuzberg.


----------



## Perga (15. April 2015)

Kenne dies nur als Skigebiet. Nutzt man die Lifte im Sommer für die MTBler (brauchen tu ich sie dafür nedd -fahre lieber selbst)? Berichte mal, würde mich sehr interessieren!
Samstag ist schon ausgebucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2015)

dahin ?

http://www.flowtrail-kreuzberg.de/

Auf ca. 2 KM Länge und 180 HM Differenz gehts zur Sache.  Der längste Flowtrail in Bayern! Über 50 Obstacles mit Anlieger, Wellen, Tables, Sprünge und einem North Shore Element verspricht Spaß und Action auf dem Trail. Das Neustädter Haus als Einkehrmöglichkeit mit Parkplätzen ist nicht weit


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2015)

195 km ???


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2015)

Wohl eher deswegen oder ?

http://rhoentrail.com/supertrail-kreuzberg/


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. April 2015)

Micro767 schrieb:


> an dem Termin fahr ich warlich nicht den "Hausberg"  sondern
> http://www.bike-station.de/



Na, dann mal schauen wo das Wetter besser ist.... wobei ihr nehmt ja OA erst im September mit 

Wer geht heute ne Runde fahren? Ich würde bei dem Wetter ne Runde dem Fitnessstudio vorziehen  Startzeit ca. 17.45 Uhr

@Martin187
Schade, den hätte ich mir auch mal gerne angesehen. Ist halt auch schon ne Ecke entfernt....


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> .... wobei ihr nehmt ja OA erst im September mit


 
da steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch 

Also ich hoffe doch das es auf La Palma beständig schön ist und das Meer wärmer als LL See


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2015)

Wenn OA Urlaub hat, ist immer schlechtes Wetter. Wir planen unseren Urlaub darum immer zu anderen Terminen...  Wobei wir ja meist dem guten Wetter entgegen reisen... 

@Mr Nice: dir ist doch alles zu weit weg.

Wir sollten echt mal ne Tour mit ner Übernachtung einplanen. Winterberg könnte man mal ins Auge fassen oder Lac Blanc... Oder was auch immer...


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2015)

also haben wir klar was falsch gemacht im September


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2015)

Hoffentlich habt Ihr ein Hotel mit Wellness. Denke du hast ja auch gute Regenklamotten...


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2015)

Wellness ja aber nicht allzu groß, Schwimmbecken, Whirlpool & Sauna.

Aber ja ich hab gute Regenklamotten und nehme auch 2 paar Schuhe mit falls das erste nicht trocken wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (15. April 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Na, dann mal schauen wo das Wetter besser ist.... wobei ihr nehmt ja OA erst im September mit
> 
> Wer geht heute ne Runde fahren? Ich würde bei dem Wetter ne Runde dem Fitnessstudio vorziehen  Startzeit ca. 17.45 Uhr
> 
> ...



Also 200km finde ich nicht weit! Naja ich fahre ja pro Woche auch 1500Km im Durchschnitt.

Mir geht es um den SUpertrail! 10Km Bergab muss ein Traum sein!
Mann kann selbst hoch fahren oder einen Shuttle nutzen.

Wir haben für einen tag einen Guide der uns die besten Spots zeigt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. April 2015)

Ich finde halt 400km am Tag im Auto sitzen für 4-5 Std. Biken schon sehr unverhältnismäßig---- fahre halt auch die ganze Woche über nur Rad 

Wer ist wir? 10km Abfahrt bei 5-6 Fahrten... das hab ich hier am Hausberg auch


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2015)

Mit Übernachtung ?

Also mit Übernachtung wäre das für mich auch ok und Guide fnd ich für sowas auch immer TOP !
Schade ich kann nicht aber sag af alle Fälle Besheid wie es war !!!


----------



## Martin187 (15. April 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ich finde halt 400km am Tag im Auto sitzen für 4-5 Std. Biken schon sehr unverhältnismäßig---- fahre halt auch die ganze Woche über nur Rad
> 
> Wer ist wir? 10km Abfahrt bei 5-6 Fahrten... das hab ich hier am Hausberg auch




Wir bleiben über Nacht. Samstag mit Guide und Sonntag auf eigene Kappe


----------



## Perga (15. April 2015)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Wir bleiben über Nacht. Samstag mit Guide und Sonntag auf eigene Kappe


boar - hättet ihr mal was gesagt.... für einen Tag sind mir KM auch zu viel, aber mit Übernachtung wäre das ja perfekt!


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2015)

Dann bin ich ja mal auf den nächsten Ausflug gespannt. Wer dann wirklich mitgeht. Wibe und Willingen um den ersten Mai.
@Mr Nice: denke für Martin und mich sind das echt keine Entfernungen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2015)

Boah ist das geil am Melibokus. War heute be Tour fahren: 28 KM, 1.11 und 64 HM... Dafür fahre ich die guten Reifen hier ab... 
Dafür schont man die Bremsen... Hier reichen echt 160 / 140er Scheiben. MECHANISCH.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. April 2015)

Mach doch die Hayes wieder drauf...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2015)

@Martin: du brauchst für deinen Ausflug einen: 

Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze
Hoffe den hast du auch...  Info wie das mit dem Rhön - Bus läuft wäre schonmal interessant.

Geht auch gemütlich:


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja mal auf den nächsten Ausflug gespannt. Wer dann wirklich mitgeht. Wibe und Willingen um den ersten Mai.
> @Mr Nice: denke für Martin und mich sind das echt keine Entfernungen....


 
Ich brauche es eigentlich ja nicht extra sagen aber ich bin bei einem Ausflug in einen Bikepark nicht mit dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2015)

Hätte ich mir ja fast gedacht. Wobei die Enduro in z.B. Beerfelden ist ne super flowige Abfahrt. Wenn da wenig los ist kommt man schon ziemlich ins Schwitzen.
@Perga: wie schaut es bei dir aus? 

@All: ich will wenn zu nem Lift fahren. Kurbeln kann ich auch zu Hause...


----------



## Martin187 (16. April 2015)

Also am 1.Mai bin ich definitiv nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs. Und am 2.Mai werde ich nicht in der Lage sein mein Bike sicher zu steuern. Am Sonntag dann vielleicht.

Wie sieht es den im Mai bei euch aus?
Ich würde gerne vom 10.05 bis 16.05 nach Finale fahren!


----------



## Perga (16. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @Perga: wie schaut es bei dir aus?


Hi,was ist mit mir, bzw was ist denn die Frage?


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hätte ich mir ja fast gedacht. Wobei die Enduro in z.B. Beerfelden ist ne super flowige Abfahrt. Wenn da wenig los ist kommt man schon ziemlich ins Schwitzen.


 
Ich hasse Schleplifte


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2015)

@Perga: bist du in einem Park mit Liften dabei. Der Post war ja schon ein paar Posts her. 
@dirk: dann Winterberg: da hat es auch Sessel... 

@Martin: bei mir gehen nur Wochenenden. Da hätte ich aber echt mal Bock. Aber auch von Augsburg noch 650 KM. Da müsste es zum radlen gleich noch Wellen geben...


----------



## Evilposse (16. April 2015)

Samstag ist Stromberg am Start 
Thorsten (Cam3ltoe) und ich sind auf jeden Fall dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2015)

Wer hatt denn Interesse an nem Ausflug um den ersten Mai?

Keiner?
Auch wenn Wibe erst am 01.05 aufmacht: ich denke ich fahre hin. Habe auch schon ein Zimmer gebucht... Wenn das Wetter dann doch nichts ist, fahre ich eben nicht.

Zimmer für 2 inkl Frühstück für 40 Euro! Kann noch kostenfrei storniert werden.


----------



## k00b3 (16. April 2015)

Ich bin raus, bin Ende Mai zum dirtmasters schon in wibe. Samstag ebenfalls. Euch viel Spaß Männer!


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2015)

Samstag? Ich dachte die machen erst zum 01.05. auf?


----------



## open-air (16. April 2015)

Am 1. Mai geht's mir wie vielen hier.
Am 2. dürfte dann das bike(n) schwehr fallen .....

Muss ich leider passen.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2015)

Wusste gar nicht, das hier so viele Abstürzen werden...  Kann mir aber auch passieren... Ich warte mal weiter ab...


----------



## Perga (16. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @Perga: bist du in einem Park mit Liften dabei. Der Post war ja schon ein paar Posts her.


Ist ja eigentlich eine gute Idee am 1.Mai in den Bikepark zu fahren, da an keinem anderen Tag im Jahr so viele bewegliche Hindernisse unterwegs sind. Doch befürchte ich, dass du nicht der einzige mit dieser Idee sein wirst.
Aber generell ist Bikepark nicht dass was mich zieht, eher so Trail wie der oben, oder Mil1 oder, oder… da ich den ganzen Tag sitze, strample ich ganz gerne auch bergauf. Und in einer Ritterrüstung bei 25 oder 30 Grad bergab zu düsen, damit kann ich mich auch nedd so richtig anfreunden.
Wird sich schon was finden wo man zusammenkommt.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2015)

Wie schaut es denn morgen mit ner Runde aus? Würde allerdings schon recht früh starten: 9:30 oder 10:00 Uhr!
Wo: Meli natürlich...


----------



## Micro767 (17. April 2015)

NÖ ! a) Meli und b) für den Meli viel zu früh 

Ich fahr mit Kerstin morgen mal in die Pfalz ...
und danach ist eh waschen und packen für den Urlaub angesagt


----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2015)

9:30 Start morgen. Nee, ich geh nicht an den See. Bucklige Verwandtschaft besuche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2015)

Guten Morgen


----------



## LarsLipp (18. April 2015)

Hui: auch früh wach. Ich schon ne Weile: geht aber auch gleich los...  Der frühe Vogel ist Abends müde... 

Schönes WOchenende: Morgen eventuell ne Runde ab 14:00 Uhr -  ne Stunde...


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2015)

Sind auf dem Weg in die Pfalz, dafür muss man halt mal in den wirklich sauren Apfel beißen..

Wir fahren erst wieder nach La Palma


----------



## LarsLipp (18. April 2015)

sauren Apfel? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2015)

Kleine Runde ab ca 14:00 Uhr?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2015)

Dann viel Spaß auf den Kanaren. Baraqito bzw. LecheLeche nicht vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> sauren Apfel?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


 
Na die Uhrzeit ist für mich ganz schön sauer ....

War aber ne super tolle Runde 46km 1280hm, meine Holde hat sich super geschlagen 

Danke ! Ich hoffe das wir ein paar Super Fotos mit zurück bringen werden


----------



## LarsLipp (20. April 2015)

Spaß auf den Trails und am Meer. Aber so sauer war der Apfel doch nicht? Oder wart Ihr um 8:20 schon in der Pfalz? Schön die Höhenmeter gesammelt. Wirst du langsam wieder fit?


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2015)

9:30 waren wir in Kirschheimboldanden ...
Naja fit ist für mich was anderes aber die Kondition kommt wieder, schneller werd ich eh kaum noch ...


----------



## Perga (20. April 2015)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Seruvs Männer.
> Ich werde Samstag / Sonntag mal in die Rhön fahren an den Kreuzberg.



Wart ihr dort?  Wenn ja, wie war es?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. April 2015)

Micro767 schrieb:


> 9:30 waren wir in Kirschheimboldanden ...
> Naja fit ist für mich was anderes aber die Kondition kommt wieder, schneller werd ich eh kaum noch ...



Bei unter7 km/h kann man bei uns auch nicht von schnell sprechen... Durchschnitt, nicht Max 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2015)

Seit wann fährst du mit Tacho  ?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. April 2015)

Hm, wie sieht man denn am Tacho die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit? Nee: Runtastic. Ist aber zumindes Kalorienmäßig eher ne Lügenapp. Wollte mal den Arbeitskollegen zeigen, was bei uns MTB fahren bedeutet. Und nicht 60hm auf 28 km... 

Ist aber schon lustig, mal den Top Speed und den durchschnitt zu sehen. Der war aber mit den Pausen... Aber schon gut: 911 HM bei 18,5 km...

Jetzt wird es wohl wieder ne Flachrunde in Thüringen... Morgen eventuell mal Trails erkunden...


----------



## LarsLipp (20. April 2015)

Wegen Wibe: eventuell auch der 02.05 und 03.05. Dann fahre ich aber nicht mehr nach Bensheim. Ich muss Montag nach Gießen... 

Jetzt jemand Interesse?


----------



## open-air (21. April 2015)

Es ist warm, die Sonne scheint und ich bin schon zu Hause.
Der Bann ist gebrochen.


----------



## LarsLipp (21. April 2015)

Wenn ich das Wochenendwetter so sehe: ich werde wohl schon am Freitag zu Hause sein und will da ne große Runde fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (21. April 2015)

Große runde?
Haste nen neues Rad und fährst mit Calimero?
Habe es gerade noch vorm dunkel werden geschaft. War glaube ein richtig guter Lauf in der Fliegerschneise. Lohnt sich die mal hoch zu fahren, sieht man die Linie.


----------



## LarsLipp (21. April 2015)

Heheh: nee, ich will halt früh starten. Nicht erst um 17:00 Uhr.

Jemand so ab 15:00 -- 15:30 am Start? Hätte mal wieder Bock auf ne Meli RUnde...


----------



## open-air (22. April 2015)

Wie langweilig, da gehe ich doch lieber arbeiten.
Nicht heiss, Klima und muss nicht ewig die Rüstung anziehen.....


----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2015)

Kühlt ja aber super beim runterfahren...  Bis jetzt noch keien Thüringer entdeckt... 
Kommst halt nach wenn es kühler ist. Oder du machst den Grill an und stellst das Bier kalt: Dann kommen wir hinterher vorbei...  

Dann bist du am Samstag nicht so müde in den Beinen und hast ne lockere Tour. 

Bin mir zu 90% sicher morgen schon Heim zu fahren!


----------



## Perga (22. April 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Heheh: nee, ich will halt früh starten. Nicht erst um 17:00 Uhr.
> 
> Jemand so ab 15:00 -- 15:30 am Start? Hätte mal wieder Bock auf ne Meli RUnde...



heute?


----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2015)

Zu kalt in Thüringen, Freitag zu Hause


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2015)

Eventuell wird die Mai Tour angepasst. Bad Enbach dann Sonntags. Immer noch keiner Interesse?


----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2015)

Denke heute geht es auch erst wieder um 17:00 Uhr los! Wir werden ausnahmsweise mal den Melibokus ansteuern. Vielleicht auch als erstes den Toten Mann. Mal sehen...


----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2015)

MORGEN bei passendem Wetter ab 11:00 Uhr beim OA.

Heute lecker original Thüringer Wurst nach der Tour. So läßt es sich leben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2015)

War ja mal nix heute: morgen wenn die Sonne lacht...


----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2015)

11:00 oa


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BJ80 (26. April 2015)

Bin heute leider ausgebucht... Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2015)

Dann bis zur nächsten Woche. Wetter sieht ja noch nicht so prickelnd aus für den ersten Mai...


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. April 2015)

Wer geht heute bei dem Wetter ne Runde fahren?? So ab 18.00 Uhr wäre ne Runde drin...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. April 2015)

Könnte bei mir passen. Muss um 17:00 Uhr noch was erledigen. Dann komme ich wieder nicht in das Sportstudio... 

Wie wo? Wer?  ist mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (29. April 2015)

Ich entscheide spontan ob ich aufs Bike steige oder ob ich heute ins Gym gehe.
War gestern TM und Meli fahren. Der Boden ist aktuell ein Traum!


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. April 2015)

Eben und vorallem kannst du auch die Tage bei schlechten Wetter und Regen ins Studio gehen....

Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## LarsLipp (29. April 2015)

Also los. wir bauen auf dich! OA wird es sicher auch packen...


----------



## open-air (29. April 2015)

OK hoffe mein Kram ist wieder trocken. Er packt es 
Was ein Stress, Arbeiten; Studio, Radfahren, Geburtstag, Feiertag, Sonne / keine Sonne, Wetter / kein Wetter .....  puuuu ....
Und schon wieder einer im Rücken der was will


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2015)

Ottweiler hat ab und an ein Shuttle Wochenende. Das sollte doch nun wirklich in einem Tag zu schaffen sein... Info's auf Facebook...


----------



## Navares (3. Mai 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ottweiler hat ab und an ein Shuttle Wochenende. Das sollte doch nun wirklich in einem Tag zu schaffen sein... Info's auf Facebook...



Den Weg kann man sich sparen nach Ottweil, war da ein paar Mal vor 2 Jahren wie ich noch öfter im Saarland war am Wochenende. Außer es hat sich einiges an der Strecke geändert...


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2015)

OK, dann doch was mit richtigem Lift! Demnächst mal wieder Beerfelden?


----------



## Navares (3. Mai 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK, dann doch was mit richtigem Lift! Demnächst mal wieder Beerfelden?



Hmm ja gerne eventuell am nächsten Brückentag oder eins der kommenden Wochenenden?


----------



## BJ80 (3. Mai 2015)

Ich wär nächstes WE in Beerfelden dabei! Das verlängerte WE drauf kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2015)

Jajaja: du musst immer arbeiten Ist bestimmt nur ne Ausrede, weil du mit uns nirgends gesehen werden willst. Brückentag? Was ist das? Ah, das ist ein Tag an dem man eine Brücke über ein Hinderniss baut...  Habe ich eigentlich nicht. An den Tagen ist es auch bei der Arbeit still...

Samstag oder die Woche drauf dann wieder mal ein paar Feierabendrunden!

Eventuell ja auch mal mit kleiner Stärkung hinterher. Das Wetter kann jetzt echt mal werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (3. Mai 2015)

Wenn du mich meinst: Bin 14. - 17. in Leipzig und werd am 19. operiert... Danach geht ca. 5-6 Wochen nix. Ich werd daher nächstes Wochenende auf dem Rad sitzen. Und zwar am besten da wo es einen Lift gibt.


----------



## Navares (3. Mai 2015)

BJ80 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst: Bin 14. - 17. in Leipzig und werd am 19. operiert... Danach geht ca. 5-6 Wochen nix. Ich werd daher nächstes Wochenende auf dem Rad sitzen. Und zwar am besten da wo es einen Lift gibt.



An welchen Tag hast du gedacht? Wenn das Wetter passt würde ich mit kommen möchte auch mal wieder in Park...


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2015)

Leider gibt es Lift ja nicht mehr: (Bitte anklicken... 

Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei. Denke eher an den Samstag, da war es sonst immer leerer. Aber auch offen für Sonntag!

Beerfelden? Würde mir reichen, da ich die ganze WOche unterwegs bin. Über den Feiertag könnte ich mri auch Wibe vorstellen!


----------



## BJ80 (3. Mai 2015)

War am Freitag bei leichtem Regen in befe. Die Kombi aus mäßigem Wetter und 1. Mai war perfekt! Im Wald hat man vom Regen kaum was gemerkt und anstehen gab's nicht! Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal (nächstes WE). Wär cool wenn jemand mitkommen würde!


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Navares (3. Mai 2015)

Also was nun? Freitag oder Samstag?


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2015)

Freitag? Ist erst übernächste Woche Feiertag. Zumindest bei mir. Oder hast du schon den Gruft Tag?  Schauen wir mal was das Wetter macht... Radeln geht dann ja hoffentlich unter der Woche!


----------



## Navares (3. Mai 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Freitag? Ist erst übernächste Woche Feiertag. Zumindest bei mir. Oder hast du schon den Gruft Tag?  Schauen wir mal was das Wetter macht... Radeln geht dann ja hoffentlich unter der Woche!



BeFe hat ja auch Freitags offen, hat also nichts mim Gruftitag am Hut


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2015)

Kann es sein das der ein oder andere von Montag bis Freitag arbeiten muss? Wir sind ja nicht in der Chemie .... 

Feiertag ist erst am 15.05. oder habe ich jetzt verpennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (3. Mai 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der ein oder andere von Montag bis Freitag arbeiten muss? Wir sind ja nicht in der Chemie ....
> 
> Feiertag ist erst am 15.05. oder habe ich jetzt verpennt?



Ja blablub klar ist der erst am 15.05. trotzdem hat BeFe auch Freitags offen...


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2015)

Ja nee, aber ein Feiertag ist ja kein normaler Tag. Aber auch dann hat Befe offen... Ich seh das dann einfach als mein Grufti Tag...
Sprich: nicht am nächsten Wochenende sondern am übernächsten. ?


----------



## Navares (3. Mai 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ja nee, aber ein Feiertag ist ja kein normaler Tag. Aber auch dann hat Befe offen... Ich seh das dann einfach als mein Grufti Tag...
> Sprich: nicht am nächsten Wochenende sondern am übernächsten. ?



Falsch kommendes Wochenende, sprich den 08.05.-10.05. Samstag der 09.05.2015 

Langsam wird es kompliziert


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2015)

Bei mir beginnt das Wochenende ... ach lassen wir das: Also bei gutem Wetter ne Runde Befe!


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Mai 2015)

Sieht soweit gut aus mit Befe. Ich und Navares sind wohl am Start. BJ80? OA? Mr Nice ist wohl raus.


----------



## Navares (5. Mai 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Sieht soweit gut aus mit Befe. Ich und Navares sind wohl am Start. BJ80? OA? Mr Nice ist wohl raus.



10 Uhr steh ich am Lift wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (6. Mai 2015)

Wie gesagt - ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!
Schätze mal wir gehen Samstags, oder?


----------



## Martin187 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Männer. Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und würde gerne nach Finale fahren. Den Trip alleine zu machen finde ich nicht so nice. 
Hat zufällig jemand Urlaub und Lust ein paar Tage mit zu kommen?


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Mai 2015)

Bin für´s Wochenende leider gänzlich raus....

@Martin187 
Da wäre ich gerne mit dabei - Sonne & Meer und Trails  Leider ist nächste Woche bei mir überh. nicht drin


----------



## Micro767 (6. Mai 2015)

weder noch bei 800km


----------



## Navares (6. Mai 2015)

BJ80 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!
> Schätze mal wir gehen Samstags, oder?



Jup Samstag...


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Mai 2015)

Oh, den Tag hatte ich vergessen: Danke Navares. @Martin: keine Wellen in Italien und noch schlimmer: kein Urlaub...
Wir sollten da eher mal Pyrenäen und Frankreich ansteuern. September? Ich leihe dir eventuell auch ein Brett...


----------



## SlayerLover (8. Mai 2015)

Zur Info...waren gestern am Fuchstrail unterwegs...auf der blauen Linie wurde der letzte "Drop" zu einem "Sprung" und hat nun locker einen drop von 1,5m und liegt damit jetzt auf dem Niveau der roten Linie der Doppelbrückfraktion 
Damit geht jetzt der komplette flow der der blauen Linie für uns flöten und hat damit leider an Attraktivität verloren...völligst unverständlich diese Aktion...sehr schade !


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Mai 2015)

Sprung? Drop? Was meinst du genau? Haben sie dem so massiv aufgeschüttet?


----------



## SlayerLover (8. Mai 2015)

ja haben sie...schau es Dir halt mal an...


----------



## open-air (8. Mai 2015)

http://www.fuchstrail.de/index.php/news

Zitat aus News og. Seite 
" ......  
Wir freuen uns über jede Unterstützung, die uns hilft unser Projekt weiter voranzutreiben! Dringend gesucht sind neue Vereinsmitglieder. Als Vereinsmitglied hast du alle Möglichkeiten, deine Vorstellungen bei der Ausgestaltung der Strecken einzubringen.

......"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (8. Mai 2015)

@OpenAir: Ja danke für den Hinweis....kam an! 
Die Umbaumaßnahme schien uns aber gestern total unüberlegt...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2015)

Bitte dem Verein beitreten und dann mitarbeiten... Hier wird eine Strecke zur Verfügung gestellt und es gibt BEschwerden von nicht-Vereinsmitglieder. Bitte Mitglied werden und aktiv mitarbeiten.

Ich gebe hier nachher noch mal Bescheid: ich glaube das wird in der IG diskutiert!


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Mai 2015)

"Vereinsstrecke"?? Gibt´s da schon Neuigkeiten? Solange das nicht offiziell der Fall ist, kann der "gemeine Waldnutzer" doch gar nicht wissen, dass er sich auf ner Vereinsstrecke befindet...  ergo ist es einfach ein "Walduntypisches Hindernis" was er als nicht passend eingestuft hat und hier kund macht. Ist mMn okay!?


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (8. Mai 2015)

Bitte solche Themen nicht im öffentlichen Bereich platt treten. Liest sich ja fast so als wäre der Verein daran Schuld.

Genau das ist der Grund warum es eine legalisierte Vereinstrecke geben soll, um zukünftig solche unnützen Wildbauten zu vermeiden.

Keine Sorge, der Übeltäter hat schön eine entsprechende Ansage bekomme. 

Und als letzten Punkt kann ich nur anbringen, dass dieses Projekt jede Menge personelle und finanzielle Ressourcen frisst. Nicht zuletzt der Punkt der Vereinslobby je nach Mitgliedszahlen. Soll heißen, wenn euch die Strecke am Herzen liegt und ihr ein qualitätsgesichertes fahren ohne große Überraschungen möchtet, ist das ein Grund mehr euch in Irgend einer Form einzubringen.

Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2015)

Thema war schon in der IG. Ist wohl ein Mißverständnis. 

Aber auch hier von mir noch mal der Aufruf: *werdet bitte Mitglied* und unterstützt die ganze Sache. Denke hier ist keiner am Start, dem die paar Euro's weh tun. Und damit seit Ihr automatsch DIMB Mitglied.

Wir nehmen gerne noch Mitglieder auf und es wird eine rote und eine blaue Strecke geben. Blau soll dann auch für alle ambitionierten MTB Fahrer fahrbar sein.

Bin gerne Bereit weitere Auskünfte zu geben.


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Mai 2015)

Den zwei Beiträgen ist nichts  hinzuzufügen

@meik 
Alles gut


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2015)

Ging ja um die Formulierung und gehört in die Ig, wo es auch thematisiert wird!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2015)

Befe war Hammer. Es war "etwas" weniger los als am Testwochenende...  Hat sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## Navares (10. Mai 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Befe war Hammer. Es war "etwas" weniger los als am Testwochenende...  Hat sich echt gelohnt.



Sehr schön war es, kein langes Warten, perfektes Wetter einfach Bombe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2015)

Was plant Ihr für Donnerstag ?


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Mai 2015)

Je nach MIttwoch ne RUnde radeln. Denke 11:00 Uhr sollte passen. Außer ich komme da grade heim... Ist Maiway in Bensheim...


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Mai 2015)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Bitte solche Themen nicht im öffentlichen Bereich platt treten. Liest sich ja fast so als wäre der Verein daran Schuld.
> 
> Genau das ist der Grund warum es eine legalisierte Vereinstrecke geben soll, um zukünftig solche unnützen Wildbauten zu vermeiden.
> 
> ...




Na, da schau her...  http://www.lauterbacher-anzeiger.de...-vorbildliches-gemeinschaftswerk_15282299.htm  - okay zwar auch Hessen aber ein ganzes Stück von uns entfernt.


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Mai 2015)

Hauptsache mal den Namen gaklaut. Gut das wir die Domäne haben...


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2015)

Heute jemand ab ca. 15:30 am Start?


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Mai 2015)

15.30 Uhr is mir zu früh aber ich denke ich werde so gegen 17.30 Uhr ne schnelle Runde drehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (13. Mai 2015)

würde gerne kann aber nicht weder 15:30 noch 17:30


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2015)

Wie schaut es morgen aus: Micro: du hattest gefragt? Morgens sieht es gut aus: 11:00 Uhr beim OA oder 10:45 bei mir? Dann müsste ich auch mal wieder mit dem Rad rüber...


----------



## Micro767 (13. Mai 2015)

Fahre wohl eher morgen ab Fürth auf die Tromm, nachdem WS und Königstuhl morgen überlaufen sein dürfte


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2015)

12:30 OA: wir werden alt....


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2015)

Morgen, Samstag start 11:00 Uhr? Wetter wird wohl halten. Falls einer heute schon oben ist: ich hatte ein orangenes Shirt vergessen...


----------



## Airflyer (15. Mai 2015)

Morgen um 11 bei oa?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2015)

Jupp. Sollte passen. Denke er ist auch mit dabei...


----------



## codit (15. Mai 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Morgen, Samstag start 11:00 Uhr? Wetter wird wohl halten. Falls einer heute schon oben ist: ich hatte ein orangenes Shirt vergessen...


Sorry, habs gerade erst gelesen. Hat Heute Nachmittag nach oben gehangen, sollte ausgelüftet sein.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2015)

@codit: vielen Dank.

Start beim OA ab 11:00.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2015)

Hier noch Impressionen von Befe letzte Woche: Danke an Sascha für die Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (16. Mai 2015)

Hut ab ! Würd ich mich nicht trauen


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2015)

War aber nicht so schlimm. Und von oben sieht es höher aus als es ist. Drum gibt es ja Trainingsmöglichkeiten am Fuchs....
Musst halt mal wieder mit zu ner Enduro Tour. Mit ein wenig Übung klappt auch ein kleiner Drop!


----------



## Airflyer (17. Mai 2015)

Wie wäre es morgen nach der Arbeit mit einer Melirunde?


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2015)

Klingt gut. Können wir ja nachher bequatschen. Schaffst du 17:00 Uhr beim OA?


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2015)

Ist heute jemand unterwegs? Bin noch nicht so sicher, aber so schlecht ist das Wetter ja nicht im Moment...


----------



## open-air (19. Mai 2015)

Wann?


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2015)

wird wohl so 17:15 - 17:30


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2015)

Bilder von Gestern: Danke an den Trainer.


----------



## Navares (19. Mai 2015)

Hart am Gas 



LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hier noch Impressionen von Befe letzte Woche: Danke an Sascha für die Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (21. Mai 2015)

Wie siehts am Samstag aus, wer macht was ?


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2015)

wir sind in Lermoos Schlittenfahren ....


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Mai 2015)

Sind auf Hochzeit und raus.... evtl. Sonntag oder Montag.

@Micro767 
Na, unten im Tal regnet´s aber nur


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2015)

auch net besser


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2015)

Einen ausflug in einem der drei freien Tage sollten wir einplannen. Samstag oder Monntag. Irgendwas mit Lift...
Ansonsten halt eventuell mal ne Meli Runde? Oder wieder ein wenig Training am Fuchs...


----------



## Airflyer (21. Mai 2015)

gerne aber wenn dann lieber ausflug am samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (21. Mai 2015)

gerne


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2015)

Sollten wir hinbekommen. Habe dann aber auch nicht zu lange Zeit. Check ich mal ab, wann der Besuch kommt.


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2015)

OK: Oa und ich und eventuell Airflyer sind morgen in Beerfelden!


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2015)

Wie schaut es morgen aus? Denke so ab 11:00 Uhr?


----------



## Airflyer (24. Mai 2015)

Ja um 11 wäre ich dabei.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2015)

@Airflyer: merkst du die Bein ein wenig? Oder gar nix vom Ausflug gemerkt?

Wetter war ja heute nicht so schlecht: endlich mal wieder am und im See...


----------



## Airflyer (24. Mai 2015)

Nein merke nichts, war heute morgen noch zum Beintraining im Studio .

Also morgen um 11 bei oa ?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2015)

Bin wahrscheinlich die Woche doch da: Entweder mal ein ne kleine Tour oder auch wieder Training... 
Mi oder Do


----------



## open-air (26. Mai 2015)

Do.


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2015)

Passt. Dann ist der Freitag wieder frei zum erholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (27. Mai 2015)

Misst, habe den Termin am Do. vergessen. Da wird Frauchen sauer.
Kann wenn dann erst ab 19:00.

Besser ist dann doch der Freitag, sorry


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2015)

Freitag ist lay - Schauen wir mal ob sonst noch jemand Bock hat. Wird ja aber mit Glück warm genug für den See...


----------



## open-air (27. Mai 2015)

Na Bock habe ich sicher nur Du weißt ich muß zum Schoren sonst gibt's Stress


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2015)

Cool, da geh ich mit. Wobei ich das heute eventuell noch schaffe...  Mähhh, hoffe du frierst dann nicht. Könnte dir mal Roundup auf die Haare kippen, dann ist schluss...


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2015)

Freitag bin ich raus...


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Mai 2015)

OK, dann morgen mal wieder bei Top Gripp ne Runde fahren. Hatten wir ja schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juni 2015)

Wird heute wohl eher nix. Wetter ist ja eher Bescheiden. Denke am Mittwoch könnte was gehen: Morgen bin ich wenn erst Spät unterwegs...


----------



## open-air (1. Juni 2015)

Fürchte ich auch, schade.


----------



## yo!achim (1. Juni 2015)

Endlich mal Regen! 
Denkt mal an die Natur, der Wald hat es bitter nötig. Dann bis Mittwoch oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juni 2015)

Gibt wieder TOP Gripp. Samstag war auch ganz gut. Aber eigentlich schon wieder Trocken. Aber nicht Staubtrocken. 
Jetzt regnet es wenigstens unter der Woche.

@OA: Noch ist es Zeit die Runde vor dem großen Tag zu schaffen: Eventuell am Freitag nach Mannheim?


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juni 2015)

OK, denke ich gehe heute an den See und will morgen ab 10:00 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Freitag dann sehr wahrscheinlich Waken und Samstag wieder den Meli hochstrampeln.

Heute  am Fuchs ein wenig düsen. Ab ca. 18:30 - 19:00 Uhr mit Foto. Danach gerne noch ein Bierchen irgendwo...


----------



## SlayerLover (3. Juni 2015)

Sag mal Bescheid wenn Du Freitag an den See fährst. Hätte auch Bock auf Wakeboarden 
Morgen früh sehen wir uns evtl. unterwegs...fahre schon früher los...der frühe Vogel...


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juni 2015)

Ist jemand morgen bei ner Runde Beerfelden mit am Start?


----------



## BJ80 (3. Juni 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ist jemand morgen bei ner Runde Beerfelden mit am Start?



Morgen schaff ich leider nicht. Will aber spätestens nächstes Wochenende mein neues "Parkbike" einweihen.
Je nachdem was meine Mädels dazu sagen evtl auch schon dieses WE. Mal sehen...


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juni 2015)

Was ist es geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juni 2015)

@Chris: wo warst du denn heute Abend? War echt cool.
@BJ: Glückwunsch. gibt es schon Bilder oder musst du erst noch basteln 

Beerfelden bei dem Wetter nicht: Wir sind ab 10:00 Uhr zu local Runde unterwegs. Mal zu Abwechslung Meli. Nach der Fuchsrunde heute mal wieder ne Abwechslung.
@SlayerLover: Denke schon dass ich an den See geh. OA eventuell auch. So gegen 14:00 Uhr starten. Spätestens. Muss um kurz nach 18:00 Uhjr wueder zu Hause sein.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juni 2015)

Pics von heute:








[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1841970]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BJ80 (3. Juni 2015)

Nach langem hin und her hab ich mich für ein fertiges entschieden. 






Fehlen nur noch die Aufkleber. Sonst dürfte es passen ;-)


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juni 2015)

Glückwunsch!

Ist das deine Werkstatt?

Aufkleber? Lass doch so...

Jetzt sollten wir aber mal wirklich ne Ausfahrt planen.

Neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juni 2015)

Chic - aber was sehen meine Augen...  wolltest du eigentlich keine DC Gabel haben 

@LarsLipp 
Ich war heute Nachmittag schon mit Anhänger unterwegs und platt.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juni 2015)

Wir sind ja nicht wirklich viel gefahren OA kommt jetzt eigentlich schon jedesmal über den 2ten Table.  Ich habe noch ein wenig Potential. Auch wenn es schon viel besser lief als beim letzten mal! 

Morgen mit am Start? Oder fährst du nach Beerfelden?


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juni 2015)

Ach ja: 10:00 beim OA


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juni 2015)

Bin wohl raus für heute. Außer die Kurbel kommt noch rechtzeitig...


----------



## BJ80 (6. Juni 2015)

Was is geplant heute?


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juni 2015)

Für Mitglieder: 

Fall Ihr nur zum Fuch geht, überlege ich es mir noch vorbeizukommen. Könnte ein paar Bilder machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (9. Juni 2015)

Kurbel ist da, ich aber nicht: Wenn ich am Samstag wach bin, dann gerne ne Meli Runde. Vermisse ich bis dahin sicherlich...


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Juni 2015)

@OA
Happy Birthday du alter Sack


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juni 2015)

Jep !

Auch von mir alles gute ! ! !


----------



## open-air (10. Juni 2015)

Danke


----------



## Liteville2010 (10. Juni 2015)

Servus Meister,

auch von mir alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Wünsche auch weiterhin beste Gesundheit und guten Hunger... 

Bis Samstag; freue mich


----------



## Navares (10. Juni 2015)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag mein Lieber lass es krachen und immer schön Knallgas geben


----------



## BJ80 (10. Juni 2015)

Hey OA: auch von alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Keep shreddin!


----------



## Airflyer (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

wer hat Lust zum Biken morgen früh ?


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juni 2015)

Ich, denke so ab 11:00 Uhr. Keine Ahnung ob der OA Zeit hat. Ich bin am Start. Eventuell auch früher... Wir haben aber heute noch Straßenfest...  Bei Regen bin ich raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juni 2015)

Auf Wunsch vom OA: 10:00 Uhr beim OA. ALternativ dann noch 2ten Trefffpunkt


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juni 2015)

Hi, je nach Wetter morgen ne Runde, wird bei mir aber auf jeden Fall später. Nicht vor 11:00 oder sogar 12:00 denke ich mal.
Bei Regen fällt es aus. Sonntag bin ich auch raus, dann erst wieder am Montag.


----------



## open-air (19. Juni 2015)

Vormittags soll es noch gut sein, 11:00 ist dochj ok


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juni 2015)

Wir telefonieren am besten mal..


----------



## Navares (19. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei wenns Wetter hält, meld mich @LarsLipp


----------



## BJ80 (20. Juni 2015)

Moin, wie sieht's denn aus in bensheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (20. Juni 2015)

In Seeheim hält es, bissel feucht auf den Gassen aber wird schon passen im Wald!


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2015)

Scheint trocken zu sein: 11:00 Uhr beim OA...


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Juni 2015)

@BJ80
Bist du trotz ohne Lift mitgefahren


----------



## BJ80 (20. Juni 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @BJ80
> Bist du trotz ohne Lift mitgefahren



Ging sogar ganz gut ;-)


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2015)

und das nächste mal noch besser. Eh, nee da fahren wir wieder mit Lift...
28.06 Sonntag wäre ich wohl mal wieder mit am Start. Uhrzeit muss ich mal schauen. Bin am Vortag auf ner Hochzeit.

Wir wollen aber unter der Woche mal die ein oder andere Runde fahren. Wenn es warm wird auch gerne Lift: aber auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Juni 2015)

Wenn die Urlauber zurück sind wollten wir unter der Woche mal Miltennerg fahren.

28.06. Beerfelden? 

@LarsLipp
Morgen früh Hi oder gehen wir um 1000 Uhr ne Runde fahren?


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juni 2015)

Hatte ja geschrieben ich bin raus für Sonntag.
Montag dann bei passendem Wetter.


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Juni 2015)

Und morgen bin ich raus...


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juni 2015)

Meister Yoda gesprochen hat. Du tauchst doch eh auf.... Wird wohl erst 18:00 - 18:30 Startermin oder früher und Treffpunkt mit OA am Fuchs. Mal das Wetter abwarten.


----------



## open-air (22. Juni 2015)

Mir ist es zu naß und zu kalt.
Ich bin für heute raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2015)

Da bist du nicht aleine... und morgen wohl auch noch nicht. Schauen wir mal wie es sich entwickelt. Beerfelden wird bei mir am Sonntag nix. Aber eventuell Do / Fr mal wieder nach Mannheim an den Lift....


----------



## BJ80 (23. Juni 2015)

Hat zufällig jemand ein Hinterrad in 26" mit einer 157x12er Nabe, das ich mal n paar Tage leihen könnte? Und nein, ich werde nichts kaputt machen!


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juni 2015)

Zufällig habe ich keine. Sondern gewollt im Bergamont. Mir wäre es aber fast lieber, wenn du die kaputt machst. Dann bekomme ich eine die Tubless Fähig ist...  Einfach mal melden...


----------



## BJ80 (23. Juni 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Zufällig habe ich keine. Sondern gewollt im Bergamont. Mir wäre es aber fast lieber, wenn du die kaputt machst. Dann bekomme ich eine die Tubless Fähig ist...  Einfach mal melden...



Sehr gut! Ich meld mich die Tage mal.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juni 2015)

Heute scheint es ja mal wieder besser zu sein. Wer ist mit am Start?


----------



## Navares (24. Juni 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Heute scheint es ja mal wieder besser zu sein. Wer ist mit am Start?



Welche Zeit ca.? Muss schauen ob es passt...


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juni 2015)

Sollte so 17:00 - 17:30 werden. Wir schauen auch noch was das Wetter macht. OA, Navares und ich im Moment am Start...


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juni 2015)

Wetter wrid grad gut! Es gibt doch eine Sonne 

Wann geht's los?


----------



## Airflyer (25. Juni 2015)

wie siehts aus am samstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juni 2015)

Eventuell, dann aber ne richtig frühe Runde. Jemand ab 9:00 am Start?


----------



## Navares (25. Juni 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Eventuell, dann aber ne richtig frühe Runde. Jemand ab 9:00 am Start?


----------



## Airflyer (25. Juni 2015)

ich meinte um 11 uhr !!!!
@open-air  wie siehts bei dir aus ?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juni 2015)

Kein PRoblem, dann fahren wir um 9:11. 

Ich muss um 13:00 Uhr los auf ne Hochzeit.


----------



## open-air (25. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei und schlage diplomatische die goldene Mitte vor


----------



## Airflyer (26. Juni 2015)

zwischen 9.11 und 11 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juni 2015)

Nee, zwischen 9:11 und 10:00 Uhr, da es ja warm und sonnig ist. Wenn es regnet, bin ich raus. Im Moment ist für morgens regen angekündigt. Dann lass ich mich doch in HD ne Runde shutteln... 

Macht Ihr mal euren Termin gerne ohne mich aus. Wenn es passt, sehen wir uns noch. Kann ja auch erst zum Ohly faren und wir treffen uns am Fuchs...


----------



## open-air (26. Juni 2015)

Gut für uns. Du bist platt und wir können mal eine locker Runde fahren. 
 Na geht doch 10:00 passt doch.

Und los gehts


----------



## Airflyer (26. Juni 2015)

ok dann bin ich um 10 uhr bei oa .
rufe aber nochmal kurz vor dem losfahren wegen dem wetter an .


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2015)

und bei dem Wetter fahr ich gar nicht...

Nächste Woche mal Wakeboarden! Und oder Abend mal mit dem Rad irgendwohin nen Happen essen. Lorsch, Bikenbach, oder sonst  wo. Gerne auch mit den Touren- Profis...


----------



## open-air (27. Juni 2015)

Es hat ab 6:00 geschüttet. Regen macht gerade mal Pause, ist aber alles mass und bewölkt.


----------



## Airflyer (27. Juni 2015)

Dann doch lieber morgen fahren?


----------



## Liteville2010 (27. Juni 2015)

Moin !
Ich bin für heute Vormittag auch raus. Mal schauen was das Wetter heute Nachmittag macht.

Morgen fahren wir in Miltenberg die Mil1. Eine der besten ausgeschilderten Touren die ich kenne ! Viele und richtig gute Trails !


----------



## open-air (27. Juni 2015)

Das wird nix heute Vormittag.


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2015)

Miltenberg morgen: wann fahrt  Ihr los? Denke  9:30 wäre  OK.

Ansonsten morgen gerne ab 10:00 Uhr // 10:30 die Meli Runde.


----------



## Liteville2010 (27. Juni 2015)

Treffen uns gegen 12:00 dort. Nicht immer fängt der frühe Vogel den Wurm...

Anschliessend noch  und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2015)

12:00 Uhr dort klingt ja fast schon gut. Bin aber auf nem Geburtstag morgen eingeladen.

Wie schaut es zu eurem Stammtisch mit ner kleinen Ausfahrt nach XXX zum Abendessen aus? Bickenbach See, Lorsch Drauß oder was auch immer.... Götzinger oder oder oder


----------



## Liteville2010 (27. Juni 2015)

Also ich wäre dabei....können wir gerne machen.


----------



## Perga (27. Juni 2015)

Dann Lorsch....da kann dann auch LA mit dem Bike kommen...


----------



## codit (27. Juni 2015)

Da habe ich doch gerade "Tourenfahrer" gelesen .

Ich bin für den Biergarten in Schlierbach (Top Trail vom Krehberg da unter) oder Kuralpe. Wenn es am Wochenende etwas weiter sein darf, gerne zur "Schöne Aussicht" auf der Tromm. Letzteres kommt in der Trail Variante halt auf 1800 Höhenmeter, dafür 3 Top Trails (Krehberg-Schlierbach, Gerichtspfad, Abfahrt von der Tromm) und zwischendrin die Fürther Runde. Noch besser ist die 2200 Höhenmetervariante (retour über Knodener Kopf).

Im flachen Ried mag ich eher nicht fahren.


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2015)

Unter der Woche nur was wie Lorsch, Einhausen, Riedrode oder Bürstadt, Bergstrasse ist von LA aus zu weit und Odenwald ein "no go" ! 
Nächste Di geht nicht, das wird mit meinen Terminen zu knapp. 

Am Wochenende ist das was anderes, da fahren wir halt erst mit dem Auto. Wenn es aber mit Abendessen sein soll müsste der Startpunkt beim Lokal fürs Essen sein, mit vollem Bauch noch ne Steigung ? Nein Danke ! Von der Kuralpe geht es ja fast nur bergab das ist noch ok


----------



## codit (27. Juni 2015)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Unter der Woche nur was wie Lorsch, Einhausen, Riedrode oder Bürstadt, Bergstrasse ist von LA aus zu weit und Odenwald ein "no go" !
> Nächste Di geht nicht, das wird mit meinen Terminen zu knapp.
> Am Wochenende ist das was anderes, da fahren wir halt erst mit dem Auto. Wenn es aber mit Abendessen sein soll müsste der Startpunkt beim Lokal fürs Essen sein, mit vollem Bauch noch ne Steigung ? Nein Danke ! Von der Kuralpe geht es ja fast nur bergab das ist noch ok


Meine Wochenendvorschläge funktionieren (krafttechnisch) eh nur mit (Nach-)Mittagseinkehr, zum Umtrunk dann Götzinger oder ähnlich.

PS:Seid ihr heute auch so nass geworden? Unserer Schuhe waren Aquarien.


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2015)

Unsere Dusche Zuhause bring nicht annährend so eine Leistung wie der Regen heute Mittag, wir waren so Nass als wären wir in einen See gesprungen


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2015)

War ja für unter der Woche Abends einen Happen essen. Wenn Dirk raus ist, sind wir ja flexibel. Dann gerne auch mal Gotzinger...

Morgen grüßt wieder das Murmeltier und es geht mal wieder auf den Meli...
Demnächst mal wieder Foto Session am Fuchs... Mit 5 FPS...


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2015)

Wer sagt das ich raus bin ???

Dienstag 19 Uhr ist unser Stammtisch und ich komm nur nicht mit dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2015)

Wenn wir flexibel sind, Treffen wir uns in Lampertheim, da gibts viele lecker Restaurants, wie z.B. die Lütrizbucht usw !


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2015)

@miCro: Nächste Di geht nicht, das wird mit meinen Terminen zu knapp.
Dachte da kannst du nicht. Wird ja keine gezwungen mit dem Rad zu kommen, wenn der DIenstag passt.

Mir ging es um ein Abendessen mit unseren Mädels. Muss ja nicht Dienstag sein, dachte halt da habt Ihr Zeit.
Elli ist ja keine Bikerin, hätte halt mal zum Wetter gepasst....

@codit: nee, keine Tour vorher, nur 20 Minuten mit dem Rad ins Restaurante...

Wird schon wieder extrem kompliziert....


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Mir ging es um ein Abendessen mit unseren Mädels. Muss ja nicht Dienstag sein, dachte halt da habt Ihr Zeit.
> Elli ist ja keine Bikerin, hätte halt mal zum Wetter gepasst....



Wie wäre es wenn Du dich eindeutig ausdrücken würdest. Wo hast Du was von Mädels oder nicht Biker geschrieben ?

Kerstin kann am Dienstag nicht, sie schlägt Donnerstag vor und ich das http://www.ristorante-arlecchino.com in Lampertheim[/user]


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2015)

Kurz und schmerzlos: Wenn es OK ist für die Stammtischrunde das eine nicht MTBlerin mit kommt, bin ich mit Ellli mit am Start am Dienstag Abend. (OA wohl auch mit Diane). Allerdings nicht in den Kronepark in Auerbach... Ziel muss aber mit dem Rad auch für Elli erreichbar sein. Nicht mehr als 30 Höhenmeter...


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2015)

Wir treffen uns gerne mit Euch, nur wäre Kerstin dann auch gerne dabei !


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2015)

OK: noch in längerer Form: Dossows sind ab Donnerstag weg, Elli kann nicht am Donnerstag und ich bin zu 89% Wakeboarden. Ist immer schwierig alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen und meine Idee war einfach den Dienstag zu nutzen, da ein Großteil den Termin ja eingeplant hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Passt das Backhaus? Ich habe sicherheitshalber einen Tisch reserviert für 10 Personen (draußen 19:00 - 19:30 auf meinen Namen) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2015)

Wird ja dann nix morgen mit der Stammtischtreffen. Dann demnächst und wieder ohne Mädels...


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2015)

Bevor es zu Missverständnissen kommt: Morgen ist wie gehabt ab 19 Uhr MTB "WhatsApp" Stammtisch im Parkhotel


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2015)

Na dann gerne ein Treff mit den Mädels zusammen, wenn Dossow s vom Urlaub zurück sind . Dann finden wir hoffentlich einen Termin an dem  ich (Kerstin) auch kann 
Würden uns freuen. Muss ja nicht an einem Dienstag  sein. Bis dahin OA - euch nen schönen Urlaub  dem Rest ne schöne Woche - 

Gruß Kerstin


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2015)

Wird schwer aber nicht unmöglich  nächste Woche kommt wohl der Fenster Bauer...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich sol im Namen meiner Frau, nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag vorschlagen.

Kann Elli generell nicht an Donnerstagen ?

Gruß Dirk

PS wir können diesen Monat fast immer Mi/Do


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juni 2015)

Ich muss mal abwarten, ob ich ins Office muss und wie es mit dem Fenstereinbau aussieht... Die Jungs arbeiten wohl länger als 8 Stunden... ???

Donnerstag ist manchmal Wakeboard Tag. Wenn Dienstag nicht geht, sind dann Frauen am MTB Stammtisch unerwüsncht? Oder kann Kerstin generell am Dienstag nicht?

Dieser Monat ist wohl der nächste? Denke du meinst Juli...


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juni 2015)

zum Stammtisch kann absolut jeder kommen !

Kerstin ist im Aussendienst und kann daher an den unterschiedlichsten Tag nicht

ja ich meine den Juli


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2015)

Samstag wird wohl nichts, werde mein Dach verkabeln...


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2015)

Too hot to ride... 

Den frühen Vöglen viel Sapß, ihr seid ja fast schon wieder zurück...


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2015)

Morgen wir noch weiter geschafft bei mir. Bin aber eventuell am Sontag Morgen bei ner Runde dabei. Dann aber eher früh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (10. Juli 2015)

Jemand Lust am Sonntag nach Beerfelden zu fahren?


----------



## Evilposse (10. Juli 2015)

Guuude!

Thorsten und ich fahren morgen früh dort hin.


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2015)

So: das ein oder andere Fenster ist montiert. Morgen so 10:00 - 11:00 Uhr mal wieder ne gepflegte Meli Runde...
 Jemand mit am Start? OA und ich im Moment...

Wie war es in Beerfelden? Könnte bei mir bei passendem Wetter nächste Woche klappen...


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juli 2015)

10:30 beim OA.


----------



## Navares (14. Juli 2015)

Tag,

@LarsLipp deine SMS ist angekommen hatte aber keine Zeit also nicht wundern das ich erst jetzt antworte.
Wie sieht es denn die Tage mit bissel Biken aus? Besteht für Samstag Interesse an Beerfelden um ein wenig die dicken Bikes zu bewegen?

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juli 2015)

HI, heute Abend soll wohl gefahren werden. WIr brauchen hier noch ne Schnittstelle zur WA Gruppe. Sollte wohl gegen 18:00 Uhr losgehen.
Wetter ist im Moment aber noch wechselhaft... 

Ich schauen mal ob ich ein paar Info's bekomme...


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juli 2015)

Falls es nach Beerfelden geht: hat einer noch ne Google für mich zum leihen?


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juli 2015)

Start ab 18:00 Uhr beim Meik. @Navares: kann die sagen wo es ist...


----------



## Navares (15. Juli 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> HI, heute Abend soll wohl gefahren werden. WIr brauchen hier noch ne Schnittstelle zur WA Gruppe. Sollte wohl gegen 18:00 Uhr losgehen.
> Wetter ist im Moment aber noch wechselhaft...
> 
> Ich schauen mal ob ich ein paar Info's bekomme...



Wer ist denn der Admin der WA Gruppe? Würde mich mal einladen lassen damit man eventuell etwas mitbekommt von den Fahrten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahung welche Gruppe das ist. Habe vergessen zu fragen... War aber nur gute Truppe und ne gute Ausfahrt mit Einkehr...


----------



## rmfausi (15. Juli 2015)

Wie ist die Planung bei euch für den Sonntag, wird da gefahren oder gehts an den See? Ich dachte an Startzeitpunkt zwischen 11.00-11.30Uhr? An der Bachgasse. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2015)

Mal schauen.... Wenn es zu warm ist, bin ich raus oder eher ein früherer Start. Wir haben aber auch evenutell Besuch...


----------



## Evilposse (16. Juli 2015)

Moin

Am Samstag machen sich paar Leute der Fuchstrail Gruppe auf den Weg nach Beerfelden, falls Interesse besteht.


MfG
Martin


----------



## Airflyer (16. Juli 2015)

fährt am samstag jemand am meli ?


----------



## Navares (16. Juli 2015)

Evilposse schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Am Samstag machen sich paar Leute der Fuchstrail Gruppe auf den Weg nach Beerfelden, falls Interesse besteht.
> 
> ...



@BJ80 und ich wollten Samstag nach BeFe. Wann wollt ihr starten und wo? Eventuell macht es ja Sinn zusammen zu fahren!

Gruß David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juli 2015)

Hi, ich bin raus. Wir bekommen Besuch und ich werde noch ein wenig an den Fenstern basteln...

Viel Spaß euch. Nächste Woche bin ich mal wieder im Office, ab DIentag oder Mittwoch. Im Moment aber eh zu warm und ich bin am und im Wasser...


----------



## Evilposse (17. Juli 2015)

Moin!

Also, ich persönlich fahre um 8:45 Uhr gemütlich los, damit ich mich dort gechillt umziehen kann usw.
Thorsten fährt, zu gleichen Zeit etwa, auch direkt von Altenbach aus dort hin.
Rest weiß ich noch nicht, hab in der WhatsApp Gruppe mal angefragt, aber die pennen noch alle 

Auf jeden Fall werden es immer mehr 

MfG
Martin


----------



## smarty281 (17. Juli 2015)

Guten Tag die Herren

ist heute jemand rund um
Den Meli Unterwegs? So gegen 19:00 Uhr wollte ich starten.


----------



## Airflyer (17. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn das für eine whatsapp Gruppe?


----------



## Evilposse (17. Juli 2015)

Handelt sich um die Gruppe der IG Fuchstrail.


----------



## open-air (17. Juli 2015)

Hi,
für Befe bin ich raus.
Brauche Baumaterialien und die bekommt man nur bis 12 
Mal sehen ev. eine unbekannte Meli Runde ab 10 oder 11. Will das Zeug noch verschaffe. 
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## open-air (18. Juli 2015)

Bin für heute raus.
Packe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juli 2015)

Eventuell morgen jemand am Start? Wenn ne kleine Runde...


----------



## rmfausi (18. Juli 2015)

Ich werde morgen bei euch fahren 11.30-12.00 an der Bachgasse/Fürstenlager. Wer kommt evtl. mit? Ist das für Dich zu spät? Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Juli 2015)

War das heuer fett in Beerfelden - selten soviele bekannte Gesichter getroffen. Sehr cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2015)

Eventuell heute ab 18:00 Uhr ne Runde. OA klärt noch ab, sonst noch jemand?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2015)

18:00 Uhr beim OA.


----------



## Airflyer (24. Juli 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Juli 2015)

Die ein oder andere Böe dürfte auf jeden Fall mitfahren.... http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/getwarning_de.php?plz=64625&uwz=UWZ-DE&lang=de

Ich bin aber sowieso raus - Kindergartensommerfest


----------



## open-air (24. Juli 2015)

Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird. 
Eventuell ab 10:00 / 11:00 Uhr ne Runde.


----------



## Evilposse (24. Juli 2015)

Hiho


Morgen sind wieder ein paar Leute in Beerfelden unterwegs 

Achja, hat Jemand genauer mitbekommen was letzten SA in Beerfelden mit dem Fabian Arzberger passiert ist? Hab gehört, daß er sich böse verletzt hat...


MfG
Martin


----------



## open-air (24. Juli 2015)

grrr,
Projektdruck, der Grill muss fertig werden.
Viel Spaß und kein RTW bitte.


----------



## open-air (25. Juli 2015)

So. um 11:00, ui hat das gestürmt.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2015)

Bin dabei...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (28. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,

verleiht von Euch jemand zufällig seinen MTB Koffer für eine Flugreise?

EVOC Travel Bag oder ähnliche, passend für ein Enduro MTB?

Zahle gerne eine entsprechende Leihgebühr/Kaution.

Danke & Grüße 
Slayerlover


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juli 2015)

wir haben nichts dergleichen ...


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2015)

Wo geht es denn hin? Ansonsten bei Ebay kaufen und wieder verkaufen.....


----------



## SlayerLover (31. Juli 2015)

Kanaren im Oktober.


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Juli 2015)

OK, sind ja noch ein paar Tage... Bin für morgen raus: werde noch ein wenig das Haus verschönern...


----------



## Airflyer (31. Juli 2015)

fährt morgen jemand am meli ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (31. Juli 2015)

Vermutlich ich, war da noch nie 
Soll ganz nett sein.
Um 11:00, muss mal ausschlafen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. August 2015)

Puuh, ist es ruhig hier....

Wie schaut´s heute mit ner Feierabendrunde aus? Treffpunkt ist 19.15 Uhr am Eiscafe in Auerbach  - evtl. sollte man noch Licht einpacken


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. August 2015)

@Martin187 
Hauptsache die Eier sind noch dran 

Was macht der Finger? 

http://enduro-mtb.com/fahrerstimmen-die-teilnehmer-der-trailtrophy-am-kronplatz


----------



## Micro767 (7. August 2015)

Gute Besserung ! ! !


----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2015)

Gute Besserung. Zumindest kann er ne Fluppe mit der Hand halten. Keep on riding.


----------



## open-air (7. August 2015)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.
Für den Rest, ich hätte da noch einen Protektor aus vergangenen Zeiten für den angesprochenen Bereich.


----------



## Airflyer (7. August 2015)

Hallo,

fährt morgen jemand ?


----------



## open-air (7. August 2015)

10:30 wird sonst zu warm.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2015)

Noch nicht sicher, aber 10:30 ist fast zu späth. 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## open-air (7. August 2015)

Mir recht.....
Der Rest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (8. August 2015)

Zur not telefonieren wir mal...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. August 2015)

10:30: endlich mal wieder ne RUnde fahren. Meli wir kommen... 
Sonst noch wer mit am Start?


----------



## unilex (9. August 2015)

Hi Jungs,
haben uns heute kurz aufm meli bzw. auf dem weg dorthin getroffen.
War nett mit gleichgesinnten zu plaudern. Vl. können wir mal ne runde zusammen drehen, wenn ich aus Stuttgart wieder vorbeikomme. Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch, wenn ihr im Süden unterwegs sein solltet....
Grüße, Chris

PS.: Jemand morgen früh am Meli o.ä. unterwegs? Könnte so ab 10:00 am Start sein...


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. August 2015)

Soory,  muss passen - melde dich einfach wenn du das nächste mal wieder da bist.

Bist du regelmäßig in der Heimat?

Hier noch der Link zum Fuchstrail http://fuchstrail.de und ein Video


----------



## unilex (9. August 2015)

Ja klar, gerne! Bin leider nur so 5-6mal im Jahr in der alten heimat. Aber ich melde mich!
Wo ist den der fuchstrail zu finden?

Vl. Schaue ich mir das heute morgen mal an sieht gut aus!


----------



## LarsLipp (9. August 2015)

Einfach melden und wir können von Fehle aus starten,


----------



## LarsLipp (10. August 2015)

Ach ja: Die Abfahrt um's Auerbacher Schloss ist am ende der Treppen und Spitzkehren mit 2 Eisenstangen verschönert worden. Die schauen ca. 5 cm raus.


----------



## SlayerLover (10. August 2015)

Zurück aus den Alpen...der freeride downhill am Grubigstein bei Lermoos war der Knaller!
ca. 1000HM bergab vom Allerfeinsten 
trail map: http://trails.de/tour/grubigstein-freeride/





Bikepark am Samerberg kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
Oben vor dem Start neuer feiner Pumptrack. Unzählige wallrides, Northshore trails und fette tables/drops und was man sonst so braucht


----------



## Martin187 (11. August 2015)

Ich bin für 6 Wochen raus! Habe mir bei der Trail Trophy die rechte Hand gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (11. August 2015)

Autsch! Gute Besserung


----------



## Micro767 (11. August 2015)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## unilex (12. August 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Einfach melden und wir können von Fehle aus starten,



Ja, gerne freue mich schon auf den nächsten Besuch ;-)


----------



## Airflyer (14. August 2015)

wer fährt morgen ?


----------



## open-air (14. August 2015)

Voraussichtlich ich. (wieder hinterher)


----------



## Airflyer (14. August 2015)

um 11 bei dir ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (15. August 2015)

Wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## open-air (15. August 2015)

Es zieht sich von SW zu.


----------



## LarsLipp (18. August 2015)

Geht heute einer radeln?


----------



## LarsLipp (21. August 2015)

Ich glaub morgen am Samstag muss ich mal wieder die Beine ausstrampeln. Ich will spätestens um 10:00 Uhr starten...


----------



## BJ80 (21. August 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ich glaub morgen am Samstag muss ich mal wieder die Beine ausstrampeln. Ich will spätestens um 10:00 Uhr starten...



Ich bin am Sonntag in Beerfelden. Vielleicht haste ja Lust mit zu kommen...


----------



## LarsLipp (21. August 2015)

Nee, für Park ist es jetzt zu spät. Ich fahre ja bald in den Urlaub.


----------



## codit (22. August 2015)

Bin in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1883384
Lasst mir mal ein paar "gefällt mir" im genannten Link (der Stern rechts oberhalb des Fotos)zukommen.

DANKE EUCH ALLEN, hat funktioniert!


----------



## trailgold (25. August 2015)

Mal eine kurze Frage, gibt es südlich vom Meli noch lohnenswerte Trails? Ich bin heute zum hundertsten mal die Runde Fstein-Felsberg-Meli-Fstein gefahren und würde diese gerne etwas Richtung Süden ausdehnen. Der Grat zwischen Heppenheim und Seidenbuch z.B. sieht für mich nach einer potentieller Abfahrt aus. Aber gibt es da überhaupt was (sinnvolles)? Wenn ja, würde mir da mal jemand was zeigen (natürlich nicht hier sondern in persona oder per PN)?

Gruß Helge


----------



## codit (25. August 2015)

trailgold schrieb:


> Der Grat zwischen Heppenheim und Seidenbuch z.B. sieht für mich nach einer potentieller Abfahrt aus. Aber gibt es da überhaupt was (sinnvolles)?


Jede Menge. Mein Favorit: Vom Krehberg auf dem N-Steig nach Schlierbach.  Nicht am Wochenende und nichts zum Ballern! Der Knodener Kopf hat auch schöne Wege. Und um Gronau ist es auch ganz lustig, da gibt es sogar eine Anaconda.

Ich empfehle Dir, bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Tage dort zu fahren, dabei (oder vorher) auf die Topo-Karte schauen, dann ausprobieren und dazwischen das eine oder andere Kochkäseschnitzel zu essen. Ohne Fleiß kein Preis!


----------



## LarsLipp (25. August 2015)

Ich fahre hundertmal den Meli und hab nen Riesenspaß. Wenn es nach was aussieht, fahr es doch einfach mal. Zwischen HP und Seidebach ist hier keiner unterwegs... OK, einer schon... Dachte wenn dann codit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navares (26. August 2015)

Moin,

fährt Heute jemand bzw. hat wer Lust? @open-air @LarsLipp ?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. August 2015)

@Work, Samstag wieder... Dann aber früh..,


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BJ80 (27. August 2015)

Samstag geht's mal wieder nach Beerfelden. Wer Lust hat kommt mit


----------



## Navares (27. August 2015)

BJ80 schrieb:


> Samstag geht's mal wieder nach Beerfelden. Wer Lust hat kommt mit



Ich klär das mal ab


----------



## LarsLipp (27. August 2015)

Bin raus, kein Park kurz vor dem Urlaub.. Ne lockere Runde am Meli ist aber drin... Bin heute E-Bike gefahren. Ist nicht so der bringer. Bis 25 ja OK, dann fährt sich das übelst schwer... Da kann ich gleich auf dem MTB auf der Straße fahren... Versteh das nicht. OK Bergauf ist das ja witzig, aber in der Ebene?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. August 2015)

Morgen 10:00 Uhr beim OA.


----------



## LarsLipp (4. September 2015)

Bin dann mal weg. Eventuell steht ja eine Ausfahrt am ersten Oktober Wochenende an. Dann geht es erst wieder am zweiten an den Berg.

Gute Zeit bis in 3 Wochen...


----------



## Micro767 (4. September 2015)

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## SRX-Prinz (6. September 2015)

Hi, habe heute ca. 12 Uhr eine Brille auf dem Fuchstrail gefunden!
Falls sie jemand vermisst bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. September 2015)

Wieder am Fahren?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (8. September 2015)

Yes, tauch demnächst mal auf.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2015)

Gib's zu du bist gar nicht Wellenreiten...


----------



## LarsLipp (10. September 2015)

Habe hier irgednwo gelesen, dass es jetzt auch Enduro Touren gibt. Muss echt mal 3 Monate bleiben. Ist im Moment aber echt kalt. in Deutschland war es wärmer...  Elli gefällt es, man schwitzt nicht so wirklich. Wasser hatt aber ab und an nur 24 - 25° SUper kalt für meine Verhältnisse...Beim dritten mal surfen war es aber ganz OK...

Trainiert nicht so viel, dass ich noch mithalten kann, nach dem Urlaub. Den Jungs und Mädels hinter den Alpen auch viel Spaß!


----------



## SlayerLover (11. September 2015)

Morgen / Samstag jemand mit in HD am Start? Königstuhl / Weißer Stein steht auf der Agenda


----------



## LarsLipp (28. September 2015)

Hi, wieder zurück in D-Land. Denke am Samstag drehe ich wieder ne Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (28. September 2015)

Wenn's Wetter mal passt!
Heute ist es schön aber ...... 18:30 sind andere Verpflichtungen gefragt.
Da bleibt keine Zeit mehr ........


----------



## LarsLipp (28. September 2015)

Ich habe doch Sonne mitgebracht...


----------



## Airflyer (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

wie sieht es am Samstag mit Biken aus ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Oktober 2015)

Auf jeden Fall.... musst nur mit nach Nauders kommen


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Oktober 2015)

Gut, auch an der Bergstraße wird geradelt... Denke 11 Uhr beim OA? Oder 10:30?


----------



## Airflyer (2. Oktober 2015)

ok um 11


----------



## open-air (2. Oktober 2015)

Jep, so ist es 
Um 11:00 sollte es auch schon wärmer sein.

Nauders: das wäre auch was ... Euch viel Spaß und auch gutes Wetter.


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Oktober 2015)

Ja, morgen 11:00 Uhr. Endlich mal wieder radeln. Und Meli war ich echt 4 Woche nicht mehr...


----------



## Airflyer (9. Oktober 2015)

morgen um 11 biken ?


----------



## Airflyer (9. Oktober 2015)

morgen um 11 biken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (9. Oktober 2015)

Ja, morgen 11:00 Uhr selber Ort, selbe Typen, selbe Runde.... Perga: mit am Start?


----------



## Perga (9. Oktober 2015)

mal guggen wie es dem Zeh geht....mit dem hab ich den Türrahmen malträtiert – jetzt ist er blau und das Laufen mühsam…sehe ich morgen früh, ob es klappt.


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Oktober 2015)

Der Türrahmen ist blau: schick...


----------



## Airflyer (9. Oktober 2015)

blau ist auch die trendfarbe beim einrichten 2016, hast alles richtig gemacht 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Perga (9. Oktober 2015)

Soo... Wenn die Sohle (@LarsLipp : Schuhsohle....) stabil ist, könnte es klappen morgen...


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Oktober 2015)

Was hat die Schuhsohle damit zu tun?  Du sollst dein Bike doch auch nicht immer schieben sondern auch fahren


----------



## Perga (9. Oktober 2015)

schieben? in den Urlauben der letzen Wochen (welchen du nicht beiwohnen wolltest, bzw. konntest), hab ich sicher von allen hier ansässigen bzw. beteiligten, am wenigsten den Boden berührt...
Dort war eben alles neu...für alle..., da haben so Taschenspielertricks, wie die Strecke vorher zigmal auf und abschieben/fahren, nix genutzt...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Oktober 2015)

Hi, sieht im Moment ja eher nach ner Runde am Sonntag aus. Bei Regen bin ich am Samstag nicht am Start. Wo ist denn dieses Jahr der goldene Oktober?


----------



## rmfausi (16. Oktober 2015)

Der gilt nicht am Wochenende und auch nur im September dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (16. Oktober 2015)

Bei den Temperaturen freue ich mich auf Weihnachten.
20°C , Sonne und eine Tour an unserem Hausberg.
Hatten wir doch schon


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Oktober 2015)

Na, wenn man die nächsten 3 Tage zusammen rechnet dann kommt man auch über 20° C ...  läuft


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Oktober 2015)

D.H.? Morgen und am Sonntag? Wie schaut's bei Euch aus? Oder morgen am Trail was machen?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Oktober 2015)

DH?  Willst du nach Beerfelden und dir das neue Tyee CF anschauen...


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Oktober 2015)

D.H. nicht DH. Nee, es wird gebuddelt.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Oktober 2015)

SO, aber morgen fahren wir ne RUnde, wenn es trocken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. Oktober 2015)

11:30 beim OA.


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Oktober 2015)

Wird ja wieder wärmer. Wie schaut es mit einer Runde Beerfelden aus? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Airflyer (21. Oktober 2015)

Am Samstag bin ich wieder dabei, aber von mir aus auch mal wieder am Meli


----------



## Perga (21. Oktober 2015)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Am Samstag bin ich wieder dabei...



Besser wäre das….
Letzen Sonntag hatte es OA wieder sehr eilig….und damit LL sich am Meli nicht verfährt , hatte ich mich mit ihm die Teerstraße hochgequält….das überlass ich dann dir und fahre Waldboden hoch….


----------



## Airflyer (23. Oktober 2015)

so wer macht morgen was ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke schon - aber da das Wetter erst gegen Nachmittag richtig sonnig wird denke ich, dass ich nicht um 11 Uhr starten werde.


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Oktober 2015)

Beerfelden? Oder Sonntag Beerfelden? Oder garnicht Beerfelden?


----------



## Airflyer (23. Oktober 2015)

lieber meli habe mittags nicht so viel zeit.
11 uhr bei oa ?


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Oktober 2015)

Und Sonntag? Allerdings ist das Wetter für morgen wärmer gemeldet. Sonntag aber Winterzeit und man spart ne Stunde.
@Airlfyer: du bist ja eh immer beschäftigt.


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Oktober 2015)

Morgen 11 Uhr OA und am Sonntag 10 Uhr Beerfelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (30. Oktober 2015)

morgen 11 uhr ?


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Oktober 2015)

Klingt gut!


----------



## open-air (30. Oktober 2015)

jep


----------



## Airflyer (30. Oktober 2015)

ok bis morgen


----------



## LarsLipp (5. November 2015)

Wie schaut es denn am Samstag aus? 11 wie gehabt, außer es regnet, dann geren später...


----------



## open-air (5. November 2015)

Klar !?


----------



## Airflyer (5. November 2015)




----------



## rmfausi (5. November 2015)

Boah, dann muss die gute Gans wohl schnell wieder raus? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## unilex (5. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bin ab morgen wieder in der Heimat (Fehlheim). Hat jemand zeit und lust morgen ab ca. 14:00 eine runde zu drehen?
Grüsse,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. November 2015)

Wird bei mir wohl nix


----------



## BJ80 (7. November 2015)

Fährt heute oder morgen jemand? Ist der Fuchs fahrbar? Oder is Baustelle?


----------



## Bensemer (7. November 2015)

Heute wird da groß gebaut hab ich bei Facebook gelesen. Ich glaube 9-18 Uhr


----------



## LarsLipp (7. November 2015)

Eventuell fahren wir morgen noch mal ne Runde...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. November 2015)

Start heute so gegen 11:30... Am besten kurz telefonisch melden, kann auch 5 Minuten früher werden. Die Racer können aber von hinten aufholen...


----------



## open-air (13. November 2015)

Für diese WE ist der Krankenstand um 1nen höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2015)

Dann habe ich ja nix verpasst... Gute Besserung.


----------



## rmfausi (20. November 2015)

Wird morgen gefahren? Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## open-air (20. November 2015)

Wenn leider noch ohne mich


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2015)

Im Moment denke ich eher nicht, oder wird es trocken werden? Sonntag bin ich wohl unterwegs.


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Dezember 2015)

Ist ja gar nix mehr los hier: 19. oder 20.12. fahren wir aber wieder und am 24.12.  Mit Shorts...


----------



## rmfausi (10. Dezember 2015)

Frage zur Planung, wird am kommenden Sonntag (13.12.) wieder gefahren? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Dezember 2015)

Eventuell, mal sehen wie Gott ich bin


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## codit (11. Dezember 2015)

Bist Du manchmal sehr göttlich?


----------



## rmfausi (11. Dezember 2015)

Dann schick mir Deinen Götterboten wg. Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt. Gruß Erdenbürger rmfausi


----------



## open-air (12. Dezember 2015)

LL der Göttliche. 
LL im ..... (wo immer das ist) mach mich gesund. .... 
Mach hinne! Ich hab diesen sch. Erkältung und den Husten  satt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (12. Dezember 2015)

Immer noch oder schon wieder?   Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Dezember 2015)

Euer Gott meldet sich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Dezember 2015)

Gegen 11:00 gerade erst gelandet in hahn


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Dezember 2015)

11 am Sontag...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rmfausi (13. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen, um 11 am Eiscafe in Auerbach oder in Fehle um 11?


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Dezember 2015)

11 Uhr Fehle


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Dezember 2015)

Ach das mit dem Gott, Iphone macht das aus FITT...  Man sollte lesen was man schreibt. Finde Gott passt doch ganz gut zu mir: Gott des grillens...


----------



## open-air (13. Dezember 2015)

Immer dasselbe..... !  Verlass dich auf Gott und du bist verlassen. 
Hals tut weh, Husten ist auch nicht weg und ich habe verschlafen .


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Dezember 2015)

Wie bis fast 14:00 Uhr gepennt. Was ein Leben.... Du verläßt dich auf Gott? Ich helfe gerne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Dezember 2015)

@OA
War wohl ein Wink des Herren, das du besser doch noch nicht biken gehst...

Heute ist das Wetter ja mal sensationell. Ich glaube ich mach jetzt Feierabend und gehe ne Runde fahren... oder noch besser ich müsste ja mal wieder die Schilder der Be1 überprüfen... hmh


----------



## rmfausi (14. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem elektrischen Stuhl oder klassisch mit Schweiß und schweren Beinen? Gestern mit LarsLipp und Perga war auch wieder gut, es fehlte halt etwas Sonne. Nur die Weinstube war so richtig für'n Popo. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Dezember 2015)

Hehe: Mr Nice ist wach? Eventuell kann ich bei gutem Wetter Donnerstag ne RUnde drehen...


----------



## Micro767 (15. Dezember 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> ... oder noch besser ich müsste ja mal wieder die Schilder der Be1 überprüfen... hmh


 
Das hat dir hier schon jemand abgenommen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-aus-dem-odenwald.463967/page-66#post-13444444


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Dezember 2015)

Oha, sieht so aus als ob einige Schilder gerade in Auerbach wohl entfernt wurden...  Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Airflyer (17. Dezember 2015)

wer ist am samstag beim biken dabei  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. Dezember 2015)

Gerne, kann aber sein das 11:00 Uhr bei mir knapp wird. Ich komme auch gerne hinterher...


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Dezember 2015)

Bin mit am Start: muss morgen nicht arbeiten. 11:00 Uhr?


----------



## Airflyer (18. Dezember 2015)

11 Uhr bei oa .?


----------



## open-air (18. Dezember 2015)

Ja klar doch  
Aber langsaaaam


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Dezember 2015)

So habe mich durchgerungen heute doch noch mal ne Runde hier fahren. 

Bin dann ja unterwegs aber am 24. Dezember rollen wir auf jeden Fall wieder ne Runde.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten: morgen 11:00 Uhr beim OA? Wetter hält wohl.


----------



## rmfausi (25. Dezember 2015)

Hätte interesse.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Dezember 2015)

Passt!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## open-air (26. Dezember 2015)

Schee wars, jetzt kann weiter gefuttert werden. Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## john_frink (28. Dezember 2015)

Gude, mir ist bei einer Tour zwischen Heppenheim/Bensheim und Lorsch mein linker Knieschützer von IXS abhanden gekommen (Größe XL):








Falls ihn jemand gefunden hat und mir Bescheid geben könnte, würde ich mich riesig freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin ab dem 31.12. wieder bereit ne Runde zu düsen. An den folgenden Feiertagen auch! Denke ich versacke nicht an Sylvester...


----------



## Airflyer (28. Dezember 2015)

Wer hat Lust morgen zu biken?


----------



## rmfausi (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich, aber in HD.


----------



## open-air (29. Dezember 2015)

Lust schon, bekomme meine Brocken fürs Haus und muss basteln. Ev. am Mi. wieder.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Dezember 2015)

Hi, wie schaut es morgen aus? Würde schon ne Runde fahren, im Moment sieht es aber nach eventuellem Regen aus. 
Bei trockenem Wetter, gerne auch erst ab 12:00 ne Runde fahren? Denke morgen sieht man mehr. 
Der erste sieht im Moment trocken, danach eher Nass.

Eventuell ginge auch heute noch ab 14:00 Uhr ne Runde... Kann ich aber erst später sagen.


----------



## BJ80 (30. Dezember 2015)

Moin, heute wirds mir zu knapp. Morgen bin ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Dezember 2015)

Heute wirds mir zu knapp und zu feucht. Morgen wird es hoffetnlich was.


----------



## open-air (31. Dezember 2015)

Dann wünsch ich allen ein Gutes Neues Jahr.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Januar 2016)

Beginnen wir das neue mit ner kleinen RUnde: 12:00 Uhr beim OA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Januar 2016)

Da war das Wetter gestern Nachmittag aber deutlich besser 

Viel Spaß und allen ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Januar 2016)

Gestern Nachmittag ja, aber heute auch OK. 

Frohes Neues.


----------



## codit (1. Januar 2016)

Am besten Gestern UND Heute. War heute aber zu langsam für Euch, zu spät auf dem Meli.

Gesundes Neues an Euch Alle!


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Januar 2016)

Und morgen, falls es nicht regnet. Leider sieht es nach regen aus....


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Januar 2016)

Wenn's trocken bleibt geht um elf eine Runde.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Januar 2016)

Samstag sieht im Moment noch trocken aus. Start um 11:00. Die Woche drauf scheint es kalt zu werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (6. Januar 2016)

Gelockt


----------



## Airflyer (8. Januar 2016)

also 11 uhr .?


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Januar 2016)

JA, 11:00


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Januar 2016)

Denke am Samstag wird es nix, bin etwas erkältet.... Die Woche drauf muss ich arbeiten. Die Woche drauf geht's ja eventuell in den Schnee...


----------



## Airflyer (15. Januar 2016)

Ok, bin auch platt vom training...
@open-air wie siehts bei dir aus ?


----------



## open-air (15. Januar 2016)

Ich passe besser auch aber leider platt vom Rotz .
Wie Du vom Training wäre mir echt lieber...


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Januar 2016)

Geht Ihr fahren? Nächsten Samstag bin ich raus, darf arbeiten, Samstag drauf hoffentlich in den Bergen: Nächste Runde eventuell am 19.03...


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Januar 2016)

Fahrt Ihr, gut das ich arbeiten muss... Schon ne viertel Stunde gebuckelt...  Ist ja Wochende


----------



## BJ80 (23. Januar 2016)

Geht zufällig morgen jemand fahren?


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Januar 2016)

Wird mir zu frisch, gehe ins Studio.

Ab Donnerstag jemand mit dabei beim Skifahren oder Boarden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (24. Januar 2016)

Hi,

also Bock hätte ich schon


----------



## open-air (24. Januar 2016)

Aber......


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Januar 2016)

Ja, Aber? Ist vieles schon gebucht, zur not auch kein FRÜCHSTÜCK::: Können wir auch zur NOT selber machen und früh auf die Piste...


----------



## open-air (24. Januar 2016)

Zur Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen und die Wurst schmeckt auch ohne Brot.


----------



## Micro767 (25. Januar 2016)

Aber Ich bin verwöhn !
Frückstück muss schon sein und ich hab kein Bock morgens noch lang zu fahren bis an den Lift.

Wer kommt denn den nun alles mit bzw würde mitkommen ?


Gruß Dirk


----------



## Airflyer (25. Januar 2016)

lars lipp und ich auf jeden fall


----------



## Micro767 (25. Januar 2016)

Gibts ne Unterhaltung PN hier oder nen Email Verteiler ?


----------



## codit (29. Januar 2016)

Fuchstrail auf MTBNews ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/01...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Februar 2016)

Ich denke ich bin am Samstag ein wenig buddeln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hightower78 (4. Februar 2016)

Oder Etwas Bergmassiv versetzen


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Februar 2016)

Berge? Haben wir leider nicht sondern nur Hügel...


----------



## codit (4. Februar 2016)

@Mr. Nice 
Schau mal in die Zeitung: BA Seite 12


----------



## Hightower78 (4. Februar 2016)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Berge? Haben wir leider nicht sondern nur Hügel...



War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint 

Dann eben Hügelmassiv ;-)
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...rasende-talfahrt-auf-dem-fuchstrail-1.2627465


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Februar 2016)

Sind schon Odenwälder Berge, bedeutet aber Hügel in den Alpen... 

ABer lieber nen Hügel vor der Tür, als nen Berg in 1 Stunde entfernung.. (Gruß an die Münchner MTB'ler)


----------



## Hightower78 (4. Februar 2016)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Sind schon Odenwälder Berge, bedeutet aber Hügel in den Alpen...
> 
> ABer lieber nen Hügel vor der Tür, als nen Berg in 1 Stunde entfernung.. (Gruß an die Münchner MTB'ler)



Rischdisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (5. Februar 2016)

Wir radeln hier an der höchsten Erhebung der Bergstraße, ist doch auch was...


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Februar 2016)

Das ist richtig... und dank Wikipedia hab ich dazu gelernt

Was bei einem Berg als „hoch“ angesehen wird, ist stets relativ zur umgebenden Landschaft. So würden die norddeutschen Dammer (115 bis 146 Meter) oder Hüttener Berge (92 bis 106 Meter) in der Schweiz nur als Hügel gelten, wofür man in Deutschland oder auch in Österreich die Grenze bei etwa 300 Meter ansetzt.

Ergo ihr hattet Recht


----------



## BJ80 (5. Februar 2016)

Muss morgen unbedingt mal wieder aufs Rad. Fährt jemand?


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Februar 2016)

Wann willst du gehen`? Lass uns morgen früh mal telefonieren...


----------



## Airflyer (10. Februar 2016)

Für den Samstag sieht es wohl nach Regen aus, mal sehen ob sich das noch ändert...


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Februar 2016)

Bei mir nicht...


----------



## open-air (10. Februar 2016)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht...


Da ist es dann von unten naß.

Wenn es nicht regnet könnte das Rad bewegung vertragen, ich auch


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Februar 2016)

Aber nicht gleich alle neuen Sprünge ohne mich machen...


----------



## open-air (10. Februar 2016)

Wiso?????
Du surfst die Wellen ja auch alle ohne uns......


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Februar 2016)

Kannst gerne mal mitkommen, ist aber nicht so einfach wie wakeboarden...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Karton in dem ich einen 26" Laufradsatz verschicken kann.
Hat zufällig jemand einen übrig?

Danke und Grüße
Björn


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte glaub ich einen bin aber weg. Sieht so aus als ob ich nichts verpasse. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## open-air (23. Februar 2016)

Hi,
hörte heute auf dem Weg von Hochstädten zum Auerbacher Schloß ist ein Nagelbrettleger unterwegs.
Der entfernt angeblich auch die MTB Schilder und legt seine Überraschungen in den Weg. Ist von unten hoch der Rechte (Schlammloch).
Also Augen auf und Vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Februar 2016)

Nagelbrettleger??  Was für ein Trittbrettfahrer--- http://www.volksstimme.de/nachrichten/lokal/stendal/1405896_Spaziergaengerin-verletzt.html


----------



## Hightower78 (23. Februar 2016)

Jetzt geht der Scheiss auch noch bei uns los :/  In HD sind ja auch solche Idioten unterwegs. Teilweise sogar mit gespannten Draht auf Kopfhöhe etc..... Da bekomm ich das kotzen.....


----------



## aurelio (23. Februar 2016)

Wie krank muss man bitte sein um so weit zu gehen?


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Februar 2016)

OK, beim Stöckchen legen kann man ja fast noch ein Auge zudrücken. Beim Nagelbrett ist es ja fast Notwehr falls dem was passiert. Steht dazu was in der Zeitung? Sollte mal bekanntgemacht werden. Auch was er an Strafe zu erwarten hat. Eventuell schreckt das ja ab.

Hat schon einer getestet ob man Tubles drüber kommt?


----------



## Hightower78 (24. Februar 2016)

Tubeless


----------



## LarsLipp (10. März 2016)

Moin, Samstag muss ich arbeiten und dank der Abendveranstalltung wird das wohl eher nichts. Wie schaut es mit ner Runde am Sonntag aus?

Wie schaut es mit Beerfelden an Ostern aus? Freitags oder Montags? An welchem Tag wird eventuell weniger los sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (10. März 2016)

Wann ist Lady's Open in Beerfelden? Eine Woche vor Ostern? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LarsLipp (10. März 2016)

Lady's open bietet sich bei meiner Fahrweise an...  Oder ich geh nur schauen, wobei das beim Surfen und den Mädels im Bikini mehr Spaß macht. Habe extra nicht den Samstag geschrieben, da futtert Ihr Euch voll und wir haben die Verwandtschaft am Hals...


----------



## BJ80 (10. März 2016)

Will am Sonntag fahren.
Gerne auch mal wieder in Beerfelden für einen halben Tag.
Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.


----------



## Airflyer (11. März 2016)

wer will am samstag mitfahren ?


----------



## open-air (11. März 2016)

Du fährst mal wieder 
OK, 11:00


----------



## Airflyer (11. März 2016)

Jap bin um 11 bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. März 2016)

Ihr habt's gut... Ich muss schaffen und Ihr könnt radeln... 

Sonntag bin ich aber am Start, aber wenn nur ne local Runde. 
Muss Abends noch genug Auto fahren...


----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2016)

Wie schaut's morgen aus? Ich gehe auf alle Fälle radeln, war ja jetzt 4 oder 5 Wochen nicht mehr. 
@Mr Nice: du kannst zu Hause bleiben oder musst mich schieben...


----------



## open-air (18. März 2016)

Ich bin auf dem Rad 11:00 
Schieben kann er, aber Du musst immer noch selber treten


----------



## Airflyer (18. März 2016)

11 bei oa


----------



## rmfausi (18. März 2016)

6:00 Uhr auf Arbeit.


----------



## Micro767 (18. März 2016)

noch 4 Tage Sport Verbot vom Azt, nur Schwimmen dürfte ich ...


----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2016)

Alles klar, dann gehen wir nach dem radeln an den See...


----------



## Micro767 (18. März 2016)

.... das kalte Wasser soll sogar gut für den Heilungsprozess sein ....

Aber  nein Danke


----------



## BJ80 (18. März 2016)

11 Uhr oa. Bin dabei!


----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2016)

Na dann los. Was hast du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. März 2016)

Sagen wir mal ich kann und darf z.Z. auf keinem Sattel sitzen...


----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2016)

Heute Abend beim einkaufen...  Ohne Worte.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. März 2016)

Wie schaut's die Tage aus? Heute war ja nix. Morgen bekommen wir besuch, wenn dann ne kleine Runde und pünltlich...


----------



## BJ80 (25. März 2016)

Ich schaffs morgen leider nicht. Wie siehts mit Beerfelden am Montag aus? Jemand Bock?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. März 2016)

Muss ich mal schauen, wenn fahre ich von Beerfelden direkt zum arbeiten. Mal das Wetter beobachten...


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2016)

So: wie schaut's denn morgen aus? Muss mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Wetter sollte ja passen.

11:00 Uhr, noch ist ja keine See Zeit...

Bin nöchste Woche noch mal unterwegs, hoffe danach passt es mal mit ner Runde nach der Arbeit.


----------



## open-air (2. April 2016)

Das Wetter ist auch für nächste Woche eher bescheiden gemeldet.
Sa. soll das Wetter gelb sein.


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2016)

gelbes Wetter? Du meinst Sonne?


----------



## open-air (2. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2016)

Morgen übliche Zeit üblicher Ort?


----------



## Airflyer (15. April 2016)

Morgen fällt das biken wohl ins Wasser. ?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2016)

Dummerweise noch zum Waken zu kalt... 
Ja, es ist mal richtig April...

Neues Rad ist auf dem Weg: ich bin im Rotwild Ritter Club! Der nächste Urlaub ist auch finanziert!


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2016)

Dann mal Glückwunscht zu m neuen Rad !


----------



## LarsLipp (18. April 2016)

Danke, ich hoffe es passt... Jetzt noch ein wenig Bike-Wetter und die Welt ist in Ordnung... Hätte eventuell ein Dawg und doer Scratch abzu geben...  Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Airflyer (22. April 2016)

Wochenende fällt wohl wieder ins Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2016)

Wir wollten eigentlich heute ne Runde drehen, ist aber doch nicht mehr so dolle.

Paket ist da 

Brauche noch nen Reifen...


----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2016)

Wir können ja noch mal in die Berge zum Boarden gehen.


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2016)

hat jemand intgeresse an einem 1/2 Schwalbe Procore Set für 26" ? ? ?


----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2016)

Ein halbes Set? 

Wie schaut's heute mittag aus. Denke ich fahr, 15:00 Uhr wird wohl nix aber etwas später.

Letzte Scratch Runde, vielleicht...


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2016)

Ein Set ist für 2 Laufräder aber ich hab ja nur ein 26" Laufrad vorne hab ich 27´5


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2016)

Heute Nachmittag muss ich auf nen Besuch nach HP ins KH


----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2016)

Auspacken


----------



## Bensemer (22. April 2016)

15ér E1? Viel Spaß damit, sehr cooles Rad


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2016)

Micro767 schrieb:


> hat jemand intgeresse an einem 1/2 Schwalbe Procore Set für 26" ? ? ?



oder hat jemand ein 1/2 Set für 26" abzugeben ?


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2016)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Auspacken



nice ! würd mir allerdings gleich nen anderen Sattle montieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2016)

Hah, der Sattel ist sicher viel bequemer als mein jetziger...  Kommen noch andere Reifen drauf.


----------



## camaroracer (24. April 2016)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Auspacken





Nice 

Gute Wahl Andreas. 

Da solltest du viel Freude mit haben 


Gruß
Bernd


----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2016)

@Bernd: Danke, hoffe ich doch. Ansonsten hätte ich schon nen Rahmen im Auge: Parts sind genau was ich wollte! Hoffe das meine Reifen bald da sind, dann rollt das auch mal auf dem Fuchs... 

Wenn das Wetter Passt!


----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2016)

Wenn das Wetter am Samstag wieder nix wird, dann starte ich am Freitag ne Runde...


----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2016)

Scratch gibt gleich die Pedale ab: mal sehen, E1 fällt klein aus... 

Freitag mittag hoffentlich ausführen...


----------



## Micro767 (27. April 2016)

sehr schön ! ! !


----------



## LarsLipp (28. April 2016)

Wie schaut's morgen mit ner Runde aus? Oder nur Fuchs? Will schon mal ne Proberunde drehen...


----------



## Airflyer (29. April 2016)

morgen 11 uhr ?


----------



## LarsLipp (29. April 2016)

Wenn es nicht regnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (29. April 2016)

Nichts hinzuzufügen.
Auch heute nix mit radfahren, ausser ich fahr jetzt


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2016)

Noch ist es trocken: Last uns radeln.


----------



## Airflyer (30. April 2016)

Jap,dann bis nachher


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2016)

@dirk: Sattel ist schon drunten, der geht ja gar nicht... Steht zum Verkauf!


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2016)

für die Optik sicherlich besser und wohl auch für deinen Hintern


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2016)

Und irgendwann gibt's auch mal einen gescheiten Sattel... Ein wenig leiden kann ich noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (6. Mai 2016)

Morgen 11 Uhr ?


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Mai 2016)

Sollte passen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBmarkoT (9. Mai 2016)

servus. als Besucher sind wir zu 2 das gesamte Pfingstwochenende in der Nähe und würden uns freuen wenn ihr uns eure Gegend zeigt. 
Touren gerne von 50km bis 80 km 1500hm+
gerne Traillastig

Gruß Marko und Marie


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Mai 2016)

50km fährt hier glaube ich keiner? Das schaffen wir eventuell an einem Wochenende. Bei uns ist ne Runde um die 20km. Traillastik ist das nicht, nur Trail... 

Gibt hier noch ein zwei die auch längere Touren fahren... Eventuell meldet sich ja einer von denen.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (9. Mai 2016)

Dann anders ausgedrückt. Wir starten bei der BESKIDY Trophy. 
Deshalb suchen wir anspruchsvolle Ausflüge um noch ein wenig an Technik Un Co zu feilen.
Wir fahren ca 200 bis 300km/Woche mit 3000hm bis 6000hm.

Wir sind bergab nicht langsam!


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2016)

Keine Ahnung was eine BESKIDY Trophy ist. Wir sind auf alle Fälle Bergauf langsam... Bergab auch nicht wirklich schnell...
Denke schon das sich ne Runde einrichten lässt, einfach hier mal beobachten. Denke am Samstag wieder ab 11:00 für 2 / 3 Stündchen. Das sind dann die 20 KM mit 900hm...
Treffpunkt müsste man noch ausmachen. Zentraler Punkt in Auerbach.


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Mai 2016)

Da hättest du in Erdkunde mal besser aufpassen müssen  

"Die Beskiden ist eine heute eher nur noch traditionelle Bezeichnung für Gebirge in den Äußeren Westkarpaten und Ostkarpaten. Die Beskiden liegen vor allem in Polen und in den angrenzenden Gebieten Tschechiens, der Slowakei und der Ukraine"

http://www.mtbtrophy.com/profile-of-the-stage - da sieht schon die einfache Strecke nach ner ordentl. Qual für mich aus. Wobei so mim Pedelec würde ich mir das noch zu trauen


----------



## open-air (10. Mai 2016)

Für Dich ?
Was sollen wir da erst sagen.
Aber wenn, bist Du der, der die Führung schaffen kann.

Das Pedelec bekommen wir, LarsLipp sitzt drauf und ich im Hänger.

.... WOW Respect ....


----------



## MTBmarkoT (10. Mai 2016)

Ich kann euch das auch als Ausflug nur empfehlen. Allerfeinsten Trailgenuss.
Man muss ja nicht um den Sieg fahren das machen wir nämlich auch nicht


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2016)

Einfach hier reinschauen, denke wir machen das am Freitag dann aus. Wenn Ihr Bock auf ne kurze Runde habt könnt ihr euch ja dranhängen...

TP wird dann Bachgasse / B3 in Auerbach. Aber nur wenn Ihr euch meldet, ansonsten ist der TP privat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2016)

Wie schaut es morgen aus, sollte ja trocken sein. 11:00 Uhr?


----------



## BJ80 (13. Mai 2016)

Bin leider raus für morgen. Je nach Wetter dann evtl. Sonntag oder Montag... Euch viel Spaß


----------



## open-air (13. Mai 2016)

Wen trocken dann radeln.
Ich habe die ganze Woche nur im Büro gesessen und geschuftet.
Brauche ein wenig Bewegung.


----------



## Airflyer (13. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2016)

Supie, morgen dann bei Trockenheit auf alle Fälle. Montag fahr ich zu meiner Schwester, wobei nicht sooo früh...Wollte eventuell nach Bad Ems, aber wahrscheinlich zu kalt da...


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Mai 2016)

Im Wald wird es auf jeden Fall alles andere als trocken sein....  Wir waren gestern Nachmittag und sahen danach aus wie die Schweine 

Aber spassig war's gewesen


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2016)

Dann bekommt mein Rad wenigstens ein wenig Farbe...


----------



## MTBmarkoT (16. Mai 2016)

Richtig schön habt ihr es bei euch!
Wir kommen wieder


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2016)

Hattet Ihr dann doch keine Lust auf die ersten Meter mit uns? Ja, hier ist es schön... Wenn das Wetter besser ist noch schöner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (16. Mai 2016)

Wir hatten ein paar tolle Wege empfohlenen bekommen habe aber auch links und rechts der Wege immer nochmal den ein oder anderen Training genutzt. 
Geführte Touren bzw Runden sind hier aber wirklich zu empfehlen. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Harz, Thüringer Wald und nun Odenwald. Es gibt wirkliche super Bikeregionen in Deutschland!!!!

Ride on


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2016)

Hi,

wie schaut es am Samstag aus? Lokale Runde oder mal nach Beerfelden?


----------



## open-air (19. Mai 2016)

Lokal


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Mai 2016)

Freitag

Traditionelle HDF Trail Reception:
Treffpunkt 17.00 Uhr an der Tiefburg in Handschuhsheim. Ihr gebt uns Bescheid ob ihr am Start seid -> wir bringen euch über ~600hm in ~2h zu Grillworschd und Bier! Dieses Jahr mit verbesserter streng geheimer Streckenführung...

Samstag

Techniktraining
Treffpunkt 9.30 Uhr am Steigerweg zum Fahrtechniktraining mit den Profis von Ridingstyle. Ihr gebt uns Bescheid ob ihr mitmachen möchtet und bringt 20 Popeken mit -> danach habt ihr das Skillset von Nicole Frýbortová (vgl. 



).

Ballern
Treffpunkt 13.30 Uhr an den Monolithen auf der Neckarwiese zum HDF Volksradfahren. Ihr schlagt auf und schließt euch einer Gruppe an -> Wir servieren heisse und fettige Trails. Bisher geplant sind "Flowtrails am Weissen Stein", "Basteln am Königsstuhl" und "Zwei Hügel" - aber vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand von euch Lust eine Tour zu organisieren?!

Lycratour
Alternativ zu Techniktraining und Wellnessballern geht ab 9.30 Uhr die HDF Lycratour - nur echt ohne Hose. Treffpunkt ebenfalls 9.30 Uhr am Steigerweg.

Alkoholkontrolle
Erster Pflichtermin des Tages für alle Teilnehmer: Das Bier nach der Tour am ku17. Sehen und gesehen werden ab 17.00 Uhr.

Party
Treffpunkt 21.00 Uhr im P11. Dress to impress - immerhin gibt es eine Tombola!

Sonntag

Roll-Out
Treffpunkt 11.00 Uhr Danteplatz. Alles kann, nichts muss...

EinsA Mountainbike Jamboree!

Mehr Infos unter https://www.facebook.com/events/1145343548832160/permalink/1164631363570045/


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Mai 2016)

Oder .....#







Am 21. und 22.05. laden wir zum Sommerfest im Wheels over Frankfurt Bikepark Feldberg powered by HIBIKE. Das Event startet am 21.05. mit der offiziellen Eröffnung der zweiten Strecke Bikeparks um 11:00 Uhr durch die beteiligten Behördenvertreter, Politiker und den Vereinsvorstand. Im Anschluss findet ein Bergauftransport und Testradverleih von Bergamont und HIBIKE bis 17:30 Uhr statt. Zum Abschluss des ersten Veranstaltungstags, findet von 18 bis 20 Uhr ein Wiesenslalomrennen auf der Skipiste statt. Die Anmeldung zu dem Rennen erfolgt im Laufe des Tages vor Ort. Am 22.05. findet der Bergauftransport und Testbikeverleih von 11 bis 17 Uhr statt. Der Bergauftransport wird zum Selbstkostenpreis angeboten. Der Testbikeverleih erfolgt kostenlos gegen Hinterlegung eines Pfands. Ein Integralhelm und Protektoren der Firma ION können vor Ort geliehen werden.

Während der gesamten Veranstaltung kannst du dich mit Getränken und frisch Gegrilltem vor Ort versorgen. Außerdem sorgt neben musikalischer Unterhaltung ein Rahmenprogramm mit Foto-Contest, Bunny-Hop-Contest, Streckenführungen und uvm. dafür, dass auch bei Zuschauern keine Langeweile aufkommt.


Mehr Infos unter https://www.facebook.com/events/104118609995842/


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Mai 2016)

Und Ihr wollt am Wochenende immer noch hier biken gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2016)

Na, du hast ja die Karte für HD?

Denke da würde sich Beerfelden anbieten, da ist sicher wenig los! Oder doch mal in den Taunus....


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2016)

Denke Taunus wäre schon mal was für morgen, da kann ich auf dem Weg auch noch einkaufen gehen. Muss aber noch schauen was meine Waden machen... Laufen ist nicht sooo coooool.....


----------



## Airflyer (20. Mai 2016)

wer fährt denn jetzt morgen und wo ?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2016)

Hätte Bock auf den Taunus


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Mai 2016)

Björn und ich sind in HD...


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2016)

jaja, reib uns nur unter die Nase das ihr das Premium Ticket habt. 

Eventuell lösche ich euch raus dann rutsche ich nach... Ich kontrollier mal die Liste.


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2016)

Jetzt können wohl alle fahren, sieht gut aus im Moment, dann doch HD und Sonntag eventuell hier ne Runde. Mein Rotwild ist eh schon wieder platt, dann kann ich mit dem DH fahren...

Was ist mit dem Rest? Tragt doch euch auch noch in die Liste ein...


----------



## Airflyer (21. Mai 2016)

Welche liste ?


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2016)

Die Doodle Liste. Hatte Codit gepostet in der Fuchttrail IG.


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2016)

Falls ich nicht in HD fahren kann gehts halt noch nach Beerfelden... Euch viel Spaß hier und bis später eventuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (23. Mai 2016)

Er war in HD. Beweisfoddo:


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2016)

Geiler Typ!


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2016)

Wie schaut's am Donnerstag aus? Ich muss Samstag arbeiten, wohl nicht zu lange, aber noch keine Ahnung wann ich fertig bin....


----------



## Micro767 (24. Mai 2016)

Wir fahren morgen an den Achensee und nehmen natürlich die Bikes mit


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2016)

Alle Bikes? Klingt gut, dann bist du ja wieder fit. Lass dich halt hier mal wieder blicken, ich lad dich mal zu ner Runde blau am Fuchs ein...


----------



## Airflyer (24. Mai 2016)

donnerstag spielen am fuchs ?


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2016)

Hehe, bringst du blondes Spielzeug mit, dann nehme ich die Kamera auch mit... 
Oder halt so ne Runde fahren...

Geht was vom Verein aus?


----------



## open-air (24. Mai 2016)

Dachte ich, weiss aber nicht wann.


----------



## Airflyer (25. Mai 2016)

Dachte ne "Tour" können wir am Samstag wieder machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. Mai 2016)

Ist ja immer ne Tour, einkehr für mich morgen nicht, wir haben Hundebesuch.

Fahren sollten wir auf alle Fälle.... 11:00 Uhr?
Wir können uns ja an der Bachgass treffen und posten noch in der IG


----------



## Airflyer (25. Mai 2016)

Mal sehen ob ich das schaffe ansonsten vielleicht mittags noch am Fuchs


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2016)

11:00 Uhr Bachgass


----------



## Airflyer (27. Mai 2016)

morgen 11 uhr ?


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2016)

Klingt, gut, ich hoffe ich schaffe es, muss ein wenig schaffe...


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Mai 2016)

Alles Klar: 11:00 Uhr beim OA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juni 2016)

*MTB WOCHENENDE RAD-SPORTSHOP ODENWALDBIKE UND 
GEO-NATURPARK BERGSTRASSE-ODENWALD*

WANN: 04. und 05. JUNI 2016
WO: Lufthansa Trainings- und Conference Center
Lufthansaring 1, 64342 Seeheim
*
SAMSTAG*
- 10 Uhr einchecken am Lufthansa Center für Samstagstour
- 11 Uhr Abfahrt zur Tour nach Klein-Bieberau mit Mittagessen in der Schützenklause

*SONNTAG:*
- 9:30 Uhr Abfahrt zur Tour in 4 verschiedenen Levels mit Guides (auch E-Bikes willkommen)
- 10 Uhr Öffnung Teststrecke und Nutzung der Testräder möglich

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/aktuelles/126-mtb-wochende-am-04-und-05-juni


----------



## chnhoz (4. Juni 2016)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> *MTB WOCHENENDE RAD-SPORTSHOP ODENWALDBIKE UND
> GEO-NATURPARK BERGSTRASSE-ODENWALD*
> 
> WANN: 04. und 05. JUNI 2016
> ...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juni 2016)

Heute jemand am Start? 17:00 / 17:30?


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juni 2016)

Hätte ich es gestern gewust ja, jetzt bin ich mit dem Rad im Büro ...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juni 2016)

Oder doch morgen die offizielle Runde....


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juni 2016)

Uhrzeit / Treffpunkt ?


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo Dirk,

dann morgen 18:00 Uhr mit der Fuchstruppe, das ist immer recht gemütlich...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juni 2016)

Oer vorab zu mir und wir fahren von mir aus hin. Gerne das Licht einpacken, falls wir noch eine kleien Einkehr machen...
Wird aber echt immer gemütlich in der Runde, keine Racer dabei...


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juni 2016)

Sorry aber morgen klappt doch nicht
hab nen Physio Termin vergessen einzutragen, morgen 17:30 

Dabei hätte das mit ner Einkehr morgen als Strohwitwer gut gepasst.

nächste Woche ?


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juni 2016)

Nächste WOche bin ich raus, zumindest Dienstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (8. Juni 2016)

Dienstag hab ich eh (fast) immer Thai Massage ....


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juni 2016)

Dann Donnerstag in ner Woche, wobei ich raus bin, wenn es zu warm ist...  
Jede Woche Massage? ???????????????


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juni 2016)

jep aber doch schon seit ca. 5 Jahren


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juni 2016)

Seit 5 Jahren Thai Massage: mit oder ohne Happy End? 

Für was ist die denn gut? 

Wie schaut es morgen 11:00 Uhr aus? Falls das Wetter hält.


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juni 2016)

Zwischen Geburtstagsfeier heute und ner Hochzeitsfeier morgen Abend bin ich froh wenn es noch für eine kleine Flache Runde reicht.


----------



## Micro767 (15. Juni 2016)

Schätze eine Tour morgen, fällt ins Wasser


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2016)

Mensch haben wir nen tollen April im Juni... Ist auch super für public viewing...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2016)

Samstag sieht ja eher feucht aus, da drehe ich gerne am Freitag Nachmittag ne Runde, Uhrzeit muss ich mal schauen, habe wohl um 14:00 Uhr noch nen Termin...


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Juni 2016)

Wie lange geht der Urlaub von OA noch.... sollte ja dann wieder besser werden mit dem Wetter 

Den Saalbach Fahrern drück ich die Daumen, dass das Wetter doch noch besser als die Vorhersagen wird. Viel Spass und ne gute Zeit - macht ne Abfahrt für mich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (16. Juni 2016)

Gehe diese Woche wieder arbeite, Wetter ist ja zu bescheiden.
Dann mache ich, da es bis Ende Juni so bleiben soll, rechtzeitig zum schönen Wetter wieder ne Woche frei.
Naja, frei ist relativ, muß den Gaten aufgraben > Kabelbruch und es findet sich noch mehr am Haus und Hof....


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Juni 2016)

Hm, ist doch optimales OA Urlaubswetter. Du hättest dem Wetter Gut aber auch Bescheid geben können, dann hätten wir jetzt Sonnenschein...


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2016)

So auch von mir noch an alle Saalbach Hinterglemm Urlauber: tolles Wetter ! Super Trails ! und keine Stürze !


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juni 2016)

Dann morgen 11:00 beim OA... Drücken wir uns mal die Daumen für das Wetter.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juni 2016)

Je nach Wetter morgen zwischen 10 und 11 starten


----------



## BJ80 (24. Juni 2016)

Morgen geht nix - eventuell Sonntag. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juni 2016)

Sieht wohl eher nach nicht oder 11 aus...


----------



## open-air (25. Juni 2016)

Sehe ich auch so., eher 11


----------



## open-air (25. Juni 2016)

Dann sehen wir mal morgen weiter.
Schon wieder Regegen im Wald


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juni 2016)

Nächster Versuch morgen...


----------



## BJ80 (26. Juni 2016)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch morgen...



Wann wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2016)

Morgen bei gutem Wetter? Schauen wir morgen mal: 11:00 wie immer...


----------



## open-air (1. Juli 2016)

Ich möchte ohne Wasser von oben.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2016)

Wird schon, heute wurde es dann doch noch was mit See und paddeln!


----------



## BJ80 (1. Juli 2016)

Ich fahr nach Beerfelden - so wie es grade aussieht


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2016)

Bin mal gespannt ob ich es da dieses Jahr hinschaffe... Ich drück dir die Daumen für's Wetter...

Last uns mal schauen ob wir nicht mal nen Parkbesuch hinbekommen, gerne mit ner Übernachtung...

Lac Blanc / Wibe, muss nicht viel weiter sein...

Wir starten um 11 beim OA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2016)

Oder auch nicht, falls es nicht aufhört...


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juli 2016)

Heute Abend nächster Versuch: 17:00 Uhr Start beim OA. Gerne auch an der Bachgass.


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juli 2016)

Dienstag = Massage


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Juli 2016)

Ich hab gestern schon das schöne Wetter genutzt und hab ne kleine Feierabendrunde gemacht... 1267hm und 36 km in 1.38 Std.  - und ja natürl. mit dem eBike


----------



## rmfausi (5. Juli 2016)

Zum Abendspaziergang nehme ich ab sofort einen Segway Roller.  Ist schön gemütlich, hat aber keinen Nutzwert.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juli 2016)

Mr Nice muss seinen Namen ändern. Mr eNice. Wir hatten auch ne schöne Runde, Wetter war echt Top für einen November Abend... 

Eventuell am Donnerstag noch ne Runde vor dem Spiel. Dann gibt's genug Durst für Tore...

@miCro: wann kannst du denn mal wieder?


----------



## Micro767 (6. Juli 2016)

Vor dem Urlaub wird das nix mehr, morgen wird das zu knapp zwischen Arbeit und Fußball Verabredung


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juli 2016)

OK, heute gegen 17:00 Uhr noch mal ne Runde 

Freitag dann Wakeboarden? Gegen 15:00 Uhr in Mannheim...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2016)

Morgen 10:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (15. Juli 2016)




----------



## open-air (16. Juli 2016)

11:00 müssen erst noch die “Lumpen“ sammeln.


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2016)

Morgen wieder ne Runde? Früher starten wegen dem Regen? Oder schauen wir mal und halten bei 11:00 Uhr fest?


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2016)

Steht 11:00 Uhr? Da muss ich mich aber sputen.... Bis gleich


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Oktober 2016)

Fahren wir am Samstag?


----------



## open-air (26. Oktober 2016)

Wenns nicht stürmt, schneit oder regnet.

Ich muss sonst mein neues Bike putzen, trocknen, polieren, ölen, ....
Wenn mein Fahrkönnen dann immer noch nicht vom Federweg ausgeglichen werden kann heulen weil ein Kratzer im Lack ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (29. Oktober 2016)

Wann fahrt ihr heute? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## open-air (29. Oktober 2016)

11:00 Uhr


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Oktober 2016)

Wieder richtig was los...


----------



## BJ80 (29. Oktober 2016)

Wartet nicht auf mich - werd nach Beerfelden fahren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PeKaWe (2. November 2016)

Sorry, Off Topic.

*Mit wenigen Klicks den Fuchstrail unterstützen*

Entega unterstützt mit der Vereinsaktion 2016 Vereine aus der Region mit insgesamt 30.000€

Natürlich nimmt die Mountainbikeabteilung des RTC Bergstraße/Odenwald e.V. daran Teil und würde sich gern einen Teil der Unterstützung sichern.

Und hier seid Ihr gefragt, egal ob Mitglied oder nicht, votet für den Fuchstrail so viel Ihr könnt.

Los geht es ab Sofort.

Ab 8 Uhr bis zum 28. November 2016 um 10 Uhr kann jeder Besucher täglich, kostenlos und ohne Angabe persönlicher Daten seine Stimme abgeben.


Im Finale vom 28. November 2016 um 10 Uhr bis zum 30. November um 23:59:59 Uhr wird mit Eingabe der E-Mail-Adresse abgestimmt zwischen den drei Besten jeder Region.

Eingehende Stimmen werden manuell geprüft und nicht mehr live angezeigt. E-Mail-Adressen werden nicht für Werbezwecke verwendet und nach Wettbewerbsende gelöscht.


Es wäre super wenn Ihr den Fuchstrail nach Kräften unterstützen würdet.

*Danke im Voraus.*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2016)

Done,   Gruß Gerdi


----------



## LarsLipp (3. November 2016)

Ich bin am Samstag wohl raus, Wetter ist wohl auch nicht prickelnd: Würde aber Sonntag nicht in HI gehen und ne Runde drehen...


----------



## open-air (3. November 2016)

Wie, Du scheust doch sonst das Wasser nicht.

So., können wir mal anpeilen. Hoffentlich sind nicht wieder so viele Touries unterwegs wie letztes WE.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. November 2016)

Na wir können uns zu Not auch auf den Fuchs beschränken...
Wasser scheue ich nicht, will wenn aber richtig ins oder auf's Wasser...

Ich darf arbeiten...


----------



## k00b3 (11. November 2016)

Moin Männer,

ein super geschossenes Bild von LarsLipp steht zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages im IBC. Wäre schön, wenn ihr alle mal einen Stern da lassen könntet. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2081862?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (18. November 2016)

Würde morgen um 11 fahren , wenn es nicht  regnet ...


----------



## open-air (18. November 2016)

Bin zwar nicht richtig fitt, aber ohne Regen gemütlich gerne.


----------



## LarsLipp (18. November 2016)

Schauen wir mal nach dem Wetter... Kleine Runde geht sicher, muss dann aber noch die Küche demolieren...


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2016)

Sieht wohl nicht so einladend aus: Eventuell morgen ab 13:00 Uhr ne kleine Runde?


----------



## Airflyer (19. November 2016)

Wieso regnet es in Bensheim ?


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2016)

Recht dunkel und es nießelt. Mal noch ein wenig abwarten, sieht aber echt mau aus...


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. November 2016)

Hier in Bensheim hat es vorhin ein wenig genieselt aktuell aber nicht. Von daher werde ich auch jetzt ne Runde fahren gehen.

Mal schauen wie gatschig es im Wald ist...

Edit: Jetzt regnet es auch hier....


----------



## open-air (19. November 2016)

Es regnet. 
So nasskalt setze ich mich nicht aufs Rad.
Der Rückfall klopft schon an die Tür.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2016)

Wie war Eure Runde? OK oder matschig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (20. November 2016)

War eine coole Runde


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2016)

Für die Ü 40 ist das bei dem Wetter nix mehr: Ihr seid dann auch irgendwann drann....

Auch heute ist es uns zu windig.


----------



## BJ80 (20. November 2016)

Da habt ihr was verpasst! Windig wars definitiv - bei knapp 15 Grad aber machbar.


----------



## LarsLipp (21. November 2016)

Sicher, aber erst mal wieder richtig Gesund werden... Mal sehen ob ich es dieses Jahr noch mal schaffe...


----------



## LarsLipp (25. November 2016)

Bei gutem Wetter morgen ne Runde?


----------



## Airflyer (25. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ80 (25. November 2016)

Will am Sonntag nach Beerfelden. Jemand Lust auf Lift?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (26. November 2016)

Danke der Nachfrage, muss wohl in der Küche schuften... Da muss es weitergehen. Wetter wird wohl gut... Für den ersten Advent...


----------



## open-air (2. Dezember 2016)

Morgen? Übliche Zeit?


----------



## BJ80 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ja, allerdings auch der für mich mittlerweile übliche Ort: beerfelden [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Dezember 2016)

Schöne gemütliche RUnde heute, saukalt: wie war es in Beerfelden?


----------



## BJ80 (3. Dezember 2016)

Eher kurz. Hab mich in der zweiten Abfahrt schön auf die fresse gepackt und bin dann heim bzw. ins kkh zum Bilder machen[emoji16] hatte Glück - alles nur geprellt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Dezember 2016)

Hui, glück gahebt. Schön das nix passiert ist. Der ein oder andere war dieses Jahr ja dran...


----------



## Airflyer (9. Dezember 2016)

Morgen jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Dezember 2016)

Mal schauen was Wetter so macht...


----------



## open-air (9. Dezember 2016)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Mal schauen was Wetter so macht...


Jep,
Airflyer, kommste mim neuen Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (10. Dezember 2016)

Wetter ist super , aber bis 11 werde ich es nicht schaffen


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Dezember 2016)

11:30 - 11:45 dann ist es viel wärmer.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Dezember 2016)

Last Day Runde ab 13:30 bei OA.


----------



## codit (31. Dezember 2016)

Heute Nachmittag hab ich eine Bikebrille an der Zeppelinhütte gefunden. Der Eigentümer kann sich unter Nennung der Marke per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Januar 2017)

Haha, klingt wie ein Gewinspiel... 

Frohes Neues Ihr Mountainbiker!


----------



## Airflyer (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

würde morgen am Fuchs starten und vielleicht noch auf den Meli, fährt jemand mit ?


----------



## open-air (27. Januar 2017)

Könnte man machen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Januar 2017)

Wie sieht's den oben am Meli aus? Alles vereist und ohne Spikes nicht fahrbar?

Hätte ja schon mal wieder Lust auf ne Runde...


----------



## open-air (27. Januar 2017)

Weiß nicht war schon ne gefühlte Ewigkeit nicht mehr oben.
Airflyer und ich treffen uns am Fuchs gegen 12:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Januar 2017)

12 Uhr ist mir leider wie immer zu spät.... Schade


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Februar 2017)

Morgen bei gutem Wetter ne Runde?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2017)

Noch nett so sicher das es heute klappt...


----------



## Airflyer (2. März 2017)

Wie sieht es am Samstag mit Biken aus, könnte so um 11.30 Uhr.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2017)

Ich bin mit am Start: Uhrzeit kann passen, oder wir treffen uns auf dem Trail...

@OA: auch mit der "alten Gurke" mit am Start...  ?


----------



## Airflyer (3. März 2017)

dann treffen wir uns am Fuchs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (3. März 2017)

logo


----------



## open-air (3. März 2017)

@Aiflyer,
keinen Fisch?
@*LarsLipp, *
*wie immer 11:00*


----------



## MelibokusRider (5. März 2017)

Hallo! Ich bin noch neu hier im Forum und auf der Suche nach Leuten, die so wie ich hauptsächlich im Raum Bensheim, vorderer Odenwald, Bergstraße biken. Würde mich sehr gerne jemandem anschließen (gerne auch einer Gruppe), der sich in dem Gebiet auskennt und somit meinen Horizont erweitern, was Touren angeht. Ich bike seit 2013/14, also noch nicht so lange und das merkt man auch. Bergauf bin ich eine Schnecke, bergab ein Angsthase. Da ich aber super motiviert bin, was das Mountainbiken angeht, hab ich mich trotz meines Alters (39) dazu entschlossen, aktiv daran zu arbeiten, meine Ausdauer, Schnelligkeit und vor allem meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern. Im Moment bin ich da allerdings an einem Punkt angelangt, wo es nicht voran zu gehen scheint. Ich fände es super, wenn ich hier Leute zum biken kennen lernen könnte, mit denen ich mich austauschen kann.


----------



## codit (5. März 2017)

Was heisst trotz Deines Alters? Fühlst Du Dich zu jung für MTB?
Sorry musste sein!


----------



## LarsLipp (6. März 2017)

Hehe: da bist du hier fast falsch: Hier triffst du den schnitt oder bist jünger... 
Langsam fahren wir hier meist auch Bergauf. Melibokus sollte aber ohne Pause drin sein, (2x) sonst macht das hier wenig Sinn. Wie schnell ist echt egal. Wir hatte hier schon Kandidaten, die haben 3 Pausen gebraucht...  Bergab gilt das gleiche, auf den oder die langsamen wird gewartet: sind ja immer nur ein paar Sekunden.
Mit dem Namen MelibokusRider sollte das ja passen. Einfach mal hier Freitags frühzeitig melden, dann treffen wir uns einfach in Auerbach an der Bachgass! Nach der Zeitumstellung auch mal unter der Woche. Touren dann normal einmal Fuchs, dann Meli, halb runter und wieder hoch...


----------



## MelibokusRider (6. März 2017)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Melibokus sollte aber ohne Pause drin sein, (2x) sonst macht das hier wenig Sinn.


 Sehr gut, das passt. 



> Bergab gilt das gleiche, auf den oder die langsamen wird gewartet: sind ja immer nur ein paar Sekunden.


 Wenn Du mich da mal nicht falsch einschätzt.  Ich liebe es zwar, mir Videos von Aaron Gwin, Danny Hart und wie diese Downhill Cracks alle heißen anzuschauen, aber ich selbst hab wirklich teilweise extrem viel Schiss wenn's ein bisschen steil wird. Ich hab mal versucht beim Fuchstrail die "Berms" (deutschen Begriff weiß ich grad nicht), also diese Kurven zu reiten, das ist aber echt nicht zum Hinschauen gewesen. Am Besten fahr ich als letztes, sonst gibt's nen Stau. 



> Einfach mal hier Freitags frühzeitig melden, dann treffen wir uns einfach in Auerbach an der Bachgass!


 Freitags arbeite ich immer bis 14 Uhr, könnte also frühestens so um 15 Uhr.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. März 2017)

Ich meinte Freitags melden ums Samstags was auszumachen. Freitags um 14Uhr Schluss: die Jugend von heute...


----------



## LarsLipp (11. März 2017)

Heute 11:00 Uhr?


----------



## MelibokusRider (17. März 2017)

Hallo, ich würde gerne morgen (Samstag, 18.03.) oder Sonntag fahren. Bei Interesse bitte sagen an welchem Tag lieber und dann kann ich mit meiner Frau eine Uhrzeit ausfechten.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. März 2017)

Kommst ins Pitztal zum Boarden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. März 2017)

Eventuell jemand am Dienstag unterwegs? TP ab 17:00 Uhr?


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2017)

SO: aber morgen gibt es mal wieder eine Runde: denke ab 11:00, bei "Freemdfahrern" bitte Bescheid geben, dann treffen wir uns an der Bachgasse in Auerbach. Ansonsten privat...


----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2017)

na dann sehen uns wir ja vielleicht 
Ich will mit meiner beseren Hälfte die B1 fahren ab ca. 11 Uhr


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2017)

Wo startet Ihr?


----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2017)

Krone Parkplatz ...


----------



## Micro767 (1. April 2017)

Es wird eher 11:30 ....


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2017)

Morgen 10:30 wie es im Moment aussieht.


----------



## open-air (7. April 2017)

Ok


----------



## SlayerLover (7. April 2017)

Ralf und ich wollen morgen in die Pfalz/Neustadt. Ostersamstag dann gerne mal wieder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (7. April 2017)

Verkaufe derzeit eine neue 2017er Rockshox Reverb:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...vario-sattelstutze-mmx-2017-125-mm-30-9mm-neu


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2017)

Wollte morgen nach dem Feierabend mal ne Runde an den Fuchs, Freitag dann ne Runde drehen. Wetter am Rest von Ostern im Moment ja aher noch so lala gemeldet...

Start morgen ab 16Uhr spätestens 16:45...  (Falls nix dazwischen kommt...)


----------



## LarsLipp (21. April 2017)

Wie schaut es mit ner Runde aus morgen? Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet... Ansonsten eventuell am Sonntag ein zwei Stunden Fuchsen? Da gehe ich auf alle Fälle morgens in den Sport...


----------



## open-air (21. April 2017)

bin schon unterwegs


----------



## LarsLipp (21. April 2017)

Wie unterwegs. Hätte hätte Fahradkette: gehe mit Elli noch ins Küchenstudio, wir hätten auch was für heute ausmachen können... Nu ist zu spät...


----------



## freakystylez (2. Mai 2017)

Hi Leute!

Hab ne Frage bezüglich Melibokus Abfahrten!

Als ich noch mein Hardtail hatte, bin ich immer von der Aussichtsplattform runter, und ca. 20 Meter weiter rechts den Trail runter.

Mit dem Enduro bin ich das letzte mal mit nem Kollegen direkt an der Aussichtsplattform runter. War recht cool. Jedoch sind wir dann irgendwann auf ne Waldautobahn gekommen. Von da aus nach links immer weiter, dann kamen wir auf nen Parkplatz (vermutlich vom Auerbacher Schloss?!). Von dort aus wusst ich wieder wo ich bin.

Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage: Wenn ich von der Plattform runter fahre und anstatt die zwei Trails rechts nehme, weiter zurück fahre, sind doch hinten weitere Einstiege?! Wie sind die Trail so? Würd die gerne mal fahren...

Hab eigentlich auch keine Lust wieder auf ner Waldautobahn zu landen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (2. Mai 2017)

freakystylez schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hab ne Frage bezüglich Melibokus Abfahrten!
> 
> ...



Servus!
Die beiden genannten trails unterhalb der Plattform liegen in einem Naturschutzgebiet und sind daher neuerdings gesperrt 
Das Forstamt wird beide Trails angeblich in Kürze mit Baumstämmen etc. blockieren um den Weg damit für MTBs zu sperren.
Grüße,
Frank


----------



## freakystylez (2. Mai 2017)

Du meinst die, die hinten weg gehen, oder die zwei rechts liegenden, wenn man von der Aussichtsplattform wieder runter fährt? Den direkt an der Aussichtsplattform rechts bin ich am 14.04. gefahren... :/

Gibt's da was offizielles? Hast ne Quelle dazu?


----------



## SlayerLover (7. Mai 2017)

@LarsLipp & @open-air: wo findet man Eure Bilder von gestern vom Fuchs Opening?

Danke & LG,
SlayerLover


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2017)

Noch auf meine Harddisk. Wollte erst mal die unscharfen rauslöschen...und ein Fuchstrail Wasserzeichen reinmachen. Eventuell zum Wochende. Bin unterwegs...


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2017)

Kleine Runde morgen ab 11:00 ?


----------



## Airflyer (19. Mai 2017)

Bin auch wieder fit, aber noch am überlegen da Sonntag das Wetter viel besser wird...


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2017)

Schauen wir mal Sonntag ist ja Sport-Tag...


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Mai 2017)

Wenn das Wetter so wird, müssen wir am Samstag gegen 10:00 starten...  Und danach auf die Rheinau...


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2017)

11:00 Uhr wie und wo immer... 
@Slyerlover: mit am Start?


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juni 2017)

Samstag 10:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2017)

11:00 Uhr, wenn es trocken bleibt.


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Juli 2017)

Samstag wie immer 11:00 ???


----------



## open-air (13. Juli 2017)

Wie immer wenn es nicht regnet, stürmt oder schneit.
Bei Temperaturen =>30°C um 10:00


----------



## codit (13. Juli 2017)

Wieder Hardtail?


----------



## open-air (13. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht, geht immer besser


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juli 2017)

Hard Guy's uses HardTails... Ich auf keine Fälle...


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juli 2017)

Weichei....


----------



## open-air (14. Juli 2017)

ich war spinnen+tragen....


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2017)

Tragen??????????? 
@Mr. Nice: ja, bin ein Weichei... stehe aber dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (21. Juli 2017)

Morgen jemand biken, würde gleich nach dem aufstehen losfahren.
Könnte dann Bescheid geben.


----------



## rmfausi (21. Juli 2017)

Bin für 11Uhr beim OA angemeldet, ist dir das zu früh?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Airflyer (21. Juli 2017)

Oh cool, zu früh wahrscheinlich nicht.
Könnte sein das ich vorher losfahre, dann sehen wir uns auf dem trail


----------



## open-air (21. Juli 2017)

bis morgen


----------



## O.Springer (22. Juli 2017)

servus, auch hier nochmal... war echt gut heute! demnächst gern wieder! gruss oli


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2017)

Gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. Juli 2017)

wann/was/wie lange fahrt ihr morgen ?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2017)

Denke 11:00 Uhr Start (oder willst du früher): Fuchs, Meli, Meli, oder Fuchs, Fuchs, Meli... Bis 14:xx... Gemütlich Bergauf...


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juli 2017)

11 ist o.k
wo treffen wir uns ?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2017)

Beim OA oder 20 Minuten vorher abfahr bei mir.


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juli 2017)

komm zu OA


----------



## open-air (29. Juli 2017)

Wir haben noch Eis


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juli 2017)




----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juli 2017)

War mal wieder ne schöne gemütliche Runde...


----------



## freakystylez (30. Juli 2017)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Servus!
> Die beiden genannten trails unterhalb der Plattform liegen in einem Naturschutzgebiet und sind daher neuerdings gesperrt
> Das Forstamt wird beide Trails angeblich in Kürze mit Baumstämmen etc. blockieren um den Weg damit für MTBs zu sperren.
> Grüße,
> Frank



Hi, ich war heute mal wieder auf dem Meli, bin die offizielleRoute nach unten gefahren. die beiden Trails hinten sahen jedoch unverändert aus. Sind die nun zu?


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Juli 2017)

Denke am einfachsten wird man Mitglied im Fuchstrail Verein und fährt die legalen Strecken. Dann muss man sich keine Gedanken über etwaige Strafen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (31. Juli 2017)

Am Melibokus gibt und gab es keine “offiziellen“ MTB Routen.
Wer offiziell und legal fahren möchte, wird Mitglied im Verein s. 
http://fuchstrail.de/index.php/der-verein


----------



## Gonzo_MB (7. August 2017)

open-air schrieb:


> Am Melibokus gibt und gab es keine “offiziellen“ MTB Routen.
> Wer offiziell und legal fahren möchte, wird Mitglied im Verein s.
> http://fuchstrail.de/index.php/der-verein




Das heißt die Mitglieder fahren ausschließlich nur den Fuchstrail, weil das "die einzige legale MTB Strecke" ist? 100HM rauf und runter, ist ja wie Karrusel fahren.

Jeder Weg der nicht durch Naturschutz führt, kann und darf befahren werden. Das sind am Meli einige, deswegen muss niemand dem Verein beitreten um legal fahren zu können.


----------



## scylla (7. August 2017)

open-air schrieb:


> Am Melibokus gibt und gab es keine “offiziellen“ MTB Routen.



möchtest du das vielleicht mal dem Geo Naturpark Odenwald erzählen?


----------



## open-air (7. August 2017)

Was willst Du jetzt hören?
Natürlich fahren wir am Fuchs, auch zur Entlastung des Westhanges!
Ansonsten die offiziellen nicht Naturschutz belasteten Wege.
Ist doch logisch.
Dem Verein darf aber auch jeder MTB begeisterte zur Unterstützung der Sache beitreten.
Das Befahren der Strecken ist natürlich keine Pflicht.


----------



## open-air (7. August 2017)

Auf die Antwort (NABU, GeoNPark) sind wir alle gespannt.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (7. August 2017)

open-air schrieb:


> Was willst Du jetzt hören?



Jetzt trifft es das ganze besser. 
Oben wurde für unwissende mehr oder weniger suggeriert, nur als "Fuchstrail Mitglied" dürfe man hier am Meli und Bergstraße legal MTB fahren.

Irgendwie fehlt mir da, wenn man so für Mitglieder wirbt der Hinweis darauf, dass sich die Mitgliedschaft auch nur auf den Fuchstrail beschränkt. Alles andere außen herum regelt sich über das Landeswaldgesetz.

Man sieht sich mal wieder außerhalb des Fuchstrails...


----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2017)

Wie spannend sind denn die offiziellen Strecken?

Natürlich kann jeder die offiziellen Strecken fahren. Das ist hier ne recht private Runde die gerne jeden mit auf ne gemütliche Tour mitnimmt. Die Definition von gemütlicher Tour kann etwas auseinander gehen. Wer Bock hat einfach hier beobachten und melden. Wir fahren ja recht regelmäßig Samstags und finden einen Treffpunkt. Gilt eigentlich für fast jeden...

Ausgeschilderte Strecken können natürlich jederzeit von jedem gefahren werden.

Wer beim Fuchstrail vom Karussell spricht sollte, wenn er nicht im Verein ist, die Strecken dann auch bitte der Fairness gegenüber den zahlenden Mitgliedern nicht fahren. Gerne kann derjenige ja ein Projekt auf die Beine stellen bei dem es 500hm auf und ab geht...  Wir kommen dann gerne


----------



## Perga (8. August 2017)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Das heißt die Mitglieder fahren ausschließlich nur den Fuchstrail...



Wo steht denn das bitte?


----------



## Gonzo_MB (8. August 2017)

Perga schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das bitte?



Ich wollte das jetzt eigentlich nicht weiter vertiefen,aber das ergibt sich aus den Posts  #8427 und #8428.
Das steht im Sinne drin:

... wer legal (und ohne Strafen) fahren möchte tritt dem Fuchstrailverein bei......,

....es gibt keine offiziellen MTB Routen,(_braucht es imo auch nicht!_)..wer offiziell und legal fahren möchte (_das wollen wir doch alle!_) dann besser Fuchs... e.V.

Da der Fuchstrailverein eben nur den Fuchstrail hat, fahren alle anderen MTB`ler am Meli etc. dann mit dieser Aussage quasi im Umkehrschluss illegal!?! Bzw. es ergibt sich die Auskunft man dürfe nur legal am Fuchstrail biken, oder warum wird so darauf verwiesen das man besser dem Verein beitritt, um legal und straffrei fahren zu können? Genau mit der Aussage war ich nicht einverstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (8. August 2017)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Ich wollte das jetzt eigentlich nicht weiter vertiefen,aber das ergibt sich aus den Posts  #8427 und #8428.
> Das steht im Sinne drin:
> 
> ... wer legal (und ohne Strafen) fahren möchte tritt dem Fuchstrailverein bei......,
> ...




Man könnte es so interpretieren, darf es aber keinesfalls verallgemeinern. Das war der Punkt, welcher mich an deiner Schlussfolgerung gestört hat.


----------



## LarsLipp (8. August 2017)

Man man man:  einfach radeln gehen und nicht so viele Gedanken machen. 
Machen wir es einfach: wer Bock auf nen super ausgebauten legalen Trail hat --> Fuchstrail ist eine Option an der Bergstraße. 

Hier wackeln einige rum die nichts mit der Ausgangsfrage zu tun haben. 

Noch immer gilt das Angebot für Interessierte eine Runde mit uns zu fahren. Die Feierabendrunde  ist eine private Interessensgemeinschaft die ab und zu ne Runde dreht. Wir freuen uns über die meisten Interessierten Radler. Keinen Bock haben wir aber auf irgendwelche Krümelsucher!  Ich denke hier gibt keiner der regelmäßigen Teilnehmer eine Aussage über den Zustand von Trails. Das kann sich auch täglich ändern. 

Samstag sind wir aber sicher wieder am Start. Hoffen wir mal auf trockenes Wetter...


----------



## Airflyer (18. August 2017)

So wie schaut es morgen aus ?


----------



## LarsLipp (18. August 2017)

Regen -->nein
Kein Regen 11:00

Sag ich jetzt mal so. Sieht im Moment ja "gut" aus.


----------



## O.Springer (18. August 2017)

wenn die ausfahrt morgen stattfindet würde ich mitfahren. wo ist nochmal der treffpunkt?


----------



## Airflyer (19. August 2017)

Bin jetzt schon unterwegs, vielleicht sehen wir uns am meli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2017)

Wurdest du aus dem Bett geworfen?


----------



## Airflyer (25. August 2017)

nö hatte hunger und dann wenn ich schon mal aufgestanden bin


----------



## freakystylez (30. August 2017)




----------



## codit (30. August 2017)

Ja und, da "Müllert" es halt mal wieder aus der Darmstädter Ecke. Kommt immer mal wieder, nichts Neues.
Am Meli-Westhang sieht es aber zugegebenermaßen zunehmend unschön aus, wenn der Forst dort aktiv würde, könnte ich das gut verstehen.

@freakystylez Und übrigens, Links auf die Online-Ausgabe des Echos wären hilfreicher aus die eingescannten Schnipsel. Mit der Veröffentlichung der Scans stehst Du übrigens nicht ganz auf der legalen Seite.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. August 2017)

Sind wir mal gespannt und hoffen das alle altgewohnten Strecken erhalten bleiben.... Aber es sind sicher mehr als die 50 genannten Strecken, je nachdem wie und was man zählt...

Keep on riding und der Fuchstrail macht ja mehr als Spaß...


----------



## open-air (30. August 2017)

Als Vereinsmitglied, versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## freakystylez (31. August 2017)

codit schrieb:


> Ja und, da "Müllert" es halt mal wieder aus der Darmstädter Ecke. Kommt immer mal wieder, nichts Neues.
> Am Meli-Westhang sieht es aber zugegebenermaßen zunehmend unschön aus, wenn der Forst dort aktiv würde, könnte ich das gut verstehen.


"Südhessische Wälder"... Ich denke, damit ist nicht ausschließlich Darmstadt gemeint...



codit schrieb:


> @freakystylez Und übrigens, Links auf die Online-Ausgabe des Echos wären hilfreicher aus die eingescannten Schnipsel. Mit der Veröffentlichung der Scans stehst Du übrigens nicht ganz auf der legalen Seite.


Ich habe die zwei Bilder selbst nur zugesendet bekommen. Hab bisher auch keine Antwort darauf, welche Zeitung das ist... Hätte ich das abfotografiert, wäre das zweite Bild definitiv schärfer und leserfreundlicher... ^^


----------



## Airflyer (1. September 2017)

wer ist morgen unterwegs wenn es nicht regnet ?


----------



## LarsLipp (29. September 2017)

Wie schaut es denn am Samstag den 28.10. aus? Wäre mal wieder mit dabei...


----------



## rmfausi (30. September 2017)

Ja, zur Arbeit. :-(

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. Oktober 2017)

Dienstag haben wir ja Feiertag: Feiertag ist Radeltag... Jemand mit am Start?


----------



## Der Kommissar (1. November 2017)

Liebe Bensheimer Experten, ich wollte im November mal eine schöne Singletrailtour ab Bensheim in den Odenwald unternehmen. Normalerweise fahre ich viel um Heidelberg, aber bei euch kenne ich mich eher wenig aus. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, geht auf dem Fuchstrail für nicht Vereinsmitglieder nichts, da es derzeit nicht möglich ist Zeitkarten zu kaufen (laut Homepage). Und die Westseite vom Meli, die ich noch von früher kenne (vor allen Dingen die Varianten Richtung Alsbach und Jugenheim) ist wegen Problemen mit dem Forst eher nicht zu empfehlen. Insofern wollte ich euch mal fragen, was ihr einem Gast wie mir raten würdet. Auf GPSies bin ich recht schnell auf das hier gestoßen, was ganz nett tönt https://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsess...563B6CA780D8EA11D.fe2?fileId=ohkfownmgarbcdvw. Sorry, wenn ich die Anfrage mal ganz frech in eurem Mitfahrthread platziere um die Experten zu erreichen


----------



## freakystylez (7. November 2017)

Schau mal im entsprechendem Board, es ist am Fuchstrail generell Nichtmitgliedern untersagt dort zu fahren. Jedoch machen wollen die ja auch neue Mitglieder werben, daher gibt es immer wieder mal die Möglichkeit sich mit Mitgliedern zu verabreden um zusammen mal dort zu biken und die Strecken kennen zu lernen.

Ich muss sagen, ist echt schon geil gebaut und ich bin schwer am überlegen im Frühling dort in den Verein einzutreten...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. November 2017)

Warum bis zum Frühling warten? Die Strecke ist im super Zustand. Aber du kannst auch gerne warten... 
@Kommisar: einfach mal hier reinschauen und mit uns ne Tour am Samstag fahren...


----------



## CarloDiamant (21. November 2017)

.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Dezember 2017)

Morgen geht's mal wieder in den Wald und es wird saukalt... Denke 11:00 Uhr wie immer.


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Dezember 2017)

Morgen wie immer? Wenn es nicht regnet. Sieht aber grad recht feucht aus..


----------



## LarsLipp (2. März 2018)

Noch jemand hier?


----------



## open-air (3. März 2018)

Du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (3. März 2018)

Ich ;-)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. März 2018)

Ab und an auch ich ..........


----------



## O.Springer (3. März 2018)

auch ich schmeisse hin und wieder ein auge hier rein!


----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2018)

OK, bin ich ohne Watsapp noch von dem ein oder anderen zu sehen. Müssen mal ne Feierabendrunde Revival Tour mache. Wöre mal was, das alle die mal mitgefahren sind sich treffen auf ne Runde...


----------



## open-air (4. März 2018)

Ja das wäre mal was.


----------



## LarsLipp (10. März 2018)

Dann schauen wir mal, ob wir das hinbekommen und machen dann auch gleich ein revival grillen. Kommunikation dann nur hier... Wer draußen ist hat Pech gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (11. März 2018)

Das ist ja gefühlt ne Ewigkeit her.


----------



## rmfausi (11. März 2018)

Hätte Interesse. ;-) Gruß rmfausi

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LarsLipp (11. März 2018)

Ohne rmfause fahren wir nicht. Müssen demnächst mal über nen Termin quatschen.


----------



## whateVer. (24. März 2018)

Servus Leute,

Vor knapp 10 Jahren habe ich mich hier in der Feierabendrunde bensheim zum letzten mal verabredet. Seitdem bin ich kein mtb mehr gefahren.

In der Zwischenzeit ist viel passiert.
Unteranderem bin ich enduro gefahren (2 takt Mopeds die aussehen wie crosser, mit viel Leistung und wenig gewicht)

Letzte Woche habe ich das enduro Moped verkauft. 4 Jahre "Moped- enduro" sind nun vorbei.

Werde mir nächste Woche ein propain konfigurieren und dann sollen Touren, Single trails und bike-park besuche folgen.

(Wartezeit juhuu..)

Vllt kennt mich ja noch der ein oder andere hier. Komme aus lampertheim und werde nächste Woche am 30., 30 ;-)

Habe dann auch noch vor mich beim fuchstrail- Verein mich anzumelden.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Micro767 (24. März 2018)

Hi,

hier ist es war deutlich ruhiger geworden aber es wird noch immer gefahren  unter anderem sind einige hier auch im und auf dem Fuchs unterwegs 

und auch der ein oder andere Propan Besitzer


----------



## LarsLipp (25. März 2018)

Im Moment kann ich mich nicht erinnern, wenn ich ein Gesicht sehe eventuell schon. (Wir sind alle Älter geworden....)
Fuchs anmelden ist schonmal ne gute Sache, unsere Touren gehen normalerweise über die Strecke.

Ansonsten einfach melden. So 800hm sollten aber drin sein auf zweimal... Mit 30 ist das aber eh kein Thema...

Hier wird ja doch noch gelesen, mal sehen, eventuell kommt ja der ein oder Whats-Apper zurück... 

Gestern Schlamm extrem vor dem Ohly, ich habe ein gutes Stück schieben müssen.

Old-Scool Runde machen wir auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Mr-Green (3. April 2018)

Würde mich(komme aus Balkhausen)
hier wohl auch mal mit einklinken.


----------



## Pranuel (6. April 2018)

Wäre auch dabei - komme aus Heppenheim.
Wann könnte man sich denn mal anschließen?


----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2018)

Normalerweise Samstags gegen 11:00 Uhr. Morgen sind wir aber schon verabredet. Demnächst aber sicher auch mal unter der Woche.
Seit Ihr Mitglieder im Fuchstrail? Wir fahren meist einmal über die Strecke.


----------



## whateVer. (6. April 2018)

Bei mir dauerts noch ein bisschen... 30.03 habe ich das spindrift bestellt. Nächste Woche Mo oder di bekomm ich erstmal einen produktionstermin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2018)

Ein Spinndrift fährt hier auch ab und zu mit... Wenn er nicht sein Fuze nimmt. Da steogst du ja gleich wieder richtig ein.


----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2018)

Entweder Samstags oder auch mal jemand an einem Dienstag Lust ab 17:00 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen (Oder 17:30)?


----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2018)

Die nächste Woche bin ich allerdings beruflich unterwegs...


----------



## Mr-Green (12. April 2018)

Leider noch nicht Mitglied beim Fuchs.
Trefft ihr euch immer am Parkplatz unterhalb vom Fürstenlager?


----------



## Pranuel (12. April 2018)

Bin auch noch kein Mitglied in dem Verein. Falls ich dort häufiger fahre würd ich mich aber anmelden. 
Bei ner Feierabend runde wär ich definitiv dabei! Samstag geht eigtl auch immer 
Also gerne hier kurz ne Nachricht hinterlassen falls ihr ne Tour plant!


----------



## emell (12. April 2018)

Wie sind denn so Eure Bergauf-Skills? 
Ich fahre zwar schon seit Jahren Flachland-Fahrrad, aber erst seit letztem Sommer MTB. Habe festgestellt, dass ich - immerhin 50 J. alt - bergauf ne ziemliche Lusche bin. Hatte mir letzten Samstag mal den Aufstieg zum Fuchstrail angeschaut, weil ich dort vielleicht ein Fahrtechniktraining machen möchte. Hab aber doch ziemlich viel schieben müssen. Deshalb hab ich auch irgendwie Bedenken, mich anderen, besser trainierten Leuten anzuschließen. Wie seht Ihr das? 
Ich wohne übrigens in Heppenheim.
Beste Grüße
Marcus

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## whateVer. (12. April 2018)

Können uns gleich zusammen tun. Bin 2009 das letzte mal mtb gefahren. Anfang Mai gehts bei mir los, dann würde ich mich hier auch anschließen bei Touren, fuchstrail usw


----------



## Pranuel (12. April 2018)

Ich denke in so einer Gruppe sind nie alle auf demselben Level. Egal ob bergauf oder bergab. Für mich wäre es total ok mit Leuten zu fahren die besser oder weniger gut trainiert sind 
Hauptsache man fährt nicht allein und kann sogar noch was von den anderen lernen. Falls es für jemanden überhaupt nicht passt, kann man es ja sein lassen und wieder getrennt fahren


----------



## Mr-Green (12. April 2018)

Dem is nichts hinzuzufügen

Ist eine Mitgliedschaft beim Fuchs Pflicht
um mitfahren zu dürfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2018)

Doch: also Melibokus ohne Pause sollte auf alle Fälle ohne Pause oder schieben drin sein. Ansonsten könnt Ihr Euch natürlich gerne auch hier verabreden. Aber nach drei vier Touren ist man ja normalerweise fitt.

Fuchstrail ist nur noch für Mitglieder, von daher muss ja vorab die Mitgliedschaft bestehen. Wir können aber auch gerne mal den Ohly Turm und dann den Meli befahren. Also alles im grünen Bereich.

Wir treffen und normalerweise unten an der Bachgasse,  der Parkplatz unter dem Fürstenlager ist aber auch super, wenn nicht so viele kommen bzw. jemand aus dem Odenwald.


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2018)

Dann morgen kurz nach 11:00 am Parkplatz? Wir fahren um 11:00 aus Auerbach los. Dauert ca. 2 - 5 Minuten.


----------



## rmfausi (13. April 2018)

Schade, darf leider arbeiten. Gruß rmfausi.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micro767 (13. April 2018)

Vielleicht klappt es bei mir nächsten Donnerstag 19.04 mit ner Runde um Bensheim rum ... so ab 16 Uhr etwa ...


----------



## Pranuel (13. April 2018)

Wäre dabei. Schicke dir gleich noch ne PN


----------



## Micro767 (13. April 2018)

Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hotel Krone, könnte man zum Abschluss ein Kaltgetränk ...
Zeit bin ich nach hinten flexibel, komme direkt von der Arbeit 
Denke an ne recht entspannte Be1 für den Anfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2018)

Dann morgen 11:10 am Parkplatz vor dem Fürstenlager. Donnerstag schauen wir mal, eventuell passt das auch bei mir.

Ja wieder richtig was los hier, ist Whats App kaputt...


----------



## Pranuel (13. April 2018)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hotel Krone, könnte man zum Abschluss ein Kaltgetränk ...
> Zeit bin ich nach hinten flexibel, komme direkt von der Arbeit
> Denke an ne recht entspannte Be1 für den Anfang



Sorry, ich war zu doof die Antwortfunktion hier richtig zu benutzen 
Meine Antwort bezog sich auf Lars' Plan morgen zu biken!
Donnerstag würd ich auch super gern, bin da aber leider unterwegs...
Vielleicht klappt es ja die Woche drauf oder so?


----------



## LarsLipp (14. April 2018)

@miCro: dann eventuell von mir aus. "die richtige" ols Scool Runde.


----------



## Micro767 (14. April 2018)

Meine Nächste mögliche Termine: Montag 23.4 oder Dienstag 24.4 ab ca 16 Uhr oder später


----------



## LarsLipp (14. April 2018)

Klappt die nächste Woche nicht? Die Woche drauf bin ich unterwegs...


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2018)

Donnerstag steht noch Uhrzeit variabel je nach dem wie es auf der Arbeit läuft, Steve kommt mit dem E-Bike mit. Perga ist am überlegen ...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2018)

OK, warten wir mal das Wetter ab. Eventuell mit Einkehr am Kirchberghäuschen? Wobei ich mal den See und unseren Garten beobachten muss...


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2018)

Hab für morgen gepackt, Uhrzeit müssen wir so gegen Mittag ausmachen


----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2018)

16:30 Parkpatz Parkhotel Krone Darmstädter Str. 168, 64625 Bensheim


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis: fahre mit Elli zum Kirchberghäuschen, eventuell sieht man sich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pranuel (19. April 2018)

Wie sieht’s Samstag um 11:00 aus und nächste Woche unter der Woche?
Wäre Samstag wieder dabei und nächste Woche gerne mal nach Feierabend 
Können auch bei HP ne Ausfahrt starten bei bedarf


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2018)

Samstag sieht gut aus, nächste Woche bin ich beim Arbeiten unterwegs. Aber eventuell fährt ja sonst noch jemand hier.


----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2018)

Samstag, ja auf alle Fälle, meine Frau fährt mit, nur was wo und wann ???

Dienstag nach Feierabend wann genau und wo ???


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2018)

Wird wohl eine der Geo Naturpark werden, eine mit ca. 30km und zwischen 750-999hm

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/


----------



## LarsLipp (20. April 2018)

Samstag die Standard Runde ab 11:00. (Oder 10 Minuten später).


----------



## Pranuel (20. April 2018)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Samstag, ja auf alle Fälle, meine Frau fährt mit, nur was wo und wann ???
> 
> Dienstag nach Feierabend wann genau und wo ???



Samstag würde ich wieder mit LarsLipp fahren, das hat letzten Samstag viel Spaß gemacht 
Dienstag wäre ich aber bei etwas Gemütlicherem dabei, so um 17:00? 
Wo ist mir egal, kann das Bike ins Auto packen - oder wir fahren von HP aus Richtung Krehberg, da kenn ich auch ne nette Runde.


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2018)

jo kein Thema, bin ja früher auch sehr oft mit LarsLipp unterwegs gewesen, heute treffen wir uns öfter zum lecker Essen als zum Radfahren  

Samstag steht jetzt: 12 Uhr Groß Umstadt zur Geopark Runde dort, mit Einkehr und anschliesendem Essen 

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-umstadt-gu1


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2018)

Dienstag, stand heute, ja gerne, mein Feierabend beginnt in Weinheim, bin also flexibel


----------



## LarsLipp (20. April 2018)

Richtig was los hier wieder. Gestern schön auf dem Kirchberg gewesen. Auch ne schöne Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (21. April 2018)

Gemütlich ist es doch immer...


----------



## open-air (21. April 2018)

Gestern Auerbach - Frankenstein und noch ne Stunde Spinning.
Di. 17:00 ist zu früh  bin frühestens um 18:30 verfügbar


----------



## open-air (21. April 2018)

Sa., sehr langsam, sehr,sehr langsam....


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2018)

Hi OpenAir,
sorry aber 18:30 ist mir zu spät, da müsste ich erst nach Hause und dann wieder los ...

Dienstag 17 Uhr  wo klären wir noch


----------



## Pranuel (22. April 2018)

Ich muss auch früh zurück sein am Dienstag da sich spontan Besuch angemeldet hat. 
Wärs deshalb ok bei HP zu fahren?...


----------



## open-air (22. April 2018)

Ist doch kein Problem, das wird schon nochmal klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2018)

Wie schaut es denn am letzten April oder 01.05. aus? Samstag steht ja eh...  Scheint aber noch mal frisch zu werden.... Ist halt nicht richtig unter der Woche vor nem Feiertag. Wäre aber schon cool mal wieder ne Runde unter der Woche hinzubekommen. Die Woche drauf bin ich auch wieder unterwegs und wenn es gut geht danach gleich 3...


----------



## Pranuel (22. April 2018)

Ich wäre für den letzten April 
Am 1. mai wird wahrscheinlich gewandert. 
Für Samstag muss ich leider absagen, hab verpeilt dass da schon ein anderer Termin ansteht :,(


----------



## open-air (23. April 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> oder 01.05. aus? ...


Da sind wir alle, wie jedes Jahr, Wellenreiten!!
Die Wein-Welle!


----------



## Micro767 (23. April 2018)

Pranuel schrieb:


> Ich muss auch früh zurück sein am Dienstag da sich spontan Besuch angemeldet hat.
> Wärs deshalb ok bei HP zu fahren?...


Für mich kein Problm


----------



## Pranuel (23. April 2018)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Für mich kein Problm



Top, dann schlage ich ne Tour zur Juhöhe oder Richtung Krehberg vor von HP aus


----------



## Micro767 (23. April 2018)

Treffpunkt ?


----------



## Pranuel (23. April 2018)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ?



Friedhof am Eckweg. 
Da kann man gut parken und dort geht es dann auch direkt in den Wald zur Juhöhe. 
Mit der Tour hat man die Wahl oben oder in HP was gezapftes zu sich zu nehmen


----------



## Micro767 (23. April 2018)




----------



## LarsLipp (23. April 2018)

open-air schrieb:


> Da sind wir alle, wie jedes Jahr, Wellenreiten!!
> Die Wein-Welle!



Nach Wein schwanke ich auch immer wie auf Wellen...


----------



## Micro767 (24. April 2018)

War ne schöne Feierabend Runde ca. 22km 530hm

https://www.relive.cc/view/1529119418

Können wir gerne wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2018)

Boah eh, 530hm auf 2 km? Das ist ja mal richtig stolper biken... 
Donnerstag ist ne Fuchs Runde mit Start ab 18:00 in Auerbach angesagt. Wenn ich nicht im Garten buddel bin ich mit dabei.


----------



## Pranuel (25. April 2018)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Können wir gerne wiederholen



Ja hat echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Pranuel (25. April 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist ne Fuchs Runde mit Start ab 18:00 in Auerbach angesagt.



Wie lange werdet ihr vrsl unterwegs sein?
Bin jetzt Fuchs Mitglied und wär deshalb auch dabei. 
Hab allerdings net lange Zeit am Donnerstag...


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2018)

Keine Ahnung, Stefan "Batcher" hat eingeladen. Kann ja aber jeder früher abbiegen.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. April 2018)

HI, wir wollen Fuchs, Meli, Alsbach fahren. So 2-3h etwa.


----------



## k00b3 (25. April 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, Stefan "Batcher" hat eingeladen. Kann ja aber jeder früher abbiegen.



Batscher


----------



## Pranuel (25. April 2018)

Bin morgen leider raus... nächstes mal


----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2018)

Na dann am Samstag. Ich muss auch mal schauen, der Garten wartet noch ...


----------



## Pranuel (28. April 2018)

Jemand Lust am Montag die Mil1 in Miltenberg zu fahren?
Würde morgens starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. April 2018)

Nee, darf arbeiten. Wenn dreh ich Mittags ne Runde


----------



## Micro767 (28. April 2018)

Arbeiten


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2018)

Schätze Donnerstag wieder ab Bensheim die Bensheim 1 oder sowas in der Art 16 Uhr oder etwas später


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2018)

Donnerstag ist Stammtisch, Gibt aber auch ne Fuchsrunde. Mein Schaltwerk braucht aber etwas Pflege und da wird es wohl erst am Samstag ne Runde geben.


----------



## Micro767 (3. Mai 2018)

Heute vorraussichtlich 17 Uhr Parkplatz vom Krone Hotel
Samstag fahren wir ne Tour bei Stuttgart, Sonntag noch kein Plan ?
Nächste Woche Mo-Mi keine Zeit, Donnerstag noch kein Plan, Freitag  arbeiten ...


----------



## Pranuel (4. Mai 2018)

Freitag (heute) ne Runde Fuchs am Nachmittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (4. Mai 2018)

Hi,

Freitag arbeiten? Warum den nicht?

Ich gehe nachher nach Fließen schauen. Von daher wird das heute nix bei mir.

Morgen aber gerne wieder ab 11:00 Uhr.

Nächste Woche sollte dann auch mal klappen. Denke Donnerstag gibt es auch eine Rund mit Einkehr.


----------



## Pranuel (4. Mai 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Morgen aber gerne wieder ab 11:00 Uhr.
> 
> Nächste Woche sollte dann auch mal klappen. Denke Donnerstag gibt es auch eine Rund mit Einkehr.



Morgen bin ich dabei. Donnerstag mal gucken


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2018)

Total anders als wie sonst: 10:30..


----------



## Mr-Green (24. Mai 2018)

Mal was an die Leute aus der Gegend.
Am Melibokus wird gebaut
falls jmd von euch die Jungs kennt bittet die das doch zu lassen.Vieleicht können wir dadurch ein paar der alten Naturtrails behalten und der Forst sperrt uns nicht alles.
Danke


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2018)

Von uns ist das keiner und wir haben noch keinen gesehen. Aber Danke für den Hinweis.

Ansonsten wieder Samstag wieder morgens. Eventuell schon ab 10:00:es wird ja endlich wieder warm.


----------



## Simsi (20. Juli 2018)

Servus und Hallo,

ich war gestern an der Vereinsstrecke und habe mir diese, mit Erlaubnis, angeschaut und bin den Flowtrail gefahren.
Für die letzte Abfahrt habe ich mich dann an die fröhliche Feierabend Runde angeschlossen.

Habe mir jetzt den Namen leider nicht gemerkt, schande über mich, aber der Kollege mit dem gelben Sezi Enduro, hat gesagt ich soll mich über diesen Kanal melden. Wenn das jetzt die richtige Gruppe ist.

Würde gerne mehr über den Verein erfahren und wohl auch eintreten.

Gruß

Simon


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juli 2018)

Fast richtig 

hier mal die HP vom Verein: http://www.fuchstrail.de/

und hier das Thema zu den öffentlichen Touren: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fuchstrail-oeffentliche-touren.816985/


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2018)

Und einfach am nächsten Donnerstag in Auerbach zur Ausfahrt erscheinen Wir sind hier immer Samstag morgens um 11 oder wenn es warm ist ab 10 am Start.


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2018)

Auf dem Fuchstrail Ausfahrten Thread geht wohl nix mehr, da musst du dir die Whats App Kontaktdaten besorgen...


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Juli 2018)

Simsi schrieb:


> Servus und Hallo,
> 
> ich war gestern an der Vereinsstrecke und habe mir diese, mit Erlaubnis, angeschaut und bin den Flowtrail gefahren.
> Für die letzte Abfahrt habe ich mich dann an die fröhliche Feierabend Runde angeschlossen.
> ...



Ist zwar nicht gelb mein Speiseeis aber das war ich gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2018)

Ich dachte auch schon, woher der mit dem gelben den Thread gekannt hat....
Bei der anzahl an Mitgliedern gibt es immer noch Biker, die noch kein Mitglied sind. Na ja, den ein oder anderen erwischt es ja doch noch....


----------



## Simsi (21. Juli 2018)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht gelb mein Speiseeis aber das war ich gewesen


Servus
Ist das nicht so grün/gelb
Ich sollt wohl Mahl zum Optiker.

Kann denn bei der Runde am Donnerstag jeder mitfahren?


----------



## Simsi (21. Juli 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Auf dem Fuchstrail Ausfahrten Thread geht wohl nix mehr, da musst du dir die Whats App Kontaktdaten besorgen...


Den Antrag habe ich abgeschickt und das Kreuz bei der WA Gruppe gesetzt. Mal sehen wie lang es nun dauert


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2018)

Schon der Hammer, irgendwo sollte man die Anzahl der Mitglieder sehen. Sollte man bei 500 stoppen?


----------



## Simsi (22. Juli 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Und einfach am nächsten Donnerstag in Auerbach zur Ausfahrt erscheinen Wir sind hier immer Samstag morgens um 11 oder wenn es warm ist ab 10 am Start.


Wo und wann genau startet die Runde am Donnerstag?


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2018)

Eisdiele in Auerbach / Hug. B3 / Ecke Bachgasse. Hoffe du kennst einen der Punkte. Krone gegenüber wird hinterher noch gegessen, getrunken und getratscht...


----------



## Simsi (22. Juli 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Eisdiele in Auerbach / Hug. B3 / Ecke Bachgasse. Hoffe du kennst einen der Punkte. Krone gegenüber wird hinterher noch gegessen, getrunken und getratscht...


Öhm, sagt mir alles nix..wohne jetzt erst seit 2 Jahren in Babenhausen. Von daher wäre eine Adresse, am besten mit Parkplatz, eine feine Sache.


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2018)

Na wenn du aus Babenhausen bist, bist du entschuldigt  

https://www.google.de/maps/@49.7001952,8.6213459,18.5z

Backparadies Hug, parken kannst du direkt  am Parkplatz Krone. Die hinteren sind wohl ohne  Parkschein....


----------



## Simsi (22. Juli 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Na wenn du aus Babenhausen bist, bist du entschuldigt
> 
> https://www.google.de/maps/@49.7001952,8.6213459,18.5z
> 
> Backparadies Hug, parken kannst du direkt  am Parkplatz Krone. Die hinteren sind wohl ohne  Parkschein....



Super, Danke
Darf ich noch einen Kumpel mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2018)

Warum nicht? Die Touren waren ja auch lange bei Facebook angekündigt. Und Ruck Zuck wieder ein Mitglied mehr...  Muss nur mal schauen, ob es mir nicht zu heiß wird: der Sommer kommt ja wieder


----------



## Simsi (23. Juli 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Die Touren waren ja auch lange bei Facebook angekündigt. Und Ruck Zuck wieder ein Mitglied mehr...  Muss nur mal schauen, ob es mir nicht zu heiß wird: der Sommer kommt ja wieder


Sehr gut, jetzt ist nur noch die Frage nach der Zeit?
Wann wird sich getroffen


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2018)

OK,  dachte das ist klar: 18:00 Uhr Treffpunkt, Abfahrt 18:15.
Man sollte schon 1,5 mal den Melibokus schaffen. (Uphill).


----------



## Simsi (23. Juli 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK,  dachte das ist klar: 18:00 Uhr Treffpunkt, Abfahrt 18:15.
> Man sollte schon 1,5 mal den Melibokus schaffen. (Uphill).


an dem war ich noch nicht. Wie viel km und hm hat denn die Tour so?


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2018)

KM eher wenig: HM so 600 - 900.


----------



## Simsi (23. Juli 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> KM eher wenig: HM so 600 - 900.


das ist ja auch im Rahmen. letzte Woche in Bürgstadt die neue BÜ1 gefahren, die hat auch so 650HM.
Fahre mit meiner Fanes halt nicht wirklich schnell den Berg hoch, eher gemütlich und stetig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2018)

Wie die meisten hier  (OK nicht Mr Nice und OpenAir )


----------



## open-air (24. Juli 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> ...  und OpenAir )



Hey, da müßte ich ja was von wissen  ...


----------



## Simsi (26. Juli 2018)

Die Feierabend Runde findet heute statt?
Frag mal lieber bei den Temperaturen


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juli 2018)

Nicht die Feierabendrunde sondern die Fuchsausfahrt. kann einer der WhatsApper was dazu sagen. Gehe davon aus, dass ab 18:00 Uhr ein paar Kolleginnen und Kollegen an der Bachgasse stehen. Plane eigentlich auch mit am Start zu sein, obwohl ich lieber ins Wasser hüpfen würde...  (Das wird morgen der Fall beim Wakeboarden... )


----------



## Simsi (26. Juli 2018)

Mir geht es nur darum, dass ich dann nicht da stehe, wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juli 2018)

Sind schon immer einige am Start. Es gibt wohl eine Whats App Gruppe der Mitglieder... Sollte aber heute auf alle Fälle stattfinden. 

Feierabendrunde wäre dann am Samstag gegen bei den Temperaturen 10:00 Uhr, normalerweise 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. Juli 2018)

Es gibt am Donnerstag 02.08.18 wieder eine Ausfahrt aber erst 19:00 UHR wegen der Hitze.
Bitte an ausreichend Wasser denken und eine Lampe einpacken.


----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2018)

@SRX-Prinz: Danke für den Hinweis.

Wie war denn der Fuchs für die neuen Mitglieder?


----------



## Simsi (1. August 2018)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @SRX-Prinz: Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Wie war denn der Fuchs für die neuen Mitglieder?


Also ich als neues Mitglied fand es gut

Diesen Donnerstag ist mir das allerdings dann zu spät. Würde früher ein paar Abfahrten direkt am machen, zur Vorbereitung Samstag Geißkopf


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Mai 2019)

Mal schauen ob hier noch jemand ließt: Montag Nachmittag jemand Bock auf ne Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr-Green (12. Mai 2019)

Hier wird gelesen
Bin Montags raus....


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2019)

Klar lese ich noch mit
Montag muss das neue Auto in die Werkstatt und bekommt endlich die AHK wenn das Wetter passt nehm ich das Rad für die Heimfahrt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Mai 2019)

Ich lese ebenfalls obwohl ich nie mit euch gefahren bin ......


----------



## Mr-Green (12. Mai 2019)

Werde heute bisi am Fuchstrail fahren


----------



## Bensemer (12. Mai 2019)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich lese ebenfalls obwohl ich nie mit euch gefahren bin ......


So einer bin ich auch  vielleicht wird es aber mal was


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Mai 2019)

Dann poste ich hier halt ab und an mal wieder. Dann klappt das auch mit ner Ausfahrt...


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Mai 2019)

Seid Ihr alle beim Fuchs?


----------



## Bensemer (12. Mai 2019)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Seid Ihr alle beim Fuchs?


Ich nicht. Bin aber den Flowtrail schon mal aus Interesse abgerollt.


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Mai 2019)

Finde es immer wieder überraschend, dass es noch nicht-Mitglieder gibt. Und das bei 400 Mitgliedern. Bei der Fuchs-Season Opening darfst du dann sogar legal fahren. 25.05.2019.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (12. Mai 2019)

Da bin ich leider auf Teneriffa
Ich bin möglicherweise im Sommer 4 Monate im Ausland und da lohnt sich dann irgendwie der Beitrag nicht. Ich bin da etwas geizig, vielleicht bin ich en Schwoob im Bensemer Körper gefangen


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Mai 2019)

Leider auf Teneriffa, tauschen wir? Surfst du? Wobei das ja eher die falsche Jahreszeit ist... Na 4 von 12 Monaten weg bei dem Betrag: damit unterstützt man ja die lokale Bike-Comunity....


----------



## Bensemer (12. Mai 2019)

Surfen? Bis jetzt nicht. Wir nutzen die letzte Möglichkeit für lange Jahre außerhalb der Hauptsaison in Urlaub zu fliegen. (Der Schwoob wieder )


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Mai 2019)

Du kommst doch dann in die Hauptsaison wenn du 4 Montag bleibst: wobei die Hauptsaison je nachdem da unterschiedlich ist. Rentner und Surfer von Oktober bis März... 

Viel Spaß im langen Urlaub: klingt als ob du dann bald Papa wirst oder die Kinder in die Schule kommen?


----------



## Bensemer (12. Mai 2019)

Wir sind ja nicht 4 Monate auf Teneriffa. Der Nachwuchs kommt dieses Jahr in die Schule.
Ich war als Soldat in 5 Auslandseinsätzen mit der Bundeswehr. Der letzte ist schon 11 Jahre her und in letzter Zeit hat mich der Zwerg abgehalten. Jetzt lockt aber das Geld doch wieder sehr. Steht noch nicht 100% fest es ist wahrscheinlich. Mehrere Ärztechecks und 19 Impfungen habe ich in den letzten Wochen hinter mir.


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2019)

Donnerstag ab 11:30 gibt's ne Tour ab Auerbach Hug / Ecke Bachgasse. Wenn das Wetter passt, sieht ja aber gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. Mai 2019)

mal schauen ob es diesmal klappt


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Mai 2019)

Wird ne nette Tour mit der ein oder anderen Einkehrmöglichkeit. NIx für Racer...  Genauen Plan gibt es noch nicht... Doch: am Ende noch wo einkehren...


----------



## Forsake (4. August 2019)

Fahre seit 2017 MTB nach meinem Umzug in den Odenwald - derzeit ein E-MTB von Hibike.
Hat jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde in Bensheim/Heppenheim am Freitag?

Mein Vorschlag wäre HP1, aber ich bin offen für alles.





						Heppenheim-HP1
					

Mountainbike-Projekt des Geo-Naturparks Bergstraße-Odenwald mit ausgeschilderten Rundstrecken und Verbindungsstrecken. Informationssystem für Mountainbiker




					www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de


----------



## Forsake (6. August 2019)

Keiner Lust oder Zeit? Oder ist das Forum generell schlecht besucht. Liest hier noch jemand mit?


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2019)

DIe heißen Zeiten hier sind rum. Die meisten treiben sich auf Whatsapp rum. Ebiker sind hier auch nicht sooo stark vertreten... Bist du Mitglied bei den Füchsen? 

HP1 ist eher ne Rundstrecke? Denke auch da ist hier weniger los...

Donnerstag gibt es immer eine Ausfahrt von Fuchstrail Mitgliedern ab Auerbach. Da sind doch immer einige E-Biker mit am Start!


----------



## Forsake (6. August 2019)

Danke für die Antwort! Das Forum wirkte schon etwas verweist.
Ich suche eine Gruppe um ab und zu MTB zu fahren. E-Bike war leider nötig weil ich an jedem Berg verzweifelt wäre vor 2 Jahren, evtl. lege ich mir demnächst ein MTB ohne Akku zu.

Bin derzeit kein Mitgleid bei den Füchsen, wen kann ich dazu ansprechen und was genau organisiert der Verein außer dme Fuchstrail?

Warum mögen die LEute keine Rundestrecken? Ist bei mir hinterm Haus, daher der Vorschlag.

Donnerstags kann ich leider nicht, weil ich MO-DO meistens im Ausland bin. Ich bin nur Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag zu Hause im Moment.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2019)

Wir sind hier eher Traillastig unterwegs und fahren nicht die Geopark Runden.






						Fuchstrail - Willkommen
					






					fuchstrail.de
				





			http://fuchstrail.de/Download/Beitrittserklaerung.pdf
		


Unsere Samstagsrunde geht meist über den Fuchstrail und ne Runde Melibokus oder zwei...


----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2019)

Ach ja: ich finde es auch schade, dass sich hier nicht mehr viel bewegt. Alles in Whatsapp und da bin ich kein Mitglied...


----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2019)

Und ein Sommerfest haben wir auch am Samstag in einer Woche...


----------



## Forsake (7. August 2019)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wir sind hier eher Traillastig unterwegs und fahren nicht die Geopark Runden.



Trail heisst für dich mehr bergab als bergauf. Richtig? Keine Cross Country Leute?

Evtl. kann man das hier ja wiederbeleben - Leute wie ich die neu sind finden sonst nur schwer Zugang. Ich schreibe wild Leute auf STRAVA, komoot und hier an um irgendwie rauszufinden, wie man sich hier organisiert. Haben die Füchse ein eigenes Forum für sowaS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (7. August 2019)

Ich lese hier auch noch mit aber zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten kam es bisher nicht.
Die beste Rundstrecke dieser Geo Naturpark Geschichte ist definitiv die Mi1 in Michelstadt. Sind zwar nur 24 Kilometer / 750 Höhenmeter aber die haben es teilweise in sich. Schöne Trails. Man kann ja 2x fahren.

Ich war vorhin mal oben im Regen. Ich war komplett alleine auf dem Berg


----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2019)

Nee, CC fahren wir eher nicht. Aber tob dich doch hier aus. Ein Forum haben die Füchse in der IG, das ist aber genauso Tod wie hier... Da läuft die Quasselei über Whatsapp (glaube ich, nutze ich ja nicht...)


----------



## Forsake (8. August 2019)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Nee, CC fahren wir eher nicht. Aber tob dich doch hier aus. Ein Forum haben die Füchse in der IG, das ist aber genauso Tod wie hier... Da läuft die Quasselei über Whatsapp (glaube ich, nutze ich ja nicht...)



Wie nimmt man am Besten Kontakt zu den Füchsen auf? Irgendjemand der mir erzählen kann wie das so läuft. Ich brauche mehr Informationen bevor ich beitrete.


----------



## codit (9. August 2019)

Forsake schrieb:


> Wie nimmt man am Besten Kontakt zu den Füchsen auf? Irgendjemand der mir erzählen kann wie das so läuft. Ich brauche mehr Informationen bevor ich beitrete.


Am besten Du kommst mal am Donnerstag Abend dazu. Entweder zur Ausfahrt, die um 18:15 in Auerbach beim Caffee Hug / Eisdiele startet und/oder zum anschließendem Zusammensitzen gegenüber auf der Terrasse vom Krone so ca. ab 20:00/20:30.

Oh sorry, gerade gelesen dass Du am Do keine Zeit hast.


----------



## Mr-Green (11. August 2019)

Wir Fuchsleute haben eine WA Gruppe,darüber wir kommuniziert.
Ich würde auch sagen,für viele ist das Hochfahren ein notwendiges Übel.
Die Touren sind eigentlich immer Traillastig ausgelegt.
An der Zeppelinhütte kann man am Wochenende eigentlich immer mal jmd treffen,der möglicherweise Infos geben kann.


----------



## Forsake (11. August 2019)

codit schrieb:


> Oh sorry, gerade gelesen dass Du am Do keine Zeit hast.



Ja DO ist bei mir schwierig immer. WEnn ich zufällig mal in der Gegend bin am DO melde ich mich!


----------



## Forsake (11. August 2019)

Mr-Green schrieb:


> Wir Fuchsleute haben eine WA Gruppe,darüber wir kommuniziert.
> Ich würde auch sagen,für viele ist das Hochfahren ein notwendiges Übel.
> Die Touren sind eigentlich immer Traillastig ausgelegt.
> An der Zeppelinhütte kann man am Wochenende eigentlich immer mal jmd treffen,der möglicherweise Infos geben kann.


Ok - dann versuche ich es mal an der Zeppelinhütte am WE.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Mai 2021)

Falls wer Interesse hat: ab und an mal im Klubraum schauen.


----------



## Tobi262 (25. Mai 2021)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Falls wer Interesse hat: ab und an mal im Klubraum schauen.


Welcher Klubraum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2021)

KlubRaum ist ne Vereins App welche in diesem Fall vom Fuchstrail benutz wird.
sprich das ist ne vereinsinterne Plattform für die Vereinsmitgliede.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juni 2021)

@tobi: gibt es noch Biker, die nicht im Fuchstrail Verein sind uns sich hier tummeln? Wow, hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Was fährst du denn normalerweise?


----------



## Bensemer (3. Juni 2021)

Die Dunkelziffer ist noch viel höher 
Am ende der Feierabendtour rolle ich manchmal über dem Flowtrail aber auch das wurde seltener. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag an solchen Trails fahren will werfe ich das Rad ins Auto und fahre nach Bad Orb, Karlsruhe oder so. Länger, besser, kostet nix und es fragt keiner warum ich nicht mein Vereinstrikot trage. 
Ich war letztes Jahr im Sommer ein paar Monate mit der Bundeswehr im Ausland. Nächstes Jahr wird das wahrscheinlich wieder passieren. Dafür bezahle ich doch nicht das ganze Jahr durch...
Von einem (ehemaligen?) Mitglied habe ich erzählt bekommen dass es eigentlich zu 80% nur um die Jump Line geht, also Brainstorming, Arbeitseinsätze, finanzielles. In meinem Alter fange ich nicht mehr mit dem wilden rumgehüpfe an aber ich will ja auch nicht mit meinem Beitrag den Spaß der anderen finanzieren (die vielleicht nicht mal selbst im Verein sind ) wo ich nicht mal selbst was davon habe.
Sorry, just my 2 cents


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juni 2021)

@Bensemer: machst du jetzt echt wegen nem halben Jahresbeitrag rum weil du ein paar Monate im Ausland bist? Wegen nem 20er? Das wären dann meine 2 cent.
Warst du als Mitglied mal beim Sommerfest? Das wäre schon die 40 Euro Wert...
Donnerstag Runden sind auch immer super: durch Corona halt etwas eingeschränkt. Einkehr im Sommer dann ja in gemeinsamer Runde und oft mit grillen. Will hier keine Werbung machen, aber da ist schon noch mehr als die zwei Strecken. Wenn man darauf keinen Bock hat dann halt nicht. Ausfahrt nach Sölden dieses Jahr mit mehr als 60 Personen. 
WIe alt bist du denn? (Bekomme dieses Jahr die 5 nach vorne...)


----------



## hardtails (3. Juni 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Die Dunkelziffer ist noch viel höher
> Am ende der Feierabendtour rolle ich manchmal über dem Flowtrail aber auch das wurde seltener. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag an solchen Trails fahren will werfe ich das Rad ins Auto und fahre nach Bad Orb, Karlsruhe oder so. Länger, besser, kostet nix und es fragt keiner warum ich nicht mein Vereinstrikot trage.
> Ich war letztes Jahr im Sommer ein paar Monate mit der Bundeswehr im Ausland. Nächstes Jahr wird das wahrscheinlich wieder passieren. Dafür bezahle ich doch nicht das ganze Jahr durch...
> Von einem (ehemaligen?) Mitglied habe ich erzählt bekommen dass es eigentlich zu 80% nur um die Jump Line geht, also Brainstorming, Arbeitseinsätze, finanzielles. In meinem Alter fange ich nicht mehr mit dem wilden rumgehüpfe an aber ich will ja auch nicht mit meinem Beitrag den Spaß der anderen finanzieren (die vielleicht nicht mal selbst im Verein sind ) wo ich nicht mal selbst was davon habe.
> Sorry, just my 2 cents



Wie du lesen kannst werden die meisten Mitgliedsbeiträge nicht für die Strecken genutzt sondern beim Grillen versoffen oder in Sölden in gewissen Etablissements versenkt


----------



## Bensemer (4. Juni 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> Wie du lesen kannst werden die meisten Mitgliedsbeiträge nicht für die Strecken genutzt sondern beim Grillen versoffen oder in Sölden in gewissen Etablissements versenkt





LarsLipp schrieb:


> Warst du als Mitglied mal beim Sommerfest? Das wäre schon die 40 Euro Wert...


Okay, ich dachte bisher dass das meiste Geld für Material und Werkzeug genutzt wird. Scheinbar ist es aber eher so das sich andere dann auf meine Kosten voll laufen lassen während ich meine 2 Wasser/Cola/Bier trinke.


LarsLipp schrieb:


> WIe alt bist du denn? (Bekomme dieses Jahr die 5 nach vorne...)


Ich bin auch über 40. Das Alter spielt aber da doch keine Rolle. Oder meinst du wegen dem wilden rumgehüpfe? Wenn ich mir zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt die Gräten breche kann ich viel Geld verpassen. (bin etwas geizig, ich glaube man liest es raus  )


Wieviel Arbeitssamstage sollte man liefern? Wenn ich im Sommer wieder im Ausland bin möchte ich die Samstage im Herbst mit meiner Tochter verbringen und nicht die Schippe auf die Jump Line klatschen.
Okay, man kann sich "frei kaufen". Dann wird mein Geld versoffen...

Meine Kumpels und Arbeitskollegen die mit mir fahren gurken auch alle über den Flowtrail aber es ist niemand Mitglied. Das Modell: _Nutz den Wald, hier ist die Kasse _gefällt nicht jedem.

Ich will niemandem auf den Schlips treten, ich gönne euch euren Spaß und rolle weiterhin einmal die Woche rechts ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (4. Juni 2021)

Ich war nun von Anfang an bis 2021 Mitglied (Familienmitglied - 75€ + 10 Arbeitsstuden a10,00 €) und ich kenne einige die auch gegangen sind.
Die letzen 4 Jahre davon war ich maximal 3 x imJahr aufm Fuchs fahren (Meine Frau ganze 3 x die letzten Jahrezusammen) - wir durften aber jedes Jahr 175€ Beitrag zahlen.
Ich will kein Vereinsleben, ich will keine Sauferei mit Fuchsmitgliedern, ich will nicht nach Sölden..Ich will ab und an mal eine Feierabendrunde in Bensheim drehen.

Es gibt aber für mich keine "stille" Mitgliedschaft etc. Ich würde sonst den Verein gerne unterstützen aber doch nicht für 175€ im Jahr...Ich bin da echt nicht geizig etc. aber sowas ne danke.
Auch eine 1 Mann Mitgliedschaft würde mich so 100€ kosten.

Wir sind auch in anderen Vereinen als "stille" Mitglieder unterwegs um die Sache zu unterstützen.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (4. Juni 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> Wie du lesen kannst werden die meisten Mitgliedsbeiträge nicht für die Strecken genutzt sondern beim Grillen versoffen oder in Sölden in gewissen Etablissements versenkt


An all die kritischen Kommentatoren die meinen dass hier die Euros für Lustreisen rausgehauen werden.

Lesen und hineininterpretieren sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.

Ich habe selten so einen Mist gelesen, echt der Wahnsinn was da unterstellt und zusammengereimt wird. Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst dass die Gelder der Mitglieder für die Bespassung einiger weniger rausgehauen werden.

Auch in Sölden zahlt natürlich jedes Mitglied seine Unterkunft, Liftkarte und Verköstigung selbst.

Die Getränke die an den Festlichkeiten kostenlos ausgegeben werden kommen kostenfrei von unseren Sponsoren. Und für alles was wir selbst auf Vereinskosten einkaufen wird selbstverständlich auch ein Gegenwert verlangt.

Von den Mitgliedbeiträgen geht die Hälfte für Verbandabgaben drauf. Der Rest wird größtenteils für Baumittel ausgegeben, diese Kosten sind über Maschinen, Wartung,  Lagerfläche, Baumaterialien und kosten die für die Sicherheit nicht unerheblich.

Wer weiterhin denkt, es geht bei dem Projekt Fuchstrail um den Verkauf zweier Strecken hat es sowieso nicht verstanden, wir betreiben seit Jahren Lobbyarbeit für die Mountainbiker an der Bergstraße, erst kürzlich haben wir das Thema öffentliches Trailnetz wieder mit der Stadt Bensheim diskutiert und sind auch an anderen Stellen aktiv.

Es wird niemand gezwungen unser Vorhaben oder den Verein gut zu finden bzw. zu unterstützen.
Aber solche Märchen zu verbreiten ist echt unterste Schublade.

schönes Wochenende allerseits


----------



## Tribal84 (4. Juni 2021)

@Meik_Bensheim

Ich wollte euch das nicht unterstellen, meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf die Anregung von LarsLipp - geht doch mal auf ein Grillfest, Sölden etc. Es gibt einfach Menschen die gerne eine Sache unterstützen aber nicht unbedingt das Vereinsleben "genießen" wollen.

Eure Lobbyarbeit in und um Bensheim und der Einsatz auf vielen weite "Baustellen" etc schätze ich immer noch sehr.

Trotzdem finde ich das "Preismodell" des Vereins nicht gut, andere Verein und auch der Fuchstrail (am Anfang) haben es ohne Vereinnahmung von Arbeitsstunden geschafft. Ich denke der Fehler kann und sollte rückgängig gemacht werden.

In meiner Position kostete mich eine Abfahrt am Fuchs im Schnitt pro Jahr wahrscheinlich 20€ und ein neuer reiner Naturtrail wäre mir auch lieber als die X-te Jumpline im Wald.

Auch eine passive Mitgliedschaft hatte ich mehrmals vorgeschlagen.

Grüße


----------



## Bensemer (4. Juni 2021)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Die Getränke die an den Festlichkeiten kostenlos ausgegeben werden kommen kostenfrei von unseren Sponsoren. Und für alles was wir selbst auf Vereinskosten einkaufen wird selbstverständlich auch ein Gegenwert verlangt.
> 
> Von den Mitgliedbeiträgen geht die Hälfte für Verbandabgaben drauf. Der Rest wird größtenteils für Baumittel ausgegeben, diese Kosten sind über Maschinen, Wartung, Lagerfläche, Baumaterialien und kosten die für die Sicherheit nicht unerheblich


Danke für die Aufklärung. Das deckt sich ja mit dem ausgetretenen Ex Fuchs mit dem ich mich unterhalten hatte. 

Er sagte aber auch das: 


Bensemer schrieb:


> Von einem (ehemaligen?) Mitglied habe ich erzählt bekommen dass es eigentlich zu 80% nur um die Jump Line geht, also Brainstorming, Arbeitseinsätze, finanzielles.


Gut, kann seine Wahrnehmung gewesen sein weil er, soweit ich weiß, auch nur den Flowtrail fährt. Selbst wenn nicht ist das sowieso schwer zu bestimmen. Wahrscheinlich kommt es halt auch drauf an wo wieder mutwillig Schilder zerstört wurden oder ähnliches. Da muss sich der Verein ja auch mit rum ärgern. 
Stand ja auf Facebook. 
Da steht zu wenig  🧐


----------



## Tobi262 (4. Juni 2021)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> @tobi: gibt es noch Biker, die nicht im Fuchstrail Verein sind uns sich hier tummeln? Wow, hätte ich nicht erwartet.
> 
> Was fährst du denn normalerweise?



Ja die gibt es. Bin noch nicht so lange hier am Fahren, bin Zugezogener. Im Moment oft nach Osten Richtung Lindenfels, Felsenmeer, Melibokus. Touren meist zwischen 25 und 55km.Bin immer auf der Suche nach schönen "Naturtrails". 
Ein Paar Ausflüge in die Pfalz waren auch dabei.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juni 2021)

Danke an Meik, dass er hier etwas aufgeklärt hat. Wie der ein oder andere darauf kommt, dass wir seine Mitgliedsbeiträge versaufen finde ich schon witzig, oder auch nicht Meiner Meinung nach sollte man tatsächlich mal die wirklich Aktiven mit ein paar Goodies unterstützen. Da sind Leute dabei die wirklich viele Stunden für den Verein aufbringen.  
Wer kein Mitglied ist, sollte aber auch so fair sein und die Strecken nicht benutzen!

Na zumindest sind wir hier ja trotzdem noch freundlich zueinander: das kennst man ja an anderer Stelle auch mal anders...


----------



## hardtails (5. Juni 2021)

kleiner Tipp


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (5. Juni 2021)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich das "Preismodell" des Vereins nicht gut, andere Verein und auch der Fuchstrail (am Anfang) haben es ohne Vereinnahmung von Arbeitsstunden geschafft. Ich denke der Fehler kann und sollte rückgängig gemacht werden.


All die Themen die du ansprichst haben wir in regelmäßigen Abständen diskutiert.  Zu Anfang war es eine hoch motivierte Truppe die den Fuchstrail legalisieren wollten, zudem ist neu bauen natürlich immer spannender als langweilige Pflege arbeiten die bei einer immer weiter steigenden Mitgliederzahl  nicht weniger werden. Besonders zu Anfang haben wir oft mit privaten Geld spenden gebaut und die Leute mit brutalster Buckelei verheizt. Genau das soll jetzt nicht mehr vorkommen, jemand der nicht buddeln mag kann gerne auch organisatorisch seine Stunden ableisten und Leute die Überhaupt keine Stunden ableisten wollen, das ist auch in Ordnung unsere Stundenverrechnung ist ja wirklich Spott günstig. Das Geld aus den Arbeitsstunden wird dann eben für entsprechende Maschinen Unterstützung eingesetzt, dass die wenigen Leute die bauen es leichter haben. Ich finde das Modell fair. Dein Einwand bezüglich der vielen Stunden für Familien ist auch schon bedacht dass die Familienstunden eventuell mit denen einer Einzel Mitgliedschaft gleichgesetzt werden, das muss aber in der nächsten Versammlung beschlossen werden.
Die beiden Corona Jahre sind ohnehin eine Nullrunde, da wir keine Arbeitseinsätze anbieten konnten somit natürlich auch nichts einziehen.

Zum Thema passive Mitgliedschaft, das haben wir auch schon durchdacht. Für dich stellt es aktuell eine Lösung dar. Für uns ist es mehr Arbeit für relativ wenig Benefit des passiven Mitglieds. Was darf eine passive Mitgliedschaft denn Kosten?  In unserer Satzung ist die Zugehörigkeit zu Verbänden verankert, dort müssen auch Kosten für für passive Mitglieder gezahlt werden, somit macht das keinen Sinn, da wahrscheinlich der gesamte Betrag an die Verbände geht. Somit haben wir uns gesagt, dass das für beide Seiten nicht zielführend ist und Unterstützer ebenso eine normale Mitgliedschaft abschließen können wenn sie unterstützen wollen und am Verein teilhaben wollen.

Es ist eben schwierig für alle Bedürfnisse etwas sinnvolles anzubieten
Ich hoffe unsere Beweggründe sind nachvollziehbar


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (5. Juni 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung. Das deckt sich ja mit dem ausgetretenen Ex Fuchs mit dem ich mich unterhalten hatte.
> 
> Er sagte aber auch das:
> 
> ...


Das kann ich so ich nicht bestätigen. Natürlich haben wir es gerade nicht einfach, da wir keine offiziellen Baueinsätze koordinieren können. Dadurch könnte auch dieser Eindruck entstehen, dass mehr Fokus auf der roten Strecke liegt, da sich hier ein paar Grüppchen gefunden haben die kleinere Einsätze in die Hand genommen haben. 

Es gibt aber auch ein Team, dass sich überwiegend um blau (Flowtrail) kümmert und da fehlt es sogar noch an Leuten. Egal an welchem Bereich der beiden Strecken man Interesse hat, es ist möglich an allem mitzuwirken.

Da kann ich auch gerne vermitteln und einen Kontakt zu den Grüppchen herstellen.


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Juni 2021)

Somit haben wir uns gesagt, dass das für beide Seiten nicht zielführend ist und Unterstützer ebenso eine normale Mitgliedschaft abschließen können wenn sie unterstützen wollen und am Verein teilhaben wollen.

- Gerne aber nicht für die weiteren 50euro an Arbeitsstunden, unterstützen ja gerne aber dann dafür auch noch die Arbeitsstunden berechnen ist ein gefühlt sehr sehr einseitig gewinnendes Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (5. Juni 2021)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Somit haben wir uns gesagt, dass das für beide Seiten nicht zielführend ist und Unterstützer ebenso eine normale Mitgliedschaft abschließen können wenn sie unterstützen wollen und am Verein teilhaben wollen.
> 
> - Gerne aber nicht für die weiteren 50euro an Arbeitsstunden, unterstützen ja gerne aber dann dafür auch noch die Arbeitsstunden berechnen ist ein gefühlt sehr sehr einseitig gewinnendes Modell.


Es ist überhaupt kein einseitiges Gewinnmodell. Wir haben gewisse Standardprozesse, die Erweiterung um eine passive Mitgliedschaft macht für uns aus den beschriebenen Gründen keinen Sinn. Hätten sich die Gegebenheiten mit Abgaben etc. anders gestaltet wäre eine Umsetzung einer passiven Mitgliedschaft vielleicht sinnvoll gewesen, so eben nicht.

Es ist völlig in Ordnung wenn sich das für dich nicht lohnt. Wir sind ja in erster Linie ein Mountainbike Verein und gehen davon aus, dass die Mitglieder auch die Strecken nutzen möchten, wenn man die Strecken warum auch immer nicht nutzt und mit den Standard Modalitäten nicht zufrieden ist, dann ist das eben so.

Was ist denn der genaue Grund warum es unbedingt eine passive Mitgliedschaft braucht? Ohne die Strecken zu fahren die Vereinskommunikation mitbekommen? Macht das dann Sinn? Ich verstehe es nicht, deshalb frage ich?

ERGÄNZEND: Wir haben indirekt eine passive Mitgliedschaft. Einfach der Abteilung Radsport (ohne Fuchstrail) beitreten, das ist im Grunde die Abteilung Rennrad, der Beitrag ist günstiger, keine Arbeitsstunden weil auch keine Trailnutzung. Dann aber auch bitte so fair sein und die Trails tatsächlich nicht unter die Stollen nehmen. Kannst du dir auf dem Mitgliedantrag anschauen. https://fuchstrail.clubdesk.com/clubdesk/fileservlet?type=file&id=1000340


----------



## Bensemer (5. Juni 2021)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Dann aber auch bitte so fair sein und die Trails tatsächlich nicht unter die Stollen nehmen.


Solange kein Ticketabreiser am Trailtürchen steht ist da auch Bewegung von nicht Vereinsmitgliedern. Das wird sich nicht verhindern lassen. 
Man macht sich meines Wissens ja auch nicht strafbar wenn man drüber rollt.

Mich würde mal interessieren warum Bensheim in der Umgebung gefühlt den einzigen Trail hat wo man zahlen muss soll. Hat das mit der Stadt zu tun? Der _"bis vor kurzem Bürgermeister Rolf" _war doch eigentlich pro Fahrrad.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (5. Juni 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Solange kein Ticketabreiser am Trailtürchen steht ist da auch Bewegung von nicht Vereinsmitgliedern. Das wird sich nicht verhindern lassen.
> Man macht sich meines Wissens ja auch nicht strafbar wenn man drüber rollt.
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren warum Bensheim in der Umgebung gefühlt den einzigen Trail hat wo man zahlen muss soll. Hat das mit der Stadt zu tun? Der _"bis vor kurzem Bürgermeister Rolf" _war doch eigentlich pro Fahrrad.


Ich wollte dieses netten Thread hier nicht zum Politikum ausarten lassen, aber abschließend beantworte ich auch gerne noch diese Frage.

Wenn du Vergleiche finden willst die deiner persönlichen  Meinung besser in den kram passen wirst du diese sicher finden. Du wirst aber ebenfalls Trails finden die eine ähnliche Argumentation haben wie wir.

Ist schon klar, dass jeder gerne alles for free haben möchte. Arbeiten, freunde treffen noch ne coole kostenfreie Feierabendrunde über den örtlichen Trail. Auf der anderen Seite stehen die "Idioten" die Jahre lang am Genehmigungsverfahren arbeiten, den Trail in Schuss halten, sich um jede Menge organisatorische Themen mit Forst, Feuerwehr etc. kümmern und am Ende noch den Kopf in der Schlinge haben falls es mal um Haftungsthemen geht. Warum sollten wir das  tun? Wenn wir morgen  den Trail öffentlich machen, ohne Mitgliedschaft und Beiträge, prognostizieren ich, dass wir nach einem halben Jahr noch der Stamm der Gründungsmitglieder sind, und die sollen dann die Arbeit machen, dass alle anderen hunderte von Bürgern ihren Spass kostenfrei  genießen können? Andere Trails sind oftmals mit städtischen Gelder bezuschusst, über die Stadt versichert, pflege über die Stadt, all das haben wir nicht.

Wir reden hier ja nicht von einem Naturtrail der nur waldtypische gefahren hat und  es mit einmal im Jahr mit dem Rechen durchlaufen getan ist. Wir checken die Hindernisse in regelmäßigen Abständen,pflegen reparieren, haben enorme Kosten und Stundenaufwand (Pflegestunden rund ~800h pro Jahr).

Der Fuchstrail ist und bleibt unsere Veriensbasis, bei der wir von jedem Mitglied einen Beitrag und einen unterschriebenen Haftungsausschluss möchten. Man sieht ja was ansonsten passieren würde, seit Corona ein enormer Anstieg der Unfälle, jetzt muss man sich mal vorstellen was los wäre wenn dort wirklich jeder runtereiern würde.

Trails für lau, da arbeiten wir ja auch dran, wir sind nicht egoistisch, wir würden auch gerne für die Allgemeninheit bauen wenn wir dürften. Die Gespräche über ein öffentliches Trail Netz laufen. Voraussetzung dass es öffentlich wird wäre natürlich, dass auch die Stadt die Versicherung übernimmt und nicht der Verein in der Haftung ist, dann würde unser Verein diese Strecken weitestgehend kostenfrei planen bauen. Wem das alles zu langsam geht, der kann gerne bei den Gemeinden Beschwerde einlegen.

Für mich ist das nicht nachvollziehbar, dass immer nur genörgelt wird, Jahresbeitrag hin oder her, von mir aus auch noch die Arbeitsstunden zahlen, da hat man immer noch das beste und gechillteste Leben gegen die Leute die sich wirklich für Trails an der Bergstraße einsetzen.

Und wer so assi ist, ohne Mitgliedschaft einfach von seinem Waldbetretungsrecht gebrauch zu machen, dem kann man soweiso nicht helfen.

Einfach mal froh sein, dass wir übrhaupt die Möglichkeit zweier offiziellen Strecken an der Bergstraße bekommen haben.

Ich denke damit ist alles gesagt, jetzt sollte es hier wieder um die Verabredung von Feierabendrudnen gehen


----------



## codit (6. Juni 2021)

So am Rande. Hier bei uns hier an der Bergstrasse und im vorderen ODW gibt es doch jede Menge tolle Streckenabschnitte. Vor allem in der 2. Reihe mit etwas Anfahrt ist auch nicht viel Fahrbetrieb. Also an alle, die nicht Mitglied im RTC fürs Fahren am Fuchs sein wollen: fahrt und genießt das Leben! Aber* bitte nicht "Geiz ist Geil" und ohne Beitrag die Vereinsstrecken nutzen!*

Für mich wäre auch etwas mehr Ausdauer- und etwas weniger Sprunglastigkeit im Verein wünschenswert. Aber Wünsche sind Wünsche, im Verein entscheidet demokratisch die Mehrheit und das ist gut so.

Wenn ich mir überlege, was mich das Hobby MTB im Jahr so kostet, ist der Familienmitgliedsbeitrag inklusive Arbeitsstunden nicht einmal Rundungsrauschen. Gilt denke ich für jeden anderen auch, der dieses Hobby betreibt. Dazu habe ich als gestandener End-50er trotz Job keine Probleme, die Arbeitsstunden meiner Familie auch doppelt und dreifach zu erbringen. Die Finanz-Argumentation fürs "Schwarz"-Fahren ist also höchstens Gepinse.


----------



## innovationdude (8. Juni 2021)

Lieber @Meik_Bensheim ,

vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen, Bemühungen und Richtigstellungen.
Schade, dass hier so viele Kollegen so kritisch sind und den Aufwand dahinter nicht sehen. 

Daher will ich einmal das "andere Lager" besetzen:
Ich bin Euch (und Dir) sehr dankbar, dass es den Fuchstrail gibt - behaltet Eure tolle Motivation und lasst Euch nicht ärgern! 
Ich bin seit ein paar Wochen begeistertes Vereinsmitglied (vor kurzem wieder in die Heimat gezogen). Und ich bin begeistert: Der Fuchstrail hat ja soviel zu bieten wie so mancher Bikepark, und ich freue mich irre, so etwas Hochkarätiges direkt vor der Haustür zu haben. Da sind die 50€ (oder 100) doch läppisch. Ich war jetzt locker schon 10x da, und das lohnt sich doch doppelt und dreifach... 

Es ist ein großes Glück, so einen professionell gebauten Trail vor der Tür haben zu dürfen - nicht vergessen... !


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juni 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Lieber @Meik_Bensheim ,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen, Bemühungen und Richtigstellungen.
> Schade, dass hier so viele Kollegen so kritisch sind und den Aufwand dahinter nicht sehen.
> ...


Danke dir. Ist super auch mal wieder von positiv eingestellten Menschen zu hören. Die Nörgelei an vielen Stellen nervt. Schieben wir es einfach auf Corona und hoffen, dass es bald vorbei ist.


----------



## aszent (27. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin aus HP, 46, kein Fuchs. War mal früher beim BMCC in Mannheim. Rolle hin und wieder bei uns hier die Juhöhe hoch und wieder runter. Fahre auch viel mit meiner Frau und neuerdings gelegentlich mit meiner 9jährigen Tochter. Gelegentlich treibe ich mich auch mal in meinem alten Revier  Schriesheim/Dossenheim/Heidelberg rum, da ich urspr. aus Mannheim bin. Der ausdauerndste bin ich nicht, fahre eigentlich auch eher gerne technische Singletrails, leider ist hier in HP diesbezüglich tote Hose. 
Wenn jemand Bock hat zwischendurch mal den Wald umzupflügen.. 
Gruss
Markus


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juli 2021)

@aszent: auch mal an ner Mittagsrunde so ab 12:30 / 13:00 Uhr unter der Woche interessiert?


----------



## aszent (29. Juli 2021)

Hi, schön wär's.. wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsste..  Wenn dann eher gg. Abend oder eben am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi262 (15. August 2021)

@aszent fahre öfters abends zwischen 6 und 9 meist von Bensheim aus. Kannst mal per PN schreiben. Das nächste Mal wahrscheinlich Dienstag. Bis 1300hm bin ich dabei.


----------

